# "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" (Part V)



## BC1836

Welcome to the fifth part of the "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.''

If you drive at least 1,000 miles to Walt Disney World, this is the site for you. 

Over 1,600,000 views!

Part IV of this thread opened on June 10, 2013 and closed on November 16, 2014 after 201 pages, 3,013 replies and 279,444 views.

Part III of this thread opened on October 12, 2011 and closed on June 10, 2013 after 197 pages, 2,950 replies and 296,721 views.

Part II of this thread opened on July 12, 2010 and closed on October 12, 2011 after 256 pages, 3,843 replies and 331,176 views.

Part I of this thread debuted on December 6, 2007 and closed on July 14, 2010 after 251 pages, 3,755 replies and 320,188 views.


All-Time "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" Records (updated 8/10/2022)

Most Total Drives:
*72 * (since 1973): dvczerfs (as a driver/passenger)
*51* (since 2010): LBHouse (solo driver)

Most 21st century drives:
*51* (since 2010): LBHouse (solo driver)
*46* (2002-present) bc1836 (solo driver)
[bc1836, the founder, moved to within one hour of WDW in Dec. 2017.]

Most Drives in One Decade/10-Year Period:
*27* (2003-2012): bc1836; (2007-2014): cruisingkat

Most Drives in One Calendar Year:
*6* LBHouse (2018);
*5* (2012): crusingkat
(four drives in one calendar year: 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011): bc1836

Most Drives in One 12-Month Period:
*6*  LBHouse (2018)
*5* (12/08-12/09; 2012): cruisingkat; (12/09-12/10): bc1836

Most "Non-Stop" Drives:
*15* (1992-2014): DSLRuser
*13* (2008-2012): bc1836

Shortest Time Between Drives:
*19 *days (2009): cruisingkat

Most passengers in one vehicle:
*12* (2000: Dodge 3500 Ram van): chepic
*10* (2010: 2 adults, 8 kids; 1999 Chevy Express Van): birdslightyear (aka just*the*ten*of*us)

Longest Drive (one way):
*2,070* miles (2013): Shir Khan (Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada)

Second Longest Drive (one way):
*1,953 miles* (2011): peigirl (Stratford, Prince Edward Island, Canada)

Driven to/from WDW every month of the year:
bc1836 (finally achieved 2/2015)

What is your status level as a 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Driver?

5 drives to WDW: "Bronze"
10 drives to WDW: "Silver"
15 drives to WDW: "Gold"
20 drives to WDW: "Platinum"
25 drives to WDW: "Diamond"

Drives above those levels are categorized in multiples. For example, someone who makes 40 drives is "double Platinum;" 50 drives: "double-Diamond."

Remember: These status levels are just meaningless fun, but if you are seeking a long-range driver status, we've got one for ya!

All the best.


----------



## nono

In the spirit of Cars and Cars 2 and Guido and Luigi,

"Buongiorno!"





Status?  Silver?  Approaching Silver? I don't count.  I also stumble on the WDW survey question of how many times at Disney.  I know it's 30+, but don't know how many over...


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> In the spirit of Cars and Cars 2 and Guido and Luigi,
> 
> "Buongiorno!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status?  Silver?  Approaching Silver? I don't count.  I also stumble on the WDW survey question of how many times at Disney.  I know it's 30+, but don't know how many over...



*nono:* The first to reply to version 5 of the thread! 

All the best.


----------



## crazelion

I am going with Silver.  I have made that many drives at least.


----------



## amcnj

BC, do you get some sort of notification when it is time to open a new section of this thread, or just from experience know it has to be done around a certain size?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> BC, do you get some sort of notification when it is time to open a new section of this thread, or just from experience know it has to be done around a certain size?



Communication with one of the DISboards' moderators who monitors each thread. 

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Communication with one of the DISboards' moderators who monitors each thread.
> 
> All the best.



Oh, OK, and thanks.  Just wondered how that process worked.


----------



## patclairesmom

Can't believe this is on part 5 already!  We've had to cancel our trip this fall but hopefully will be driving down in Aug.  We might combine it with looking at colleges on the way down and back.


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> Can't believe this is on part 5 already!  We've had to cancel our trip this fall but hopefully will be driving down in Aug.  We might combine it with looking at colleges on the way down and back.



Indeed, the fifth volume of this thread! And we've broken the 900,000 mark on views. 

Let your countdown to August begin...!

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Indeed, the fifth volume of this thread! And we've broken the 900,000 mark on views.
> 
> Let your countdown to August begin...!
> 
> All the best.



As this thread relates to driving records, is this thread itself a record holder as to number of posts and views?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> As this thread relates to driving records, is this thread itself a record holder as to number of posts and views?




Good question. We have no idea, but posts regarding the theme parks (particularly the Magic Kingdom) are probably be the most active.

All the best.


----------



## jeepfreak

We're silver for sure unless you get extra points for having a toad behind the motor home.


----------



## charleygop

Bronze with December trip planned to head to Silver.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Platinum here and heading quickly to Diamond.  We're leaving Chicago tomorrow after work for our third trip this year  and we'll be back for Christmas.  DH and I first visited WDW for our honeymoon in 1993 and have been back every year (at least 1x, usually 2) since then.  We've added 4 kids to our family over the years and they've all grown up going to WDW.  

Safe and happy travels everyone!


----------



## BC1836

Gr8t Fan said:


> Platinum here and heading quickly to Diamond.  We're leaving Chicago tomorrow after work for our third trip this year  and we'll be back for Christmas.  DH and I first visited WDW for our honeymoon in 1993 and have been back every year (at least 1x, usually 2) since then.  We've added 4 kids to our family over the years and they've all grown up going to WDW.
> 
> Safe and happy travels everyone!



Indeed...have a safe drive! And please report on your state-by-state progress upon completion of your drive so other midwesterners can gather some info.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

We are awaiting the moderator to close down Part IV of this thread since Part V is up and running. 

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Another 2-cent drop in the price of regular at our nearest gas station. It's now $2.63.

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Another 2-cent drop in the price of regular at our nearest gas station. It's now $2.63.
> 
> All the best.



Most I saw this morning were 2.60 at places with same price for cash or credit.  A few cash price stations were at 2.57.  Has anyone heard a guess as to what the floor for gas prices might be?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

BC1836 said:


> Indeed...have a safe drive! And please report on your state-by-state progress upon completion of your drive so other midwesterners can gather some info.
> 
> All the best.



Thanks.  Will do.  It will be interesting to see how the lower gas prices affect our budget.  We spent about $430 for our April trip and $350 for our August trip - expecting this trip to come in about $100 cheaper according to the online calculators.  We'll see.


----------



## bafleyanne

On our way home today after spending 8 days at WDW and 4 on the Dream. So not looking forward to heading north!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

bafleyanne said:


> On our way home today after spending 8 days at WDW and 4 on the Dream. So not looking forward to heading north!



Have a safe trip!


----------



## BC1836

Part Five of this thread is up and running, for those who haven't noticed. 

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Wow part 5 already!!! Gas around here is about 2.79.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BC1836

Whoops! Regular gas price up 4-cents today to $2.69. 

All the best.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We arrived safely on Saturday, but ran into tremendous traffic near Valdosta, GA and in I-75S in Florida all the way to the turnpike.  Added at least 2 hours to our drive.  Gas was $2.48 in Tennessee, the least expensive of the trip.  We spent $115 on gas on the way down.  Gas is $2.73 at the Hess stations on property.


----------



## BC1836

Take care 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers traveling along the Atlantic coast and Northeast tomorrow.

All the best.


----------



## rotlex

Whew, found the new thread.


----------



## sharadoc

Whoo hoo!

Platinum family here. 

We're here right now, drive down was great, will post updated details when we get home. It's been a great time so far,  heading to MK tonight,  we'll see about the crowds .


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Whoo hoo!
> 
> Platinum family here.
> 
> We're here right now, drive down was great, will post updated details when we get home. It's been a great time so far,  heading to MK tonight,  we'll see about the crowds .



Have a magical time during your anniversary celebration!

Fill us all in on Disney Hess gas prices, the parking experience in the new DTD garage, etc. 

All the best.


----------



## megveg

Drove from MA to Key West, then up to Homestead then to West Pam, then to Disney then home 11/10-11/19!


----------



## nono

megveg said:


> Drove from MA to Key West, then up to Homestead then to West Pam, then to Disney then home 11/10-11/19!



Now that's a lot of drive in 9 days!


----------



## BC1836

Local regular gas price is now $2.62. At this rate, we will be able to pay for a "free" motel stayover during our next drive to WDW. That's a significant savings.

All the best.


----------



## camgenemmysmom

Sorry if this has been covered before....But I want to start buying gas giftcards now to cover our trip next November. We are driving from MI so what are the most popular gas stations along I-75? And how much do you think we would need to budget for gas? I know gas prices change a lot so a ballpark number would be great!


----------



## LadyBeBop

camgenemmysmom said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before....But I want to start buying gas giftcards now to cover our trip next November. We are driving from MI so what are the most popular gas stations along I-75? And how much do you think we would need to budget for gas? I know gas prices change a lot so a ballpark number would be great!



Probably Shell and BP are the two biggies from here to Florida. There are some Krogers and Walmart stations that would be cheaper. But they aren't as plentiful as the first two. Speedway is big here in the Cincinnati area. But they aren't that big farther south. 

As for prices. It depends. Right now, the Cincinnati area is about $2.85/gallon. And we are high compared to the South. It may go higher or it may stay the same. Or go lower. No one knows.


----------



## nono

Gas buddy has a calculator to figure your costs:

http://www.gasbuddy.com/Trip_Calculator.aspx


----------



## hearts8701

camgenemmysmom said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before....But I want to start buying gas giftcards now to cover our trip next November. We are driving from MI so what are the most popular gas stations along I-75? And how much do you think we would need to budget for gas? I know gas prices change a lot so a ballpark number would be great!


   The cheapest gas and close to the highway in every state on the way down is pilot and loves you can use a site like fuel my route or gas buddy for location and prices of the best gas prices
#Platinum until my January 2015 trip


----------



## Madame

Hi all!

I've been following this thread and part IV for a while in anticipation of our trip March 14-21.

We live about 30 mins from the Detroit border & will be crossing there.  This will be our first time driving (my Dad was a long-haul truck driver with a Toronto-Miami route, so I've made the trip several times, but I'm thinking a semi with a bunk & 2 adults & 3 kids in a minivan will be a bit different lol!!)

We'll cross the border about 3pm on Fri the 13th - would love to leave earlier, but I'm a teacher so no can do.
My DH is taking Friday off and will sleep all day so we can drive straight through.  We figure with stops every 2-3 hours we'll make it around 6-7pm.
We'll start home Sat the 21st early am & will take 2 days.

Any recommended stops for meals - we are planning to eat in the van, but will stop to eat supper Fri PM & brunch Sat.
Tolls - I think there are toll roads, but am not sure...
Hotel for the way back - do we need to book for Sat night or should we be able to find something en route?  A room for 5 sometimes complicates things.

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
We're hoping driving works for us - airfare for 5 is crazy expensive!!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Local regular gas price is now $2.62. At this rate, we will be able to pay for a "free" motel stayover during our next drive to WDW. That's a significant savings.
> 
> All the best.



The "one price" places seem to have stagnated around 2.60, but I noticed the "cash price" stations are still dropping and are as low as 2.52.  But even there the credit prices are around that 2.61 price.  And the one price stations near cash price stations don't seem to be following them downward yet.


----------



## bafleyanne

BC1836 said:


> Local regular gas price is now $2.62. At this rate, we will be able to pay for a "free" motel stayover during our next drive to WDW. That's a significant savings.  All the best.



Jealous! Ours hit $2.70 here and that seems low to me. Hopefully it will just keep going down.


----------



## sticker231

Costco went down to $2.58. An extra penny per gallon in my pocket. 

Proud of my "Silver Status"


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We made it home safely on Sunday and our total gas for the trip down and back was $273.  We also filled up once while in Orlando (but I excluded that from the total).  The Hess stations on property were the cheapest that we saw while in Orlando averaging $2.72 to $2.73.  Interestingly enough, the cheapest gas on the return trip home was in downstate Illinois (just past the Kentucky border) where we paid $2.44 a gallon at Speedway.  

Lots of traffic on the way home too.  We were surprised by all of the stop and go, expecting a wreck or a disabled car up ahead, but we never did see one.  Just long pockets of congestion that finally gave way.  

Gearing up for our trip in 16 days now!


----------



## ericstac

Gas is about $2.30 around here. 

We are fueled up and heading out at 2:30pm. I expect to pull into Port Orleans Riverside around 6am, Its a haul from TX to WDW especially overnight but my family keeps me well entertained throughout the night so its not too bad. One time everyone in the truck got tired on me around Tallahassee so I pulled over and we napped for a few ours at a rest stop there. Woke up and drove to the Krispy Kreme a couple miles up the road and then kept on moving and still made rope drop


----------



## Rvillediser

Hi there. We will driving from the Chicagoland area Jan 2 heading down for a lil vacation as well as picking up my daughter (finishing up a DCP tour of duty) and driving back on Jan 8.  Not too keen on driving thru the mountains in the middle of winter.  Am I being unrealistic about mountain travel in January?  Can you provide an alternate route avoiding mountains?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## hearts8701

Rvillediser said:


> Hi there. We will driving from the Chicagoland area Jan 2 heading down for a lil vacation as well as picking up my daughter (finishing up a DCP tour of duty) and driving back on Jan 8.  Not too keen on driving thru the mountains in the middle of winter.  Am I being unrealistic about mountain travel in January?  Can you provide an alternate route avoiding mountains?  Thanks a bunch!


We also leave chicago the o'hare area on January 2 we have been making the trip for the past 11 January's we only had trouble in the mountains with ice once in all our trips don't get me wrong the ice was thick and dangerous on the roads shutting down roads for over 8 hours causing us to stop and get a room for the night the next morning started out slow moving I recommend you go thru the Tennessee mountains during day light hours if possible


----------



## Rvillediser

Thanks hearts8701!  Very good to know. We live closer to Midway. We'll just plan to leave in the wee hours of the morning then.  We prefer to drive straight thru, weather permitting of course. This will be our first drive down in the winter months.


----------



## hearts8701

Rvillediser said:


> Thanks hearts8701!  Very good to know. We live closer to Midway. We'll just plan to leave in the wee hours of the morning then.  We prefer to drive straight thru, weather permitting of course. This will be our first drive down in the winter months.


We will be traveling a few hours behind  you taking 65 to 24 to 75 to the florida turnpike getting off at the 429 exit onto disney property if you run into any major backups please post


----------



## NJRRK

Gas is down to $2.49 regular cash here in Jersey City.


----------



## Cando86

Madame said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been following this thread and part IV for a while in anticipation of our trip March 14-21.
> 
> We live about 30 mins from the Detroit border & will be crossing there.  This will be our first time driving (my Dad was a long-haul truck driver with a Toronto-Miami route, so I've made the trip several times, but I'm thinking a semi with a bunk & 2 adults & 3 kids in a minivan will be a bit different lol!!)
> 
> We'll cross the border about 3pm on Fri the 13th - would love to leave earlier, but I'm a teacher so no can do.
> My DH is taking Friday off and will sleep all day so we can drive straight through.  We figure with stops every 2-3 hours we'll make it around 6-7pm.
> We'll start home Sat the 21st early am & will take 2 days.
> 
> Any recommended stops for meals - we are planning to eat in the van, but will stop to eat supper Fri PM & brunch Sat.
> Tolls - I think there are toll roads, but am not sure...
> Hotel for the way back - do we need to book for Sat night or should we be able to find something en route?  A room for 5 sometimes complicates things.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> We're hoping driving works for us - airfare for 5 is crazy expensive!!



I have some of the same ?s as you!  We'll be heading out from Metro Detroit January 4th and trying to figure out where to stop (hotel-wise) on the way down.  We're thinking outside of Atlanta, maybe Macon, but would love to hear from others who have done a similar route!


----------



## Madame

Cando86 said:


> I have some of the same ?s as you!  We'll be heading out from Metro Detroit January 4th and trying to figure out where to stop (hotel-wise) on the way down.  We're thinking outside of Atlanta, maybe Macon, but would love to hear from others who have done a similar route!



I got some good suggestions on my thread Detroit to Disney-a lot of folks thinking I'm a little crazy to attempt it & offering flight advice lol!

Maybe we are, but we want to try the drive at least once and see for ourselves if we can handle it!!

I think we're stopping around Cincinnati to eat supper, then Knoxville or Atlanta for breakfast, lunch in Gainesville.
Good luck!


----------



## Cando86

Madame said:


> I got some good suggestions on my thread Detroit to Disney-a lot of folks thinking I'm a little crazy to attempt it & offering flight advice lol!
> 
> Maybe we are, but we want to try the drive at least once and see for ourselves if we can handle it!!
> 
> I think we're stopping around Cincinnati to eat supper, then Knoxville or Atlanta for breakfast, lunch in Gainesville.
> Good luck!



Everyone keeps trying to talk me out of it too 
I will take a look at that thread - thank you!


----------



## AaronInWI

Madame said:


> I got some good suggestions on my thread Detroit to Disney-a lot of folks thinking I'm a little crazy to attempt it & offering flight advice lol!
> 
> Maybe we are, but we want to try the drive at least once and see for ourselves if we can handle it!!
> 
> I think we're stopping around Cincinnati to eat supper, then Knoxville or Atlanta for breakfast, lunch in Gainesville.
> Good luck!


Yeah, you'll get a lot of of that "crazy" talk from those who simply don't understand. Don't listen to them. It is loads of fun, and not the painful ordeal that they'll make it out to be. I'd rather drive and control my own destiny (leave when I want, stop when I want, eat when I want), than fly and have the airlines control everything, including what you can and cannot bring with you.

I personally wouldn't do it overnight and straight through, but that's only because I know my own limitations. Honestly I wish I could make that sort of drive, but it simply wouldn't be safe. We've made the drive twice from about an hour north of Milwaukee, and I'm itching to do it again (sadly not for a few years). It takes us about 18 hours in total. We split it up into two days, driving about 12 hours on the first day (leaving in the wee hours of the morning) and then a short 6-hour drive the second. Once you hit the road, the miles and hours seem to fly by. It's funny, during "normal" drives to Milwaukee (which I'll do a few times a month for various reasons), it seems to take forever to get there. But when I'm on a road trip, I feel like I'm passing through 10 minutes after I leave home.


----------



## Cando86

AaronInWI said:


> Yeah, you'll get a lot of of that "crazy" talk from those who simply don't understand. Don't listen to them. It is loads of fun, and not the painful ordeal that they'll make it out to be. I'd rather drive and control my own destiny (leave when I want, stop when I want, eat when I want), than fly and have the airlines control everything, including what you can and cannot bring with you.
> 
> I personally wouldn't do it overnight and straight through, but that's only because I know my own limitations. Honestly I wish I could make that sort of drive, but it simply wouldn't be safe. We've made the drive twice from about an hour north of Milwaukee, and I'm itching to do it again (sadly not for a few years). It takes us about 18 hours in total. We split it up into two days, driving about 12 hours on the first day (leaving in the wee hours of the morning) and then a short 6-hour drive the second. Once you hit the road, the miles and hours seem to fly by. It's funny, during "normal" drives to Milwaukee (which I'll do a few times a month for various reasons), it seems to take forever to get there. But when I'm on a road trip, I feel like I'm passing through 10 minutes after I leave home.



That's exactly how we're doing it.  Our drive is 18 hours and we'll do 12 the first day and 6 the second.  And I totally agree on everything you said!  I'm actually kind of looking forward to the drive.  DBF... not so much.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Rvillediser said:


> Thanks hearts8701!  Very good to know. We live closer to Midway. We'll just plan to leave in the wee hours of the morning then.  We prefer to drive straight thru, weather permitting of course. This will be our first drive down in the winter months.



Small world - we live about 2 miles from Midway.  

Anyway, we usually leave after work on Friday (anywhere from 6-9 pm depending) and drive straight through too, weather permitting.  In 2008 we had to slow things down quite a bit due to weather but we're pretty experienced winter drivers so it wasn't a problem.  Most times it's the other crazy drivers around us that worry me.  

Enjoy your trip and drive safely.  We are leaving again on 12/19 so I'll be sure to post about road/traffic conditions when we get back.


----------



## Rvillediser

Gr8t fan- small indeed! Safe travels!

Hearts8701- sure will!!!


----------



## cop185

Ok, not to hijack the thread, and change topics. But with gas at $2.50 along the jersey shore we have decided that we are going to drive down for spring break in April instead of spending $2k in airfare

So we have it down to leave going south around 4am to avoid the dc traffic and may drive straight thru since we have 3 drivers, but here's always been my issue: what time to leave to come back north? We will be checking out on Saturday and hate all that 95 north traffic. What's a good time to leave, and if you don't do the whole trip in 1 shot, where do you try to aim for to stop? We once left in the early afternoon and made it to Fayetteville nc at 2am, but we were wiped out and slept to late to avoid the afternoon rush.  Thoughts and ideas???.


----------



## nono

cop185 said:


> Ok, not to hijack the thread, and change topics. But with gas at $2.50 along the jersey shore we have decided that we are going to drive down for spring break in April instead of spending $2k in airfare
> 
> So we have it down to leave going south around 4am to avoid the dc traffic and may drive straight thru since we have 3 drivers, but here's always been my issue: what time to leave to come back north? We will be checking out on Saturday and hate all that 95 north traffic. What's a good time to leave, and if you don't do the whole trip in 1 shot, where do you try to aim for to stop? We once left in the early afternoon and made it to Fayetteville nc at 2am, but we were wiped out and slept to late to avoid the afternoon rush.  Thoughts and ideas???.



Well we overnight in Florence, SC up to Dunn, NC (in that range) on the way back so that we can pack up and have an easy day 1...and then catch the late afternoon ferry to Cape May by leaving somewhere between 6-7 am on day 2.  We turn right at Emporia, though, so we don't have to deal with DC at all.


----------



## marius97

cop185 said:


> Ok, not to hijack the thread, and change topics. But with gas at $2.50 along the jersey shore we have decided that we are going to drive down for spring break in April instead of spending $2k in airfare
> 
> So we have it down to leave going south around 4am to avoid the dc traffic and may drive straight thru since we have 3 drivers, but here's always been my issue: what time to leave to come back north? We will be checking out on Saturday and hate all that 95 north traffic. What's a good time to leave, and if you don't do the whole trip in 1 shot, where do you try to aim for to stop? We once left in the early afternoon and made it to Fayetteville nc at 2am, but we were wiped out and slept to late to avoid the afternoon rush.  Thoughts and ideas???.


 Can't speak to your route, but I've always found it really hard to get up early to leave for home. For some reason, everyone are slow movers that day. We always end up leaving early to mid-morning to head up I75. Straight through going down is a lot easier than coming back. The adrenaline rush of going to Disney keeps us alert for the drive.


----------



## melanie18

cop185 said:


> Ok, not to hijack the thread, and change topics. But with gas at $2.50 along the jersey shore we have decided that we are going to drive down for spring break in April instead of spending $2k in airfare
> 
> So we have it down to leave going south around 4am to avoid the dc traffic and may drive straight thru since we have 3 drivers, but here's always been my issue: what time to leave to come back north? We will be checking out on Saturday and hate all that 95 north traffic. What's a good time to leave, and if you don't do the whole trip in 1 shot, where do you try to aim for to stop? We once left in the early afternoon and made it to Fayetteville nc at 2am, but we were wiped out and slept to late to avoid the afternoon rush.  Thoughts and ideas???.



We left WDW on our most recent trip in November at 5:45am on a Saturday and arrived home in central NJ (Mercer County) at 10:45pm.  Didn't really plan on driving straight through, but we had such an easy drive, we just kept going!


----------



## amcnj

melanie18 said:


> We left WDW on our most recent trip in November at 5:45am on a Saturday and arrived home in central NJ (Mercer County) at 10:45pm.  Didn't really plan on driving straight through, but we had such an easy drive, we just kept going!



Had a similar experience our last drive home too.  We left WDW at 8 AM, were in DC around 9 pm, so no real traffic issues,  and back home in So. Jersey at just after midnight.  I wish every trip was so smooth!


----------



## sharadoc

Hi folks. Haven't checked in for a while, so busy with holidays since we got back from our trip. Quick rundown of our drive down:

Left PA around 11:30 AM on November 19, picked up Lauren from school and hit the road from there. Traffic was wonderful the whole way, didn't hit any major cities at any rush hours, although we were a little worried about hitting Richmond at the beginning of rush hour, but we did fine. We used 95 through the city and crossed our fingers LOL.

Some of you may know that I like stopping at local restaurants rather than chains on the road. So we stopped at a place called White Swan Bar-B-Que in Benson NC. The website looked good, the menu looked good, and it's NC so we should have barbecue, right? So, we got there around 7:30 and there was one other family there. They told us we could sit down and they could come take our order. They brought us a big plate of hush puppies and we ordered dinner. I got chicken and barbecue, hubby got barbecue sandwich, Shawn got shrimp and fries and Lauren got a burger and fries. Kinda greasy, not wonderful. So I said before we leave, we should go to the ladies room. OH MY GOSH!!!! That bathroom had not been cleaned in a month! It was dirty and disgusting, I said let's get out of here.

Fast forward, we stayed at the Comfort Inn and Suites in Santee that night, room was nice, we were tired so we went to bed fairly early. Suddenly I notice that my daughter is sitting up in bed and I ask what's wrong. She says her stomach hurts and she might throw up. So it begain, starting at 3 am, through to 8 am, many trips to the bathroom where she kept vomiting. We blame the burger. The rest of us had some distress, but nothing as bad as she did. 

Moral of the story, check the bathrooms first, BEFORE you order any food. If I had seen that bathroom, I would never have let any one sit in the restaurant, or eat or drink anything. I will be putting a Yelp review online about it.

So, what does that mean?? McDonald's is the safest restaurant on the road  Mike says it's pb&j from now on, made by us. Luckily, it didn't impact her trip that much, although she didn't want to eat a lot of food for a couple of days and she still hasn't eaten a burger.

Gas prices were great, I think we paid around $2.69 at the lowest. We love driving in the winter because we use about 3/4 of a tank less of gas with no a/c running. We usually use 100 gallons of gas, this time we used about 85-90. 

Trip update and ride home  to come.


----------



## BC1836

A one-cent drop to $2.49 (regular) at our closest gas station. We are about $1.00 under the price of gas from about two years ago. Based upon on our average mpg per WDW round-trip drive drive, we could be saving about $75 to $80 on our next drive, which is almost the price of an overnight travel stay.

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> A one-cent drop to $2.49 (regular) at our closest gas station. We are about $1.00 under the price of gas from about two years ago. Based upon on our average mpg per WDW round-trip drive drive, we could be saving about $75 to $80 on our next drive, which is almost the price of an overnight travel stay.
> 
> All the best.



The lowest I saw coming in today was 2.45, but that was a cash only price.  Many of the cash/credit stations by me are still stuck at around 2.58, but I did see three that had started lowering prices, two at 2.49, one at 2.50.  

Not as good as the 2.30 ericstac from Texas had reported last week. Is that a "proximity to refineries" benefit?  Speaking of which are there still any refineries here in NJ?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

sharadoc said:


> Hi folks. Haven't checked in for a while, so busy with holidays since we got back from our trip. Quick rundown of our drive down:
> 
> Left PA around 11:30 AM on November 19, picked up Lauren from school and hit the road from there. Traffic was wonderful the whole way, didn't hit any major cities at any rush hours, although we were a little worried about hitting Richmond at the beginning of rush hour, but we did fine. We used 95 through the city and crossed our fingers LOL.
> 
> Some of you may know that I like stopping at local restaurants rather than chains on the road. So we stopped at a place called White Swan Bar-B-Que in Benson NC. The website looked good, the menu looked good, and it's NC so we should have barbecue, right? So, we got there around 7:30 and there was one other family there. They told us we could sit down and they could come take our order. They brought us a big plate of hush puppies and we ordered dinner. I got chicken and barbecue, hubby got barbecue sandwich, Shawn got shrimp and fries and Lauren got a burger and fries. Kinda greasy, not wonderful. So I said before we leave, we should go to the ladies room. OH MY GOSH!!!! That bathroom had not been cleaned in a month! It was dirty and disgusting, I said let's get out of here.
> 
> Fast forward, we stayed at the Comfort Inn and Suites in Santee that night, room was nice, we were tired so we went to bed fairly early. Suddenly I notice that my daughter is sitting up in bed and I ask what's wrong. She says her stomach hurts and she might throw up. So it begain, starting at 3 am, through to 8 am, many trips to the bathroom where she kept vomiting. We blame the burger. The rest of us had some distress, but nothing as bad as she did.
> 
> Moral of the story, check the bathrooms first, BEFORE you order any food. If I had seen that bathroom, I would never have let any one sit in the restaurant, or eat or drink anything. I will be putting a Yelp review online about it.
> 
> So, what does that mean?? McDonald's is the safest restaurant on the road  Mike says it's pb&j from now on, made by us. Luckily, it didn't impact her trip that much, although she didn't want to eat a lot of food for a couple of days and she still hasn't eaten a burger.
> 
> Gas prices were great, I think we paid around $2.69 at the lowest. We love driving in the winter because we use about 3/4 of a tank less of gas with no a/c running. We usually use 100 gallons of gas, this time we used about 85-90.
> 
> Trip update and ride home  to come.



Glad you made it there and back safely.  Good to hear that the illness didn't impact your daughter's vacation too much.   

Love your tip about checking the bathrooms before eating.  When DH and I were looking for a home many years ago that was our rule too.  If a homeowner took good care of the bathroom, we felt they would take good care of the rest of the home too.


----------



## NJRRK

amcnj said:


> Not as good as the 2.30 ericstac from Texas had reported last week. Is that a "proximity to refineries" benefit?  Speaking of which are there still any refineries here in NJ?



Yes, Bayway refinery, right by the NJTpk is still going strong.


----------



## BC1836

Local Wawa gas price dropped a few days ago from $2.49 to $2.47, but went up a penny today; Delta remains at $2.45.

In any event, it's time that we hit the road soon. There's a place just off I-4 in Florida that looks interesting. 

All the best.


----------



## ericstac

amcnj said:


> The lowest I saw coming in today was 2.45, but that was a cash only price.  Many of the cash/credit stations by me are still stuck at around 2.58, but I did see three that had started lowering prices, two at 2.49, one at 2.50.
> 
> Not as good as the 2.30 ericstac from Texas had reported last week. Is that a "proximity to refineries" benefit?  Speaking of which are there still any refineries here in NJ?



I just got back from our WDW road trip. seems like 2.60's was the norm once we got on the road.

Now that we are back, The Citgo that was $2.30 is currently $2.19 

months ago I joked about getting under $2.00 but I think we just might see it


----------



## amcnj

ericstac said:


> I just got back from our WDW road trip. seems like 2.60's was the norm once we got on the road.
> 
> Now that we are back, The Citgo that was $2.30 is currently $2.19
> 
> months ago I joked about getting under $2.00 but I think we just might see it



You may just get under under 2.00 again.  Here I saw a station this morning at 2.29 for cash price.  The credit prices have all dropped into the 2.38-2.44 range.  And crude oil prices were back in the upper 50's last week!


----------



## ericstac

amcnj said:


> You may just get under under 2.00 again.  Here I saw a station this morning at 2.29 for cash price.  The credit prices have all dropped into the 2.38-2.44 range.  And crude oil prices were back in the upper 50's last week!



I know its pretty crazy.... after I sent that last message I was heading into town and passed the gas station and it was and still is as of this morning $2.15

I fill up at the Bu-cee's a few blocks down and they are a little higher but it is also steadily decreasing.. I think it was $2.23 this morning there.


----------



## BC1836

ericstac said:


> I know its pretty crazy.... after I sent that last message I was heading into town and passed the gas station and it was and still is as of this morning $2.15
> 
> I fill up at the Bu-cee's a few blocks down and they are a little higher but it is also steadily decreasing.. I think it was $2.23 this morning there.



Good news for Lone Star State drivers. We're down to $2.45 at our nearest station. The savings will help pay for those I-95 tolls in DE and MD!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Who will be the first 2,000+ mile round-trip driver to be in WDW on Jan. 1, 2015?

Actually two categories apply to the answer: 

A) those who will be there on New Year's Eve and the next morning

B) those who will be arriving on or after Jan. 1, 2015

All the best.


----------



## hearts8701

BC1836 said:


> Who will be the first 2,000+ mile round-trip driver to be in WDW on Jan. 1, 2015?  Actually two categories apply to the answer:  A) those who will be there on New Year's Eve and the next morning  B) those who will be arriving on or after Jan. 1, 2015  All the best.


B. for us we leave Chicago O'hare area jan 2


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> Who will be the first 2,000+ mile round-trip driver to be in WDW on Jan. 1, 2015?
> 
> Actually two categories apply to the answer:
> 
> A) those who will be there on New Year's Eve and the next morning
> 
> B) those who will be arriving on or after Jan. 1, 2015
> 
> All the best.




If things work out, we'll be in group A.

All the best.


----------



## geffric

We drive from chicago on 12/31 and at wdw1/1/2015..


----------



## nono

geffric said:


> We drive from chicago on 12/31 and at wdw1/1/2015..



That's a great way to bring in the New Year!


----------



## PapaPiper

BC1836 said:


> Who will be the first 2,000+ mile round-trip driver to be in WDW on Jan. 1, 2015?



We are B.  We arrive at Downtown Disney the evening of 1/1/15, but check into Fort Wilderness early on the 2nd.  Can't wait!


----------



## geffric

nono said:


> That's a great way to bring in the New Year!



I cant think of any place else I would rather be..and luck for me my spouse goes along with my fetish..


----------



## BC1836

It appears that a few 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers will be in WDW on 1/2/15.

[Oil change, tire pressure check and wheel alignment completed today.]


All the best.


----------



## Rvillediser

Count me in! Leaving the Chgoland area 3am, on 1/2, hoping to arrive Coronado Springs by 10pm!


----------



## ericstac

We hit $1.99 yesterday  it was $2.07 when I drove by around 6am and around 2pm it was $1.99






amcnj said:


> You may just get under under 2.00 again.  Here I saw a station this morning at 2.29 for cash price.  The credit prices have all dropped into the 2.38-2.44 range.  And crude oil prices were back in the upper 50's last week!


----------



## thiabelle

This is it!!  We are leaving today at 3pm from just north of Philadelphia.  We are taking two days to get to the World.  It is my DH, myself, and DD(13).  Work is going to go so slow today.  I am really looking forward to the drive although I'm a little nervous about the rain storm it looks like we will hit in VA and NC.

Any last minute advice about anything?  We are going to be heading out on  back roads (not really true back roads but not 95 around DC) to Richmond (301 I think) cause of our time leaving this afternoon and then 95 all day Saturday and part of Sunday until we hit I-4 

So glad gas prices have fallen- that's going to really help our budget.

Best to all... I've really enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## nono

thiabelle said:


> Any last minute advice about anything?



My advice: Since work is slow  , don't forget to check gasbuddy.com to figure out your best places to get gas! I scored $2.33 when everything else was around $2.47 on my way to PA the other day (still in NJ, though, as you could probably guess). 

Have fun, laugh a lot on the ride!


----------



## BC1836

thiabelle said:


> This is it!!  We are leaving today at 3pm from just north of Philadelphia.  We are taking two days to get to the World.  It is my DH, myself, and DD(13).  Work is going to go so slow today.  I am really looking forward to the drive although I'm a little nervous about the rain storm it looks like we will hit in VA and NC.
> 
> Any last minute advice about anything?  We are going to be heading out on  back roads (not really true back roads but not 95 around DC) to Richmond (301 I think) cause of our time leaving this afternoon and then 95 all day Saturday and part of Sunday until we hit I-4
> 
> So glad gas prices have fallen- that's going to really help our budget.
> 
> Best to all... I've really enjoyed reading this thread



Who knows...but by the time you read this you may be in WDW!

Don't forget to share your driving experience (construction jams, assorted slowdowns, gas prices, etc.) with us.

All the best.


----------



## thiabelle

Coming at you live from the parking lot that is I-95. We are just sitting in massive traffic around exit 68 in South Carolina. Northbound looks ok judging by what I can see. This is worse than Philly rush hour traffic! 

I think everyone is on their way to Disney!!!


----------



## edbo77

thiabelle said:


> Coming at you live from the parking lot that is I-95. We are just sitting in massive traffic around exit 68 in South Carolina. Northbound looks ok judging by what I can see. This is worse than Philly rush hour traffic!  I think everyone is on their way to Disney!!!


Any idea why it was so bad?  Seems like an odd place for traffic.


----------



## thiabelle

Truly no idea. No major accidents. I'm guessing sheer volume. It was like that all the way to exit 8. We would get a few miles of clear driving and then the brake lights would come and we would be at a standstill. The highway department had portable signs out warning people to slow down due to heavy traffic.


----------



## Grumpylittlesis

BC1836 said:


> Who will be the first 2,000+ mile round-trip driver to be in WDW on Jan. 1, 2015?
> 
> Actually two categories apply to the answer:
> 
> A) those who will be there on New Year's Eve and the next morning
> 
> B) those who will be arriving on or after Jan. 1, 2015
> 
> All the best.



We'll fall into Category A.  Be there from the 27th to the 3rd.  

It'll also be our first time driving down there, coming from Massachusetts.


----------



## BC1836

Latest roster of 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers who will be in WDW on 1/1/15:

*BC1836
geffric
Grumplittlesis
Rvillediser
PapaPiper*

[Hearts8701 due on 1/2/15]

All the best.


----------



## melanie18

BC1836 said:


> Latest roster of 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers who will be in WDW on 1/1/15:
> 
> *BC1836
> geffric
> Grumplittlesis
> Rvillediser
> PapaPiper*
> 
> [Hearts8701 due on 1/2/15]
> 
> All the best.



Does being there in spirit count?


----------



## NJFireman22

We are leaving on Christmas night, heading down the big road. Will be down in the World till 1/5/15


----------



## thiabelle

We made it!!  We left SC at 6am and pulled into Coronado Springs at 10:15am. Made great time especially compared to the first two days. A bit of construction on I4 right when we got on from I95. Gas prices seem a little higher in FL than what I saw elsewhere. Around $2.45. I shouldn't complain though!!
Off to MK. 7am opens are right up my alley


----------



## amcnj

ericstac said:


> We hit $1.99 yesterday  it was $2.07 when I drove by around 6am and around 2pm it was $1.99



Congratulations!  We are still edging downward but I think 2.21 is the best I have seen thus far, and many are still nearer to 2.30.


----------



## BC1836

Nearest gas station's regular grade is down to $2.35.

We need to fill up for a long drive soon. 

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house
We were so ready for our next drive to the Mouse
Our tank was filled with with unleaded gas
At a lower price than it was in the past

The suitcases were packed and aligned in our car
We hoped on our first day that we would drive far
The food and the drinks were stuffed  in the cooler
Would we make it to Florence or maybe to Pooler?

Our drive one way would be a thousand plus miles
And, to be sure, it would take us a while
But we've done it before and we sure know the drive
And we don't expect fun til we leave I-95

So as we prepare to get behind the wheel
Alllow us to make this final appeal
Be safe and slow down as your journey unfurls
And you'll make it, we're sure, to Walt Disney World 

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house
> We were so ready for our next drive to the Mouse
> Our tank was filled with with unleaded gas
> At a lower price than it was in the past
> 
> The suitcases were packed and aligned in our car
> We hoped on our first day that we would drive far
> The food and the drinks were stuffed  in the cooler
> Would we make it to Florence or maybe to Pooler?
> 
> Our drive one way would be a thousand plus miles
> And, to be sure, it would take us a while
> But we've done it before and we sure know the drive
> And we don't expect fun til we leave I-95
> 
> So as we prepare to get behind the wheel
> Alllow us to make this final appeal
> Be safe and slow down as your journey unfurls
> And you'll make it, we're sure, to Walt Disney World
> 
> All the best!



This is a keeper!


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house
> We were so ready for our next drive to the Mouse
> Our tank was filled with with unleaded gas
> At a lower price than it was in the past
> 
> The suitcases were packed and aligned in our car
> We hoped on our first day that we would drive far
> The food and the drinks were stuffed  in the cooler
> Would we make it to Florence or maybe to Pooler?
> 
> Our drive one way would be a thousand plus miles
> And, to be sure, it would take us a while
> But we've done it before and we sure know the drive
> And we don't expect fun til we leave I-95
> 
> So as we prepare to get behind the wheel
> Alllow us to make this final appeal
> Be safe and slow down as your journey unfurls
> And you'll make it, we're sure, to Walt Disney World
> 
> All the best!


I love it! I think posting this needs to become a 2000+ mile thread Christmas tradition.


----------



## Eastern

We're leaving early morning on January 3rd. Probably going to stop overnight at a hotel. We've done this trip once before when the kids were little (so I am paper level) but we hate flying so much we decided to try it again. 

Everyone is saying we're crazy, but I agree with those who like to keep their own schedule. Plus it's nice to have a 'free' car in Disney.


----------



## edbo77

Eastern said:


> We're leaving early morning on January 3rd. Probably going to stop overnight at a hotel. We've done this trip once before when the kids were little (so I am paper level) but we hate flying so much we decided to try it again.  Everyone is saying we're crazy, but I agree with those who like to keep their own schedule. Plus it's nice to have a 'free' car in Disney.


Once you get this drive under your belt, do you then qualify to be "double paper" level?


----------



## Eastern

edbo77 said:


> Once you get this drive under your belt, do you then qualify to be "double paper" level?



I figure I'll be cardboard, at least 

The only planning I've done is "I think we should stop somewhere in SC to sleep".


----------



## nono

Eastern said:


> I figure I'll be cardboard, at least
> 
> The only planning I've done is "I think we should stop somewhere in SC to sleep".



What's your plan? What time are you leaving?  Where from in NJ (general)?   Let a NJ sister live vicariously!!!


----------



## BC1836

"When it's time, it's time."  

All the best!


----------



## Eastern

nono said:


> What's your plan? What time are you leaving?  Where from in NJ (general)?   Let a NJ sister live vicariously!!!



Central NJ. Plan on leaving around 7am (I have pets and have to make arrangements. Plus, I'm old. Can't do the 4am awakenings any more.)

I did get maps from AAA. We're planning on stopping for lunch and dinner, staying overnight and getting up early the next morning. I would like to get at least 12 hours in that first day. 

I'm not booking a hotel in advance because I'm not sure where we will stop. Last time we got a room at a Marriott somewhere in SC. I've been looking at hotels in some of the towns I've heard people stop at, just so I have a vague idea of what's available. I also got that iexit app and it looks helpful.


----------



## Eastern

BC1836 said:


> "When it's time, it's time."
> 
> All the best!



yeah, it's kinda like that. I have a GPS and maps, plus I know I'm supposed to be going south. We'll see!


----------



## chepic

Hey you all.....been off for a bit, very busy woman!!!  Next trip booked for April.

Just wanted to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas and a very Happy, Healthy, Prosperous, Joyous New Year!!!!  

Cheryl


----------



## nono

Eastern said:


> Central NJ. Plan on leaving around 7am (I have pets and have to make arrangements. Plus, I'm old. Can't do the 4am awakenings any more.)



If traffic cooperates, you'll be in SC at minimum for sure, even with a lunch stop!  If we get to leave in the morning, we usually end around Florence, SC because it's a easy ride for us (we are at the southern tip of NJ, so we do the ferry) with me being the early morning driver on day 2 (I am getting older, but still like to get up and start in the dark.)  The first time we stopped in Florence instead of Pooler, GA, I thought we were bailing too early on day 1, but now, I don't mind it. 

Have fun planning and good luck with the trip!


----------



## BC1836

The Sunday after Christmas is the biggest traveling day of the year, after the day before Thanksgiving. Trust us; it's the truth.

We departed the Jersey Shore (WDW drive #35 since 2002) at 7:56 a.m. and made it to VA via I-95 at 11:39 a.m. Not bad. And then...the mega Virginia traffic jam, which was approximately 50 miles long! Stop and go traffic, speed up and slow down, 25-mile per hour sections, etc. It took us an extra 50 minutes (indeed, it could have been worse).

Once we drove past Richmond, traffic improved a bit. But there was still plenty of traffic N & S on I-95.

We made it to Florence, SC for the night. Tomorrow a single night stay at Kissimmee before we check into our WDW hotel the next morning.

Note: best gas price: $2.19 in NJ.

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

Eastern said:


> I'm not booking a hotel in advance because I'm not sure where we will stop.



We never book in advance either. What we do is when we enter the state where we will spend the night, we stop at the welcome center and get the hotel discount books. Then my wife picks a place from there and calls ahead when we're an hour or so away. That accomplished 2 things. It usually gets us a better rate than if we just showed up cold and it makes sure they have a room available.

Both of those things are legit issues. I have been checking into a hotel on the road with the coupon book discount and had another guest walk in without the coupon and be quoted a higher rate so those books are real.

We've also called ahead to places that were full. That gave us time to call other places to find a room, rather than showing up at a hotel and being turned away.


----------



## star72232

We are considering driving to WDW from Ontario in the spring.  With 4 kids between 2 and 9 I know we will need to stop part way down.  I'm nervous to book a hotel room in advance, since I have no idea how the trip will go.  Any idea how to find a room for 6 without advance reservations?


----------



## disneysteve

star72232 said:


> Any idea how to find a room for 6 without advance reservations?



I think you'll have a tough time finding a room for 6 period. Most hotel rooms only sleep 4. The only chain that comes to mind that can sleep 6 is Springhill Suites. They have rooms with 2 double beds and a sofa bed. Otherwise, you'll need either 2 rooms or some type of suite (like a 2-bedroom unit in a Residence Inn).

If splitting up into 2 rooms is okay, I don't think you need to book in advance. If you all want to be in one room, though, I'd say an advance reservation is a must. Personally, I wouldn't risk finding something like that on the fly.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> The Sunday after Christmas is the biggest traveling day of the year, after the day before Thanksgiving. Trust us; it's the truth.



If it makes you feel any better, Friday, the 26th at 11:00 a.m. we were stuck on the Del. Mem. Bridge trying to get to see my Mom (she's in hospice in PA), and then on Saturday morning at 6:40 a.m. we were heading back to the the Del. Mem. Bridge, still on I-95, and all northbound and southbound lanes in the Newark area (where it's 8-10 lanes running) were darn near bumper to bumper.  It wasn't even sunrise! 

Glad you made it though!!!


----------



## nono

star72232 said:


> We are considering driving to WDW from Ontario in the spring.  With 4 kids between 2 and 9 I know we will need to stop part way down.  I'm nervous to book a hotel room in advance, since I have no idea how the trip will go.  Any idea how to find a room for 6 without advance reservations?



I'd make a hit list of which hotels have sleeping accommodations for 6...disneysteve mentioned Springhill Suites.  Also Embassy Suites, Hamptons that are Inns and SUITES (not just inns)...Just focus on those.  If you know your route, search for only those.  On Hilton.com, you can search by simply listing a state in "where are you going" and then check "use flexible dates."  

After it pushes you to the results page, there's a tab which is titled "map view."  I bet the other majors have something like this too.  It can help you see what's available along the way.  

Good luck!!


----------



## Gumbo4x4

disneysteve said:


> We never book in advance either. What we do is when we enter the state where we will spend the night, we stop at the welcome center and get the hotel discount books. Then my wife picks a place from there and calls ahead when we're an hour or so away. That accomplished 2 things. It usually gets us a better rate than if we just showed up cold and it makes sure they have a room available.
> 
> Both of those things are legit issues. I have been checking into a hotel on the road with the coupon book discount and had another guest walk in without the coupon and be quoted a higher rate so those books are real.
> 
> We've also called ahead to places that were full. That gave us time to call other places to find a room, rather than showing up at a hotel and being turned away.



My mom walked into a place with one of those coupons in hand & they told her they were full.  She went back out to the car, and Dad walked back in with the coupon in his pocket.  They suddenly had a room, so he pulled out the coupon after the clerk promised the room.  Apparently, when they get near capacity, they know to turn away the coupon holders & save the room for full-price visitors.  So, use the coupon - just don't show it when you walk in


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We made it to and back from Orlando safely.  Total cost for gas this trip was $235 and the lowest price we saw was $1.92/gal in Perry, GA.  We spent $69 less for gas than for our November trip, and $196 less than our April, 2014 trip!  

Lots of traffic in and around Orlando.  Traffic keeps getting worse, each trip we take.


----------



## Eastern

disneysteve said:


> We never book in advance either. What we do is when we enter the state where we will spend the night, we stop at the welcome center and get the hotel discount books. Then my wife picks a place from there and calls ahead when we're an hour or so away. That accomplished 2 things. It usually gets us a better rate than if we just showed up cold and it makes sure they have a room available.





Gumbo4x4 said:


> My mom walked into a place with one of those coupons in hand & they told her they were full.  She went back out to the car, and Dad walked back in with the coupon in his pocket.  They suddenly had a room, so he pulled out the coupon after the clerk promised the room.  Apparently, when they get near capacity, they know to turn away the coupon holders & save the room for full-price visitors.  So, use the coupon - just don't show it when you walk in



Good to know


----------



## tarak

Subbing to this thread for tips and advice. I've always flown to WDW but now that our low-cost, non-stop airline is pulling out of our airport, I'm considering a drive for our next family trip. Our last flight with a layover took over nine hours from start to finish because of delays. My husband thinks I'm crazy for even considering driving. He will probably fly and meet me there (he'll have our youngest daughter and our son with him). I'd drive with my older two daughters (they'll be 12 and 11 at the time). We would definitely break up the trip and stay the night somewhere - probably South Carolina. In my mind, it would be a road trip as much as a means to get to Florida.


----------



## disneysteve

Gumbo4x4 said:


> My mom walked into a place with one of those coupons in hand & they told her they were full.  She went back out to the car, and Dad walked back in with the coupon in his pocket.  They suddenly had a room



They do have a limited number of rooms at the coupon rate so just because the rooms allotted for the coupon are gone doesn't mean they have no rooms at all. You just won't get one at that rate.

On an unrelated topic, if you ever go into a hotel on the road and they are actually full, ask them to recommend another place nearby. Those hotels all talk to each other regularly and send guests back and forth based on who has rooms available. Last trip in August, we got sent over to a very nice place we never would have known about on our own as it wasn't right at the exit. It was a couple of miles away on another road, not 95, but the place was nice, the price was good, and we had a nice stay there.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> and send patients back and forth based on who has rooms available.



Indeed, that's what some of us look like when we get off the road!


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Indeed, that's what some of us look like when we get off the road!



LOL! I totally missed that. Can you tell I'm a doctor?


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> LOL! I totally missed that. Can you tell I'm a doctor?



Yeah, you pretty much gave yourself away on that one!


----------



## BC1836

Ugh. The only place in the US with rain: WDW. 

All the best from the Dolphin.


----------



## Cando86

We leave Sunday morning from MI!  Planning on driving about 12 hours the first day and stopping for the night in Macon, GA then finishing the remaining six hours the next day.

Any advice?


----------



## hearts8701

Cando86 said:


> We leave Sunday morning from MI!  Planning on driving about 12 hours the first day and stopping for the night in Macon, GA then finishing the remaining six hours the next day.  Any advice?


    The best exit from the turnpike is 429 to disney property paying a toll beats 4 with all the traffic 429 to exit 8 western way leads you right onto disney property


----------



## disneysteve

We're going to have a bit of a tease on Friday. We're driving along our Disney route but only as far as Richmond. Every time we drive down, we say we should plan trips to some of the places we pass someday. This is one of those trips. We're renting a condo from VRBO and spending the week exploring Richmond. It will just be kind of weird to not keep going once we hit Richmond.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> We're going to have a bit of a tease on Friday. We're driving along our Disney route but only as far as Richmond. Every time we drive down, we say we should plan trips to some of the places we pass someday. This is one of those trips. We're renting a condo from VRBO and spending the week exploring Richmond. It will just be kind of weird to not keep going once we hit Richmond.



We have traveled to WDW twice after staying at Colonial Williamsburg. Why? From our perspective, VA to WDW is a "short" ride.

All the best from WDW!


----------



## BC1836

Less than 90 minutes remaining in 2014.

All the best from WDW!


----------



## pwdebbie

Dh told me to book a trip for our anniversary. First time he's been the one to initiate Disney talk.  So we will be hitting the road after church on April 19 and getting home May 2. Our son (35) gets married May 9, so this will keep me out of the way for most of the preparing, lol.


----------



## Rvillediser

Leaving the Chicagoland area 3am, on our way to Coronado Springs annnnd to finally see our daughter who's been doing the Disney College Program since August!  She finishes 1/5/15, and we will hang around til the 8th and head back home.  Hello 70s and 80s!!!


----------



## hearts8701

Rvillediser said:


> Leaving the Chicagoland area 3am, on our way to Coronado Springs annnnd to finally see our daughter who's been doing the Disney College Program since August!  She finishes 1/5/15, and we will hang around til the 8th and head back home.  Hello 70s and 80s!!!


   Right behind you leaving Chicago O'hare area at 5:00 AM staying at old key west safe travels


----------



## Rvillediser

A bit of road construction in KY, but did 55 all the way thru it! 

By Mammouth (sp) Cave now, making pretty good time.


----------



## mickeydonalgoofyyyy

Hi everyone!
This thread has been a great find. Thank you, everyone,  for all of the helpful advice! So, last year we booked a 4 night Cruise out of Port Canaveral for this April school vacation. We figured we would add on a few days at WDW and upgraded our tickets last trip to annual passes. It was a great plan until the airfare came out . So it came down to rescheduling the trip or driving. So believing we are up for the adventure, we will take this little road trip . It will be my husband, myself, DS( 12) and DD (10). We will be leaving after the kids get out of school (3pm) on weds. 04/15 from southeastern MA. My DH would really like to get to WDW late Thurs. I know this is pushing it. We thought we would avoid 95 in the North East going around New York City and Washington via I81. We want to drive to about midnight and then check into a room.  I am thinking maybe we'll make it to around Winchester, VA if all goes well. We want to make a reservation somewhere before we leave home to make sure we have a room. Has anyone stopped around there? We would then get back on the road about 5 am. Our kids are pretty good at sleeping in the car.  Factoring potty breaks, food breaks, refueling , and stretching legs is it unrealistic that we can make it to WDW that night? 
After the cruise disembarks that following Friday  (7:30/8:00am) our plan is to hit the road immediately. We want to stay one night at Disney's Hilton Head and then continue onward staying an additional night somewhere else heading north. we figured we would allow ourselves a little more time for the return trip . This is a work in progress. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## BC1836

mickeydonalgoofyyyy said:


> Hi everyone!
> This thread has been a great find. Thank you, everyone,  for all of the helpful advice! So, last year we booked a 4 night Cruise out of Port Canaveral for this April school vacation. We figured we would add on a few days at WDW and upgraded our tickets last trip to annual passes. It was a great plan until the airfare came out . So it came down to rescheduling the trip or driving. So believing we are up for the adventure, we will take this little road trip . It will be my husband, myself, DS( 12) and DD (10). We will be leaving after the kids get out of school (3pm) on weds. 04/15 from southeastern MA. My DH would really like to get to WDW late Thurs. I know this is pushing it. We thought we would avoid 95 in the North East going around New York City and Washington via I81. We want to drive to about midnight and then check into a room.  I am thinking maybe we'll make it to around Winchester, VA if all goes well. We want to make a reservation somewhere before we leave home to make sure we have a room. Has anyone stopped around there? We would then get back on the road about 5 am. Our kids are pretty good at sleeping in the car.  Factoring potty breaks, food breaks, refueling , and stretching legs is it unrealistic that we can make it to WDW that night?
> After the cruise disembarks that following Friday  (7:30/8:00am) our plan is to hit the road immediately. We want to stay one night at Disney's Hilton Head and then continue onward staying an additional night somewhere else heading north. we figured we would allow ourselves a little more time for the return trip . This is a work in progress. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you



Once you assess the weather and make your drive, Winchester (a small city rich in history, especially the American Revolution and the Civil War) is a satisfactory place to find hotels. Everything is there, from the basic chains to the George Washington.

Then you can continue on your drive...a long stretch from Winchester to the southern end of the state.

All the best.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

mickeydonalgoofyyyy said:


> Hi everyone!
> This thread has been a great find. Thank you, everyone,  for all of the helpful advice! So, last year we booked a 4 night Cruise out of Port Canaveral for this April school vacation. We figured we would add on a few days at WDW and upgraded our tickets last trip to annual passes. It was a great plan until the airfare came out . So it came down to rescheduling the trip or driving. So believing we are up for the adventure, we will take this little road trip . It will be my husband, myself, DS( 12) and DD (10). We will be leaving after the kids get out of school (3pm) on weds. 04/15 from southeastern MA. My DH would really like to get to WDW late Thurs. I know this is pushing it. We thought we would avoid 95 in the North East going around New York City and Washington via I81. We want to drive to about midnight and then check into a room.  I am thinking maybe we'll make it to around Winchester, VA if all goes well. We want to make a reservation somewhere before we leave home to make sure we have a room. Has anyone stopped around there? We would then get back on the road about 5 am. Our kids are pretty good at sleeping in the car.  Factoring potty breaks, food breaks, refueling , and stretching legs is it unrealistic that we can make it to WDW that night?
> After the cruise disembarks that following Friday  (7:30/8:00am) our plan is to hit the road immediately. We want to stay one night at Disney's Hilton Head and then continue onward staying an additional night somewhere else heading north. we figured we would allow ourselves a little more time for the return trip . This is a work in progress. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


Yes, flights to WDW for April vacation are just plain ridiculous!!!! We had to drive last year as well. This year we were lucky and got flights early and paid w points. 
We also live in SE MA and found leaving at that time of day is brutal. We also find that driving more hours the first day works better for us.  We are wiped the second day. We usually do about 12 the first day and 8 the next, stopping in NC for the night. Just something to think about. You need to do what works best for you.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

pwdebbie said:


> Dh told me to book a trip for our anniversary. First time he's been the one to initiate Disney talk.  So we will be hittng the road after church on April 19 and getting home May 2. Our son (35) gets married May 9, so this will keep me out of the way for most of the preparing, lol.


That is so exciting!!! 
We'll be there too but flying that trip.


----------



## pwdebbie

Instead of taking I-4,  has anyone taken 415 to 417?  I was playing with maps and Google showed me this route. When we left the last time, someone here directed me to take 417 home when I mentioned that I-4 was awful on our trip down.


----------



## mickeydonalgoofyyyy

Thank you BC1836 and ddluvsdisney ! We appreciate all of the help.


----------



## suse66

We are planning our first drive to the World on March Break. We live about an hour north of Toronto, Ontario and hoped to fly at first but airfare is $$$$$$! Yikes, even out of Buffalo is crazy expensive. So, we are thinking of either leaving Thursday afternoon right after school is out and driving straight through (2 drivers) OR leaving early Friday morning and do 12-14 hours on day 1 and 6-8 hours on day 2. Thoughts, advice etc are most appreciated. We are currently looking at I75 as I'm not keen on the Virginia mountains in March. TIA for any help!

Susan


----------



## LadyBeBop

suse66 said:


> We are planning our first drive to the World on March Break. We live about an hour north of Toronto, Ontario and hoped to fly at first but airfare is $$$$$$! Yikes, even out of Buffalo is crazy expensive. So, we are thinking of either leaving Thursday afternoon right after school is out and driving straight through (2 drivers) OR leaving early Friday morning and do 12-14 hours on day 1 and 6-8 hours on day 2. Thoughts, advice etc are most appreciated. We are currently looking at I75 as I'm not keen on the Virginia mountains in March. TIA for any help!
> 
> Susan



You realize that it's a 21 1/2 hour trip from Toronto to Orlando via I-75.  And you're an hour north of there.  And this is without stops.

Anyway...14 hours would put you somewhere around Chattanooga.  From there, it's about another 8 1/2 hours to Orlando.  Doable, but hard.

It's two hours quicker if you take the Virginia mountain route.  My suggestion...if you have clear weather through the mountains, go ahead and take the Virginia mountain route.  Follow weather.gov, the Weather Channel or Weather Underground.

Remember, I-75 does have mountains.  But it's pretty much straight up and down for about 40 miles.  With no winding.


----------



## dvczerfs

hello all !!!!!  greetings to the new faces on here and of course, hello to my old friends!!!!  We have two trips coming up in 2015. We will be at okw for both of them. We haven't stayed there in over a year and we are missing home. We are going to be arriving May 2nd and departing May 11th. The second we will be arriving September 9th and departing September 19th. If anyone is interested in meeting up for a hello and a hand shake just pm me or let BC know and he can get in contact with me. I spend a lot of time on facebook anymore, yes, the old man is now on fb. Most are disdads lol. I guess I should explain a bit why I don't hang out on here or any of these sites anymore. To be honest, I just couldn't take the 7th grade drama that you find on these places lol. Nobody from this thread, this thread has to be the greatest thread on the boards. I don't care if they delete this post or me for that matter but when you have a mod tell you " I just hate when someone thinks they know more then me", I had enough. People misunderstand, take things wrong and some even have there hench men following them around from thread to thread. Not to mention they could argue over anything and everything. The best part most are faceless, throwing in there gutless comments and just being a smart behind. I just don't live my life that way and don't want to be apart of it. I look at WDW as a place that makes me happy. I have been there and done it and will most likely do it again lol. I have driven it as an adult and sat in back as a kid. Every inch of our house is Disney. (its sad lol) 
For some of my old friends, if you are on fb, I would love to hang out. Most of my post are Disney and nothing you wouldn't show a 5 year old. Again pm or BC can pm my info to you and where to find me. I had a blast hanging out here and talked to a lot of real nice people, some I have met personally and some even took time out of there vacations to stop to see my cm daughter when she was there. Anyway...... keep in touch...... see you in the world!!!!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> hello all !!!!!  greetings to the new faces on here and of course, hello to my old friends!!!!  We have two trips coming up in 2015. We will be at okw for both of them. We haven't stayed there in over a year and we are missing home. We are going to be arriving May 2nd and departing May 11th. The second we will be arriving September 9th and departing September 19th. If anyone is interested in meeting up for a hello and a hand shake just pm me or let BC know and he can get in contact with me. I spend a lot of time on facebook anymore, yes, the old man is now on fb. Most are disdads lol. I guess I should explain a bit why I don't hang out on here or any of these sites anymore. To be honest, I just couldn't take the 7th grade drama that you find on these places lol. Nobody from this thread, this thread has to be the greatest thread on the boards. I don't care if they delete this post or me for that matter but when you have a mod tell you " I just hate when someone thinks they know more then me", I had enough. People misunderstand, take things wrong and some even have there hench men following them around from thread to thread. Not to mention they could argue over anything and everything. The best part most are faceless, throwing in there gutless comments and just being a smart behind. I just don't live my life that way and don't want to be apart of it. I look at WDW as a place that makes me happy. I have been there and done it and will most likely do it again lol. I have driven it as an adult and sat in back as a kid. Every inch of our house is Disney. (its sad lol)
> For some of my old friends, if you are on fb, I would love to hang out. Most of my post are Disney and nothing you wouldn't show a 5 year old. Again pm or BC can pm my info to you and where to find me. I had a blast hanging out here and talked to a lot of real nice people, some I have met personally and some even took time out of there vacations to stop to see my cm daughter when she was there. Anyway...... keep in touch...... see you in the world!!!!



*dvczerfs* is back! For those new to this thread, check out page 1 and see the number of times he has made the ride to WDW! We're talkin' serious mileage..and a serious attachment to WDW!

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> hello all !!!!!  greetings to the new faces on here and of course, hello to my old friends!!!!  We have two trips coming up in 2015. We will be at okw for both of them. We haven't stayed there in over a year and we are missing home. We are going to be arriving May 2nd and departing May 11th. The second we will be arriving September 9th and departing September 19th. If anyone is interested in meeting up for a hello and a hand shake just pm me or let BC know and he can get in contact with me. I spend a lot of time on facebook anymore, yes, the old man is now on fb. Most are disdads lol. I guess I should explain a bit why I don't hang out on here or any of these sites anymore. To be honest, I just couldn't take the 7th grade drama that you find on these places lol. Nobody from this thread, this thread has to be the greatest thread on the boards. I don't care if they delete this post or me for that matter but when you have a mod tell you " I just hate when someone thinks they know more then me", I had enough. People misunderstand, take things wrong and some even have there hench men following them around from thread to thread. Not to mention they could argue over anything and everything. The best part most are faceless, throwing in there gutless comments and just being a smart behind. I just don't live my life that way and don't want to be apart of it. I look at WDW as a place that makes me happy. I have been there and done it and will most likely do it again lol. I have driven it as an adult and sat in back as a kid. Every inch of our house is Disney. (its sad lol)
> For some of my old friends, if you are on fb, I would love to hang out. Most of my post are Disney and nothing you wouldn't show a 5 year old. Again pm or BC can pm my info to you and where to find me. I had a blast hanging out here and talked to a lot of real nice people, some I have met personally and some even took time out of there vacations to stop to see my cm daughter when she was there. Anyway...... keep in touch...... see you in the world!!!!



I was wondering where you'd been Dave! I'm sorry that that happened. Something similiar happened to a DIS friend of mine and she's not the DIS anymore either. It's a shame. 
I would definitely meet up w you but we won't be in the World then....going Feb., April and July. Hope you fabulous trips!

Deb


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> I was wondering where you'd been Dave! I'm sorry that that happened. Something similiar happened to a DIS friend of mine and she's not the DIS anymore either. It's a shame.
> I would definitely meet up w you but we won't be in the World then....going Feb., April and July. Hope you fabulous trips!
> 
> Deb



Perhaps, by the time of your July WDW trip this thread will break the million reply mark! Since Part 1 began in Dec. 2007, over 921,665 views have been noted. 

One wonders how many total miles we all have driven since our first respective drives.

Until then...keep posting drive details, suggestions and tips. Share info and traffic reports. Above all, stay alert and be safe.

All the best.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Well, as y'all can see, I have a ticker.  Not a Disney ticker.  But still a ticker.

The family is going on a Royal Caribbean Cruise this April.  Leaving out of Port Canaveral.  And yes, we are driving to the port.

Our cruise leave Sunday April 26, and arrives back at the port on Sunday May 3.  

We have a couple of options driving down.  I think we're going through the Carolinas this time around...I-75 to Knoxville, I-40 to Asheville, I-26 until it hits I-95, then I-95 to the port.  I'd like to leave Friday night about 5 PM, get as far as Knoxville, then drive to Cocoa Beach area on Saturday.  However, we may leave early Saturday morning, get as far as the GA/FL border (probably Kingsland), then drive down to the port Sunday morning.  Coming home, I'd like to make just north of Knoxville, then drive home early Monday morning.  That way, my DGD won't miss school that day (she's in the afternoon Kindergarten class).

This time, I might be asking questions about the I-95 drive.


----------



## pwdebbie

Dave, you are my answer man, please keep coming to this thread regularly!  Go ahead and ignore the rest of the DIS if you want.  

I will miss you by one day -- we come home on May 1.  I imagine that we may pass you at some point as we are northbound and you are southbound. 

Considering a change this trip -- Instead of 81 SB, I'm considering 15 to 17 to 95.  We used to go that way when we went to Williamsburg from here, it was always a pretty drive in the spring.  Also, I asked a question a few posts ago about 415 to 417 instead of taking I-4.  Thoughts?


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> hello all !!!!!  greetings to the new faces on here and of course, hello to my old friends!!!!  We have two trips coming up in 2015. We will be at okw for both of them. We haven't stayed there in over a year and we are missing home. We are going to be arriving May 2nd and departing May 11th. The second we will be arriving September 9th and departing September 19th. If anyone is interested in meeting up for a hello and a hand shake just pm me or let BC know and he can get in contact with me. I spend a lot of time on facebook anymore, yes, the old man is now on fb. Most are disdads lol. I guess I should explain a bit why I don't hang out on here or any of these sites anymore. To be honest, I just couldn't take the 7th grade drama that you find on these places lol. Nobody from this thread, this thread has to be the greatest thread on the boards. I don't care if they delete this post or me for that matter but when you have a mod tell you " I just hate when someone thinks they know more then me", I had enough. People misunderstand, take things wrong and some even have there hench men following them around from thread to thread. Not to mention they could argue over anything and everything. The best part most are faceless, throwing in there gutless comments and just being a smart behind. I just don't live my life that way and don't want to be apart of it. I look at WDW as a place that makes me happy. I have been there and done it and will most likely do it again lol. I have driven it as an adult and sat in back as a kid. Every inch of our house is Disney. (its sad lol)
> For some of my old friends, if you are on fb, I would love to hang out. Most of my post are Disney and nothing you wouldn't show a 5 year old. Again pm or BC can pm my info to you and where to find me. I had a blast hanging out here and talked to a lot of real nice people, some I have met personally and some even took time out of there vacations to stop to see my cm daughter when she was there. Anyway...... keep in touch...... see you in the world!!!!



Good to hear from you again, and that you are OK.  Unfortunately I won't be in WDW the same times as you this year.  And I am still a social media holdout.  Maybe someday....


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> hello all !!!!!  greetings to the new faces on here and of course, hello to my old friends!!!!  We have two trips coming up in 2015. We will be at okw for both of them. We haven't stayed there in over a year and we are missing home. We are going to be arriving May 2nd and departing May 11th. The second we will be arriving September 9th and departing September 19th. If anyone is interested in meeting up for a hello and a hand shake just pm me or let BC know and he can get in contact with me. I spend a lot of time on facebook anymore, yes, the old man is now on fb. Most are disdads lol. I guess I should explain a bit why I don't hang out on here or any of these sites anymore. To be honest, I just couldn't take the 7th grade drama that you find on these places lol. Nobody from this thread, this thread has to be the greatest thread on the boards. I don't care if they delete this post or me for that matter but when you have a mod tell you " I just hate when someone thinks they know more then me", I had enough. People misunderstand, take things wrong and some even have there hench men following them around from thread to thread. Not to mention they could argue over anything and everything. The best part most are faceless, throwing in there gutless comments and just being a smart behind. I just don't live my life that way and don't want to be apart of it. I look at WDW as a place that makes me happy. I have been there and done it and will most likely do it again lol. I have driven it as an adult and sat in back as a kid. Every inch of our house is Disney. (its sad lol)
> For some of my old friends, if you are on fb, I would love to hang out. Most of my post are Disney and nothing you wouldn't show a 5 year old. Again pm or BC can pm my info to you and where to find me. I had a blast hanging out here and talked to a lot of real nice people, some I have met personally and some even took time out of there vacations to stop to see my cm daughter when she was there. Anyway...... keep in touch...... see you in the world!!!!



Something similar happened a few years ago on the camping board. Old friends there had some fun jokes that new folks took the wrong way and started a lot of drama. Mods sided with new folks and everyone else left. It really changed the tone of the board and took away a lot of folks that had a lot of good information to pass along. Please don't stay away completely, we all love your insights (and you and your family too!) 

We're going back at Thanksgiving again so I guess we won't see you at the World, we have to get together at home.


----------



## chepic

planning ahead....going in April.  We usually leave at 2-3 am, from RI,  and drive like mad and get down there no later than 11 pm that same day.  I was just thinking....maybe leaving earlier like say 10 pm to get to Disney earlier in the evening....6-7ish.   Of coarse my loving husband will need a power drink to stay awake during the evening hours!  

So my question, has anyone here done that and left northern New England at that time?   If so, traffic issues you may have encountered?

Thanks

Cheryl


----------



## C&G'sMama

Hi everyone!  Can't believe it's been a year already.  Now that we are settled in SW Michigan we are back to our yearly trips. We went last year for the first time since 2011.  And in 3 weeks (and 2 days) we head south again.    Last year we stayed at the Cabins at the Fort.  This year we will be staying at a family suite at ASMu.  We realized with the kids being 14 and 11 and both of them towering over me, we no longer can stay in a single room.  We have family coming with us which is why we are staying in AS where we have stayed for 90% of our trips in the past.  However we would like to start branching out.  But this will be the first time in a family suite. 

Anyway.  I had the route from Rochester memorized, I think we did that one at least 12 times.  This will our 2nd trip since moving to MI in 2012. 

Last year we went 31 and then at Indy through Louisville and Chatanooga down 65 to 24 to 75.  It looks like an alternate is to pick up 74 in Inday which hooks up to 75. Any thoughts on which is better for those that have done both.

We plan on leaving about 6pm on Thursday and driving a couple hours.  We'll stay over where ever we land and pick it up again on Friday.  We'll stay somewhere Friday night and hope to be close on Friday night.  Our WDW reservations aren't until Sunday but we're hoping to hook up with some friends on Saturday.


----------



## C&G'sMama

LadyBeBop said:


> You realize that it's a 21 1/2 hour trip from Toronto to Orlando via I-75.  And you're an hour north of there.  And this is without stops.
> 
> Anyway...14 hours would put you somewhere around Chattanooga.  From there, it's about another 8 1/2 hours to Orlando.  Doable, but hard.
> 
> It's two hours quicker if you take the Virginia mountain route.  My suggestion...if you have clear weather through the mountains, go ahead and take the Virginia mountain route.  Follow weather.gov, the Weather Channel or Weather Underground.
> 
> Remember, I-75 does have mountains.  But it's pretty much straight up and down for about 40 miles.  With no winding.



My 2 cents.  We used to live in Rochester, NY and a couple of times did the route through Buffalo and through the mountains of VA and WV via 77 and 79.  Like  Ladybebop says look at the weather and maybe have 75 as your alternate? It does look to be out of your way. 

Good luck and have fun with whatever you do.


----------



## edbo77

chepic said:


> planning ahead....going in April.  We usually leave at 2-3 am, from RI,  and drive like mad and get down there no later than 11 pm that same day.  I was just thinking....maybe leaving earlier like say 10 pm to get to Disney earlier in the evening....6-7ish.   Of coarse my loving husband will need a power drink to stay awake during the evening hours!    So my question, has anyone here done that and left northern New England at that time?   If so, traffic issues you may have encountered?  Thanks  Cheryl


I've done the drive a bunch of times from S of Boston, but have never left at the times you're suggesting (2-3A or 10P).  

The times I'll usually head out are by 7A (so I'm behind NYC traffic but ahead of Baltimore/DC traffic) or by 4P (going 295 around Providence and missing NYC evening rush).  Never ran into an issues with either of those options, good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Goofygirl17

We've driven 5 times I think from shoreline CT. The best has been when we leave between 3-3:30 am. Last Christmas we decided to drive all night bcs we had 2 drivers. We left around 4 in the afternoon. We hit construction traffic in pretty much every state. A drive that usually take 19 1/2-20 hrs took 28!  That was partly bcs of an accident in Jacksonville that backed up 95 all the way to the Florida line. But the construction was bad. It's also harder driving through construction in the middle of the night w lane shifts and those big construction spotlights. I much prefer leaving very early in the morning.


----------



## chepic

edbo77 said:


> I've done the drive a bunch of times from S of Boston, but have never left at the times you're suggesting (2-3A or 10P).
> 
> The times I'll usually head out are by 7A (so I'm behind NYC traffic but ahead of Baltimore/DC traffic) or by 4P (going 295 around Providence and missing NYC evening rush).  Never ran into an issues with either of those options, good luck with whatever you choose!


.  Thanks for the info.  That is a possibility, although 95 south in CT can be a bear at 5.   



Goofygirl17 said:


> We've driven 5 times I think from shoreline CT. The best has been when we leave between 3-3:30 am. Last Christmas we decided to drive all night bcs we had 2 drivers. We left around 4 in the afternoon. We hit construction traffic in pretty much every state. A drive that usually take 19 1/2-20 hrs took 28!  That was partly bcs of an accident in Jacksonville that backed up 95 all the way to the Florida line. But the construction was bad. It's also harder driving through construction in the middle of the night w lane shifts and those big construction spotlights. I much prefer leaving very early in the morning.


This past august we left at our usual 2 am and we ended up hitting closed highway in Virginia because of an accident.  Set us back 4 hours.  You never know when that will happen.


----------



## pwdebbie

Going to ask my question again.  

Has anyone taken 95 - 415 - 417 (instead of 95 - I-4)?


----------



## sharadoc

pwdebbie said:


> Going to ask my question again.
> 
> Has anyone taken 95 - 415 - 417 (instead of 95 - I-4)?



Nope, never heard of 415? Could you explain please? I'm always on the lookout for roads to avoid the giant highways.

We always advocate for 417, we love it and it's incredibly easy. Now I'm going to look at Google Maps!

Okay, just looked. What about 95 to 15 to 417? 15 looks like a bigger road, 415 looks pretty tiny and dumps right into the Sanford Airport, which could be very busy.


----------



## sharadoc

Goofygirl17 said:


> We've driven 5 times I think from shoreline CT. The best has been when we leave between 3-3:30 am. Last Christmas we decided to drive all night bcs we had 2 drivers. We left around 4 in the afternoon. We hit construction traffic in pretty much every state. A drive that usually take 19 1/2-20 hrs took 28!  That was partly bcs of an accident in Jacksonville that backed up 95 all the way to the Florida line. But the construction was bad. It's also harder driving through construction in the middle of the night w lane shifts and those big construction spotlights. I much prefer leaving very early in the morning.



Google Maps or even better, the Waze App keeps you up to date on road conditions, backups, accidents etc. Waze is great because there's always someone on the road giving up to the minute reports, so the passenger in our car tries to do the same. We had a great time on the Waze app this past trip. Always keep yourself informed at least an hour ahead of your drive by just dragging along the map and checking to make sure it's green. If it goes red, then you will have time to plot out alternatives.

We also now use 295 around Jacksonville religiously. It's more of a suburban feel, and we don't have to go through the "wacky races" style 12 lane on and off ramps with twisty turny tunnel thingies, construction (AGAIN) and idiots LOL. A couple years ago, the construction around Jacksonville was supposedly finished and we all celebrated. Then this year they started up again. Ugh!


----------



## pwdebbie

sharadoc said:


> Nope, never heard of 415? Could you explain please? I'm always on the lookout for roads to avoid the giant highways.
> 
> We always advocate for 417, we love it and it's incredibly easy. Now I'm going to look at Google Maps!
> 
> Okay, just looked. What about 95 to 15 to 417? 15 looks like a bigger road, 415 looks pretty tiny and dumps right into the Sanford Airport, which could be very busy.



I don't see a 15.  Perhaps 17?  As for 415 -- Yeah, it apparently goes to the airport, which is why I was wondering what it was like.  That could either be a good thing (big road to move the traffic through efficiently) or a bad thing (the road isn't a big road and traffic doesn't move efficiently).  

Thanks for the tip that was in your next post about the road around Jacksonville.  I'll check that out.  Do you go around the west side or the east side of Jacksonville?


----------



## sharadoc

pwdebbie said:


> I don't see a 15.  Perhaps 17?  As for 415 -- Yeah, it apparently goes to the airport, which is why I was wondering what it was like.  That could either be a good thing (big road to move the traffic through efficiently) or a bad thing (the road isn't a big road and traffic doesn't move efficiently).
> 
> Thanks for the tip that was in your next post about the road around Jacksonville.  I'll check that out.  Do you go around the west side or the east side of Jacksonville?



I think 15 starts as 17, then becomes 15 further south. I looked at 415 on satellite and it looks like one lane in each direction. That always makes me nervous because one pokey driver can mess up the timing a lot!

I believe we go on the west side of 295. I'll try to ask my husband if he remembers.


----------



## cranbiz

sharadoc said:


> I think 15 starts as 17, then becomes 15 further south. I looked at 415 on satellite and it looks like one lane in each direction. That always makes me nervous because one pokey driver can mess up the timing a lot!
> 
> I believe we go on the west side of 295. I'll try to ask my husband if he remembers.



I used to live in Deltona and know 415 well. I would use 415 frequently to get to New Smyrna (from my house it was Saxon Blvd to Doyle Rd to SR415 to SR44) from Deltona but almost never took it from Deltona to Sanford.

I have to ask why would you want to do that route? It's mostly 2 lane highway and winds it way down to Sanford. It's usually an OK road but because it has limited passing zones, it can take forever if someone slow gets in front of you. Most of 415 is in the middle of nowhere, so gas and convenience stores/restaurants are few and far between. Even with the construction on I4 from Daytona to Deland, I4 to 417 is better than taking 415 to 417.


----------



## BC1836

One benefit of the I-95 + 1-4 drive heading south: the descending mile marker numbers. They provide a good way to gauge miles per hour driving and they generate excitement as the numbers dwindle and new state borders are reached.

To be sure, there are enough negatives about the route.

All the best.


----------



## pwdebbie

cranbiz said:


> I have to ask why would you want to do that route? It's mostly 2 lane highway and winds it way down to Sanford. It's usually an OK road but because it has limited passing zones, it can take forever if someone slow gets in front of you. Most of 415 is in the middle of nowhere, so gas and convenience stores/restaurants are few and far between. Even with the construction on I4 from Daytona to Deland, I4 to 417 is better than taking 415 to 417.



The last drive through Orlando on  I-4 was crazy.  I missed the 417 exit even with GPS  on.  I want to be sure not to miss it again.  We did take 417 on the return home and I will gladly pay tolls to avoid that mess.


----------



## Eastern

Just back from our trip today. Our drive down was uneventful and easy (just boring). On our way south on Saturday Jan 3, we saw a lot of northbound traffic from NC to Florida. Probably all of the NYE week guests returning home. Something to keep in mind if you travel during that week.

From Exit 8 off the NJT you can expect a 17 hour trip if you do not hit traffic and your stops are quick. The hotels I picked were nice, but a bit $$ and 15-25 minutes off I95. I don't think I would do that again. It seems short but when you are in a car for so long every minute is precious! We never drove more than 3-5 miles over the posted limits so you can adjust the time based on your own driving style.

Two apps that I read about here and liked were Inrix for traffic and iExit (that one was great for finding food stops). I chose my hotels ahead of time through TripAdvisor but waited until I arrived to pay for my rooms and it was not a problem. 

hth


----------



## artemis4

star72232 said:


> We are considering driving to WDW from Ontario in the spring.  With 4 kids between 2 and 9 I know we will need to stop part way down.  I'm nervous to book a hotel room in advance, since I have no idea how the trip will go.  Any idea how to find a room for 6 without advance reservations?



I know that it's been a few weeks since you posted. However, as a fellow parent of 4, I know about your hotel room concerns. It's easier now that they are older, but we still often just book one room since its more cost effective. We often stay in Comfort Suites when on the road to our destination locations. We've done a few Quality Suites as well. Most of these have rooms for 6, and they are often near interstates. 

If we don't have advance reservations, I use the Choice Hotels app to start scoping out what is ahead by lunchtime. However, what I usually do is make reservations for a couple of places I think we may be near, and then cancel  the ones I was wrong about.  Most have 6 pm cancellation deadlines, some have 4 pm. I can usually tell where we will be stopping by about 3 pm, so this works well. They don't charge you as long as you cancel in time. I've canceled with just 5 minutes to spare and been fine. 

Have fun on your drive! We always road trip with the kids instead of flying (well, except for Mexico), and we've had such fun.


----------



## sharadoc

pwdebbie said:


> The last drive through Orlando on  I-4 was crazy.  I missed the 417 exit even with GPS  on.  I want to be sure not to miss it again.  We did take 417 on the return home and I will gladly pay tolls to avoid that mess.



Just keep an eye out for the Airport. There's a lot of warning that the airport is coming along I-4. That's what we did, we didn't actually see signs that said 417 until we were at the exit.

GPS argues with us to get back onto I-4 when we turn onto 417, so we turn it off until it gives in, usually about 10 miles in!


----------



## amcnj

artemis4 said:


> I know that it's been a few weeks since you posted. However, as a fellow parent of 4, I know about your hotel room concerns. It's easier now that they are older, but we still often just book one room since its more cost effective. We often stay in Comfort Suites when on the road to our destination locations. We've done a few Quality Suites as well. Most of these have rooms for 6, and they are often near interstates.
> 
> If we don't have advance reservations, I use the Choice Hotels app to start scoping out what is ahead by lunchtime. However, what I usually do is make reservations for a couple of places I think we may be near, and then cancel  the ones I was wrong about.  Most have 6 pm cancellation deadlines, some have 4 pm. I can usually tell where we will be stopping by about 3 pm, so this works well. They don't charge you as long as you cancel in time. I've canceled with just 5 minutes to spare and been fine.
> 
> Have fun on your drive! We always road trip with the kids instead of flying (well, except for Mexico), and we've had such fun.



Also be careful with the hotel cancellation policies.  A couple hotel chains recently started a 24 hour cancellation requirement.  I think one was Marriott, but can't recall who else did.  So now you have only up to some time the day before check-in to cancel.


----------



## amcnj

I forgot to add that I paid 1.91 for gas this morning.  That was a credit card price too.  The lowest I saw (cash prices at other stations) was 1.89.


----------



## nono

amcnj said:


> I forgot to add that I paid 1.91 for gas this morning.  That was a credit card price too.  The lowest I saw (cash prices at other stations) was 1.89.



Saw $1.89 on the drive out of Newark airport last night.


----------



## cranbiz

pwdebbie said:


> The last drive through Orlando on  I-4 was crazy.  I missed the 417 exit even with GPS  on.  I want to be sure not to miss it again.  We did take 417 on the return home and I will gladly pay tolls to avoid that mess.



You won't miss 417 this time. There has been a complete redo of the ramp system in Sanford for 417 and the signage is MUCH better.


----------



## artemis4

amcnj said:


> Also be careful with the hotel cancellation policies.  A couple hotel chains recently started a 24 hour cancellation requirement.  I think one was Marriott, but can't recall who else did.  So now you have only up to some time the day before check-in to cancel.



Yes, certainly be aware of cancellation policies! I always check that carefully even when I'm 99% certain I know where we'll be when we stop that day. You never know when you'll see that Way Cool roadside distraction or encounter a traffic jam that delays you. 

I have a travel binder with, among other things, hard copies of all reservations, cancellation policies highlighted. That binder lives in the van during our road trips. We reference it often.


----------



## amcnj

artemis4 said:


> Yes, certainly be aware of cancellation policies! I always check that carefully even when I'm 99% certain I know where we'll be when we stop that day. You never know when you'll see that Way Cool roadside distraction or encounter a traffic jam that delays you.
> 
> I have a travel binder with, among other things, hard copies of all reservations, cancellation policies highlighted. That binder lives in the van during our road trips. We reference it often.



I looked up what I had read and apparently Hilton is the other chain who revised their cancellation policy as of Jan 1.  So apparently both Hilton and Mariott now require you to cancel up to the day before check-in, so I assume that means up to 11:59 pm the day before check-in.


----------



## pwdebbie

sharadoc said:


> Just keep an eye out for the Airport. There's a lot of warning that the airport is coming along I-4. That's what we did, we didn't actually see signs that said 417 until we were at the exit.
> 
> GPS argues with us to get back onto I-4 when we turn onto 417, so we turn it off until it gives in, usually about 10 miles in!



So, the airport exit and the 417 exit are the same exit?  Just want to be sure I am understanding clearly.  Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

cranbiz said:


> You won't miss 417 this time. There has been a complete redo of the ramp system in Sanford for 417 and the signage is MUCH better.



That's good to know!


----------



## BC1836

Does anyone have the current WDW Hess gas prices?

All the best.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Does anyone have the current WDW Hess gas prices?
> 
> All the best.



According to an update on gasbuddy 13 minutes ago: $2.02.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> According to an update on gasbuddy 13 minutes ago: $2.02.



Thanks, nono!

[Greetings from Naples, FL. The winter of 2013-14 got to us.]

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Hopefully, all long distance drivers in the northeast were safe today.

All the best.


----------



## LadyBeBop

For those taking I-75 down from Ohio, Michigan or Canada.   Part if the interstate will be closed for the next several days, due to an overpass collapse into the highway.   http://cin.ci/1J5o88e  I'd avoid Cincinnati rush hour, southbound for the next several days, because the alternatives will be crazy.   Here are the alternatives for avoiding the shutdown.   1). I-275 (Exit 16) eastbound. You pick up I-71 southbound into Cincinnati in about five miles.   You can also take I-275 around an pick up I-75 again in Kentucky.   2) State Route 126 (Exit 10A) AKA the Ronald Reagan Highway.  Eastbound, and pick up I-75 in about 3-4 miles.   3). State Route 562 (Exit 7). This is about a three mile, interstate to interstate highway to I-71.

BTW, this is southbound only. Northbound should not be affected.


----------



## nono

LadyBeBop said:


> For those taking I-75 down from Ohio, Michigan or Canada.   Part if the interstate will be closed for the next several days, due to an overpass collapse into the highway.   http://cin.ci/1J5o88e  I'd avoid Cincinnati rush hour, southbound for the next several days, because the alternatives will be crazy.   Here are the alternatives for avoiding the shutdown.   1). I-275 (Exit 16) eastbound. You pick up I-71 southbound into Cincinnati in about five miles.   You can also take I-275 around an pick up I-75 again in Kentucky.   2) State Route 126 (Exit 10A) AKA the Ronald Reagan Highway.  Eastbound, and pick up I-75 in about 3-4 miles.   3). State Route 562 (Exit 7). This is about a three mile, interstate to interstate highway to I-71.
> 
> BTW, this is southbound only. Northbound should not be affected.



Very kind of you to post so quickly, LadyBeBop!


----------



## feet1

Woohoo!!  We have another trip booked!  Driving from Hershey, PA on 9/15 and staying until 9/25. We drove back in sept of '13...hoping to have the same pixie dust we had back then with smooth traveling. We are all so excited.


----------



## mjmyers10

Our next drive is Nov 1. Heading to Vero for a week then onto Disney for the Food and Wine Half Marathon


----------



## LadyBeBop

I-75 is now completely open through Cincinnati. 

http://www.fox19.com/story/27888169/collapse-on-overpass-shuts-down-i-75

Traffic is now flowing well through the accident site. Still, a horrible tragedy.


----------



## staceychev

feet1 said:


> Woohoo!!  We have another trip booked!  Driving from Hershey, PA on 9/15 and staying until 9/25. We drove back in sept of '13...hoping to have the same pixie dust we had back then with smooth traveling. We are all so excited.



We're driving down in September, too, leaving from the Philly area. We're most likely going the last week. I'm so excited--last time we went was 2010. We drove then and swore we'd fly this time, but driving is giving us the opportunity to stay in a nicer resort. I'm excited for the road trip--it's more of an adventure.


----------



## lizzyb

Driving down again in April. Hoping for the same experience.


----------



## wmcyip

Has anyone used the I95 Express Lanes in Maryland and VA?

Apparently the VA express lanes are free for EZPASS FLEX holders (HOV/Carpool).


----------



## minnie mum

We're getting ready for our drive down from eastern Ont to WDW next month. We usually take the 81/77/26/95 route and stay overnight in Harrisburg and Orangeburg. But recently a friend suggested that we cut over to the 95 sooner, taking the 64 into Richmond. Any pluses in going this way as far as saving time or traffic? I kind of really hate the section of 77 where you have to drive down that steep escarpment. Last time it was in 0/0 fog and rain. I'm assuming if we go that way, Florence or Fayetteville would be good places to stop for the night??


----------



## disneysteve

wmcyip said:


> Has anyone used the I95 Express Lanes in Maryland and VA?
> 
> Apparently the VA express lanes are free for EZPASS FLEX holders (HOV/Carpool).



We went to Richmond a couple of weeks ago. At one point on the way down, I hopped into the express lanes figuring I'd avoid some traffic. As it turned out, traffic was so light that it didn't make any difference. There was nothing wrong with it - it just wasn't necessary. I would imagine when traffic is more significant, it could be very helpful. Also, the express lanes have a 65mph speed limit where the regular lanes are 55mph so that's a benefit too.


----------



## nono

Is anyone trying to make it south before the storm coming in?


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Is anyone trying to make it south before the storm coming in?



I wish!


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> Thanks, nono!
> 
> [SIZE="1[COLOR="Red"]*"][Greetings from Naples, FL. The winter of 2013-14 got to us*[/COLOR].][/SIZE]
> 
> All the best.



Wait, what?????  - permanent, snowbird, or trip???


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Wait, what?????  - permanent, snowbird, or trip???




First "snowbird" experience: 2 nights at WDW (Dolphin) headin' south (12/30 & 12/31), all of January in Naples, three nights (GFR) before headin' north on 2/3.

All the best.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> First "snowbird" experience: 2 nights at WDW (Dolphin) headin' south (12/30 & 12/31), all of January in Naples, three nights (GFR) before headin' north on 2/3.  All the best.



That sounds so great!! Good for you. My parents are doing that for the first time this year also. They are staying for 6 weeks. 
I am so happy they missed the blizzard today! That makes it all worth it!!
Have great trip.


----------



## Cando86

We returned home  a couple weeks ago.  We drove from Michigan.  Left at 7am and stopped at 8pm (with two stops to eat) in Macon, GA where we had booked a room at the Super 8 there.  I wouldn't stay there again.  Just felt kind of unsafe.  But it worked for the night I suppose.  The next day we left a little after 8am and arrived in Orlando around 1pm.  Coming back we ending up stopping in Richmond, KY which was a bit south of Lexington.  We stayed at the Red Roof Inn there and it was MUCH better than the Super 8 on the way down .  I actually loved driving!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Cando86 said:


> We returned home  a couple weeks ago.  We drove from Michigan.  Left at 7am and stopped at 8pm (with two stops to eat) in Macon, GA where we had booked a room at the Super 8 there.



You made good time.  Did you have to battle rush hour traffic in Atlanta?  Or did you travel on the weekend?



> I wouldn't stay there again.  Just felt kind of unsafe.  But it worked for the night I suppose.



Was this off of the Macon Bypass (I think I-475)?  Or did you actually go into Macon?



> Coming back we ending up stopping in Richmond, KY which was a bit south of Lexington.  We stayed at the Red Roof Inn there and it was MUCH better than the Super 8 on the way down .



I know Richmond well.  I had a uncle who lived in Richmond for a while.  About ten years ago, when my daughters were looking at colleges, we spent a day at Eastern Kentucky University in Richmond.  It's a nice college town.  Glad you liked it there.



> I actually loved driving!



Yea!!!  Always love to hear that from the I-75 drivers.


----------



## Cando86

LadyBeBop said:


> You made good time.  Did you have to battle rush hour traffic in Atlanta?  Or did you travel on the weekend?
> 
> *We actually hit traffic in Atlanta going down and coming home.  The way down was on a Sunday and we thought we'd be in the clear but nope.  We hit traffic.  The way back was a Friday and we hit Atlanta before "rush hour" (though I don't know if rush hour in Atlanta is the same as it is here in MI - 4pm-6pm) and it was still pretty heavy.  It seemed like there was no way of skipping the ATL traffic!  *
> 
> Was this off of the Macon Bypass (I think I-475)?  Or did you actually go into Macon?
> *
> It was an exit off I-475 but I know we were in Macon?*
> 
> I know Richmond well.  I had a uncle who lived in Richmond for a while.  About ten years ago, when my daughters were looking at colleges, we spent a day at Eastern Kentucky University in Richmond.  It's a nice college town.  Glad you liked it there.
> *
> Oh that's good to hear!  We were going to stay in Lexington but it was a little too expensive for what we were looking for and found Richmond on a map and hoped for the best!  It worked out really well!*
> 
> Yea!!!  Always love to hear that from the I-75 drivers.



I was pleasantly surprised, that's for sure!!!


----------



## BC1836

Disney Hess at $1.97 (regular).

All the best!


----------



## FirstTimeWithMickey

New here...just found your board.  We are driving from the north and more than a little bummed about gas prices going up already...we have until summer before our trip.  This is a first time for us, and we are planning to stop along the way to see some sites.  My plan on this trip is to avoid any brand restaurants and seek some local delights.  Is there any information I am not finding on good restaurants?  We are planning two different routes there and back to see as much as we can of the south.


----------



## AaronInWI

FirstTimeWithMickey said:


> New here...just found your board.  We are driving from the north and more than a little bummed about gas prices going up already...we have until summer before our trip.  This is a first time for us, and we are planning to stop along the way to see some sites.  My plan on this trip is to avoid any brand restaurants and seek some local delights.  Is there any information I am not finding on good restaurants?  We are planning two different routes there and back to see as much as we can of the south.


I can't give you much help with restaurants since we usually drive through a McDonalds or make a quick stop at Subway when we drive down. However, as far as gas prices go, I wouldn't stress too much about it. From our home in Wisconsin to Orlando, it is ~1300 miles one way. At $2.00/gallon, it would cost us around $220 in gas for the round trip. In comparison, if the gas goes up $1.00 a gallon to $3.00, it would cost us about $110 more for the round trip. I understand that it is $110 that could be spent on souvenirs or food when you get there. But personally, I barely flinch at $110 when looking at the total cost of the trip. And it is still far cheaper than flying...


----------



## nono

FirstTimeWithMickey said:


> New here...just found your board.  We are driving from the north and more than a little bummed about gas prices going up already...we have until summer before our trip.  This is a first time for us, and we are planning to stop along the way to see some sites.  My plan on this trip is to avoid any brand restaurants and seek some local delights.  Is there any information I am not finding on good restaurants?  We are planning two different routes there and back to see as much as we can of the south.



Eh, it's a long climb back to where it was...so chin up!

Also, what route will you be taking?  It'll help us come up with restaurant/attraction suggestions.  

One thing I will say is we meander more on the way back than the way down.  We love where we live, but love savoring the Disney trip for an extra day or two before hitting our regular life again.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

FirstTimeWithMickey said:


> New here...just found your board.  We are driving from the north and more than a little bummed about gas prices going up already...we have until summer before our trip.  This is a first time for us, and we are planning to stop along the way to see some sites.  My plan on this trip is to avoid any brand restaurants and seek some local delights.  Is there any information I am not finding on good restaurants?  We are planning two different routes there and back to see as much as we can of the south.



Gas prices aren't going up here. Where are they going up??


----------



## BC1836

Time for another drive to WDW tomorrow. But this time (or 35th drive) we're heading north to get there.

All the best.


----------



## Madame

ddluvsdisney said:


> Gas prices aren't going up here. Where are they going up??



The price of oil jumped like $3 / barrel today - so I'm going to say everywhere soon. US shale rigs being taken off line due to the price drops.


----------



## pwdebbie

FirstTimeWithMickey said:


> New here...just found your board.  We are driving from the north and more than a little bummed about gas prices going up already...we have until summer before our trip.  This is a first time for us, and we are planning to stop along the way to see some sites.  My plan on this trip is to avoid any brand restaurants and seek some local delights.  Is there any information I am not finding on good restaurants?  We are planning two different routes there and back to see as much as we can of the south.



You should check Trip Advisor for the specific towns you know you will be passing through.  They have plenty of restaurant listings to look through to help you pick out places you might want to visit.


----------



## disneysteve

ddluvsdisney said:


> Gas prices aren't going up here. Where are they going up??


Prices are up in NJ. They bottomed out at about $1.69 last week but are back to $1.77 or $1.79 today.


----------



## DizDaD7

disneysteve said:


> Prices are up in NJ. They bottomed out at about $1.69 last week but are back to $1.77 or $1.79 today.



Well, this is definitely Horrible news.....I thought that this might make another possible perk, by driving again this summer. But I kinda figured it was bound to go up at somepoint..... I'm trying to remember the last time we drove in 2009 or 08 we ended up paying roughly $4 or so a gallon on our way down there..So anything that will be under those numbers, will be a savings.....

I've around a 17 1/2 hr trip from Bergen County, & I'm not sure if we're going to break it up for the 1st time or not. or just drive straight through the night like we've done twice before.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

disneysteve said:


> Prices are up in NJ. They bottomed out at about $1.69 last week but are back to $1.77 or $1.79 today.



Wow the lowest they got around here was 1.97. In my town 2.05. It's been 2.05 since last week.


----------



## 3mama3

Driving from Portland, Maine in May. Myself, DH, Ds12, Ds10, and Dd5. Any advice on best routes, stops, etc. Will leave first thing in the morning. Will drive until 6-8pm. No idea how far that will take us. Not sure where to stop. Have learned from most of these threads that taking the I95 straight through isn't the best idea. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## BC1836

3mama3 said:


> Driving from Portland, Maine in May. Myself, DH, Ds12, Ds10, and Dd5. Any advice on best routes, stops, etc. Will leave first thing in the morning. Will drive until 6-8pm. No idea how far that will take us. Not sure where to stop. Have learned from most of these threads that taking the I95 straight through isn't the best idea. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!



Using or not using I-95 depends on where you live and when you depart. Timing your drive to avoid major metro rush hours is essential. Although I-95 can be brutal (especially northern VA), it's been our route for the last 35 drives (since 2002).

Note: We are currently parked at the Grand Floridian resort.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Transportation used today: GFR-Poly-MK launch, doom buggy, People Mover, monorail.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

In case you haven't heard: A major 21-mile long I-4 construction project begins this summer and expects to last 6-7 years! 

All the best.


----------



## patclairesmom

Is there a prize for the most round about way to Disney?  We're planning on doing a southern states "college tour" which of course is really my justification for going to Disney.  We'll be driving from NJ stopping at SCAD in Savannah, Jacksonville University, Ringling College in Sarasota and University of Tampa, then stay at Disney and on the way home see High Point University. Think it adds @300 miles to the trip


----------



## staceywj

Subbing.  We will be driving from NJ in July and since I am such an over-planner I would like ideas on where we should stop and sleep, etc.


----------



## patclairesmom

staceywj said:


> Subbing.  We will be driving from NJ in July and since I am such an over-planner I would like ideas on where we should stop and sleep, etc.


How far do you think you want to drive.  We like to make it to at least SC.  Santee is a good stop.


----------



## sharadoc

FirstTimeWithMickey said:


> New here...just found your board.  We are driving from the north and more than a little bummed about gas prices going up already...we have until summer before our trip.  This is a first time for us, and we are planning to stop along the way to see some sites.  My plan on this trip is to avoid any brand restaurants and seek some local delights.  Is there any information I am not finding on good restaurants?  We are planning two different routes there and back to see as much as we can of the south.


  Hi. We like to try different places and not chains, although we have had bad luck with that too.

Two sources for us - roadfood.com (but that's not too comprehensive) and
Google. I google restaurants in North Carolina along 95, then go to the map and look at the results, then move the map along the route to see more options. I will only go to a restaurant with a website, so I probably ignore some good ones.

We've found some great and some terrible. My DD got sick on our last trip on the way down, we stopped at a local barbecue chain and it was terrible. Looked great on the web, looked okay in person, but honestly had the worst, filthiest bathroom I have ever seen in a restaurant. Unfortunately we saw the bathroom AFTER we ate. Our major takeaway from that experience was CHECK THE BATHROOM FIRST. If the bathroom is bad, then the food is unsafe.

We've tried to start a thread on this, but the problem is that it gets clogged with questions and comments and not as many restaurant ideas LOL. We love to talk here!


----------



## BC1836

We are about to complete a February stay at WDW. As a result, it will mark the 12th different month that we have driven to WDW since 2002.

Have any of you fellow marathon drivers ever driven every month to/and from WDW?

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

disneysteve said:


> Prices are up in NJ. They bottomed out at about $1.69 last week but are back to $1.77 or $1.79 today.


Up to $1.85 here.


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> Is there a prize for the most round about way to Disney?  We're planning on doing a southern states "college tour" which of course is really my justification for going to Disney.  We'll be driving from NJ stopping at SCAD in Savannah, Jacksonville University, Ringling College in Sarasota and University of Tampa, then stay at Disney and on the way home see High Point University. Think it adds @300 miles to the trip



We just a round-about way: 12/30-1/1 in WDW; 1/1-1/31 in Naples; 1/31-2/3 in WDW. We drove 616 miles while in the Naples-Marco Island area. Total miles: 3,212.

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

disneysteve said:


> Up to $1.85 here.


The same station that was $1.85 on Monday was up to $1.95 last night. I dont know if it went any higher today.


----------



## amcnj

Same experience by me.  Stations were 1.75 last Friday, then 1.85 this past Monday and yesterday 1.95.  They sure jump up a  lot faster than they come down!


----------



## CT_Bev&Jeff

We are deciding if we are departing CT this afternoon on our way to WDW or wait till Friday morning.  The snow is still coming down and the wind is picking up, not sure how the weather will be in NY and PA.  I won't go through NYC, so we head to Scranton on 84W and take a left.

I worry that it will be a very slippery ride tonight.

Well we will wait another two hours and see how things are going.

I hope the Gas prices stay low for 3 more days!

We are excited for our getaway, just nervous about the beginning of the trip.

CT_Jeff


----------



## pwdebbie

Gas prices in the Chambersburg, PA area --- Saturday, 2.04; Tuesday, 2.14, today (Thursday), 2.29.  Up a quarter in five days.  Definitely don't like this.


----------



## BC1836

Departure Drive From WDW:

We made our best time in years returning home from WDW. Although three severe accidents (two in GA and one in VA) led to some slowdowns (multiple lanes merging into fewer lanes) we experienced no other delays, even at every MD and DE toll plaza. 

We stayed over in Rocky Mount, NC due to a brief visit to Pooler, GA earlier in the day. On 2/2/15 we departed for the Jersey Shore. We reached the VA border at 9:41 a.m., the MD border at 12:49 p.m., the DE boder at 2:59 p.m. and NJ at 3:14 p.m.

Drive #36 is scheduled for April.

All the best.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Anyone driven to DLR from PA??? We have driven from PA to FL every year for the past 7!


----------



## BC1836

loveysbydesign said:


> Anyone driven to DLR from PA??? We have driven from PA to FL every year for the past 7!



Now THAT's a drive! Interested in hearing from folks who have done a coast-to-coast round-trip drive.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Construction continues (as well as delays) on I-95 in Jacksonville, northern VA, and the southern entrance area to the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel. And DTD and Poly parking lot construction projects contribute to additional traffic concerns at WDW.

All the best.


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone!  I just found this awesome thread & read every post on every page! We (me, DH, DD5 & DS2) have a trip planned for April 28-May 5.  We will be driving from South Jersey..basically directly across the bridge from Philadelphia. DH and I drove once before back in 2007.  We followed my parents.  I know we left in the morning, but not too early.  I hated the drive.  It was in August and it rained basically the entire drive down.  The plan was to make it into St Augustine, FL and we did, but not till 2am!!  Not fun!  Anyway.  As much as I don't want to drive, we can't afford the airfare & DH hates flying & wants to drive!  :-/  Anyway.  We know we want to leave early morning, about 4am.  We want to drive as much as we can & try our hardest to make it into Florida at a decent time.  Get a good night sleep & then drive to our Resort the next morning.  Any suggestions on where we should aim to spend the night?  Am I crazy thinking we can make it into Florida at a decent time?


----------



## BC1836

As the founder of this site (and a Jersey Shore resident) with 35 drive to WDW since 2002, please allow yours truly to offer a few suggestions if St. Augstine is your overnight goal on day one of your drive: 

We did a St. Augustine stayover on our March 2007 drive. We departed home at 6:00 a.m. and crossed the VA border at 9:45 a.m. (excellent time for us near Barnegat Bay). Since rush hour in the northern VA area was ending we managed to reach NC by 12:33 p.m. and SC by 3:20 p.m. We crossed into GA at 6:10 p.m. and FL at 8:06 p.m. (a little over three hours too late to consume a courtesy glass of OJ at the FL Welocme Center). We arrived at the Holiday Inn Express in St. Augustine at 9:18 p.m. (exit #318 on I-95) after a 950-mile drive. If that's pushing it, try Yulee, FL, which is right over the FL border. Remember: you have approximately a three-hour drive to WDW once you cross into FL. If you take I-95 you'll be exiting at #260B, which is I-4 W, a highway, unfortunately undergoing a 6-7 year major overhaul.  The first WDW exit on I-4 is #68.

If you have any additional questions, do not hesitate to ask. There are some great folks on this site who are always willing to offer suggestions and advice.

All the best.


----------



## deedeew80

Thanks so much for your suggestions BC1936! I will definitely keep Yule in mind as well! My main reason for trying to reach St Augustine is so we don't run into rush hour traffic in Jacksonville. :-/


----------



## BC1836

Indeed...Jacksonville at rush hour is not an enjoyable experience especially with the new construction area past the overpass (a major construction project area several years ago). But Jacksonville at rush hour is no match for greater Washington D.C./northern VA at rush hour. Beware!  

All the best.


----------



## nono

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just found this awesome thread & read every post on every page! We (me, DH, DD5 & DS2) have a trip planned for April 28-May 5.  We will be driving from South Jersey..basically directly across the bridge from Philadelphia. DH and I drove once before back in 2007.  We followed my parents.  I know we left in the morning, but not too early.  I hated the drive.  It was in August and it rained basically the entire drive down.  The plan was to make it into St Augustine, FL and we did, but not till 2am!!  Not fun!  Anyway.  As much as I don't want to drive, we can't afford the airfare & DH hates flying & wants to drive!  :-/  Anyway.  We know we want to leave early morning, about 4am.



BC's timing is spot on.  As an alternate, if you find you are up and ready to go at 2:30 - 3 a.m., my suggestion is to GO!  (I think your 4 a.m. start time is a little dicey...) And if you do start out that early, I'll put in a plug for the Lake Mary area.  You'll have already made the turn onto I-4, but you'll be about an hour from WDW.  It's a very relaxed area with all new hotels and plenty of places to eat.  There's also a Publix there so if you want to do a bit of grocery shopping for snacks and whatnot, you can get that done too.  BUT, given that this will be your first drive as a family, Lake Mary might be a bit too far. Just throwing it out there in case it's all going well, and you are looking for an alternate.

Big thing to remember when travelling with kids whose feet don't hit the floor: put a carry on bag or cooler under their feet so that they are able to sit and adjust themselves more comfortably, just as the full-sized folks can with their feet on the floor.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

nono said:


> BC's timing is spot on.  As an alternate, if you find you are up and ready to go at 2:30 - 3 a.m., my suggestion is to GO!  (I think your 4 a.m. start time is a little dicey...) And if you do start out that early, I'll put in a plug for the Lake Mary area.  You'll have already made the turn onto I-4, but you'll be about an hour from WDW.  It's a very relaxed area with all new hotels and plenty of places to eat.  There's also a Publix there so if you want to do a bit of grocery shopping for snacks and whatnot, you can get that done too.  BUT, given that this will be your first drive as a family, Lake Mary might be a bit too far. Just throwing it out there in case it's all going well, and you are looking for an alternate.
> 
> Big thing to remember when travelling with kids whose feet don't hit the floor: put a carry on bag or cooler under their feet so that they are able to sit and adjust themselves more comfortably, just as the full-sized folks can with their feet on the floor.


Lake Mary is less than an hour away, with lots of traffic 50 min. 
That may be way to far to get too. It takes 45 min to get there just from Daytona. 
I agree it is a beautiful area with lots of stores, gas & hotels. 
I love that foot rest idea. I wish I would've known about that when my kids were little.


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> Indeed...Jacksonville at rush hour is not an enjoyable experience especially with the new construction area past the overpass (a major construction project area several years ago). But Jacksonville at rush hour is no match for greater Washington D.C./northern VA at rush hour. Beware!
> 
> All the best.



I'm aware of how bad the rush hour is in the DC area and am wondering if leaving at 4am is pushing it.  We travel to Baltimore a lot & it usually takes us about an hr and a half to 2 hrs to get there.  So if we left at 4am that would put us in Baltimore around 6am! About what time does the DC rush begin? Maybe we should try leaving at 3am instead. 



nono said:


> BC's timing is spot on.  As an alternate, if you find you are up and ready to go at 2:30 - 3 a.m., my suggestion is to GO!  (I think your 4 a.m. start time is a little dicey...) And if you do start out that early, I'll put in a plug for the Lake Mary area.  You'll have already made the turn onto I-4, but you'll be about an hour from WDW.  It's a very relaxed area with all new hotels and plenty of places to eat.  There's also a Publix there so if you want to do a bit of grocery shopping for snacks and whatnot, you can get that done too.  BUT, given that this will be your first drive as a family, Lake Mary might be a bit too far. Just throwing it out there in case it's all going well, and you are looking for an alternate.
> 
> Big thing to remember when travelling with kids whose feet don't hit the floor: put a carry on bag or cooler under their feet so that they are able to sit and adjust themselves more comfortably, just as the full-sized folks can with their feet on the floor.



Thank you!  I will keep Lake Mary in mind as well if we make it that far.  I love the idea of putting something under the kid's feet!!  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just found this awesome thread & read every post on every page! We (me, DH, DD5 & DS2) have a trip planned for April 28-May 5.  We will be driving from South Jersey..basically directly across the bridge from Philadelphia. DH and I drove once before back in 2007.  We followed my parents.  I know we left in the morning, but not too early.  I hated the drive.  It was in August and it rained basically the entire drive down.  The plan was to make it into St Augustine, FL and we did, but not till 2am!!  Not fun!  Anyway.  As much as I don't want to drive, we can't afford the airfare & DH hates flying & wants to drive!  :-/  Anyway.  We know we want to leave early morning, about 4am.  We want to drive as much as we can & try our hardest to make it into Florida at a decent time.  Get a good night sleep & then drive to our Resort the next morning.  Any suggestions on where we should aim to spend the night?  Am I crazy thinking we can make it into Florida at a decent time?


 

Hi.  I am an early morning departer too.  I am an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge.  We depart 2:30 am and find we are usually in the Orlando area 6:30-7:30 PM.  We have made it as early as 5:30 pm, and as late as 8:30 or 9 PM.  It all depends on your stops, traffic, weather, etc.  Leaving that early has us passing through the DC area around 5:30 AM.


----------



## deedeew80

amcnj said:


> Hi.  I am an early morning departer too.  I am an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge.  We depart 2:30 am and find we are usually in the Orlando area 6:30-7:30 PM.  We have made it as early as 5:30 pm, and as late as 8:30 or 9 PM.  It all depends on your stops, traffic, weather, etc.  Leaving that early has us passing through the DC area around 5:30 AM.



I'm about 40 mins from the DE Memorial Bridge!  How do the kids do when leaving in the early morning/middle of the night? Not sure if my kids would go back to sleep or not. We are planning on surprising them with this trip & just waking them up to say "We're going to Disney World!"  But I'm beginning to think twice about that now.  They might be all sorts of confused if we wake them without notice!  LOL!


----------



## disneysteve

We avoid DC by taking the Harbor Tunnel in Baltimore, then 97 to 50 to 301. That drops you back onto 95 around Richmond so it bypasses the whole DC mess entirely.


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> I'm about 40 mins from the DE Memorial Bridge!  How do the kids do when leaving in the early morning/middle of the night? Not sure if my kids would go back to sleep or not. We are planning on surprising them with this trip & just waking them up to say "We're going to Disney World!"  But I'm beginning to think twice about that now.  They might be all sorts of confused if we wake them without notice!  LOL!


 
When they were real young we basically just carried them to the car and they stayed asleep.  As they got older there were times they fell asleep right away, and other times that they stayed awake for a while in the car.  But eventually they did fall asleep.  I would say I was normally somewhere in NC by the time everyone was waking up. I was hitting NC around 8-8:30 AM.  As they got older still, and were staying up till all hours, they did not always go to sleep at all before we left, so weren't waking up till at least somewhere in SC.


----------



## deedeew80

amcnj said:


> When they were real young we basically just carried them to the car and they stayed asleep.  As they got older there were times they fell asleep right away, and other times that they stayed awake for a while in the car.  But eventually they did fall asleep.  I would say I was normally somewhere in NC by the time everyone was waking up. I was hitting NC around 8-8:30 AM.  As they got older still, and were staying up till all hours, they did not always go to sleep at all before we left, so weren't waking up till at least somewhere in SC.



My kids are 5 & 2.  They usually go to bed around 8-8:30, so maybe I will try putting them to bed earlier since we will have to wake them so early.  I'm sure they will stay awake for a little while, but then fall back to sleep.


----------



## sharadoc

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just found this awesome thread & read every post on every page! We (me, DH, DD5 & DS2) have a trip planned for April 28-May 5.  We will be driving from South Jersey..basically directly across the bridge from Philadelphia. DH and I drove once before back in 2007.  We followed my parents.  I know we left in the morning, but not too early.  I hated the drive.  It was in August and it rained basically the entire drive down.  The plan was to make it into St Augustine, FL and we did, but not till 2am!!  Not fun!  Anyway.  As much as I don't want to drive, we can't afford the airfare & DH hates flying & wants to drive!  :-/  Anyway.  We know we want to leave early morning, about 4am.  We want to drive as much as we can & try our hardest to make it into Florida at a decent time.  Get a good night sleep & then drive to our Resort the next morning.  Any suggestions on where we should aim to spend the night?  Am I crazy thinking we can make it into Florida at a decent time?


 

We are west of Philadelphia, so our timing is very close to yours.

We like to leave at 9 am and avoid ALL the rush hour traffic everywhere. Then we drive until 11-12 pm, which puts us at Savannah GA. Then we get up, have breakfast in the hotel and leave for WDW by 9-10 am. It's around 4-5 hours from there to WDW, so we get there right at check-in. Plus we get to stop at the Florida Welcome Center and get our free juice and load up on the Disney brochures for the "excitement" build in the van for the last few hours.

Take 295 around Jacksonville.  And I'd also recommend 417 off I-4 to Disney World. It's about $7 - $8 in tolls, but is so much less crowded and does not go through a major city, unlike I-4 which goes through the center of Orlando, full of idiot drivers - both locals who are annoyed at the vacation folks, and the rental car drivers.

We have tried to leave at 4 am and that has been fine, but we don't like to drive for 15-16 hours, we find we are too tired and worry about the safety of us and our kids. So we take it as far as we feel we can handle. There's nothing worse than exhaustion and knowing you still have a few hours to drive. We tried it once and my eyes were crossing, and I was in the passenger seat. I would never be able to drive that long.

Welcome to the thread! It's the best one on the DIS!


----------



## amcnj

sharadoc said:


> We are west of Philadelphia, so our timing is very close to yours.
> 
> We like to leave at 9 am and avoid ALL the rush hour traffic everywhere. Then we drive until 11-12 pm, which puts us at Savannah GA. Then we get up, have breakfast in the hotel and leave for WDW by 9-10 am. It's around 4-5 hours from there to WDW, so we get there right at check-in. Plus we get to stop at the Florida Welcome Center and get our free juice and load up on the Disney brochures for the "excitement" build in the van for the last few hours.
> 
> Take 295 around Jacksonville.  And I'd also recommend 417 off I-4 to Disney World. It's about $7 - $8 in tolls, but is so much less crowded and does not go through a major city, unlike I-4 which goes through the center of Orlando, full of idiot drivers - both locals who are annoyed at the vacation folks, and the rental car drivers.
> 
> We have tried to leave at 4 am and that has been fine, but we don't like to drive for 15-16 hours, we find we are too tired and worry about the safety of us and our kids. So we take it as far as we feel we can handle. There's nothing worse than exhaustion and knowing you still have a few hours to drive. We tried it once and my eyes were crossing, and I was in the passenger seat. I would never be able to drive that long.
> 
> Welcome to the thread! It's the best one on the DIS!


 
Yes, everyone has to know their own limits.  Like I could never do an overnight drive.  But leaving early AM and driving all day doesn't bother me, and after arriving there that same evening and getting a night's sleep I am good to go the next day.  So the best method is definitely a personal thing!


----------



## BC1836

Our 35 round trip drives since 2002 have had departure times from home as varied as the clock itself: pre-dawn, early morning, late morning, afternoon, early evening, late night, midnight, etc. All have their advantages and disadvantages, and all are quite different from  the others. Besides the time of departure, the day of departure and the season of departure make each drive different. And throw in the weather as another variable. As a result, each drive is different...and memorable.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Local regular gas up to $1.99. Several days ago, it was $1.95, and while we were in WDW last week it was $1.87.

"Hang on, pal. Here we go!"

All the best.


----------



## Misfit

Just found this thread! We will be driving down from Michigan in August roughly 2400+ miles round trip..I'm hoping to making the drive without stopping for the night..My DH is a OTR driver who drives at night and is used to long stretches..I have drove many 10+ hour trips traveling out east and I am more a daytime driver so hopefully it will work out.We will have our 3 kids with us 17,16, and 9 so it should be interesting  Gas here went from 1.83 to 2.35 overnight then back down to 2.05 but I just received a text it is going back up so that stinks! Although, we have a long time til summer so I'm hoping it comes back down.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I'm also right across across the bridge from Philadelphia in South Jersey. I'm in Burlington County. Also 40 minutes from Delaware Memorial Bridge.

I've done the ride a few different ways.

Leaving around 6 pm, driving straight through and arriving in Orlando around 10 am. My DS was 3 at this time and slept the whole ride. It wasn't an issue at all.

We've also left around 6 pm, stopped in NC around midnight and checked into a hotel and then got up to finish the drive at 8 am. We arrived to WDW around 4 pm. This ride DD was 3 and she likes her sleep. There's no way she was going to sleep in her car seat overnight. She started having a tantrum around 11 pm. DS was 9 and not a problem.

We've also left at 4 am, drove straight through and got to WDW at 9 pm. This trip the kids were 11 and 5. They really did fine. Once we got in the car they went to sleep (after we surprised them with the trip) and woke up around 9 am. We were already into VA so we just stopped for breakfast. We never hit rush hour traffic. They stayed up most of the rest of the ride.

My plan was to fly this trip but I have some unexpected car issues. I will have to dip into my plane ticket fund so we are thinking about driving. My kids are turning 15 and 9 and constantly bicker so I'm REALLY not looking forward to it.


----------



## deedeew80

mi*vida*loca said:


> I'm also right across across the bridge from Philadelphia in South Jersey. I'm in Burlington County. Also 40 minutes from Delaware Memorial Bridge.
> 
> I've done the ride a few different ways.
> 
> Leaving around 6 pm, driving straight through and arriving in Orlando around 10 am. My DS was 3 at this time and slept the whole ride. It wasn't an issue at all.
> 
> We've also left around 6 pm, stopped in NC around midnight and checked into a hotel and then got up to finish the drive at 8 am. We arrived to WDW around 4 pm. This ride DD was 3 and she likes her sleep. There's no way she was going to sleep in her car seat overnight. She started having a tantrum around 11 pm. DS was 9 and not a problem.
> 
> We've also left at 4 am, drove straight through and got to WDW at 9 pm. This trip the kids were 11 and 5. They really did fine. Once we got in the car they went to sleep (after we surprised them with the trip) and woke up around 9 am. We were already into VA so we just stopped for breakfast. We never hit rush hour traffic. They stayed up most of the rest of the ride.
> 
> My plan was to fly this trip but I have some unexpected car issues. I will have to dip into my plane ticket fund so we are thinking about driving. My kids are turning 15 and 9 and constantly bicker so I'm REALLY not looking forward to it.



I am in Camden County! I am dreading the drive!  I hate driving.  My kids are 5 & 2 (almost 3) and bicker constantly while in the car!! We have a mini van & I know I can put one of them in the back but during a long drive like that I want them up closer to me in case they need something.  I did find airfare for about $650 but DH is adamant about driving!  He hates to fly!  :-/  Keeping my fingers crossed the kids will be good!!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

deedeew80 said:


> I am in Camden County! I am dreading the drive!  I hate driving.  My kids are 5 & 2 (almost 3) and bicker constantly while in the car!! We have a mini van & I know I can put one of them in the back but during a long drive like that I want them up closer to me in case they need something.  I did find airfare for about $650 but DH is adamant about driving!  He hates to fly!  :-/  Keeping my fingers crossed the kids will be good!!


----------



## deedeew80

mi*vida*loca said:


> FYI: My profile picture is at Houlihan's in Cherry Hill. lol
> 
> I'm divorced but my XH loved to drive to WDW. I don't know why but he preferred it and he doesn't even hate to fly!!! He flies other places with no issues.
> 
> My BF now doesn't care either way. He says he will drive if we have to or fly if we can. I was actually thinking aout cancelling the whole trip because we can't fly but he told me I was crazy.
> 
> I'm seriously dreading the drive if we have to go that route.



Haha!  Too funny!  We're neighbors!!  I was just at Wegmans there the other day!  

DH & I just had a little argument yesterday about flying!  LOL!  To be able to get there in 2 & a half hrs vs like 16 hrs!!!  So not looking forward to it!!  However, on the drive back home we are stopping over night twice!  Once in NC to visit cousins & once in VA to visit more cousins!  So I guess it will be beneficial in the end!


----------



## BC1836

deedeew80 said:


> Haha!  Too funny!  We're neighbors!!  I was just at Wegmans there the other day!
> 
> DH & I just had a little argument yesterday about flying!  LOL!  To be able to get there in 2 & a half hrs vs like 16 hrs!!!  So not looking forward to it!!  However, on the drive back home we are stopping over night twice!  Once in NC to visit cousins & once in VA to visit more cousins!  So I guess it will be beneficial in the end!



Although the flight itself may be just under three hours, don't forget to add the drive time to the airport, checking in, the TSA examination, the cattle car-like boarding experience, waiting and taxi-ing on the tarmac, the flight (assuming it's on time and not delayed or cancelled), the landing, the baggage wait and the drive to WDW.

All the best.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Not Disney, but close to it.  We're taking a Royal Caribbean cruise this April.  (Hey, there is a RCI forum on the DIS boards).
Freedom of the Seas; leaving Port Canaveral on Sunday April 26, and coming back Sunday May 3.
We're driving to the dock from the Cincinnati area.  Mapquest gives us two options.  The first one is our normal route to WDW (I-75 to Turnpike ; once we reach Orlando, take 528 to port).  The second route takes us through the Carolinas; we pick up I-95 in SC.  The route through Orlando is 14 hours, 5 minutes while the route through the Carolinas is less than ten minutes longer.  I think we'll go through the Carolinas. At least going.  We're familiar with both routes.
Going down, we have several options:
1) Leave Friday after work (about 6 PM), drive three hours to Southern Kentucky (9 PM), sleep for eight hours, then get back on the road about 6 AM Saturday morning and arrive at the port about 6 PM.  (I'm allowing a couple of hours for gas, rest and meals.)
2) Leave Saturday morning at 4 AM, drive to Georgia/Florida border (probably Kingsland). Arrive there about 5 PM. Spend the night in Kingsland, then leave about 7 AM the following morning.  Arrive at port about 10:30.
3) Leave Saturday morning at 4 AM and drive straight to the port, arriving there about 8 PM.

All three has its drawbacks.  With the first one, I don't think we're saving that much time, and we're certainly not saving money. 
The second one:  Seems the best, but we don't have much wiggle room if we run into car trouble or bad traffic.  Latest we can get to the port is about 2 PM.  Ship sails at 4:30.
The third one:  May be feasible.  We have never done an Orlando straight shot (and this is a little farther).  Closest we've done was home to Gainesville, and that was 15 years ago.  We're not any younger.  Although there will be three drivers.
Tempted to add a fourth option.
4) Leave Saturday morning at 4 AM, drive until we want to stop.  If it's the Georgia/Florida border, that's fine.  If it's the port, that's fine.  We'll be travelling with no hotel reservations; however we never make reservations for the road anyway.

Coming home, we may be stuck with one option.
1) Leave the port and drive straight home.
Due to an unexpected emergency, DD 25 (who is riding with us) will have no additional vacation time.  So she may have to go into work the following day.  If that happens, I'm hope to leave the boat about 8 AM.  That will get us home about midnight.  I'm already dreading that scenerio.
Fortunately, she may be able to come in to work a half day, getting in about noon.  So we may look at this:
2) Leave the port about 10 AM, drive to Knoxville, arriving about 9 PM.  Leave Knoxville the next morning about 6 AM, getting home about 11 AM.  
Well, what do y'all think?  I don't want to do the straight shot going home, but we may have to.  DH and I will have Monday off, so we can use it to rest.  But it's something I don't want to think about.


----------



## nono

For the way down, with 3 drivers, you may be able to do the straight shot leaving early Sat. morning...but I'd make sure everything was packed in the car the night before.  Whomever is first driver, if they wake up at say, 2 a.m., the other two have to be willing to get into the car...because having someone who's awake and ready to go sit around and stew...well, that's just wasting good travel time.  

Even cat naps of 30-45 minutes caught along the way will be refreshing enough for this one day trip for most folks.  If at least one of the three of you are good at sleeping in the car, then you're golden.  Plus, you'll have daylight all the way once the sun comes up, due to time of year. 

Worst case, you decide to stop and sleep (which is not really a worst case at all), but I would stay flexible with 3 drivers...so pretty much your fourth option. 

For the way back, good luck!


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> My profile picture is at Houlihan's in Cherry Hill.





deedeew80 said:


> We're neighbors!! I was just at Wegmans there the other day!





deedeew80 said:


> To be able to get there in 2 & a half hrs vs like 16 hrs!!!


Hi neighbors! We're in Cherry Hill too! I'll be at Wegmans in a few hours actually . We should have a local meet. Actually, I belong to a Disney club that used to be a chapter of the NFFC but is now independent. We have meets a few times a year in the S. Jersey/Philly area. I'll try and remember to invite you guys to the next one.

Anyway, we drive to Disney every year. I totally agree with BC1836. Yes, the flight is 2 hours from take off to landing but the whole experience is way longer than that. Door to door can easily be 6-7 hours, and that's if there are no flight delays.


----------



## disneysteve

P.S. You local folks should come to the NJ DIS MEET for GKTW. It's in Bridgewater which isn't too far away. It's easy to do just for the main event on Saturday if you can't come up for the weekend.


----------



## LadyBeBop

nono said:


> For the way down, with 3 drivers, you may be able to do the straight shot leaving early Sat. morning...but I'd make sure everything was packed in the car the night before.


That's a given.  Which might shoot down option 1 even more.  We're taking DH's work car down.  We will have to unload his work parts before packing.  Meaning, we probably wouldn't get on the road until after 6 PM.  And that's not even including supper.



> Whomever is first driver, if they wake up at say, 2 a.m., the other two have to be willing to get into the car...because having someone who's awake and ready to go sit around and stew...well, that's just wasting good travel time.


That's true.  On that trip where we ended in Gainesville the first day...our original plan was to leave at midnight and drive as far as we could.  Both DH and I were wide awake at 11 PM, so we left then.
I'll probably be the first driver.  I'm used to getting up at 5 AM to be at work at 6 AM.  Plus, I can take off early on Friday afternoon, so I will take a nap.  The other two can't. 
But I don't think I'll be wide awake at 2 AM.  4 is pushing it.  



> Even cat naps of 30-45 minutes caught along the way will be refreshing enough for this one day trip for most folks.  If at least one of the three of you are good at sleeping in the car, then you're golden.  Plus, you'll have daylight all the way once the sun comes up, due to time of year.


Good to hear.  Just wish we'd have daylight all the way home, if we have to drive it all in one day.


> Worst case, you decide to stop and sleep (which is not really a worst case at all), but I would stay flexible with 3 drivers...so pretty much your fourth option.
> 
> For the way back, good luck!


Thanks.  Not looking forward to it.


----------



## rotlex

BC1836 said:


> Although the flight itself may be just under three hours, don't forget to add the drive time to the airport, checking in, the TSA examination, the cattle car-like boarding experience, waiting and taxi-ing on the tarmac, the flight (assuming it's on time and not delayed or cancelled), the landing, the baggage wait and the drive to WDW.
> 
> All the best.



Hehe.  Just about all the reasons, other than of course the added savings, we continue to drive from PA each year.  Well those and the fact the drive time has become our "get into vacation mode" time after what is usually a very hectic work and school year.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

disneysteve said:


> P.S. You local folks should come to the NJ DIS MEET for GKTW. It's in Bridgewater which isn't too far away. It's easy to do just for the main event on Saturday if you can't come up for the weekend.


 
I would love to do a Disney meet but can't this weekend because I'll be out of town for a wedding. Let me know for the next time!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

BC1836 said:


> Although the flight itself may be just under three hours, don't forget to add the drive time to the airport, checking in, the TSA examination, the cattle car-like boarding experience, waiting and taxi-ing on the tarmac, the flight (assuming it's on time and not delayed or cancelled), the landing, the baggage wait and the drive to WDW.
> 
> All the best.


 
Another plus is packing what you want and not having to worry about the weight of your luggage. There are things we buy down there at inflated prices (Garden Grocer or on site) because we don't want to weigh down our luggage. When we drive we will take a couple bottles of liquor, maybe a pack of beer, our own food for the room (non perishables) just to name a few. We also take an extra luggage to bring back souveniors or just for the dirty clothes.

They both have pros and cons but I do prefer to fly because I don't like to drive.


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> I would love to do a Disney meet but can't this weekend because I'll be out of town for a wedding. Let me know for the next time!


I don't want to hijack the thread so let me just give a link to the NJ DIS meet info. It is a lot of fun, well worth attending, and you'll get to meet most of the podcast team and be there for a live recording of the show.
http://www.disboards.com/threads/gk...5-april-24-26-full-details-announced.3318728/


----------



## mi*vida*loca

disneysteve said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread so let me just give a link to the NJ DIS meet info. It is a lot of fun, well worth attending, and you'll get to meet most of the podcast team and be there for a live recording of the show.
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/gk...5-april-24-26-full-details-announced.3318728/


 
Great! I thought it was this weekend. I can probaby make it.


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> Another plus is packing what you want and not having to worry about the weight of your luggage.


Absolutely! We stay offsite in a rented condo or house and there's no way we could pack the same way if we flew. Plus we often go for 2 weeks. We bring a cooler of perishables. We bring a couple of cartons of food. We each use different hair care stuff so we bring 6 bottles of shampoo and conditioner (and not 3oz bottles). We bring a drying rack for the laundry. Just lots of stuff we couldn't bring by plane. Plus, if we need supplies while we're there, we aren't stuck buying little packs or throwing out what doesn't get used. We can buy the normal size and bring home the extra.


----------



## deedeew80

Yes, I understand there are ton of benefits of driving, but I hate driving in general!   However, I am looking forward to being able to pack everything we need & want!  Me also have a mini van, so ton of space!! Never thought of bringing our own booze!  Great idea!  Super expensive in Disney!!!


----------



## disneysteve

deedeew80 said:


> Never thought of bringing our own booze! Great idea! Super expensive in Disney!!!


Another advantage of driving is that you don't have to pay Disney's prices for everything while you're there. Even if you're staying onsite, you can hop in your car and drive off site and pay pretty normal prices for restaurants, groceries, toiletries, alcohol, whatever.


----------



## Dirt65

Hi guys I'm a long time lurker.
So I've read all the threads on the drive to Disney. The only question I haven't seen an answer to is, how to you prepare for the straight through drive? (sleep wise)
I live in Northern NJ. I have made several drives down but never a straight through one.
We always left at 3:30 am down the Parkway to the ferry, then over the Bay Bridge Tunnel over to 95 and down.
This time we are planning straight down 95 and straight through.


----------



## amcnj

Dirt65 said:


> Hi guys I'm a long time lurker.
> So I've read all the threads on the drive to Disney. The only question I haven't seen an answer to is, how to you prepare for the straight through drive? (sleep wise)
> I live in Northern NJ. I have made several drives down but never a straight through one.
> We always left at 3:30 am down the Parkway to the ferry, then over the Bay Bridge Tunnel over to 95 and down.
> This time we are planning straight down 95 and straight through.


 

Hi.  I am up kind of early for work every day anyway, so what works best for me is getting up a few hours earlier and leaving 2:30 AM.  I just try and go to sleep like normal the night before, though sometimes the trip causes you to have a lot on your mind and drifting off is not so easy!  As long as I didn't have any unusually late nights the days leading up to the trip I am OK. 

Are you planning on an early departure this trip, or an overnight drive?


----------



## disneysteve

Dirt65 said:


> The only question I haven't seen an answer to is, how to you prepare for the straight through drive?


We've driven straight through from south Jersey a couple of times. I didn't really do anything special to prepare except getting a good night's sleep the night before.


----------



## BC1836

Overnight, the price of regular gas at our nearest Wawa station increased six cents to $2.05.

All the best.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We may be driving Sunday night straight through if our flight is cancelled due to the storm. 
I'm a teacher and am looking so forward to this trip. I NEED a vacation. It's just DH and I getting a little getaway. I'm pretty much convinced the flight will be cancelled and I am so bummed. My DH said to me today when I got home from work - "I'm getting you to Disney even if I have to pull an all nighter" I love him!!!
I'm still crossing my fingers that we fly but at least I know I'm still going no matter what !


----------



## minnie mum

Ugh. It has just occurred to us that we will be arriving in Orlando right around dinner time on a Monday night. Driving down from Ontario, so we'll be on I4 all the way thru the city during rush hour. Any way to get around all that traffic? Our hotel for that night is just off exit 68.


----------



## sea nymph

We will be making our 3rd WDW driving trip in April.  We are in SE Pa, south of Allentown, and have always driven the 95 route.  We leave on a Friday evening anywhere from 6:00-8:00 pm and go straight thru.  Fortunately, we make excellent time going down.  Coming home is a different story.  Delays seem to be common on 95 on a Sunday. This trip, we will be contemplating going home on 95/26/77/81?


----------



## nono

Dirt65 said:


> Hi guys I'm a long time lurker.
> So I've read all the threads on the drive to Disney. The only question I haven't seen an answer to is, how to you prepare for the straight through drive? (sleep wise)



I'm a marathon runner, and for me to perform well, the sleep _two nights_ before is often more important than the night before. (for a marathon or a drive to WDW-kinda the same thing!). So, I focus on that night having optimal sleep, and then of course, I also aim for the night before too. When we do overnight, we catch the last ferry over.  I send everyone else upstairs to play, and I stay in the car for about an hour's nap during the crossing.  If things are going in my favor the day of, I'll also try to catch a 45 min nap around lunch time.


----------



## Jfsag123

Jumping in! We drove to WDW from TX in 2013 and are doing it again next month.  We had the chance to fly this time and still decided to drive because we like the freedom it provides.  Many think we're crazy, but I feel like I fit in here.


----------



## pwdebbie

minnie mum said:


> Ugh. It has just occurred to us that we will be arriving in Orlando right around dinner time on a Monday night. Driving down from Ontario, so we'll be on I4 all the way thru the city during rush hour. Any way to get around all that traffic? Our hotel for that night is just off exit 68.



Look at 417.  It is a toll road.  We took it on our way home last time and it is a wonderful road.  Much better than I-4.  Drawback is you have to pull off and pay a toll multiple times.


----------



## minnie mum

I'll take a look at that. Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Jfsag123 said:


> Jumping in! We drove to WDW from TX in 2013 and are doing it again next month.  We had the chance to fly this time and still decided to drive because we like the freedom it provides.  Many think we're crazy, but I feel like I fit in here.



"Crazy?" Nope. "Freedom?" Indeed!

When you drive, you don't have to take off your shoes and have them examined before you start your vehicle; you can open the window (difficult to do at 30,000 feet); you can get out and stretch your legs (see previous comment); you can use a highway rest stop (instead of a box-like airplane restroom); you control who sits next to you and behind you; you can eat your own food whenever you want (or you can stop at a roadside restaurant or fast food place); there's no turbulence; you can play your favorite tunes at any volume level; and you can see the USA!

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

Those of you who prefer to drive.....Why?  LOL!  DH has been so adamant this whole time about driving and not flying.  The other day he says if I can find a flight for under $750 then he will consider flying instead. (I've already found a flight for under $700 a few weeks ago, but nothing less than $1000 now) I've wanted to fly all along.  So now I don't know what to do.    I have been putting all thought into driving & now there's a chance I could fly!!  Maybe it's time for a Pros & Cons list of Flying VS Driving!  LOL!


----------



## Jfsag123

BC1836 said:


> "Crazy?" Nope. "Freedom?" Indeed!
> 
> When you drive, you don't have to take off your shoes and have them examined before you start your vehicle; you can open the window (difficult to do at 30,000 feet); you can get out and stretch your legs (see previous comment); you can use a highway rest stop (instead of a box-like airplane restroom); you control who sits next to you and behind you; you can eat your own food whenever you want (or you can stop at a roadside restaurant or fast food place); there's no turbulence; you can play your favorite tunes at any volume level; and you can see the USA!





deedeew80 said:


> Those of you who prefer to drive.....Why?



See the post above yours also quoted for a wonderful overview.


----------



## disneysteve

deedeew80 said:


> Those of you who prefer to drive.....Why?


I think many have already answered this. The post right above yours addresses this question.

Driving is so much more relaxing than flying. There's no schedule to adhere to. There's no security checkpoints. There's no limit on what we can pack. We leave when we're ready. We take anything and everything that we want to take. We have a comfortable van as opposed to being squeezed into a tiny airline seat for 2 hours or more. We pack snacks to enjoy along the way. We listen to whatever we want - usually the DIS Unplugged at least part of the time. We stop when we need a break. We eat where we want to eat. When we arrive at our rented condo or house, we pull up right outside the door and unload. No baggage claim. No buses. No rental car hassles. While in Florida, we can come and go as we please. No buses. We can shop for groceries, eat wherever we'd like, etc. We can leave the park and be back in our condo while others are still waiting for a bus (I once timed the drive from Animal Kingdom to our offsite resort at 4-1/2 minutes). Even when we have stayed onsite, we still drive everywhere so we need a car no matter what. So much better to have our own, especially when DD was little and we had to transport her stuff, stroller, car seat, etc. So much more convenient - and safer - than dealing with Disney transportation


----------



## Brewersprts

So I'm a little late to the party but I made yet another 2000+ trip. From 11/21-12/15

The trip was actually 3594 miles.

I would upload pictures but the new upload photo feature says my pictures are too big. I guess they don't automatically resize. Dang, when I heard about that feature on the podcast, I was very excited. Maybe they'll get it fixed soon or maybe I'm just doing it wrong.

Anyways, that was a lot of miles.


----------



## Brewersprts

Ok. Here we go. Odometer sitting in my driveway before leaving. 



And after pulling into the driveway after driving all night. 

 

We averaged 16.3 mpg for the whole trip. I'd say that's pretty good considering it's a big supercharged range rover with 5 people and the rear loaded to the absolute top. Plus I definitely am not a slow driver.


----------



## nono

deedeew80 said:


> Those of you who prefer to drive.....Why?   [snip] Maybe it's time for a Pros & Cons list of Flying VS Driving!  LOL!



This is a "Pros" only thread.  You can find the "Cons" on an "Autotrain" or "I love to fly" thread! 

For us, it's being able to be flexible.  We own a small business.  Our days don't run according to a regular schedule.  So, if things clean up early, and we can leave a half day or full day ahead of schedule, we do.  If a customer needs help and we can't leave until the following morning, we can help the customer and make a few more $$ for our trip, and make up the difference by making a straight run of it.

And living in the southern tip of NJ, it seems like all of us take off to FL when we can, and a lot of us drive. It's just a regular part of our lives.  I like flying to distant places, but I like the 16 hour road trip to FL more than I do flying to FL.   Maybe it just makes Florida seem "just down the road apiece."


----------



## Dirt65

[QUOTE="amcnj, Are you planning on an early departure this trip, or an overnight drive?[/QUOTE]

We are planning to leave at around 3:00 am and drive straight through. 
I was thinking its about 16 hours so we should get there sometime around 8 pm.(barring any traffic.) Theres 3 drivers so we should be able to do it. I have gone 12 before no problem, so the other 2 can just jump in while I catch a nap.


----------



## BC1836

Hmm. Let's see. We're invited to a wedding in Raleigh, NC in June. That's almost half way to WDW. Hmm.

All the best.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

I 


BC1836 said:


> Hmm. Let's see. We're invited to a wedding in Raleigh, NC in June. That's almost half way to WDW. Hmm.
> 
> All the best.


would definitely go for it. You're practically there lol!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Disney 2,300 Mile RT 2015 (a little late)
Hey all, I had anticipated writing while on the road but figured better late than never.
We left South West Michigan on Thursday January 29th and returned on Wednesday February 11th.

Our route is US-31 to Indianapolis. and then picking up I-65  to I-24 to I-75 to the FL turnpike.
So we left on Thursday at about 4:00 to get a head start.  We stopped in Carmel Indiana for the night.
On Friday we left at about 8:15 and stopped for the night in Macon, GA.  From there we drove to WDW.  Our original plan was to meet up with friends on Saturday but they ended up going out of town so we booked a room at AS Sports for the night.  The next day (Sunday) we checked into our Family Suite at ASMu.

My in-laws flew Allegiant Air from Concord NC.  So we drove to the Orlando/Sanford Airport to pick them.  The tolls are high but it was worth it to avoid I-4.

Here's what I love about driving.  We can choose when to leave (within vactation limits.) Our original plan was to hit the road on Monday 9th after going to Breakfast at Hollywood and Vine and enjoying a couple of rides.  The day started out sunny but then turned cold and rainy fast.  It appeared that we would face a lot of rain on the road that day, so... we bought ponchos (our 2nd set of the trip) and booked at Standard room at ASMu for the night.

We got up the next morning and were on the road at about 7:45.  It was clear sailing the whole day but for a stretch on I-75 where the was a tractor trailer accident that meant we traveled 2 miles in one hour (with an 11 yo that had to go the bathroom).    I can't remember what time we left but we hit Atlanta at about 3:45 and as we used the HOV lane it wasn't too bad.  The kids wanted to stop and we're like, nope, not until we get North of Atlanta . We drove 732 miles that day and stayed in Franklin KY for the night. On the way down we hit it at about 7:00pm on a Friday.  It was slow going but not too bad and so pretty at night.  We timed dinner before hand so we'd get there no earlier than 7.

We made it back home on Wednesday the 12th at about 4:30.

Unfortunately it was cold and snowy when we got home, fortunately we  didn't go through any bad weather.

There were also several stops to Chik-Fil-A as the closest one to our home is 50 miles away and my DP is a Chik Fil A mom so we figured we'd help her contribution to the cause by eating there. Yum!


Also, so many people just can't believe we drive and how awful it must be.  We have done it several times over the last many years.  We love it.  Some of our best memories and silly family moments come our time spent on the road together.  Wouldn't trade that for the world!

'til next time I will live vicariously through those that are traveling before our next trip.


----------



## ParrotBill

pwdebbie said:


> Look at 417.  It is a toll road.  We took it on our way home last time and it is a wonderful road.  Much better than I-4.  Drawback is you have to pull off and pay a toll multiple times.



We monitor Orlando traffic on every drive, not just rush hour.  If there's any yellow or red on Google Maps then we take 417.  You'll need around $6 for tolls if I remember right but it's clear sailing all the way.  It takes about 5 minutes longer than I-4 IF, and that's a big IF, you have a clear path on I-4.  Otherwise it's equal or faster to take 417.

I bought a SunPass since I also drive the non-attended expressways in Miami and Tampa sometimes, so even better with that.  Without one you must pull to the side through the toll booths about 4 times.


----------



## minnie mum

Thanks for the info on the 417. Looks like I'll need to stock up on my supply of quarters. The last time we drove we got stuck on I4 during rush hour and a rain storm. It took us over 2 hours to get through!

We're now having to change our driving plans. We were going to leave on Sat. morning, drive to Hagerstown, then to Orangeburg on Sun. and arrive in Orlando on Mon. But they're forecasting snow in upstate NY and everything from rain to snow and ice   all the way down the 77. So now we think well leave on Friday to get ahead of the weather and cut over to the 95 at Richmond to avoid winter conditions on that scary descent near Statesville.


----------



## ParrotBill

Good call on the weather.  Need a dose of Hades here in Upstate NY!


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> I
> 
> would definitely go for it. You're practically there lol!



Thanks to your encouragement, we will! 

All the best.


----------



## klmrph

Will be taking an all girls trip with my mom and my three daughters at the end of March.  Hoping to leave around 6pm and drive straight through.  This will be my third 2200 mile RT to Florida and we always drive straight through.  I have also done the same to Dallas/Houston.  We are coming from NW Indiana.


----------



## pwdebbie

minnie mum said:


> Thanks for the info on the 417. Looks like I'll need to stock up on my supply of quarters. The last time we drove we got stuck on I4 during rush hour and a rain storm. It took us over 2 hours to get through!
> 
> We're now having to change our driving plans. We were going to leave on Sat. morning, drive to Hagerstown, then to Orangeburg on Sun. and arrive in Orlando on Mon. But they're forecasting snow in upstate NY and everything from rain to snow and ice   all the way down the 77. So now we think well leave on Friday to get ahead of the weather and cut over to the 95 at Richmond to avoid winter conditions on that scary descent near Statesville.



We live just north of Hagerstown and Orangeburg is our goal for Day 1 (we can't leave until after church on Sunday, so we reach Orangeburg around 10:00 p.m.).  But I think at this time of year, you are wiser to cut over to 95 sooner.


----------



## amcnj

Dirt65 said:


> [QUOTE="amcnj, Are you planning on an early departure this trip, or an overnight drive?


 
We are planning to leave at around 3:00 am and drive straight through.
I was thinking its about 16 hours so we should get there sometime around 8 pm.(barring any traffic.) Theres 3 drivers so we should be able to do it. I have gone 12 before no problem, so the other 2 can just jump in while I catch a nap.[/QUOTE]

I am an hour and ten minutes to the DE Memorial Bridge.  When I leave around 2:30 AM I am in the Orlando area usually in the 6:30 -8:30 PM range.   That variation is due to stops, traffic, weather, etc.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks for all the valuable tips on here. We haven't driven in a few years as my wife isn't a big fan of the drive down but we decided to take an extra trip this year and are heading to Vero Beach in March to relax and catch some spring training games. My only condition on the trip was we drive! I have had to fly so often since last spring I have just had it with airlines. Our current plan is 5 nights at Vero and 2 at WDW. I love the freedom of having our van and being able to stay a couple of extra days if we choose to.

We will be departing from Staten Island late on Thursday March 19 or very early on the 20th. We will stop somewhere overnight but would like to get the heavy lifting done on the first day. We check into Vero on Saturday March 21. I would appreciate any tips from the NY/NJ area folks on spots to avoid rush hour traffic, construction etc. I have a heavy foot but we tend not to make great time as my wife is a smoker so we have to stop more than most would.


----------



## jm106

SO I am jumping back in to this thread after our October drive. I have to eat my words as we said Never going to do it again and here we are months later and we are driving it again. 

I definitely learned a lot here and thank everyone for this thread. I also learned some thing I plan to do differently this trip. Each trip for us seems to be so different then the last. This time, (very sad) NO WDW, No US and many stops/hotels to explore new destinations! Lots of planning left to do.


----------



## nono

DisneyNutzy said:


> We will be departing from Staten Island late on Thursday March 19 or very early on the 20th. We will stop somewhere overnight but would like to get the heavy lifting done on the first day. We check into Vero on Saturday March 21. I would appreciate any tips from the NY/NJ area folks on spots to avoid rush hour traffic, construction etc. I have a heavy foot but we tend not to make great time as my wife is a smoker so we have to stop more than most would.



Well you need to leave early enough to be through DC by about 6 a.m. to be safe, and on a bad day, that won't be perfect either. That's 3hrs. 30min. of driving.  So if you left at 2:30 am, would your wife sleep so you could just make it straight through without a smoke break?  Or perhaps just one quick one like the one in Delaware or upper Maryland?  Cause that's your only real problem, is getting past DC.

In your case, since you want to stop overnight, how 'bout Savannah as a destination?  Two adults, great location, restaurants, etc.  You'll be really enjoying vacation!  Google maps has it at 11 3/4 hrs. without rest stops to get there, so figure in those, and you'd be pulling in right around dinner time...

Food (pun intended) for thought!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

nono said:


> Well you need to leave early enough to be through DC by about 6 a.m. to be safe, and on a bad day, that won't be perfect either. That's 3hrs. 30min. of driving.  So if you left at 2:30 am, would your wife sleep so you could just make it straight through without a smoke break?  Or perhaps just one quick one like the one in Delaware or upper Maryland?  Cause that's your only real problem, is getting past DC.
> 
> In your case, since you want to stop overnight, how 'bout Savannah as a destination?  Two adults, great location, restaurants, etc.  You'll be really enjoying vacation!  Google maps has it at 11 3/4 hrs. without rest stops to get there, so figure in those, and you'd be pulling in right around dinner time...
> 
> Food (pun intended) for thought!



Thanks nono, That is exactly the kind of detail I was looking for. My wife will love the Savannah suggestion.


----------



## BC1836

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks nono, That is exactly the kind of detail I was looking for. My wife will love the Savannah suggestion.



If you go to Savannah, make a stop at Spanky's (on River Street) for the best chicken fingers in the USA! And stop at any of the candy stores specializing in fresh pralines, like River Street Sweets. Then get back on I-95 headin' south.

All the best.


----------



## Shir Kahn

So I'm just over a month from making my first solo 2070 mile trip from Winnipeg to Florida!  My wife and I are going on a 4 night Disney Cruise for the first time, leaving port on March 30th and getting back on April 3rd.  I'm going to drive down, starting on March 25th in the afternoon and will be meeting my wife at MCO on the 28th at 8pm, as she has to work until the 27th.  There were no flights that she could make on the 27th in the evening, without paying $1600, so we lose a day.  But this way, we get a full park day at WDW!  We were thinking of hitting MK at around 9 or 10pm on the 28th, but it's going to cost us $200 for a few hours of park time, so we'll see about that.  Unfortunately, once our ship docks on the 3rd, we have to drive straight home in order to get her to work for the 6th.  I don't have to be at work until the 7th, so I can rest a bit once we get home.  It's going to be really strange going solo the whole way down.  I've got plenty of time, so I won't have to put in the usual 16 hour days.  I'll be able to drive about 8 hours on Wednesday, then maybe 12 hours on both Thursday and Friday.  12 hours of straight driving for me is nothing, I'll have to force myself to stop.


----------



## hiddenl1fe

Driving from northern NJ this August.  2 adults, 1 kid (4yo) and 1 overnight stop each way.  

We plan on leaving around 10pm Friday, driving until the GA-FL border on Sat evening.  Staying overnight, waking up on Sunday and finishing the last couple of hours. On the return trip, we plan on evening out the driving hours a little more.  Any tips would be appreciative.


----------



## minnie mum

Egads.  This winter weather has made our trip down a planning headache. Usually we take the 81,77, 26 down from the US border before we catch the 95. A couple days ago we decided to leave a day early to avoid more bad weather and opted to cut over to the 95 at Staunton. Now because of updated forecasts we've decided to pick up the 70 at Hagerstown towards Washington. We'll take the bypass there to the 95. My questions: Even though we'll be going thru Richmond on a Saturday (noonish) would it be prudent to take the 295 bypass? Also, we'll be hitting the I4 late afternoon on Sunday. Yes, Daytona 500 day. Should we anticipate heavy traffic into and thru Orlando?


----------



## amcnj

hiddenl1fe said:


> Driving from northern NJ this August.  2 adults, 1 kid (4yo) and 1 overnight stop each way.
> 
> We plan on leaving around 10pm Friday, driving until the GA-FL border on Sat evening.  Staying overnight, waking up on Sunday and finishing the last couple of hours. On the return trip, we plan on evening out the driving hours a little more.  Any tips would be appreciative.


 
I am south of you, about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge.  When I have stopped in the past, I too tried to get as far as possible the first day.  I have found that coming home I would usually stop in southern VA (often Emporia or Jarratt) which was about 10 hours maybe on average that first day.

But I am a little confused.  If you are leaving Friday at 10 pm and then not stopping till Saturday evening, you might already be there by that time.  Driving straight thru takes me about 15 hours of drive time, roughly 17 hours with some stops, etc figured in.  So if I left 10 pm Friday and drove straight through, I would be in the Orlando area by around 3 pm on Saturday.


----------



## pwdebbie

minnie mum said:


> Egads.  This winter weather has made our trip down a planning headache. Usually we take the 81,77, 26 down from the US border before we catch the 95. A couple days ago we decided to leave a day early to avoid more bad weather and opted to cut over to the 95 at Staunton. Now because of updated forecasts we've decided to pick up the 70 at Hagerstown towards Washington. We'll take the bypass there to the 95. My questions: Even though we'll be going thru Richmond on a Saturday (noonish) would it be prudent to take the 295 bypass? Also, we'll be hitting the I4 late afternoon on Sunday. Yes, Daytona 500 day. Should we anticipate heavy traffic into and thru Orlando?



No advice, just want to say I don't envy you. Personally, I am not familiar with a bypass around DC from 70 to 95. If you mean 495, that's the beltway around the city and it is usually busy.  I hope someone pops in here with an answer for you.


----------



## hiddenl1fe

amcnj said:


> I am south of you, about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge.  When I have stopped in the past, I too tried to get as far as possible the first day.  I have found that coming home I would usually stop in southern VA (often Emporia or Jarratt) which was about 10 hours maybe on average that first day.
> 
> But I am a little confused.  If you are leaving Friday at 10 pm and then not stopping till Saturday evening, you might already be there by that time.  Driving straight thru takes me about 15 hours of drive time, roughly 17 hours with some stops, etc figured in.  So if I left 10 pm Friday and drove straight through, I would be in the Orlando area by around 3 pm on Saturday.



Google is telling me 14 hours to the hotel in GA.  I figure with a stop for breakfast, lunch, and breaks to get out and let the little one burn off some energy, we should get to the hotel around 4-5 pm.  Thats if we get an on-time start, which is always a problem for one of us (me).

Anyway, I could be completely off on my timing.  I'd rather get to a hotel early and not have to worry about getting rest (I'll probably be driving the whole time).


----------



## BC1836

Shir Kahn said:


> So I'm just over a month from making my first solo 2070 mile trip from Winnipeg to Florida!



Fellow drivers should note that Shir Kahn holds the record on this thread for the longest round trip drive to WDW. 
[See the all time records on page 1].

Local gas prices up another 2-cents to $2.07.

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

hiddenl1fe said:


> Google is telling me 14 hours to the hotel in GA.  I figure with a stop for breakfast, lunch, and breaks to get out and let the little one burn off some energy, we should get to the hotel around 4-5 pm.  Thats if we get an on-time start, which is always a problem for one of us (me).
> 
> Anyway, I could be completely off on my timing.  I'd rather get to a hotel early and not have to worry about getting rest (I'll probably be driving the whole time).


 
Oh OK.  If you are pre-booking a hotel, it might allow cancellation up to 6 pm of check-in day, just in case you find you are making better time than you thought.  But it sounds like you might be  fine with having some down time at the hotel that first day anyway.  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## disneysteve

amcnj said:


> you might be fine with having some down time at the hotel that first day anyway


Over the years, we've come to prefer stopping earlier and having some down time before we have to go to sleep. Gives us some time to unwind, stretch, check email, watch some tv. We found we didn't like pulling in at 11pm and basically needing to go right to sleep if we wanted to get an early start.


----------



## BC1836

What posted questions on the transportation thread bring smiles to 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers?

How about this latest one: "Legroom: How Airlines Compare."

[We have to fly to Texas next month and have to deal with that issue. And it's a costly one as we spend more for leg room.]

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Local gas at Wawa holding steady at $2.07.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Sunset: black ice! Be careful, no matter how far you drive tonight.

All the best.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

hiddenl1fe said:


> Driving from northern NJ this August.  2 adults, 1 kid (4yo) and 1 overnight stop each way.
> 
> We plan on leaving around 10pm Friday, driving until the GA-FL border on Sat evening.  Staying overnight, waking up on Sunday and finishing the last couple of hours. On the return trip, we plan on evening out the driving hours a little more.  Any tips would be appreciative.


 
I'm driving from south Jersey (about 40 minutes from Delaware Memorial Bridge) and have done it 3 times before. We've done it several different ways.

Next trip our plan is to leave on a Tuesday after I get off of work. My BF has off that day and will sleep. Most everything will be packed. We will leave around 6 pm and drive straight through. Hoping to get to Orlando around 10 am.

On the way back my plan is to wake up around 9, get dressed, pack and have breakfast at the resort. Leave around 11-12. Stop around 8 pm and spend the night somewhere. Then do the rest of the ride the next morning. Hoping to get home by 430-5 pm.

I don't think I'm up for a straight drive through after a very active Disney trip. We will have to break up the ride home.


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> We will leave around 6 pm and drive straight through. Hoping to get to Orlando around 10 am.


One very important tip that we learned the hard way years ago:
If you are going to drive all night and arrive at Disney in the morning, make sure you are able to check into your hotel when you arrive even if that means paying for an extra night (or booking a cheap offsite room for that day at Motel 6 or similar).

We got to Orlando at 8am one time having unintentionally driven straight through. We were exhausted and couldn't check in until 3pm. We were zombies that day and the next day. Had we been able to check right in and crash for a couple of hours, we would have been fine.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

disneysteve said:


> One very important tip that we learned the hard way years ago:
> If you are going to drive all night and arrive at Disney in the morning, make sure you are able to check into your hotel when you arrive even if that means paying for an extra night (or booking a cheap offsite room for that day at Motel 6 or similar).
> 
> We got to Orlando at 8am one time having unintentionally driven straight through. We were exhausted and couldn't check in until 3pm. We were zombies that day and the next day. Had we been able to check right in and crash for a couple of hours, we would have been fine.


 
I've been thinking about this too and you bring up a very good point.

When we've driven straight through like this I was with my XH. His uncle lives in Stanford and we would always go straight to his house and stay for 1-2 days visiting and then head to WDW. Same with the end of our trip. After leaving WDW we would go to his house, stay for 1-2 days and then come home. This time I don't have that option.

This trip I've thought "what if our room at Poly isn't ready?" I know we will be tired and I will WANT a shower. I don't want to pay for an extra night at the Poly. Too expensive.

If we got a cheap room offsite how would that work? Since checkout is usually 11 am anyway? What do you suggest?

Another option, which we've done before, is leave around 5-6 pm, stop around midnight, get a cheap room, sleep, get up the next morning and finish our ride. We did this before and arrived around 4:30 pm.

Now what to decide???


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> This trip I've thought "what if our room at Poly isn't ready?" I know we will be tired and I will WANT a shower. I don't want to pay for an extra night at the Poly. Too expensive.
> 
> If we got a cheap room offsite how would that work? Since checkout is usually 11 am anyway? What do you suggest?
> 
> Another option, which we've done before, is leave around 5-6 pm, stop around midnight, get a cheap room, sleep, get up the next morning and finish our ride. We did this before and arrived around 4:30 pm.


Well when we did it we were staying offsite anyway so I would have just made the reservation for one more day so checkout time wouldn't have been an issue.

In your case, I guess you'd need 2 extra nights. You could probably find something on 192 for about $40/night.

Personally, I prefer the stop on the road. I think it is safer and more comfortable to take that break. We usually leave around 3pm from the same area as you - 32 miles from the bridge) and stop for the night around 10pm. Back on the road about 8am and at Disney around 6pm.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

disneysteve said:


> Well when we did it we were staying offsite anyway so I would have just made the reservation for one more day so checkout time wouldn't have been an issue.
> 
> In your case, I guess you'd need 2 extra nights. You could probably find something on 192 for about $40/night.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the stop on the road. I think it is safer and more comfortable to take that break. We usually leave around 3pm from the same area as you - 32 miles from the bridge) and stop for the night around 10pm. Back on the road about 8am and at Disney around 6pm.


 
I think this is what we are going to do. Stop overnight and finish up Wednesday. My kids would prefer this since they like a comfortable sleeping arrangement.

To be honest driving through the night makes me very nervous. My BF is supposed to drive and I'm supposed to sleep but I'm so afraid the driver will fall asleep I don't sleep and I'm just miserable. Then when it's my turn to drive I'm exhausted since I haven't slept.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Even though I've done this drive 3 times I have a few questions. We've only stopped overnight once which was in Rocky Mt NC and that was on the way to WDW.

Where would be a good place to stop overnight on the way down? I actually just put in to have off the day before so we can leave early Tuesday instead of waiting for me to get off of work. I'm thinking of leaving around 4 am and trying to get within 2-3 hours of WDW and resuming our drive in the morning and getting to WDW by noon. Savannah GA? Or a bit further in? And should we bother booking a room ahead of time considering it's a Tuesday night at the end of August?

On the way home we plan on leaving WDW around 12 and sleeping in Rocky Mount NC. There have some good rates right now where I can get a room for $60. Usually we never book a room ahead of time but that will be Labor Day weekend and I want to ensure we have a hotel room at a decent rate.


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> should we bother booking a room ahead of time considering it's a Tuesday night at the end of August?


I wouldn't. We have been driving for 20+ years and have gone at various times of year - spring break, bike week, summer, September, November, etc. Only twice have we run into a problem finding a room. One time there as a major college football game in Georgia and the other time we never did find out why everything was so booked. The hotels we stopped at didn't know either. We did ultimately find a room both times. One time we just had to drive another 30-40 miles. The other time one hotel referred us to a place farther off 95 so it was off the tourist corridor.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Great! I probably won't get one for the ride back then. Thank you!


----------



## disneysteve

mi*vida*loca said:


> On the way home we plan on leaving WDW around 12 and sleeping in Rocky Mount NC. There have some good rates right now where I can get a room for $60. Usually we never book a room ahead of time but that will be Labor Day weekend and I want to ensure we have a hotel room at a decent rate.
> 
> Great! I probably won't get one for the ride back then. Thank you!


I think booking a hotel on the holiday weekend is a good idea. As long as you have a pretty good idea of where you'll be, I'd probably do that, but I don't think you need one going down on Tuesday night.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> One very important tip that we learned the hard way years ago:
> If you are going to drive all night and arrive at Disney in the morning, make sure you are able to check into your hotel when you arrive even if that means paying for an extra night (or booking a cheap offsite room for that day at Motel 6 or similar).



Yeah, we have had that happen only when we used the Auto Train. We call it our personal "Auto Train Curse."  ;-)  But, we are lucky that our kids love to sleep on the lounge chairs at the pool (as do we).  Yes, if you saw a family a few years back (last time we took the Auto Train) in winter clothes passed out at a quiet pool at SSR, that may have been us!


----------



## Laketravis

Just found this thread - we've always flown but in June we'll be driving from Austin (about 1100 miles each way). Plan on leaving around 9pm on Friday (6/5) and arriving around noon on Saturday (6/6).



.


----------



## sharadoc

minnie mum said:


> Thanks for the info on the 417. Looks like I'll need to stock up on my supply of quarters. The last time we drove we got stuck on I4 during rush hour and a rain storm. It took us over 2 hours to get through!
> 
> We're now having to change our driving plans. We were going to leave on Sat. morning, drive to Hagerstown, then to Orangeburg on Sun. and arrive in Orlando on Mon. But they're forecasting snow in upstate NY and everything from rain to snow and ice   all the way down the 77. So now we think well leave on Friday to get ahead of the weather and cut over to the 95 at Richmond to avoid winter conditions on that scary descent near Statesville.


 
We have a change jar in the kitchen and collect everything for the trip. We can pay the tolls with dimes and nickels LOL. I also get a couple rolls of quarters. The tolls run around $7.50 from beginning to end. Make sure you are in the cash lanes (usually on the right) when you hit a toll booth. There are almost always exact change lanes. But you can get change from a person at every booth.

I am a major proponent of 417. Always use it and we drive once or twice a year.

Just a tip - take Exit 3 off 417 and head to the Magic Kingdom, that will take you through the main big entrance gate. Then that road will take you anywhere within WDW.


----------



## BC1836

Laketravis said:


> Just found this thread - we've always flown but in June we'll be driving from Austin (about 1100 miles each way). Plan on leaving around 9pm on Friday (6/5) and arriving around noon on Saturday (6/6).



Do you reside in Lake Travis? A beautiful place. [I had the pleasure of staying at one of fine hotels in Lake Travis (it was located on a cliff side overlooking the lake) several years ago while working on a History Channel program]

Note: local gas jumped from $2.07 to $2.15 overnight.

All the best.


----------



## Laketravis

BC1836 said:


> Do you reside in Lake Travis? A beautiful place. [I had the pleasure of staying at one of fine hotels in Lake Travis (it was located on a cliff side overlooking the lake) several years ago while working on a History Channel program]
> 
> Note: local gas jumped from $2.07 to $2.15 overnight.
> 
> All the best.



Thanks!

I did have a home on Lake Travis but sold it about a year ago. Was lucky to do so because our boat dock had been sitting on the ground for over a year; the lake itself has dried up pretty bad and just last week they declared it to be the worst drought of record.


----------



## BC1836

Laketravis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did have a home on Lake Travis but sold it about a year ago. Was lucky to do so because our boat dock had been sitting on the ground for over a year; the lake itself has dried up pretty bad and just last week they declared it to be the worst drought of record.



Sad. We have read reports about the falling water line but did not know the severity of it. 

[We did two Jersey-Shore-to San-Antonio drives a decade ago. We pushed it with one overnight stay the first time, an exhausting drive. The next time we divided our time a bit more sensibly and had two ovenight stays before reaching the Alamo city.]

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Possible toll implementation on I-95 in CT in the not-too-distant future.

All the best.


----------



## SnackCredit

BC1836 said:


> Possible toll implementation on I-95 in CT in the not-too-distant future.



What are the details about that?

Just take the Merritt/ Wilbur Cross if that happens.


----------



## AndiMarie

Hey guys! New to Disboards, leaving Saturday and driving down from Michigan.  Planning to spend the night in northern Georgia on the way down and back.  We stayed in Dalton, GA at the Holiday Inn last year and it was pretty nice, hopefully we can make it that far before getting tired for the night.  I will be doing the driving (yikes!) my mom (grandma) and 9, 8, and 7 year old for a three generation road trip to Disney!  My mom used to drive us down when I was a kid so I'm trying to get pumped about being the driver this time around (my husband drove last year but he is not going this time).  Honestly a little nervous about traffic but also excited about the drive since I love road trips!


----------



## C&G'sMama

AndiMarie said:


> Hey guys! New to Disboards, leaving Saturday and driving down from Michigan.  Planning to spend the night in northern Georgia on the way down and back.  We stayed in Dalton, GA at the Holiday Inn last year and it was pretty nice, hopefully we can make it that far before getting tired for the night.  I will be doing the driving (yikes!) my mom (grandma) and 9, 8, and 7 year old for a three generation road trip to Disney!  My mom used to drive us down when I was a kid so I'm trying to get pumped about being the driver this time around (my husband drove last year but he is not going this time).  Honestly a little nervous about traffic but also excited about the drive since I love road trips!


We drove from SW Michigan at the beginning of this month 2 adults 2 kids (14 and 11).  We left on a  Thursday at about  4 in the afternoon and stayed in Indianapolis on Thursday and in Macon GA Friday night.  Our official trip started on that Sunday so we booked a room only at AS Sports on that Saturday.  Have a great trip and drive safe!


----------



## BC1836

Ugh. We have to fly to Texas next week. Already concerned about the potential of weather-related delays, making our connecting flight, baggage issues, etc.  

However, next week is March...and the month after that includes our next WDW *drive: *drive #36!

All the best.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Any suggestions for driving from Southern NJ to FL in an RV (with propane tanks)? H wants to take 95 as much as possible (he said there's a spot we have to get off because of the tanks), I'd rather swing out into PA and avoid 95 until we are well past DC.

We're planning to leave around 3am, so we would hit DC around 5:15 -- is that too late?


----------



## amcnj

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Any suggestions for driving from Southern NJ to FL in an RV (with propane tanks)? H wants to take 95 as much as possible (he said there's a spot we have to get off because of the tanks), I'd rather swing out into PA and avoid 95 until we are well past DC.
> 
> We're planning to leave around 3am, so we would hit DC around 5:15 -- is that too late?


 

Can't help with the propane though maybe the Baltimore Tunnel is an issue?  I leave early morning too and am passing through the DC area about 5:30 AM and just sail through.  So you should be fine at 5:15 AM.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Any suggestions for driving from Southern NJ to FL in an RV (with propane tanks)? H wants to take 95 as much as possible (he said there's a spot we have to get off because of the tanks), I'd rather swing out into PA and avoid 95 until we are well past DC.
> 
> We're planning to leave around 3am, so we would hit DC around 5:15 -- is that too late?


 Hmm. I would be interested in this also. We are not taking the RV on our March trip but will be in the future. I didn't realize there were any restrictions on 95.


----------



## BC1836

Had a mobile e-mail message sent from a neighbor yesterday who was returning from FL: "non-moving traffic on I-95, 131 miles south of Florence." And that's the last word we got. Yikes.

Note: locally, gas jumped 8-cents on one day yesterday.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

March has come like a lion (roads in the northeast are treacherous; Jersey Shore is all icy rain); however, next month: a WDW drive!

All the best.


----------



## BVC4us

Love this thread. Thanks to everyone who has posted here. We have always driven I95 from Massachusetts to Disney. After reading all these posts I think we may try 84-81-77-26-95. I really want to avoid the Fort McHenry tunnel....I don't like tunnels! For anyone who has done this other route, can you tell me if there are any tunnels? thank you in advance.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BVC4us said:


> Love this thread. Thanks to everyone who has posted here. We have always driven I95 from Massachusetts to Disney. After reading all these posts I think we may try 84-81-77-26-95. I really want to avoid the Fort McHenry tunnel....I don't like tunnels! For anyone who has done this other route, can you tell me if there are any tunnels? thank you in advance.


We did this route only once a few years ago. We are also from MA. I don't remember any tunnels, but it does take considerably longer from MA.
We decided we like 95 better.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Had a mobile e-mail message sent from a neighbor yesterday who was returning from FL: "non-moving traffic on I-95, 131 miles south of Florence." And that's the last word we got. Yikes.
> 
> Note: locally, gas jumped 8-cents on one day yesterday.
> 
> All the best.


 
The last few increases seem to be occurring simultaneously at multiple stations in a sort of wide area too.  Just the Wawa stations in my immediate area used to have differences in pricing, but now all have been jumping by the exact same amount and have the same price. And ones up to 40 miles away that I pass are also following the same pricing plan.  They are up 48 cents (to 2.23) since their low of 1.75.


----------



## omgninjas

We leave Thursday morning! Starting around 5am from about an hour north of Toronto, ON. Planning on spending Thursday night in Knoxville, Friday night in Palm Coast and hanging out at the beach Saturday morning (weather/time permitting) before we trek over to POR. Lots of extra time built into the drive in case we get delayed or feel the need to explore and I am EXCITED. I think I might be looking forward to the drive down more than I'm looking forward to the actual Disney part of the vacation... Although cramming 3 adults and 2 children into a Nissan Versa for a 20+ hour drive might prove a little challenging.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Thanks for all of the tips! We are planning to drive down in early August from NH. I'm ok with our plan down, but I can't decide when to leave to come home. We would be leaving on a Tuesday, probably taking 95 the majority of the way. We don't have to be home at a specific time and we do plan on stopping overnight. If we leave sometime between 11:00-1:00, would we hit any major cities around rush hour? We've never done this before so I don't know if we will be motivated to get up early and drive home or if we will want to hang out for a bit. I figure it would be best to have a couple of different plans. I know NY and DC are areas to be avoided at rush hour but I'm not sure how bad the rest of the cities would be. Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Indeed...avoid greater NYC and greater DC during rush hours if driving I-95. The only other one to concern yourself with is Richmond at rush hour. Of course, Jacksonville (with its construction) and Orlando present daily problems, but at least you've made it to FL by then. [You said 11:00-1:00. Was that a.m. or p.m.?]

All the best.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Thanks! This would be the way home, from Florida to NH. I'm not sure if we will feel like getting up early or hanging out for a bit. So, it would be early morning or probably after lunch, noon-1:00pm. I just wanted to have a couple different plans but I wasn't sure which cities, besides NY and DC were to absolutely be avoided at rush hour.


----------



## BC1836

If you cross the SC border as your head north, during certain times of the year the rest stop's first parking lot is packed because most folks don't know about the lot that runs perpendicular to the first lot...and most of the time it's empty. 

The only problem is that you have to wait for the many cars to jockey for a position in the first lot because they don't even know the second lot. 

All the best.


----------



## nono

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Thanks! This would be the way home, from Florida to NH. I'm not sure if we will feel like getting up early or hanging out for a bit. So, it would be early morning or probably after lunch, noon-1:00pm. I just wanted to have a couple different plans but I wasn't sure which cities, besides NY and DC were to absolutely be avoided at rush hour.



Both Jacksonville and Richmond can get busy, but both have good alternates around the main artery, so if you are going to hit either near rush, just plan to do the couple extra mile jog-around.

As a rough guide, Emporia, VA is about 12 hours from WDW (with a couple bathroom breaks and a gas stop).  Good luck with your plan!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Thanks! This is what I needed!


----------



## disneysteve

Don't forget you can also bypass DC and that whole traffic mess by taking the Harbor Tunnel, 97, 50/301 route.


----------



## BC1836

Why do we drive? We had a 12-hour air travel experience yesterday: home to San Antonio via Houston. Although the flight from Houston to San Antonio was only 46 minutes, we remained on the plane at the gate for nearly an hour awaiting the pilot! Ugh!

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Why do we drive? We had a 12-hour air travel experience yesterday


This is the garbage that people seem to forget about when they say, "Oh it only takes 2 hours to fly". I challenge anyone in this area (Philadelphia region) to get from their house to their hotel in Orlando in 2 hours. Ain't gonna happen. You're looking at a minimum of 6 hours and that if everything goes exactly as planned, which almost never happens. If your flight is delayed, if it takes a while for your bags to come out, if you're in line for a rental car, if there is traffic from the airport, the total trip door to door can easily be 8 or 9 hours or even more as you had yesterday. Compare that to the 17 it takes us to drive and the difference isn't so big anymore.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> This is the garbage that people seem to forget about when they say, "Oh it only takes 2 hours to fly". I challenge anyone in this area (Philadelphia region) to get from their house to their hotel in Orlando in 2 hours. Ain't gonna happen. You're looking at a minimum of 6 hours and that if everything goes exactly as planned, which almost never happens. If your flight is delayed, if it takes a while for your bags to come out, if you're in line for a rental car, if there is traffic from the airport, the total trip door to door can easily be 8 or 9 hours or even more as you had yesterday. Compare that to the 17 it takes us to drive and the difference isn't so big anymore.



Indeed. And many more reasons, too, like singing along to your favorite tunes, stopping at some place that looks interesting, opening your moon roof, making a phone call (hands free calls or passsenger calls only), no weighing your luggage, etc.

All the best.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Indeed. And many more reasons, too, like singing along to your favorite tunes, stopping at some place that looks interesting, opening your moon roof, making a phone call (hands free calls or passsenger calls only), no weighing your luggage, etc.
> 
> All the best.



And the flexibility to start the journey whenever is best for you.  We _don't_ work for a big organization with a set schedule.  Being able to leave late if a customer needed some help (and make a few extra $$) or being able to leave early if we're rested and all business is tied up...it suits our life. 

I don't mind if people want to fly.  I don't mind if they take the AutoTrain.  I wish some folks wouldn't mind that we like to drive.


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> I wish some folks wouldn't mind that we like to drive.


Amen to that. The reactions we get when we tell people we drive make it sound like we belong in a padded cell somewhere. However, when we're actually on the road, we see hundreds of cars with license plates from NJ, PA, DE, NY, CT, MD, VT, NH and every other state so clearly we aren't the only ones doing it.


----------



## C&G'sMama

We're all crazy (lol).  We LOVE to drive.  A lot of people just don't get that. My kids have been riding in the car since they were babies, they are 11 and 14 now. We drove 400 miles to Boston to visit family when my son was 4 weeks old.  They have each been in the car to Florida (1,250 miles from Western NY where we used to live, 1,150 miles from SW Michigan where we live now) since they were each 18 mos old.  It's part of the vacation for us, not just a chore to get there.  Like others have said, we love the flexibility. We have more than once stayed "just a little longer" or left a little earlier because we could.  If there's a storm coming down the coast rather than sitting in an airport with canceled flights we book an extra night at Disney and go to the parks and leave the next day.  We always allow 2 nights to get down and 2 nights to get back so that we can do that, because we don't need those 2 nights to travel but it gives us a buffer.

Happy travels all!!


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> Why do we drive? We had a 12-hour air travel experience yesterday: home to San Antonio via Houston. Although the flight from Houston to San Antonio was only 46 minutes, *we remained on the plane at the gate for nearly an hour awaiting the pilot!* Ugh!
> 
> All the best!


The bold part is honestly one of my biggest travel nightmares. Call me crazy, but I'd rather sit in bumper-to-bumper traffic for an hour than have to sit in an uncomfortable plane, breathing recycled air, surrounded by complete strangers for an hour. It is the sort of thing that would keep me up at night leading up to a flight.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> Why do we drive? We had a 12-hour air travel experience yesterday: home to San Antonio via Houston. Although the flight from Houston to San Antonio was only 46 minutes, we remained on the plane at the gate for nearly an hour awaiting the pilot! Ugh!
> 
> All the best!


 
Oh no! What's going on at the Alamo?  Just checked - commemoration of the battle. See, we should be aware of this!! Plus the Crockett Fiddler's Festival tomorrow.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Oh no! What's going on at the Alamo?  Just checked - commemoration of the battle. See, we should be aware of this!! Plus the Crockett Fiddler's Festival tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.



Howdy, Sharon! Speechifying and a multiple book signing at the Alamo! 

Hopefully, we will cross your path again on Main Street USA.

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

43 days till we hit the road for trip # 5, second time for me as the driver. Just a wee bit apprehensive.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Well, our oldest just got into DCP Fall Advantage starting May 17th so we'll be getting APs again and we'll make 4-5 trips with them over the next year and a half!  All road trips!


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> 43 days till we hit the road for trip # 5, second time for me as the driver. Just a wee bit apprehensive.



Hmm. It appears that we may be crossing paths on Main Street USA at about the same time.

All the best.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> Howdy, Sharon! Speechifying and a multiple book signing at the Alamo!
> 
> Hopefully, we will cross your path again on Main Street USA.
> 
> All the best!


 
Howdy back! Would love to meet up with you and your lovely bride again! We seem to be stuck on Thanksgiving time for the foreseeable future. We would arrange our schedule as needed if we are in the World at the same time, for sure!


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Howdy back! Would love to meet up with you and your lovely bride again! We seem to be stuck on Thanksgiving time for the foreseeable future. We would arrange our schedule as needed if we are in the World at the same time, for sure!



Indeed! It is always a pleasure to meet folks from this thread who are are splendid folks in person. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## byejou

OK, driving our Class C RV down, leaving on Thursday 4/2 around 5pm.  I know we cannot drive through tunnels so I am looking into driving west to 81 to avoid DC and tunnels.  Anyone from NJ, Philly area ever done this and what is the best route.  Thanks


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Leaving tomorrow at midnight from South Jersey for my 5th drive down to Disney. Can't wait! This will be the third time driving straight thru except for gas and food breaks. Can't wait to either chill at the resort, go to Disney Springs or see Wishes on Friday night.


----------



## amcnj

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Leaving tomorrow at midnight from South Jersey for my 5th drive down to Disney. Can't wait! This will be the third time driving straight thru except for gas and food breaks. Can't wait to either chill at the resort, go to Disney Springs or see Wishes on Friday night.


 
Have a safe trip and lots of fun!  What time do you expect to arrive there on Friday?


----------



## chepic

Everyone leaving this weekend, drive safe and say hello to Mickey.  We will be there very soon!!!!!!!


----------



## BC1836

byejou said:


> OK, driving our Class C RV down, leaving on Thursday 4/2 around 5pm.  I know we cannot drive through tunnels so I am looking into driving west to 81 to avoid DC and tunnels.  Anyone from NJ, Philly area ever done this and what is the best route.  Thanks



Can anyone provide information for these folks?

All the best!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

amcnj said:


> Have a safe trip and lots of fun!  What time do you expect to arrive there on Friday?


Thanks. I am hoping to arrive at my resort between 3pm and 4pm (that is around the time I arrived in August leaving @ midnight). In the past I have left at 7PM getting to Disney by 11:00am but was very tired. I have also left @ 2AM, 3AM and this will be the second time in a row leaving @ midnight. It worked out really well last time and I still had energy to hang out so I am hoping for a repeat performance.


----------



## amcnj

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Thanks. I am hoping to arrive at my resort between 3pm and 4pm (that is around the time I arrived in August leaving @ midnight). In the past I have left at 7PM getting to Disney by 11:00am but was very tired. I have also left @ 2AM, 3AM and this will be the second time in a row leaving @ midnight. It worked out really well last time and I still had energy to hang out so I am hoping for a repeat performance.


 

I am usually  a 2:30 AM departer so get there around 6:30 PM. The main thing is to find what times work best for you.  Smooth sailing!


----------



## sharadoc

byejou said:


> OK, driving our Class C RV down, leaving on Thursday 4/2 around 5pm.  I know we cannot drive through tunnels so I am looking into driving west to 81 to avoid DC and tunnels.  Anyone from NJ, Philly area ever done this and what is the best route.  Thanks


 


BC1836 said:


> Can anyone provide information for these folks?
> 
> All the best!


 
Have you asked over at the Camping at Disney board? Lots of RV owners who can give you a ton of information.


----------



## BC1836

After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?


We drive almost everywhere in our car. The exceptions are the monorail and occasionally a boat. We never use Disney buses for anything, anytime, anywhere. I would rather stay home than have to depend on Disney buses to get around.


----------



## minnie mum

BC1836 said:


> After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?
> 
> All the best.



Unless it is necessary for us to go somewhere off site, our car stays parked at the resort until we leave. Disney transport is all we need. Although we will occasionally use a taxi back to our resort if we are dining late at another resort. But since late dining inevitably includes adult beverages, not driving is the only option anyway.


----------



## pwdebbie

Once we pull into our resort, the van doesn't move until we head home.  Disney buses are part of the experience for us.  Hubby is very social and loves talking to everyone, especially the kids.  And I love the little flip flop in my heart when the park music kicks in, you don't get that in a car.

BC, I just saw your reply to me about crossing Main Street USA about the same time.  I'd wave if I knew what you looked like!


----------



## chepic

BC1836 said:


> After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?
> 
> All the best.


We use the buses to get to the parks but use the car to get to DTD because I dislike using the buses for that.  We will also use the car to get to other resorts if we are eating there, or pool hopping to there.


----------



## patclairesmom

Once we get there our car generally stays put unless we're going to another resort where bus transportation wouldn't be the best means of transportation.


----------



## BC1836

[QUOTE="pwdebbie, post: 53246073, member: 153364"}

BC, I just saw your reply to me about crossing Main Street USA about the same time.  I'd wave if I knew what you looked like![/QUOTE]

We'll provide the necessary ID info to you prior to our April drive.

All the best.


----------



## nono

We drive a lot even to MK.  I am one of those old-heads who remember before the busses stopped so close to the MK.  I liked Walt's idea of "coming to" the MK, which he couldn't control in Anaheim.  So when we drive to the MK, we still get that approach.  Plus, many of the tramcar drivers can give the Jungle Cruise captains a run for their money with their patter...I enjoy that! Then a monorail ride or boat ride...and ahhhhh....I'm "in the mood" before I even hit Main Street.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> We drive a lot even to MK.  I am one of those old-heads who remember before the busses stopped so close to the MK.  I liked Walt's idea of "coming to" the MK, which he couldn't control in Anaheim.  So when we drive to the MK, we still get that approach.  Plus, many of the tramcar drivers can give the Jungle Cruise captains a run for their money with their patter...I enjoy that! Then a monorail ride or boat ride...and ahhhhh....I'm "in the mood" before I even hit Main Street.



For us, the ultimate part of the drive is getting on World Drive. Every highway sign, every sight of a distant resort and every passing mile generates the "magic." The MK entrance, of course, is particularly special.

All the best!


----------



## karalecia26

We will be drivng around 1500 miles one way from Iowa in 2016 (thinking week after Thanksgiving) with our 3 kids.  We are drivers and have drove to Boston and will be going to the OBX this summer.  This will be our first time driving in the winter time, so a little nervous about this, but don't want to take  the chance of weather delaying flights and still can't spend almost $2000 on flights for 5.  Good thing our kids are good riders!


----------



## deannaf87

Who has driven from DC area?  We drove from TX in 2013.  It was about 16 hours and we did it in 2 days.

We are contemplating trying to drive from DC to WDW in one day.  Can it be done? My kids are road trip warriors, it's usually the adults that get tired first.


----------



## amcnj

deannaf87 said:


> Who has driven from DC area?  We drove from TX in 2013.  It was about 16 hours and we did it in 2 days.
> 
> We are contemplating trying to drive from DC to WDW in one day.  Can it be done? My kids are road trip warriors, it's usually the adults that get tired first.


 
I am in NJ, and leave early morning.  I am passing DC around 5:30 AM and am in the WDW area around 6:30 PM - 7:30PM, depending on traffic/weather/stops/etc, if that is any help to you.


----------



## deannaf87

amcnj said:


> I am in NJ, and leave early morning.  I am passing DC around 5:30 AM and am in the WDW area around 6:30 PM - 7:30PM, depending on traffic/weather/stops/etc, if that is any help to you.



Quite helpful.  I figure if we leave by 4:30 (our usual long road trip departure time), we should be able to swing it in one day with both of us driving.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?
> 
> All the best.


 
We drive everywhere, even MK. Exception is using the boat to MK when we stay at Fort Wilderness, and occasional bus when we stay at OKW because we think the bus service there is great. And we will take the boat to DTD, but drive up to the front Hospitality House to hop on the boat. But only on off hours, we never take Disney transportation during major open and closing hours.


----------



## theyoungs07

I'm preparing for our 4th drive from IL (around 1200 miles one way) this spring.  Now I'm spreadsheeting hours between places to time my way through Atlanta.  Our current plan is to leave early in the AM, which has been our plan in the past and it didn't happen.  We'll be travelling down with 8 kids in back, but they do travel well.  We do bleed time though, but I suppose that's better than going crazy.  

I'm about 11:20 from the north edge of Atlanta and I'm hoping to get through on the first day.  Last time we didn't get out until noon because we and our travelling companions had water in our basements due to a freak storm, and we made it to Chattanooga...so I think we can get through ATL pretty easily if we don't have any start-off delays.  Our last trip down was about 70% in torrential (to us) rains, which really wasn't pleasant.  We were blessed that we did have a reprieve when going through TN, Monteagle...etc.  

We'll stop overnight, too much precious cargo to risk overnight with sleepy drivers and myself/my wife getting tired.  

I'd love to pull into WDW at a reasonable hour for once .


----------



## C&G'sMama

BC1836 said:


> After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?
> 
> All the best.



We use our car for 90% of our driving to the parks.  Though my son and I especially on this last trip will sometimes take the bus back to the resort when the other 2 get tired and are ready to leave.  We have never had much luck with the buses (it's us) and my other half hates being in the passenger seat of any vehicle.


----------



## amcnj

deannaf87 said:


> Quite helpful.  I figure if we leave by 4:30 (our usual long road trip departure time), we should be able to swing it in one day with both of us driving.


 
I just checked and the latest times I ever arrived in the WDW area were 8:30 PM and 8:45 PM.  Both those trips involved about 3.5-4 hours of stops and traffic issues.  Most trips were in that 6:30-7:30 PM range previously mentioned, with the earlier time occurring when stops were 2 hours or less in total.


----------



## LadyBeBop

theyoungs07 said:


> I'm preparing for our 4th drive from IL (around 1200 miles one way) this spring.  Now I'm spreadsheeting hours between places to time my way through Atlanta.  Our current plan is to leave early in the AM, which has been our plan in the past and it didn't happen.  We'll be travelling down with 8 kids in back, but they do travel well.  We do bleed time though, but I suppose that's better than going crazy.
> 
> I'm about 11:20 from the north edge of Atlanta and I'm hoping to get through on the first day.  Last time we didn't get out until noon because we and our travelling companions had water in our basements due to a freak storm, and we made it to Chattanooga...so I think we can get through ATL pretty easily if we don't have any start-off delays.  Our last trip down was about 70% in torrential (to us) rains, which really wasn't pleasant.  We were blessed that we did have a reprieve when going through TN, Monteagle...etc.
> 
> We'll stop overnight, too much precious cargo to risk overnight with sleepy drivers and myself/my wife getting tired.
> 
> I'd love to pull into WDW at a reasonable hour for once .


 
1) I'm assuming your drive time from Chicago to Atlanta is with minimal stops (short rest periods, but not for meals).  It takes us just under eight hours to get from Cincinnati to Atlanta, and you're about four hours north of us.
2) How early do you want to get on the road?  If we're talking 6 AM, you know you'll hit Atlanta in rush hour.  Even leaving at 4 AM means, if you hit any traffic along the way, you'll probably hit Atlanta in early rush hour.  Of course, I'm assuming you're not travelling during the weekend.


----------



## BC1836

Due to the fact that members of the "2000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only" thread take different routes from home to WDW, it is practically impossible (except if you have driven _every_ major highway to WDW from _every_ major urban area) to determine which greater metro area has the worst rush hour traffic; however, our nominees are: greater NYC and northern VA (greater DC).

Any other nominees? [The mere mention of the geographic location at rush hour should generate an uncomfortable feeling.] 
These nominations should help alert first timer marathon drivers to prepare and _beware. _

All the best!


----------



## minnie mum

BC why not make a poll? Select a few of the usual suspects and we can rate them from  to


----------



## LadyBeBop

BC1836 said:


> Any other nominees? [The mere mention of the geographic location at rush hour should generate an uncomfortable feeling.]
> These nominations should help alert first timer marathon drivers to prepare and _beware. _


 

One word, for us living in the Midwest. Atlanta.

Other Midwestern nominees:

Chicago: Just as bad as Atlanta, however that only affect those living in Chicago and Wisconsin.

Nashville: Personally, I hate driving through Nashville (love the city though). There's too many sudden exits.  However, it's not too bad during rush hour.

Cincinnati:  Those living in Michigan are told to avoid Cincinnati during rush hour.  Personally, I don't know about that.  I live just south of Cincinnati, and I have no problem getting to work (helps that I'm two miles away). DH goes into Cincinnati every day.  Of course, he knows all the short cuts.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Driving through the night from Houston area I-10 - can anyone give us some ideas on safe places to stop for gas through the night?  We are driving an SUV so will have to make multiple stops.  And for those concerned - husband and I are an great overnight drivers.  Used to drive in the middle of the night for a job.  No worries there.  Thanks!  (Will start a new thread if I don't get replies.  Wasn't real sure how to do this.)


----------



## theyoungs07

LadyBeBop said:


> 1) I'm assuming your drive time from Chicago to Atlanta is with minimal stops (short rest periods, but not for meals).  It takes us just under eight hours to get from Cincinnati to Atlanta, and you're about four hours north of us.
> 2) How early do you want to get on the road?  If we're talking 6 AM, you know you'll hit Atlanta in rush hour.  Even leaving at 4 AM means, if you hit any traffic along the way, you'll probably hit Atlanta in early rush hour.  Of course, I'm assuming you're not travelling during the weekend.



Yeah, the times posted are drive times according to Google.  I'm expecting to hit Atlanta much later than that...we bleed time and will have a nursing baby that will necessitate at least one 15-30 min stop every 3 hours.  If, by the grace of God we make it anywhere near rush hour in Atlanta, we'll stop on the north side for a longer sit-down meal or something.  I'd rather be doing something for a couple hours than sit in traffic with a kid that REALLY REALLY HAS TO GO.  Been there, done that, will hopefully never do it again.


----------



## theyoungs07

LadyBeBop said:


> One word, for us living in the Midwest. Atlanta.
> 
> Other Midwestern nominees:
> 
> Chicago: Just as bad as Atlanta, however that only affect those living in Chicago and Wisconsin.
> 
> Nashville: Personally, I hate driving through Nashville (love the city though). There's too many sudden exits.  However, it's not too bad during rush hour.
> 
> Cincinnati:  Those living in Michigan are told to avoid Cincinnati during rush hour.  Personally, I don't know about that.  I live just south of Cincinnati, and I have no problem getting to work (helps that I'm two miles away). DH goes into Cincinnati every day.  Of course, he knows all the short cuts.



My dad just drove through the area and used the highway bypass around Nashville and said it was nice other than a few stop lights.  Highway 155.  But he's usually not in a hurry, so his ideas are different than mine.  I'm debating on using it, google shows it'd add 15 minutes...but since it helps with exits/traffic/trying to get over a few lanes in a quarter mile, it might be worth it.


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> After driving 1,000+ miles to WDW, to what extent do you continue to rely on your own transportation between your resort and the parks? Are some drives "necessary" or does WDW transportation serve you well?
> 
> All the best.


We are almost 100% exclusively "own vehicle" on Disney property. We stay at Contemporary/BLT, so of course we walk to MK from there. The only things that keep us from being completely 100% exclusively "own vehicle" are the boat ride over to Fort Wilderness for Hoop Dee Doo Revue (we drove last time due to bad weather, and got lost trying to exit); and we'll drive to Epcot in the morning, get a killer parking spot, take the monorail back to our resort after lunch, and then monorail back to Epcot after a nap/swimming break so we can maintain our killer parking spot.



LadyBeBop said:


> One word, for us living in the Midwest. Atlanta.
> 
> Other Midwestern nominees:
> 
> Chicago: Just as bad as Atlanta, however that only affect those living in Chicago and Wisconsin.
> 
> Nashville: Personally, I hate driving through Nashville (love the city though). There's too many sudden exits.  However, it's not too bad during rush hour.


Yes, yes, and yes! Being from Wisconsin, I agree with all three. I have driven through Nashville three times, and all three times I have muttered some foul language under my breath because I've had to backtrack after missing my exit. We spent three days in Nashville on the tail end of our last Disney drive and I too loved the city. It's just a frustrating town to drive around in. (Of course, I'm a small town boy, so any place with a traffic light is "big city" to me...)


----------



## SInnes

Well.. I love the forums.. Wondering if someone who lives in Winnipeg, MB Canada and has driven to DW can walk me thru their route they took, hotels they stayed at etc.. Doing this trip this Aug 2015 with a 7 year and 4 year old.... First long trip for the family, and tips would be great..

Thanks


----------



## Shir Kahn

SInnes said:


> Well.. I love the forums.. Wondering if someone who lives in Winnipeg, MB Canada and has driven to DW can walk me thru their route they took, hotels they stayed at etc.. Doing this trip this Aug 2015 with a 7 year and 4 year old.... First long trip for the family, and tips would be great..
> 
> Thanks



We're from Winnipeg and I'm 6 days away from my next drive down.  We've done the drive half a dozen times or so to Florida and another few to California.  We go through Fargo, then Minneapolis into Wisconsin.  We head down 94 which turns into 90 somewhere close to Illinois.  Then it's down 39 to Bloomington, where it turns into 57.  Then it's 24 down through Nashville and Chatanooga.  Then the nightmare of traveling through Atlanta happens.  I hate going through Atlanta, so much.  After Atlanta, which I hate going through if you missed that part, it's 75 all the way down!  

We like to stop at least once at one of the many Cracker Barrels on the way, so good!  As for hotels, well, I pretty much cheap out on my way, because really, to me, it's just a place for a quick snooze before we're on the road again, so I look for places like Super 8 or Motel 6.  Once I check for bedbugs and then fall asleep, it doesn't matter whether I'm there or at a 5 star.  

This is my first solo trip down, my wife will be flying in a few days later, as she can't get off work when I do.  We love our road-trips, so at least she doesn't have to miss the trip back.  It's so nice having our own car while we're there too!  If you do end up driving down this August, make sure to let us know once you have!  My wife and I currently have the record for longest drive, but we don't mind sharing.


----------



## SInnes

Shir Kahn said:


> We're from Winnipeg and I'm 6 days away from my next drive down.  We've done the drive half a dozen times or so to Florida and another few to California.  We go through Fargo, then Minneapolis into Wisconsin.  We head down 94 which turns into 90 somewhere close to Illinois.  Then it's down 39 to Bloomington, where it turns into 57.  Then it's 24 down through Nashville and Chatanooga.  Then the nightmare of traveling through Atlanta happens.  I hate going through Atlanta, so much.  After Atlanta, which I hate going through if you missed that part, it's 75 all the way down!
> 
> We like to stop at least once at one of the many Cracker Barrels on the way, so good!  As for hotels, well, I pretty much cheap out on my way, because really, to me, it's just a place for a quick snooze before we're on the road again, so I look for places like Super 8 or Motel 6.  Once I check for bedbugs and then fall asleep, it doesn't matter whether I'm there or at a 5 star.
> 
> This is my first solo trip down, my wife will be flying in a few days later, as she can't get off work when I do.  We love our road-trips, so at least she doesn't have to miss the trip back.  It's so nice having our own car while we're there too!  If you do end up driving down this August, make sure to let us know once you have!  My wife and I currently have the record for longest drive, but we don't mind sharing.




Thanks for the advise!!  This route you take, would you consider it the shortest route?  I had another route planned, Wpg to Minn, then to St Louis, then to Atlanta and then finally DW... Also, I hear CAA has what they call Trip Tix or something like that..  I am wondering if it would be worthwhile signing up for membership for that....Yah, I am the type who needs to pre plan the trip, including hotels on the way there and back.. Why is Atlanta so bad?  Need to educate myself there I suppose...  

Thanks


----------



## minnie mum

Slness, I'm glad you were able to connect with Shir Khan.

We always get Triptiks, since we have CAA anyway. You can get a spiral bound printed copy or an online version. We like them because it gives good interval times between points, notes construction areas, and provides info on areas of heavy traffic congestion.

You can get similar, though less comprehensive, information from Google Maps, but I'd rather just let CAA do the work. You can also get gas/food/lodging info.

If you type in your start and destination points on Google Maps, you will see the default route, which looks like Shir Khans, as well as a couple of optional routes (in grey). Its the shortest/quickest route.

Atlanta. No one likes driving thru Atlanta except during the dead of night.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Yes, Triptiks are great!  I get them every time, even though we have GPS.  The first time we went down without our Triptiks, our GPS took us through Chicago because apparently it was about 10 miles shorter, but it ended up adding a bunch of time on to our drive.  As for Atlanta, almost every time we've gone through, we've been stuck in traffic literally farther than we could see.  One time coming back through Atlanta at night, I accidentally took an offramp because my GPS wasn't clear on which lane I should have been in.  We then got stuck on a 2 mile stretch of road that had 3 separate accidents, just before the ramp to get back where we needed to be.  It took us an hour and a half to get out of there, all because I goofed up!  Atlanta hasn't been fun for us!


----------



## nono

I hope folks who are nervous drivers (reading on other threads) don't poke their heads in here - they will be shocked at a Winnepeg to Orlando trip.  That's some serious motoring!


----------



## BC1836

Bkk40in2011 said:


> Driving through the night from Houston area I-10 - can anyone give us some ideas on safe places to stop for gas through the night?  We are driving an SUV so will have to make multiple stops.  And for those concerned - husband and I are an great overnight drivers.  Used to drive in the middle of the night for a job.  No worries there.  Thanks!  (Will start a new thread if I don't get replies.  Wasn't real sure how to do this.)



We've driven the NJ to TX (San Antonio) twice and took I-10 through Houston; however, we drove through Houston in the late afternoon and never stopped for gas until we were well west of the city. Stopping for gas late at night in Houston could be problematic depending on the type of gas station stop and applicable security (major truck stop or local station).

Can anyone provide some better info for these folks?


----------



## florep1

Bkk40in2011 said:


> Driving through the night from Houston area I-10 - can anyone give us some ideas on safe places to stop for gas through the night?  We are driving an SUV so will have to make multiple stops.  And for those concerned - husband and I are an great overnight drivers.  Used to drive in the middle of the night for a job.  No worries there.  Thanks!  (Will start a new thread if I don't get replies.  Wasn't real sure how to do this.)


Coming from Beaumont, we usually stop around Hammond, La. Pick bigger well lit stations. Most of the time we spend the night in Daphne, Al cause by then, we're both tired, and that tunnel traffic gets on our nerves. Gas up in Daphne, stop again arounD Tallahassee for a meal ( We stop at the Cracker Barrel, it's convenient). Gas up again, and the next time we stop is usually on the tollway in one of their gas stations. Gets us close enough to Orlando and gives us enough gas for driving around. We're going again in May but we're flying this time. Have fun!


----------



## BC1836

florep1 said:


> Coming from Beaumont, we usually stop around Hammond, La. Pick bigger well lit stations. Most of the time we spend the night in Daphne, Al cause by then, we're both tired, and that tunnel traffic gets on our nerves. Gas up in Daphne, stop again arounD Tallahassee for a meal ( We stop at the Cracker Barrel, it's convenient). Gas up again, and the next time we stop is usually on the tollway in one of their gas stations. Gets us close enough to Orlando and gives us enough gas for driving around. We're going again in May but we're flying this time. Have fun!



Thanks, florep1!

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

Shir Kahn said:


> even though we have GPS. The first time we went down without our Triptiks, our GPS took us through Chicago because apparently it was about 10 miles shorter, but it ended up adding a bunch of time on to our drive. One time coming back through Atlanta at night, I accidentally took an offramp because my GPS wasn't clear on which lane I should have been in.


I will never understand why people use GPS. I look at the map and figure out where to go. I absolutely love having it on my phone rather than when I used to use a road atlas because I can zoom in to street level anywhere I happen to be but I would never depend on the computer to plan my route or give me directions.


----------



## minnie mum

We always use our GPS, but we certainly don't depend on it for everything. I think its much safer than manipulating a phone while you are driving. But we learned early on to rely on our triptik instead of the GPS when it came to directions. ESPECIALLY in some of the larger cities when you need to make highway changes. *****in Betty (that's what we call our GPS) can give some really bizarre directions, even if you've downloaded the latest maps.


----------



## disneysteve

minnie mum said:


> We always use our GPS, but we certainly don't depend on it for everything. I think its much safer than manipulating a phone while you are driving.


Oh, I agree. I never use the phone or anything else while I'm driving. I meant that I plan my route before I go, or I have my navigator/wife handling the map.

I just find that people are way too attached to their GPS units. A while ago, I was with a few friends going to a meeting near where I grew up. I knew the streets backwards and forwards and the driver still insisted on following the GPS instructions, which were incredibly wrong. We got there eventually but would have arrived 15-20 minutes sooner had he let me direct him.

Reading a map is a dying/dead life skill.


----------



## minnie mum

Couldn't agree more. I grew up reading maps, and DH was an Air Force Navigator, so spent almost every working day using them. Our kids laugh every time he comes home from CAA with maps for our next driving trip. The laugh was on them when their GPS died on them.


----------



## Shir Kahn

minnie mum said:


> We always use our GPS, but we certainly don't depend on it for everything. I think its much safer than manipulating a phone while you are driving. But we learned early on to rely on our triptik instead of the GPS when it came to directions. ESPECIALLY in some of the larger cities when you need to make highway changes. *****in Betty (that's what we call our GPS) can give some really bizarre directions, even if you've downloaded the latest maps.



I always wondered if we were the only strange people who actually named their GPS!  Ours is called Jeepers.  We're fond of him, but he's kind of getting old, senile and not entirely trustworthy!  That's why we also get Triptiks.  Each time I stop to get gas, I'll be looking up the next section or two and making sure that Jeepers isn't about to send me on an unintended sightseeing tour.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I also use maps, fairly consistently too. One main reason is that our "real" physical address maps to a different town (neighboring). GPS is not accurate and I don't trust it.  That and I can't understand their directions and get over for an exit in enough time before I miss it! Makes me all sorts of flustered.

I am much more of a visual learner than auditory. With street level zoom on google maps I can get an idea of the area I'll be ending up in also.

Oh and I'm a 41year old female so I think I'm pretty much an odd ball for not owning/liking to use a GPS


----------



## dvczerfs

Wow!! Who re wallpapered the boards. Lol just checking in. Just got back last week from a few days on emerald island. Sadly my sister in law passed away unexpectedly and went down to be with my oldest brother. 
Biggest news for those of you not on FB., after 30 years, my wife had gotten into an air plane!!!  Her mom and dad are snow birds and went down for a few days to visit. She figured if she ever had to get down there in hurry, she better start getting use to flying. Good thing they have bars in airports. Lol
Not to worry, she said it wasn't bad, she would do it again but still likes our drives. Lol
Well, being its the first day of spring, I have to go out and shovel and snow blow the storm we got today. Lol
Have a nice spring and drive safely!!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Wow!! Who re wallpapered the boards. Lol just checking in. Just got back last week from a few days on emerald island. Sadly my sister in law passed away unexpectedly and went down to be with my oldest brother.
> Biggest news for those of you not on FB., after 30 years, my wife had gotten into an air plane!!!  Her mom and dad are snow birds and went down for a few days to visit. She figured if she ever had to get down there in hurry, she better start getting use to flying. Good thing they have bars in airports. Lol
> Not to worry, she said it wasn't bad, she would do it again but still likes our drives. Lol
> Well, being its the first day of spring, I have to go out and shovel and snow blow the storm we got today. Lol
> Have a nice spring and drive safely!!!


Welcome back Dave!
Sorry about your loss. Glad your wife didn't mind the flight. 
It's snowing here too  but not expecting much at least that's what they say.


----------



## florep1

BC1836 said:


> Thanks, florep1!
> 
> All the best!


Wanted to add that we just came back from a day trip to Houston, and I'd like to add Buccess in Baytown to your stops. Gas was $1.99/gal while it was 15-20 cents higher around, clean restrooms, and don't forget the beaver nuggets.


----------



## CopperWife

theyoungs07 said:


> I'm preparing for our 4th drive from IL (around 1200 miles one way) this spring.  Now I'm spreadsheeting hours between places to time my way through Atlanta.  Our current plan is to leave early in the AM, which has been our plan in the past and it didn't happen.  We'll be travelling down with 8 kids in back, but they do travel well.  We do bleed time though, but I suppose that's better than going crazy.
> 
> I'm about 11:20 from the north edge of Atlanta and I'm hoping to get through on the first day.  Last time we didn't get out until noon because we and our travelling companions had water in our basements due to a freak storm, and we made it to Chattanooga...so I think we can get through ATL pretty easily if we don't have any start-off delays.  Our last trip down was about 70% in torrential (to us) rains, which really wasn't pleasant.  We were blessed that we did have a reprieve when going through TN, Monteagle...etc.
> 
> We'll stop overnight, too much precious cargo to risk overnight with sleepy drivers and myself/my wife getting tired.
> 
> I'd love to pull into WDW at a reasonable hour for once .



Hi there!  Just wanted to chime in that we are in the same area as you.  We are in the far northwest suburbs, about 15 minutes from the Wisconsin border.  We've made the road trip to Disney twice now (and actually have a third planned  ).  Anyway, we  have driven straight through both times as my husband has been working overnights and is used to it.

On our first trip in 2011, we left our home around 5:30pm on a Friday and made it though Atlanta just around sunrise on Saturday morning.  On our last trip in 2013, I took better notes  and we left our home at 5:25pm and were "hitting Atlanta" at 6:17am.  We generally do drive-though for dinner on the way down (gives the kids something to do) and only stop for gas and bathroom breaks until we stop for breakfast.  Hope this helps


----------



## BC1836

Good to read a post by dvczerfs! If you are not familiar with him, check out the All Time Driving Records on page one of this thread!

All the best.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Thanks, florep1 for the I-10 tips.  That was very helpful!


----------



## Bkk40in2011

BC1836 thanks for assisting us in finding info.  We are lucky we will gas up in Beaumont and then head out so making it through Houston won't be a problem.


----------



## pwdebbie

Ours is Gwendolyn Penelope Snodgrass. (ĢPS, get it?). I also do better looking at something than hearing.  This time in four weeks I should be heading south on 81.


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Ours is Gwendolyn Penelope Snodgrass. (ĢPS, get it?). I also do better looking at something than hearing.  This time in four weeks I should be heading south on 81.



A 4/19 departure at approx. 6 p.m. will bring _you_ to WDW when? [Straight thru drive? One overnight stop?]

All the best.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

It's official. We will be driving down in August. I had to use my airfare money PLUS some for a car repair. My 2006 Honda Accord's engine died. A rare tragedy but I replaced the engine since I do not want a car payment and I actually LOVE my car even though she left me stranded. My uncle is a mechanic and did it for $300 worth of labor. I just had to buy the engine and some other parts. Got a used engine with 40K miles on it for $1000. With a warranty.

But now my dilemma is whether to take my Accord or SO's 2010 Corolla. My car has been on the drive once in 2009. His Corolla is smaller and I don't know if the kids will tolerate it. My uncle says my car is fine to drive there.

It'll be my fourth trip driving down (and my kids fourth time). It will be SO's first time driving. He's actually looking forward to doing a road trip. The furthest he's driven is VA.

We plan on leaving on a Tuesday around 4 am. Hoping t get within an hour of WDW by 6ish. Stopping and staying overnight. Getting up early, stopping at Walmart for water and breakfast for the room, heading to resort to check in (or not with the new system) and then off to MK. Hoping to be in the MK by 11 am.


----------



## patclairesmom

mi*vida*loca said:


> It's official. We will be driving down in August. I had to use my airfare money PLUS some for a car repair. My 2006 Honda Accord's engine died. A rare tragedy but I replaced the engine since I do not want a car payment and I actually LOVE my car even though she left me stranded. My uncle is a mechanic and did it for $300 worth of labor. I just had to buy the engine and some other parts. Got a used engine with 40K miles on it for $1000. With a warranty.
> 
> But now my dilemma is whether to take my Accord or SO's 2010 Corolla. My car has been on the drive once in 2009. His Corolla is smaller and I don't know if the kids will tolerate it. My uncle says my car is fine to drive there.
> 
> It'll be my fourth trip driving down (and my kids fourth time). It will be SO's first time driving. He's actually looking forward to doing a road trip. The furthest he's driven is VA.
> 
> We plan on leaving on a Tuesday around 4 am. Hoping t get within an hour of WDW by 6ish. Stopping and staying overnight. Getting up early, stopping at Walmart for water and breakfast for the room, heading to resort to check in (or not with the new system) and then off to MK. Hoping to be in the MK by 11 am.



I would take your car since it's bigger.  Highway miles are less of an impact on your car than driving around town, IMHO.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Looks like I might be better off leaving a day early.  We've got some freezing rain/snow coming in for Tuesday afternoon, with wind gusts up into the 50s-70s.  I was going to leave Wednesday morning but if that's coming in, I don't want to drive on crazy slippery highways!  Hopefully I can get clear of it if I leave on Tuesday morning.


----------



## minnie mum

Good luck Shir Kahn and safe travels. Send us a report of your drive when you can.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Will do!  I'm leaving in about 45 minutes!


----------



## disneysteve

Shir Kahn said:


> I'm leaving in about 45 minutes!


Have a great trip!


----------



## slusher

Have a great trip Shir Kahn!


----------



## SnackCredit

We just came back from our trip yesterday. On our way down, we spent our first night visiting an 87-year-old old friend who retired to Pinehurst, NC. We left Central NJ before dawn (around 4 am or so) to make it to NC by late afternoon (had lunch at a ramen place in Durham and stopped at a winery along the way about 10 minutes from the friend's house). It was a good thing we got to her house when we did, because she talked A LOT and we would have stayed up later if we got there later. We left the next day at around 8:30 or 9 and made it to Orlando in time to check into our hotel and see Universal's Mardi Gras Parade at 7:45 that night.

On our way back, we left POR and crashed in a Motel 6 in Kissimmee near Disney property after going to the HDDR and returning to MK at 11 pm to use our last FP on Buzz Lightyear and my mom's last snack credit on a cupcake. (I prebooked the motel this time, because last year a lot of them were fully booked and we had to drive further down the road late at night until we found a very crummy place with an open room). 

We left Kissimmee at around 9:30 or 10, but got stuck in a couple big traffic jams on I-4 for up to 2 hours. My mother wanted to get to Fayetteville, NC by 11 pm (which is our usual stopping point, it's halfway to FL for us). Those traffic jams wasted a lot of time for us, so we only got as far as Florence, SC for the night. The next day, we drove to the Carolina Premium Outlets, JR Outlet, and a winery in the Smithfield, NC area for about 4 hours. We then made it home to NJ by 10:30 pm.

One of the reasons we usually drive to FL is because of the outlet malls. The ones in NC are very good, especially because of the Carolina Pottery store where we get tons of interior decor. That friend was also really glad to see us.


----------



## chepic

24 More Days.....just had to shout it.  I am so in need of a vacation.  We had to buy a new car this year because the Saturn Vue died.  Got ourselves a Ford Transit seats 7 so we should be very comfortable this drive!  Lots of seating for the boys and plenty of plugs for their electric toys!


----------



## BC1836

SnackCredit said:


> We just came back from our trip yesterday. On our way down, we spent our first night visiting an 87-year-old old friend who retired to Pinehurst, NC. We left Central NJ before dawn (around 4 am or so) to make it to NC by late afternoon....



Thanks for the report!

How was traffic in southern MD and northern VA? And about what time did you cross into VA?

Thanks.

All the best!


----------



## jm106

I made a post about this but probably should have just asked in this helpful group. thanks for any input. 
C/P 
We are driving in June again to Orlando from NJ. The family wants to do Kennedy Space Center and Gatorland scared:not doing Disney this time due to cost.)
After 4 days in Orlando, we are driving to West Palm area.
I wondered if we should go to Kennedy before going to Orlando or after on our way to West palm Beach.

We leave early morning from NJ Saturday, stop over night in S Carolina.
Sunday- drive to Kennedy/Titusville(stay at Hilton.)
Monday Visit KSC then drive to Wyndham Bonnet

Check out Thursday. Go to Gatorland since it is a few hour park then drive to WP (we plan to arrive in evening as our friends we are visiting are working all day.)
--Other choice would be go right to Orlando then Kennedy Thursday then to West Palm that night. On the map, this seems out of the way a bit.


----------



## nono

jm106 said:


> We leave early morning from NJ Saturday, stop over night in S Carolina.
> Sunday- drive to Kennedy/Titusville(stay at Hilton.)
> Monday Visit KSC then drive to Wyndham Bonnet



This would be my vote. Arrive at the Hilton, swim, relax.  Next morning, be there early, and I'm guessing Monday isn't the biggest day of the week for KSC.  It's a lot to absorb there, so I'd put it at the front of the vacation. Then you'll have plenty to talk about the rest of the week.


----------



## amcnj

jm106 said:


> I made a post about this but probably should have just asked in this helpful group. thanks for any input.
> C/P
> We are driving in June again to Orlando from NJ. The family wants to do Kennedy Space Center and Gatorland scared:not doing Disney this time due to cost.)
> After 4 days in Orlando, we are driving to West Palm area.
> I wondered if we should go to Kennedy before going to Orlando or after on our way to West palm Beach.
> 
> We leave early morning from NJ Saturday, stop over night in S Carolina.
> Sunday- drive to Kennedy/Titusville(stay at Hilton.)
> Monday Visit KSC then drive to Wyndham Bonnet
> 
> Check out Thursday. Go to Gatorland since it is a few hour park then drive to WP (we plan to arrive in evening as our friends we are visiting are working all day.)
> --Other choice would be go right to Orlando then Kennedy Thursday then to West Palm that night. On the map, this seems out of the way a bit.


 

Going the KSC first way you mentioned may involve a little less backtracking, but overall might not be drastically different in mileage/more out of the way.  But as nono pointed out, if you feel KSC might be a longer day than Gatorland, maybe you would welcome the break after going to KSC, and would find it easier going to West Palm after a few hours at Gatorland rather than after a full day at Kennedy Space Center.  And might prefer having the shorter drive to Orlando from KSC versus the longer drive to West Palm.


----------



## jm106

Thanks all. I think I will do KSC first so we dont have to worry about what time we leave. Also good to give me an excuse to get done and leave gatorland (oh the things we do for our kids!)


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Just got back from POFQ on Saturday. First time I ever had traffic issues. Got stuck in two accidents on the way down on I-95 from South Jersey in Georgia which put me behind schedule by 1.5 hours and then got me stuck in Orlando rush hour which seemed like forever. Coming home got stuck in accident traffic in South Carolina because people felt the need to stop and stare at a tractor trailer accident on the opposite side of the highway (I will never understand that -- Delayed me for 30 minutes.) Then further along in South Carolina got stuck in construction on I-95. Very frustrating when people feel the need to stop and stare at accidents that are on the other side of the road.


----------



## amcnj

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Just got back from POFQ on Saturday. First time I ever had traffic issues. Got stuck in two accidents on the way down on I-95 from South Jersey in Georgia which put me behind schedule by 1.5 hours and then got me stuck in Orlando rush hour which seemed like forever. Coming home got stuck in accident traffic in South Carolina because people felt the need to stop and stare at a tractor trailer accident on the opposite side of the highway (I will never understand that -- Delayed me for 30 minutes.) Then further along in South Carolina got stuck in construction on I-95. Very frustrating when people feel the need to stop and stare at accidents that are on the other side of the road.


 

The Orlando traffic was while on 4?  What time of day was that?  Or in general does anyone know what are the morning and evening rush times on 4?  So far I must be missing them and want to make sure I continue to!


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> A 4/19 departure at approx. 6 p.m. will bring _you_ to WDW when? [Straight thru drive? One overnight stop?]
> 
> All the best.



In the last few days, our trip has become a big "if."    We are so back and forth right now, we don't know what to do.  We have a room-only reservation, so we still have time yet to decide.  But if we do go, we will stop overnight and get to WDW by early afternoon.  And we leave earlier than 6:00 p.m.  We hit the road after church on Sunday, try to overnight in Orangeburg (SC?), and back on the road by 7:00 Monday morning.


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> In the last few days, our trip has become a big "if."    We are so back and forth right now, we don't know what to do.  We have a room-only reservation, so we still have time yet to decide.  But if we do go, we will stop overnight and get to WDW by early afternoon.  And we leave earlier than 6:00 p.m.  We hit the road after church on Sunday, try to overnight in Orangeburg (SC?), and back on the road by 7:00 Monday morning.



Hopefully your "if" decision will be favorably resolved soon. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Local gas prices (regular) below $2.10 again.

The relatively low prices of the last few months (compared to 2013 and earlier) translated to two "free" WDW dinners last month.

All the best.


----------



## florep1

Bkk40in2011 said:


> BC1836 thanks for assisting us in finding info.  We are lucky we will gas up in Beaumont and then head out so making it through Houston won't be a problem.


Even though I live in Beaumont. I wouldn't recommend the gas stations off I-10 unless it's during daytime. There's too many vagrants and stragglers, I wouldn't feel safe after dark. Also as you're approaching the I-10 & Highway 73 fork (going towards Port Arthur), keep an eye for a flashing sign. If it's flashing, I would highly recommend taking the detour, or you can be stuck on the freeway in Beaumont for hours. They're working on the Neches River bridge and have it down to two lanes each way. People don't pay attention till it's too late resulting in a lot of wrecks. Have fun, and enjoy your drive.


----------



## specialkk77

heading out in forty days... what's the construction like on 95 right now? i remember there was a lot planned the last time i read up on it. any info would be great!


----------



## edbo77

specialkk77 said:


> heading out in forty days... what's the construction like on 95 right now? i remember there was a lot planned the last time i read up on it. any info would be great!



Where you coming down from?  Just made the drive from MA, don't remember anything crazy in terms of construction.  

Left just S of Boston around 4AM, made it to Jacksonville by 10PM so I feel like I made good time.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

florep1 - THANK YOU SO MUCH.  Yes I am yelling it.  I really appreciate the time you took to tell me that.  That would have been a big problem.  We are headed through there around 8-9pm.  Do you suggest we eat in Katy on I-10 first and then hit Houston traffic to Beaumont?  We were going to eat in Beaumont but it may be late if the Houston traffic is bad.  We will hit Houston around 7pm on a Wednesday.


----------



## florep1

Bkk40in2011 said:


> florep1 - THANK YOU SO MUCH.  Yes I am yelling it.  I really appreciate the time you took to tell me that.  That would have been a big problem.  We are headed through there around 8-9pm.  Do you suggest we eat in Katy on I-10 first and then hit Houston traffic to Beaumont?  We were going to eat in Beaumont but it may be late if the Houston traffic is bad.  We will hit Houston around 7pm on a Wednesday.


Dinner would depend on what time you're used to eating. Should you decide to eat in Beaumont, there are plenty of restaurants along the freeway. Those are fine. The wait times are usually ridiculous. By 9 o'clock, traffic should be flowing freely, and you should hit Lake Charles around 10.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Local gas prices (regular) below $2.10 again.
> 
> The relatively low prices of the last few months (compared to 2013 and earlier) translated to two "free" WDW dinners last month.
> 
> All the best.


 
Some of the cash/credit same price stations are at $2.00.  So some cash prices at other stations are below $2.  The prices have been going down slowly, literally a penny at a time, as opposed to the 10 cent jumps upwards a few months back.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Some of the cash/credit same price stations are at $2.00.  So some cash prices at other stations are below $2.  The prices have been going down slowly, literally a penny at a time, as opposed to the 10 cent jumps upwards a few months back.



Four years ago at this time, we paid between $3.58 to $3.79 per gallon (regular) during our drive to WDW.

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

Can I ask for some non-Disney World driving opinions? It is Disney-related though. I'm going to the Richmond DIS meet on April 10. If you were leaving from Camden, NJ just after 3pm and wanted to get to Richmond the quickest, how would you go? I'm figuring I should avoid DC and take 301 at that time of day, which is what we've typically done when going to WDW at that time. Do any of you have different advice?


----------



## makwis

Hello!! I've been a lurker here on and off for years, but we are finally taking our first family vacation! My DH, myself and 4 kiddos (14, 10, 7 and 2). We will be driving from near Green Bay, WI and I'm a little terrified about it. I have driven to Disney before (many years ago prior to meeting my DH and without kids) and the drive, while long, was fine. We could not justify 6 plane tickets and it doesn't help that my stepson (14) and myself are terrible flyers. That being said, we're trying to figure out the best time to leave? 

We are roughly 3 hours from Chicago and will be leaving on 4/17 (Friday). Our reservations don't start until Sunday, so we're not in an extreme hurry to get down there. I mentioned to my DH that it would be nice if we could get to Chattanooga the first night and he said if he made it that far he'd keep going! So, we might be driving through the night! 

We're also looking to get to the ocean. I was thinking Daytona Beach, but if anyone has better/different suggestions, I'd gladly take them! Thanks!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

amcnj said:


> The Orlando traffic was while on 4?  What time of day was that?  Or in general does anyone know what are the morning and evening rush times on 4?  So far I must be missing them and want to make sure I continue to!


Yes it was on 4. I would say around 3-3:30 PM we got stuck on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## theyoungs07

makwis said:


> Hello!! I've been a lurker here on and off for years, but we are finally taking our first family vacation! My DH, myself and 4 kiddos (14, 10, 7 and 2). We will be driving from near Green Bay, WI and I'm a little terrified about it. I have driven to Disney before (many years ago prior to meeting my DH and without kids) and the drive, while long, was fine. We could not justify 6 plane tickets and it doesn't help that my stepson (14) and myself are terrible flyers. That being said, we're trying to figure out the best time to leave?
> 
> We are roughly 3 hours from Chicago and will be leaving on 4/17 (Friday). Our reservations don't start until Sunday, so we're not in an extreme hurry to get down there. I mentioned to my DH that it would be nice if we could get to Chattanooga the first night and he said if he made it that far he'd keep going! So, we might be driving through the night!
> 
> We're also looking to get to the ocean. I was thinking Daytona Beach, but if anyone has better/different suggestions, I'd gladly take them! Thanks!



Just remember that right ahead of Chattanooga is some interesting mountain driving that I do not suggest doing if exhausted...google search monteagle for more info.  We live in IL and have driven 3 times, soon to be 4.  Murfreesboro is shortly before the mountains and has a Comfort Inn with 2 queens and a pull-out bed, we've stayed there before when we didn't get going early in the morning from home.  

On our last trip, we took a day off of parks to go to Tampa to check out the beach, it wasn't bad but the weather wasn't cooperative.  The gulf side should have been warmer water, but it was cold in April.  We probably won't do it again as we got stuck in a 1-2 hour traffic standstill on our way back, but I'm glad we tried it.

Have fun!


----------



## BC1836

One local station posted $1.99 per gallon, regular.

All the best.


----------



## sea nymph

Gas Update......I heard the Pilot in Skippers, VA is $1.92.
Any suggestions for the best place to stop to gas up and stretch along 95.
Looking for safety as we'll be traveling through the night from SE PA to Orlando.

Last year at the end of April we paid $3.50 a gallon!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> One local station posted $1.99 per gallon, regular.
> 
> All the best.


 
Uh oh!  Four of the stations that were $2.00 yesterday are 2.09 today!  There was, however, still one at 1.99 and one at $2.00.  But they will probably change by the ride home.


----------



## Simba's Girl

amcnj said:


> Uh oh!  Four of the stations that were $2.00 yesterday are 2.09 today!  There was, however, still one at 1.99 and one at $2.00.  But they will probably change by the ride home.



Hopefully its just because of the holiday weekend and they'll be back down next week.


----------



## pwdebbie

Hey, BC, the trip is ON.  Hubby said Tuesday morning that we are going, no ifs, ands, or buts.       So now I (the driver) need to decide whether I am doing 81-77-26-95 or 15-17-95 (the route we used to take to Williamsburg in the pre-empty-nester days when we didn't want to venture to far from home).  We hit the road on the 19th.


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Hey, BC, the trip is ON.  Hubby said Tuesday morning that we are going, no ifs, ands, or buts.       So now I (the driver) need to decide whether I am doing 81-77-26-95 or 15-17-95 (the route we used to take to Williamsburg in the pre-empty-nester days when we didn't want to venture to far from home).  We hit the road on the 19th.



The 19th, eh? We hope to depart two days earlier than that. Once we cross the DE Memorial Bridge, it'll be I-95 for us until exit #260B in FL! If possible, we'll try to post some highway "news" for you prior to your depature.

All the best.


----------



## specialkk77

edbo77 said:


> Where you coming down from?  Just made the drive from MA, don't remember anything crazy in terms of construction.
> 
> Left just S of Boston around 4AM, made it to Jacksonville by 10PM so I feel like I made good time.


we're headed out from the albany area of ny. i'm glad there's nothing major!


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Hey, BC, the trip is ON.  We hit the road on the 19th.



Gettin' closer.... 

All the best.


----------



## jm106

Any tips for timing leaving from NJ on a Saturday? Last time we left at 4 pm and drove straight through. This trip we are leaving in the morning and stopping around Florence, SC.
Also returning- we left Florence S.C. heading North at 7 am and GPS took us right through D.C. traffic which was horrible(DH and I were chatting and didnt realize it until it was too late.) We didnt get home until 7 pm, over 3 hours later then planned. This time we will be leaving from Charleston S.C.


----------



## BC1836

jm106 said:


> Any tips for timing leaving from NJ on a Saturday? Last time we left at 4 pm and drove straight through. This trip we are leaving in the morning and stopping around Florence, SC.
> Also returning- we left Florence S.C. heading North at 7 am and GPS took us right through D.C. traffic which was horrible(DH and I were chatting and didnt realize it until it was too late.) We didnt get home until 7 pm, over 3 hours later then planned. This time we will be leaving from Charleston S.C.



Except in the summer, driving on I-95 from NJ to somewhere on the road to Lake Buena Vista and WDW should not be _too much_ of a problem, since it doesn't involve weekday traffic. Now then, on your return, stay with I-95 but AVOID the northern VA area (Note: if you drive I-95 you will actually enter DC for several hundred feet on the Wilson Bridge) at/near rush hour if during the work week. I-95 can also generate slow downs on the weekend unless you drive in the pre-dawn hours. Bottom line: I-95 though southern MD/DC/northern VA is usually a crap shoot.

On our next drive, we will be departing at 6 a.m. on a Friday, expecting to hit VA after the rush hour. Our first day drive goal: Yulee, FL. On our return, we usually stay in Emporia or Petersburg, VA.

All the best.


----------



## jm106

BC1836 said:


> Except in the summer, driving on I-95 from NJ to somewhere on the road to Lake Buena Vista and WDW should not be _too much_ of a problem, since it doesn't involve weekday traffic. Now then, on your return, stay with I-95 but AVOID the northern VA area (Note: if you drive I-95 you will actually enter DC for several hundred feet on the Wilson Bridge) at/near rush hour if during the work week. I-95 can also generate slow downs on the weekend unless you drive in the pre-dawn hours. Bottom line: I-95 though southern MD/DC/northern VA is usually a crap shoot.
> 
> On our next drive, we will be departing at 6 a.m. on a Friday, expecting to hit VA after the rush hour. Our first day drive goal: Yulee, FL. On our return, we usually stay in Emporia or Petersburg, VA.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks. This will be the week prior to July 4th so summer traffic.


----------



## nono

jm106 said:


> Also returning- we left Florence S.C. heading North at 7 am and GPS took us right through D.C. traffic which was horrible(DH and I were chatting and didnt realize it until it was too late.) We didnt get home until 7 pm, over 3 hours later then planned. This time we will be leaving from Charleston S.C.



Wait.  You left Florence, SC, and got to NJ within 12 hours, with bad traffic?  Did you not have any bathroom breaks?  Or do you live directly over the Delaware Memorial Bridge?


----------



## jm106

nono said:


> Wait.  You left Florence, SC, and got to NJ within 12 hours, with bad traffic?  Did you not have any bathroom breaks?  Or do you live directly over the Delaware Memorial Bridge?


we are just over 9 hours from Florence on map app


----------



## nono

jm106 said:


> we are just over 9 hours from Florence on map app



Yeah, but as you noted, bad traffic AND bad routing.  I think you should count that as a major win (even if it didn't feel like it at the time!)


----------



## Cyrra

Do any of you have a favorite app you like to use for directions and traffic conditions?  I have a Garmin that does both but sometimes while I'm the passenger I like to refer to my tablet or cell instead.  I'm still waiting for an all inclusive app that will also spew interesting or historical facts at me about the locations I'm driving thru, I love road tripping and think that would be a bonus.


----------



## jm106

nono said:


> Yeah, but as you noted, bad traffic AND bad routing.  I think you should count that as a major win (even if it didn't feel like it at the time!)


I'll consider myself lucky then and try to adjust my expectations going in this trip. I find the time in the car pretty hard to handle so an extra 3 hours seemed like an eternity.


----------



## patclairesmom

Speaking of summer traffic...we plan on leaving central NJ @4am on Saturday Aug 15th and stopping overnight in Brunswick Ga.  This should put us in Baltimore @7am and DC 8am.  Will there be any beach traffic that we would run into?


----------



## TandLMommy28

HI! We haven't driven to WDW in a while (2010) but we decided to do a last minute trip and that means driving is our best bet. We are in Fort Wayne, IN. I believe it's around 2200 miles round trip. The trip is a surprise, and to throw my kids off we are going to my sister's house in Rittman Ohio the night before (roughly an hour south of Cleveland). From there it's MUCH faster to pick up 77 and head south so drive-wise it also works out. From our house the last time we drove, we drove quite a long time on back roads to pick up the main highway.

Our route will be 77 to 95. We plan to stop somewhere in the stretch from Savannah to Jacksonville to sleep. We road trip a lot and usually are ready to stop somewhere in the 11-13 hour range. Any suggestions? We prefer somewhere with a big breakfast.

Also, it seems like once we hit Jacksonville, there are several ways to go. Google Maps says to take 95 to 4. Is that the best way or is something else better/less tolls/less traffic?


----------



## minnie mum

TandLMommy28 said:


> Our route will be 77 to 95. We plan to stop somewhere in the stretch from Savannah to Jacksonville to sleep. We road trip a lot and usually are ready to stop somewhere in the 11-13 hour range. Any suggestions? We prefer somewhere with a big breakfast.
> 
> Also, it seems like once we hit Jacksonville, there are several ways to go. Google Maps says to take 95 to 4. Is that the best way or is something else better/less tolls/less traffic?



My advice- DO NOT drive thru Jax. Take the bypass. There are no tolls on the 95/4 route. But if you hit Orlando anywhere near a rush hour expect stop and go traffic all the way to the WDW exits. Also, they've started a major construction project on I 4 in Orlando that will make things even worse. Because of this we took the 417 bypass. Its a bit longer, and it is a toll road, but we probably saved an hour in rush hour traffic.


----------



## stfam5

florep1 said:


> Coming from Beaumont, we usually stop around Hammond, La. Pick bigger well lit stations. Most of the time we spend the night in Daphne, Al cause by then, we're both tired, and that tunnel traffic gets on our nerves. Gas up in Daphne, stop again arounD Tallahassee for a meal ( We stop at the Cracker Barrel, it's convenient). Gas up again, and the next time we stop is usually on the tollway in one of their gas stations. Gets us close enough to Orlando and gives us enough gas for driving around. We're going again in May but we're flying this time. Have fun!



We drive it from houston too and overnight- Husband works night shift so it works out great for us too  We had breakfast at that cracker barrel in tallahassee, and we were pulling a travel trailer- great parking lot! We drove houston to tallahasse first leg then rested and finished it out. Making the drive again this june with our best friends, both families pulling trailers. Driving overnight again, both husbands work nights  Can't wait to get back to the fort and WDW!


----------



## pwdebbie

minnie mum said:


> My advice- DO NOT drive thru Jax. Take the bypass. There are no tolls on the 95/4 route. But if you hit Orlando anywhere near a rush hour expect stop and go traffic all the way to the WDW exits. Also, they've started a major construction project on I 4 in Orlando that will make things even worse. Because of this we took the 417 bypass. Its a bit longer, and it is a toll road, but we probably saved an hour in rush hour traffic.



Bypass around Jacksonville is 295, right?  Which way is best -- around the west side of the city or the east side?
417 is definitely in my plans even though we will be hitting Orlando around noon.

Also, should I go straight through Charlotte or is there a route around?  (We've always gone straight through.)


----------



## minnie mum

Yep, the 295. We took the west side on the way south and the east side on the way back.

We stayed on I4 when we arrived since it was early afternoon on a Sunday, but even then it was slow due to a pileup near the junction with the turnpike. But we left there during morning rush hour on a weekday and the radio traffic reports made us very glad we took the 417. We only had to slow/stop for the toll booths. Totally worth the $7+ or whatever it was.

We've only ever used the 77 to go through Charlotte. They do have HOV lanes which we used because we hit it at evening rush hour. Busy but not bad. I believe the 485 goes around from the north edge of town to the 26, but we haven't taken it.


----------



## Dis5150

Don't know if I'm allowed to post on here, as we haven't taken our first drive yet, but we are driving down in September from Arkansas (2044 miles RT! just barely over!). We are very excited! My husband and I are driving down, my two step daughters are driving down from NC and my daughter and her fiancé flying in from Colorado. And hopefully, my son will be flying from CA, if his deployment ends in time. They are talking about coming home in September instead of December and I would be one happy mama to have all my babies in one spot for an awesome Disney vacation! We are Wyndham owners, so we will be staying at Bonnet Creek in a 3bdrm condo. DD25 and I were at WDW in February and are itching to get back.

We plan on leaving home about noon, driving as far as DH can stay awake, then stopping for the night and getting up and getting there on Friday. We could probably drive straight through, but he wants to enjoy his time in the park on Friday night, not be exhausted.


----------



## nono

Welcome Dis5150!!  Lots of pros on here...ask away as questions occur to you!


----------



## sea nymph

When traveling 95 from SE PA what are the must do travel route bypasses?  We typically leave early evening to avoid the Baltimore/DC, Richmond traffic.  I can't keep track of all the 295, 495 routes around the cities.


----------



## disneysteve

sea nymph said:


> When traveling 95 from SE PA what are the must do travel route bypasses? We typically leave early evening to avoid the Baltimore/DC, Richmond traffic. I can't keep track of all the 295, 495 routes around the cities.


You can bypass DC area by doing the Harbor Tunnel in Baltimore, then 97 to 50/301 to 301 back to 95 down around Richmond.
You can bypass Richmond with 295.
You can bypass Jacksonville with 295.

I don't think any of them are a "must do". It all depends on the day and time of your travel.


----------



## Liisa1965

I'm also coming from SE PA (Montgomery County).  I remember awhile back someone posted an alternate route that bypasses DC and Richmond completely, picking up 95 somewhere in the Carolinas.  Anyone familiar with that route?


----------



## disneysteve

Liisa1965 said:


> I'm also coming from SE PA (Montgomery County). I remember awhile back someone posted an alternate route that bypasses DC and Richmond completely, picking up 95 somewhere in the Carolinas. Anyone familiar with that route?


Yes, see my post just above yours. I've taken that route many times. I'll be doing it on Friday in fact to head to Richmond for the DIS meet. I won't be bypassing Richmond though. You can pick up 295 from 301 and bypass Richmond if you'd like.


----------



## nono

Liisa1965 said:


> I'm also coming from SE PA (Montgomery County).  I remember awhile back someone posted an alternate route that bypasses DC and Richmond completely, picking up 95 somewhere in the Carolinas.  Anyone familiar with that route?



Are you referring to the "Inland Route?"  It involved I81 and several variants as one heads south, I believe.  I know someone will come along here and clarify! 

-Signed, Queen of the NJ/Ferry/Delmarva/LowerVA/I95 Route


----------



## Liisa1965

Thanks, Steve.  I was thinking of the route that starts with 81 in PA, picks up 77, and I don't remember what comes after that.  We're picking up a rental car for this trip and won't be able to leave before 9 AM, so I'm not sure which route would work better for us leaving at that time.


----------



## Liisa1965

nono said:


> Are you referring to the "Inland Route?"  It involved I81 and several variants as one heads south, I believe.  I know someone will come along here and clarify!
> 
> -Signed, Queen of the NJ/Ferry/Delmarva/LowerVA/I95 Route



Yes, Nono, I think that's the one!


----------



## minnie mum

Liisa1965 said:


> Thanks, Steve.  I was thinking of the route that starts with 81 in PA, picks up 77, and I don't remember what comes after that.  We're picking up a rental car for this trip and won't be able to leave before 9 AM, so I'm not sure which route would work better for us leaving at that time.


This sounds like our normal route -  81/77/26/95/4.

If you just wanted to avoid the northerly cities, you could take the 81 and then the 64 towards Richmond, using the 288 to bypass that city and join the 95 to the south.


----------



## pmdeve

BC1836 said:


> Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house
> We were so ready for our next drive to the Mouse
> Our tank was filled with with unleaded gas
> At a lower price than it was in the past
> 
> The suitcases were packed and aligned in our car
> We hoped on our first day that we would drive far
> The food and the drinks were stuffed  in the cooler
> Would we make it to Florence or maybe to Pooler?
> 
> Our drive one way would be a thousand plus miles
> And, to be sure, it would take us a while
> But we've done it before and we sure know the drive
> And we don't expect fun til we leave I-95
> 
> So as we prepare to get behind the wheel
> Alllow us to make this final appeal
> Be safe and slow down as your journey unfurls
> And you'll make it, we're sure, to Walt Disney World
> 
> All the best!




This is great!!!!


----------



## ReluctantDisaholic

Looks like we'll be driving for the first time in August - we've only ever flown to WDW but flight prices are crazy. According to google maps it's a 3447 mile round trip - kind of scares me a bit 
I'm starting to look at our routes now...so far I'm thinking I-75 on the way there, and 77 or 95 on the way back.


----------



## Liisa1965

minnie mum said:


> This sounds like our normal route -  81/77/26/95/4.
> 
> If you just wanted to avoid the northerly cities, you could take the 81 and then the 64 towards Richmond, using the 288 to bypass that city and join the 95 to the south.



Minnie Mum, about how many hours do you spend driving with your normal route?


----------



## minnie mum

We live a Lot further north than you.  We start out west of Kingston,  Ontario,  crossing the border at Syracuse NY.  I think our total driving time was about 23 +hours.  But we took our time,  stopping for 2 nights,  in Maryland and South Carolina,  before reaching Orlando in the afternoon of the 3rd day. Your trip would probably be 8 or 9 hours less. 

Google maps should be able to lay out the route and provide drive times.


----------



## pmdeve

This will be our 26th drive from Phila.  We usually do the 81/77/26/95/4 route because we stop to visit family near Charlotte.  This time we are driving straight through using 95.  I am glad to see alternatives around major cities.  So if I am correct, I will use 95, then loop around DC (we should be going through DC about 5:30am), then 495 around Richmond, then 295 around Jacksonville (I really dislike driving the speedway around Jacksonville, thanks for the tip.) back on 95 then use 417 instead of I4.    From 417 we will use Exit 3 to Disney World.  Do I have this correct????


----------



## BC1836

pmdeve said:


> This is great!!!!



Thank you!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

pmdeve said:


> This will be our 26th drive from Phila.  We usually do the 81/77/26/95/4 route because we stop to visit family near Charlotte.  This time we are driving straight through using 95.  I am glad to see alternatives around major cities.  So if I am correct, I will use 95, then loop around DC (we should be going through DC about 5:30am), then 495 around Richmond, then 295 around Jacksonville (I really dislike driving the speedway around Jacksonville, thanks for the tip.) back on 95 then use 417 instead of I4.    From 417 we will use Exit 3 to Disney World.  Do I have this correct????



The _interesting_ part of your drive will be your "loop around DC. We have always avoided that route and have remained on I-95, of course, avoiding rush hour. Good luck.

All the best.


----------



## pmdeve

BC1836 said:


> The _interesting_ part of your drive will be your "loop around DC. We have always avoided that route and have remained on I-95, of course, avoiding rush hour. Good luck.
> 
> All the best.




Thanks! We will be leaving early enough to go straight through DC before rush hour.


----------



## pwdebbie

pmdeve said:


> This will be our 26th drive from Phila.  We usually do the 81/77/26/95/4 route because we stop to visit family near Charlotte.  This time we are driving straight through using 95.  I am glad to see alternatives around major cities.  So if I am correct, I will use 95, then loop around DC (we should be going through DC about 5:30am), then 495 around Richmond, then 295 around Jacksonville (I really dislike driving the speedway around Jacksonville, thanks for the tip.) back on 95 then use 417 instead of I4.    From 417 we will use Exit 3 to Disney World.  Do I have this correct????



I wonder if 5:30 am might actually put you in DC rush hour traffic. Lots of gov't flex timers start at 6:00.


----------



## pmdeve

Good point.  We should plan to leave earlier.  Thanks


----------



## Bkk40in2011

I posted this a while back and didn't get all my questions answered.  I will post something more specific.  Traveling I-10 headed East.  We would have just come out of Louisiana around 10pm.  Where are good stops from there to FL for gas off I-10?  We are headed down through the night and will need to fill up every 4 hours or so.  Thanks for any help from LA, AL or TX people that have traveled that way.


----------



## amcnj

pwdebbie said:


> I wonder if 5:30 am might actually put you in DC rush hour traffic. Lots of gov't flex timers start at 6:00.


 
I typically am passing DC at 5:30 am on my drives and have not hit any traffic then.  Has anyone else?


----------



## sharadoc

disneysteve said:


> Yes, see my post just above yours. I've taken that route many times. I'll be doing it on Friday in fact to head to Richmond for the DIS meet. I won't be bypassing Richmond though. You can pick up 295 from 301 and bypass Richmond if you'd like.


 
I think we'll try that on our next trip. I have it saved on a Google map, saying it's no longer. What kind of roads are these - highways, any traffic lights?


----------



## sharadoc

amcnj said:


> I typically am passing DC at 5:30 am on my drives and have not hit any traffic then.  Has anyone else?


 
I have, but it was during a major construction project, which was being done overnight. That's the thing I never thought about until it happened. Overnight is when they do the really big stuff, closing lanes and such.


----------



## disneysteve

sharadoc said:


> I think we'll try that on our next trip. I have it saved on a Google map, saying it's no longer. What kind of roads are these - highways, any traffic lights?


A  good stretch of this route is a commercial corridor with stores, restaurants, hotels, and yes, traffic lights. It's the first part of 301 after it splits off from 50. So there can be delays along there. At the very least, you won't be traveling at highway speed. However, if you have ever been in DC Beltway traffic, even going 35mph is a huge improvement over standing still or creeping along inch by inch for miles.


----------



## BC1836

We're gettin closer to our next WDW drive. 

All the best.


----------



## discrazy2

Completed our 4th drive from NJ to WDW last night - took I-95 route.

Gas was $2.39 at the Hess station on property yesterday morning.

Highly recommend the app Waze.  It's a GPS that will route you the shortest distance, provide alternate route around traffic, if possible, and alert you to police in the area.  It saved us a 157 minute delay in South Carolina due to construction!

No future WDW trip planned but at least I have the disboards!!


----------



## BC1836

discrazy2 said:


> Completed our 4th drive from NJ to WDW last night - took I-95 route.
> 
> Gas was $2.39 at the Hess station on property yesterday morning.
> 
> Highly recommend the app Waze.  It's a GPS that will route you the shortest distance, provide alternate route around traffic, if possible, and alert you to police in the area.  It saved us a 157 minute delay in South Carolina due to construction!
> 
> No future WDW trip planned but at least I have the disboards!!



Thanks for the info. Please tell us more about that SC construction delay? I-95 north _and_ south?

All the best.


----------



## sharadoc

disneysteve said:


> A  good stretch of this route is a commercial corridor with stores, restaurants, hotels, and yes, traffic lights. It's the first part of 301 after it splits off from 50. So there can be delays along there. At the very least, you won't be traveling at highway speed. However, if you have ever been in DC Beltway traffic, even going 35mph is a huge improvement over standing still or creeping along inch by inch for miles.


 
Thanks. We have been in that mess, so an alternative is always nice to have. We've done the drive at least a dozen times since 2009 so we think we've mastered the timing for DC, but I want an alternative in my back pocket that isn't so far out of the way as the "western" route that some folks have used. I've filed your info in my Disney Trip folder. Thanks again!


----------



## capegirl

discrazy2 said:


> Completed our 4th drive from NJ to WDW last night - took I-95 route.
> 
> Gas was $2.39 at the Hess station on property yesterday morning.
> 
> Highly recommend the app Waze.  It's a GPS that will route you the shortest distance, provide alternate route around traffic, if possible, and alert you to police in the area.  It saved us a 157 minute delay in South Carolina due to construction!
> 
> No future WDW trip planned but at least I have the disboards!!



Good grief!!  That is some construction delay. I would also like a little more info about this; we're heading out next week from MA. How did you get around this mess?


----------



## discrazy2

The SC construction delay was on I-95 North before Florence.  One lane was closed due to construction so everyone had to merge into the one remaining lane creating the long delay.  This was early afternoon since we left WDW at 6:30 am.  The Waze app alerted us to the delay and changed our route.  We exited off I-95 (sorry I cannot remember the exit number) and went back roads which eventually put us back on I-95 North after Florence.  That's one of the great features of Waze.  If there is an alternative route to avoid traffic delays Waze will reroute you. 

The only traffic we encountered going down I-95 was entering Virginia.  It was a 45 minute delay which ended in Staford, VA.  No accident or construction just volume.  Might have had something to do with it being Thursday before Easter and also evening rush hour.  Unfortunately Waze could not find an alternate route that would be faster so we just stuck it out.

This was our 3rd Easter trip (2x taking I-95 and 1x taking the Western route) and we have no complaints about the ride down or home!


----------



## capegirl

discrazy2 said:


> The SC construction delay was on I-95 North before Florence.  One lane was closed due to construction so everyone had to merge into the one remaining lane creating the long delay.  This was early afternoon since we left WDW at 6:30 am.  The Waze app alerted us to the delay and changed our route.  We exited off I-95 (sorry I cannot remember the exit number) and went back roads which eventually put us back on I-95 North after Florence.  That's one of the great features of Waze.  If there is an alternative route to avoid traffic delays Waze will reroute you.
> 
> The only traffic we encountered going down I-95 was entering Virginia.  It was a 45 minute delay which ended in Staford, VA.  No accident or construction just volume.  Might have had something to do with it being Thursday before Easter and also evening rush hour.  Unfortunately Waze could not find an alternate route that would be faster so we just stuck it out.
> 
> This was our 3rd Easter trip (2x taking I-95 and 1x taking the Western route) and we have no complaints about the ride down or home!



Thanks so much for the helpful details. We are actually staying in Florence, SC on the way down, and VA on the return trip. I will have to look into the Waze app, sounds great!


----------



## nono

Bring a car charger if you're going to run Waze and drive long.  It's a much more "active" app (necessarily) than the average.


----------



## cruisingkat

Haven't been around for a while.   My computer crashed losing all the forms and records I created for DH's tax business and I had to recreate them - then tax season started so I have been kept busy doing bills.
One week from now (after April 15), we will be starting our 29th drive to Disney since we retired in 2007.  We plan on 3 days at Disney for F&G and 3 days at Universal.  While at Disney, we do have to make a stop at MK to get a mug at Starbucks for our daughter.  Since Universal closes earlier than Disney,we can always run to MK after (a definite advantage of driving down).


----------



## Simba's Girl

discrazy2 said:


> Completed our 4th drive from NJ to WDW last night - took I-95 route.
> 
> Gas was $2.39 at the Hess station on property yesterday morning.
> 
> Highly recommend the app Waze.  It's a GPS that will route you the shortest distance, provide alternate route around traffic, if possible, and alert you to police in the area.  It saved us a 157 minute delay in South Carolina due to construction!
> 
> No future WDW trip planned but at least I have the disboards!!



Was going to suggest WAZE...


----------



## BC1836

Although we have never deviated from our I-95 - I-4 route, we downloaded the Waze app as a kind of highway insurance. We'll soon put it to the test.

All the best.


----------



## nono

Well today/tonight on I-95/I-295 (Delaware through to the Delaware Memorial Bridge) was a traffic nightmare brought to you by: DELDOT.  Seriously -- they had 1 lane of the bridge closed on one of the busier travel days of the year? We thought it was pure volume, but no, NO backup at the NJ Turnpike toll booths at all...so it was entirely not picking up for a busy weekend (and it looked as though it could have been).  19 mile backup that ran for hours and hours...just not necessary...


----------



## BC1836

Ugh! A tough ride, Nono.

BTW: when do you and yours depart for WDW? Or did you already?

All the best.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Ugh! A tough ride, Nono.
> 
> BTW: when do you and yours depart for WDW? Or did you already?
> 
> All the best.



Yeah, we saw it on the way over to my sister's (already slow at noon) so we spent a LOT of time visiting, and at 7 p.m., it was almost a standstill northbound just north of the MD toll booths.  We did the Rt. 40/Rt. 13 nightmare (because of Rt. 13's crazily badly timed lights -- nothings has changed since I worked near the Wilmington airport 25 years ago.  )   I felt so badly for all the folks who were clearly traveling long distance. 

As for us, we moved our usual September trip to December.  We all were sick in January, which meant my husband and I didn't work much.  No work = no billing...so we pushed the trip back to keep our household budget in order.


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Well today/tonight on I-95/I-295 (Delaware through to the Delaware Memorial Bridge) was a traffic nightmare brought to you by: DELDOT. Seriously -- they had 1 lane of the bridge closed on one of the busier travel days of the year? We thought it was pure volume, but no, NO backup at the NJ Turnpike toll booths at all...so it was entirely not picking up for a busy weekend (and it looked as though it could have been). 19 mile backup that ran for hours and hours...just not necessary...


Actually, 95 was a mess yesterday all the way from Richmond, VA to the Delaware Memorial Bridge. It wasn't just Delaware. It took me 7-1/2 hours to get home from Richmond. Three different times I got off 95 and cut over to route 1 hoping to bypass whatever was causing the delay. I rejoined 95 after 10 or so miles and it was just as bad each time. I even hit standstill traffic in the "express" lanes near Baltimore as well as on 895 approaching the Harbor Tunnel.

I never saw anything to explain the delays. No accidents. No construction. And it was a beautiful day. Plus, traffic was just as backed up southbound as it was northbound. I think it was simply all insane volume.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> Actually, 95 was a mess yesterday all the way from Richmond, VA to the Delaware Memorial Bridge. It wasn't just Delaware. It took me 7-1/2 hours to get home from Richmond. Three different times I got off 95 and cut over to route 1 hoping to bypass whatever was causing the delay. I rejoined 95 after 10 or so miles and it was just as bad each time. I even hit standstill traffic in the "express" lanes near Baltimore as well as on 895 approaching the Harbor Tunnel.
> 
> I never saw anything to explain the delays. No accidents. No construction. And it was a beautiful day. Plus, traffic was just as backed up southbound as it was northbound. I think it was simply all insane volume.



Right, but with a 4th lane open on the Del Mem Br....it certainly could have abated 19 miles sooner.  25% decrease in capacity on a max volume day...  "It sucked everywhere else" is not a viable defense when one has the ability to do better.  You're letting them off the hook disneysteve....you are letting them off the hook.


----------



## sharadoc

nono said:


> Bring a car charger if you're going to run Waze and drive long.  It's a much more "active" app (necessarily) than the average.



We love that app. It also uses more data than a GPS but it's fun too.


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Right, but with a 4th lane open on the Del Mem Br....it certainly could have abated 19 miles sooner. 25% decrease in capacity on a max volume day... "It sucked everywhere else" is not a viable defense when one has the ability to do better. You're letting them off the hook disneysteve....you are letting them off the hook.


Maybe so. By the time I reached that point of the drive, I just cut over and took 95 to the Commodore Barry to get home rather than spend any more time waiting to get to the Delaware Memorial. It probably would have taken another half hour at least to get the the Del Mem.


----------



## Cando86

We made the drive down from Michigan in January and this thread was really helpful in making me feel more comfortable with the ride, answering questions and making suggestions on where to stop for the night.

So helpful, in fact, that it looks like we're doing it again in September!

We'll be driving from MI again.  Took us about 18 hours total with stops last time.  We stopped in Macon, GA on the way down and a city right outside of Lexington, KY on the way back.  This worked pretty well except I'm not sure we'd stay in Macon again.  Our hotel and the general area was kind of sketchy feeling. 

We're thinking about leaving on a Thursday after week and either driving for about six hours, stopping for the night around 12:30am and starting again at about 6am OR driving through the night Thursday...but we're kind of leaning against driving through the night.

Anyone have any suggestions on cities to stop in on the way down from MI about six hours into the trip?  We just take 75 the whole way.  THANKS!  Looking forward to planning with you all!


----------



## Judique

pwdebbie said:


> I wonder if 5:30 am might actually put you in DC rush hour traffic. Lots of gov't flex timers start at 6:00.



There is always traffic here but you should still be able to move so long as nobody else crashes and backs us up.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Cando86 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on cities to stop in on the way down from MI about six hours into the trip?  We just take 75 the whole way.  THANKS!  Looking forward to planning with you all!



What part of Michigan do you live in?  I live in Erlanger, KY. That's about 4 1/2 hours south of Detroit. There are a few motels here in Erlanger, but you will have better luck finding a good place in Florence, the next few exits south. 

About 20 miles south of Florence is Dry Ridge. Not nearly as many motels as Florence. But there are a few. I think a Holiday Inn express is there. 

About another 35 miles further down is Georgetown. More motels there than in Dry Ridge. Another 10-15 down the road is Lexington. That should get you close to six hours from Detroit.


----------



## BC1836

Gettin' ready for the next drive. 
Alas, departing in the rain.
All the best!


----------



## chepic

Leaving Saturday....2:00 am from RI.    Kids are packed, I am packed....just leaves the husband!!!!!


----------



## chepic

And thanks for the tip on the Waze app.  Downloading it right now.


----------



## Cando86

LadyBeBop said:


> What part of Michigan do you live in?  I live in Erlanger, KY. That's about 4 1/2 hours south of Detroit. There are a few motels here in Erlanger, but you will have better luck finding a good place in Florence, the next few exits south.
> 
> About 20 miles south of Florence is Dry Ridge. Not nearly as many motels as Florence. But there are a few. I think a Holiday Inn express is there.
> 
> About another 35 miles further down is Georgetown. More motels there than in Dry Ridge. Another 10-15 down the road is Lexington. That should get you close to six hours from Detroit.



Thank you SO much!  We're from metro-Detroit so Lexington sounds like it'd be perfect.


----------



## pwdebbie

Hubby downloaded WAZE tonight.  Now to figure it out.


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Hubby downloaded WAZE tonight.  Now to figure it out.



Join the club! 

All the best!


----------



## jm106

Hi everyone. I love the wealth of knowledge and experience everyone shares. 
I was wondering if you have any packing tips for the long car drive? I was recommended to get packing cubes. 
We are doing a 2 week trip
-1 nt SC on the way
-1 nt Kennedy Space Center
-3 nt Orlando
-3 nt West Palm
-1 flexible on the East coast
-2 nights Savannah
-3 Charleston 
I am trying to think of the best way that we wont have to unload it all each time. Packing cubes seem like a good idea so we can just grab out allocated cube for each stay. But then I have to know what we are ALL wearing ahead which is tricky. 
If I went this route, what to do with the cubes? A Bin of some sort? We have a roof cargo "bubble" that we used last time as well for extra space(I have a Jeep Compass so not "big" but nice sized.) 
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## BC1836

jm106 said:


> Hi everyone. I love the wealth of knowledge and experience everyone shares.
> I was wondering if you have any packing tips for the long car drive? I was recommended to get packing cubes.
> We are doing a 2 week trip
> -1 nt SC on the way
> -1 nt Kennedy Space Center
> -3 nt Orlando
> -3 nt West Palm
> -1 flexible on the East coast
> -2 nights Savannah
> -3 Charleston
> I am trying to think of the best way that we wont have to unload it all each time. Packing cubes seem like a good idea so we can just grab out allocated cube for each stay. But then I have to know what we are ALL wearing ahead which is tricky.
> If I went this route, what to do with the cubes? A Bin of some sort? We have a roof cargo "bubble" that we used last time as well for extra space(I have a Jeep Compass so not "big" but nice sized.)
> Thanks for any ideas.



We use conventional suitcases of various sizes + a small cooler and assorted bags of food 'n' snacks. Use whatever works best for you.

Oh, yeah...we departed (WDW drive #35) this morning from the Jersey Shore at 6:20 a.m. and arrived in Yulee, FL at 9 p.m. for our overnight stay before departing for Lake Beuna Vista tomorrow. Details to follow. Need sleep.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Departed the Jersey Shore at 6:20 a.m. [light showers for about an hour and a half]
DE: 8:00 a.m. [I-95 journey begins]
MD: 8:17 a.m.  [20 minute stop and go in southern MD]
VA: 10:22 a.m. 
NC: 1:23 p.m.
SC: 4:12 p.m.
GA: 7:19 p.m.
FL: 9:00 p.m. [check in at overnight hotel in Yulee at 9:10 p.m.]

Gas at Emporia, VA: $2.29
Gas at exit 77 in SC: $2.19


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Oh, yeah...we departed (WDW drive #35) this morning from the Jersey Shore at 6:20 a.m. and arrived in Yulee, FL at 9 p.m. for our overnight stay before departing for Lake Beuna Vista tomorrow. Details to follow. Need sleep.
> 
> All the best.



Seems like a good ride was had BC.  Enjoy The World!


----------



## chepic

Left RI at 2:17 am.   3 stops so far.  At exit 71 north Carolina.   Traffic has been light, no major issues.  Should be in Disney by 9:30 barring any major problems.  Kids doing well too....no yelling from the back. :0)


----------



## iceprincesskcl

Hello Everyone! I've read almost every page of this thread and many others! I'm still a bit unsure which way we should go down!

We live in Kingston, Ontario and are unsure which would be the best way to get down! We are planning on leaving either LATE Friday May 1st or very Early May 2nd!!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pwdebbie

Hitting the road tomorrow by noon. I am not liking the weather forecast for Sunday and Monday for the Inland route. But checked 95 and it has the same weather. I guess it will be a long slow drive.


----------



## nono

chepic said:


> Left RI at 2:17 am.   3 stops so far.  At exit 71 north Carolina.   Traffic has been light, no major issues.  Should be in Disney by 9:30 barring any major problems.  Kids doing well too....no yelling from the back. :0)



How's it going chepic?


----------



## disneysteve

pwdebbie said:


> Hitting the road tomorrow by noon. I am not liking the weather forecast for Sunday and Monday for the Inland route. But checked 95 and it has the same weather. I guess it will be a long slow drive.


Safe travels. I hope the weather doesn't slow you down too much. Been there, done that. It's not much fun.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Safe travels. I hope the weather doesn't slow you down too much. Been there, done that. It's not much fun.



Upon your arrival, check in on the Disboards. Perhaps our paths will cross. 

All the best!


----------



## specialkk77

only 17 more days until our first drive...i've been as far as the outer banks in NC, but that's it! I'm getting a little nervous!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Departed the Jersey Shore at 6:20 a.m. [light showers for about an hour and a half]
> DE: 8:00 a.m. [I-95 journey begins]
> MD: 8:17 a.m.  [20 minute stop and go in southern MD]
> VA: 10:22 a.m.
> NC: 1:23 p.m.
> SC: 4:12 p.m.
> GA: 7:19 p.m.
> FL: 9:00 p.m. [check in at overnight hotel in Yulee at 9:10 p.m.]
> 
> Gas at Emporia, VA: $2.29
> Gas at exit 77 in SC: $2.19


 

Wow, do you always take a light shower for 1.5 hours before hitting the road?  You must be the cleanest driver on 95!


----------



## sharadoc

Well, the years of Disney Driving took their toll and the red Minnie Van has been retired, traded in with 165,000 miles on it, about 30,000 of it was to,from,around WDW over the past 5 years.  I was sad to see it go, for a day or two it felt like I had to take a beloved pet and have it put down (not joking, I loved that van - it felt like part of me when I was driving).

Good news, the new Blue Dodge Grand Caravan SXT, name to be decided by our next drive. Has double DVD screens, premium sound system with hard drive, back-up cameras, tons of air bags, shiny navy blue paint and the smoothest ride ever! Still finding the seat position that works for me, but very happy with the purchase. Funny thing was all the test driving and shopping for options always came down to "how will this be on the drive to Disney World"? Priorities, right??

The Minnie Van had a Minnie Mouse antenna topper to go with the name. I am thinking of using the Sorcerer Mickey hat topper for this one (cause I like it to match) but can't come up with a good name for it. Any ideas??


----------



## dvcville

Working on the checklist! 83 days till we reach the House of Mouse.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Wow, do you always take a light shower for 1.5 hours before hitting the road?  You must be the cleanest driver on 95!



And we use unopened soap from the Grand Floridian! 

All the best from the GFR, club level!


----------



## sharadoc

Okay, the family named the New Blue Van. It's now officially the People Mover!!


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from the Grand Floridian Resort!

Transportation today: bus to AK (this afternoon); launch to MK (this evening). Our vehicle rests in the parking area.

All the best.


----------



## AaronInWI

sharadoc said:


> The Minnie Van had a Minnie Mouse antenna topper to go with the name. I am thinking of using the Sorcerer Mickey hat topper for this one (cause I like it to match) but can't come up with a good name for it. Any ideas??


Not nearly as clever or cute as The Minnie Van, but how about Vantasia?


----------



## AaronInWI

sharadoc said:


> Okay, the family named the New Blue Van. It's now officially the People Mover!!


I should have read ahead... I like this much better! (Plus, it is my wife's favorite ride in all of WDW.)


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Hey, BC, the trip is ON.  Hubby said Tuesday morning that we are going, no ifs, ands, or buts.       So now I (the driver) need to decide whether I am doing 81-77-26-95 or 15-17-95 (the route we used to take to Williamsburg in the pre-empty-nester days when we didn't want to venture to far from home).  We hit the road on the 19th.



Are you folks at WDW now?

All the best from the GFR!


----------



## BC1836

We had our shortest ride ever at WDW yesterday: a courtesy bell services cart ride from Sugar Loaf to the main building! 

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Tolls coming to I-4 in a few years (old news but more confirmations about timing)! 

All the best from the Grand Floridian Resort!


----------



## cranbiz

Tolls on I4 will be for those who wish to use the toll lanes. They are being build by a private company and are optional to use. They will be like the lanes in VA and MD where they are "express" lanes.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> Tolls on I4 will be for those who wish to use the toll lanes. They are being build by a private company and are optional to use. They will be like the lanes in VA and MD where they are "express" lanes.



Thanks very much for the clarification! However, we don't know whether that's good or bad! 

[Driving later from the GFR to the WL: Artist Point dining!]

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Disney Hess up 14-cents during the week we've been here: up to $2.49 a gallon (regular). Beginning our drive home tomorrow morning. 

[Note: Took a bus from the GFR to HS and we were the only ones on board!]

All the best!


----------



## chepic

OK.  Left okw at 7:00am.  Currently on Jersey turn Pike....1/2 way up.  So far traffic in Virginia was a bit rough but only really lost 30 minutes.   Rained from Georgia to Maryland.   Fingers crossed New York and Connecticut will be OK.  Eta in RI, 2:00am.    Drive down was fantastic.    Pulled into Orlando 9:30 ish.  Ended up getting a room at a Marriott because Disney had NO availability.   Checked in next day at OKW.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Question for Houston residents.  We are coming in on I-10 from Katy to Beaumont.  We have the choice of coming into Katy headed East at 3:30-4 or 6:30-7 starting this portion of the trip.  Which is the better traffic time?  It is on a Wednesday.  I know neither is preferable but its what we have to work with.  Would you recommend coming in at the earlier time and trying to make it through to Beaumont to eat dinner or eat in Katy at the later time and then after 40 minutes (7:30 or so head on to Beaumont.  This is giving us fits trying to figure out.


----------



## BC1836

Departed WDW at 7:46 a.m. 
GA: 10:57 a.m.
SC: 12:37 p.m.
NC: 3:41 p.m.
VA: 6:26 p.m.
Staying in Thornburg, VA overnight.

No traffic of note during our 803 miles driven today. Headin' for the Jersey Shore tomorrow. 

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Departed WDW at 7:46 a.m.
> GA: 10:57 a.m.
> SC: 12:37 p.m.
> NC: 3:41 p.m.
> VA: 6:26 p.m.
> Staying in Thornburg, VA overnight.
> 
> No traffic of note during our 803 miles driven today. Headin' for the Jersey Shore tomorrow.
> 
> All the best.


 
Safe Travels.  Soon you will be doing a "welcome home" at your exit 67!


----------



## happily single

chepic said:


> OK.  Left okw at 7:00am.  Currently on Jersey turn Pike....1/2 way up.  So far traffic in Virginia was a bit rough but only really lost 30 minutes.   Rained from Georgia to Maryland.   Fingers crossed New York and Connecticut will be OK.  Eta in RI, 2:00am.    Drive down was fantastic.    Pulled into Orlando 9:30 ish.  Ended up getting a room at a Marriott because Disney had NO availability.   Checked in next day at OKW.




I will be driving HOME only from Orlando in less than a month.  Can you refresh my memory as to the tolls coming home?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Safe Travels.  Soon you will be doing a "welcome home" at your exit 67!



Howdy! We returned home this afternoon at 1:50 p.m.

Total round-trip miles driven: 2,172 (19 of them were driven in WDW).

No major traffic problems except for the usual stop/slowdown at mm 155 in VA where the busy feeder lane quickly creates four lanes of traffic that must return to three (alongside the construction).

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

happily single said:


> I will be driving HOME only from Orlando in less than a month.  Can you refresh my memory as to the tolls coming home?



Assuming you will be driving I-95: $4.00 (Baltimore tunnel); $8.00 (Maryland major rip-off fee); $4.00 (Delaware rip-off fee).

All the best!


----------



## chepic

happily single said:


> I will be driving HOME only from Orlando in less than a month.  Can you refresh my memory as to the tolls coming home?


I would love to, but we ended up getting the easypass from the Newport bridge authority and I don't even think about it anymore.  I know there was Jersey, Delaware, and New York.  Not certain about others, or even the cost.  Sorry.


----------



## chepic

nono said:


> How's it going chepic?


Sorry I didn't reply.  We got down to FL in record time...pulled into the Marriott just off property at 9:30.


----------



## chepic

sharadoc said:


> Okay, the family named the New Blue Van. It's now officially the People Mover!!


Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happily single

chepic said:


> I would love to, but we ended up getting the easypass from the Newport bridge authority and I don't even think about it anymore.  I know there was Jersey, Delaware, and New York.  Not certain about others, or even the cost.  Sorry.


Thanks. Didnt even think of that. I have an EZ-pass! Now i have to remember to pack it


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Howdy! We returned home this afternoon at 1:50 p.m.
> 
> Total round-trip miles driven: 2,172 (19 of them were driven in WDW).
> 
> No major traffic problems except for the usual stop/slowdown at mm 155 in VA where the busy feeder lane quickly creates four lanes of traffic that must return to three (alongside the construction).
> 
> All the best!


 
Yes, I had noticed by your earlier post showing times that you made good progress.  After you hit VA at 6:26, how much longer was it till you reached Thornburg?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Yes, I had noticed by your earlier post showing times that you made good progress.  After you hit VA at 6:26, how much longer was it till you reached Thornburg?



Thornburg, VA is exit #118, and we reached it at 9:15 p.m. (reason for the extra half hour: food stop at Cracker Barrel).

We made our reservation while on the road at about 5:30 p.m. We estimated we could easily reach Thornburg by 9:30 since post-sunset darkness wouldn't arrive until around 8:30, it wasn't raining and the traffic was moderate.

Starting our drive home from Thornburg instead of Emporia (exit #11) or Petersburg (exit #45), two of our usual overnight stops, shortened our drive by about two hours...that's the equivalent of skipping MD (109 miles of I-95).

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Thornburg, VA is exit #118, and we reached it at 9:15 p.m. (reason for the extra half hour: food stop at Cracker Barrel).
> 
> We made our reservation while on the road at about 5:30 p.m. We estimated we could easily reach Thornburg by 9:30 since post-sunset darkness wouldn't arrive until around 8:30, it wasn't raining and the traffic was moderate.
> 
> Starting our drive home from Thornburg instead of Emporia (exit #11) or Petersburg (exit #45), two of our usual overnight stops, shortened our drive by about two hours...that's the equivalent of skipping MD (109 miles of I-95).
> 
> All the best.


 
Thanks for the info.  I will file it away for any future return trips that involve an overnight stay.  That second day drive seems to take forever, and starting it from further north would be a help. 

I guess day two you would only be about an hour from DC, and just have to leave that second morning so as to arrive there after the morning rush.  No need for a prompt start to that second morning.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Thanks for the info.  I will file it away for any future return trips that involve an overnight stay.  That second day drive seems to take forever, and starting it from further north would be a help.
> 
> I guess day two you would only be about an hour from DC, and just have to leave that second morning so as to arrive there after the morning rush.  No need for a prompt start to that second morning.



Indeed, the second day's drive does seem "to take forever," and this further-north start in VA helped. We were home relatively early.

All the best.


----------



## Harryo

23 more days until we begin our annual trek to WDW from Mass


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> Upon your arrival, check in on the Disboards. Perhaps our paths will cross.
> 
> All the best!


Today was my first chance to check the boards.  We made it safely but the drive in the Charlotte area on the 19th was horrible with rain.  We stayed at the Southern Lodge in Orangeburg, SC, supposedly the #1 hotel in Orangeburg.  Horrible horrible horrible.  Arrived at POFQ at 1:00 pm on the 20th.  We head home this Friday.  Now to figure out how to get to 417 from POFQ.


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> Are you folks at WDW now?
> 
> All the best from the GFR!


Yes, sorry, I have not had a chance to check DISboards until now.  We head home Friday.  Epcot tonight, playing it by ear for our last two days.


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Yes, sorry, I have not had a chance to check DISboards until now.  We head home Friday.  Epcot tonight, playing it by ear for our last two days.



Alas, perhaps next time. Enjoy your last two days...and then you can start your next count down to WDW!

All the best!


----------



## FFMickey

I think I am going crazy again. Thinking about driving from Omaha to Orlando with an overnight in Chattanooga or Atlanta. We did it last year in December and I said I was not going to drive down again, but we also did it non-stop.... what do you road warriors think?


----------



## BC1836

FFMickey said:


> I think I am going crazy again. Thinking about driving from Omaha to Orlando with an overnight in Chattanooga or Atlanta. We did it last year in December and I said I was not going to drive down again, but we also did it non-stop.... what do you road warriors think?



You're talking about a 20+ hour-1,400+ mile drive! It's safer to do it over two days (one moment of sleep behind the wheel could prove disasterous). And don't forget to drive a bit farther: WDW is in Lake Buena Vista; not much magic in Orlando except for the Orlando Magic! 

All the best!


----------



## jm106

You men and women are keeping me going with another drive upcoming. Every time I start to freak out about it, I read here. You all make it seem easier. Thank you. We are breaking it up this time where as October we drove straight through over night(but stopped going home.) We still have over 11 hours on our final leg from Charleston. 
I just keep trying to build up excitement about it not dread. (Drive is to Orlando, but not Disney which is part of why I am not as excited.) 
Thanks again travelers! 2 more months


----------



## BVC4us

We too, are about to drive again. We are driving from Massachusetts . We will try the other route this time...78-81-77-26. We are trying to get to Orangeburg, SC. I know someone mentioned that the hotel they stayed in was terrible but does anyone know if the area is okay? Are there a lot of hotels around there? Thanks...I'm excited but getting anxious about the drive.


----------



## Simba's Girl

BCV-are you picking up 81 past NYC? When we drive down from MA, we take the Tappan-Zee and route around the skirts of NYC norther NJ. It is easy to pick up I80-I81 from there and head south on what we call the "western" route avoiding most of I95.I will note that I have heard that there is construction on that bridge, so YMMV. Very pretty drive.


----------



## deedisneydream97

BVC4us said:


> We too, are about to drive again. We are driving from Massachusetts . We will try the other route this time...78-81-77-26. We are trying to get to Orangeburg, SC. I know someone mentioned that the hotel they stayed in was terrible but does anyone know if the area is okay? Are there a lot of hotels around there? Thanks...I'm excited but getting anxious about the drive.



Do you have AAA?  When you map out a trip, it will show you all the hotels in the area.  I don't know anything about Orangeburg.  I would imagine it is no better or any worse than any other I-95 stop over.  I know that I prefer hotels that have interior hallways and not exterior doors.



Simba's Girl said:


> BCV-are you picking up 81 past NYC? When we drive down from MA, we take the Tappan-Zee and route around the skirts of NYC norther NJ. It is easy to pick up I80-I81 from there and head south on what we call the "western" route avoiding most of I95.I will note that I have heard that there is construction on that bridge, so YMMV. Very pretty drive.



The Tappan Zee construction should not impact much.  They are building an entirely new span, and so far (as of last month anyway) all construction seems to be taking place along side the existing bridge.  Also, you don't have to take 80 all the way to 81 in Penn.  You can get on 33 south in the Stroudsburg, PA area from 80 and that hooks in to 78 in the Lehigh Valley area and then that hooks in to 81.  There is a little rush hour stuff that goes on, but nothing like the NYC or DC area.

Will be doing the drive also this summer, but we are in NJ, so will be driving down as far as Brunswick, GA.


----------



## pwdebbie

BVC4us said:


> We too, are about to drive again. We are driving from Massachusetts . We will try the other route this time...78-81-77-26. We are trying to get to Orangeburg, SC. I know someone mentioned that the hotel they stayed in was terrible but does anyone know if the area is okay? Are there a lot of hotels around there? Thanks...I'm excited but getting anxious about the drive.



That was me. Do NOT stay at the Southern Lodge. Sleep Inn was great and there are several other chains at that exit. It used to be just hotels, gas station or two, and a few little quick restaurants. I was surprised at the growth in this area in the last few years. Totally safe feeling area, just choose a well-known chain.


----------



## pwdebbie

Ok someone - How do I get from Disney property to 417? I don't see a single sign for 417 on our bus travels to the parks. Heading north first thing Friday morning.


----------



## deedisneydream97

I think it is also known as something else...like the Greenway or Florida's turnpike?  What resort or park will you be coming from?  It looks like you can pick it up by the Osceloa Parkway which is the roadway that feeds off into Victory Way (pop, AoA) and the Blizzard Beach area.


----------



## minnie mum

pwdebbie said:


> Ok someone - How do I get from Disney property to 417? I don't see a single sign for 417 on our bus travels to the parks. Heading north first thing Friday morning.



Couldn't be easier. Depending on which resort you're staying at, Irlo Bronson/192, Osceola Parkway, and Epcot Center Drive/536 all intersect with the 417. We used it when we left for home during morning rush hour and judging by the radio traffic reports, we saved beaucoup time. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## scrappinmom

I'm actually excited to drive from Crystal lake, Il (about 60 miles north of Chicago) to WDW. It's our first real (longer than 3 days) trip since 2011...We're staying 10 nights...Leaving 6/25 - driving past Atlanta (about 12 hrs) then stopping for the night, driving the next morning to WDW - Goal is to hit Coronado by 3pm on Friday the 26th! It's just my 2 girls (20 &15) and I. We are celebrating one dd's 21st birthday while we are there! 

Thanks for all the tips & comments - I've spent nearly all morning reading them....time to get to work!


----------



## Cheerio

BVC4us said:


> We too, are about to drive again. We are driving from Massachusetts . We will try the other route this time...78-81-77-26. We are trying to get to Orangeburg, SC. I know someone mentioned that the hotel they stayed in was terrible but does anyone know if the area is okay? Are there a lot of hotels around there? Thanks...I'm excited but getting anxious about the drive.



We have Country Inn & Suites and Hampton Inn in Orangeburg recommended to us. We'll be staying at one of them when we drive down in Feb  There's lots of hotels right there to pick from.


----------



## BC1836

Awaiting a driving report from dvczerfs, a record holder on this site (see post #1 on page one), who shoud be in Lake Buena Vista by now.

All the best!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

I'm looking for a little clarification for those of you who drive down the East coast. I've read that some people take the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel, to 97, to 50, to 301, to 95 to avoid D.C. 
1. Is the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel also I895? So it would be 95s to 895s to 97 (instead of getting on 295S)?
2. Is 495 also a workaround DC?

Thanks! We are traveling on a Saturday in the summer (early August), probably getting to the D.C. area around 11:00am.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello old friends!!! DD decided on Wednesday afternoon to take Friday off so we cancelled over night reservations in Virginia and added a night at okw!! We departed the Lehigh valley at 12:35 am and hit the Florida Welcoming center 13 1/2 hours later. ( the sign did say 95 ). Lol 
We took 78/81/66/17/95/4. We are taking 4/95/26/77/81/78 home. The later is about 45 min faster. 
No issue but a bit of rain in Virginia. The only traffic we hit was some slow downs on i4 in Orlando. I hit Orlando at 5:00 rush hour. We spent some time with a disdad who works close to the Florida state line. We had a nice meet up again!!! 
Anyway, time for bed, I've been up for 23 straight hours. Lol. We leave Monday , May 11th for home. Drive safe, keep the shinny side up!!!


----------



## BC1836

nvrenoughdisney said:


> I'm looking for a little clarification for those of you who drive down the East coast. I've read that some people take the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel, to 97, to 50, to 301, to 95 to avoid D.C.
> 1. Is the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel also I895? So it would be 95s to 895s to 97 (instead of getting on 295S)?
> 2. Is 495 also a workaround DC?
> 
> Thanks! We are traveling on a Saturday in the summer (early August), probably getting to the D.C. area around 11:00am.



The Baltimore Harbor Tunnel ($4.00) is on I-95.

Remember: if you are near Baltimore or DC around rosh hour the


nvrenoughdisney said:


> I'm looking for a little clarification for those of you who drive down the East coast. I've read that some people take the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel, to 97, to 50, to 301, to 95 to avoid D.C.
> 1. Is the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel also I895? So it would be 95s to 895s to 97 (instead of getting on 295S)?
> 2. Is 495 also a workaround DC?
> 
> Thanks! We are traveling on a Saturday in the summer (early August), probably getting to the D.C. area around 11:00am.



The Baltimore Harbor Tunnel ($4.00) is on I-95.

Remember: driving near Baltimore or DC around rush hour means that the corresponding beltways are equally as crowded.

Note: Traffic can be heavier on a Saturday in the summer as drivers head to DE and VA beaches. Things improve south of Richmond.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

What form of WDW transportation makes you appreciate your personal motor vehicle: bus or monorail (we're leaving out the launches, cruisers and ferries)?

We vote: "Bus!"

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Hello old friends!!! DD decided on Wednesday afternoon to take Friday off so we cancelled over night reservations in Virginia and added a night at okw!! We departed the Lehigh valley at 12:35 am and hit the Florida Welcoming center 13 1/2 hours later. ( the sign did say 95 ). Lol
> We took 78/81/66/17/95/4. We are taking 4/95/26/77/81/78 home. The later is about 45 min faster.
> No issue but a bit of rain in Virginia. The only traffic we hit was some slow downs on i4 in Orlando. I hit Orlando at 5:00 rush hour. We spent some time with a disdad who works close to the Florida state line. We had a nice meet up again!!!
> Anyway, time for bed, I've been up for 23 straight hours. Lol. We leave Monday , May 11th for home. Drive safe, keep the shinny side up!!!


 

Enjoy your trip.  Glad to hear it was pretty much a  problem free ride.


----------



## celebrationgamer

pwdebbie said:


> Ok someone - How do I get from Disney property to 417? I don't see a single sign for 417 on our bus travels to the parks. Heading north first thing Friday morning.



In my mind, the easiest way to get to 417 from Disney Property is via the Osceola.  This is the route most of the Magic Express buses take.  If you're staying at Art of Animation or AKL, you're practically there already.  If you're driving north in Florida, you'll connect up to the 417 by taking Florida's Turnpike straight to Orlando.

From Disney property, I tend to take World Drive to 192 (Irlo Bronson), but that's because I live a block away from the Celebration exit for 417.

417 runs up the east side of Orlando, and is a gateway for locations like Cocoa Beach, the Kennedy Space Center, Daytona Beach (although the more direct route there is the traffic-heavy I4), and, of course, MCO Airport.


----------



## cranbiz

BC1836 said:


> The Baltimore Harbor Tunnel ($4.00) is on I-95.
> 
> Remember: if you are near Baltimore or DC around rosh hour the
> 
> 
> The Baltimore Harbor Tunnel ($4.00) is on I-95.
> 
> Remember: driving near Baltimore or DC around rush hour means that the corresponding beltways are equally as crowded.
> 
> Note: Traffic can be heavier on a Saturday in the summer as drivers head to DE and VA beaches. Things improve south of Richmond.
> 
> All the best.



No, the Ft McHenry Tunnel is on I95. The Baltimore Harbor tunnel is I895.  Both are $4.00.

Personally, I would just stay on I95 and pick up I495 around DC unless you are there during rush hour. Then all bets are off.

I have frequented the MA to FL routes and as of late, NC to MA and I always do this.  Going any other route is much more trouble and has not been worth it IMHO.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> No, the Ft McHenry Tunnel is on I95. The Baltimore Harbor tunnel is I895.



After 36 drives to WDW we thought we were on I-95! 

All the best!


----------



## pmdeve

What time do we need to leave Philadelphia to avoid DC rush hour?


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

cranbiz said:


> No, the Ft McHenry Tunnel is on I95. The Baltimore Harbor tunnel is I895. Both are $4.00.
> 
> Personally, I would just stay on I95 and pick up I495 around DC unless you are there during rush hour. Then all bets are off.
> 
> I have frequented the MA to FL routes and as of late, NC to MA and I always do this. Going any other route is much more trouble and has not been worth it IMHO.



Thanks! I know I'm map challenged but that really threw me for a loop!


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> No, the Ft McHenry Tunnel is on I95. The Baltimore Harbor tunnel is I895.  Both are $4.00




Clarification and correction: We _were_ always on I-95 but referred to the Fort McHenry Tunnel as the "Baltimore Harbor Tunnel!"

[....and I used to live in Baltimore!] Go figure. 

All the best.


----------



## disneymom06

Just curious, which route is better? We always take the Fort McHenry Tunnel. Is the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel better? After the GW, we are usually on auto pilot and follow 95.


----------



## disneysteve

disneymom06 said:


> Just curious, which route is better? We always take the Fort McHenry Tunnel. Is the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel better? After the GW, we are usually on auto pilot and follow 95.


I'm the one that mentioned this earlier. We got a tip years ago to take the Harbor Tunnel and go down 301 and we've used that route several times. In fact, I just used it a few weeks ago when I went to the Richmond DIS meet. It is not traffic-free by any means but it is far, far better than going through DC at rush hour, which seems to last from about 2pm to 8pm. I'm not sure how the AM rush hour is.

The other nice thing about 301 is that a good stretch of it is a commercial area with stores, restaurants, and gas stations. It's easy to find a spot to take a break, have dinner, and stretch your legs.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Clarification and correction: We _were_ always on I-95 but referred to the Fort McHenry Tunnel as the "Baltimore Harbor Tunnel!"
> 
> [....and I used to live in Baltimore!] Go figure.
> 
> All the best.


 

Too many early morning departure times!  It happens to the best of us!!!


----------



## Cookiecamilla

We are making our first drive from the western chicago suburbs in June. Wondering where a good place to stop is? We plan to leave around 5 am so we can make it as far south as possible.


----------



## nono

pmdeve said:


> What time do we need to leave Philadelphia to avoid DC rush hour?



I'd like to aim for Lorton, VA by 6 a.m.  That would be about 2:30 - 2:45 hours from the Philadelphia airport...so...3:30 a.m.?


----------



## AaronInWI

Cookiecamilla said:


> We are making our first drive from the western chicago suburbs in June. Wondering where a good place to stop is? We plan to leave around 5 am so we can make it as far south as possible.


That largely depends on how far you want to drive the first day. We're coming from about two hours north of you in Wisconsin. Our first drive a few years ago, we left around 3:30 Saturday morning and stopped south of Atlanta in Morrow, GA. We chose Morrow because we are partial to Drury Inn, and that one was convenient for us on our route. It was about 13 or so hours from home, and left us with a short 5-6 hour drive the second day. I would say ultimately, try to get south of Atlanta the first day so you have an easy second day.


----------



## Cookiecamilla

Thanks! We are hoping to get south of Atlanta. I am used to driving from Atlanta since I lived there most of my life. This should be an intersting trip but I know my kids will be troopers because we drove Atlanta to Minneapolis last year and they were fine!


----------



## happily single

This year we are only driving home (airfare coming back was too expensive).  We will be getting off our cruise by 9:30 am. in Port canaveral on May 24th.  I would like to get as north as possible before stopping.  Is Virginia a reasonable expectation?


----------



## cranbiz

happily single said:


> This year we are only driving home (airfare coming back was too expensive).  We will be getting off our cruise by 9:30 am. in Port canaveral on May 24th.  I would like to get as north as possible before stopping.  Is Virginia a reasonable expectation?



Yes, it is. That is about 11-12 hours from Port Canaveral.


----------



## Enchanted Minnie

Ok I have been lurking on this post for months! My family and I are driving from Albuquerque, New Mexico to Caribbean Beach Resort. We have a 2012 Chrysler Town and Country. I'm planning on taking I-40 to Amarillo, then I-20 E to I-10 E. So basically Albuquerque to Amarillo to Dallas to Shreveport, La to Jackson, Ms to Mobile, Al to Tallahassee then on down to Orlando. I'm thinking of stopping in Shreveport since that's the half way point. It's about 26 hours one way. My DH and I are able to drive, so 2 drivers. 

This is our first long road trip and I'm hoping I have everything covered, new brakes, new tires, check up on the van, etc... Am I forgetting anything? Reading this post makes me feel pretty confident but then talking to everyday people think I'm crazy and I start wondering if I'm forgetting anything! But with airfare, this is more cost effective, plus everyone should go on a long road trip at least once in their life! I think the kids will learn a lot! We leave next Tuesday! Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## BC1836

Enchanted Minnie said:


> Ok I have been lurking on this post for months! My family and I are driving from Albuquerque, New Mexico to Caribbean Beach Resort. We have a 2012 Chrysler Town and Country. I'm planning on taking I-40 to Amarillo, then I-20 E to I-10 E. So basically Albuquerque to Amarillo to Dallas to Shreveport, La to Jackson, Ms to Mobile, Al to Tallahassee then on down to Orlando. I'm thinking of stopping in Shreveport since that's the half way point. It's about 26 hours one way. My DH and I are able to drive, so 2 drivers.
> 
> This is our first long road trip and I'm hoping I have everything covered, new brakes, new tires, check up on the van, etc... Am I forgetting anything? Reading this post makes me feel pretty confident but then talking to everyday people think I'm crazy and I start wondering if I'm forgetting anything! But with airfare, this is more cost effective, plus everyone should go on a long road trip at least once in their life! I think the kids will learn a lot! We leave next Tuesday! Thank you all so much in advance!



Twenty-six hours is a long one-way drive; it's impact on the body (especially the legs) can be problematic. Also, try and fill up that gas tank at an appropriate time before you get into the post-midnight hours of driving. Be cautious about where and when you stop for gas at night/pre-dawn (we know: we've driven I-10 from Mississippi to Texas). An overnight stay would address both of the aforementioned issues.

In any event, be safe. On I-10, turn right at Jacksonsville! 

All the best.


----------



## Enchanted Minnie

Oops I should have specified! Of course we will be making stops for gas and stretching! We are probably staying overnight in Shreveport! Yes, 26 hours is a lot for one shot! I-10 in Jacksonville turn right, got it! Thank you so much!


----------



## BC1836

Enchanted Minnie said:


> Oops I should have specified! Of course we will be making stops for gas and stretching! We are probably staying overnight in Shreveport! Yes, 26 hours is a lot for one shot! I-10 in Jacksonville turn right, got it! Thank you so much!



One tough part of the drive heading west on I-10 was the sun glare at sunset on a cloudless day. Traffic slowed to a crawl. The same thing happens on that one stretch of I-4 leaving Orlando and approaching Lake Buena Vista.

All the best.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Enchanted Minnie said:


> everyone should go on a long road trip at least once in their life! I think the kids will learn a lot! We leave next Tuesday! Thank you all so much in advance!


 
Totally agree that everyone should take a road trip at least once in their life.  However, you need to take time out to stop.  I think 1,800 miles over two days is pushing it.  We just did 900 miles over one day, but the second day was less than 50 miles.
If you can, spread the trip out over at least three days.  Both ways. 
Couple of other things. 
1) Have you thought about picking up I-49 out of Shreveport, and head south to I-10?  That may be a little quicker.  If you go that way, make sure you pick up I-12 out of Baton Rouge.  That way, you'll bypass New Orleans.  You'll pick up I-10 again east of New Orleans.
2) I know a little bit about Shreveport since my daughter lives there.  Nice city, but I'd try to stay on the outskirts if possible.  If you can, get a room in Bossier City, which is just east of Shreveport.  You'll have to backtrack a few miles (maybe about five miles) if you take the I-49 route.  Conversely, you could stay an hour south of Shreveport in Natchitoches.  Very nice, historic town.  It's the setting for the movie "Steel Magnolias."
3) When going on I-10, turn when you get to Lake City (I-75), not Jacksonville (I-95).  Unless you want to add an extra hour or two to your trip.
Good luck.


----------



## Enchanted Minnie

Thanks Lady BeBop! Yes, my DH and I have been talking about leaving even earlier than I had originally planned so we could take longer and not feel so rushed! I think now that it's getting closer I'm able to think more clearly that the fact it's really happening and to nail down some plans (and not be so stubborn about making good time!)

I haven't ever driven any further than Dallas so I'm not familiar with the roads out in Louisiana! That helps me out a lot! Thank you! I'm adding that to my plans now! Thank you for the tip on hotels in Bossier City! Since it's just for the night we just want clean and safe and don't mind driving a few extra miles to do so!

Thank you so much for the advice! Ah, just got the new tires on, brakes tomorrow! Now let's hope this isn't a Griswold Family Vacation Road Trip!


----------



## pwdebbie

We came home May 1 - 2.  When we left POFQ at 6:15 a.m., we were thinking a straight through drive since GPS said we would be home by 9:15.  Then when I decided to take in the inland route instead of GPS's choice of 95 all the way, she added another hour.  Then we hit Charlotte at what I thought would not be rush hour but it took forever to go through there.  We saw no accidents, no construction, but just sat in traffic forever.  I had a tractor trailer behind that felt like a guardian angel -- he kept perfect distance, didn't ride my bumper and didn't let anyone sneak in between us.  I told Jim that I actually felt protected by the tractor trailer behind me.  When the traffic finally broke free and the tractor trailer went around us, Jim waved to him and the guy waved back, Jim said he felt like there was a connection there, so maybe the guy really was staying behind me on purpose.  PA gal in a mom van in traffic in Charlotte, he might have felt compassion toward me!  

Getting to 417 was a cinch once I realized that all the signs for the "Florida Greenway" were  for 417.  Geesh, why don't they put the number on the sign instead of the name of the road???

We ended up staying the night at a HIE in Dublin, VA (wonderful place to stay, great staff, great room, great breakfast) and arrived home Saturday around 11:30.


----------



## theyoungs07

Cookiecamilla said:


> We are making our first drive from the western chicago suburbs in June. Wondering where a good place to stop is? We plan to leave around 5 am so we can make it as far south as possible.


We're from the Quad Cities (far west side of IL) and we drove to Macon, GA.  My main goal was to get us past Atlanta in the first day, Macon is a long boring drive from ATL.  I think next time we'll stop closer to ATL in Stockbridge, Forsyth, McDonough.  It makes for an easy drive the next day.  

Waze and iExit are necessities for the drive.  Waze helped me know a cop was sitting ahead in GA, the car in front of me got nabbed and it could have been me if I hadn't slowed with the alert.  iExit is fantastic for knowing what is at the coming exits and very important...how far off the interstate they are.


----------



## staceychev

cranbiz said:


> No, the Ft McHenry Tunnel is on I95. The Baltimore Harbor tunnel is I895.  Both are $4.00.
> 
> Personally, I would just stay on I95 and pick up I495 around DC unless you are there during rush hour. Then all bets are off.
> 
> I have frequented the MA to FL routes and as of late, NC to MA and I always do this.  Going any other route is much more trouble and has not been worth it IMHO.



Right now (or at least around spring break when we drove to Naples), there was construction on I-95 South, and Google Maps re-routed us on 895 around Baltimore. I'm glad it did. I went to school in DC, and can get from Jersey to DC on autopilot, and never before that trip diverged from I-95.


----------



## Cookiecamilla

Oh yeah! I know the ATL-Macon drive well...used to live in Atlanta. I think Macon will be my goal for the first day too....now just to get my husband on board! haha! I think he is hoping Nashville!


----------



## edbo77

For those that plan on driving to WDW anytime soon, I suggest that you get the Waze app for your phones.  Made the drive from MA to FL in February for a non-Disney trip and only hit one spot where I wasn't already warned about police ahead.  Helped me to get there in record time!


----------



## BC1836

edbo77 said:


> For those that plan on driving to WDW anytime soon, I suggest that you get the Waze app for your phones.  Made the drive from MA to FL in February for a non-Disney trip and only hit one spot where I wasn't already warned about police ahead.  Helped me to get there in record time!



We've got the Waze app and will put it to the test next month.

All the best!


----------



## chepic

edbo77 said:


> For those that plan on driving to WDW anytime soon, I suggest that you get the Waze app for your phones.  Made the drive from MA to FL in February for a non-Disney trip and only hit one spot where I wasn't already warned about police ahead.  Helped me to get there in record time!


We did the Waze app and it really helped getting through the northeast:  Virginia up to RI.   So glad someone here mentioned it.


----------



## karalecia26

FFMickey said:


> I think I am going crazy again. Thinking about driving from Omaha to Orlando with an overnight in Chattanooga or Atlanta. We did it last year in December and I said I was not going to drive down again, but we also did it non-stop.... what do you road warriors think?



We drove from Sioux City to Disney last summer and did most of it straight through.  Stopped a few times and took a cat nap at a rest area.  We were just so excited to get there!  We also had 2 drivers.  We will be repeating this drive in December!


----------



## BC1836

Awaiting dvczerfs' latest drive report (see all time records on page 1)!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Still waiting on dvczerfs....

All the best.


----------



## dvczerfs

Good afternoon! First day back to work today. We are home. Had a great 10 nights at wdw. It was great watching Briana walk up to the people she worked with, tapping them on the shoulder and watching there expressions. Lol 
They all asked when is she coming back. Lol She does miss the people she worked with and worked for but she likes wdw to be her vacation spot, not her work place. I know, I didn't get it either until she ask me one day, do you vacation where you work? Lol  Smart kid lol
We departed at 1:15am from Boardwalk. We were traveling on a week day and no matter what time and what direction we went, I was going to hit rush hour near a city. Thank god we did depart when we did, I got a text from a buddy of mine who, let's just say, works for the government lol, there was a reck on i95 at 3:30am in Jacksonville involving three semis and a few cars and there were fatalities  and i95 north bound was completely closed and would be for hours. 
We hit Charolete Nc around 8:15. It wasn't as bad as I thought. We never stopped completely but crawled for a few miles. 
We hit i81 and there was a repaying project going on which slowed us up a bit.
Next, there was a truck fire in Harrisburg Pa. But crawled through that. All things considered, we only lost about 45 min. Total. 
Dw and I are are all re packed and ready to go again in 124 days. We are staying 10 nights in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. 
Friends on Facebook follow our vacation and know we didn't have hot water at okw for a few nights and after a "polite" discussion, which I don't get pissed often but one or two things were going to happen. I get moved into a new resort with benifits or I'm going to jail. They moved us into a one bedroom at Boardwalk , facing the Boardwalk and Epcot, refunded three nights worth of points and gave us each 3 extra fps of our choice per day the rest of our stay. 
Dispite the water problem, we had a great time. Looking forward to making the drive again.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Good afternoon! First day back to work today. We are home. Had a great 10 nights at wdw. It was great watching Briana walk up to the people she worked with, tapping them on the shoulder and watching there expressions. Lol
> They all asked when is she coming back. Lol She does miss the people she worked with and worked for but she likes wdw to be her vacation spot, not her work place. I know, I didn't get it either until she ask me one day, do you vacation where you work? Lol  Smart kid lol
> We departed at 1:15am from Boardwalk. We were traveling on a week day and no matter what time and what direction we went, I was going to hit rush hour near a city. Thank god we did depart when we did, I got a text from a buddy of mine who, let's just say, works for the government lol, there was a reck on i95 at 3:30am in Jacksonville involving three semis and a few cars and there were fatalities  and i95 north bound was completely closed and would be for hours.
> We hit Charolete Nc around 8:15. It wasn't as bad as I thought. We never stopped completely but crawled for a few miles.
> We hit i81 and there was a repaying project going on which slowed us up a bit.
> Next, there was a truck fire in Harrisburg Pa. But crawled through that. All things considered, we only lost about 45 min. Total.
> Dw and I are are all re packed and ready to go again in 124 days. We are staying 10 nights in a one bedroom at Boardwalk.
> Friends on Facebook follow our vacation and know we didn't have hot water at okw for a few nights and after a "polite" discussion, which I don't get pissed often but one or two things were going to happen. I get moved into a new resort with benifits or I'm going to jail. They moved us into a one bedroom at Boardwalk , facing the Boardwalk and Epcot, refunded three nights worth of points and gave us each 3 extra fps of our choice per day the rest of our stay.
> Dispite the water problem, we had a great time. Looking forward to making the drive again.



Thanks for the report!

All the best.


----------



## BVC4us

Thanks for all your responses. We just got back from our trip to Disney World. We drove from Massachusetts and did the inland route. It was a very scenic drive. We left at 2 a.m and got to Orangeburg, NC at 7:00. We stayed at a nice Fairfield inn. We came back on I 95  On a Sunday. ....the traffic at the George Washington bridge and the Tappan Zee was crazy. All in all we enjoyed the drive . We are actually thinking of going back in the summer because we still have points left and time on our annual pass.....I don't know maybe we are crazy to do that drive again. Anyway, thanks to all of you for your tips and info about the inland route. We really appreciate it.


----------



## sharadoc

pmdeve said:


> What time do we need to leave Philadelphia to avoid DC rush hour?


 
We are in Limerick, and we have found that the best time to leave is 9 am. We miss rush hour in Baltimore, DC and Richmond, then we're on the easy 95 with no more rush hour issues until Jacksonville.

This implies a 2 day trip. We've left at 4 am and have run into more traffic and constructions issues in the "overnight" shift than we have during the day. Our worst delay in DC was at 5:30 am. So we like to leave at 9, drive until 10 pm (with a meal stop), then get up and leave the next day at 9 am and get to WDW by 3 check-in. Perfect schedule for us, no lost sleep, rested and ready to go when we arrive!


----------



## sharadoc

Love the Waze app!


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> We are in Limerick, and we have found that the best time to leave is 9 am. We miss rush hour in Baltimore, DC and Richmond, then we're on the easy 95 with no more rush hour issues until Jacksonville.
> 
> This implies a 2 day trip. We've left at 4 am and have run into more traffic and constructions issues in the "overnight" shift than we have during the day. Our worst delay in DC was at 5:30 am. So we like to leave at 9, drive until 10 pm (with a meal stop), then get up and leave the next day at 9 am and get to WDW by 3 check-in. Perfect schedule for us, no lost sleep, rested and ready to go when we arrive!



Our most recent departure time (6:20 a.m.) from the Jersey Shore allowed us to miss lots of major traffic on I-95 (we had some minor rush hour traffic about an hour from our home prior to our I-295 link-up, which takes us thre the DE Memorial Bridge). We crossed into VA at 10:22 a.m. and crossed into FL at 9 p..m. (we stayed overnight at Yulee, just over the border). 

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Local (Wawa) regular gas up to $2.55.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Hmm. Just figured out that selling one share of Disney stock would allow us to pay for all gas and I-95 tolls on a one-way drive to WDW. 

All the best.


----------



## chepic

BC1836 said:


> Hmm. Just figured out that selling one share of Disney stock would allow us to pay for all gas and I-95 tolls on a one-way drive to WDW.
> 
> All the best.


Why, what's the price today???
che


----------



## jpalasky

Hi, we are leaving from right outside of Philly on Christmas morning. Does anyone what what is open along I95 to grab a bite to eat. I know my options will be slim to none. Just thought I would ask in case is missed something. Thanks!!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

jpalasky said:


> Hi, we are leaving from right outside of Philly on Christmas morning. Does anyone what what is open along I95 to grab a bite to eat. I know my options will be slim to none. Just thought I would ask in case is missed something. Thanks!!!



I've don't know I-95 too much. However nationally, Denny's will be open. Waffle House will be open as well. I think you will start seeing Waffle Houses around Richmond VA. And I think IHOPs will be open; at least until 2 or 3 PM.


----------



## jpalasky

Thanks!!!!


----------



## BC1836

chepic said:


> Why, what's the price today???
> che



$110.30 per share.

All the best!


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

Hello all- my family has done the long drive from South Dakota twice, mainly due to financial reasons, and then changed to flying only once the money wasn't as much of an issue. However, after our last flight, which involved a rough landing, sick kiddo across the aisle, and a delay in being able to get off said stinky plane, my daughter announced she would no longer be flying We now are then considering making the drive again this December, as we do enjoy driving, just as long as we don't try to push it almost straight through again...once was enough for that


----------



## ginny_lynn

89 days until we leave for our third drive from Nova Scotia


----------



## disneydad1000

90 days until we leave for our 7th year in a row drive from upstate ny..can't wait


----------



## Simba's Girl

89 days for us leaving from central MA...


----------



## BC1836

Sharadoc: Are you suggesting that state 417 is the way to go for now (during I-4 construction)? 
Exit #3 onto Osceola Pkwy and then onto World Drive? 

All the best.


----------



## patclairesmom

BC1836 said:


> Sharadoc: Are you suggesting that state 417 is the way to go for now (during I-4 construction)?
> Exit #3 onto Osceola Pkwy and then onto World Drive?
> 
> All the best.



We're planning on taking 417 to avoid the construction and I hate I-4 anyway.  I believe you can also get off exit 6 which doesn't have a toll.


----------



## baldy6060

We drive from Indiana. We went down last October. Found out 1 year old gets carsick. yay. We are trying to plan our next trip where we can drive in flatter, straighter areas while he's awake and do the mountainous, curvy areas overnight. That doesn't mean he won't wake up & get sick (I think his first time was north of Atlanta around 2 or 3 am after we stopped for gas). So we'd probably leave around 5-6 pm. Any tips? Do any of you go a route that allows you to avoid Atlanta entirely (we've done the bypass and it doesn't help much so we just try to hit it around 1-5 am or on a Sunday morning). Also, any tips on how to drive all the way through Georgia without wanting to stab myself in the eyeball with a pencil around what seems to be hour 1,242 in that god-forsaken state? It never ends. Sorry to offend anyone but we've had nothing but bad times in that state. Last year we were packing up our car after an overnight stay in a shady hotel north of Atlanta. The manager kept watching us and Buford Pusser parked his police car right in front of ours for a long time and didn't move until after I paid and got in the car. After I started driving I noticed my gas gauge said it was nearly empty. I filled up not long before we stopped!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Couple of things.

1) I've never had any problems with Georgia, and I've stayed overnight there too many times to count. Just stay in the relatively populated areas, and you should be fine. Also, I'd get beyond Atlanta (either coming or going) before stopping for the night.

2) What part of Indiana are you coming from? That will make a difference in when you should leave. The worst part for you would probably be the mountains just north of Chattanooga.


----------



## disneydad1000

Can't believe i got our countdown wrong ..we leave Friday night around 10pm..now its 87 days....stop at Delaware welcome center..245 miles ..i will need to use rest room..kids and wife will wake up..no biggie,they need to stretch out also.After that stop we are going to Savannah..920 miles total..next day to Disney only 280 miles..I Love the drive..the Freedom..no schedule(while on the road)The awesome thing is that i have wife that is 100% on board..I love the drive and she hates flying..perfect combo.


----------



## baldy6060

LadyBeBop said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> 1) I've never had any problems with Georgia, and I've stayed overnight there too many times to count. Just stay in the relatively populated areas, and you should be fine. Also, I'd get beyond Atlanta (either coming or going) before stopping for the night.
> 
> 2) What part of Indiana are you coming from? That will make a difference in when you should leave. The worst part for you would probably be the mountains just north of Chattanooga.



We are from north central IN. About an hour north of Indy.


----------



## Dis_Dreamin

baldy6060 said:


> We drive from Indiana. We went down last October. Found out 1 year old gets carsick. yay. We are trying to plan our next trip where we can drive in flatter, straighter areas while he's awake and do the mountainous, curvy areas overnight. That doesn't mean he won't wake up & get sick (I think his first time was north of Atlanta around 2 or 3 am after we stopped for gas). So we'd probably leave around 5-6 pm. Any tips? Do any of you go a route that allows you to avoid Atlanta entirely (we've done the bypass and it doesn't help much so we just try to hit it around 1-5 am or on a Sunday morning). Also, any tips on how to drive all the way through Georgia without wanting to stab myself in the eyeball with a pencil around what seems to be hour 1,242 in that god-forsaken state? It never ends. Sorry to offend anyone but we've had nothing but bad times in that state. Last year we were packing up our car after an overnight stay in a shady hotel north of Atlanta. The manager kept watching us and Buford Pusser parked his police car right in front of ours for a long time and didn't move until after I paid and got in the car. After I started driving I noticed my gas gauge said it was nearly empty. I filled up not long before we stopped!



We are from Indiana as well.  Which route are you planning on taking?  I much prefer going through Cincinnati and riding 75 all the way rather than 65 through Nashville.  I think the worst hill you'll go over will be around Jellico on 75 IIRC.  We're planning our drive down currently.  One of our preferred stops is just south of Macon in Byron GA.  There's a comfort suites there that we have used on both of our drives, and will likely do the same this drive.  That's about 10 hours from Indy, so tack on an additional hour for you.  You can back up the time to miss traffic at each of the major metro areas of Cinci, Lexington, and Atlanta from there.  

I've looked at routes to avoid Atlanta, but that puts you way out of the way and adds an hour or more to the drive.  I've resigned myself to just planning to miss rush hour in ATL, and expect delays.  I have done both the 285 bypass around ATL, and taken the HOV lanes through downtown.  While the HOV lane is nice, it was just crazy driving.  It went from a "leisurely" 65-75 up to a breakneck 90 to a dead stand still when we went through downtown.  I'll always choose the bypass from now on.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Local (Wawa) regular gas up to $2.55.
> 
> All the best.


 

Did your gas price stay up at this level?  I was expecting ours to follow suit, but they have stayed at 2.38, where they have been for at least a week now.


----------



## baldy6060

Dis_Dreamin said:


> We are from Indiana as well.  Which route are you planning on taking?  I much prefer going through Cincinnati and riding 75 all the way rather than 65 through Nashville.  I think the worst hill you'll go over will be around Jellico on 75 IIRC.  We're planning our drive down currently.  One of our preferred stops is just south of Macon in Byron GA.  There's a comfort suites there that we have used on both of our drives, and will likely do the same this drive.  That's about 10 hours from Indy, so tack on an additional hour for you.  You can back up the time to miss traffic at each of the major metro areas of Cinci, Lexington, and Atlanta from there.
> 
> I've looked at routes to avoid Atlanta, but that puts you way out of the way and adds an hour or more to the drive.  I've resigned myself to just planning to miss rush hour in ATL, and expect delays.  I have done both the 285 bypass around ATL, and taken the HOV lanes through downtown.  While the HOV lane is nice, it was just crazy driving.  It went from a "leisurely" 65-75 up to a breakneck 90 to a dead stand still when we went through downtown.  I'll always choose the bypass from now on.



I took 75 the first time but the last 4 times I took 65. I prefer 65 once I'm outside of Indiana but inside Indiana it's like a country road. Awful! I may switch it up next time but we'll see. I know what you mean about the HOV lane. I feel like I'm in a racing video game when I choose that option. I didn't have much better luck on the bypass rather than driving straight through Atlanta but I'll probably give it another try. I've asked trucker friends for tips and they all agree that Atlanta is a pain and Georgia is long and boring but they don't have any better options for me. Early Sunday morning going through Atlanta is a dream but I can rarely plan it out in a way to hit it just right. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Did your gas price stay up at this level?  I was expecting ours to follow suit, but they have stayed at 2.38, where they have been for at least a week now.



Yup: price at $2.55 for the last week.

All the best.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Yup: price at $2.55 for the last week.
> 
> All the best.


 

 I guess the station owners are trying to finance their next trip to WDW!


----------



## Liisa1965

sharadoc said:


> We are in Limerick, and we have found that the best time to leave is 9 am. We miss rush hour in Baltimore, DC and Richmond, then we're on the easy 95 with no more rush hour issues until Jacksonville.
> 
> This implies a 2 day trip. We've left at 4 am and have run into more traffic and constructions issues in the "overnight" shift than we have during the day. Our worst delay in DC was at 5:30 am. So we like to leave at 9, drive until 10 pm (with a meal stop), then get up and leave the next day at 9 am and get to WDW by 3 check-in. Perfect schedule for us, no lost sleep, rested and ready to go when we arrive!



Sharadoc, we're not far from you, in Montgomery County, and we like to leave around the same time, maybe a little earlier.  Going by 95, where do you usually end up stopping for the night?  We took the inland route and only got as far as Orangeburg, SC, so we're probably going to try 95 next time.


----------



## BC1836

How does one utilize 417 (instead of I-4) to get to any of the hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd? [We always stay at one upon our arrival in Lake Buena Vista. We walk to DTD, and drive to our WDW resort the next morning.]

All the best.


----------



## cranbiz

Take 417 to SR536 World Center DR and take that to Buena Vista Drive. Head to DTD and there you are.

OR

Take 417 to SR536, turn onto SR535 (Apopka Vineland Rd) and follow that north until you pass under I4. Hotel Plaza Blvd on the left and is across from the Goodings Plaza.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> Take 417 to SR536 World Center DR and take that to Buena Vista Drive. Head to DTD and there you are.
> 
> OR
> 
> Take 417 to SR536, turn onto SR535 (Apopka Vineland Rd) and follow that north until you pass under I4. Hotel Plaza Blvd on the left and is across from the Goodings Plaza.



Thanks, cranbiz. We are aware of the "long way" around via Epcot Center Drive to Buena Vista Drive but were concerned about the traffic approaching the Buena Vista Drive-Hotel Plaza Blvd. intersection. Of course, it's much worse turning left onto Hotel Plaza Blvd via Apopka, especially weekend evenings.

Depending on the hour of our next arrival in June (drive #37 to WDW since 2002), we'll make a choice between the exit #68 route off of I-4 or the aforementioned "long route."

The construction around DTD is brutal; hopefully the new pedestrian bridge at Buena Vista Drive and Hotel Plaza Blvd. will soon be working (the traffic lights should be readjusted to compensate for the reduction in pedestrian traffic crossing the intersection).

All the best!


----------



## cranbiz

If using I4, you can also get off at Sand Lake Rd, go right and take Sand Lake Rdto Apopka-Vineland Rd and then head south. That now gives you a right turn onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. It's a good option if I4 is backed up in the Sand Lake Rd area.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> If using I4, you can also get off at Sand Lake Rd, go right and take Sand Lake Rdto Apopka-Vineland Rd and then head south. That now gives you a right turn onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. It's a good option if I4 is backed up in the Sand Lake Rd area.



We just checked out your info on Google maps and will consider it as a possible route. Thanks!

[Would the Universal crowd, though, favor that route upon exiting their park?]

All the best!


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> Sharadoc: Are you suggesting that state 417 is the way to go for now (during I-4 construction)?
> Exit #3 onto Osceola Pkwy and then onto World Drive?
> 
> All the best.


 
Yes, I suggest exit 3 because it's the main giant entrance gate, which is more exciting lol. If you take exit 6, go straight onto World Drive and don't turn right and go to DTD, even if you're staying at that end of Buena Vista Drive. The traffic is always busy because lots of roads converge there and the left turn into DTD makes for long delays.

417 is absolutely worth the toll money. You will have such a calmn drive as your last leg, it's really easy and you avoid all that downtown craziness.


----------



## cranbiz

BC1836 said:


> We just checked out your info on Google maps and will consider it as a possible route. Thanks!
> 
> [Would the Universal crowd, though, favor that route upon exiting their park?]
> 
> All the best!


Not really. They tend to favor Kirkman Rd.

I just thought of another way which is usually devoid of traffic (at least until you get to SR535). Get off I4 at Sand Lake Rd and get in the far left land on the exit. Take your first left by the Whole Foods plaza (Phillips Crossing). Follow that road, it becomes Palm Parkway. Palm Parkway exits at the lights on SR535. Turn left there and then right into Hotel Plaza Blvd.

If I4 was backed up when I was going to work, If I was working at MK or AK, I would go Apopka-Vineland and then back roads to Vista Blvd. If I was working at DTD, Epcot or Studios, I would go Palm Parkway.


----------



## nono

Yeah, we fight to be done by Sand Lake so whomever isn't driving "the last leg" after Whole Foods gets to sit at the beer/wine bar and relax while the other shops.  The beer/wine drinker isn't totally off the hook though, he/she has to supervise (from the bar) the two kids taking 1/2 hour to decide on what to get from the bakery.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> Not really. They tend to favor Kirkman Rd.
> 
> I just thought of another way which is usually devoid of traffic (at least until you get to SR535). Get off I4 at Sand Lake Rd and get in the far left land on the exit. Take your first left by the Whole Foods plaza (Phillips Crossing). Follow that road, it becomes Palm Parkway. Palm Parkway exits at the lights on SR535. Turn left there and then right into Hotel Plaza Blvd.
> 
> If I4 was backed up when I was going to work, If I was working at MK or AK, I would go Apopka-Vineland and then back roads to Vista Blvd. If I was working at DTD, Epcot or Studios, I would go Palm Parkway.



Thanks again, cranbiz! And thanks for adding your comment, nono.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

On this Memorial Day, thanks to the many who paid the ultimate price and provided us with the freedom and opportunity to pursue happiness. 

Be safe on the highways and roads today...and everyday.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

With the primary voting season upon us, it's probably time to cast your ballots for the worst state to drive I-95. For us, in no special order, it's VA, MD and NJ.

And your vote...?

All the best!


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> With the primary voting season upon us, it's probably time to cast your ballots for the worst state to drive I-95. For us, in no special order, it's VA, MD and NJ.
> 
> And your vote...?
> 
> All the best!


 
Virginia, Maryland, Florida (that 25 year construction zone!!!). 

Oh, and do you like my new Waze App avatar??


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Virginia, Maryland, Florida (that 25 year construction zone!!!).
> 
> Oh, and do you like my new Waze App avatar??



Indeed, the greater Jacksonville area of I-95 is certainly worthy of _acknowledgment._

We've got the Waza app but have yet to use it.

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> With the primary voting season upon us, it's probably time to cast your ballots for the worst state to drive I-95. For us, in no special order, it's VA, MD and NJ.
> 
> And your vote...?
> 
> All the best!


My wife has a particular hatred of driving (well, riding really since I'm the driver) through Georgia, Atlanta in particular. I'm spooked by all of the stories I hear about speed traps in GA, so I stick to 1-2 over the posted speed limit, as opposed to 5-7 over I normally drive in other states.


----------



## OKW Lover

sharadoc said:


> Yes, I suggest exit 3 because it's the main giant entrance gate, which is more exciting lol. If you take exit 6, go straight onto World Drive and don't turn right and go to DTD, even if you're staying at that end of Buena Vista Drive. The traffic is always busy because lots of roads converge there and the left turn into DTD makes for long delays.



The gate at exit 3 is pretty much the same as the one from exit 6.


----------



## dvczerfs

Ahhhh Jacksonville construction. I think Abraham Lincoln started that project. 
I remember when I was a kid ( early to mid 70s ) Jacksonville was under construction. 
109 days but who's counting. I was looking into trading in the old bucket of bolts when we got back a few weeks ago but with only 20k on it, my plan was vetoed by the households purchasing agent faster then I could email the dealership. Lol
Something about retirement blah,blah,blah. Lol
Safe trip to all heading this summer. Keep the shinny side up and that sign did say 95 on it, didn't it? Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

BC, my point exactly.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> BC, my point exactly.



The all-time WDW 2,000+ mile round trip driver/passenger has spoke! [Check the all-time records on page 1.] 

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> The all-time WDW 2,000+ mile round trip driver/passenger has spoke! [Check the all-time records on page 1.]
> 
> All the best!


No need to applaud BC ..... Just throw money. Lol
We are in denial over the construction project on i4. So far, knock on wood, we have been lucky. We have managed to get through Jacksonville with min. Slow down and i4 up on the construction end close to 95 have been able to blow through. I have to stop visiting people on the way down so I stop hitting Orlando at 4:30pm on a work day. Lol. Even that, we have slowed but still managed to move along. Lately, my problem is getting out of the Lehigh valley. Lol
It's always interesting watching the changes. Looking forward to the day Jacksonville is complete and i95 in South Carolina becomes three lanes in each direction.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Looking forward to the day Jacksonville is complete and i95 in South Carolina becomes three lanes in each direction.



Understood; however, we just want the construction to end on the Garden State Parkway!

All the best!


----------



## chepic

BC1836 said:


> With the primary voting season upon us, it's probably time to cast your ballots for the worst state to drive I-95. For us, in no special order, it's VA, MD and NJ.
> 
> And your vote...?
> 
> All the best!



Agreed:  MD, NJ, and VA.   Always seems to be some type of issue when we go through there, no matter what time of year/day


----------



## nono

BC,  but do you really even get on I-95 in NJ?  Isn't the "real" 95 north of where you get on the turnpike?  

For anyone unfamiliar with the I-95 saga in NJ, just check Wikipedia for details. The I-95 "Gap" in NJ is coming to a close in another 2 years or something like that.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> BC,  but do you really even get on I-95 in NJ?  Isn't the "real" 95 north of where you get on the turnpike?
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with the I-95 saga in NJ, just check Wikipedia for details. The I-95 "Gap" in NJ is coming to a close in another 2 years or something like that.



No, we do not use I-95 in NJ on our WDW drives (Route 72 to Route 70 to I-295 to the DE Memorial Bridge). But we sometimes use the Turnpike (I-95) heading north. As such, we had to include it in our aforementioned post.

All the best!


----------



## Disneycrazymom

Does anyone have any information about Hampton Inn at Warren Robins GA, 4000 Watson Blvd, 31093?  We are considering staying here for our night on the road on the way to the World.


----------



## BC1836

Disneycrazymom said:


> Does anyone have any information about Hampton Inn at Warren Robins GA, 4000 Watson Blvd, 31093?  We are considering staying here for our night on the road on the way to the World.



Check out Trip Advisor for its reviews of the Hampton Inn at Warren Robins, GA.

All the best.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> No, we do not use I-95 in NJ on our WDW drives (Route 72 to Route 70 to I-295 to the DE Memorial Bridge). But we sometimes use the Turnpike (I-95) heading north. As such, we had to include it in our aforementioned post.
> 
> All the best!



You know I'm not busting on you, just our state! ;-)


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> You know I'm not busting on you, just our state! ;-)



No apology necessary, nono; you are one of the all-time great on this thread! 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> we sometimes use the Turnpike (I-95) heading north.


I haven't been on it lately but I've heard that the endless construction project on the NJ Turnpike has finally been completed and it's actually a nice ride now.


----------



## cruisingkat

Cookiecamilla said:


> We are making our first drive from the western chicago suburbs in June. Wondering where a good place to stop is? We plan to leave around 5 am so we can make it as far south as possible.





Cookiecamilla said:


> Oh yeah! I know the ATL-Macon drive well...used to live in Atlanta. I think Macon will be my goal for the first day too....now just to get my husband on board! haha! I think he is hoping Nashville!


We live in the western burbs also and drive down at least 3 times a year.  Our daughter lives just outside Nashville and it is only about a 7 and a half hour drive from our house in Woodridge/Bolingbrook area to her house.  If we stop there for the night, we usually get to Orlando close to 10 or 11 pm.
When we don't stop by her, we usually stop in Byron,GA  (south of Macon) for the night.  For our drive down this month (not stopping at our daughter's), we are aiming 13 miles further down I75-Perry, GA.  We like to get  about 12 hours of driving time the first day, leaving a a short drive for the second day.  That way we aren't totally wiped out when we arrive.


----------



## cruisingkat

So happy!  We will be leaving on our 30th drive to FL and Disney in 8 years.   We have a week at Disney but will be in Florida for a longer period of time visiting family and friends as we want to see Elliot Dyson (used to perform at POFQ Scat Cat club) who will be performing at Jacks Pub n Grub in Orlando.  We sure do miss going over to POFQ to see him in the evenings when we're at Disney.


----------



## scrappinmom

cruisingkat said:


> When we don't stop by her, we usually stop in Byron,GA  (south of Macon) for the night.  For our drive down this month (not stopping at our daughter's), we are aiming 13 miles further down I75-Perry, GA.  We like to get  about 12 hours of driving time the first day, leaving a a short drive for the second day.  That way we aren't totally wiped out when we arrive.



We're northern burbs...leaving June 25 - do you make your hotel ressies before you leave? I'm still struggling with trying to drive 12-13 hrs on day 1 versus just driving till 10pm & stopping wherever that might be... We don't need fancy for the night just safe.


----------



## amcnj

scrappinmom said:


> We're northern burbs...leaving June 25 - do you make your hotel ressies before you leave? I'm still struggling with trying to drive 12-13 hrs on day 1 versus just driving till 10pm & stopping wherever that might be... We don't need fancy for the night just safe.


 
In the past when making a trip involving an overnight stay I always booked a room, making sure it could be cancelled up till 6 pm that day.  This way I always knew I had something, but if things changed we could cancel it.


----------



## Goofyseven

amcnj said:


> In the past when making a trip involving an overnight stay I always booked a room, making sure it could be cancelled up till 6 pm that day.  This way I always knew I had something, but if things changed we could cancel it.


We live in Gurnee and leave about 5 am, take a back route, 41 to 24 to 75 and stay in Acworth GA the first night. We use Wyndham Hotels. Read the reviews before booking, but you can get a 3+ star for around $60 and it includes a continental breakfast.


----------



## OKW Lover

amcnj said:


> In the past when making a trip involving an overnight stay I always booked a room, making sure it could be cancelled up till 6 pm that day.  This way I always knew I had something, but if things changed we could cancel it.


Be sure to read those cancellation policies as some (Marriott in particular) have changed recently to requiring cancellation on the day before you arrive.


----------



## amcnj

OKW Lover said:


> Be sure to read those cancellation policies as some (Marriott in particular) have changed recently to requiring cancellation on the day before you arrive.


 
Yes, that is true.  I read recently that two of the major chains had instituted this.  I think it has to be cancelled by midnight of the day before for them now.  So that is good advice to read the cancellation policy closely.


----------



## scrappinmom

hmmm, ok - I think I'll see when we get a bit closer & I can narrow down when we're leaving home. Thanks all


----------



## Cookiecamilla

scrappinmom said:


> We're northern burbs...leaving June 25 - do you make your hotel ressies before you leave? I'm still struggling with trying to drive 12-13 hrs on day 1 versus just driving till 10pm & stopping wherever that might be... We don't need fancy for the night just safe.



We have been doing quite a lot of driving since we moved to the midwest. We use the Hotels.com app and when we are getting ready to stop for the night we have search the app. We signed up for their rewards program and already have the 10 nights that get you a free night so that is a plus for us. I usually do the app checking and then cross check reviews just to make sure. We have been burned twice with nasty hotels because my husband didn't check reviews and pictures can lie!!


----------



## Goldys4

We're driving from the Indianapolis area in a few days. We are thinking we will go I74 to Cincinnati then I 75. We had done the I65, I24, I75 route in the past (a few years ago) and it was awful getting through Nashville. I know that route is supposed to be shorter though. Has anyone gone either route recently? Which would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## scrappinmom

Just booked the Best Western in Bryon, GA. It's 13 hrs from home. So that makes our drive on day 2 only about 6. We'll be going the I90 ,I65, I24 ,I75 route - I actually love Nashville so that's always a lunch/food/break stop for us.


----------



## cruisingkat

OKW Lover said:


> Be sure to read those cancellation policies as some (Marriott in particular) have changed recently to requiring cancellation on the day before you arrive.


We usually stop at a Holiday Inn Express.  I have noticed that the cancellation policies are not the same across the board.  Most are by 6 pm local time the day of arrival, but I noticed the Orlando one requires cancellation by 6pm the day before arrival.   So it is always good to check the cancellation policy for the hotel location and rate category you are using


----------



## cruisingkat

scrappinmom said:


> We're northern burbs...leaving June 25 - do you make your hotel ressies before you leave? I'm still struggling with trying to drive 12-13 hrs on day 1 versus just driving till 10pm & stopping wherever that might be... We don't need fancy for the night just safe.


We do book, but always make sure it can be cancelled that same day.   We usually stop in Byron,GA.  However when I went to book it a few days ago,  they only had a king with bunk beds available.   So we ended up booking 13 miles south at the new  Holiday Inn Express in Perry. 
We have stopped for the night many times with a reservation only to see the desk having to turn away someone without a reservation who arrived the same time as us.


----------



## LadyBeBop

cruisingkat said:


> We have stopped for the night many times with a reservation only to see the desk having to turn away someone without a reservation who arrived the same time as us.


 
What time to you stop for the night.  We almost never book ahead of time.  However, we always stop in the late afternoon (around 4:30-5).  We like to leave very early in the morning, so by that time, we've already had about 12-13 hours on the road.


----------



## amcnj

LadyBeBop said:


> What time to you stop for the night.  We almost never book ahead of time.  However, we always stop in the late afternoon (around 4:30-5).  We like to leave very early in the morning, so by that time, we've already had about 12-13 hours on the road.


 
I am sure your early stopping time does increase your odds of getting a room.  It would also be affected by whether you were travelling during a really busy time of year.


----------



## pilferk

Unless we see a drastic reduction in air fares, for our Oct 8 - 18th trip....looks like we'll be making another 2k+ round trip commute.


----------



## momto4obkids

We are heading out late tonight for our trip from southwest michigan!

Two mini vans with my DH, a 17 month old, four teenagers and three twenty-something year olds and one of them is 6 months pregnant!

We must be crazy!lol I pray I get to the mouse with my sanity intact.


----------



## amcnj

momto4obkids said:


> We are heading out late tonight for our trip from southwest michigan!
> 
> Two mini vans with my DH, a 17 month old, four teenagers and three twenty-something year olds and one of them is 6 months pregnant!
> 
> We must be crazy!lol I pray I get to the mouse with my sanity intact.


 

Safe travels!  Hopefully most will sleep through the bulk of the drive (except the drivers of course!)


----------



## powellrj

We are making the trip in September this year.  I kept checking Southwest all day yesterday and finally decided to go ahead and make the drive.  Last trip we didn't make reservations ahead of time and it was during Bonnaroo.  Huge mistake!  It was the first time we had ever slept in the car!   I will keep checking back for road updates closer to our trip.


----------



## scrappinmom

Safe travels!!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

powellrj said:


> We are making the trip in September this year.  I kept checking Southwest all day yesterday and finally decided to go ahead and make the drive.  Last trip we didn't make reservations ahead of time and it was during Bonnaroo.  Huge mistake!  It was the first time we had ever slept in the car!   I will keep checking back for road updates closer to our trip.



Sounds like you like to stay overnight in the Knoxville area. You might like to reserve a room if you are traveling during a University of Tennessee home game.  Rooms will probably be booked for miles. A couple of years ago, we spent the night around the Lake City, Florida area. Only room we could find was about ten miles area on I-10 going toward Jacksonville. It seemed most of the rooms were filled for the Florida State football game. Nearly a hundred miles away in Tallahassee.


----------



## powellrj

I never even thought about that!  Thanks for the heads up, we usually leave when DH gets off works so Knoxville is a nice stop for us.


----------



## BC1836

Time to start packing. Another drive (#37 since 2002) is scheduled for next week.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Over 1,250,000 views! 

A recent examination of the accumulated views of the first four incarnations of this thread resulted in over 1,000,000 views!
Lots of views...but lots of miles driven to and from WDW! 

All the best!


----------



## stitchfan75

We are driving from Fort Worth to Orlando in September for our first WDW trip.  Our first plan was to drive straight through, we were going to leave at 2pm getting to AKL at around 7am.  My concern was, if our room isn't available I'll have 3 exhausted people on my hands and then taking them to the parks would be a nightmare.  I have anxiety when I'm not driving so the idea of me sleeping while dh is driving will not happen.  Also previously working night shift as a nurse for 7 years, I know how I function after being up 24 hours (answer is...badly).
So I talked the family out of that mess and we are leaving around noon, stopping around Mobile, AL and then getting up early to head out to AKL arriving around 2pm.
We've done long trips before, last summer we did to San Antonio round trip in one day (12 hours of driving) to drop the kids off at camp.  I went to college in Buffalo for a bit and would drive the 7 hours+ to Long Island for breaks solo.  Then there was the years we lived in AZ and would drive the 6+ hours to DLR.
We are driving our 2010 Kia Soul and GasBuddy has us at $157 r/t which seems kind of low.


----------



## nono

stitchfan75 said:


> We are driving from Fort Worth to Orlando in September for our first WDW trip.  Our first plan was to drive straight through, we were going to leave at 2pm getting to AKL at around 7am.  My concern was, if our room isn't available I'll have 3 exhausted people on my hands and then taking them to the parks would be a nightmare.  I have anxiety when I'm not driving so the idea of me sleeping while dh is driving will not happen.  Also previously working night shift as a nurse for 7 years, I know how I function after being up 24 hours (answer is...badly).
> So I talked the family out of that mess and we are leaving around noon, stopping around Mobile, AL and then getting up early to head out to AKL arriving around 2pm.
> We've done long trips before, last summer we did to San Antonio round trip in one day (12 hours of driving) to drop the kids off at camp.  I went to college in Buffalo for a bit and would drive the 7 hours+ to Long Island for breaks solo.  Then there was the years we lived in AZ and would drive the 6+ hours to DLR.



I loved reading your post.  So many times, people forget that it doesn't matter how it works for anyone else, you have to design your travel for how it will work for you!  You are well-thought-out.


----------



## amcnj

stitchfan75 said:


> We are driving from Fort Worth to Orlando in September for our first WDW trip.  Our first plan was to drive straight through, we were going to leave at 2pm getting to AKL at around 7am.  My concern was, if our room isn't available I'll have 3 exhausted people on my hands and then taking them to the parks would be a nightmare.  I have anxiety when I'm not driving so the idea of me sleeping while dh is driving will not happen.  Also previously working night shift as a nurse for 7 years, I know how I function after being up 24 hours (answer is...badly).
> So I talked the family out of that mess and we are leaving around noon, stopping around Mobile, AL and then getting up early to head out to AKL arriving around 2pm.
> We've done long trips before, last summer we did to San Antonio round trip in one day (12 hours of driving) to drop the kids off at camp.  I went to college in Buffalo for a bit and would drive the 7 hours+ to Long Island for breaks solo.  Then there was the years we lived in AZ and would drive the 6+ hours to DLR.
> We are driving our 2010 Kia Soul and GasBuddy has us at $157 r/t which seems kind of low.


 

That is the main thing, to figure out what works for you.  Some can handle overnight drives, some can stay up 24 hours straight, some can do early morning leaves, etc.  No matter how good something sounds, if you know it won't work for you, then you might be setting yourself up for issues.

So far as the gas cost, if you know the miles you will be travelling, and your vehicle's usual miles per gallon (mpg) for similar driving, you can just estimate the gas cost yourself: miles to drive/mpg = # gallons needed x cost per gallon of gas = estimated fuel cost.

Good luck with your trip!


----------



## BC1836

It's that time again...! 

Drive #37 (this time an indirect one via Richmond, Colonial Williamsburg and Raleigh) begins in about 90 minutes.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> It's that time again...!
> 
> Drive #37 (this time an indirect one via Richmond, Colonial Williamsburg and Raleigh) begins in about 90 minutes.
> 
> All the best!


 
Safe travels!  Have fun!


----------



## BC1836

An uneventful drive from the Jersey Shore to Richmond. However, those folks driving north around 2 p.m. on I-95 in VA faced stop and go traffic for about three miles from mm88 to mm91. Ugh.

All the best!


----------



## kerry34

Leaving from central MA in 48 hrs for another drive to the World. Driving the 84-81-77-26-95 route.  Taking a leisurely ride down after two overnight stops, one in Maryland on Thursday night and the other in Georgia on Friday night.  We should be passing under the Disney arches around 12:30 Saturday afternoon! The nice thing about taking two days going down is that we will have pretty much all of Saturday at the resort and we won't be fried from hours of driving.  Love the drive down...not so fond of the ride home though.


----------



## Original Amber

We're leaving Saturday for an indirect trip.  Last time we went to WDW first.  This time we're going to Huntsville first.
What's in Huntsville you ask? The Rocket Center, of course.  About 20 miles down the road is Scottsboro and the Unclaimed Baggage Center. We're hoping to make it to both buildings this trip.
I just hope if it's going to thunder in Bloomington, IL Saturday it waits until after noon so my son,  can run both his races!


----------



## jm106

We are 2 weeks out from our second drive with plans for a third this year all the way to the Keys!

Octobers trip, we left at 4 pm on a Friday and drove through the night.
This time, we plan to leave early morning from NJ, on a Saturday. I am wondering, if we should reconsider our route due to it being a Summer time Saturday and day time? Or a suggestion on timing to leave? 
Plan is to stop in Florence SC. We did 95/495/295 I believe.
thank you


----------



## BC1836

jm106 said:


> We are 2 weeks out from our second drive with plans for a third this year all the way to the Keys!
> 
> Octobers trip, we left at 4 pm on a Friday and drove through the night.
> This time, we plan to leave early morning from NJ, on a Saturday. I am wondering, if we should reconsider our route due to it being a Summer time Saturday and day time? Or a suggestion on timing to leave?
> Plan is to stop in Florence SC. We did 95/495/295 I believe.
> thank you



It depends where in NJ you are leaving from. If the weather is good and you are driving on a road that leads to the NJ Shore, you should expect traffic. Going against the grain, e.g., route 72 west, should not be a problem.

All the best!


----------



## jm106

I'm on north west NJ, no place near the shore, just a few minutes from PA


----------



## BC1836

jm106 said:


> I'm on north west NJ, no place near the shore, just a few minutes from PA




Turnpike to DE Memorial Bridge or PA route via I-81?


----------



## jm106

We are closer to 81. That's what we are considering


----------



## nono

jm106 said:


> We are closer to 81. That's what we are considering


Nothing to consider. Go that way!


----------



## CookieGVB

First time driving to WDW this October.  6 adults in a rented minivan - oh boy!    I see quite a few folks from NJ - Toms River here.    A couple of questions - how far can we use EZ Pass for the tolls (and any idea how much they are?) - and I keep reading that there are "SunPass Only" tolls in FL - could that be true?  

I'm sure I'll have other questions in the next few months - thanks for all the info I've gotten so far!


----------



## BC1836

CookieGVB said:


> First time driving to WDW this October.  6 adults in a rented minivan - oh boy!    I see quite a few folks from NJ - Toms River here.    A couple of questions - how far can we use EZ Pass for the tolls (and any idea how much they are?) - and I keep reading that there are "SunPass Only" tolls in FL - could that be true?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have other questions in the next few months - thanks for all the info I've gotten so far!



Via I-95, EZ Pass at the DE Memorial Bridge, the Francis Scott Key Tunnel (Baltimore) and the MD toll. Nothing after that via I-95 and I-4. Seek info from others about the FL tolls (we never use those roads).

Suggestion: To start, take the GSP to exit #67 ("Pemberton" ---it's actually Barnegat) and take West Bay Ave. until it links in a few miles with 72W. After 20 minutes, that will link you with 70, which will take you to I-295 in Cherry Hill.

All the best!


----------



## halssister

Goldys4 said:


> We're driving from the Indianapolis area in a few days. We are thinking we will go I74 to Cincinnati then I 75. We had done the I65, I24, I75 route in the past (a few years ago) and it was awful getting through Nashville. I know that route is supposed to be shorter though. Has anyone gone either route recently? Which would you recommend? Thanks!



Curious which route you took and how it was!!  We will be heading from northern Indiana through Indy and on down at the end of July, and planned on doing 65 to 24 to 75 like our previous trip.  Wondering what your drive was like!


----------



## CookieGVB

BC1836 said:


> Via I-95, EZ Pass at the DE Memorial Bridge, the Francis Scott Key Tunnel (Baltimore) and the MD toll. Nothing after that via I-95 and I-4. Seek info from others about the FL tolls (we never use those roads).
> 
> Suggestion: To start, take the GSP to exit #67 ("Pemberton" ---it's actually Barnegat) and take West Bay Ave. until it links in a few miles with 72W. After 20 minutes, that will link you with 70, which will take you to I-295 in Cherry Hill.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the tip. We are picking up the minivan at ACY.  It was the only place that would accommodate a one-way rental.  That could change closer to the date if Alamo runs a special to move their fleet to FL in the fall.


----------



## marius97

halssister said:


> Curious which route you took and how it was!!  We will be heading from northern Indiana through Indy and on down at the end of July, and planned on doing 65 to 24 to 75 like our previous trip.  Wondering what your drive was like!


Not recently, but we've made that drive from northern Indiana ever summer for the last seven. About half have been Indy to Nashville to Chatannooga (sorry, I can never remember the roads, just the cities) and the other half have been Indy to Cincy, then 75 all the way down to Florida. After many years, we finally decided that we liked going through Cincy more. There are fewer big cities going that way. Plus, it avoids Nashville. We HATE driving through that town. We were run off the road by a truck there and that was just the tip of the iceberg with the traffic in that town....way worse than Atlanta rush hour.


----------



## staceywj

So excited to be going but dreading the ride.  We are leaving from NJ.  I haven't read all the pages and just wondering the best time to leave? Is it driving through the night?  DH and I never drove more than 5 hours together and we have two kids ages 6 and 10.  Any suggestions on where to stop and/or stay over?


----------



## dvcville

We're inside the 30 day mark till we hit the road. I guess it’s time to get serious about getting things in order and plan out our drive. We are not sure what time we should leave from Collegeville Pa. We have  driven straight through in the past and each time have had a different experience with traffic and construction.We have made the trip  leaving 9pm in the past and hit lane closures in VA and added 1 1/2  hours to our trip down I 95. We have started our trip in the early evening 5pm on a saturday  and  the ride only hit minor delays. We have left around 10am in the middle of the week ran into a lot of traffic in VA on a wednesday adding about 2hrs to our travel time. The early evening seemed to be the best but we are leaving on a friday this year. We are not sure when the weekend shore traffic will lighten up from PA, DE, MA & VA. Does anyone have any insight on this. we are thinking about leaving 6pm on a friday


----------



## amcnj

staceywj said:


> So excited to be going but dreading the ride.  We are leaving from NJ.  I haven't read all the pages and just wondering the best time to leave? Is it driving through the night?  DH and I never drove more than 5 hours together and we have two kids ages 6 and 10.  Any suggestions on where to stop and/or stay over?


 
The day of the week as well as time of year can affect the answers you might get to these questions.

And you have to decide if you can do things like an overnight drive, an early morning start, etc.   

I can't do overnight, as I know I would doze off.  But I am up early every day for work so getting up a little earlier and leaving 2:30 AM works for my sleeping habits, allows me to be passing DC 5:30 AM (and thus missing their rush hour if a weekday), and I arrive in the Orlando area around 6:30 PM, depending on the traffic, weather, stops, etc.


----------



## wmcyip

T-12 days for Drive #4. 

It's been 6 long months since our last visit and  ironically, I am sitting here making ADRs for our next trip...180 days from today.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from the Grand Floridian Resort & Spa [the Walt Disney World Today TV channel plays in the background]! 

We finally arrived here at 9:45 a.m. after stops in Richmond (1 night), Colonial Williamsburg (3 nights), Raleigh, NC (1 night) and Lake Beuna Vista (last night). 

Driving on I-4 on Sunday was uneventful; in fact, no traffic slowdowns, even on Apopka (we made every green light from Exit #68 to the Holiday Inn, where we stayed last night).

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from the Grand Floridian Resort & Spa [the Walt Disney World Today TV channel plays in the background]!
> 
> We finally arrived here at 9:45 a.m. after stops in Richmond (1 night), Colonial Williamsburg (3 nights), Raleigh, NC (1 night) and Lake Beuna Vista (last night).
> 
> Driving on I-4 on Sunday was uneventful; in fact, no traffic slowdowns, even on Apopka (we made every green light from Exit #68 to the Holiday Inn, where we stayed last night).
> 
> All the best!


 
Enjoy! Believe me you are not missing anything back here!


----------



## kimatigger

Leaving New Jersey (Jersey Shore)on a Wednesday in August. Trying to decide on times so we avoid traffic in the DC area. Any tips? Any other areas of concern. Maybe Richmond. Any advice appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharadoc

dvcville said:


> We're inside the 30 day mark till we hit the road. I guess it’s time to get serious about getting things in order and plan out our drive. We are not sure what time we should leave from Collegeville Pa. We have  driven straight through in the past and each time have had a different experience with traffic and construction.We have made the trip  leaving 9pm in the past and hit lane closures in VA and added 1 1/2  hours to our trip down I 95. We have started our trip in the early evening 5pm on a saturday  and  the ride only hit minor delays. We have left around 10am in the middle of the week ran into a lot of traffic in VA on a wednesday adding about 2hrs to our travel time. The early evening seemed to be the best but we are leaving on a friday this year. We are not sure when the weekend shore traffic will lighten up from PA, DE, MA & VA. Does anyone have any insight on this. we are thinking about leaving 6pm on a friday


 
Hey neighbor. Friday could be the absolute worst day to leave, you'll hit Jersey shore traffic down 95 to the Commodore Barry, then Delaware and MD beaches, then Virginia beaches. In the summer, I think the only safe time to leave on a Friday would be about 4-5 AM.

The other issue for traffic is that overnight is the best time to close lanes and do major construction on highways, so you won't necessarily have smooth sailing driving overnight. We left at 4:30 one Saturday in June, and sat for over an hour in DC on 495 at 6:30am because of construction. Screwed up the timing, so we hit Virginia beach traffic. Annoying.

When do you plan to check in to WDW? It might be best to leave around 8 pm, stop in Virginia for a few hours to sleep, then get back on the road in Virginia by 9 am. Friday and Saturday are really the hardest days to drive from our direction to WDW in the summer.

Maybe want to consider driving out west to Harrisburg and taking the inland road.


----------



## staceywj

We check in on August 10th, which is a Monday, when would be the best time to leave NJ?  We are avail anytime after Thursday at 3:00.  Although, I would rather extend the trip at the end and stay somewhere on the way home.  Any ideas?


----------



## dvcville

sharadoc said:


> Hey neighbor. Friday could be the absolute worst day to leave, you'll hit Jersey shore traffic down 95 to the Commodore Barry, then Delaware and MD beaches, then Virginia beaches. In the summer, I think the only safe time to leave on a Friday would be about 4-5 AM.
> 
> The other issue for traffic is that overnight is the best time to close lanes and do major construction on highways, so you won't necessarily have smooth sailing driving overnight. We left at 4:30 one Saturday in June, and sat for over an hour in DC on 495 at 6:30am because of construction. Screwed up the timing, so we hit Virginia beach traffic. Annoying.
> 
> When do you plan to check in to WDW? It might be best to leave around 8 pm, stop in Virginia for a few hours to sleep, then get back on the road in Virginia by 9 am. Friday and Saturday are really the hardest days to drive from our direction to WDW in the summer.
> 
> Maybe want to consider driving out west to Harrisburg and taking the inland road.



I have been considering the inland route and the more I think about it it seems that may be our best option. I have been in the D.C. and VA area and their shore traffic start early afternoon just not sure when it lightens up. It may be the worst traffic I have ever been stuck in. It took me an hour to go 5 miles.


----------



## amcnj

kimatigger said:


> Leaving New Jersey (Jersey Shore)on a Wednesday in August. Trying to decide on times so we avoid traffic in the DC area. Any tips? Any other areas of concern. Maybe Richmond. Any advice appreciated. Thanks in advance!


 
Don't quote me as I am going from my increasingly unreliable memory, but seem to recall reading in previous posts that DC rush hours times are 6-10 am and 3-7 pm. 

I am an early morning departer (2:30 am), and pass DC around 5:30 am, and Richmond by 7 am so have not run into the morning rush hours.


----------



## kittylady1972

amcnj said:


> Don't quote me as I am going from my increasingly unreliable memory, but seem to recall reading in previous posts that DC rush hours times are 6-10 am and 3-7 pm.
> 
> I am an early morning departer (2:30 am), and pass DC around 5:30 am, and Richmond by 7 am so have not run into the morning rush hours.



Yep this is pretty accurate.  You might be okay in DC between 6am and 6:30am but by the time you hit Northern VA you'd be in rush hour for sure!

Being from MD, I despise NoVA traffic.  

We leave for Disney in two weeks and we are going to try a 2:30am departure just so we have a shot at making WDW by dinnertime.  Usually we leave around 5am or so, so hopefully this will work out for us!


----------



## amcnj

kittylady1972 said:


> Yep this is pretty accurate.  You might be okay in DC between 6am and 6:30am but by the time you hit Northern VA you'd be in rush hour for sure!
> 
> Being from MD, I despise NoVA traffic.
> 
> We leave for Disney in two weeks and we are going to try a 2:30am departure just so we have a shot at making WDW by dinnertime.  Usually we leave around 5am or so, so hopefully this will work out for us!


 

You should be OK.  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the Delaware Memorial Bridge (and thus about an hour and a half from MD), and leaving 2:30 AM gets me in the WDW area around 6:30 pm - 7:30 pm, depending on stops, weather, traffic....


----------



## sharadoc

dvcville said:


> I have been considering the inland route and the more I think about it it seems that may be our best option. I have been in the D.C. and VA area and their shore traffic start early afternoon just not sure when it lightens up. It may be the worst traffic I have ever been stuck in. It took me an hour to go 5 miles.


 
Absolutely, we've done it too and never again. I don't think it lightens up until late on Saturday.


----------



## BC1836

News report: Big-time monorail problems, especially the Epcot track and the TTC-MK track. We saw one being "towed" away this afternoon.

All the best!


----------



## jm106

question again- Google Maps route is 78 from NJ to route 15(near but not getting on 81) to 95 looks like in Bethesda MD. If I stay on 81, which route do you like to get over to 95? I thought people told me 64 but I recall when SIL lived in Charlottesville VA, heavy weekend traffic(it has been a while though so I cant say we were on 64.) 
Starting to get anxiety about this drive again. UGH, I hate it


----------



## BC1836

Ugh! The drive home begins tomorrow morning.

All the best.


----------



## java

We usually shoot across 77 from I81 then get on 26(I think) hitting 95 near Charleston. When are you leaving? We leave Tuesday early AM and I'm debating which route to take. I 95 is usually a traffic bomb but aAA told me of construction on I 81. Don't know how bad that is. Aaaah! I just want to hit the road.


jm106 said:


> question again- Google Maps route is 78 from NJ to route 15(near but not getting on 81) to 95 looks like in Bethesda MD. If I stay on 81, which route do you like to get over to 95? I thought people told me 64 but I recall when SIL lived in Charlottesville VA, heavy weekend traffic(it has been a while though so I cant say we were on 64.)
> Starting to get anxiety about this drive again. UGH, I hate it


----------



## java

Hey are we neighbors?


jm106 said:


> I'm on north west NJ, no place near the shore, just a few minutes from PA


I am t-3 right now and freaking out. On the road again. I can't wait to get on the road again. Oh and our trip down starts in Fort Myers! So add about 3 hours onto the trip. (Where is my fainting guy?)


----------



## jm106

java said:


> Hey are we neighbors?
> 
> I am t-3 right now and freaking out. On the road again. I can't wait to get on the road again. Oh and our trip down starts in Fort Myers! So add about 3 hours onto the trip. (Where is my fainting guy?)



We leave next Saturday! Also freaking out!! We plan to drive it again in December too
We head to west palm after Orlando then debating, west coast of FL or go with orig plan of Savannah and Charleston(weather lately has me questioning touring the city and just heading to the beach.


----------



## java

I will update which route we end up taking and how it went before you leave. My boys are flying down that day out of Lehigh. Got a great deal on allegiant. But we will ALL be driving back.


----------



## dvcville

Hi All,

So I’m looking for some I-81 driving experiences. We usually take I-95 down to the house of mouse but this year we are leaving on a Friday and I know from experience, that the shore traffic from DE through VA can be a nightmare. So I am looking at the 81,77,26,95 to I-4. I’m looking for best time to drive 81 and any areas of congestion and construction, that I need to look out for.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## java

I got trip tix from AAA 
These are the construction highlights
I 81 at exit 310
Mile marker 170
Exit 150
Milepost 155.5, 151.7, 147.6
Exit 94

I77 
Mm 31
Between exit 1-8
At junction with I 40

I 26
Exit115-129
Seems like a boatload! Which is why I am thinking of 95.
Would love to hear from someone that has driven i81 recently.


----------



## dvcville

java said:


> I got trip tix from AAA
> These are the construction highlights
> I 81 at exit 310
> Mile marker 170
> Exit 150
> Milepost 155.5, 151.7, 147.6
> Exit 94
> 
> I77
> Mm 31
> Between exit 1-8
> At junction with I 40
> 
> I 26
> Exit115-129
> Seems like a boatload! Which is why I am thinking of 95.
> Would love to hear from someone that has driven i81 recently.




Thnx! for the construction updates. I Usually take I 95 and the construction is endless in VA. I have heard there is construction on 95 in SC now too. I have never driven 81 and that’s why I am tossed on which route to take.


----------



## java

I also got a trip tix for 95 just in case. I'll try to post those delays later. Leaning towards i81


----------



## dvczerfs

I got a text from someone on this thread that said someone needs help with 81/77/26? I've driven it a few times. Lol
I was on this route may 16th, most of that construction won't slow you down. The mm31 was a small resurfacing project that held us up for about 15 min. Or so.
Not sure where or which way your coming from but places I don't hit at rush hour are, Lehigh valley pa, Harrisburg pa, Charolete nc. , and Columbia sc. Harrisburg and Charolete are the big ones. 
Most of that is wide open highway, mountains. 
There is no sure bet way of going but for me, where I live, I can get there faster and easier then going down the coast going 78/81/26/95.


----------



## dvcville

dvczerfs said:


> I got a text from someone on this thread that said someone needs help with 81/77/26? I've driven it a few times. Lol
> I was on this route may 16th, most of that construction won't slow you down. The mm31 was a small resurfacing project that held us up for about 15 min. Or so.
> Not sure where or which way your coming from but places I don't hit at rush hour are, Lehigh valley pa, Harrisburg pa, Charolete nc. , and Columbia sc. Harrisburg and Charolete are the big ones.
> Most of that is wide open highway, mountains.
> There is no sure bet way of going but for me, where I live, I can get there faster and easier then going down the coast going 78/81/26/95.



I live in Collegeville Montgomery county. I would have to drive out to Harrisburg using the turnpike then to 81. We are traveling on a Friday in a few weeks. What time would you suggest for departure?


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from the Grand Floridian Resort & Spa [the Walt Disney World Today TV channel plays in the background]!
> 
> We finally arrived here at 9:45 a.m. after stops in Richmond (1 night), Colonial Williamsburg (3 nights), Raleigh, NC (1 night) and Lake Beuna Vista (last night).
> 
> Driving on I-4 on Sunday was uneventful; in fact, no traffic slowdowns, even on Apopka (we made every green light from Exit #68 to the Holiday Inn, where we stayed last night).
> 
> All the best!



Weren't you there in April when we were there?  Or am I thinking of someone else here?  At first I was jealous that you were going back so soon and then I realized how hot it is down there and poof!  jealously gone.


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Weren't you there in April when we were there?  Or am I thinking of someone else here?  At first I was jealous that you were going back so soon and then I realized how hot it is down there and poof!  jealously gone.



You are correct yet again. We were there in April and just returned home this afternoon (traffic on I-95 in northern VA, most of MD and all of DE was the worst we ever experienced). Ugh. 

The WDW weather was sunny and hot everyday with zero rain. The only thing that was bad was the monorail service: Major breakdowns/out of service issues for three straight days. Ugh.

We're scheduled to return in August and October.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

dvcville said:


> I live in Collegeville Montgomery county. I would have to drive out to Harrisburg using the turnpike then to 81. We are traveling on a Friday in a few weeks. What time would you suggest for departure?


I'm in Nazareth so I'm about 85 miles from Harriburg. I hit the Virginia welcoming center in just under three hours. As a rule of thumb,  I want to hit the i66/i81 exchange before morning rush hour. We generally leave at midnight, one am so I'm in the mountains of Virginia/ North Carolina well before any rush hour. 
The turnpike, i78, i81 on a Friday during the summer can get very busy and jammed starting in the morning but once you get past the i66 exchange, the next area is Charolete. Rush hour is over by the time we get to Charolete.After Charolete would be Jacksonville. We hit Jacksonville at around 2pm. Always a crap shoot . Generally busy but moving at speed limit or just above. 
We get home from work and go to sleep around 5pm or so. We get up around 11:30'and hit the road by midnight. I drive straight through. My wife will nap here and there but I drive all the way down. First stop is Viginia welcoming center. We hit the welcome centers and drive thru's. We don't stop long, walk in,do what you got to do and hit the road. Stopping about every two/ three hour, traveling 75 mph ( or with the flow of traffic in the left lane, running buddies) I can hit wdw in 15 1/2 hours. I've done it in 15 but that's moving. 
Just a few things, until a few years ago, it was my wife,daughter and myself. All great car travelers. My daughter is 22 and don't go as often and it's just the two of us. It goes a lot faster the fewer people you have even though my dd moves as fast as we do. Lol  I also drive approximately 40k per year for work, so I'm use to driving in all weather, day, night, traffic etc. I'm a very comfortable driver
I've seen just about everything and do I mean everything. Lol
Everyone is different, every family is different. What works for us may not work for you. if your not a "road tripper" no matter which way or what happens will drive you crazy. Like flying, there's a lot of factors, anything can happen to slow you down. The only difference is your in control. 
I also use 81/66/17/95. But, leaving at midnight puts me below Richmond before rush hour and it's not during the summer on a Friday. 
Generally for people in your area to drive up to 81 is a bit out of your way but in most cases it beats sitting in traffic and can make the time up. 
Best I could say is give 81/77/26 a shot. It won't be any worse then 95. That being said, again, anything can happen to slow you down, wrecks, ghost construction projects, anything. 
Time wise, both ways for me is the same time. Pending on season and departure time determines which way I go. 
It's funny people ask me why do you drive west then south, just drive down 95? If you look at a map, I would drive east into one of the busiest traffic areas in the country just to drive the south west arch down to Orlando. So that's why it works for people in the Lehigh valley. I have driven and tried just about every way and for us, these two ways have proven faster and easier for us.


----------



## dvcville

Thanks! We are seasoned road trip ers too. When pack a cooler and only stop for restrooms and to stretch. I may have a baseball or football catch with the boys to get the blood flowing, while we wait for the girls. We have always taken 95 but because of the day of the week and it being summertime I am looking at 81 as a option. We usually drive straight through but I think I might leave early am hours and stop around Kingslands GA. Unless we have good luck then we will drive to our straight through to our off site hotel add a night there before heading to OKW.


----------



## staceywj

sharadoc said:


> Hey neighbor. Friday could be the absolute worst day to leave, you'll hit Jersey shore traffic down 95 to the Commodore Barry, then Delaware and MD beaches, then Virginia beaches. In the summer, I think the only safe time to leave on a Friday would be about 4-5 AM.
> 
> The other issue for traffic is that overnight is the best time to close lanes and do major construction on highways, so you won't necessarily have smooth sailing driving overnight. We left at 4:30 one Saturday in June, and sat for over an hour in DC on 495 at 6:30am because of construction. Screwed up the timing, so we hit Virginia beach traffic. Annoying.
> 
> When do you plan to check in to WDW? It might be best to leave around 8 pm, stop in Virginia for a few hours to sleep, then get back on the road in Virginia by 9 am. Friday and Saturday are really the hardest days to drive from our direction to WDW in the summer.
> 
> Maybe want to consider driving out west to Harrisburg and taking the inland road.


Wow! Thank you for the advice. If we plan I'm driving west to Harrisburg what time Friday or Saturday would you suggest to leave?  We check-in Monday. I am such a planner yet I can't figure this out.


----------



## kittylady1972

BC1836 said:


> You are correct yet again. We were there in April and just returned home this afternoon (traffic on I-95 in northern VA, most of MD and all of DE was the worst we ever experienced). Ugh.
> 
> The WDW weather was sunny and hot everyday with zero rain. The only thing that was bad was the monorail service: Major breakdowns/out of service issues for three straight days. Ugh.
> 
> We're scheduled to return in August and October.
> 
> All the best!



Ugh...sorry about the traffic.  We usually head up 301N around Doswell (right past the King's Dominion exit) because we know that road well and don't have to deal with the majority of the I95/NoVa traffic that way.

Glad the weather was nice and no rain but sucks about the monorail.  Staying at the Polynesian we are really looking forward to being able to walk to the TTC and hop on the monorail to EPCOT or MK, but this monorail service has me worried.  I sure hope it's better before the major July 4th crowds...which is when we will be there!


----------



## Jhuff8181

We're driving down in September from New Hampshire. This will be fourth time driving down. We usually drive straight through with a three or four hour stop for a short nap. Normally we're pretty wiped out the first day so we were thinking about staying in a hotel close by so we can check in a little more refreshed. Can any one recommend a nice place to sleep over between Jacksonville and Orlando?


----------



## OKW Lover

Jhuff8181 said:


> Can any one recommend a nice place to sleep over between Jacksonville and Orlando?



Once you pass Jacksonville, there are a lot of hotels in the next 20 miles nearby the I-95 exits.  Stick with any of the chains (we prefer Marriott properties like Residence Inn or Fairfield Inn) and you'll be fine.


----------



## cranbiz

Plenty of choices in Daytona. I have used the La Quinta before. It's not 5 star (not 4 star either) but clean and cost effective. There are plenty of others if you prefer another chain. Choice hotels, Hilton and Marriott are close by.


----------



## sharadoc

staceywj said:


> Wow! Thank you for the advice. If we plan I'm driving west to Harrisburg what time Friday or Saturday would you suggest to leave?  We check-in Monday. I am such a planner yet I can't figure this out.


 
Sorry - I haven't checked in for a few days. We need to put out the Dave Signal for DVCZerfs. He drives from the Allentown/Bethlehem area so uses the "back" way. I'll see if he can jump on here and help you out with your question.

EDIT - I noticed that he gave you generic advice about that route. Hopefully he can chime on the timing.

Is your plan to stay at a hotel near Disney on Sunday night? Or do you want to get there and check in to your WDW room early on Monday?

If you want to leave on Saturday, I would suggest checking Google Maps for the few weeks before your trip, and check traffic from Baltimore through Richmond. Maybe you could leave home at around 2:00 pm and drive to South Carolina, Florence area. That would put your about 8 hours away from WDW, so you could get up and drive at a calm pace to get to Orlando area by dinnertime on Sunday. If you want to get there early on Monday and drive a long time on Sunday, then leave home at 5 am on Sunday, drive to Southern SC/Northern GA (Savannah GA is great). That would put your about 4-5 hours away from WDW and you could get there by check-in time.

I'll see if we can get DVCZerfs to chime in and help.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hi Sharadoc!!! Anything for you! I posted this a few times but at this point I have no idea where,when or what thread its on. Here is my driving chart ( I also have it heading home and the other route we drive lol )


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> Hi Sharadoc!!! Anything for you! I posted this a few times but at this point I have no idea where,when or what thread its on. Here is my driving chart ( I also have it heading home and the other route we drive lol )
> BC, if you want you can post this on page one. I would also share the other chart if you want to post it on page one. Give people an idea on driving times and mileage other then the Google , AAA and Garmin come up with which I out driVe every time. Lol
> I live in Nazareth so I us i78. You can google it but I'm real close to the NJ boarder and these times are leaving at 2am and not hitting Major cities at a rush hour.
> Home to i81 --------- 1 hour ------ 1 min.
> I81 to Ma.                 1.                19
> Ma to Wv                                      10
> Av to Va.                                       22
> Va to i77.                  3.                 23
> 
> I77 to Nc.                                      26
> Nc to Charo.               1                  44
> Char. To Sc.                                   11
> Sc to i26.                   1.                  13
> I26 to i95.                                       49
> I95 to Ga.                  1.                   07
> Ga o fl.                       1.                   44
> Fl to i4.                       1.                  42
> I4 to exit 68.                                    54
> 
> These time enclude brief stops and missing traffic.


Lol. That didn't turn out well.  Give me some time and I'll do it on my lap top. Try to do it on an I pad.


----------



## staceywj

Thanks Sharadoc and dvczerfs! I greatly appreciate the advice and could not wrap my head around this planning.  We are going to give that route a try instead of 95 given the weekend and summer traffic.  I also would prefer to arrive in WDW on Monday.


----------



## java

We made it to Savannah today!!!! 
Easy trip along i81/77/26
We ended up leaving at 3:30am!(were trying for 4 actually were so excited we hit the road early!)
So I can say that the construction wasn't happening when we passed through. We hit the initial setup and I would call it a brief slowdown. We got to 77 in 7 hours. Then to Savannah for a total of 12 hours!
Tomorrow starts stage 2 but won't bore you with those details as we are heading well beyond disney first.

One word of warning on speed traps. The only place I saw heavy police activity was in VA. Just south of JMU down to Roanoke.(sp?) they were everywhere. Pulling everyone over. We thankfully made it through without any problems but be careful as you pass through that area! Thanks for all the help everyone. I can answer any? Oh Georgia welcome center is closed, they knocked it down I assume for remodel.


----------



## kittylady1972

java said:


> We made it to Savannah today!!!!
> Easy trip along i81/77/26
> We ended up leaving at 3:30am!(were trying for 4 actually were so excited we hit the road early!)
> So I can say that the construction wasn't happening when we passed through. We hit the initial setup and I would call it a brief slowdown. We got to 77 in 7 hours. Then to Savannah for a total of 12 hours!
> Tomorrow starts stage 2 but won't bore you with those details as we are heading well beyond disney first.
> 
> One word of warning on speed traps. The only place I saw heavy police activity was in VA. Just south of JMU down to Roanoke.(sp?) they were everywhere. Pulling everyone over. We thankfully made it through without any problems but be careful as you pass through that area! Thanks for all the help everyone. I can answer any? Oh Georgia welcome center is closed, they knocked it down I assume for remodel.



There are ALWAYS tons of police in Virginia.  I think that is how the VA government makes all of their money by speedtraps!


----------



## scrappinmom

Leaving tomorrow morning from northern Illinois - should be nice & thunderstormy for the first few hours - yay! (No not really)


----------



## jm106

java said:


> We made it to Savannah today!!!!
> Easy trip along i81/77/26
> We ended up leaving at 3:30am!(were trying for 4 actually were so excited we hit the road early!)
> So I can say that the construction wasn't happening when we passed through. We hit the initial setup and I would call it a brief slowdown. We got to 77 in 7 hours. Then to Savannah for a total of 12 hours!
> Tomorrow starts stage 2 but won't bore you with those details as we are heading well beyond disney first.
> 
> One word of warning on speed traps. The only place I saw heavy police activity was in VA. Just south of JMU down to Roanoke.(sp?) they were everywhere. Pulling everyone over. We thankfully made it through without any problems but be careful as you pass through that area! Thanks for all the help everyone. I can answer any? Oh Georgia welcome center is closed, they knocked it down I assume for remodel.


Best of luck on the rest! We are 3 days out  DH would like to leave by 4:30 am.
We are still deciding between 78/81/64/95 or 78/81/77/95. (We drive down to Roanoke area to MILs so I am familiar but think bc of that, it makes me hate that drive even more lol.)


----------



## dvczerfs




----------



## sharadoc

staceywj said:


> Thanks Sharadoc and dvczerfs! I greatly appreciate the advice and could not wrap my head around this planning.  We are going to give that route a try instead of 95 given the weekend and summer traffic.  I also would prefer to arrive in WDW on Monday.


 
Okay good luck!! Let us know how it goes because I would like to know what the experience is like from our neck of the woods, cause DVCZerfs has a perfect shot from his area, but I need to understand if it's worth it to go west to go south. We may want to look at this route to come home our next trip, since we'll be driving over the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> Hi Sharadoc!!! Anything for you! I posted this a few times but at this point I have no idea where,when or what thread its on. Here is my driving chart ( I also have it heading home and the other route we drive lol )


 
Aww shucks!! You're the best!!! I would like to see it heading home, actually, since we'll be driving home on Thanksgiving weekend.

Not sure if you want to drive to our house, but we're doing an outdoor movie night for Mike's birthday on July 11 - the original Star Wars!! But we won't be starting until dark.


----------



## staceywj

Did you leave from NJ?  Trying to finish what is the best time to leave on an early Sat Aug morning. V


----------



## java

Yes I am in Western NJ


----------



## dvczerfs

staceywj said:


> Did you leave from NJ?  Trying to finish what is the best time to leave on an early Sat Aug morning. V


Not sure if your talking to me? Lol  but If you are coming across i78 from NJ, if you use "home" as the NJ / PA boarder, it will be real close.
If your coming across I80, you can hit I81 off of I80 or you can hit rt33 off of I80, at that point it only runs south but rt33 will take you I78. Rt33 is a nice highway, similar to I78.
Rt33 connects I78 and I80 through the Lehigh valley and into the pocono mountains.


----------



## staceywj

dvczerfs said:


> Not sure if your talking to me? Lol  but If you are coming across i78 from NJ, if you use "home" as the NJ / PA boarder, it will be real close.
> If your coming across I80, you can hit I81 off of I80 or you can hit rt33 off of I80, at that point it only runs south but rt33 will take you I78. Rt33 is a nice highway, similar to I78.


Great, thanks again!


----------



## dvczerfs

staceywj said:


> Did you leave from NJ?  Trying to finish what is the best time to leave on an early Sat Aug morning. V


leave as early as you can. 2/3/4am. Taking the inland route isn't bad at all on a Saturday. There is no shore traffic and the camper and weekend people are already where they are going on Friday night.


----------



## BC1836

On our recent drive two weeks ago, we noticed that the GA welcome center on I-95 was closed due to new construction.

Plan accordingly, if you anticipated using the location's restrooms. 

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Back in the 70s, my dad would drive all different ways. Back then, I95 was not compete. You had to exit, drive on two lane roads and enter back on and a lot of it was under construction. There was also a fraction of the traffic?
The recall going this way when I was a kid, stopping at 76 truck stop plazas and Howard Johnsons. We use to stop at a place called Whites truck stop. Not many gas stations etc...
Back in the 80s, 90s, we always used this way. The winter time is fun going this way.lol
Now, I use this way and another way pending on time of departure and time of season.Both get me there in 16 hours and about the same mileage.
Again, for me this works out great. For someone south of me towards the Philly area, in most cases, it don't pay to drive north toI81.
Gotta love auto correct!!!!


----------



## staceywj

Perfect, that is exactly what I wanted to hear and feel assured that this is the right way to go!  Thanks for everyone's assistance!



dvczerfs said:


> leave as early as you can. 2/3/4am. Taking the inland route isn't bad at all on a Saturday. There is no shore traffic and the camper and weekend people are already where they are going on Friday night.


----------



## BC1836

All the best to those who are getting ready for the first weekend of summer 2015 driving!


----------



## BC1836

Who will be the first to make "the drive" in July?

All the best!


----------



## Vinnyboombots

I am long time lurker and I am very thankful for the information. We are on our way to Wilderness Lodge and leaving at 9:30pm July 1st. DW, DS14, DD9 and I have done this 4 times before and I do not stay overnight, leave from Syracuse and take 81/77/26/95/417 or I4 do not stop until I get there. It happened by accident our first drive down, just kept going until I could not drive any more and that happened to be the Boardwalk.


----------



## Vinnyboombots

This year we will be in our new Toyota van, traded in my SUV for what feels like a lot more space. 3 days until we leave and I am more excited than the kids!


----------



## ftwdw

Is there a good way to find out where the construction is?  Our GPS is a couple years old, but isn't super great.  I remember the good old days when AAA would give you trip tiks with the construction area's marked out.  LOL.  We are headed from the Midwest in a few weeks.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We are getting ready for our next drive. We are leaving Sat. The 4th- a little nervous about that,  but didn't have a choice this year. I teach in N.E. And had to make up 7 snow days! Ugh

We are doing the 81/77 route to avoid 95 on that weekend. We've only done that route once before. It's a lot longer for us but beats sitting in traffic. 
We're stopping in VA for the night. We usually stop in NC When driving 95. 
Has anyone driven that route 4th of July weekend? I'm nervous to hear the answer. Lol

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> We are getting ready for our next drive. We are leaving Sat. The 4th- a little nervous about that,  but didn't have a choice this year. I teach in N.E. And had to make up 7 snow days! Ugh
> 
> We are doing the 81/77 route to avoid 95 on that weekend. We've only done that route once before. It's a lot longer for us but beats sitting in traffic.
> We're stopping in VA for the night. We usually stop in NC When driving 95.
> Has anyone driven that route 4th of July weekend? I'm nervous to hear the answer. Lol
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi DD!!!  My quess would be it shouldn't be to to bad. Most places are using Friday as the holiday. Which I'm guessing Thursday night and Friday would be the heavy travel days. Most likely the Florida 95/4 area will be busy with locals bug the rest of it should be ok.


----------



## dvczerfs

Vinnyboombots said:


> I am long time lurker and I am very thankful for the information. We are on our way to Wilderness Lodge and leaving at 9:30pm July 1st. DW, DS14, DD9 and I have done this 4 times before and I do not stay overnight, leave from Syracuse and take 81/77/26/95/417 or I4 do not stop until I get there. It happened by accident our first drive down, just kept going until I could not drive any more and that happened to be the Boardwalk.


That is how we started doing the nonstop drives! Lol We would say, we only have four more hours, why stop now. Till you check in to a hotel, bring some bags in, take showers and fall a sleep , if you can fall a sleep, just as well keep on going.
Not for everyone, but if you can do it, it's great. We leave at midnight, get to the resort at 4-5pm , room is ready and so are we. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Hi DD!!!  My quess would be it shouldn't be to to bad. Most places are using Friday as the holiday. Which I'm guessing Thursday night and Friday would be the heavy travel days. Most likely the Florida 95/4 area will be busy with locals bug the rest of it should be ok.


Thanks Dave! I feel much better now. 
Can't wait to leave! It's been a very long school year. 
Tomorrow's my last day.


----------



## Vinnyboombots

dvczerfs said:


> That is how we started doing the nonstop drives! Lol We would say, we only have four more hours, why stop now. Till you check in to a hotel, bring some bags in, take showers and fall a sleep , if you can fall a sleep, just as well keep on going.
> Not for everyone, but if you can do it, it's great. We leave at midnight, get to the resort at 4-5pm , room is ready and so are we. Lol



I am that way with everything, I can not relax until the task is done. I love waking up and not having 4 or 5 hours left, but it is not for everyone I am just very good at sitting down tasks.


----------



## BC1836

Vinnyboombots said:


> I am that way with everything, I can not relax until the task is done. I love waking up and not having 4 or 5 hours left, but it is not for everyone I am just very good at sitting down tasks.



Agreed.


dvczerfs said:


> That is how we started doing the nonstop drives! Lol We would say, we only have four more hours, why stop now. Till you check in to a hotel, bring some bags in, take showers and fall a sleep , if you can fall a sleep, just as well keep on going.
> Not for everyone, but if you can do it, it's great. We leave at midnight, get to the resort at 4-5pm , room is ready and so are we. Lol



We've done 15 "straight-through" drives from the Jersey Shore to Lake Buena Vista (and one "straight-through" drive home); the last one we did was in August of 2014. However, they have become increasingly more difficult to handle (traffic, time of departure, quality of sleep the previous night, etc.). We'll see what happens on the next drive.

All the best!


----------



## kittylady1972

We have changed our mind on our drive from Baltimore, MD area now...and have decided to hit the road tomorrow afternoon now instead of Wednesday at 2:30am as originally planned.  As it is, my DH was going to go to bed at 6pm Tuesday to wake at 2am Wednesday and start the drive.  Kids wanted to just leave YESTERDAY...but we have other appointments to keep between today and tomorrow so we have chosen to leave around 1pm tomorrow.  Plans are to try to make it to Savannah at least for an overnight stay, then have a short drive to make on Wednesday morning.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> We've done 15 "straight-through" drives from the Jersey Shore to Lake Buena Vista (and one "straight-through" drive home); the last one we did was in August of 2014. However, they have become increasingly more difficult to handle (traffic, time of departure, quality of sleep the previous night, etc.). We'll see what happens on the next drive.
> 
> All the best!



Some day, you'll join me on the "slow ride."    Like I always say, it's not faster, it's not for everyone, but for the right travelers, it can be smooth sailing.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Sadly we're taking a non-Disney vacation this summer. The girls wanted to do something different.  So, we're going to Hollywood FL and staying at the beach for a week.  We're going to take the inland route (thanks DVCZERFS) and then going inland to GA to Noah's Ark Animal refuge to visit.  We might stay there for 2 days then head south again.  Orlando is on the way so we're going to stop for a day or 2 and go to Blizzard Beach.  I had to get my Disney fix somehow  then we'll head to south Florida for a week.  I haven't decided what we're doing on the way home.  We're leaving July 13th so I need to finish planning and start packing!


----------



## sharadoc

nono said:


> Some day, you'll join me on the "slow ride."    Like I always say, it's not faster, it's not for everyone, but for the right travelers, it can be smooth sailing.


 
Yep, we love the slow ride! We don't need to lose sleep the night before, we don't need to start driving in the middle of the night, and we feel good the whole way.

Our schedule is leave home at 9 am, stop around 10-11 pm in lower SC/upper GA. Then another night's sleep, and we have around 5 hours to check-in. We can unpack and hit a park feeling great and not like a wrung-out dishrag, which is how we felt after our first (and last) straight-through drive.


----------



## BC1836

Another drive scheduled for next month...but we are discussing different times of departure. Lots of recorded info to examine (37 trips worth), but we are leaning towards a post-rush hour morning departure with an expectation to make it to Yulee, FL for the first night.

Who knows?

All the best!


----------



## hiddenl1fe

I've searched this thread and the interwebs, but I couldn't find a definitive answer so forgive me if this has already been answered.  We are coming down from NJ and plan on going I-95 to I-4.  I know there are tolls on I-95, but are there any tolls on I-4?  Thanks in advance


----------



## OKW Lover

hiddenl1fe said:


> I know there are tolls on I-95, but are there any tolls on I-4?


No tolls on I-4.  You're good to go.


----------



## hiddenl1fe

OKW Lover said:


> No tolls on I-4.  You're good to go.



Thank you


----------



## cranbiz

I95 southbound tolls are in NJ if you take the NJ Turnpike, The Delaware Memorial Bridge the Delaware Turnpike and in MD for either the McHenry Tunnel or the Baltimore Harbor tunnel depending on which way you go. Northbound, you have all except the Delaware Memorial Bridge but you pick up the JFK Turnpike tolls in MD in exchange.

In FL, if you decide to get off of I4 to avoid the center of Orlando, there are tolls on SR417.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> I95 southbound tolls are in NJ if you take the NJ Turnpike, The Delaware Memorial Bridge the Delaware Turnpike and in MD for either the McHenry Tunnel or the Baltimore Harbor tunnel depending on which way you go. Northbound, you have all except the Delaware Memorial Bridge but you pick up the JFK Turnpike tolls in MD in exchange.
> 
> In FL, if you decide to get off of I4 to avoid the center of Orlando, there are tolls on SR417.



Heading south, paying that $4 McHenry Tunnel toll is a kind of milepost since it's the last one to pay on the way to WDW!

All the best!


----------



## cruisingkat

Finally back home from our month long trip to Disney and visits with the Florida and Texas grandkids.  Put over 4000 miles on the car this trip.  Enjoyed visiting with the grandkids, and really enjoyed Disney with just the two of us.  also had a great time seeing Elliot Dyson (former performer at Scat Cat club at POFQ) when he performed at a sports bar in Orlando on the Saturday night while we were at Disney.   It was also great catching up with some of his regular fans that we got to know while watching him at POFQ.  We also did the frozen premium package on Sunday.  It gave us a great viewing spot for the Frozen Welcome parade and the ice cream and waters were very welcome with the heat.  The desert party was very nice and we enjoyed the reserved firework viewing area - plenty of room to stand and not be packed like sardines.  
All in all, this 30th drive to Disney since March 2007 was extremely successful.


----------



## isabellea

Planning on driving down from Montreal (straight-thru) July 17th. That's 1437 miles each way (2874 miles wound-trip). We were thinking of leaving right after lunch (when youngest is due for her nap) drive west to cross the border at 1000 Islands to get directly on I-81. Dinner around Syracuse. Usually we do I-81/I-77/I-95 but this summer we don't want to drive all night in the mountains so are thinking of switching to I-95 around Washington, DC (should get there around midnight). Any suggestion on what road to take? Google Maps suggests I-270 and I-495...

Another option would be to do I-87/I-95 but July 17th is the day half the province will start their summer vacations and the border crossing to get to I-87 will be CRAZY busy. Also, I'm not a fan of going thru the NJ turnpike. According to Google Maps, this choice would only save us 20 minutes without traffic.


----------



## BC1836

isabellea said:


> Planning on driving down from Montreal (straight-thru) July 17th. That's 1437 miles each way (2874 miles wound-trip). We were thinking of leaving right after lunch (when youngest is due for her nap) drive west to cross the border at 1000 Islands to get directly on I-81. Dinner around Syracuse. We don't want to drive all night in the mountains so were thinking of switching to I-95 around Washington, DC (should get there around midnight). Any suggestion on what road to take? Google Maps suggests I-270 and I-495... Usually we do I-81/I-77/I-95.
> 
> Another option would be to do I-87/I-95 but July 17th is the day half the province will start their summer vacations and the border crossing to get to I-87 will be CRAZY busy. Also, I'm not a fan of going thru the NJ turnpike. According to Google Maps, this choice would only save us 20 minutes without traffic.



The NJ Turnpike (I-95) is not an enjoyable drive, especially between exits 9 and 6 heading south. The "merge" around 8A is particularly bad, and it will remain so despite a project designed to widen lanes.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We are on our way driving the inland route. All I can say in July 4 is great for traveling!!! No traffic.. No construction!!!
I am loving this route I wonder if it's like this all the time. We never go this way bc it's out of our way and takes about 2 hrs. Longer. But w sitting in traffic on 95, it's probably the same. 
We left at 3:30 and are passing Chambersburg exits in PA. 
Just wish it wasn't raining, but I can't complain.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

isabellea said:


> Planning on driving down from Montreal (straight-thru) July 17th. That's 1437 miles each way (2874 miles wound-trip). We were thinking of leaving right after lunch (when youngest is due for her nap) drive west to cross the border at 1000 Islands to get directly on I-81. Dinner around Syracuse. We don't want to drive all night in the mountains so were thinking of switching to I-95 around Washington, DC (should get there around midnight). Any suggestion on what road to take? Google Maps suggests I-270 and I-495... Usually we do I-81/I-77/I-95.
> 
> Another option would be to do I-87/I-95 but July 17th is the day half the province will start their summer vacations and the border crossing to get to I-87 will be CRAZY busy. Also, I'm not a fan of going thru the NJ turnpike. According to Google Maps, this choice would only save us 20 minutes without traffic.



I would stick w your usual route. We are doing it today, and always do 95. This is so less stressful!!! My DH doesn't even want me to drive lol.


----------



## mieuxmew

Traveling from Central NJ - starting from exit 8A of NJ Turnpike.  Leaving on a Friday morning mid August.  What time do you recommend leaving to avoid the DC/Maryland/Virginia traffic?  Is 4 am too late?   Thank you!!


----------



## OKW Lover

As a general rule, you'd want to be beyond DC by 6 am.


----------



## patclairesmom

mieuxmew said:


> Traveling from Central NJ - starting from exit 8A of NJ Turnpike.  Leaving on a Friday morning mid August.  What time do you recommend leaving to avoid the DC/Maryland/Virginia traffic?  Is 4 am too late?   Thank you!!



You might want to try leaving later @6 or 7 am to avoid the DC traffic.


----------



## mieuxmew

So we should leave by 2am or wait until 6am?  Which is better?


----------



## patclairesmom

mieuxmew said:


> So we should leave by 2am or wait until 6am?  Which is better?



Are you stopping overnight?  If so, I would leave at 6am.


----------



## pwdebbie

ddluvsdisney said:


> We are on our way driving the inland route. All I can say in July 4 is great for traveling!!! No traffic.. No construction!!!
> I am loving this route I wonder if it's like this all the time. We never go this way bc it's out of our way and takes about 2 hrs. Longer. But w sitting in traffic on 95, it's probably the same.
> We left at 3:30 and are passing Chambersburg exits in PA.
> Just wish it wasn't raining, but I can't complain.



I drove home from a reunion in WV yesterday (July 4) on 81NB from Hagerstown to Greencastle (we hit 81 around 5:15 p.m.) and I was shocked at how MUCH traffic there was!  The rest of the roads we took were empty, but 81 N was awful, which surprised me, I really expected it to be light traffic.  Now, going south the day before, the traffic on 81 was very light, exactly as I expected.


----------



## mieuxmew

patclairesmom said:


> Are you stopping overnight?  If so, I would leave at 6am.



Not planning to stop overnight.  Hilton Head is our final destination (12 hour drive).  My 11 year old son asked how much farther is Disney World from Hilton Head.  I told him 4-5 more hours - he wants to go for a day trip!


----------



## Cando86

Can someone tell me when I DON'T want to be driving through Atlanta?  We were planning on leaving at 7am which would put us in Atlanta around 7pm.  We just don't want to get stuck in crazy ATL traffic.


----------



## OKW Lover

Cando86 said:


> Can someone tell me when I DON'T want to be driving through Atlanta?  We were planning on leaving at 7am which would put us in Atlanta around 7pm.  We just don't want to get stuck in crazy ATL traffic.


I would think that's a good time.  I wouldn't get there any earlier.  Like most big cities traffic will be heading out of the city to the suburbs so the worst of it will be once you get into Atlanta.


----------



## Cando86

OKW Lover said:


> I would think that's a good time.  I wouldn't get there any earlier.  Like most big cities traffic will be heading out of the city to the suburbs so the worst of it will be once you get into Atlanta.



Okay, great!  Then I won't have to re-do our plans for the 23937 time


----------



## CopperWife

scrappinmom said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning from northern Illinois - should be nice & thunderstormy for the first few hours - yay! (No not really)



Was wondering what route you took and how the drive went? We're from northern Illinois and will be driving down in September


----------



## theyoungs07

Cando86 said:


> Okay, great!  Then I won't have to re-do our plans for the 23937 time


I try to hit Atlanta later than that, but I also stop on the drive.  If you are going to stop that night, you may want to leave an hour or so later just to get further from rush-hour or sports traffic.  Driving in the HOV lanes after rush-hour is not bad.  I've gone through as early as 7 and as late as 11pm and later was easier.



CopperWife said:


> Was wondering what route you took and how the drive went? We're from northern Illinois and will be driving down in September


I've tried the Alabama route to avoid the mountains and Atlanta, but it didn't seem worth it to me.  We take I-74 to Champaign and then cut down on I-57.  In my case, Google and most GPS have me going towards St. Louis, but I've found that problematic as you do get off of the the interstate and we've run into construction.  57-25-75 is our standard route.  Nashville is kinda stupid to drive through (traffic, left exits...etc) but ok if you have things pre-planned and aren't afraid of being aggressive changing lanes.

Use Waze and iExit, both are lifesavers on such a long drive.  

We stopped in Macon Ga on our last trip, next time I think I'll stop closer to ATL as the drive got very boring and tiring once we left ATL, and it was late.


----------



## dvcville

Less than 24hrs till we depart. We decided to stick with I95. Our plan is to leave not later than 3am from Collegeville PA. This should get us down to Richmond, VA before the heavy traffic. We usually drive straight through but seeing we are leaving earlier than planned we will stop in Kingsland, Ga for an overnight stay.  The best part of leaving earlier is now we have a whole extra day to plan!! Can you say Typhoon Lagoon!!


----------



## sharadoc

mieuxmew said:


> So we should leave by 2am or wait until 6am?  Which is better?


 On a Friday in August, the VA and NC shore traffic will be starting in the morning, so if you can, then leave at 2am.  You might get stuck in traffic if you don't leave until 6.


----------



## sharadoc

dvcville said:


> Less than 24hrs till we depart. We decided to stick with I95. Our plan is to leave not later than 3am from Collegeville PA. This should get us down to Richmond, VA before the heavy traffic. We usually drive straight through but seeing we are leaving earlier than planned we will stop in Kingsland, Ga for an overnight stay.  The best part of leaving earlier is now we have a whole extra day to plan!! Can you say Typhoon Lagoon!!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## cruisingkat

Cando86 said:


> Can someone tell me when I DON'T want to be driving through Atlanta?  We were planning on leaving at 7am which would put us in Atlanta around 7pm.  We just don't want to get stuck in crazy ATL traffic.


We have driven through Atlanta at various times during the day and evening.  At 7pm you should be pretty good   If there is traffic, we stay in the HOV lane, at least it moves a little faster than the other lanes of traffic during rush hour.

We drive from the Chicago western burbs and take 57 to 24 to 75 to Florida Turnpike.  We have tried other routes and have found that to be the easiest and quickest for us.  Hate taking 65 to 24 as that route is heavy with trucks.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I just posted in another thread then found this one! We're driving from St. Louis and decided this time to stop halfway, which looks to be right outside of Atlanta. Any suggestions on what areas I should be looking at for a hotel?


----------



## BC1836

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I just posted in another thread then found this one! We're driving from St. Louis and decided this time to stop halfway, which looks to be right outside of Atlanta. Any suggestions on what areas I should be looking at for a hotel?




The familar-named hotel-motel chains are usually your best bet. 

It's probably best to make your reservation just _after_ Atlanta instead of just before (a potential rush hour traffic concern).

All the best!


----------



## patclairesmom

Where does everyone stop for gas along I95?  Traveling from NJ so I'm thinking somewhere @ Richmond area would be our 1st stop.  Any places cheaper than others?  Also I always forget, which state has the cheaper gas prices, SC or Ga?


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> Where does everyone stop for gas along I95?  Traveling from NJ so I'm thinking somewhere @ Richmond area would be our 1st stop.  Any places cheaper than others?  Also I always forget, which state has the cheaper gas prices, SC or Ga?



We depart with a full tank from the Jersey Shore. If our drive involves a nighttime section, we stop at one of the I-95 MD rest stops and fill up (even though we don't have to) because many post-midnight gas stations in VA and SC are not security-enhanced.

On our daytime June drive (#37 since 2002), we purhased regular gas in the Richmond area for $2.43, South of the Border for $2.65 and someplace in GA for $2.54.  

Our return drive: Disney Hess (soon changing its identity) $2.57, GA $2.55, SC $2.71, South of the Border $2.65 and Emporia, VA $2.65.

All the best!


----------



## jm106

Just back from a 2 week road trip. We tried a new route this time and mostly worked out well. 
We are close to PA in NJ. we took 78 to 81 then jumped on 64 through Charlottesville VA to Richmond, 288 to 95 S. Coming and going over the mountain around Charlottesville was terrible pouring rain, wind and going was very low visibility fog. My SIL used to live near and said its pretty common.
The rest was mostly good. Stopped just south of GA to sleep then drove over to St Augustine and followed A1A down to Daytona(nice drive) had lunch and put toes in the sand before heading to Orlando, After 5 days, we drove on to West Palm via FL turnpike (a whole lot of nothing on that drive!) 
Stayed 4 days then drove on to Savannah on 95 N with bad storms in Daytona, then few days after, to Charleston. Home was fine other then VA, same route. Left at 7:30 am but didn't get back to NJ until 10 pm with meal stops. Unfortunately, I forgot to set my tripometer


----------



## AaronInWI

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I just posted in another thread then found this one! We're driving from St. Louis and decided this time to stop halfway, which looks to be right outside of Atlanta. Any suggestions on what areas I should be looking at for a hotel?


We are partial to Drury Inn's (really good free breakfast; 5:30 "kickback" with free hot foods -- easily enough to make a meal out of -- and free alcoholic drinks if you are so inclined -- we never are; and free popcorn at night). There is an older but still nice one in Morrow, GA, which is just south of Atlanta. But as BC said, stick to the well known chains, south of Atlanta, and you probably can't go wrong.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Thanks everyone! DH had a free night cert through Marriott so we booked a hotel in Macon. We're probably going to have to leave earlier than planned because my calculations will get us into Atlanta right at 5 pm


----------



## nono

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Thanks everyone! DH had a free night cert through Marriott so we booked a hotel in Macon. We're probably going to have to leave earlier than planned because my calculations will get us into Atlanta right at 5 pm



Yeah. Based upon the ages of your children, I think your instinct is spot on.  Sitting in traffic towards the end of the day is way worse than getting going earlier.


----------



## Goofygirl17

We're packing and getting ready to leave around 3 am.  Bummed that we're not going to Disney this time but we're going to have a good time.  We're heading to Locust Grove GA first to Noah's Ark animal sanctuary.  Should take about 15 hours to get there.  We'll stop for the night, go there the next day, then head south again to go to Hollywood Beach FL.  Can't wait!  Time to get busy!


----------



## sharadoc

On an OT note, just booked a trip to DC. What do you think the traffic is on a Sunday around 2 heading south on 95 to DC? I'm assuming the majority of the traffic is northbound on Sundays.


----------



## Lilysmom

Hi Everyone! Leaving in a couple of weeks for DW. We drive from central NJ and I usually do the overnight going straight through. If I wanted to break up the drive this time where would you suggest we stop? Our check in at DW is on 7/29. I'd like to do the bulk of the driving the first day but since we've never split the drive over two days I have no idea where the best place is to stop.


----------



## BC1836

Lilysmom said:


> Hi Everyone! Leaving in a couple of weeks for DW. We drive from central NJ and I usually do the overnight going straight through. If I wanted to break up the drive this time where would you suggest we stop? Our check in at DW is on 7/29. I'd like to do the bulk of the driving the first day but since we've never split the drive over two days I have no idea where the best place is to stop.



As someone who has done a "straight through" drive, make your goal at least to GA, perhaps Pooler. That gives you less than five hours of driving (not counting the time of day you decide to make that final leg of the journey). Of course, a stop at Yulee, FL (just over the border), gives you a three hour drive to Lake Buena Vista.

All the best!


----------



## Lilysmom

BC1836 said:


> As someone who has done a "straight through" drive, make your goal at least to GA, perhaps Pooler. That gives you less than five hours of driving (not counting the time of day you decide to make that final leg of the journey). Of course, a stop at Yulee, FL (just over the border), gives you a three hour drive to Lake Buena Vista.
> 
> All the best!



Thank you! That was exactly the information I needed.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> As someone who has done a "straight through" drive, make your goal at least to GA, perhaps Pooler. That gives you less than five hours of driving (not counting the time of day you decide to make that final leg of the journey). Of course, a stop at Yulee, FL (just over the border), gives you a three hour drive to Lake Buena Vista.
> 
> All the best!



You're singing my tune!!! We really like Pooler. Because we stay in WDW our first night, we arrive at check-in time after a nice breakfast and a stop at the Florida Welcome Center for the free juice.


----------



## kittylady1972

We just did another drive from MD to Florida just over two weeks ago.  We left MD around 11:30am on Tuesday June 30th.  My goal was Jacksonville so we could get to Disney even earlier the next day.  I think we checked into the Comfort Suites in Jacksonville around 11pm and maybe made 3 or 4 stops, all quick ones.  I think we only stopped for a late dinner at a Wendy's and even that was not a long meal.  With a family of five, hotel rooms to hold all of us are hard to come by, but Comfort Suites was perfect.  Despite it being off 295 in Jacksonville we did not find it out of the way really.  We were able to get up the next morning, enjoy their free breakfast, and then be on our way and in Disney before 10:30am.


----------



## amcnj

Lilysmom said:


> Hi Everyone! Leaving in a couple of weeks for DW. We drive from central NJ and I usually do the overnight going straight through. If I wanted to break up the drive this time where would you suggest we stop? Our check in at DW is on 7/29. I'd like to do the bulk of the driving the first day but since we've never split the drive over two days I have no idea where the best place is to stop.


 
I am usually a one day driver, but stay off-site the first night.  I definitely agree with the advice to do the bulk of the driving the first day.  The first time I drove down we stayed in the Jacksonville area, as we weren't sure how far we would get and had made a reservation there.  Later I used to use Altamonte Springs or Winter Park hotels, and now Orlando, just a few miles north of WDW.  Last month I was just 4 exits north of WDW and had used online check-in and got the message saying the room was ready before I had even checked out of the hotel I was in!


----------



## jcorco00

Going on my second drive  to Disney in 11 days.  Will be the kids first.  They are super excited.  Its been 15 years since my last drive.


----------



## nono

jcorco00 said:


> Going on my second drive  to Disney in 11 days.  Will be the kids first.  They are super excited.  Its been 15 years since my last drive.


How old are they and what's your driving plan?


----------



## camgenemmysmom

Sorry if this has been asked before...We are from mid-Michigan and driving to Disney in November. I have the drive down figured out but I'm having a hard time deciding what time to leave Disney. We will be checking out on a Saturday and my husband and children are early risers so we could be on the road by 7 or 8 a.m. I'm most nervous about Atlanta traffic. So any advice on when would be a good time to leave to avoid too many traffic issues would be appreciated!


----------



## jcorco00

nono said:


> How old are they and what's your driving plan?



DD11,DS9,DS4.  We will be leaving from north central Arkansas.  We will be going through Memphis, Tupilo, Birmingham, Auburn, across the southwest corner of Georgia, then into Florida.  We are not sure if we are going to break it up or go straight through.  It is around 16 hours without stops.


----------



## hiddenl1fe

Post edit: Wrong thread


----------



## nono

jcorco00 said:


> DD11,DS9,DS4.  We will be leaving from north central Arkansas.  We will be going through Memphis, Tupilo, Birmingham, Auburn, across the southwest corner of Georgia, then into Florida.  We are not sure if we are going to break it up or go straight through.  It is around 16 hours without stops.


Hey, just about our total time too, from the southern tip of NJ.  Our two are 11 and 8 (now).  For the 4 yr old, place a cooler or small bag at his feet so he's not dangling for hours on end.  It should make his ride more comfortable.  And I always take 3-4 beautifully illustrated books from the library.  A book that only takes 10 minutes to read can take a half hour if you pass it around and discuss the drawings as well as the story.  It's a simple thing that helps break up all the electronics time.

Have fun!!!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Quick question for those of you who drive from New England. We will be coming from New Hampshire, leaving around 2:00am on a Saturday. We are still deciding between 95 and the inland route but I've seen different variations for the inland route. The AAA TripTik has us going 90-84-81-77-26-95 but I've also seen some other variations. Does anybody have a preference?


----------



## edbo77

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Quick question for those of you who drive from New England. We will be coming from New Hampshire, leaving around 2:00am on a Saturday. We are still deciding between 95 and the inland route but I've seen different variations for the inland route. The AAA TripTik has us going 90-84-81-77-26-95 but I've also seen some other variations. Does anybody have a preference?



I'm a 95 guy, but you'd hit some serious traffic in DC Metro at the time you'd get there.  Why the 2AM departure time?


----------



## AaronInWI

camgenemmysmom said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before...We are from mid-Michigan and driving to Disney in November. I have the drive down figured out but I'm having a hard time deciding what time to leave Disney. We will be checking out on a Saturday and my husband and children are early risers so we could be on the road by 7 or 8 a.m. I'm most nervous about Atlanta traffic. So any advice on when would be a good time to leave to avoid too many traffic issues would be appreciated!


If you leave Disney at 8:00 am, that would put you in Atlanta around 2:00 or 3:00 (depending on stops and speed of travel). Just my opinion, but I can't imagine you'd have too much to worry about in terms of traffic at 3:00 on a Saturday afternoon. We normally depart around that time, but on a Monday or Tuesday, and I can't say I can recall any real traffic issues, just typical big city traffic; nothing that would give me panic attacks or anything. But maybe someone else can chime in here and give you some better advice.


----------



## chepic

Going on the Disney Wonder for April vacation next year.  Checking out the airfare and almost having a heart attack that it will cost more for the 4 of us to fly than it did for the cruise!!  Guess we are driving to Miami.   Has anyone here done that from the North East?  Thinking it will have to be a 2 day event.   This past April we left our house at 2:30 am and made it to Disney by 9:30 pm.....it was an incredibly calm day on the road with no issues!!!!  

Thanks in advance for your answers.

cheryl


----------



## chepic

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Quick question for those of you who drive from New England. We will be coming from New Hampshire, leaving around 2:00am on a Saturday. We are still deciding between 95 and the inland route but I've seen different variations for the inland route. The AAA TripTik has us going 90-84-81-77-26-95 but I've also seen some other variations. Does anybody have a preference?



We tend to drive straight through with 95, unless it is really backed up, then we hit the GPS button for a detour and then will get off.    We leave RI between 2-3 am on a Saturday and have been pretty lucky most years.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

edbo77 said:


> I'm a 95 guy, but you'd hit some serious traffic in DC Metro at the time you'd get there.  Why the 2AM departure time?



Actually, we are 8 hours from D.C. We drove to D.C. last summer on a weekday, left here at 2:00am and hit absolutely no traffic (we got there at 10:00am). I know there's always traffic in some cities but it will be a Saturday so that might make a little difference as well.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

chepic said:


> We tend to drive straight through with 95, unless it is really backed up, then we hit the GPS button for a detour and then will get off.    We leave RI between 2-3 am on a Saturday and have been pretty lucky most years.



That's good to know. I didn't know if it was possible to start on 95 and then cut over to the inland route if traffic is really bad. I know some apps, like Waze, can reroute you.


----------



## LadyBeBop

AaronInWI said:


> If you leave Disney at 8:00 am, that would put you in Atlanta around 2:00 or 3:00 (depending on stops and speed of travel). Just my opinion, but I can't imagine you'd have too much to worry about in terms of traffic at 3:00 on a Saturday afternoon. We normally depart around that time, but on a Monday or Tuesday, and I can't say I can recall any real traffic issues, just typical big city traffic; nothing that would give me panic attacks or anything. But maybe someone else can chime in here and give you some better advice.


 
90% of the time, you should be OK going through Atlanta on a weekend.  Just stay in the carpool lane and you'll be OK.  However, you'll have problems before or after sporting events.
Last trip, we passed through Atlanta on a Sunday afternoon about 4 PM.  And we hit traffic around downtown.  Took us about an extra half hour to 45 minutes to get through.  We think it was traffic leaving Turner Field (Atlanta Braves baseball).  To add insult to injury, the Braves were playing our hometown Cincinnati Reds.  And the Reds lost.
That said, you should be OK with a Saturday in November.  No Atlanta Braves; baseball season is over.  No Atlanta Falcons; the NFL never plays on Saturday afternoons in November. I don't know about traffic before or after Georgia Tech football games, however the Yellow Jackets only play one November Saturday game, and that's the Saturday after Thanksgiving. (You aren't coming back on the 28th, are you?)




chepic said:


> Going on the Disney Wonder for April vacation next year.  Checking out the airfare and almost having a heart attack that it will cost more for the 4 of us to fly than it did for the cruise!!  Guess we are driving to Miami.   Has anyone here done that from the North East?  Thinking it will have to be a 2 day event.   This past April we left our house at 2:30 am and made it to Disney by 9:30 pm.....it was an incredibly calm day on the road with no issues!!!!


Your trip will be longer than our last trip.  Our last trip, we drove from Cincinnati to catch a non-Disney (Royal Carribean) cruise out of Port Canaveral.  I would definately allow two days.  Even a third if you can swing it.  Who knows where you could have car trouble or horrible traffic?  At least, at Walt Diseny World, if you have problems, you just lose a day or two in the parks.  If you have problems with a cruise, the ship will leave without you.
That first day, I'd drive at least into Florida.  And probably central Florida.  That will leave you no more than two or three hours to make Miami the second day.
What we did:  We left early on a Saturday morning (about 1:30) from Cincinnati.  Made it as far as Orlando about 5 PM that afternoon.  And that was with horrible weather (rained pretty much all the way down...we actually drove through a tornado warning in Northern Florida).  The following day, we drove the last 45 minutes to the port.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Quick question for those of you who drive from New England. We will be coming from New Hampshire, leaving around 2:00am on a Saturday. We are still deciding between 95 and the inland route but I've seen different variations for the inland route. The AAA TripTik has us going 90-84-81-77-26-95 but I've also seen some other variations. Does anybody have a preference?


We did the inland route about 2 1/2 weeks ago after saying never again. We drove it 3 yrs ago and thought it took too long. But after driving 95 in the summer we smartened up. We drive from MA. We absolutely loved it this time. We leave around 3 am on a Saturday as well. If you're driving in the summer I would say do this. Every July has been a complete nightmare on 95


----------



## BC1836

NJ drivers: Some recent roundtrips to Baltimore always feature that most unpleasant part of I-295 when the highway curves near the I-76 linkup with all of the construction and reduced lanes. Ugh. Avoid it at rush hour, especially heading south on it in the p.m. 

However, we'll deal with it next month when we head farther south of Baltimore: Lake Buena Vista!

All the best!


----------



## patclairesmom

With less than a month to our drive, I just went onto Google maps to map our trip and found this.  Is I95 in Virginia one big construction zone?


----------



## cranbiz

Its not as bad as it looks. A lot of that construction is building the "toll" lanes and have minor impact on the regular thru lanes. 

My DW just went to Cape Cod from Durham yesterday. She did the I95 route most of the way and she made it in 12.5 hours. She said she ran into almost no traffic or delay's with the exception of CT (which I consider normal).


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

camgenemmysmom said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before...We are from mid-Michigan and driving to Disney in November. I have the drive down figured out but I'm having a hard time deciding what time to leave Disney. We will be checking out on a Saturday and my husband and children are early risers so we could be on the road by 7 or 8 a.m. I'm most nervous about Atlanta traffic. So any advice on when would be a good time to leave to avoid too many traffic issues would be appreciated!




We also Drive from Detroit area and find that the Atlanta area is never a problem.


----------



## halssister

We are getting ready to head out for our second leg of our trip.....packing up in Chattanooga now.  We drove down from the South Bend, Indiana area, straight down through Indiana to Indianapolis.  I debated between taking 65 south of Indy through Louisville and Nashville, or taking 74 through Cincinnati and Knoxville.  Opted for the Cincinnati route due to construction reports, and I'm glad we did.....totally smooth sailing, except a slight hang up in Knoxville where we hit around 4:30 and I'm guessing it was close to their rush hour.  But not nearly as bad as we are used to driving when we go through downtown Chicago .  I'm hoping we get to POR by 4:30 or so;we are taking out time leaving since we are going to hit Atlanta at a kinda bad time anyway!


----------



## LadyBeBop

halssister said:


> We are getting ready to head out for our second leg of our trip.....packing up in Chattanooga now.  We drove down from the South Bend, Indiana area, straight down through Indiana to Indianapolis.  I debated between taking 65 south of Indy through Louisville and Nashville, or taking 74 through Cincinnati and Knoxville.  Opted for the Cincinnati route due to construction reports, and I'm glad we did.



Yea for the Cincinnati route!!!  Did you stop by our area to have lunch?  



> ....totally smooth sailing, except a slight hang up in Knoxville where we hit around 4:30 and I'm guessing it was close to their rush hour.  But not nearly as bad as we are used to driving when we go through downtown Chicago .


Knoxville during rush hour isn't nearly as bad as Chicago.  Or Atlanta.  Or even Cincinnati.



> I'm hoping we get to POR by 4:30 or so; we are taking out time leaving since we are going to hit Atlanta at a kinda bad time anyway!


That's the problem with staying in Chattanooga for the night.  If you leave when you want to leave, you'll hit Atlanta rush hour.  I like to stop south of Atlanta.  But in your case, you wouldn't stop until well after dark.


----------



## halssister

LadyBeBop said:


> Yea for the Cincinnati route!!!  Did you stop by our area to have lunch?
> 
> We probably should have....waited until we past Lexington, and we ended up stopping at a really busy area packed full of semi trucks!  It took longer than it should have from trying to navigate through that
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem with staying in Chattanooga for the night.  If you leave when you want to leave, you'll hit Atlanta rush hour.  I like to stop south of Atlanta.  But in your case, you wouldn't stop until well after dark.



Yeah, about ten hours in a car is the longest my son can handle in one shot   I tried to convince DH to head out at about 4 a.m., but he refused to drive all day without sufficient sleep.....if he didn't get car sick if he wasn't driving, I would have told him to sleep in the car and I would have headed out 4-5 hours ago


----------



## halssister

And, we actually just cruised through Atlanta with only a bit of traffic on the north end where there is also construction! We pulled off around Marietta for gas just after 9, and now at 9:40 we are totally south of the city and cruising nicely.  Mickey, here we come!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Are we there yet?



halssister said:


> We probably should have....waited until we past Lexington, and we ended up stopping at a really busy area packed full of semi trucks! It took longer than it should have from trying to navigate through that


 
Was it the Huddle House?  At least, I think that's the name of it.  A truck stop around Exit 99?


----------



## halssister

LadyBeBop said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the Huddle House?  At least, I think that's the name of it.  A truck stop around Exit 99?



I think it was in that area, but there was a bunch of fast food restaurants there and a ton of semis. We ended up at an Arby's. About an hour away now, but having to slow down due to sporadic torrential rain. But I did online check in and got my room text, very close to what I requested so even more excited to get there now


----------



## Simba's Girl

Question for the drivers. One of my DDs tends to get a bit carsick sometimes, I do too occasionally. Do you all have any tips for dealing with this on our drive in 2 weeks?  I am heading to Walmart this morning and may pick up some of the natural dramamine but in case that doesn't work. 

For me I can pretty much stop it by closing my eyes or staring straight ahead and sometimes need to use the nausea pressure point on my wrists but DD doesn't always listen and tends to freak out over it.


----------



## staceywj

Just asked my acupuncturist today the same question.  Here is the response: Take slices of fresh ginger and bandaid it to your belly button.  Also, ingest ginger candy.  
Guess it can't hurt but sounds a little crazy.


----------



## deedisneydream97

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Quick question for those of you who drive from New England. We will be coming from New Hampshire, leaving around 2:00am on a Saturday. We are still deciding between 95 and the inland route but I've seen different variations for the inland route. The AAA TripTik has us going 90-84-81-77-26-95 but I've also seen some other variations. Does anybody have a preference?



We are leaving northern NJ on a Thursday morning.  My planned route is 80West to exit 304 in PA for 209/S PA 33 S Snydersville.  Continue on 33 S until the Rt. 78 interchange (I will bypass the Rt. 22 interchange).  Continue on 78W until 81...and take that SOUTH.  Take 81 south for a long time...thru PA, Maryland, West Virginia, Virgina.  Take exit 221 in Virginia to 64 East towards Richmond.  From there, I am going to take exit 175 to get on VA 288 for about 30 miles and then look for the signs for I-95 South.  Or I may take 64 straight through to I-95, but it looks like a very busy area there and am trying to avoid it.  I need to research what kind of road VA 288 is first...if it is alot of lights, shopping centers and all of that, I'll take 64 thru to 95.  Then it will be 95 all the way until I-4 to Orlando....taking into consideration the construction near Orlando and will take the bypass.

Plans are to stay overnight in Brunswick, GA.

But am kind of not sure about on the way back.  Was thinking of Florence, SC....but I thought I read somewhere here that Florence is kind of scary?  Want to leave Disney around 3 in the afternoon on a Saturday and drive at least 7 hours.  Any ideas?


----------



## BC1836

We're getting ready for our next WDW drive in August, which is not so far away.

Our tentative plan on our 37th drive is to depart the Jersey Shore on a weekday at 6 a.m. Some expected traffic in Cherry Hill and I-295, but should be okay after that.

All the best!


----------



## nono

deedisneydream97 said:


> But am kind of not sure about on the way back.  Was thinking of Florence, SC....but I thought I read somewhere here that Florence is kind of scary?  Want to leave Disney around 3 in the afternoon on a Saturday and drive at least 7 hours.  Any ideas?



There's a very decent part of Florence, very traveler-focused, at Exit 160 (it's the terminus of I 20.) Many chain hotels and restaurants, as well as our favorite place, San Jose Tacos and Tequila.  Makes those 8 hours easier knowing we have a margarita waiting.


----------



## Cando86

Anyone familiar with this route?  We'll be taking a different route than we did last trip.  Last time we took 75 down from Michigan.  This time we're taking 23-S to 35-E to 64-E to 77-S to 26-E to 95-S ...lots more freeways this time, haha.  Anyone familiar with this route?  We're thinking of stopping for the night in Columbia or West Columbia South Carolina so if anyone has opinions on these areas too that'd be great !


----------



## BC1836

Cando86 said:


> Anyone familiar with this route?  We'll be taking a different route than we did last trip.  Last time we took 75 down from Michigan.  This time we're taking 23-S to 35-E to 64-E to 77-S to 26-E to 95-S ...lots more freeways this time, haha.  Anyone familiar with this route?  We're thinking of stopping for the night in Columbia or West Columbia South Carolina so if anyone has opinions on these areas too that'd be great !



Try and avoid rush hours in any metro areas along your drive. The familar hotel chains in the Columbia area are satisfactory but are a bit off of I-26. West Columbia on highway 1 is more convenient regarding hotels, and is filled with restaurants and fast-food stops.

All the best!


----------



## staceywj

We have a couple extra traveling days before your check in.  Any suggestions on where to visit?  We are leaving from NJ.  On the way back we are going to do Washington DC.  Thinking of somewhere near South Carolina or Georgia.


----------



## OKW Lover

staceywj said:


> We have a couple extra traveling days before your check in.  Any suggestions on where to visit?  We are leaving from NJ.  On the way back we are going to do Washington DC.  Thinking of somewhere near South Carolina or Georgia.


Savannah is a very interesting city!


----------



## staceywj

I was also thinking Savannah.  We also have an aunt that lives in Yulee Fl, maybe a day there?


----------



## BC1836

staceywj said:


> I was also thinking Savannah.  We also have an aunt that lives in Yulee Fl, maybe a day there?



In Savannah, go to Spanky's and order the chicken fingers. 'Nuff said. And while on River Street, try the freshly-made pecan pralines. Superb!

After that, it's about 5 hours to WDW.

All the best!


----------



## DizDaD7

deedisneydream97 said:


> We are leaving northern NJ on a Thursday morning.  My planned route is 80West to exit 304 in PA for 209/S PA 33 S Snydersville.  Continue on 33 S until the Rt. 78 interchange (I will bypass the Rt. 22 interchange).  Continue on 78W until 81...and take that SOUTH.  Take 81 south for a long time...thru PA, Maryland, West Virginia, Virgina.  Take exit 221 in Virginia to 64 East towards Richmond.  From there, I am going to take exit 175 to get on VA 288 for about 30 miles and then look for the signs for I-95 South.  Or I may take 64 straight through to I-95, but it looks like a very busy area there and am trying to avoid it.  I need to research what kind of road VA 288 is first...if it is alot of lights, shopping centers and all of that, I'll take 64 thru to 95.  Then it will be 95 all the way until I-4 to Orlando....taking into consideration the construction near Orlando and will take the bypass.
> 
> Plans are to stay overnight in Brunswick, GA.
> 
> But am kind of not sure about on the way back.  Was thinking of Florence, SC....but I thought I read somewhere here that Florence is kind of scary?  Want to leave Disney around 3 in the afternoon on a Saturday and drive at least 7 hours.  Any ideas?



Where in Northern Jersey???

Wouldn't it be easy to just hop on the turnpike to Delaware, than just continue on 95 the whole way..?


----------



## DizDaD7

staceywj said:


> We have a couple extra traveling days before your check in.  Any suggestions on where to visit?  We are leaving from NJ.  On the way back we are going to do Washington DC.  Thinking of somewhere near South Carolina or Georgia.


Either Savannah or Santee, S.C.   possibly


----------



## staceywj

Thanks!  DH is such a foodie and love the suggestions!


----------



## OKW Lover

staceywj said:


> Thanks!  DH is such a foodie and love the suggestions!


For a foodie in Savannah the Olde Pink House is a must.  Check out my review of FoodieTales.  http://foodietales.com/2013/04/the-olde-pink-house-savannah-ga/


----------



## staceywj

Thanks for sharing. That review sold me! I'm going to make a resie now.


----------



## AaronInWI

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for the drivers. One of my DDs tends to get a bit carsick sometimes, I do too occasionally. Do you all have any tips for dealing with this on our drive in 2 weeks?  I am heading to Walmart this morning and may pick up some of the natural dramamine but in case that doesn't work.
> 
> For me I can pretty much stop it by closing my eyes or staring straight ahead and sometimes need to use the nausea pressure point on my wrists but DD doesn't always listen and tends to freak out over it.


I don't know if it'll help with carsickness, but whenever my wife feels like she's going to get sick she'll put a couple drops of peppermint oil (we found ours at a local health food store) on a gauze pad and she'll breath that in. She swears by it.


----------



## BC1836

Gas prices slowly edging down once again. The price for regular fell two cents to $2.45 yesterday. It's not much but the savings on three tanks of gas (the amount needed for us to get to WDW) can translate into three "paid-for" tolls (DE Mem. Bridge, DE I-95 toll and the McHenry Tunnel toll) heading south. And compared to last year's prices at this time, it's one "free dinner" at WDW (except V&A's!). For example, we spent $75.75 on regular gas driving to WDW in June; it cost us $107.75 last August.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Gas prices slowly edging down once again. The price for regular fell two cents to $2.45 yesterday. It's not much but the savings on three tanks of gas (the amount needed for us to get to WDW) can translate into three "paid-for" tolls (DE Mem. Bridge, DE I-95 toll and the McHenry Tunnel toll) heading south. And compared to last year's prices at this time, it's one "free dinner" at WDW (except V&A's!). For example, we spent $75.75 on regular gas driving to WDW in June; it cost us $107.75 last August.
> 
> All the best!


 
One "expert" is predicting $2.00 gas.  But don't bet the farm on it!  I am seeing $2.38 by me for same price cash/credit, and some on the way to work as low as 2.28 (cash price).


----------



## OKW Lover

Gas prices at WDW are currently (8/4) at $2.32.


----------



## amcnj

OKW Lover said:


> Gas prices at WDW are currently (8/4) at $2.32.


 
Hmm, maybe I should take a ride down there to fill up!  That sounds good to me!


----------



## BC1836

OKW Lover said:


> Gas prices at WDW are currently (8/4) at $2.32.



We intend to check out that price this weekend.

All the best!


----------



## crzy4dsny

In the $2.80-90 range on LI.


----------



## deedisneydream97

nono said:


> There's a very decent part of Florence, very traveler-focused, at Exit 160 (it's the terminus of I 20.) Many chain hotels and restaurants, as well as our favorite place, San Jose Tacos and Tequila.  Makes those 8 hours easier knowing we have a margarita waiting.



Thanks for the info.  Will be checking out AAA in a few!



DizDaD7 said:


> Where in Northern Jersey???
> 
> Wouldn't it be easy to just hop on the turnpike to Delaware, than just continue on 95 the whole way..?



Nope, closer to 80 and PA.  And will NOT consider 95 on a weekday in the busy areas of NJ, DC, Virginia.  The inner route may be a little longer and a bit slower, but from my experience, a lot less stressful.


----------



## DizDaD7

deedisneydream97 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Will be checking out AAA in a few!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, closer to 80 and PA.  And will NOT consider 95 on a weekday in the busy areas of NJ, DC, Virginia.  The inner route may be a little longer and a bit slower, but from my experience, a lot less stressful.



LoL Ok....Yea I'm kinda bummed because it's a Friday when we leave , and I have to beat the D.C. morning Commute..So I'm guessin I have to leave by 2:30 am the latest..Not looking forward to that but What  Dads, gotta do to sacrifice for their kids...And themselves too..LoL


----------



## deedisneydream97

DizDaD7 said:


> LoL Ok....Yea I'm kinda bummed because it's a Friday when we leave , and I have to beat the D.C. morning Commute..So I'm guessin I have to leave by 2:30 am the latest..Not looking forward to that but What  Dads, gotta do to sacrifice for their kids...And themselves too..LoL



Really not looking forward to the drive, but am doing it this time.

Another question.....was going to stop in Florence, SC on the way back, but it is a little too close....I want to get a bit further up 95 and was thinking Wilson, NC.  AAA says about 9 hours from Disney.  Is that an over-inflated estimate?  It will be on a weekend.  Thanks in advance.

Gas prices around here are about $2.34, for those that are wondering.


----------



## Simba's Girl

10 days till we leave on our trip to WDW from central MA.


----------



## DizDaD7

deedisneydream97 said:


> Really not looking forward to the drive, but am doing it this time.
> 
> Another question.....was going to stop in Florence, SC on the way back, but it is a little too close....I want to get a bit further up 95 and was thinking Wilson, NC.  AAA says about 9 hours from Disney.  Is that an over-inflated estimate?  It will be on a weekend.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gas prices around here are about $2.34, for those that are wondering.



Google has it at about 9 hours as well....8 hrs 37 mins. w/out traffic  so it sounds like a good midway point for ya.  Thanks for the info about the gas...The last time we drove back in 2008 Gas was like $3.50 - 3.80 gal.... So this will be a significant savings...Also we get 5% back on our freedom card, so that'll help... Have a great trip.


----------



## DizDaD7

Simba's Girl said:


> 10 days till we leave on our trip to WDW from central MA.




Congrats  &  See you on the road!!!


----------



## amcnj

deedisneydream97 said:


> Really not looking forward to the drive, but am doing it this time.
> 
> Another question.....was going to stop in Florence, SC on the way back, but it is a little too close....I want to get a bit further up 95 and was thinking Wilson, NC.  AAA says about 9 hours from Disney.  Is that an over-inflated estimate?  It will be on a weekend.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gas prices around here are about $2.34, for those that are wondering.


 
The last couple times on the return trip, it took me about 7-7.5 hours to hit NC, and 9.5-10 hours to hit VA.


----------



## cranbiz

9 hours is spot on for WDW to Wilson, NC. I live in Durham and it's 8.5 hours to Deltona, FL and from Deltona to WDW is about 45 minutes. Durham is about 30 minutes from Wilson.


----------



## Ngwira

$2.21 in my neck of the woods. South Jersey.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Well, we're off again!  Just booked another trip yesterday.  I work 12 hours on Aug 15th, 12 hours on the 16th, then I work another 10 hours on Monday the 17th.  The minute I get off work at 12:30am Monday night, we're starting our drive down.  I'm going to drive until around sunrise, then my wife will take over while I sleep.  We're going to try and do all 32 hours in about a day and a half.  I think we're probably going to make it to Nashville before we stop for the first night, then get up early and finish off the drive.  We'll be doing 2 16 hour days on the way back on Aug 27th and 28th, and then I get to work 3 straight 12 hours days when I get back.


----------



## disneydad1000

9 more days til we hit the road from upstate ny!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

disneydad1000 said:


> 9 more days til we hit the road from upstate ny!!


See ya on the road! We're leaving the same day from MA


----------



## disneydad1000

Just look for the Ice Blue mini van that my daughter named Elsa..couple of Disney magnets also


Simba's Girl said:


> See ya on the road! We're leaving the same day from MA


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from the founder of this thread! 

We departed the Jersey Shore yesterday morning at 5:45 a.m. (it was 53 degrees driving through the pinelands) and made it to Yulee, FL by 9 p.m. Traffic wasn't bad at all on the I-95 route (to be sure, we experienced a few minor slowdowns in northern VA) but we did have to exit I-95 in SC because a torrential thunderstorm's rain made it unsafe to drive on the highway. The storm altered the temperature from 96-degrees to 72-degrees before bouncing up again into the mid-90s.

Gas prices were all over the place: from $2.23 to $2.75.

The former GA welcome center rest stop is now an abandoned work site but temporary bathroom trailers have been placed in the parking lot.

Our plan today is to visit a friend in Port Orange, FL before making a one-night stay on Hotel Plaza Blvd. We can do Disney Springs without driving there from our hotel. Then on Saturday morning, we check into the Contemporary (the first half of a Contemporary-Grand Floridian Resort stay). 

More info to follow.

Safe travels to everyone!

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from the founder of this thread!
> 
> We departed the Jersey Shore yesterday morning at 5:45 a.m. (it was 53 degrees driving through the pinelands) and made it to Yulee, FL by 9 p.m. Traffic wasn't bad at all on the I-95 route (to be sure, we experienced a few minor slowdowns in northern VA) but we did have to exit I-95 in SC because a torrential thunderstorm's rain made it unsafe to drive on the highway. The storm altered the temperature from 96-degrees to 72-degrees before bouncing up again into the mid-90s.
> 
> Gas prices were all over the place: from $2.23 to $2.75.
> 
> The former GA welcome center rest stop is now an abandoned work site but temporary bathroom trailers have been placed in the parking lot.
> 
> Our plan today is to visit a friend in Port Orange, FL before making a one-night stay on Hotel Plaza Blvd. We can do Disney Springs without driving there from our hotel. Then on Saturday morning, we check into the Contemporary (the first half of a Contemporary-Grand Floridian Resort stay).
> 
> More info to follow.
> 
> Safe travels to everyone!
> 
> All the best!


 
So do you think you then hit the DC area after the worst part of the rush hours or maybe it was lighter than normal due to vacations?


----------



## disneysteve

Hi all. My wife and I will be taking our first drive to WDW in 20 years without our daughter coming up in November. We're really looking forward to being able to do things a little differently, eat at different places on the road, maybe stop at some interesting sights along the way, maybe even venture off of 95 for portions of the trip. We haven't decided yet but we might even extend the drive and do it over 2 nights instead of 1. We've made the drive many times but always as a family and pretty much focused on getting to our destination, eating fast food (which I hate), and never taking in any local attractions, restaurants, etc.

I'd welcome any tips or suggestions for things that we might consider doing along the way. Going down, we will probably follow our typical path as we won't have extra time but coming home is when we might add a night and stretch it out a bit. Any parts of the trip where getting off 95 would be interesting, send us through town somewhere with something to see or do or eat. We like antique and thrift stores if there's an area where that might be a thing. Also any local attractions that can be seen in an hour or two. We don't want it to take forever to get home but we're willing to detour a bit to break up the trip more than usual. I know that's pretty vague but I figured I'd crowd source this and see what you all come back with.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> So do you think you then hit the DC area after the worst part of the rush hours or maybe it was lighter than normal due to vacations?



Without looking at our travel folder, which has the exact time we crossed into VA, we believe we reached VA around 9:30 a.m. It seemed that rush "hour" had ended.

All the best!


----------



## Shir Kahn

disneysteve said:


> Hi all. My wife and I will be taking our first drive to WDW in 20 years without our daughter coming up in November. We're really looking forward to being able to do things a little differently, eat at different places on the road, maybe stop at some interesting sights along the way, maybe even venture off of 95 for portions of the trip. We haven't decided yet but we might even extend the drive and do it over 2 nights instead of 1. We've made the drive many times but always as a family and pretty much focused on getting to our destination, eating fast food (which I hate), and never taking in any local attractions, restaurants, etc.
> 
> I'd welcome any tips or suggestions for things that we might consider doing along the way. Going down, we will probably follow our typical path as we won't have extra time but coming home is when we might add a night and stretch it out a bit. Any parts of the trip where getting off 95 would be interesting, send us through town somewhere with something to see or do or eat. We like antique and thrift stores if there's an area where that might be a thing. Also any local attractions that can be seen in an hour or two. We don't want it to take forever to get home but we're willing to detour a bit to break up the trip more than usual. I know that's pretty vague but I figured I'd crowd source this and see what you all come back with.



Have you ever stopped at a Cracker Barrel?  Great restaurant with a general store built into it!  We always try to stop at one on the way down or on the way back!


----------



## disneysteve

Shir Kahn said:


> Have you ever stopped at a Cracker Barrel?


Yes, we've been to Cracker Barrel. We have those at home (we're in south Jersey). Thanks for the suggestion, though.

I should have been more specific in my request. I'm looking for local places, not national chains. Places that are unique to where we happen to be. For example, last trip we decided to do a sit-down lunch and found a nice little Italian/pizza place not far off 95. I think we saw a billboard for it and decided to check it out. Honestly, I don't even remember where we were. But it was family owned, single location, fresh, made from scratch food. Those are the types of places I'm looking for.


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> Without looking at our travel folder, which has the exact time we crossed into VA, we believe we reached VA around 9:30 a.m. It seemed that rush "hour" had ended.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Happy Birthday BC !! Have a nice trip.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Happy Birthday BC !! Have a nice trip.



Thanks so much! Had a birthday dinner at Victoria & Albert's tonight. Awesome as usual. 

All the best!


----------



## Shir Kahn

We're not quite decided on it yet, but we may open up a new category for your records on this next trip!  "Longest drive without stopping" or "Most consecutive hours on the road".   This trip, we're thinking of possibly doing our entire 32 hours of driving in one non-stop run!  The longest I've ever driven in one go was 25 hours coming home on one of our trips, but I did that entire drive by myself.  This time, I might switch off with my wife every now and then.  If we leave at 10pm on August 16th, right when I get off work, we could be in WDW around 7am (counting the hour time change) on August 18th!  I know for sure I can handle the drive, not sure if my wife can handle that much time in the car though.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Without looking at our travel folder, which has the exact time we crossed into VA, we believe we reached VA around 9:30 a.m. It seemed that rush "hour" had ended.
> 
> All the best!


 
Thanks for the info.  I'll file it away in case we ever deviate from the early AM departures.  Though my brain has become somewhat more porous as I age!

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

disneysteve said:


> I'd welcome any tips or suggestions for things that we might consider doing along the way. Going down, we will probably follow our typical path as we won't have extra time but coming home is when we might add a night and stretch it out a bit. Any parts of the trip where getting off 95 would be interesting, send us through town somewhere with something to see or do or eat. We like antique and thrift stores if there's an area where that might be a thing. Also any local attractions that can be seen in an hour or two. We don't want it to take forever to get home but we're willing to detour a bit to break up the trip more than usual. I know that's pretty vague but I figured I'd crowd source this and see what you all come back with.



I love Georgia. I was in Brunsick, GA for 3 weeks for work I spent time in the local towns. My FAVORITE seafood place of all time is in Darien, GA, not far off 95, B&J's Steaks and Seafood. It's a local favorite and usually has a bit fo a wait -- but if you liek seafood it's SO worth it (http://bandjssteaksandseafood.com/). If you are looking for stores Savannah is always great for that.


----------



## deedisneydream97

BC1836 said:


> Thanks so much! Had a birthday dinner at Victoria & Albert's tonight. Awesome as usual.
> 
> All the best!



Happy birthday BC.  No better way to celebrate.

Question for driving back north.  I'm going to take I-95 all the way up to NJ since it will be a weekend.  I have to say I am a little confused about the different routes around DC on both mapquest and AAA.  AAA wants me to get on the Baltimore freeway near the top of DC.  I do not want to do that.  I am figuring 95 should not be bad on a weekend and can deal with normal stuff.  But I'm also confused about 495 and the beltways and all that.  So....what is the easiest thing to do when I get to that area?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## patclairesmom

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> I love Georgia. I was in Brunsick, GA for 3 weeks for work I spent time in the local towns. My FAVORITE seafood place of all time is in Darien, GA, not far off 95, B&J's Steaks and Seafood. It's a local favorite and usually has a bit fo a wait -- but if you liek seafood it's SO worth it (http://bandjssteaksandseafood.com/). If you are looking for stores Savannah is always great for that.


We're stopping overnight in Darien in just 16 days!!  Thanks for the suggestion, we might just try it out for dinner.


----------



## LaidBackDad

disneysteve said:


> Hi all. My wife and I will be taking our first drive to WDW in 20 years without our daughter coming up in November. We're really looking forward to being able to do things a little differently, eat at different places on the road, maybe stop at some interesting sights along the way, maybe even venture off of 95 for portions of the trip. We haven't decided yet but we might even extend the drive and do it over 2 nights instead of 1. We've made the drive many times but always as a family and pretty much focused on getting to our destination, eating fast food (which I hate), and never taking in any local attractions, restaurants, etc.
> 
> I'd welcome any tips or suggestions for things that we might consider doing along the way. Going down, we will probably follow our typical path as we won't have extra time but coming home is when we might add a night and stretch it out a bit. Any parts of the trip where getting off 95 would be interesting, send us through town somewhere with something to see or do or eat. We like antique and thrift stores if there's an area where that might be a thing. Also any local attractions that can be seen in an hour or two. We don't want it to take forever to get home but we're willing to detour a bit to break up the trip more than usual. I know that's pretty vague but I figured I'd crowd source this and see what you all come back with.



I would suggest stopping in Savannah, GA for a day if you have the time.  On our last trip down to WDW we stayed 2 nights to give ourselves a full day in Savannah and an easy 4 1/2 - 5 hour drive to WDW the next day.  Savannah is a very beautiful and historic classic southern town.  Antiquing wasn't our thing but I'm sure this area has plenty of choices.  Several companies offer guided trolley tours of the historic parts of the town and help you get around without a car. Dining is excellent as there are multiple outstanding restaurants specializing in southern cooking and seafood.  Paula Dean's flagship restaurant (Lady & Son's) is in the downtown area and there are multiple good choices along the riverfront.  The coolest thing about the town is that it doesn't have open container laws.  You are able to purchase a beer or martini or any adult beverage of choice in a local bar then stroll down the historic streets or public parks lined with Live Oak trees and Spanish moss to view the huge 200 year old homes.  It is very relaxing and a good way to break up the long drive.  We made a whole day out of our stop in Savannah; but, a few hours would be a good choice.


----------



## disneysteve

Savannah sounds like a great option. I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## patclairesmom

Just north of Savannah in Pooler, there is a great museum, The National Museum of the Mighty Eight Air Force.  Definitely worth a stop.


----------



## BC1836

Disney gas (it's Speedway now; Hess is gone) was $2.25 (regular) today.

All the best!


----------



## disny_luvr

Hi, fellow drivers!  This is my first time posting on this thread because we usually fly. We have to decided to drive to Florida in November since plane ticket prices are outrageous.  We will be driving from south central PA (Hershey area).  We plan on leaving on Thanksgiving Day around 1:00-1:30pm after we eat Thanksgiving dinner at my parents' house.  We have done the more inland route when traveling to Myrtle Beach (81-77-?) but since we are leaving on Thanksgiving we are contemplating traveling I95.  Do you think traffic will be an issue since it is a holiday?  Ideally, we'd like to drive about 10 hours the first day.  Where do you think that will put us for the evening?  Are there any areas along I95 that you'd recommend that have nice lodging, etc.?  Likewise, we'll be driving home on Saturday, December 5th.  Would I95 be an okay route because of it being a Saturday or would you recommend the inland route?  TIA!


----------



## BC1836

disny_luvr said:


> Hi, fellow drivers!  This is my first time posting on this thread because we usually fly. We have to decided to drive to Florida in November since plane ticket prices are outrageous.  We will be driving from south central PA (Hershey area).  We plan on leaving on Thanksgiving Day around 1:00-1:30pm after we eat Thanksgiving dinner at my parents' house.  We have done the more inland route when traveling to Myrtle Beach (81-77-?) but since we are leaving on Thanksgiving we are contemplating traveling I95.  Do you think traffic will be an issue since it is a holiday?  Ideally, we'd like to drive about 10 hours the first day.  Where do you think that will put us for the evening?  Are there any areas along I95 that you'd recommend that have nice lodging, etc.?  Likewise, we'll be driving home on Saturday, December 5th.  Would I95 be an okay route because of it being a Saturday or would you recommend the inland route?  TIA!



Any means of transportation on Thanksgiving will present problems. Period. However, weather notwithstanding, Saturday Dec. 5 should not be a problem on I-95, not counting the "normal" I-95 headaches.

All the best!


----------



## nono

disny_luvr said:


> Hi, fellow drivers!  This is my first time posting on this thread because we usually fly. We have to decided to drive to Florida in November since plane ticket prices are outrageous.  We will be driving from south central PA (Hershey area).  We plan on leaving on Thanksgiving Day around 1:00-1:30pm after we eat Thanksgiving dinner at my parents' house.  We have done the more inland route when traveling to Myrtle Beach (81-77-?) but since we are leaving on Thanksgiving we are contemplating traveling I95.  Do you think traffic will be an issue since it is a holiday?  Ideally, we'd like to drive about 10 hours the first day.  Where do you think that will put us for the evening?  Are there any areas along I95 that you'd recommend that have nice lodging, etc.?  Likewise, we'll be driving home on Saturday, December 5th.  Would I95 be an okay route because of it being a Saturday or would you recommend the inland route?  TIA!



Two years ago, we left the Chester County/Lancaster County border at 4:30 a.m. on Black Friday (day after Thanksgiving) and had I-95 to ourselves the whole way to Lake Mary, FL.  Thanksgiving Day was good too, coming from NJ up to that area - most folks are where they want to be by Thursday mid-day.


----------



## BC1836

Big drive today: from the Contemporary to the Grand Floridian Resort! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Today's most important WDW means of transportation: an XP-37! 

All the best!


----------



## theyoungs07

Simba's Girl said:


> Question for the drivers. One of my DDs tends to get a bit carsick sometimes, I do too occasionally. Do you all have any tips for dealing with this on our drive in 2 weeks?  I am heading to Walmart this morning and may pick up some of the natural dramamine but in case that doesn't work.
> 
> For me I can pretty much stop it by closing my eyes or staring straight ahead and sometimes need to use the nausea pressure point on my wrists but DD doesn't always listen and tends to freak out over it.


You could try Sea Bands, http://www.sea-band.com/, they work for my wife and its the same idea as using the pressure point on your wrists.


----------



## buzzmom12

Hi guys we are leaving next Friday am. Any thoughts on how to avoid the dc/va traffic jams? Alternate routes on 95? Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

buzzmom12 said:


> Hi guys we are leaving next Friday am. Any thoughts on how to avoid the dc/va traffic jams? Alternate routes on 95? Thanks!


 
Where are you leaving from?  You might want to take the inland route and skip 95 in the DC / VA area.


----------



## buzzmom12

We are leaving from south jersey right by Philadelphia. Thanks


----------



## LadyBeBop

For those driving from Chicago, Milwaukee and the upper Midwest. 

Looks like the I-57 route is the way to go. A portion of I-65 is closed south of Chicago. Sixty mile detour around it. 

http://usat.ly/1NruL8h


----------



## disneysteve

buzzmom12 said:


> Any thoughts on how to avoid the dc/va traffic jams? We are leaving from south jersey right by Philadelphia.


Hi neighbor. We're in South Jersey too. I take 95 to 895 in Baltimore to the Harbor Tunnel. Then 97 to 50/301. Take that to 301. Follow 301 all the way back to 95 just north of Richmond.

This will not avoid traffic completely as 301 can get fairly congested depending on time of day but it's nothing like the gridlock around DC.


----------



## amcnj

buzzmom12 said:


> Hi guys we are leaving next Friday am. Any thoughts on how to avoid the dc/va traffic jams? Alternate routes on 95? Thanks!


 
I leave early (2:30AM) so have avoided the heavy traffic spots at the wrong times.  From our area the inland route is too out of the way for my taste.  So aside from what DisneySteve suggested to avoid the DC area (which I have never tried so can't comment on), some also take the bypass around Richmond to avoid that stretch of 95, depending on what time of day you will hit that area. 

What time of day are you thinking of leaving?


----------



## buzzmom12

We are leaving around 530-6 am hopefully we get to dc after rush hour. Last time we drove we got stuck in awful Richmond traffic. Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

buzzmom12 said:


> hopefully we get to dc after rush hour


My experience has been that "rush hour" in DC usually lasts from about January 1 until December 31. LOL.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Hi everyone! Fabulous thread, thanks for all the contributions here. Our traveling party includes 2 elementary-aged kids, 2 teens, and 2 adults.

We'll be traveling from central Iowa just before Labor Day weekend. In fact, I moved our dates by one day so we could avoid Atlanta on the Friday of Labor Day weekend. We'll travel through on Thursday instead. However, I'm having trouble figuring out good timing for our journey. We will go through St. Louis, Nashville, Chattanooga, and Atlanta along the way. The current plan has us leaving at noon on Wednesday (it would be a challenge to leave earlier due to a scheduling conflict) and driving to Oak Grove, KY (near Ft. Campbell). That's about 9 hours of driving, not including stops, so it'll be pretty late by the time we arrive at our hotel. 

The next day we'll still have 11 1/2 hours of driving left (not including stops). It's difficult to figure out how to get to Atlanta at a good time. It's 4 1/2 hours from Oak Grove to Marietta, GA. If you add at least 30 minutes for a stop plus another 30 for a stop at Marietta (I don't want anyone to need a bathroom suddenly in the middle of downtown Atlanta!), we'll be going through downtown from 2:30-3:30 or so. I sure wish we could get that moved up another hour or so. What do you think? We really don't do traffic. Like, at all. My deepest wish is that we could drive through at about 2:00 in the morning! lol

Are there other hotspots we should be aware of? We'll likely hit St. Louis at 5 pm on Wednesday but we'll be going INTO downtown then rather than out of it so I'm hoping it won't be so bad. I think Nashville and Chattanooga will be on Thursday morning, after the morning rush so hopefully they'll be okay. 

One last thing, for those of you who have done the "drive straight through" thing, what do you do about bathroom stops and such? Is there a website that can help me find reliable places that are open 24 hours along our route?

Thank you so much!


----------



## patclairesmom

With 11 days to go for our drive to Disney, my kids high school just scheduled Chrome book pickup and ID pickup for the day we are leaving.  We were going to depart at 3am and now we have to push it up to 8:30am.  Another benefit to driving!!!  It does pose one issue in that we were going to stop overnight in Darien Ga.  I'm wondering if we should push thru and stop there still or stop earlier in Walterboro.  The thing is we got a really great rate of $47(including tax) at the Darien Inn which gets really good reviews from trip advisor.  I can't find anything like that any where so I'm thinking we go for it and just check in later than we are are use to.


----------



## BC1836

Beginning our drive home from the Grand Floridian Resort tomorrow morning. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Good morning! It about 90 minutes or so, the second half of our 38th round trip drive will commence. [#39 is planned for October.] 

All the best!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Iowamomof4 said:


> The current plan has us leaving at noon on Wednesday (it would be a challenge to leave earlier due to a scheduling conflict) and driving to Oak Grove, KY (near Ft. Campbell). That's about 9 hours of driving, not including stops, so it'll be pretty late by the time we arrive at our hotel.
> 
> The next day we'll still have 11 1/2 hours of driving left (not including stops). It's difficult to figure out how to get to Atlanta at a good time. It's 4 1/2 hours from Oak Grove to Marietta, GA. If you add at least 30 minutes for a stop plus another 30 for a stop at Marietta (I don't want anyone to need a bathroom suddenly in the middle of downtown Atlanta!), we'll be going through downtown from 2:30-3:30 or so. I sure wish we could get that moved up another hour or so. What do you think? We really don't do traffic. Like, at all. My deepest wish is that we could drive through at about 2:00 in the morning! lol



That doesn't always work. One of the biggest traffic jams I've been in was at 2 AM. A wreck, caused by a drunk driver coming home from a rock concert, shut down the interstate for an hour. 

That said, you'll leaving Iowa at noon, and it's a nine hour drive. Allowing 1 1/2 hours for stops, you'll be at your motel by 10:30. Allow another hour to wind down, and you'll be asleep by 11:30. 

Let's allow a full 8 hours of sleep. You're up by 7:30 and on the road by 8:30. Allowing your hour for stops, and you're leaving your Marrieta pit stop by 2. You should be through Atlanta by 3. 

Can you push it up an hour (without breaking speed laws)?  I'm think so. I padded rest times. I allowed a supper break the first night. You can always do drive thru and eat in the car. Same with breakfast. Grab your motel continental breakfast for the road. And when you hit your motel, you'll probably be too tired for a wind down, and you'll get to sleeping immediately. And with the excitement of going to WDW, you may not need 8 hours of sleep. Chances are good, you'll be on the road by 8. If not earlier. 

However, just in case you hit Atlanta later than you want, know that the carpool lane is your friend. Good luck.


----------



## BC1836

Drive #38 completed this afternoon as we arrived home. Details to follow.

All the best!


----------



## rotlex

Climbing out from under my rock to re-engage with the thread as we leave this Thursday evening from PA to WDW!  We are trying something a little different this year, and leaving after dinner Thursday night rather than our usual get up at 2am and hit the road method.  

We always drive down 81/77/25/95.  Anything happening along that route that we should be looking out for this trip?  Been luck the last 10 years and have had clear sailing all the way down and back with no issues.

Here's to hitting the road again!


----------



## bjschil

Iowamomof4 said:


> Hi everyone! Fabulous thread, thanks for all the contributions here. Our traveling party includes 2 elementary-aged kids, 2 teens, and 2 adults.
> 
> We'll be traveling from central Iowa just before Labor Day weekend. In fact, I moved our dates by one day so we could avoid Atlanta on the Friday of Labor Day weekend. We'll travel through on Thursday instead. However, I'm having trouble figuring out good timing for our journey. We will go through St. Louis, Nashville, Chattanooga, and Atlanta along the way. The current plan has us leaving at noon on Wednesday (it would be a challenge to leave earlier due to a scheduling conflict) and driving to Oak Grove, KY (near Ft. Campbell). That's about 9 hours of driving, not including stops, so it'll be pretty late by the time we arrive at our hotel.
> 
> The next day we'll still have 11 1/2 hours of driving left (not including stops). It's difficult to figure out how to get to Atlanta at a good time. It's 4 1/2 hours from Oak Grove to Marietta, GA. If you add at least 30 minutes for a stop plus another 30 for a stop at Marietta (I don't want anyone to need a bathroom suddenly in the middle of downtown Atlanta!), we'll be going through downtown from 2:30-3:30 or so. I sure wish we could get that moved up another hour or so. What do you think? We really don't do traffic. Like, at all. My deepest wish is that we could drive through at about 2:00 in the morning! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Iowamomof4,  we always leave from SW Wisconsin, and drive 8 hours to stop in Paducah.  The next morning, we are on the road between 7 and 8 am, and drive south of Macon, most times driving to Valdosta, arriving by 7 pm.  Then,the next two day is an easy 3 hour drive to Fort Wilderness at WDW.  We generally arrive in Atlanta by 1:30 to 2:30 pm, and the drive is easy. We generally stop and refuel, after leaving Paducah, west of Chatanooga, in the mountain(s),  then again, about a bit before Atlanta, refueling,mbathroom, and a quick lunch driving a burger.  Our plan is almost always to be in Atlanta, downtown, by 2:00.  We are pulling a 41 foot fifth-wheel, so we have this plan "perfected"!  Safe travels to you.  This December 27 is our leave day, so the wonderful winter weather always makes departure an eye on the weather week!  Enjoy.


----------



## BC1836

We arrived home from round-trip drive #38 yesterday afternoon. Here are our I-95 travel details:

Departed Jersey Shore on August 6, 2015 at 5:45 a.m. (low temp. in the Pine Barrens: 53-degrees)
DE Memorial Bridge: 7:23 a.m.
MD: 7:38 a.m. (no heavy traffic)
VA: 9:30 (no heavy traffic)
NC: 12:30 p.m. (smooth sailin')
SC: 3:28 p.m. (had to play it safe and exited due to heavy thunderstorm rains)
GA: 6:57 p.m. (smooth sailin')
FL: 8:44 p.m. (stayed overnight in Yulee; 879 miles of driving)

On August 7, a brief stop to visit friends in Port Orange, and then onto WDW via I-4 (one small slowdown at Orlando). We arrived at the Contemporary at 9:45 a.m.

On August 12, we arrived at the Grand Floridian and parked. For the first time, we never drove in WDW.

The trip home began on August 15, 2015 at 8:30 a.m.

No traffic problems from Lake Buena Vista to Thornburg, VA, where we made our overnight stay (an 803-mile trek).

On August 16, 2015, we departed VA for home.

No traffic problems until an accident slowed everything down for a couple of miles in northern VA. Another stop-and-go slowdown in Delaware approaching to exit for the DE Memorial Bridge.

Gas prices varied greatly, from $2.23 at Disney Speedway (bye bye Hess) to $2.79 (exit 150 in NC).

We plan to resume that drive in October.

All the best!


----------



## crzy4dsny

buzzmom12 said:


> We are leaving around 530-6 am hopefully we get to dc after rush hour. Last time we drove we got stuck in awful Richmond traffic. Thanks!



I would strongly advise against that. Leave as early as humanly possible. 2:00am is prime.


----------



## disneysteve

I just made the second part of our reservations for our next journey in November. We'll be leaving NJ on November 3rd, arriving in Orlando on the 4th. We'll be attending a convention at the Marriott World Center from the 4th-8th. Then we will head over to Orbit One Vacation Villas for 7 nights before leaving for home on the 15th (possibly late afternoon on the 14th).

Time to get a counter going in my sig.


----------



## nono

crzy4dsny said:


> I would strongly advise against that. Leave as early as humanly possible. 2:00am is prime.



I agree because it is a Friday in the summer.  Also, some colleges are starting to have kids return that day.


----------



## buzzmom12

Thanks. Leaving in the middle of the night isnt an option.  Just was wondering if anyone uses alternative routes vs 95.


----------



## disneysteve

buzzmom12 said:


> Last time we drove we got stuck in awful Richmond traffic.


There is a bypass (295) around Richmond rather than staying on 95 through the city.


----------



## dsnymomof4

Hi all.  Here now.  Left central NJ around 12:30pm Sunday (plan was to leave at 6am, but last minute car trouble deferred our start time.)  Hit LOTS of traffic from right after Del Mem Bridge, throughout Maryland and beginning Virginia.  And from the looks of it, people heading the other way had just as much traffic - in fact a lot of times they weren't even moving at all.  We've driven down many times and have always done 95 all the way and back, but I'm seriously considering an alternate route home, since we'll be traveling next Sunday around the same time.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> There is a bypass (295) around Richmond rather than staying on 95 through the city.


Highly recommended.  There is hardly any traffic on that bypass so it really won't take any more time despite being longer.


----------



## disneysteve

dsnymomof4 said:


> Hit LOTS of traffic from right after Del Mem Bridge, throughout Maryland and beginning Virginia. And from the looks of it, people heading the other way had just as much traffic - in fact a lot of times they weren't even moving at all. We've driven down many times and have always done 95 all the way and back, but I'm seriously considering an alternate route home, since we'll be traveling next Sunday around the same time.


I was returning from Richmond in April coming from the DIS meet and encountered this. Traffic was basically bumper to bumper from Richmond all the way to NJ. It was awful. I think it ended up taking me 7-1/2 hours to get home (should be a 5 hour trip). I got off 95 3 different times and drove on 1 hoping to pass whatever was causing the delay but every time I got back on 95 it was just as bad. I ended up having to take 495 into Philly and cross over to Jersey from there.


----------



## theyoungs07

Iowamomof4 said:


> Hi everyone! Fabulous thread, thanks for all the contributions here. Our traveling party includes 2 elementary-aged kids, 2 teens, and 2 adults.
> 
> We'll be traveling from central Iowa just before Labor Day weekend. In fact, I moved our dates by one day so we could avoid Atlanta on the Friday of Labor Day weekend. We'll travel through on Thursday instead. However, I'm having trouble figuring out good timing for our journey. We will go through St. Louis, Nashville, Chattanooga, and Atlanta along the way. The current plan has us leaving at noon on Wednesday (it would be a challenge to leave earlier due to a scheduling conflict) and driving to Oak Grove, KY (near Ft. Campbell). That's about 9 hours of driving, not including stops, so it'll be pretty late by the time we arrive at our hotel.
> 
> The next day we'll still have 11 1/2 hours of driving left (not including stops). It's difficult to figure out how to get to Atlanta at a good time. It's 4 1/2 hours from Oak Grove to Marietta, GA. If you add at least 30 minutes for a stop plus another 30 for a stop at Marietta (I don't want anyone to need a bathroom suddenly in the middle of downtown Atlanta!), we'll be going through downtown from 2:30-3:30 or so. I sure wish we could get that moved up another hour or so. What do you think? We really don't do traffic. Like, at all. My deepest wish is that we could drive through at about 2:00 in the morning! lol
> 
> Are there other hotspots we should be aware of? We'll likely hit St. Louis at 5 pm on Wednesday but we'll be going INTO downtown then rather than out of it so I'm hoping it won't be so bad. I think Nashville and Chattanooga will be on Thursday morning, after the morning rush so hopefully they'll be okay.
> 
> One last thing, for those of you who have done the "drive straight through" thing, what do you do about bathroom stops and such? Is there a website that can help me find reliable places that are open 24 hours along our route?
> 
> Thank you so much!




We drive from the Illinois side of the Quad Cities, so maybe an 1-2hr shorter than your drive.  I drive with a bunch of kids in the back (8 the last time) so we bleed time with bathroom stops/nursing baby...etc.  On our first trip we left the QC area around noon and drove to Murfreesboro TN, probably about an hour and a half beyond where you are planning to stay.  We stopped there because we didn't want to drive through the mountains when exhausted.  I've found that stretching it later into the night and getting up a little later really helped to avoid Atlanta.  If you can get to Murfreesboro, then it is about a 4 hour drive to the south side of Atlanta...don't use Atlanta as your calculation point...you really want to see how long it'd take you to get to the north edge Marietta and the south edge (I used Stockbridge).  Even if you drove until midnight/1am you can then sleep until 8/9 and still make it through ATL at a decent time.    You know your drivers/sleep patterns so just map a few places to Stockbridge and see how far you think you can comfortably stretch it.  

ATL is the big bogey, so I change my plans accordingly to hit it in the middle of the day or middle of the night, like this last trip when we drove through it the first night...but that takes getting going early which you can't do.

I've never had issues with Atlanta, but I hear the horror stories.  Once you get there, stay in the diamond lane and don't leave it...no matter what your GPS says...my bil made that mistake once.  We don't do traffic either and getting into the far left lane for carpool is great because cars are not supposed to be weaving in and out of it, so you can get there and just get comfortable and watch the craziness next to you without getting involved .  

In case you are tempted to try the Birmingham route...I would not suggest it as I actually got stuck in Birmingham traffic and then dodged armadillos on the Highway late at night...not again.

For bathrooms, that is why we stick to the Interstate...tons of places to stop at any hour.  If you have a smartphone download IExit...it shows all of your upcoming exits and what is at them along with how far off the highway they are.  This is great to find how far the next rest area is, or if there's a gas station, or a Starbucks coming up.  It helps me avoid the ever-painful exit to a gas station only to find it's 2 miles through town off the road...grrrrr...


----------



## debf

Quick question, we are leaving WDW tomorrow. We do not want to take 95 all the way home to NY. Is it, 95-26-81. Or is there a better route? End result for us is we need to get to the NY state thruway. Thanks.


----------



## Iowamomof4

theyoungs07 said:


> We drive from the Illinois side of the Quad Cities, so maybe an 1-2hr shorter than your drive.  I drive with a bunch of kids in the back (8 the last time) so we bleed time with bathroom stops/nursing baby...etc.  On our first trip we left the QC area around noon and drove to Murfreesboro TN, probably about an hour and a half beyond where you are planning to stay.  We stopped there because we didn't want to drive through the mountains when exhausted.  I've found that stretching it later into the night and getting up a little later really helped to avoid Atlanta.  If you can get to Murfreesboro, then it is about a 4 hour drive to the south side of Atlanta...don't use Atlanta as your calculation point...you really want to see how long it'd take you to get to the north edge Marietta and the south edge (I used Stockbridge).  Even if you drove until midnight/1am you can then sleep until 8/9 and still make it through ATL at a decent time.    You know your drivers/sleep patterns so just map a few places to Stockbridge and see how far you think you can comfortably stretch it.
> 
> ATL is the big bogey, so I change my plans accordingly to hit it in the middle of the day or middle of the night, like this last trip when we drove through it the first night...but that takes getting going early which you can't do.
> 
> I've never had issues with Atlanta, but I hear the horror stories.  Once you get there, stay in the diamond lane and don't leave it...no matter what your GPS says...my bil made that mistake once.  We don't do traffic either and getting into the far left lane for carpool is great because cars are not supposed to be weaving in and out of it, so you can get there and just get comfortable and watch the craziness next to you without getting involved .
> 
> In case you are tempted to try the Birmingham route...I would not suggest it as I actually got stuck in Birmingham traffic and then dodged armadillos on the Highway late at night...not again.
> 
> For bathrooms, that is why we stick to the Interstate...tons of places to stop at any hour.  If you have a smartphone download IExit...it shows all of your upcoming exits and what is at them along with how far off the highway they are.  This is great to find how far the next rest area is, or if there's a gas station, or a Starbucks coming up.  It helps me avoid the ever-painful exit to a gas station only to find it's 2 miles through town off the road...grrrrr...



Thank you so much for all this great information! We've altered our plans a bit and decided to leave the night before, drive to Hannibal, MO (about 4 hours), and then finish the rest of the drive over the next two days. This way we avoid all the difficulties of trying to get out of the house in the morning. Now the only city we'll be around for rush hour is Nashville. We'll hit that around 4:00 if we don't rush our day and possibly 3:00 if we can leave a bit earlier and make faster stops. 

Either way, our goal for day 2 is to get just south of Atlanta. How far south should we aim for? I would prefer to stop around Stockbridge or McDonough for the night as this will be the end of a 12-hour drive (including stops) so I'm trying to avoid the "just a little bit further" thinking.  Any thoughts on either of these two locales? Is there another close stop that is preferable?


----------



## theyoungs07

We had planned on Stockbridge or McDonough, or Forsyth but ended up going "a bit further" and had booked a room in Macon earlier in the evening.  I think next time we'll stop sooner after ATL...once the adrenaline rush of getting through the city stops, sleepy time really hits.  I looked at hotels in all 3 of those previous locations and there were plenty of nice options, just not as much for a family that needs sleeping arrangements for 10 with connecting rooms.  We did the "leave the night before" thing once and I realized we won't do that again if we can help it.  It meant 2 nights in hotels and just made the trip feel longer...but that was also coupled with our one time going through Birmingham.  Everyone's different so you may have better results than we did.  Of course since then I've debated doing so every time...it's hard to be on the verge of completely packed and then get sleep that night before.


----------



## Iowamomof4

theyoungs07 said:


> We had planned on Stockbridge or McDonough, or Forsyth but ended up going "a bit further" and had booked a room in Macon earlier in the evening.  I think next time we'll stop sooner after ATL...once the adrenaline rush of getting through the city stops, sleepy time really hits.  I looked at hotels in all 3 of those previous locations and there were plenty of nice options, just not as much for a family that needs sleeping arrangements for 10 with connecting rooms.  We did the "leave the night before" thing once and I realized we won't do that again if we can help it.  It meant 2 nights in hotels and just made the trip feel longer...but that was also coupled with our one time going through Birmingham.  Everyone's different so you may have better results than we did.  *Of course since then I've debated doing so every time...it's hard to be on the verge of completely packed and then get sleep that night before.*



This is exactly our concern. Plus, with young-ish kids (6 and 9) there is still some bedding that must come along. Gathering all the bedding and toiletries in the morning along with getting everyone up earlier than they're used to, rushing through breakfast, loading everything in the van, and finally hitting the road (surely 1-2 hours later than we had planned by then!) just doesn't appeal. Hannibal, Mo to McDonough, Ga is about 10 1/2 hours. Of course, we lose an hour with the time change so I need to account for that along the way, but it still makes one LONG day of driving and two shorter days. Seems like a decent trade-off.


----------



## dkoerner27

debf said:


> Quick question, we are leaving WDW tomorrow. We do not want to take 95 all the way home to NY. Is it, 95-26-81. Or is there a better route? End result for us is we need to get to the NY state thruway. Thanks.



Not sure where in ny you're going, we are in the poconos and we use the 81-77-26-95 route. Coming home it's reversed.


----------



## rotlex

buzzmom12 said:


> Thanks. Leaving in the middle of the night isnt an option.  Just was wondering if anyone uses alternative routes vs 95.



We live in PA as well.  We NEVER do 95 but rather 81/77/26/95 to I4 as many on here do from this area.  It's roughly the same distance, and a much more pleasant drive.  Less traffic, more scenery, less stressful.  (Especially up in the more northern states).  We leave tomorrow night for our next visit, and will be taking that same route again.  (the 11th time for us).


----------



## LadyBeBop

Iowamomof4 said:


> Thank you so much for all this great information! We've altered our plans a bit and decided to leave the night before, drive to Hannibal, MO (about 4 hours), and then finish the rest of the drive over the next two days. This way we avoid all the difficulties of trying to get out of the house in the morning. Now the only city we'll be around for rush hour is Nashville. We'll hit that around 4:00 if we don't rush our day and possibly 3:00 if we can leave a bit earlier and make faster stops.



AUGH!!!!  Rush hour in Nashville?  Just me, but I hate driving through Nashville. With the lane changes, the traffic and such. I hate driving through Nashville even more so than Atlanta. If you can hit Nashville no later than 3:00, do so. Earlier is better. 



> Either way, our goal for day 2 is to get just south of Atlanta. How far south should we aim for? I would prefer to stop around Stockbridge or McDonough for the night as this will be the end of a 12-hour drive (including stops) so I'm trying to avoid the "just a little bit further" thinking.  Any thoughts on either of these two locales? Is there another close stop that is preferable?



We've stayed in McDonough. Nice stop with all the motel chains.


----------



## jm106

We live in NJ, very near to 78 and PA. Going to and from Orlando in end of June we did 78/81/64/288 then 95 from Richmond area and the reverse home. We were very happy and agreed, way easier and no concern about timing as there is on 95.
For some reason, the kids and I went to NC last week and went that way again with no issue but I decided to try going back 95 all the way. The 81 route was 100 miles further but 95 took me over an hour longer. Now of course any way that could change but I experienced the slowing an heavy traffic that seems so typical of 95. It was more stressful for me especially having to do the trip with no other driver(took 12 hours.)

If we go back at the end of the year we will definitely take the 81 route.


----------



## lbmiller77

Iowamomof4 said:


> Thank you so much for all this great information! We've altered our plans a bit and decided to leave the night before, drive to Hannibal, MO (about 4 hours), and then finish the rest of the drive over the next two days. This way we avoid all the difficulties of trying to get out of the house in the morning. Now the only city we'll be around for rush hour is Nashville. We'll hit that around 4:00 if we don't rush our day and possibly 3:00 if we can leave a bit earlier and make faster stops.
> 
> Either way, our goal for day 2 is to get just south of Atlanta. How far south should we aim for? I would prefer to stop around Stockbridge or McDonough for the night as this will be the end of a 12-hour drive (including stops) so I'm trying to avoid the "just a little bit further" thinking.  Any thoughts on either of these two locales? Is there another close stop that is preferable?



I agree with LadyBeBop, I would avoid rush hour in Nashville. I have had more problems with Nashville than Atlanta. At least Atlanta provides a carpool lane, which helps navigate rush hour at a quicker pace. It is approximately a four hour drive between Nashville and Atlanta. If you get through Nashville at 3, that will get you to Atlanta at the tail end of their rush hour.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lbmiller77 said:


> I agree with LadyBeBop, I would avoid rush hour in Nashville. I have had more problems with Nashville than Atlanta. At least Atlanta provides a carpool lane, which helps navigate rush hour at a quicker pace. It is approximately a four hour drive between Nashville and Atlanta. If you get through Nashville at 3, that will get you to Atlanta at the tail end of their rush hour.



I assume the time change will also be helpful to us (we'll lose an hour moving from Central to Eastern time between Nashville and Atlanta)?


----------



## lbmiller77

Iowamomof4 said:


> I assume the time change will also be helpful to us (we'll lose an hour moving from Central to Eastern time between Nashville and Atlanta)?


Sorry, I think I am confused by what you are asking. Nashville and Atlanta are both on Eastern time. At approximately 4pm eastern, rush hour builds in Nashville. I would always take into consideration the local time, not central time. 

The time change helps when it comes to eating because our family stops for lunch an hour after the lunch rush. Checking into hotels off the freeway at night is another matter. We always book our hotel stays ahead of time. I've had too many incidences where we could drive longer at night without being tired(than the average eastcoaster) and had a hard time finding a decent price room because they were already full of weary travelers.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lbmiller77 said:


> Sorry, I think I am confused by what you are asking. Nashville and Atlanta are both on Eastern time. At approximately 4pm eastern, rush hour builds in Nashville. I would always take into consideration the local time, not central time.
> 
> The time change helps when it comes to eating because our family stops for lunch an hour after the lunch rush. Checking into hotels off the freeway at night is another matter. We always book our hotel stays ahead of time. I've had too many incidences where we could drive longer at night without being tired(than the average eastcoaster) and had a hard time finding a decent price room because they were already full of weary travelers.


Nashville is Central Time according to every time zone map I check. http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/nashville


----------



## LadyBeBop

Iowamomof4 said:


> Nashville is Central Time according to every time zone map I check. http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/nashville




Right. You'll enter Eastern Time somewhere between Nashville and Chattanooga. I think closer to Chattanooga.

I keep forgetting you change time zones when driving to Disney. Our Florida trips are entirely on Eastern Time. But I've made enough trips out west to know I hate driving through Nashville.

Good to know that if you get through Nashville by 2:00 CT, you won't get to Atlanta until 7:00 ET. I'd still think about making reservations for the southern suburbs though. Since you won't be getting in until late.

One thing. You don't want to get to Atlanta too early. The Falcons are playing a preseason football game in the Thursday before Labor Day. Game begins at 7 PM Eastern time, so anytime between about 7 PM and 10 PM will be fine.


----------



## BC1836

Nostalgia time: one week ago our forms of transportation included a monorail, an XP-37, the People Mover, a doom buggy and a launch!

All the best!


----------



## momofmikey

Leaving Tuesday night for our annual drive from Long Island, NY! Hoping we have as awesome a drive down as we did last year. Hoping to leave by 7:30 pm and drive straight through. Last year, stopped for hour for breakfast, and were on Disney property at 1:30 pm. Any road construction going on now?


----------



## BC1836

momofmikey said:


> Leaving Tuesday night for our annual drive from Long Island, NY! Hoping we have as awesome a drive down as we did last year. Hoping to leave by 7:30 pm and drive straight through. Last year, stopped for hour for breakfast, and were on Disney property at 1:30 pm. Any road construction going on now?



Yup. Parts of northern VA, SC and FL (southern half of I-95 in Jacksonville). And, of course, I-4.

All the best.


----------



## momofmikey

Lol, I should have guessed. We are going to be driving through Virginia in the middle of the night - is it night construction or day?


----------



## uramr

Hi everyone.  Last year was the first time our spring break started with Easter weekend.  The drive down was fine but when we headed back on I-4 to 95 on the Friday after Easter,it was crazy busy and added almost 3 hours to our trip. Is it always like that the Friday after Easter?  Our spring break again starts with Easter weekend this year. We are in Ohio and could do 1-75 instead (50 miles more) if therw would be better traffic flow that route. Thank you!


----------



## disneydad1000

We went thru northern virginia last thusday around 5 am, no delays , then on our way home this friday around 4 am ,no delays..have a great vacation!!


momofmikey said:


> Lol, I should have guessed. We are going to be driving through Virginia in the middle of the night - is it night construction or day?


----------



## deedisneydream97

Hi all.  Just returned from a 2400 round trip drive from northwest NJ.  Opted for 80 west to 33 south in PA to 78 west to 81 south.  Stayed on 81 through Virginia until exit 221 and then cut over on I-64East....for 87 miles and then took exit 175 for 288 South....33 miles until I-95.  Got on below Richmond and avoided the crazy stuff.  Did an overnight in Brunswick, GA, and then on to Disney.  There was nothing showing up on google traffic for I-4, so opted for that....what a mistake!!! Stop and go for miles (this was on a Friday, before noon).  Wish I would have just opted for getting on 417 at Sandford.  A few extra miles plus tolls (purchased a Florida sunpass months ago) but would have saved lots of time and hair pulling.  By the time we got to the Disney exits, I-4 going in the opposite direction was at a stand still.

For the return trip, I did not hesitate to take 417 to I-4....smooth sailing.  Then when getting close to 95, a standstill (Saturday, around 2 p.m.).  Crawled until 95 and then all was well.  If anyone can find an alternate to 95 that would be great....I think a lot was beach traffic to Daytona maybe?  Did an overnight in North Carolina, and did a reverse trip.  Was thinking of doing 95 all the way up to NJ, but was not comfortable with the volume of traffic and absolutely crazy drivers.  81 north was very slow, as was the PA crossings into NJ, but was expected for a Sunday.

Paid $2.23 at the gas station near Boardwalk.  The most I paid was $3.39 somewhere south of Jacksonville, FL, and only because I was not really paying attention to my gas gauge and nearly ran out of gas!!!!  But did not fill up there....knew it was a rip-off.

LaQuinta in Brunswick, GA was an okay place to stop.  Cheap, clean, did the bed bug check.  Great free breakfast in the a.m. and then less than 4 hours to Disney.

Highly recommend downloading the WAZE app on your i-phone!!  But only if you have a co-pilot to help.  Was really great about warning about things like obstruction in road, car on shoulder and police ahead.


----------



## patclairesmom

We'll be heading out tomorrow morning for our trip down to Disney. We have to do a quick (hopefully) stop at my kids high school, then by 8:30 or 9:00 am we're on our way. We're stopping overnight in Hardeeville.  I am loving the gas prices!!!  I'm also going to let my son who has his permit drive most of the way  I think the only state he can't drive through is South Carolina.


----------



## nono

patclairesmom said:


> We'll be heading out tomorrow morning for our trip down to Disney. We have to do a quick (hopefully) stop at my kids high school, then by 8:30 or 9:00 am we're on our way. We're stopping overnight in Hardeeville.  I am loving the gas prices!!!  I'm also going to let my son who has his permit drive most of the way  I think the only state he can't drive through is South Carolina.


Safe travels!!!


----------



## cruisingkat

*Notice:  For those that drive down using I65 through Louisville, KY*

My son-in-law who live near Nashville, TN had to drive up to the Chicago area for work last week and he was dismayed to find that the bridge is closed.   His said his detour added hours to his drive.  He will definitely be taking a different way home.

The bridge will be closed until mid September.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello all!!! Just checking in. We leave in 19 days. Leaving at 10:30pm, heading down i78, i81, i66 ,17,i95.  The return trip we are leaving 3am and heading up i95,i26,i77i81,i78. Have a nice trip to everyone heading south. Watch the weather this weekend !!


----------



## BC1836

Back to back posts by two all-time record holders (*crusingkat *and *dvczerfs*) on this thread: see page 1, post #1. They have always provided key info for long distance drivers. Thanks!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Erika....

Be prepared to the best of your ability whether you are on the road or not.

All the best!


----------



## powellrj

It looks like there are several construction sites on I 75 in the Atlanta area, it there any way to avoid it?

I checked the trip cost calculator and it says the cost will be $128, not too bad.


----------



## dsnymomof4

Just following up on our trip....returned home last Sunday.  We took DD18 down to move into an apartment in Winter Park to go to school and while staying on property, made several trips back and forth (40 minute drive).  I came to the conclusion that no matter what time of day, I-4 is ALWAYS busy!  We used DDs iphone for directions, and it seemed to take us different routes based on which resort we were going to.  The one time, it took us on 417 the whole way, and even though I think we paid like $5+ in tolls, there was NO traffic and it was rush hour!  Anyway, we didn't have much traffic leaving around 5:30pm on Saturday, but Sunday afternoon, hit the expected traffic right after Richmond and for maybe an hour we crawled through Virginia.  I had looked into alternate routes, but it seemed like the other routes would have added at least 2-3 hours onto our trip (assuming no traffic on those routes), so I figured even if we sat in 1-2 hours of traffic, it would still be faster to go 95.  I wish we could just bypass Richmond-Maryland!  I told the kids when we got home we are never driving again (of course, that's what I said in April when we drove down!)


----------



## deedisneydream97

dsnymomof4 said:


> Just following up on our trip....returned home last Sunday.  We took DD18 down to move into an apartment in Winter Park to go to school and while staying on property, made several trips back and forth (40 minute drive).  I came to the conclusion that no matter what time of day, I-4 is ALWAYS busy!  We used DDs iphone for directions, and it seemed to take us different routes based on which resort we were going to.  The one time, it took us on 417 the whole way, and even though I think we paid like $5+ in tolls, there was NO traffic and it was rush hour!  Anyway, we didn't have much traffic leaving around 5:30pm on Saturday, but Sunday afternoon, hit the expected traffic right after Richmond and for maybe an hour we crawled through Virginia.  I had looked into alternate routes, but it seemed like the other routes would have added at least 2-3 hours onto our trip (assuming no traffic on those routes), so I figured even if we sat in 1-2 hours of traffic, it would still be faster to go 95.  I wish we could just bypass Richmond-Maryland!  I told the kids when we got home we are never driving again (of course, that's what I said in April when we drove down!)



I did the 80-78-81-64-288-95 route from NJ last week....are you south or north Jersey? It is easy for me to do that route...not so easy to get on 95.  Loved my sunpass for 417....yes, I-4 was terrible!!!


----------



## dsnymomof4

deedisneydream97 said:


> I did the 80-78-81-64-288-95 route from NJ last week....are you south or north Jersey? It is easy for me to do that route...not so easy to get on 95.  Loved my sunpass for 417....yes, I-4 was terrible!!!


We are in Central Jersey, close to 95, about 45 minutes from Phila.  I was looking google maps trying to figure alternate routes and any other way would have added 2 1/2-4 hours onto the base time (without traffic).  So, that's why I decided to stick with 95 - even though sat in about an hour of traffic, still was home sooner than would have been the other routes.  It seems like on the way home, I just want to get home asap.  It's not as fun as the drive down where at least you have something to look forward to!


----------



## BC1836

dsnymomof4 said:


> We are in Central Jersey, close to 95, about 45 minutes from Phila.  I was looking google maps trying to figure alternate routes and any other way would have added 2 1/2-4 hours onto the base time (without traffic).  So, that's why I decided to stick with 95 - even though sat in about an hour of traffic, still was home sooner than would have been the other routes.  It seems like on the way home, I just want to get home asap.  *It's not as fun as the drive down where at least you have something to look forward to!*




The mile markers on I-95 descend as you travel south which helps create a countdown that can be easily converted into time estimations. It's enjoyable for us as we approach the next state border. 
Of course, the mile marker experience heading back home always seems to take _longer_. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Question: The first September 2015 drive to WDW will be accomplished by: A) a veteran 2,000+ mile round trip veteran or B) a first-time long distance driver?

Please step forward. 

All the best!


----------



## sticker231

Not stepping up for September, but will have one of the last trips for October. We are headed down 10/31-11/7.

Gas went down again to $2.07, hope it continues to drop!


----------



## LadyBeBop

sticker231 said:


> Not stepping up for September, but will have one of the last trips for October. We are headed down 10/31-11/7.
> 
> Gas went down again to $2.07, hope it continues to drop!




It should. Here in the Cincinnati area, gas is still about $2.55. Hoping it drops. There was a refinery fire last month. Much of the Midwest's gas comes from that one refinery. Thus the higher prices.


----------



## amcnj

I passed two stations offering gas for $1.99 this morning.  One was a cash price, but the other is a same price cash/credit.  The past few weeks all station prices have been declining, but the ones in my area have stayed 15-30 cents more than others I pass, and today were at 2.16.  Maybe after Labor Day they too will finally have prices that match those of the lower-priced stations.


----------



## Iowamomof4

BC1836 said:


> Question: The first September 2015 drive to WDW will be accomplished by: A) a veteran 2,000+ mile round trip veteran or B) a first-time long distance driver?
> 
> Please step forward.
> 
> All the best!



We leave Sept 1!!! First time to Disney and definitely the longest road trip we've done.


----------



## amcnj

Iowamomof4 said:


> We leave Sept 1!!! First time to Disney and definitely the longest road trip we've done.


 
Have a safe trip!  How many miles is your journey?


----------



## Iowamomof4

amcnj said:


> Have a safe trip!  How many miles is your journey?



Thank you! We will have logged 2700+ miles by the time we get back home.


----------



## cranbiz

dsnymomof4 said:


> Just following up on our trip....returned home last Sunday.  We took DD18 down to move into an apartment in Winter Park to go to school and while staying on property, made several trips back and forth (40 minute drive).  I came to the conclusion that no matter what time of day, I-4 is ALWAYS busy!  We used DDs iphone for directions, and it seemed to take us different routes based on which resort we were going to.  The one time, it took us on 417 the whole way, and even though I think we paid like $5+ in tolls, there was NO traffic and it was rush hour!  Anyway, we didn't have much traffic leaving around 5:30pm on Saturday, but Sunday afternoon, hit the expected traffic right after Richmond and for maybe an hour we crawled through Virginia.  I had looked into alternate routes, but it seemed like the other routes would have added at least 2-3 hours onto our trip (assuming no traffic on those routes), so I figured even if we sat in 1-2 hours of traffic, it would still be faster to go 95.  I wish we could just bypass Richmond-Maryland!  I told the kids when we got home we are never driving again (of course, that's what I said in April when we drove down!)


I guess it depends on where you are coming from but missing Richmond is easy. It's called I295 and in all my years of going from MA to FL and now from NC to MA, I have never hit any traffic on I295. Maryland, on the other hand, it would take a massive detour out to the I81-I77 route. 

Can't say as I blame you, If I never had to travel through Maryland anymore, I would be in heaven.


----------



## deedisneydream97

I just did my fuel tally for my northern NJ roundtrip (via the inner route)...approximately 2,350 miles.  94 gallons of gas.  $224 spent on gas (avg. of $2.29...highest was $3.29 I think....lowest was $2.19).  $85 for hotel in Brunswick, GA, $150 for hotel in Fayetteville, NC (more than I planned, but was not going to make it to my preplanned destination of Wilson, NC).  Next time will start the trip at 4 a.m. and spend the last night at a value resort and then head home at 5 a.m......could make it in one day then.


----------



## BC1836

Iowamomof4 said:


> We leave Sept 1!!! First time to Disney and definitely the longest road trip we've done.



Now that we know a first time 2,000+ mile round trip driver will be the first on the road to WDW in September, which veteran long distance drivers will be making their next trip in September (we're over a month away from our return drive).? It could be *dvczerfs*, who has fewer than two weeks to go.

All the best!


----------



## staceychev

BC1836 said:


> Now that we know a first time 2,000+ mile round trip driver will be the first on the road to WDW in September, which veteran long distance drivers will be making their next trip in September (we're over a month away from our return drive).? It could be *dvczerfs*, who has fewer than two weeks to go.
> 
> All the best!



I don't know that I'd consider myself a _veteran_ necessarily, but we've done it before, back in 2010. More recently, we drove straight through from NJ, just outside of Philly, to Naples--23-1/4 hours on 2 hours of sleep. I don't know what the heck we were thinking!

Anyway, we're setting off at the end of September for Wilderness Lodge. The plan had initially been to leave very early (maybe 3 am?) on Saturday 9/26 and stay over in Savannah, mostly because I love it there. Then, we'd get up and have breakfast in Savannah and head to Orlando, check in to WL, chill a bit, and head over to the MK for MNSSHP. 

I'm starting to reconsider, though. I work in Philly, and my office is closed on Friday 9/25 and Monday 9/28 because of the Pope's visit. Since I'm not working anyway, I'm considering trying to convince hubby to leave after the kids get out of school on Friday. I have an extra park hopper day on our tickets, and we could pick up a hotel room somewhere in Orlando Saturday night, and then enjoy one of the parks on Sunday before the Halloween party. 

Anyone have theories about Pope traffic?


----------



## DisneySOS

I'm new to this thread & I live in South NJ, pretty much the shore area.  We aren't leaving until May & plan on taking 95 pretty much the whole way.  I was wondering if anyone had any previous experience driving on Mother's Day?  Does traffic get that bad anywhere?  I know I have PLENTY of time to figure stuff out, it's just really slow at work and I have Disney on the brain


----------



## staceychev

DisneySOS said:


> I'm new to this thread & I live in South NJ, pretty much the shore area.  We aren't leaving until May & plan on taking 95 pretty much the whole way.  I was wondering if anyone had any previous experience driving on Mother's Day?  Does traffic get that bad anywhere?  I know I have PLENTY of time to figure stuff out, it's just really slow at work and I have Disney on the brain



Welcome! I'm in SJ, too, but very close to Philly. Anyway, I don't have any experience driving on Mother's Day, but we did drive to Naples, FL this year on Good Friday. We left around 2:00 am, and flew through most of the eastern seaboard with no problem. The worst part by far was South Carolina. 95 is only 2 lanes there, the roads aren't in great condition compared to the other states, and the entire state was a parking lot! The traffic was awful--compounded with the fact that we were driving my husband's Jeep with manual transmission.


----------



## DisneySOS

staceychev said:


> Welcome! I'm in SJ, too, but very close to Philly.


I guess a good landmark for me is the PNC Arts Center, so not that far South, but technically not central.  DD goes to college in PA & we are picking her up the day before, so already a few hours of driving before our trip.  Not sure how much rest we will get before we hit the road.  We don't check in to Disney until Monday & don't have a park day planned till Tuesday so I'm thinking we might just get up real early on Mother's Day and hit it hard and then get up and drive a minimal amount the next day.  Wasn't sure if it was considered holiday traffic at all.  I know getting to NY from NJ there was always extra traffic.


----------



## BC1836

DisneySOS said:


> I guess a good landmark for me is the PNC Arts Center, so not that far South, but technically not central.  DD goes to college in PA & we are picking her up the day before, so already a few hours of driving before our trip.  Not sure how much rest we will get before we hit the road.  We don't check in to Disney until Monday & don't have a park day planned till Tuesday so I'm thinking we might just get up real early on Mother's Day and hit it hard and then get up and drive a minimal amount the next day.  Wasn't sure if it was considered holiday traffic at all.  I know getting to NY from NJ there was always extra traffic.



When doing a two-day drive to WDW (or anywhere, for that matter), it's better to complete the larger portion of your drive on the first day.

For us at the Jersey Shore, getting to Yulee, FL (right over the border) works best for us. The next morning: a three-hour drive to Lake Buena Vista and WDW.

All the best!


----------



## DisneySOS

BC1836 said:


> When doing a two-day drive to WDW (or anywhere, for that matter), it's better to complete the larger portion of your drive on the first day.
> 
> For us at the Jersey Shore, getting to Yulee, FL (right over the border) works best for us. The next morning: a three-hour drive to Lake Buena Vista and WDW.
> 
> All the best!


Yes, hoping to get the most of it out of the way that first day but wasn't sure how traffic would be affected.  We have 3 drivers out of the 5 of us.  Can you tell me how many hours it took you to get to Yulee?


----------



## BC1836

DisneySOS said:


> Yes, hoping to get the most of it out of the way that first day but wasn't sure how traffic would be affected.  We have 3 drivers out of the 5 of us.  Can you tell me how many hours it took you to get to Yulee?



Last month, we departed the Jersey Shore at 5:45 a.m. on August 6 and arrived at Yulee at 8:53 p.m. (we crossed the FL border nine minutes earlier). We only stopped for bathroom breaks and gas station stops (we ate our sandwiches, fruit and snacks during the drive).

All the best!


----------



## DisneySOS

BC1836 said:


> Last month, we departed the Jersey Shore at 5:45 a.m. on August 6 and arrived at Yulee at 8:53 p.m. (we crossed the FL border nine minutes earlier). We only stopped for bathroom breaks and gas station stops (we ate our sandwiches, fruit and snacks during the drive).
> 
> All the best!


Thanks, I have my elderly mom traveling with us so we will need more breaks but this helps.  The only friend I have that drives from where we live is a maniac and gets there in 15 hours.  Not the best resource, lol. At least I know Yulee is a good place to rest if we can make it that far!


----------



## BC1836

DisneySOS said:


> Thanks, I have my elderly mom traveling with us so we will need more breaks but this helps.  The only friend I have that drives from where we live is a maniac and gets there in 15 hours.  Not the best resource, lol. At least I know Yulee is a good place to rest if we can make it that far!



If Yulee is a bit of a first-day drive's stretch, consider Pooler, GA.

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

We're slowly making plans for a future trip (as you can see by my ticker I am planning WAY ahead), driving from Wisconsin probably down I57 through Illinois, stopping south of Atlanta for the night. We're thinking of leaving home Sunday on Labor Day weekend (my ticker has us leaving later), and finishing the drive to Orlando on Labor Day. Any thoughts on how bad the traffic would be if we go with this plan? We started our drive home last year on Labor Day, and I can't say that I can recall any real travel issues. All things considered, I'd prefer to leave the day after Labor Day or the following weekend, when I know traffic won't be a concern. But my in-laws are our dedicated dog-sitters, and we think leaving earlier (and thus arriving home earlier) would work better for their schedule.


----------



## LadyBeBop

AaronInWI said:


> We're slowly making plans for a future trip (as you can see by my ticker I am planning WAY ahead)...


 
Yes, you are planning way ahead.  And there may be some unknowns that could affect your trip.  Basically; will there be any events on the road that could affect your trip (a Sunday night Atlanta Braves game, a stadium concert in Nashville that Sunday, perhaps a Labor Day afternoon football game in Gainesville).  No one knows, nor will they know for at least another year.  Or maybe 18 months. 

That said, Sunday shouldn't be a bad travel day.  Everyone is where they want to be, and no one is heading home.  Monday, I don't think will be terrible if you leave early enough.

Good luck in planning.  Maybe check back again in a year.  At least the baseball schedule will be out, and possibly the 2017 football schedule as well.


----------



## jpalasky

BC1836 said:


> When doing a two-day drive to WDW (or anywhere, for that matter), it's better to complete the larger portion of your drive on the first day.
> 
> For us at the Jersey Shore, getting to Yulee, FL (right over the border) works best for us. The next morning: a three-hour drive to Lake Buena Vista and WDW.
> 
> All the best!


Where in Yulee do you stay? We are leaving Christmas morning and trying to get to top of Florida that night.


----------



## BC1836

jpalasky said:


> Where in Yulee do you stay? We are leaving Christmas morning and trying to get to top of Florida that night.



Holiday Inn Express.

All the best!


----------



## jpalasky

BC1836 said:


> Holiday Inn Express.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks


----------



## BC1836

Safe drives for all on this Labor Day weekend.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Local gas (Delta) today: $2.07 (regular)!

All the best!


----------



## sticker231

$1.97 at Costco


----------



## OKW Lover

BC1836 said:


> Local gas (Delta) today: $2.07 (regular)!
> 
> All the best!





sticker231 said:


> $1.97 at Costco



Where???

Its $2.09 at the WDW Speedway stations.


----------



## amcnj

Someone told me they paid 1.89 at the Wawa on route 38 near the Moorestown mall.  A news report today claimed it may drop another 40-50 cents a gallon as the winter blends are cheaper, and the number of miles people drive drops off as summer ends so demand will be down, leading to lower prices.


----------



## sticker231

OKW Lover said:


> Where???
> 
> Its $2.09 at the WDW Speedway stations.


 NJ


----------



## sticker231

amcnj said:


> Someone told me they paid 1.89 at the Wawa on route 38 near the Moorestown mall.  A news report today claimed it may drop another 40-50 cents a gallon as the winter blends are cheaper, and the number of miles people drive drops off as summer ends so demand will be down, leading to lower prices.


Let it keep dropping! Hoping it continues for my "Jersey Week" drive.


----------



## CookieGVB

Signed up for the Shell card to take advantage if their $1.25 gallon refund up to 20
Gallons on first fillip.  The way prices are dropping, we may nearly get a free tank of gas by the end of next month.


----------



## CookieGVB

CookieGVB said:


> Signed up for the Shell card to take advantage if their $1.25 gallon refund up to 20
> Gallons on first fillip.  The way prices are dropping, we may nearly get a free tank of gas by the end of next month.


Hate my phone - tried to edit this 5 times already.  I give up!


----------



## nono

All around the NJ side of the Delaware Memorial Bridge, it's $1.99 -- even was over Labor Day weekend.  Anyone coming down the turnpike or 295 -- just a quick off and on before the bridge will net some savings.  gasbuddy.com's map is very accurate.


----------



## olive

We just did our first drive down - my husband initially said absolutely not (he is the only driver in our family and we have never gone more than a few hours away with our two little ones), but changed his mind - and in the end we drove just over 3200 miles roundtrip.  We did a bunch of stops along the way and back to make it more bearable all around.  I have never really done a trip report before, but I thought one might be helpful for other folks like us who attempt long drives, or even in case we ever do anything like this again!  Here it is, finally done:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/one-month-more-than-3200-miles-first-disney-road-trip-done.3445213/  I hope it is useful to some of the other long-distance drivers!


----------



## BC1836

olive said:


> We just did our first drive down - my husband initially said absolutely not (he is the only driver in our family and we have never gone more than a few hours away with our two little ones), but changed his mind - and in the end we drove just over 3200 miles roundtrip.  We did a bunch of stops along the way and back to make it more bearable all around.  I have never really done a trip report before, but I thought one might be helpful for other folks like us who attempt long drives, or even in case we ever do anything like this again!  Here it is, finally done:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/one-month-more-than-3200-miles-first-disney-road-trip-done.3445213/  I hope it is useful to some of the other long-distance drivers!



Your detailed trip report provides lots of info! Thanks for taking the time to type the epic report!

All the best!


----------



## olive

So glad it was helpful, BC1836! It was quite a trip for us.


----------



## staceychev

Well, it looks like we'll be flying after all. With two weeks to go before our trip, DH hurt his knee pretty badly, and I don't want to count on him sharing the driving. I found great fares from PHL if we come in a day early, so I booked a night at POFQ the night before we switch to WL. I'm disappointed, because I actually enjoy the drive, but having an extra night will be great!


----------



## BC1836

Stopped for regular gas yesterday in Cherry Hill NJ: $1.93! A few miles later to the east on Route 70: $1.89! 

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello all, We made it, again. Lol Very little traffic. We hit 12 or so re paving projects from Pa to Nc. Most looked like over night projects, nothing to slow you down. Sunny till we hit Floida. It poured in Jacksonville and Orlando. I was sure we were going to sit but we moved through both cities at 60mph. We hit Jacks. a little after one and Orlando just before three so we missed rush hours but even so, traffic was light and moving at a good pace. Gas, didn't pay much attention, I use 93 Oct. in my car but i did see gas for 1.89. ( I live in taxylvania, home of the pot hole and the highest state gas tax per gallon in the union ) so anything under 2.36 is shocking. Lol
Other than that, it was a nice ride and looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Hello all, We made it, again. Lol Very little traffic. We hit 12 or so re paving projects from Pa to Nc. Most looked like over night projects, nothing to slow you down. Sunny till we hit Floida. It poured in Jacksonville and Orlando. I was sure we were going to sit but we moved through both cities at 60mph. We hit Jacks. a little after one and Orlando just before three so we missed rush hours but even so, traffic was light and moving at a good pace. Gas, didn't pay much attention, I use 93 Oct. in my car but i did see gas for 1.89. ( I live in taxylvania, home of the pot hole and the highest state gas tax per gallon in the union ) so anything under 2.36 is shocking. Lol
> Other than that, it was a nice ride and looking forward to doing it again!


 
Enjoy your trip!   Pretty ironic that the only place it was not sunny was when you reached the "Sunshine State"!!!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Hello all, We made it, again. Lol Very little traffic. We hit 12 or so re paving projects from Pa to Nc. Most looked like over night projects, nothing to slow you down. Sunny till we hit Floida. It poured in Jacksonville and Orlando. I was sure we were going to sit but we moved through both cities at 60mph. We hit Jacks. a little after one and Orlando just before three so we missed rush hours but even so, traffic was light and moving at a good pace. Gas, didn't pay much attention, I use 93 Oct. in my car but i did see gas for 1.89. ( I live in taxylvania, home of the pot hole and the highest state gas tax per gallon in the union ) so anything under 2.36 is shocking. Lol
> Other than that, it was a nice ride and looking forward to doing it again!



Welcome back to WDW and thanks for your report! We have updated the all-time records on page 1 and included your latest drive which, of course, has added to your epic drive roster total! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Within a few miles of us, regular gas is selling between $1.99 and $2.03. A number of places farther away are at the mid $1.90s.

The savings from a year or more ago on a round trip drive is equal to nice dining experience at WDW.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

Lowest gas price I saw today was 1.87 (cash price) and lowest credit was 1.89.  Most were in the low to mid 1.90's, but in my immediate area they are just under 2.00 still.  For some reason price declines have been extremely sluggish as you get nearer the coast in NJ.  I was hoping the price gap would close after Labor Day.


----------



## kittylady1972

So happy to watch these dropping gas prices! We just upgraded our SUV to a much bigger (and much less fuel efficient) Toyota Sequoia for our future trips.  It so much more spacious for or family of five but the gas mileage is not nearly as good as our Honda Pilot that we traded.  We make our next trip from MD to Florida in 3 weeks so hoping fuel prices remain low for next month too!


----------



## AaronInWI

kittylady1972 said:


> So happy to watch these dropping gas prices! We just upgraded our SUV to a much bigger (and much less fuel efficient) Toyota Sequoia for our future trips.  It so much more spacious for or family of five but the gas mileage is not nearly as good as our Honda Pilot that we traded.  We make our next trip from MD to Florida in 3 weeks so hoping fuel prices remain low for next month too!


We're still in the mid $2.30's in my neck of the woods here in Wisconsin. We recently upgraded from a Toyota Rav4 to a Highlander, mainly because of our love of road trips. And I'll agree, we had to compromise fuel economy for more comfort, so the falling gas prices are really nice to see. We'll be making our first long distance drive in March, not to Florida but to Arizona for Brewers spring training. It'll be around 1900 miles one way, so that'll be a great test for the Highlander's first Disney drive (our third overall) in September 2017.


----------



## dvczerfs

On our way back to boardwalk from the magic kingdom tonight I noticed at the speedway station, gas just went from 2.05 to 1.99.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> On our way back to boardwalk from the magic kingdom tonight I noticed at the speedway station, gas just went from 2.05 to 1.99.



Thanks for the update!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Local Wawa gas (regular) had two 2-cent drops within 24 hours: it's now $1.97. 

Other stations not too much farther away are in the mid $1.90s.

All the best!


----------



## OKW Lover

BC1836 said:


> Local Wawa gas (regular) had two 2-cent drops within 24 hours: it's now $1.97.
> 
> Other stations not too much farther away are in the mid $1.90s.
> 
> All the best!


Where is that?


----------



## BC1836

OKW Lover said:


> Where is that?



Southern Ocean County, NJ.

All the best!


----------



## sticker231

BC1836 said:


> Southern Ocean County, NJ.
> 
> All the best!



Costco was $1.87 yesterday


----------



## OKW Lover

The Speedway stations on WDW property are now at $1.99.


----------



## Iowamomof4

We made it back from our trip. The drive wasn't too bad, but I think we'll be trying harder to fly from here on out. It just adds too much time to the trip. We stayed at Quality Inn/Comfort Inns along the way (one of the few chains that consistently allows 6 in one room) and never had a bad hotel thanks to reviews from Trip Adviser. My favorite, by far, was the Comfort Inn & Suites near Fort Campbell (Oak Grove, Ky). Best beds, best space, nice breakfast. 

All the information I gleaned from this board was really helpful, especially the part about staying in the HOV lane through Atlanta. I didn't really understand this advice until we were on our way back. Now I realize that the HOV lanes sometimes don't exactly follow the regular lanes of traffic (split away for a little ways) but then they join back up soon enough. We were fortunate to hit Atlanta at good times going both directions (after 9 pm on the Wednesday before Labor Day and on Sunday evening, September 13). Nashville was worse, hitting that after 3 pm on a Wednesday. We got backed up quite a bit, but we were prepared for that possibility so it didn't throw us off too much. 

I wish I had known better what areas would be the most mountainous. For anyone else new to driving this route (I-24/I-75), southern TN is the worst of it. From about Monteagle, TN to Dalton, GA you'll be going up, down, and around. Before and after that, though, it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## BC1836

Iowamomof4 said:


> We made it back from our trip. The drive wasn't too bad, but I think we'll be trying harder to fly from here on out. It just adds too much time to the trip. We stayed at Quality Inn/Comfort Inns along the way (one of the few chains that consistently allows 6 in one room) and never had a bad hotel thanks to reviews from Trip Adviser. My favorite, by far, was the Comfort Inn & Suites near Fort Campbell (Oak Grove, Ky). Best beds, best space, nice breakfast.
> 
> All the information I gleaned from this board was really helpful, especially the part about staying in the HOV lane through Atlanta. I didn't really understand this advice until we were on our way back. Now I realize that the HOV lanes sometimes don't exactly follow the regular lanes of traffic (split away for a little ways) but then they join back up soon enough. We were fortunate to hit Atlanta at good times going both directions (after 9 pm on the Wednesday before Labor Day and on Sunday evening, September 13). Nashville was worse, hitting that after 3 pm on a Wednesday. We got backed up quite a bit, but we were prepared for that possibility so it didn't throw us off too much.
> 
> I wish I had known better what areas would be the most mountainous. For anyone else new to driving this route (I-24/I-75), southern TN is the worst of it. From about Monteagle, TN to Dalton, GA you'll be going up, down, and around. Before and after that, though, it's pretty straightforward.



Thanks for the report which includes important info for folks taking your route in whole or in part!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

We are home!!!! We departed boardwalk villas this morning from our 12 day vacation. Dw and I had a blast,as always. We departed at 2am and arrived home at 6pm. 1109 miles / 16 hours. We stopped more than we usually do, just getting older. Lol We did our inland route, 4/95/26/77/81/78. The only thing we hit was rain. It rained from Georgia to northern Virginia. We had no traffic at all. I would have to say that was one of the best rides home we had in a long time. Cheapest gas I seen was 1.89 in s.carolina. Here in taxylvania it is 2.36. 
Anyway, everything is unpacked and put away. One more day to rest than back to work!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> We are home!!!! We departed boardwalk villas this morning from our 12 day vacation. Dw and I had a blast,as always. We departed at 2am and arrived home at 6pm. 1109 miles / 16 hours. We stopped more than we usually do, just getting older. Lol We did our inland route, 4/95/26/77/81/78. The only thing we hit was rain. It rained from Georgia to northern Virginia. We had no traffic at all. I would have to say that was one of the best rides home we had in a long time. Cheapest gas I seen was 1.89 in s.carolina. Here in taxylvania it is 2.36.
> Anyway, everything is unpacked and put away. One more day to rest than back to work!



Welcome back! Your latest round trip drive was actually entered on the all time records roster (page 1) on the day you arrived at WDW. (We had a feeling you wouldn't stay forever. At least not this time!).

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

As veteran drivers to WDW (our 39th drive since 2002 is scheduled for next month), we enjoy maintaining driving records so we can compare and contrast our travels. The records help us plan future trips because we have useful data that we can use accordingly.



We take a simple manila file folder and trim it so it can fit in an interoffice envelope (we where store our reservation info, annual passes, etc.). The cover of the folder states date of trip and hotel. The inner folder sides feature companion charts that indicate time of departure, spaces for times crossing state borders, etc. Both sides list I-95 rest stops south and north. The back page lists the best FL gas and fruit stops, all our overnight hotel possibilities, etc.

Too detailed. Absolutely!  But it helps make the long drive a bit more pleasant.

All the best!


----------



## Glenn&Sharon

Leaving on Friday for our first trip to the Fort.


----------



## BC1836

Glenn&Sharon said:


> Leaving on Friday for our first trip to the Fort.



Fort Wilderness offers a lot for the price, from the Trails End Restaurant's bounty and the Crockett Tavern with its wonderful displays to the various trails and the launch/cruiser dock stops which take you to the Magic Kingdom and the Contemporary Resort. Keep a look out for gators on Bay Lake; we saw our first one in August.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

It appears as if *Glenn@Sharon* will be the first to make the 1,000+ mile drive to WDW in October (this Friday), unless some folks are departing on Thursday. 

[Note: local gas between $1.89 and $1.91]

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

As of today, 9/30/15, Downtown Disney became Disney Springs. So, be careful when giving/receiving driving directions: you don't want to end up, for example, at MGM...whoops...we mean Hollywood Studios! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

May all long distance drivers (and short distance drivers...and non-drivers) be as safe as possible as the terrible weather + Hurricane Joaquin approaches. To be sure, we're worried down here at the Jersey Shore. 

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Stay safe this weekend BC and the rest of the east coasters. I think I'm ready to move to Florida, less hurricanes and tropical storms down there. A lot of the models have this thing coming directly at me, again. Hoping this one goes out to sea, my roof is only a few years old thanks to sandy. 
Stay safe.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Stay safe this weekend BC and the rest of the east coasters. I think I'm ready to move to Florida, less hurricanes and tropical storms down there. A lot of the models have this thing coming directly at me, again. Hoping this one goes out to sea, my roof is only a few years old thanks to sandy.
> Stay safe.



Thanks so much for your concern. So many folks are in the hurricane's path, and we're still prepping for more rain _before_ Joaquin. Damn.

All the best to all!


----------



## Glenn&Sharon

The joys of planning a vacation for October


----------



## sharadoc

A tale of transportation:

When folks ask why we give up all that time to drive, I remind them that flying includes all the time spent when you walk out your door until you walk into your Disney resort room. Generally that is anywhere from 8-10 hours. So I say what we give us is a half day of driving our second day vs. being at our resort first thing in the morning.

Friends of mine are at WDW right now. They had an 8 am flight out of PHL and they live about 45 minute outside of the city, so they had to leave their house approx. 5 am. Once they got to the airport, their flight was "delayed" for "maintenance". At 2:30 pm, they finally announced boarding would begin. I don't know exactly when they got to their room, but I believe it was somewhere after 6 pm. So their 2 hour flight cost them 13 hours of time. In that same time, I could be at the top of Georgia driving from here, stopping when I want, using a decent size restroom, and not worrying about anyone's "private space" but my own family's. That's why we drive.

BC, I know you don't use countdowns, but would love to know if there's any chance of our paths crossing again. I just found an old photo of our time together on Main Street and would love to see you and your better half again!


----------



## sharadoc

Glenn&Sharon said:


> Leaving on Friday for our first trip to the Fort.



We've stayed there a few times, let me know if you need any info. We love it there!

Our favorite thing to do is the Electrical Water Pageant at 9:45 and Wishes (or Hallowishes) at 10 pm from the Fort Beach. Grab a beverage, bring a blanket or get there early enough to grab a chair. The music for Wishes is piped in, it's such a nice time with all your Fort Friends! Even when we don't stay there, we try to get there for dinner and fireworks at least once.

The boat to MK is great, the small boats to Contemporary and Wilderness Lodge are handy, and the internal bus is easy and comes often.

Have a great time! Are you bringing Halloween decorations with you? Many folks will have their sites decked out!


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> A tale of transportation:
> 
> When folks ask why we give up all that time to drive, I remind them that flying includes all the time spent when you walk out your door until you walk into your Disney resort room. Generally that is anywhere from 8-10 hours. So I say what we give us is a half day of driving our second day vs. being at our resort first thing in the morning.
> 
> Friends of mine are at WDW right now. They had an 8 am flight out of PHL and they live about 45 minute outside of the city, so they had to leave their house approx. 5 am. Once they got to the airport, their flight was "delayed" for "maintenance". At 2:30 pm, they finally announced boarding would begin. I don't know exactly when they got to their room, but I believe it was somewhere after 6 pm. So their 2 hour flight cost them 13 hours of time. In that same time, I could be at the top of Georgia driving from here, stopping when I want, using a decent size restroom, and not worrying about anyone's "private space" but my own family's. That's why we drive.
> 
> BC, I know you don't use countdowns, but would love to know if there's any chance of our paths crossing again. I just found an old photo of our time together on Main Street and would love to see you and your better half again!



Indeed, sharadoc! The _complete_ journey begins when you leave your home and concludes when you arrive at your resort.

Heading to WDW soon. [See pm.]

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> We've stayed there a few times, let me know if you need any info. We love it there! Have a great time! Are you bringing Halloween decorations with you? *Many folks will have their sites decked out!*



If the Fiest family is there (they usually set up camp near the general store), you are in for an amazing visual treat of hundreds and hundreds of decorations in all shapes and sizes. We've seen their Christmas, Halloween and Easter decorations. All amazing displays! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

*Sharadoc*: Howdy! Got your message. No problem this time around. We all go frequently enough that, to be sure, our family's mutua paths will cross once again on Main Street USA...or I-4...or I-95!

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> We are home!!!! We departed boardwalk villas this morning from our 12 day vacation. Dw and I had a blast,as always. We departed at 2am and arrived home at 6pm. 1109 miles / 16 hours. We stopped more than we usually do, just getting older. Lol We did our inland route, 4/95/26/77/81/78. The only thing we hit was rain. It rained from Georgia to northern Virginia. We had no traffic at all. I would have to say that was one of the best rides home we had in a long time. Cheapest gas I seen was 1.89 in s.carolina. Here in taxylvania it is 2.36.
> Anyway, everything is unpacked and put away. One more day to rest than back to work!



14 hours?  What is your secret?  It takes us sixteen and we start from south-central PA, a good three hours southwest of you.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> 14 hours?  What is your secret?  It takes us sixteen and we start from south-central PA, a good three hours southwest of you.


Lol. I drive fast. Lol. No, just kidding. I have posted my time frames in all different ways and they always take me about the same. The quickest I've done it is 15 1/2 hours. From my house to the Virginia border is three hours.
I think there is a few things that factor in. We live minutes from i78. I leave and hit major cities at non rush hour times which I don't have to take " belt ways " around cities. I stay on I95 through Jacks , Orlando and Richmond when we take the outer route. 8 to 10 hours if not longer of the trip is in the middle of the night.
Iam on the upper side of the speed limits. When we stop, it's not for long. Walk in, do what we got to do and leave. We go into McDonald's, order to go and leave. 
I also can drive long distances without stopping. We can click off 300 miles without stopping.
I also drive for a living. I'm closing in on 3 million mile mark. I'm an outside rep. For a company for 31 years, I've spent more than half my life behind the wheel.
I know when I had enough behind the wheel. I know when it's time for me to stop. 
I do it day after day, week after week, year after year, even on vacation. Lol
From my front door, going the inland route, there are a few congestion areas. Lehigh valley. Charolette Nc, Jacksonville and Orlando. That's it.
Im not afraid of hills, my car has over 300 hp., it does hills very well. I'm not afraid of trucks, i would rather drive with the trucks than most cars. I look over at some people and they are holding on to the wheel like it's going to fall off the steering colum. Lol  Trucks are easy to drive with, don't drive next to them, drive behind or in front. You hang next to them, tire blows, air line snaps, deer, something on the shoulder and your next to them, there will be parts of you they won't find. Pass them and pass them as soon as you can. 
So I think a lot goes into it. It's different for everyone. 
There is a poster on here from the town next to me and his times are real close to mine. We stay off of I95, the parking lot of the east, for as long as possible. 
But, location, location, location. Where you live to major routes have a lot to do with it. 
People ask me all the time, why do you drive? Why do you go that way? I don't argue with anybody. Why, I just don't care. Lol I know, from a lot of experience, logged experience which way is easier, faster etc.... I tell people to fly and take 95, keeps them out of my way. Lol


----------



## stitchfan75

Whew...just got home from our drive from Fort Worth, Texas!  While it wasn't bad I don't know if we would want to do it again the way we did.  We stopped on the way there in Mobile, AL.  Left DFW at 1pm due to dh working and drove straight there.  Got in to Mobile around 11pm at night and then got up at 6am to drive into Orlando, arriving at 3pm.  I completely forgot we would lose an hour and that was a pain since we had planned on being there around 2pm.  The drive back we stopped in Covington, LA and probably should have pushed further into Baton Rouge.  In fact, since we left WDW at 7am we could have just drove straight home and if we drive again will be doing that.
My Traverse got amazing gas mileage at 20mpg.  Gas prices were great until we hit AL and MS, then we started seeing $2+ per gallon.  When we left the station on property was $1.99.
Like I said, it wasn't to bad but it just takes so much extra time over flying.


----------



## 00zero00

I'm in northern Ohio, right off I75. Is there any advantage to taking a route down other than I75? Our other option by map, about an hour longer, is US23-US35-I64-I77-I95


----------



## LadyBeBop

00zero00 said:


> I'm in northern Ohio, right off I75. Is there any advantage to taking a route down other than I75? Our other option by map, about an hour longer, is US23-US35-I64-I77-I95



You'll avoid Cincinnati and Atlanta traffic. But neither city is bad as long as you avoid rush hour and sporting events. In Atlanta, just stay in the far left (carpool) lane, and you should be fine. Ther is construction through Cincinnati. But it's not bad most of the time. 

When is your trip?


----------



## 00zero00

LadyBeBop said:


> You'll avoid Cincinnati and Atlanta traffic. But neither city is bad as long as you avoid rush hour and sporting events. In Atlanta, just stay in the far left (carpool) lane, and you should be fine. Ther is construction through Cincinnati. But it's not bad most of the time.
> 
> When is your trip?



Leaving 10/23 around 4pm. I'm not worried about Cincy. I'm used to it and we'd would be getting there around 7:30pm. As of right now, we are planning on stopping somewhere around midnight to sleep. Driving home Oct 31/Nov 1st.


----------



## nono

I-95 in South Carolina is closed with re-routing via Columbia... don't know how long that will last or what the damage will be.  Just a heads up for anyone traveling..you'll want to dig deeper.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> I-95 in South Carolina is closed with re-routing via Columbia... don't know how long that will last or what the damage will be.  Just a heads up for anyone traveling..you'll want to dig deeper.



Indeed. According to one news report, seventy miles of I-95 in SC was closed yesterday due to flooding, and a potential dam collapse is threatening the I-95 area near Florence. May the people of SC be safe. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

I guess it's time to start following this thread again. We hit the road 4 weeks from today. Driving from southern NJ. We've made the drive many times. The only thing new and different this trip will be that it will just be DW and I. DD is in college now. The two of us drove once back in the early 90s but every drive since then has been 3 of us.

I'm considering taking a little more time on the road, stopping for somewhat better meals, and maybe actually hitting some attraction/destination on the way for a few hours, possibly St. Augustine.

If anyone has any recommendations for restaurants that are a step above fast food but still quick to get in and out of along the 95 corridor, I'd love to hear them. Not looking for fancy or expensive. Not necessarily even sit down, though that's fine, too. Last trip we found a little Italian place which I honestly don't even remember where we were but it was a nice change from fast food. We're open to pretty much anything but seafood (DW is allergic) and enjoy "hole in the wall" joints where the locals eat rather than the big national chains.


----------



## Mom2JPL

Hi all, t-minus 66 days until our first driving trip to Disney (we've flown our previous trips)from NEPA!  I've read through this whole thread and am wondering about the difference in routes I've seen posted here.  I'm considering either the 81/77/26/95 way or the 81/64/288/95 route.  Can anyone who has done either route tell me which is better and why?  Gas buddy is no help because it takes me basically 81 to 95 and I'm pretty sure I don't want to drive that lol!  I've done it previously on a family trip to a NC beach and DC was a pain in my **** so am definitely trying to avoid it.  Thanks for any help/tips/advice!


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> I'm considering taking a little more time on the road, stopping for somewhat better meals, and maybe actually hitting some attraction/destination on the way for a few hours, possibly St. Augustine.


We considered that on one of our trips from MA before we moved to FL.  Decided that once we were that close to Disney we just wanted to get there.  

However, we did stop in Savannah on a couple of trips.  Really enjoyed that city.


----------



## disneysteve

OKW Lover said:


> However, we did stop in Savannah on a couple of trips. Really enjoyed that city.


That's the other recommendation I've been hearing a lot. It will partly depend on timing and where we are when.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mom2JPL said:


> Hi all, t-minus 66 days until our first driving trip to Disney (we've flown our previous trips)from NEPA!  I've read through this whole thread and am wondering about the difference in routes I've seen posted here.  I'm considering either the 81/77/26/95 way or the 81/64/288/95 route.  Can anyone who has done either route tell me which is better and why?  Gas buddy is no help because it takes me basically 81 to 95 and I'm pretty sure I don't want to drive that lol!  I've done it previously on a family trip to a NC beach and DC was a pain in my **** so am definitely trying to avoid it.  Thanks for any help/tips/advice!


We've done both routes to/from SE Mass.  For somebody starting in NEPA, there isn't any question in my mind that the "inland" route is preferable.  Just avoiding the big cities make this a much more relaxing drive.  I doubt there is a huge difference in time from the NEPA area.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> That's the other recommendation I've been hearing a lot. It will partly depend on timing and where we are when.


Hi Steve.  

Didn't even notice it was you when I posted my suggestion.  Val & I have spent a couple of nights in Savannah during a couple of our trips to FL.  If you can spare the extra time, a day in Savannah is easy to fill.  Also suggest dining at the Olde Pink House, which I reviewed for FoodieTales.  http://foodietales.com/2013/04/the-olde-pink-house-savannah-ga/


----------



## disneysteve

Thanks, Jeff. I did notice it was you when you replied. Say hi to Val.


----------



## cranbiz

Off Topic alert unless you like New England seafood and don't know where to get it in FL. HINT: Not at the Cape May Cafe buffet!!!

I looked at you review of the Olde Pink Lady and then stumbled across your review of the Lobster Hut. I like Lobster Hut and think somewhere in my NC house I still have a menu but always liked Woods better. Anyway, where you need to try now that you live in FL is Boston's Fish House in New Smyrna Beach. It's on South Atlantic Ave. It's the absolute closest to a clam shack you will find in FL. The owner is a New Hampshire transplant and the seafood is flown in from Boston.

Same ordering system as the Lobster Hut. Go in, know what you want and order at the register. Find a table or tell them take out and they will let you know when it's ready. Decent clam chowder and the fishermans platter is like any clam shack up north. Clams (whole or strips), shrimp, scallops and fish with slaw and fries. Once I found this place, it was constant damage to my wallet.


----------



## OKW Lover

cranbiz said:


> I like Lobster Hut and think somewhere in my NC house I still have a menu but always liked Woods better.


Funny, when I was working my way through college (close to 50 years ago) I worked for Woods competitor, Mayflower Seafoods.  I was in the fish market though, not the restaurant.  

Thanks for the suggestion about the Boston Fish House!!! I will definitely check it out.  We were just in MA a couple of weeks ago but on the North Shore.  Got a chance to eat good seafood in Gloucester right on the wharf.  That should hold me for a month or so.


----------



## nono

cranbiz said:


> HINT: Not at the Cape May Cafe buffet!!!



It's a pretty poor representation of the Cape May area, too.    <---Just really an excuse to use this smilie!


----------



## cranbiz

OKW Lover said:


> Funny, when I was working my way through college (close to 50 years ago) I worked for Woods competitor, Mayflower Seafoods.  I was in the fish market though, not the restaurant.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion about the Boston Fish House!!! I will definitely check it out.  We were just in MA a couple of weeks ago but on the North Shore.  Got a chance to eat good seafood in Gloucester right on the wharf.  That should hold me for a month or so.



There is supposed to be one in Winter Park but I had heard that it was a copycat and had seen bad reviews.  The one in NSB is easy to get to, just a bit of a drive from Celebration. I4 to SR44 to the beach. From my house in Deltona it was about 20 minutes but that's way closer than where you landed.

I also remember the days when Mayflower Seafoods did food and the fish market. I just ate there, never worked there.


----------



## BC1836

An October 6, 2015 evening Associated Press report noted the following:

_South Carolina officials have reopened part of Interstate 95 for local traffic, but people driving through on the main highway along the East Coast are still being sent on a 168-mile detour.

The interstate has been closed for three days because of flooding. The state Emergency Management Division said Tuesday afternoon that a 13-mile stretch of I-95 in Clarendon County will remain closed because inspectors don't think it is safe enough yet for traffic on the bridges over the Black and Pocotaligo rivers.

Authorities plan to inspect those bridges again Wednesday afternoon or Thursday morning.
_
All the best!


----------



## pepe of ohio

Mom2JPL said:


> Hi all, t-minus 66 days until our first driving trip to Disney (we've flown our previous trips)from NEPA!  I've read through this whole thread and am wondering about the difference in routes I've seen posted here.  I'm considering either the 81/77/26/95 way or the 81/64/288/95 route.  Can anyone who has done either route tell me which is better and why?  Gas buddy is no help because it takes me basically 81 to 95 and I'm pretty sure I don't want to drive that lol!  I've done it previously on a family trip to a NC beach and DC was a pain in my **** so am definitely trying to avoid it.  Thanks for any help/tips/advice!




We're from northeast Ohio, 7 miles from Pa border and our route has been 376.. 79...19...77..26..95...4....  Throw in possibly the by pass around Charlotte and Jacksonville ( depends on when we hit those areas. )

We used to leave home early mornings and made Florida border around midnight , which made blowing right thru Jacksonville a breeze...but last 2 trips, we've left at 3 pm and peak traffic meant using the by passes...so much easier and less stress....it's 1049 miles one way for us and mapquest and GPS say 17+ hours...don't believe it....takes us close to 20 hours and we only stop to potty and gas up, but we don't exceed the speed limits either...

Them mountains in the Virginias are the killers for us......it's always been the 77...26...95...4... Route and different ways to get to 77....we like the 79 to 19 and getting 77 in Beckley for a break and gas stop at Tamarack the best...


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> South Carolina officials have reopened part of Interstate 95 for local traffic, but people driving through on the main highway along the East Coast are still being sent on a 168-mile detour.


I hadn't heard about this (probably because I don't watch the news). I hope things get back to normal down there soon.


----------



## BC1836

I-95 still has flooding/architectural stability concerns in SC.

Take care, South Carolinians.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

Uh oh, gas prices started creeping back up again.  One station was up 4 cents on Wednesday and another 3 cents today.  They sure didn't drop that quickly at that station.  They had just finally reached the lower levels other stations had been at for months.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Road trip #8 from south Jersey in December to celebrate my sister's 50th birthday. Hopefully the weather will be good. I have only driven to Disney in the warmers months.


----------



## amcnj

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Road trip #8 from south Jersey in December to celebrate my sister's 50th birthday. Hopefully the weather will be good. I have only driven to Disney in the warmers months.


 
Hopefully winter will be late for us this year.  And in FL too!  Have a good trip.


----------



## OKW Lover

amcnj said:


> Uh oh, gas prices started creeping back up again.


Gas prices around Disney jumped 20-25 cents over the past couple of days.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Percy and Willie's restaurant in Florence SC - right off I-95, next to the Quality Inn on Dunbarton Road.  My brother recommends it.  Its a steak house.


----------



## BC1836

OKW Lover said:


> Gas prices around Disney jumped 20-25 cents over the past couple of days.



What?


----------



## OKW Lover

BC1836 said:


> What?


I misspoke.  It wasn't quite that large a jump.  More like 15 cents.  Surprising nonetheless.


----------



## CookieGVB

I went to SCDOT page - it's looking like parts of I95 will remain closed, at least until 10/18 (possibly longer is my fear)

http://dbw.scdot.org/roadconditions2/default.aspx

We're leaving on the 20th from AC airport.  Can someone guide me as to an alternate - apparently the detour adds quite a few miles...

Thanks.


----------



## disneysteve

CookieGVB said:


> I went to SCDOT page - it's looking like parts of I95 will remain closed, at least until 10/18 (possibly longer is my fear)
> 
> http://dbw.scdot.org/roadconditions2/default.aspx


Thanks for the link. We don't leave until 11/3 but I think I'll start planning an alternate route just in case.


----------



## kittylady1972

We drove to Jacksonville from MD yesterday afternoon.  95 South was closed at about exit 160 in SC and thank goodness for Waze and Google Maps apps!  Winding through many back roads, small towns, past many other closed and partially washed out roads, in the dark...what an adventure.  Ha.  Anyway we even weaved back over 95 at some point.  We left around 12:30pm and made minimal stops, fast food for dinner (but did sit down to eat there) and arrived in Jacksonville after 1am.  Oh we merged back onto 95S around exit 116 in SC I think.

So cant tell you if there were better routes because I think so many roads might be closed in areas.  It definitely seemed quite long! This doesn't show the full route, but keep in mind we started on 95S.






We drive back a week from today.  Will report back on how that goes and what is closed.  At least that trip north will be daylight hours!


----------



## BC1836

kittylady1972 said:


> We drove to Jacksonville from MD yesterday afternoon.  95 South was closed at about exit 160 in SC and thank goodness for Waze and Google Maps apps!  Winding through many back roads, small towns, past many other closed and partially washed out roads, in the dark...what an adventure.  Ha.  Anyway we even weaved back over 95 at some point.  We left around 12:30pm and made minimal stops, fast food for dinner (but did sit down to eat there) and arrived in Jacksonville after 1am.  Oh we merged back onto 95S around exit 116 in SC I think.
> 
> So cant tell you if there were better routes because I think so many roads might be closed in areas.  It definitely seemed quite long! This doesn't show the full route, but keep in mind we started on 95S.
> 
> We drive back a week from today.  Will report back on how that goes and what is closed.  At least that trip north will be daylight hours!



Thanks for your informative report. We look forward to your return trip report, too.

All the best!


----------



## 5kidsmommy

Not sure how I missed these lovely threads. We drive everywhere, WDW included, it's only about 2,140 miles round trip but I guess that means I can be part of this thread. Excited for my trip in 36 days, hoping for great weather.


----------



## nono

For SC, the official route around is to send folks out I20 towards Columbia and then back via I26 (or reverse if you are heading north).  A couple hours additional.  I've plotted out a couple of route alternates like I85/I77 and back below the problem area, but since we'll be in the dark, I figure there's no sightseeing, so why bother.  I'll stick to the detour as is in the dark.  Now, if we decide to come home in daylight....  A lot can change in the next few weeks, so let's just keep posting updates as we find them.


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> let's just keep posting updates as we find them


Absolutely. Thanks in advance to all who keep the rest of us informed. We leave on 11/3. I hope they've got things open by then but if not, I'll appreciate input from all of you.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> For SC, the official route around is to send folks out I20 towards Columbia and then back via I26 (or reverse if you are heading north).  A couple hours additional.  I've plotted out a couple of route alternates like I85/I77 and back below the problem area, but since we'll be in the dark, I figure there's no sightseeing, so why bother.  I'll stick to the detour as is in the dark.  Now, if we decide to come home in daylight....  A lot can change in the next few weeks, so let's just keep posting updates as we find them.



To the best on your knowledge is the I-77 link, which connects I-20 and I-26 south of Columbia part of "the official route?"

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

From WCBD News 2:

_South Carolina officials say the foundations under some bridges on Interstate 95 have washed out, and they can’t say when a 13-mile stretch of one of the most important highways on the East Coast will be open.

South Carolina Transportation Secretary Christy Hall said Friday that the problems are on 18 separate small bridges that go over the Black and Pocotaligo rivers and surrounding swampland in Clarendon County.

Hall says a contractor will begin to fix the foundations Saturday and work night and day. But she says she can’t say how long that will take.

*Other bridges in the area are also damaged, so travelers on I-95 that would normally drive 74 miles from Interstate 26 to Interstate 20 are having to take a 168-mile detour through Columbia.*_

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> From WCBD News 2:
> 
> _they can’t say when a 13-mile stretch of one of the most important highways on the East Coast will be open.
> 
> *having to take a 168-mile detour through Columbia.*_


UGH! I do not like the sounds of that at all.

How is it possible, though, that closing 13 miles of 95 necessitates a 168-mile detour? I guess if it's in the middle of nowhere and other roads are also damaged, there's no usable alternative.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> To the best on your knowledge is the I-77 link, which connects I-20 and I-26 south of Columbia part of "the official route?"



Yes, that may have not been so originally. But yes, it is what it is now (at least earlier today!) 



disneysteve said:


> UGH! I do not like the sounds of that at all.
> 
> How is it possible, though, that closing 13 miles of 95 necessitates a 168-mile detour? I guess if it's in the middle of nowhere and other roads are also damaged, there's no usable alternative.



The part that's actually closed is near Manning.  However, they use the nearest interstates which are farther apart, to redirect through traffic.  Before this horrible event, SC had some of the most unstable/under-maintained bridges in the  East.  I imagine a lot of the artery roads' bridges are all a big question mark to SC DOT at the moment.  Sooo, while there may be a viable shorter route, until they verify the bridges along those routes, they won't release a detour route using anything but the interstates.  It's really a daunting task for the DOT.  I don't envy them.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> Yes, that may have not been so originally. But yes, it is what it is now (at least earlier today!)
> 
> 
> 
> The part that's actually closed is near Manning.  However, they use the nearest interstates which are farther apart, to redirect through traffic.  Before this horrible event, SC had some of the most unstable/under-maintained bridges in the  East.  I imagine a lot of the artery roads' bridges are all a big question mark to SC DOT at the moment.  Sooo, while there may be a viable shorter route, until they verify the bridges along those routes, they won't release a detour route using anything but the interstates.  It's really a daunting task for the DOT.  I don't envy them.



Good info and good analysis. 

To be sure, we're very interested since we depart before the end of this month. However, if we have to take a three-mile detour, so be it: there are many folks in SC who are dealing with much more than a traffic detour.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

ABC News this morning:

_*9:45 a.m.

Interstate 95, the main East Coast interstate linking Maine to Miami, is reopening in South Carolina more than a week after a 16-mile stretch of the expressway was closed because of flooding.*_

_*The South Carolina Department of Transportation says that the southbound lanes on the stretch through a low-lying area in the middle of the state reopened at 8 a.m. Monday. The northbound lanes are expected to reopen later Monday or early Tuesday.

The busy interstate had been closed as workers repaired 13 small bridges damaged in the floods. The department says that 4,000 man hours were expended on the work.

While the highway was closed, drivers had to take a 170-mile detour through Columbia instead of the normal 75-mile drive on I-95 between Interstate 26 and Interstate 20. The added I-95 traffic often caused traffic jams on I-26 southeast of Columbia.*_

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> _*Interstate 95, the main East Coast interstate linking Maine to Miami, is reopening in South Carolina more than a week after a 16-mile stretch of the expressway was closed because of flooding.*_
> 
> _*The South Carolina Department of Transportation says that the southbound lanes on the stretch through a low-lying area in the middle of the state reopened at 8 a.m. Monday. The northbound lanes are expected to reopen later Monday or early Tuesday.*_


Awesome news! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## BC1836

Welcome, new long distance drivers to THE thread that's got you covered.  

Over 1,300,000 views to date (see all-time records on page 1)!

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> ABC News this morning:
> _*
> The busy interstate had been closed as workers repaired 13 small bridges damaged in the floods. The department says that 4,000 man hours were expended on the work.*_



This part is remarkable.  Basically, if ABC has it right, 13 weren't in question.  13 were _damaged. On I 95_! Hats off to SC DOT on that type of turnaround time.

Thanks BC for the latest on this.  You da man!


----------



## CookieGVB

Read the happy news on another thread, too.  So happy - we leave next week


----------



## wdw4lif

We leave in 3 weeks.  Heading from Iowa to Florida.  We're planning 2 days worth - First day we'd like to go 12-13 hours, then the next day will be about 6-7 hours... We were going to go through Nashville, then down through Atlanta, and catch a hotel room just south of there.  HOWEVER, we are now seriously considering going through Alabama after Nashville.  


*Thoughts on this?  My parents love going this way to miss the mountains for the most part & Atlanta.  *
*Also trying to figure out a place to stop in Alabama - I would assume somewhere around Montgomery/Troy area?  *
*Any GOOD hotels?  We're expecting to pay around $100 for a night. *

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BC1836

wdw4lif said:


> We leave in 3 weeks.  Heading from Iowa to Florida.  We're planning 2 days worth - First day we'd like to go 12-13 hours, then the next day will be about 6-7 hours... We were going to go through Nashville, then down through Atlanta, and catch a hotel room just south of there.  HOWEVER, we are now seriously considering going through Alabama after Nashville.
> 
> 
> *Thoughts on this?  My parents love going this way to miss the mountains for the most part & Atlanta.  *
> *Also trying to figure out a place to stop in Alabama - I would assume somewhere around Montgomery/Troy area?  *
> *Any GOOD hotels?  We're expecting to pay around $100 for a night. *
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Good move: drive a significant portion of your mileage on day #1.

[We are unfamiliar, though, with the Montgomery/Troy area.]

Note: Avoid metro areas at rush hour; all major hotels brands will be satisfactory.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Have gasoline prices bottomed out? The price of crude recently inched up and our local gas station seems to be in immediate sync with international markets. 

The price for regular dropped to $1.89 last week (although another station not too far away was selling at $1.85) but it went up a penny several days ago and just notched up to $1.91.

We would enjoy filling up at under $2.00 before we depart for WDW at the end of the month.

All the best!


----------



## diskids2

Hi Everyone! I am about to read this thread....this will be our first time driving from NY to FL.  Normally we fly, but since we want a second trip Dec. and April, from a budget point we'll be driving....plus I feel like doing it....being adventurous!  Any pointers for me?  Everyone is an adult and we have four drivers in the car.  We still want to stop over once back and forth.  We'd also like to get as far as we can get on the first day....14-15 hours.  

This summer I drove from NY to Williamsburg....took I-95 literally the whole way and was stuck in traffic all over the place...even though we left very early from NY.  Living in lower Westchester puts me about 15 minutes from the GWBridge...but I have NO PROBLEM going another way!  I-84W is about 40 minutes north.  We were thinking of leaving about 2 am on a Saturday morning.  I'm really interested in good stop off places for lunch and gas....and of course a place to stay overnight in possibly Georgia.


----------



## dvczerfs

A guy I work with is leaving Friday morning for the world. He called me to rub it in and to ask me about I95 in SC.
I told him the web site that was posted here and also to check with AAA. 
He than tells me he was concerned about getting gas in SC.? One of our costumes was heading home and had filled up in SC, he was driving a diesel pickup. The fuel he got was loaded with water!!! Had to have the truck serviced before he finished his trip. Was not cheap. 
Not sure where he got fuel, not sure if it had anything to do with the flooding, not sure if it was a gas station?
When I had a diesel pick up, I got my fuel at truck stops. Truck stops sell tons of diesel. Gas stations don't turn fuel over as fast as a truck stop and I was told when I first got the truck to use truck stop fuel..
As far as gas, I'm not sure how to take it. My uncle and some family members live along the flooded areas and they didn't say anything about water in there gas. 
If I was driving this week, I would get gas in NC or Ga but that's just me. 
Anyone hear or see anything on this? I didn't hear anything but I'm way north of the effected areas.


----------



## ParrotBill

diskids2 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am about to read this thread....this will be our first time driving from NY to FL.  Normally we fly, but since we want a second trip Dec. and April, from a budget point we'll be driving....plus I feel like doing it....being adventurous!  Any pointers for me?  Everyone is an adult and we have four drivers in the car.  We still want to stop over once back and forth.  We'd also like to get as far as we can get on the first day....14-15 hours.
> 
> This summer I drove from NY to Williamsburg....took I-95 literally the whole way and was stuck in traffic all over the place...even though we left very early from NY.  Living in lower Westchester puts me about 15 minutes from the GWBridge...but I have NO PROBLEM going another way!  I-84W is about 40 minutes north.  We were thinking of leaving about 2 am on a Saturday morning.  I'm really interested in good stop off places for lunch and gas....and of course a place to stay overnight in possibly Georgia.



I always suggest to people in your area to consider going west to I-81 and then to I-77, I-26, and back to I-95.  I find your average speed can be much higher and traffic will be much less likely to be a major problem.  I find that I-95 from NY to Virginia is very likely to give you at least one significant delay and the traffic will be heavy and annoying most of the time.  And timing your drive through Baltimore-Washington is critical - avoid rush hours (which are 3 hours long) and then you may still come to a stop anywhere around there.

Use google maps and plot both routes, and consider what happens if your average speed is 70-75 on I-81 versus 55-60 going down I-95 (plus an half hour or an hour of traffic trouble.)


----------



## ParrotBill

Here's an odd question for you.  Until now, with only 2 drivers we have always taken 2 days to do our 21 hour drive to Florida.  We tried it straight through once and promised ourselves we'd never do it again.  Next summer my daughter will likely have her license but only after 3-6 months on her learning permit and perhaps 3 months with her license.  Would you then have her drive for a couple of maybe 2 hour shifts?  That could be enough relief to consider driving straight through again.  I can't decide.  Makes a big difference - we get 2 more days of vacation if we can drive through.  With her 4 hours, and 2 shifts of 3 hours for my wife, I get 3 shifts of about 4 hours.  And we would take 2 meal stops of a full hour each in addition to our 15 minutes bathroom/gas stops. That doesn't sound too bad to me.


----------



## dvczerfs

ParrotBill said:


> Here's an odd question for you.  Until now, with only 2 drivers we have always taken 2 days to do our 21 hour drive to Florida.  We tried it straight through once and promised ourselves we'd never do it again.  Next summer my daughter will likely have her license but only after 3-6 months on her learning permit and perhaps 3 months with her license.  Would you then have her drive for a couple of maybe 2 hour shifts?  That could be enough relief to consider driving straight through again.  I can't decide.  Makes a big difference - we get 2 more days of vacation if we can drive through.  With her 4 hours, and 2 shifts of 3 hours for my wife, I get 3 shifts of about 4 hours.  And we would take 2 meal stops of a full hour each in addition to our 15 minutes bathroom/gas stops. That doesn't sound too bad to me.


My dd is almost 23 and I still don't let her drive my car. Lol
I would think if you feel comfortable with her driving, why not. I would try to get her in less congested areas and if you have three drivers, only have one sleeping at a time. Front passenger can keep the driver awake and like my wife, another set of eyes. Lol and just someone to talk too.


----------



## cranbiz

I wouldn't have any issues with her driving. There are several stretches of interstate where she can drive and not need to change routes for several hours.


----------



## ParrotBill

Thanks. I expect her to be a competent driver by the time she gets her license.  I will be teaching her!


----------



## diskids2

ParrotBill said:


> I always suggest to people in your area to consider going west to I-81 and then to I-77, I-26, and back to I-95.  I find your average speed can be much higher and traffic will be much less likely to be a major problem.  I find that I-95 from NY to Virginia is very likely to give you at least one significant delay and the traffic will be heavy and annoying most of the time.  And timing your drive through Baltimore-Washington is critical - avoid rush hours (which are 3 hours long) and then you may still come to a stop anywhere around there.
> 
> Use google maps and plot both routes, and consider what happens if your average speed is 70-75 on I-81 versus 55-60 going down I-95 (plus an half hour or an hour of traffic trouble.)


Thank you!  Very familiar with the route to I-81 south as we take it for a quick time on route to Hershey Pa.  I will do the research on that combination! 
Any ideas for stopping overnight or gas/food?


----------



## AaronInWI

cranbiz said:


> I wouldn't have any issues with her driving. There are several stretches of interstate where she can drive and not need to change routes for several hours.


Obviously a different situation, but my wife is a white-knuckle driver on roads that she doesn't know, and this is what we do when we road-trip. I'll look at our route and say, "we stay on this stretch of the highway for the next 185 miles, so you can take over for an hour or two". And she's fine with that. She barely drives above the speed limit, in the right lane, but I figure moving slow is still moving as opposed to stopping to rest.


----------



## ParrotBill

diskids2 said:


> Thank you!  Very familiar with the route to I-81 south as we take it for a quick time on route to Hershey Pa.  I will do the research on that combination!
> Any ideas for stopping overnight or gas/food?



I can't remember which states are good for gas prices.. I think South Carolina was good?  I just use Gasbuddy when we are at about 1/4 tank and check past the next state border in case the taxes are way better.

For overnight, we come from Rochester NY which a little farther than you but we overnight at Columbia SC usually.  You could choose any of the chain hotels off I-95 based on how far you want to drive the first day.  We like Country Inn by Carlson as having good prices and nice rooms but there are lots of good choices.


----------



## nono

dvczerfs said:


> A guy I work with is leaving Friday morning for the world. He called me to rub it in and to ask me about I95 in SC.
> I told him the web site that was posted here and also to check with AAA.
> He than tells me he was concerned about getting gas in SC.? One of our costumes was heading home and had filled up in SC, he was driving a diesel pickup. The fuel he got was loaded with water!!! Had to have the truck serviced before he finished his trip. Was not cheap.
> Not sure where he got fuel, not sure if it had anything to do with the flooding, not sure if it was a gas station?
> When I had a diesel pick up, I got my fuel at truck stops. Truck stops sell tons of diesel. Gas stations don't turn fuel over as fast as a truck stop and I was told when I first got the truck to use truck stop fuel..
> As far as gas, I'm not sure how to take it. My uncle and some family members live along the flooded areas and they didn't say anything about water in there gas.
> If I was driving this week, I would get gas in NC or Ga but that's just me.
> Anyone hear or see anything on this? I didn't hear anything but I'm way north of the effected areas.



Yes.  Back in the day, my Dad wouldn't get gas at the coast after big rains (otherwise known as Nor'easters!).  I still abide by it living at the coast, though I know modern, updated gas tanks (at the stations) aren't likely a problem.  I've driven 50+ miles inland to get gas...cough cough two weeks ago.  (OK, was going to see my Mom in hospice in PA, but you know...)

I would imagine it would all depend on when the upgrade to the gas stations tanks were.  And it was a pretty darn catastrophic event, so even a "modernized" station might be at risk. 

So anyway, call him tomorrow morning, and remind him the solution to his problem is to visit Kenly!  Unless he's driving a total fuel hog, he'll get through SC without having to stop.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> Yes.  Back in the day, my Dad wouldn't get gas at the coast after big rains (otherwise known as Nor'easters!).  I still abide by it living at the coast, though I know modern, updated gas tanks (at the stations) aren't likely a problem.  I've driven 50+ miles inland to get gas...cough cough two weeks ago.  (OK, was going to see my Mom in hospice in PA, but you know...)
> 
> I would imagine it would all depend on when the upgrade to the gas stations tanks were.  And it was a pretty darn catastrophic event, so even a "modernized" station might be at risk.
> 
> So anyway, call him tomorrow morning, and remind him the solution to his problem is to visit Kenly!  Unless he's driving a total fuel hog, he'll get through SC without having to stop.



INTRASTATE NJ NOTE: So glad the overpasses at the GSP traffic lights near you have finally been built. Finally! No stop lights on the GSP until Exit 0!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Local gas price holding at $1.91; stable for the last few days.

We will be taking a previous poster's suggestion about filling up prior to our drive through SC soon in case a station's pumps could have been compromised due the the recent flooding. A fill up at South of the Border is convenient.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Texting with a guy I work with tonight, they departed the Lehigh valley at 6am, arrived in Savana around 7pm. Smooth sailing. Went 78/81/66/17/95. 
He said parts of i95 in South Carolina have a lot of trees down and still a lot of puddles and flooding along side the interstate. Weather was good, just hit some drizzle.


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> INTRASTATE NJ NOTE: So glad the overpasses at the GSP traffic lights near you have finally been built. Finally! No stop lights on the GSP until Exit 0!
> 
> All the best!



Yes, in general it shaves 10 minutes off my off-season commute back home from visiting my Mom and such.  In season?  Incalculable!!  Also makes my "mosey-ing" route to WDW _possibly_ more attractive to a few folks.


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> Yes, in general it shaves 10 minutes off my off-season commute back home from visiting my Mom and such.  In season?  Incalculable!!  Also makes my "mosey-ing" route to WDW _possibly_ more attractive to a few folks.



We're not sure that your recommended leisurely ferry ride as part of a WDW travel jaunt would attract us; we just wanna go! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Every so often, reasons why regulars on this forum prefer to drive instead of fly are listed. Here are three current forums on the Transportation thread. Legitimate concerns, to be sure; however, no explanation necessary:

_First Experience With an Arm Rest Hog

Used to Getting TSA Precheck? Not so Fast...

Boarding Passes When You Don't Have a Printer_

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> We're not sure that your recommended leisurely ferry ride as part of a WDW travel jaunt would attract us; we just wanna go!
> 
> All the best!



I always say, it's not for everyone.  I like the ferry because I get a good hour nap after the crush of last minute preparations (and the inevitable customer emergency...)  That way can drive the first few legs after the ferry while my dh catches up on his sleep. 

There's probably something wrong with us but we really enjoy the ride and consider the whole thing vacation!


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> I always say, it's not for everyone.  I like the ferry because I get a good hour nap after the crush of last minute preparations (and the inevitable customer emergency...)  That way can drive the first few legs after the ferry while my dh catches up on his sleep.
> 
> There's probably something wrong with us but we really enjoy the ride and consider the whole thing vacation!



We understand and appreciate your use of the ferry. Indeed, the journey is important; in fact, it's part of our "vacation." It reminds us of one of the choices in the Spaceship Earth attraction: the journey or the destination.

All the best!


----------



## Glenn&Sharon

We made it down & back. 2,525 miles in the motor home. 81-77-26-95 both ways. We were lucky that the 95 closures in SC were north of 26.
Cheapest gas we saw was $1.80 at a Flying J in Rock Hill SC.


----------



## BC1836

Glenn&Sharon said:


> We made it down & back. 2,525 miles in the motor home. 81-77-26-95 both ways. We were lucky that the 95 closures in SC were north of 26.
> Cheapest gas we saw was $1.80 at a Flying J in Rock Hill SC.



Yikes! We thought there were no more closures in either direction on I-95 in SC! 

All the best!


----------



## Li Li

Hi all! Great thread! In about 18 days will be our first ever drive down to Disney World from Central PA. We were already pretty set on 81-77-26-95, but glad to hear good reviews from the veteran drivers. We are leaving after work and hoping to make it to Charlotte and possibly stop there for the night. However, depending on how we feel, we might just push through. That being said, has anyone ever caught just some cat naps by pulling over at a rest stop for a few hours? Any recommendations such as safe location, etc? Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Li Li said:


> Hi all! Great thread! In about 18 days will be our first ever drive down to Disney World from Central PA. We were already pretty set on 81-77-26-95, but glad to hear good reviews from the veteran drivers. We are leaving after work and hoping to make it to Charlotte and possibly stop there for the night. However, depending on how we feel, we might just push through. That being said, has anyone ever caught just some cat naps by pulling over at a rest stop for a few hours? Any recommendations such as safe location, etc? Thanks!



We have done many an overnight drive from the Jersey Shore to WDW, and on more than one occasion, this driver has needed a nap. But we only napped at the just-over-the-border welcome centers on I-95 (or the VA one at around mm 132) because they usually are patrolled by the police. Alas, we are unfamiliar with your interior route but suggest that common sense and _safety first_ guide you on your journey.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

I just realized we leave 2 weeks from today! I've done absolutely nothing to start getting ready for the trip.


----------



## CookieGVB

Just drove through SC a few hours ago.  There are a few lane closures (only one lane open a few times) that slowed us down for a few miles, but otherwise 95 is open. I will say that the SC Welcome Center didn't make us feel very welcome - we were better off taking bathroom breaks at various McDonalds on our way down from NJ.  Still on the road now, but should be there in a little over an hour.  Didn't stop over.  2 drivers switching off for 4 hour stretches in a packed to the gills rented Subirban.  Not bad for a first time ride.


----------



## Li Li

Hi @BC1836! When you say "just-over-the-border welcome centers on I-95 (or the VA one at around mm 132) because they usually are patrolled by the police.", are you talking about the Carolinas or Just any rest stop on 95 just past a state border?
Thanks.


----------



## nono

OK.  Truth time, no judgment.  Has anyone on their final full day at WDW done an afternoon nap, then evening at the parks and then gotten on the road?


----------



## BC1836

Li Li said:


> Hi @BC1836! When you say "just-over-the-border welcome centers on I-95 (or the VA one at around mm 132) because they usually are patrolled by the police.", are you talking about the Carolinas or Just any rest stop on 95 just past a state border?
> Thanks.



Indeed, we're talking about all the welcome centers just over the state borders (starting in VA [see above note] and continuing to FL). However, the GA welcome center has been under construction for quite some time. When we stopped there in August all that was there was a row of elevated Portajohns.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> OK.  Truth time, no judgment.  Has anyone on their final full day at WDW done an afternoon nap, then evening at the parks and then gotten on the road?


No. We always make our last day at Disney an early night so we can get packed up and get a good night's sleep before hitting the road in the morning.


----------



## pepe of ohio

Li Li said:


> Hi all! Great thread! In about 18 days will be our first ever drive down to Disney World from Central PA. We were already pretty set on 81-77-26-95, but glad to hear good reviews from the veteran drivers. We are leaving after work and hoping to make it to Charlotte and possibly stop there for the night. However, depending on how we feel, we might just push through. That being said, has anyone ever caught just some cat naps by pulling over at a rest stop for a few hours? Any recommendations such as safe location, etc? Thanks!



Yeah, we're from northeast Ohio and do the 376, 79, 19, 77, 26, 95,4 and usually make the Florida border....Florida Welcome Center on 95... armed security nightly, restrooms very clean, well lit and a lot of others stopping for a few hours too...

We figure we need about 3 hours to recharge and paying for a motel for that period is a waste....it's better than half way to the Florida border but our tips have been relaxing and that stop leaves about 4 hours to go....

Do this, we have been getting a value resort at WDW for arrival day, gives us a cheap room on property, we pack one light overnight bag for the 2 of us...relax from the drive, use the pool and the next morning, we're up, off to the grocery store ( Publix on Vineland ) get our weeks supplies and check in to our deluxe for the week...we do on line check in...rooms been ready early and we're settled, refreshed and rarin to go..


----------



## BC1836

Taking care of an ill family member instead of departing for WDW this morning at 5:30 a.m.  We'll check out the situation in about a hour and assess what we do next.

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Taking care of an ill family member instead of departing for WDW this morning at 5:30 a.m.  We'll check out the situation in about a hour and assess what we do next.
> 
> All the best!



BC --hope everything is OK!  {{{{  }}}}


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> BC --hope everything is OK!  {{{{  }}}}



Thanks, *nono*. With father-in-law feeling better, we were able to depart on WDW drive #39. 

We started our drive at 11 a.m. instead of 5:30 a.m. You can guess the rest: entering the northern VA area on a Friday afternoon! Stop and go, speed up, slow down. And then we reached the Richmond area at around 4:30!  Instead of driving through VA in three hours it took four (it felt like six!). We usually make it to Yulee, FL on the evening of day #1; instead, we made it to Florence, SC. So, instead of a three hour drive we've got an eight-hour drive tomorrow. Nevertheless, we've driven about 625 miles and that's a lot better than we thought when we had our family health concern yesterday evening and this morning.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

I was wondering, I didn't hear from you. Hope your fil is feeling better. 
I figured you would post something over here. 
Have a nice, rest of your trip today.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> I was wondering, I didn't hear from you. Hope your fil is feeling better.
> I figured you would post something over here.
> Have a nice, rest of your trip today.



Good morning from Florence, SC! Thanks for your concern, and yes, he is feeling back to normal. 

Hopefully, we'll be departing the Holiday Inn Express no late than 9 a..m. and then off to Lake Buena Vista.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

nono said:


> OK.  Truth time, no judgment.  Has anyone on their final full day at WDW done an afternoon nap, then evening at the parks and then gotten on the road?


We do an afternoon nap everyday but the last day. Lol
Rope drop, back to room to pack and load and get locker picked up and than off to a park for an early diner. Back to room by 6pm. Up at 2am and hit the road. 
I get out of Florida before everyone wakes up. Zip through Orlando and Jacksonville. After the last diner, no sense hanging around. Lol


----------



## jpalasky

Hi, heading out on Christmas morning to start our drive. I just booked a room at the Country Inn and suites in Kingsland Ga. Has anyone ever stayed there? I normally book a Fairfield or Hampton. Inn. I choose Country Inn and Suites because it has a indoor pool. Thought it would be a great way for our 9 year old son to burn off some energy. Also does anyone know what's open besides Denny's on Christmas Day to eat. We r heading down from right outside of Philly.


----------



## BC1836

After 1,063 miles, we finally arrived in Lake Buena Vista (we stay at the Holiday Inn on Hotel Plaza Blvd. before driving to our WDW resort tomorrow morning). We turned on to I-4 from I-95 at 3:13 p.m. and did not turn off on Exit #68 until 4:37. An accident caused a rubber necking slowdown followed by period stops, speed up and slowdowns and assorted traffic jams on I-4: a horror story at just about any hour of the day (lane closures start at 10 p.m.).

Nevertheless, the weather is superb and we dined at the Hanger in Disney Springs for the fist time. Excellent appetizers, especially the deviled eggs!

Tomorrow: The Innkeeper's Club at the Boardwalk Inn!

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC, glad you are there safe and sound!



dvczerfs said:


> We do an afternoon nap everyday but the last day. Lol
> Rope drop, back to room to pack and load and get locker picked up and than off to a park for an early diner. Back to room by 6pm. Up at 2am and hit the road.
> I get out of Florida before everyone wakes up. Zip through Orlando and Jacksonville. After the last diner, no sense hanging around. Lol



Yeah, so we're kicking this idea around.  It all started with our target hotel stop on the way home offering an 8 - noon check in upgrade....and MK being open late our last night...and me being an excellent afternoon napper....and not so good an evening sleeper after the adrenaline of the MK at night....

It'll end up being a play called the day of or day before, I think.  We _usually_ have a relaxing time of it while in FL (Pixar Uno on the Boardwalk, anyone?) , and if that holds, then neither of us will be exhausted.  If it turns out to be a high energy vacation, then the plan won't even be considered.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from the Boardwalk Inn! 'Nuff said.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

We departed with a full tank of gas from the Jersey Shore, and needed two additional tankfuls to make it to WDW. Total cost of the those two additional tankfuls: $49.50, our lowest one-way total ever after 39 drives (our first drive was in 2002).

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

nono said:


> BC, glad you are there safe and sound!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so we're kicking this idea around.  It all started with our target hotel stop on the way home offering an 8 - noon check in upgrade....and MK being open late our last night...and me being an excellent afternoon napper....and not so good an evening sleeper after the adrenaline of the MK at night....
> 
> It'll end up being a play called the day of or day before, I think.  We _usually_ have a relaxing time of it while in FL (Pixar Uno on the Boardwalk, anyone?) , and if that holds, then neither of us will be exhausted.  If it turns out to be a high energy vacation, then the plan won't even be considered.


For years we would hit rope drop at mk, head over to dtd to get our souvenirs than back to the mk. Anymore, we don't get souvenirs. ( except those darn bracelet beeds that cost me a few hundred bucks every trip now ) 
Head back to the resort around 6 and lay there looking at each other. Lol 
I get up at 3am to go to work so for me to get up at 1-2am is no big deal.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> We departed with a full tank of gas from the Jersey Shore, and needed two additional tankfuls to make it to WDW. Total cost of the those two additional tankfuls: $49.50, our lowest one-way total ever after 39 drives (our first drive was in 2002).
> 
> All the best!


I have to make three gas stops. My fuel cost is a bit more, I have to use 93 Oct. it wasn't too bad this last trip. It was a tad over $400 for a few trips when gas was up there.lol I don't even put it in sport I keep it in Eco.lol 
I have to bring her out of hibernation on Wednesday, heading down to wills eye on 8th and walnut in philly. Just Tams yearly check up.


----------



## cruisingkat

Just home from our 31st drive since 2007.  Food & Wine fest was wonderful.  Tried every single food item- took us 5 days.  Favorite items were the ravioli at Sustainable Chew, the salmon at the Chew booth.  Even tried the haggis at 
Gas prices at the Speedway by Boardwalk kept dropping all week - was 1.95 on Friday, the day we left for home.  
Now we were planning a trip for December - our forth trip for this year.


----------



## disneysteve

We hit the road one week from tomorrow. Taking the van in for service tomorrow to get it in tip-top shape for the drive.


----------



## BC1836

cruisingkat said:


> Just home from our 31st drive since 2007.  Food & Wine fest was wonderful.  Tried every single food item- took us 5 days.  Favorite items were the ravioli at Sustainable Chew, the salmon at the Chew booth.  Even tried the haggis at
> Gas prices at the Speedway by Boardwalk kept dropping all week - was 1.95 on Friday, the day we left for home.
> Now we were planning a trip for December - our forth trip for this year.



We missed you by one day! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Took a drive in our CR-V today: Boardwalk to Grand Floridian for a breakfast reservation. 

Speedway regular @ $1.95.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Took a drive in our CR-V today: Boardwalk to Grand Floridian for a breakfast reservation.
> 
> Speedway regular @ $1.95.
> 
> All the best!


 
Heard they other day they think gas prices for you back home may get down to $1.50. Saw several cash prices of 1.69 this week.  Though in my immediate area most are still in the 1.80's.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Heard they other day they think gas prices for you back home may get down to $1.50. Saw several cash prices of 1.69 this week.  Though in my immediate area most are still in the 1.80's.



Alas, int'l price for crude jumped about 6% yesterday. However, if regular prices drop to $1.50, as you suggest, you will be rewarded by us with all the drinks you can consume at Club Cool in Epcot. 

All the best! 

P.S. Our vehicle currently rests in the Boardwalk Inn parking lot.


----------



## BC1836

It's about 6:17 a.m. on Sunday Nov. 1, 2015. Filled up at Disney Speedway last night ($23. @ $1.92). 
In about 90 minutes we will begin our drive home.  Details to follow.

All the best from the Innkeeper's Club at the Boardwalk!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> In about 90 minutes we will begin our drive home.


Safe travels. Looks like there's rain all up the coast. I'm hoping it clears by Tuesday when we hit the road.


----------



## disneysteve

Earlier in this thread (I think) there was a discussion about an alternate route to take to get to Disney rather than going the whole way on I-4. Does anyone know what I'm referring to so that I don't need to search 50 pages of posts? Was it 417?


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Safe travels. Looks like there's rain all up the coast. I'm hoping it clears by Tuesday when we hit the road.



We departed the Boardwalk at 7:45 a.m. and had sunny skies through FL, GA and most of SC until 40 miles from NC when occasional drizzle started. Light rain/drizzle throughout NC and 20 miles or so into VA. Then it cleared. We reached our VA hotel for our overnight stay.

No traffic concerns at all during today's drive.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Alas, int'l price for crude jumped about 6% yesterday. However, if regular prices drop to $1.50, as you suggest, you will be rewarded by us with all the drinks you can consume at Club Cool in Epcot.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> P.S. Our vehicle currently rests in the Boardwalk Inn parking lot.


 

Am I correct in assuming your generous offer does not also include transportation to Club Cool?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Am I correct in assuming your generous offer does not also include transportation to Club Cool?



You are correct!


----------



## cranbiz

disneysteve said:


> Earlier in this thread (I think) there was a discussion about an alternate route to take to get to Disney rather than going the whole way on I-4. Does anyone know what I'm referring to so that I don't need to search 50 pages of posts? Was it 417?



SR417 is the toll road that was referred to. You pick it up in Sanford and get off at exit 6 SR535 which is World Center Dr that then becomes Epcot Center Dr.


----------



## disneysteve

cranbiz said:


> SR417 is the toll road that was referred to. You pick it up in Sanford and get off at exit 6 SR535 which is World Center Dr that then becomes Epcot Center Dr.


Thanks. That's what I thought. That's actually perfect for us because we're starting our trip at Marriott World Center which is right on World Center Dr. I think I'll give that a try.

How much are the tolls from Sanford to 535?


----------



## BC1836

Drive #39 from WDW (via an overnight in Petersburg, VA) completed!

We departed Petersburg in the rain (after filling up at $2.83 a gallon). We drove past the rain band near Richmond. For the first time in our memory, we had no traffic of note, even through northern VA! Believe it or not! We arrived home at 3:19 p.m.

Next scheduled drive: January.

Note: The recently-refurbished POTC is a water-logged mess. Flooded boats, standing water, boats listing to one side, breakdowns. A separate thread addresses this on the "Theme Parks" forum

All the best!


----------



## Li Li

disneysteve said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought. That's actually perfect for us because we're starting our trip at Marriott World Center which is right on World Center Dr. I think I'll give that a try.
> 
> How much are the tolls from Sanford to 535?


We drove from Disney to Sanford airport and I think we started on World Drive. The tolls cost $8 total.


----------



## disneysteve

We are on our way! Just stopped for lunch at Potomac Mills. Left NJ at 8:10am.


----------



## cranbiz

The toll calculator said for cash from I4 in Sanford to SR535/International Dr is $7.50.


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> Drive #39 from WDW (via an overnight in Petersburg, VA) completed!
> 
> We departed Petersburg in the rain (after filling up at $2.83 a gallon). We drove past the rain band near Richmond. For the first time in our memory, we had no traffic of note, even through northern VA! Believe it or not! We arrived home at 3:19 p.m.
> 
> Next scheduled drive: January.
> 
> Note: The recently-refurbished POTC is a water-logged mess. Flooded boats, standing water, boats listing to one side, breakdowns. A separate thread addresses this on the "Theme Parks" forum
> 
> All the best!


Welcome home! I saw your thread on the Pirates mess. Makes me sad, as this is one of our absolute favorites (as I'm sure it is for many others as well). Hopefully they figure this out quickly, certainly before you return in January! (Sadly, we're still 670 days away from departing for our next drive to WDW. Surely they'll get the POTC situation figured out by then, right? One can always hope...)


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> We are on our way! Just stopped for lunch at Potomac Mills. Left NJ at 8:10am.


Safe travels!


----------



## BC1836

AaronInWI said:


> Welcome home! I saw your thread on the Pirates mess. Makes me sad, as this is one of our absolute favorites (as I'm sure it is for many others as well). Hopefully they figure this out quickly, certainly before you return in January! (Sadly, we're still 670 days away from departing for our next drive to WDW. Surely they'll get the POTC situation figured out by then, right? One can always hope...)



Six hundred and seventy days to go until your next drive? 
Please readjust your plans to fewer days. However, POTC _should_ be improved by then.

Our latest round trip totaled 2,190 miles. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

Dinner break in Lumberton, NC.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Dinner break in Lumberton, NC.



Lumberton? Another 17 miles and you could have dined in _style_: South of the Border!  

Drive safely.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Lumberton? Another 17 miles and you could have dined in _style_: South of the Border!


Well it was actually 22 miles. For 17 maybe we would have considered it. LOL.

Just stopped for the night at the Sleep Inn in Savannah, Exit 94. About 720 miles driven today. Not bad at all. Made great time.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Well it was actually 22 miles. For 17 maybe we would have considered it. LOL.
> 
> Just stopped for the night at the Sleep Inn in Savannah, Exit 94. About 720 miles driven today. Not bad at all. Made great time.



Enjoy your courtesy cup of OJ (or grapefruit juice) at the FL Welcome Center. Be watchful on I-95 after making the big curve turn under the overpass in Jacksonville: lot's of construction until you get to the Daily Billboard. After that, don't expect much heavy traffic until you reach Exit 260B which begins the "wonders" of I-4, destined to be a toll road once the construction is completed.

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> Six hundred and seventy days to go until your next drive?
> Please readjust your plans to fewer days. However, POTC _should_ be improved by then.
> 
> Our latest round trip totaled 2,190 miles.
> 
> All the best!


We typically try to get to Orlando every two years. This extra year wait is going to kill me. But in my defense, we are planning a 4000+ mile round trip drive down historic Route 66 (or at least what's left of it) to Milwaukee Brewers spring training in Arizona, and other points west, next year. So at least I'll be able to scratch that road trip itch, even if we aren't heading south.


----------



## disneysteve

Left Savannah about 8:10am and pulled into Marritt World Center about 12:30pm. Smooth sailing. No problems at all. Jacksonville had zero traffic. 417 was great though I wish they would adopt EZ Pass.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> Left Savannah about 8:10am and pulled into Marritt World Center about 12:30pm. Smooth sailing. No problems at all. Jacksonville had zero traffic. 417 was great though I wish they would adopt EZ Pass.



Which tower did you get?


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Which tower did you get?


South tower pool view terrace room.


----------



## nono

Nice!!  Last year for Labor Day week, we were in the north tower. Worked out fine on a dead week.  Have a blackberry lemonade at the pool bar for me! (if they have them still)


----------



## DSLRuser

BC1836 said:


> Most "Non-Stop" Drives: *15* (1992-2014): DSLRuser
> 13 (2008-2012): bc1836



#1 I am impressed that some one keeps this info up to date
#2 I will be adding #16 this March


----------



## BC1836

DSLRuser said:


> #1 I am impressed that some one keeps this info up to date
> #2 I will be adding #16 this March



And when you do, please post so we can update your marathon "non-stop" drive.

Our next scheduled drive is in January; however, it will not be a "non-stop."

All the best!


----------



## DSLRuser

We leave at 5:00pm from St. Louis.  My wife drives the first 4 hours.  Stop for dinner @ 9:00pm just before Nashville.  The kids and my wife sleep all night.  I drove until the sun comes up, some place close to the Florida Georgia line.  Then my wife drives to Ocala FL where we stop for breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Take a long time to eat, and we are in Disney by 11:00am.

Then we just hang out by the pool all afternoon resting, and go to the park that night for fireworks.

Done it so many times it is like clockwork.

I personally have done the entire drive (1,028 miles or 16 hours) without letting anyone else drive 4 times.  some times when you stop for gas and everyone is sleeping, you just let them sleep.


----------



## cranbiz

BC1836 said:


> . After that, don't expect much heavy traffic until you reach Exit 260B which begins the "wonders" of I-4, destined to be a toll road once the construction is completed.
> 
> All the best!



Ah, no. I4 is not destined to become a toll road. It is destined to have 2 "express" lanes created in each direction. These new lanes will be toll lanes.  Just like I95 in Baltimore and Virginia and I495 on the DC Beltway. No one is forced to use those "express" lanes and won't be forced to use them on I4 either.

The current construction in the Daytona area is to expand the road from 2 to 3 lanes in each direction and ends at SR44.


----------



## BC1836

cranbiz said:


> Ah, no. I4 is not destined to become a toll road. It is destined to have 2 "express" lanes created in each direction. These new lanes will be toll lanes.  Just like I95 in Baltimore and Virginia and I495 on the DC Beltway. No one is forced to use those "express" lanes and won't be forced to use them on I4 either.
> 
> The current construction in the Daytona area is to expand the road from 2 to 3 lanes in each direction and ends at SR44.



Thank you for the "encouraging" clarification regarding the future I-4 tolls! 
We'll be checking out the progress in early January.

All the best!


----------



## Li Li

Just started our journey! First time drivers! Started out in Harrisburg, PA. Hoping to make it at least to Charlotte tonight and see how feel as to whether we press on or not.


----------



## BC1836

Li Li said:


> Just started our journey! First time drivers! Started out in Harrisburg, PA. Hoping to make it at least to Charlotte tonight and see how feel as to whether we press on or not.



We're waiting for your next report: from WDW!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Local Wawa gas price inched up to $1.99 (regular). Down the street, a Delta station offered the same grade for $1.89.

Prices in your neighborhood (especially for those about to depart on a WDW drive)?

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Awaiting the latest info from long distance drivers: construction delays, rush hour complications, the I-4 experience, etc.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

Here at Disney, gas jumped up. It was $1.89 when we filled up on Sunday and is now $2.15.


----------



## nono

Found this on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel site, buried a bit:  _*PREFERRED ALTERNATE ROUTE:*  Travelers may want to consider using US Route 113 in lieu of US Route 13.  Though US Route 113 is 1.8 miles longer than US Route 13 in distance, it  has only 19 stoplights along the way as opposed to 35. _(Italics mine).  I think we've had discussions in the past of those who get off I-95 and try Rt. 13.  I always remember there seeming to be many traffic lights on Rt. 13, but it's nice to know the count.  BUT, big caution for the Rt. 113 alternate would be: don't use this "short-cut" in the summer months. Happy motoring!


----------



## disneysteve

Got home last night. We left Disney at 8am and rolled into our driveway at 12:07am so just a tad over 16 hours. We weren't planning to drive non-stop but there was no traffic at all and clear dry weather the whole way so we made great time.


----------



## Tanooki

Need opinions for our very unexpected drive! We just decided to do a quick trip to WDW in less than 2 weeks (gotta see these Osbourne Lights one last time...) departing on the Saturday after Thanksgiving. We do this in 2 days (leaving from Montreal) and we usually travel down the 81-77-26-95 route (traveling during the summer) and spend the night in VA. I know I-95 should be better in the weekend but I'm not sure if the fact that it's a holiday weekend will affect traffic so much that we should go our usual route. Opinions? We really don't mind the fact that it's a little bit longer (81-77-26) if it saves us from sitting in traffic, and we're used to it. We've gone done I-95 all the way once, on a weekend in March, and even then it was stop-and-go for a while around DC (about 4pm on a Saturday). Experts, let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## amcnj

disneysteve said:


> Got home last night. We left Disney at 8am and rolled into our driveway at 12:07am so just a tad over 16 hours. We weren't planning to drive non-stop but there was no traffic at all and clear dry weather the whole way so we made great time.


 
That is how we judge it too, if we are making good time and will hit DC at a non-peak time we keep going.  It has worked out well the last few times.  So nice not having any drive that second day, which feels like it takes ten times what it actually does!


----------



## Suger Mag

Getting prepared for our Winter Holiday to WDW, feeling excited and nervous to drive for the first time. We will be driving from Western Mass. and planning on leaving Christmas afternoon and driving for about 6 hours and then getting a place perhaps in Maryland or PA depending upon our route. The following day (26th) we want to drive the remainder and get to Orlando that evening. Not worried about the actual driving (we have three adult drivers and no small children)... still unsure what route. 

What do you think traffic on 95 will be like on Christmas afternoon? Was leaning towards taking 91>95, but don't want to deal with traffic in the CT to NewYork to Washington , Taking 84>81>77>26>95 is a possibility.


----------



## cranbiz

I think traffic will be non existent on Christmas afternoon. The 26th may be a bit busier but again I would not expect traffic to be a problem on the interstates.


----------



## nono

Tanooki said:


> Need opinions for our very unexpected drive! We just decided to do a quick trip to WDW in less than 2 weeks (gotta see these Osbourne Lights one last time...) departing on the Saturday after Thanksgiving. We do this in 2 days (leaving from Montreal) and we usually travel down the 81-77-26-95 route (traveling during the summer) and spend the night in VA. I know I-95 should be better in the weekend but I'm not sure if the fact that it's a holiday weekend will affect traffic so much that we should go our usual route. Opinions? We really don't mind the fact that it's a little bit longer (81-77-26) if it saves us from sitting in traffic, and we're used to it. We've gone done I-95 all the way once, on a weekend in March, and even then it was stop-and-go for a while around DC (about 4pm on a Saturday). Experts, let me know what you think! Thanks!



I would go with what you know best, as long as there's no weather that route.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Got home last night. We left Disney at 8am and rolled into our driveway at 12:07am so just a tad over 16 hours. We weren't planning to drive non-stop but there was no traffic at all and clear dry weather the whole way so we made great time.



We did the non-stop drive home once and we made it home after 1 a.m. Talk about "The Walking Dead." 

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> We did the non-stop drive home once and we made it home after 1 a.m. Talk about "The Walking Dead."
> 
> All the best.


Yeah, there's that aspect. I was actually feeling pretty well on Monday but when we got into bed that night, I pretty much passed out. Didn't say goodnight to my wife. Didn't turn off the lights. I just went out. She got up, went to the bathroom, turned out the lights, and came back to bed and said I didn't notice a bit.

The worst, though, was the very first time we drove down. We ended up driving straight through to Disney. That was a HUGE mistake. I'd much rather be the "walking dead" at home than on vacation. The main problem was we rolled into town about 7am but didn't have a hotel room until 3pm. Had we been able to crash right away, we probably would have been okay but by the time we actually got into a room, we were barely standing.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Yeah, there's that aspect. I was actually feeling pretty well on Monday but when we got into bed that night, I pretty much passed out. Didn't say goodnight to my wife. Didn't turn off the lights. I just went out. She got up, went to the bathroom, turned out the lights, and came back to bed and said I didn't notice a bit.
> 
> The worst, though, was the very first time we drove down. We ended up driving straight through to Disney. That was a HUGE mistake. I'd much rather be the "walking dead" at home than on vacation. The main problem was we rolled into town about 7am but didn't have a hotel room until 3pm. Had we been able to crash right away, we probably would have been okay but by the time we actually got into a room, we were barely standing.



Of our 39 drives to WDW since 2002, we have done 15 "straight-through" drives. Leaving _very_ early in the morning (and sometimes late at night), we arrived at Lake Buena Vista in the evening, zombie tired and promptly going to bed. Of course, we always stay at an off-site hotel in Lake Buena Vista for the first-arrival night (we don't want to pay for a full WDW hotel one-day stay to just sleep; it's too expensive). The next morning, refreshed, we drive 10-15 minutes to our WDW hotel. 

However, with all of that said, those "straight-through" drives have taken their toll on us. During our last five drives, we've departed in the morning (from 5:45 a.m. to 8:00 a.m.) and reached our Yulee, FL (right over the border) hotel by around 9:30 p.m. The next morning, a three hour drive to our WDW hotel. That's our plan for drive #40 in January.

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

Leaving Sunday from Southwest Michigan.  1068 miles each way.  13th trip since May 2013

This will be our first trip with 4 kids.  New born, 2yo, 3yo, and 5yo.

We usually drive 69-65-24-75.  Mapquest shows I-75 being 5 minutes faster, anyone have experience with that?


----------



## LadyBeBop

LBHouse said:


> Leaving Sunday from Southwest Michigan.  1068 miles each way.  13th trip since May 2013
> 
> This will be our first trip with 4 kids.  New born, 2yo, 3yo, and 5yo.
> 
> We usually drive 69-65-24-75.  Mapquest shows I-75 being 5 minutes faster, anyone have experience with that?


 
I understand, with your normal route, you'd pick up 75 in Chattanooga.  With the new route, where would you pick up 75?

I'm very familiar with the drive from Cincinnati to Chattanooga.


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> I understand, with your normal route, you'd pick up 75 in Chattanooga.  With the new route, where would you pick up 75?
> 
> I'm very familiar with the drive from Cincinnati to Chattanooga.



Head down to Fort Wayne, take 30 to I 75 near van wert

We did that in our first trip and it was ok, also had weather issues force us to use 75 last year. My memory says it was more city and mountains on 75


----------



## MulanMom

Tanooki said:


> Need opinions for our very unexpected drive! We just decided to do a quick trip to WDW in less than 2 weeks (gotta see these Osbourne Lights one last time...) departing on the Saturday after Thanksgiving. We do this in 2 days (leaving from Montreal) and we usually travel down the 81-77-26-95 route (traveling during the summer) and spend the night in VA. I know I-95 should be better in the weekend but I'm not sure if the fact that it's a holiday weekend will affect traffic so much that we should go our usual route. Opinions? We really don't mind the fact that it's a little bit longer (81-77-26) if it saves us from sitting in traffic, and we're used to it. We've gone done I-95 all the way once, on a weekend in March, and even then it was stop-and-go for a while around DC (about 4pm on a Saturday). Experts, let me know what you think! Thanks!



Avoid I95 south around and south of DC on the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend.  I got caught in that mess a few years ago on a solo trip using a navigation system I wasn't used to.  Before I left home in PA, I95 route was showing as clear.  Started hitting heavier traffic midafternoon in MD.  By the time I got south of DC, I95 was a parking lot.  Side roads were also jammed.  Absolute nightmare.  I don't think it was from any accident.  Just the volume of people returning home after their Thanksgiving trips.  We will be traveling next weekend as well, but Black Friday will be our main travel day and we hope to be past DC and Fredericksburg VA by 6am.  Safe travels!


----------



## LadyBeBop

LBHouse said:


> Head down to Fort Wayne, take 30 to I 75 near van wert
> 
> We did that in our first trip and it was ok, also had weather issues force us to use 75 last year. My memory says it was more city and mountains on 75


 
I-75 route, you go through Dayton, Cincinnati and Knoxville.

I-65 route, you go through Indianapolis, Louisville and Nashville.

I'd much rather go the 75 route than the 65 route.  I hate driving through Nashville.  Cincinnati isn't a walk in the park, but I'm used to Cincinnati traffic.  Just avoid rush hour.

Regarding mountains on I-75, there is one mountainous stretch of about 30 miles just south of the Kentucky/Tennesse border.  Nothing to get worried about.  Straight up and straight down.  Nothing winding at all. 

I've never driven the 65-26 route, but I hear that stretch right before Chattanooga is very winding. The 75 route between Knoxville and Chattanooga is pretty straight.  Nothing to worry about.
Good luck, and I hope you get out on Sunday.  I heard you're getting some pretty bad snow this weekend.


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> Good luck, and I hope you get out on Sunday. I heard you're getting some pretty bad snow this weekend.



We are always able to get out of the local area, biggest problem comes when the snow starts falling in southern Indiana or Kentucky.  The road crews around here are used to some pretty big snowfalls.  The southern areas on the other hand seem to get backed up by just an inch or two.

We are right in the middle of the lake effect snow areas, so 12" plus isn't unusual at all.

I am hoping to make it somewhere south of Atlanta to avoid any extra traffic, we normally can get to Macon or even to the Florida line on our first day. Just going to watch this storm and head farther to the east to avoid it if we have to.


----------



## Tanooki

MulanMom said:


> Avoid I95 south around and south of DC on the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend.  I got caught in that mess a few years ago on a solo trip using a navigation system I wasn't used to.  Before I left home in PA, I95 route was showing as clear.  Started hitting heavier traffic midafternoon in MD.  By the time I got south of DC, I95 was a parking lot.  Side roads were also jammed.  Absolute nightmare.  I don't think it was from any accident.  Just the volume of people returning home after their Thanksgiving trips.  We will be traveling next weekend as well, but Black Friday will be our main travel day and we hope to be past DC and Fredericksburg VA by 6am.  Safe travels!



Thank you for this. We'll be in Fl by that time on Sunday but we're pretty sure we'll use our usual route (through 81-77-26) just to make sure. Now we just need to look at the weather... But since we've done it once in December and a few times in February/March, it should work our fine. Thank again!


----------



## nono

Tanooki said:


> Thank you for this. We'll be in Fl by that time on Sunday but we're pretty sure we'll use our usual route (through 81-77-26) just to make sure. Now we just need to look at the weather... But since we've done it once in December and a few times in February/March, it should work our fine. Thank again!


Safe travels!  I think Sunday of Thanksgiving Weekend is one of the biggest travel days.  I can think of at least a half dozen places I've been stuck in massive traffic jams along the East Coast.  Never in FL though!  Best of luck.


----------



## Tanooki

nono said:


> Safe travels!  I think Sunday of Thanksgiving Weekend is one of the biggest travel days.  I can think of at least a half dozen places I've been stuck in massive traffic jams along the East Coast.  Never in FL though!  Best of luck.


We'll hopefully be far enough down south when traffic gets bad  We usually eat lunch in SC and are in FL around 3pm. Weather looks great so far for traveling this weekend (no snow!) so it should work out fine. Anyway, we'll be in WDW by Monday morning (staying offsite)!


----------



## cruisingkat

Just starting to plan our 32nd drive to Disney for the middle of this Dec.   We were supposed to leave on a Thursday, stop in Nashville for the weekend to visit with our daughter and her husband, and get to Disney on Monday.  But now we had to change our plans due a death in the family.  So we will leave after the memorial service on Saturday afternoon and probably only make it to Paducah that evening.  That leaves us Sunday to drive somewhere closer to Orlando so we can begin our stay at Disney on Monday as planned.   Plans to visit youngest daughter on the way down are cancelled.  So I guess we have to stop on the way home.
Hopefully we won't encounter snow or bad weather for the trip down as we have to make good time as we have reservations for the Candlelight processional on Monday evening.  I was able to snag a Chefs de France dinner package for that Monda.


----------



## Tanooki

Tanooki said:


> We'll hopefully be far enough down south when traffic gets bad  We usually eat lunch in SC and are in FL around 3pm. Weather looks great so far for traveling this weekend (no snow!) so it should work out fine. Anyway, we'll be in WDW by Monday morning (staying offsite)!


We got here yesterday evening 
Traffic was busy Saturday on I-81 so we made it a little later than usual to Salem (VA), our overnight stay. The 2nd day started out great but it got real bad on I-26 around 6 miles before the I-95 connection and it remained stop-and-go pretty much all the way out of SC with very few streches where we could actually go close to the limit. As we entered GA, the road becomes a 3-lane and it solved everything. I've never been so happy to be in GA!  So our "short" driving day, which is usually a 12-hour one, ended up a 14.5 one 
Still very happy to be here as this was a last-minute spur-of-a-moment one but I don't think we'll ever drive down on a holiday weekend!


----------



## Fueledbycoffee

LBHouse said:


> Leaving Sunday from Southwest Michigan.  1068 miles each way.  13th trip since May 2013
> 
> This will be our first trip with 4 kids.  New born, 2yo, 3yo, and 5yo.
> 
> We usually drive 69-65-24-75.  Mapquest shows I-75 being 5 minutes faster, anyone have experience with that?



We are trying to make the same decision... If you get a chance I would love to hear how the faster route went. We leave in a couple of weeks for a non-stop trip.


----------



## cruisingkat

So excited- our last minute trip (well -not quite last minute - it is a whole 3 weeks away from our decision to go) is finally becoming a reality.  At 2 weeks out, I was able to score the exact Candlelight Processional package for the restaurant, day and time I wanted, and last night (actually in the wee hours of this morning)  I was able to get a reservation for the merry and bright dessert party at Hollywood studios for the day I wanted. 
Now to get the car cleaned out, oil changed, tires rotated, clothes packed, etc.  Made our hotel reservations for the way down, did our black Friday and Cyber Monday shopping online and having all sent to my daughter's address just in case the packages should come while we are gone.  Magic bands ordered, AP cards found, finishing all the leftovers - what am I forgetting?


----------



## amcnj

cruisingkat said:


> So excited- our last minute trip (well -not quite last minute - it is a whole 3 weeks away from our decision to go) is finally becoming a reality.  At 2 weeks out, I was able to score the exact Candlelight Processional package for the restaurant, day and time I wanted, and last night (actually in the wee hours of this morning)  I was able to get a reservation for the merry and bright dessert party at Hollywood studios for the day I wanted.
> Now to get the car cleaned out, oil changed, tires rotated, clothes packed, etc.  Made our hotel reservations for the way down, did our black Friday and Cyber Monday shopping online and having all sent to my daughter's address just in case the packages should come while we are gone.  Magic bands ordered, AP cards found, finishing all the leftovers - what am I forgetting?


 

That it will all be worth it!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Time to drive again from South Jersey. Heading to Disney next Wednesday and was going to leave at midnight for a straight drive, arriving on Thursday afternoon. My daughter just found out she has to work till only noon on Wednesday so I was thinking of driving down leaving at 1PM Wednesday and stopping overnight along the way and continuing the trip on Thursday morning. Looking for experts to give advice regarding traffic along the way if I decide to leave that early OR do you think it is best to stick to my usual midnight time. Would hate to get stuck in too much traffic. I am used to driving straight thru and having very few folks on the road late at night.


----------



## edbo77

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Time to drive again from South Jersey. Heading to Disney next Wednesday and was going to leave at midnight for a straight drive, arriving on Thursday afternoon. My daughter just found out she has to work till only noon on Wednesday so I was thinking of driving down leaving at 1PM Wednesday and stopping overnight along the way and continuing the trip on Thursday morning. Looking for experts to give advice regarding traffic along the way if I decide to leave that early OR do you think it is best to stick to my usual midnight time. Would hate to get stuck in too much traffic. I am used to driving straight thru and having very few folks on the road late at night.



You want want to do the math to make sure you don't hit afternoon rush hour in Baltimore/DC.  Outside of that, you really shouldn't hit traffic anywhere.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

edbo77 said:


> You want want to do the math to make sure you don't hit afternoon rush hour in Baltimore/DC.  Outside of that, you really shouldn't hit traffic anywhere.



What time is afternoon rush in Baltimore/DC area?


----------



## nono

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Time to drive again from South Jersey. Heading to Disney next Wednesday and was going to leave at midnight for a straight drive, arriving on Thursday afternoon. My daughter just found out she has to work till only noon on Wednesday so I was thinking of driving down leaving at 1PM Wednesday and stopping overnight along the way and continuing the trip on Thursday morning. Looking for experts to give advice regarding traffic along the way if I decide to leave that early OR do you think it is best to stick to my usual midnight time. Would hate to get stuck in too much traffic. I am used to driving straight thru and having very few folks on the road late at night.


Ok, just ran a simulation on my old Streets and Trips from 2010? from Glassboro, NJ leaving at 12:30 pm which would have you entering VA around 3 p.m.  That's my edge of tolerance for DC traffic (back when I dealt with it, now in Cape May County, not relevant).  1 p.m. may be pushing into the red zone as far as DC traffic goes.  My $0.02 for what it is worth!


----------



## amcnj

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> What time is afternoon rush in Baltimore/DC area?


 From what I recall from past posts by people familiar with that area, 3-7 PM was considered rush hour. Though I don't know if each hour is equally bad, or if say 3 PM is still fair, and it gets progressively worse as time goes on?  Anyone experienced it at various times within that rush hour time period?


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

nono said:


> Ok, just ran a simulation on my old Streets and Trips from 2010? from Glassboro, NJ leaving at 12:30 pm which would have you entering VA around 3 p.m.  That's my edge of tolerance for DC traffic (back when I dealt with it, now in Cape May County, not relevant).  1 p.m. may be pushing into the red zone as far as DC traffic goes.  My $0.02 for what it is worth!



Thanks nono. That is what I was afraid of. I am leaving from Deptford, NJ.


----------



## LBHouse

Fueledbycoffee said:


> We are trying to make the same decision... If you get a chance I would love to hear how the faster route went. We leave in a couple of weeks for a non-stop trip.



On the way to Disney, we took our normal route through Indy, Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta.  Everything went very well.   We delayed our departure until 7:00am (snow).  Being a Sunday we had basically no traffic so it was pretty smooth trip.  First night we made it to Perry, GA.  Day 2, Left around 9:00am and made it to disney at 2pm.

For the return trip I used a free night at a Marriott just north of Chattanooga on I75 so came home that route.  Its our third time driving home on that route and I wont do it again.  The portion of trip from Disney to chattanooga is easy, its 3 lanes and traffic moves well.  After chattanooga it drops to 2 lanes and trucks just slow it down to much for me.  Also the timing seems to always leave me in rush hour around cincinatti and dayton, plus add in a dark drive from I75 to I69.  Its just not my favorite route.

I will say though, we almost always head southbound on a Sunday and make it through Atlanta so traffic is not a concern on the way down.  We ALWAYS return on a weekday. That might explain why the trip home seems so much worse.

Gas was MUCH less expensive on I75.  10 days apart though...  We only spent $151.40 round trip on fuel.  By far our cheapest fuel tab.  Actually we had free hotel nights and packed our own food.  Made it down and back for under $200 total.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

nono said:


> Ok, just ran a simulation on my old Streets and Trips from 2010? from Glassboro, NJ leaving at 12:30 pm which would have you entering VA around 3 p.m.  That's my edge of tolerance for DC traffic (back when I dealt with it, now in Cape May County, not relevant).  1 p.m. may be pushing into the red zone as far as DC traffic goes.  My $0.02 for what it is worth!



I am taking the plunge. Going to leave at 12:30 and hope for the best. Wish me luck that I make it thru with minimum traffic. Going to stop in Savannah for some sleep and head to Disney on Thursday.


----------



## Mom2JPL

Hi all!  We're leaving Friday (woo hoo!) from NEPA and have decided on the 81/77/26/95 route, and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for hotels once we hit 77.  We're leaving at 3:15 pm when kids get out of school and figure we can make it to 77 by 10:30/11:00 and was looking to stop then.  We're actually not hitting WDW until Tues (visiting friends in Jensen Beach Fl before heading to WDW).  Saturday will be our longer driving day for sure.  Any suggestions on hotels would be appreciated (there are 5 of us).

Ellen


----------



## peigirl

We are leaving on Thursday from Stratford, PEI to drive to Kissimmee.  1953 miles each way. Wish us luck for great weather and traffic conditions.

Paula


----------



## nono

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> I am taking the plunge. Going to leave at 12:30 and hope for the best. Wish me luck that I make it thru with minimum traffic. Going to stop in Savannah for some sleep and head to Disney on Thursday.


Good luck.  Remember you'll make it, just maybe with some stops and starts.   And, maybe not any!!!


----------



## NH-to-FL

peigirl said:


> We are leaving on Thursday from Stratford, PEI to drive to Kissimmee. 1953 miles each way. Wish us luck for great weather and traffic conditions.



Here's wishing you a safe and smooth trip and a magical visit!


----------



## jpalasky

Heading out to make the drive on Christmas Morning. Leaving from suburbs of Philly. Hopefully it's a smooth drive. Should not be much traffic out on the road.


----------



## pwdebbie

So, did I run into someone from this thread a few hours ago?  A man, 65 or so, stopped dh and I in Longhorn Steakhouse off 81 in Chambersburg, PA, and asked if we were Disney fanatics because we were wearing our 2010 Disney hoodies. We told him we've done five trips. He told us he was on Trip #34, which I took to mean literally that he was on the way to FL. We didn't have a chance to chat more because they were ready to seat us and he was heading out the door.


----------



## bjschil

Gr8t Fan said:


> Small world - we live about 2 miles from Midway.
> 
> Anyway, we usually leave after work on Friday (anywhere from 6-9 pm depending) and drive straight through too, weather permitting.  In 2008 we had to slow things down quite a bit due to weather but we're pretty experienced winter drivers so it wasn't a problem.  Most times it's the other crazy drivers around us that worry me.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and drive safely.  We are leaving again on 12/19 so I'll be sure to post about road/traffic conditions when we get back.



Good morning fellow Midwesterners. --  Nice winter so far!!  Little cold today, but it looks like no snow for your departures.  We are leaving sw Wisconsin, for Fort Wilderness, pulling our Fifth Wheel bright and very early on the 26th.  We are hoping to make it just beyond Nashville, staying in Manchester, TN, and continuing on the next day to Gainesville, fl, making our arrival for the 29th.  Our daughter, son in law, and grandchildren following behind in their fifth wheel as well, so needed to find hotels with large parking areas for rv parking.  We will still be winterized, so no camping till Fort Wilderness.  I have been following the extensive road repairs just south of Atlanta, so will keep a heads up on our timing for that.   We wish you all safe travels, a magical vacation.  And, no snow or ice either way of traveling.


----------



## nono

Greetings Driving Friends!  We are in FL now, getting ready to return.  Did a new thing.  We often like leaving in the afternoon (I know, weird), but when the kids were really young, we'd stop.  We did some non-stop trips, but never if we left in the afternoon.  Finally I got a clue (for us -- trust me, we're weird, so I know this might not work for most). We left on the 2:30 ferry out of Cape May -- so 4:10ish departure from Lewes, DE.  Arrived at the Whole Foods, Orlando parking lot a little before 8 a.m.  BEST ride yet.  We chilled at the "quiet pool" at BWV...did a few rides that night and then slept well.  The next day we were up and out and went full out the whole week til just now.  No "driving hangover" or such.  It worked great.  I had about three 1/2 hr naps on the way....husband slept a total of 3 hours.  We had a really funny audiobook from Patrick McManus that kept us laughing most of the way.  Probably would have napped more if the book wasn't so funny! 

The other thing we noticed was the lack of people on the road - it was either that we were ahead of the Richmond/DC/Baltimore after dinner traffic or Friday Dec. 11 wasn't a night to be on I-95 in the South.


----------



## FidlMom

We will be driving down from New England on Monday evening. I've read about several routes to get through Washington DC - what would be your preferred route for getting through that area around 9 or 10 PM?


----------



## edbo77

At that tine you might be OK with traffic, it's just a question of Inner Loop vs. Outer Loop.  I'm a fan of the Waze app, punch that in and let it tell you which way to go.


----------



## BC1836

The new year is fast approaching. Who will make the first long distance WDW drive of 2016?

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> The new year is fast approaching. Who will make the first long distance WDW drive of 2016?
> 
> All the best!



We're planning on a January 7 departure.


----------



## BC1836

Local gas fell to $1.73 at a Delta station!

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

$1.73 was the best credit price I saw last Sunday, though there were a number of stations with a cash price of $1.66-1.67.  Not quite the $1.50 an expert had predicted by year end, but pretty good!


----------



## ThreeKMom

We are leaving central NJ on January 16 and driving straight through, DH drives a snowplow so he's used to driving all night.
Last time we drove straight through was Feb. 2013, we hit some nasty weather on the way in both directions that year. When we arrived home we had to shovel 2 feet of snow from the driveway just to park the car! Hopefully we won't have to worry about that this year!

Any construction going on that we should know about?


----------



## AaronInWI

We're around $1.95 here in Wisconsin. We're heading on a drive to AZ and then Hollywood, CA in early March, so hopefully the gas prices maintain or go even lower by then!


----------



## pwdebbie

Don't buy your gas in the Chambersburg, PA area of 81.  We are sitting at $2.15, give or take a few pennies.


----------



## BC1836

Well, 2016 has arrived...and it's time for the founder of this thread to take another long distance drive to Lake Buena Vista.

All the best!


----------



## ThreeKMom

Safe travels!


----------



## AaronInWI

Now that is 2016, I can finally say "Next Year" when talking about my next Disney road trip. It can't come fast enough!


----------



## disneysteve

We will be hitting the road on Friday 1/8 for our next trip. This is the closest together we've ever driven having done our last trip in November. Last time was just DW and I. This time (as usual) DD-20 will be with us. Last time, we made it to Savannah on day one. We'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## FidlMom

Watch for pot holes and rough bridge crossings in South Carolina On I-95 heading north. We had a rough ride last night.


----------



## BC1836

FidlMom said:


> Watch for pot holes and rough bridge crossings in South Carolina On I-95 heading north. We had a rough ride last night.



Thanks! Headin' south on Thursday.

All the best!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

bjschil said:


> Good morning fellow Midwesterners. --  Nice winter so far!!  Little cold today, but it looks like no snow for your departures.  We are leaving sw Wisconsin, for Fort Wilderness, pulling our Fifth Wheel bright and very early on the 26th.  We are hoping to make it just beyond Nashville, staying in Manchester, TN, and continuing on the next day to Gainesville, fl, making our arrival for the 29th.  Our daughter, son in law, and grandchildren following behind in their fifth wheel as well, so needed to find hotels with large parking areas for rv parking.  We will still be winterized, so no camping till Fort Wilderness.  I have been following the extensive road repairs just south of Atlanta, so will keep a heads up on our timing for that.   We wish you all safe travels, a magical vacation.  And, no snow or ice either way of traveling.



Hope you all made it to WDW safely.  Our drive, both there and back, was long, but uneventful (thank goodness). We usually catch I-57 off of I-24 but decided to take I-65 because of flooding in downstate Illinois on the way home.  Not sure if you're home yet, but you may want to check on that if you take I-57.


----------



## BC1836

After dropping 10-cents a gallon two days ago, our local WaWa station increased it's price 6-cents today to $1.79.
Go figure.

All the best!


----------



## OKW Lover

BC1836 said:


> After dropping 10-cents a gallon two days ago, our local WaWa station increased it's price 6-cents today to $1.79.
> Go figure.



Gas at the Speedway stations on WDW property is $1.86.  No change over the past few days.


----------



## BC1836

Round Trip Drive #40 (or Drive #41 via an extended Naples, FL stay) begins in about 90 minutes. 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> After dropping 10-cents a gallon two days ago, our local WaWa station increased it's price 6-cents today to $1.79.
> Go figure.
> 
> All the best!


 

You should have plotted your trip route to take you through Bordentown.  There are four stations I saw there that still have $1.61 cash price!

Safe travels!!!


----------



## BC1836

We departed the Jersey Shore at 7:50 a.m. and made it to Santee, SC at 8 p.m.(we've got an older passenger and can't do our usual Fl stop before WDW).
Best gas price: $1.67 in Cherry Hill, NJ. 
Biggest headache: A 30-mile stop and go from northern VA to Fredricksburg, VA. 
All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> We departed the Jersey Shore at 7:50 a.m. and made it to Santee, SC at 8 p.m.(we've got an older passenger and can't do our usual Fl stop before WDW).
> Best gas price: $1.67 in Cherry Hill, NJ.
> Biggest headache: A 30-mile stop and go from northern VA to Fredricksburg, VA.
> All the best!


You should have stopped in. I could have told you where in Cherry Hill gas was $1.65. We hit the road in the morning.


----------



## disneysteve

We left Cherry Hill, NJ at 8am today. We stopped for lunch at Potomac Mills Mall. Dinner in Lumberton, NC. Stopped for the night in Savannah at exit 94 about 9:15. No traffic at all. First few hours of the trip were very hazy/foggy and misty but no actual rain. It was actually kind of nice not having the bright sun to contend with.


----------



## Goofygirl17

So excited!  I just booked our resort for our summer trip.  We skipped Disney last summer and really missed it.  Our last 4 trips were with annual passes (getting 2-2week summer trips on one pass) but the price has just gone up to a ridiculous amount so we're going for 2 weeks with 10 days water park and more passes.  I can't wait!


----------



## ThreeKMom

Hitting the road on Saturday around 5:00pm, any overnight construction to be aware of?
For those of you that left NJ Wawa gas went back down to $1.73 over the weekend.
And it's freezing here! 28 degrees this morning! Possible half inch of snow tomorrow!


----------



## msp2mco

I forgot to post this earlier, but our family of 5 did a quick driving trip from Minnesota to Orlando from December 18-23. We rented a Yukon, so we had plenty of room. We left in the afternoon and drove non-stop, except for gas and to change drivers, and arrived at 5 the next afternoon. The kids immediately headed over to MK while DH and I took a shower before joining them and using our FP+. On the 22nd, we left the Poly about 4 PM and arrived home at 3PM on the 23rd. We had originally planned to spend the night somewhere on our way back, but we realized that even if we got 500 miles, we'd still go to bed knowing we had another 1000 miles to drive the next day. 

We were fortunate to have good driving conditions almost the entire way and found ways to stay alert.


----------



## BC1836

ThreeKMom said:


> Hitting the road on Saturday around 5:00pm, any overnight construction to be aware of?
> For those of you that left NJ Wawa gas went back down to $1.73 over the weekend.
> And it's freezing here! 28 degrees this morning! Possible half inch of snow tomorrow!



I-95 in Jacksonville: once you get past the Daily Billboard, things improve for a while but more portions of I-95 are getting asphalt facelifts. And then there's I-4...Ugh! And watch out for construction around Disney Springs.

All the best!


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> I-95 in Jacksonville: once you get past the Daily Billboard, things improve for a while but more portions of I-95 are getting asphalt facelifts. And then there's I-4...Ugh! And watch out for construction around Disney Springs.
> 
> All the best!



Perpetual construction around Jacksonville lol.

Did you stay on I-4 or jump onto 417? Where does the construction actually start?


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Perpetual construction around Jacksonville lol.
> 
> Did you stay on I-4 or jump onto 417? Where does the construction actually start?



The major construction on I-4 starts as you exit 260B from I-95 and continues (on and off depending on lane closure times) through Orlando. We've never taken 417 but we'll consider it in April. [We're in Naples now and will return to the Jersey Shore via the Grand Floridian for a few days in Feb.]

All the best!


----------



## Liisa1965

disneysteve said:


> We left Cherry Hill, NJ at 8am today. We stopped for lunch at Potomac Mills Mall. Dinner in Lumberton, NC. Stopped for the night in Savannah at exit 94 about 9:15. No traffic at all. First few hours of the trip were very hazy/foggy and misty but no actual rain. It was actually kind of nice not having the bright sun to contend with.



Can you recommend a good hotel at this exit? We're in the Philly suburbs, and we'll have two drivers, so it seems it might be reasonable to try to make it to the Savannah area before stopping for the night.


----------



## disneysteve

Liisa1965 said:


> Can you recommend a good hotel at this exit? We're in the Philly suburbs, and we'll have two drivers, so it seems it might be reasonable to try to make it to the Savannah area before stopping for the night.


We went a few miles off 95 and stayed at the SpringHill Suites Savannah Midtown. There is also one right at the 95 exit but I was able to get the farther one on points for a lower value.


----------



## Liisa1965

disneysteve said:


> We went a few miles off 95 and stayed at the SpringHill Suites Savannah Midtown. There is also one right at the 95 exit but I was able to get the farther one on points for a lower value.



Thanks! How many hours did you drive to get to WDW the next day?


----------



## OKW Lover

Liisa1965 said:


> Thanks! How many hours did you drive to get to WDW the next day?


We've driven from Savannah to WDW several times and its less than 5 hours.  4.5 is probably more like it.  The only concern is the construction in Jacksonville (we take the east bypass) and the I-4 construction from Daytona through Orlando.


----------



## disneysteve

Liisa1965 said:


> How many hours did you drive to get to WDW the next day?





OKW Lover said:


> We've driven from Savannah to WDW several times and its less than 5 hours.  4.5 is probably more like it.  The only concern is the construction in Jacksonville (we take the east bypass) and the I-4 construction from Daytona through Orlando.


We left Savannah at 8:35am and pulled into the Disney Springs parking garage at 1:28pm, so just under 5 hours. We did make an extended stop at the Florida Welcome Center where we purchased a SunPass transponder and spent a little time sitting in the car getting our account set up.

Jeff, maybe we just got lucky but we didn't hit any traffic at all through Jacksonville. We stayed on 95 and did not take the 295 bypass.

We also really didn't have any trouble on I-4 but we did get on 417 at Sanford and took that the rest of the way (which is why I wanted the SunPass).


----------



## disneysteve

Gas at Speedway on property dropped to $1.79 today.

We head for home in the morning. Happy trails to all.


----------



## Limes96

Taking I-75 to WDW from Ohio next weekend. Anyone know if there are any gas stations in the WDW area where we can use Kroger fuel points?


----------



## LadyBeBop

Limes96 said:


> Taking I-75 to WDW from Ohio next weekend. Anyone know if there are any gas stations in the WDW area where we can use Kroger fuel points?



Not sure about the Orlando area, but there are a few on route. Not many, but a few. 

Last time we went to WDW, we fueled up at the Krogers at Dalton GA. We had to use them up before ooir return trip. We had expiring points. 

How many points do you have to use?  More than a thousand?


----------



## Limes96

Yes, I will have a thousand. Was hoping to use them there since we'll be meeting family there and can use more gallons/save more money that way. But if there aren't any there, Dalton is a great tip, thanks!!!


----------



## disneysteve

Left Crestwynd Bay at 8am. Stopped for the night in Richmond, VA at 8:45pm. Smooth sailing the entire way. We took 417 from Celebration to I-4 in Sanford. No trouble at all in Jacksonville. And nothing anywhere else. We could have just kept going and gotten home right after midnight but that really wears me out so I decided to stop. I was able to get the Courtyard for only 10,000 points for the night which is a great deal.

FYI, gas in S. Carolina is down to $1.57.


----------



## disneysteve

Left Richmond this morning (in the snow) just after 9 and pulled into our driveway at 1:30pm. We stopped for lunch at the Wegman's at exit 77 in Abingdon, MD.

Paid $1.49 for gas today in Virginia.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> Left Richmond this morning (in the snow) just after 9 and pulled into our driveway at 1:30pm. We stopped for lunch at the Wegman's at exit 77 in Abingdon, MD.
> 
> Paid $1.49 for gas today in Virginia.



Glad you are home safely!


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Glad you are home safely!


Thanks. We'll be heading down again in July for the DIS anniversary celebration and then in December for Podcast Cruise 6.0.


----------



## BC1836

National Weather Service just announced that we did not experience an _official_ tornado this morning in Naples (where we are in between WDW visits). Minor damage to external house structures, palm and tree branches all over, power outage. Coulda' fooled us.

All the best.


----------



## Limes96

Watching the weather for our Friday/Saturday drive down I-75. 
Accuweather says "possible monster storm". Hoping it clears out of Kentucky before Friday late afternoon/evening!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> National Weather Service just announced that we did not experience an _official_ tornado this morning in Naples (where we are in between WDW visits). Minor damage to external house structures, palm and tree branches all over, power outage. Coulda' fooled us.
> 
> All the best.


 
Maybe if you click the heels of your ruby slippers together 3 times and say "there's no place like home" you can find an alternative mode of transportation home.


----------



## sharadoc

Liisa1965 said:


> Can you recommend a good hotel at this exit? We're in the Philly suburbs, and we'll have two drivers, so it seems it might be reasonable to try to make it to the Savannah area before stopping for the night.



There is a County Inn and Suites in Pooler GA that's pretty good.


----------



## Liisa1965

sharadoc said:


> There is a County Inn and Suites in Pooler GA that's pretty good.



Thanks, Sharadoc. I checked their website, and their rates are pretty good for the week we're traveling.


----------



## Limes96

Any other wacky people going for a leisurely drive through the blizzard this weekend to WDW? We're opting for I-65 through Nashville (rather than I-75 over mountains and through Knoxville) tomorrow night and Saturday. We'll be happy to make it south of Louisville Friday night. Wish us luck!


----------



## amcnj

Safe travels to all those on the roads here on the east coast this weekend!


----------



## edbo77

I've done the drive between MA and Florida a number of times, and I'm strictly an I-95 guy.  Let's say I had to make the drive this weekend - how far out of my way would I have to go in order to make it safely?


----------



## Limes96

edbo77 said:


> I've done the drive between MA and Florida a number of times, and I'm strictly an I-95 guy.  Let's say I had to make the drive this weekend - how far out of my way would I have to go in order to make it safely?




Nebraska? Lol

Seriously though, major delays everywhere. We thought we'd be okay on I-65 through Kentucky and Tennessee but had big delays between Bowling Green and Nashville. Hope you can figure something out!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Limes96 said:


> Nebraska? Lol
> 
> Seriously though, major delays everywhere. We thought we'd be okay on I-65 through Kentucky and Tennessee but had big delays between Bowling Green and Nashville. Hope you can figure something out!



Thinking about you. Where are you now?  Were you able to gas up in Dalton?

Answering the question...thinking I-90 to Chicago, I-57 and I-26 to Chattanooga and I-75 to the turnpike. Although I think that would add nearly a thousand miles. And you'd still have to go through Nashville, which got a lot of snow.


----------



## Limes96

LadyBeBop said:


> Thinking about you. Where are you now?  Were you able to gas up in Dalton?
> 
> Answering the question...thinking I-90 to Chicago, I-57 and I-26 to Chattanooga and I-75 to the turnpike. Although I think that would add nearly a thousand miles. And you'd still have to go through Nashville, which got a lot of snow.



They didn't get a huge amount of snow in Nashville, but so much of it was just a solid sheet of ice. Thick ice! And with the hills and semis, I shudder just remembering this morning's drive. 

Didn't get gas in Dalton, but will probably stop on the way back. We like to let the tank run down to nearly empty to get the savings, but didn't let it get that low this trip what with the nasty weather to the north. 

Halfway between Macon and Valdosta now... Expecting a 12-1 am arrival off-site, then checking in at POR tomorrow! 

Cheers!


----------



## jpalasky

sharadoc said:


> There is a County Inn and Suites in Pooler GA that's pretty good.


We stayed at a Country Inn and Suites in kingsland Ga. It was great and inexpensive. Also had a indoor pool which was great.


----------



## jpalasky

Heading down May 6 (Friday) from Philly! Leaving about 3 am is it should put us into Orlando around 6pm. My question is how bad is traffic on I4 around that time. I'm thinking very heavy. I was thinking of taking I 10 over to 75 and come down. Would that be a better idea? All recommendations would be great! Thanks!!!


----------



## cranbiz

I4 from about 4pm to 7pm is horrible.At that time of day, I would consider I4 to Sanford and then SR417 to WDW. It will cost you about $8 in tolls and is priceless for lack of traffic and hassles.


----------



## OKW Lover

jpalasky said:


> Heading down May 6 (Friday) from Philly! Leaving about 3 am is it should put us into Orlando around 6pm. My question is how bad is traffic on I4 around that time. I'm thinking very heavy. I was thinking of taking I 10 over to 75 and come down. Would that be a better idea? All recommendations would be great! Thanks!!!


Assuming you are coming down I-95 I would not take I-10 over to I-75.  That's a _really_ long way around.  

Yes, traffic will be heavy on I-4 through Orlando at 6 pm.  However, if you stop for something to eat between Jacksonville and Daytona Beach and linger for an hour, you might do well to just stick with I-4.  Failing that, when you get to the Sanford area take 417 (toll) around Orlando.


----------



## jpalasky

OKW Lover said:


> Assuming you are coming down I-95 I would not take I-10 over to I-75.  That's a _really_ long way around.
> 
> Yes, traffic will be heavy on I-4 through Orlando at 6 pm.  However, if you stop for something to eat between Jacksonville and Daytona Beach and linger for an hour, you might do well to just stick with I-4.  Failing that, when you get to the Sanford area take 417 (toll) around Orlando.


Great thanks! I had a feeling it would be out of the way. Do you know about much tolls would be on 417?


----------



## disneysteve

jpalasky said:


> how bad is traffic on I4 around that time.


Take 417. Tolls but worth it.


----------



## disneysteve

jpalasky said:


> Great thanks! I had a feeling it would be out of the way. Do you know about much tolls would be on 417?


About $7.50 if I remember correctly.


----------



## jpalasky

disneysteve said:


> About $7.50 if I remember correctly.


Great that's not bad. I think we will take that. I am hoping to grab dinner at hotel and let boys swim to burn off some energy.


----------



## disneysteve

jpalasky said:


> Great that's not bad. I think we will take that.


Do you drive often? If so, consider getting a SunPass transponder. We got one last trip. They sell them in a vending machine at the FL welcome center. The mini is $5.35. You set up an account online and fund it with at least $10. Then you zip past the tolls on 417 and don't have to worry about having or getting change.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> Do you drive often? If so, consider getting a SunPass transponder. We got one last trip. They sell them in a vending machine at the FL welcome center. The mini is $5.35. You set up an account online and fund it with at least $10. Then you zip past the tolls on 417 and don't have to worry about having or getting change.


I'll second @disneysteve on this, Sunpass is the way to go.  If you just have one car in the family (or would only be traveling in FL with one car) then go for the sticker model that just glues to your windshield.  If you'll be switching out at times (maybe flying in and renting a car?) then get the one with suction cups that can be moved from vehicle to vehicle.


----------



## jpalasky

disneysteve said:


> Do you drive often? If so, consider getting a SunPass transponder. We got one last trip. They sell them in a vending machine at the FL welcome center. The mini is $5.35. You set up an account online and fund it with at least $10. Then you zip past the tolls on 417 and don't have to worry about having or getting change.


Yes I would say we go often. Actually just got back January 3rd.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

disneysteve said:


> We went a few miles off 95 and stayed at the SpringHill Suites Savannah Midtown. There is also one right at the 95 exit but I was able to get the farther one on points for a lower value.



I'm thinking Savannah will be our stopping point from Ohio when we head down over Easter. I'd like to get a little closer to Orlando, but since we'll be driving on Good Friday, I'm worried that we will run into a lot of traffic once we hit I-95.

Laurie


----------



## BC1836

jpalasky said:


> Heading down May 6 (Friday) from Philly! Leaving about 3 am is it should put us into Orlando around 6pm. My question is how bad is traffic on I4 around that time. I'm thinking very heavy. I was thinking of taking I 10 over to 75 and come down. Would that be a better idea? All recommendations would be great! Thanks!!!



It appears that you will be facing northern VA rush hour traffic (not a pleasant experience). And, yes, I-4 around Orlando at 6 p.m. is just as bad. Remember: go a bit farther. You want to get to Lake Buena Vista. 

All the best!


----------



## OKW Lover

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I'm thinking Savannah will be our stopping point from Ohio when we head down over Easter. I'd like to get a little closer to Orlando, but since we'll be driving on Good Friday, I'm worried that we will run into a lot of traffic once we hit I-95.
> 
> Laurie


Laurie, the drive from Savannah to WDW isn't bad at all.  Val & I have done it several times and its about 4.5 hours.  Sounds like you'll be doing the I-4 stretch through Orlando on a Saturday so it won't be as bad a traffic nightmare as during the week.  You could say hello to Lauren and Jerri while you are there.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

OKW Lover said:


> Laurie, the drive from Savannah to WDW isn't bad at all.  Val & I have done it several times and its about 4.5 hours.  Sounds like you'll be doing the I-4 stretch through Orlando on a Saturday so it won't be as bad a traffic nightmare as during the week.  You could say hello to Lauren and Jerri while you are there.



That would be great!


----------



## Cheerio

I asked this in another thread but thought I'd ask here too - We leave next Wednesday for Florida, our GPS tells us it's about 5hr, 30mins to just outside Pittsburgh, PA. DH wants to leave about 3am, we'd be just on the outskirts at 8:30am - putting us right in rush hour. I want to leave about 5am, hitting Pittsburgh at 10:30am? We are watching the weather, and also factoring it's about 12hrs to Charlotte, NC so leaving later means we'd hit their evening rush hour.


----------



## tarak

Cheerio said:


> I asked this in another thread but thought I'd ask here too - We leave next Wednesday for Florida, our GPS tells us it's about 5hr, 30mins to just outside Pittsburgh, PA. DH wants to leave about 3am, we'd be just on the outskirts at 8:30am - putting us right in rush hour. I want to leave about 5am, hitting Pittsburgh at 10:30am? We are watching the weather, and also factoring it's about 12hrs to Charlotte, NC so leaving later means we'd hit their evening rush hour.



What route are you taking? We hit the morning rush for Charlotte this past Monday, and it really wasn't bad. But we didn't go into the city itself. We took Route 77, which was west of the city. Not saying there was no traffic, but it wasn't a bumper-to-bumper crawl, either. 

Pittsburgh has a lot of construction with at least one project delayed almost a year past its completion date. The Turpike always has something going on, I swear. So it can be a tough drive there even when it's not rush hour.


----------



## Cheerio

i77/79 - looks like we'll be there in the evening but I don't mind stopping for a meal if we have to.


----------



## BC1836

Well, now, prices for gas of late have made WDW drives less expensive. Our savings on our last drive down translated to some "free" Cracker Barrel breakfasts + "free" I-95 tolls. Not bad.

All the best!


----------



## Limes96

We're making the drive home now. I-75 is in much better condition than it was last weekend!!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Limes96 said:


> We're making the drive home now. I-75 is in much better condition than it was last weekend!!!



Did you use up your points?  I think you have until midnight. 

And there's always Dalton.


----------



## tarak

BC1836 said:


> Well, now, prices for gas of late have made WDW drives less expensive. Our savings on our last drive down translated to some "free" Cracker Barrel breakfasts + "free" I-95 tolls. Not bad.
> 
> All the best!



I was shocked at how cheap gas was. I swear, we saw $1.45 in one of the Carolinas. In Maryland, it was still somewhere around $1.65. Then we hit Pennsylvania, where we live, and it jumped forty cents. If you can avoid gassing up in PA, I'd advise it. I don't know where that forty cents goes, but I suspect I'm not benefiting from it. 



Cheerio said:


> i77/79 - looks like we'll be there in the evening but I don't mind stopping for a meal if we have to.



Granted, it will be a few years before I make this drive again, but I found 77 to be a piece of cake. We ended up driving home after our flights were cancelled because of winter storm Joe Jonas. The drive was so easy, I told my husband next trip, he can just meet me in Orlando. I'm a convert to driving.


----------



## kandb

Hi all,  We are driving down from Bergen County, NJ (very north) in the summer.  We will leave on a Thursday night around 7pm and travel for around 6 hours.  I am assuming we will be in Virginia at that point?  I would really like to make it to N.C. but it might be too late to stay up.  The next day we plan on getting to Savannah and staying 2 nights.  Any ideas how long the tip of N.C. to Savannah is?  Hoping we can get that far.  I believe from a trip in the past, Savannah is 4 hrs. to WDW.  Since we won't get to DC until 11pm I am hoping for minimal traffic.


----------



## Limes96

LadyBeBop said:


> Did you use up your points?  I think you have until midnight.
> 
> And there's always Dalton.



We stopped at one Kroger but there were long long lines at the pumps. Last day of the month! So we didn't get gas there. Waiting until we arrive at our home town. Might be a long line there too though. Overall, good driving conditions today. Good weather, low traffic. A+


----------



## LadyBeBop

Limes96 said:


> We stopped at one Kroger but there were long long lines at the pumps. Last day of the month! So we didn't get gas there. Waiting until we arrive at our home town. Might be a long line there too though. Overall, good driving conditions today. Good weather, low traffic. A+



Just gassed up at the Mt Zion Rd Krogers  (Exit 178 in KY). No lines there.


----------



## nono

kandb said:


> Hi all,  We are driving down from Bergen County, NJ (very north) in the summer.  We will leave on a Thursday night around 7pm and travel for around 6 hours.  I am assuming we will be in Virginia at that point?  I would really like to make it to N.C. but it might be too late to stay up.  The next day we plan on getting to Savannah and staying 2 nights.  Any ideas how long the tip of N.C. to Savannah is?  Hoping we can get that far.  I believe from a trip in the past, Savannah is 4 hrs. to WDW.  Since we won't get to DC until 11pm I am hoping for minimal traffic.



So, if you leave Paramus at 7 p, with one 10 min bathroom break, you can be in Emporia, VA (10-12 miles from the VA/NC border) by 1:30 a.m. (6 hrs 15 min of driving plus the rest stop.)

From Emporia to Savannah would be about 6 1/2 hours with two quick rest breaks like the day before.  So you could leave at 9 a.m. and with no traffic interruptions, be in Savannah by 3:30ish.  To make this possible, I suggest a plug in cooler with snacks/drinks/sandwiches and not drinking anything 'til an hour before the rest stop.  Seriously, synchronizing bladders is a large part of not losing too much time taking pit stops.


----------



## kandb

Can someone give me an approximate of how long it takes to get thru each state going south on I-95?  with now traffic problems. I know DC area and before can be a problem, so wondering how long Virginia, North Caroline, South Caroline and Georgia take?  Once you his the Florida border, it's like 4 hours?  If my memory still serves me right.  Do they still give free orange juice at the Florida welcome center?  Thanks all.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We leave Thursday afternoon.  The weather here looks like it will be fine but I need to check Kentucky and Tennessee.  

Is there any construction on I65 at the moment?  How about I75.  We're debating on taking I75 and driving through Alabama this trip for a change.


----------



## Limes96

There's a fair amount of construction in the Bowling Green, KY area right now. Not much on I-75. A small bit of bridge work north of Knoxville. 65 will be slower due to the construction. We took 65 instead last weekend due to the awful weather. Made the right choice! Stayed with 75 for the drive home today. Another good choice!


----------



## Limes96

LadyBeBop said:


> Just gassed up at the Mt Zion Rd Krogers  (Exit 178 in KY). No lines there.



No lines at our home town Kroger just now. Used our dollar off! 21 gallons for $13.xx! Can't beat that, friends!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Than


Limes96 said:


> There's a fair amount of construction in the Bowling Green, KY area right now. Not much on I-75. A small bit of bridge work north of Knoxville. 65 will be slower due to the construction. We took 65 instead last weekend due to the awful weather. Made the right choice! Stayed with 75 for the drive home today. Another good choice!



Thanks!  I guess I'll just check the weather.  If ll looks good I think we'll try I75 for a change.


----------



## dvczerfs

kandb said:


> Can someone give me an approximate of how long it takes to get thru each state going south on I-95?  with now traffic problems. I know DC area and before can be a problem, so wondering how long Virginia, North Caroline, South Caroline and Georgia take?  Once you his the Florida border, it's like 4 hours?  If my memory still serves me right.  Do they still give free orange juice at the Florida welcome center?  Thanks all.


Yes free orange or grapefruit juice at the welcoming center. From the welcome center to wdw it takes me 2hrs 15min. 2 1/2 tops. I go through Jacksonville and Orlando at non rush hour times.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC !!!! How was your trip? Gas in taxilvania is $1.97 in most places in the Lehigh valley. I think we pay more per gallon in tax then what we pay for the gas but heck, look how great our roads are. Lol


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> BC !!!! How was your trip? Gas in taxilvania is $1.97 in most places in the Lehigh valley. I think we pay more per gallon in tax then what we pay for the gas but heck, look how great our roads are. Lol



I just paid $1.50 this morning for gas, at a Valero (same price cash or credit).  There are a number of stations in the $1.50's but still some $1.60's too.


----------



## amcnj

kandb said:


> Can someone give me an approximate of how long it takes to get thru each state going south on I-95?  with now traffic problems. I know DC area and before can be a problem, so wondering how long Virginia, North Caroline, South Caroline and Georgia take?  Once you his the Florida border, it's like 4 hours?  If my memory still serves me right.  Do they still give free orange juice at the Florida welcome center?  Thanks all.




Rounding up or down to 15 minute blocks, and taking out any stops, and noting that I leave early AM so times may vary (especially the northernmost states listed):

DE  15 minutes

MD 1.5 hours

VA  2 hrs 15 mins

NC  2 hrs 15 mins

SC  2.5 hrs

GA 1.5 hours

FL (to WDW area)  2.5 hr


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> I just paid $1.50 this morning for gas, at a Valero (same price cash or credit).  There are a number of stations in the $1.50's but still some $1.60's too.


I notice today a $1.94!!! It was at a Penn Jersey in Bangor Pa. Lol


----------



## edbo77

amcnj said:


> Rounding up or down to 15 minute blocks, and taking out any stops, and noting that I leave early AM so times may vary (especially the northernmost states listed):
> 
> DE  15 minutes
> 
> MD 1.5 hours
> 
> VA  2 hrs 15 mins
> 
> NC  2 hrs 15 mins
> 
> SC  2.5 hrs
> 
> GA 1.5 hours
> 
> FL (to WDW area)  2.5 hr




I like these splits, that's about as fast as I drive!  You're averaging about 80 mph here.


----------



## kandb

amcnj said:


> Rounding up or down to 15 minute blocks, and taking out any stops, and noting that I leave early AM so times may vary (especially the northernmost states listed):
> 
> DE  15 minutes
> 
> MD 1.5 hours
> 
> VA  2 hrs 15 mins
> 
> NC  2 hrs 15 mins
> 
> SC  2.5 hrs
> 
> GA 1.5 hours
> 
> FL (to WDW area)  2.5 hr



Great, thank you!


----------



## arminnie

Am I the only person that does not make this drive north/south?  We leave from Arkansas.  It's close to 1000 miles each way.


----------



## LadyBeBop

arminnie said:


> Am I the only person that does not make this drive north/south?  We leave from Arkansas.  It's close to 1000 miles each way.



What part of Arkansas?  What route do you take?

We drive through Arkansas on our way to visit our daughter in Shreveport, LA.  Nice, scenic state, but it seems so long. After going through Tennessee, it seems like we should be almost there, however Arkansas is still a 4 1/2 hour drive cross state.


----------



## amcnj

edbo77 said:


> I like these splits, that's about as fast as I drive!  You're averaging about 80 mph here.



I guess I should have stated one additional caveat, having a heavy foot!  Of course the early morning departure also helps with the average in the northernmost states.  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial bridge and leave 2:30 AM and am usually in the WDW area by 6:30 PM, with stops.  I find the total driving time to be in the 14-15 hour range, depending on traffic and weather.  My overall average speed is usually just under 75 mph for the whole trip.


----------



## sharadoc

amcnj said:


> I guess I should have stated one additional caveat, having a heavy foot!  Of course the early morning departure also helps with the average in the northernmost states.  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial bridge and leave 2:30 AM and am usually in the WDW area by 6:30 PM, with stops.  I find the total driving time to be in the 14-15 hour range, depending on traffic and weather.  My overall average speed is usually just under 75 mph for the whole trip.



Those of us who have driven this many times know the rule - keep up with traffic, maybe a little slower so the cops get THAT GUY! (Right DVCZerfs???)


----------



## kandb

What states take a picture of your license plates and then mail you a ticket?  I think it's around the DC area?  I know it's not Jersey.  Maybe Delaware of Maryland?


----------



## sticker231

kandb said:


> What states take a picture of your license plates and then mail you a ticket?  I think it's around the DC area?  I know it's not Jersey.  Maybe Delaware of Maryland?



Maryland posts signs about photo radar


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Those of us who have driven this many times know the rule - keep up with traffic, maybe a little slower so the cops get THAT GUY! (Right DVCZerfs???)


Stay to the left, keep up with a running buddy and never lead. Lol


----------



## nono

Not Delaware, or I'd have a bucket-load of tix...


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

kandb said:


> What states take a picture of your license plates and then mail you a ticket?  I think it's around the DC area?  I know it's not Jersey.  Maybe Delaware of Maryland?



Northern Virginia does. I know from experience.


----------



## LadyBeBop

sharadoc said:


> Those of us who have driven this many times know the rule - keep up with traffic, maybe a little slower so the cops get THAT GUY! (Right DVCZerfs???)



Not a little slower.  That can backfire on you.

True story.  This happened about 50 years ago, because my grandfather has been dead that long.  However, I don't think times have changed in 50 years.

Grandpa actually had this conversation with a police officer who picked him up for speeding.

Grandpa:  Why did you pull me over?  Everyone else is going faster than me.
Officer: Yeah, but you're the only one I can keep up with.


----------



## kandb

Anyone ever stop in the Richmond area to see the civil war museum?  Thinking of spending a day in that area, seems like there are 3 different attractions to see.


----------



## dvczerfs

LadyBeBop said:


> Not a little slower.  That can backfire on you.
> 
> True story.  This happened about 50 years ago, because my grandfather has been dead that long.  However, I don't think times have changed in 50 years.
> 
> Grandpa actually had this conversation with a police officer who picked him up for speeding.
> 
> Grandpa:  Why did you pull me over?  Everyone else is going faster than me.
> Officer: Yeah, but you're the only one I can keep up with.


I do have to admit something, the last few trips leaving at 9 pm and driving through the night, with the speed limits at 70 mph, getting a little older, I have no problem staying awake but if I hit 75 in the middle of the night I'm lucky. Even during the day, every so often I can get caught up in the flow and excitement I may hit 80 but it's is rare anymore I do more than 75. With driving all night, I make better time with no traffic. 
Now that I'm a bit, not a lot and still can get the Benz up to 105 with two fingers lol, older, it seems thing, shall I say seem to move faster on the road? 
It kind of happened over night for me. Maybe the vision isn't the same ( I do see the eye dr. Every year) or maybe reaction time gets slower? Maybe a combination of both.


----------



## bjschil

chicagoshannon said:


> Than
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I guess I'll just check the weather.  If ll looks good I think we'll try I75 for a change.



We just returned two weeks ago from three weeks at Fort Wilderness at WDW.  Driving to and from Wisconsin.  Southbound i75 in Georgia at all times in and near Atlanta was horrible, and lots of construction just south of the airport.  We went through at 11:30 in the morning on a Monday.  When we came home last Thursday, we drove through rthbound at 8:30 in the morning and had minimal issues, and were quite surprised, but commented on how the traffic was backed up, and even stopped up all the way to Dalton.  Choose your time through there wisely. Or go south your alternate route, and northbound home on I75.  Safe travels, magical vacation.  Ten months and we're back there.


----------



## jpalasky

Our plans changed a bit. Instead of leaving Friday morning around 3. We are now heading out Thursday night to get through DC and VA so we don't have to deal with it Friday morning. We r trying for the top to middle of NC and grab a hotel. Only snag I may have is if my son has a baseball game that Thursday night. Fingers crossed no game.


----------



## BC1836

kandb said:


> Anyone ever stop in the Richmond area to see the civil war museum?  Thinking of spending a day in that area, seems like there are 3 different attractions to see.



Don't forget the Fredericksburg area, too. Lots to see.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

kandb said:


> Anyone ever stop in the Richmond area to see the civil war museum?  Thinking of spending a day in that area, seems like there are 3 different attractions to see.


We actually did a week-long vacation in Richmond in January 2015. It is a fantastic city with so much to see and do. We really fell in love with the place. I was back there in April for the DIS meet and again thoroughly enjoyed it. On our last Disney trip a few weeks ago, we spent the night in Richmond on the way home but didn't do anything other than sleep there unfortunately.

There is a ton of civil war history there. When we went, we visited the Tredegar Iron Works and the American Civil War Museum which are side by side. The first is a National Parks Service site and the second is a private museum. I would highly recommend them.

Richmond has so much to offer. Excellent restaurant scene as they do not have chain restaurants in the main part of the city so lots of unique, chef-owned and operated kind of places. We definitely found a few favorites that we look forward to returning to some time.


----------



## Happiest mommy

Hello All!! finally driving down from NYC it's been a while since we were able to go, it will be our first time driving and it's going to be a trip that we have planned for a long time i'm so overwhelmed  and have no idea when we will be able to do this again but so looking forward to it.

I have a few questions since we have three weeks vacation we want to break up the trip and not do a straight run, would love to see some sites not very sure yet was thinking of driving straight to Virginia Beach and stay for a day or two my girls have never been to the beach, then continue to Orlando, but really have no ideas we are open so all suggestions would be welcomed economical Hotels, sites, etc also what would be a good time for us to leave? we don't like driving at night, I know the drive back will be hard any suggestions for that welcomed as well, thank you all so very much!


----------



## edbo77

Happiest mommy said:


> Hello All!! finally driving down from NYC it's been a while since we were able to go, it will be our first time driving and it's going to be a trip that we have planned for a long time i'm so overwhelmed  and have no idea when we will be able to do this again but so looking forward to it.
> 
> I have a few questions since we have three weeks vacation we want to break up the trip and not do a straight run, would love to see some sites not very sure yet was thinking of driving straight to Virginia Beach and stay for a day or two my girls have never been to the beach, then continue to Orlando, but really have no ideas we are open so all suggestions would be welcomed economical Hotels, sites, etc also what would be a good time for us to leave? we don't like driving at night, I know the drive back will be hard any suggestions for that welcomed as well, thank you all so very much!



VA Beach is kinda out of the way on the NYC - Florida route.  Maybe stop at a beach like Daytona that's on the route there?


----------



## nono

jpalasky said:


> Our plans changed a bit. Instead of leaving Friday morning around 3. We are now heading out Thursday night to get through DC and VA so we don't have to deal with it Friday morning. We r trying for the top to middle of NC and grab a hotel. Only snag I may have is if my son has a baseball game that Thursday night. Fingers crossed no game.


Have stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn in Roanoke Rapids. Very comfortable and clean.  On-site food is way better than average too.


----------



## nono

edbo77 said:


> VA Beach is kinda out of the way on the NYC - Florida route.  Maybe stop at a beach like Daytona that's on the route there?



I agree and disagree. If you are talking from I-95, yes VA Beach is out of the way. Far.. But from NYC, that beautiful junction of choice (Exit 11/129), where one can continue south on the NJ Turnpike or choose the Garden State Parkway.... If one chooses the Parkway, it is a straight shot to the ferry and then post-ferry ride, it's a 3 hr drive down the Delmarva Penninsula, over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (a engineering marvel) and BAM!  you are in Virginia Beach.

Happiest mommy -- from VA Beach, it's roughly 12 hours to Walt Disney World.  The nice part is you drive across the southern part of VA, get on I-95 with about 12 miles to go, completely avoiding Balt/DC/Richmond.  Now, if you don't like ferries, this route doesn't work so well.  If you want the directions on how we go, just PM me. 

Happy  everyone!


----------



## LadyBeBop

I agree with Nono regarding the ride. Especially on a three week trip. 

Few questions. 

1) When is your trip?

2) How long are you anticipating taking going down and coming home? You said the return trip will be hard. Maybe plan for your VA Beach outing for the trip home. 

3) Living in NYC, you've never taken them to Coney Island?


----------



## Happiest mommy

Hello all thank you so much great ideas, nono your plan sounds very nice I will be pm you for more details, LadyBeBop our trip so far is planned for August DH really doesn't want to drive straight thru he wants to drive half way stop rest for a day maybe two depending on finances, and then continue to Orlando, we have gone to Coney Island but have never been on an actual beach to play and build sand castle's. last couple of years my Mother's health has been an issue and a lot has been put on the back burner,
 we are saving every single penny we can for this trip that's why I don't know when and if we will ever be able to do such a trip again and my girls are growing so fast my oldest still believes in Disney Magic and my youngest doesn't remember a thing from our last trip


----------



## java

posted on the folks driving as well but
I'm baaaaack. Driving down again end of April(auto train pricing was outrageous so while I was hopeful not happening) My only trepidation is that I will have to leave after work(3:30) I'm hoping to make it to NC. Depends how my day goes at work(kindergarten special ed) I will be alone on the trip down. I'm thinking 7 and a half hours is all I can muster after a day of work.


----------



## AaronInWI

LadyBeBop said:


> 2) You said the return trip will be hard. Maybe plan for your VA Beach outing for the trip home.


I'll second this suggestion. We've made the drive from Wisconsin to WDW twice, and both times we've planned a side trip on the way home. The first time we stayed in Bradenton Beach so my wife could swim in the ocean for the first time. (Well, technically it is on the Gulf side, but close enough.) Then the second time we spent a few days in Nashville before heading home. Drive #3 is coming up next year, and we're starting to brainstorm ideas for our post-WDW side trip. It seems to alleviate the leaving-Disney blues knowing that we still have more fun ahead of us.


----------



## BC1836

Heading back to WDW tomorrow via a stay in Naples.

All the best!


----------



## wdwgirl21

Our Spring Break trip this year has us passing WDW (making a stop on the way back) to head to Miami for a cruise. We are going to have barely 24 hours to make the 1,100 mile journey and I am a little nervous about it since it will be during spring break. If we take 75 south, we will be hitting the dreaded ATL about 7pm, and I'm wondering if we should head east from Knoxville to hit 95, or take our chances with ATL. We are planning on leaving Louisville no later than 1pm on Friday, the day before the ship departs. It will be our family of 4, with my husband and I driving. I'm going to start the drive, sleep from 8-12am in the back of the van, then takeover from there. We know it will be rough, but I'm hoping pre-cruise adrenaline will help=) We have never driven straight through at night before though, so I was wondering if anyone could offer tips and tricks. Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Starting our drive home (phase one) in about 90 minutes.

All the best!


----------



## ForeverDance

Hi Everyone.
I just realized that this past summer we made our 5th 2600 mile round trip drive so we have officially earned our "bronze" status.
This summer we will make our 6th... with my cousin's family in tow... that should be interesting.


----------



## BC1836

ForeverDance said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I just realized that this past summer we made our 5th 2600 mile round trip drive so we have officially earned our "bronze" status.
> This summer we will make our 6th... with my cousin's family in tow... that should be interesting.



Congratulations on your "Bronze" status!

All the best!


----------



## DSLRuser

wdwgirl21 said:


> Our Spring Break trip this year has us passing WDW (making a stop on the way back) to head to Miami for a cruise. We are going to have barely 24 hours to make the 1,100 mile journey and I am a little nervous about it since it will be during spring break. If we take 75 south, we will be hitting the dreaded ATL about 7pm, and I'm wondering if we should head east from Knoxville to hit 95, or take our chances with ATL. We are planning on leaving Louisville no later than 1pm on Friday, the day before the ship departs. It will be our family of 4, with my husband and I driving. I'm going to start the drive, sleep from 8-12am in the back of the van, then takeover from there. We know it will be rough, but I'm hoping pre-cruise adrenaline will help=) We have never driven straight through at night before though, so I was wondering if anyone could offer tips and tricks. Thanks!



1,100 miles will take you right around 17-18 hours.

7pm in atlanta is not too bad.


----------



## BC1836

Our 40th round trip drive to WDW since 2002 completed yesterday. 

Departed WDW on 2//9 at 8:12 a.m. (Disney Speedway $1.66) Usual stop & go at Orlando on I-4. Then onto I-95.
GA: 11:34 a.m.
SC: 1:22 p.m.
NC: 3:59 p.m.
VA: 6:44 p.m. (stayed overnight)
Departed Petersburg at 8:16 a.m. Left lane accident slowed us up for only 4-5 minutes.
MD: 10:13 a.m. First I-95 rest stop bathrooms closed. Nasty Port-O-Johns in place. And we mean _nasty._
DE: 12:09 p.m.
NJ: 12:20 p.m. and home at 2:05
Least worst traffic in a long time on the return home.
Best gas price: $1.39 in Petersburg, VA.
All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Best gas price: $1.39 in Petersburg, VA.


Welcome home.

Cheapest gas here in NJ I've seen is $1.37.


----------



## Happiest mommy

I think the drive back home and stopping at VA Beach sounds great! so much planning to do, haven't decided yet if we should leave on a wed or Thur maybe Friday and at what time, so if you guys could help me with this   or any other suggestions all welcomed  Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## BC1836

Happiest mommy said:


> I think the drive back home and stopping at VA Beach sounds great! so much planning to do, haven't decided yet if we should leave on a wed or Thur maybe Friday and at what time, so if you guys could help me with this   or any other suggestions all welcomed  Thank you, thank you!!!



Beware I-64 in VA on summer weekends! Can you say "parking lot?" 

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## Happiest mommy

BC1836 will try not to come back on a weekend thanks


----------



## BC1836

Happiest mommy said:


> BC1836 will try not to come back on a weekend thanks



Indeed. But beautiful summer weather weekdays on I-64 can also cause "moments to remember." The time of day is also an important factor to consider.

All the best!


----------



## cruisingkat

AaronInWI said:


> I'll second this suggestion. We've made the drive from Wisconsin to WDW twice, and both times we've planned a side trip on the way home. The first time we stayed in Bradenton Beach so my wife could swim in the ocean for the first time. (Well, technically it is on the Gulf side, but close enough.) Then the second time we spent a few days in Nashville before heading home. Drive #3 is coming up next year, and we're starting to brainstorm ideas for our post-WDW side trip. It seems to alleviate the leaving-Disney blues knowing that we still have more fun ahead of us.


Have you ever stopped in Atlanta?  DH & I stopped on one trip home, went to the Atlanta Zoo and Atlanta Aquarium.  The Aquarium is really outstanding and the zoo is one of the four in the US to have pandas including the panda twins that were born in 2013.  At the Aquarium, you have to see the dolphin show - it's not just dolphin's doing their tricks like at Brookfield Zoo in IL, there is actually a play starring the trainers and dolphins.


----------



## Cheerio

We are home from our first ever family road trip from Toronto area to Orlando, to Cocoa Beach and home. 
We encountered horrible weather through NC, SC, GA and FL on our way down, tons of accidents due to fog and rain. Stopped in Orangeburg SC on the way down and then Beckley WV on the way home. Took the i77-79 and it took us 24hrs total driving both ways (including quite a few stops on the way home) 

Total traveled - 2981 miles. We'd drive again in a heartbeat, free hotels and gas was $350 total canadian.


----------



## PaHunter

Getting ready to leave tonight for our trip to WDW from PA. 1179 miles each way from NE PA to WDW. First day is the longest drive, stop in Walterboro, SC then the second day head to WDW. 
Made the same trip last Feb, hope this one is just as nice.


----------



## dvcville

Only 147 days till we hit the  for OKW. Now for the never ending debates. Which car are we taking?What work needs to be done to the car we are taking? What time are we leaving ?  Are we driving straight through or stopping? If we are stopping where do we want to stop? Whew sometimes the planing is more work than the trip but Its all part of the fun too!


----------



## ktate82

We will be driving down in Oct from Southern Indiana.  I have made the drive a few times before but been more than 6 years, and we always hit Atlanta around 2-3 a.m.  This time we are leaving early in the morning, driving through the day, and  it looks like we may get there between 10-12 a.m.  How bad is Atlanta through the day?


----------



## LadyBeBop

ktate82 said:


> We will be driving down in Oct from Southern Indiana.  I have made the drive a few times before but been more than 6 years, and we always hit Atlanta around 2-3 a.m.  This time we are leaving early in the morning, driving through the day, and  it looks like we may get there between 10-12 a.m.  How bad is Atlanta through the day?



If my estimate is correct, you'll be driving down on Saturday October 1.  Normally, that would be a positive since you don't have to worry about rush hour.  However, the times we've driven through Atlanta during weekends, we've encountered slowdowns.  Probably due to sporting events starting or ending.

The two Atlanta sports teams playing on a Saturday that time of year are the Atlanta Braves (baseball) and the Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets (college football).  Unfortunately for you, both are playing at home on October 1.  You probably don't have to worry about the Braves.  Their game against the Detroit Tigers is scheduled for 7:10 PM.  Even if the game time is changed, it won't start any earlier than about 4 PM

You may have to worry about the football game though.  Gametime (against University of Miami) has not been announced yet, and chances are it won't be announced until sometime the week of the game.  Worst case scenerio would be a noon start.  Best case would be a late afternoon start.  I don't think they will go head-to-head against baseball.

Even if both are afternoon games, you'll probably be OK, as long as you stay in the far left (carpool) lane.  Chances are, it will be stop and go up until downtown, but I don't think it will be a significant time loss.  Good luck.


----------



## ktate82

LadyBeBop said:


> If my estimate is correct, you'll be driving down on Saturday October 1.  Normally, that would be a positive since you don't have to worry about rush hour.  However, the times we've driven through Atlanta during weekends, we've encountered slowdowns.  Probably due to sporting events starting or ending.
> 
> The two Atlanta sports teams playing on a Saturday that time of year are the Atlanta Braves (baseball) and the Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets (college football).  Unfortunately for you, both are playing at home on October 1.  You probably don't have to worry about the Braves.  Their game against the Detroit Tigers is scheduled for 7:10 PM.  Even if the game time is changed, it won't start any earlier than about 4 PM
> 
> You may have to worry about the football game though.  Gametime (against University of Miami) has not been announced yet, and chances are it won't be announced until sometime the week of the game.  Worst case scenerio would be a noon start.  Best case would be a late afternoon start.  I don't think they will go head-to-head against baseball.
> 
> Even if both are afternoon games, you'll probably be OK, as long as you stay in the far left (carpool) lane.  Chances are, it will be stop and go up until downtown, but I don't think it will be a significant time loss.  Good luck.



We will actually be driving down on Sept 30.  I'm sorry as I said Oct.  The plan is to be at the Poly in time to get settled, have some dinner, pool time, and see the fireworks from MNSSHP.  Since it will be a Friday, I want to make sure we are out before evening rush hour as I figured it would be worse going out of town on a Friday.


----------



## LadyBeBop

ktate82 said:


> We will actually be driving down on Sept 30.  I'm sorry as I said Oct.  The plan is to be at the Poly in time to get settled, have some dinner, pool time, and see the fireworks from MNSSHP.  Since it will be a Friday, I want to make sure we are out before evening rush hour as I figured it would be worse going out of town on a Friday.



Then my estimate is wrong.    Looking at your signature, I thought it was October 1.

Anyway...you should be OK.  We've gone through Atlanta midday on a Friday with no problems.

Good luck.

Edit to add:  What time are the fireworks for MNSSHP?  Allowing six hours straight from Atlanta to the Poly (and I think that's extremely generous), you won't get to the Poly much before 6 PM.


----------



## ktate82

LadyBeBop said:


> Then my estimate is wrong.    Looking at your signature, I thought it was October 1.
> 
> Anyway...you should be OK.  We've gone through Atlanta midday on a Friday with no problems.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Edit to add:  What time are the fireworks for MNSSHP?  Allowing six hours straight from Atlanta to the Poly (and I think that's extremely generous), you won't get to the Poly much before 6 PM.



Not to make you question your math skills, we originally planned to start our vacation Oct 1 .  

Fireworks started last year at 10 am.  When I drove last time, we lived in IL and now live a few hours closer (if I can just keep convincing DH to move closer....I only have another 13 moves!).  So Google Maps says it is a 13.5 hour trip from our home now.  I'm hoping to leave between 3 and 4 a.m. (the more I look at everything, the more I think we will lean more towards leaving at 3 a.m.) and Atlanta is about 6.5-7 (as long as we don't run into anything before hand).  If it's all smooth driving, we should hit Atlanta around 10 or 11 and then Poly between 5-6 p.m.  If it's getting later, we will get drive through somewhere before getting to Poly or get quick service at Poly.


----------



## LadyBeBop

ktate82 said:


> Google Maps says it is a 13.5 hour trip from our home now.  I'm hoping to leave between 3 and 4 a.m. (the more I look at everything, the more I think we will lean more towards leaving at 3 a.m.) and Atlanta is about 6.5-7 (as long as we don't run into anything before hand).  If it's all smooth driving, we should hit Atlanta around 10 or 11 and then Poly between 5-6 p.m.  If it's getting later, we will get drive through somewhere before getting to Poly or get quick service at Poly.




Do you go through Nashville?  If so, have you thought about morning rush hour there?

Going backwards; if you make Atlanta by 11 AM, that means you'd be going through Nashville about 6:30 to 7 AM.  Right at the beginning of rush hour.

Full disclosure...I dislike going through Nashville.  Love the city; hate the traffic.


----------



## ktate82

LadyBeBop said:


> Do you go through Nashville?  If so, have you thought about morning rush hour there?
> 
> Going backwards; if you make Atlanta by 11 AM, that means you'd be going through Nashville about 6:30 to 7 AM.  Right at the beginning of rush hour.
> 
> Full disclosure...I dislike going through Nashville.  Love the city; hate the traffic.



Ugh, I forgot about Nashville!  I'm looking if we go around through Bowling Green to Lebanon, TN, that should take us around Nashville without having to go through it.


----------



## AaronInWI

cruisingkat said:


> Have you ever stopped in Atlanta?  DH & I stopped on one trip home, went to the Atlanta Zoo and Atlanta Aquarium.  The Aquarium is really outstanding and the zoo is one of the four in the US to have pandas including the panda twins that were born in 2013.  At the Aquarium, you have to see the dolphin show - it's not just dolphin's doing their tricks like at Brookfield Zoo in IL, there is actually a play starring the trainers and dolphins.


Thanks for the suggestion! We try to visit the local zoo whenever we travel, and my wife really likes dolphins too. We've never spent any time in Atlanta, outside of an overnight stay on the way to Orlando. This sounds like it could be right up our alley.


----------



## LadyBeBop

For those that take I-75 from Michigan and Ohio. Or those from the upper Midwest who wants to bypass Nashville. 

Massive landslide on the Kentucky/Tennessee border shut down the interstate in both directions.  KYDOT suggested a bypass, but motorists are complaining the 26-mile detour takes two hours.

Estimates say the interstate could be closed for several weeks. 
http://www.fox19.com/story/31332773/web-update-interstate-75-shut-down-in-tennessee

PM me for a better detour. Keep in mind, this detour will take you a completely different route to WDW. In a nutshell, you'll be taking 40-26-95-4.


----------



## mousegear

I just planned a spur of the moment trip to WDW and decided to drive since plane tix are crazy high during the spring break: 3/18~3/25.  So we decided to drive down and it will be our first drive down to WDW from southern NJ.  I think given nothing crazy is going on with kid's school, we could leave around noon~1PM on Friday, 3/18.  It will be little over 1000 miles each way and where is a good place to stop for a night?  I'm thinking somewhere SC?  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Goofygirl17

We're heading down again in July from CT.  Going to make a stop at the beach- probably Daytona depending on the shark situation  We're staying offsite from the 15th-29th.  We might also go to Noah's Ark animal sanctuary in Locust Grove GA which is waayyy off track but such an awesome place!  So it's looking to be about a 3 week trip.  I'm so excited!!

I ordered our tickets from UT last night to beat the increase.  Looks like we saved about $58 a person (from the increase) plus the $20 discount from UT.


----------



## TXStormtrooper

Getting ready for our 'just barely over 2000' round trip drive in about 60 days!!  DD and I have done a similar length road trip with some friends years ago, but this will be a first for our family.  I have a teen and a young elementary age child.  We are so excited!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> We're heading down again in July from CT.  Going to make a stop at the beach- probably Daytona depending on the shark situation  We're staying offsite from the 15th-29th.  We might also go to Noah's Ark animal sanctuary in Locust Grove GA which is waayyy off track but such an awesome place!  So it's looking to be about a 3 week trip.  I'm so excited!!
> 
> I ordered our tickets from UT last night to beat the increase.  Looks like we saved about $58 a person (from the increase) plus the $20 discount from UT.



What do you mean by shark situation??


----------



## OKW Lover

ddluvsdisney said:


> What do you mean by shark situation??


Probably refers to how many lawyers are vacationing there at the time.


----------



## Goofygirl17

ddluvsdisney said:


> What do you mean by shark situation??



Last year there were quite a few shark bites in Daytona during July.  Actually there was a lot of shark activity all the way up the coast.


----------



## disneysteve

mousegear said:


> it will be our first drive down to WDW from southern NJ.  I think given nothing crazy is going on with kid's school, we could leave around noon~1PM on Friday, 3/18.  It will be little over 1000 miles each way and where is a good place to stop for a night?  I'm thinking somewhere SC?  Any suggestions are appreciated.


We've made the drive many times. Plenty of spots to stop in SC. Take a look at this site: http://www.i95exitguide.com/lodging/south-carolina-lodging/. That shows what is at each exit. You can look at hotels and also restaurants at each exit. You'll see that some are much more populated than others. Dillon, Santee, Walterboro are a few of the big ones.


----------



## mousegear

disneysteve said:


> We've made the drive many times. Plenty of spots to stop in SC. Take a look at this site: http://www.i95exitguide.com/lodging/south-carolina-lodging/. That shows what is at each exit. You can look at hotels and also restaurants at each exit. You'll see that some are much more populated than others. Dillon, Santee, Walterboro are a few of the big ones.


Thank you for the site.  It will be very useful.  I figure, we will drive until we are tired to drive, so I'm not going to book a place yet.  We have a 12y/o and he's good with long car trips (although this will be the longest car trip) so I figure, he would be fine in the back seat probably entertaining himself with iPad/ movies.


----------



## disneysteve

mousegear said:


> Thank you for the site.  It will be very useful.  I figure, we will drive until we are tired to drive, so I'm not going to book a place yet.  We have a 12y/o and he's good with long car trips (although this will be the longest car trip) so I figure, he would be fine in the back seat probably entertaining himself with iPad/ movies.


When you enter the state where you will be stopping, stop at the Welcome Center and pick up the hotel discount booklets. Then you can pick a place and call ahead to hold a room. Those coupon books are legit and do save you money over just walking in. The weekend rates are higher, of course, but you can still get some good deals.


----------



## DSLRuser

I am @ 9 days before our trip.  West St. Louis to WDW.  First glance @ the 15 day forecast shows a rainy drive down.  I know it is no where near set in stone.  Lets see how it changes as we get closer to the drive.  Trip #17 will be here soon.


----------



## mousegear

disneysteve said:


> When you enter the state where you will be stopping, stop at the Welcome Center and pick up the hotel discount booklets. Then you can pick a place and call ahead to hold a room. Those coupon books are legit and do save you money over just walking in. The weekend rates are higher, of course, but you can still get some good deals.



Would the coupons work over AAA as well?  I also downloaded Expedia app on my phone as well since it does search the nearest accommodations.  My thought was that after searching Expedia, I'll call and see what the AAA rate would be.....


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> Last year there were quite a few shark bites in Daytona during July.  Actually there was a lot of shark activity all the way up the coast.



Wow. I was there last July a few times and didn't hear that at all. Yikes!!


----------



## melanie18

mousegear said:


> I just planned a spur of the moment trip to WDW and decided to drive since plane tix are crazy high during the spring break: 3/18~3/25.  So we decided to drive down and it will be our first drive down to WDW from southern NJ.  I think given nothing crazy is going on with kid's school, we could leave around noon~1PM on Friday, 3/18.  It will be little over 1000 miles each way and where is a good place to stop for a night?  I'm thinking somewhere SC?  Any suggestions are appreciated.



We live in central NJ and find that Savannah is a great place to stop.  It's about 12 hours.  I want to say we stop off of Exit 8.  There are tons of hotels & restaurants.


----------



## cruisingkat

Had to cancel our April trip - our son won't be doing the Star Wars half marathon.  Hate to miss Disney but at least there is one good thing about cancelling - DH won't have to rush his tax clients to get their info in early.  We did book for mid-May - granddaughter is graduating eighth grade in May down in Ft. Myers so we will do Disney on the way down and Disney/Universal on the way back. And we will be planning another trip in early June for our anniversary.


----------



## mousegear

Thank you so much everyone.  I think we will try to drive 10~12 hours first day since that will give us good start and we could definitely drive until 10~12pm before being too tired.  So that should lead us to somewhere in souther SC or GA.  Hopefully, we could find clean and affordable overnight place and be well rested to make next day's drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello old friends !!! Just stopped in to say hello. My wife never flew, she was scared to death up to February 2015. She was flying down to visit her parents in Bradenton. Flew down at Christmas. Had great flights, which I'm glad for a first timer. She was starting to talk a little stupid about flying to Disney. Lol
All that changed a few weeks ago. On the runway ready to take off and plane went back. Seems to be a problem.. Flight delayed.. Lol. She also had a shirt on which had some kind of sparkle stuff on it..... Yup, got patted down.lol
That took care of the " flying to Disney " stuff. Lol She did like the bars.... She said maybe she will have a few before driving down with me to take the edge off.lol


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

mousegear said:


> I just planned a spur of the moment trip to WDW and decided to drive since plane tix are crazy high during the spring break: 3/18~3/25.  So we decided to drive down and it will be our first drive down to WDW from southern NJ.  I think given nothing crazy is going on with kid's school, we could leave around noon~1PM on Friday, 3/18.  It will be little over 1000 miles each way and where is a good place to stop for a night?  I'm thinking somewhere SC?  Any suggestions are appreciated.



You may end up sitting in heavy DC traffic if you leave NJ at 1pm.


----------



## mousegear

My2CrazyGirls said:


> You may end up sitting in heavy DC traffic if you leave NJ at 1pm.



I know.... we used to live in DC area to know enough about DC traffic around 495 and 95 until Woodbridge/Fredrickburg.  Yeah... really debating weather to leave earlier or not but it really depends on our son's school.  We are assuming the teachers are trying to cram all the exams and projects before the break and I really don't want him to miss any exams and have to make them up after the vacation.  So if he doesn't have anything much going on, we could leave earlier but if he does, we will just have to stick until he is finished with them.


----------



## Liisa1965

So for those of you who stop and spend the night somewhere along the way, do you usually reserve a hotel in advance? I thought I would book something in the Savannah area (we're driving from PA), but DH doesn't think we should in case we hit traffic and don't get that far and it's too late to cancel. We'll be going the last week in April. Is that a very busy time?


----------



## OKW Lover

Liisa1965 said:


> So for those of you who stop and spend the night somewhere along the way, do you usually reserve a hotel in advance? I thought I would book something in the Savannah area (we're driving from PA), but DH doesn't think we should in case we hit traffic and don't get that far and it's too late to cancel. We'll be going the last week in April. Is that a very busy time?


When we did the drive from MA to WDW regularly (before moving here a couple of years ago) we always made reservations ahead of time.  I love to plan our our route of travel and would even go so far as to figure out where we might be at mid-day and if there was a convenient Cracker Barrel restaurant.  Most of the time we stuck to the plan, but there were some occasions that we had gotten an early start or otherwise made good time and we were willing to continue further that day.  In those cases we would call to cancel the reservation and book another room further down the road.  

However, that scheme only works if your hotel's cancelation policy permits.  Since the last time we did that drive (almost exactly 2 years ago) the cancelation policy of our favorite hotel brand (Marriott) has changed to require a 24 hour cancelation notice.  Obviously that makes the prior, flexible strategy impractical.


----------



## dvczerfs

Liisa1965 said:


> So for those of you who stop and spend the night somewhere along the way, do you usually reserve a hotel in advance? I thought I would book something in the Savannah area (we're driving from PA), but DH doesn't think we should in case we hit traffic and don't get that far and it's too late to cancel. We'll be going the last week in April. Is that a very busy time?


We don't really stop anymore, but when we did, we always made reservations. I use to just pull over when ever I had enough but like Okw, we liked to plan everything. A Few times we had a hard time getting a room. It was off season but I seem to hit every wedding, train show, dance compition, conventions and when your tired, the next ten miles down the road seem like forever. We stayed at Hampton inns, they had a, up to 6pm cancellation policy. Not sure if it's the same.
We stopped staying overnight a few years ago. I wouldn't sleep and we ended up leaving early so it wasn't worth the $100 for the six hours we were in the room.


----------



## Liisa1965

I think we will probably make reservations. Two years ago we drove back unexpectedly because the auto train was having problems. We had no problem finding a nice room when we were ready to stop. I loved the drive and I think we'll always drive now, but last year we had a hard time finding a room on the way back. That was in early May, which I thought was a slow time. I think we checked four hotels at our exit before we found a vacancy at a decent place.


----------



## Groomer Gal

Hi all! 

First time drivers to WDW here! (We have taken road trips before...Maryland...DC....Myrtle Beach and a few others) 

We are driving from MA...I was wondering if anyone could give me an estimate on tolls?? We will be going over the Tapanzee instead of the GWB.
I want to load up our EZPass before we depart in 38 days. 

Thanks all!


----------



## DSLRuser

DSLRuser said:


> I am @ 9 days before our trip.  West St. Louis to WDW.  First glance @ the 15 day forecast shows a rainy drive down.  I know it is no where near set in stone.  Lets see how it changes as we get closer to the drive.  Trip #17 will be here soon.



Yep.  2 days out.  And it looks like rain the 1st 12 hours of a 16 hour drive.  Oh well.  could be worse.


----------



## sharadoc

So.... trying to plan a summer route. We are leaving on a Sunday in June, plan to take 81 South and would like to cut over to 95 at Richmond on 64. Is that crazy on a Sunday afternoon? We don't want to leave at 3 or 4 am, would like to leave around 9 or 10, so we would hit Richmond around 3.

Any experience on that road at that time??


----------



## DSLRuser

dvczerfs said:


> I wouldn't sleep and we ended up leaving early so it wasn't worth the $100 for the six hours we were in the room.



This. This is exactly why I can't justify staying for a night.  I would rather have the 6 hours of vacation time back by getting there sooner.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> So.... trying to plan a summer route. We are leaving on a Sunday in June, plan to take 81 South and would like to cut over to 95 at Richmond on 64. Is that crazy on a Sunday afternoon? We don't want to leave at 3 or 4 am, would like to leave around 9 or 10, so we would hit Richmond around 3.
> 
> Any experience on that road at that time??


Don't sound to good. I know 17 Can get backed up gor miles on a Sunday in the summer and I'm sure you know what Richmond looks like on a Sunday afternoon in the summer. Just stay on 81 to I77. 
(Hi Sharon ! )


----------



## dvczerfs

DSLRuser said:


> This. This is exactly why I can't justify staying for a night.  I would rather have the 6 hours of vacation time back by getting there sooner.





DSLRuser said:


> This. This is exactly why I can't justify staying for a night.  I would rather have the 6 hours of vacation time back by getting there sooner.


oh your nuts too? Lol
Dw and dd would sleep and I would lay there watching tv. We would get up, leave at 4am and they would sleep in the van till 6-7 anyway.
Im one of those people that can drive forever. My wife still says she has no idea how I can do it. Lol
Doing it for a living helps too. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Groomer Gal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First time drivers to WDW here! (We have taken road trips before...Maryland...DC....Myrtle Beach and a few others)
> 
> We are driving from MA...I was wondering if anyone could give me an estimate on tolls?? We will be going over the Tapanzee instead of the GWB.
> I want to load up our EZPass before we depart in 38 days.
> 
> Thanks all!


Hang in there, someone will be around soon to help you out.


----------



## DSLRuser

dvczerfs said:


> oh your nuts too? Lol
> Dw and dd would sleep and I would lay there watching tv. We would get up, leave at 4am and they would sleep in the van till 6-7 anyway.
> Im one of those people that can drive forever. My wife still says she has no idea how I can do it. Lol
> Doing it for a living helps too. Lol



Yep.  I hate "random" hotels.  Give me a Marriott equivalent, and I am good.  But not for a long nap.

It takes us 16 hours to drive 1,008 miles.  of the 15 times we have made the trip, that's 30 there and backs, I think I have stayed in the driver seat all 16 hours 10 times.  I want to take a break, but many times I will stop for gas, and my wife will be asleep, so I keep going.  Since we stop for gas only 2 times in 16 hours, it is hit or miss if she is awake.

The key is to plan for a long nap by the pool on arrival day to recharge.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> Don't sound to good. I know 17 Can get backed up gor miles on a Sunday in the summer and I'm sure you know what Richmond looks like on a Sunday afternoon in the summer. Just stay on 81 to I77.
> (Hi Sharon ! )



Hey!!! Yeah, that's what we'll probably do, stay on 81 to 77, stop around Columbia for the night. We have 10 days, so we're not in a hurry (unlike SOME people I know lol).

Other than the PA Turnpike, are there any other tolls on that route?? We have quarters for 417, which we will definitely use.

Just planned this trip, a friend got a pin code and we're going at the same time, so we could use her pin. Got 30% and free PH at OKW for 10 days. SO looking forward to it. Can't believe it will be a year and a half since we've been there.

We're requesting Bldg 55 second floor, for the water view.

Say Hi to the fam!


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Hey!!! Yeah, that's what we'll probably do, stay on 81 to 77, stop around Columbia for the night. We have 10 days, so we're not in a hurry (unlike SOME people I know lol).
> 
> Other than the PA Turnpike, are there any other tolls on that route?? We have quarters for 417, which we will definitely use.
> 
> Just planned this trip, a friend got a pin code and we're going at the same time, so we could use her pin. Got 30% and free PH at OKW for 10 days. SO looking forward to it. Can't believe it will be a year and a half since we've been there.
> 
> We're requesting Bldg 55 second floor, for the water view.
> 
> Say Hi to the fam!


Sounds like a nice time. It's been a year and a half already? Wow. 
Lol I have 17 days and I'm in hurry. Lol
We have been on this September time frame as of late and don't hit the same times anymore. Keep me posted when your going, Briana is flying down and meeting up with some college program friends. 
Say hi to Mike and the kids!!


----------



## DSLRuser

OK, leg one complete.  We completed our drive down Thursday night / Friday morning with no issues.  The big storm in the south was a non issue.  Our route just skirted the top and east side of it.  The storm never crossed 24 to the north, or 75 to the east.

We did 1,022 mile in 15 hours and 32 minutes.  21.2 MPG in our 2014 Explorer Sport.  The kids 14 and 9 slept most of the way and I can honestly say this was the easiest drive we have had in a long time.  My wife did the 1st 3 hours.  I did the next 9 hours.  Then my wife did 2, with me finishing the last hour and a half.

We checked into the yacht club at 11am, spent a few hours at the pool, then went to epcot.


----------



## BC1836

*DSLRuser* made it to WDW and *dvczerfs* is back on this thread! Cool. 

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Groomer Gal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First time drivers to WDW here! (We have taken road trips before...Maryland...DC....Myrtle Beach and a few others)
> 
> We are driving from MA...I was wondering if anyone could give me an estimate on tolls?? We will be going over the Tapanzee instead of the GWB.
> I want to load up our EZPass before we depart in 38 days.
> 
> Thanks all!


It's about $30.
We're going then too Not driving though.


----------



## jtopp

thrilled to achieve gold status this coming December!!


----------



## TXStormtrooper

Liisa1965 said:


> So for those of you who stop and spend the night somewhere along the way, do you usually reserve a hotel in advance? I thought I would book something in the Savannah area (we're driving from PA), but DH doesn't think we should in case we hit traffic and don't get that far and it's too late to cancel. We'll be going the last week in April. Is that a very busy time?



I made reservations for our drives both there and back just yesterday.  On our last road trip (not Disney - to S. Dakota from Texas), we had a terrible time finding a room when we were ready to stop.  We went to 4 places before we found one, and were stuck paying the rack rate when we finally found one available.  When I checked yesterday, the hotel we initially had planned to stay at on our way there went up $100 since the last time I checked.    I easily found another place in a neighboring town, but I'm certainly glad I have rooms confirmed now.   For us, stopping to sleep is a must.  We aren't night drivers and enjoy geocaching and the "road trip" fun along the way, so our drive time becomes much longer.


----------



## jtopp

TXStormtrooper said:


> I made reservations for our drives both there and back just yesterday.  On our last road trip (not Disney - to S. Dakota from Texas), we had a terrible time finding a room when we were ready to stop.  We went to 4 places before we found one, and were stuck paying the rack rate when we finally found one available.  When I checked yesterday, the hotel we initially had planned to stay at on our way there went up $100 since the last time I checked.    I easily found another place in a neighboring town, but I'm certainly glad I have rooms confirmed now.   For us, stopping to sleep is a must.  We aren't night drivers and enjoy geocaching and the "road trip" fun along the way, so our drive time becomes much longer.


We only make reservations the first time, being unfamiliar with the drive. Since then, on trips where we stop, we have just driven until we wanted to stop. Fortunately, there has always been rooms available for us. With mobile apps being what they are, we can now have a reservation within minutes.


----------



## dvczerfs

TXStormtrooper said:


> I made reservations for our drives both there and back just yesterday.  On our last road trip (not Disney - to S. Dakota from Texas), we had a terrible time finding a room when we were ready to stop.  We went to 4 places before we found one, and were stuck paying the rack rate when we finally found one available.  When I checked yesterday, the hotel we initially had planned to stay at on our way there went up $100 since the last time I checked.    I easily found another place in a neighboring town, but I'm certainly glad I have rooms confirmed now.   For us, stopping to sleep is a must.  We aren't night drivers and enjoy geocaching and the "road trip" fun along the way, so our drive time becomes much longer.


Best part about driving, op


TXStormtrooper said:


> I made reservations for our drives both there and back just yesterday.  On our last road trip (not Disney - to S. Dakota from Texas), we had a terrible time finding a room when we were ready to stop.  We went to 4 places before we found one, and were stuck paying the rack rate when we finally found one available.  When I checked yesterday, the hotel we initially had planned to stay at on our way there went up $100 since the last time I checked.    I easily found another place in a neighboring town, but I'm certainly glad I have rooms confirmed now.   For us, stopping to sleep is a must.  We aren't night drivers and enjoy geocaching and the "road trip" fun along the way, so our drive time becomes much longer.


Best part about driving...... Doing it your way!


----------



## dvczerfs

Couple pictures of the truckster. Yes, traded in the Mercedes. The Mercedes was nice, drove like a dream but too small for us to travel in. This van has every option that was available and does everything but the dishes. I paid more for this then the Mercedes. Lol geez! Dw and I are getting to old for this.lol


----------



## pwdebbie

Liisa1965 said:


> So for those of you who stop and spend the night somewhere along the way, do you usually reserve a hotel in advance? I thought I would book something in the Savannah area (we're driving from PA), but DH doesn't think we should in case we hit traffic and don't get that far and it's too late to cancel. We'll be going the last week in April. Is that a very busy time?


Are you taking the "inland" route?  If so, we always aim for Orangeburg, SC.  There are a lot of hotels at that exit, a few gas stations, and a few restaurants.  That way, we are past Charlotte and Columbia and not too far from where we would get on I-95.  It leaves us with about five hours to WDW the next day.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 156042 View attachment 156043
> Couple pictures of the truckster. Yes, traded in the Mercedes. The Mercedes was nice, drove like a dream but too small for us to travel in. This van has every option that was available and does everything but the dishes. I paid more for this then the Mercedes. Lol geez! Dw and I are getting to old for this.lol


Nice!  Missed your old van?  I love traveling in our van, very relaxing.  What make?


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Nice!  Missed your old van?  I love traveling in our van, very relaxing.  What make?


Chrysler town and country touring, anniversary edition.


----------



## TXStormtrooper

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 156042 View attachment 156043
> Couple pictures of the truckster. Yes, traded in the Mercedes. The Mercedes was nice, drove like a dream but too small for us to travel in. This van has every option that was available and does everything but the dishes. I paid more for this then the Mercedes. Lol geez! Dw and I are getting to old for this.lol



Very nice!!  This will be our first extended road trip NOT in a minivan.  We'll be in our Subaru Outback that I absolutely love, but it is not nearly as roomy as a minivan.


----------



## dvczerfs

TXStormtrooper said:


> Very nice!!  This will be our first extended road trip NOT in a minivan.  We'll be in our Subaru Outback that I absolutely love, but it is not nearly as roomy as a minivan.


We had a 2006 Chrysler town and country touring that we bought new in 2006. I loved that thing.lol
In 2012, with dd grown, we figured we get something a bit smaller. We bought a 2012 Mercedes glk350 4matic. Truly was a nice car. Still able to cram our lugage behind the rear seat. Had to really cut down on cooler size etc.
But we managed. 
I'm in outside sales and spend a lot of time on the road. The company I work for has bought me a new company minivan every three years for that 20 plus years. I sit very comfortable in a minivan. The Benz was an suv type but you still sat like in a car, your driving leg stretched out a little. In a Benz, the gas peddle is fasten to the floor, it pivots off the floor so you have to push more of the top of the peddle. It's hard to explain, but it killed my back. Yes, I'm the only person in the world uncomfortable in a Benz.lol 
We were very satisfied with the Benz product and looked at a bigger suv. Ok, I'm fifty years old, I want to retire around 55,58, I really didn't want to spend 100k on a car and still not have the room that I would have in a minivan.
So, I went back to a t&c touring L, anniversary edition. I love having room where if I want to crawl in the back and snooze I can. I don't have to worry if I want to buy something or take something down with us.
I was going to lease but man, they gave me a great deal on both the van and the car. 
I'm looking forward to driving it down in September.


----------



## dvczerfs

Didn't take long to get the Dismey on it.lol


----------



## cruisingkat

Looks good dv.  We are looking to move up to a Town & Country from our Sebring convertible.  I guess it will be a big shock in size but we can definitely use the extra space when traveling even though it is just the 2 of us.  We have been checking out minivans and love that on the T&C the second row seats fold into the floor unlike others where you have to remove them.
I want to take DH to Disneyland since my daughters treated me to a trip when one of them did the half marathon out there.  He has never been there.  We would like to drive out there - the furthest west we have driven is Colorado, New Mexico, and Arizona. That trip would probably take close to a month as we would definitely want to see more than Disneyland.
You should see how we manage to get everything packed in the convertible - the minuscule trunk is crammed and the back seat is full.  We have it down to a science. Each item has a specific place in the car and trunk- one thing out of place and we won't get everything in.


----------



## dvczerfs

cruisingkat said:


> Looks good dv.  We are looking to move up to a Town & Country from our Sebring convertible.  I guess it will be a big shock in size but we can definitely use the extra space when traveling even though it is just the 2 of us.  We have been checking out minivans and love that on the T&C the second row seats fold into the floor unlike others where you have to remove them.
> I want to take DH to Disneyland since my daughters treated me to a trip when one of them did the half marathon out there.  He has never been there.  We would like to drive out there - the furthest west we have driven is Colorado, New Mexico, and Arizona. That trip would probably take close to a month as we would definitely want to see more than Disneyland.
> You should see how we manage to get everything packed in the convertible - the minuscule trunk is crammed and the back seat is full.  We have it down to a science. Each item has a specific place in the car and trunk- one thing out of place and we won't get everything in.


I looked at the Honda also, I got a lot more bang for the buck with the Chrysler. Kinda had to shake my head, I had to wait for the van to come in from Canada. Meanwhile, I pass on i95 a huge Honda assembly plant in the carolinas.
Some of the features inside are a heated steering wheel, heated 2nd row seats, three zone heat and a/c, rear camera, Sirius radio and also a travel thing that gives you weather, traffic ,gas stations etc... On the fly. ( got a five year free subscription) 
My Dw is blind in her left eye, this van has little arrows in the side mirrors. When there is a Car next tO you, the little arrow on the mirrors lights up to warn you. Has auto breaking if traffic stops I front of you and your not breaking, it will break for you. Push button start, no key entry ( which is cool ) DVD player with two wireless head phones. Usb ports all over, 120 volt plug for a laptop etc. if your kids are into gaming, it has the conmections for that.
There's is just so much on these things. Got almost 9k off the sticker. They are changing the body style next year so I'm guessing they are trying to get rid of the old body style. The new body just didn't do anything for me. 
Oh, sun roof, has side shades that retract into the door panel. The rear side windows also roll down.
They have a lot on YouTube to check them out. I got the t&c touring L, anniversary edition. I believe there is one above that yet called the platinum edition, I got enough bells and whistles I don't need.lol
Not to mention, this thing was stickered a little over 40k. When we got married, we bought our first new car, I paid 9k for it and didn't sleep for a week worrying about making the payments. Lol


----------



## sharadoc

pwdebbie said:


> Nice!  Missed your old van?  I love traveling in our van, very relaxing.  What make?





dvczerfs said:


> Chrysler town and country touring, anniversary edition.



We are on our 5th Chrysler/Dodge /Plymouth minivan. They last forever, we love them. First one back in early 2000, then Mike got one in 04 (185K MI) , me in'09 (the best one, the red Minnie Van)  that made 8 or 9 WDW trips (168K MI), then this year we both got one, Mike bought a classic 1999 Caravan with 40k miles for work everyday and it looks brand new, mine is a tricked out Grand Caravan with 2 video screens, w rows of heated seats, every option. 

The room, the passenger space, plus storage, stow and go seats, great trip gas mileage. We don't care if people think they are boring, or "suburb-y". For us, it's the greatest vehicle on the road.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 156069
> Didn't take long to get the Dismey on it.lol


Nice Dave!!
I love the stickers. I have an AP magnet. Was the sticker new this year? I'm renewing in a few weeks.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Nice Dave!!
> I love the stickers. I have an AP magnet. Was the sticker new this year? I'm renewing in a few weeks.


No, I got them on eBay. I think I paid $3 each for them.  There is no little trade mark sign on them so I'm sure it's someone printing them out.  Lol. They look good.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> No, I got them on eBay. I think I paid $3 each for them.  There is no little trade mark sign on them so I'm sure it's someone printing them out.  Lol. They look good.


They do look good!! I'll look them them.


----------



## Bvcfourus

I have a question for all of you. We usually drive from Massachusets straight down 95. Last year we took 81, 26, 77 or whatever that route was. We had a great trip down but ran into a lot of traffic on the way home. This time we are looking at route 301 in Virginia and Maryland. Have any of you done this.? What was your experience?


----------



## ReluctantDisaholic

Liisa1965 said:


> So for those of you who stop and spend the night somewhere along the way, do you usually reserve a hotel in advance? I thought I would book something in the Savannah area (we're driving from PA), but DH doesn't think we should in case we hit traffic and don't get that far and it's too late to cancel. We'll be going the last week in April. Is that a very busy time?



Our last trip, we had our stops planned and hotels booked (I like to research hotels and read lots of reviews, etc.). This upcoming trip, dh wants to not book anything, just drive and stop when we're ready. I'm not really on board with the idea since I like planning, but there are so many hotels along the way I'm not worried about not finding one. I just want to be able to look up hotel info before we actually go in and get a room


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Hi all
We will be driving down leaving early Friday morning from just outside of Philadelphia,  I have reservation for Friday night at Country Inn & Suites in Brunswick, GA.  Can anyone give input on what time we should leave?  If we leave by 4:00 am, we would avoid Philly and Baltimore rush, but will that put us in the middle of DC/Virginia rush at at 7:00 am?   This is the first year we decided to to WDW for spring break, usually we go to Hilton Head and we drive straight through overnight leaving home around 7pm Friday night and do hit a lot of traffic at DC/Virginia.  

We leave to come home on Friday, March 25th and we have a reservation for Fairfield Inn in Emporia, Virginia.  

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## amcnj

dvcfamily41801 said:


> Hi all
> We will be driving down leaving early Friday morning from just outside of Philadelphia,  I have reservation for Friday night at Country Inn & Suites in Brunswick, GA.  Can anyone give input on what time we should leave?  If we leave by 4:00 am, we would avoid Philly and Baltimore rush, but will that put us in the middle of DC/Virginia rush at at 7:00 am?   This is the first year we decided to to WDW for spring break, usually we go to Hilton Head and we drive straight through overnight leaving home around 7pm Friday night and do hit a lot of traffic at DC/Virginia.
> 
> We leave to come home on Friday, March 25th and we have a reservation for Fairfield Inn in Emporia, Virginia.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help.




Hi.  I leave a little earlier and am passing DC around 5:30 am, so avoid traffic there.  I believe I have read previously that DC morning rush is 6-10 am, but maybe someone more local there can tell you how it is around 7 AM.


----------



## BC1836

We agree with *amcnj*: pass DC no later than 5:30 a.m. 

And, technically, if you are driving on the Wilson Bridge you actually enter DC for a few hundred feet in between MD and VA.

All the best!


----------



## Liisa1965

pwdebbie said:


> Are you taking the "inland" route?  If so, we always aim for Orangeburg, SC.  There are a lot of hotels at that exit, a few gas stations, and a few restaurants.  That way, we are past Charlotte and Columbia and not too far from where we would get on I-95.  It leaves us with about five hours to WDW the next day.



We took the inland route last year, and stayed at a newly-renovated Hampton Inn in Orangeburg. I think we might try taking 95 all the way down this year. I've got to either start driving faster or get better at avoiding traffic, because we never seem to make it in less than eighteen hours of driving time spread out over two days.


----------



## MarbleBob

Such a fun thread.  I've been a member of DISBoards for years, and for some reason never wandered into the Transportation board until yesterday.  Anyway, happy to have stumbled upon this thread.   We live in western suburbs of St. Louis... The round trip drive to WDW is slightly over 2,000 miles.  We've done the drive 11 times (as adults) with one more coming up in May.  Last summer, we did a 5,000+ mile road trip to Disneyland (also visiting San Francisco, Yosemite, Grand Canyon, etc.). I guess that puts us at Silver level 

Anyway, fun thread.  Looking forward to following along with you all and seeing what additional tips I can pick up


----------



## nono

Bvcfourus said:


> I have a question for all of you. We usually drive from Massachusets straight down 95. Last year we took 81, 26, 77 or whatever that route was. We had a great trip down but ran into a lot of traffic on the way home. This time we are looking at route 301 in Virginia and Maryland. Have any of you done this.? What was your experience?



I think 301 has some construction (possibly minor) in VA right now.  Are you thinking of going over the Chesapeake Bridge and continuing up 301 through eastern Maryland?  If so, that's a real crapshoot too.  Depending on when you are traveling, it can be a complete parking lot.  Maybe someone who lives nearby can hop in and expand on the good/bad times to cross.


----------



## pwdebbie

Liisa1965 said:


> We took the inland route last year, and stayed at a newly-renovated Hampton Inn in Orangeburg. I think we might try taking 95 all the way down this year. I've got to either start driving faster or get better at avoiding traffic, because we never seem to make it in less than eighteen hours of driving time spread out over two days.



Well, from where I am near Chambersburg, PA, it takes me about 18 hours even though the gps says 14. I don't know how *someone* from the Poconos area  manages to do it in less time.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Well, from where I am near Chambersburg, PA, it takes me about 18 hours even though the gps says 14. I don't know how *someone* from the Poconos area  manages to do it in less time.


I have no idea what your talking about. Lol
I think there are a lot of factors, no only speed. Most of the way it's 70mph and if I'm on 75, that's the upper end. I for some reason will hit 80 in spots but in my older age, I don't do it too much for long.
Traveling at night you can make time. You don't break or slow down its just hauling.
How many rest stops and how long of a break you take. We can click off 300 miles without stopping without a problem. But again, I drive for a living so as long as the gas holds out and my bladder, I can go long distances. 
I usually hit the Florida state line in 13 3/4 to 14 hours. I'm generally total trip around 16 hours. That's 1086 miles. It's faster if I go 81/77/26/95. Mileage is real close for both ways. I'm not sure how mapquest calculates miles and time but I always seem to out run the time and do it in less miles. Many of you have seen my charts. Lol


----------



## mousegear

So I just made the first half of the drive yesterday.  We left Southern NJ around 3pm.  I know it wasn't ideal time but couldn't help it with kiddo's school and all the testing, the teachers crammed before the break.  We decided to take things slowly and see where it would take us. Well, obviously, we hit DC traffic big time around the belt way.  Our GPS (traffic smart) was directing us towards 495 west instead of 495 south.   Thankfully, we used to live in DC area so we took the way it was directing.  However, when we hit near exit 39 on 495, we hit major traffic and was crawling.  And GPS map did not look good at all until 95 South bound, Woodbridge, VA.  So instead of crawling, I decided to take George Washington Parkway, knowing that there wouldn't be much traffic (I was right). And jumped on HOV on 395 South.  First part of 395 HOV was cleared without the 3 people limit.  Right around Little River Turnpike (236), you could go on EZ Pass Express HOV which we choose to since the traffic looked horrendous (it was literally a parking lot).  We zipped through that area until Woodbridge, VA which we could see that traffic was normal from HOV lanes (so paid around $8 which was best choice) and got off and continued on 95 without any traffic.  We stopped at Smithfield, NC little after 10 pm.  In a perfect world, it should have taken 6.5 hours for us to make to Smithfield but we did stop for a quick dinner and rest stop.  So we made it here in 7 hours and happy.  Hopefully, this helps someone if they get stuck on Washington Beltway (495).


----------



## nono

mousegear said:


> So I just made the first half of the drive yesterday.  We left Southern NJ around 3pm.  I know it wasn't ideal time but couldn't help it with kiddo's school and all the testing, the teachers crammed before the break.  We decided to take things slowly and see where it would take us. Well, obviously, we hit DC traffic big time around the belt way.  Our GPS (traffic smart) was directing us towards 495 west instead of 495 south.   Thankfully, we used to live in DC area so we took the way it was directing.  However, when we hit near exit 39 on 495, we hit major traffic and was crawling.  And GPS map did not look good at all until 95 South bound, Woodbridge, VA.  So instead of crawling, I decided to take George Washington Parkway, knowing that there wouldn't be much traffic (I was right). And jumped on HOV on 395 South.  First part of 395 HOV was cleared without the 3 people limit.  Right around Little River Turnpike (236), you could go on EZ Pass Express HOV which we choose to since the traffic looked horrendous (it was literally a parking lot).  We zipped through that area until Woodbridge, VA which we could see that traffic was normal from HOV lanes (so paid around $8 which was best choice) and got off and continued on 95 without any traffic.  We stopped at Smithfield, NC little after 10 pm.  In a perfect world, it should have taken 6.5 hours for us to make to Smithfield but we did stop for a quick dinner and rest stop.  So we made it here in 7 hours and happy.  Hopefully, this helps someone if they get stuck on Washington Beltway (495).


Safe travels today!


----------



## BC1836

mousegear said:


> So I just made the first half of the drive yesterday.  We left Southern NJ around 3pm.  I know it wasn't ideal time but couldn't help it with kiddo's school and all the testing, the teachers crammed before the break.  We decided to take things slowly and see where it would take us. Well, obviously, we hit DC traffic big time around the belt way.  Our GPS (traffic smart) was directing us towards 495 west instead of 495 south.   Thankfully, we used to live in DC area so we took the way it was directing.  However, when we hit near exit 39 on 495, we hit major traffic and was crawling.  And GPS map did not look good at all until 95 South bound, Woodbridge, VA.  So instead of crawling, I decided to take George Washington Parkway, knowing that there wouldn't be much traffic (I was right). And jumped on HOV on 395 South.  First part of 395 HOV was cleared without the 3 people limit.  Right around Little River Turnpike (236), you could go on EZ Pass Express HOV which we choose to since the traffic looked horrendous (it was literally a parking lot).  We zipped through that area until Woodbridge, VA which we could see that traffic was normal from HOV lanes (so paid around $8 which was best choice) and got off and continued on 95 without any traffic.  We stopped at Smithfield, NC little after 10 pm.  In a perfect world, it should have taken 6.5 hours for us to make to Smithfield but we did stop for a quick dinner and rest stop.  So we made it here in 7 hours and happy.  Hopefully, this helps someone if they get stuck on Washington Beltway (495).



Your excellent description of the greater DC area drive during rush hour should be a reminder to all about the perils of the "works-over-for-the-day" crowd hitting the road at the same time in that aforementioned area.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> We can click off 300 miles without stopping without a problem. But again, I drive for a living so as long as the gas holds out and my bladder, I can go long distances. Lol



That's an amazing claim, *dvczerfs*...and we know you can do it. [For folks who need more info on this veteran driver go to page one, post one: all-time driving records and look for* dvczerfs*!] 

For us, two hours is the maximum time behind the wheel until we stop. We've gone about three hours a couple of times but that's about it. 

We're headin' back in five weeks.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

MarbleBob said:


> Such a fun thread.  I've been a member of DISBoards for years, and for some reason never wandered into the Transportation board until yesterday.  Anyway, happy to have stumbled upon this thread.   We live in western suburbs of St. Louis... The round trip drive to WDW is slightly over 2,000 miles.  We've done the drive 11 times (as adults) with one more coming up in May.  Last summer, we did a 5,000+ mile road trip to Disneyland (also visiting San Francisco, Yosemite, Grand Canyon, etc.). I guess that puts us at Silver level
> 
> Anyway, fun thread.  Looking forward to following along with you all and seeing what additional tips I can pick up



The founder of this thread appreciates your kind comments.

This thread is based upon information-sharing, a pleasant way to help those who drive long distances in order to get to WDW. We all provide insights to what works best, what to look out for, what to avoid, etc. in an effort to get folks safely to their fun-filled destination in Lake Buena Vista (not Orlando!), FL.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> That's an amazing claim, *dvczerfs*...and we know you can do it. [For folks who need more info on this veteran driver go to page one, post one: all-time driving records and look for* dvczerfs*!]
> 
> For us, two hours is the maximum time behind the wheel until we stop. We've gone about three hours a couple of times but that's about it.
> 
> We're headin' back in five weeks.
> 
> All the best!


What I find interesting, ever pass a tractor trailer, drive a few hours, hit a rest stop for a quick stop, back on the road and pass the same truck? Go another 200 plus miles, stop for gas, back on the road and pass the same truck? 
You keep stopping and keep passing the same truck? Lol 
I understand how they take care of the bladder problem. I understand they have enough fuel to go hundreds of miles but man, I would have to at least stretch my legs! 
I understand there sitting in a chair more comfortable then in your living room but your still driving, still have to concentrate on the road. 
The people who drive those rigs are just amazing.


----------



## sticker231

dvczerfs said:


> What I find interesting, ever pass a tractor trailer, drive a few hours, hit a rest stop for a quick stop, back on the road and pass the same truck? Go another 200 plus miles, stop for gas, back on the road and pass the same truck?
> You keep stopping and keep passing the same truck? Lol
> I understand how they take care of the bladder problem. I understand they have enough fuel to go hundreds of miles but man, I would have to at least stretch my legs!
> I understand there sitting in a chair more comfortable then in your living room but your still driving, still have to concentrate on the road.
> The people who drive those rigs are just amazing.



It is funny while driving down to stop and later on down the road pass a few of the same trucks.  Makes you wonder where they are going also.  

Friday morning departure.  Five days of drifting through work and thinking of our trip.


----------



## mousegear

We finished our drive and arrived at WDW in one piece (both mentally and physically).    The drive was uneventful, if not borning.  However, we hit major traffic around Sanford on I- 4 and 'till Disney.    That was the worst part of the drive since we were just sick of being in the car for so long and all excited that we were so near our final destination.  And took 2 hours to arrive which should have been around 45 minute drive.  Just wanted to let everyone know that I-4 has construction going on both sides.

Is there a good alternate route that we could hit 95 on our way back?  Because we saw major congestion both ways on I-4.


----------



## OKW Lover

mousegear said:


> Is there good alternate route that we could hit 95 on our way back?  Because we saw major congestion both ways on I-4.



The I-4 construction is only going to get worse over the next year or so.  Some folks take 417 around orlando.  Its a long way around, with tolls, but is faster.


----------



## DSLRuser

Just completed non stop trip #16 today.  Got home around 4:00am.  Normally, we would stay and swim, but the rain saturday had us leaving a little early.  Traffic was the worse I have had.  The Floriday turnpike was a parking lot all the way to 75, then north to ocala.  We also saw accidents on 75 new macon, in downtown atlanta, and again in nashville.  All in all, i would say we added 90 minutes to our trip from traffic.

Below is my trip counter as i pulled into the garage.  It included home, to yacht club, to home.  We parked our car on day 1, and never moved it until we drove home.  Disney transportation is the best.

I did all 16.5 hours in the driver seat on the return trip.  I just never got tired.  This was the trip counter says we averaged 65mph, but that was due to traffic, generally, we have the cruise set at 80ish.  This 20mpg in is a 2014 Ford Explorer Sport.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> I have no idea what your talking about. Lol
> I think there are a lot of factors, no only speed. Most of the way it's 70mph and if I'm on 75, that's the upper end. I for some reason will hit 80 in spots but in my older age, I don't do it too much for long.
> Traveling at night you can make time. You don't break or slow down its just hauling.
> How many rest stops and how long of a break you take. We can click off 300 miles without stopping without a problem. But again, I drive for a living so as long as the gas holds out and my bladder, I can go long distances.
> I usually hit the Florida state line in 13 3/4 to 14 hours. I'm generally total trip around 16 hours. That's 1086 miles. It's faster if I go 81/77/26/95. Mileage is real close for both ways. I'm not sure how mapquest calculates miles and time but I always seem to out run the time and do it in less miles. Many of you have seen my charts. Lol



Another marathon driver here.  Those stops just slow me down!  I have fantasized about rolling gas trucks that can refuel you as you drive, similar to what they can do for planes.  I haven't quite gotten to the astronaut stalker's Depends wearing type of drive though.  At least not yet!


----------



## Cheerio

We took the 417 around last month, was about $8.00 in tolls but priceless for time time and lack of traffic


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Gearing up for our long drive later this week!  For the first time, we will have a 3rd driver since my teen son has his license (I'm not sure that is a comfort).  We like to leave super early to avoid traffic and get through Ohio and WVa before the kids start complaining about being hungry, carsick, bored, and needing a bathroom.  The I-77 part of the trip is a breeze.  I'm just hoping we don't run into horrendous traffic on I-95.  We'll stopover south of Savannah for the night (and some decent seafood) and should make it to Disney by early afternoon after spending some time at Give Kids the World.

Laurie


----------



## sharadoc

MarbleBob said:


> Such a fun thread.  I've been a member of DISBoards for years, and for some reason never wandered into the Transportation board until yesterday.  Anyway, happy to have stumbled upon this thread.   We live in western suburbs of St. Louis... The round trip drive to WDW is slightly over 2,000 miles.  We've done the drive 11 times (as adults) with one more coming up in May.  Last summer, we did a 5,000+ mile road trip to Disneyland (also visiting San Francisco, Yosemite, Grand Canyon, etc.). I guess that puts us at Silver level
> 
> Anyway, fun thread.  Looking forward to following along with you all and seeing what additional tips I can pick up



Welcome  it's the best thread on the DIS. Friendliest people and best advice you'll get regarding driving and all it's related info.

Feel free to share too, we want to hear experiences, tips, ideas that worked for you.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> That's an amazing claim, *dvczerfs*...and we know you can do it. [For folks who need more info on this veteran driver go to page one, post one: all-time driving records and look for* dvczerfs*!]
> 
> For us, two hours is the maximum time behind the wheel until we stop. We've gone about three hours a couple of times but that's about it.
> 
> We're headin' back in five weeks.
> 
> All the best!



Speaking of time behind the wheel, both DH and I have crested that hill (not "over it" lol) called 50, and we are discussing the blood clot issue. Sitting for too long can cause blood clots to form in the legs that can travel to your heart. So we are going to figure out a good schedule for stopping, and I think your 2 hours seems like the right amount.

As always, have a wonderful trip and keep us posted on your transportation!


----------



## AaronInWI

In order to keep in proper road-trip driving shape between WDW trips, we just completed our drive from WI to AZ, then on to CA, and back home to WI. In total, we put 5300 miles on the car. In just road trip time (stopping point to stopping point), I figure we drove around 70 hours, and I handled about 65 of those hours, with my wife taking a few hours here and there to allow me to rest. My limit is 2-3 hours between stops. More than that and I stop being able to focus properly.

Since there was new car talk earlier (which I missed while on my trip), last year we traded in our trusty Toyota Rav4, which made two drives to WDW, for a new Highlander. The Rav4 served us well, but the Highlander was much more comfortable for the long drive. The extra room was noticeable, and the difference between the old cloth seats in my Rav4 to the leather in the Highlander was significant. Although it is my daily driver, we bought it specifically because we like to road trip and wanted a little extra space. We had the 10k mile service performed on it right before the trip. They were a little surprised to see us back two weeks later for the 15k mile service.

Now we start planning for WDW next year. 531 days until we head out on the road again.


----------



## dkoerner27

dvczerfs said:


> I have no idea what your talking about. Lol
> I think there are a lot of factors, no only speed. Most of the way it's 70mph and if I'm on 75, that's the upper end. I for some reason will hit 80 in spots but in my older age, I don't do it too much for long.
> Traveling at night you can make time. You don't break or slow down its just hauling.
> How many rest stops and how long of a break you take. We can click off 300 miles without stopping without a problem. But again, I drive for a living so as long as the gas holds out and my bladder, I can go long distances.
> I usually hit the Florida state line in 13 3/4 to 14 hours. I'm generally total trip around 16 hours. That's 1086 miles. It's faster if I go 81/77/26/95. Mileage is real close for both ways. I'm not sure how mapquest calculates miles and time but I always seem to out run the time and do it in less miles. Many of you have seen my charts. Lol



We also travel from the poconos and it takes us about 16-17 hours driving through the night on 81-77-26-95. When we go down next week we'll be trying the 95 route all the way. We leave at 6pm and drive straight through the night. Since I do most of the driving, I have gotten really bored of the inland route, as there is absolutely nothing to see at night. We always come home using 95 and enjoy the night time views of all the cities.


----------



## kbainbridge

Hi everybody,

We've just booked a 4 night WDW, 3 night DCL holiday and although the flights aren't too badly priced ($1300 r/t for 4 people from Toronto), a rental car and some gas works out to be cheaper. I'm still tossing up whether to just fork out the money on flights to save time, but for now I've got a rental car booked and I'm after some tips. We are hoping to drive pretty much straight through, maybe one o/n stop on the way there and one on the way back. Will be a see how we go kind of thing. I do have family in Fayetteville, GA so may see if we can spend a night at their place on the way down. 

What are the best roads to take from Toronto, possibly with fewer tolls? Any hints and tips would be super appreciated


----------



## dvczerfs

dkoerner27 said:


> We also travel from the poconos and it takes us about 16-17 hours driving through the night on 81-77-26-95. When we go down next week we'll be trying the 95 route all the way. We leave at 6pm and drive straight through the night. Since I do most of the driving, I have gotten really bored of the inland route, as there is absolutely nothing to see at night. We always come home using 95 and enjoy the night time views of all the cities.


Have a nice trip. I'm in Nazareth and spend a lot of time in the poconos for work.
All depending when I leave, lately I have been using 81/77/26 on the return trip.
We have been leaving around 6-7pm lately for the ride down and take 81/66/17/95. For some reason it's the mileage and time. ( time is the same for night driving)
If I drive at night, I don't take 81/77/26, not much going on and fewer places to stop. Even though over the years it has been built up. The first time I took that way was in 1985 on our honeymoon, it was like driving on the moon back then.


----------



## BC1836

Regular gas prices shot up six cents to $1.75. 

Hey there: can anyone help the Toronto-based folks who asked for assistance two posts back?

All the best.


----------



## mousegear

kbainbridge said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We've just booked a 4 night WDW, 3 night DCL holiday and although the flights aren't too badly priced ($1300 r/t for 4 people from Toronto), a rental car and some gas works out to be cheaper. I'm still tossing up whether to just fork out the money on flights to save time, but for now I've got a rental car booked and I'm after some tips. We are hoping to drive pretty much straight through, maybe one o/n stop on the way there and one on the way back. Will be a see how we go kind of thing. I do have family in Fayetteville, GA so may see if we can spend a night at their place on the way down.
> 
> What are the best roads to take from Toronto, possibly with fewer tolls? Any hints and tips would be super appreciated



Isn't your trip almost 20 hours to WDW?  I would definitely think that with little ones, you would need an overnight each way.  Isn't Fayetteville in NC?  Unless there is small town in GA also.  I would think you will take 77S down to GA and take 26E to meet 95S which should be around Savannah, GA.  If you stop around there, they have plenty of places to stay/eat overnight.  I've never made a trip straight from Toronto before.  I've drove to Toronto from NJ and NJ to FL in separate trips.  It seems like a long drive and mine is 14 hours from NJ to FL.  However 1300 for 4 pp for flight doesn't seem a lot to me.  It's usually 200~250/person from NJ to Orlando so it's just little more.  I would probably fly for that price.


----------



## Limes96

I'm not sure what the shortest route is from Toronto, but I do know that if you take I-75 south from Detroit there are no tolls until you hit the Florida turnpike just south of Ocala. There are a number of large cities to avoid at rush hour of course, but nothing too terrible.

ETA: just checked the map and saw that Fayetteville is just south of Atlanta. In that case, if you want to spend the night there, 75 would be the way to go. Worst cities at rush hour would be Detroit, Cincinnati, and Atlanta. But you've also got Toledo, Dayton, Knoxville, and Chattanooga too. Not as bad though.


----------



## kbainbridge

mousegear said:


> Isn't your trip almost 20 hours to WDW?  I would definitely think that with little ones, you would need an overnight each way.  Isn't Fayetteville in NC?  Unless there is small town in GA also.  I would think you will take 77S down to GA and take 26E to meet 95S which should be around Savannah, GA.  If you stop around there, they have plenty of places to stay/eat overnight.  I've never made a trip straight from Toronto before.  I've drove to Toronto from NJ and NJ to FL in separate trips.  It seems like a long drive and mine is 14 hours from NJ to FL.  However 1300 for 4 pp for flight doesn't seem a lot to me.  It's usually 200~250/person from NJ to Orlando so it's just little more.  I would probably fly for that price.



$1300 isn't terrible, but I've paid less. We are from Australia so after paying the flights from Australia to Canada + Disneyworld and our cruise I'm trying to save money where I can lol


----------



## kbainbridge

And yes, Fayetteville just outside of Atlanta


----------



## dvczerfs

kbainbridge said:


> $1300 isn't terrible, but I've paid less. We are from Australia so after paying the flights from Australia to Canada + Disneyworld and our cruise I'm trying to save money where I can lol


Wow! How long of a flight is that from Australia to Canada? 
I know some friends in Canada and they tell me it's cheaper to drive across the border into the US and fly to Florida from there?


----------



## kbainbridge

dvczerfs said:


> Wow! How long of a flight is that from Australia to Canada?
> I know some friends in Canada and they tell me it's cheaper to drive across the border into the US and fly to Florida from there?


It's takes about 22 hours total with the stopovers. We do it yearly so my kids cope really well!!
We usually fly to Orlando from Buffalo, NY but with the exchange it only saves $80. Not really worth it. We have priced our flights out to fly out of Buffalo and back into Toronto because Buffalo flight times are better. Still tossing up between driving and flying. I love Orlando airport lol


----------



## dvczerfs

kbainbridge said:


> It's takes about 22 hours total with the stopovers. We do it yearly so my kids cope really well!!
> We usually fly to Orlando from Buffalo, NY but with the exchange it only saves $80. Not really worth it. We have priced our flights out to fly out of Buffalo and back into Toronto because Buffalo flight times are better. Still tossing up between driving and flying. I love Orlando airport lol


That is a long flight. Sorry can't help you out too much with driving from Toronto. I do a 16 hour drive and Toronto is a good 5 hours north of me. 
Everyone is different, if you guys can drive straight through I say go for it. Sounds like your children are seasoned travelers. 
It's always good when you have cooperating passengers 
Good luck to you and have a nice trip.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Just wanted to post to see my countdown ticker  I can't wait!  I have about 3 more weeks until spring break and then 7 more weeks until school is out.  We leave July 11th or 12th depending on where we want to stop on the way down.  We check in on the 15th.


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> Regular gas prices shot up six cents to $1.75.
> 
> All the best.



A four-cents jump in one day: up to $1.79.

All the best!


----------



## OKW Lover

$1.96 at the Speedways on WDW property.


----------



## dvczerfs

Childs play. Lol. You people have to start paying some Pa. Taxes! Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 158583
> Childs play. Lol. You people have to start paying some Pa. Taxes! Lol


You think Disney can "give it to ya". You should meet our governor. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Same station is up to $2.15 this morning.


----------



## wmcyip

A quick update on the traffic going SOUTH BOUND on NJ Turnpike to Delaware Memorial Bridges to I-295 to I-95 and I-495.

We took a short drive to WADC this past weekend and got stuck on the Delaware Memorial Bridges as there was construction on the left lanes immediately after the tolls-- the two left lanes would merge into one, causing the traffic jam.

--Stay on the right on the bridge for EZPass and Cash lanes

--Stay on the right lanes when heading toward I-95 and I-495.  There are certain areas where the right shoulder is a lane, but not marked clearly, passing the I-495 exit and continuing to I-95.


Happy driving!


----------



## BC1836

wmcyip said:


> A quick update on the traffic going SOUTH BOUND on NJ Turnpike to Delaware Memorial Bridges to I-295 to I-95 and I-495.
> 
> We took a short drive to WADC this past weekend and got stuck on the Delaware Memorial Bridges as there was construction on the left lanes immediately after the tolls-- the two left lanes would merge into one, causing the traffic jam.
> 
> --Stay on the right on the bridge for EZPass and Cash lanes
> 
> --Stay on the right lanes when heading toward I-95 and I-495.  There are certain areas where the right shoulder is a lane, but not marked clearly, passing the I-495 exit and continuing to I-95.
> 
> 
> Happy driving!



Thanks for the alert. Hopefully, things will improve on this roadway in three weeks.

All the best!


----------



## DisneySOS

Greetings, NJ driver here traveling in May.  As much as I'd love to, we can't drive straight through for several reasons.  Can anyone suggest some good places to spend the night either in Georgia or the southern part of South Carolina.  Also any places we may want to avoid would be great too.  I have points with Hampton Inns if that means anything.


----------



## dvczerfs

DisneySOS said:


> Greetings, NJ driver here traveling in May.  As much as I'd love to, we can't drive straight through for several reasons.  Can anyone suggest some good places to spend the night either in Georgia or the southern part of South Carolina.  Also any places we may want to avoid would be great too.  I have points with Hampton Inns if that means anything.


I have stayed in about 10 different Hampton inns from North Carolina to Georgia and haven't hit a bad one yet. Most of them along i95 are new. 
I usually will make a reservation if I'm planning on stopping. If not, if you have the ap on your phone, when you start getting ready to stop, just book off your your ap. It beats stopping at a few hotels just to be told there's no room at the inn. Lol
Have a nice trip!


----------



## DisneySOS

dvczerfs said:


> I have stayed in about 10 different Hampton inns from North Carolina to Georgia and haven't hit a bad one yet. Most of them along i95 are new.
> I usually will make a reservation if I'm planning on stopping. If not, if you have the ap on your phone, when you start getting ready to stop, just book off your your ap. It beats stopping at a few hotels just to be told there's no room at the inn. Lol
> Have a nice trip!


Good to know. Yes, I do have the app on my phone but I was hoping to have a few destinations in mind as to where to stop.  I'm thinking closer to Savannah will be more expensive.  It's so weird planning so many things for the Disney trip and then we're pretty much winging it on where we stay the night before! Thank you.


----------



## BC1836

DisneySOS said:


> Greetings, NJ driver here traveling in May.  As much as I'd love to, we can't drive straight through for several reasons.  Can anyone suggest some good places to spend the night either in Georgia or the southern part of South Carolina.  Also any places we may want to avoid would be great too.  I have points with Hampton Inns if that means anything.



Pooler, GA would be a good spotl for you to complete your first day's drive. Your next day's drive would be 4-5 hours depending on I-4 traffic.

All the best!


----------



## sticker231

BC1836 said:


> Pooler, GA would be a good spotl for you to complete your first day's drive. Your next day's drive would be 4-5 hours depending on I-4 traffic.
> 
> All the best!



Pooler is a good stop.  We stopped there Friday night. We were scheduled for Bonnet Creek, but the traffic in SC was terrible. As BC1836 said, it is a short drive to WDW.


----------



## mousegear

I have to agree that SC traffic was horrible.  However, once we got to GA, it was better.  If you could drive to Brunswick, GA was also good area with lots of place to stay as well.


----------



## EcknMama

We are planning on driving to Disney this October. Round trip from South Dakota will be over 3200 miles. It's our first big road trip with our 4 kids.  We have a couple ideas on routes/stops.


----------



## dvczerfs

With all the talk of I4 construction kicking up. Looks like it will be a 30 year Jacksonville project, lol
I'm thinking of getting a sun pass. Knock on wood, we have always had good luck on I4. We travel on it at odd times which helps but it sounds it is only getting worse. 
My in-laws now full time Floidians, I guess it's time.
I have been on there web site, sounds straight forward. Anyone with a sun pass that has any tips, things to look for? 
( hopefully it won't be to many years and I can get a license plate with the oranges on it) lol


----------



## OKW Lover

dvczerfs said:


> I have been on there web site, sounds straight forward. Anyone with a sun pass that has any tips, things to look for?


Get the one that has suction cups so you can move it from car to car.


----------



## nono

EcknMama said:


> We are planning on driving to Disney this October. Round trip from South Dakota will be over 3200 miles. It's our first big road trip with our 4 kids.  We have a couple ideas on routes/stops.


Good luck planning!  Hope to drive out your way from NJ one of these days!


----------



## dvcville

DisneySOS said:


> Greetings, NJ driver here traveling in May.  As much as I'd love to, we can't drive straight through for several reasons.  Can anyone suggest some good places to spend the night either in Georgia or the southern part of South Carolina.  Also any places we may want to avoid would be great too.  I have points with Hampton Inns if that means anything.



We have stayed in Brunswick Ga, and Kingsland GA.  We prefer Kingsland and stayed at a Comfort suites inn for less than $100. When we stayed in Brunswick it was just a Days inn no suite, that was also less than $100. They are both off of I95 with plenty of other hotels and I believe there was a Hampton Inn in Kingsland GA, and places to eat. You will have less than 4 hours to drive the next day.


----------



## dvcville

102 days till we hit the road. I have checked out DW mini van and it needed some work. So I rolled up the sleeves and replaced a wheel bearing, put on new brakes and rotors, and fixed the cruise control. I am glad I was able to do this on my own. We saved a $$$ and the leaves us more $$$ for our trip.


----------



## Goofygirl17

99 days until we leave!  Just found out that my brother has CM tickets for my husband so we don't have to buy him any


----------



## dvczerfs

Goofygirl17 said:


> 99 days until we leave!  Just found out that my brother has CM tickets for my husband so we don't have to buy him any


Ahhhh, I remember those days!!! We never used dd guest pass only because I just re upped our aps and she had to be with us to use it. She got to use them for her grandparents. 
The one thing I loved was the first time we went to the mk all together, she pulled out her id and in she went, no charge. That was the first time I didn't have to pay for her since she was three !!!  You couldn't of smacked the smile off my face with a shovel!! Lol
She did get to use some discounts with us. Food, souvenirs... 
If you get time, have him take you over to CompanyD and cast connections!! (If you haven't been yet) 
I came away broke. Lol


----------



## Goofygirl17

dvczerfs said:


> Ahhhh, I remember those days!!! We never used dd guest pass only because I just re upped our aps and she had to be with us to use it. She got to use them for her grandparents.
> The one thing I loved was the first time we went to the mk all together, she pulled out her id and in she went, no charge. That was the first time I didn't have to pay for her since she was three !!!  You couldn't of smacked the smile off my face with a shovel!! Lol
> She did get to use some discounts with us. Food, souvenirs...
> If you get time, have him take you over to CompanyD and cast connections!! (If you haven't been yet)
> I came away broke. Lol




dczerfs- My brother isn't going with us.  He gets tickets to give to family members so that's what we're using.


----------



## dvczerfs

Goofygirl17 said:


> dczerfs- My brother isn't going with us.  He gets tickets to give to family members so that's what we're using.


That's cool. The only tickets she got were her blue pass's. ( this was back in 2013). She had to enter the park with us to use them. She could buy tickets at a discount at Company D. 
That cm had to be there thing was a pain. Im glad to see they changed it. 
Have a nice trip!!


----------



## cruisingkat

Getting excited for our May trip and getting the car checked out (new car will have to wait a while).
DD bought us a rectangular utility tote from Thirty-One Gifts which will hold our snacks for the car.  I figure that  it will be much easier to reach into and grab what we want instead of the bag we were using (things sank to the bottom of that bag).  The sides stay up on the tote and it holds a bunch of Disney popcorn buckets upright (we use those to keep the chips fresh and un-crushed and with their different colored lids, it is easy to keep the snacks organized and to grab what you want). 
The great thing about this trip, we will get home late May for two weeks (just enough time to do laundry and repack) and will be headed down again in June.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> With all the talk of I4 construction kicking up. Looks like it will be a 30 year Jacksonville project, lol
> I'm thinking of getting a sun pass. Knock on wood, we have always had good luck on I4. We travel on it at odd times which helps but it sounds it is only getting worse.
> My in-laws now full time Floidians, I guess it's time.
> I have been on there web site, sounds straight forward. Anyone with a sun pass that has any tips, things to look for?
> ( hopefully it won't be to many years and I can get a license plate with the oranges on it) lol



Yessssss - 417 all the way!!!

I just keep rolls of quarters in the van.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Yessssss - 417 all the way!!!
> 
> I just keep rolls of quarters in the van.


Lol !!! Next thing you know I'll take i95. Lol. ( not a chance ) lol
We always had good luck on I4, even the year I hit Orlando at 5pm, which we crawled for a few miles and once past the city, we were going about 55. Which is always a good idea in that area.
When we visit Tammys parents, we hit two tolls. 
The way home I never have a problem because we leave at 2am, on the way down, I'll keep doing what I do, I have Tammy check the Orlando traffic cameras and if it's clear, we stay on I4. 
This trip I'm going to hit Orlando on a Saturday morning in September so we'll see how it goes. 
I did see the transponder with section cups so I don't have to keep it in the window. 
I also was reading that the pa turnpike is going to go all no cash. So I'm guessing it's going to be the trend and all toll roads will go no cash at some point.


----------



## Goofygirl17

dvczerfs said:


> That's cool. The only tickets she got were her blue pass's. ( this was back in 2013). She had to enter the park with us to use them. She could buy tickets at a discount at Company D.
> That cm had to be there thing was a pain. Im glad to see they changed it.
> Have a nice trip!!



He works at ESPN so maybe that's why they're different?


----------



## 3girlstraveltheworld

Hello everyone-  

We are driving down from Saint John, New Brunswick- about 1.5 hours from Canadian border.  

We are hoping to drive to mass to see family on October 20th- arriving about 10pm. And then leaving there about 5am the following day! We do gain an hour by crossing the border-  so that helps. 

We are a family of 5- blended family: me, DW, DD12, DS9, and DD9- it'll be her birthday during the trip- there are two drivers- although DW will just be getting her license this spring. 

My questions-  when we leave mass we are planning a trip over to Scranton and down to Roanoke- then trans to 95.  

People keep mentioning a very scary descent on the route. Can anyone elaborate as to where this is? And maybe a timeline of us getting to it? We will make regular stops for gas, stretching. 

We are hoping to drive as far as we can and crash in the minivan for a couple of hours if needed. Then wake and keep going-  only reason for this is because of the expense of having 3 kids instead 2. Meaning that we need a bigger room- or even two rooms. 

Our off site resort rental starts on Saturday, October 22-Nov 5. And we need to report to work in NB on Oct 9th. 

Thanks guys-  loving this board- read from page 1-74.  Wow!


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> Lol !!! Next thing you know I'll take i95. Lol. ( not a chance ) lol
> We always had good luck on I4, even the year I hit Orlando at 5pm, which we crawled for a few miles and once past the city, we were going about 55. Which is always a good idea in that area.
> When we visit Tammys parents, we hit two tolls.
> The way home I never have a problem because we leave at 2am, on the way down, I'll keep doing what I do, I have Tammy check the Orlando traffic cameras and if it's clear, we stay on I4.
> This trip I'm going to hit Orlando on a Saturday morning in September so we'll see how it goes.
> I did see the transponder with section cups so I don't have to keep it in the window.
> I also was reading that the pa turnpike is going to go all no cash. So I'm guessing it's going to be the trend and all toll roads will go no cash at some point.



There's a chance we'll cancel if Lauren gets Tracy in Hairspray. If we do go, we need some advice. Maybe we can meet at a Cracker Barrel and you can give us road tips for your back way???


----------



## Iowamomof4

Curious... would you rather A) Drive through Atlanta on the Sunday after Thanksgiving or B) Drive through Atlanta the next day, Monday?

Trying to decide how to plan our trip in case flying falls through. Thanks!


----------



## cruisingkat

Iowamomof4 said:


> Curious... would you rather A) Drive through Atlanta on the Sunday after Thanksgiving or B) Drive through Atlanta the next day, Monday?
> 
> Trying to decide how to plan our trip in case flying falls through. Thanks!


Which part of the trip - down to FL or back home and what time do you plan on driving through Atlanta - morning. rush hours, evening, night?


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> There's a chance we'll cancel if Lauren gets Tracy in Hairspray. If we do go, we need some advice. Maybe we can meet at a Cracker Barrel and you can give us road tips for your back way???



We can do that. Lol


----------



## Iowamomof4

cruisingkat said:


> Which part of the trip - down to FL or back home and what time do you plan on driving through Atlanta - morning. rush hours, evening, night?



On the way down. We would probably attempt to adjust our timing more if we end up driving through on Monday. We went through around 10 or 11 pm last time. Wasn't terrible. I *think* I'd rather drive through that Sunday afternoon though, unless it would be awful with post-Thanksgiving traffic.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Ticker check  

and we were on page 2 which is just not acceptable


----------



## BC1836

Okay, whose headin' south next? We're gettin' ready.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Okay, whose headin' south next? We're gettin' ready.


Not until July for us for the DIS 10th anniversary celebration.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We're flying down on Saturday. Can't wait!!!
But the drive won't be until July.


----------



## mom4praise

Hello I usually just lurk on this board, watching gas prices and traffic issues. We leave in 9 days for our second drive to Disney. We are in Maryland and just take 95 straight down. Last time I tried to do it in one shot and I was exhausted, not to mention my youngest was a grouch from sitting still way too long. This time we are traveling in the evening and stopping overnight.


----------



## cruisingkat

Iowamomof4 said:


> On the way down. We would probably attempt to adjust our timing more if we end up driving through on Monday. We went through around 10 or 11 pm last time. Wasn't terrible. I *think* I'd rather drive through that Sunday afternoon though, unless it would be awful with post-Thanksgiving traffic.


Driving through Atlanta down to FL on the Sunday after Thanksgiving shouldn't be too bad unless there is a game in town that day.  Most traffic should be headed north from FL after the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Iowamomof4

cruisingkat said:


> Driving through Atlanta down to FL on the Sunday after Thanksgiving shouldn't be too bad unless there is a game in town that day.  Most traffic should be headed north from FL after the Thanksgiving holiday.



Ah, good point!


----------



## BC1836

mom4praise said:


> Hello I usually just lurk on this board, watching gas prices and traffic issues. We leave in 9 days for our second drive to Disney. We are in Maryland and just take 95 straight down.



Nine days, eh? Our tentative departure is ten days from now!

All the best!


----------



## 3girlstraveltheworld

3girlstraveltheworld said:


> Hello everyone-
> 
> We are driving down from Saint John, New Brunswick- about 1.5 hours from Canadian border.
> 
> We are hoping to drive to mass to see family on October 20th- arriving about 10pm. And then leaving there about 5am the following day! We do gain an hour by crossing the border-  so that helps.
> 
> We are a family of 5- blended family: me, DW, DD12, DS9, and DD9- it'll be her birthday during the trip- there are two drivers- although DW will just be getting her license this spring.
> 
> My questions-  when we leave mass we are planning a trip over to Scranton and down to Roanoke- then trans to 95.
> 
> People keep mentioning a very scary descent on the route. Can anyone elaborate as to where this is? And maybe a timeline of us getting to it? We will make regular stops for gas, stretching.
> 
> We are hoping to drive as far as we can and crash in the minivan for a couple of hours if needed. Then wake and keep going-  only reason for this is because of the expense of having 3 kids instead 2. Meaning that we need a bigger room- or even two rooms.
> 
> Our off site resort rental starts on Saturday, October 22-Nov 5. And we need to report to work in NB on Oct 9th.
> 
> Thanks guys-  loving this board- read from page 1-74.  Wow!




Hey guys-  can anyone help out with the above??  

Also- we just purchased a 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan!!  It's white and so the kids named it Baymax. 

Looking forward to our trip in October!


----------



## CherylA

Leaving in two days from Connecticut.  So excited!  Still lots to do though!  Got the route all mapped out, pretty much 95 the whole way.  We're staying overnight in Walterboro SC.


----------



## BC1836

CherylA said:


> Leaving in two days from Connecticut.  So excited!  Still lots to do though!  Got the route all mapped out, pretty much 95 the whole way.  We're staying overnight in Walterboro SC.



We will be following the same route when we pick up I-95 over the Delaware Memorial Bridge...one week after you. Please be kind enough to post your times crossing state borders and any construction of note.

All the best from the Jersey Shore!


----------



## CherylA

BC1836 said:


> We will be following the same route when we pick up I-95 over the Delaware Memorial Bridge...one week after you. Please be kind enough to post your times crossing state borders and any construction of note.
> 
> All the best from the Jersey Shore!




I sure will!


----------



## pwdebbie

3girlstraveltheworld said:


> Hey guys-  can anyone help out with the above??
> 
> Also- we just purchased a 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan!!  It's white and so the kids named it Baymax.
> 
> Looking forward to our trip in October!



Just replying that I see your post but have nothing to contribute.  Perhaps someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## justreading

I will be driving the same route at the end of the month too so I'll be interested in your updates as well!


----------



## Liisa1965

Leaving in six days. Gas prices keep going up. That's as good a reason as any to leave Pennsylvania. Anyone know what gas prices are right now around WDW?


----------



## OKW Lover

Liisa1965 said:


> Leaving in six days. Gas prices keep going up. That's as good a reason as any to leave Pennsylvania. Anyone know what gas prices are right now around WDW?


$1.94/gal at the Speedway stations on WDW property.


----------



## chepic

Left RI at 1 am.  We are North Carolina now.  Just stopped for gas last exit in Virginia Exxon and paid $1.84/gal.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

chepic said:


> Left RI at 1 am.  We are North Carolina now.  Just stopped for gas last exit in Virginia Exxon and paid $1.84/gal.


Have a great trip! We are leaving in a few hours, but flying this time. The drive will be in July.


----------



## pwdebbie

This day one year ago -- the van was packed and we were ready to hit the road after church on Sunday for WDW.  Feeling a bit melancholy today.  Had to come here and get a Disney fix.


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> Left RI at 1 am.  We are North Carolina now.  Just stopped for gas last exit in Virginia Exxon and paid $1.84/gal.


Cheryl !!!  have a nice trip!!! That is not your son in the middle in the picture in your signature is it?


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> This day one year ago -- the van was packed and we were ready to hit the road after church on Sunday for WDW.  Feeling a bit melancholy today.  Had to come here and get a Disney fix.


I'm starting to regret not going this spring also. Lol
We were out close to your area last weekend. My sister lives in Harrisburg. Went out for her grandsons first birthday.


----------



## chepic

From RI at 1:00am to OKW @ 7:20 pm.   Great drive this time.  Leaving this am at 8 to get to pet of Miami.  Way home we are going from Miami to Hilton Head.  The from HH to RI.   Will keep you updated.


----------



## chepic

dvczerfs said:


> Cheryl !!!  have a nice trip!!! That is not your son in the middle in the picture in your signature is it?


Yes...that's from 2 years ago too!!!!  Hard to believe that he is that tall so quick.


----------



## dvczerfs

chepic said:


> Yes...that's from 2 years ago too!!!!  Hard to believe that he is that tall so quick.


Wow, did he grow up. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Goofygirl17

chepic said:


> Left RI at 1 am.  We are North Carolina now.  Just stopped for gas last exit in Virginia Exxon and paid $1.84/gal.



Have fun!!


----------



## Goofygirl17

3girlstraveltheworld said:


> Hey guys-  can anyone help out with the above??
> 
> Also- we just purchased a 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan!!  It's white and so the kids named it Baymax.
> 
> Looking forward to our trip in October!



Can you post your route?  Maybe someone will be able to help.  We take the inland route down through Pennsylvania etc and get on 95 in I think GA.


----------



## dvczerfs

I take a couple inland routes, I start out on i78 into i81 in pa. if any of those interstates look familiar to you. 
Most popular inland from here is 78/81/77/26/95, you will hit i95 in South Carolina. I also use 78/81/66/17/95 which is a good night time route. You will pick up i95 at Mile marker 133 in Virginia just north of Richmond. Both are just about the same miles and time, pending day of week, time of day.
I use 66/17 on the way down, hitting i95 at 11pm/ midnight time frame. Way home I use 77/26, which isn't bad going either way, just I hit the blue ridge mountain range during the day and not in the middle of the night.
Both ways for me, pending on stops and driving habits, are 1086 miles and 15 1/2 - 16 hour trips. 
I have posted on here point to point, time and mileage charts on both ways including stops. May have to go back in the thread a bit but it's there. 
It's all different pending on where you live, how you travel, time of year, what day etc....


----------



## Goofygirl17

dvczerfs said:


> I take a couple inland routes, I start out on i78 into i81 in pa. if any of those interstates look familiar to you.
> Most popular inland from here is 78/81/77/26/95, you will hit i95 in South Carolina. I also use 78/81/66/17/95 which is a good night time route. You will pick up i95 at Mile marker 133 in Virginia just north of Richmond. Both are just about the same miles and time, pending day of week, time of day.
> I use 66/17 on the way down, hitting i95 at 11pm/ midnight time frame. Way home I use 77/26, which isn't bad going either way, just I hit the blue ridge mountain range during the day and not in the middle of the night.
> Both ways for me, pending on stops and driving habits, are 1086 miles and 15 1/2 - 16 hour trips.
> I have posted on here point to point, time and mileage charts on both ways including stops. May have to go back in the thread a bit but it's there.
> It's all different pending on where you live, how you travel, time of year, what day etc....



Thanks dvczerfs!  I knew you would have an answer.  I think she's worried about the steep downhill in VA?  I can't remember.  I don't pay much attention to what state we're in when- I just keep on truckin'   That's why I couldn't remember if we hit 95 in SC or GA.


----------



## dvczerfs

It's a steep grade but it's miles long. Unless your pulling a large camper, it really isn't to bad. Take your life more in your hands on I4.


----------



## LadyBeBop

cruisingkat said:


> Driving through Atlanta down to FL on the Sunday after Thanksgiving shouldn't be too bad unless there is a game in town that day.  Most traffic should be headed north from FL after the Thanksgiving holiday.



Unfortunately, there is an NFL game in Atlanta that Sunday.  Arizona Cardinals at Atlanta Falcons.  Tentative time for the game is 1 PM ET.  The game will probably remain at that time; however there is a slight chance the game might be moved to late afternoon or even evening.  We won't know until about ten days before the game.


----------



## BC1836

LadyBeBop said:


> Unfortunately, there is an NFL game in Atlanta that Sunday.  Arizona Cardinals at Atlanta Falcons.  Tentative time for the game is 1 PM ET.  The game will probably remain at that time; however there is a slight chance the game might be moved to late afternoon or even evening.  We won't know until about ten days before the game.



Major sports events have a big impact on traffic when driving to and from WDW.  We experienced a significant delay driving on I-95 in Baltimore an hour or so before a Ravens game because we never considered it. Drivers have to include sports events schedules into their travel plans.

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

BC1836 said:


> Major sports events have a big impact on traffic when driving to and from WDW.  We experienced a significant delay driving on I-95 in Baltimore an hour or so before a Ravens game because we never considered it. Drivers have to include sports events schedules into their travel plans.
> 
> All the best!



Major concerts have an effect also.  We never make hotel reservations for our trips.  We just decide when we're done driving and we've always found a nice hotel.  Last year we went to Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary in Locust Grove GA on our way down- so a long way off our regular route.  We stopped an hour or so before Atlanta and had a very hard time finding a hotel.  There was some kind of major concert or event in Atlanta and all the hotels were booked.


----------



## dvcville

*84 days to go. before we hit the road....*


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17 said:


> Major concerts have an effect also.  We never make hotel reservations for our trips.  We just decide when we're done driving and we've always found a nice hotel.  Last year we went to Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary in Locust Grove GA on our way down- so a long way off our regular route.  We stopped an hour or so before Atlanta and had a very hard time finding a hotel.  There was some kind of major concert or event in Atlanta and all the hotels were booked.



Indeed! Any kind of major event --- planned or unplanned --- affects a 2,000+ mile WDW round trip!

We'll see what happens to us on Friday. 

All the best!


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> It's a steep grade but it's miles long. Unless your pulling a large camper, it really isn't to bad. Take your life more in your hands on I4.



Are you on the side of a mountain where you can see over the edge????


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Are you on the side of a mountain where you can see over the edge????







This is not my video but it will give you a good idea.


----------



## BC1836

Tomorrow! 

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

So this trip I'm taking both girls and 2 of their friends in our Honda pilot.  Lots of seats but not necessarily a lot of room for bags.  So I'm wondering if I should use duffle bags instead of suitcases.  Any thoughts or suggestions for what size or where to get them?


----------



## dvczerfs

Goofygirl17 said:


> So this trip I'm taking both girls and 2 of their friends in our Honda pilot.  Lots of seats but not necessarily a lot of room for bags.  So I'm wondering if I should use duffle bags instead of suitcases.  Any thoughts or suggestions for what size or where to get them?


Is that a total of five women and there bags?   U-HAUL. Lol
i can try to help. What we did before dvc (1999) I would divide the trip in half and wash half way through the trip. If it was a 10 day trip, we packed for six, just in case.  
We have an owners locker and we always get at least a one bedroom so we do wash in the room. We have duffle bags, I just get the cheap ones at Walmart and use them. We bring our bed pillows, soda, wine, beer lol all in duffle bags. 
Duffle bags are a good idea, less wasted space and you can jam a lot of stuff in them.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> All the best!


Are you going again. Lol

Have a nice BC, keep us posted!


----------



## Goofygirl17

dvczerfs said:


> Is that a total of five women and there bags?   U-HAUL. Lol
> i can try to help. What we did before dvc (1999) I would divide the trip in half and wash half way through the trip. If it was a 10 day trip, we packed for six, just in case.
> We have an owners locker and we always get at least a one bedroom so we do wash in the room. We have duffle bags, I just get the cheap ones at Walmart and use them. We bring our bed pillows, soda, wine, beer lol all in duffle bags.
> Duffle bags are a good idea, less wasted space and you can jam a lot of stuff in them.



I've told the girls to pack light  We're staying in a timeshare with a washer and dryer so we don't need a lot.  We also each bring a backpack with overnight stuff and our bathing suits for the hotel we stop at on the way down.  So I guess we're going duffel bag shopping.

Also, my husband is coming down for about 5 days but he's flying  I think he's doing it to avoid the drive with 5 women.


----------



## dvczerfs

Goofygirl17 said:


> I've told the girls to pack light  We're staying in a timeshare with a washer and dryer so we don't need a lot.  We also each bring a backpack with overnight stuff and our bathing suits for the hotel we stop at on the way down.  So I guess we're going duffel bag shopping.
> 
> Also, my husband is coming down for about 5 days but he's flying  I think he's doing it to avoid the drive with 5 women.


If it was us, staying overnight on the road, pack one day in your back pack and two days in the suit case. I throw wash in the washer every morning before we head out and hang or dry it when we come back around lunch. ( then again it's just the two of us, three max) 
Yes, just because I'm on vacation doesn't relieve me of my laundry duties. Lol ( I have a tuff wife lol )


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from Lake Buena Vista!

We had the worst I-95 experience ever: a 40-minute crawl through the Key Tunnel in Baltimore (a bus crash just outside of the tunnel) followed by another minor crash (with one lane closed) and the subsequent tie-up. And then: the monsoon! Staring north of Richmond to southern South Carolina on and off torrential downpours...hazard lights on, several cars w/trailers and a SUV slid off the road. 
We had to turn off at an exit because we couldn't see much in front of us. Unreal! 

We made it to Yulee, FL for the night. The next afternoon after a visit to Port Orange we arrived in Lake Buena Vista where we check into a Disney Springs area hotel before driving to the GFR tomorrow morning.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

We made it. Grand Floridian Resort. Club level. Tower room. We are in Disney magic land.

And the vehicle rests in the parking lot.

All the best! 

"


----------



## Liisa1965

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from Lake Buena Vista!
> 
> We had the worst I-95 experience ever: a 40-minute crawl through the Key Tunnel in Baltimore (a bus crash just outside of the tunnel) followed by another minor crash (with one lane closed) and the subsequent tie-up. And then: the monsoon! Staring north of Richmond to southern South Carolina on and off torrential downpours...hazard lights on, several cars w/trailers and a SUV slid off the road.
> We had to turn off at an exit because we couldn't see much in front of us. Unreal!
> 
> We made it to Yulee, FL for the night. The next afternoon after a visit to Port Orange we arrived in Lake Buena Vista where we check into a Disney Springs area hotel before driving to the GFR tomorrow morning.
> 
> All the best!


We were in that monsoon! We had hoped to get to Savannah. We only made it as far as Florence, and that was after twelve hours on the road. Hours and hours of traffic in Virginia as well. We were up bright and early the next morning, but it still took an additional 8.5 hours of driving.  I think we're going to have to try beginning our drives late at night. We have tried the daytime drives for a few years now, and it's taking us longer every year.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We made the trek from Chicago on 4/15 and back home on 4/23.   Lost 2 hours to traffic/road construction on I-24 near Nashville, the usual traffic and craziness in Atlanta, and a few slowdowns here and there along the way, but nothing too bad.  Slow and steady all the way there and back.  Trip down was 21 hours door to door and 24 hours home with stops along the way to eat, gas up and rest at rest stops.

The countdown to our August trip begins - 109 days until we're back on the road again to our happy place!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> We made it. Grand Floridian Resort. Club level. Tower room. We are in Disney magic land.
> 
> And the vehicle rests in the parking lot.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> "


Glad you made it BC, have a nice trip!


----------



## dvczerfs

Liisa1965 said:


> We were in that monsoon! We had hoped to get to Savannah. We only made it as far as Florence, and that was after twelve hours on the road. Hours and hours of traffic in Virginia as well. We were up bright and early the next morning, but it still took an additional 8.5 hours of driving.  I think we're going to have to try beginning our drives late at night. We have tried the daytime drives for a few years now, and it's taking us longer every year.


Timing is everything but weather and wrecks you just can't plan for. Over the years, we have departed at all different times, stay over night, no stop trips. In my old age, lol, I don't sleep that much anyway. I get home from work around noon, sleep till 5pm and hit the road around 6pm. Dw will sleep in the van for a few hours before 11pm. We talk most of the way.lol before you know it, the sun is coming up, stop for an egg sandwich and pull into the Florida welcoming center around 8am. Some times I'll shut my eyes for an hour or so because there is no sense trying to drive through Jacksonville before 10am. Pull out around 10 and into wdw around noon. 
I normally get 5 hours of sleep per night and up at 2:30am for work so I'm use to not much sleep and driving.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Timing is everything but weather and wrecks you just can't plan for. Over the years, we have departed at all different times, stay over night, no stop trips. In my old age, lol, I don't sleep that much anyway. I get home from work around noon, sleep till 5pm and hit the road around 6pm. Dw will sleep in the van for a few hours before 11pm. We talk most of the way.lol before you know it, the sun is coming up, stop for an egg sandwich and pull into the Florida welcoming center around 8am. Some times I'll shut my eyes for an hour or so because there is no sense trying to drive through Jacksonville before 10am. Pull out around 10 and into wdw around noon.
> I normally get 5 hours of sleep per night and up at 2:30am for work so I'm use to not much sleep and driving.



That's better than being used to sleeping while driving!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> That's better than being used to sleeping while driving!!!


Lol. Now that I read my post, I should have said five hours of sleep is my normal sleep pattern. Driving all day is also normal. Lol
I made it sound like I drive around half a sleep all day.lol


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> This is not my video but it will give you a good idea.



Thanks, that's perfect. It will be fine, we'll stay in the right lane lol. Doesn't even seem that steep.

I made a Thanksgiving week free dining reservation yesterday in case we cancel June. Lauren still has one more audition then we'll know if she's doing rehearsals in June or Disney.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Thanks, that's perfect. It will be fine, we'll stay in the right lane lol. Doesn't even seem that steep.
> 
> I made a Thanksgiving week free dining reservation yesterday in case we cancel June. Lauren still has one more audition then we'll know if she's doing rehearsals in June or Disney.







Sharadoc, check this one out. Little better quality and it isn't in regular time. Also has some fun fact in the beginning of the clip.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from WDW. Our vehicle rests in the GFR's self-parking lot.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from WDW. Our vehicle rests in the GFR's self-parking lot.
> 
> All the best!



Have fun!  What were gas prices like on your trip down?  A story the other day said they may be going to $2.50 around here sooner than later.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Have fun!  What were gas prices like on your trip down?  A story the other day said they may be going to $2.50 around here sooner than later.



Our travel folder is in our vehicle but if memory serves me correctly, we paid around $1.89 (average) on the drive down.

All the best.


----------



## java

Leaving today and I'm too excited to sleep! But I better as I am doing good the drive down alone today after work. I will leave at lunch and hope to get to NC tonight. Starting in NJ. Wish me luck! I'm taking the 81/77/26 route. Hoping for a smooth ride.


----------



## dvczerfs

java said:


> Leaving today and I'm too excited to sleep! But I better as I am doing good the drive down alone today after work. I will leave at lunch and hope to get to NC tonight. Starting in NJ. Wish me luck! I'm taking the 81/77/26 route. Hoping for a smooth ride.


Good luck and have a safe trip !!! Should be pretty much smooth sailing once you pass i66 on i81. 
If your coming across no on i78, when you cross into pa, the second exit is rt33 exit, look to your right and wave. I'll wave back!!! Lol
Safe travels !!


----------



## java

Oh yes I'll wave at you neighbor! We are just across the bridge in NJ. Well and a town or two away. Happy trails to everyone and I will report on my ride when I can.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Our travel folder is in our vehicle but if memory serves me correctly, we paid around $1.89 (average) on the drive down.
> 
> All the best.



Well that was better than what I paid here the other day.  I was out of the country for two weeks, and upon my return was surprised to see some gas station prices had crept up to 1.99 during that time!  Most are in the 1.90's but I did see some cash prices in the mid 1.80's.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just noticed gas jumped 20 cents overnight here in Orlando.


----------



## Liisa1965

Yes, $2.15 outside Magic Kingdom this morning.


----------



## CherylA

We're back!

Heres how the ride down went.  I had all my stops planned out based on what was at the stop and how long it had been since our last stop.  It worked out pretty well.  We planned to leave at 4am but didnt actually pull out of the driveway until 4:20
DAY 1-
left New Haven CT area at 4:20 AM
CT/NY line  5AM
NY/NJ line  5:33 AM
Clara Barton Rest Stop (Pedericktown NJ) 10 minutes
NJ/DE line 7:46 AM
DE/MD line 8:02 AM
MD/VA line 9:38 AM
A leg stretch at exit 133B in Fredericksburg VA 10:30 AM (stayed about 20 minutes)
lunch exit 11B  Emporia VA 12:43 PM (about 45 minutes)
VA/NC line 1:36 PM
Lumberton NC leg stretch exit 25 3:59 PM (about 20 minutes)
NC/SC line 4:46 PM
Manning, SC dinner 5:56 (about an hour)
Walterboro, SC overnight 7:55 arrival

DAY 2- 7:40 AM departure
SC/GA line 8:42 AM
GA/FL line 10:22 AM
FL Welcome Center 10:34 AM (10 minute stop)
Lunch stop exit 289, Palm Coast FL 12:00 PM (about 35 minutes)
Entering Disney Property 2:00 PM

I will post the return trip soon.


----------



## BC1836

CherylA said:


> We're back!
> 
> Heres how the ride down went.  I had all my stops planned out based on what was at the stop and how long it had been since our last stop.  It worked out pretty well.  We planned to leave at 4am but didnt actually pull out of the driveway until 4:20
> DAY 1-
> left New Haven CT area at 4:20 AM
> CT/NY line  5AM
> NY/NJ line  5:33 AM
> Clara Barton Rest Stop (Pedericktown NJ) 10 minutes
> NJ/DE line 7:46 AM
> DE/MD line 8:02 AM
> MD/VA line 9:38 AM
> A leg stretch at exit 133B in Fredericksburg VA 10:30 AM (stayed about 20 minutes)
> lunch exit 11B  Emporia VA 12:43 PM (about 45 minutes)
> VA/NC line 1:36 PM
> Lumberton NC leg stretch exit 25 3:59 PM (about 20 minutes)
> NC/SC line 4:46 PM
> Manning, SC dinner 5:56 (about an hour)
> Walterboro, SC overnight 7:55 arrival
> 
> DAY 2- 7:40 AM departure
> SC/GA line 8:42 AM
> GA/FL line 10:22 AM
> FL Welcome Center 10:34 AM (10 minute stop)
> Lunch stop exit 289, Palm Coast FL 12:00 PM (about 35 minutes)
> Entering Disney Property 2:00 PM
> 
> I will post the return trip soon.



Welcome! Where is "home" at WDW?

All the best from WDW!


----------



## CherylA

BC1836 said:


> Welcome! Where is "home" at WDW?
> 
> All the best from WDW!


We were staying at Caribbean Beach this time.  Really liked it there, it was our first stay at that resort.


----------



## tortilla24

Hi All 

I'm driving from Northern VA in June. Spending the night in Savannah on the way down. Was planning on spending the night in Florence, SC on the way back home (leaving from Clearwater, NOT Orlando) but have heard less than stellar reviews? Anyone have suggestions? Santee, SC, maybe?

Also anyone know if I'll need a Sunpass between Savannah and Orlando? Orlando to Clearwater?

Thanks!


----------



## cruisingkat

Getting ready for our trip in two weeks.  Finally got the check engine light on the car fixed.  Still have to get it in for its emissions test and get our license plate renewal (expres on the day we get home) done before we leave. Laundry is done and clothes are sorted for the trip.  Doing three carry-on size suitcases plus a toiletry-essentials bag as we are staying one week Disney, 1/2 week visiting with the grandkids in FL, a couple of days at Universal on the way home, and then Memorial Day weekend with our daughter in Nashville before heading home.  Each leg gets its own suitcase so we only have to take out the suitcase for that part of the trip.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from the Grand Floridian Resort & Spa!

Here are some basic stats on our drive from the Jersey Shore:

departure on 4/22 @ 5:55 am
DE  7:26 am
MD  7:42 am
VA  10:07 am  (heavy rain)
NC  2:00 pm    (heavy rain)
SC  5:01 pm    (heavy rain)
GA  8:28 pm
FL   10:15 pm
Yulee, FL 10:30 pm (overnight stay)
brief visit in Port Orange; arrived at Lake Buena Vista at 4 pm 

Disney Speedway: $2.15 per gallon regular

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from Lake Buena Vista!
> 
> We had the worst I-95 experience ever: a 40-minute crawl through the Key Tunnel in Baltimore (a bus crash just outside of the tunnel) followed by another minor crash (with one lane closed) and the subsequent tie-up. And then: the monsoon! Staring north of Richmond to southern South Carolina on and off torrential downpours...hazard lights on, several cars w/trailers and a SUV slid off the road.
> We had to turn off at an exit because we couldn't see much in front of us. Unreal!
> 
> We made it to Yulee, FL for the night. The next afternoon after a visit to Port Orange we arrived in Lake Buena Vista where we check into a Disney Springs area hotel before driving to the GFR tomorrow morning.
> 
> All the best!




Your storm sounds like the one we encountered last April through Charlotte.  It was very dark for 8:00 p.m., pouring rain, and I (the driver) could literally see nothing but the hazard lights on the car in front of me. I kept to a steady 40mph.  And then weather alerts started sounding on both of our phone AND on the GPS.  Who knew the GPS could do that?  I couldn't see my way to get off the highway so I just kept going until we were eventually out of the storm.  Worst storm I have ever driven in.  When we finally reached our hotel in Orangeburg (that we had reserved well ahead of time based on tripadvisor reviews) we found the dirtiest smelliest scariest place I have ever seen but I was too tired to deal with it.  I think we spent all of maybe six hours in the room and probably slept for maybe two.  I was so happy to pull onto Disney property the next day!


----------



## BC1836

Good morning from the Grand Floridian Resort. We had a GREAT week. Alas, though, 'tis time to part. We expect to be outta here and on the road by 7:45 (after a stop at Disney Speedway).

See ya on the road.

All the best!


----------



## brian95

1st time driving from ny. How do you guys plan your stops. Is there a resource that gives good safe places to stop.


----------



## OKW Lover

Planning stops is fairly easy.  First decide what route you are taking (which kind of depends on where in NY you are) and look at it on a mapping application like Google Maps.  Then figure out how long you want to drive in one day.  Google maps will give you the total driving time from start to finish.  If you want to do one night in a hotel on the way, just look for a spot approximately mid-way.  You can enter that as a stop in google maps and it will then show you the drive time for each day.  Adjust the stopping place as you see fit.


----------



## nono

tortilla24 said:


> Was planning on spending the night in Florence, SC on the way back home (leaving from Clearwater, NOT Orlando) but have heard less than stellar reviews?



We love stopping in Florence. For us, in the warmer months, we go swimming in a springs outside Orlando before heading home, so we only go for the short leg of the drive on day 1 and Florence is our stopping point.

Exit 160 is near the Civic Center so I hear, but we just zip into the Hilton Garden Inn. Dinner at Tacos and Tequilas or any of the other nearby chains (like Outback or Longhorn) and back to the hotel to relax and sleep. There are other very nice looking hotels right there at Exit 160.  Here's a map.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Good morning from the Grand Floridian Resort. We had a GREAT week. Alas, though, 'tis time to part. We expect to be outta here and on the road by 7:45 (after a stop at Disney Speedway).
> 
> See ya on the road.
> 
> All the best!




Safe travels.  Hope the weather is better than what you experienced on the way down.


----------



## tortilla24

nono said:


> We love stopping in Florence. For us, in the warmer months, we go swimming in a springs outside Orlando before heading home, so we only go for the short leg of the drive on day 1 and Florence is our stopping point.
> 
> Exit 160 is near the Civic Center so I hear, but we just zip into the Hilton Garden Inn. Dinner at Tacos and Tequilas or any of the other nearby chains (like Outback or Longhorn) and back to the hotel to relax and sleep. There are other very nice looking hotels right there at Exit 160.  Here's a map.



Thank you! I was planning on stopping off Exit 164. Looks like we may be venturing by Exit 160 by the mall though. Thanks again!


----------



## BC1836

Round trip drive #41 completed (not counting two drives from Naples to WDW). This journey totaled 2,162 miles and none of them were used in WDW, a rarity for us.

A previous post identified the drive to WDW; here's the drive notes _from_ WDW:

Departed 5/1/16 at 7:30 a.m.
GA: 10:23 a.m.
SC: 11:50 a.m.
NC: 3:12 p.m.
VA: 6:24 p.m. 
Arrived at Holiday Inn Express in Thornburg, VA at 9:07 p.m. for our overnight stay.
Departed Thornburg at 10:07 a.m  [No traffic jams in VA: the first time ever!)
MD: 11:07 a.m. [No traffic jams in MD: the first time ever!)
DE:  12:58 p.m.
NJ: 1:13 p.m.
Home at the Jersey Shore: 2:39 p.m.

The big surprise was the no hassle drive on the second day. 

Let our countdown begin for our August journey to WDW! 

All the best!


----------



## cruisingkat

All is good!  Car passed the emissions test and we didn't even have to go to the Secretary of State's Drivers License Office to get our license plate sticker.  They started issuing them at the emissions testing facility a week ago so we saved ourselves a long wait in line.
Real Estate tax bill came- of course it is due while we are gone so electronic payment was set up so we don't have to worry about that.  DH just has to finish a client's amended return and tax season is over for us - now I can devote time to getting ready to go.  We leave in 10 days, will be glad to get to some consistent warm weather.  This spring weather is awful - 80 one day.  50 the next, even down in the 30's. have to keep switching from heat to air conditioning to heat - let alone keep warm and cold weather clothing accessible.  Hopefully when we return at the end of May, we will finally have warm weather and I can finally get our winter coats cleaned and put away.


----------



## BC1836

The all-time records page (page 1) has been updated.

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

Hello everyone this thread has been great. We are taking our first road trip to WDW in late October. It will be me my wife and daughter age 7. we are from Long Island and would love any tips or info. We want to drive straight thru, the plan is to leave Friday night like 7:30pm. Any info or tips would help. Thanks.


----------



## nono

FlatBlackLI said:


> Hello everyone this thread has been great. We are taking our first road trip to WDW in late October. It will be me my wife and daughter age 7. we are from Long Island and would love any tips or info. We want to drive straight thru, the plan is to leave Friday night like 7:30pm. Any info or tips would help. Thanks.


For your 7 yr old -- put a small luggage bag under her feet as a footrest, so she doesn't get back fatigue. That's my biggest go-to suggestion.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

nono said:


> For your 7 yr old -- put a small luggage bag under her feet as a footrest, so she doesn't get back fatigue. That's my biggest go-to suggestion.



Wow that's a great idea thanks. I figure I should have no traffic issues with that time. Also would love to hear from any other Long Island to Disney drivers.


----------



## sdoll

We are getting excited for our upcoming road trip to Disney!  We are traveling from OH.  Taking our time heading down.  Our boys really wanted to visit Universal we priced it out and I just can't justify the expense!  We live near Cedar Point and decided to purchase season passes there instead of visiting Universal.  We checked the map and decided to take 77 down and stop at Carowinds and use our Cedar Point passes there for a day.  Then we have planned a 1 day stop in either Hilton Head or Savannah (any suggestions). Then we will head to Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the week.  We have never driven before but since we aren't rushing it I don't expect it to be too bad.  I love to drive and plan on doing most of the driving.  When we head home we will jump on 75 and take it all the way up.  Hopefully smooth sailing with the exception of the expected summer construction.  We leave on June 1st as soon as the boys get home from there last day of school.


----------



## sharadoc

CherylA said:


> We're back!
> 
> Heres how the ride down went.  I had all my stops planned out based on what was at the stop and how long it had been since our last stop.  It worked out pretty well.  We planned to leave at 4am but didnt actually pull out of the driveway until 4:20
> DAY 1-
> left New Haven CT area at 4:20 AM
> CT/NY line  5AM
> NY/NJ line  5:33 AM
> Clara Barton Rest Stop (Pedericktown NJ) 10 minutes
> NJ/DE line 7:46 AM
> DE/MD line 8:02 AM
> MD/VA line 9:38 AM
> A leg stretch at exit 133B in Fredericksburg VA 10:30 AM (stayed about 20 minutes)
> lunch exit 11B  Emporia VA 12:43 PM (about 45 minutes)
> VA/NC line 1:36 PM
> Lumberton NC leg stretch exit 25 3:59 PM (about 20 minutes)
> NC/SC line 4:46 PM
> Manning, SC dinner 5:56 (about an hour)
> Walterboro, SC overnight 7:55 arrival
> 
> DAY 2- 7:40 AM departure
> SC/GA line 8:42 AM
> GA/FL line 10:22 AM
> FL Welcome Center 10:34 AM (10 minute stop)
> Lunch stop exit 289, Palm Coast FL 12:00 PM (about 35 minutes)
> Entering Disney Property 2:00 PM
> 
> I will post the return trip soon.



Perfect trip! Exactly how we like to time ours.


----------



## sharadoc

brian95 said:


> 1st time driving from ny. How do you guys plan your stops. Is there a resource that gives good safe places to stop.



We use this. It has all rest stops and mileage, it's the perfect resource.


----------



## CherylA

Finally posting my return trip.  (I posted the trip down a few days ago)

Left Caribbean Beach as planned at 4am.
Breakfast stop in Jacksonville, FL 20 minutes
FL/SC border 9:10 am
Leg stretch stop at Blue Heron Nature Trail Ridgeland SC 25 minutes (perfect leg stretch stop off right off the highway but feels miles away)
SC/NC border 12:40
lunch stop 1:00 Lumberton NC 35 minutes
NC/VA border 4:15pm
Dinner and Overnight in Fredericksburg VA 6:45
DAY 2
Leave hotel in Fredericksburg VA 8:40 am
VA/MD border 9:41
stopped at a rest stop for 15 minutes
not sure when we crossed into DE
Christiana Mall Newark DE 11:50-12:10 lunch to go
not sure when we crossed into NJ
Vince Lombardi rest stop 2:15-2:25
NJ/NY 2:33
NY/CT 3:07
hit the start of rush hour traffic coming through Norwalk but not bad
We live south of New Haven I think we got home about 4:00


----------



## nono

CherylA - that looks like a good trip.  Nice tip about the Blue Heron Nature Trail...checking it out now!

And for all the  Mom's, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## dvczerfs

Found a web site, i4ultimate. Sends email or text on i4 in our favorite area. I just found it, I signed up for it and looking forward to the next few days to see how it works.


----------



## java

Here is my update. 
I left eastern nj at noon last Thursday.
Drove 78/81 to 77
Stopped in the Lake Norma area of NC right around 8:30

Got on the road EArLY! (We had dinner reservations at Morimoto to get to) in car at 4 Am
Drove straight down no problem ended up in Fort Myers around 3.
Spent a solid 3.5 hours packing up my daughter. I hate the way her school does move out!
Back in the car for the 2.5 hour drive to Disney! Yikes cutting it close. No time for showers or primping. We pulled into Disney Springs at 9:52 ran to the restaurant just in time for our 10pm reservation.

After 2 whirlwind days at Disney. We spent the morning shopping at Disney Springs. Got on the road around 12:30.
No problems driving to Savanah for dinner. Made it in 4 hours
Then disaster.
Weather got very ugly very quickly. 
As we approached I 95 the GPS started saying for a quicker route turn around. Then we saw the dead stop on 95.

We backed up the ramp and drove the back roads through SC. Scary dark and the only car on the road. Finally after 2 hours we made it back to 77. Still horrible weather finally got to Elkin NC at midnight. 

Next morning drove home with no traffic at all.


----------



## cruisingkat

We leave in 4 days!  Wish the weather would warm up so we can put the top down to clean out the car!  Hate having to cram myself in the backseat to clean.  Busy week before we leave - besides getting ourselves and the car ready to go, we have a luncheon with DH's retirement group, grandson's choral concert,   I hope to be out of the house by 9 on Friday - which means on the road by 10 after stops at Subway and Starbucks - and to Nashville by 6 (allowing for traffic tie-ups).   Spending Saturday in Nashville with DD, then on the road Sunday morning driving to Gainesville.  Monday Disney- finally!


----------



## amcnj

cruisingkat said:


> We leave in 4 days!  Wish the weather would warm up so we can put the top down to clean out the car!  Hate having to cram myself in the backseat to clean.  Busy week before we leave - besides getting ourselves and the car ready to go, we have a luncheon with DH's retirement group, grandson's choral concert,   I hope to be out of the house by 9 on Friday - which means on the road by 10 after stops at Subway and Starbucks - and to Nashville by 6 (allowing for traffic tie-ups).   Spending Saturday in Nashville with DD, then on the road Sunday morning driving to Gainesville.  Monday Disney- finally!



Safe travels and have fun!


----------



## tortilla24

Does anyone have info regarding tolls? Are there any from NoVA to Orlando? Or any from Orlando to Clearwater, FL?


----------



## BC1836

tortilla24 said:


> Does anyone have info regarding tolls? Are there any from NoVA to Orlando? Or any from Orlando to Clearwater, FL?



Nothing from Key Tunnel in Baltimore,MD to Lake Buena Vista/Orlando to Clearwater, although some EZpass express lanes are available --- unless we are mistaken.

All the best!


----------



## Jumba17

We are leaving next week, can't wait!  Our 4th time driving from the Chicago suburbs. We have always gone thru Indiana on I-65, but we are going to try taking I-57 thru IL this time.  Anyone travel this route recently? 

I got a great hotel deal, so we are staying just north of Atlanta on day 1.  We usually push further on day 1, but I don't want to deal with Atlanta traffic on a Saturday evening. 

Wish me luck surviving the drive with twin tweens!


----------



## cruisingkat

Left today around 10 am and arrived at daughter's house in Nashville.  Leaving here on Sunday morning for the drive to Florida.



Jumba17 said:


> We are leaving next week, can't wait!  Our 4th time driving from the Chicago suburbs. We have always gone thru Indiana on I-65, but we are going to try taking I-57 thru IL this time.  Anyone travel this route recently?
> 
> I got a great hotel deal, so we are staying just north of Atlanta on day 1.  We usually push further on day 1, but I don't want to deal with Atlanta traffic on a Saturday evening.
> 
> Wish me luck surviving the drive with twin tweens!


Just drove down 57 today.  There were a couple of road construction tie ups - one around Kankakee, the other was further south  - where traffic merged to one lane.  Wouldn't have been too bad except for those drivers who drive in the lane that has to merge until the very end instead of merging in during the three miles to the merge.  (Love the semi drivers who drive slowly in the lane that is closing keeping cars from speeding by to tie up the merge point even more).  Outside of those two spots the other road construction and lane closures didn't delay us at all.


----------



## Liisa1965

Anyone drive to Disney from Little Rock? Best route to take? We have to drive there from PA next year and will be staying for a couple of days, then driving to Disney.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Driving down in July with my 2 daughters and 2 of their friends.  Just realized the other night that we'll have 5 people for our overnight stops instead of our usual 4.  We usually drive until I'm tired (11 or 12 hours the first night) and then find a hotel to stay at.  Sometimes it's a Springhill suites which has 2 beds and a pullout couch but sometimes not.  Does anyone know how strict they are about 4 people to a room?  The girls don't mind squishing in together.  Otherwise it's going to make it a little harder to find a hotel.

We have a sleeps 6 timeshare for Disney so that's not an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## cruisingkat

Arrived in Gainesville for the night.  Tomorrow Disney!  DH misses the check engine light since we got the catalytic converter replaced, but loves the improvement on gas mileage.


----------



## BC1836

cruisingkat said:


> Arrived in Gainesville for the night.  Tomorrow Disney!  DH misses the check engine light since we got the catalytic converter replaced, but loves the improvement on gas mileage.



And by now, you have arrived!

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

Ticker check


----------



## CherylA

Goofygirl17 said:


> Driving down in July with my 2 daughters and 2 of their friends.  Just realized the other night that we'll have 5 people for our overnight stops instead of our usual 4.  We usually drive until I'm tired (11 or 12 hours the first night) and then find a hotel to stay at.  Sometimes it's a Springhill suites which has 2 beds and a pullout couch but sometimes not.  Does anyone know how strict they are about 4 people to a room?  The girls don't mind squishing in together.  Otherwise it's going to make it a little harder to find a hotel.
> 
> We have a sleeps 6 timeshare for Disney so that's not an issue.
> 
> Thanks!


You're better off saying you're 4 with 2 that don't like to sleep together so to maybe get a rollaway. Or maybe even bring an inflatable mattress just in case. I wouldn't tell them you're 5.


----------



## cruisingkat

BC1836 said:


> And by now, you have arrived!
> 
> All the best!


Yes, we arrived.  And tomorrow we leave.  Checked into Pop, and then drove over to Hollywood Studios for a couple of hours.  Came back, rested a while, and then went to Disney Springs(took the bus there). Rain in the evening.
Tuesday, we were going to Epcot for F&G but it was raining so we waited until after the rain - well at least the morning rain.  Drove over mid afternoon while it was dry, took the boat to Morrocco, got to the first food booth, and the skies opened up.  Luckily, we were just getting our food, so we stood at the counter to eat it since no one else was there.  Finally stopped so we could finish one half of Epcot. 
Today ( Wednesday), rain was forecast again, but this time I took my insurance (an umbrella).  Of course, Epcot was sunny with blue skies.  Did the other half today, then back to the room to rest and pack up.  Going to visit our grandkids in Ft Myers for a couple of days, then back up to Orlando to stop at Universal before heading back north with a stop in Nashville to spend Memorial Day weekend with the daughter there.
Finally home, do laundry and repack for the June trip 10 days later.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Goofygirl17 said:


> Driving down in July with my 2 daughters and 2 of their friends.  Just realized the other night that we'll have 5 people for our overnight stops instead of our usual 4.  We usually drive until I'm tired (11 or 12 hours the first night) and then find a hotel to stay at.  Sometimes it's a Springhill suites which has 2 beds and a pullout couch but sometimes not.  Does anyone know how strict they are about 4 people to a room?  The girls don't mind squishing in together.  Otherwise it's going to make it a little harder to find a hotel.
> 
> We have a sleeps 6 timeshare for Disney so that's not an issue.
> 
> Thanks!


Probably best if you can reserve a room designed for five (e.g. Springhill Suites ahead of time), so you don't have to worry about finding a room for five.  Many places will allow five, even if there's two beds.  They'll arrange for a rollaway. But you probably have to check ahead of time.

However, if must resort to a room with a four person occupancy, at least try to find a room with two queen-sized beds.  It's easy to fit three fairly small tweens/teens in a queen bed.

Keep in mind, the hotels don't set up occupancy limits There are occupancy limits due to the fire codes. 

If you have to stay more than one night in a room designed for four, make sure you take at least one toothbrush with you when you leave the room.  Some maids will check for toothbrushes.  If there are five or more in the bathroom, they know you've exceeded occupancy.

Still, try to reserve a room for five ahead of time.  Good luck.


----------



## BC1836

cruisingkat said:


> Yes, we arrived.  And tomorrow we leave.  Checked into Pop, and then drove over to Hollywood Studios for a couple of hours.  Came back, rested a while, and then went to Disney Springs(took the bus there). Rain in the evening.
> Tuesday, we were going to Epcot for F&G but it was raining so we waited until after the rain - well at least the morning rain.  Drove over mid afternoon while it was dry, took the boat to Morrocco, got to the first food booth, and the skies opened up.  Luckily, we were just getting our food, so we stood at the counter to eat it since no one else was there.  Finally stopped so we could finish one half of Epcot.
> Today ( Wednesday), rain was forecast again, but this time I took my insurance (an umbrella).  Of course, Epcot was sunny with blue skies.  Did the other half today, then back to the room to rest and pack up.  Going to visit our grandkids in Ft Myers for a couple of days, then back up to Orlando to stop at Universal before heading back north with a stop in Nashville to spend Memorial Day weekend with the daughter there.
> Finally home, do laundry and repack for the June trip 10 days later.



Please check the all-time records on page one and see if your next quick-return trip affects your unique record.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Gas prices stabilizing in our neighborhood (around $2.05).  

Nostalgic for the $1.39 price we experienced in SC in February.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

A new Disney money maker: preferred parking ($15)!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Earth calling long-distance drivers. Our conversation needs some activity...!

All the best!


----------



## Rvillediser

Sorry, not leaving til July 17 from the Joliet, IL area!


----------



## bjschil

Our trip is much later, -- December 26 is when we leave SW Wisconsin for the Fort.  We are taking a new to us route, long, long Illinois, Nashville, then turning south through Alabama.  I know it will add a couple hours more, but we decided south bound, through Atlanta, was just not working for us.  It may also be an easier drive with our Fiver, and we will share our experience.  We are making it two night trip for a more relaxing 20 hour drive.


----------



## AaronInWI

Rvillediser said:


> Sorry, not leaving til July 17 from the Joliet, IL area!


What is your preferred route? We come from about an hour north of Milwaukee, and are always looking at new routes to Disney. Two trips ago, we took 65 through Indy and Louisville; then to Nashville, Atlanta, and on to FL. Last time we thought we'd try heading east, through South Carolina, then down to GA and through Jacksonville. That was a terrible decision. The route was nice, and should have added maybe an hour to our drive. But due to bad weather (mostly thick, thick fog) and construction, what should have been a 12-hr first day drive turned into 16-hours. We're thinking about taking 57 all the way through IL next year, but we may end up back on 65 again. It'll probably depend on construction at that time.



bjschil said:


> Our trip is much later, -- December 26 is when we leave SW Wisconsin for the Fort.  We are taking a new to us route, long, long Illinois, Nashville, then turning south through Alabama.  I know it will add a couple hours more, but we decided south bound, through Atlanta, was just not working for us.  It may also be an easier drive with our Fiver, and we will share our experience.  We are making it two night trip for a more relaxing 20 hour drive.


I'll be curious to hear how this goes! I wouldn't mind avoiding Atlanta, and we like driving (obviously -- otherwise I wouldn't be here) so a few extra hours on the 2nd day wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## BC1836

All the best to all 2,000+ Mile Round Trip Drivers on this Memorial Day weekend! Drive with care.

And thanks to those veterans who gave all.


----------



## Rvillediser

AaronInWI said:


> What is your preferred route? We come from about an hour north of Milwaukee, and are always looking at new routes to Disney. Two trips ago, we took 65 through Indy and Louisville; then to Nashville, Atlanta, and on to FL. Last time we thought we'd try heading east, through South Carolina, then down to GA and through Jacksonville. That was a terrible decision. The route was nice, and should have added maybe an hour to our drive. But due to bad weather (mostly thick, thick fog) and construction, what should have been a 12-hr first day drive turned into 16-hours. We're thinking about taking 57 all the way through IL next year, but we may end up back on 65 again. It'll probably depend on construction at that time.
> 
> 
> I'll be curious to hear how this goes! I wouldn't mind avoiding Atlanta, and we like driving (obviously -- otherwise I wouldn't be here) so a few extra hours on the 2nd day wouldn't bother me too much.


We leave about 2am, take 80/94 to 65 thru Indy, Nashville, Louisville, etc. Atlanta is horrible no matter what time you drive thru it. That being said, it usually takes us 17-18 hours. We drive straight thru.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Ticker check!  Starting to get really excited!

Any advice for dealing with I-4?  Any good ways around when we get down there?  We'll be coming down 95 and need to get to Black Lake Rd Kissimmee (it's off 192).

Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

Goofygirl17 said:


> Ticker check!  Starting to get really excited!
> 
> Any advice for dealing with I-4?  Any good ways around when we get down there?  We'll be coming down 95 and need to get to Black Lake Rd Kissimmee (it's off 192).
> 
> Thanks!




Take 417, the Central Florida Greenway.  It is toll road but completely worth it to avoid I-4.  And it is a fairly scenic ride.  Just don't miss the toll booths (I missed one the last time, they kind of creep up on you)!  You have to pull off a half dozen times and go through a toll booth (and the amounts differ at each one).  Have your quarters ready!  I think the total came to less than $11.00 which from the Disney perspective is a cheap experience, lol.

https://www.cfxway.com/TravelersExpressways/Expressways/CurrentExpressways/417EasternBeltway.aspx


----------



## sgtdisney

Anyone make the drive recently from the Chicago area?   We're getting ready to get on the road in June and I was wondering how the route through Indiana is as compared to the route through Central Illinois?  We took the route through Central Illinois a number of years back and it just seemed so long.  To top it off on that trip there was a bad accident down in southern Illinois and we had to get off the road for a while and drive through a number of small towns.  However when I check the maps today, it looks like (bing anyway) is estimating the route to be 1/2 an hour shorter through Illinois vs Indiana.  Is there a huge amount of contstruction in Indiana or around Louisville?  Hoping to get some info from people who've recently made the long trek..


----------



## sharadoc

pwdebbie said:


> Take 417, the Central Florida Greenway.  It is toll road but completely worth it to avoid I-4.  And it is a fairly scenic ride.  Just don't miss the toll booths (I missed one the last time, they kind of creep up on you)!  You have to pull off a half dozen times and go through a toll booth (and the amounts differ at each one).  Have your quarters ready!  I think the total came to less than $11.00 which from the Disney perspective is a cheap experience, lol.
> 
> https://www.cfxway.com/TravelersExpressways/Expressways/CurrentExpressways/417EasternBeltway.aspx



Debbie, I hope you didn't actually pull off the highway to go through the tolls that are at the exits. There are two sets of toll booths on the highway right next to each other - one is SunPass, the other is cash. Usually there are two of each.

Generally, the SunPass tolls are the left two, and the cash are on the right. One of the cash booths will be cash only with just a basket, and the other will have a real live person to collect, and give you change. The total for the whole trip is around $7.00. The fact that you paid $11 makes me nervous that you did exit.

We have a permanent change jar in the kitchen that we collect between trips. It's fun when we count out and pay nickels only for the toll lol.

For those who haven't driven it before, the 417 exit is at the Sanford Airport and it goes all the way to Disney World. My recommendation is to take Exit 3 to go to Disney. You will go around Gaylord Palms then up the main road under the big welcome gate. If you take Exit 6, you have to content with folks exiting I-4 and going left to 192 or right to Disney Springs area. The traffic always is much more congested there.


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> Debbie, I hope you didn't actually pull off the highway to go through the tolls that are at the exits. There are two sets of toll booths on the highway right next to each other - one is SunPass, the other is cash. Usually there are two of each.
> 
> Generally, the SunPass tolls are the left two, and the cash are on the right. One of the cash booths will be cash only with just a basket, and the other will have a real live person to collect, and give you change. The total for the whole trip is around $7.00. The fact that you paid $11 makes me nervous that you did exit.
> 
> We have a permanent change jar in the kitchen that we collect between trips. It's fun when we count out and pay nickels only for the toll lol.
> 
> For those who haven't driven it before, the 417 exit is at the Sanford Airport and it goes all the way to Disney World. My recommendation is to take Exit 3 to go to Disney. You will go around Gaylord Palms then up the main road under the big welcome gate. If you take Exit 6, you have to content with folks exiting I-4 and going left to 192 or right to Disney Springs area. The traffic always is much more congested there.



Hmm. We just may have to try that 417 route one of these days because the I-4 _*experience*_ is getting more intense.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

When is it that I-4 is so bad, mainly weekdays during commuting hours?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> When is it that I-4 is so bad, mainly weekdays during commuting hours?



I-4 is usually bad on any day that ends in a Y. 

Indeed, rush hours are particularly brutal but the "normal" Orlando to Lake Buena Vista stretch and traffic in general caused by the construction project make this part of the ride from I-95 unpleasant. Even in the post-midnight/early morning hours, driving on I-4 can be frustrating. 

All the best!


----------



## 2dogmom

sgtdisney said:


> Anyone make the drive recently from the Chicago area?   We're getting ready to get on the road in June and I was wondering how the route through Indiana is as compared to the route through Central Illinois?  We took the route through Central Illinois a number of years back and it just seemed so long.  To top it off on that trip there was a bad accident down in southern Illinois and we had to get off the road for a while and drive through a number of small towns.  However when I check the maps today, it looks like (bing anyway) is estimating the route to be 1/2 an hour shorter through Illinois vs Indiana.  Is there a huge amount of contstruction in Indiana or around Louisville?  Hoping to get some info from people who've recently made the long trek..



We are leaving Saturday morning and google maps is routing me I55 to I57 to I24 to I75.  We have gone that route the last few trips (with the exception of using Rt 47 south a ways) and never had issues.  I hear there is less truck traffic this way.  I can update when I get back.


----------



## sharadoc

amcnj said:


> When is it that I-4 is so bad, mainly weekdays during commuting hours?



LOL, I used to complain that it was during "long" rush hours, and that it was all local drivers because they were all Florida license plates. Then someone reminded me that rental cars have Florida license plates. DUH! That's really the issue with I-4. Locals commute and shoobies drive their rental cars and have no idea where they're going. So they have to cut across 4 or 5 lanes, or drive slow to look for an exit, or just generally are intimidated by the size and speed of the road.

We couldn't be more thrilled that we avoid it now. We will never, ever, ever go back to I-4, even when we've driven at midnight, we still do 417. It's just so much calmer and quieter and generally more manageable because it doesn't have lots of on and off ramps, multiple lanes, etc.


----------



## pwdebbie

sharadoc said:


> Debbie, I hope you didn't actually pull off the highway to go through the tolls that are at the exits. There are two sets of toll booths on the highway right next to each other - one is SunPass, the other is cash. Usually there are two of each.
> 
> Generally, the SunPass tolls are the left two, and the cash are on the right. One of the cash booths will be cash only with just a basket, and the other will have a real live person to collect, and give you change. The total for the whole trip is around $7.00. The fact that you paid $11 makes me nervous that you did exit.
> 
> We have a permanent change jar in the kitchen that we collect between trips. It's fun when we count out and pay nickels only for the toll lol.
> 
> For those who haven't driven it before, the 417 exit is at the Sanford Airport and it goes all the way to Disney World. My recommendation is to take Exit 3 to go to Disney. You will go around Gaylord Palms then up the main road under the big welcome gate. If you take Exit 6, you have to content with folks exiting I-4 and going left to 192 or right to Disney Springs area. The traffic always is much more congested there.



The first time we did do exactly that -- pulled all the way off and got back on at each toll booth. It was dark, raining, and the road was busy.  And dh was driving (I'll say no more).  The three times I drove it, we did hit the toll booths you are talking about.  My guesstimate of $11.00 was just what I pulled out of my head.


----------



## pwdebbie

amcnj said:


> When is it that I-4 is so bad, mainly weekdays during commuting hours?



We usually arrive around 2:00 p.m. on property, so we were hitting I-4 in the early afternoon.  It was absolutely horrible.  Hubby drove it twice, I drove it once and said never again.


----------



## amcnj

pwdebbie said:


> We usually arrive around 2:00 p.m. on property, so we were hitting I-4 in the early afternoon.  It was absolutely horrible.  Hubby drove it twice, I drove it once and said never again.



I guess I have been lucky and the hours I am typically on I-4 were just not bad ones.  The only time I recall any traffic was leaving WDW around 8 am on a weekday and hitting some morning commuter traffic.  Maybe I am usually on it on weekend days and that is the difference?


----------



## kittylady1972

Well we make our NOT QUITE 2K miles round trip drive to Orlando from Maryland in about two weeks.  When all is said and done with our trip to Tampa we'll easily get in the 2K miles though.

Plans are to leave on a Thursday, and HOPEFULLY by noon but it will all depend on kids' exam schedules.  Two in middle school, one in high school, so they may still need to attend on their last day to finish exams.  If all goes well, we are on the road to Orlando by 1pm at the latest and the plan is to drive until we hit Florida.  Our last drive to Florida in July of last year, we ended up stopping at the Comfort Suites in Jacksonville and that worked out well for our family of five.  That will probably be a 12 hour drive so we'll see if we can make it there again.  That would give us 2.5 hours or so the next morning to make it to our Universal Orlando Resort Friday morning.  A few days later, we'll do a night or two in Tampa, then from there we drive to an area near Charlotte, NC, stay a few days with my brother and family, then drive back home to Maryland.

Hoping for a nice smooth drive for us.  I know the late night driving on Thursday will be nice, but the Friday morning drive might a bit rough as we head towards Orlando.  We are early morning people, but with a late night we may not get too early of a start for Friday.


----------



## cruisingkat

Got home on Tuesday, May 31.  Had a wonderful surprise when we checked in at Royal Pacific for the Universal part of the trip.  We were upgraded to a club level king suite.  Now, we are spoiled - breakfast in the morning, dinner at night with wine.  
Plan to leave again on Wednesday - 8 days between trips!  Driving home was great except for the traffic in the construction zones before and after Atlanta.  Traffic backup started before Forsyth, GA.   Going through Atlanta itself was no problem.


----------



## LovePug

Driving from PA starting 6/10/16-taking 81-77-26-95....First time in 3 years. Are there any major travel issues I need to take into account? I always get onto I4 and am dreading it. Is this 417 and option from where I'm coming from?


----------



## BC1836

cruisingkat said:


> Got home on Tuesday, May 31.  Had a wonderful surprise when we checked in at Royal Pacific for the Universal part of the trip.  We were upgraded to a club level king suite.  Now, we are spoiled - breakfast in the morning, dinner at night with wine.
> Plan to leave again on Wednesday - 8 days between trips!  Driving home was great except for the traffic in the construction zones before and after Atlanta.  Traffic backup started before Forsyth, GA.   Going through Atlanta itself was no problem.



Upon completion of your next drive, you'll break your already amazing "shortest time between WDW drives" record.
[See page one for the All Time Records.]

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

LovePug said:


> Driving from PA starting 6/10/16-taking 81-77-26-95....First time in 3 years. Are there any major travel issues I need to take into account? I always get onto I4 and am dreading it. Is this 417 and option from where I'm coming from?



Absolutely.  We drive from near Chambersburg, PA, and that is our route of choice.  Definitely pick up 417 off of I-4 in the Sanford area.


----------



## LovePug

pwdebbie said:


> Absolutely.  We drive from near Chambersburg, PA, and that is our route of choice.  Definitely pick up 417 off of I-4 in the Sanford area.



Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

I just signed up for Sunpass plus. 417 is only about ten miles longer. If there is traffic on i4 and your on and off your breaks, 417 sounds like a plan. I have always had good luck on I4 but with construction, I'm going to watch it closer and use 417 if there's any hint of trouble. 
With the in-laws in Florida, looks like we will be making more trips a year. Looks like they are putting these express lanes in for Sunpass in Florida which are toll lanes. Airport parking, toll roads and toll lanes I figured I would give it a shot. It's $20 for the removable transponder and can be moved from vehicle to vehicle. I'm sure it won't go to waste. I've blown $20 on a lot worse things in my life.lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Anyone heading down in the next week..... Nothing major but something to be aware of.


----------



## dvczerfs

Storm update.... Invest 93 could be a named storm by the end of the day.


----------



## dvczerfs

Aaaaaaaand here we go. Colin crossing at 50mph. Monday and Tuesday time frame. Florida, Georgia, south and North Carolina. Be careful on I95.


----------



## sharadoc

pwdebbie said:


> The first time we did do exactly that -- pulled all the way off and got back on at each toll booth. It was dark, raining, and the road was busy.  And dh was driving (I'll say no more).  The three times I drove it, we did hit the toll booths you are talking about.  My guesstimate of $11.00 was just what I pulled out of my head.



I gotcha lol!

The other tip I tell people is to turn off their GPS when getting onto 417. That stupid machine keeps telling you to exit because it wants to send you back to I-4.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> I just signed up for Sunpass plus. 417 is only about ten miles longer. If there is traffic on i4 and your on and off your breaks, 417 sounds like a plan. I have always had good luck on I4 but with construction, I'm going to watch it closer and use 417 if there's any hint of trouble.
> With the in-laws in Florida, looks like we will be making more trips a year. Looks like they are putting these express lanes in for Sunpass in Florida which are toll lanes. Airport parking, toll roads and toll lanes I figured I would give it a shot. It's $20 for the removable transponder and can be moved from vehicle to vehicle. I'm sure it won't go to waste. I've blown $20 on a lot worse things in my life.lol



Great move. We are planning to do that for our next trip, I think (which is now in November).

Lauren got the role of "Cassie" in 13 the Musical at Steel River Playhouse and is auditioning for Little Mermaid tonight. We're still dealing with Shawn's medical stuff, so we figured November with Free Dining was a better idea. Shockingly, it will be two years between trips for us, which is hard to believe, seeing as we used to go twice a year. Growing up kids make it tough lol.


----------



## Goofygirl17

35 days until we leave!! I cannot wait!  We're going to Noah's ark animal refuge in locust grove Georgia on the way down. I'd like to go to an east coast beach w waves on the way home. We've gone to Daytona before and would like to try another beach. Any suggestions for beaches farther north than Daytona? We take the inland route so it would have to be before we head west and inland. 

Thanks!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Goofygirl17 said:


> I'd like to go to an east coast beach w waves on the way home. We've gone to Daytona before and would like to try another beach. Any suggestions for beaches farther north than Daytona? We take the inland route so it would have to be before we head west and inland.



I like Hilton Head, SC.  However, I'm not sure it's "wavy" enough for you.


----------



## Goofygirl17

33 days- I think. I can't wait!


----------



## BC1836

Here we are in Colonial Williamsburg...just around the corner from WDW. But.... Alas, no WDW drive scheduled until August.

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Here we are in Colonial Williamsburg...just around the corner from WDW. But.... Alas, no WDW drive scheduled until August.
> 
> All the best!



Really, the hardest part of the trip is over...


----------



## BC1836

Just returned home from Colonial Williamsburg and had a brutal time on I-95 in northern VA and southern and central MD. No accidents, no construction: just stop and go traffic. Ugh. 

The next time we're on I-95 will be August, and we'll be heading to Lake Buena Vista!

All the best!


----------



## deedisneydream97

Anyone have any opinions/input about Walterboro, SC as a stopover on the way back up to the northeast?  Would like to stay at the resort until around 2 (weekday), will avoid I-4, don't want to drive more than 6 - 7 hours.  Thanks in advance.  Swore I would never drive to WDW again, but yes I am.


----------



## justreading

deedisneydream97 said:


> Anyone have any opinions/input about Walterboro, SC as a stopover on the way back up to the northeast?  Would like to stay at the resort until around 2 (weekday), will avoid I-4, don't want to drive more than 6 - 7 hours.  Thanks in advance.  Swore I would never drive to WDW again, but yes I am.



We stayed at a Hampton Inn in Santee SC in Dec, 2014 on my trip back to the northeast and it was just fine.  More recently, we stayed in a Hampton Inn NORTH in Florence SC and this was just fine also.   Haven't stayed in Walterboro  so I can't give an opinion on the hotels.


----------



## deedisneydream97

justreading said:


> We stayed at a Hampton Inn in Santee NC in Dec, 2014 on my trip back to the northeast and it was just fine.  More recently, we stayed in a Hampton Inn NORTH in Florence SC and this was just fine also.   Haven't stayed in Walterboro  so I can't give an opinion on the hotels.



Just checked out the Santee area (I think you meant SC and not NC?).  Looks good and pretty reasonable.  Would be another 10 hours or so home from there, but it's doable.  Last time I thought I could make it to Wilson NC....but barely made it to Fayetteville.  AAA was great about contacting the hotel I booked and was able to get me something else...and no penalty even though it was way past 6 p.m.  Thanks for that info!


----------



## dvcville

It's getting Closer ! 30 days till we hit the road. This will be our 4th round trip from Perkiomen Valley, PA. Our magic bands should be on their way this week . All  our dinning reservations are made. Our Fastpass + selections are made and the family is excited. I am sure they will start packing soon and plan our music, movies and games for the drive. My job is to get the van ready and  decide if we drive straight through or stop overnight. Last year we stopped in Kingsland GA, which worked out great. We have driven straight through in the past which was great to when your room is ready. If we stop we don’t need to start driving as early, maybe we hit the road by 3am vs hitting it at 10pm for straight drive. Then again the excitement in the house won’t allow me to sleep anyhow.  Decisions LOL


----------



## justreading

deedisneydream97 said:


> Just checked out the Santee area (I think you meant SC and not NC?).  Looks good and pretty reasonable.  Would be another 10 hours or so home from there, but it's doable.  Last time I thought I could make it to Wilson NC....but barely made it to Fayetteville.  AAA was great about contacting the hotel I booked and was able to get me something else...and no penalty even though it was way past 6 p.m.  Thanks for that info!


Oops, yes.I meant Santee, SC.  Just fixed my original post.


----------



## Goofygirl17

So I actually booked a hotel for our trip down.  I've never done that before because we usually just drive until I'm tired then find a place to stay (I'm the only driver).  Last year though we went to Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary in Locust Grove GA on the way down and it was a very different experience.  We ended up stopping just before Charlotte and had lots of trouble finding a hotel because there was some kind of event going on in Charlotte.  One of the hotel people told me that I would have to drive at least another hour before I could find something.  We ended up finding a room but it wasn't in a hotel I would normally choose (can't remember the name).  There are 5 of us this time so even booking ahead, online, I had trouble finding something where I wanted to stop.  So our first day will be about 12 hours plus stops for gas/food and then the second day about 4- 4 1/2 hours to Noah's Ark.  Then we'll drive until we're tired and stop for the night.  It's only about 6 hours from there to Disney so we'll be able to have a nice relaxing night and slow start the next morning.

I can't wait!!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

I'm looking for a little advice. We are leaving from Providence, RI on Sunday. However, we have to wait until my daughter's soccer tournament is over so we can't hit the road until around 3:00pm. I think this is going to be an awful time to leave. I'm trying to figure out how far we can get/where to stop/etc. Any experience doing the drive down on a Sunday late afternoon/evening? Would the inland route be better than 95? We'll try to get as far as we can but we will plan on stopping overnight. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Goofygirl17

nvrenoughdisney said:


> I'm looking for a little advice. We are leaving from Providence, RI on Sunday. However, we have to wait until my daughter's soccer tournament is over so we can't hit the road until around 3:00pm. I think this is going to be an awful time to leave. I'm trying to figure out how far we can get/where to stop/etc. Any experience doing the drive down on a Sunday late afternoon/evening? Would the inland route be better than 95? We'll try to get as far as we can but we will plan on stopping overnight. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



We drive from shoreline CT and take the inland route.  It's so much less stress even if we hit traffic.  Much nicer drive.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

nvrenoughdisney said:


> I'm looking for a little advice. We are leaving from Providence, RI on Sunday. However, we have to wait until my daughter's soccer tournament is over so we can't hit the road until around 3:00pm. I think this is going to be an awful time to leave. I'm trying to figure out how far we can get/where to stop/etc. Any experience doing the drive down on a Sunday late afternoon/evening? Would the inland route be better than 95? We'll try to get as far as we can but we will plan on stopping overnight. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I don't think it'll be to bad since it's a Sunday. I've never left at that time though. We usually leave very early Sat. Morning. We drive from SE MA only about 20 min. from Providence. 
We did the inland route once. It was a nice drive, but DH said never again bc it takes too long. It is a bit out of the way coming from NE.


----------



## nono

nvrenoughdisney said:


> I'm looking for a little advice. We are leaving from Providence, RI on Sunday. However, we have to wait until my daughter's soccer tournament is over so we can't hit the road until around 3:00pm. I think this is going to be an awful time to leave. I'm trying to figure out how far we can get/where to stop/etc. Any experience doing the drive down on a Sunday late afternoon/evening? Would the inland route be better than 95? We'll try to get as far as we can but we will plan on stopping overnight. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



If you decide to take I-95 and you leave around 3 (and assuming no major traffic tie-ups and minimal stopping), you could make it to Emporia, VA by about 12:30 -12:45 a.m.  I would check all major cities though for sports events, concerts, etc. that might impact your travel, and perhaps try only for Richmond if there's a game or something.   Good luck -- I'm sure it'll work out with a little planning.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Starting to gather some trip supplies (like dive rings, snack/leftover bags, sunblock, and fun stuff!)  We bought new duffle bags to use (at Walmart- thanks DVCzerfs) instead of suitcases so we can stuff them all in the back and leave more room for the kids.


----------



## BC1836

1,329,000+ total views on this site since day #1.

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

We've decided to leave on July 13th so 21 more days!!!


----------



## BC1836

ATTN: To those who post "Going To WDW From [a place far, far away]," this is the thread for you!  

Our posters have collectively totaled millions of driving miles from their homes to Lake Buena Vista (not Orlando!); in fact, we're nearly at 100,000 WDW Round Trip Drive miles ourselves.

The main thing: lots of knowledgeable and friendly folks who are willing to share their experiences, hints and suggestions for those who plan on taking THE DRIVE!

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

Am happy to see most stations by me now below $2 a gallon again (lowest I saw today for cash/credit was 1.93).  Though it might not last long with that proposed increase in the gas tax.


----------



## dvczerfs

Oh doesn't it  look good..... Lol


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Oh doesn't it  look good..... Lol
> View attachment 177249 View attachment 177250



That is a sun pass I take it?


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> That is a sun pass I take it?


Yes, yes it is!!


----------



## BC1836

We'll have extra quarters with us as we try the GreeneWay (Route 417) in August. 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Yes, yes it is!!



Congratulations on the new addition to your family!


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> Congratulations on the new addition to your family!


Well thank you AMc.. Lol. It was $20. I got it for more then just a chance of taking 417. With the in laws now in Florida, gives me a lot more options. Bridge tolls, tolls roads, parking and express lanes. 
Looks like we are heading down in February. Seems more and more of my friends are sick of the northeast and heading to Florida. 
If everything goes well, Dw and I will be 55 in 5 years and are looking forward to selling it all and moving down!!
If we both hang in till we are 55, our retirement will be a bit easier. Not saying we are going down to sit on a rocking chair, both of us said we will still get jobs. Nothing overly stressful. Neither one of us at this time want to work in the theme parks. 
No, we're not rich, heck not even close, just don't need much anymore. Like an old boss told me one day at my first job I had when I was 16, I was making $3.75 an hour and asked for a raise. I was always early for work, always felt I earned my money and worked my butt off. He told me, " David, let me tell you something, it's not what you earn, it's what you spend." Lol. (Said the guy driving a Porsche) lol !!!  
So I quit and went to the compition and haven't looked back since. Lol


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Well thank you AMc.. Lol. It was $20. I got it for more then just a chance of taking 417. With the in laws now in Florida, gives me a lot more options. Bridge tolls, tolls roads, parking and express lanes.
> Looks like we are heading down in February. Seems more and more of my friends are sick of the northeast and heading to Florida.
> If everything goes well, Dw and I will be 55 in 5 years and are looking forward to selling it all and moving down!!
> If we both hang in till we are 55, our retirement will be a bit easier. Not saying we are going down to sit on a rocking chair, both of us said we will still get jobs. Nothing overly stressful. Neither one of us at this time want to work in the theme parks.
> No, we're not rich, heck not even close, just don't need much anymore. Like an old boss told me one day at my first job I had when I was 16, I was making $3.75 an hour and asked for a raise. I was always early for work, always felt I earned my money and worked my butt off. He told me, " David, let me tell you something, it's not what you earn, it's what you spend." Lol. (Said the guy driving a Porsche) lol !!!
> So I quit and went to the compition and haven't looked back since. Lol




I guess it is true to some extent that it is "what you spend", but it is nice to have more to spend too!  At $3.75 an hour, it would have been while till you were in Porsche territory!


----------



## BC1836

Just filled up in NJ for the last time* ever* at under $2.00 a gallon ($1.99 at Delta). With the probability of our gas tax being drastically increased by the legislature's tax-and-spend crowd very soon, it's just about all over for the only tax "break" this state ever had. 

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Just filled up in NJ for the last time* ever* at under $2.00 a gallon ($1.99 at Delta). With the probability of our gas tax being drastically increased by the legislature's tax-and-spend crowd very soon, it's just about all over for the only tax "break" this state ever had.
> 
> All the best!


.69 per gallon here in taxilvania. Highest in the nation. We screw our gas buying public more then any other state, even California. 
People can't figure out why we are all moving south, can't afford to live here anymore.


----------



## Mdoyle07

Hi! We're headed to Disney World In August and are driving for the 3rd time. We've driven 95 both ways each time. I'm thinking of taking the inland route on the drive home for something different this trip. What would be a good place to stop overnight on the way back that's about 12-13 hours from Orlando? Anyone have a recommendation for hotels?


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Just filled up in NJ for the last time* ever* at under $2.00 a gallon ($1.99 at Delta). With the probability of our gas tax being drastically increased by the legislature's tax-and-spend crowd very soon, it's just about all over for the only tax "break" this state ever had.
> 
> All the best!


I just herd on the news this morning they want to raise your gas tax to 23 cents a gallon and drop your sales tax from 7 to 6 percent? If that's true, which who knows, sign me up.


----------



## Dismommy8

Hi everyone! We're driving down for the second time in August from northern NJ and was wondering what the "inland route" was? We took I-95 last year and was stuck in VA for 2 hrs!
Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> I just herd on the news this morning they want to raise your gas tax to 23 cents a gallon and drop your sales tax from 7 to 6 percent? If that's true, which who knows, sign me up.



That is the supposed plan.  But of course the gas tax goes up right away and the sales tax cut later and in phases.  So the big questions is, will those sales tax cuts ever really materialize, or will that portion of this bargain be scrapped or delayed before it ever happens, because at the time it is to kick in they suddenly realize they can't afford it.  These sorts of tactics have been used repeatedly in the past.  Promising something in the future which is never given or soon after implementation is taken away.    And in the end you just end up with the increases.

PA has 40% more people, but their proposed budget is 10% LESS than NJ, so don't feel too bad over there.  The gas tax was the only lagging form of taxation we had left!


----------



## Goofygirl17

Dismommy8 said:


> Hi everyone! We're driving down for the second time in August from northern NJ and was wondering what the "inland route" was? We took I-95 last year and was stuck in VA for 2 hrs!
> Thanks so much for any advice!



We take the inland route from CT. DVCzerfs posted the information and has driven it many times from PA.  

We take 95 south to 287 west to the tappan zee bridge. Then 287 S/RT17 S toward NJ. Then I-78 W to I-81 S. Then I-77 S towards Charlotte NC. Then I-26 E towards Charleston. Then I-95 south. 

We've found it to be a much nicer ride and much less stressful traffic-wise.


----------



## Dismommy8

That's very helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> That is the supposed plan.  But of course the gas tax goes up right away and the sales tax cut later and in phases.  So the big questions is, will those sales tax cuts ever really materialize, or will that portion of this bargain be scrapped or delayed before it ever happens, because at the time it is to kick in they suddenly realize they can't afford it.  These sorts of tactics have been used repeatedly in the past.  Promising something in the future which is never given or soon after implementation is taken away.    And in the end you just end up with the increases.
> 
> PA has 40% more people, but their proposed budget is 10% LESS than NJ, so don't feel too bad over there.  The gas tax was the only lagging form of taxation we had left!


Lol. There's the hook they left out!!! That's the same thing they wanted to do with school taxes here. 
The problem here is we have state sales tax, gobs of state taxes on utilities, state gas tax, school taxes, state income tax, county tax, borough tax, per cap. Tax, privilege to work tax, garbage, sewer, water and the list goes on and THERE STILL BROKE !!! People live here and commute to NJ and NY. There wages are higher over there. 
It's just a mess. I have five years to go and I'm outta here. Lol. 
I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## dvczerfs

Goofygirl17 said:


> We take the inland route from CT. DVCzerfs posted the information and has driven it many times from PA.
> 
> We take 95 south to 287 west to the tappan zee bridge. Then 287 S/RT17 S toward NJ. Then I-78 W to I-81 S. Then I-77 S towards Charlotte NC. Then I-26 E towards Charleston. Then I-95 south.
> 
> We've found it to be a much nicer ride and much less stressful traffic-wise.


Don't tell to many people. Lol 
For me, I'm five minutes from 78, it's 15 miles longer and an hour shorter going the inland.


----------



## dvczerfs

Updating info.


----------



## dvczerfs

updating info.


----------



## dvcville

Goofygirl17 said:


> We've decided to leave on July 13th so 21 more days!!!



We are leaving on the 13th as well. See you on the road!


----------



## dvcville

So how has I-95 been? I am especially interested in hearing about any construction areas in the D.C. and Virginia areas that may be a problem. We are leaving 
on July 13th somewhere between 2-3 am. We left around 3 am last year and just made it through Richmond before traffic picked up and made it through some of the other choke points in VA just in time. So we are really looking to leave around 2:30 am this year. We booked a room in Saint Augustine so we get a nice dinner and good night rest in before heading to one of the water parks the next morning.


----------



## Goofygirl17

dvcville said:


> So how has I-95 been? I am especially interested in hearing about any construction areas in the D.C. and Virginia areas that may be a problem. We are leaving
> on July 13th somewhere between 2-3 am. We left around 3 am last year and just made it through Richmond before traffic picked up and made it through some of the other choke points in VA just in time. So we are really looking to leave around 2:30 am this year. We booked a room in Saint Augustine so we get a nice dinner and good night rest in before heading to one of the water parks the next morning.



We're leaving on the 13th too around 3 a.m. but from CT and taking the inland route   We're also stopping in Locust Grove GA at Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary on the way so we're checking in to our hotel at Disney on the 15th.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## LovePug

deedisneydream97 said:


> Anyone have any opinions/input about Walterboro, SC as a stopover on the way back up to the northeast?  Would like to stay at the resort until around 2 (weekday), will avoid I-4, don't want to drive more than 6 - 7 hours.  Thanks in advance.  Swore I would never drive to WDW again, but yes I am.



We stayed in the Econo Lodge in Walterboro. Decent and clean. No coffee pot in the room, though...


----------



## Goofygirl17

Time to start packing


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17 said:


> Time to start packing



"Packing time" is the first of two major packing events: the second is _*packing your vehicle*_. Then you are just about on your way.

All the best on this Independence Day!


----------



## capegirl

dvcville said:


> So how has I-95 been? I am especially interested in hearing about any construction areas in the D.C. and Virginia areas that may be a problem. We are leaving
> on July 13th somewhere between 2-3 am. We left around 3 am last year and just made it through Richmond before traffic picked up and made it through some of the other choke points in VA just in time. So we are really looking to leave around 2:30 am this year. We booked a room in Saint Augustine so we get a nice dinner and good night rest in before heading to one of the water parks the next morning.



Just stopped by to ask the same question; I-95 reports. We head out on the 15th from MA.


----------



## dvcville

capegirl said:


> Just stopped by to ask the same question; I-95 reports. We head out on the 15th from MA.




I am not sure what I – 95 looks like from your start point but I can tell you that I-95 is under heavy construction on the north side of Philly and the road is a mess. If you can get through there before rush hour you should be ok. There will be lane closures from time to time though. I have looked on google maps and it seems to be the same construction from Baltimore, D.C., Richmond and Emporia VA. Once we get past Emporia VA it looks all clear.


----------



## capegirl

dvcville said:


> I am not sure what I – 95 looks like from your start point but I can tell you that I-95 is under heavy construction on the north side of Philly and the road is a mess. If you can get through there before rush hour you should be ok. There will be lane closures from time to time though. I have looked on google maps and it seems to be the same construction from Baltimore, D.C., Richmond and Emporia VA. Once we get past Emporia VA it looks all clear.



Thank you! Always helpful to be prepared. Leaving on a Friday is not the best, but hopefully we will be able to avoid the worst of the commuter traffic.


----------



## Goofygirl17

I really need to be more organized putting things away after a trip.  Spent a while today looking for my water wallet for Blizzard Beach but finally found it!  Also found the charger for our waterproof camera.

We leave in 6 days!


----------



## amcnj

Goofygirl17 said:


> I really need to be more organized putting things away after a trip.  Spent a while today looking for my water wallet for Blizzard Beach but finally found it!  Also found the charger for our waterproof camera.
> 
> We leave in 6 days!




Some things I just leave in one of the bags I know we will be using the next time!


----------



## BC1836

With the probability of at least a one-month reprieve, NJ is "safe" from its forthcoming gasoline tax spike. And prices at the pump have fallen just a bit: lots of local stations posted $1.99 or less. For now.

All the best!


----------



## capegirl

BC1836 said:


> With the probability of at least a one-month reprieve, NJ is "safe" from its forthcoming gasoline tax spike. And prices at the pump have fallen just a bit: lots of local stations posted $1.99 or less. For now.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks for the gas update. We are heading out from MA on Friday, so we will definitely fill up in NJ. $1.99 sounds much better then the $2.35 that we're currently paying.


----------



## BC1836

capegirl said:


> Thanks for the gas update. We are heading out from MA on Friday, so we will definitely fill up in NJ. $1.99 sounds much better then the $2.35 that we're currently paying.



Remember: the closest gas stations to major highways and roads will carry a higher price. And certain communities in NJ far from major roads can be pricey. 

All the best!


----------



## dvcville

Just a  few days left and the excitement is building. I finally finish getting the car ready. I had to make a few major repairs but luckily it was work I could do myself. So now it's time to clean her up and get my bag packed. Everyone else has been packed for weeks and they have been pressuring me to get packed. Lol! I guess it is time we leave Wednesday @ 3am.


----------



## Rvillediser

Safe travels!  We leave the Chicagoland area Saturday night, can't wait!!


----------



## nono

capegirl said:


> Thanks for the gas update. We are heading out from MA on Friday, so we will definitely fill up in NJ. $1.99 sounds much better then the $2.35 that we're currently paying.





BC1836 said:


> Remember: the closest gas stations to major highways and roads will carry a higher price. And certain communities in NJ far from major roads can be pricey.
> 
> All the best!



Take Exit 1 from the NJ Turnpike.  All gas is $1.89 now.  Here's a map: https://turnpikeinfo.com/view-exit.php?state=new-jersey&road_name=new-jersey-turnpike&key=1

You can follow any sign to get to the bridge from there...as the turnpike and Rt. 295 all head there.


----------



## capegirl

nono said:


> Take Exit 1 from the NJ Turnpike.  All gas is $1.89 now.  Here's a map: https://turnpikeinfo.com/view-exit.php?state=new-jersey&road_name=new-jersey-turnpike&key=1
> 
> You can follow any sign to get to the bridge from there...as the turnpike and Rt. 295 all head there.



$1.89 !!!!


----------



## nono

capegirl said:


> $1.89 !!!!



Here's what "Exit 1" looks like...just took this off of Google Maps.  Was pretty sure, like most things NJ, you have to "know" it is Exit 1.  https://www.google.com/maps/@39.680...4!1s73loIYXWoQAfWGrZXSwpWg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## LovePug

Just a fyi for everyone...In all my years of driving the route, I have never hit so many traffic jams and stop-and-go traffic along 26 and 77 (both ways) as this trip. In most cases it seemed to simply be a merging issue from on-ramps. The worst one was a road construction on 26 (hours long). It was all afternoon weekend traffic.


----------



## capegirl

nono said:


> Here's what "Exit 1" looks like...just took this off of Google Maps.  Was pretty sure, like most things NJ, you have to "know" it is Exit 1.  https://www.google.com/maps/@39.680...4!1s73loIYXWoQAfWGrZXSwpWg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Thanks for this. We would have flown right by exit 1, wondering how we ever missed it!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Gas is $2.10 at MK Speedway station. 

The feel like temperature is 91 degrees  at 11:05 pm!!! 
Anyone leaving soon brace yourself for extreme heat. We've been here since Friday and have only gone to parks at night.


----------



## disneysteve

Time to jump back into this thread. We will be hitting the road on Friday afternoon from southern NJ. Heading down 295 into Delaware and on from there.


----------



## Goofygirl17

LovePug said:


> Just a fyi for everyone...In all my years of driving the route, I have never hit so many traffic jams and stop-and-go traffic along 26 and 77 (both ways) as this trip. In most cases it seemed to simply be a merging issue from on-ramps. The worst one was a road construction on 26 (hours long). It was all afternoon weekend traffic.



Was there actual construction going on during the weekend or just cones and stuff?



ddluvsdisney said:


> Gas is $2.10 at MK Speedway station.
> 
> The feel like temperature is 91 degrees  at 11:05 pm!!!
> Anyone leaving soon brace yourself for extreme heat. We've been here since Friday and have only gone to parks at night.



What has the temperature been like during the day?

I need to finish packing!!  We leave at 3 am


----------



## capegirl

disneysteve said:


> Time to jump back into this thread. We will be hitting the road on Friday afternoon from southern NJ. Heading down 295 into Delaware and on from there.



We're hitting the road around 5am from MA this Friday too! Hoping the worst of the commuter traffic will be cleared out by the time we pass through NY.  I've heard reports of I-95 construction traffic, that clears near Emporia, VA, so we're hoping the delays won't be too extreme. Safe travels, and good weather for our vacations.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> Was there actual construction going on during the weekend or just cones and stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> What has the temperature been like during the day?
> 
> I need to finish packing!!  We leave at 3 am


The feel like temps have been over 100 since we've been here. Today was 103
Just make sure you stay hydrated. Bring lots of bottled water with you to the parks if you can. 
I think going to the parks at night has been a good strategy for us. 
Have a great trip!!


----------



## BC1836

Yup, $1.89 at Delta in Southern Ocean County, NJ.

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

ddluvsdisney said:


> The feel like temps have been over 100 since we've been here. Today was 103
> Just make sure you stay hydrated. Bring lots of bottled water with you to the parks if you can.
> I think going to the parks at night has been a good strategy for us.
> Have a great trip!!



Thanks!

So we left home at 3:40 this morning and stopped in Charlotte NC around 3:20 this afternoon. Tomorrow we're going abt 4 1/2 hours to Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary in Locust Grove GA. Then we're going to drive a few more hours and stop for the night. We check into our timeshare near Disney on Friday.


----------



## capegirl

Goofygirl17 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So we left home at 3:40 this morning and stopped in Charlotte NC around 3:20 this afternoon. Tomorrow we're going abt 4 1/2 hours to Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary in Locust Grove GA. Then we're going to drive a few more hours and stop for the night. We check into our timeshare near Disney on Friday.



Happy travels!


----------



## nmrgrl55

Hi all! I am not new to Disney, but I am new to driving! I am thinking of doing a trip in August 2017 with my 3 kiddos and my niece (ages 13,11,8,5 at the time). I think the only way I can pull it off is if I drive! I will be driving from Maine with a mapquest time of 22 hours. I will be the only driver and hope to make it with one overnight stop. What is a realistic stop point for day one? My ideal would be to leave early on a Saturday morn, stop by 5-6pm and be on the road again by 7ish and at Disney by dinner...Is that doable? I know I will need to factor in stops for the kids, so I want to be completely realistic. I don't want to have expectations that aren't reasonable. Thanks for any help and insight!


----------



## Mdoyle07

nmrgrl55 said:


> Hi all! I am not new to Disney, but I am new to driving! I am thinking of doing a trip in August 2017 with my 3 kiddos and my niece (ages 13,11,8,5 at the time). I think the only way I can pull it off is if I drive! I will be driving from Maine with a mapquest time of 22 hours. I will be the only driver and hope to make it with one overnight stop. What is a realistic stop point for day one? My ideal would be to leave early on a Saturday morn, stop by 5-6pm and be on the road again by 7ish and at Disney by dinner...Is that doable? I know I will need to factor in stops for the kids, so I want to be completely realistic. I don't want to have expectations that aren't reasonable. Thanks for any help and insight!



I tend to use www.i95ExitGuide.com to help plan my stopping place. It has a section called Great Overnight Stops that breaks the drive into 1-3 overnight stops based on approximately where you start from. It also lists hotels, restaurants, and rest stops by exit in each state. Happy planning!


----------



## stasijane

Excitement is starting to hit. Sunday after work I will be hitting the road. I flew down the last few times since they were shorter race weekend trips, but for some reason I love driving down a bit more. I will be heading down via I-24 E and I-75 S and plan on reading back in the thread, but would love to hear updates on the road conditions from anyone who recently took the route. I will be the only driver and while its normally just me, this trip I will have 2 16 year old passengers. I pack snacks and drink and only stop for fuel.


----------



## nmrgrl55

Mdoyle07 said:


> I tend to use www.i95ExitGuide.com to help plan my stopping place. It has a section called Great Overnight Stops that breaks the drive into 1-3 overnight stops based on approximately where you start from. It also lists hotels, restaurants, and rest stops by exit in each state. Happy planning!



Thanks! I'll definitely start there


----------



## ddluvsdisney

MK Speedway down to $2.07


----------



## lizzyb

Leaving on our trek tonight/early morning. Driving along the i75.  Is everything clear there?


----------



## LadyBeBop

lizzyb said:


> Leaving on our trek tonight/early morning. Driving along the i75.  Is everything clear there?



Where are you now?  I-75 is shut down just south of Cincinnati for a wreck.   I can help you get around it.  Just taking the I-275 bypass won't work since the wreck is south of the bypass.

Edit to add...You're on the road now, or are you leaving tonight?  If tonight, then never mind.  The wreck should probably be cleared up in a few hours.

Edit to add...And the wreck is cleared up.  It's still slow going, but traffic is moving.  If you're on I-75, probably best to stay on it.


----------



## Limes96

If you're north of Toledo you probably already know, but I-75 through Toledo isn't good right now with a ton of construction including a detour around a bridge that is out. I wouldn't attempt that anytime even close to rush hour.

ETA the bridge that's out is northbound not southbound


----------



## Goofygirl17

So we drove to Gainesville Fl and stopped for the night. 

PSA for anyone driving I75 through GA. Watch out for sheriffs. I got pulled over and told I was tagged at 88 on a laser radar gun and got a ticket. There was NO WAY I was going 80 anything so it's BS but there's no way I can fight it. I won't know how much the ticket costs until I log in online to see. 

Heading to our timeshare by Disney in a bit. Less than 2 hours away


----------



## disneysteve

Hoping to be one the road by 4pm today! I'll try and post updates along the way.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> So we drove to Gainesville Fl and stopped for the night.
> 
> PSA for anyone driving I75 through GA. Watch out for sheriffs. I got pulled over and told I was tagged at 88 on a laser radar gun and got a ticket. There was NO WAY I was going 80 anything so it's BS but there's no way I can fight it. I won't know how much the ticket costs until I log in online to see.
> 
> Heading to our timeshare by Disney in a bit. Less than 2 hours away


That stinks!! Safe travels with no more tickets.


----------



## BC1836

Thanks to all the recent informative posts which will be useful to all new...and veteran...long-distance drivers.

All the best!


----------



## Mdoyle07

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a hotel between Emporia and Chester, VA for our return drive home in a few weeks.  We usually drive back over 3 days with a stop in Washington, D.C, but not this year. We're splitting the drive over 2 days this time and that area of VA seems to be at or around 12 hours from Disney. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Rvillediser

BC1836 said:


> Thanks to all the recent informative posts which will be useful to all new...and veteran...long-distance drivers.
> 
> All the best!



Just left the Chicagoland area for Coronado Springs!!!


----------



## disneysteve

Left Cherry Hill, NJ about 3:40pm yesterday. Traffic was pretty awful everywhere. We only made it as far as Emporia, VA. And the only reason we got that far is because hotels were booked solid from Richmond on down. We finally managed to get one of the last rooms at the Red Roof Inn in Emporia which was surprisingly decent for $91 (including tax).

We got back on the road about 8:30am today and pulled into Crestwynd Bay around 7:30pm. Today was pretty much smooth sailing with a few brief slow downs but nothing major. We did not use the bypasses around Richmond or Jacksonville and we took 417 in Florida.


----------



## BC1836

Mdoyle07 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a hotel between Emporia and Chester, VA for our return drive home in a few weeks.  We usually drive back over 3 days with a stop in Washington, D.C, but not this year. We're splitting the drive over 2 days this time and that area of VA seems to be at or around 12 hours from Disney. Thanks for the help!!



We have used the Holiday Inn Expresses at Petersburg (Exit #45) and (Emporia (Exit #11) many times. 

All the best!


----------



## Mdoyle07

BC1836 said:


> We have used the Holiday Inn Expresses at Petersburg (Exit #45) and (Emporia (Exit #11) many times.



Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## nono

nmrgrl55 said:


> Hi all! I am not new to Disney, but I am new to driving! I am thinking of doing a trip in August 2017 with my 3 kiddos and my niece (ages 13,11,8,5 at the time). I think the only way I can pull it off is if I drive! I will be driving from Maine with a mapquest time of 22 hours. I will be the only driver and hope to make it with one overnight stop. What is a realistic stop point for day one? My ideal would be to leave early on a Saturday morn, stop by 5-6pm and be on the road again by 7ish and at Disney by dinner...Is that doable? I know I will need to factor in stops for the kids, so I want to be completely realistic. I don't want to have expectations that aren't reasonable. Thanks for any help and insight!



OK, so using the old Streets and Trips program, if you left Portland, ME, at 6 a.m., and stopped every 3 hours for 15 min. breaks (highly recommend as the minimum as the only driver) you could be in Emporia, VA by 6:45 p.m. or so, given no major delays.  Emporia is a great stopping point.  You are almost in North Carolina, and there are many decent hotels for an overnight there.  From Emporia, if you also got on the road at 6 a.m., assuming the same 3 hr/15 min break pattern, you'd be in WDW right around 5 p.m. without any traffic snarls.

I know 6 a.m. doesn't sound fun, but it's a reasonable start time to get a couple of easy hours of driving under your belt, and it's already daylight then in the summer.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

We will be making our first drive to Disney in late October from Long Island. Looking for all the help I can get lol. Original plan was to leave at 7:30pm and drive thru the night, but my wife and I have decided that is probably not what we will do. So now thinking about leaving at 2pm driving till midnight-ish. Thinking that will put us somewhere around Florence. But don't really know the kind of traffic we will see leaving at that time. We are open to ideas, plus anyone stayed in that area or is there maybe a better route then 95. Thanks


----------



## BC1836

FlatBlackLI said:


> We will be making our first drive to Disney in late October from Long Island. Looking for all the help I can get lol. Original plan was to leave at 7:30pm and drive thru the night, but my wife and I have decided that is probably not what we will do. So now thinking about leaving at 2pm driving till midnight-ish. Thinking that will put us somewhere around Florence. But don't really know the kind of traffic we will see leaving at that time. We are open to ideas, plus anyone stayed in that area or is there maybe a better route then 95. Thanks



If you live in Queens, for example, you might make it to Florence if there were no rush hour traffic issues. But if you live farther east on LI and depart at 2 p.m., you'll be hitting the NJ Turnpike at rush hour. If you leave a couple of hours earlier, you'll hit the greater Baltimore rush hour traffic. It's a kind of "no-win" drive. But, if you are patient.... Good luck and drive safely.

All the best.


----------



## AaronInWI

We're starting to plan for our next Disney drive! This will be our third drive down, so two more and I earn my bronze status! (Incidentally, that'll probably coincide with with WDW's 50th Anniversary celebration.) We had originally planned on going in September of next year, but due to a few family reasons we're going in February of next year instead. Not only am I now under 200 days until we leave, but I also get to celebrate my 40th birthday in Disney World!

We're changing up our driving routine this time around. In the past, we'd hit the road before the break of dawn and drive 12-14 hours before stopping for the night. Then we'd drive the last 6 or so hours the following day. My plan for this drive is to break it up into three days, mainly to account for any bad weather we might encounter in the middle of winter. I want to be able to be as flexible as possible in terms of when we depart. I had originally planned on leaving around 9:00 am and driving to Mt. Vernon, IL the first day, which is about 6 hours from home. Then we'd take I65 through Nashville, I75 through Atlanta, and stay the night in Valdosta, GA. Then from there it is a 3-hour drive to Orlando. However, I was a little nervous about driving the mountains in Monteagle in the middle of winter, based on some horror stories I've read. So instead of driving to Mt. Vernon, we'll drive to Cincinnati the first day, before taking I75 all the way to Valdosta. This adds 30 minutes to the first day drive, and is nearly identical in mileage and time on the second day (less than 5 miles/minutes longer). I'm probably being overly cautious, but one less thing to worry about. Plus, it gets me around Nashville, which I've never liked driving though. Although, if there are mountainous areas to worry about in the winter on I75, then I've changed my plans for nothing...


----------



## nono

FlatBlackLI said:


> We will be making our first drive to Disney in late October from Long Island. Looking for all the help I can get lol. Original plan was to leave at 7:30pm and drive thru the night, but my wife and I have decided that is probably not what we will do. So now thinking about leaving at 2pm driving till midnight-ish. Thinking that will put us somewhere around Florence. But don't really know the kind of traffic we will see leaving at that time. We are open to ideas, plus anyone stayed in that area or is there maybe a better route then 95. Thanks


Yeah, which end of LI.  If you give me a town name near to you, I can run a simulation for you.


----------



## BC1836

As always, *nono*, you are quick to assist!

All the best!


----------



## crzy4dsny

FlatBlackLI said:


> We will be making our first drive to Disney in late October from Long Island. Looking for all the help I can get lol. Original plan was to leave at 7:30pm and drive thru the night, but my wife and I have decided that is probably not what we will do. So now thinking about leaving at 2pm driving till midnight-ish. Thinking that will put us somewhere around Florence. But don't really know the kind of traffic we will see leaving at that time. We are open to ideas, plus anyone stayed in that area or is there maybe a better route then 95. Thanks



I think I've done 7 trips from Long Island. I was "trained" by a friend who had done about 30! I kept travel logs and recorded times in each state. You need to get out of dodge early, leave at 2:00am. You will clear DC by 6:30 which is major. 9:00am you should be in NC. If I'm stopping I stop in kingsland GA, but most times I went straight thru. Going straight I would arrive about 8:00pm. My best run was when I left at midnight and arrived in Disney 4:30, 16.5 hours. My worst trip was when I left at 7:00pm. But I was towing a 28' trailer and it took me 23 hours.


----------



## LadyBeBop

AaronInWI said:


> So instead of driving to Mt. Vernon, we'll drive to Cincinnati the first day, before taking I75 all the way to Valdosta. This adds 30 minutes to the first day drive, and is nearly identical in mileage and time on the second day (less than 5 miles/minutes longer). I'm probably being overly cautious, but one less thing to worry about. Plus, it gets me around Nashville, which I've never liked driving though. Although, if there are mountainous areas to worry about in the winter on I75, then I've changed my plans for nothing...



I've lived in the Cincinnati area for most of my life.  The only time I lived away from here was the four years I went to college at Marquette.  So I know the Milwaukee to Cincinnati route.  And the Cincinnati to Orlando route.

I've never been on the Nashville to Chattanooga route, so I can't comment about Monteagle.  There is one stretch of mountains for about 30 miles between the Kentucky/Tennessee border and Knoxville.  They aren't bad.  Just straight up and down.  Just keep an eye on the weather.  It may even be better to take the Monteagle route.  Or if you think both are bad, I know a route with a very minimal mountain presence (just about five miles).  However, that will add about an hour to your trip, off expressways.

When driving, it's best to actually bypass Cincinnati.  When you get to I-275 (the Cincinnati bypass) just across the Indiana/Ohio border, go south into Kentucky.  Then pick up I-71/75 south around Erlanger, KY.  It's about 25 miles on I-275.  Then spend the night in either Erlanger or Florence.  Between exits 184-180 on I-75, nearly all the major lodging chains are represented. 

There are a lot of good places to eat.  If you're in the mood for ribs, and you don't mind backtracking for a mile or two, Montgomery Inn is off of I-75, (Exit 186) one exit north of I-275.  Then you have either Skyline or Gold Star Chili at nearly every exit off the interstates.  In the Cincinnati area, you're never more than 5-10 minutes away from Cincinnati chili.


----------



## Limes96

AaronInWI said:


> We're starting to plan for our next Disney drive! This will be our third drive down, so two more and I earn my bronze status! (Incidentally, that'll probably coincide with with WDW's 50th Anniversary celebration.) We had originally planned on going in September of next year, but due to a few family reasons we're going in February of next year instead. Not only am I now under 200 days until we leave, but I also get to celebrate my 40th birthday in Disney World!
> 
> We're changing up our driving routine this time around. In the past, we'd hit the road before the break of dawn and drive 12-14 hours before stopping for the night. Then we'd drive the last 6 or so hours the following day. My plan for this drive is to break it up into three days, mainly to account for any bad weather we might encounter in the middle of winter. I want to be able to be as flexible as possible in terms of when we depart. I had originally planned on leaving around 9:00 am and driving to Mt. Vernon, IL the first day, which is about 6 hours from home. Then we'd take I65 through Nashville, I75 through Atlanta, and stay the night in Valdosta, GA. Then from there it is a 3-hour drive to Orlando. However, I was a little nervous about driving the mountains in Monteagle in the middle of winter, based on some horror stories I've read. So instead of driving to Mt. Vernon, we'll drive to Cincinnati the first day, before taking I75 all the way to Valdosta. This adds 30 minutes to the first day drive, and is nearly identical in mileage and time on the second day (less than 5 miles/minutes longer). I'm probably being overly cautious, but one less thing to worry about. Plus, it gets me around Nashville, which I've never liked driving though. Although, if there are mountainous areas to worry about in the winter on I75, then I've changed my plans for nothing...



I've taken both routes in the past and I-75 is more mountainous. If it was me, I'd stick to the Nashville plan, with 75 as a back up. Winter driving can be so unpredictable! When we made the drive last January it was during the biggest winter storm of the year for Kentucky/Tennessee. We decided on taking I-65 to Nashville, then to Chattanooga on I-24. The biggest trouble we had was in Nashville. It's hilly enough that a little ice really makes for a difficult drive. In the same storm however, I-75 between I think Lexington, KY and Knoxville was completely shutdown and people were stranded. Completely impassable. Being able to have a flexible departure time really helps! We're making the drive (from northwest Ohio) end of January. Hoping for better weather this time! Hopefully you'll get good weather too!


----------



## BC1836

So...who is the next long-distance driver to begin a journey to WDW? Anyone departing before July is over?

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

LadyBeBop said:


> I've lived in the Cincinnati area for most of my life.  The only time I lived away from here was the four years I went to college at Marquette.  So I know the Milwaukee to Cincinnati route.  And the Cincinnati to Orlando route.
> 
> I've never been on the Nashville to Chattanooga route, so I can't comment about Monteagle.  There is one stretch of mountains for about 30 miles between the Kentucky/Tennessee border and Knoxville.  They aren't bad.  Just straight up and down.  Just keep an eye on the weather.  It may even be better to take the Monteagle route.  Or if you think both are bad, I know a route with a very minimal mountain presence (just about five miles).  However, that will add about an hour to your trip, off expressways.
> 
> When driving, it's best to actually bypass Cincinnati.  When you get to I-275 (the Cincinnati bypass) just across the Indiana/Ohio border, go south into Kentucky.  Then pick up I-71/75 south around Erlanger, KY.  It's about 25 miles on I-275.  Then spend the night in either Erlanger or Florence.  Between exits 184-180 on I-75, nearly all the major lodging chains are represented.
> 
> There are a lot of good places to eat.  If you're in the mood for ribs, and you don't mind backtracking for a mile or two, Montgomery Inn is off of I-75, (Exit 186) one exit north of I-275.  Then you have either Skyline or Gold Star Chili at nearly every exit off the interstates.  In the Cincinnati area, you're never more than 5-10 minutes away from Cincinnati chili.


Thanks for the advice! This, along with the reply below from @Limes96, makes me think I over-thought this a little bit. I might go ahead and book the Mt. Vernon hotel and keep an eye on the weather and road conditions up to and on departure day. I'll have until at least noon (maybe 3:00 pm) to cancel either one without penalty. I will say though, if we stick with Cincinnati, we'll definitely hit up Montgomery Inn. I'm always in the mood for good ribs! And we'll be in town well before dinner time, with nothing to do but watch TV in our hotel room. Thanks again!



Limes96 said:


> I've taken both routes in the past and I-75 is more mountainous. If it was me, I'd stick to the Nashville plan, with 75 as a back up. Winter driving can be so unpredictable! When we made the drive last January it was during the biggest winter storm of the year for Kentucky/Tennessee. We decided on taking I-65 to Nashville, then to Chattanooga on I-24. The biggest trouble we had was in Nashville. It's hilly enough that a little ice really makes for a difficult drive. In the same storm however, I-75 between I think Lexington, KY and Knoxville was completely shutdown and people were stranded. Completely impassable. Being able to have a flexible departure time really helps! We're making the drive (from northwest Ohio) end of January. Hoping for better weather this time! Hopefully you'll get good weather too!


The fact that I75 is actually more mountainous is precisely the information I was looking for. So thanks for that! The route you described - I65 to Nashville, I24 to Chattanooga, is the exact route we've taken in the past, and was the way I was planning on going until I started second guessing. But based on both of your replies, it looks like I75 wouldn't be any better, and could potentially be worse. I might have to save the I75 route for my next summer drive.


----------



## nmrgrl55

nono said:


> OK, so using the old Streets and Trips program, if you left Portland, ME, at 6 a.m., and stopped every 3 hours for 15 min. breaks (highly recommend as the minimum as the only driver) you could be in Emporia, VA by 6:45 p.m. or so, given no major delays.  Emporia is a great stopping point.  You are almost in North Carolina, and there are many decent hotels for an overnight there.  From Emporia, if you also got on the road at 6 a.m., assuming the same 3 hr/15 min break pattern, you'd be in WDW right around 5 p.m. without any traffic snarls.
> 
> I know 6 a.m. doesn't sound fun, but it's a reasonable start time to get a couple of easy hours of driving under your belt, and it's already daylight then in the summer.



Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

We'll be hitting the road for home in the morning unfortunately. We've had a great 11 nights at Disney despite the weather. We attended the DIS Unplugged Mega Meet, got to see a bunch of old friends and make a bunch of new ones, and helped to raise over $70,000 for Give Kids the World! I'd like to pull out by 9am but I know that won't happen so hopefully no later than 10am.


----------



## RK13

FlatBlackLI said:


> We will be making our first drive to Disney in late October from Long Island. Looking for all the help I can get lol. Original plan was to leave at 7:30pm and drive thru the night, but my wife and I have decided that is probably not what we will do. So now thinking about leaving at 2pm driving till midnight-ish. Thinking that will put us somewhere around Florence. But don't really know the kind of traffic we will see leaving at that time. We are open to ideas, plus anyone stayed in that area or is there maybe a better route then 95. Thanks


From Nassau County, with no traffic, it should take approx 4-4.5 hours to reach the Capital Beltway (I495).  Leaving at 2pm would put you in the middle of rush hour in DC.  If you can, I would leave early morning around 3am.  We have driven down from LI the last 4 years and we are on the road by 3:30am.  Other then a overturned tractor trailer one year, which caused delays, leaving at this time has worked well.
In VA, take the I295 around Richmond and the I295 East around Jacksonville FL.
Exit 160A (rt 208) in Florence is a good exit for hotels and dining.


----------



## Goofygirl17

disneysteve said:


> We'll be hitting the road for home in the morning unfortunately. We've had a great 11 nights at Disney despite the weather. We attended the DIS Unplugged Mega Meet, got to see a bunch of old friends and make a bunch of new ones, and helped to raise over $70,000 for Give Kids the World! I'd like to pull out by 9am but I know that won't happen so hopefully no later than 10am.



Glad you had a fun trip.  We head home Friday.  The weather has definitely been a challenge!


----------



## disneysteve

Goofygirl17 said:


> Glad you had a fun trip.  We head home Friday.  The weather has definitely been a challenge!


We've been here in the summer many times but this has just been suck-the-life-out-of-you weather without any relief. Mid-90s with heat index over 100 every single day. And I looked at the 10-day forecast today and it isn't going to change any time soon.


----------



## BC1836

Earth calling *crusingkat*: Did you ever complete your recent short-time-in-between-drives journey?

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

Left for home yesterday. Got a late start, hitting the road around 9:45am. Weather was perfect (other than being super hot but didn't matter in the car) and we had no issues all day. Stopped for the night in Rocky Mount, NC at the Comfort Inn. It was pretty nice actually. Got it for $89 with one of those coupon books.

Back on the road at 9am today. Big jam up just north of Richmond. I got off 95 and cut over to 1 for a while to get around it which worked pretty well. Then back on 95. Hit normal volume through DC but nothing bad at all. Then the usual disaster that is Delaware and some construction/rush hour traffic in NJ. Got home just after 4pm. All in all, a pretty easy trip.


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

We are getting ready to start driving trip #3 from South Dakota in 2 weeks. Short notice change in plans, and plane tickets weren't in the budget with only 30 days out, but my daughter is looking forward to it as she prefers driving over flying any day! We learned from our previous trip that straight thru is not for us, so breaking it down into three days again, with a stop at the Omaha zoo on the way down. New this trip is I will be the sole packer- hubby will be just getting back from AT for guards the day before, so I'd better get it right, because I won't be able to share the blame when I miss something!


----------



## karalecia26

tinkermom_of_two said:


> We are getting ready to start driving trip #3 from South Dakota in 2 weeks. Short notice change in plans, and plane tickets weren't in the budget with only 30 days out, but my daughter is looking forward to it as she prefers driving over flying any day! We learned from our previous trip that straight thru is not for us, so breaking it down into three days again, with a stop at the Omaha zoo on the way down. New this trip is I will be the sole packer- hubby will be just getting back from AT for guards the day before, so I'd better get it right, because I won't be able to share the blame when I miss something!


We just got back from a trip 3 weeks ago and flew for the first time and although the kids liked the plane they want to drive from now on, they couldn't bring as much as they wanted with them back home and when we drive they don't have to wire about that.  We drive from NW Iowa so we know how long that drive can be! Have fun at your stop over at the zoo!  We love the zoo and can't wait to see all the new things they are doing to it!


----------



## java

Can we post what one  item was a life saver on the ride down?

For me, it had to be the apps waze and gas finder. Oh and we also used one that listed rest stops but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Liisa1965

Has anyone driven from Little Rock, AR, or at least passed through that area on the way to WDW? I'm trying to get a realistic idea of how long it would take. We're from PA and usually drive to WDW, but this year we have to spend a couple of days in Little Rock first.


----------



## justreading

I agree.  WAZE was a lifesaver.  I ignored Waze once and boy was I sorry.  Stuck on 95 - at a standstill for two hours due to a nasty accident.  I have learned never to ignore Waze again!


----------



## amcnj

java said:


> Can we post what one  item was a life saver on the ride down?
> 
> For me, it had to be the apps waze and gas finder. Oh and we also used one that listed rest stops but I can't remember the name.




When my children were younger, the dvd player in the vehicle!


----------



## AaronInWI

java said:


> Can we post what one  item was a life saver on the ride down?
> 
> For me, it had to be the apps waze and gas finder. Oh and we also used one that listed rest stops but I can't remember the name.


I don't think this quite qualifies as a life-saver, but we rely heavily on a book called The Next Exit. It lists restaurants, gas stations, rest stops, etc. at every exit on most major state highways and interstates. I like to plan ahead, so when I feel like I'm an hour or so from needing a break, I'll ask my wife where the next rest area/gas station is ~60 miles from our current location. This helps eliminate my constant worry that the exit we just passed will be the last one with any sign of civilization for the next 200 miles, and it also helps me push on when I can count down the exits as we go.


----------



## nono

java said:


> Can we post what one  item was a life saver on the ride down?



Two things: Light blankets for everyone so that the driver can have a cooler temperature to stay awake.  Funny audiobooks.  Laughing really helps keep both of our drivers alert.


----------



## LadyBeBop

java said:


> Can we post what one  item was a life saver on the ride down?
> 
> For me, it had to be the apps waze and gas finder. Oh and we also used one that listed rest stops but I can't remember the name.



I have a few.  One is an app, iExit.  It's not free, but it's reasonable (couple of dollars I think).  It shows where you are on the interstate, and proceeds to list the restaurants, gas stations, lodging and other attractions coming up.  It also gives you digital coupons for some hotels and gas prices as well.  It also shows where the nearest rest area is.

Another is a wireless hard drive, called Wi Drive.  It allows you to stream digital movies from the Wi Drive to your device (smartphone, tablet, etc).  Great for watching movies, and it doesn't use up your data plan.  One disadvantage...a full charge only lasts about six hours.  You'll have to charge it up overnight and turn it off when not in use.



Liisa1965 said:


> Has anyone driven from Little Rock, AR, or at least passed through that area on the way to WDW? I'm trying to get a realistic idea of how long it would take. We're from PA and usually drive to WDW, but this year we have to spend a couple of days in Little Rock first.



Wow.  Little Rock is severely out of your way.  It's more west than south for you.  It's a couple hours west of the Mississippi River.  My daughter lives about 150 miles west of LR.  And it's a long trip from there to WDW.

Mapquest shows the trip from LR to Orlando as over 900 miles and 14 hours.  Unless you're used to driving long distances at one time, that's at least a two day drive.


----------



## disneysteve

LadyBeBop said:


> One disadvantage...a full charge only lasts about six hours. You'll have to charge it up overnight and turn it off when not in use.


Or you can just charge it in the car while you're driving. I think all cars have either a cigarette lighter or a USB port these days. We often charge devices while we're in the car.

Also, you can pick up a power inverter that allows you to plug regular plugs into your car's cigarette lighter. They're about $20 on Amazon.


----------



## Liisa1965

LadyBeBop said:


> Wow.  Little Rock is severely out of your way.  It's more west than south for you.  It's a couple hours west of the Mississippi River.  My daughter lives about 150 miles west of LR.  And it's a long trip from there to WDW.
> 
> Mapquest shows the trip from LR to Orlando as over 900 miles and 14 hours.  Unless you're used to driving long distances at one time, that's at least a two day drive.



My daughter will be going for medical treatment at Arkansas Children's Hospital. A few days later we'll be joining my family at WDW. We love to drive, but we know we have to be flexible in planning. We don't plan on driving straight through. I'm not sure what time to leave Little Rock to avoid the heavy traffic areas along the way.


----------



## LadyBeBop

disneysteve said:


> Or you can just charge it in the car while you're driving. I think all cars have either a cigarette lighter or a USB port these days. We often charge devices while we're in the car.
> 
> Also, you can pick up a power inverter that allows you to plug regular plugs into your car's cigarette lighter. They're about $20 on Amazon.



I know.  However, I've had trouble using the Wi Drive while I'm trying to charge it.  It's like charge it or use it.  Can't do both.


----------



## disneysteve

LadyBeBop said:


> I know.  However, I've had trouble using the Wi Drive while I'm trying to charge it.  It's like charge it or use it.  Can't do both.


True. It's best not to use most devices while charging them. That's true of cell phones, too.


----------



## BC1836

"Alternative" method of traveling to WDW coming up. Will report upon completion. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> "Alternative" method of traveling to WDW coming up. Will report upon completion.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Disney Speedway: $1.93.

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

So I figured I'd give an update on my Georgia speeding ticket (the one where I was going nowhere near the speed he says I was).  I had to wait at least 10 days before I could go online to find out how much the ticket costs so I waited until we were home.  I went online yesterday and my ticket isn't in the system.  I'm going to have to wait until Monday to call and find out what's going on.  But, I decided to search online about tickets in Crisp County GA.  There are TONS of hits for this subject and many of them are lawyers offices specifically set up to handle speeding tickets in these GA counties!  I also found out online that my ticket will most likely be considered a "Super speeder" ticket and will cost at least $200 extra after I pay whatever the original fine is.  AND I WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE NEAR AS FAST AS HE SAID!  There's also quite a few forums with people saying they got tickets for 86 or higher even when their cruise control was set for much lower than that.  

So anyway, I'm going to call Monday and see what they say.  Then depending on the outcome (one lawyer's comment said they might lower it if you call) I might just hire a lawyer.  I don't need to get points on my license, pay a large fine, and get increased insurance rates because of a ticket I didn't deserve.  

Lesson- Be very, very careful on I-75 in Georgia!  You can get a ticket for an absurd rate of speed even if you're not going that speed.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> So I figured I'd give an update on my Georgia speeding ticket (the one where I was going nowhere near the speed he says I was).  I had to wait at least 10 days before I could go online to find out how much the ticket costs so I waited until we were home.  I went online yesterday and my ticket isn't in the system.  I'm going to have to wait until Monday to call and find out what's going on.  But, I decided to search online about tickets in Crisp County GA.  There are TONS of hits for this subject and many of them are lawyers offices specifically set up to handle speeding tickets in these GA counties!  I also found out online that my ticket will most likely be considered a "Super speeder" ticket and will cost at least $200 extra after I pay whatever the original fine is.  AND I WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE NEAR AS FAST AS HE SAID!  There's also quite a few forums with people saying they got tickets for 86 or higher even when their cruise control was set for much lower than that.
> 
> So anyway, I'm going to call Monday and see what they say.  Then depending on the outcome (one lawyer's comment said they might lower it if you call) I might just hire a lawyer.  I don't need to get points on my license, pay a large fine, and get increased insurance rates because of a ticket I didn't deserve.
> 
> Lesson- Be very, very careful on I-75 in Georgia!  You can get a ticket for an absurd rate of speed even if you're not going that speed.


That's awful!! I hope everything works out.


----------



## Mdoyle07

We're all packed and ready for our third road trip from MA to Disney!! T-7 hrs until we leave!


----------



## AaronInWI

Mdoyle07 said:


> We're all packed and ready for our third road trip from MA to Disney!! T-7 hrs until we leave!


Safe travels! We'll be departing on our third drive in 181 days! (Actually, more like 180 days and 12 hours. But who's counting?)


----------



## rotlex

Checking back into the thread, seeing what's happening.  We pull out from the Lehigh Valley\PA this Friday for our annual drive to WDW.  Looking forward to 12 glorious days at the Poly!


----------



## Limes96

Goofygirl17 said:


> So I figured I'd give an update on my Georgia speeding ticket (the one where I was going nowhere near the speed he says I was).  I had to wait at least 10 days before I could go online to find out how much the ticket costs so I waited until we were home.  I went online yesterday and my ticket isn't in the system.  I'm going to have to wait until Monday to call and find out what's going on.  But, I decided to search online about tickets in Crisp County GA.  There are TONS of hits for this subject and many of them are lawyers offices specifically set up to handle speeding tickets in these GA counties!  I also found out online that my ticket will most likely be considered a "Super speeder" ticket and will cost at least $200 extra after I pay whatever the original fine is.  AND I WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE NEAR AS FAST AS HE SAID!  There's also quite a few forums with people saying they got tickets for 86 or higher even when their cruise control was set for much lower than that.
> 
> So anyway, I'm going to call Monday and see what they say.  Then depending on the outcome (one lawyer's comment said they might lower it if you call) I might just hire a lawyer.  I don't need to get points on my license, pay a large fine, and get increased insurance rates because of a ticket I didn't deserve.
> 
> Lesson- Be very, very careful on I-75 in Georgia!  You can get a ticket for an absurd rate of speed even if you're not going that speed.




Similar thing happened to my husband a few years ago. He got the super speeder "award" and now Hates driving through Georgia! Too bad it's unavoidable if you want to drive to WDW! Wish I could remember what county it was but I don't. Somewhere on I-75 in the middle of Georgia.


----------



## java

@rotlex 
We will see you on the road! Are you going i81? Or 495 to 95? I'm thinking 81 right now. But that could change by Friday.


----------



## rotlex

java said:


> @rotlex
> We will see you on the road! Are you going i81? Or 495 to 95? I'm thinking 81 right now. But that could change by Friday.



81\77\26\95.    Haven't done 95 from top to bottom in the past 12 trips, lol.


----------



## java

rotlex said:


> 81\77\26\95.    Haven't done 95 from top to bottom in the past 12 trips, lol.


We are doing same route. Goal is to leave 3am but realistically will probably be 4 hoping to make it to Savannah. Are you driving through or stopping?


----------



## rotlex

We drive straight through.  Tried it for the first time a few years ago.  We used to leave at 2am, drive to Savannah, stay overnight, and finish the trip in the morning.  A few years ago we decided to try just finishing the drive, maybe 4 hours from Savannah?, and it wasn't too bad.  Since then we just head straight down.

To add, the past two years, we decided to try leaving at 6pm.  I drive till maybe midnight, wife takes over, drives till maybe 5 or 6 am, and we hit Orlando area by 10 or so.  Now the return trip is a different story.  We leave mid afternoon, maybe 2pm, drive up to South Carolina and sleep for the night.  Never in a hurry to get home, LOL.


----------



## java

Sadly I am the only driver this trip. When we have 2 we also love the straight through drive. But being on my own I think 12 hours will be my limit. Safe travels!


----------



## reisfamily

We are driving from Ontario on Thanksgiving day (US) Plan on leaving when the kids are done school (3PM) and drive to Lexington, KY for the night. Any input on what to expect on hwy I75 on Thanksgiving day? I would think most travel would be the day before, or morning of Thanksgiving. We will be crossing the Detroit border around 6pm or so.


----------



## BC1836

The founder of this thread humbly apologizes for flying to Orlando. 

Due to a number of circumstances we flew from Atlantic City to Orlando. We actually tried to cancel the reservation last month but Spirit Airlines doesn't offer refunds. Sure, the flight is about two hours and twenty minutes, but the drive to the airport, the check-in "experience" (weight and size limits), the TSA procedure, the seemingly endless boarding, the tarmac roll, etc. all add up. Waiting for luggage, securing ground transportation to our hotel, etc. also add up.

Now then, our return flight was scheduled to depart Orlando for Atlantic City at 7:27 pm. The airline never notified us in advance (even after we checked flight time while at the GFR) that our flight was delayed until 12:24 a.m. this morning! What a wonderful time we had at the airport! Of course, once at the airport this morning we had to wait for our bags and drive home. Spirit gave us $42 in meal vouchers for airport food (we had dined at Victoria and Albert's the night before!) and $50 travel vouchers for future travel within the next two months. NOT.

In two months, we begin our next _drive_, Drive #42. Not to Orlando but to Lake Buena Vista, home of Walt Disney World. 

All the best!


----------



## java

The storm is screwing up our packing. ........3am departure seeming unlikely.  We also have no power. Fun means no water here in well country.


----------



## BC1836

java said:


> The storm is screwing up our packing. ........3am departure seeming unlikely.  We also have no power. Fun means no water here in well country.



Hopefully, the situation has improved.

All the best!


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

Dropped out dogs off with their sitter already, and starting to load the car up. Now to decide if I still want to wait until really early tomorrow morning to leave, or if I want to sweet talk the family into going to Omaha tonight (stopping at the zoo on the way) ...


----------



## java

Trip update. We are in Orlando! Made great time. Ended up leaving at 4am. Took 12 hours to get to Savannah then 4 this morning getting here. We head over to universal in the morning. Ate at Homecoming for lunch (delicious) thundering now so taking a break in our room.

Gas cost us $100 to get down minus $10 for my cash back Amex reward. So $90 for gas.
Hotel was $105 so definately way cheaper for us than flying. 
Time to get back to vacation! Good luck to those behind me. Cops all over Georgia so be careful through there.


----------



## macraven

If you have georgia plates you won't be pulled over 

I'm 2 miles from I 75 and never get pulled over going 83 mph


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

Decision made-on the road to Omaha!


----------



## Tanooki

On our way down from the southshore of Montreal  our 8th drive


----------



## yaya74

just made our 1st drive between North NJ <---> Orlando. Left NJ 6am on Saturday and arrived in Savannah GA around 9pm. We stayed at Comfort Inn in Pooler GA... it was just okay... will stay elsewhere next time.  Next day left at 8am and arrived Orlando close to 2pm because of bad traffic near downtown Orlando and the weather was pouring with limited visibility. On the way back we left at 2pm and arrived Smithfield NC at 11:30pm. We stayed at the Best Western and that was a very clean and nice hotel. Next day we left NC around 930am and got home at 6:30pm. 

I would definitely drive down again. My DD8 is on board with me. DS4 said he wants to fly. DH said he wants to buy a Tesla if he is driving to Orlando again.


----------



## BC1836

yaya74 said:


> just made our 1st drive between North NJ <---> Orlando. Left NJ 6am on Saturday and arrived in Savannah GA around 9pm. We stayed at Comfort Inn in Pooler GA... it was just okay... will stay elsewhere next time.  Next day left at 8am and arrived Orlando close to 2pm because of bad traffic near downtown Orlando and the weather was pouring with limited visibility. On the way back we left at 2pm and arrived Smithfield NC at 11:30pm. We stayed at the Best Western and that was a very clean and nice hotel. Next day we left NC around 930am and got home at 6:30pm.
> 
> I would definitely drive down again. My DD8 is on board with me. DS4 said he wants to fly. DH said he wants to buy a Tesla if he is driving to Orlando again.



But did you make it to Lake Buena Vista, home of WDW? 

All the best!


----------



## yaya74

BC1836 said:


> But did you make it to Lake Buena Vista, home of WDW?
> 
> All the best!


Oh yes... Geography wasn't my favorite class in school... Orlando to me means WDW... Hahahahaha


----------



## Goofygirl17

macraven said:


> If you have georgia plates you won't be pulled over
> 
> I'm 2 miles from I 75 and never get pulled over going 83 mph




But if you have a CT plate you will!  Working on fighting my ticket for 88 in a 70- and I wasn't going 80 anything!!  I went and got a copy of my driving record from DMV today and I'm going to email a copy of that and my ticket to a lawyer in GA.  It's such a racket!  If I pay the ticket its $200 plus then I'll get another citation from the state of GA for another $200 for "super speeder".  Then I'll get points on my CT license and have my insurance rates go up.  All for something I didn't do!  So, I researched attorneys and they're going to handle it for me.  I guess if you go to court and show your clean driving record they'll reduce the ticket- but there are court and attorney fees.  If you live there you just have to make an appt with the judge and bring your record.  They know how to stick it to out of state drivers!


----------



## macraven

I hope you win this one 
It's always the vehicle with out of state plates that get pulled over

And that is sad


----------



## BC1836

Just a note to those who contemplate flying instead of long-distance driving to WDW: our rare recent flight from the GFR to Orlando airport to home via Spirit Airlines took 12 hours and 45 minutes due to an unannounced delay. In that time, we could have driven from the GFR to Petersburg, VA for an overnight stay before completing our restful drive to the Jersey Shore --- and at a lot less money than flying. Those who prefer to fly always say: "Oh, the flight was just over two hours." It's as if the flying experience was the same as traveling on those old _Star Trek_ transporters. We've never known of a commercial jet picking someone up in front of their house and dropping them off in front of their WDW hotel. There is so much more time involved in the flying experience (the drive to and from the airport and airport parking fees, check-in lines, TSA exams, the overhead bin battle, the unexpected turbulence, "lovely" fellow passengers [so many stories associated with this one!], the non-existent courtesy food and beverages, the slo-mo cattle exit from the plane, the crap-shoot wait for bags, etc.) than flying.
We're looking forward to our October *drive* to Lake Buena Vista, home of WDW! 

All the best.


----------



## patclairesmom

Looking to make our next trip to Disney at the end of June 2017.  Our ride down last time(Aug 2015) was very nerve racking.  After we left our overnight stop in Hardeeville, our 2005 Honda Odyssey started shaking when we hit 70-80 mph.  When we got to Disney I took it to the car care center and they couldn't find out what was wrong with it, they balanced the tires and said it was safe to drive. So 2 years later I've replaced all 4 tires one by one thinking there was something wrong with a tire and now I'm being told it's my axle.  Hopefully that does the trick and we'll be taking the Odyssey back down next summer.  I was going to give up driving down because that ride was so stressful but I just can't justify the cost of airfare.


----------



## dkoerner27

After making the drive twice a year for the last few years, my wife and I have purchased airfare for our adults only trip in December.   We love the drive but we found airfare for $150/person roundtrip on southwest out of newark, which is about the same as the fuel would cost to drive my truck. Our 2 trips next year with child in tow will definitely be a road trip again.


----------



## jimbostacks

This board is awesome and I am sure asked many times.....  Have not driven from Chicago area in a long time...Planning on heading out at 4am Chicago time and going straight through sharing the driving, any shot I get to WDW between 10 and 11pm?  I have heard Nashville and Atlanta are the rough spots?  On way back, planning on stopping at Embassy Suites Murfreesboro after getting through the mountains.  On the way back, may hit Stone Mountain or Lookout mountain.  I think I will take 57 instead of 65 just for stress alone......


----------



## LadyBeBop

jimbostacks said:


> This board is awesome and I am sure asked many times.....  Have not driven from Chicago area in a long time...Planning on heading out at 4am Chicago time and going straight through sharing the driving, any shot I get to WDW between 10 and 11pm?  I have heard Nashville and Atlanta are the rough spots?  On way back, planning on stopping at Embassy Suites Murfreesboro after getting through the mountains.  On the way back, may hit Stone Mountain or Lookout mountain.  I think I will take 57 instead of 65 just for stress alone......



A couple of questions.

1) How many drivers?
2) What day of the week?
3) What part of Chicago?

I live just south of Cincinnati.  It's a 5 hour drive from here to the South Side, going I-74/I-65.  I know I-65 to Nashville is a little shorter, and I also know I-57 is also longer.

Last time we drove to Orlando, we drove straight through.  Two drivers (somehow, they didn't let me drive).  Left about 1:30 AM ET and got there about 4:30 ET.  This was driving on a weekend.  So it took us about 15 hours, including stops (we had a leisurely breakfast).

I'll add on five hours to your drive (probably conservative), so you'd be on the road 20 hours.  You'll actually be leaving at 3 AM ET.  That would put your arrival right at about 11 PM ET.

One problem...The Atlanta factor.

It's about six hours from Atlanta to Orlando.  Meaning you'd be hitting Atlanta about...5 PM.  Or right in the middle of weekday rush hour.  That will add time.

It's going to be close.  And it could boil down to....weekday or weekend and 65 or 57.  Good luck.


----------



## jimbostacks

Thanks for the advice....If I leave at 4am (5am EST)...5 hours to Cincy is right....if it took me 20 hours, that would be 1am landing at WDW.....  Ouch, we can do it, just wonder if we can make it in 18...that would require perfect traffic and quick stops likely....and you are right that would cause me to hit Atlanta at 5PM on a Monday.....hmm.  May have to think of a Plan B....  but will be tough to get family to start earlier or the night before due to holidays.......thanks


----------



## AaronInWI

jimbostacks said:


> This board is awesome and I am sure asked many times.....  Have not driven from Chicago area in a long time...Planning on heading out at 4am Chicago time and going straight through sharing the driving, any shot I get to WDW between 10 and 11pm?  I have heard Nashville and Atlanta are the rough spots?  On way back, planning on stopping at Embassy Suites Murfreesboro after getting through the mountains.  On the way back, may hit Stone Mountain or Lookout mountain.  I think I will take 57 instead of 65 just for stress alone......


We drive from about an hour north of Milwaukee, which itself is about an hour north of Chicago, and we make it in about 20 hours. So it is possible you could make it in 18, if all of the stars align correctly for you. My favorite route is to drive about 14 hours the first day to get us south of Atlanta. And then from there it is another six or so hours to Orlando on our second day of driving.

As @LadyBeBop said, it'll depend on a few factors. I keep up with the flow of traffic, which is a nice way of saying I exceed the posted speed limits if there's a decent sized group of other cars doing it. If you are more conservative with your cruising speed (as my wife is), it'll add a little time. 

We also drive on the weekend, so we don't have any real rush hour traffic to contend with. As you alluded to, we do experience some backups in Nashville and Atlanta, but that's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## jimbostacks

thanks!!!  Gives me hope.....just need to get to Atlanta by 4pm before the rush to have the chance.......Plan B is flying to atlanta and renting a car for the week.. FLights to Orlando not touchable...


----------



## deedisneydream97

Heads up for those of us that prefer the "inner" drive (78, 81, 77, 26, 95). Our drive down was pretty uneventful (except for the ramp from 81 to 77 was closed right before we arrived due to a scary collision/tractor trailer fire...but we were able to go to the next exit, turn around and get on 77 from the northbound side).  77 has some major construction going on...I want to say near the Davidson College area.  Very slow going.  But you will encounter this kind of stuff no matter which way you go.   81 in Virginia is doing some major night road work.  The ride down was fine.  The return ride was not pleasant, we got to 81 from 77 just as it was getting dark.  Northbound, at many different points, was reduced to one lane.  Traffic was not heavy (except for tractor/trailers), so except for the blinding spotlights they were using, it was okay.  I could see that southbound was a different story.  Very, very slow at all the different points where it was reduced to one lane.  We overnighted in Harrisonburg, Virginia.  The rest of the ride home was uneventful for us; however, there was a major incident on the southbound side around the Hershey area....there was a 10 mile backup!

It is important to check all traffic reports and google maps, make sure you have a good co-pilot and know alternate routes.  We had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Goofygirl17

macraven said:


> I hope you win this one
> It's always the vehicle with out of state plates that get pulled over
> 
> And that is sad




Thanks.  I got an email from the attorney's office.  The prosecutor has agreed to reduce the ticket so it will not be reported to my state/insurance.  I have to send a certified check to the attorney who will then give it to the court.  So a $200 ticket plus $200 super speeder fine (and points on my license and increased insurance) has been reduced to $250 attorney fee and $215 fine.  I think that includes court costs but I'm not sure.  Such a frustrating experience.


----------



## cranbiz

Consider it a bargain that you are paying $65 to keep your insurance record clean. The increase for the next 3 years would be far more than $65.

Still sucks but that's the way the game is played. Same game here in NC.


----------



## BC1836

We'll be more cautious on our next drive!

All the best!


----------



## justreading

Hi!  I'm in the process of planning my 5th drive to WDW from North Jersey (guess that makes be bronze level!) and would really appreciate some advice.  All my trips have been on weekdays, so I know all about avoiding the DC and Baltimore areas during rush hour.  And I pretty much know the distance I can drive on a weekday - I like to stop by 5 or 6 pm.  (Too much time in the car is not good for these old bones!)  This time, I will be driving on Saturday and Sunday in November, so I am not familiar with the traffic patterns on the weekends.

Do you think I can plan to drive more miles each day just by the fact that it is a weekend and there shouldn't be as much traffic and slow areas?  That's what I'm thinking, but I would really like to hear from anyone who has done this trip on the weekend.   Usually I drive about 475 miles on day 1 and 550 on day 2. Then I have about 100 miles to go to get to our WDW hotel.  I'm wondering if I could expect to incorporated that 100-mile trip into the first 2 days without increasing the drive time, just for the fact that I'm driving on Saturday and Sunday.  What do you think?


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> Hi!  I'm in the process of planning my 5th drive to WDW from North Jersey (guess that makes be bronze level!) and would really appreciate some advice.  All my trips have been on weekdays, so I know all about avoiding the DC and Baltimore areas during rush hour.  And I pretty much know the distance I can drive on a weekday - I like to stop by 5 or 6 pm.  (Too much time in the car is not good for these old bones!)  This time, I will be driving on Saturday and Sunday in November, so I am not familiar with the traffic patterns on the weekends.
> 
> Do you think I can plan to drive more miles each day just by the fact that it is a weekend and there shouldn't be as much traffic and slow areas?  That's what I'm thinking, but I would really like to hear from anyone who has done this trip on the weekend.   Usually I drive about 475 miles on day 1 and 550 on day 2. Then I have about 100 miles to go to get to our WDW hotel.  I'm wondering if I could expect to incorporated that 100-mile trip into the first 2 days without increasing the drive time, just for the fact that I'm driving on Saturday and Sunday.  What do you think?



The weather and scheduled pro sports in Baltimore notwithstanding, weekend drives _generally_ are a bit better; however, an early departure is still necessary to avoid all the other folks who are aware about the potentially positive aspects of weekend drives. If you could take a couple of longer breaks (20 minutes instead of 10) during your first day behind the wheel you could make an additional 100 miles. Of course, early sunsets bring on that nighttime drive sooner than you would like. If you are during a two-day drive, it's best to drive over 50% of your total journey the first day. 

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> The weather and scheduled pro sports in Baltimore notwithstanding, weekend drives _generally_ are a bit better; however, an early departure is still necessary to avoid all the other folks who are aware about the potentially positive aspects of weekend drives. If you could take a couple of longer breaks (20 minutes instead of 10) during your first day behind the wheel you could make an additional 100 miles. Of course, early sunsets bring on that nighttime drive sooner than you would like. If you are during a two-day drive, it's best to drive over 50% of your total journey the first day.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks for the advice!  I'm  going to plot my trip using your ideas and see what it looks like.


----------



## amcnj

justreading said:


> Hi!  I'm in the process of planning my 5th drive to WDW from North Jersey (guess that makes be bronze level!) and would really appreciate some advice.  All my trips have been on weekdays, so I know all about avoiding the DC and Baltimore areas during rush hour.  And I pretty much know the distance I can drive on a weekday - I like to stop by 5 or 6 pm.  (Too much time in the car is not good for these old bones!)  This time, I will be driving on Saturday and Sunday in November, so I am not familiar with the traffic patterns on the weekends.
> 
> Do you think I can plan to drive more miles each day just by the fact that it is a weekend and there shouldn't be as much traffic and slow areas?  That's what I'm thinking, but I would really like to hear from anyone who has done this trip on the weekend.   Usually I drive about 475 miles on day 1 and 550 on day 2. Then I have about 100 miles to go to get to our WDW hotel.  I'm wondering if I could expect to incorporated that 100-mile trip into the first 2 days without increasing the drive time, just for the fact that I'm driving on Saturday and Sunday.  What do you think?




I am probably not the best person to answer since I tend to drive straight through, leaving early morning.  I have gone on weekend days (Saturdays and Sundays) but again, early morning, but would think even later the traffic situation in general would be better than on a weekday during rush hour times.  What time of day do you intend to leave?  Adding another 100 miles to a day's drive is only around an hour and a half more driving, at least in some states you'll be driving in.  So you would have to decide if you can do that or it will be too much for you.  I am also assuming your November drive is not over Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## justreading

amcnj said:


> I am probably not the best person to answer since I tend to drive straight through, leaving early morning.  I have gone on weekend days (Saturdays and Sundays) but again, early morning, but would think even later the traffic situation in general would be better than on a weekday during rush hour times.  What time of day do you intend to leave?  Adding another 100 miles to a day's drive is only around an hour and a half more driving, at least in some states you'll be driving in.  So you would have to decide if you can do that or it will be too much for you.  I am also assuming your November drive is not over Thanksgiving weekend!




Thanks for your input!  Not driving Thanksgiving week - whew!  I'm going to try to get on the road at 8:00am.  I'll know better as the date gets closer how long I think we can drive and work it out from there.


----------



## sharadoc

justreading said:


> Hi!  I'm in the process of planning my 5th drive to WDW from North Jersey (guess that makes be bronze level!) and would really appreciate some advice.  All my trips have been on weekdays, so I know all about avoiding the DC and Baltimore areas during rush hour.  And I pretty much know the distance I can drive on a weekday - I like to stop by 5 or 6 pm.  (Too much time in the car is not good for these old bones!)  This time, I will be driving on Saturday and Sunday in November, so I am not familiar with the traffic patterns on the weekends.
> 
> Do you think I can plan to drive more miles each day just by the fact that it is a weekend and there shouldn't be as much traffic and slow areas?  That's what I'm thinking, but I would really like to hear from anyone who has done this trip on the weekend.   Usually I drive about 475 miles on day 1 and 550 on day 2. Then I have about 100 miles to go to get to our WDW hotel.  I'm wondering if I could expect to incorporated that 100-mile trip into the first 2 days without increasing the drive time, just for the fact that I'm driving on Saturday and Sunday.  What do you think?



Yes we've done weekends during that time of year. There is no rush hour, so not likely you'll be in stopped traffic. I think there's always more traffic through DC/Virginia, especially near the big malls and shopping areas since Christmas shopping is in full effect.


----------



## justreading

sharadoc said:


> Yes we've done weekends during that time of year. There is no rush hour, so not likely you'll be in stopped traffic. I think there's always more traffic through DC/Virginia, especially near the big malls and shopping areas since Christmas shopping is in full effect.




Wow, I didn't even consider that.  Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Fortunately there's never any traffic at South of the Border at any time. How can that place afford all those I-95 billboards?

We have stopped there for gas and, we confess, once purchased two grilled cheese sandwiches.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Fortunately there's never any traffic at South of the Border at any time. How can that place afford all those I-95 billboards?
> 
> We have stopped there for gas and, we confess, once purchased two grilled cheese sandwiches.
> 
> All the best!



And you survived to tell us about it!  I love those billboards but have never stopped.


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> And you survived to tell us about it!  I love those billboards but have never stopped.



We haven driven past South of the Border dozens of times at various times during the year and at various times during the day --- and we have never seen a crowd, just a handful of vehicles. How that place survives, considering its annual billboard costs, taxes, food & beverage costs and payroll is beyond us. Still, that tacky place indicates a great mile marker on a drive to WDW.

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

cranbiz said:


> Consider it a bargain that you are paying $65 to keep your insurance record clean. The increase for the next 3 years would be far more than $65.
> 
> Still sucks but that's the way the game is played. Same game here in NC.




I definitely am happy that I won't get points on my license and an insurance rate hike- but I'm still angry because this is a scam and shouldn't be happening.  I sent my money order for the court certified mail and hopefully it's over.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> We haven driven past South of the Border dozens of times at various times during the year and at various times during the day --- and we have never seen a crowd, just a handful of vehicles. How that place survives, considering its annual billboard costs, taxes, food & beverage costs and payroll is beyond us. Still, that tacky place indicates a great mile marker on a drive to WDW.
> 
> All the best!




One time in probably 1979 on the way home we stopped there at around 6 AM on a Sunday morning and ate chili for breakfast. Fortunately at the time I was still young enough to handle that!  

Years later my children loved stopping at the gift shop and fireworks shop, and it made a good little 30 minute stretch and stop for them. It gave them something to look forward to, and was close to the halfway point from my area. 

It also seems to me that the billboards are not what they were way back when, though that may be partially due to my aging too!


----------



## tmaxwell

Would love any tips I can gain from all of you!

We drove down from CT to Disney back in mid August.  Left at 8pm at night and drove through the night.  Highlight of the trip was when we stopped in Southern Jersey and woke my son up and he asked if we were in Disney World.  Other highlight was when we arrived at my husband's aunt's home and she had a home cooked meal ready for us after being up for 24 plus hours (I can't sleep in the car at all).  Kids were bouncing off the walls when we hit Georgia.  It was a long trip home.

It was the way home that was horrible.  Left the resort at 10:45 (just poor planning on packing and getting out) and ending up stopping for the night in Dunn, NC.  To avoid traffic through DC, New Jersey, and New York, we went through PA on the way home and it was so long and horrible.

Can anyone recommend a better way?  I wanted to spoon my eyes out it was that bad.  We will be driving straight down for sure and the way back we will be stopping.


----------



## amcnj

I am a little over an hour from the DE Memorial Bridge and used to drive straight down to WDW (leaving 2:30 AM and arriving around 7 PM) but left later on the return trip so used to stop in VA on the way back.  But I got to dread that second day on the way home, so instead have been trying to leave WDW by 8 AM and been getting home midnight or a little after.  Leaving around 8 AM put us in the DC area around 9 pm, after the weekday rush.

Or of course if the DC rush is an issue, you could return on a weekend day.


----------



## cranbiz

Goofygirl17 said:


> I definitely am happy that I won't get points on my license and an insurance rate hike- but I'm still angry because this is a scam and shouldn't be happening.  I sent my money order for the court certified mail and hopefully it's over.



I don't disagree with you that it's a scam, target Out of State drivers for revenue. They are an easy mark because they most likely won't or can't go to court to fight it. It's the same thing with Maryland and their automated "photo" tickets. No way to challenge them unless you drive there for a court date and don't get me started on their appeal process ( or lack thereof) for when they say you blew a toll booth. Their equipment at one booth doesn't pick up your EZ-Pass properly and they whack you with admin fees, max toll, etc. Mind you the Ft McHenry tunnel and every other toll booth from there on thru NY had no issues.


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs*, a major record holder among 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers (see page 1, post 1), is scheduled to hit the road once again tomorrow, Friday September 9.

Safe travels!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> *dvczerfs*, a major record holder among 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers (see page 1, post 1), is scheduled to hit the road once again tomorrow, Friday September 9.
> 
> Safe travels!
> 
> All the best!


Surprise, surprise!!! Yes, it's true..... We are going to Disney World.lol 
Not sure when we are leaving Friday. Pending on dw's work. We are spending two weeks at, Boardwalk in a one bedroom, just dw and I. The kid is going down the first week of October with a friend she worked with in the mk. They are meeting up with some other past and current cms. 
I'm going to be heading 78/81/66/17/95/4 on the way down. Hitting the major traffic areas at non rush hour.
Way home looks like 4/95/26/77/81/78. 
Weather looks good to travel, yes going straight through both directions. Vans packed and ready to go, (the last three weeks lol)
Got Sunpass in the window in case any i4 problems.I got notification of rolling lane closures tonight, tomorrow night and Saturday night. Troopers will be closing lanes as needed, they are moving beams into the construction area on i4. They are to be between 10pm and 5am but you know how that goes. 
Anyway, I'll check back in with how it went.
Looking forward to the two weeks. Drive safe and always keep the shinny side up!!


----------



## Li Li

dvczerfs said:


> Surprise, surprise!!! Yes, it's true..... We are going to Disney World.lol
> Not sure when we are leaving Friday. Pending on dw's work. We are spending two weeks at, Boardwalk in a one bedroom, just dw and I. The kid is going down the first week of October with a friend she worked with in the mk. They are meeting up with some other past and current cms.
> I'm going to be heading 78/81/66/17/95/4 on the way down. Hitting the major traffic areas at non rush hour.
> Way home looks like 4/95/26/77/81/78.
> Weather looks good to travel, yes going straight through both directions. Vans packed and ready to go, (the last three weeks lol)
> Got Sunpass in the window in case any i4 problems.I got notification of rolling lane closures tonight, tomorrow night and Saturday night. Troopers will be closing lanes as needed, they are moving beams into the construction area on i4. They are to be between 10pm and 5am but you know how that goes.
> Anyway, I'll check back in with how it went.
> Looking forward to the two weeks. Drive safe and always keep the shinny side up!!



Hey fellow, Pennsylvanian! We leave tomorrow too! Inland route all the way, but I don't think we're brave enough to go straight through. Best travels and keep an eye out for fellow Disney fans!

Oh, wanted to ask, what did you sign up for to get i4 notifications? We are bringing a sun pass too.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> Surprise, surprise!!! Yes, it's true..... We are going to Disney World.lol
> Not sure when we are leaving Friday. Pending on dw's work. We are spending two weeks at, Boardwalk in a one bedroom, just dw and I. The kid is going down the first week of October with a friend she worked with in the mk. They are meeting up with some other past and current cms.
> I'm going to be heading 78/81/66/17/95/4 on the way down. Hitting the major traffic areas at non rush hour.
> Way home looks like 4/95/26/77/81/78.
> Weather looks good to travel, yes going straight through both directions. Vans packed and ready to go, (the last three weeks lol)
> Got Sunpass in the window in case any i4 problems.I got notification of rolling lane closures tonight, tomorrow night and Saturday night. Troopers will be closing lanes as needed, they are moving beams into the construction area on i4. They are to be between 10pm and 5am but you know how that goes.
> Anyway, I'll check back in with how it went.
> Looking forward to the two weeks. Drive safe and always keep the shinny side up!!


Safe travels, have a great time, have a drink at Big River Grille for me!


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Safe travels, have a great time, have a drink at Big River Grille for me!


Will do.


----------



## dvczerfs

Li Li said:


> Hey fellow, Pennsylvanian! We leave tomorrow too! Inland route all the way, but I don't think we're brave enough to go straight through. Best travels and keep an eye out for fellow Disney fans!
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask, what did you sign up for to get i4 notifications? We are bringing a sun pass too.


Safe travels!! I'm in a 2016 crystler town and country. Well marked. Lol
Well, to answer your question, I have a "friend in the business". Hes also good at pointing out "slow down between this point and this point" through Ga and Fl.  I get up to date text message often. 
See ya on the road!!!


----------



## Disneylover99

We just drove to Disney from Toronto for the first time last month after years of putting it off. I can't believe how much we loved the drive! We'll be driving down again next July. Thanks to everyone for all their advice.


----------



## lennyd

I have done about 50 from my to ft lauded ale since 2006 about 2400 miles round trip a few 0f those times I stopped at disney


----------



## lennyd

New york


----------



## sharadoc

amcnj said:


> One time in probably 1979 on the way home we stopped there at around 6 AM on a Sunday morning and ate chili for breakfast. Fortunately at the time I was still young enough to handle that!
> 
> Years later my children loved stopping at the gift shop and fireworks shop, and it made a good little 30 minute stretch and stop for them. It gave them something to look forward to, and was close to the halfway point from my area.
> 
> It also seems to me that the billboards are not what they were way back when, though that may be partially due to my aging too!



The billboards have changed over the years, they were politically incorrect.


----------



## PSUTraveler

We start our drive tomorrow, we're breaking the trip down into 3 parts: PA to NC, NC to GA, then finally GA to WDW. Whew! Due to changes in the plan, I now "get" to be the only driver. Yay?

Can't wait to get to the World on Monday.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

nono said:


> Yeah, which end of LI.  If you give me a town name near to you, I can run a simulation for you.


Sorry things have been crazy and have not checked this post. We will be leaving from the Babylon deer park area. Still looking for any help we can get. Also any recommended areas to spend the night. Thanks again


----------



## BC1836

FlatBlackLI said:


> Sorry things have been crazy and have not checked this post. We will be leaving from the Babylon deer park area. Still looking for any help we can get. Also any recommended areas to spend the night. Thanks again



In general, avoid metro areas at rush hour (especially northern VA), and  any well-known hotel chain will be satisfactory for a one-night stop. Gas stations in busy areas tend to be "safer" than isolated ones, particularly at night.

All the best!


----------



## nono

FlatBlackLI said:


> Sorry things have been crazy and have not checked this post. We will be leaving from the Babylon deer park area. Still looking for any help we can get. Also any recommended areas to spend the night. Thanks again


Let's see...2 p.m. from Babylon...
That's a tough time to leave if you are planning the I-95 route.  You'll hit Baltimore right around 5:30 p.m.  Now, if you decide to stop and have a leisurely dinner in Delaware, then you'll be approaching Baltimore sometime after 6:30 p.m., which might work for you, but honestly could still really stink. 

The inland route would likely be a better bet leaving at that hour.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

nono said:


> Let's see...2 p.m. from Babylon...
> That's a tough time to leave if you are planning the I-95 route.  You'll hit Baltimore right around 5:30 p.m.  Now, if you decide to stop and have a leisurely dinner in Delaware, then you'll be approaching Baltimore sometime after 6:30 p.m., which might work for you, but honestly could still really stink.
> 
> The inland route would likely be a better bet leaving at that hour.


Ok I do not know the inland route at all, also we will be leaving at noon. Don't know if that makes things better or worse for us what do you think.


----------



## BC1836

Gas prices dropped another few cents during the last 48 hours. It's not much; however, if it drops some more it will translate into a "free" food and wine kiosk purchase after a 1,000+ mile drive to WDW.

All the best!


----------



## nono

FlatBlackLI said:


> Ok I do not know the inland route at all, also we will be leaving at noon. Don't know if that makes things better or worse for us what do you think.



Yeah that would be too late to get through D.C....you need to hit D.C.


FlatBlackLI said:


> Ok I do not know the inland route at all, also we will be leaving at noon. Don't know if that makes things better or worse for us what do you think.


No, unfortunately, not better.  Ideally, you need to be through DC by 3-3:30 p.m. to not get snarled in traffic.  The inland route has some variations but this link will give you one of them:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/fo...ers-only-part-v.3351891/page-82#post-56024124  I haven't taken it myself as my route is the unusual New Jersey/Cape May-Lewes Ferry/DelMarVa route.


----------



## LadyBeBop

I hope none of y'all are travelling home this weekend on I-75 through Cincinnati.

In Northern Kentucky, northbound I-75 from I-275 to the Ohio River will be down to one lane.  I-275 around is a minimal option...the traffic jam will start well before I-275.  There are no good alternate route.  Probably the best might be to get off at the Florence Union exit (Exit 180, US 42-127), turn right, and take US 42-127 to the river.  (You will pick up US 25 as well about a mile from the exit).

http://www.kyforward.com/traffic-pa...uction-project-in-kenton-county-this-weekend/

One thing.  It says all work is weather dependent.  And we are not expecting good weather this weekend.


----------



## BC1836

Last Wednesday, gas prices were dropping at our local Wawa station; today the price jumped 4-cents a gallon to $1.95 after increasing two cents two days ago. However, Delta remains at $1.87.

All the best!


----------



## cruisingkat

On our way to Disney hope we make it.  Due to the pipeline leak, gas stations in TN, GA, AL are out of gas.
we filled up in Dalton, GA from the stations last 100 gallons.  Thank goodness we got an early start.    6 Other stations we stopped at were out.


----------



## NH-to-FL

cruisingkat said:


> On our way to Disney hope we make it. Due to the pipeline leak, gas stations in TN, GA, AL are out of gas.
> we filled up in Dalton, GA from the stations last 100 gallons. Thank goodness we got an early start. 6 Other stations we stopped at were out.



Oh my!!!   I thought of all you 2,000 mile+ drivers when I saw the news on the pipeline break the other day.  

Wishing you success in finding gas and getting to Disney!


----------



## cruisingkat

Made it last night.  Started looking for stations as soon as the tank showed half.  Avoided those stations with prices posted below 2.29 - those seemed to be the ones out.  Unfortunately, the stations aren't turning off their price signs when they are out.  Better not to waste gas stopping at those lower price stations.  No problems once we got into FL. Just paid 1.95 in Orlando.


----------



## BC1836

cruisingkat said:


> Made it last night.  Started looking for stations as soon as the tank showed half.  Avoided those stations with prices posted below 2.29 - those seemed to be the ones out.  Unfortunately, the stations aren't turning off their price signs when they are out.  Better not to waste gas stopping at those lower price stations.  No problems once we got into FL. Just paid 1.95 in Orlando.



Thanks for the update. One radio news report yesterday mentioned some problems in northern Florida that would continue until the end of the month.

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

nono said:


> Yeah that would be too late to get through D.C....you need to hit D.C.
> 
> No, unfortunately, not better.  Ideally, you need to be through DC by 3-3:30 p.m. to not get snarled in traffic.  The inland route has some variations but this link will give you one of them:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/fo...ers-only-part-v.3351891/page-82#post-56024124  I haven't taken it myself as my route is the unusual New Jersey/Cape May-Lewes Ferry/DelMarVa route.


I tried but I can not get out of the noon departure  we are giving the inland route some serious thought. Next thing is to figure out where to spend the night we would like to drive between 10-12 hours the first day. Does anybody have some places they recommend staying. I don't know how far we will get in that time on the inland route if that's what we decide. Trip is 35 days away and I feel like I should have more of a plan then I do at this point. Again thanks for everything.


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs *just completed his 63rd round-trip (PA-WDW). See page 1, post no. 1 for all-time records info.

All the best!


----------



## rtstrack

Will be attempting our first road trip this April break with wife, 9,6,2 year old. Leaving from Clifton Park, NY and using suggested route from our iPhone. Wife doesn't like the highways so i'll be doing a solo drive, and considering leaving at 4am and hoping to arrive at midnight, or breaking it up with a 16 hour trip first day and the last 4 hours the second day. Would appreciate thoughts or pointers related to ANYTHING on the road trip. How to plan around potty breaks, gas stops, how to keep the kids sane etc


----------



## patclairesmom

rtstrack said:


> Will be attempting our first road trip this April break with wife, 9,6,2 year old. Leaving from Clifton Park, NY and using suggested route from our iPhone. Wife doesn't like the highways so i'll be doing a solo drive, and considering leaving at 4am and hoping to arrive at midnight, or breaking it up with a 16 hour trip first day and the last 4 hours the second day. Would appreciate thoughts or pointers related to ANYTHING on the road trip. How to plan around potty breaks, gas stops, how to keep the kids sane etc



I would try for Savannah the first night.  It shows 14.5 hours on google maps but you have to account for stops.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello everyone !!! We are home. We were down for two weeks, stayed in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. Had a great time!! We ate waaaaaaaaay to much but we had a blast !!! Those of you on fb got to following along.
Anyway, we left at noon on Friday the 9th. Made the Ga. Welcome center around midnight.We hit some drizzle here in the Lehigh Valley but other then that, we hit nothing in both directions. The only place was on I26 on the way home, we followed a wide load for about ten miles. Sun and very little traffic.
It was one of our best trip we ever had!
We went 78/81/77/26/95/4 both directions. 16 1/2 hours over 1100 miles.
We did hit Jacksonville around 5am on a Saturday in both directions which saved hours. There are a few places they keep it three lanes but they are very narrow. I couldn't imagine hitting this area during the day.
Same way with Orlando, we hit it early mornings and had no traffic at all.
Gas dropped as we were there. I believe the last I seen, regular was $2.06 on property. Gas on the way home, I have a friend we lives in Lake Mary Ga., he told me they had plenty of gas so I topped off the tank around the 20 mile mark or so just to be safe. We didn't see any indication of places having no gas but that was the only places I stopped at in Ga. and they had gas and so did the station across the street.
Very few state troopers. Ga. I seen a few but that was about it.
I had forgotten about this but we pulled into the Ga welcome center and they still have the trailers set up. They are temporary restroom and if you have a weak stomach, don't go in. Lol We also took a nap there for about an hour.We were both tired and we were way ahead of schedule.
Anyway, looking forward to going down in March and September next year. We'll start planning next Septembers trip soon.
Scariest moment came on the way home, we were going thru Charolette Nc and moving about 65-70 mph, there was a pick up truck two lanes over moving about the same speed. A 5 gallon bucket blows out of his bed and falls on the highway in the middle of four lanes!! I quickly flew by him not to get hit by it or someone else. Look to me everyone got around it ok.
The van now has 3600 miles on it. Lol and about 40 pounds of bugs. Lol
That's it, have any questions just yell, I can try to help if your going that way.
Thanks for reading !!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone !!! We are home. We were down for two weeks, stayed in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. Had a great time!! We ate waaaaaaaaay to much but we had a blast !!! Those of you on fb got to following along.
> Anyway, we left at noon on Friday the 9th. Made the Ga. Welcome center around midnight.We hit some drizzle here in the Lehigh Valley but other then that, we hit nothing in both directions. The only place was on I26 on the way home, we followed a wide load for about ten miles. Sun and very little traffic.
> It was one of our best trip we ever had!
> We went 78/81/77/26/95/4 both directions. 16 1/2 hours over 1100 miles.
> We did hit Jacksonville around 5am on a Saturday in both directions which saved hours. There are a few places they keep it three lanes but they are very narrow. I couldn't imagine hitting this area during the day.
> Same way with Orlando, we hit it early mornings and had no traffic at all.
> Gas dropped as we were there. I believe the last I seen, regular was $2.06 on property. Gas on the way home, I have a friend we lives in Lake Mary Ga., he told me they had plenty of gas so I topped off the tank around the 20 mile mark or so just to be safe. We didn't see any indication of places having no gas but that was the only places I stopped at in Ga. and they had gas and so did the station across the street.
> Very few state troopers. Ga. I seen a few but that was about it.
> I had forgotten about this but we pulled into the Ga welcome center and they still have the trailers set up. They are temporary restroom and if you have a weak stomach, don't go in. Lol We also took a nap there for about an hour.We were both tired and we were way ahead of schedule.
> Anyway, looking forward to going down in March and September next year. We'll start planning next Septembers trip soon.
> Scariest moment came on the way home, we were going thru Charolette Nc and moving about 65-70 mph, there was a pick up truck two lanes over moving about the same speed. A 5 gallon bucket blows out of his bed and falls on the highway in the middle of four lanes!! I quickly flew by him not to get hit by it or someone else. Look to me everyone got around it ok.
> The van now has 3600 miles on it. Lol and about 40 pounds of bugs. Lol
> That's it, have any questions just yell, I can try to help if your going that way.
> Thanks for reading !!


Where do you start from we are leaving from Long Island and thinking about the inland route because we will be leaving at noon. Hoping to avoid traffic that way. Also do you stop or go straight thru. If you stop any recommendations on places to stop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jzdisneymouse

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to drive down to WDW (first time!) with my gf in December on the 14th at night or the 15th in the morning from CT and starting the drive back up on the 28th (between Christmas and New Years). I checked google maps and the drive is about 18 hours.  I'm guessing some people have done this before and was wondering if I should break it up into 2 days driving or just plow through in one day. I'll be driving most of the time but my gf will drive 3-4 hours for me to rest and I'd drive the rest of the way. I know this is during the holidays so the traffic is going to be worse. 

The farthest I've driven at once was to Hilton Head and I've driven to Orlando with friends and we switched every 4 hours or so.

Would it be better to fly than drive during this time? 

TIA!


----------



## AaronInWI

jzdisneymouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to drive down to WDW (first time!) with my gf in December on the 14th at night or the 15th in the morning from CT and starting the drive back up on the 28th (between Christmas and New Years). I checked google maps and the drive is about 18 hours.  I'm guessing some people have done this before and was wondering if I should break it up into 2 days driving or just plow through in one day. I'll be driving most of the time but my gf will drive 3-4 hours for me to rest and I'd drive the rest of the way. I know this is during the holidays so the traffic is going to be worse.
> 
> The farthest I've driven at once was to Hilton Head and I've driven to Orlando with friends and we switched every 4 hours or so.
> 
> Would it be better to fly than drive during this time?
> 
> TIA!


I drive from Wisconsin, and have only done so in the summer (until our trip next February). However, when we drive, my wife and I have the same arrangement as you and your GF. I'll drive 6 or so hours, then she takes over for a couple hours to let me rest. We have a 20 hour drive, and split it into two days. 14 hours the first day, 6 the second day. That means she only has to drive once, and I always make sure it is on straight stretch of highway when we don't have to exit or merge or anything for a couple hundred miles.

As much as I'd like to go straight through, I figure it is better to take two days and get there safely, than try to push it and not get there at all.


----------



## dvczerfs

FlatBlackLI said:


> Where do you start from we are leaving from Long Island and thinking about the inland route because we will be leaving at noon. Hoping to avoid traffic that way. Also do you stop or go straight thru. If you stop any recommendations on places to stop. Thanks in advance.


We are real close to I78 just over the nj/pa state line. Are you leaving at noon on a weekend or weekday? If you are coming across on I78 during the week, starting at noon, you should be ok. Once you hit Virginia on I81, the traffic will start dwindling. I hit Va at 3pm on a Friday and once you get past i66 interchange it really drops off and past i64, there won't be much. It's 3 hours from the nj/pa line to Virginia. 
The next place is Charolette Nc, you should be ok again. We go straight thru. I can tell you is 12 hours from nj/pa to the Georgia state line. 
I posted the times and mirage from point to point on here not to long ago if you go back it's a pretty good chart that I manage to hit just about every time. We don't stop for sit down meals but it takes me any where from 16-17 hours. I just did 16 1/2 coming home and we did stop more then usual and we did hit the wide load traffic but other the. That, went smoothly both directions.


----------



## dvczerfs

i dont do the bypass around Jacksonville but if I had to hit that area during the day, I would consider it. They really cram those lanes together. I hit it both times early on a Saturday morning so there was no traffic but I could not imagine what goes in there during the day.


----------



## amcnj

jzdisneymouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to drive down to WDW (first time!) with my gf in December on the 14th at night or the 15th in the morning from CT and starting the drive back up on the 28th (between Christmas and New Years). I checked google maps and the drive is about 18 hours.  I'm guessing some people have done this before and was wondering if I should break it up into 2 days driving or just plow through in one day. I'll be driving most of the time but my gf will drive 3-4 hours for me to rest and I'd drive the rest of the way. I know this is during the holidays so the traffic is going to be worse.
> 
> The farthest I've driven at once was to Hilton Head and I've driven to Orlando with friends and we switched every 4 hours or so.
> 
> Would it be better to fly than drive during this time?
> 
> TIA!




My mapquest stated time is a little over 16 hours.  I prefer straight through as that second day, though shorter, always seems longer to me!  That said, I leave early morning as I am not a good overnight driver.  This also allows me to miss the rush hours up north, should I be travelling down on a weekday.  I find it takes me 14-15 hours of driving (and I do all the driving), barring any traffic/weather issues, and of course any stops you make add to that total. 

In general, you have to do what works best for you, so far as knowing how long can you drive per day, can you drive late into the night or overnight without issue, etc.  Also, since you are driving on weekdays, you need to be mindful of rush hours in the areas you are passing through.


----------



## jzdisneymouse

amcnj said:


> My mapquest stated time is a little over 16 hours.  I prefer straight through as that second day, though shorter, always seems longer to me!  That said, I leave early morning as I am not a good overnight driver.  This also allows me to miss the rush hours up north, should I be travelling down on a weekday.  I find it takes me 14-15 hours of driving (and I do all the driving), barring any traffic/weather issues, and of course any stops you make add to that total.
> 
> In general, you have to do what works best for you, so far as knowing how long can you drive per day, can you drive late into the night or overnight without issue, etc.  Also, since you are driving on weekdays, you need to be mindful of rush hours in the areas you are passing through.



How early do you start driving? I've seen people post that they start around 5am driving and arrive to WDW in the night. Do you take I-95 straightdown or are there better roads? I've only driven 95 but I know there's always traffic somewhere on it.


----------



## amcnj

jzdisneymouse said:


> How early do you start driving? I've seen people post that they start around 5am driving and arrive to WDW in the night. Do you take I-95 straightdown or are there better roads? I've only driven 95 but I know there's always traffic somewhere on it.



5 AM is a late start for me!  But again, that is due to my currently getting up 4:30 for work anyway.  Since I am used to early starts to the day, I leave around 2:30 am and this puts me passing DC at 5:30 AM, ahead of the morning rush, and arriving in the WDW area 6:30-8:30 pm, depending on stops, weather, traffic.....  Because of the early start I do just take 95.  If you look eight posts above, dvczerfs refers to what is known as the inland route ("We went 78/81/77/26/95/4 both directions. 16 1/2 hours over 1100 miles") that he takes, but I am too far south for that route to help me without going quite a ways out of my normal path.  But apparently it can help you avoid some of the rush hour hot spots, if your schedule was going to require you pass those areas at less than ideal times.  He and others could give you more info on that route and whether that too is best traveled at certain times of the day/days of the week.


----------



## pwdebbie

FlatBlackLI said:


> I tried but I can not get out of the noon departure  we are giving the inland route some serious thought. Next thing is to figure out where to spend the night we would like to drive between 10-12 hours the first day. Does anybody have some places they recommend staying. I don't know how far we will get in that time on the inland route if that's what we decide. Trip is 35 days away and I feel like I should have more of a plan then I do at this point. Again thanks for everything.



I'm not sure where you are starting from.  We start in southcentral PA at 1:00 p.m. and make it to Orangeburg, SC, about 10:00 p.m.  There are a good many chain hotels there (do not go with the "number 1 hotel in Orangeburg" per TripAdvisor -- worst place ever -- stick with the chains).  This put us past Charlotte and Columbia with about six hours left on the road for the next day.


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> 5 AM is a late start for me!  But again, that is due to my currently getting up 4:30 for work anyway.  Since I am used to early starts to the day, I leave around 2:30 am and this puts me passing DC at 5:30 AM, ahead of the morning rush, and arriving in the WDW area 6:30-8:30 pm, depending on stops, weather, traffic.....  Because of the early start I do just take 95.  If you look eight posts above, dvczerfs refers to what is known as the inland route ("We went 78/81/77/26/95/4 both directions. 16 1/2 hours over 1100 miles") that he takes, but I am too far south for that route to help me without going quite a ways out of my normal path.  But apparently it can help you avoid some of the rush hour hot spots, if your schedule was going to require you pass those areas at less than ideal times.  He and others could give you more info on that route and whether that too is best traveled at certain times of the day/days of the week.


I think that is key to the "inland route". If you are south of I78, it is most likely not going to save you much time. May not be worth heading north to get to 78/81. For me, I live real close to 78 so I have s clear shot. It don't pay me to drive east, down the turnpike into the Philly area Baltimore, Washington and Richmond. 
Then drive the big westward arch that is I95. 
If you draw a line from Orlando straight up north, your gonna hit the pa, Ohio state line. 
So for me and people north of i78, the inland route saves a lot of time.


----------



## BC1836

rtstrack said:


> Will be attempting our first road trip this April break with wife, 9,6,2 year old. Leaving from Clifton Park, NY and using suggested route from our iPhone. Wife doesn't like the highways so i'll be doing a solo drive, and considering leaving at 4am and hoping to arrive at midnight, or breaking it up with a 16 hour trip first day and the last 4 hours the second day. Would appreciate thoughts or pointers related to ANYTHING on the road trip. How to plan around potty breaks, gas stops, how to keep the kids sane etc



You will avoid the greater DC traffic mess (you should reach the area by 11 a.m.) but will have to face some rush hour traffic in NJ if you take I-95 (NJ Turnpike). Once you travel further south, try and get your tank filled before dark. Some of the small gas stations along I-95 are not that "inviting."

The DE rest stop/welcome location is relatively new and spacious. Also, the VA welcome center is a good place to stop (around MM #132). Both have 24-hour security.

All the best.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

dvczerfs said:


> We are real close to I78 just over the nj/pa state line. Are you leaving at noon on a weekend or weekday? If you are coming across on I78 during the week, starting at noon, you should be ok. Once you hit Virginia on I81, the traffic will start dwindling. I hit Va at 3pm on a Friday and once you get past i66 interchange it really drops off and past i64, there won't be much. It's 3 hours from the nj/pa line to Virginia.
> The next place is Charolette Nc, you should be ok again. We go straight thru. I can tell you is 12 hours from nj/pa to the Georgia state line.
> I posted the times and mirage from point to point on here not to long ago if you go back it's a pretty good chart that I manage to hit just about every time. We don't stop for sit down meals but it takes me any where from 16-17 hours. I just did 16 1/2 coming home and we did stop more then usual and we did hit the wide load traffic but other the. That, went smoothly both directions.


We are leaving on a Friday at noon. We would like to make it to Florance on the first day. I thought about making it to santee but if I am being realistic about having to make stops o don't think we can make santee what do you think. The more I read on here the inland route looks to be the way we will go giving the time we are leaving. So looks like it's florance or santee for the stoping point what do you think.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> i dont do the bypass around Jacksonville but if I had to hit that area during the day, I would consider it. They really cram those lanes together. I hit it both times early on a Saturday morning so there was no traffic but I could not imagine what goes in there during the day.



We love that bypass because Jacksonville is crazy, like Wacky Races crazy (for all you Hannah Barberra cartoon fans). Unlike some people  we don't mind taking a little more time. But we take 2 days to drive so the extra 15-20 minutes doesn’t bother us.


----------



## BC1836

Prepare for Matthew! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Prepare and be safe, Floridians! 

All the best!


----------



## kittylady1972

Technically our RT drive is about 1800 miles so hopefully it's okay if I post!

Heading down the Friday before Thanksgiving.  Our usual plan is to start late on an afternoon and aim for Jacksonville, Florida as we have a hotel we've stayed at twice now and has become a favorite for us.  Finding rooms for a family of 5 isn't always easy and this one works for us.  We like have our next day drive being extra short.

That was going to be our plan for November, but we've now decided to change that.  We want a full day Saturday to enjoy both Universal Parks, so we booked an APH rate at RPR for Friday night and we'll surprise the kids and NOT make them go to school on Friday morning...instead we'll hit the road around 7am.  It means dealing with that horrible Northern Va traffic along I-95 but it also means we will arrive on Friday night, even if it's late late late!  We'll pack some food to eat on the road to try to eliminate long stops.  Friday after Thanksgiving we'll head back home and still debating if we do some park time that morning/afternoon then hit the road and do a stop on the way home overnight (my preference) or just do another all day drive leaving early that morning (husband's preference).

Thinking of any of you who might be making the drive to/from WDW this weekend, especially tomorrow!


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> We love that bypass because Jacksonville is crazy, like Wacky Races crazy (for all you Hannah Barberra cartoon fans). Unlike some people  we don't mind taking a little more time. But we take 2 days to drive so the extra 15-20 minutes doesn’t bother us.


I295 is a 61 mile detour around Jacksonville. You do it in 15-20 minutes Mario? Lol
If I would hit Jacks anytime other then the middle of the night or the wee hours in the morning, I'd take i295. That construction site and the width of those three lanes in some spots is a death trap. I'd love to see that at rush hour from the air, I bet nothing moves.


----------



## TinkTink78

We are scheduled to leave the Jersey shore on Wednesday around 1/2pm.   Arriving at the inlaws in Longwood, NC (just north of Myrtle Beach) to drop the pups off and a quick visit, then we are heading to WDW 5am Saturday morning.  Does anyone have a useful suggestions if 95 is still closed in parts of NC/SC/GA?

Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

TinkTink78 said:


> We are scheduled to leave the Jersey shore on Wednesday around 1/2pm.   Arriving at the inlaws in Longwood, NC (just north of Myrtle Beach) to drop the pups off and a quick visit, then we are heading to WDW 5am Saturday morning.  Does anyone have a useful suggestions if 95 is still closed in parts of NC/SC/GA?
> 
> Thanks!


North Carolina is the only place where i95 is closed. As of Monday at 1pm it's closed at mm73-58 and mm31-13. 
If you google nc dot i95 traffic, one of your first options is the nc dot.gov traffic web site, click on there, it will give you all the update info..


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> I295 is a 61 mile detour around Jacksonville. You do it in 15-20 minutes Mario? Lol
> If I would hit Jacks anytime other then the middle of the night or the wee hours in the morning, I'd take i295. That construction site and the width of those three lanes in some spots is a death trap. I'd love to see that at rush hour from the air, I bet nothing moves.


Exactly!  I think if you compare sitting in traffic vs 295, it adds 20 or 30 minutes at least, but we move the whole time. We would hit it around noon or 1 in the afternoon so the Waze app will tell us which way to go.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Exactly!  I think if you compare sitting in traffic vs 295, it adds 20 or 30 minutes at least, but we move the whole time. We would hit it around noon or 1 in the afternoon so the Waze app will tell us which way to go.


When are you guys going down again? We are going down the first week of March but we are just going to do a few day trips. We are going down to visit the in laws and one of my customers who just retired.
We are doing the two week thing again in September, worked out nice for us this past September.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Exactly!  I think if you compare sitting in traffic vs 295, it adds 20 or 30 minutes at least, but we move the whole time. We would hit it around noon or 1 in the afternoon so the Waze app will tell us which way to go.


See that picture on fb of south of the border? WOW!!!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

Two and a half more weeks till we hit the road any recommended places to stay. We would like to get around the Santee area but using that as just a point of reference for distance. We are not familiar with these areas at all so we hope to get some ideas from the great people here. Thanks again for all the great info so far.


----------



## dvczerfs

FlatBlackLI said:


> Two and a half more weeks till we hit the road any recommended places to stay. We would like to get around the Santee area but using that as just a point of reference for distance. We are not familiar with these areas at all so we hope to get some ideas from the great people here. Thanks again for all the great info so far.


I'm a straight through person but just about every exit has something. I hit the Hampton inns only because of points etc... when we did stop. Santee is a nice area, we have stayed there a few times over the years. Not sure how much damage a lot of these places have gotten from the storm. May want to call in a few weeks.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> When are you guys going down again? We are going down the first week of March but we are just going to do a few day trips. We are going down to visit the in laws and one of my customers who just retired.
> We are doing the two week thing again in September, worked out nice for us this past September.



Thanksgiving. We just can't take Lauren out of school any more, high school is too much work lol. They have off the whole Thanksgiving week. Next time back will probably be Spring 2018, school trip for band and choir to Disney.

The September trip looked fantastic, I love the fact that you're finally staying at your home resort of Boardwalk. We love it there so much, but it gets too far out of our price range for when we're going. We're doing OKW this time, had to pay FULL PRICE but got Free Dining so at least we're getting something. Also taking a friend of Lauren's so we're going to do a bunch of buffets - Crystal Palace lunch, Garden Grill lunch, Trail's End Brunch and Dinner, Captain's Grille Brunch and Biergarten. Plus Olivia's for Thanksgiving. We have a BOG lunch for 4, don't know how we're going to get a 5 instead and we don't want to give that up!!! Do you guys get the Dining Plan? This is our first time and we're hoping we use it right lol.

I guess we're going to have to take a trip to the local Cracker Barrel to see you guys! It's been way too long. I'm glad we can see you guys on Facebook at least. Our kids have grown up so fast, it's amazing to see.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> See that picture on fb of south of the border? WOW!!!



I saw a post that said it was fake, someone else posted on it that they had just driven through there and it was fine.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Thanksgiving. We just can't take Lauren out of school any more, high school is too much work lol. They have off the whole Thanksgiving week. Next time back will probably be Spring 2018, school trip for band and choir to Disney.
> 
> The September trip looked fantastic, I love the fact that you're finally staying at your home resort of Boardwalk. We love it there so much, but it gets too far out of our price range for when we're going. We're doing OKW this time, had to pay FULL PRICE but got Free Dining so at least we're getting something. Also taking a friend of Lauren's so we're going to do a bunch of buffets - Crystal Palace lunch, Garden Grill lunch, Trail's End Brunch and Dinner, Captain's Grille Brunch and Biergarten. Plus Olivia's for Thanksgiving. We have a BOG lunch for 4, don't know how we're going to get a 5 instead and we don't want to give that up!!! Do you guys get the Dining Plan? This is our first time and we're hoping we use it right lol.
> 
> I guess we're going to have to take a trip to the local Cracker Barrel to see you guys! It's been way too long. I'm glad we can see you guys on Facebook at least. Our kids have grown up so fast, it's amazing to see.


Yes, it has been too long. It's just one thing after another. The bog, just show up with five, we had that a few years ago, one of Brianas friends who she worked with wanted to go along to bog, I just said we have five not four and they said no problem.
I was looking to book a cash reservation in March for two nights for just Tammy and I, I almost passed out!!!! When did the double the prices of rooms!! Lol Even with dvc cash discount, it was still close to a grand  for a few nights. Lol
I'll just drive back and forth a couple days.


----------



## nono

http://www.i95exitguide.com/uncategorized/north-carolina-95-closure-update/


Posted 10 hours ago.  Hope it helps someone in their travels.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> Yes, it has been too long. It's just one thing after another. The bog, just show up with five, we had that a few years ago, one of Brianas friends who she worked with wanted to go along to bog, I just said we have five not four and they said no problem.
> I was looking to book a cash reservation in March for two nights for just Tammy and I, I almost passed out!!!! When did the double the prices of rooms!! Lol Even with dvc cash discount, it was still close to a grand  for a few nights. Lol
> I'll just drive back and forth a couple days.



Prices have really gotten crazy. That's why we're not going as often, it's just not really worth the effort for the cost. The tickets are outrageous too, at least you got that going for you, an annual pass.

Funny thing is that renting points is almost as much as direct from Disney with a discount, so we haven't gone that road yet. I think if you want a studio, it's great. Otherwise, forget it!

Seriously, maybe we can do Sunday dinner at your Cracker Barrel. We don't have one around us!


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Prices have really gotten crazy. That's why we're not going as often, it's just not really worth the effort for the cost. The tickets are outrageous too, at least you got that going for you, an annual pass.
> 
> Funny thing is that renting points is almost as much as direct from Disney with a discount, so we haven't gone that road yet. I think if you want a studio, it's great. Otherwise, forget it!
> 
> Seriously, maybe we can do Sunday dinner at your Cracker Barrel. We don't have one around us!


We go either Saturday or Sunday night, just let me know.
I never did a meal plan. The numbers just never worked for us. I priced the meal plan for this past September trip, you seen where we ate every night and what we drank, we spent less on food,wine,snacks and a few souvenirs then what just the meal plan would have cost for two weeks. But, that's us. My nephew and his family, seemed to work for them.
Thank god we bought into dvc in 1999, at the way the prices are, there's no way we could go down as much as we do, even at the discounted room rates, I almost fell over. Wow!
But I say wow!! just about for everything. Lol I looked into staying at the Hershey hotel a few nights this past summer, darn near fell over. Lol. That's ok, I'll drive back home. Lol


----------



## BC1836

Headin' south on Oct. 23. The posts about I-95 in NC are appreciated. But those poor folks in and around Lumberton....

All the best!


----------



## AnnaS

I should have also posted here - copying from my thread I95


Well Monday was definitely not good for us but we made it here safe. We took I95 all the way down and were good up to/right before Dunn - it all went down hill from there. All backed up - we had to exit and take a detour. That moved very slow and had to go a little while. We get back on and were good for a little bit but......more back up right before Lumberton. We were stuck here for a long time. Emergency vehicles all over the place (we find out later they were going to evacuate people on the roofs in Lumberton). We exit and are giving directions again to detour. But somewhere we are told to go back North for about 12 exits. We then get out and were told to go one way only to find out as soon as we exit to make a Uturn and follow the signs. Guess what? There were no signs. We got to a point we had no idea where we were going. Had a map that is 40 years old and no internet or phone service. We finally started to drive 24/27W (I think) towards Charlotte to get 77. Somewhere in the middle, I could see we can go straight down to South Carolina and hopefully get to I95 in Florence. We were far enough out west that the GPS would direct us with new directions to get towards the resort.

Going through the towns not knowing where/how long/no service was not phone. Then in the town we hit another detour since there are trees down everywhere. Luckily it was not too bad getting back on the road. Anyway, we ended up taking 109 S from NC 24/27W.

(it was more frustrating because we were not given right instructions two times).

It took us 15 1/2 hours from home (NY) to hit SC and another hour to hit I95 in Florence. We were just happy to get there before dark.

Now finding a room was another problem. Every exit no power (no business) or hotels were all booked. Finally the only hotel is Howard Johnson. We pay. Get in room and walk right out for a refund. A few more exits/tries and we finally get a room at a Holiday Inn in Walterboro (sp?) SC - nine pm. 19 1/2 hours after leaving home.

Lumberton was really bad/flooded. We are hoping it's clear on the way home.

We were going to drive West form home - NJ/PA 77 to 26 I believe and then to I95 (I don't have the directions in front of me).

This morning at the resort we find out someone from NJ took that route and he said everyone had that idea also and traffic was bumper to bumper and also took extra time. He also said he never saw so many trucks in his life.

I know it's long but just wanted to share my experience. It was not good. We made it safe and that is all that matters.

SC and Florida is all open. Keep checking for NC.

Just wanted to add - we should have taken the alternate route, cancelled or just fly down.  We had already cancelled our Vero portion before Disney.
If I95 is not open next week, definitely taking the alternate route.

Also - Even if I95 is open for those driving down to Florida from up north - even if power is back on.......many hotels are booked.  Book a room before coming down if you can.  Many, almost all sold out..........many utility people, first responders, FEMA might be putting people up in hotels, etc. are in the hotels.  We saw tons of them.  Just so you are aware if you plan on stopping anywhere near NC (towards SC more), top of SC.  

Sorry this is sloppy and might not make sense.  A little rushed here.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

AnnaS said:


> I should have also posted here - copying from my thread I95
> 
> 
> Well Monday was definitely not good for us but we made it here safe. We took I95 all the way down and were good up to/right before Dunn - it all went down hill from there. All backed up - we had to exit and take a detour. That moved very slow and had to go a little while. We get back on and were good for a little bit but......more back up right before Lumberton. We were stuck here for a long time. Emergency vehicles all over the place (we find out later they were going to evacuate people on the roofs in Lumberton). We exit and are giving directions again to detour. But somewhere we are told to go back North for about 12 exits. We then get out and were told to go one way only to find out as soon as we exit to make a Uturn and follow the signs. Guess what? There were no signs. We got to a point we had no idea where we were going. Had a map that is 40 years old and no internet or phone service. We finally started to drive 24/27W (I think) towards Charlotte to get 77. Somewhere in the middle, I could see we can go straight down to South Carolina and hopefully get to I95 in Florence. We were far enough out west that the GPS would direct us with new directions to get towards the resort.
> 
> Going through the towns not knowing where/how long/no service was not phone. Then in the town we hit another detour since there are trees down everywhere. Luckily it was not too bad getting back on the road. Anyway, we ended up taking 109 S from NC 24/27W.
> 
> (it was more frustrating because we were not given right instructions two times).
> 
> It took us 15 1/2 hours from home (NY) to hit SC and another hour to hit I95 in Florence. We were just happy to get there before dark.
> 
> Now finding a room was another problem. Every exit no power (no business) or hotels were all booked. Finally the only hotel is Howard Johnson. We pay. Get in room and walk right out for a refund. A few more exits/tries and we finally get a room at a Holiday Inn in Walterboro (sp?) SC - nine pm. 19 1/2 hours after leaving home.
> 
> Lumberton was really bad/flooded. We are hoping it's clear on the way home.
> 
> We were going to drive West form home - NJ/PA 77 to 26 I believe and then to I95 (I don't have the directions in front of me).
> 
> This morning at the resort we find out someone from NJ took that route and he said everyone had that idea also and traffic was bumper to bumper and also took extra time. He also said he never saw so many trucks in his life.
> 
> I know it's long but just wanted to share my experience. It was not good. We made it safe and that is all that matters.
> 
> SC and Florida is all open. Keep checking for NC.
> 
> Just wanted to add - we should have taken the alternate route, cancelled or just fly down.  We had already cancelled our Vero portion before Disney.
> If I95 is not open next week, definitely taking the alternate route.
> 
> Also - Even if I95 is open for those driving down to Florida from up north - even if power is back on.......many hotels are booked.  Book a room before coming down if you can.  Many, almost all sold out..........many utility people, first responders, FEMA might be putting people up in hotels, etc. are in the hotels.  We saw tons of them.  Just so you are aware if you plan on stopping anywhere near NC (towards SC more), top of SC.
> 
> Sorry this is sloppy and might not make sense.  A little rushed here.


Thanks for posting we are leaving from Long Island on the 28th hoping to make santee on day one. Hope everything is open by then. Glad you made it safe and thanks again for the post.


----------



## AaronInWI

AnnaS said:


> It took us 15 1/2 hours from home (NY) to hit SC and another hour to hit I95 in Florence. We were just happy to get there before dark.
> 
> Now finding a room was another problem. Every exit no power (no business) or hotels were all booked. Finally the only hotel is Howard Johnson. We pay. Get in room and walk right out for a refund. A few more exits/tries and we finally get a room at a Holiday Inn in Walterboro (sp?) SC - nine pm. 19 1/2 hours after leaving home.


Oh man, what a trying experience. Obviously the main thing is that you made it safely, but holy cow that doesn't sound fun. Just for a point of reference, how long should it have taken you?


----------



## AnnaS

AaronInWI said:


> Oh man, what a trying experience. Obviously the main thing is that you made it safely, but holy cow that doesn't sound fun. Just for a point of reference, how long should it have taken you?



GPS says almost 17 hours to Florida normally (of course we make multiple stops and stop overnight - usually somewhere in Jacksonville) - left at 2 am - we finally got a room in SC at 9PM.


----------



## BC1836

Posted at 4:20 pm. 10/14 on WRAL-TV station in NC 

While southbound lanes of I-95 south are closed, traffic will be rerouted through Benson along N.C. Highway 242 from Interstate 40 through downtown Benson on U.S. Highway 301 before it eventually rejoins I-95 at Jonesboro Road near Dunn.

Benson police will assist in directing traffic through the detour and minimize impact on local roads. Significant delays are expected.

Once all traffic is moved to the northbound side of the highway, *the traffic shift will remain in place for at least three weeks *as DOT officials repair the damaged section of I-95.


Read more at http://www.wral.com/section-of-i-95...matthew-repairs/16114056/#AHDcS5FURfcmVDUi.99

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Rivers cresting today (Friday) in eastern NC; I-95 still affected. [See previous post link.]

Several NC TV stations can be accessed on line.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

From Eyewitness News 11 in NC: 

*To avoid congestion on the provided detour route, motorists entering North Carolina from Virginia on I-95 are encouraged to use the following alternate routes:*

All southbound traffic from North Carolina/Virginia state line should travel south on I-95 to US-64 West. Once on US-64 West, travel west toward I-440 West. Once on I-440 West, motorists will travel to US-1 South From US-1 South, motorists will continue to US-501 South in Aberdeen/Southern Pines. Continue on US-501 South through Aberdeen toward US-74 East Motorists will then travel US-74 East to I-95 South

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Construction efforts on I-95 in NC change daily, so it's important to check out all online sources (I-95 Exits site, NC TV stations, etc.) before starting your drive from the Northeast.

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

So with the closures on 95 we will have to adjust our route. leaving in 12 days from long island stopping in Santee. Looks like either take the inland route or take 95 and jump on 85 in virginia take that to 77 then to 26. MY question is has anyone from long island taken the inland route and if so how much time is added to get around Santee. Also the 85-77-26 idea has anyone tried that. Again all the great info from you guys is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BC1836

We're heading out on Friday. Until then, we're checking every NC TV station, the I-95 site, FB info and messages posted here before we make our final route decision.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> We're heading out on Friday. Until then, we're checking every NC TV station, the I-95 site, FB info and messages posted here before we make our final route decision.
> 
> All the best!



Good luck to you!  I'm very interested to hear how your trip goes, both going and coming home.  I'll be doing the same drive the first week in November and I'm hoping things may be a little bit better by then, but I'm not counting on that.


----------



## BC1836

Updated 44 mins ago, from NC's ABC-11:

I-40 reopened Friday afternoon and the North Carolina DOT says I-95 reopened in both directions Monday (today, Oct. 16, 2016).

We hope this report is accurate!

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

BC1836 said:


> Updated 44 mins ago, from NC's ABC-11:
> 
> I-40 reopened Friday afternoon and the North Carolina DOT says I-95 reopened in both directions Monday (today, Oct. 16, 2016).
> 
> We hope this report is accurate!
> 
> All the best!


That would be great. Let's see if we can get a confirmation from anyone on here that may be going that way. I hope it is correct.


----------



## BC1836

Second thoughts: Just because I-95 in NC is now "open," it doesn't mean that both lanes are open. To be sure, a single lane will cause backups.

Stay tuned for more info.

All the best!


----------



## TheJRock300

Reports said one lane open southbound in Lumberton, and one lane open further south where they created a lane in the median.

I am heading this way in a few weeks. I guess preparing everyone for 3 weeks of I-95 closures was just a very worst case scenario. Glad it is open now.


----------



## BC1836

All things remaining equal, we'll be heading straight down I-95 on Friday. Not sure about our departure time yet, but we are adding an extra hour to our drive due to the two one-lane sections in NC.

Drive #42 (since 2002) could be an interesting one.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

From WRAL-TV, about one hour ago (10/17/16): The right lane is closed on I-95 South near Exit 79 (NC-50), and near Exit 25 (US-301). Traffic is using a single temporary lane built in the median near the Harnett-Johnston County line.

Read more at http://www.wral.com/a-week-after-ma...open-through-nc/16125177/#MFMlmT7HKMS6gz4G.99

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Awaiting the latest info on I-95 in NC.

All the best!


----------



## Hasil72

Okay, is the 81-77-26-95 route really THAT bad? Jersey week here we come but still unsure if we're going inland or heading straight down 95.


----------



## BC1836

If you live near I-80 in NW NJ, it's probably a good route to take. For us, at the Jersey Shore, it's way out of our way.

We're planning our usual I-95 drive early Friday morning and will try and report our NC "experience" as soon as we can.

All the best!


----------



## AnnaS

Just wanted to give an update - we drove home yesterday (10/18/16).  All of I95 going up North is clear.  No closures or lane closures.  We did see the one area where one lane - going South - was closed in NC.  The time we passed it, the back up for it was really not bad.
Good luck to everyone traveling.


----------



## Hasil72

BC1836 said:


> If you live near I-80 in NW NJ, it's probably a good route to take. For us, at the Jersey Shore, it's way out of our way.
> 
> We're planning our usual I-95 drive early Friday morning and will try and report our NC "experience" as soon as we can.
> 
> All the best!




Safe travels! I'll keep an eye out for your reports. We're sort of in between the Walt Whitman and Delaware Memorial Bridge about 20 minutes from Philadelphia so we would waste a lot of time cutting over to 77 from 95.


----------



## BC1836

AnnaS said:


> Just wanted to give an update - we drove home yesterday (10/18/16).  All of I95 going up North is clear.  No closures or lane closures.  We did see the one area where one lane - going South - was closed in NC.  The time we passed it, the back up for it was really not bad.
> Good luck to everyone traveling.



Thanks for the report. Encouraging!
A couple of questions: 1) Did you not see the second single-lane section in NC?  2) What time of day did you travel through NC?
Thanks!

All the best!


----------



## AnnaS

BC1836 said:


> Thanks for the report. Encouraging!
> A couple of questions: 1) Did you not see the second single-lane section in NC?  2) What time of day did you travel through NC?
> Thanks!
> 
> All the best!



From what I remember reading the night before about openings/lanes, etc.  (The Governor said they were working around the clock to clear the roads), there were at least two mile markers where one lane was closed.  I only saw one - but I might have been on my phone, closed my eyes for a moment or trees in between (I doubt this).  We did leave the resort at 3 am.  I don't remember the time but we did get gas at Roanoke Rapids, NC at 12:51.  Not sure if it was before or after this to be honest.

I should really pay more attention to details  I would bet though that they are open now or very soon (yes saw people working there).


----------



## BC1836

AnnaS said:


> From what I remember reading the night before about openings/lanes, etc.  (The Governor said they were working around the clock to clear the roads), there were at least two mile markers where one lane was closed.  I only saw one - but I might have been on my phone, closed my eyes for a moment or trees in between (I doubt this).  We did leave the resort at 3 am.  I don't remember the time but we did get gas at Roanoke Rapids, NC at 12:51.  Not sure if it was before or after this to be honest.
> 
> I should really pay more attention to details  I would bet though that they are open now or very soon (yes saw people working there).



Thanks for the prompt reply! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

According to tradition, the founder of this thread must periodically take a 2,000+ mile round trip drive to WDW. As such, our next drive begins in about 90 minutes (approximately 3 a.m.). 

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

BC1836 said:


> According to tradition, the founder of this thread must periodically take a 2,000+ mile round trip drive to WDW. As such, our next drive begins in about 90 minutes (approximately 3 a.m.).
> 
> All the best!


Safe travels. We look forward to the report as we leave next Friday.


----------



## AnnaS

BC1836 said:


> According to tradition, the founder of this thread must periodically take a 2,000+ mile round trip drive to WDW. As such, our next drive begins in about 90 minutes (approximately 3 a.m.).
> 
> All the best!



Safe travels and have a great time!


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from Yulee, FL, after an 890 mile drive from the Jersey Shore!
We departed at 2:48 a.m. and made it to the DE Memorial Bridge at 4:17 a.m.
We crossed into MD at 4:32. Traffic was heavy, but moving fast, by the time we crossed into VA at 6:23 a.m. Traffic was moderate to heavy until Richmond when it stopped once. 
We crossed in NC at 10:00 a.m. [By the way, the weather was perfect for the entire drive.]

Now then: There is only one single-lane slowdown on I-95 south in NC. A warning sign alerted us to an upcoming delay.
Exactly at Exit 31 (at 12:20 p.m.), the traffic came to a stop and then it crawled for the next 9 miles according to Wayz app. The highway finally opened up to two lanes a few hundred yards from Exit 25 @ 1:05 p.m. It appeared that the construction crew was very close to completing the job (a new guard rail was already in place). I have a feeling that I-95 south in NC will be open within days. No problems on I-95 north.

From around mm 56 in NC until northern GA, we saw over 1,000 toppled trees and dozens of dents in the guard rails!

The GA welcome center is expected to be completed sometime in January 2017.

Tomorrow, a quick visit to a friend in Port Orange, and then on to Lake Buena Vista, home of WDW.

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from Yulee, FL, after an 890 mile drive from the Jersey Shore!
> We departed at 2:48 a.m. and made it to the DE Memorial Bridge at 4:17 a.m.
> We crossed into MD at 4:32. Traffic was heavy, but moving fast, by the time we crossed into VA at 6:23 a.m. Traffic was moderate to heavy until Richmond when it stopped once.
> We crossed in NC at 10:00 a.m. [By the way, the weather was perfect for the entire drive.]
> 
> Now then: There is only one single-lane slowdown on I-95 south in NC. A warning sign alerted us to an upcoming delay.
> Exactly at Exit 31 (at 12:20 p.m.), the traffic came to a stop and then it crawled for the next 9 miles according to Wayz app. The highway finally opened up to two lanes a few hundred yards from Exit 25 @ 1:05 p.m. It appeared that the construction crew was very close to completing the job (a new guard rail was already in place). I have a feeling that I-95 south in NC will be open within days. No problems on I-95 north.
> 
> From around mm 56 in NC until northern GA, we saw over 1,000 toppled trees and dozens of dents in the guard rails!
> 
> The GA welcome center is expected to be completed sometime in January 2017.
> 
> Tomorrow, a quick visit to a friend in Port Orange, and then on to Lake Buena Vista, home of WDW.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the report. Good to hear that 95 was not too bad. This report is so helpfull as is all the info on here. We are still up in the air about taking 95 or the inland route. Our Friday noon departure does not give us ideal conditions. Big concern with the inland route is not knowing how much time it will add or subtract from taking 95. We may just put on waze app and hope for the best. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Brook1099

FlatBlackLI said:


> Thanks for the report. Good to hear that 95 was not too bad. This report is so helpfull as is all the info on here. We are still up in the air about taking 95 or the inland route. Our Friday noon departure does not give us ideal conditions. Big concern with the inland route is not knowing how much time it will add or subtract from taking 95. We may just put on waze app and hope for the best. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## AnnaS

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from Yulee, FL, after an 890 mile drive from the Jersey Shore!
> We departed at 2:48 a.m. and made it to the DE Memorial Bridge at 4:17 a.m.
> We crossed into MD at 4:32. Traffic was heavy, but moving fast, by the time we crossed into VA at 6:23 a.m. Traffic was moderate to heavy until Richmond when it stopped once.
> We crossed in NC at 10:00 a.m. [By the way, the weather was perfect for the entire drive.]
> 
> Now then: There is only one single-lane slowdown on I-95 south in NC. A warning sign alerted us to an upcoming delay.
> Exactly at Exit 31 (at 12:20 p.m.), the traffic came to a stop and then it crawled for the next 9 miles according to Wayz app. The highway finally opened up to two lanes a few hundred yards from Exit 25 @ 1:05 p.m. It appeared that the construction crew was very close to completing the job (a new guard rail was already in place). I have a feeling that I-95 south in NC will be open within days. No problems on I-95 north.
> 
> From around mm 56 in NC until northern GA, we saw over 1,000 toppled trees and dozens of dents in the guard rails!
> 
> The GA welcome center is expected to be completed sometime in January 2017.
> 
> Tomorrow, a quick visit to a friend in Port Orange, and then on to Lake Buena Vista, home of WDW.
> 
> All the best!



Thank you also for your update.  Now have a great time!!


----------



## BC1836

AnnaS said:


> Thank you also for your update.  Now have a great time!!



Thank you! 

Unless we are mistaken, it appears that the Wayz app does not identify a (single lane) slowdown on I-95 S in NC (south of mm 31). We won't be able to confirm this until we depart for home next week. Encouraging.

All the best by Disney Springs!


----------



## BC1836

After 1,080 miles, we have arrived at the Boardwalk!

A few non transportation notes: EPCOT was packed this afternoon (we heard it was worse yesterday!).
The Lobster roll offering at Hops & Barley shrunk in size but still carries a hefty price tag: $7.75.
A pretzel roll now accompanies the cheddar cheese soup in Canada!
The weather is perfect: 78-degrees, no clouds, no humidity!

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

We hit the road Friday. Still not sure if taking 95 or the inland route. From what we heard here 95 does not sound as bad as we thought with the closures. We hear people on here saying how they save time on the inland route but when I put it into google maps it adds an hour plus to the drive. This is confusing me because we had wanted to take the inland route since we are leaving on Friday at noon from Long Island. Anyone that uses the inland route, is the savings in time because we are missing the big traffic spots?


----------



## amcnj

FlatBlackLI said:


> We hit the road Friday. Still not sure if taking 95 or the inland route. From what we heard here 95 does not sound as bad as we thought with the closures. We hear people on here saying how they save time on the inland route but when I put it into google maps it adds an hour plus to the drive. This is confusing me because we had wanted to take the inland route since we are leaving on Friday at noon from Long Island. Anyone that uses the inland route, is the savings in time because we are missing the big traffic spots?




I am too far south to make use of the inland route.  But I have read many others swear by it, as is avoids the 95 traffic areas , especially DC,  and so can take less time overall.  I instead have to plan my timing to avoid those heavy traffic areas during their peak times.


----------



## justreading

FlatBlackLI said:


> We hit the road Friday. Still not sure if taking 95 or the inland route. From what we heard here 95 does not sound as bad as we thought with the closures. We hear people on here saying how they save time on the inland route but when I put it into google maps it adds an hour plus to the drive. This is confusing me because we had wanted to take the inland route since we are leaving on Friday at noon from Long Island. Anyone that uses the inland route, is the savings in time because we are missing the big traffic spots?



I've pretty much decided I'm taking the inland route even though Google Maps says it adds a little over an hour to the whole trip.  A few things factored into my decision.  I'd rather drive the extra hour than be stuck in stop-and-go traffic for an hour, but that's just me.  I've only driven Route 81 once before, but the drivers were so polite!  I find RT 95 drivers to be the exact opposite of polite. (Don't mean to offend anyone!)  Plus, this is the perfect time to drive 81/77 with the leaves changing.  If you had a little extra time, you could even try Skyline Drive or Blue Ridge Parkway for a little bit.  I drove the Blue Ridge for about an hour once and it was the most beautiful road. 

Safe travels, which ever route you take and enjoy your trip!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

justreading said:


> I've pretty much decided I'm taking the inland route even though Google Maps says it adds a little over an hour to the whole trip.  A few things factored into my decision.  I'd rather drive the extra hour than be stuck in stop-and-go traffic for an hour, but that's just me.  I've only driven Route 81 once before, but the drivers were so polite!  I find RT 95 drivers to be the exact opposite of polite. (Don't mean to offend anyone!)  Plus, this is the perfect time to drive 81/77 with the leaves changing.  If you had a little extra time, you could even try Skyline Drive or Blue Ridge Parkway for a little bit.  I drove the Blue Ridge for about an hour once and it was the most beautiful road.
> 
> Safe travels, which ever route you take and enjoy your trip!


Thanks. I also can't stand stop and go traffic so I think I am going inland even if it adds an hour I think not sitting in DC traffic will make up for it if not even it out. From Long Island I really don't see much time being added to get to 78 probably will take 287 over to 78 unless there is a better way that I am missing. Can't wait till Friday and thanks to all of you this thread has taken away a lot of stress about this drive.


----------



## justreading

FlatBlackLI said:


> Thanks. I also can't stand stop and go traffic so I think I am going inland even if it adds an hour I think not sitting in DC traffic will make up for it if not even it out. From Long Island I really don't see much time being added to get to 78 probably will take 287 over to 78 unless there is a better way that I am missing. Can't wait till Friday and thanks to all of you this thread has taken away a lot of stress about this drive.



That's the exact route I'll be taking a week later than you.  Safe trip!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

justreading said:


> That's the exact route I'll be taking a week later than you.  Safe trip!


Awesome. I will be sure to post how the dive was. Have you done the drive before if so any recommended rest stops for bathroom and food. Thanks


----------



## dvczerfs

Flatblack,justreading, I've driven the "inland route " a few times. Lol  Pending on the time of year, weather etc... I take the inland route. Over the years I made this chart. This is the only place I post this and it's not for long so take a screen shot. Lol  I usually hit these numbers dead on and a few times able to out run them.
I looked on mapquest and I have to idea where they come up with there info.
Despite what some think, I'm not flying.lol I hang around 5 over the speed limit. I will tell you that we don't stop for sit down meals. We hit drive thrus and rest stops are in and out. We do stop but we don't hang around.
Now days I drive around 35k a year for work so I spend a lot of time on the road.
Take a copy of this chart with you and let me know how it worked out for you.
If your coming across I78 from NJ, when you cross the bridge, that's about home on this chart. I use rt22 which Hooks up with I78 on the other side of Allentown only because rt22 is closer to my house but stay on I78!!!! Rt22 can be a parking lot.

Let me figure out how to post a picture, they changed things around here lol. Stay tuned!


----------



## dvczerfs

View attachment 203293


----------



## dvczerfs

Just be careful when you start hitting the mountain areas of I81/I77 at night. It can tend to get foggy up there this time of year. Also, you should be ok but just check anyway, if you are heading up there at night and it's cold, it may be raining on the bottom of the mountain and snow and ice on the top. Dw and I spent the night in the car at Whites truck stop in the 80s because we got caught in a storm. 
You should be fine but just keep an eye on the weather in that area. If it's a clear day, it is beautiful up there! 
Some areas to watch, don't hit these areas at rush hours. Harrisburg pa, Charlotte nc, Jacksonville fl or Orlando. 
In my old age, I like to drive at night. September we left at 12:30pm from home, I drove to the Georgia state line and pulled into the "welcome center" around 11pm for an hour nap. 
After 32 years my wife still looks over at me and ask me, " what is wrong with you?" Lol
I can drive forever.lol I love it!! I get into a zone and I just keep going.lol


----------



## FlatBlackLI

dvczerfs said:


> Just be careful when you start hitting the mountain areas of I81/I77 at night. It can tend to get foggy up there this time of year. Also, you should be ok but just check anyway, if you are heading up there at night and it's cold, it may be raining on the bottom of the mountain and snow and ice on the top. Dw and I spent the night in the car at Whites truck stop in the 80s because we got caught in a storm.
> You should be fine but just keep an eye on the weather in that area. If it's a clear day, it is beautiful up there!
> Some areas to watch, don't hit these areas at rush hours. Harrisburg pa, Charlotte nc, Jacksonville fl or Orlando.
> In my old age, I like to drive at night. September we left at 12:30pm from home, I drove to the Georgia state line and pulled into the "welcome center" around 11pm for an hour nap.
> After 32 years my wife still looks over at me and ask me, " what is wrong with you?" Lol
> I can drive forever.lol I love it!! I get into a zone and I just keep going.lol


Thanks so much for the posts and helpfull info we are leaving Long Island at noon on Friday so you time line from 12:30 gives me a great idea of the time. Any rest stops that are good for stopping at or maybe any to be avoided lol. We are leaving at noon and plan to stop for the night in SC so I feel better about making it that far thanks to your info.


----------



## dvczerfs

FlatBlackLI said:


> Thanks so much for the posts and helpfull info we are leaving Long Island at noon on Friday so you time line from 12:30 gives me a great idea of the time. Any rest stops that are good for stopping at or maybe any to be avoided lol. We are leaving at noon and plan to stop for the night in SC so I feel better about making it that far thanks to your info.


Those times include rest stops etc...
We stop at rest areas for restrooms. The only one that comes to mind is the Georgia welcoming center is still restroom trailers. Portable facilities while they are building the new center. Other then that, I feel safe at all of them even at night. For the most part, there is always someone around, even over night.
Gas stations on the other hand, during the day, I feel pretty safe. I pay at the pump, gas and go. Overnight, I've pulled in and out of a few over the years. If it don't look right to you, dark, lonely, pull out and go down to the next exit, there are stations all over. I pulled into one on the way home in September, the store is closed but the pumps are on for credit card purchases. There were two cars parked at the station, looked like nobody around, not much lighting and I just kept going, gave me the creeps.lol
The exit signage is great. Once you get out of Pa. It will tell you what's at the next exit. Don't stress over finding food, stations, test areas, they are all along the interstates. The inland route has become more developed over the last 10 years or so, you'll be fine.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> Those times include rest stops etc...
> We stop at rest areas for restrooms. The only one that comes to mind is the Georgia welcoming center is still restroom trailers. Portable facilities while they are building the new center. Other then that, I feel safe at all of them even at night. For the most part, there is always someone around, even over night.
> Gas stations on the other hand, during the day, I feel pretty safe. I pay at the pump, gas and go. Overnight, I've pulled in and out of a few over the years. If it don't look right to you, dark, lonely, pull out and go down to the next exit, there are stations all over. I pulled into one on the way home in September, the store is closed but the pumps are on for credit card purchases. There were two cars parked at the station, looked like nobody around, not much lighting and I just kept going, gave me the creeps.lol
> The exit signage is great. Once you get out of Pa. It will tell you what's at the next exit. Don't stress over finding food, stations, test areas, they are all along the interstates. The inland route has become more developed over the last 10 years or so, you'll be fine.



You have been a tremendous help sharing all your knowledge of the "inland route".  I plan to stop for the night by 6pm, I'm not comfortable driving through the night.  So I shouldn't have a problem with sketchy gas stations.  Your chart is such a big help in planning my trip!  thank you!   I'm waiting for BC1836 to report on his trip home up Rt 95. If it is uneventful, I think I will take 95 home.

Flatblack, I look forward to your report of how your drive goes!


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> You have been a tremendous help sharing all your knowledge of the "inland route".  I plan to stop for the night by 6pm, I'm not comfortable driving through the night.  So I shouldn't have a problem with sketchy gas stations.  Your chart is such a big help in planning my trip!  thank you!  * I'm waiting for BC1836 to report on his trip home up Rt 95.* If it is uneventful, I think I will take 95 home.
> 
> Flatblack, I look forward to your report of how your drive goes!



We will make the report upon our arrival home on Monday. As for now, we are enjoying the incredible weather at WDW!
Transportation used today: boat from the Boardwalk to Epcot; boat from Epcot to the Boardwalk. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Last full day in WDW. The drive home commences tomorrow morning.

All the best!


----------



## AnnaS

BC1836 said:


> Last full day in WDW. The drive home commences tomorrow morning.
> 
> All the best!



Safe Travels!!!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

Well we are at All Star Movies.  The ride was long. Left Friday from Long Island 12:30pm made it off the island and they Staten Island and NJ will very little back ups. Decided on the inland route hit bumper to bumper traffic on 78 and on 81 finally somewhere in PA I put on waze app. At around 6pm we took 83 south. Made it to Emporia at 12:30am originally wanted to be in SC first day. Slept a few hours and hit the road at 4:30 pulled into the resort around 4pm.  Hope the ride home is smoother but for now we will enjoy Disney.


----------



## BC1836

FlatBlackLI said:


> Well we are at All Star Movies.  The ride was long. Left Friday from Long Island 12:30pm made it off the island and they Staten Island and NJ will very little back ups. Decided on the inland route hit bumper to bumper traffic on 78 and on 81 finally somewhere in PA I put on waze app. At around 6pm we took 83 south. Made it to Emporia at 12:30am originally wanted to be in SC first day. Slept a few hours and hit the road at 4:30 pulled into the resort around 4pm.  Hope the ride home is smoother but for now we will enjoy Disney.



We're glad you made it. We start our drive home in about two hours.

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

BC1836 said:


> We're glad you made it. We start our drive home in about two hours.
> 
> All the best!


Oh by the way yesterday 95 was smooth sailing both directions no closures from VA to I4


----------



## justreading

FlatBlackLI, I'm so sorry to hear about all your traffic.  I'm glad you made it safe and sound and can now put that all behind you and enjoy your trip!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> We're glad you made it. We start our drive home in about two hours.
> 
> All the best!


Hope your trip home was smooth sailing!


----------



## BC1836

Return trip in ideal weather!

Departed the BWI at 7:55 a.m. 
GA: 11:01 a.m.
SC: 12:38 p.m.
NC: 3:41 p.m. (the road near mm 26 on I-95 S was repaired; no problems north or south in NC)
VA: 6:33 p.m.

We averaged 65 mph for the entire journey (77 mph when gas station//bathroom stops are not counted)

Overnight in Petersburg, VA (Our Cracker Barrel meal on Sunday cost less than our V&A meal the previous Sunday) 

Departed Petersburg at 9:25 a.m.
MD: 11:32 a.m.
DE: 1:24 p.m.
NJ: 1:40
Home at 3:22 p.m. 
2,166 round-trip miles. 
Gas prices between $2.13 (northern FL, Exit 329) and $1.95 (Petersburg, VA)

No major road issues on our return drive.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Return trip in ideal weather!
> 
> Departed the BWI at 7:55 a.m.
> GA: 11:01 a.m.
> SC: 12:38 p.m.
> NC: 3:41 p.m. (the road near mm 26 on I-95 S was repaired; no problems north or south in NC)
> VA: 6:33 p.m.
> 
> We averaged 65 mph for the entire journey (77 mph when gas station//bathroom stops are not counted)
> 
> Overnight in Petersburg, VA (Our Cracker Barrel meal on Sunday cost less than our V&A meal the previous Sunday)
> 
> Departed Petersburg at 9:25 a.m.
> MD: 11:32 a.m.
> DE: 1:24 p.m.
> NJ: 1:40
> Home at 3:22 p.m.
> 2,166 round-trip miles.
> Gas prices between $2.13 (northern FL, Exit 329) and $1.95 (Petersburg, VA)
> 
> No major road issues on our return drive.
> 
> All the best!



Hope you had a wonderful trip! Guess it's time to start planning your next one! 

Very grateful for all your knowledge you've passed along.  I'm taking the inland route down and 95 back home.  Hoping there is still some color on the trees but if not, oh well.  It's till a beautiful drive.  I'll be careful of the temps/road conditions on the mountains!


----------



## kittylady1972

Ah....great trip reports here.  We area doing are drive from MD in less than 3 weeks so good to hear all the roads are open again!


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 203293



This is awesome, what is I-81 to MA?


----------



## justreading

sharadoc said:


> This is awesome, what is I-81 to MA?


I think that should be MD - Maryland.


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> This is awesome, what is I-81 to MA?


Massachusetts.


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> Massachusetts.



Yeah right!


----------



## MamaJessie

I love reading the stats on the first page of the thread - people make e feel crazy for driving every other year but now I feel like an underachiever 
Looking forward to drive #7 this spring.


----------



## BC1836

MamaJessie said:


> I love reading the stats on the first page of the thread - people make e feel crazy for driving every other year but now I feel like an underachiever
> Looking forward to drive #7 this spring.



The founder of this thread appreciates your kind comments. (Some great folks make this thread what it is!)

Let your Spring 2017 countdown continue.

All the best!


----------



## FlatBlackLI

BC1836 said:


> Return trip in ideal weather!
> 
> Departed the BWI at 7:55 a.m.
> GA: 11:01 a.m.
> SC: 12:38 p.m.
> NC: 3:41 p.m. (the road near mm 26 on I-95 S was repaired; no problems north or south in NC)
> VA: 6:33 p.m.
> 
> We averaged 65 mph for the entire journey (77 mph when gas station//bathroom stops are not counted)
> 
> Overnight in Petersburg, VA (Our Cracker Barrel meal on Sunday cost less than our V&A meal the previous Sunday)
> 
> Departed Petersburg at 9:25 a.m.
> MD: 11:32 a.m.
> DE: 1:24 p.m.
> NJ: 1:40
> Home at 3:22 p.m.
> 2,166 round-trip miles.
> Gas prices between $2.13 (northern FL, Exit 329) and $1.95 (Petersburg, VA)
> 
> No major road issues on our return drive.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the report we will head home on Monday. Taking 95 I think for us on Long Island the inland route is just not for us. Hoping to have a quicker trip home. Oh and speedway at Disney was $2.09 last night.


----------



## justreading

FlatBlackLI said:


> Thanks for the report we will head home on Monday. Taking 95 I think for us on Long Island the inland route is just not for us. Hoping to have a quicker trip home. Oh and speedway at Disney was $2.09 last night.



I'll be passing you on I-4 as I travel to WDW on Monday morning! Have a safe trip.


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> I'll be passing you on I-4 as I travel to WDW on Monday morning! Have a safe trip.



Ah, I-4. The jam up on the north side of Orlando is particularly brutal along the 70s mile markers. Good luck!

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Ah, I-4. The jam up on the north side of Orlando is particularly brutal along the 70s mile markers. Good luck!
> 
> All the best!



Had a pretty smooth ride all the way down.  I was hoping to see some leaf color but i was probably about 3 weeks too late.  most of the trees were past peak.  I did see many of the trees down on the side of the road from the hurrican, just lIke you said.  I-4 was moving but SO much construction.  I'm sure it will be wonderful when it is complete.

Thanks to everyone for all the great info on this thread.  fyi..I am now bronze!


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> Had a pretty smooth ride all the way down.  I was hoping to see some leaf color but i was probably about 3 weeks too late.  most of the trees were past peak.  I did see many of the trees down on the side of the road from the hurrican, just lIke you said.  I-4 was moving but SO much construction.  I'm sure it will be wonderful when it is complete.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the great info on this thread.  fyi..I am now bronze!



Congratulations on your Bronze level status, which reflects 10,000+ miles of driving! 

All the best!


----------



## NH-to-FL

BC1836 said:


> Ah, I-4. The jam up on the north side of Orlando is particularly brutal along the 70s mile markers. Good luck!



We opt to take 417 around Orlando.   There are tolls but less traffic.   Safe travels!


----------



## Tanooki

Just realized that we're about to get our Silver status!  We've done our 9th drive this past summer (about 1500 miles one way) and we're planning the next for March


----------



## sharadoc

HI folks, I did a separate thread on this, but some of you may only read this, the best thread on the DIS, so I thought I'd repost here as well:

Hi all,

We always stay somewhere between Lumberton and Walterboro along 95, in a 2 room suite with a living room and bedroom. I can't seem to find any, all of the rooms seem to have half walls or little dividers rather than a door that closes.

We're bringing my DD's friend and I want to give her privacy - girls in one room, boys on the sofabed, but I am not finding anything. Even the Country Inn and Suites all seem to be regular rooms, or studios with a whirlpool and king bed.

I know for sure we've stayed in Florence numerous times, but can't seem to find anything with a door. Anyone know what's up, am I doing something wrong in Google? I wonder if rooms have been updated and they took out the interior doors??

We found Baymont Inn and Suites in Florence, it's cheap and the recent reviews are horrible. Smells, stains, terrible staff. I don't want to stay there but I can't find an alternative.

Even Santee is a little too far for us on the first day.


----------



## disneysteve

I have a question about the drive so I figured I'd post it here first. We've driven many, many times but our on-road dining is usually limited to the usual fast food suspects, as much as we hate that stuff.

My wife and I are hitting the road on 11/29, however, and we'd like to find a great BBQ place for lunch or dinner somewhere along the route. We've seen billboards for a few along the way but we don't know if they are any good or just tourist traps.

So can any of you recommend some places worth checking out somewhere along 95 between NJ and FL? We'd like to not travel too far off 95 but a few miles is fine. It doesn't need to be right at an exit.


----------



## edbo77

Disneysteve - I posted a reply in your other thread with a suggested place (Lone Star BBQ) in Santee SC.  Check out the Yelp reviews, let me know if you do end up going there.


----------



## amcnj

disneysteve said:


> I have a question about the drive so I figured I'd post it here first. We've driven many, many times but our on-road dining is usually limited to the usual fast food suspects, as much as we hate that stuff.
> 
> My wife and I are hitting the road on 11/29, however, and we'd like to find a great BBQ place for lunch or dinner somewhere along the route. We've seen billboards for a few along the way but we don't know if they are any good or just tourist traps.
> 
> So can any of you recommend some places worth checking out somewhere along 95 between NJ and FL? We'd like to not travel too far off 95 but a few miles is fine. It doesn't need to be right at an exit.



Also look into Dukes Barbecue in Walterboro SC.  Not a fancy place, not far off 95, and always seems to have a full house.


----------



## sharadoc

amcnj said:


> Also look into Dukes Barbecue in Walterboro SC.  Not a fancy place, not far off 95, and always seems to have a full house.



Absolutely loved Duke's in Walterboro. Roll of paper towels and loaf of bread on your table, all homemade food. My Dh called it the best meal of the trip!

We're staying in Santee this time, we may try that Lone Star place!

We also had a great meal at a diner in Kingsland GA but it was about a 20 minute drive off 95, which was kind of a wasted time back and forth so I won't recommend it.

We had a terrible meal at a local chain of Bar-B-Que joints too. My advice, check the bathroom of any local place. If we had gone in there first instead of after our meal, we would have ran screaming in terror at the horror and lack of cleanliness. My poor DD was up all night puking from that dinner and the rest of us were not so great.


----------



## sharadoc

Every time I look at my route trying to decide straight 95 or 81, I see nothing but traffic incidents on Google Maps. There's more yellow !! than road visible. Is this construction, leftover hurricane damage, or now normal? I don't know what to do now? IT doesn't even seem to matter what time of day I look.


----------



## Liisa1965

sharadoc said:


> HI folks, I did a separate thread on this, but some of you may only read this, the best thread on the DIS, so I thought I'd repost here as well:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We always stay somewhere between Lumberton and Walterboro along 95, in a 2 room suite with a living room and bedroom. I can't seem to find any, all of the rooms seem to have half walls or little dividers rather than a door that closes.
> 
> We're bringing my DD's friend and I want to give her privacy - girls in one room, boys on the sofabed, but I am not finding anything. Even the Country Inn and Suites all seem to be regular rooms, or studios with a whirlpool and king bed.
> 
> I know for sure we've stayed in Florence numerous times, but can't seem to find anything with a door. Anyone know what's up, am I doing something wrong in Google? I wonder if rooms have been updated and they took out the interior doors??
> 
> We found Baymont Inn and Suites in Florence, it's cheap and the recent reviews are horrible. Smells, stains, terrible staff. I don't want to stay there but I can't find an alternative.
> 
> Even Santee is a little too far for us on the first day.



Is there a Residence Inn in that area? They usually have some one or two-bedroom suites.


----------



## justreading

sharadoc said:


> Every time I look at my route trying to decide straight 95 or 81, I see nothing but traffic incidents on Google Maps. There's more yellow !! than road visible. Is this construction, leftover hurricane damage, or now normal? I don't know what to do now? IT doesn't even seem to matter what time of day I look.



I just returned from a wonderful trip to WDW.  I took 81/77/26/95 down and had absolutely no problems at all. This route adds about 1 hour to my total travel time. (Found a lovely Hampton Inn in Jonesville, NC.)  I took 95 all the way home and that was a *BIG mistake*!  I decided after sitting in *hours* of traffic from Richmond past Baltimore that I'm taking 26/77/81 home from now on. I'd rather drive an extra hour than sit in the kind of traffic I experienced on Sunday. I don't know how far up the traffic lasted because I pulled off the road for the night!   You could see tree damage on the side of the road from the hurricane in SC & NC, but the road was completely repaired traveling northbound.  Hope this helps you.

Just my humble opinion...others may feel differently.


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> I just returned from a wonderful trip to WDW.  I took 81/77/26/95 down and had absolutely no problems at all. This route adds about 1 hour to my total travel time. (Found a lovely Hampton Inn in Jonesville, NC.)  I took 95 all the way home and that was a *BIG mistake*!  I decided after sitting in *hours* of traffic from Richmond past Baltimore that I'm taking 26/77/81 home from now on. I'd rather drive an extra hour than sit in the kind of traffic I experienced on Sunday. I don't know how far up the traffic lasted because I pulled off the road for the night!   You could see tree damage on the side of the road from the hurricane in SC & NC, but the road was completely repaired traveling northbound.  Hope this helps you.
> 
> Just my humble opinion...others may feel differently.



Thanks for your report!

Sundays are always brutal on I-95 along the Richmond-Baltimore link. Our Sunday departures from WDW end somewhere in VA, but nothing north of mm 108, on our first night of a two-day return drive. Monday has plenty of traffic on I-95, but rarely have we experienced any stop and go situations. Of course, during football season, I-95 gets extra nasty with certain college Saturdays, and watch out for Sundays when the Jags and Ravens play home games.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

sharadoc said:


> Every time I look at my route trying to decide straight 95 or 81, I see nothing but traffic incidents on Google Maps. There's more yellow !! than road visible. Is this construction, leftover hurricane damage, or now normal? I don't know what to do now? IT doesn't even seem to matter what time of day I look.


Your probably better going i95, you know when and when not to hit certain areas. If you do decide on 81/77/26, keep an eye on the weather, it's getting cold out and it gets a lot colder up in them mountains. 
Rain on the bottom of the mountain, snow and ice on the top. 
I most likely am taking 81/66/17/95 in March. I'll hit Richmond late at night and it keeps me away from Philly, Balt. and D.C.


----------



## kittylady1972

Really is there EVER a good time for 95 in Northern Virginia (North of Richmond all the way to the DC Beltway) because I've lived in MD all my life and I still dread driving that stretch of 95 north or south!

Yet here we are a few days away from our trip...and we'll be on the road at 4am if my DH gets his way just to make sure we are hitting 95 South in Virginia by 5am and through the Northern VA parts of 95S by 6:30am.  Kids and I aren't happy about that start time, but we know we'll be happy when we are in Florida by dinnertime Friday!

Sunday traffic is always the worst, so we are hoping to be heading home on the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving.  I'm still trying to talk DH to spending Friday at the parks, then hitting the road by dinnertime and driving as far as we can and then stopping overnight one night before continuing Saturday morning.  We'll see how that works out.


----------



## amcnj

justreading said:


> I just returned from a wonderful trip to WDW.  I took 81/77/26/95 down and had absolutely no problems at all. This route adds about 1 hour to my total travel time. (Found a lovely Hampton Inn in Jonesville, NC.)  I took 95 all the way home and that was a *BIG mistake*!  I decided after sitting in *hours* of traffic from Richmond past Baltimore that I'm taking 26/77/81 home from now on. I'd rather drive an extra hour than sit in the kind of traffic I experienced on Sunday. I don't know how far up the traffic lasted because I pulled off the road for the night!   You could see tree damage on the side of the road from the hurricane in SC & NC, but the road was completely repaired traveling northbound.  Hope this helps you.
> 
> Just my humble opinion...others may feel differently.




What time on Sunday were you hitting that traffic from Richmond to beyond Baltimore?

Thanks!


----------



## sharadoc

kittylady1972 said:


> Really is there EVER a good time for 95 in Northern Virginia (North of Richmond all the way to the DC Beltway) because I've lived in MD all my life and I still dread driving that stretch of 95 north or south!
> 
> Yet here we are a few days away from our trip...and we'll be on the road at 4am if my DH gets his way just to make sure we are hitting 95 South in Virginia by 5am and through the Northern VA parts of 95S by 6:30am.  Kids and I aren't happy about that start time, but we know we'll be happy when we are in Florida by dinnertime Friday!
> 
> Sunday traffic is always the worst, so we are hoping to be heading home on the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving.  I'm still trying to talk DH to spending Friday at the parks, then hitting the road by dinnertime and driving as far as we can and then stopping overnight one night before continuing Saturday morning.  We'll see how that works out.



What about 11-11:30 AM? That's when we may hit it on Thursday.


----------



## justreading

amcnj said:


> What time on Sunday were you hitting that traffic from Richmond to beyond Baltimore?
> 
> Thanks!


It was in the afternoon, between 1:00 and 6:00.


----------



## amcnj

justreading said:


> It was in the afternoon, between 1:00 and 6:00.



OK, thanks!  So if you are hitting Richmond 6 PM or later on a Sunday, you think then you'd be OK?


----------



## justreading

amcnj said:


> OK, thanks!  So if you are hitting Richmond 6 PM or later on a Sunday, you think then you'd be OK?


You know, I usually drive on weekdays.  this was my first weekend trip so I'm not the best person to give you advice. 
BC1836, can you help Amcnj?


----------



## cranbiz

Just go around Richmond. I295 is only slightly longer and almost always faster. No Highway Safety Corridor either.


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> You know, I usually drive on weekdays.  this was my first weekend trip so I'm not the best person to give you advice.
> BC1836, can you help Amcnj?



When we depart WDW on a Sunday, we will usually make an evening stop at Emporia (exit #11) or Petersburg (exit #45). Both cities are before Richmond. However, on a couple of occasions, we stopped at Thornburg, VA (exit 118), which is north of Richmond. Traffic was steady but never heavy; nor was there any stop-and-go traffic. The Thornburg stops took place between 9 and 10 p.m. 

We hope this info is somewhat helpful.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

OK, thanks everyone.  I believe my next drive down will have me driving back on a Sunday, hence my interest in the recent report of terrible traffic on that day!   But I don't believe I will be hitting Richmond till 6 pm, so am hoping I will be behind the traffic issues timewise.  I have passed the DC area around 8-9 PM before, and while the roads were far from empty, did not have the stop and go traffic issue, and don't want to start!


----------



## BC1836

Awaiting the next driver who incorporates a WDW stop during Thanksgiving week. 

All the best!


----------



## apdismom

Hi everyone! we will be traveling in 2017 from central WI to WDW and have decided to DRIVE! we will have a 7 and 4 year old when we go. We have flown multiple times but at $1300+ to fly roundtrip we  have decided to try our hand at driving. We won't be traveling until November 2, 2017 (we always travel the firs week of November) we have our route mostly planned out we were just hoping for encouragement as we have heard some horror stories about driving through at Atlanta. Any tips would be welcome, I haven't seen a lot of info on the thread from people driving from the Midwest.


----------



## EcknMama

apdismom said:


> Hi everyone! we will be traveling in 2017 from central WI to WDW and have decided to DRIVE! we will have a 7 and 4 year old when we go. We have flown multiple times but at $1300+ to fly roundtrip we  have decided to try our hand at driving. We won't be traveling until November 2, 2017 (we always travel the firs week of November) we have our route mostly planned out we were just hoping for encouragement as we have heard some horror stories about driving through at Atlanta. Any tips would be welcome, I haven't seen a lot of info on the thread from people driving from the Midwest.


We leave this Friday from South Dakota. It's our 1st drive down. I've been following this thread for awhile and it seems to be mostly east coasters. Hopefully someone has some input about Atlanta as I've heard horror stories as well.


----------



## apdismom

EcknMama said:


> We leave this Friday from South Dakota. It's our 1st drive down. I've been following this thread for awhile and it seems to be mostly east coasters. Hopefully someone has some input about Atlanta as I've heard horror stories as well.



Good luck! Please post how it goes and where you stop! I would love to hear about it!


----------



## bjschil

apdismom said:


> Hi everyone! we will be traveling in 2017 from central WI to WDW and have decided to DRIVE! we will have a 7 and 4 year old when we go. We have flown multiple times but at $1300+ to fly roundtrip we  have decided to try our hand at driving. We won't be traveling until November 2, 2017 (we always travel the firs week of November) we have our route mostly planned out we were just hoping for encouragement as we have heard some horror stories about driving through at Atlanta. Any tips would be welcome, I haven't seen a lot of info on the thread from people driving from the Midwest.



Welcome from another Wisconsinite!  We drive to WDW, as we stay at Fort Wilderness and haul our fifth-wheel.  We make that trip yearly, sometimes twice, and always through Atlanta, BUT, in 30 days we leave again and are going through Birmingham, Montgomery, Dothan, down to Florida, East on 10, and join back on 75 south by Lake City.  We leave Darlington, and our first night is typically Paducah, Ky.  Getting up early the next day and on the road by 7:00 am, gets us to Nashville around 8:30-9:00 am.  We have taken the Briley Parkway to avoid the downtown congestion.  Going that way, I24 to Chattanooga, we typically hit Atlanta about 1:30 pm (time change).  Our adventure starts, stops, starts stops.  Our goal is to drive to Valdosta, or Gainesville Florida, spend the night, and a short 2 - 3 hour drive next morning.  I feel driving southbound through Atlanta in the early morning has more challenges.  Thus the decision to go through Alabama this December.  We are aware that it will add 1 1/2 hour driving time, but feel that we will be in congested traffic stopped as well.  And new scenery as well!  Because of a work conflict this year, leaving at 2:00 pm takes us to a hotel in Mattoon, Il.  Our next day takes us through Nashville, Birmingham, and just to Montgomery, where we will sleep in the camper at a campground.  Our 3rd day is a 7 hour drive from Montgomery, Dothan, Tallahassee, lake city, and South to the Gainesville/Ocala area campground.  Grocery time, and up and early to Fort Wilderness by 10:00 am.

To those of you traveling through Atlanta, be in Chattanooga by noon, to get through the heart of Atlanta and beyond by 4.  Lots of road construction, and the further south you go, lots of radar!!!!  I will miss the mountains going east of Nashvilke, Chattanooga, but will believe we will like the more peaceful route and scenery of Alabama.

Good luck.  We leave Dec 27, so I will forward my thoughts.


----------



## bjschil

EcknMama said:


> We leave this Friday from South Dakota. It's our 1st drive down. I've been following this thread for awhile and it seems to be mostly east coasters. Hopefully someone has some input about Atlanta as I've heard horror stories as well.



Have a fabulous trip.  Atlanta is one crazy busy city, but the fastest way is right through downtown.  Be there before 2:30, and keep heading way south, before you breathe again!  When we are by the airport, we think we have made it okay!  We also made this trip at Midnight, and it was significantly faster and so much easier.  But we were tired people, and that is not safe either.  Enjoy WDW.  Barb


----------



## LadyBeBop

EcknMama said:


> We leave this Friday from South Dakota. It's our 1st drive down. I've been following this thread for awhile and it seems to be mostly east coasters. Hopefully someone has some input about Atlanta as I've heard horror stories as well.




One thing about your trip. You'll be traveling on one of the busiest days of the year (Sunday after Thanksgiving). Travel will be bad all around. Just take that into consideration. 

In Atlanta, just remember, the far left lane (carpool Lane) is your friend. 

I don't mind driving through Atlanta. Nashville is my problem city. Which reminds me, we are traveling this Sunday. Missing Atlanta, but going through Nashville. 

Good luck.


----------



## amcnj

Safe and pleasant travels to all on the roads this holiday weekend!


----------



## BC1836

Question: What is more challenging, a 2,000+ mile round trip drive to WDW or a drive to and from your local supermarket today?

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Who is the first December driver?

All the best!


----------



## nono

apdismom said:


> Hi everyone! we will be traveling in 2017 from central WI to WDW and have decided to DRIVE! we will have a 7 and 4 year old when we go.



No info on Atlanta, but my kids are now 10 & 12, and they have been riding since they were maybe 3 & 5... make sure they have a footrest (we use a piece of carryon luggage).  It really helps them not get back and leg fatigue.  We have a rule about no screens the first couple hours of the trip -- we play a game called Rubberneckers, which gets the kids engaged in looking out the window!  Roadtrip playlist, then an audiobook, then we start with the screens.  I also don't have a rule about sleeping in the car.  Frankly, if the kids stay up a good part of the night with us, they are in the same slow moving vibe we are when we arrive. We also restrict liquids until 3/4 of an hour before we're going to stop, so all bladders get synchronized as we travel.

These ideas won't all work for your family, but I throw them all out there because I tried to do it all the "right" way, and eventually found "our" way.   We just completed two trips to WDW, just 7 weeks apart, and the kids think the ride is the best part!


----------



## Woodview

nono said:


> No info on Atlanta, but my kids are now 10 & 12, and they have been riding since they were maybe 3 & 5... make sure they have a footrest (we use a piece of carryon luggage).  It really helps them not get back and leg fatigue.  We have a rule about no screens the first couple hours of the trip -- we play a game called Rubberneckers, which gets the kids engaged in looking out the window!  Roadtrip playlist, then an audiobook, then we start with the screens.  I also don't have a rule about sleeping in the car.  Frankly, if the kids stay up a good part of the night with us, they are in the same slow moving vibe we are when we arrive. We also restrict liquids until 3/4 of an hour before we're going to stop, so all bladders get synchronized as we travel.
> 
> 
> "These ideas won't all work for your family, but I throw them all out there because I tried to do it all the "right" way, and eventually found "our" way.   We just completed two trips to WDW, just 7 weeks apart, and the kids think the ride is the best part!





            I like  the last paragraph  & last  sentence.

    Maybe  a   " Change of Destination  "   should be looked at.

    Try somewhere  different  & some other State  to visit   .... as they   appreciate  the  road  journey.


----------



## BC1836

After 42 2,000+ mile WDW round trip drives, we believe that nighttime driving on I-95 is at its worst in greater Richmond and in Jacksonsville. The construction projects are making the drives more challenging, and when the traffic factor is added to the mix, problems arise. [Of course, folks living north of Central Jersey up to NE might have their own "favorite" areas.]

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

We are hitting the road today, probably around 5pm, from south Jersey. We're planning to do things a little differently this time and take a more leisurely trip with 2 nights on the road instead of 1. If nothing else, we'll try and find places to eat better than fast food, which we hate but we do because it's quick and easy.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> We are hitting the road today, probably around 5pm, from south Jersey. We're planning to do things a little differently this time and take a more leisurely trip with 2 nights on the road instead of 1. If nothing else, we'll try and find places to eat better than fast food, which we hate but we do because it's quick and easy.


Safe travels and update us as to what you find along the way!


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> Safe travels and update us as to what you find along the way!


Left Cherry Hill at 4:30. Virtually no traffic except for one patch south of DC. Stopped for the night at a Residence Inn in Richmond (only 10,000 Marriott points!).


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> Left Cherry Hill at 4:30. Virtually no traffic except for one patch south of DC. Stopped for the night at a Residence Inn in Richmond (only 10,000 Marriott points!).


That's a great rate on points!!!  Wising you smooth  down I 95 today.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Hi all!  I'm a newbie to all of this.  I will be driving from Connecticut on January 6th.  I am a middle aged woman (ouch that hurt to type that!) that will be driving alone.  So, where do I stop for the first night and am I safe doing this by myself?


----------



## happily single

mouselike-harrier said:


> Hi all!  I'm a newbie to all of this.  I will be driving from Connecticut on January 6th.  I am a middle aged woman (ouch that hurt to type that!) that will be driving alone.  So, where do I stop for the first night and am I safe doing this by myself?



You are extremely safe this doing this alone.  Of course, I am in southern RI and could tag along!

I have made the trip 3 times with my three children.  I can't recall the ages at the first trip exactly, but about 8, 12 and 13?  I stick to the State Rest Areas and found them to always be clear and well staffed.  We typically stay in North Carolina, very close to the South Carolina border.  I could personally travel a bit further, but the kids want out of the car.

I high recommend picking up a copy of Drive I-95.  Its an awesome book which is one-half map with details of each fast food, gas station, hotel, etc at each and every exit from ME to Florida.  The other half of the book are more detailed descriptions of some of the spots you will encounter.  I love that book and own 2 very beat up copies.


----------



## BC1836

happily single said:


> You are extremely safe this doing this alone.  Of course, I am in southern RI and could tag along!
> 
> I have made the trip 3 times with my three children.  I can't recall the ages at the first trip exactly, but about 8, 12 and 13?  I stick to the State Rest Areas and found them to always be clear and well staffed.  We typically stay in North Carolina, very close to the South Carolina border.  I could personally travel a bit further, but the kids want out of the car.
> 
> I high recommend picking up a copy of Drive I-95.  Its an awesome book which is one-half map with details of each fast food, gas station, hotel, etc at each and every exit from ME to Florida.  The other half of the book are more detailed descriptions of some of the spots you will encounter.  I love that book and own 2 very beat up copies.



Good advice.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

For us, early next month, a brief WDW visit as part of another FL drive (a different final destination). Our departure is flexible and will be made based upon the weather's impact on road conditions.

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

Today we are under 60 days until we depart for our 3rd drive from Wisconsin. We're taking our time this trip to account for any possible weather issues. We'll leave home early (3:30ish) Saturday morning, and drive about 10 hours to Manchester, TN. Then on Sunday we'll drive another 6 or so hours to Valdosta, GA. Finally on Monday, we'll have a short 3-hour drive to Orlando.

Our typical drive would be 14 hours the first day, 5 the second. But that's in the beginning of September, when weather isn't as big of a concern.


----------



## bjschil

AaronInWI said:


> Today we are under 60 days until we depart for our 3rd drive from Wisconsin. We're taking our time this trip to account for any possible weather issues. We'll leave home early (3:30ish) Saturday morning, and drive about 10 hours to Manchester, TN. Then on Sunday we'll drive another 6 or so hours to Valdosta, GA. Finally on Monday, we'll have a short 3-hour drive to Orlando.
> 
> Our typical drive would be 14 hours the first day, 5 the second. But that's in the beginning of September, when weather isn't as big of a concern.



Aaron, we leave on the 27th, also from Wisconsin.  We have chosen a new route to us, heading south in Nashville.  Our first night in Mattoon, IL, (1/2 working day for our married DD, DH, and kids),  2nd night at Gunter Hill SP, and 3rd night in Ocala at campground.  Of course, all could change with weather!  Good luck on your drive, and wishing for you a snowless drive, along with no ice as you head south.


----------



## AaronInWI

bjschil said:


> Aaron, we leave on the 27th, also from Wisconsin.  We have chosen a new route to us, heading south in Nashville.  Our first night in Mattoon, IL, (1/2 working day for our married DD, DH, and kids),  2nd night at Gunter Hill SP, and 3rd night in Ocala at campground.  Of course, all could change with weather!  Good luck on your drive, and wishing for you a snowless drive, along with no ice as you head south.


Thanks! Same to you! I've read suggestions of heading south through AL in the winter to avoid the mountains in Monteagle. I assume you're pulling a 5th wheel or travel-trailer, and had that in mind? We just got new tires put on our Highlander this fall, so I'm crossing my fingers that we'll be ok on that stretch of the road. Hopefully your new route works out for you, and safe travels!


----------



## bjschil

Aaron, we are pulling a fifth-wheel, as does our daughter and husband.  Sort of decided we would try this route southbound to Disney, and then decide our course of action on the way home.  Again, safe travels, and looks like this weekend will bring us lots of the white stuff!


----------



## ktate82

bjschil said:


> Aaron, we leave on the 27th, also from Wisconsin.  We have chosen a new route to us, heading south in Nashville.  Our first night in Mattoon, IL, (1/2 working day for our married DD, DH, and kids),  2nd night at Gunter Hill SP, and 3rd night in Ocala at campground.  Of course, all could change with weather!  Good luck on your drive, and wishing for you a snowless drive, along with no ice as you head south.



I used to live about an hour from Mattoon!  Small world!


----------



## BC1836

Updating soon the All-Time Records on Page 1.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> Updating soon the All-Time Records on Page 1.
> 
> All the best.



Done.

Please check to see what your drive status is as we approach the end of the year: Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum or Diamond. 

All the best!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Done.
> 
> Please check to see what your drive status is as we approach the end of the year: Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum or Diamond.
> 
> All the best!



Is it wrong that I don't know where I rank??! I just like to !!


----------



## BC1836

nono said:


> Is it wrong that I don't know where I rank??! I just like to !!



*Nono*, as a veteran driver and a distinguished member of this thread, you should be displaying your status with a license plate frame on your vehicle.
Please pick one up at Guest Relations. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

I realized I never updated anything on this thread.

So we left NJ on 11/29 and stopped for the night in Richmond. We stopped at the Good Earth Peanut Company in Skippers, VA (exit 4, I believe). Great place for a quick visit. It is in an old shack right next to the train tracks. They sell all kinds of nut products and you can get free samples of pretty much everything. They are very nice and love to have visitors.

From there, we continued on our way. I was on a mission to have some genuine Carolina BBQ on this trip. I didn't want any of the places with billboards on 95 as I figure those are for tourists. I wanted a place the locals go. We found our way to White Swan BBQ in Smithfield, NC (between exits 93 and 90). It was definitely a locals place. We stuck out like a sore thumb. But the BBQ was good. So were the hush puppies.

It was smooth sailing as far as driving was concerned except for one total standstill just south of South of the Border. I think it was a combo of road work and a disabled vehicle. That was the only real problem the whole trip.

Dinner was boring - Wendy's - though I did discover that they have some really good salads.

We stopped for the night at another Residence Inn at the southern end of Jacksonville. The next morning we hit the road and headed straight to the Magic Kingdom. We got there around noon.

We returned from our cruise on 12/11 and took the shuttle back to the hotel where our car was parked. We were on the road at 9:50am and stopped for the night in Emporia, VA, so we made good time there, stopping around 8:30pm. I'm blanking on where we had lunch but it wasn't anywhere special. We had dinner at Panera. The drive home on 12/12 was no trouble at all either and we rolled into our driveway about 3:30pm after another great trip.

Next drive starts on January 6!


----------



## BC1836

Dear Santa: Watch out for those I-95 rush hour trouble spots, and be careful negotiating those construction areas, too. Of course, depend on your reindeer to get you through I-4!

Merry Christmas! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

One more week....

All the best!


----------



## MudQueen22

bjschil said:


> Welcome from another Wisconsinite!  We drive to WDW, as we stay at Fort Wilderness and haul our fifth-wheel.  We make that trip yearly, sometimes twice, and always through Atlanta, BUT, in 30 days we leave again and are going through Birmingham, Montgomery, Dothan, down to Florida, East on 10, and join back on 75 south by Lake City.  We leave Darlington, and our first night is typically Paducah, Ky.  Getting up early the next day and on the road by 7:00 am, gets us to Nashville around 8:30-9:00 am.  We have taken the Briley Parkway to avoid the downtown congestion.  Going that way, I24 to Chattanooga, we typically hit Atlanta about 1:30 pm (time change).  Our adventure starts, stops, starts stops.  Our goal is to drive to Valdosta, or Gainesville Florida, spend the night, and a short 2 - 3 hour drive next morning.  I feel driving southbound through Atlanta in the early morning has more challenges.  Thus the decision to go through Alabama this December.  We are aware that it will add 1 1/2 hour driving time, but feel that we will be in congested traffic stopped as well.  And new scenery as well!  Because of a work conflict this year, leaving at 2:00 pm takes us to a hotel in Mattoon, Il.  Our next day takes us through Nashville, Birmingham, and just to Montgomery, where we will sleep in the camper at a campground.  Our 3rd day is a 7 hour drive from Montgomery, Dothan, Tallahassee, lake city, and South to the Gainesville/Ocala area campground.  Grocery time, and up and early to Fort Wilderness by 10:00 am.
> 
> To those of you traveling through Atlanta, be in Chattanooga by noon, to get through the heart of Atlanta and beyond by 4.  Lots of road construction, and the further south you go, lots of radar!!!!  I will miss the mountains going east of Nashvilke, Chattanooga, but will believe we will like the more peaceful route and scenery of Alabama.
> 
> Good luck.  We leave Dec 27, so I will forward my thoughts.



How do you find campgrounds on your route?  Is there a particular way that you decide if they're good or not?  Do you book ahead and hope you make it, or do you take your chances getting a reservation?


----------



## 5kidsmommy

32 or 33 days until we set off for Fort Wilderness from the Cleveland, Ohio area. Every time I bring it up my husband mumbles. He hates the drive but hates staying and paying for hotels even more. I think this trip we will take 2-1/2 days for the drive rather than our usual 2 day trip. We are getting older and long drives are taking longer.


----------



## bjschil

MudQueen22 said:


> How do you find campgrounds on your route?  Is there a particular way that you decide if they're good or not?  Do you book ahead and hope you make it, or do you take your chances getting a reservation?



We make reservations ahead of time.  This year, we knew we were coming down on a leisurely route, so chose a hotel in central Illinois, a campground in Nashville, and a campground near Montgomery.  We booked ahead of time.   My guess is that this time of year, except for a holiday weekend (week), most campgrounds south if Illinois will have openings, if you stop by 5:00 pm.  Otherwise, you might just have to choose a site, and pay in the morning if the campground hosts or owners are not in residence,


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Hello fellow drivers!! I am making another drive from Southern CT to WDW in June, but for the 1st time I am thinking I will NOT be driving straight through. Ive done the drive maybe 6/7 times and have never stopped until Orlando or DeBary FL. I want to be able to enjoy our first day in Disney not all "car hungover" & sleeping as soon as we check in. Soooo, we'd have to stop somewhere close enough to Orlando that would get us there around a general goal of 2pm, provided we start driving around 8am. Basic research left me with Walterboro SC or Savannah GA as good stopping points. That would make the 1st day around 13hrs and the 2nd around 5hrs (complete estimates). Does anyone have a recommendation for the journey Im trying to plan,different city to stop in, or has anyone stayed in any good, reasonable hotels off 95 at either one of these cites? Many many thanks


----------



## patclairesmom

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello fellow drivers!! I am making another drive from Southern CT to WDW in June, but for the 1st time I am thinking I will NOT be driving straight through. Ive done the drive maybe 6/7 times and have never stopped until Orlando or DeBary FL. I want to be able to enjoy our first day in Disney not all "car hungover" & sleeping as soon as we check in. Soooo, we'd have to stop somewhere close enough to Orlando that would get us there around a general goal of 2pm, provided we start driving around 8am. Basic research left me with Walterboro SC or Savannah GA as good stopping points. That would make the 1st day around 13hrs and the 2nd around 5hrs (complete estimates). Does anyone have a recommendation for the journey Im trying to plan,different city to stop in, or has anyone stayed in any good, reasonable hotels off 95 at either one of these cites? Many many thanks


I would try Pooler, Ga.  It's just north of Savannah off 95.  There are some reasonable hotels and lots of restaurants.  Walterboro will also have tons of hotels and restaurants but you'll have more of a drive the next day.


----------



## Limes96

We'll be making our ninth drive to the world from Ohio end of this month. We're taking I-75 barring the kind of weather we had going down at this time last year! Special shoutout to @LadyBeBop for helping me find gas stations last time to use my Kroger fuel points at! 

 Any construction south of Cincy we should know about? Hoping to stop just north of Chattanooga our first day of driving and making it the rest of the way the second drive day.


----------



## Liisa1965

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello fellow drivers!! I am making another drive from Southern CT to WDW in June, but for the 1st time I am thinking I will NOT be driving straight through. Ive done the drive maybe 6/7 times and have never stopped until Orlando or DeBary FL. I want to be able to enjoy our first day in Disney not all "car hungover" & sleeping as soon as we check in. Soooo, we'd have to stop somewhere close enough to Orlando that would get us there around a general goal of 2pm, provided we start driving around 8am. Basic research left me with Walterboro SC or Savannah GA as good stopping points. That would make the 1st day around 13hrs and the 2nd around 5hrs (complete estimates). Does anyone have a recommendation for the journey Im trying to plan,different city to stop in, or has anyone stayed in any good, reasonable hotels off 95 at either one of these cites? Many many thanks



I'm a few hours south of where you are (Philly area), and we usually leave around 8 AM and drive for twelve hours, but we never make it as far as Savannah that first day. I don't think we've even made it as far as Walterboro. I don't know if we're just unlucky with traffic or if we don't drive fast enough. I usually hover around five miles over the speed limit. Last year we only made it to Florence and stayed in the Hampton Inn right off the highway. In fact, we almost always stay at Hampton Inns, and you'll find them at almost every exit.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

patclairesmom said:


> I would try Pooler, Ga.  It's just north of Savannah off 95.  There are some reasonable hotels and lots of restaurants.  Walterboro will also have tons of hotels and restaurants but you'll have more of a drive the next day.



Thanks so much, Pooler, I will check it out!!



Liisa1965 said:


> I'm a few hours south of where you are (Philly area), and we usually leave around 8 AM and drive for twelve hours, but we never make it as far as Savannah that first day. I don't think we've even made it as far as Walterboro. I don't know if we're just unlucky with traffic or if we don't drive fast enough. I usually hover around five miles over the speed limit. Last year we only made it to Florence and stayed in the Hampton Inn right off the highway. In fact, we almost always stay at Hampton Inns, and you'll find them at almost every exit.



Hampton Inn, don't think Ive ever stayed at one actually, I check it out too thank you!! 

My dad worked for a computer company in the 80's, so as children on our 1st car trips to WDW he rigged an awesome TV system in the car for our long drives. A small black and white TV smushed between the the center console of an old Honda hooked up to a 5lb VCR playing Disney VHSs all run through a cigarette lighter outlet. We always made the drive in 22hrs or less this way!! But mind you I make the trip as an adult starting at 8pm a night, thus by-passing traffic through all the major northern cities..oh, and I have NO children (Ohhhhhh) so, getting to Florida with 2 drivers in less than 20hrs is totally doable...but non the less, exhausting. But Ive driven from Utah home without stopping so this trip is do-able


----------



## MochaDrinker

we're doing our first trip from Iowa in November. 18 hours spread over two days.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Limes96 said:


> We'll be making our ninth drive to the world from Ohio end of this month. We're taking I-75 barring the kind of weather we had going down at this time last year! Special shoutout to @LadyBeBop for helping me find gas stations last time to use my Kroger fuel points at!
> 
> Any construction south of Cincy we should know about? Hoping to stop just north of Chattanooga our first day of driving and making it the rest of the way the second drive day.


 
Now I'm blushing. 

Haven't been south of Lexington in over six months. But I'm pretty sure there's no major construction projects on I-75 in Kentucky. And the major I-75 construction project through Cincinnati is winding down. Even though I think the speed limit is still 45, all lanes are open and traffic is flowing smoothly.


----------



## Hopefully

We - DH & I, 2 retirees at the time of our trip, are planning on driving from the Boston area in October. We drove on our first trip in the late 80's with3 little ones. 
We have reservations starting on Sunday at BCV where we will meet our DS for 8 nights. He is flying. 
Our plan is to leave early Wednesday AM & drive to Annapolis to spend Wednesday and Thursday nights with DS & our grandkids. Then leave Annapolis early Friday morning to Savannah to see friends. How long does that take?  What is a good route? 
Then we plan to leave early Sunday AM to Disney. I am thinking that is about 5 hours - is that right?  We would like to check in about noon. 
I haven't thought out our return yet, but I do think we will leave early afternoon on Monday and spend 2 nights going home. I am thinking one night in Annapolis again, but I am not sure. 
Thoughts? Suggestions?  
TIA


----------



## BC1836

It's time for the founder of this thread to start another WDW-bound drive...in about an hour. 

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> It's time for the founder of this thread to start another WDW-bound drive...in about an hour.
> 
> All the best!



Have a safe trip!


----------



## disneysteve

We will be hitting the road tomorrow afternoon for another drive from south Jersey. Hoping the weather along 95 isn't an issue. We had a smooth trip last month so I'm hoping for the same this time around.


----------



## BC1836

*Beware I-95 south! Our worst experience ever! Brine truck-caused delays in northern Virginia (40 minutes to go six miles) + the "usual" delays...and mega two-lanes-to-one delays in SC due to miles of road repairs: a four-mile crawl + additional tie-ups. And the lane closure began just after six p.m. It added an hour+ just to reach Santee.

On to Lake Buena Vista tomorrow.

All the best! *


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> *Beware I-95 south! Our worst experience ever! Brine truck-caused delays in northern Virginia (40 minutes to go six miles) + the "usual" delays...and mega two-lanes-to-one delays in SC due to miles of road repairs: a four-mile crawl + additional tie-ups. And the lane closure began just after six p.m. It added an hour+ just to reach Santee.
> 
> On to Lake Buena Vista tomorrow.
> 
> All the best! *



Wow, so they do the brine trucks like the plows, side by side blocking all lanes at once?  Hope day two is a bit smoother!


----------



## BC1836

We didn't see the brine trucks, only what they left in their wake: our windshield had a salty coating thanks to vehicles ahead of us kicking up tiny bits of whatever the concoction is made of.

And then the I-4 "experience." At about 3:15 pm, a slow down to full stop at the big curve approaching downtown Orlando. And the stop and go traffic until exit 70. Two "good" travel miles to Exit #68. 

In any event, it was 29-degrees in our home town this morning. 
When we drove to the Grand Floridian Resort in the late afternoon, it was 81-degrees. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

We left Cherry Hill, NJ at 3:45pm today. Stopped for the night at exit 138 in Rocky Mount, NC at 10:05pm. Made one stop for dinner and gas at a Wawa somewhere in Virginia. Made great time. Very little traffic. Did use the EZ Pass express lanes below DC. Stayed on 95 through Richomond (no 295 bypass). Had some light snowfall in southern VA and then rain for about the last 30 miles before stopping. Not looking forward to what awaits in the morning - snow most likely.


----------



## la79al

Okay, we are doing a week in March. DH and I, DDs 8, 6 and 22 months.  Plan is to leave super early Friday morning. DH wants to leave at 3, I'm aiming for 12.  We are driving straight through.  DH does not want to make ANY stops, aside from gas/bathroom breaks.  We will be packing food to eliminate food stops .  Last year we left at 3pm and arrived the next morning exhausted with 3 kids full of energy.  On the way home we left before lunch, got home in the very early next morning and were able to all get a few hours of sleep before the kids were awake for the day.  DH seems to think we can make it down this year in the time it took us to get home last year.  I pointed out that on the way home last year the kids were exhausted and slept whereas on the way down they will be excited and full on energy.  In other words, DH is setting us up for disaster and I can't talk sense into him.  My questions are, on the way down, do we take I-81 or I-95?  Also, any tricks to entertain the 22 month old for several hours in the van?  We are making her a busy/quiet book but she is my most active toddler and does not sit still (the grocery store involves running and we've stopped going out to eat).  She won't watch movies and while she loves to color (on everything), she bites the tips off the color wonder markers.


----------



## Disneylover99

Just heading home from a successful trip along I75. A few delays in Atlanta, but weather cooperated!


----------



## The Druggist

Disneylover99 said:


> Just heading home from a successful trip along I75. A few delays in Atlanta, but weather cooperated!



We'll be leaving for WDW in a month and I'm always curious about the drive down I75. When we went in October, Atlanta was a mess. On the way down from Cincy we ended up going around 75 on the south side of ATL because of a 2 hour delay due to construction. Where were the trouble spots for you? 

Glad you had a great trip!!


----------



## disneysteve

We left Rocky Mount at about 9:30am. The road was ice and snow covered pretty much to Selma. We were going 45-50mph. From then on, it was just wet and we were able to get back to pretty much normal speed. By SC, we were fine. We pulled up to our townhouse just before 8pm, so we probably only lost 1-2 hours to the storm. Not too bad really.


----------



## Disneylover99

The Druggist said:


> We'll be leaving for WDW in a month and I'm always curious about the drive down I75. When we went in October, Atlanta was a mess. On the way down from Cincy we ended up going around 75 on the south side of ATL because of a 2 hour delay due to construction. Where were the trouble spots for you?
> 
> Glad you had a great trip!!



Travelling southbound had a lot of stop and go traffic. I don't really think it was construction or an accident, it just seemed like volume. Just very slow, but it was bad timing on our part - around 4 or 5 pm on a weekday. 

Northbound was better coming home the following week - but still bad timing through rush hour traffic. Looking at the southbound lanes though, it seemed much slower for those drivers.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> We didn't see the brine trucks, only what they left in their wake: our windshield had a salty coating thanks to vehicles ahead of us kicking up tiny bits of whatever the concoction is made of.
> 
> And then the I-4 "experience." At about 3:15 pm, a slow down to full stop at the big curve approaching downtown Orlando. And the stop and go traffic until exit 70. Two "good" travel miles to Exit #68.
> 
> In any event, it was 29-degrees in our home town this morning.
> When we drove to the Grand Floridian Resort in the late afternoon, it was 81-degrees.
> 
> All the best!



 Well as further consolation for your less than perfect drive down, the snow back home on Saturday turned out worse than had first been predicted!


----------



## amcnj

la79al said:


> Okay, we are doing a week in March. DH and I, DDs 8, 6 and 22 months.  Plan is to leave super early Friday morning. DH wants to leave at 3, I'm aiming for 12.  We are driving straight through.  DH does not want to make ANY stops, aside from gas/bathroom breaks.  We will be packing food to eliminate food stops .  Last year we left at 3pm and arrived the next morning exhausted with 3 kids full of energy.  On the way home we left before lunch, got home in the very early next morning and were able to all get a few hours of sleep before the kids were awake for the day.  DH seems to think we can make it down this year in the time it took us to get home last year.  I pointed out that on the way home last year the kids were exhausted and slept whereas on the way down they will be excited and full on energy.  In other words, DH is setting us up for disaster and I can't talk sense into him.  My questions are, on the way down, do we take I-81 or I-95?  Also, any tricks to entertain the 22 month old for several hours in the van?  We are making her a busy/quiet book but she is my most active toddler and does not sit still (the grocery store involves running and we've stopped going out to eat).  She won't watch movies and while she loves to color (on everything), she bites the tips off the color wonder markers.



I do the early morning departure (2:30 am), starting about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, and take 95.  Everyone else falls back to sleep in the vehicle, and are waking up again usually in South Carolina.  But that does still leave a good number of awake hours to deal with.


----------



## amcnj

disneysteve said:


> We left Rocky Mount at about 9:30am. The road was ice and snow covered pretty much to Selma. We were going 45-50mph. From then on, it was just wet and we were able to get back to pretty much normal speed. By SC, we were fine. We pulled up to our townhouse just before 8pm, so we probably only lost 1-2 hours to the storm. Not too bad really.



Glad to hear the weather effects were not too bad.  Back home we had a lot more snow than was first predicted.  

From your earlier post, were you in the D.C. area around 7 pm then on Friday?  And there were no traffic issues at that time?


----------



## The Druggist

la79al said:


> Okay, we are doing a week in March. DH and I, DDs 8, 6 and 22 months.  Plan is to leave super early Friday morning. DH wants to leave at 3, I'm aiming for 12.  We are driving straight through.  DH does not want to make ANY stops, aside from gas/bathroom breaks.  We will be packing food to eliminate food stops .  Last year we left at 3pm and arrived the next morning exhausted with 3 kids full of energy.  On the way home we left before lunch, got home in the very early next morning and were able to all get a few hours of sleep before the kids were awake for the day.  DH seems to think we can make it down this year in the time it took us to get home last year.  I pointed out that on the way home last year the kids were exhausted and slept whereas on the way down they will be excited and full on energy.  In other words, DH is setting us up for disaster and I can't talk sense into him.  My questions are, on the way down, do we take I-81 or I-95?  Also, any tricks to entertain the 22 month old for several hours in the van?  We are making her a busy/quiet book but she is my most active toddler and does not sit still (the grocery store involves running and we've stopped going out to eat).  She won't watch movies and while she loves to color (on everything), she bites the tips off the color wonder markers.



We took a couple of these last time we went. They just use water and you can find them at Target too (around the school supplies).  

Melissa & Doug
On the Go Water Wow! Water-Reveal Activity Pad - Animals

We bought some new toys for my daughter to open and play with once we got on the road. We got her a bigger sized Magna-Doodle and it entertained her for a few hours. Be sure to take plenty of snacks.


----------



## The Druggist

Disneylover99 said:


> Travelling southbound had a lot of stop and go traffic. I don't really think it was construction or an accident, it just seemed like volume. Just very slow, but it was bad timing on our part - around 4 or 5 pm on a weekday.
> 
> Northbound was better coming home the following week - but still bad timing through rush hour traffic. Looking at the southbound lanes though, it seemed much slower for those drivers.


Thanks for the info. We always try to leave early enough to avoid rush hour in Atlanta, even on the weekends, but somehow end up stopping for lunch and taking enough breaks that put us in ATL right at rush hour. Every. Single. Time we have driven.


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Well as further consolation for your less than perfect drive down, the snow back home on Saturday turned out worse than had first been predicted!



Indeed! We were ahead of the storm by a day. There's an 11-degree windchill at home right now. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

amcnj said:


> From your earlier post, were you in the D.C. area around 7 pm then on Friday? And there were no traffic issues at that time?


We really had no significant trouble getting through DC. That's the 2nd time that's happened. We did utilize the EZ Pass express lanes at one point but otherwise, it really wasn't bad.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Indeed! We were ahead of the storm by a day. There's an 11-degree windchill at home right now.
> 
> All the best!



On my way into work this morning, my car thermometer was always in singles digits, and at one point -1, so you picked a good time to go.  It is supposed to be near 60 degrees here in a few days though!


----------



## SwimDanceTaxi

I've been following this thread for some time, and would appreciate your suggestions as you all have experience driving from long distances.

I'd like to plan a vacation to Disney this summer, and I'd like to try driving down for several reasons: save money, I don't want to rent a car, which I might do since I'd like to include universal. According to google maps, my trip from upstate NY would take roughly 18hours. I have this crazy notion that it would be a good idea to start driving in the evening, drive through the night, and arrive mid morning/early afternoon. This way my kids and husband could sleep in the car,  and my husband could give me a few hours break at 3 or 4 in the morning (when he normally wakes up). 

Based on this I would probably drive I-95 instead of the inland route, and would spend arrival day as a pool day/lounge around the hotel. I think I would also want to leave on a Saturday night to minimize commuter traffic in the morning which we would experience during the workweek.

Any thoughts or suggestions? Nothing is set in stone, including this vacation, so I'm really just trying to think about what we want to do, and I can certainly explore flying. But I feel that driving would offer us more flexibility, even if it means more travel time.


----------



## disneysteve

SwimDanceTaxi said:


> I have this crazy notion that it would be a good idea to start driving in the evening, drive through the night, and arrive mid morning/early afternoon.


If you do this, I highly recommend having a hotel booked so that you can check in right away when you arrive, even if that means paying for an extra night. We made the mistake one time of driving through the night, arriving at 8am, and couldn't check in until 3pm. That really messed us up. Had we been able to check in right away and crash for a couple of hours, we would have been fine.


----------



## The Druggist

SwimDanceTaxi said:


> I've been following this thread for some time, and would appreciate your suggestions as you all have experience driving from long distances.
> 
> I'd like to plan a vacation to Disney this summer, and I'd like to try driving down for several reasons: save money, I don't want to rent a car, which I might do since I'd like to include universal. According to google maps, my trip from upstate NY would take roughly 18hours. I have this crazy notion that it would be a good idea to start driving in the evening, drive through the night, and arrive mid morning/early afternoon. This way my kids and husband could sleep in the car,  and my husband could give me a few hours break at 3 or 4 in the morning (when he normally wakes up).
> 
> Based on this I would probably drive I-95 instead of the inland route, and would spend arrival day as a pool day/lounge around the hotel. I think I would also want to leave on a Saturday night to minimize commuter traffic in the morning which we would experience during the workweek.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? Nothing is set in stone, including this vacation, so I'm really just trying to think about what we want to do, and I can certainly explore flying. But I feel that driving would offer us more flexibility, even if it means more travel time.



I like driving for the flexibility it offers if kids get restless, sick, or if there is a problem at the airport. Plus, we can take anything and everything we need; don't have to worry about restrictions on luggage size or carry-on liquids. I personally like seeing the scenery change as we drive through the different states.  

And disneysteve makes a good point with having a hotel pre-booked for that _early check-in. _


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

la79al said:


> Okay, we are doing a week in March. DH and I, DDs 8, 6 and 22 months.  Plan is to leave super early Friday morning. DH wants to leave at 3, I'm aiming for 12.  We are driving straight through.  DH does not want to make ANY stops, aside from gas/bathroom breaks.  We will be packing food to eliminate food stops .  Last year we left at 3pm and arrived the next morning exhausted with 3 kids full of energy.  On the way home we left before lunch, got home in the very early next morning and were able to all get a few hours of sleep before the kids were awake for the day.  DH seems to think we can make it down this year in the time it took us to get home last year.  I pointed out that on the way home last year the kids were exhausted and slept whereas on the way down they will be excited and full on energy.  In other words, DH is setting us up for disaster and I can't talk sense into him.  My questions are, on the way down, do we take I-81 or I-95?  Also, any tricks to entertain the 22 month old for several hours in the van?  We are making her a busy/quiet book but she is my most active toddler and does not sit still (the grocery store involves running and we've stopped going out to eat).  She won't watch movies and while she loves to color (on everything), she bites the tips off the color wonder markers.



Where r u driving from?


----------



## disneysteve

The Druggist said:


> I like driving for the flexibility it offers if kids get restless, sick, or if there is a problem at the airport. Plus, we can take anything and everything we need; don't have to worry about restrictions on luggage size or carry-on liquids. I personally like seeing the scenery change as we drive through the different states.


I agree with all of this.

Another factor for us is that we always stay offsite, which means we'd also need a rental car. Actually, even if we stayed onsite we would want a car. So driving saves us that expense and hassle.


----------



## SwimDanceTaxi

We're driving from upstate New York; between Binghamton and Albany.

I definitely see your point about having a room booked so I can nap upon arrival. And I agree about the ability to take everything we need without airline restrictions.

Having never driven in the Disney area, will that be a problem? While I am perfectly capable of driving in busy traffic, it's not my preference.


----------



## disneysteve

SwimDanceTaxi said:


> Having never driven in the Disney area, will that be a problem? While I am perfectly capable of driving in busy traffic, it's not my preference.


Once you learn your way around, it's really no different than driving anywhere else. I've spent so much time down here that I zip around like a local, use back roads, and generally know how to avoid the traffic.


----------



## disneysteve

We left for home this morning, got on the road just before 9am. Stopped for lunch in Jacksonville and dinner in Lumberton, NC. We are spending the night at the Country Inn and Suites in Emporia, VA. We got a free upgrade to a queen suite - one bedroom with 2 queens and a door separating it from the living room with a sofa and chair, desk, and bar area with fridge and microwave. It's very nice and was only $96 with AAA rate. We had no trouble at all today. One brief bit of misty rain but otherwise clear and dry and no traffic at all.


----------



## disneysteve

We are back at home. We left the hotel in Emporia (which was very nice if you're interested) about 8:50am. Stopped for lunch in Baltimore. Rolled into the driveway about 2:10pm. The trip today was clear and dry without a hint of traffic. Smooth sailing the whole way.

Does anyone know what happened to the JR store in Selma? Do they only sell cigars now? There used to be a ton of billboards advertising all types of merchandise - clothing, perfume, boots, etc. Now there are just a few signs that only mention cigars.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> We are back at home. We left the hotel in Emporia (which was very nice if you're interested) about 8:50am. Stopped for lunch in Baltimore. Rolled into the driveway about 2:10pm. The trip today was clear and dry without a hint of traffic. Smooth sailing the whole way.
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the JR store in Selma? Do they only sell cigars now? There used to be a ton of billboards advertising all types of merchandise - clothing, perfume, boots, etc. Now there are just a few signs that only mention cigars.



We also questioned the lack of JR's signs driving down. Over the years, we never saw the store's parking lot full; perhaps economic circumstances caught up with the business.

But how does South of the Border stay open? 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> We also questioned the lack of JR's signs driving down. Over the years, we never saw the store's parking lot full; perhaps economic circumstances caught up with the business.
> 
> But how does South of the Border stay open?
> 
> All the best!


We've been to JRs a few times. It was always busy and people seemed to be buying things. We've bought a number of things there ourselves. It's a shame if it closed up.

As for South of the Border, I think that has a reputation and tourists feel they must stop there just to say they did. We did it once. I would never go back but I know people who visit it every trip.


----------



## BC1836

Once you park your car at a WDW resort, head on over to the MK for its new "rope drop" experience: the new welcoming show takes place in front of Cinderella Castle, in order to lessen the traffic jam at the entrance to the park. Also, the Main Street Bakery and Caseys will be open, as well as the Emporium. All of this happens before the park is "open."

All the best!


----------



## nono

Hopefully said:


> Our plan is to leave early Wednesday AM & drive to Annapolis to spend Wednesday and Thursday nights with DS & our grandkids. Then leave Annapolis early Friday morning to Savannah to see friends. How long does that take?  What is a good route?
> 
> TIA


Not sure if anyone answered this part of your question, as I've been missing in action for a bit. With limited stopping, you can get from Annapolis to Savannah in about 11ish hours. I'd really shoot for hitting the road by 5 a.m. at the latest or wait 'til about 8:30 a.m. to begin the trek.  You need to get ahead of, or behind the bulk of DC traffic.  My 2 cents. Good luck planning!


----------



## Hopefully

nono said:


> Not sure if anyone answered this part of your question, as I've been missing in action for a bit. With limited stopping, you can get from Annapolis to Savannah in about 11ish hours. I'd really shoot for hitting the road by 5 a.m. at the latest or wait 'til about 8:30 a.m. to begin the trek.  You need to get ahead of, or behind the bulk of DC traffic.  My 2 cents. Good luck planning!



Thank you.  No one had answered. 
Google maps had estimated 9 hours but that is without any stops. Thank you for the leaving early advice too. I was thinking 7 but wasn't thinking about D.C. travel.


----------



## nono

Hopefully said:


> Thank you.  No one had answered.
> Google maps had estimated 9 hours but that is without any stops. Thank you for the leaving early advice too. I was thinking 7 but wasn't thinking about D.C. travel.



Yeah, it took us maybe 3 trips to figure out our stops strategy.  Now it's basically ritualistic! ha! But, that's probably shaved about 30-45 min off travel time in each direction.


----------



## sparkellyy

First time driving this year from Rhode island!

My question is regarding tolls. How much should we expect in Florida? Is it worth getting a sunpass?

Thanks


----------



## The Druggist

I don't know about coming down the eastern seaboard route, but heading down I75 and I4 we hit about 3 tolls. Less than $10.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

disneysteve said:


> As for South of the Border, I think that has a reputation and tourists feel they must stop there just to say they did. We did it once. I would never go back but *I know people who visit it every trip*.



*raises hand* Right here! Lol!! Wouldn't be an I-95 trip if I didn't. My grandparents took my father and uncle when _they_ were children on their way to Florida so I must carry on the tradition...and bring home obnoxiously mass amounts of fireworks, taking orders from family members at 12am..I think its an Italian American thing...cuz ya know we also sometimes used to get them off the back of a truck if we ran out by the 4th


----------



## Uncranky Donald

sparkellyy said:


> First time driving this year from Rhode island!
> 
> My question is regarding tolls. How much should we expect in Florida? Is it worth getting a sunpass?
> 
> Thanks


Its been a year and a half since my last drive from CT to Disney, but Ive made the trip half a dozen time, and twice farther on to Miami and the tolls were never enough to justify a Sunpass. I have an EasyPass which gets us through the tri-state which is where the biggest toll hits are(which Im sure you know), other than that I can't say I remember any big hits. I would set aside maybe $25 for tolls, I think last trip me and my 2 friends brought our collective change jars and barely touched them,just pinched out all the quarters


----------



## BC1836

sparkellyy said:


> First time driving this year from Rhode island!
> 
> My question is regarding tolls. How much should we expect in Florida? Is it worth getting a sunpass?
> 
> Thanks




Our route from the Jersey shore involves three tolls heading south on I-95: The Delaware Memorial Bridge ($4), Delaware Turnpike ($4) and Baltimore's Ft. McHenry Harbor Tunnel ($4). No other tolls for us. We turn from I-95 to I-4, which takes us to WDW in Lake Buena Vista. 

Other drivers prefer toll roads in FL to avoid some of the I-4 congestion. We've never used them. At least not yet.

All the best.


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Other drivers prefer toll roads in FL to avoid some of the I-4 congestion.


Yep. Especially since the major construction started on I-4, we've started using 417. I think I answered earlier that the tolls on 417 come to about $8. We did get SunPass when we started going that way. You can get it at the Florida welcome center from a vending machine.


----------



## sparkellyy

Thanks so much for everyone's replies!


----------



## macraven

_are the welcome centers in florida opened on Sundays?

i'm driving down from Northern Georgia this weekend and thought i would buy the Sunpass at the welcome center.

my orignal plans were to use I-4 to the disney exit._


----------



## The Druggist

macraven said:


> _are the welcome centers in florida opened on Sundays?
> 
> i'm driving down from Northern Georgia this weekend and thought i would buy the Sunpass at the welcome center.
> 
> my orignal plans were to use I-4 to the disney exit._


Yep! We always leave from home on Saturdays, stay in Valdosta GA Saturday night, and drive the rest of the way Sunday. And we always stop at the Forida welcome center for a family pic and some orange juice!


----------



## macraven




----------



## happily single

sparkellyy said:


> First time driving this year from Rhode island!
> 
> My question is regarding tolls. How much should we expect in Florida? Is it worth getting a sunpass?
> 
> Thanks


Most of our tolls were in New York (and maybe New Jersey).  I can't remember exactly, but at least $50 each way, including FLorida, although I think Florida was relatively cheap.  Sorry I don't have more to offer!


----------



## AaronInWI

Ugh, I'm looking at weather forecasts for next weekend (which I know can be largely unreliable this far out), and I am not liking what I am seeing for our drive down.

Our plan was to leave Wisconsin on Saturday morning around 4:00 am, and stop for the night ~10 hours away in Manchester, TN. (Then on to Valdosta, GA on Sunday and on to Orlando on Monday.) We have two ways we can get there -- through Indiana and Kentucky, or through Illinois. I picked the major cities I'd be passing through on both routes, and Saturday morning/afternoon shows rain/snow/wintry mix in Indianapolis, Louisville, and Campaign, IL. Not ideal. Same for Sunday, which was our Plan B departure day (stopping in Morrow, GA on Sunday and Orlando on Monday). So now we're looking at the possibility of leaving Friday late morning/early afternoon. (I'm very fortunate to have a great boss who'll let me take an extra day at the last minute on top of the two weeks I'm already taking off.) We'd probably stop around Mt Vernon, IL Friday night, where we should be past all of the garbage weather when we leave on Saturday. Then the dilemma is, do we drive just four hours to Manchester on Saturday, putting us back on our planned timeline? Do we drive the extra six hours to Valdosta? And if we do that, do we spend an extra day there? Or drive to Orlando on Sunday, and spend and extra day there?

Of course, the weather forecast could change completely in the next 7 days, and all of this could be moot. (I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all of the bad weather is taken out of the forecast by then.)


----------



## nono

AaronInWI said:


> We'd probably stop around Mt Vernon, IL Friday night, where we should be past all of the garbage weather when we leave on Saturday. Then the dilemma is, do we drive just four hours to Manchester on Saturday, putting us back on our planned timeline? Do we drive the extra six hours to Valdosta? And if we do that, do we spend an extra day there? Or drive to Orlando on Sunday, and spend and extra day there?
> 
> Of course, the weather forecast could change completely in the next 7 days, and all of this could be moot. (I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all of the bad weather is taken out of the forecast by then.)



Extra day in Orlando, hang out at a hotel you've never been...  Lots of fun!


----------



## The Druggist

nono said:


> Extra day in Orlando, hang out at a hotel you've never been...  Lots of fun!


I second this. There's more to Orlando than just WDW. Can't say that I've ever done anything besides WDW or Universal, but at least you won't be hanging around in 20 degree weather.


----------



## sparkellyy

happily single said:


> Most of our tolls were in New York (and maybe New Jersey).  I can't remember exactly, but at least $50 each way, including FLorida, although I think Florida was relatively cheap.  Sorry I don't have more to offer!


Wow that's a lot more than I would've thought. Thank you so much!!


----------



## edbo77

sparkellyy said:


> Wow that's a lot more than I would've thought. Thank you so much!!



No tolls south of VA (if you choose to use HOV lanes there).  Tolls on way home are more expensive due to GW bridge coming back....it's free to drive into New Jersey, but you have to pay to get out.


----------



## Hopefully

Any suggestions where to stop in October driving north on I95 from Disney? Our final destination is MA, but we are planning a few nights with our Grandkids in Annapolis on the way up. So I am thinking of stopping one night halfway between Disney and Annapolis. We will probably hit the road around 1 -2 PM to start the trip which is why I am thinking of a halfway point. A Courtyard near I95 would be ideal as we are Marriott Rewards members and could potentially use points. 
Thanks for all suggesetions.


----------



## bjschil

AaronInWI said:


> Ugh, I'm looking at weather forecasts for next weekend (which I know can be largely unreliable this far out), and I am not liking what I am seeing for our drive down.
> 
> Our plan was to leave Wisconsin on Saturday morning around 4:00 am, and stop for the night ~10 hours away in Manchester, TN. (Then on to Valdosta, GA on Sunday and on to Orlando on Monday.) We have two ways we can get there -- through Indiana and Kentucky, or through Illinois. I picked the major cities I'd be passing through on both routes, and Saturday morning/afternoon shows rain/snow/wintry mix in Indianapolis, Louisville, and Campaign, IL. Not ideal. Same for Sunday, which was our Plan B departure day (stopping in Morrow, GA on Sunday and Orlando on Monday). So now we're looking at the possibility of leaving Friday late morning/early afternoon. (I'm very fortunate to have a great boss who'll let me take an extra day at the last minute on top of the two weeks I'm already taking off.) We'd probably stop around Mt Vernon, IL Friday night, where we should be past all of the garbage weather when we leave on Saturday. Then the dilemma is, do we drive just four hours to Manchester on Saturday, putting us back on our planned timeline? Do we drive the extra six hours to Valdosta? And if we do that, do we spend an extra day there? Or drive to Orlando on Sunday, and spend and extra day there?
> 
> Of course, the weather forecast could change completely in the next 7 days, and all of this could be moot. (I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all of the bad weather is taken out of the forecast by then.)



Aaron, we travelled from SW Wisconsin to DW on December 27, and back home on the 14th.  We did take the alternate route, both times avoiding Atlanta.  Although it was longer by about 1 1/2 hours, the drive through Nashville, Birmingham, Montgomery, Dothan, and then down to I 10 was such a stress free ride, esp. pulling fifth wheels.  We felt we avoided any ice/sleet and snow, which can sometimes accompany the I24'route, and also the route  on I 75 to Atlanta.  I would take your normal planned arrival day, and be rested up for all Disney has to offer.  On the other hand, who wouldn't like an extra day at Disney.  Safe travels.  Have a great trip.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Hopefully said:


> Any suggestions where to stop in October driving north on I95 from Disney? Our final destination is MA, but we are planning a few nights with our Grandkids in Annapolis on the way up. So I am thinking of stopping one night halfway between Disney and Annapolis. We will probably hit the road around 1 -2 PM to start the trip which is why I am thinking of a halfway point. A Courtyard near I95 would be ideal as we are Marriott Rewards members and could potentially use points.
> Thanks for all suggesetions.


We are also from MA but usually stop on the way home in VA. On the way down we seem to always end up in Fayetteville NC. 
I'm sure someone will come and give some good suggestions for you.


----------



## edbo77

Hopefully said:


> Any suggestions where to stop in October driving north on I95 from Disney? Our final destination is MA, but we are planning a few nights with our Grandkids in Annapolis on the way up. So I am thinking of stopping one night halfway between Disney and Annapolis. We will probably hit the road around 1 -2 PM to start the trip which is why I am thinking of a halfway point. A Courtyard near I95 would be ideal as we are Marriott Rewards members and could potentially use points.
> Thanks for all suggesetions.



Try Florence SC - seems like that might be roughly halfway between Disney and MD.


----------



## AaronInWI

Thanks to those who replied with their suggestions/recommendations! As of right now, the weather is looking much more promising. Clear in Indy and Louisville on Saturday, rain with temps in the 40's in Nashville. If this forecast holds, we're back on for a Saturday morning departure. However, if we do leave on Friday, we've settled on arriving in Orlando on Sunday and spending Monday finding out what else it has to offer. We can easily kill a couple hours just driving around residential areas. A big reason we'll head straight to Orlando is because we're already looking at a 3-day drive. As much as I like driving, and I really like it, I am not too keen on a 4-day drive where we normally do it in two. I'll be watching the weather closely over the next week, that's for sure. But no matter what, in no more than 6 days and 6 hours, we'll be on our way!


----------



## patclairesmom

AaronInWI said:


> Thanks to those who replied with their suggestions/recommendations! As of right now, the weather is looking much more promising. Clear in Indy and Louisville on Saturday, rain with temps in the 40's in Nashville. If this forecast holds, we're back on for a Saturday morning departure. However, if we do leave on Friday, we've settled on arriving in Orlando on Sunday and spending Monday finding out what else it has to offer. We can easily kill a couple hours just driving around residential areas. A big reason we'll head straight to Orlando is because we're already looking at a 3-day drive. As much as I like driving, and I really like it, I am not too keen on a 4-day drive where we normally do it in two. I'll be watching the weather closely over the next week, that's for sure. But no matter what, in no more than 6 days and 6 hours, we'll be on our way!


If you do stay in Orlando, the now have the Orlando Eye, which I think looks really cool.


----------



## Dismommy8

Hi fellow drivers,
We are thinking about driving down to WDW once again from NJ and will be taking the inland route this time. Can anyone recommend a safe clean place to stay on the way back near VA? We are used to the I-95 route but aren't familiar with the inland route and would appreciate any suggestions.
Thank you!


----------



## BC1836

Dismommy8 said:


> Hi fellow drivers,
> We are thinking about driving down to WDW once again from NJ and will be taking the inland route this time. Can anyone recommend a safe clean place to stay on the way back near VA? We are used to the I-95 route but aren't familiar with the inland route and would appreciate any suggestions.
> Thank you!



The familiar well-known hotel chains usually don't disappoint, no matter what route you take. Usually. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Anyone drive on I-4 of late?

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> Anyone drive on I-4 of late?
> 
> All the best!


We'll be driving it on Monday! 

First leg of our 3-day drive is complete. We drove from Wisconsin to Manchester, TN. About 9.5 hours on the road, plus another 1/2 hour or so for breaks. Perfect weather, minimal traffic until Nashville. Tomorrow we continue on to Valdosta, GA. And we'll finally arrive in Orlando late Monday morning.


----------



## BC1836

AaronInWI said:


> We'll be driving it on Monday!
> 
> First leg of our 3-day drive is complete. We drove from Wisconsin to Manchester, TN. About 9.5 hours on the road, plus another 1/2 hour or so for breaks. Perfect weather, minimal traffic until Nashville. Tomorrow we continue on to Valdosta, GA. And we'll finally arrive in Orlando late Monday morning.



Excellent! May your journey be a safe one, and please provide us all with an I-4 report. And don't forget to travel a bit beyond Orlando to Lake Buena Vista. That's where the Magic is. 

All the best!


----------



## The Druggist

We leave a week from today from Cincinnati. We were going to stop overnight in Valdosta as well, but as of late our daughter has been waking up about 3am and then going back to sleep. So we decided to leave when she wakes up, she can sleep in the car, and we'll drive straight through.  That'll put us at Old Key West for a night and then onto the Poly on Sunday night.


----------



## macraven

Just returned home last night at 10:00

I'm in Georgia and use 75 to Ocala then the turnpike for going to Disney

I had no problems with I 4 and was on it a couple of times
Traffic was smooth, no issues at all for me

Left Orlando late so stopped in Valdosta at 10:30 pm Sunday night

Figured would rest and drive the 5 hours next day/Monday 

Got on 75 ramp at 3:40 pm that Monday and rerouted
Accident up near Marietta way with semi tractor trailer and 5 cars

Clean up after vehicle removal was completed around 7??

You have no idea how backed up the Dixie highway (41) became

Hours .........I will never get back
Lol

This one experience with hours wasted makes me plan to fly out of Atlanta for my October stay

Rather deal with long lines at the airport then creeping for hours on 75


----------



## BC1836

Next week...headin' back to WDW...by driving north!

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We'll be doing our 6th ( I think) drive down in April. We have both driven straight through a couple of times and stayed overnight a few more times. DH would rather just drive straight even though it's not my favorite. He also would rather do all the driving which sometimes makes me crazy, but when we drive straight through I'm pretty much useless anyway. We normally don't drive if we're just staying a week but SW flights are making that happen this time around. We missed the day flights came out so we were pretty much out of luck. It really stinks being a teacher and tied down to school vacations where airlines jack prices up so far out of reach.
I am just so happy to be heading down to my happy place!! I am so sick of snow and freezing cold temps. 
We would have been heading down next week if it wasn't for H.S. hockey.


----------



## ILUVDizney

Hi everyone - so glad I found this thread!  I'll be driving with my two girls from MI with the spring break crowds down to WDW.  My plan is to leave Friday morning and stop in Knoxville, TN for the night.  We don't check in until Sunday, so I'm thinking we'll make another stop a few hours away from WDW on Saturday night.  I've seen a few people mention Valdosta.  Is that a better place to stop than Lake City, FL?  I was just looking at Google maps for cities along I-75.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

i think valdosta has better hotels and all close to 75 when you exit.
plenty of food places near by the hotel sections.
i needed the hotel last sunday night and booked it a few days out

but Lake City would also work fine for you in needing the one night stay.
there are many choices in Lake City


if you drive further down 75 and hit gainesville, hotel rates were much higher there for my date.

it is a 3 hour drive from valdosta to disney
that i liked as i could get a decent night sleep and not have a long drive the next day.


took a break to look both cities up for hotels.
put in your saturday date and not much available for valdosta
but plenty of available in Lake City

about a one hour drive from valdosta to lake city.

knoxville to lake city could be 7.5 hour drive
and your next day to disney would be a 2 hour drive


----------



## ILUVDizney

macraven said:


> i think valdosta has better hotels and all close to 75 when you exit.
> plenty of food places near by the hotel sections.
> i needed the hotel last sunday night and booked it a few days out
> 
> but Lake City would also work fine for you in needing the one night stay.
> there are many choices in Lake City
> 
> 
> if you drive further down 75 and hit gainesville, hotel rates were much higher there for my date.
> 
> it is a 3 hour drive from valdosta to disney
> that i liked as i could get a decent night sleep and not have a long drive the next day.
> 
> 
> took a break to look both cities up for hotels.
> put in your saturday date and not much available for valdosta
> but plenty of available in Lake City
> 
> about a one hour drive from valdosta to lake city.
> 
> knoxville to lake city could be 7.5 hour drive
> and your next day to disney would be a 2 hour drive



Great - thanks so much for the info!  I figured since it's spring break timing I'd better get looking and booking something.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## sbarisch

Hi everyone!  This will be our first time driving to WDW, though we've been many times.  We'll be traveling from central Illinois - 2 cars, 8 people - over 2 days.  Here are my questions for you experienced travelers: 

1. I've heard that going around Atlanta is better than through.  Can you guys confirm?  We'll likely be going through on a Saturday somewhere around 8pm or so (best guess).
2. Can anyone recommend a good, relatively inexpensive, safe and clean place to stay south of Atlanta?
3. We'll be staying at Windsor Palms which is just south-west of Disney, will we hit tolls?  I want to be prepared with change.

Thanks so much!


----------



## macraven

I live just north of Atlanta and I prefer to drive thru it than take the alternate route

Other posters that don't live in the area will have the opposite opinion 

I time it to go south through the city and hit Atlanta around 8:15 am
Not much traffic but it is packed on it for those south of the city going north

Returning home from Atlanta I avoid rush hour from 4:30 to maybe close to 6

Last Monday was the first time ever I was on 75 and it shut down to a 5 car and a semi trailer tractor accident

This happened north of Atlanta 

But this can happen on any major highway

Saturday at 8 pm should be fine for you as long as no major events/sports are scheduled to go thru the city

I used Carlson hotel in Valdosta when I returned last week for one night
They dropped the price by $25 due to my AAA card

About 20 hotels in that area and you can find many at exit 18 which I used and the other exits off 75
All were easy off and on to 75
Prices can run from $69 to $145 a night

Can't help you with the toll question 
Not sure where Windsor is located


----------



## LadyBeBop

sbarisch said:


> Hi everyone!  This will be our first time driving to WDW, though we've been many times.  We'll be traveling from central Illinois - 2 cars, 8 people - over 2 days.  Here are my questions for you experienced travelers:
> 
> 1. I've heard that going around Atlanta is better than through.  Can you guys confirm?  We'll likely be going through on a Saturday somewhere around 8pm or so (best guess).



We always go through, Atlanta, never around. Saturday at 8 PM should be OK. Just remember; the far left (carpool) Lane is your friend. 



> 2. Can anyone recommend a good, relatively inexpensive, safe and clean place to stay south of Atlanta?



How far south of Atlanta?  We've stayed in both McDonough and Walnut Grove. Both are just south of Atlanta. Between the two towns right next to each other, you'll find all the major chains. 

 Then, there is Macon, about an hour farther south. There are a few good places along the bypass (I-475). This is one time you want to take the bypass. Not because of traffic; the bypass is actually a straight shot. 

Valdosta, while nice, is a good 3 to 3 1/2 hours south of Atlanta. Great stop, if you don't want to get in until midnight. It is that much closer to Disney.


----------



## The Druggist

sbarisch said:


> Hi everyone!  This will be our first time driving to WDW, though we've been many times.  We'll be traveling from central Illinois - 2 cars, 8 people - over 2 days.  Here are my questions for you experienced travelers:
> 
> 1. I've heard that going around Atlanta is better than through.  Can you guys confirm?  We'll likely be going through on a Saturday somewhere around 8pm or so (best guess).
> 2. Can anyone recommend a good, relatively inexpensive, safe and clean place to stay south of Atlanta?
> 3. We'll be staying at Windsor Palms which is just south-west of Disney, will we hit tolls?  I want to be prepared with change.
> 
> Thanks so much!


1. Through Atlanta has always served me better than going around. Between the semi trucks and wrecks it's not worth it to go around. Unless, like a PP said, I75 is closed. 
2. I would say that Macon is probably the closest and best option south of Atlanta. Unless you want to drive to Valdosta which is infinitely better. 
3. No experience driving past Disney and tolls. We get about $6-$10 in tolls on the drive down when we stay on property.


----------



## BC1836

Driving _north_ to WDW this morning...from 225 miles away...after a 1,300 mile journey to FL that began on Jan. 5 from the Jersey Shore.

All the best!


----------



## sparkellyy

Another question, which I am sure I will have plenty between now and September!

Driving from Rhode Island, originally going to leave at night. But We are debating on leaving in the morning vs night, this will be the day after labor day. Any thoughts as far as traffic? Where should we expect the worst of it so we could plan accordingly?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tanooki

Dismommy8 said:


> Hi fellow drivers,
> We are thinking about driving down to WDW once again from NJ and will be taking the inland route this time. Can anyone recommend a safe clean place to stay on the way back near VA? We are used to the I-95 route but aren't familiar with the inland route and would appreciate any suggestions.
> Thank you!



I don't know if you got your answer already but we drive down from Montreal and we also use the inland route. We always stop at the Comfort Suites in Salem (VA). You might want to stop further along as we have a few more hours of road than you. Hopefully someone else can give you advice as well


----------



## BC1836

Nothing better than turning off your vehicle's engine in a WDW resort parking lot after a drive.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Nothing better than turning off your vehicle's engine in a WDW resort parking lot after a drive.
> 
> All the best!


You've missed a few snow storms since you've been gone. Stay down there at least one more month!  Wishing I was right where you are now.  Enjoy!


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> You've missed a few snow storms since you've been gone. Stay down there at least one more month!  Wishing I was right where you are now.  Enjoy!



If you would be willing to pay for an additional month at the GFR's club level, we are ready to adjust our plans! 

All the best!


----------



## dnc724

Hi all! Looking for some advice here. My boyfriend and I have been down to WDW many times, have a trip planned for April, and another for May... but have never driven. We are coming from Long Island. Since we are teachers, we have two weeks off in August and are thinking about taking a drive down. We would like to stop and sight see at three different places on the way down, but are unsure of the best places to stop. We're planning on leaving August 19 and driving to the first stop. We would like to stay there the night of the 19th, sight see the 20th, and head to stop #2 on the 21st (and repeat two more times). Does anyone have any suggestions on where to stop to break the trip up equally? We'll be staying in WDW for a week before taking the Auto Train back up. Any and all help is much appreciated.


----------



## ncc1701

dnc724 said:


> Hi all! Looking for some advice here. My boyfriend and I have been down to WDW many times, have a trip planned for April, and another for May... but have never driven. We are coming from Long Island. Since we are teachers, we have two weeks off in August and are thinking about taking a drive down. We would like to stop and sight see at three different places on the way down, but are unsure of the best places to stop. We're planning on leaving August 19 and driving to the first stop. We would like to stay there the night of the 19th, sight see the 20th, and head to stop #2 on the 21st (and repeat two more times). Does anyone have any suggestions on where to stop to break the trip up equally? We'll be staying in WDW for a week before taking the Auto Train back up. Any and all help is much appreciated.


Do you want to stay close to I95 ? Williamsburg VA is about an hour east of I95 ( from Richmond) & Richmond area might also be an area to explore. For the 2nd night Savanah GA might work. My other suggestion is to use Mapquest or Google to get your directions. Then see what would be 1/4  , 1/2
& 3/4 points of the trip and figure out what might be nearby or at least a resonable distance away. You have Philadelphia, Balltimore,  DC right off of I95 plus Annapolis, Charlottesville &  Charleston if you want to venture off .


----------



## dnc724

ncc1701 said:


> Do you want to stay close to I95 ? Williamsburg VA is about an hour east of I95 ( from Richmond) & Richmond area might also be an area to explore. For the 2nd night Savanah GA might work. My other suggestion is to use Mapquest or Google to get your directions. Then see what would be 1/4  , 1/2
> & 3/4 points of the trip and figure out what might be nearby or at least a resonable distance away. You have Philadelphia, Balltimore,  DC right off of I95 plus Annapolis, Charlottesville &  Charleston if you want to venture off .


I'd like to stay close to I95. I tried getting some assistance from one of my coteachers (who is originally from the Carolinas) but wound up getting more confused. The way we have it right now is Baltimore, Raleigh/Durham, and Charleston. Slightly concerned about the Raleigh/Durham stop though since I was told there's not a whole lot to do over there. Looking to drive about 300-400 miles a day since I will be the only one doing the driving and don't do well with long distance driving.


----------



## ncc1701

dnc724 said:


> I'd like to stay close to I95. I tried getting some assistance from one of my coteachers (who is originally from the Carolinas) but wound up getting more confused. The way we have it right now is Baltimore, Raleigh/Durham, and Charleston. Slightly concerned about the Raleigh/Durham stop though since I was told there's not a whole lot to do over there. Looking to drive about 300-400 miles a day since I will be the only one doing the driving and don't do well with long distance driving.


Raleigh is a bit off of I95 as is Charleston. Having been to both I found more to do in Charleston. If you belong to AAA get the guidebook for the Carolinas (it's free for members). That will give you ideas of what to see .


----------



## BC1836

Our 44th 2,000+ mile round trip WDW was completed this afternoon!

The traffic from Petersburg, VA (where we stayed overnight) was relatively heavy but with very few slowdowns. However, the poor folks heading south on I-95 in VA (between mms 130 and 145 were stop and go). Lots of southern bound traffic entering DE from the DE Memorial Bridge.

Lowest regular gas price: Petersburg ($2.01 a gallon).

Not too bad arriving at the Jersey Shore in 66-degrees on February 18!

I-95 News: The long awaited GA welcome center (heading south) will be opening next month.

More I-95 News: Yesterday, FL completed two new highway signs built within attractive concrete farming. One welcomes you as you enter Florida, and the one, on the northern side, bids you farewell. The fate of the old metal alligator sign is unknown.

Countdown to late April, our next drive to WDW.

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

I returned home late last week from our 3rd drive to WDW from Wisconsin. (I apologize to our thread founder @BC1836 for not giving an update on I4 -- I didn't venture online except to check emails until this past weekend. And besides that, I got my directions all messed up and realized that we wouldn't be taking I4 this trip, except for a trip to Disney Springs from our overnight stay at the Drury Inn in the Universal Studios area.)

Our drive down was split into three days, mainly to accommodate for any sketchy winter driving conditions. Thankfully, we had no issues whatsoever, with weather or with traffic. We drove 10 hours from Wisconsin to Manchester, TN the first day. Day 2 was a shorter (6-hour) drive to Valdosta, GA, with a brief stop in Vienna, GA to pick up some treats at Ellis Brothers Pecans. We chose Valdosta largely because we really like Drury Inn hotels, and that was the one on our route that made the most sense at which to stop. Then day three was a short 3-hour drive to Disney Springs. I have mixed feelings on a 3-day drive. On one hand, it allowed us to get to Disney Springs before lunch, so we could spend our day there before checking into the Orlando Drury Inn (which we only stayed in one night until we checked into Bay Lake Tower for the remainder of the trip.) On the other hand, I feel like we wasted a lot of time in a hotel room when we could have been driving. Our next drive will be sometime in the late summer of 2019, so we'll have to figure out a good plan for that drive.

The drive home was just as pleasant. Around noon on Feb 13, we drove from Bay Lake back to the Drury Inn in Valdosta. We stayed the night there, drove to Mt Vernon, IL the next day, and then home on Feb 15. This allowed us to time our drive to avoid all major rush hour traffic in Orlando, Atlanta, Nashville, and Chicago. The only issue we had was some tree removal in Nashville, which slowed traffic to a crawl for about 5 minutes until we got through it. We had a little rain on the drive home as well, but nothing that affected our drive at all. I'm 99.9% certain we'll replicate this drive next time.

Now it is back to reality. Ugh.


----------



## Hopefully

Is there an online App to help plan driving trips? I was thinking something like the old fashioned AAA Triptiks.  I am a planner and I am looking for any apps folks recommend. We will be driving from MA to Orlando via a stop to see grandkids in Annapolis and a stop to see friends outside of Savannah. But the trip home will be more of a straight shot and I am trying to understand stops on the way north.
TIA


----------



## BC1836

I-4 continues to be a problem. Hello! (How do locals cope with it each day going to work?!?)

Even I-95, as you approach exit 260-B (I-4 West...Tampa), is under heavy construction.

But then again, we could be fighting for space in the overhead bins, getting our bodies scanned, making sure our luggage wasn't over the limit, dealing with delayed or canceled flight, etc. 

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> I-4 continues to be a problem. Hello! (How do locals cope with it each day going to work?!?)
> 
> Even I-95, as you approach exit 260-B (I-4 West...Tampa), is under heavy construction.
> 
> But then again, we could be fighting for space in the overhead bins, getting our bodies scanned, making sure our luggage wasn't over the limit, dealing with delayed or canceled flight, etc.
> 
> All the best!


My DH commuted to work on I4 for 3 years.  A 10 mile drive took him a half hour. It was awful!!! I hate driving in FL.


----------



## nono

sparkellyy said:


> Another question, which I am sure I will have plenty between now and September!
> 
> Driving from Rhode Island, originally going to leave at night. But We are debating on leaving in the morning vs night, this will be the day after labor day. Any thoughts as far as traffic? Where should we expect the worst of it so we could plan accordingly?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Any reason you can't start the trip on Labor Day?


----------



## sparkellyy

nono said:


> Any reason you can't start the trip on Labor Day?



Unfortunately we all have to work! Originally wanted to leave the night of labor day but then found out we all have to be there, as additional drivers, when picking up the rental.


----------



## karalecia26

After being able to fly down the past 2 times we have gone we are back to driving this summer!  Cost of flights right now are about $150 more per person than we paid last summer and when we have 5 flights to buy it is crazy!  We are hoping that they will go down, but for now we are content to drive.  Plan is to leave on a Friday morning and driving as far as we can.  One way is 1500 miles and we have done both driving all the way through and stopping and staying on the way down. We are just excited to be able to spend a week at our favorite place on earth!


----------



## Tanooki

Leaving early tomorrow morning for our 10th drive! 
Planning on doing our usual thing (87-287-78-81-77-26-95-4) but we got a Sunpass so we'd be able to bypass traffic on I-4 if needed.

Can't wait!


----------



## chini1091

Driving down from Jersey(Forked River) late June. Planning on leaving on Saturday and driving straight thru for Sunday Check In.  Looking for any advice or tips on preferable times for departure and problem traffic areas on weekends. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lchuck

I'm looking for some advice on where to stop and drive times through Atlanta.  We've driven several times from Omaha over the past few years, but each time we stopped about 45 minutes west of Atlanta and stayed with relatives for a day on our way down.  This time our plans are different and we're looking to make it through Atlanta before stopping.  Any advice on how far through we need to be in order to avoid Atlanta traffic the next day?  Also, any towns/suburbs that would be good to stop at?  We're not looking for a high end hotel, just want to avoid anything too low end.  Also, we'll likely be leaving Omaha very early in the morning and want to time it so we're going through Atlanta well after rush hour is over.  How long does it normally last and is there a time when it's best to be driving through?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## theyoungs07

lchuck said:


> I'm looking for some advice on where to stop and drive times through Atlanta.  We've driven several times from Omaha over the past few years, but each time we stopped about 45 minutes west of Atlanta and stayed with relatives for a day on our way down.  This time our plans are different and we're looking to make it through Atlanta before stopping.  Any advice on how far through we need to be in order to avoid Atlanta traffic the next day?  Also, any towns/suburbs that would be good to stop at?  We're not looking for a high end hotel, just want to avoid anything too low end.  Also, we'll likely be leaving Omaha very early in the morning and want to time it so we're going through Atlanta well after rush hour is over.  How long does it normally last and is there a time when it's best to be driving through?  Thanks for the help!


Anything Stockbridge or further will get you out of the mess.  We went to Macon on our last trip, but there were plenty of good looking hotels between Stockbridge and Macon.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello fellow 2000 plusers!!!! We will be leaving this Friday morning around 11am, have to put my nine hours of work in before we leave. Heading down the "inland route" and planning on driving straight through into the Florida welcoming center. Should arrive 12:30 am or so Saturday morning. I'll grab a few hours of sleep and get through Jacksonville and Orlando before 4am.
We are heading to Bradenton for a few days to visit the in laws and some friends and Wednesday, around 4am, we will be heading to the Poly. For three nights for our 32nd anniversary. Lots of dinning reservation for three days and if we feel like heading into a park, we will have our aps with us.
I'll check back in after the trip. Happy Driving and keep the shinny side up!!!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Hello fellow 2000 plusers!!!! We will be leaving this Friday morning around 11am, have to put my nine hours of work in before we leave. Heading down the "inland route" and planning on driving straight through into the Florida welcoming center. Should arrive 12:30 am or so Saturday morning. I'll grab a few hours of sleep and get through Jacksonville and Orlando before 4am.
> We are heading to Bradenton for a few days to visit the in laws and some friends and Wednesday, around 4am, we will be heading to the Poly. For three nights for our 32nd anniversary. Lots of dinning reservation for three days and if we feel like heading into a park, we will have our aps with us.
> I'll check back in after the trip. Happy Driving and keep the shinny side up!!!




Safe and happy trails to you!


----------



## amcnj

chini1091 said:


> Driving down from Jersey(Forked River) late June. Planning on leaving on Saturday and driving straight thru for Sunday Check In.  Looking for any advice or tips on preferable times for departure and problem traffic areas on weekends. Thanks in advance.



Are you leaving Saturday evening?  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, but leave early, around 2:30 AM, arriving in the Orlando area around 7 PM, so my experiences are for different hours than you will be hitting the same areas.  The Baltimore-DC stretch is one you want to be careful around.  I know weekdays you want to avoid DC between 6 and 10 AM, and 3 and 7 PM, I believe. But you are going on a weekend.   Hopefully others can help with any times it is recommended to avoid DC on a Saturday.  I also have not hit traffic on 95, aside from occasional accidents, so maybe am going through any beach/tourist traffic problem areas too early to be affected?  And I assume you will not have any such issues with an overnight drive, but again, hopefully someone else can tell if there are any stretches of 95 that are affected by weekend traffic issues, and during which hours.


----------



## BC1836

chini1091 said:


> Driving down from Jersey(Forked River) late June. Planning on leaving on Saturday and driving straight thru for Sunday Check In.  Looking for any advice or tips on preferable times for departure and problem traffic areas on weekends. Thanks in advance.



The previous suggestions you received are all valid. But also watch out for late night and pre-dawn construction projects on I-95 in which a lane or two is closed. We have experienced brutal delays after midnight, especially in northern VA. The Waze ap may be helpful, but there's not much you can do once you're on I-95. If the weather is great on that Saturday, the Virginia Beach crowd will also be on the road.

All the best to a fellow Southern Ocean County neighbor!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Hello fellow 2000 plusers!!!! We will be leaving this Friday morning around 11am, have to put my nine hours of work in before we leave. Heading down the "inland route" and planning on driving straight through into the Florida welcoming center. Should arrive 12:30 am or so Saturday morning. I'll grab a few hours of sleep and get through Jacksonville and Orlando before 4am.
> We are heading to Bradenton for a few days to visit the in laws and some friends and Wednesday, around 4am, we will be heading to the Poly. For three nights for our 32nd anniversary. Lots of dinning reservation for three days and if we feel like heading into a park, we will have our aps with us.
> I'll check back in after the trip. Happy Driving and keep the shinny side up!!!



According to your tentative schedule, you'll be missing out on your courtesy OJ at the FL Welcome Center.
Don't forget to check out the new Florida border welcome signs: one for arriving, one for departing.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Nothing reminds us more of why we drive to WDW than flying somewhere.

We flew to Texas from Newark last night. Of course, the United Flight was delayed. Why? The weather was so bad in Ohio that our pilot couldn't make it in time for Newark. So the airline searched for another pilot. Due to the bad weather, the jet would have to take a different route, which would require additional fuel. The trade-off for the the weight of the added fuel? Eight passengers would be removed (according to their fares: cheapest seats folks get bumped first). Eventually, we got a pilot. And then we overheard the gate attendant say to a member of the flight crew: "If they knew how bumpy this flight is going to be, they'd never get on." How right he was!

Bottom line: We can hardly wait for our April drive to WDW!

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

So I'm almost afraid to ask this question b/c regardless of the answer we really can't change our plans. 
We are leaving the Thursday night before Easter and driving straight through down 95. 
This will be our first drive right before Easter. Should we expect heavier traffic due to holiday?


----------



## Tanooki

Back from our 10th drive! I think it was one of the best ones. Only one or two traffic incidents that slowed us down on the way there and clear all the way coming back home! Glad we got a Sunpass so we breezed through the toll roads when we got to Orlando. GPS originally had us going on I-4 but changed his mind because of major traffic issues there.
 We do use the inland itinerary from Montreal (87-287-78-81-77-26-95-4) and it works perfectly 
Of course, we could have done without the hour-long wait at the border but that's what you get when you come home on the last day of winter break... 
We became APH holders during this trip so now on to planning the next one!


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> So I'm almost afraid to ask this question b/c regardless of the answer we really can't change our plans.
> We are leaving the Thursday night before Easter and driving straight through down 95.
> This will be our first drive right before Easter. Should we expect heavier traffic due to holiday?



Pre-holiday driving days are usually busy. The time of your departure and your avoidance of major urban areas are primary factors which affect your drive.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

ddluvsdisney said:


> So I'm almost afraid to ask this question b/c regardless of the answer we really can't change our plans.
> We are leaving the Thursday night before Easter and driving straight through down 95.
> This will be our first drive right before Easter. Should we expect heavier traffic due to holiday?



It has been more than a few years since I last did an Easter week drive, but not surprisingly, that and Christmas week drives had the heaviest traffic volumes of any drives I have done.  And the volume increases led to/were accompanied by some accident delays too. The volume curbed my normally heavy foot, and together with accidents, these holiday drives took 1.5-2 hours longer than normal, with normal being 16 hours +/- an hour.   I typically leave 2:30 AM (starting an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge) so once in states like NC, SC and GA, am in their daylight drive time windows, hitting SC around 11 AM. So due to my timing, I experienced the most lost time in SC and GA.   But maybe an overnight departure would be different. Hopefully there is someone else who has actually had an overnight driving experience


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Hi! We have a 15 hour drive to Orlando and we want to pack some cold items from home. Mainly fresh fruits and veggies (strawberries, grapes, carrots, peppers), some hardboiled eggs, and half n half. We have a medium sized soft cooler from Costco but it doesn't really keep things cold enough and 15 hours is a long time. Any recommendations on a cooler and also on what you use inside (ice in bags, some type of icepack things etc.) to keep things cold? 

This is not for snacking on the trip, the stuff all needs to be cold 15 hours later when we arrive at resort.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cheerio

We have a 20hr drive to FL, we freeze water bottles, they go in the bottom under ice packs, they are still pretty cold when we arrive. You could grab ice about halfway there from a gas station and top up. We are looking into those plug in coolers as well.


----------



## patclairesmom

ddluvsdisney said:


> So I'm almost afraid to ask this question b/c regardless of the answer we really can't change our plans.
> We are leaving the Thursday night before Easter and driving straight through down 95.
> This will be our first drive right before Easter. Should we expect heavier traffic due to holiday?


We drove down during Easter and hit a lot of traffic.  There were tons of RVs on the road, but that year Easter was in March so I'm not sure if it was snowbirds going down or just vacation traffic.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Hi! We have a 15 hour drive to Orlando and we want to pack some cold items from home. Mainly fresh fruits and veggies (strawberries, grapes, carrots, peppers), some hardboiled eggs, and half n half. We have a medium sized soft cooler from Costco but it doesn't really keep things cold enough and 15 hours is a long time. Any recommendations on a cooler and also on what you use inside (ice in bags, some type of icepack things etc.) to keep things cold?
> 
> This is not for snacking on the trip, the stuff all needs to be cold 15 hours later when we arrive at resort.
> 
> Thanks in advance



We have a hard sided cooler and we pack it FULL of groceries that we'll use during our trip.  The key for us is to pack it as full as possible and that usually includes 2-3 packages of FROZEN meat that we'll cook during the trip.  We even freeze the coffee creamer that we take to help keep things cold.  Our drive is 20-24 hours give or take, and our food has always remained fresh and cold.  If we have any space left that isn't taken up by food we plan to cook for the week, we use bags of frozen veggies to fill the gaps and keep things cold.


----------



## morrik5

We leave Oshawa, Ontario just east of Toronto usually between 5 - 5:30 am on a weekday when driving to Disney otherwise we'll be sitting on Highway 401 in morning rush hour commuter traffic going from here through Toronto and onward towards Niagara Falls (if we go that route). Likewise we have to plan our arrival back home so we don't hit afternoon rush hour traffic going the other direction. Now that's what you call travelling stop and go, crashes or summer construction.


----------



## dvczerfs

We are home. Took the inland route both ways. On the way down we left home at 11am, pulled into the Florida welcome center at 1am. Took a snooze and departed At 3am. Arrived in Bradenton Fl. At 7am. No traffic or slow downs. Speaking of slow downs, I75 south of I4 is interesting.lol I was doing 83-85 and getting passed like I was standing still. Hitting Jacksonville and Orlando in the wee hours of a Saturday morning is great, nothing on the roads!!! 
Coming home same way, we departed world drive gas station at 3:30am and pulled into home at 7:30pm.The only place there was any kind of traffic, which was moving at 65-70 was in Charolette nc. Even 81 had very little on it. Probably one of the easiest trips we had.
We had a great three days at the Polynisian. California grill, Narcoossee, tepen Edo, kona and ohanas couldn't be better for our 32 anniversary. 
We are looking forward to our two week September trip in a one bedroom at Boardwalk.

I'm already replaced and reloaded !!!!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> We are home. Took the inland route both ways. On the way down we left home at 11am, pulled into the Florida welcome center at 1am. Took a snooze and departed At 3am. Arrived in Bradenton Fl. At 7am. No traffic or slow downs. Speaking of slow downs, I75 south of I4 is interesting.lol I was doing 83-85 and getting passed like I was standing still. Hitting Jacksonville and Orlando in the wee hours of a Saturday morning is great, nothing on the roads!!!
> Coming home same way, we departed world drive gas station at 3:30am and pulled into home at 7:30pm.The only place there was any kind of traffic, which was moving at 65-70 was in Charolette nc. Even 81 had very little on it. Probably one of the easiest trips we had.
> We had a great three days at the Polynisian. California grill, Narcoossee, tepen Edo, kona and ohanas couldn't be better for our 32 anniversary.
> We are looking forward to our two week September trip in a one bedroom at Boardwalk.
> 
> I'm already replaced and reloaded !!!!



I will update the All-Time Records on page 1.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> We are home. Took the inland route both ways. On the way down we left home at 11am, pulled into the Florida welcome center at 1am. Took a snooze and departed At 3am. Arrived in Bradenton Fl. At 7am. No traffic or slow downs. Speaking of slow downs, I75 south of I4 is interesting.lol I was doing 83-85 and getting passed like I was standing still. Hitting Jacksonville and Orlando in the wee hours of a Saturday morning is great, nothing on the roads!!!
> Coming home same way, we departed world drive gas station at 3:30am and pulled into home at 7:30pm.The only place there was any kind of traffic, which was moving at 65-70 was in Charolette nc. Even 81 had very little on it. Probably one of the easiest trips we had.
> We had a great three days at the Polynisian. California grill, Narcoossee, tepen Edo, kona and ohanas couldn't be better for our 32 anniversary.
> We are looking forward to our two week September trip in a one bedroom at Boardwalk.
> 
> I'm already replaced and reloaded !!!!


Sounds like you had a great trip Dave!
The Poly sounds heavenly. I miss staying there. Narcoosees and Cali Grill are our 2 favorites. We have celebrated a few anniversaries and b-days there- can't be beat!
We will be driving down in about a month. Can't wait to be back in my happy place!


----------



## BethanyF

leaving Friday afternoon from NW Suburban Chicago for our trip down.  We usually go 65/24/75.  Any major construction projects to be aware of?  

Honestly, I'm a bit more concerned about St Paddy's Day partyers heading home when we are going through Atlanta.


----------



## diskids2

Hi Everyone! We are driving from the NYC vicinity and I'm looking for a safe place to stop about 8 hours into the trip.  I have no choice but to leave the city around 3 pm.  At first, I thought Rocky Mount, but now I am reading that might not be such a safe area.  Any suggestions?


----------



## morrik5

Are there any parks/motels in Rocky Mount that you are interested in staying at? If so, perhaps Trip Advisor will give you some reviews for ideas on the area and experiences.


----------



## patclairesmom

diskids2 said:


> Hi Everyone! We are driving from the NYC vicinity and I'm looking for a safe place to stop about 8 hours into the trip.  I have no choice but to leave the city around 3 pm.  At first, I thought Rocky Mount, but now I am reading that might not be such a safe area.  Any suggestions?


You could try Wilson just a bit south of Rocky Mount.  We've stopped in Rocky Mount to eat and didn't think it looked terribly unsafe.  They have all the major chain hotels and lots of restaurants.


----------



## nono

diskids2 said:


> Hi Everyone! We are driving from the NYC vicinity and I'm looking for a safe place to stop about 8 hours into the trip.  I have no choice but to leave the city around 3 pm.  At first, I thought Rocky Mount, but now I am reading that might not be such a safe area.  Any suggestions?


Roanoke Rapids, NC has a quick off/on Hilton Garden Inn that's basically in the middle of nowhere up on a hill (in case you don't get as far as you think you'll get).  Always felt safe when staying there...but YMMV.


----------



## edbo77

Can't go wrong with Wilson, bunch of hotels in the same area right off 95.  Have stayed at the Fairfield Inn twice in my travels.

If you're going to choose Rocky Mount, go for the area closer to the Nash Medical Center.  I've stayed at the Comfort Inn and the Residence Inn a few times and was happy with both.  I also stayed at a Days Inn on 301 on time when I used airline miles to get a cheap room, let's just say you get what you pay for.


----------



## justussix

Put almost 7,000 miles on the van round trip last summer!  Great Lakes, to Disneyland, with a National Parks tour on a big circular route thrown in over three weeks!  So - definitely qualifies for 2,000 mile round tripper - and it included a Disney park.  Do we win anything?


----------



## BC1836

justussix said:


> Put almost 7,000 miles on the van round trip last summer!  Great Lakes, to Disneyland, with a National Parks tour on a big circular route thrown in over three weeks!  So - definitely qualifies for 2,000 mile round tripper - and it included a Disney park.  Do we win anything?



The Founder of this thread salutes you for your lengthy journey, which included a trio to Disneyland! 

However, you'll need four more 2,000+ mile round-trip drives to achieve Bronze status (see page 1, post #1). 

Any additional winnings will be awarded on Feb. 31, 2018. 

All the best!


----------



## justussix

BC1836 said:


> The Founder of this thread salutes you for your lengthy journey, which included a trio to Disneyland!
> 
> However, you'll need four more 2,000+ mile round-trip drives to achieve Bronze status (see page 1, post #1).
> 
> Any additional winnings will be awarded on Feb. 31, 2018.
> 
> All the best!



Consider 2008, 2010, 2012 and 2014 for those four trips.  West Michigan to Disneyworld and back.  Anywhere from 3 - 5 kids in tow each time.  Add 2000 for our 1st anniversary for a fifth trip.

I guess that makes it a legit WDW Bronze, without the need for the Disneyland exception.


----------



## BC1836

justussix said:


> Consider 2008, 2010, 2012 and 2014 for those four trips.  West Michigan to Disneyworld and back.  Anywhere from 3 - 5 kids in tow each time.  Add 2000 for our 1st anniversary for a fifth trip.
> 
> I guess that makes it a legit WDW Bronze, without the need for the Disneyland exception.



Bronze status it is! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

This thread awaits those folks from Missouri who are planning a drive to WDW!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Awaiting a report from the next driver, especially one who is negotiating Spring Break traffic.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We leave in 24 days! I really need some warm Florida sunshine. It's going to feel like the 20s tomorrow with wind chills. Wind chills in Spring... gotta hate New England!!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

BC1836 said:


> Awaiting a report from the next driver, especially one who is negotiating Spring Break traffic.
> 
> All the best!



We leave in 17 days from Chicago and will update when we do.


----------



## ILUVDizney

We are leaving from MI in 9 days!


----------



## BC1836

We will be following the likes of *ILUVDizney*, *Gr8t Fan*, and* ddluvsdisney* in April!

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> We will be following the likes of *ILUVDizney*, *Gr8t Fan*, and* ddluvsdisney* in April!
> 
> All the best!



Wonderful.  I enjoy traveling "with" everybody.  As far as I know,  I won't be doing this trip again until November.  I can always hope for an earlier trip, but I doubt it.


----------



## BC1836

We are eager to see the construction "progress" on I-95 near exit 260-B and I-4.

All the best!


----------



## Daisy Dog

Hi! Driving from CT to WDW in 2 weeks. We have any extra day going down. Does anyone know of any nice beaches with nearby hotel/motel we can stop for one night? Possibly Georgia/Florida line?


----------



## LAX

Does anyone here have experience driving on Route 13 through VA/MD/DE?  I will be driving to Northeast PA from WDW and have done I95 before.  Just want to see if it's worth a little detour.  TIA.

LAX


----------



## BC1836

LAX said:


> Does anyone here have experience driving on Route 13 through VA/MD/DE?  I will be driving to Northeast PA from WDW and have done I95 before.  Just want to see if it's worth a little detour.  TIA.
> 
> LAX



Apparently the long-distance drivers on this thread are not familiar with this route. Perhaps* dvczerfs* might have a response.

All the best.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Apparently the long-distance drivers on this thread are not familiar with this route. Perhaps* dvczerfs* might have a response.
> 
> All the best.


If I recall, 13 takes you up the coast. Last time I was out that way I was a kid. I recall going over and under the Chesapeake bridge,tunnel. Stopping for a few days in Philadelphia.
I stay away from the coast from Virginia north. Lol Where I live, near Allentown,Bethlehem,Easton Pa, I'm 5 minutes from I78 which turns into I81. I take what is called the inland route on here. Pending weather, I will take 81/66/17/95 but only if weather isn't good on I81/I77.
People say it's longer, miles are almost the same as going 66/17/95 to the mile. Time, the people who follow my adventures on fb can verify, I hit the Florida welcoming center in 13 - 131/2 hours. I just returned from a trip a few weeks ago and hit,seen or got held up in nothing. I hit Jax. and Orlando in the wee hours of Saturday morning and hit no traffic at all. We don't stop for sit down meals. Only drive thru,gas and restroom breaks and they're in and out.
Most of the speed limit is 70. I hang in the 75 range. I drive a 2016 crystler t&c loaded with my wife stuff so I'm not flying. Now when we took the glk350, that was a different story.lol
On Saturday March 11 we departed the poly at 3:15am, stopped for gas at the mk gas station. Drove 1194 miles and pulled up in front of the house at 7:30pm. If I would plan our stops a bit better I probably could shave some off but I'm getting old.lol


----------



## Uncranky Donald

LAX said:


> Does anyone here have experience driving on Route 13 through VA/MD/DE?  I will be driving to Northeast PA from WDW and have done I95 before.  Just want to see if it's worth a little detour.  TIA.
> 
> LAX



I've been on R 13 a few times, though only once coming back from Florida. If you have never been on it an want to experience the bridge/tunnel and views I would say go for it if you have the time. I'm assuming this is what you want as you said "detour" so you clearly know it's not a short cut  I'm not entirely sure _why_ we drove that way coming back from Miami that one time...I think I had handed over the Atlas to someone else while I was sleeping  Maybe they thought Jamie Lee Curtis and Arnold would be re-enacting True Lies on the Bridge!


----------



## LAX

Uncranky Donald said:


> I've been on R 13 a few times, though only once coming back from Florida. If you have never been on it an want to experience the bridge/tunnel and views I would say go for it if you have the time. I'm assuming this is what you want as you said "detour" so you clearly know it's not a short cut  I'm not entirely sure _why_ we drove that way coming back from Miami that one time...I think I had handed over the Atlas to someone else while I was sleeping  Maybe they thought Jamie Lee Curtis and Arnold would be re-enacting True Lies on the Bridge!



It was a case of looking at Google map & see if I can find an alternate route between FL and PA.  I am hoping traffic won't be so bad since it's not an Interstate highway.  Plus, the bridge-tunnel complex sounds kind of cool after I did a little more more research.  As long as the route doesn't have any significant downside, I don't mind driving an extra hour or two.  Heck, I might get caught up in DC traffic for similar duration!  Thanks.

LAX


----------



## Uncranky Donald

LAX said:


> It was a case of looking at Google map & see if I can find an alternate route between FL and PA.  I am hoping traffic won't be so bad since it's not an Interstate highway.  Plus, the bridge-tunnel complex sounds kind of cool after I did a little more more research.  As long as the route doesn't have any significant downside, I don't mind driving an extra hour or two.  Heck, I might get caught up in DC traffic for similar duration!  Thanks.
> 
> LAX



I honestly remember it more going down on the way to Virginia Beach than coming back, and funny enough I _just_ had a conversation with a friend about her experience driving over the bridge at night and how terrified she was. It's a love it or hate it kind of thing...I love it, her, not so much lol. I love a good detour, and you're right, with a chance of traffic in DC you might as well be somewhere pretty on your drive...good luck!!


----------



## Belle1962

I85 in Atlanta is closed north and southbound. A portion of the road collapsed yesterday. The side streets are packed. 285 is also packed.  GDOT just announced BOTH north and southbound lanes for SEVERAL MONTHS. I would recommend avoiding the Atlanta metro area. Take an alternate route, even if it adds more time to your travel. Use your GPS or use Waze.


----------



## LAX

Belle1962 said:


> I85 in Atlanta is closed north and southbound. A portion of the road collapsed yesterday. The side streets are packed. 285 is also packed.  GDOT just announced BOTH north and southbound lanes for SEVERAL MONTHS. I would recommend avoiding the Atlanta metro area. Take an alternate route, even if it adds more time to your travel. Use your GPS or use Waze.



That's terrible.  I heard on the news that there was no injury, which was a good thing.  I hope it doesn't have much carry-over effect onto I95 through GA.

LAX


----------



## nono

OK, about Rt. 13.  Just. Don't.  When I go "up and around," I go I 95, not Rt. 13.  When I take the ferry from Cape May, I do take  Rt. 113 to Rt. 13, but it is way the heck down where it isn't light after light after light after...well you get the idea.  My $0.02.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We hit the road in 12 days. I can't wait!!! I so need a vacation!!! 
We are thinking of leaving around 7pm.
According to DH ( he is the driving expert) we should arrive the next day around 3pm. That's of course if things go smoothly.


----------



## LBHouse

We returned home last week from trip #24.   First driving trip was in June of 2013.  Six kids and a Minivan.  Driving from Southwest Michigan


----------



## Buzzsgramma

DH and I will be driving thur Atlanta in mid May to the World....Always use the HOV lane....now with the fire and closing of roads on I-85 what to do now...we usually hit Atlanta around 1 pm.....


----------



## pmdeve

Where is a good place to stop on the way from Philadelphia?


----------



## pmdeve

Are there any PH discounts at Disney Hilton Head


----------



## Poohs Pal

Buzzsgramma said:


> DH and I will be driving thur Atlanta in mid May to the World....Always use the HOV lane....now with the fire and closing of roads on I-85 what to do now...we usually hit Atlanta around 1 pm.....



We will be making the drive from Fenton in November. Driven countless times and occasionally fly. Depends who is traveling with us. All adults. the people in our group with kids fly. Which route do you take.


----------



## nono

pmdeve said:


> Where is a good place to stop on the way from Philadelphia?


What time of day are you planning to leave?


----------



## pmdeve

We are planning to take 95 all the way down and leaving about 7:30 - 8:00.  We are hoping that we will  be after rush hour in Baltimore and DC.


----------



## NH-to-FL

pmdeve said:


> Where is a good place to stop on the way from Philadelphia?





pmdeve said:


> We are planning to take 95 all the way down and leaving about 7:30 - 8:00. We are hoping that we will be after rush hour in Baltimore and DC.



On our last driving trip south we had stopped in South Jersey to visit family and left about that time.   We decided to break the trip south into two almost equal legs and stopped at the Best Western in Lumberton, NC.  Nice place, pleasant people, with plenty of amenities nearby.


----------



## pmdeve

Thank you.  Sounds like a great place to stop.


----------



## sharadoc

pmdeve said:


> Where is a good place to stop on the way from Philadelphia?



Hi. I don't know if anyone answered this yet as I just jumped in lol.

If you want to stop at around 8 hours, Florence is a good option. It's a busy exit, has tons of fine hotels. Lumberton is a good place for us on the way home.

If you want to push your first day and just have a quick 2nd day, then Savannah GA is great, but it will be 11-12 hours depending on your speed and stops on the way. But then the next day is only 5 hours or so, which means you can get a good night's sleep.

For us, we need to stop at a reasonable time and arrive refreshed and ready for our vacation on day 2, so we don't push anymore. We're not as "enthusiastic" about the drive as we used to be, so we don't want to push too hard on the first day and then get frustrated or annoyed.


----------



## ncc1701

We live outside of Philadelphia in South Jersey.
When we drove we stopped at Walterboro, SC. It's about an hour or so north of Georgia .


----------



## mdelano4

pmdeve said:


> Where is a good place to stop on the way from Philadelphia?



We don't live too far from Philadelphia.  We always use the same route.  95 straight down to Florence, SC.  We stay at the Hampton Inn, Civic Center.  It's right off 95 and across from a strip mall with a Target for the things that the kids inevitably forgot (cell chargers anyone?).  It's nice and clean and most important to us, has inside room entries (we don't do outside entries).  It's 10 to 12 hours (depending on traffic) from the Jersey Shore.  That leaves us a drive of about 7 hours to WDW.  On the way back we stay at a Hampton Inn in Rocky Mount, NC.

On the next drive I am tossing around the idea of driving further south on the way down, maybe in the area of Hilton Head.  I really want to minimize the time in the car on the second day and get the WDW as early as possible.


----------



## rotlex

mdelano4 said:


> We don't live too far from Philadelphia.  We always use the same route.  95 straight down to Florence, SC.  We stay at the Hampton Inn, Civic Center.  It's right off 95 and across from a strip mall with a Target for the things that the kids inevitably forgot (cell chargers anyone?).  It's nice and clean and most important to us, has inside room entries (we don't do outside entries).  It's 10 to 12 hours (depending on traffic) from the Jersey Shore.  That leaves us a drive of about 7 hours to WDW.  On the way back we stay at a Hampton Inn in Rocky Mount, NC.
> 
> On the next drive I am tossing around the idea of driving further south on the way down, maybe in the area of Hilton Head.  I really want to minimize the time in the car on the second day and get the WDW as early as possible.



We live in the Lehigh Valley area of PA.  Until we started driving straight through a few years ago, we used to drive to Georgia\Savannah area.  It's maybe 11-12 hours from where we are and made the drive into Disney the next day very short.  4 hours or so.


----------



## BC1836

Two weeks from today, we start our next drive: #45!

All the best!


----------



## shafke

Hi all... leaving tomorrow morning for the drive... Leaving from Long Island around 5am and heading south... planned route one we hit NJ is 78-81 stopping at Carowinds for a couple of days and then continuing on to FL working our way back to 95.  Is there anything we need to be aware of on these roads?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We leave in 6 days!!!! I can't wait.


----------



## Dean1953

We are leaving Kansas City on May 26, going the St. Louis-Nashville-Atlanta route.  I will be doing all the driving and not looking forward to that.  The plan was to leave at 6AM, get through Atlanta between 7 and 8 PM and make it to Byron, Ga., about an hours south of Atlanta.  That would leave a 5 hour drive the next day to Orlando an some evening time at Magic Kingdom.  I'm going to follow how bad the bridge collapse affects traffic and may try to leave earlier, like around midnight to try to make it between the morning and afternoon rush hours.  If it looks really bad, trying to get through Atlanta, l may go through Memphis and Birmingham to Orlando.


----------



## ILUVDizney

Just got back yesterday from a great Spring Break week at WDW.  I drove down by myself from SW MI with the kids and we stopped to visit and stay with friends in Knoxville, TN.  We stopped again in Valdosta, GA (thanks for the tip on staying there) and just had a short 3.5ish hour drive from there to WDW (we made sure to stop at the FL welcome center after reading about it here ).  The drive down was pretty uneventful - traffic was moving - only a couple slowdowns.  We took I-75 the entire way (cutting over from I-69 in IN) and didn't have any issues except once my GPS told me to get off the highway for an accident close to Knoxville.  Northbound lanes were a different story though and I was glad we were driving South.  The I-85 closure I believe affected Northbound I-75 according to what I read at the GA welcome center.

My husband flew down and met us for vacation so on the way home we drove straight through.  We left Friday at 1:30 pm.  The brush fire off I-4 didn't really affect us (we could see it, but traffic kept moving), but there was tons of traffic and made me glad that we stay on-sight to avoid it on a daily basis.  The toll road out of Orlando was packed and had some slow downs.  We stopped around 7:00 pm to eat and get gas.  There was an accident up ahead anyway - and it was cleared once we finished and were back on I-75.  We kept checking GPS to see which way (I-65 or I-75) would be quickest once hitting Chattanooga, TN.  My husband wanted to take I-65 for some reason and we did end up doing that because it said there was no time difference.  I wish we had taken I-75.  I hit a lot of construction while driving at 4 am which wasn't fun.  I also did not like only having two lanes each way instead of three.  Once out of construction, I-65 was very bumpy too - like hitting potholes going 70 mph...  

We arrived home at 9:30 am yesterday (Sat), so not too bad I thought with having to stop a few times (and a 30 min dinner break).


----------



## ILUVDizney

Wanted to also add that on the way down I hit Atlanta on Sat around 3 pm.  Traffic was busy, but moving (fast) and I didn't have any issues.  Coming home, we hit Atlanta around 10 pm Friday night and it was ok (busy, but not too crazy).  But the Southbound traffic was at a stand-still due to the construction that they're doing at night.  I felt bad for those people stuck in that sandwiched in between all the semis.    Just an fyi if you're considering going South through ATL at night.


----------



## Mainemama

We are traveling from Philadelphia right after July 4th to the gulf coast (beach time precedes the Disney portion of our trip.) Recommended route/stops? We have 3-4 nights to work with either leaving on 7/4 in the afternoon, directly off my kids' parade performance, or 7/5 in the morning.) Drives up to 8 hours a day, but less is good, too. We have stayed in Savannah before and enjoyed it, but I am having a hard time coming up with a logical drive plan. We have 3 kids and are open for adventures along the way. I am also considering the auto train with either a couple of nights in DC first or a couple of nights somewhere non-Disney/non-Beach in FL after. I would appreciate any ideas!


----------



## mdinme

Hi Maine mama, NW York County rez here and a former Amtrak employee. I'd skip the Auto Train unless you've got deep deep pockets and spare time...way too pricey and time consuming. There is just one train each way each day.


----------



## princessfionasmom

We will be driving to the world for the first time at the end of May with a couple of stops along the way.  Heading out from south of Boston to Nashville then Enterprise, AL for my nieces HS graduation. We'll spend two nights there then head to Destin for two nights and from Destin on to WDW.  We are spending 4 nights at WDW before we start our drive from WDW back home.  I'm exhausted just thinking about it but because of my husbands health he cannot fly and we have to bring a lot of his equipment with us. I've never been on such a long trip before. The only thing close was driving to Virginia to visit my sister years ago.  I'll take and tips and tricks I can get on here for making the trip sane or at least as sane as it can be.

I want to see Nashville which is why we are going thru there. Any suggestions on places to stay around Nashville?  My sister and I will be taking turns driving so I'm hoping to head straight to Nashville spend the night then head on after spending the next day in Nashville.

Also any tips of fun things to see on the drive back from Orlando to Boston?  It will just be DH and I driving back so we will need to stop and spend the night somewhere.

If this goes well we will probably do it again!

Thanks!!


----------



## shafke

Just an FYI for potential hot spots... I77 north of Charlotte.   This is a mess.  We lost a minimum of 1/2 hour there.   We stopped at Carowinds and in speaking to the clerk at check in he said the traffic problem is basically "all day every day"

I95 in SC.  We hit two backup... one for bridge work that will be going on til the end of June... about a 5 mile backup.  The other was just before the GA border.  Probably anth 2 or 3 mile.  We didn't sit in this one and used gps to find an alt rte.   in all we lost about 1 1/2 hours in SC.


----------



## nono

princessfionasmom said:


> Also any tips of fun things to see on the drive back from Orlando to Boston?  It will just be DH and I driving back so we will need to stop and spend the night somewhere.
> 
> If this goes well we will probably do it again!
> 
> Thanks!!



Virginia Beach is about 12 hrs. from Orlando (esp. if you leave Orlando around 6 a.m.!)

General tips -- comedy "albums" and audiobooks make for some shared fun while travelling for our crew of 4. Expect the travel to take 2 hours longer than any online mapping service says, just because real life interferes.   Pack a cooler with easy to eat foods...we do cubed cheese, fruits, etc.  Pack a full roll of paper towels. In the car, not the trunk.  You're welcome.   Synchronize the whole car's drinking so that bathroom breaks are coordinated, so as not to waste time visiting every rest area along the way.  We abstain from drinking until 45-60 minutes before the next planned rest stop, and everyone is ready to use the facilities when we arrive. 

If you have anyone who's short, put a piece of luggage under his/her feet as a foot rest so they don't get back fatigue from their feet not being on the floor.


----------



## mantysk8coach

Not sure if I should post this here or start a new thread...so feel free to slap my hand if needed.

Anyway, we are driving in August from Northeast Wisconsin, leaving about 9 p.m. and planing to drive through the night and make it to Atlanta. The kids want to go to World of Coke, and my ex-DH (who is coming on the trip too...long story) and I want to see Centennial Park. We have a hotel booked nearby those places. Is this dumb? How difficult is it to get in and out of Downtown Atlanta and back on the road?

Also...is there a good source to find out about tolls along our route?

Thanks!


----------



## princessfionasmom

nono said:


> Virginia Beach is about 12 hrs. from Orlando (esp. if you leave Orlando around 6 a.m.!)
> 
> General tips -- comedy "albums" and audiobooks make for some shared fun while travelling for our crew of 4. Expect the travel to take 2 hours longer than any online mapping service says, just because real life interferes.   Pack a cooler with easy to eat foods...we do cubed cheese, fruits, etc.  Pack a full roll of paper towels. In the car, not the trunk.  You're welcome.   Synchronize the whole car's drinking so that bathroom breaks are coordinated, so as not to waste time visiting every rest area along the way.  We abstain from drinking until 45-60 minutes before the next planned rest stop, and everyone is ready to use the facilities when we arrive.
> 
> If you have anyone who's short, put a piece of luggage under his/her feet as a foot rest so they don't get back fatigue from their feet not being on the floor.


These tips are awesome!  Thank you


----------



## LAX

shafke said:


> Just an FYI for potential hot spots... I77 north of Charlotte.   This is a mess.  We lost a minimum of 1/2 hour there.   We stopped at Carowinds and in speaking to the clerk at check in he said the traffic problem is basically "all day every day"
> 
> *I95 in SC*.  *We hit two backup... one for bridge work that will be going on til the end of June... about a 5 mile backup.  The other was just before the GA border.* *Probably anth 2 or 3 mile.*  We didn't sit in this one and used gps to find an alt rte.   in all we lost about 1 1/2 hours in SC.



Was this north or southbound?  Perhaps both equally?  Thanks.

LAX


----------



## patclairesmom

shafke said:


> Just an FYI for potential hot spots... I77 north of Charlotte.   This is a mess.  We lost a minimum of 1/2 hour there.   We stopped at Carowinds and in speaking to the clerk at check in he said the traffic problem is basically "all day every day"
> 
> I95 in SC.  We hit two backup... one for bridge work that will be going on til the end of June... about a 5 mile backup.  The other was just before the GA border.  Probably anth 2 or 3 mile.  We didn't sit in this one and used gps to find an alt rte.   in all we lost about 1 1/2 hours in SC.


Where is SC was the backup.  We're driving down at the end of June.


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> Where is SC was the backup.  We're driving down at the end of June.



According to the Waze app, yesterday, it was near Yemassee. We'll be driving there in a week.

All the best!


----------



## pmdeve

What is the Waza app?  We will be driving in a few weeks.


----------



## BC1836

pmdeve said:


> What is the Waza app?  We will be driving in a few weeks.



Waze app! [typo] 

All the best!


----------



## pmdeve

Just loaded the app, thanks.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We arrived! We drove straight through from SE MA. We left last night at 6.
No traffic problems at all except for when we got into FL. 
We saw the signs for the bridge work in SC right before a welcome center. There was no work being done this morning around 8:15. I'm assuming bc  of holiday weekend maybe. That was a bonus. I was a little nervous that the traffic would be awful. We lucked out. 
There was an accident on 95S with the right lane blocked. We went around by 295. Then 17. It took long but better than sitting. It took 20 hrs. But would've been 19 if we didn't have to take the detour. Dam FL drivers


----------



## bdgrbckr13

mantysk8coach said:


> Not sure if I should post this here or start a new thread...so feel free to slap my hand if needed.
> 
> Anyway, we are driving in August from Northeast Wisconsin, leaving about 9 p.m. and planing to drive through the night and make it to Atlanta. The kids want to go to World of Coke, and my ex-DH (who is coming on the trip too...long story) and I want to see Centennial Park. We have a hotel booked nearby those places. Is this dumb? How difficult is it to get in and out of Downtown Atlanta and back on the road?
> 
> Also...is there a good source to find out about tolls along our route?
> 
> Thanks!



We have driven numerous times from southern WI. We usually try to stay just north of Atlanta and get through early (6am) in the morning. This makes for about an 11-hour ride for us the first day. I have never been tempted to stop. Just too busy for me! I-75 takes you right through downtown so it is not difficult to get there. Good luck getting out!

Our route has us going through central Illinois, Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta, and then 75 to the Florida Turnpike. So the only tolls are on either end in the Chicago area in IL and the turnpike in FL. We have I-Pass for IL and just pay cash on the turnpike. Coming back I was in the wrong lane on the turnpike and couldn't get over to pay. Asked at the next toll booth and they told me I would get a bill in the mail. Sure enough about a month later, got a nice picture of the back of our van and a bill for $3.50 for a $2.00 toll.


----------



## bdgrbckr13

bjschil said:


> Aaron, we travelled from SW Wisconsin to DW on December 27, and back home on the 14th.  We did take the alternate route, both times avoiding Atlanta.  Although it was longer by about 1 1/2 hours, the drive through Nashville, Birmingham, Montgomery, Dothan, and then down to I 10 was such a stress free ride, esp. pulling fifth wheels.  We felt we avoided any ice/sleet and snow, which can sometimes accompany the I24'route, and also the route  on I 75 to Atlanta.  I would take your normal planned arrival day, and be rested up for all Disney has to offer.  On the other hand, who wouldn't like an extra day at Disney.  Safe travels.  Have a great trip.



We are looking at a trip the week after Thanksgiving. If we can get a cheap flight we will probably do so for this trip but if not I would like to try this route. Wish I would have done it on the way home from our trip the first week in March. We left Disney on a Saturday before 8 am and all three lanes of 75 were packed. When we hit Jonesboro south of Atlanta things came to a screeching halt. Took us over an hour extra before we got to the north side of Atlanta and got moving again. No fun watching the ETA on the GPS get later and later. Then we got 3 inches of ice and snow overnight in Monteagle. At least the interstate was clear when we got back on the road.

I'd think with the added problem of the bridge being out on I-85, avoiding Atlanta makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Mainemama

mdinme said:


> Hi Maine mama, NW York County rez here and a former Amtrak employee. I'd skip the Auto Train unless you've got deep deep pockets and spare time...way too pricey and time consuming. There is just one train each way each day.


We do have extra time, four nights between Philly and Florida, due to a parade performance that is timed prior to our scheduled arrival day. Auto train has a good saver deal with kids right now. Running the numbers, it would cost $200 more than driving direct, with a hotel stay. I am comfortable spending that much for the experience, but would love more input. Anyone else have suggestions for how to spend 4 nights between PA and FL?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Speedway at MK $2.42 yikes!


----------



## ncc1701

Mainemama said:


> We do have extra time, four nights between Philly and Florida, due to a parade performance that is timed prior to our scheduled arrival day. Auto train has a good saver deal with kids right now. Running the numbers, it would cost $200 more than driving direct, with a hotel stay
> . I am comfortable spending that much for the experience, but would love more input. Anyone else have suggestions for how to spend 4 nights between PA and FL?


In addition to your previous mention of Washington DC , Baltimore is also right off of I95 & Williamsburg VA is about an hour east of I95 ,


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We arrived home safely yesterday.  Drove down from Chicago on 4/7/17 taking 57 to 24 to 75 to the FL Turnpike.  No major traffic delays anywhere.  Completed the drive in 20 hours.  Drove back 4/15 using the same route, 21 hours total.  Least expensive gas was in TN where it was $2.03.  Most expensive gas was near Disney at $2.42.  We were concerned that the road collapse on 85 would negatively affect our trip.  In fact, it made traffic a bit less crazy in Atlanta because all those taking 85 had already taken alternate routes.


----------



## shafke

So we returned from out trip a couple of days ago... left Easter Sunday around 6am and drove to Emporia, VA.  We made it all the way through SC before we started hitting heavy traffic.  Mostly snow birds returning home.  Whenever we would hit a slow down it seemed to be when we caught up to those with a 5th wheel or towing a car.  I don't blame them... if you are comfortable at 65mph that is fine.  It was the people who do not know how to pass.  Note speed limit was 70.  It seems that there are those who are doing 66 and want to pass those who are doing 65.  Unfortunately they do their passing at 66mph and it takes them forever.  This causes a huge line of cars trying to travel at the speed limit to be backed up.

Any way... 2nd day of traveling we left Emporia to head up to Binghamton, NY to drop DS at college.  Took 95 to Fredericksburg and then 17 over to I81.  As we were getting off I95 to 17 we saw the I95 traffic basically his a wall.  We knew we were back in the Northeast since the last 1.5 hours of the trip took 2 hours... construction on I81 north in Hazelton, construction and accident around Binghamton later on.

Overall a good trip.


----------



## BC1836

We made it to Yulee, FL for an overnight stay at 9:15 p.m. We departed the Jersey Shore at 6:15 a.m.

No major traffic problems except for a few several-mile slowdowns: approaching Baltimore's McHenry Tunnel, southern MD, northern VA. No other problems once we cleared Richmond.

Details to follow....

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Most of the time, we stay at a Downtown Disney area hotel for one night before staying on site. We usually stay at the Holiday Inn on Hotel Plaza Bvd. Not a bad place to stay, but they were booked for tonight so we ended up at the nearby Wyndham Hotel. Mistake. The hotel is a dated no frills place  that does not reflect the positive appearance of its lobby. Tomorrow: the Grand Floridian Resort's main building!

All the best.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We left FL at 9:30 am yesterday and arrived this morning at 5:30 am. 
The only major slow down was in SC. We were stop and go for almost an hour. The 2 lanes are really frustrating in SC and NC. 
Interstates should really be at least 3 lanes!!! 
We will be making another drive in July.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from the Grand Floridian Resort!

All the best!


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

We are doing "THE DRIVE" From  MA to Orlando this August. I making a list of places to stop on Roadtrippers. If anyone has suggestions to add to the list, great bathrooms, good rest stops? Totally open to suggestions!


----------



## Rachystar

We are heading to WDW on June 3rd leaving from south central Texas.  Taking DD2 and DD8. We travel a lot around TX but the most we drive a day is 6-8 hours. We are stopping in Baton Rouge, LA on the drive there and then a few days in New Orleans on the way back home. Love all the tips to keep the kids entertained. I know we will hit tolls in FL. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places but I do not seem to find anywhere that shows the amounts for each toll. If someone could tell me round about figures or point me to a website it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nono

Queen2PrincessG said:


> We are doing "THE DRIVE" From  MA to Orlando this August. I making a list of places to stop on Roadtrippers. If anyone has suggestions to add to the list, great bathrooms, good rest stops? Totally open to suggestions!


Kenly on I 95 in North Carolina. Decent coffee...good gas prices (for NC...) and an affordable gift shop!  We usually hit there around 10-11 pm and the kids always love picking out a trinket there.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

nono said:


> Kenly on I 95 in North Carolina. Decent coffee...good gas prices (for NC...) and an affordable gift shop!  We usually hit there around 10-11 pm and the kids always love picking out a trinket there.


Adding it! Thank you


----------



## BC1836

Why We Drive:

Orlando airport tram/monorail broke down: hundreds of good folks missed their flights.

All the best!


----------



## snowmedic

Rachystar said:


> If someone could tell me round about figures


From what I have seen on the sunpass site the Fl. turnpike is 3.75, for two axles. That is the only toll you will hit in Fl. driving across 10 and down I-75 to the turnpike to Disney.


----------



## LAX

ddluvsdisney said:


> We left FL at 9:30 am yesterday and arrived this morning at 5:30 am.
> *The only major slow down was in SC. We were stop and go for almost an hour.* The 2 lanes are really frustrating in SC and NC.
> Interstates should really be at least 3 lanes!!!
> We will be making another drive in July.



It sounds like this occurred on a Saturday.  When I did a similar drive over a weekend during the summer last year, I think we hit slower traffic in SC, but not stop and go.  Do you think this was due to construction/roadwork someone mentioned upthread?

LAX


----------



## Rachystar

snowmedic said:


> From what I have seen on the sunpass site the Fl. turnpike is 3.75, for two axles. That is the only toll you will hit in Fl. driving across 10 and down I-75 to the turnpike to Disney.



thank you!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

LAX said:


> It sounds like this occurred on a Saturday.  When I did a similar drive over a weekend during the summer last year, I think we hit slower traffic in SC, but not stop and go.  Do you think this was due to construction/roadwork someone mentioned upthread?
> 
> LAX


No there was no construction. I think just everyone going home the same day. Ugh!! It was the end of spring break for the northeast.


----------



## Goofygirl17

We just booked our next vacation.  We were going to skip Disney this year because prices have gone up so much in recent years and we had several house disasters that ate up the summer vacation budget.  But, my  older daughter said she'd be happy if we even just went to Magic Kingdom one day.  So we're actually going to have 2-3 park days thanks to my brother who gave us cast member tickets from his job.  We're going to stay off-site as usual and plan on going to daytona, cocoa beach, maybe Blizzard beach and maybe Cape canaveral. 

Any suggestions for other places to visit?

We're going to take our usual inland route and leave on July 13th (so far).


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> We left FL at 9:30 am yesterday and arrived this morning at 5:30 am.
> The only major slow down was in SC. We were stop and go for almost an hour. The 2 lanes are really frustrating in SC and NC.
> Interstates should really be at least 3 lanes!!!
> We will be making another drive in July.



We shared your SC experience this afternoon, between MM 22 and 61, a delay of about 90 minutes! Brutal stop and go...no accidents, no construction, no police stops, no nuthin.' Except stop and go traffic. Ugh!

All the best!


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

SO what do people use to store activities and food for the kids in the car? Any "systems" you really like?  I'm thinking of buying this.

https://www.zulily.com/p/large-back...-240941-37766166.html?pos=5&fromEvent=240941&


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> We shared your SC experience this afternoon, between MM 22 and 61, a delay of about 90 minutes! Brutal stop and go...no accidents, no construction, no police stops, no nuthin.' Except stop and go traffic. Ugh!
> 
> All the best!


So frustrating!!


----------



## BC1836

Drive #45 completed this afternoon at 3:37 p.m. The ride from Petersburg was uneventful except for a brief slowdown in northern, VA. An accident on I-85 south caused a three-mile delay!

Countdown to August...

All the best!


----------



## Shaft41

We will be making our first drive to the World since 2001 in July.  We have flown the last 4 trips, but are much more budget-conscious this year and are driving down.  In 2001, it was just my wife and I, and now we have 5 kids in tow.  I've read most every post of this entire thread, and I thank all of you for the tips and information.  We will be driving the 5 1/2 hours to Cincinnati from our home on Saturday, July 1, going to the Cubs-Reds game that afternoon, and then driving south after the game for a ways to get a little farther on our journey.  I would love to make it to somewhere around Knoxville, TN that night, but I think that's about 3-3.5 hours from Cincinnati, so it might depend on when we leave Ohio.  We should be coming through Atlanta early afternoon of Sunday, so hopefully, there won't be traffic issues there.  Google Maps says about 13 hours from Cincinnati to WDW, so I'm hoping to make it more like 10-11 on that second day of driving to get to our townhome by 7 or 8 p.m.  I've never gone this way before, but does anyone with experience from, say, maybe the Kentucky/Tennessee border think this sounds doable?


----------



## Poohs Pal

Shaft41 said:


> We will be making our first drive to the World since 2001 in July.  We have flown the last 4 trips, but are much more budget-conscious this year and are driving down.  In 2001, it was just my wife and I, and now we have 5 kids in tow.  I've read most every post of this entire thread, and I thank all of you for the tips and information.  We will be driving the 5 1/2 hours to Cincinnati from our home on Saturday, July 1, going to the Cubs-Reds game that afternoon, and then driving south after the game for a ways to get a little farther on our journey.  I would love to make it to somewhere around Knoxville, TN that night, but I think that's about 3-3.5 hours from Cincinnati, so it might depend on when we leave Ohio.  We should be coming through Atlanta early afternoon of Sunday, so hopefully, there won't be traffic issues there.  Google Maps says about 13 hours from Cincinnati to WDW, so I'm hoping to make it more like 10-11 on that second day of driving to get to our townhome by 7 or 8 p.m.  I've never gone this way before, but does anyone with experience from, say, maybe the Kentucky/Tennessee border think this sounds doable?



What time do you expect to be on the road after the game. I don't see driving through Atlanta on Sunday to be a problem. We always Drive the HOV through Atlanta. We drive the 23 to 75 route from Michigan. If it was me and you are expecting to get on the road at a decent time after the game I would want to drive farther than Knoxville. If u don't think that is possible I would be on the road by 5am the next day or earlier.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Poohs Pal said:


> If it was me and you are expecting to get on the road at a decent time after the game I would want to drive farther than Knoxville. If u don't think that is possible I would be on the road by 5am the next day or earlier.



I've lived in the Cincinnati area all my life, so I know a little bit about the area.  

The game is late afternoon (4:10 start), so I don't see them getting on the road before 7 or 7:30.  That would put them in Knoxville sometime around 11:30.  And that's actually going through the mountains very late at night (10:30-11)

Knoxville is about 4 hours from Cincinnati.  We make the trip south all the time.

If you want to stop a little bit before Knoxville, Jellico has most of the major hotel chains.  That's about 45 minutes north of Knoxville, just before the mountains. 

Driving straight through with no stops, it's about 13 hours from here to Orlando.  But we make a number of stops.  Last trip took us about 15 to 15 1/2 hours. 

Knoxville to Orlando is a relatively easy drive.  Leave at 7 AM, you'll get through Atlanta well before noon.

Have fun at the game, and may the home team win.


----------



## Shaft41

LadyBeBop said:


> I've lived in the Cincinnati area all my life, so I know a little bit about the area.
> 
> The game is late afternoon (4:10 start), so I don't see them getting on the road before 7 or 7:30.  That would put them in Knoxville sometime around 11:30.  And that's actually going through the mountains very late at night (10:30-11)
> 
> Knoxville is about 4 hours from Cincinnati.  We make the trip south all the time.
> 
> If you want to stop a little bit before Knoxville, Jellico has most of the major hotel chains.  That's about 45 minutes north of Knoxville, just before the mountains.
> 
> Driving straight through with no stops, it's about 13 hours from here to Orlando.  But we make a number of stops.  Last trip took us about 15 to 15 1/2 hours.
> 
> Knoxville to Orlando is a relatively easy drive.  Leave at 7 AM, you'll get through Atlanta well before noon.
> 
> Have fun at the game, and may the home team win.



Thank you for this info.  Yes, we should hopefully be on the road from Cincinnati by 7:30 at the latest, hopefully earlier if the game cooperates.  (Last year, we were at the Cubs-Reds game that went 15 innings, so that would affect things if it happened again.)  

Getting to Knoxville would be ideal, but, you're right, that's getting in pretty late at night.  However, we're from central Illinois, so it will "feel" like an hour earlier to us.  (Of course, that also applies to getting up and moving the following morning.)  We will want a hotel pretty much right along the interstate.  Whether we were to stop at Jellico or make it to Knoxville, it looks like no more than 10.5-11 hours of driving the next day, so if we leave early, we'll get in by early evening.  

Oh, and as you probably surmised, we'll be rooting for the visiting team.


----------



## BC1836

One wonders if I-95 in SC will ever expand to three lanes?

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> One wonders if I-95 in SC will ever expand to three lanes?
> 
> All the best!


We can only hope!


----------



## BC1836

"Wishes" will soon be ending at the MK, but that doesn't mean we can't stop wishing. How about this wish, 2,000+ mile round trip drivers?_* Wishing that all slow moving drivers stay in the right hand lane, all the way from home to WDW and back!*_

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

BC1836 said:


> One wonders if I-95 in SC will ever expand to three lanes?
> 
> All the best!



Both SC and NC for that matter.   I wouldn't hols my breath!


----------



## patclairesmom

Tips needed on driving straight thru from NJ.  Our check in date at POR is 6/24.  Just found out (yes I know it's late to find out) that my kids HS graduation is 6/23 at 6pm.  I was really hoping that graduation was going to be earlier in the week or even earlier in the day, but can't change that.  We'll have 2 drivers, myself and my DS.  Not sure when what time we should leave..thinking of leaving right after @10pm.  Thanks!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Seeking help from fellow MA drivers!  We are leaving two weeks from today heading to Nashville TN then down to Enterprise AL (niece's graduation) then over to WDW.  What is the best time to get out of MA to avoid as much traffic as possible and what's the best route to get past NY.  The furthest I've ever driven is to VA and that was over 20 years ago.  

TIA!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

patclairesmom said:


> Tips needed on driving straight thru from NJ.  Our check in date at POR is 6/24.  Just found out (yes I know it's late to find out) that my kids HS graduation is 6/23 at 6pm.  I was really hoping that graduation was going to be earlier in the week or even earlier in the day, but can't change that.  We'll have 2 drivers, myself and my DS.  Not sure when what time we should leave..thinking of leaving right after @10pm.  Thanks!


We will be driving straight thru this Friday evening from South Jersey. We have left all different times. This particular time we will be leaving sometime between 7 and 9 PM. I have also left between 11 PM and midnight and never had any issues. As long as you are not in the DC area at PM rush hour, other than unforeseen traffic issues, you should have no problem.


----------



## carwel

We're leaving from east Toronto area through Buffalo along 79/77 route in 10 days. It's been a few years since making this journey. We plan to leave 4/4:30 am on Friday, May 19 to beat Toronto traffic and do the bulk of our journey Friday, w maybe 6 hours left for Saturday. Do you all book your hotel ahead of time, esp if it's a weekend? I like the idea of flexibility to stop when we feel like it, but don't want to waste time looking for somewhere to stay late Friday night.


----------



## patclairesmom

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> We will be driving straight thru this Friday evening from South Jersey. We have left all different times. This particular time we will be leaving sometime between 7 and 9 PM. I have also left between 11 PM and midnight and never had any issues. As long as you are not in the DC area at PM rush hour, other than unforeseen traffic issues, you should have no problem.


Do you nap before you leave or change your sleeping pattern right before?


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

patclairesmom said:


> Do you nap before you leave or change your sleeping pattern right before?


I try to sleep a few hours before I leave. This trip I will be getting home from work by noon and trying to catch some sleep. My daughter is able to drive as well, but I am a control freak and have never been able to let someone else drive me.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Anyone been held up by the I-95 closure at Fredricksburg Exit 126 that started last night? I-95 exit guide says there is construction going on during the evening (I-95 Southbound at mile marker 121 (Ni River Bridge) south of Exit 126 (Massaponax))


----------



## ddluvsdisney

princessfionasmom said:


> Seeking help from fellow MA drivers!  We are leaving two weeks from today heading to Nashville TN then down to Enterprise AL (niece's graduation) then over to WDW.  What is the best time to get out of MA to avoid as much traffic as possible and what's the best route to get past NY.  The furthest I've ever driven is to VA and that was over 20 years ago.
> 
> TIA!


We've done the drive from SE MA a couple different ways. If we drive straight through we leave around 7pm avoiding NY and DC traffic. We just did our last drive straight through last month and leaving at that time worked like a charm. No traffic anywhere all the way to FL. 
If we stop to stay overnight in NC, we leave around 4am on a Saturday.


----------



## toolmanjan

patclairesmom said:


> Tips needed on driving straight thru from NJ.  Our check in date at POR is 6/24.  Just found out (yes I know it's late to find out) that my kids HS graduation is 6/23 at 6pm.  I was really hoping that graduation was going to be earlier in the week or even earlier in the day, but can't change that.  We'll have 2 drivers, myself and my DS.  Not sure when what time we should leave..thinking of leaving right after @10pm.  Thanks!



We live in Toms River.  10pm is a good time to leave.   It should put you near the SC GA state line around sun up.  We always stop at the Maryland house rest stop in Maryland to top off on gas. This way we don't have to worry about needing gas while going through Baltimore or Washington.


----------



## patclairesmom

toolmanjan said:


> We live in Toms River.  10pm is a good time to leave.   It should put you near the SC GA state line around sun up.  We always stop at the Maryland house rest stop in Maryland to top off on gas. This way we don't have to worry about needing gas while going through Baltimore or Washington.


Good idea.  I'm not sure what time regular gas stations open.


----------



## nono

patclairesmom said:


> Tips needed on driving straight thru from NJ.  Our check in date at POR is 6/24.  Just found out (yes I know it's late to find out) that my kids HS graduation is 6/23 at 6pm.  I was really hoping that graduation was going to be earlier in the week or even earlier in the day, but can't change that.  We'll have 2 drivers, myself and my DS.  Not sure when what time we should leave..thinking of leaving right after @10pm.  Thanks!



So.  Do you think you'll be able to sleep while your DS is driving?   If not, ehhhh, I'd back my check in off by a day.  Or get another driver to come along.


----------



## toolmanjan

patclairesmom said:


> Good idea.  I'm not sure what time regular gas stations open.



I haven't had an issue finding an open gas station overnight anywhere along I 95


----------



## patclairesmom

nono said:


> So.  Do you think you'll be able to sleep while your DS is driving?   If not, ehhhh, I'd back my check in off by a day.  Or get another driver to come along.


  He's a good driver so I probably will and we will have another driver, his GF.


----------



## BC1836

Be careful driving in NJ tomorrow: a nor'easter is on the way.

All the best!


----------



## Trinity88

We're planning to drive from Waterloo Ontario (an hour west of Toronto) in August.  I'm not sure which route is best though.  Google maps says to go through Windsor and take I-75.  But I'm reading others saying to go through Buffalo and take I-90/I-79/US-19/I-77 etc. We're planning to leave around 5am, drive to 6/7pm, sleep, and drive the rest the next day. We don't want to stop and smell the roses, we want to get to Florida.  Any thoughts on the best route?


----------



## LadyBeBop

Trinity88 said:


> We're planning to drive from Waterloo Ontario (an hour west of Toronto) in August.  I'm not sure which route is best though.  Google maps says to go through Windsor and take I-75.  But I'm reading others saying to go through Buffalo and take I-90/I-79/US-19/I-77 etc. We're planning to leave around 5am, drive to 6/7pm, sleep, and drive the rest the next day. We don't want to stop and smell the roses, we want to get to Florida.  Any thoughts on the best route?



I'm partial to the I-75 route since I live ten minutes from it.  However, I Mapquest your trip, and it suggested you take the Buffalo route.  That route is a half hour quicker.

Grumbling, I have to agree with Mapquest.  Not only is it shorter and quicker, you have fewer major cities to contend with.  With the Buffalo route, you go through Buffalo, Charlotte (I think) and Jacksonville.  With the I-75 route, you go through Detroit, Cincinnati and (most especially) Atlanta.  Any route that's shorter, quicker and avoids Atlanta is better.

Good luck.


----------



## Cosmic

Trinity88 said:


> We're planning to drive from Waterloo Ontario (an hour west of Toronto) in August.  I'm not sure which route is best though.  Google maps says to go through Windsor and take I-75.  But I'm reading others saying to go through Buffalo and take I-90/I-79/US-19/I-77 etc. We're planning to leave around 5am, drive to 6/7pm, sleep, and drive the rest the next day. We don't want to stop and smell the roses, we want to get to Florida.  Any thoughts on the best route?


You'll have more border crossing options going through Buffalo, the route is shorter, and you'll avoid Atlanta. You pretty much never have to worry about traffic in Buffalo, so that's another worry to cross off. The only problem is you join I-95 after South of the Border.


----------



## toolmanjan

Anyone (still) use CB radios for long vacation drives?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone traveled down I-95 south over the last few days?  Just wondering if there is any dense smoke in the area around Jacksonville, Florida due to the Georgia fires.


----------



## justreading

toolmanjan said:


> Anyone (still) use CB radios for long vacation drives?


Not any more but I remember my handle...The Lady in Red!     Thanks for bringing back those memories!


----------



## edbo77

We do both of these things - not sure where in SE MA you are, but we've taken 95/295 to avoid Providence traffic and we usually leave around 5PM to avoid NYC/DC traffic.


----------



## wdwchamp

Planning to do my first drive to WDW from Indy planning to leave Sat Morning in Oct around 7 am.    I'm thinking of stopping for lunch in Knoxville and staying overnight in Perry GA.  Any recommendations for places to eat in Knoxville and places to stay in Perry?


----------



## Goofygirl17

Ticker check


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I75 vs I95 from Cincinnati. Usually drive I75 but debating on 95 this trip.would be 75 through Knoxville then over to 95. How is the traffic, scenery, rest stops, hotels? Best place to stay for the night? Pro's/cons?


----------



## snowmedic

Cosmic said:


> The only problem is you join I-95 after South of the Border.


Stopped there once for fuel, you won't be missing much.  I couldn't wait to get out of there!


----------



## Cosmic

snowmedic said:


> Stopped there once for fuel, you won't be missing much.  I couldn't wait to get out of there!


I know some people love it, but it holds a special place in my heart because it took me two trips and five years to realize that it wasn't actually on our route. I thought was just sleeping every time we went past it.


----------



## snowmedic

It does look like a neat place, from the road.  I guess something about it just didn't feel right to me.  
There is another person I know and he had a bad experience in that same area.  He won't be stopping there anytime soon either.


----------



## BC1836

Previous comments about South of the Border remind us that on our 40+ drives to WDW via I-95 we have never seen that place even partially full, yet new South of the Border billboards punctuate the interstate. Where does that place get the money to remain open?  

All the best!


----------



## LadyBeBop

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I75 vs I95 from Cincinnati. Usually drive I75 but debating on 95 this trip.would be 75 through Knoxville then over to 95. How is the traffic, scenery, rest stops, hotels? Best place to stay for the night? Pro's/cons?



Big advantage with the 95 route:  No Atlanta. 

We're also from the Cincinnati area. We usually take 75, but we've taken the 95 route a few times. 

Jacksonville is the only major city along the 95 route, and we always seemed to hit it during the wee hours of the morning. So I can't vouch for traffic. 

Knoxville to Asheville is a pretty drive through the mountains. However, it's a bit more winding than 75 in North TN. 

I-26 in NC, just into SC is forest and a nice drive. However, the further you get into SC, the more boring it gets. 

I-95 itself is also boring. Sorta like South GA on 75. 

Can't help you with lodging going down. We've never taken it going, only coming home. We always stayed outside Knoxville.


----------



## BC1836

LadyBeBop said:


> I-95 itself is also boring. Sorta like South GA on 75.



We enjoy a "boring" ride, especially heading south on I-95 as the mile markers get smaller and smaller!

All the best!


----------



## LadyBeBop

BC1836 said:


> We enjoy a "boring" ride, especially heading south on I-95 as the mile markers get smaller and smaller!
> 
> All the best!



As long as we're heading south.   

However, if we're heading north.


----------



## Goofygirl17

I cannot wait!  

22 more days of school!  This is a long year!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> I cannot wait!
> 
> 22 more days of school!  This is a long year!


25 more days for me. Ugh!! It has been a very long year!

and 44 days until we leave.


----------



## BC1836

Periodically, the all-time driving records are updated. See page #1, post #1 to assess your status!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

For those folks driving a long distance to WDW, remember: this is the place to ask questions, provide information and share experiences on the road.

All the best!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

We are driving from top of NJ mid Aug. Plan is to make it to Jacksonville and stay over. Husband is meeting us there as he could not get the day off, so if flying after work. Still undecided between the 95 route or the inland route (only learned of that through the thread). Our plan is setting off at 5am.


----------



## BC1836

BigMommaMouse said:


> We are driving from top of NJ mid Aug. Plan is to make it to Jacksonville and stay over. Husband is meeting us there as he could not get the day off, so if flying after work. Still undecided between the 95 route or the inland route (only learned of that through the thread). Our plan is setting off at 5am.



You should be hitting the end of the greater DC rush hour by the time you get to southern MD-northern VA, if you go via 1-95. 

Consider the inland route if you are close to I-80; consider the I-95 route if you're nearer the NJ Turnpike (but you'll have some rush hour NJ traffic at your planned departure time).

All the best!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BC1836 said:


> You should be hitting the end of the greater DC rush hour by the time you get to southern MD-northern VA, if you go via 1-95.
> 
> Consider the inland route if you are close to I-80; consider the I-95 route if you're nearer the NJ Turnpike (but you'll have some rush hour NJ traffic at your planned departure time).
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the reply. We are only 15 minutes from Rt 80, so inland route it is! Looking forward to driving as all our trips the last 12 years have been long haul flights from the UK.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Noooo!  We can't be on page 2


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17 said:


> Noooo!  We can't be on page 2


 
Indeed!

All the best to all on the road this Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## BC1836

On this Memorial Day, please remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice.

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

Making the trek from NJ.  Leaving Friday 7pm.  Anything along I95 I should avoid?  Construction, bottle necks etc...


----------



## snowmedic

toolmanjan said:


> Making the trek from NJ.  Leaving Friday 7pm.  Anything along I95 I should avoid?  Construction, bottle necks etc...



Not sure of when you will be stopping, I say as long as you get past Richmond before rush hr. everything else should be a breeze.  Saturday traffic through Jacksonville should not be that bad, and that is what I would do, is go through instead of around Jacksonville.


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> Making the trek from NJ.  Leaving Friday 7pm.  Anything along I95 I should avoid?  Construction, bottle necks etc...



Echoing *snowmedic's* useful comments, you should make it to VA in 4 hours (from south NJ) or 5 hours (from north NJ). And passing Richmond before rush hour will not be a problem, unless you make a lengthy stop prior to reaching that area.

Also, there was standstill traffic on I-95 at Lake Marion, SC today (around mm 100). Keep updated by using the Waze app.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> Making the trek from NJ.  Leaving Friday 7pm.  Anything along I95 I should avoid?  Construction, bottle necks etc...



Please keep us posted on your journey (departure time, times crossing state borders, significant delays, etc.). Safe travels!

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

Slow go near New Castle De (paving).   Otherwise lots of cars on the road but moving.  Very lite south of DC. Left Toms River at 9:30.  We are in SC 78 miles north of Savannah Ga.(8:00am) Due in the world around 1:30


----------



## Goofygirl17

Ticker check 

13 days of school left!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> Ticker check
> 
> 13 days of school left!


We have 16 days b/c of snow.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We will not be making the drive this July because we drove in April. Once a year is enough for my DH, since we drive straight through and he does most of the driving. 
It will stink to need to rent a car. 
We'll be back on the road next July I'm sure.


----------



## Claudia1

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I75 vs I95 from Cincinnati. Usually drive I75 but debating on 95 this trip.would be 75 through Knoxville then over to 95. How is the traffic, scenery, rest stops, hotels? Best place to stay for the night? Pro's/cons?



We prefer the I95 drive from Indy thru Cincy to avoid Chattanooga and Atlanta.   We have had too many issues with stopped or slow traffic on the I75 route and the I95 route is usually smooth.   Any stops or slow downs are much less than the normal in Atlanta.


----------



## Claudia1

Does anybody know the exit of Grumpy's gas station off I95 north of Florida, either in Georgia or South Carolina?   We stopped there last trip and they had AMAZING donuts that were fresh at 11am, not hours old.   I lost the business card with the location.


----------



## chepic

61 days until we drive from RI to my happy place.  Kids are getting excited and tomorrow at 7 will be booking my fast passes.   WOO HOOO   This will be our 8th drive down.  Going to leave at midnight this time and see how it goes.


----------



## edbo77

Be careful leaving RI at midnight - what time will it be when you get to the DC area?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

chepic said:


> 61 days until we drive from RI to my happy place.  Kids are getting excited and tomorrow at 7 will be booking my fast passes.   WOO HOOO   This will be our 8th drive down.  Going to leave at midnight this time and see how it goes.


We left from SE MA at 6:00pm in April and it worked perfectly!!


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> We left from SE MA at 6:00pm in April and it worked perfectly!!



It's always satisfying when you have a non-issue drive, one free of traffic jams, lane closures, assorted delays, terrible weather, etc.

All the best!


----------



## chepic

edbo77 said:


> Be careful leaving RI at midnight - what time will it be when you get to the DC area?


We usually leave at 1:00 am and get into DW by 9-10pm, so we thought we would leave the hour earlier to try and get in a bit earlier.   Thanks


----------



## pmdeve

Driving to Disney.  We always hit heavy traffic on I 4.  I know I read someone on this board another route to take instead of using I4 all the way to exit 67. What is the route #.  Does it come in on 95 or on4.   Is it a toll road?  How much does it cost.   Thanks for your help.  These boards have helped so much.


----------



## snowmedic

pmdeve said:


> We always hit heavy traffic on I 4. I know I read someone on this board another route to take instead of using I4 all the way to exit 67. What is the route #. Does it come in on 95 or on4. Is it a toll road? How much does it cost. Thanks for your help.



If you are coming down I-95, stay on 95 to exit 212, hwy. 407 west to hwy. 528, "Beachline" west, and follow that all the way to I-4 and follow signs for Disney.  It adds about 15 minutes extra than going across on I-4.  the tolls are about 5.00 one way.


----------



## BC1836

snowmedic said:


> If you are coming down I-95, stay on 95 to exit 212, hwy. 407 west to hwy. 528, "Beachline" west, and follow that all the way to I-4 and follow signs for Disney.  It adds about 15 minutes extra than going across on I-4.  the tolls are about 5.00 one way.



Good info. Thanks!

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

4 more days of school!!! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## WillandJennB

56 days till we drive from northern Ohio!


----------



## capegirl

28 days till our road trip from MA, and 30 days till we check in! This year we're taking it easy; 2 days down, and back. We have stops planned for VA, and Savannah, on the way down so we're super excited. Hope the traffic, and the weather cooperate.


----------



## WillandJennB

capegirl said:


> 28 days till our road trip from MA, and 30 days till we check in! This year we're taking it easy; 2 days down, and back. We have stops planned for VA, and Savannah, on the way down so we're super excited. Hope the traffic, and the weather cooperate.


That sounds like alot of fun! We've never really stopped either on the way down or driving back, but I would like to some time and spend a few days in Savannah. We are debating on taking 71/75 down this time, instead of 77/95, mostly because we have never gone that route, and, even thought it is longer and goes through Atlanta, it would be nice to see some different scenery (although I would miss the tunnels lol).


----------



## capegirl

WillandJennB said:


> That sounds like alot of fun! We've never really stopped either on the way down or driving back, but I would like to some time and spend a few days in Savannah. We are debating on taking 71/75 down this time, instead of 77/95, mostly because we have never gone that route, and, even thought it is longer and goes through Atlanta, it would be nice to see some different scenery (although I would miss the tunnels lol).



Right, you can't miss the tunnels!  We've never ventured over to Atlanta, but it sounds like a great route.


----------



## Liisa1965

We returned earlier this week from nine nights at WDW. Such an easy drive this year! We left home, outside Philly, at 3 AM. Avoided all of the traffic in the DC area and Richmond. In the past we've always left home at about 8 AM, and our goal is always to reach Savannah the first day, and it never happens. By avoiding all of that traffic this year, we blew past Savannah and got to Brunswick, GA at about 5 PM. Next day was an easy and quick drive. Coming home was a little tricky with some serious thunderstorms around Jacksonville, but other than that no issues.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Ticker check!  3 more days of school then the serious planning begins!  We're only going to the parks for 3-4 days but will be staying in a timeshare for 2 weeks so lots of planning for other stuff to do.  We're thinking about getting water park annual passes but I'm not sure.  Also going to Daytona, maybe Cocoa Beach, and who knows where else!!


----------



## arminnie

We either drive directly from Central Arkansas (just under 2000 miles) or from Central Arkansas via our 2nd home in New Orleans (2200 miles). Reading these posts I realize how lucky we are that traffic is pretty much a non-issue.  Tallahassee is the largest city that we drive thru.

We've learned to check out alternate routes from Google maps often taking non Interstate highways for a few miles to avoid Atlanta, Memphis or even Jackson, MS.  We like to stop at small local restaurants and often find some real gems off the beaten track.


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17: What is your departure time and proposed route?

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

BC1836 said:


> Goofygirl17: What is your departure time and proposed route?
> 
> All the best!


We leave shoreline CT around 3- 3:30 am and take the inland route.  Much less stress than 95.  Dvczerfs gave me the route years ago and we really like it much better.


----------



## chepic

Goofygirl17 said:


> We leave shoreline CT around 3- 3:30 am and take the inland route.  Much less stress than 95.  Dvczerfs gave me the route years ago and we really like it much better.



What's that route? How long did it take you?  Thinking that we might want to try off 95 this year.


----------



## Goofygirl17

chepic said:


> What's that route? How long did it take you?  Thinking that we might want to try off 95 this year.




This is the basic route.  You can get a AAA triptik that gives you the specifics. 

95 south

Exit 21 to Tappan Zee bridge/white plains

merge onto 287 west

Exit 15 onto 287

Exit 21B onto 78 west

merge onto 81 south

Exit 81 merge onto 77 south

keep left at fork- 26 east

exit 169A onto 95 south.

I think we've driven at least 8 times.  My husband was only able to come with us one time (no time off in the summer) so I've been the only driver with either my two girls (very young when we first went) and now with them and their friends.  It's such a less stressful drive.  We've only hit traffic a couple times.


ETA- It has taken us as little as 19 1/2 hours and as long as 21 but that's just driving time- not counting stopping to eat/bathroom/gas etc.  Because I'm the only driver we stop for the night when I'm tired- usually 12 or 13 hours.  I don't usually book a hotel ahead of time because I don't know how far we'll get.  Last year I did because the year before we had trouble finding a room- but we also were a little bit off this route because we were going to visit an animal sanctuary in GA on the way down.


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17 said:


> This is the basic route.  You can get a AAA triptik that gives you the specifics.
> 
> 95 south
> 
> Exit 21 to Tappan Zee bridge/white plains
> 
> merge onto 287 west
> 
> Exit 15 onto 287
> 
> Exit 21B onto 78 west
> 
> merge onto 81 south
> 
> Exit 81 merge onto 77 south
> 
> keep left at fork- 26 east
> 
> exit 169A onto 95 south.
> 
> I think we've driven at least 8 times.  My husband was only able to come with us one time (no time off in the summer) so I've been the only driver with either my two girls (very young when we first went) and now with them and their friends.  It's such a less stressful drive.  We've only hit traffic a couple times.
> 
> 
> ETA- It has taken us as little as 19 1/2 hours and as long as 21 but that's just driving time- not counting stopping to eat/bathroom/gas etc.  Because I'm the only driver we stop for the night when I'm tired- usually 12 or 13 hours.  I don't usually book a hotel ahead of time because I don't know how far we'll get.  Last year I did because the year before we had trouble finding a room- but we also were a little bit off this route because we were going to visit an animal sanctuary in GA on the way down.



Good luck on the route, especially the Tappan Zee Bridge crossing and the drive on 287 and 78!

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

BC1836 said:


> Good luck on the route, especially the Tappan Zee Bridge crossing and the drive on 287 and 78!
> 
> All the best!


 
BC- I've driven this route at least 6 or 7 times now and haven't had any problem on the bridge or 287 or 78.  We leave around 3-3:30 am and get over the Tappan Zee around 5:30 so we miss the traffic.  We've only hit traffic on the other routes a couple times and honestly even then it's a lot less stressful than traffic on 95.  People just seem more courteous- no switching back and forth in lanes and tailgating.  It's a much nicer, less stressful ride for us.


----------



## dvczerfs

View attachment 246834


Goofygirl17 said:


> BC- I've driven this route at least 6 or 7 times now and haven't had any problem on the bridge or 287 or 78.  We leave around 3-3:30 am and get over the Tappan Zee around 5:30 so we miss the traffic.  We've only hit traffic on the other routes a couple times and honestly even then it's a lot less stressful than traffic on 95.  People just seem more courteous- no switching back and forth in lanes and tailgating.  It's a much nicer, less stressful ride for us.


Here you go goofygirl. I live real close to I78 so when you hit the Pa. State line, that's is real close to "home" on this chart. This includes gas stops, restroom stops and drive thrus. I tend to hang around 5-7 miles over the speed limit.
If your leaving on a week day, don't hit Harrisburg pa, Charlotte nc or Columbia sc at rush hours.
I'm not sure where google maps or map quest gets there info. from, maybe they push the car and not drive it.lol
Have a nice trip!!!


----------



## Minnie_mom97

chepic said:


> 61 days until we drive from RI to my happy place.  Kids are getting excited and tomorrow at 7 will be booking my fast passes.   WOO HOOO   This will be our 8th drive down.  Going to leave at midnight this time and see how it goes.


We are driving from RI for the first time in Sept! Let me know how you do. We were planning to leave after midnight...thoughts??


----------



## Goofygirl17

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 246834
> Here you go goofygirl. I live real close to I78 so when you hit the Pa. State line, that's is real close to "home" on this chart. This includes gas stops, restroom stops and drive thrus. I tend to hang around 5-7 miles over the speed limit.
> If your leaving on a week day, don't hit Harrisburg pa, Charlotte nc or Columbia sc at rush hours.
> I'm not sure where google maps or map quest gets there info. from, maybe they push the car and not drive it.lol
> Have a nice trip!!!




Thank you!  It takes us about 3-3 1/2 hours to get to your exit (you told me to wave one time  ) so I also don't know why mapquest etc says the inland route is so much longer.


----------



## chepic

Minnie_mom97 said:


> We are driving from RI for the first time in Sept! Let me know how you do. We were planning to leave after midnight...thoughts??


We drive every year.   Leave no later than 1 am and you can make it all the way down by late evening.  We pretty much stick to 95 south all the way.


----------



## chepic

Goofygirl17 said:


> This is the basic route.  You can get a AAA triptik that gives you the specifics.
> 
> 95 south
> 
> Exit 21 to Tappan Zee bridge/white plains
> 
> merge onto 287 west
> 
> Exit 15 onto 287
> 
> Exit 21B onto 78 west
> 
> merge onto 81 south
> 
> Exit 81 merge onto 77 south
> 
> keep left at fork- 26 east
> 
> exit 169A onto 95 south.
> 
> I think we've driven at least 8 times.  My husband was only able to come with us one time (no time off in the summer) so I've been the only driver with either my two girls (very young when we first went) and now with them and their friends.  It's such a less stressful drive.  We've only hit traffic a couple times.
> 
> 
> ETA- It has taken us as little as 19 1/2 hours and as long as 21 but that's just driving time- not counting stopping to eat/bathroom/gas etc.  Because I'm the only driver we stop for the night when I'm tired- usually 12 or 13 hours.  I don't usually book a hotel ahead of time because I don't know how far we'll get.  Last year I did because the year before we had trouble finding a room- but we also were a little bit off this route because we were going to visit an animal sanctuary in GA on the way down.




It looks like if I do that it will be approx 21 hours versus the 20 straight on 95.  But you are saying that the traffic is better.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Minnie_mom97 said:


> We are driving from RI for the first time in Sept! Let me know how you do. We were planning to leave after midnight...thoughts??


I think you're safe leaving anytime after 6pm. We usually leave SE MA around 6:30. It is smooth sailing all the way.


----------



## Minnie_mom97

ddluvsdisney said:


> I think you're safe leaving anytime after 6pm. We usually leave SE MA around 6:30. It is smooth sailing all the way.


Some of us are working that day and we were planning On getting a little sleep in and leaving 2-3 am. But I think I will take the advice and leave between 12-1 am instead


----------



## justreading

We've only hit traffic on the other routes a couple times and honestly even then it's a lot less stressful than traffic on 95.  People just seem more courteous- no switching back and forth in lanes and tailgating.  It's a much nicer, less stressful ride for us.[/QUOTE]

I completely agree about Rt 81 being less stressful and the drivers being more courteous than on Rt 95.  Even if the drive is an hours longer on paper, in reality, you'd likely spend that extra hour in traffic somewhere on 95.


----------



## Goofygirl17

chepic said:


> What's that route? How long did it take you?  Thinking that we might want to try off 95 this year.





dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 246834
> Here you go goofygirl. I live real close to I78 so when you hit the Pa. State line, that's is real close to "home" on this chart. This includes gas stops, restroom stops and drive thrus. I tend to hang around 5-7 miles over the speed limit.
> If your leaving on a week day, don't hit Harrisburg pa, Charlotte nc or Columbia sc at rush hours.
> I'm not sure where google maps or map quest gets there info. from, maybe they push the car and not drive it.lol
> Have a nice trip!!!



This is the route we take.  I can't wait!


----------



## sdoll

Goofygirl17 said:


> Ticker check!  3 more days of school then the serious planning begins!  We're only going to the parks for 3-4 days but will be staying in a timeshare for 2 weeks so lots of planning for other stuff to do.  We're thinking about getting water park annual passes but I'm not sure.  Also going to Daytona, maybe Cocoa Beach, and who knows where else!!



We have only done the water parks the last 3 trips.  We love our time share resort and love the area.  The water parks are our happy place and we still get the Disney magic at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## Goofygirl17

sdoll said:


> We have only done the water parks the last 3 trips.  We love our time share resort and love the area.  The water parks are our happy place and we still get the Disney magic at a fraction of the cost!



That's what we were going to do originally but my brother has cast member tickets to give us so we're going to  use those.  We love blizzard beach but our favorite slides are closed so I don't think we're going to go there.


----------



## chepic

Goofygirl17 said:


> That's what we were going to do originally but my brother has cast member tickets to give us so we're going to  use those.  We love blizzard beach but our favorite slides are closed so I don't think we're going to go there.




We are planning on Typhoon Lagoon this year.   Rented a cabana!!!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

chepic said:


> We are planning on Typhoon Lagoon this year.   Rented a cabana!!!!


We love Typhoon Lagoon! but I heard they closed the shark pool. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## Shaft41

Well, tomorrow the journey begins. From west-central Illinois to Cincinnati for the Cubs-Reds game, then hopefully down around Knoxville, TN for the night, then on to Florida on Sunday. Thanks for all the info we've gleaned from this thread. Loving gas prices right now; hoping for limited construction.


----------



## nono

Shaft41 said:


> Well, tomorrow the journey begins. From west-central Illinois to Cincinnati for the Cubs-Reds game, then hopefully down around Knoxville, TN for the night, then on to Florida on Sunday. Thanks for all the info we've gleaned from this thread. Loving gas prices right now; hoping for limited construction.


Have a safe trip.  Hope the Cubs win!


----------



## chepic

ddluvsdisney said:


> We love Typhoon Lagoon! but I heard they closed the shark pool. Do you know anything about that?



A co-worker of mine just told me that too.   I wasn't aware.  That is a cool thing to do there so maybe they are just sprucing it up.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

chepic said:


> A co-worker of mine just told me that too.   I wasn't aware.  That is a cool thing to do there so maybe they are just sprucing it up.


I hope so. It is really cool.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Shaft41 said:


> Well, tomorrow the journey begins. From west-central Illinois to Cincinnati for the Cubs-Reds game, then hopefully down around Knoxville, TN for the night, then on to Florida on Sunday. Thanks for all the info we've gleaned from this thread. Loving gas prices right now; hoping for limited construction.



How did it go today?  Sorry about the game (actually not really), but at least my home team won.

We actually made the trip from Northern Kentucky to the Smokies. There is a slowdown around Mt Vernon, but it didn't cost us too much time. Maybe about 20 minutes.


----------



## WillandJennB

Shaft41 said:


> Well, tomorrow the journey begins. From west-central Illinois to Cincinnati for the Cubs-Reds game, then hopefully down around Knoxville, TN for the night, then on to Florida on Sunday. Thanks for all the info we've gleaned from this thread. Loving gas prices right now; hoping for limited construction.


 Good luck on the drive!!! Please let us know how the drive is. We are taking I-75 in August so I'm curious how it is. Thanks!!!


----------



## Shaft41

LadyBeBop said:


> How did it go today?  Sorry about the game (actually not really), but at least my home team won.
> 
> We actually made the trip from Northern Kentucky to the Smokies. There is a slowdown around Mt Vernon, but it didn't cost us too much time. Maybe about 20 minutes.


We left Cincinnati about 8:30 and drove e to our hotel West of Knoxville, TN. Got in about midnight. Heading out for the remaining 9-10 hours. Traffic on 75 was good. A few spots of construction, but no lane closures, which we seem to have lots of in Illinois.


----------



## Goofygirl17

10 days!!!


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17 said:


> 10 days!!!



29 days!


----------



## WillandJennB

37 days till we leave


----------



## chepic

31


----------



## chepic

BC1836 said:


> 29 days!



We will be down there the same time.  We will be at OKW


----------



## BC1836

chepic said:


> We will be down there the same time.  We will be at OKW



Split stay for us: Poly - GFR.

All the best!


----------



## capegirl

* 7 days* till we hit the road from SE Mass; have stops in VA, and SC. We're traveling with extended family this time around;  we wanted shorter hours on the road for the little ones. So*  9 days* until we hit Disney property. Big packing weekend for us,  in addition to gathering our favorite road snacks. We're super excited to get this show on the road!


----------



## Goofygirl17

capegirl said:


> * 7 days* till we hit the road from SE Mass; have stops in VA, and SC. We're traveling with extended family this time around;  we wanted shorter hours on the road for the little ones. So*  9 days* until we hit Disney property. Big packing weekend for us,  in addition to gathering our favorite road snacks. We're super excited to get this show on the road!



We're leaving Thursday morning around 3 am from southern CT checking in on Friday!  I can't wait!!


----------



## patclairesmom

Just got back from our trip to Disney.  We left at 12:15 am on Sat June 24th from what I'll call the Northeastern part of Central Jersey which will explain why it takes about 45 to 60 minute to get to the turnpike.  It was smooth sailing.  Del Memorial Bridge at 1:45, Baltimore at 2:45, DC 3:30, stopped for gas in Petersburg Va at 5:45, then my notes get fuzzy.  We did hit traffic in SC around mile marker 65 to about mile marker 50.  We arrived at POR @ 4:30.  So with the stops for Gas and once at Dunkin Donuts, I think we made great time.   We also drove back straight thru where we left POR at 7:30 am and got back home @1am.  We hit a terrible rain storm in NC which slowed us down and then another one on the NJ Turnpike.  

My thoughts on driving straight through.  I'm not sure I would do it again.  My son drove some of the way down but I'll put it this way, when we were on Test Track, I made the decision that I was going to drive home only since it reminded me of his driving   I didn't mind driving home because after walking so much on our trip, it was nice to sit down for awhile.


----------



## capegirl

patclairesmom said:


> Just got back from our trip to Disney.  We left at 12:15 am on Sat June 24th from what I'll call the Northeastern part of Central Jersey which will explain why it takes about 45 to 60 minute to get to the turnpike.  It was smooth sailing.  Del Memorial Bridge at 1:45, Baltimore at 2:45, DC 3:30, stopped for gas in Petersburg Va at 5:45, then my notes get fuzzy.  We did hit traffic in SC around mile marker 65 to about mile marker 50.  We arrived at POR @ 4:30.  So with the stops for Gas and once at Dunkin Donuts, I think we made great time.   We also drove back straight thru where we left POR at 7:30 am and got back home @1am.  We hit a terrible rain storm in NC which slowed us down and then another one on the NJ Turnpike.
> 
> My thoughts on driving straight through.  I'm not sure I would do it again.  My son drove some of the way down but I'll put it this way, when we were on Test Track, I made the decision that I was going to drive home only since it reminded me of his driving   I didn't mind driving home because after walking so much on our trip, it was nice to sit down for awhile.



Happy you made it home safe and sound. I would need to be blindfolded if my son ever drove.   I'm hoping we don't run into any torrential downpours on our trip, not fun. Wish we could drive straight through, but we'd never make it.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

patclairesmom said:


> Just got back from our trip to Disney.  We left at 12:15 am on Sat June 24th from what I'll call the Northeastern part of Central Jersey which will explain why it takes about 45 to 60 minute to get to the turnpike.  It was smooth sailing.  Del Memorial Bridge at 1:45, Baltimore at 2:45, DC 3:30, stopped for gas in Petersburg Va at 5:45, then my notes get fuzzy.  We did hit traffic in SC around mile marker 65 to about mile marker 50.  We arrived at POR @ 4:30.  So with the stops for Gas and once at Dunkin Donuts, I think we made great time.   We also drove back straight thru where we left POR at 7:30 am and got back home @1am.  We hit a terrible rain storm in NC which slowed us down and then another one on the NJ Turnpike.
> 
> My thoughts on driving straight through.  I'm not sure I would do it again.  My son drove some of the way down but I'll put it this way, when we were on Test Track, I made the decision that I was going to drive home only since it reminded me of his driving   I didn't mind driving home because after walking so much on our trip, it was nice to sit down for awhile.


Thanks for the report we are driving from Sussex County NJ for the first time in August. Looking forward to it, but still nervous.


----------



## nono

FWIW, we always drive straight down from NJ, but stay over on the way back.  We find hanging out at a hotel, and discussing the highlights of our Disney trip to be an enjoyable part of the returning home ritual. We aren't slammed back into reality too fast.


----------



## Dean1953

We just got back from driving Kansas City to Orlando and back.  I did all the driving.  Driving down May 20, we stopped in the Smokey Mountains and went through Atlanta Monday afternoon in a breeze.  The return was a different story.  We left last Saturday.  I 75 was clogged from Orlando to where we got off in Chattanooga.  South of Atlanta through to the intersection of I 85 was stop and go traffic, which I didn't expect on a Saturday afternoon, and Georgia, in general, was a pain to drive through.  The rest of the trip home was uneventful.  I was driving in Florida for 7 weeks and noticed that drivers like to pass on your right, speed up and cut in at the last possible second as far in front as possible.  There were many times that I didn't think that there was enough space to cut in but they managed to do it anyway.  The other observation was the many toll booths that I saw.  Or, in two instances that I didn't see but am sure that I will be getting a bill shortly.  This system wasn't set up with the tourist in mind, as Florida residents can buy a SunPass decal and pre pay and zip by the toll booths.  I bought a SunPass decal at the Florida Welcome Center on the way to Orlando for $25 and when I was setting it up, there turned out to be no money on the Pass.  for the rest of the trip, I paid the tolls.  If I lived in Florida, I could get used to the SunPass system but probably not the aggressive drivers on the highways.


----------



## java

The 95 vs 81 debate has begun. Last few trips we have gone 81 (Longer mileage wise officially but generally no traffic so we find it's shorter time wise)
Thinking of changing it up this time. Any recent 95 trips? I see the above one from CT and it gives me hope. I would leave around 3am trying to get through D.C./VA border before rush hour. But even typing that gives me hives. 
Opinions?


----------



## toolmanjan

java said:


> The 95 vs 81 debate has begun. Last few trips we have gone 81 (Longer mileage wise officially but generally no traffic so we find it's shorter time wise)
> Thinking of changing it up this time. Any recent 95 trips? I see the above one from CT and it gives me hope. I would leave around 3am trying to get through D.C./VA border before rush hour. But even typing that gives me hives.
> Opinions?



I'm thinking you need to leave earlier than 3am.  I live in Toms River NJ and prefer to leave no later than midnight.  I've hit slow areas in northern NC leaving any later.  Ideally hitting the SC border as the sun comes up.


----------



## java

toolmanjan said:


> I'm thinking you need to leave earlier than 3am.  I live in Toms River NJ and prefer to leave no later than midnight.  I've hit slow areas in northern NC leaving any later.  Ideally hitting the SC border as the sun comes up.


ugh that's not happening. I need some sleep as I will be the only driver. Maybe I should stick with I 81


----------



## Goofygirl17

java said:


> The 95 vs 81 debate has begun. Last few trips we have gone 81 (Longer mileage wise officially but generally no traffic so we find it's shorter time wise)
> Thinking of changing it up this time. Any recent 95 trips? I see the above one from CT and it gives me hope. I would leave around 3am trying to get through D.C./VA border before rush hour. But even typing that gives me hives.
> Opinions?



We're leaving Thursday morning at 3 and taking the inland route. We live in shoreline CT.  It's so much less stressful even when there is traffic. I don't think I would take 95 ever again.


----------



## Antaniasmom

Just returned from Disney on 7/3...sad to come home.  We left at 1215 am from Central CT on 6/24 and took 95 all the way down.  We got really lucky because besides a relentless UPS trucker we had no issues at all....we did not come across any accidents and there were no significant slowdowns.  We made it to Richmond Hill GA in 14.5 hours which is my personal best.  I would not go to FL any other way.  Coming home, however, we did take 81 because i dont care how long it takes me to come back to this crummy state!!  But going TO FL I would never take 81 down cuz I want to cut time getting there.


----------



## amcnj

java said:


> The 95 vs 81 debate has begun. Last few trips we have gone 81 (Longer mileage wise officially but generally no traffic so we find it's shorter time wise)
> Thinking of changing it up this time. Any recent 95 trips? I see the above one from CT and it gives me hope. I would leave around 3am trying to get through D.C./VA border before rush hour. But even typing that gives me hives.
> Opinions?



Since you are talking about rush hours I guess you are heading down on a weekday.  I am an hour and 10 minutes from the Delaware Memorial Bridge and leave around 2:30 AM and am cruising past DC at 5:30 AM, and have been fine each time.  In general I have heard the DC morning rush is 6-10 AM, but am not sure if it is equally bad throughout that 4 hour window.  Hopefully someone else has some real world experience with that!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

amcnj said:


> Since you are talking about rush hours I guess you are heading down on a weekday.  I am an hour and 10 minutes from the Delaware Memorial Bridge and leave around 2:30 AM and am cruising past DC at 5:30 AM, and have been fine each time.  In general I have heard the DC morning rush is 6-10 AM, but am not sure if it is equally bad throughout that 4 hour window.  Hopefully someone else has some real world experience with that!



I have just returned on July 4th from a last minute drive trip. We left on Friday night at 7PM and arrived at our hotel by 10:30 AM. I always make sure I leave when I won't hit DC rush hour. I live in South Jersey so as long as I am past there by 5:30 AM it is normally easy going.


----------



## BC1836

Goofygirl17 said:


> 10 days!!!



*Goofygirl17* should be on the road!

All the best!


----------



## capegirl

We hit the road from SE MA this morning. Passed through some wild weather and traffic in DC. We are staying in the great state of Virginia tonight. Hoping for less drama on the road tomorrow.


----------



## capegirl

Sorry double post. Wonky WiFi at Hampton Inn!


----------



## BC1836

Get ready for some BIG changes at WDW, as reported at D23. There are even some new internal _transportation_ plans. And get ready for the last Great Movie _Ride_ next month.

All the best!


----------



## Goofygirl17

BC1836 said:


> *Goofygirl17* should be on the road!
> 
> All the best!



We had to cancel our trip because of a family crisis I don't think we'll have a chance to go again until next summer. Very bummed that we missed riding the great movie ride one more time.


----------



## kerry34

Looking for a bit of advice for our upcoming trip in a few weeks.  We are leaving central MA on a Wednesday morning around 8am. Stopping for the night in Virginia.  Planning on the inland route because I am worried about hitting traffic, especially due to the time we have to leave.  In the past we have gone 84 through Scranton and down 81.  I am considering taking 84/15/95/287/Tappan Zee/78 to 81 this time and I am wondering what the traffic looks like on 78 in PA during the day.  I have never driven this way, but according to google maps it would shave 45 minutes off as compared to the 84-81 route.  Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NH-to-FL

kerry34 said:


> I am considering taking 84/15/95/287/Tappan Zee/78 to 81 this time



I can't comment on 78 through PA but I have made the 287/Tappen Zee/GSP/80/287 then the 78 segment through NJ many times and have always found it to be very busy with occasional clogs.  Especially the 287 segments across the Tappen Zee and between 80 and 78.   

Take a couple of days and check google traffic for the times you expect to be traveling various segments and see how bad the traffic is.  My suspicion is that you won't save as much time as predicted.

Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## kerry34

NH-to-FL said:


> I can't comment on 78 through PA but I have made the 287/Tappen Zee/GSP/80/287 then the 78 segment through NJ many times and have always found it to be very busy with occasional clogs.  Especially the 287 segments across the Tappen Zee and between 80 and 78.
> 
> Take a couple of days and check google traffic for the times you expect to be traveling various segments and see how bad the traffic is.  My suspicion is that you won't save as much time as predicted.
> 
> Wishing you safe travels!


Thank you very much for your input.  I will definitely check out the traffic for our timeframe,  I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## The Prophet

I learned a new term today -- Shunpiking (The act of deliberately avoiding roads that require payment of a fee or toll to travel on them, usually by traveling on alternate "free" roads which bypass the toll road)

My next trip down is in a day or two from Long Island, NY and plan on paying only one toll (Port Authority NJ --> NY) during my trip
Unfortunately, its not worth it to drive 300 miles out of the way to avoid this one toll


----------



## kazfloyd

Getting ready to travel 95 south early Friday morning from Philly, any night road work going on?  Any issues lately?   Plan on leaving by 3 am.

For those asking, best to hit DC by 5:30 am to avoid the rush. Closer to 6 am gets dicey.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shafke

The Prophet said:


> I learned a new term today -- Shunpiking (The act of deliberately avoiding roads that require payment of a fee or toll to travel on them, usually by traveling on alternate "free" roads which bypass the toll road)
> 
> My next trip down is in a day or two from Long Island, NY and plan on paying only one toll (Port Authority NJ --> NY) during my trip
> Unfortunately, its not worth it to drive 300 miles out of the way to avoid this one toll



Port Authority tolls are for Hudson River crossings. The only way that I am aware of to get off LI w/o paying any kind of toll is to take one of the East River bridges into Manhattan which is not worth it.  Next, if you are on any kind of highway there is a toll entering PA... I80, I78, I95 all have tolls crossing into PA.   There may be ways around this but is it worth the extra travel time.

The cheapest I can figure for tolls is to take Throgs Neck bridge out and cross the GWB and then take I80-I287-I78-... etc to the inland route.  Once in PA there are no more tolls.

Coming home you can go the same was except go from I81-I78-I287 south to Outerbridge crossing and then Verazzano Bridge where there is no toll incoming.

Leaving from LI you will have a minimum of 2 tolls each way unless you want to go crazy on travel time.


----------



## chepic

Goofygirl17 said:


> We had to cancel our trip because of a family crisis I don't think we'll have a chance to go again until next summer. Very bummed that we missed riding the great movie ride one more time.


So sorry.  Hope all is ok, and my prayers are with you.


----------



## The Prophet

shafke said:


> Port Authority tolls are for Hudson River crossings. The only way that I am aware of to get off LI w/o paying any kind of toll is to take one of the East River bridges into Manhattan which is not worth it.  Next, if you are on any kind of highway there is a toll entering PA... I80, I78, I95 all have tolls crossing into PA.   There may be ways around this but is it worth the extra travel time.
> 
> The cheapest I can figure for tolls is to take Throgs Neck bridge out and cross the GWB and then take I80-I287-I78-... etc to the inland route.  Once in PA there are no more tolls.
> 
> Coming home you can go the same was except go from I81-I78-I287 south to Outerbridge crossing and then Verazzano Bridge where there is no toll incoming.
> 
> Leaving from LI you will have a minimum of 2 tolls each way unless you want to go crazy on travel time.




Take the LIE to the 59th (Koch) bridge (free)
Go crosstown to the Lincoln tunnel (free)
Instead of the NJ Turnpike, take RT 1 South (free)
Take RT 1 to the real I 95 (I 95 is not contiguous from Florida to Maine - There is a gap in NJ)
Cross into PA from NJ on I 95 (free)
Save $4.00 in Delaware by using the bypass (free)
Save $4.00 by taking the 695 Beltway around Baltimore

Northbound there is that pesky $8.00 toll to cross the Millard E. Tydings Memorial Bridge, but that can be avoided as well
This leaves the only toll for the Port Authority crossing from NJ to NY

Cost savings is about $60.00, which is about a tank and a half of gas for my mini van


----------



## BC1836

The Prophet said:


> Take the LIE to the 59th (Koch) bridge (free)
> Go crosstown to the Lincoln tunnel (free)
> Instead of the NJ Turnpike, take RT 1 South (free)
> Take RT 1 to the real I 95 (I 95 is not contiguous from Florida to Maine - There is a gap in NJ)
> Cross into PA from NJ on I 95 (free)
> Save $4.00 in Delaware by using the bypass (free)
> Save $4.00 by taking the 695 Beltway around Baltimore
> 
> Northbound there is that pesky $8.00 toll to cross the Millard E. Tydings Memorial Bridge, but that can be avoided as well
> This leaves the only toll for the Port Authority crossing from NJ to NY
> 
> Cost savings is about $60.00, which is about a tank and a half of gas for my mini van



Good suggestions! However, using Route 1, with its numerous stoplights, instead of the NJ Turnpike [I-95] may not be worth the monetary savings. But avoid the Turnpike during rush hours.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Goofygirl17 said:


> We had to cancel our trip because of a family crisis I don't think we'll have a chance to go again until next summer. Very bummed that we missed riding the great movie ride one more time.


I stopped in to see how your trip went......... I hope everything is ok. Thoughts and prayers goofygirl.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Goofygirl17 said:


> We had to cancel our trip because of a family crisis I don't think we'll have a chance to go again until next summer. Very bummed that we missed riding the great movie ride one more time.


Sorry to hear that. Hope all is well.


----------



## The Prophet

BC1836 said:


> Good suggestions! However, using Route 1, with its numerous stoplights, instead of the NJ Turnpike [I-95] may not be worth the monetary savings. But avoid the Turnpike during rush hours.
> 
> All the best!



After a massive backup yesterday around the VA/NC border, I found myself driving over the Saint Mary's river around sunset yesterday 

Pulled into WDW just before midnight


----------



## java

A safety question. DH will be driving down seperately from the rest of us(long story work related and that car will stay in Florida)
We are in nj. I will stop someplace near GA or further if I can do it. He will leave a day later and planned on just napping in his car someplace vs. a hotel. I said that was crazy. 
He says no big deal.
I think it will be hot as hell in there. 
Any thoughts? Anyone ever sleep in their car?


----------



## BC1836

java said:


> A safety question. DH will be driving down seperately from the rest of us(long story work related and that car will stay in Florida)
> We are in nj. I will stop someplace near GA or further if I can do it. He will leave a day later and planned on just napping in his car someplace vs. a hotel. I said that was crazy.
> He says no big deal.
> I think it will be hot as hell in there.
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever sleep in their car?



Some I-95 rest stops are "safer" for napping than others. The VA Welcome Center (mm 132) is one of the best, since it is patrolled by the police. The same goes for the FL welcome center. Other rest stops on I-95 don't feature a regular police presence; however, those other stops usually have other drivers napping as well, reinforcing the "safety in numbers" assumption. Daytime napping in the summer will be uncomfortable.

[We are preparing for our 46th drive, since 2002, from NJ.]

All the best.


----------



## dvczerfs

java said:


> A safety question. DH will be driving down seperately from the rest of us(long story work related and that car will stay in Florida)
> We are in nj. I will stop someplace near GA or further if I can do it. He will leave a day later and planned on just napping in his car someplace vs. a hotel. I said that was crazy.
> He says no big deal.
> I think it will be hot as hell in there.
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever sleep in their car?


For years, we would stop at a hotel, check in and I would sleep two hours max and sit there waiting for others to get back on the road. When dd grew up, I got rid of the minivan and bought a Mercedes. I'm the only person in the world who couldn't get comfortable driving in a Benz. Lol 
One trip, I had enough. Dw didn't feel she was able to drive so we pulled off in Virginia at the exact rest stop BC mentioned. I kinda laid down in the back and slept for two hours and we hit the road again.
On that trip, dw and I talked about it, we need a bigger car, back to a minivan. 
Got home from that trip in 2015,traded my four year old Mercedes in on a 2016 Chrysler town and country limited addition, anniversary series. 
I could never sleep in a car, my back wouldn't take it. Basically I have a double bed in the back of my van. Built a retaining wall so the luggage stays behind the wall. The bed is made of 12 inches of memory foam, sleeping bag and a fitted sheet. Very comfortable and roomy. I have card board cut outs for the side windows, keeps the light out. 
We have made three trips with the van and slept in a few rest stops including the Florida welcoming center. 
I was always felt the same way as far as how safe, but I feel just as safe there as I do in a hotel. Believe it or not, a lot of the rest stops have a lot of people sleeping in there cars. Truck parking is packed and there are people around.
This past March, we didn't have a problem with the temperature. September trips we leave the van running with the a/c going and the built in DVD player playing a moving.
We arrive at wdw around 6-7am on a Saturday morning. I avoid all traffic in Jax and Orlando.
After check in, some breakfast, you will find us in the corner of the resort parking lot, under a tree if possible, with the a/c on taking a nap, watching movies.


----------



## The Prophet

java said:


> A safety question. DH will be driving down seperately from the rest of us(long story work related and that car will stay in Florida)
> We are in nj. I will stop someplace near GA or further if I can do it. He will leave a day later and planned on just napping in his car someplace vs. a hotel. I said that was crazy.
> He says no big deal.
> I think it will be hot as hell in there.
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever sleep in their car?



I arrive at the Florida welcome station after it closed, missing my free glass of OJ

Anyway, even though it was in the evening, it was not desolate.

Many drivers stopping to use the restrooms and we saw a Florida State trooper on patrol


----------



## debf

We are checking into Pop on 8/13 then moving to CBR on the 14th. Our original plan was to get up and leave around 3:00 in the morning on 8/12. Now we are thinking about leaving NY around 2:00 in the afternoon on the 11th to get some driving in. I don't expect we will get too far. Maybe into southern Va. I was thinking this would help with the traffic on Saturday. We are driving I95. Opinions please. Do you think we are just wasting money by adding an extra night on the road? Last time we drove on a Saturday the traffic was terrible.


----------



## buzzmom12

Hi we are leaving from NJ (right over the bridge from Philly) in a few weeks.  Any thoughts on using bypasses or should we take I95 straight through? Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## BC1836

debf said:


> We are checking into Pop on 8/13 then moving to CBR on the 14th. Our original plan was to get up and leave around 3:00 in the morning on 8/12. Now we are thinking about leaving NY around 2:00 in the afternoon on the 11th to get some driving in. I don't expect we will get too far. Maybe into southern Va. I was thinking this would help with the traffic on Saturday. We are driving I95. Opinions please. Do you think we are just wasting money by adding an extra night on the road? Last time we drove on a Saturday the traffic was terrible.



It all depends on where in NY you are departing from. All things remaining equal, and if southern VA is a goal, try Emporia. It's only 11 miles from the NC border, and will give you a better head start on your Sunday drive. Several well known hotel chains at Exit 11 (A & B). Consider Rocky Mount, NC if you can drive a bit further. Note: It's not a waste of money if you can get a chance to relax and get some proper sleep...and put I-95 on the back burner.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

buzzmom12 said:


> Hi we are leaving from NJ (right over the bridge from Philly) in a few weeks.  Any thoughts on using bypasses or should we take I95 straight through? Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks



The founder of this thread, who resides at the Jersey Shore, always takes the I-95 route, despite occasional traffic problems. Our 46th NJ-to-WDW-via-I-95 drive commences next week.

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

buzzmom12 said:


> Hi we are leaving from NJ (right over the bridge from Philly) in a few weeks.  Any thoughts on using bypasses or should we take I95 straight through? Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks



We always take I95.  More important what time you leave to avoid rush hour traffic.   We leave from Toms River NJ before midnight to avoid traffic in Baltimore, DC and Richmond.  The only time we deviate from I95 is to avoid using the DC beltway by getting on MD295 just after going through the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel.  MD295 is a straight shot to I495 just east of the Washington harbor drawbridge.  I have hit traffic on MD295 overnight but it still has been a time saver.


----------



## amcnj

buzzmom12 said:


> Hi we are leaving from NJ (right over the bridge from Philly) in a few weeks.  Any thoughts on using bypasses or should we take I95 straight through? Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks




Are you leaving on a weekday or weekend day? What time of day do you expect to leave your home?  The DC area rush hours are reportedly 6-10 AM and 3-7 PM.


----------



## debf

BC1836 said:


> It all depends on where in NY you are departing from. All things remaining equal, and if southern VA is a goal, try Emporia. It's only 11 miles from the NC border, and will give you a better head start on your Sunday drive. Several well known hotel chains at Exit 11 (A & B). Consider Rocky Mount, NC if you can drive a bit further. Note: It's not a waste of money if you can get a chance to relax and get some proper sleep...and put I-95 on the back burner.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks. We are about 45 minutes south of Albany. You're right, the chance to relax and sleep is worth it.


----------



## buzzmom12

amcnj said:


> Are you leaving on a weekday or weekend day? What time of day do you expect to leave your home?  The DC area rush hours are reportedly 6-10 AM and 3-7 PM.


On a Thursday so super early.


----------



## amcnj

buzzmom12 said:


> On a Thursday so super early.



I am an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge.  I try and leave by 2:30 AM and am sailing by DC at around 5:30 AM and Richmond by 7 AM, and so far have just stayed on 95.


----------



## amcnj

toolmanjan said:


> We always take I95.  More important what time you leave to avoid rush hour traffic.   We leave from Toms River NJ before midnight to avoid traffic in Baltimore, DC and Richmond.  The only time we deviate from I95 is to avoid using the DC beltway by getting on MD295 just after going through the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel.  MD295 is a straight shot to I495 just east of the Washington harbor drawbridge.  I have hit traffic on MD295 overnight but it still has been a time saver.




So you have found that in general MD295 is preferable to 95?  Does this vary by day of the week or time of day you are driving?


----------



## toolmanjan

amcnj said:


> So you have found that in general MD295 is preferable to 95?  Does this vary by day of the week or time of day you are driving?



The beltway loops around Washington.  If you look on a map MD295 is almost dead straight.  Two things that I don't like about MD295 The lanes are not well marked and could use a repave and reline in sections.  Still my preferred route near Washington.


----------



## Mikeb1892

Thoughts on my travel plan please (driving straight through):  Leaving Binghamton, NY on a Friday afternoon, 5:30 PM, late October.  Prefered route:  81 to Harrisburg, 15 to Frederick, 270-495-95 past DC and all the way to I-4.  Couple questions:  How will traffic be at DC (I'm guessing we'll arrive at the 270-495 interchange approx 10PM)?  Any other traffic issues I should consider?  Harrisburg?  Jackonsville (should hit approx 9-10 am Sat morning?  Thanks


----------



## BC1836

Mikeb1892 said:


> Thoughts on my travel plan please (driving straight through):  Leaving Binghamton, NY on a Friday afternoon, 5:30 PM, late October.  Prefered route:  81 to Harrisburg, 15 to Frederick, 270-495-95 past DC and all the way to I-4.  Couple questions:  How will traffic be at DC (I'm guessing we'll arrive at the 270-495 interchange approx 10PM)?  Any other traffic issues I should consider?  Harrisburg?  Jackonsville (should hit approx 9-10 am Sat morning?  Thanks



All things remaining equal, avoiding rush hour traffic in metro areas is essential. And as one who had done a number of "straight through" drives, get plenty of rest. 

All the best!


----------



## Mikeb1892

BC1836 said:


> All things remaining equal, avoiding rush hour traffic in metro areas is essential. And as one who had done a number of "straight through" drives, get plenty of rest.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks. I'll have to push through as we have a BOG at 435 on arrival day. I'm hoping to arrive at GF by 2.


----------



## chepic

We are leaving in 4 more days.   I will be a very good secretary and write down all the stops and miles we do along the way and report in on Saturday night.   Kids are getting psyched.


----------



## Trinity88

Does anyone know a way to find out ahead of time what your tolls will be?  I'm driving to from Southern Ontario to Orlando in a few weeks.  We're crossing at Buffalo, then PA, WV, VA, NC, SC, GA, FL.  I'm finding it very difficult to figure out where and when I'll have to pay tolls. It seems I can look it up by state, but even then it's hard to know if I'm driving through a certain area.  I'm wondering if EZpass would be a good idea just to save some time, but I need to figure out what tolls I'm paying in the states that use ezpass.


----------



## java

Sounds like you are going the 81 route? Then I think there are no tolls until you get to Florida(which doesn't use ezpass) 




Trinity88 said:


> Does anyone know a way to find out ahead of time what your tolls will be?  I'm driving to from Southern Ontario to Orlando in a few weeks.  We're crossing at Buffalo, then PA, WV, VA, NC, SC, GA, FL.  I'm finding it very difficult to figure out where and when I'll have to pay tolls. It seems I can look it up by state, but even then it's hard to know if I'm driving through a certain area.  I'm wondering if EZpass would be a good idea just to save some time, but I need to figure out what tolls I'm paying in the states that use ezpass.


----------



## Cosmic

Trinity88 said:


> Does anyone know a way to find out ahead of time what your tolls will be?  I'm driving to from Southern Ontario to Orlando in a few weeks.  We're crossing at Buffalo, then PA, WV, VA, NC, SC, GA, FL.  I'm finding it very difficult to figure out where and when I'll have to pay tolls. It seems I can look it up by state, but even then it's hard to know if I'm driving through a certain area.  I'm wondering if EZpass would be a good idea just to save some time, but I need to figure out what tolls I'm paying in the states that use ezpass.


We've got two round-trips from Buffalo under our belts. If you're going the fastest way from Buffalo according to Google Maps... Bridge-190-90-79-19-77-26-95-4, the only tolls are in NY and WV. They're both EZpass states.


----------



## BC1836

The founder of this thread will depart on the 46th 2,000+ mile round trip to WDW in about 90 minutes (that's about 1:30 a.m. on August 3, 2017 from the Jersey Shore). 

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread will depart on the 46th 2,000+ mile round trip to WDW in about 90 minutes (that's about 1:30 a.m. on August 3, 2017 from the Jersey Shore).
> 
> All the best!



Safe travels!


----------



## Trinity88

Cosmic said:


> We've got two round-trips from Buffalo under our belts. If you're going the fastest way from Buffalo according to Google Maps... Bridge-190-90-79-19-77-26-95-4, the only tolls are in NY and WV. They're both EZpass states.



That is the route we're taking.  I'm reading there is a toll in PA as well on 90, or does the toll in NY cover it?


----------



## Cosmic

Trinity88 said:


> That is the route we're taking.  I'm reading there is a toll in PA as well on 90, or does the toll in NY cover it?


I don't see it on Wikipedia or anywhere else; the 90 in PA is free. If you're talking about the Bing road color, I think they consider it a toll road until the first exit in PA. The New York Thruway was grandfathered in to the federal Interstate Highway System; that's why tolls are still collected there (to pay off construction bonds that were actually paid off back in the 90s, but we're getting off topic). The WV Turnpike is probably the same way. Any of the I-whatever roads that don't have tolls today are unlikely to get them in the near future, so you're safe.


----------



## pmdeve

Driving home to Philly we usually stop at Fayetteville Nc.   We want to go Further this trip.  Any suggestions where 
we can stop for the night in VA


----------



## RK13

pmdeve said:


> Driving home to Philly we usually stop at Fayetteville Nc.   We want to go Further this trip.  Any suggestions where
> we can stop for the night in VA


 we have stayed in Glen Allen, which is just north of Richmond.  Plenty of hotels and restaurants.


----------



## chepic

On route now.  Left Warwick at 1:02.  Will update as we go.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

pmdeve said:


> Driving home to Philly we usually stop at Fayetteville Nc.   We want to go Further this trip.  Any suggestions where
> we can stop for the night in VA


We usually make it to Fredicksburg VA


----------



## nono

chepic said:


> On route now.  Left Warwick at 1:02.  Will update as we go.


Safe travels and have fun!!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

chepic said:


> On route now.  Left Warwick at 1:02.  Will update as we go.


Warwick is close to me. Safe trip.


----------



## chepic

1:20 and in South Carolina.  Some traffic in Virginia, but otherwise pretty normal driving


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BigMommaMouse said:


> Warwick is close to me. Safe trip.


Close to me too


----------



## chepic

Left at 1:02 AM and pulling into resort in 5 min.  95 south the entire way.  Another trip has begun.   Should have stated that it was 8:30pm when we pulled in.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings from! the Poly!
Uneventful driving from the Jersey Shore a few days ago. The 1:20 p.m, departure was the key to our "success!"
All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Greetings from! the Poly!
> Uneventful driving from the Jersey Shore a few days ago. The 1:20 p.m, departure was the key to our "success!"
> All the best!



Have a good trip!  I am assuming that was supposed to say a 1:20 AM departure, otherwise you would have been in DC at a bad time on a weekday!  Unless you found some secret route you are not sharing?!?!?!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Have a good trip!  I am assuming that was supposed to say a 1:20 AM departure, otherwise you would have been in DC at a bad time on a weekday!  Unless you found some secret route you are not sharing?!?!?!



Yup! 1:20 AM!!! 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Yup! 1:20 AM!!!
> 
> All the best!



 Drat!  I was hoping you had discovered a secret route!


----------



## BC1836

The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!

All the best!


----------



## disneymom06

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!


Congrats!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations!! That is so fantastic. Good for you!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!


Thats wonderful. Congratulations on your new home. New Jersey will miss you.


----------



## amcnj

As


BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!



 As a former NJ exit 67 resident, I wish you the best.  I guess your WDW trip frequency may skyrocket, albeit with much shorter drive times!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> As
> 
> 
> As a former NJ exit 67 resident, I wish you the best.  I guess your WDW trip frequency may skyrocket, albeit with much shorter drive times!



Exit 67? That's our exit!

We appreciate the kind and generous comments made by you and others!

All the best!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Congratulations.  

Hopefully you'll still be posting stats on your 2,000+ Mile Round Trips from WDW to NJ.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Exit 67? That's our exit!
> 
> We appreciate the kind and generous comments made by you and others!
> 
> All the best!



Yes we had conversed about that one time years ago, how it was coincidentally exit 67 in NJ and in FL!  I am further south now too, but still in NJ, so no where near as much further south as you will soon be!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!



I'm very happy for you!  I will miss your trips...I've always traveled with you in my mind!


----------



## java

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!



Congratulations!! NJ's loss FL gain! 

I am live en route! Left nj at 5AM drove 8 hours and took a break in NC. We will hit the road bright and early tomorrow.

Road updates(I81) was smooth sailing heavy police in VA(cheap gas FYI) and NC. Kept seeing construction signs but never hit any delays. So far so good. 

Unfortunately, I booked what I thought was the same hotel as last time and it's not..... but still ok.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!



Wow, congratulations to you both!  

That's my dream one day too.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Just thought of something.
You have to get used to pumping your own gas ALL THE TIME!


----------



## toolmanjan

LadyBeBop said:


> Just thought of something.
> You have to get used to pumping your own gas ALL THE TIME!




What a nightmare!!!


----------



## yaya74

Does driving during the week get less traffic than driving during the weekend?

We drove to Orlando last year in early August. Left at 7am on a Saturday and got tons of traffic along the way...
However, last week, we too drove down to Orlando, but left on a Tuesday at 6am.. smooth all the way on I-95 to Savanna GA where we stayed for the night.. The only hiccup was the road construction near Emporia VA where one lane was closed.. That hiccup took us 1 hour.. 

Next time (I don't know when) we are gonna drive straight through without the overnight stay in GA.


----------



## BC1836

Drive #46 Report:

Departed the Jersey Shore on Thursday, Aug. 3 at 1:20 a.m.
DE: 2:45 a.m.
MD: 3:02 a.m.
VA: 4:48 a.m. (1-hour nap/rest at VA Welcome Center)
NC: 8:43 a.m. (1 hour nap/rest at rest stop)
SC: 12:28 p.m.
GA: 3:25 p.m.
FL: 5:18 p.m. (stayed over night in Palm Coast, arriving at 7:05 p.m.)
One-day stay at another central FL location before arriving at Lake Buena Vista on Saturday, August 4.

We experienced no heavy traffic and did not go on I-4 when we went to our other location (a house hunting journey). Driving very early in the morning on a weekday helped.

The return home was another story:

Departed WDW on Friday, August 11 at 9:02 a.m.
GA: 12:33 p.m.
SC: 2:22 p.m.
NC: 5:20 p.m.
VA: 8:04 p.m. (stayed over night in Petersburg, but a giant two-lanes-to-one-lane shift because of construction just four miles from our exit delayed our arrival about 20 minutes).

On Saturday, we departed Petersburg (cheapest gas at $2.05!) at 9:27 a.m. and experienced stop-and-go traffic for over 25 miles starting around Frederickburg. Brutal. Some similar slow downs in MD and DE (which increased our drive time to over an hour and a half). We reached NJ at 2:50 p.m. and had no traffic problems the rest of the way.

Our next scheduled WDW drive is in late October, but we might be FL residents by then. Stay tuned! 

All the best!


----------



## yaya74

BC1836 said:


> Drive #46 Report:
> 
> Departed the Jersey Shore on Thursday, Aug. 3 at 1:20 a.m.
> DE: 2:45 a.m.
> MD: 3:02 a.m.
> VA: 4:48 a.m. (1-hour nap/rest at VA Welcome Center)
> NC: 8:43 a.m. (1 hour nap/rest at rest stop)
> SC: 12:28 p.m.
> GA: 3:25 p.m.
> FL: 5:18 p.m. (stayed over night in Palm Coast, arriving at 7:05 p.m.)



Thank you for sharing your time stamps. 
How did you prep yourself, physically, for the drive?? We always leave around 6-7am. My husband and I could never get a good night sleep prior to leaving.


----------



## BC1836

*yaya 74*: No special sleeping prep for the drive, since I don't sleep well before a drive. For us, it was better to get an early head start on the drive.

All the best!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

yaya74 said:


> Thank you for sharing your time stamps.
> How did you prep yourself, physically, for the drive?? We always leave around 6-7am. My husband and I could never get a good night sleep prior to leaving.


There was a post (I think on this thread), from a marathon runner. They said the night before (so Sunday if your leaving Tuesday) is the day to make sure you get great sleep. As mostly everyone is in excitement mode the night before.


----------



## patclairesmom

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread and his wife just bought a house in FL, about 1 hour northwest of WDW. It appears that our ongoing 2,000+ mile round trips will be coming to an end next year. However, we plan on driving back to NJ each summer, so we will always be a part of this thread...and the wonderful folks who have made it one of the DISBoards most important locations!
> 
> All the best!



Congratulations!  I've always found your driving reports helpful.


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> Congratulations!  I've always found your driving reports helpful.



You are quite welcome!

Note: Our 46th drive totaled 2,388 miles.

All the best!


----------



## Trinity88

We head out for our first ever drive to Disney from near Toronto Ontario a week from tomorrow! 

I'll keep track of our times.  We're crossing in Buffalo and going through PA, VA, WV, NC and stopping in Charlotte for the night.  Then NC, SC, GA, FL the next day.  I just hope my kids don't kill each other...


----------



## morrik5

Trinity88 said:


> We head out for our first ever drive to Disney from near Toronto Ontario a week from tomorrow!
> 
> I'll keep track of our times.  We're crossing in Buffalo and going through PA, VA, WV, NC and stopping in Charlotte for the night.  Then NC, SC, GA, FL the next day.  I just hope my kids don't kill each other...


Will watch your progress, we're heading out from Oshawa in April.


----------



## LadyBeBop

How did this end up on page 3?  

Anyway, good news for those travelling I-75 through Ohio.  Starting at 5 AM this Monday morning, all four lanes of the I-75 bridge going from Cincinnati to Kentucky will be open.  And starting Monday morning the following week, all four lanes going north from Kentucky to Cincinnati will open.

The bridge was down to two, and sometimes one lane both ways since early summer, causing backups and delays.

BTW, if you're travelling this weekend, I would seriously consider an alternative route.  The bridge is down to one lane so they can meet their 5 AM Monday deadline.


----------



## macraven

_A gentle bump to keep this excellent thread on first page _


----------



## deedeew80

Not sure if this is the correct spot for this post or not so please point me in the right direction if not.

We will be driving down to Disney from NJ next August 2018. This will be hubby and I 2nd time driving. Last time we drove was 2007 and it was horrible! We hit monsoon rain basically all the way down. We didn't make it to our hotel until 2am, when we were supposed to arrive by at least 11. We were exhausted and miserable. I am not a fan of long drives, but hubby hates to fly and the only way we can go to Disney is if we drive so I'm making the sacrifice! Lol! Anyway. This time we will have our two kids with us, will be 8 & 6 then. So looking for tips for the drive, best stopping point, best hotels that are affordable, any roads to avoid, things of that nature? We look to be going on I95 I'm assuming. Coming from NJ, Camden County, right over he bridge from Philadelphia! TIA!


----------



## Tanooki

Never again!
We're driving home (close to Montreal, Canada) today and I had the brilliant idea of suggesting we try I-95 all the way back since we usually do the inland route. We did 81-77-26-95-4 on the way down on August 5-6 (we stay in VA overnight) and I so wish we used that route to come back home! Yesterday was actually great, although we arrived in Richmond/Glen Allen (where we spent the night) in a MAJOR storm but weather is weather, right? Today is another story. We keep getting stuck in traffic here and there, and the GPS is sending us all over the place to avoid this. We've just reached NJ now so I hope we'll be ok for the rest of the road but a word to the wise : keep using the inland itinerary! It might seem a little longer (an hour for us) but it's so much simpler and much less stress (for me!).


----------



## justreading

Tanooki said:


> Never again!
> We're driving home (close to Montreal, Canada) today and I had the brilliant idea of suggesting we try I-95 all the way back since we usually do the inland route. We did 81-77-26-95-4 on the way down on August 5-6 (we stay in VA overnight) and I so wish we used that route to come back home! Yesterday was actually great, although we arrived in Richmond/Glen Allen (where we spent the night) in a MAJOR storm but weather is weather, right? Today is another story. We keep getting stuck in traffic here and there, and the GPS is sending us all over the place to avoid this. We've just reached NJ now so I hope we'll be ok for the rest of the road but a word to the wise : keep using the inland itinerary! It might seem a little longer (an hour for us) but it's so much simpler and much less stress (for me!).



I sure hope the rest of your trip is smooth sailing! 
I want to print out your words and hang them from my dashboard so I see them whenever I am driving to/from WDW.  The Inland route is about an extra hour on paper for me but in real life it is sooooo much better!  More courteous drivers, much less stressful, more attractive surroundings, all whichmakes for a much better drive. When I'm driving home,  I get a false sense that 95 will be ok and get stuck in terrible stop and go traffic from Richmond untill after Baltimore. Very frustrating.   
Thanks for the reminder to always take the inland route!


----------



## Tanooki

justreading said:


> I sure hope the rest of your trip is smooth sailing!
> I want to print out your words and hang them from my dashboard so I see them whenever I am driving to/from WDW.  The Inland route is about an extra hour on paper for me but in real life it is sooooo much better!  More courteous drivers, much less stressful, more attractive surroundings, all whichmakes for a much better drive. When I'm driving home,  I get a false sense that 95 will be ok and get stuck in terrible stop and go traffic from Richmond untill after Baltimore. Very frustrating.
> Thanks for the reminder to always take the inland route!



We finally made it but it was not smooth sailing until we hit NY (although NJ was not that bad but still...). All in all, we lost about 3 hours in traffic and detours so we will definitely stick with the inland route from now on!


----------



## nono

deedeew80 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct spot for this post or not so please point me in the right direction if not.
> 
> We will be driving down to Disney from NJ next August 2018. This will be hubby and I 2nd time driving. Last time we drove was 2007 and it was horrible! We hit monsoon rain basically all the way down. We didn't make it to our hotel until 2am, when we were supposed to arrive by at least 11. We were exhausted and miserable. I am not a fan of long drives, but hubby hates to fly and the only way we can go to Disney is if we drive so I'm making the sacrifice! Lol! Anyway. This time we will have our two kids with us, will be 8 & 6 then. So looking for tips for the drive, best stopping point, best hotels that are affordable, any roads to avoid, things of that nature? We look to be going on I95 I'm assuming. Coming from NJ, Camden County, right over he bridge from Philadelphia! TIA!



It depends on so many things.  We've done the overnight in one shot. We've done the get up super-early and make it most the way to finish up the next morning.  For awhile, when our kids were about your children's age, we would leave about 4 pm on the ferry (we are very close to the Cape May - Lewes Ferry) and have a late dinner in the VA Beach area before crashing early.  As someone alluded to recently, not all of us sleep well the night before travel, so this always got us on the road between 4-5 a.m. and we'd be in WDW  12 hours later. Now, we take the 2:30 p.m. ferry and drive overnight, arriving in Orlando around 8 a.m. with one 30-45 min sleep break in GA.  We take turns overnight driving and sleeping (or else that wouldn't work very well )

The biggest things is to not put yourself under the gun as in: we have a dream ADR the day of arrival so we must push on, etc.   That just sets you up to make a potentially bad decision on the road. 

Happy Travels!


----------



## debf

What is a good area to stop for the night when taking home the 95-26-77-81 route? Last time we had a terrible time finding a place to stay. Thanks.


----------



## java

debf said:


> What is a good area to stop for the night when taking home the 95-26-77-81 route? Last time we had a terrible time finding a place to stay. Thanks.



Depending on where you are driving to- we have stopped in Rock Hill SC (tons of hotels) or Mooresville/Lake Norman area ranging from 8-9 hours from disney.


----------



## Mikeb1892

My only suggestion is plan ahead if you're stopping on a Saturday night during college football season. Don't wait until you're on the road and getting sleepy to try and find a hotel. It took us over 2 hours once.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Mikeb1892 said:


> My only suggestion is plan ahead if you're stopping on a Saturday night during college football season. Don't wait until you're on the road and getting sleepy to try and find a hotel. It took us over 2 hours once.



That's true for any southern route.  We go down I-75 from Cincinnati.  On our last trip to Disney during the college football season, we wanted to spend the night in Lake City.  We made it, but ended up paying overpriced rates at a motel east on I-10 (20 miles out of our way), because motels were all booked in town.  For a Florida State game.  And Florida State is in Talahassee, 100 miles away.


----------



## chepic

deedeew80 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct spot for this post or not so please point me in the right direction if not.
> 
> We will be driving down to Disney from NJ next August 2018. This will be hubby and I 2nd time driving. Last time we drove was 2007 and it was horrible! We hit monsoon rain basically all the way down. We didn't make it to our hotel until 2am, when we were supposed to arrive by at least 11. We were exhausted and miserable. I am not a fan of long drives, but hubby hates to fly and the only way we can go to Disney is if we drive so I'm making the sacrifice! Lol! Anyway. This time we will have our two kids with us, will be 8 & 6 then. So looking for tips for the drive, best stopping point, best hotels that are affordable, any roads to avoid, things of that nature? We look to be going on I95 I'm assuming. Coming from NJ, Camden County, right over he bridge from Philadelphia! TIA!




We drive every year.  Our kids have always been very good in the car, so truly we are blessed.  When they were your kids' ages, we made certain they had plenty to do:  coloring books, snacks, car games (pre-electronics).  We would leave RI at 2-3am and drive until at least South Carolina which was usually around dinner time.  We would just pick an exit that had a sign for a place to stay, and never had to worry about a reservation.  There are tons of hotels along 95 in the Carolinas.  We would leave the hotel by 9 and would be at Disney by the afternoon check in time.  We would only stop for gas breaks and go into the gas stations for the bathroom.  We bring a cooler with food, so we don't stop at the fast food joints.

Now they are 12 and 16 with tablets/phones and plenty to do so we do not stop.  We leave at 1am and are in Disney by 8-9pm depending upon traffic.  My husband prefers 95 south, even though I told him to try the other path that the others here on this thread have suggested.  We have been lucky on the way down, it is usually on the way home we suffer the 95 north blues!  LOL

Have a great trip.


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct spot for this post or not so please point me in the right direction if not.
> 
> We will be driving down to Disney from NJ next August 2018. This will be hubby and I 2nd time driving. Last time we drove was 2007 and it was horrible! We hit monsoon rain basically all the way down. We didn't make it to our hotel until 2am, when we were supposed to arrive by at least 11. We were exhausted and miserable. I am not a fan of long drives, but hubby hates to fly and the only way we can go to Disney is if we drive so I'm making the sacrifice! Lol! Anyway. This time we will have our two kids with us, will be 8 & 6 then. So looking for tips for the drive, best stopping point, best hotels that are affordable, any roads to avoid, things of that nature? We look to be going on I95 I'm assuming. Coming from NJ, Camden County, right over he bridge from Philadelphia! TIA!




Figure out what day of the week you are leaving and then what works best for your family so far as departure times and how long you can take it in the car for one day!  If a weekday, you want to avoid the DC area between 6 and 10 AM and 3-7PM.  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, and my preferred plan is to leave by 2:30 AM, passing DC by 5:30 AM, driving straight through and arriving that evening at WDW.  Everyone else slept in the car till somewhere in NC.  A couple of weeks ago though I had to pick someone up at a DC metro stop first, so altered my plans.  I picked them up at 12:30 PM on a Friday, then drove to Henderson GA, so only had another 4 hours to go the second day.  We arrived at the hotel in GA around 11 pm.    There was some congestion in VA and a little more volume here and there, which added a total of maybe 60 minutes compared to my usual early morning drives, but otherwise nothing else was noticeably different.  There are lots of good places to spend the night if you feel you cannot do it all in one day.  If you determine the number of hours you think you can drive that first day, and thus the general area you will reach, then people here can help with the places they have stopped.  The drive home we did a straight through, leaving WDW at 7 AM and arriving home a little after midnight.  Again there was a little congestion in VA (it was a Sunday and maybe around 8 pm or so) which caused a delay of around 30 minutes.


----------



## deedeew80

amcnj said:


> Figure out what day of the week you are leaving and then what works best for your family so far as departure times and how long you can take it in the car for one day!  If a weekday, you want to avoid the DC area between 6 and 10 AM and 3-7PM.  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, and my preferred plan is to leave by 2:30 AM, passing DC by 5:30 AM, driving straight through and arriving that evening at WDW.  Everyone else slept in the car till somewhere in NC.  A couple of weeks ago though I had to pick someone up at a DC metro stop first, so altered my plans.  I picked them up at 12:30 PM on a Friday, then drove to Henderson GA, so only had another 4 hours to go the second day.  We arrived at the hotel in GA around 11 pm.    There was some congestion in VA and a little more volume here and there, which added a total of maybe 60 minutes compared to my usual early morning drives, but otherwise nothing else was noticeably different.  There are lots of good places to spend the night if you feel you cannot do it all in one day.  If you determine the number of hours you think you can drive that first day, and thus the general area you will reach, then people here can help with the places they have stopped.  The drive home we did a straight through, leaving WDW at 7 AM and arriving home a little after midnight.  Again there was a little congestion in VA (it was a Sunday and maybe around 8 pm or so) which caused a delay of around 30 minutes.



Thank you! I'm only about a half hr from the DE Memorial Bridge! I definitely want to beat the traffic around DC for sure! Hubby more than likely will do most of the driving. I definitely can't sleep in the car, but the kids should be able to and hubby definitely can! Lol! Even if we got as far as FL that first day I will be happy! Lol! We check in on a Tuesday.


----------



## toolmanjan

nono said:


> It depends on so many things.  We've done the overnight in one shot. We've done the get up super-early and make it most the way to finish up the next morning.  For awhile, when our kids were about your children's age, we would leave about 4 pm on the ferry (we are very close to the Cape May - Lewes Ferry) and have a late dinner in the VA Beach area before crashing early.  As someone alluded to recently, not all of us sleep well the night before travel, so this always got us on the road between 4-5 a.m. and we'd be in WDW  12 hours later. Now, we take the 2:30 p.m. ferry and drive overnight, arriving in Orlando around 8 a.m. with one 30-45 min sleep break in GA.  We take turns overnight driving and sleeping (or else that wouldn't work very well )
> 
> The biggest things is to not put yourself under the gun as in: we have a dream ADR the day of arrival so we must push on, etc.   That just sets you up to make a potentially bad decision on the road.
> 
> Happy Travels!



It's been many years since I've driven the Ferry to Bridge Tunnel route.  
Two questions:

Is hwy 13 through MD more user friendly.  Less 25/35 MPH zones?

What is the best route from the Bridge Tunnel to I95 South?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Mikeb1892

Thinking of driving from Winchester, Va to Grand Floridian in one day, are we crazy? Thinking 81-77 etc route. We'll be staying in Winchester on a Thursday night, and would like to check into GF on Friday evening. Both my boys (11, 5) are for the long day in the van, my wife not so much. We all like the idea of getting there "a day early" as opposed to stopping for another night in Brunswick, Ga or Jacksonville.


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Thank you! I'm only about a half hr from the DE Memorial Bridge! I definitely want to beat the traffic around DC for sure! Hubby more than likely will do most of the driving. I definitely can't sleep in the car, but the kids should be able to and hubby definitely can! Lol! Even if we got as far as FL that first day I will be happy! Lol! We check in on a Tuesday.




I am not a car sleeper either so do all the driving instead. The first time we drove we stopped in Jacksonville, as that seemed a reasonable target on paper.  But we were there by dinnertime and felt great, so in the future went to Winter Park, Altamonte Springs, Orlando or WDW itself.  The approximate times it takes me to reach each state/area are:  (Note: I leave early morning so have little traffic up north, and tend to not notice speed limits too much, going with the fastest flow of traffic instead!)

Home to Delaware:  1 hour 10 minutes
DE to MD:  15 minutes
MD to VA: 1.5 hours
VA to NC: 2.5 hours
NC to SC: 2.5 hrs
SC to GA 2 hours 45 minutes
GA to Fl 1.5 hours
Fl to WDW area:  2.5 hrs 

So roughly 15 hours of driving time.  Of course any stops, traffic issues, weather problems will add to these figures. What I would call a typical drive was to leave home at 2:30 AM and arrive in the WDW area 6:30-7:30 PM.


----------



## nono

toolmanjan said:


> It's been many years since I've driven the Ferry to Bridge Tunnel route.
> Two questions:
> 
> Is hwy 13 through MD more user friendly.  Less 25/35 MPH zones?
> 
> What is the best route from the Bridge Tunnel to I95 South?
> 
> Thanks In Advance



Hi, so when we get off the ferry, we go briefly south on Rt. 1, towards Rehoboth Beach. Pretty quickly, we're making a right onto Rt. 24 and following that West (or is it South) all the way over to Millsboro, DE. From there, we take Rt. *1*13 South (some of which is limited access highway), which eventually joins with Rt. 13 near Pokomoke City, MD.  After the Bay Bridge and Tunnel, We take Rt. 64 West (couple miles longer but well marked) to Rt. 58 West to eventually get to I-95. The trick is to just keep heading towards "Suffolk"  whichever route you choose, because the roads around VA Beach are all knots, and there's not one bone thrown to anyone who's trying to pass through the area and get to the other side of the state.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## BC1836

Gas prices up 30-cents over four days at the Jersey Shore!

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Mikeb1892 said:


> Thinking of driving from Winchester, Va to Grand Floridian in one day, are we crazy? Thinking 81-77 etc route. We'll be staying in Winchester on a Thursday night, and would like to check into GF on Friday evening. Both my boys (11, 5) are for the long day in the van, my wife not so much. We all like the idea of getting there "a day early" as opposed to stopping for another night in Brunswick, Ga or Jacksonville.


You are not crazy at all! Driving from VA to WDW in one day is nothing. We drive straight through in one day from MA. So maybe we're a little crazy.
It should t take you very long at all.
I'm sure there's someone from that area that could tell you exactly how long it will take.


----------



## BC1836

At the Jersey Shore, one week ago: regular $2.23; yesterday: regular $2.73.

"Prices go up like a rocket and come down like a feather."

All the best!


----------



## Morganpics

We are planning to drive from central Maine, leaving early afternoon on Friday, 9/22.  The plan is to get to Southington, CT on I84 and stop.  Saturday, 9/23 drive to Fredericksburg, VA  via I84, I81 to Harrisburg, then 15 to Frederick, MD then 270 to 495 to 95 into Fredericksburg.  9/24 drive to Savannah via 95.  Finish 9/25 into WDW.  As you can tell, we are not in a huge hurry.  Our goal is to avoid as much traffic as possible.  Is this a good plan, are there better ones out there?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mikeb1892

Morganpics said:


> We are planning to drive from central Maine, leaving early afternoon on Friday, 9/22.  The plan is to get to Southington, CT on I84 and stop.  Saturday, 9/23 drive to Fredericksburg, VA  via I84, I81 to Harrisburg, then 15 to Frederick, MD then 270 to 495 to 95 into Fredericksburg.  9/24 drive to Savannah via 95.  Finish 9/25 into WDW.  As you can tell, we are not in a huge hurry.  Our goal is to avoid as much traffic as possible.  Is this a good plan, are there better ones out there?  Thanks in advance!!



We always do the 81-77-26-95 vs 81-15-270-95 talk, but every time we go 81-77-26, even when we could be going around DC very early (pre 5 am) or late (post midnight).  If you're not in any type of hurry, I think the Blue Ridge Parkway is a fantastic drive and well worth the extra time if you have it.


----------



## Morganpics

Thank you!!  You are the 2d person to suggest the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## rotlex

Mikeb1892 said:


> Thinking of driving from Winchester, Va to Grand Floridian in one day, are we crazy? Thinking 81-77 etc route. We'll be staying in Winchester on a Thursday night, and would like to check into GF on Friday evening. Both my boys (11, 5) are for the long day in the van, my wife not so much. We all like the idea of getting there "a day early" as opposed to stopping for another night in Brunswick, Ga or Jacksonville.



Not crazy at all.  We do it once or twice a year from PA, straight through.  Takes us a few hours just to get to WV so heck, starting there wouldn't be bad at all!  (We also do the 81-77 route).


----------



## patclairesmom

deedeew80 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct spot for this post or not so please point me in the right direction if not.
> 
> We will be driving down to Disney from NJ next August 2018. This will be hubby and I 2nd time driving. Last time we drove was 2007 and it was horrible! We hit monsoon rain basically all the way down. We didn't make it to our hotel until 2am, when we were supposed to arrive by at least 11. We were exhausted and miserable. I am not a fan of long drives, but hubby hates to fly and the only way we can go to Disney is if we drive so I'm making the sacrifice! Lol! Anyway. This time we will have our two kids with us, will be 8 & 6 then. So looking for tips for the drive, best stopping point, best hotels that are affordable, any roads to avoid, things of that nature? We look to be going on I95 I'm assuming. Coming from NJ, Camden County, right over he bridge from Philadelphia! TIA!



We had that happen one trip.  It rained from NJ to NC.  Definitely slowed our trip down.  We mostly drive straight down I95.  I've found Savannah to be good stop over but try to get further down into SC as possible.  It makes the next days drive easier.


----------



## Antaniasmom

Cannot wait for our next trip when we will drive from our new home base of NC ....instead of CT....such an easier drive and will def do in 1 day, piece of cake.  Totally agree Savannah/Richmond Hill area are good places to stop over, only places we have stayed over 3 years.



patclairesmom said:


> We had that happen one trip.  It rained from NJ to NC.  Definitely slowed our trip down.  We mostly drive straight down I95.  I've found Savannah to be good stop over but try to get further down into SC as possible.  It makes the next days drive easier.


----------



## BC1836

Get ready for a report from* dvczerfs*, the person who, as a driver or passenger, has made the most 2,000+ mile round trip drives (see page 1, post #1). He did a straight-thru drive from PA to WDW (Boardwalk) to be there_ *in time*_ for Irma!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Being things are back to normal around here, I'm going to do this in sections. 
No, I'm not nuts.lol. When Irma looked like it was heading to Fl. I called a friend of mine who is a federal agent stationed in Jacksonville. He told me to make a reservation in Rockhill Sc. for Friday night thru Wednesday. Which I did at a Hampton inn. $130 per night at that time. 
Back then the storm was to hit Orlando Sunday night into Monday. I figured if I can get in here by Saturday morning, we would be fine. We went through Wilma in 2005 so I had a good idea what goes on here during a hurricane. I didn't want to hold up in Sc. Because at the time the storm was heading up the east coast and figured I wouldn't get in here till Thursday. Which, would be fine, but I didn't want to die over it.
I figured I would use my hotel reservation as my safety net as a place to ride it out if I couldn't make wdw.
Plan, wake up 2:30am, go to work, come home 10:30 am, pick wife up at work at 11:00am and hit the road. Gas was the issue, not traffic or weather this trip. I bought three, 5 gallon gas cans. Drive to Columbia, fill up van and cans if there was no gas in Georgia and Florida, I had enough to make it in. The storm seem to be cooperating with the plan. Keeping in contact with my friend in Jacksonville who was keeping me posted on traffic, gas supplies etc....
He get advisories at work on all of this so I was in good hands. 
His reports the day before we were to leave, told me south bound wide open, north bound, bumper to bumper from North Carolina all the way in!!! Gas was ok, but fill up as far out as you can, the closer the storm gets, the faster things fall apart.
Just before I went to bed Thursday, he text me, make sure your off I26 before 0800 Saturday, they are shutting down south bound and making everything north. Again, at that time, it was heading to South Carolina.
The only thing that worried me was if I hit trouble in the northeast, traffic, flat tire etc...
We had a 10 hour window of wiggle room so I felt pretty good about making it. Again I always had a safety net in Sc.
D-Day came, plan was put into action. My friend text me, I was good to go and text him when I hit sc and will get an update on gas and traffic and decide if we should go for it. 
Update to follow


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Being things are back to normal around here, I'm going to do this in sections.
> No, I'm not nuts.lol. When Irma looked like it was heading to Fl. I called a friend of mine who is a federal agent stationed in Jacksonville. He told me to make a reservation in Rockhill Sc. for Friday night thru Wednesday. Which I did at a Hampton inn. $130 per night at that time.
> Back then the storm was to hit Orlando Sunday night into Monday. I figured if I can get in here by Saturday morning, we would be fine. We went through Wilma in 2005 so I had a good idea what goes on here during a hurricane. I didn't want to hold up in Sc. Because at the time the storm was heading up the east coast and figured I wouldn't get in here till Thursday. Which, would be fine, but I didn't want to die over it.
> I figured I would use my hotel reservation as my safety net as a place to ride it out if I couldn't make wdw.
> Plan, wake up 2:30am, go to work, come home 10:30 am, pick wife up at work at 11:00am and hit the road. Gas was the issue, not traffic or weather this trip. I bought three, 5 gallon gas cans. Drive to Columbia, fill up van and cans if there was no gas in Georgia and Florida, I had enough to make it in. The storm seem to be cooperating with the plan. Keeping in contact with my friend in Jacksonville who was keeping me posted on traffic, gas supplies etc....
> He get advisories at work on all of this so I was in good hands.
> His reports the day before we were to leave, told me south bound wide open, north bound, bumper to bumper from North Carolina all the way in!!! Gas was ok, but fill up as far out as you can, the closer the storm gets, the faster things fall apart.
> Just before I went to bed Thursday, he text me, make sure your off I26 before 0800 Saturday, they are shutting down south bound and making everything north. Again, at that time, it was heading to South Carolina.
> The only thing that worried me was if I hit trouble in the northeast, traffic, flat tire etc...
> We had a 10 hour window of wiggle room so I felt pretty good about making it. Again I always had a safety net in Sc.
> D-Day came, plan was put into action. My friend text me, I was good to go and text him when I hit sc and will get an update on gas and traffic and decide if we should go for it.
> Update to follow




How about a new category:  Most Arduous Drive to WDW!!!

Good luck and be safe!!!!!


----------



## AaronInWI

dvczerfs said:


> Being things are back to normal around here, I'm going to do this in sections.
> No, I'm not nuts.lol. When Irma looked like it was heading to Fl. I called a friend of mine who is a federal agent stationed in Jacksonville. He told me to make a reservation in Rockhill Sc. for Friday night thru Wednesday. Which I did at a Hampton inn. $130 per night at that time.
> Back then the storm was to hit Orlando Sunday night into Monday. I figured if I can get in here by Saturday morning, we would be fine. We went through Wilma in 2005 so I had a good idea what goes on here during a hurricane. I didn't want to hold up in Sc. Because at the time the storm was heading up the east coast and figured I wouldn't get in here till Thursday. Which, would be fine, but I didn't want to die over it.
> I figured I would use my hotel reservation as my safety net as a place to ride it out if I couldn't make wdw.
> Plan, wake up 2:30am, go to work, come home 10:30 am, pick wife up at work at 11:00am and hit the road. Gas was the issue, not traffic or weather this trip. I bought three, 5 gallon gas cans. Drive to Columbia, fill up van and cans if there was no gas in Georgia and Florida, I had enough to make it in. The storm seem to be cooperating with the plan. Keeping in contact with my friend in Jacksonville who was keeping me posted on traffic, gas supplies etc....
> He get advisories at work on all of this so I was in good hands.
> His reports the day before we were to leave, told me south bound wide open, north bound, bumper to bumper from North Carolina all the way in!!! Gas was ok, but fill up as far out as you can, the closer the storm gets, the faster things fall apart.
> Just before I went to bed Thursday, he text me, make sure your off I26 before 0800 Saturday, they are shutting down south bound and making everything north. Again, at that time, it was heading to South Carolina.
> The only thing that worried me was if I hit trouble in the northeast, traffic, flat tire etc...
> We had a 10 hour window of wiggle room so I felt pretty good about making it. Again I always had a safety net in Sc.
> D-Day came, plan was put into action. My friend text me, I was good to go and text him when I hit sc and will get an update on gas and traffic and decide if we should go for it.
> Update to follow


I'm on the edge of my seat! I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## AaronInWI

If drives to Disneyland count towards thread totals, looks like I'll (finally) be earning my 2000 Mile Round-Trip bronze status in 2019! We've deicided next year will be drive #4, this time to DLR from Wisconsin (2000 miles one-way! ). Then in 2019, it'll be back down to WDW for our fourth 2600 mile round-trip drive, #5 overall (if you count DLR in those totals).


----------



## dvczerfs

Picked up my wife at work at 11:00am. My friend in Jacksonville was heading up to Sc. for a Clemson game and was returning Sunday to seal up his home. Anymore then a 12 foot surge and he has water in his living room. I text him and told him we are on our way. 
We stopped very little. It was clear sailing through Virginia and into Nc. Through Charlotte and out the other side no problem. Then, it started, north bound was bumper to bumper. Heading across the boarder I text my friend. Do I hold up in the hotel or go?  He text me back and told me to give him a second. This second was longest part of the trip.lol
There was NO traffic heading south and clear skies. 
The text came....... Go for it dude!!!! I filled up in Columbia Sc. No lines, no national guard.
On the way down we have people posting on social media that " they closed the state of Florida " lol
Please, do yourself a favor, turn of the news channel of your choice, and what my buddy called, " The Jerry Springer of weather", the weather channel. 
Heading down i26, it was clear sailing. North, all bumper to bumper. I never seen so many cars.
Ever get the feeling your going the wrong way? That was the day. Lol
Crossed into Ga. and texted my friend, is there gas in Ga? 
Again, I get the wait a second. He text me back the three exits in Ga that had plenty of gas. At this time I knew we are gonna make it. We hit the second exit he told me, remember, thousands of cars in the north bound side. 
I pulled into a shell, there was two other cars getting gas and a lot of campers parked. 
I filled and left.
I drove the rest of the way into Boardwalk. We arrived around 3:30am or so with 3/4 of a tank. We were able to check in and got into our room!! 
We did stop at the Florida Welcome Center. There were 5 cars in the entire lot, 2 were state troopers. Went to the restroom, came out and my wife said, let's get out of here, this is creepy. 
All in all, it was one of the best drives I can remember. 
Went to Epcot Saturday and Saturday night. Got up Sunday to some rain. We met up with some friends from home who were here at boardwalk who were stranded by the airlines. 
Said a little prayer for the people in South Florida and went to the Belview in boardwalk. Just some rain on and off all day. Went down to the convention center around five for a buffet. Hung out there till about midnight, trying to run the bar out of captain and coke, they won. Lol
About 2am, the hurricane kicked up. Wind,rain till about 4-5am and the worse was over. 
If you went to bed at midnight and woke up at 6am, you would have never known what was going on. We heard nothing inside the resort. We are in a one bedroom.
That was it!!! We went through Wilma in 2005 and now Irma in 2017!
Local area took the dirty part of the storm. Estimate of 100 mph winds.


----------



## java

Any gas availability updates?


----------



## dvczerfs

I have a buddy who drove in from South Carolina yesterday, took him 18 instead of 6 hours to gets here. He came down I75, I4 to try to avoid I95 mess. He got gas in North Florida without a problem. Traffic heading back in is the problem now. Over 6 million people left and 6 million have to come back.
Watching the news last night, I did hear they were talking about a major detour possible on I75 coming. I'm sorry I didn't get the details. The report was on Fox35. They were talking about maybe closing a bridge because of high water levels. I'm thinking if you go on there website, they may have something about it. 
There was also a good size sinkhole on I4 just east of the building they have been building for 20 years but I didn't hear any closings or detours on that one. It was more on the side of the road.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Picked up my wife at work at 11:00am. My friend in Jacksonville was heading up to Sc. for a Clemson game and was returning Sunday to seal up his home. Anymore then a 12 foot surge and he has water in his living room. I text him and told him we are on our way.
> We stopped very little. It was clear sailing through Virginia and into Nc. Through Charlotte and out the other side no problem. Then, it started, north bound was bumper to bumper. Heading across the boarder I text my friend. Do I hold up in the hotel or go?  He text me back and told me to give him a second. This second was longest part of the trip.lol
> There was NO traffic heading south and clear skies.
> The text came....... Go for it dude!!!! I filled up in Columbia Sc. No lines, no national guard.
> On the way down we have people posting on social media that " they closed the state of Florida " lol
> Please, do yourself a favor, turn of the news channel of your choice, and what my buddy called, " The Jerry Springer of weather", the weather channel.
> Heading down i26, it was clear sailing. North, all bumper to bumper. I never seen so many cars.
> Ever get the feeling your going the wrong way? That was the day. Lol
> Crossed into Ga. and texted my friend, is there gas in Ga?
> Again, I get the wait a second. He text me back the three exits in Ga that had plenty of gas. At this time I knew we are gonna make it. We hit the second exit he told me, remember, thousands of cars in the north bound side.
> I pulled into a shell, there was two other cars getting gas and a lot of campers parked.
> I filled and left.
> I drove the rest of the way into Boardwalk. We arrived around 3:30am or so with 3/4 of a tank. We were able to check in and got into our room!!
> We did stop at the Florida Welcome Center. There were 5 cars in the entire lot, 2 were state troopers. Went to the restroom, came out and my wife said, let's get out of here, this is creepy.
> All in all, it was one of the best drives I can remember.
> Went to Epcot Saturday and Saturday night. Got up Sunday to some rain. We met up with some friends from home who were here at boardwalk who were stranded by the airlines.
> Said a little prayer for the people in South Florida and went to the Belview in boardwalk. Just some rain on and off all day. Went down to the convention center around five for a buffet. Hung out there till about midnight, trying to run the bar out of captain and coke, they won. Lol
> About 2am, the hurricane kicked up. Wind,rain till about 4-5am and the worse was over.
> If you went to bed at midnight and woke up at 6am, you would have never known what was going on. We heard nothing inside the resort. We are in a one bedroom.
> That was it!!! We went through Wilma in 2005 and now Irma in 2017!
> Local area took the dirty part of the storm. Estimate of 100 mph winds.




So I guess you may have found a new way to avoid traffic when driving to WDW, go during severe hurricanes!


----------



## BC1836

AaronInWI said:


> If drives to Disneyland count towards thread totals, looks like I'll (finally) be earning my 2000 Mile Round-Trip bronze status in 2019! We've deicided next year will be drive #4, this time to DLR from Wisconsin (2000 miles one-way! ). Then in 2019, it'll be back down to WDW for our fourth 2600 mile round-trip drive, #5 overall (if you count DLR in those totals).



The founder of this site will allow DLR 2,000+ mile round trip drives to be considered for bronze status. [How about that for official recognition?] 

All the best!


----------



## chepic

Going back in April and we were actually going to fly.  We just bought my husband a new vehicle....4 door jeep.  First thing he says....can't wait to drive this to Florida!!!!  LOL


----------



## BC1836

chepic said:


> Going back in April and we were actually going to fly.  We just bought my husband a new vehicle....4 door jeep.  First thing he says....can't wait to drive this to Florida!!!!  LOL



Cool! No getting to the airport two hours early; no TSA experience; no battling for the overhead bins; no waiting for your bags (and no lost luggage); no waiting for ground transportation; pack whatever you want in your vehicle; depart when you want to; stop when you want to; eat and drink during your journey; stretch your legs at a rest stop; use a highway rest room that's much bigger than a airplane's coffin-sized lav; blast your favorite tunes...and sing along; travel with who you want to sit next to; no turbulence; and no outrageous air fares! May we add: "Your flight has been delayed/cancelled!"
Of course, there are other reasons to drive instead of fly. But then again, that's why this site exists! 

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We'll also be driving in April!


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> We'll also be driving in April!



Let your countdown begin!

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

Any post Irma drivers?  Any issues from Ga/Fl border south along I95 & I4?


----------



## King Caleb

Hi All:
We are leaving from Central New Jersey @ 2a on November 1st and plan to run straight through to Disney. I anticipate using Waze for directions all the way through.
I think we'd like to stop for breakfast once we've passed Richmond, Va to avoid getting getting caught in their AM rush. Any suggestions south of Richmond for breakfast, we've toying with trying a waffle house? Is it reasonable to think that we could make it to this as a first rest stop?
I've done the drive 5 or so times but my wife and 7yo son are first timers.
Thanks.


----------



## amcnj

We stopped many years ago in Aunt somebody's pancake house in I believe southern VA, right off 95, but, my real point in replying is to warn you that you might be out of VA by the time you are ready for breakfast.  We leave around 2:30 and are an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, and by the time those that fell asleep in the car are arising, we are usually in NC, and once even SC (for someone who had stayed up the night before and only went to sleep in the car). Typically we are hitting Richmond around 7 AM, and entering NC round 8 AM.  The lack of traffic at those early hours, and my admittedly heavy foot, allow you to make good progress on the road.  Sorry but my group grew up to not be big breakfast eaters so we haven't been stopping for anything substantial in many years.  There is a source of restaurants at each exit on 95:  i95exitguide.com on which you can plot out several possible spots in case you get further than you initially planned.  I see a number of Waffle Houses listed in southern VA and in NC, or maybe something else will catch your eye.


----------



## King Caleb

I was thinking that we may be through Richmond a bit early, especially with my son coming off of Halloween. I'm hoping he'll sleep nice and late. It would be great to be in SC by breakfast. 
I've read a lot about increased speed enforcement through VA and NC and was thinking I'd slow it down there since I suffer from the same lead-foot affliction. Anything slower than 80 on the NJTP or GSP could very well get you killed.
I've bookmarked a few websites with recommendations at exits along the way. We also plan on backing a cooler with snacks to reduce stops and whining (ha).
Is it better to stop for breakfast and lunch or should we pack it up and picnic at a rest stop? Part of me just wants to get there...


----------



## Patrickiii

King Caleb said:


> I was thinking that we may be through Richmond a bit early, especially with my son coming off of Halloween. I'm hoping he'll sleep nice and late. It would be great to be in SC by breakfast.
> I've read a lot about increased speed enforcement through VA and NC and was thinking I'd slow it down there since I suffer from the same lead-foot affliction. Anything slower than 80 on the NJTP or GSP could very well get you killed.
> I've bookmarked a few websites with recommendations at exits along the way. We also plan on backing a cooler with snacks to reduce stops and whining (ha).
> Is it better to stop for breakfast and lunch or should we pack it up and picnic at a rest stop? Part of me just wants to get there...


Just found this site it's great .Driven about 30 times from upstate NY in the past 18 years to disney and love the ride everytime.We will be leaving again on October 26th for 6 days at disney and then another 10 days in different parts of florida.We have always done the 81 to 66 to 17 to 95 route and missed the beltway cities


----------



## dvczerfs

We are home!! What a great two week trip!! Traffic was light heading north. We went 4/95/26/77/81/78.
There were no gas issues anywhere, things seem to be back to normal.
We had breakfast at the wave the other morning and I ask our server how she made out in the storm? I ask just about every server that question, she said like most, lost power for a bit, no internet for a day or so. Some lost shingles and plants blown around.
She told me that they had clocked wind speeds in the low 90 at the Contemporary Sunday night of Irma.
Also found out what cms have to work through a hurricane. It's voluntary. Of course they go bare bones, house keeping etc...  They are called ride out crews. Met two of the best cast members the night of the storm that we ever encountered. They stay at the resort till the all clear is givin. They stay punched in the entire time.
Most cms I talked to said they would rather ride it out on property than at home, safer.
A lot of younger cms. The two we hung out with Sunday night said our party, us and another couple from home who were stranded by the airlines, made it fun.lol 
Even a week after the storm, they still looked for us and spent time hanging out.
The week following the storm the parks were empty. The resorts were packed with stranded flyers and evacuees.
The second week was food and wine type crowds.
We did Wilma in 2005 and now Irma. Hopefully that's it!!! Lol
Thanks to FB friends who followed along.
As always, we ate and drank to much but had a blast!!!
Back to work and back to eating like humans again tomorrow!!!
Thanks for reading!!


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> Any post Irma drivers?  Any issues from Ga/Fl border south along I95 & I4?



Haven't heard of anything major. Perhaps someone else has more info.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Gas prices s-l-o-w-l-y fall.  Lowest price at this part of the Jersey Shore: $2.47 (regular).

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Gas prices s-l-o-w-l-y fall.  Lowest price at this part of the Jersey Shore: $2.47 (regular).
> 
> All the best!



They should keep dropping.  On my way to work today I saw some in the high 2.30's for cash/credit.  When they went up, I paid $2.29 on Monday and $2.69 on Friday of that same week at the same station.  Notice how much slower that drop back down is going!  Incidentally, that same station is currently at $2.45.


----------



## BC1836

We've got the lowest posted gas price in the world at our local Wawa station: 9/10 of a cent! 

The station is currently closed while it undergoes the removal and installation of new gasoline storage tanks. But the illuminated sign posts the price of 9/10 of a cent for all grades! Fill 'er up for less than a quarter!

Now if only I could see the price of a Grand Floridian Resort room for $1.98 a night!

All the best!


----------



## arminnie

$2.13 for us.


----------



## amcnj

arminnie said:


> $2.13 for us.




Wow, what state is that price found in?  The lowest I have seen here in NJ is $2.32.  But of course that includes a somewhat recent 23 cent a gallon hike in the gas tax.  We used to have one of the lowest gas taxes, so the price would have been only $2.09 now without that increase!  Are you in a low gas tax state?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

It's still $2.69 in Sussex County, NJ.


----------



## arminnie

amcnj said:


> Wow, what state is that price found in?  The lowest I have seen here in NJ is $2.32.  But of course that includes a somewhat recent 23 cent a gallon hike in the gas tax.  We used to have one of the lowest gas taxes, so the price would have been only $2.09 now without that increase!  Are you in a low gas tax state?


The $2.13 was at a Costco in New Orleans two days ago. We are back in Arkansas today. Gas is $2.17 at the grocery store pumps. Plus I will probably get another 20-30 cents off from my grocery points. (Kroger)


----------



## amcnj

BigMommaMouse said:


> It's still $2.69 in Sussex County, NJ.



Must be that slower pace up there in Sussex county!


----------



## BC1836

If hurricane Nate approaches some of the off shore rigs, a number of them may shut down for a while. And that means more price hikes. Stay tuned.

All the best!


----------



## Patrickiii

Heading south from upstate N.Y. in less than 3 weeks


----------



## Kinziepoohsmom

BC1836 said:


> Cool! No getting to the airport two hours early; no TSA experience; no battling for the overhead bins; no waiting for your bags (and no lost luggage); no waiting for ground transportation; pack whatever you want in your vehicle; depart when you want to; stop when you want to; eat and drink during your journey; stretch your legs at a rest stop; use a highway rest room that's much bigger than a airplane's coffin-sized lav; blast your favorite tunes...and sing along; travel with who you want to sit next to; no turbulence; and no outrageous air fares! May we add: "Your flight has been delayed/cancelled!"
> Of course, there are other reasons to drive instead of fly. But then again, that's why this site exists!
> 
> All the best! [/QUOTE
> All the reasons that we prefer driving!!


----------



## justreading

Hi!  Can anyone give me some advice about the "inland" route - more specifically, the Charlotte area?  I used 81-77-26-95 route last year and really liked it.  But I traveled on weekend days last year so I wasn't too concerned about weekday traffic.  This year, I'll be traveling thru Charlotte on a Thursday somewhere between 1pm and 2pm.  I know enough to try to avoid any city around rush hour, but what can I expect in the Charlotte area around mid-afternoon?  Any input from the experts on this thread would really be appreciated.  I've learned so must from all of you...thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> Hi!  Can anyone give me some advice about the "inland" route - more specifically, the Charlotte area?  I used 81-77-26-95 route last year and really liked it.  But I traveled on weekend days last year so I wasn't too concerned about weekday traffic.  This year, I'll be traveling thru Charlotte on a Thursday somewhere between 1pm and 2pm.  I know enough to try to avoid any city around rush hour, but what can I expect in the Charlotte area around mid-afternoon?  Any input from the experts on this thread would really be appreciated.  I've learned so must from all of you...thanks!


You should be fine with Charlotte. Hitting Charlotte at 2pm I wouldn't mess around too much, you have to get through Columbia SC. before rush hour starts.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> You should be fine with Charlotte. Hitting Charlotte at 2pm I wouldn't mess around too much, you have to get through Columbia SC. before rush hour starts.


Thanks for that advice!


----------



## BC1836

Any gas stations off I-95 offering regular less than $2.25?

All the best!


----------



## sharadoc

dvczerfs said:


> You should be fine with Charlotte. Hitting Charlotte at 2pm I wouldn't mess around too much, you have to get through Columbia SC. before rush hour starts.



Hey there! Just recently found video from our stay at the CR back in 2010.  Had you and Brianna waving over the balcony lol. Are you off Facebook ir are we too far on opposite sides of the fence that you unfriended me? Hope not.


----------



## BC1836

Regular gas prices stuck at $2.37 for the last week.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Regular gas prices stuck at $2.37 for the last week.
> 
> All the best!



Wow, ours are down to $2.27 now, since late last week.   Must be that extra cost of transporting the gas another 30 miles north!


----------



## BC1836

A gas station outside of Atlantic City had a $2.25 price.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Alas, if we followed our original plans we would have departed the Jersey Shore just before 2 a.m. this morning, and would have checked in to the Yulee, FL Holiday Inn by dusk. Tomorrow, of course, we would have a three-hour journey to WDW. However, that drive ain't a happenin' for a while. No sympathies, please. We had to change our plans. 

All the best!


----------



## arminnie

We just drove thru Mississippi (not on our way to WDW) - most of the time gas was $2.10 - but on some more remote roads it was $2.6

In New Orleans gas  is under $2.00.


----------



## Patrickiii

arminnie said:


> We just drove thru Mississippi (not on our way to WDW) - most of the time gas was $2.10 - but on some more remote roads it was $2.6
> 
> In New Orleans gas  is under $2.00.


Have a safe trip .we leave from upstate N.Y. on Thursday morning


----------



## princessfionasmom

Driving down in April!  It will be our second road trip down but the first included a couple of stops - my brother’s house in AL then few days at the beach in Destin. Looking forward to going straight to FL this time. We’ll have our son with us this time to help with the driving which will be nice. Last trip the kids flew and we drove (husband can’t fly due to medical issues). Never been during a school vacation week, should be interesting.


----------



## BC1836

princessfionasmom said:


> Driving down in April!  It will be our second road trip down but the first included a couple of stops - my brother’s house in AL then few days at the beach in Destin. Looking forward to going straight to FL this time. We’ll have our son with us this time to help with the driving which will be nice. Last trip the kids flew and we drove (husband can’t fly due to medical issues). Never been during a school vacation week, should be interesting.



April is one of the most popular (and populated!) months at WDW, and driving on certain days via major highways can be problematic. #1 goal: Avoid rush hour areas in and around metro areas.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

We are normally in WDW at the BWI every October, but we had to change our plans. It appears as if we might be headin' south during the last week of November.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Regular gas up another 2-cents since yesterday, a pattern that's been going on for a little over a week. It's now up to $2.49 at our closest station; $2.39 at another.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

After the hurricane/refinery effects were over, in my area we were paying $2.27 a gallon for gas.  Then saw a 12 cent jump to 2.39 one weekend about two or three weeks ago, and now another 8 cent jump to 2.47 a few days ago.


----------



## Colleen27

Jumping in to join the fun! I hung out on one of the older threads briefly, but I think I ended up caving and buying plane tickets that time around. 

I'm planning to make my third drive down to the World in March. We did it first in March 2013, and I'm really hoping for better weather because I've learned my lesson about Kentucky weathermen and I don't want to be tuning in for local weather updates in the mountains again... "Snow possible above 3500 feet" is NOT a helpful forecast! My car doesn't have an altimeter! 

It is 1221 miles door to door if we go straight there, but where's the fun in that?  On our last drive down, June 2015, we took a little detour to Senoia, GA, where they film The Walking Dead, to break up the drive. I'm planning on doing something similar again this time, making a bit of an adventure out of the drive. Right now, the plan is the infamous See Rock City! in one direction, because DS's SO and I are both huge Neil Gaiman fans and he used it as a major setting in American Gods. In the other direction, I think we need to make a detour to an Atlantic beach somewhere, because DS's SO and my youngest have never swam in the ocean. We're also spending a night near Weeki Wachee to go kayaking at the state park (and maybe see the mermaids, which also got a mention in American Gods, because DS & his SO didn't believe it was a real place). That last is a do-over of an adventure we had in '13, when we did go kayaking on the river where the manatees spend the winter... on a 39° day, which was a rather less than ideal experience! I haven't put the pieces in a coherent order yet, but we've got 10 days with only half of those at Disney so I'm sure it'll all fall into place as I start working on the details.


----------



## arminnie

We kind of cheat the 2000 mark. We drive to our second home in New Orleans (450 miles) and then go on to Orlando (650 miles). 

Although sometimes we go straight from Arkansas and back.  We love stopping in Mobile - either at Point Clear or at the Bellingrath Gardens great Christmas display.


----------



## arminnie

Colleen - I grew up in Hazel Park, MI so I still have great memories of that area.  I know it's not so great now.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Colleen, you're right.  Rock city and the Atlantic beaches are opposite directions.  And opposite routes.

I'm assuming you're coming in from the Detroit area.  Sounds like your best course of action would be to hit Rock City and Weeki Wachee going one way and the Atlantic beaches going the other way.  My preference is hitting the beaches going down, and the western route going home.  Of course it's up to you, but just make sure you don't hit Atlanta during rush hour.

Going to the beaches (probably Daytona or Jacksonville), I wouldn't take I-75/turnpike all the way.  Going down, I'd get off I-75 at Knoxville and take I-40 to I-26 in Asheville, I-95 in eastern SC and I-4 in Daytona.  Reverse if you're hitting the beaches going home.  That route isn't much farther than 75/turnpike.

And my normal disclosure...make sure you stop in my hometown (Cincinnati) for a cheese coney at Skyline or Gold Star. LMK if you have any questions.


----------



## Colleen27

arminnie said:


> Colleen - I grew up in Hazel Park, MI so I still have great memories of that area.  I know it's not so great now.



It is starting to improve some. The city manager they have now is super proactive in pursuing grants and they've done a lot of blight removal and brownfields projects, and have started attracting an almost Royal Oak style downtown business district. And Detroit has come a long way with the redevelopments downtown and midtown. There are times I regret leaving. I'm about 50 miles out of the city now, in the cornfields off 94, but I still consider myself a Detroiter and plan to move back when the kids are grown. 



LadyBeBop said:


> Colleen, you're right.  Rock city and the Atlantic beaches are opposite directions.  And opposite routes.
> 
> I'm assuming you're coming in from the Detroit area.  Sounds like your best course of action would be to hit Rock City and Weeki Wachee going one way and the Atlantic beaches going the other way.  My preference is hitting the beaches going down, and the western route going home.  Of course it's up to you, but just make sure you don't hit Atlanta during rush hour.
> 
> Going to the beaches (probably Daytona or Jacksonville), I wouldn't take I-75/turnpike all the way.  Going down, I'd get off I-75 at Knoxville and take I-40 to I-26 in Asheville, I-95 in eastern SC and I-4 in Daytona.  Reverse if you're hitting the beaches going home.  That route isn't much farther than 75/turnpike.
> 
> And my normal disclosure...make sure you stop in my hometown (Cincinnati) for a cheese coney at Skyline or Gold Star. LMK if you have any questions.



How is the route through Asheville in the winter? I haven't been through that way in many, many years - funny story, it was a trip to Asheville that broke me of saying "pop" instead of "soda" because I got frustrated with waitresses not knowing what I was talking about! - and remember it feeling more mountainous and curvy than 75 through the Smokies, so I'm a little leery of driving it in potentially bad weather. I was looking at 16 from Macon to Savannah as an alternative way to jump between 75 and 95, figuring we can make the decision day-of.

Fortunately most of our driving will be on the weekends - the Disney part of the trip is Sunday to Friday - so that will help with traffic somewhat. Pretty sure that there's no good time to go through Atlanta, though! We hit traffic coming through one way at 2pm and the other fairly late in the evening, maybe 9ish, so I just expect Atlanta to be bad. 

I cannot tell you how many times I've gotten that tip about Skyline. My son's best friend lives near Nashville and we do that drive once or twice every summer so the boys can visit, and we've stopped several times. Their coneys just don't wow me - I like my Detroit-style coney sauce, which really shouldn't even be called chili - but chili on spaghetti is definitely an idea I can get behind. That and Zaxby's are our Nashville road trip must-dos.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Colleen27 said:


> How is the route through Asheville in the winter? I haven't been through that way in many, many years - funny story, it was a trip to Asheville that broke me of saying "pop" instead of "soda" because I got frustrated with waitresses not knowing what I was talking about! - and remember it feeling more mountainous and curvy than 75 through the Smokies, so I'm a little leery of driving it in potentially bad weather. I was looking at 16 from Macon to Savannah as an alternative way to jump between 75 and 95, figuring we can make the decision day-of.



I've never taken 16 out of Macon to Savannah, so I can't help you there.  However, I've known people who's taken that route.  They say it's slightly longer than the Asheville route.  So that may be better. 

I-40 west of Asheville is much more curvy than I-75 north of Knoxville, so yes that would probably be a day-of decision.  Just check the weather on your travel day.

Remember, you'll be hitting the I-75 mountains between the Kentucky border and Knoxville both coming and going.  So you'll be hitting mountain roads twice if/when you take the I-40 route; I-75 between the border and Knoxville and I-40 between Newport, TN and Asheville.  I-40 is more curvy but not so mountainous.  I-75 is more mountainous but not as curvy.

If you're interested, you can take the Cumberland Cap Parkway between Corbin, KY and Newport TN.  It will add maybe a half hour to an hour to your trip.  Even though it's not expressway, it's four lane highway throughout the roughly 120 mile route.  And since you're going through a mountain gap, it's not as mountainous.  You'll be going up and down one mountain on the route; about ten miles total.  You'll avoid the I-75 mountains, but not the I-40 mountains.


----------



## chepic

Switching vacations this year and changed to Hilton Head, so it looks like only a 990 mile drive this time....so we will be 10 miles short!  LOL, although I am sure I can add 10 miles in somewhere.


----------



## crzy4dsny

What’s everyone’s best and worst drive times?? 
I’m from central Long Island 1170 miles. Best time 16.5 hours, worst time 24 hours.


----------



## toolmanjan

crzy4dsny said:


> What’s everyone’s best and worst drive times??
> I’m from central Long Island 1170 miles. Best time 16.5 hours, worst time 24 hours.



24hrs Bad weather or traffic?


----------



## crzy4dsny

toolmanjan said:


> 24hrs Bad weather or traffic?



I was towing a 30’ trailer, hit some overnight roadwork, and an accident which threw off my schedule and put me into rush hour traffic in Orlando in a pouring rain storm. So it was a little bit of everything. It’s normally a 19 hour drive with a trailer.


----------



## LBHouse

We leave on December 2 for drive #20 from Michigan.  2 adults and six kids this time. We just bought a new minivan and are really looking forward to the trip.  

How many frequent driver have planned stops?  I.E. stop at the same hotel or restaurants each time?   We haven't been able to leave at the same time twice so never seem to make the same stops.


----------



## toolmanjan

We stop for gas at the same stations.  The Maryland House on 95, South of the border and Daytona.  There is a website that lists all the rest stops on I95. So if nature calls we don't have to venture off of the interstate to search for a restroom.   

http://www.i95exitguide.com/rest-areas/
You can change out the route# in the web address for other interstate highways.


----------



## java

Surprise I'm back and driving again on Tuesday!!

The typical which way to go but based on when we have to leave- (I have a pesky interview that day) I'm thinking it's i81 Any recent travels along that route-77-26-95? When we did it in August we just hit a bit of construction. Wish us luck! I'm the sole driver on this trip.


----------



## nono

LBHouse said:


> How many frequent driver have planned stops?  I.E. stop at the same hotel or restaurants each time?   We haven't been able to leave at the same time twice so never seem to make the same stops.



Yes, our stops are planned, mostly. We have certain rest areas and gas stations we prefer, and since our car still gets the same gas mileage, we can only go roughly the same distance before needing gas.  The whole world will go sideways when we get a different vehicle!    It took us awhile to decide on our favorites though.  Keep notes on your phone and over the trips, you may find you do have some favorites.


----------



## Colleen27

LBHouse said:


> We leave on December 2 for drive #20 from Michigan.  2 adults and six kids this time. We just bought a new minivan and are really looking forward to the trip.
> 
> How many frequent driver have planned stops?  I.E. stop at the same hotel or restaurants each time?   We haven't been able to leave at the same time twice so never seem to make the same stops.



We've gt a couple - lunch at the Berea "welcome center" in Kentucky, topping off at the last 75 exit before coming back into Michigan - but mostly I wing it. Every trip has a different pace and different list of side stops/detours, so I've only built up a list of regular stops on the parts of the journey that don't vary much.


----------



## arminnie

When we leave from Arkansas we always try to buy gas in Mississippi as it is cheaper.  Sometimes we go spend a night in our New Orleans home for a night before going on to Orlando - especially if our friends in New Orleans volunteer to keep our dog.  It's about 100 miles further than not going thru NOLA.

If we don't go via NOLA we usually stop in Montgomery, AL on the way down.  Coming back we often stay in the Mobile area - just because I like Mobile.  Sometimes we leave from NOLA, take the dog and board him in Orlando, and then drive back to Arkansas.

After being on this thread I am grateful that we do not have to deal with any major metropolitan traffic areas (Boston, DC, NY, Atlanta) or any mountains.  We drive thru the flatlands with no snow or ice.


----------



## LBHouse

Colleen27 said:


> We've gt a couple - lunch at the Berea "welcome center" in Kentucky, topping off at the last 75 exit before coming back into Michigan - but mostly I wing it. Every trip has a different pace and different list of side stops/detours, so I've only built up a list of regular stops on the parts of the journey that don't vary much.


What part of Michigan?  We are on the west side, so typically take I75 to chattanooga and then head west on I24.  I think the drive is a maybe 20 minutes faster on I75 but this way we avoid cinncy and dayton.  75-24-65-69


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> After the hurricane/refinery effects were over, in my area we were paying $2.27 a gallon for gas.  Then saw a 12 cent jump to 2.39 one weekend about two or three weeks ago, and now another 8 cent jump to 2.47 a few days ago.



We just had an 8-cent jump to $2.59. 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

Same 8 cent gas price increase here too.  I guess it was about a week ago now, the price went from 2.47 to 2.55.


----------



## AaronInWI

LBHouse said:


> How many frequent driver have planned stops? I.E. stop at the same hotel or restaurants each time? We haven't been able to leave at the same time twice so never seem to make the same stops.


I think the only regular stop we make is to Ellis Bros. Pecans in Georgia. We like to stop there on the way down to pick up a few snacks, like roasted or chocolate covered nuts, for the trip. (Like Disney doesn't have enough snacks to choose from as it is.) Otherwise, it is completely random when we stop, dependent on bathroom needs, when we need to stretch our legs, etc. I never like to see my gas tank below 1/2 tank on long road trips, and it varies when we get to the point that I feel the need to fill up.


----------



## BC1836

Did anyone ever tow a small trailer [U-Haul 4X8) in an SUV to FL? Please be kind enough to share that experience.

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

BC1836 said:


> Did anyone ever tow a small trailer [U-Haul 4X8) in an SUV to FL? Please be kind enough to share that experience.
> 
> All the best!



We towed our small camper behind our van.  It was a very long slow drive.  I really doubt we will do it again.  Trailer tires were only rated for 65mph.  And it killed mileage.  From 25mpg to 13mpg.  

Camper is bigger than a uhaul though. 

Depending on what's in the trailer, it could be cheaper to palletize and ship it down.


----------



## LBHouse

AaronInWI said:


> I think the only regular stop we make is to Ellis Bros. Pecans in Georgia. We like to stop there on the way down to pick up a few snacks, like roasted or chocolate covered nuts, for the trip. (Like Disney doesn't have enough snacks to choose from as it is.) Otherwise, it is completely random when we stop, dependent on bathroom needs, when we need to stretch our legs, etc. I never like to see my gas tank below 1/2 tank on long road trips, and it varies when we get to the point that I feel the need to fill up.



Bathroom breaks seem to be the main reason we stop.  I don't mind going below 1/8 tank, but the kids/wife can't go 6+ hours without a potty stop


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> We towed our small camper behind our van.  It was a very long slow drive.  I really doubt we will do it again.  Trailer tires were only rated for 65mph.  And it killed mileage.  From 25mpg to 13mpg.
> 
> Camper is bigger than a uhaul though.
> 
> Depending on what's in the trailer, it could be cheaper to palletize and ship it down.



Thank you! This is a one-way drive with the small U-Haul trailer; the moving van is taken most everything else.
The founder of this thread is moving to within one hour of WDW at the end of the month!
All the best!


----------



## Colleen27

LBHouse said:


> What part of Michigan?  We are on the west side, so typically take I75 to chattanooga and then head west on I24.  I think the drive is a maybe 20 minutes faster on I75 but this way we avoid cinncy and dayton.  75-24-65-69



I'm at the base of the thumb, about an hour out of Detroit, so for us it is 94 -> 75 and just keep going.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Did anyone ever tow a small trailer [U-Haul 4X8) in an SUV to FL? Please be kind enough to share that experience.
> 
> All the best!


I have towed everything from a pop up camper to a 11k pound,37' prowler travel trailer. It may be cheaper to ship the items down. If you do decide to tow, the hardest part is backing up. The smaller the trailer, the harder it is. They react a lot faster then a longer trailer and tend to jack knife faster. Keep in mind a few things, getting gas, getting gas at a station that you pull in parallel to the building is a lot easier. It may sway a bit. Stopping distances are longer. Always remember your swing when turning. Being a rental, you won't have much time to practice if it's your first time. 
I have a feeling by the time your done paying for the trailer, extra gas etc... plus your aggravation, it maybe be easier just to ship it.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> I have towed everything from a pop up camper to a 11k pound,37' prowler travel trailer. It may be cheaper to ship the items down. If you do decide to tow, the hardest part is backing up. The smaller the trailer, the harder it is. They react a lot faster then a longer trailer and tend to jack knife faster. Keep in mind a few things, getting gas, getting gas at a station that you pull in parallel to the building is a lot easier. It may sway a bit. Stopping distances are longer. Always remember your swing when turning. Being a rental, you won't have much time to practice if it's your first time.
> I have a feeling by the time your done paying for the trailer, extra gas etc... plus your aggravation, it maybe be easier just to ship it.



Thanks for the detailed info!

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

Had a great ride to WDW
We left Thursday night at 7:15 from Toms River NJ (1048 miles) pulled into SSR at 10:20 Friday morning.  3 quick stops for gas and 1 restroom stop. and to top it off I got a text that our room was ready at 11:35.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Thank you! This is a one-way drive with the small U-Haul trailer; the moving van is taken most everything else.
> The founder of this thread is moving to within one hour of WDW at the end of the month!
> All the best!



Good luck with the move and much happiness in your new home.


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> Had a great ride to WDW
> We left Thursday night at 7:15 from Toms River NJ (1086 miles) pulled into SSR at 10:20 Friday morning.  3 quick stops for gas and 1 restroom stop. and to top it off I got a text that our room was ready at 11:35.



Great times on that drive!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Good luck with the move and much happiness in your new home.



Thank you so very much! The best time that we made from our new home to WDW is 58 minutes, which is less than NJ-to-WDW time! 

We plan on returning every summer to the Jersey Shore for a lengthy stay, so I'll still qualify to participate on the thread I created! Still, I'll never catch up to dvczerfs 

Countdown: two weeks from tomorrow.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Thank you so very much! The best time that we made from our new home to WDW is 58 minutes, which is less than NJ-to-WDW time!
> 
> We plan on returning every summer to the Jersey Shore for a lengthy stay, so I'll still qualify to participate on the thread I created! Still, I'll never catch up to dvczerfs
> 
> Countdown: two weeks from tomorrow.
> 
> All the best!


Good luck to you both. I’m so jealous. Can’t wait for retirement. We will hopefully be doing the same someday.


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> Good luck to you both. I’m so jealous. Can’t wait for retirement. We will hopefully be doing the same someday.



Thank you!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Thank you so very much! The best time that we made from our new home to WDW is 58 minutes, which is less than NJ-to-WDW time!
> 
> We plan on returning every summer to the Jersey Shore for a lengthy stay, so I'll still qualify to participate on the thread I created! Still, I'll never catch up to dvczerfs
> 
> Countdown: two weeks from tomorrow.
> 
> All the best!


Oh you may catch me. 29 more months ( but who's counting) Dw is going to retire from her current profession. 
We will both be 55 at that time and we may be your neighbor. Lol 
Once we go, I'm not coming back north. I had enough. Lol
108 more days and counting. Heading to Bradenton to put a new bathroom in for my inlaws and hitting the Polynesian for four nights before heading home.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

toolmanjan said:


> Had a great ride to WDW
> We left Thursday night at 7:15 from Toms River NJ (1086 miles) pulled into SSR at 10:20 Friday morning.  3 quick stops for gas and 1 restroom stop. and to top it off I got a text that our room was ready at 11:35.


That is some great time, do you do 95 all the way?


----------



## LBHouse

toolmanjan said:


> Had a great ride to WDW
> We left Thursday night at 7:15 from Toms River NJ (1086 miles) pulled into SSR at 10:20 Friday morning.  3 quick stops for gas and 1 restroom stop. and to top it off I got a text that our room was ready at 11:35.



Thats a great drive time.  What type of car and how many people?


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Oh you may catch me. 29 more months ( but who's counting) Dw is going to retire from her current profession.
> We will both be 55 at that time and we may be your neighbor. Lol
> Once we go, I'm not coming back north. I had enough. Lol
> 108 more days and counting. Heading to Bradenton to put a new bathroom in for my inlaws and hitting the Polynesian for four nights before heading home.



Based on your previous post suggestion, we passed on the trailer idea and decided to ship additional items that originally were not designated for the moving van. 

Now then: let your 29-month countdown begin. And once you move to FL, the rest of the long distance drivers (a helluva great gang!) will battle out for the #1 and #2 all-time positions [see the first post on the first page].

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

BigMommaMouse said:


> That is some great time, do you do 95 all the way?





LBHouse said:


> Thats a great drive time.  What type of car and how many people?


My adult son and I.  I have a ‘03 Chevy venture I bought 2years ago with low miles. It has a range of about 470 miles on a tank.  I fill at home and top off at the Maryland house rest area. That tank gets me 1/3 of the way into SC.  We have to fill one more time in Florida.   The secret is not waste time when you have to stop.  Gas up, take care of nature and get back on the road.  Our average speedcalculated by the van was around 74 mph.  Mpg was 22


----------



## amcnj

toolmanjan said:


> Had a great ride to WDW
> We left Thursday night at 7:15 from Toms River NJ (1086 miles) pulled into SSR at 10:20 Friday morning.  3 quick stops for gas and 1 restroom stop. and to top it off I got a text that our room was ready at 11:35.




Wow, it sounds like everything must have gone perfectly on that drive.  I guess that overnight driving does work.  I wish I could stay awake and drive through the night.


----------



## toolmanjan

BigMommaMouse said:


> That is some great time, do you do 95 all the way?



We do leave I95 for MD295 to go around DC.  

We left for home 11:45am on Sunday.  We hit only one bottleneck where I4 meets I95.  A bunch of cars backed up to take the Rt92 exit that bypasses the construction.  We didn't.

We arrived home at 320am.  We did stop to eat in NC for about 20mins.   

Fuel cost $225 for the round trip.

Considering leaving later in the day for our return home next time.


----------



## Bbguy5

Just returned from Chicago to wdw and back.

Left Saturday 11/12 at 6am via 294 to 94 to 65 to 24 Stopped at embassy suites in Chattanooga overnight.

Left Chattanooga Sunday around 7:45am and except for the kids deciding to blow out diapers twice, and a accident right before the turnpike, we arrived around 5:30pm.

On the way home i24  was shut down due to road construction so there was bypass on 65.

65 in Indiana has a bunch of construction spots but there was no slow downs. 

Kentucky bridge now costs $2.00 (went in on 12/16 right after our last trip) which you can use your iPass for. 

Epass sticker for Florida turnpike worked great.  The sticker is free and you can open an account with only $10.


----------



## BC1836

May everyone be safe on the road as they travel to and from their Thanksgiving destination!

Anyone dining today in WDW?

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Did anyone make the drive to or from (or both) WDW during the Thanksgiving days?

All the best!


----------



## justreading

No, not around Thanksgiving.   I did it earlier in the month. I used the inland route (81/77/26) going down and Rt 95 coming home to NJ.  I stopped near Quantico on sunday night to avoid the DC/Baltimore traffic on Veterans weekend.  Sailed thru that area on Monday without any troubles.


----------



## Dean1953

Bbguy5 said:


> Just returned from Chicago to wdw and back.
> 
> Left Saturday 11/12 at 6am via 294 to 94 to 65 to 24 Stopped at embassy suites in Chattanooga overnight.
> 
> Left Chattanooga Sunday around 7:45am and except for the kids deciding to blow out diapers twice, and a accident right before the turnpike, we arrived around 5:30pm.
> 
> On the way home i24  was shut down due to road construction so there was bypass on 65.
> 
> 65 in Indiana has a bunch of construction spots but there was no slow downs.
> 
> Kentucky bridge now costs $2.00 (went in on 12/16 right after our last trip) which you can use your iPass for.
> 
> Epass sticker for Florida turnpike worked great.  The sticker is free and you can open an account with only $10.


.          
I'm leaving December 15 from Kansas City but the mileage should be about the same.  I'm driving either by myself or with my 23 year old step son, who doesn't drive.  I drove last May at left at 8 AM and made it to the Smoky Mountains, just short of Chattanooga, about 6 PM.  This time, I'll leave at 6 AM and hope to make it to Macon, Ga, even after the time change.  Assuming that the weather is good and no major road accidents, is this doable?  I'd really like to leave a short driving day to get to Disneyworld by 3, at the latest.


----------



## Bbguy5

Dean1953 said:


> .
> I'm leaving December 15 from Kansas City but the mileage should be about the same.  I'm driving either by myself or with my 23 year old step son, who doesn't drive.  I drove last May at left at 8 AM and made it to the Smoky Mountains, just short of Chattanooga, about 6 PM.  This time, I'll leave at 6 AM and hope to make it to Macon, Ga, even after the time change.  Assuming that the weather is good and no major road accidents, is this doable?  I'd really like to leave a short driving day to get to Disneyworld by 3, at the latest.



That's a long day in the car (13hr just straight drive time, so more like 15 hours.

I would look for something in Byron, ga as it will be on the Macon bypass (475)


----------



## lchuck

Dean1953 said:


> .
> I'm leaving December 15 from Kansas City but the mileage should be about the same.  I'm driving either by myself or with my 23 year old step son, who doesn't drive.  I drove last May at left at 8 AM and made it to the Smoky Mountains, just short of Chattanooga, about 6 PM.  This time, I'll leave at 6 AM and hope to make it to Macon, Ga, even after the time change.  Assuming that the weather is good and no major road accidents, is this doable?  I'd really like to leave a short driving day to get to Disneyworld by 3, at the latest.


We do the drive from Omaha down, so we probably take the same route as you will.  We left around 2 hours earlier than you last June and made it to Macon around 9pm.  That was with 2 younger kids and a wife with a bladder the size of a pea, so you're probably better off.  The one thing I will say is that you will hit traffic in Chattanooga starting around 3:30pm (local time) on a Friday afternoon, so either get through there before then or it will slow you down considerably.  We planned our departure time around avoiding KC, Saint Louis, and Atlanta rush hours, but there was no avoiding Chattanooga.  It wasn't the worst traffic in the world, but after driving 12 hours, it's brutal sitting in evening traffic.  Good luck!


----------



## Bbguy5

i second the Chattanooga traffic comment


----------



## Dean1953

I might be able to leave by 5 AM, but being the only driver, in order to drive 16-17 hours practically straight, I need 7-8 hours sleep and many caffeinated drinks along the way.  Other than making 3-4 stops for gas/bathroom stops, I'll be driving non stop.  Thanks for the recommendation about Chattanooga. How would the Atlanta area be for traffic about 7 PM?  I had no problems driving through Atlanta the Saturday morning of last Memorial Day weekend but coming back on a Saturday afternoon, it was stop and go and several construction zones.


----------



## BC1836

Ten years ago this very week, (see page one, post #1), yours truly started this thread. Well, after 46 round-trip drives to WDW, our 47th drive was a one way: We have moved from the NJ Shore to Florida, one hour away from WDW. 

We hope that all of you will keep this thread active. We will try, but our limited drive distance makes us "ineligible" to be a part of it. How's that for irony!

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

We left work today at 1:00pm (west Michigan). Made it to the south of Nashville around 9:00pm. Hopefully heading out early tomorrow to finish the drive, at least hopefully get near Disney. South of Gainesville would be great.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BC1836 said:


> Ten years ago this very week, (see page one, post #1), yours truly started this thread. Well, after 46 round-trip drives to WDW, our 47th drive was a one way: We have moved from the NJ Shore to Florida, one hour away from WDW.
> 
> We hope that all of you will keep this thread active. We will try, but our limited drive distance makes us "ineligible" to be a part of it. How's that for irony!
> 
> All the best!


Enjoy your new home. Thank you for your input on my drive to WDW this past year.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Ten years ago this very week, (see page one, post #1), yours truly started this thread. Well, after 46 round-trip drives to WDW, our 47th drive was a one way: We have moved from the NJ Shore to Florida, one hour away from WDW.
> 
> We hope that all of you will keep this thread active. We will try, but our limited drive distance makes us "ineligible" to be a part of it. How's that for irony!
> 
> All the best!


You will have to let the fine people on this thread know when the BC1836 free Bed and Breakfast is open. Lol
Congrats Bill !!! See ya 29 months!


----------



## nono

BC1836 said:


> Ten years ago this very week, (see page one, post #1), yours truly started this thread. Well, after 46 round-trip drives to WDW, our 47th drive was a one way: We have moved from the NJ Shore to Florida, one hour away from WDW.
> 
> We hope that all of you will keep this thread active. We will try, but our limited drive distance makes us "ineligible" to be a part of it. How's that for irony!
> 
> All the best!



And you never took my ferry route!


----------



## Monykalyn

BC1836 said:


> Did anyone make the drive to or from (or both) WDW during the Thanksgiving days?
> 
> All the best!


Congrats on your move!

We drove from Springfield MO to WDW and back the week of Thanksgiving.
Across bottom of MO to 24 (Paducah) to 75-left on Friday the 17th around 3pm. Made it to Smyrna before stopping. reversed the route on way back but made it ~9hours before we stopped. Traffic coming out of Florida on the 24th was awful (we left around 3pm)-expected I guess for holiday traffic though.

Did a one way in August to take kid down for her Disney college internship (flew home) and going to do a one way in January (WDW to home, flying down). It is a looooonnng drive but went surprisingly well!


----------



## arminnie

We leave WDW tomorrow to go back home in Arkansas via New Orleans.   It's about 650 miles to New Orleans and then about 450 back to Arkansas.   There are other routes about 100 miles less, but we have friends in New Orleans who board our dog.   I'll drive an extra 100 miles to save hundreds and hundreds of dollars in boarding fees.

It's a fairly easy drive as we really don't run into traffic anyplace.  The WDW to New Orleans is all freeway.  The New Orleans to Arkansas is about half back roads with little traffic.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> Ten years ago this very week, (see page one, post #1), yours truly started this thread. Well, after 46 round-trip drives to WDW, our 47th drive was a one way: We have moved from the NJ Shore to Florida, one hour away from WDW.
> 
> We hope that all of you will keep this thread active. We will try, but our limited drive distance makes us "ineligible" to be a part of it. How's that for irony!
> 
> All the best!


----------



## sharadoc

Thank you for everything!  Hope to see youin the World (or maybe at the movies  )


----------



## toolmanjan

I'm making a solo trip from NJ 1/2 looking to stay over night 100 miles south Savannah Ga.  Any suggestions for a cheap clean hotel?


----------



## shafke

toolmanjan said:


> I'm making a solo trip from NJ 1/2 looking to stay over night 100 miles south Savannah Ga.  Any suggestions for a cheap clean hotel?



Look at the Brunswick area (I think this covers two exits on I95).  There are many hotels to choose from right off the Interstate.


----------



## BC1836

During our recent drive to central FL, we had lots of construction delays in NC (3 lanes to 1) on I-95, and, of course, the never ending Jacksonville construction continues.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

We hope no one was caught in the recent snow as they drove to (or from)  WDW.

All the best!


----------



## morrik5

BC1836 said:


> We hope no one was caught in the recent snow as they drove to (or from)  WDW.
> 
> All the best!


Glad we aren't leaving Southern Ontario right now - snow, snow and more snow, never taken the RV out in the snow before especially towing the Equinox behind.


----------



## takethemoney

We are at 9 days left until we drive from North Bay, Ontario. This is our first time driving and I'm a little apprehensive. First night we are staying at my Aunt's in Michigan, second day we are aiming to get past Atlanta, and 3rd arrive in Kissimmee. We are bringing a friend with our girls (12, 12, and 10) and none of them are finding out until we wake them up the day we leave. I booked our hotel in Georgia because it is probably the busiest travel weekend of the year and I needed to be sure we'd have one for the 5 of us. Fingers crossed weather cooperates and we don't get sick!


----------



## morrik5

You are brave driving down from North Bay at this time of year. With the Arctic blast we just got this week, hope you are driving in a car not an RV. How long will it take you to get to the Detroit area from home? I know from our home in Oshawa, Ontario and driving at least 10 hour days or more, we still need 2 nights before we arrive at Fort Wilderness the next day around late morning. I know North Bay is a long way from here but perhaps being closer to I-75 is to your advantage. Have a fun trip.


----------



## takethemoney

It'll take about 9 hours. We have a van with snow tires. I wanted to take the I-75 because of the time of year. There is a quicker route but more risky. I figure the next day will be about 14 hours-ish (taking breaks into consideration) and the last day 6. My good friend drives straight through every March, but I think she is nuts lol


----------



## snowmedic

@morrik5, not sure if you are traveling to the Fort or not, but safe travels where ever they may take you.


----------



## morrik5

snowmedic said:


> @morrik5, not sure if you are traveling to the Fort or not, but safe travels where ever they may take you.


Thanks @snowmedic - we are leaving April 19th with a 21st check-in to the Fort. Our daughter and her family will be flying in and staying at a cabin while we are hopefully in the 2100 loop. This will be the earliest the RV has been dewinterized and I can assure you there's no green stuff in the trees or on the ground around here right now


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

Getting ready to leave in a week for drive #4 from South Dakota - as of right now, it looks like the weather will hold ok, so went ahead and booked our first drive night hotel on non-refundable points.  We will split the drive down over 3 days, since our youngest has cheer practice until 5:30 the evening we leave, and we prefer our last drive day to be shorter, coming from Macon or closer. Can’t wait to get started!


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

In seeing what is going on with Atlanta’s airport right now, and knowing the delay ripples it will cause everywhere, I remember why we prefer to drive over these high travel seasons!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Does anybody know of any hotel brands that can be cancelled with less than 24hours notice without charging a cancellation fee?


----------



## Salrx95

Leaving early Thursday from western CT (around3-4am) and decided to go the inland route this time.  When you do you guys usually come across to 95.  Virginia or maybe NC.  Any recommendations?  Thanks.


----------



## ncc1701

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Does anybody know of any hotel brands that can be cancelled with less than 24hours notice without charging a cancellation fee?


It is usually up to the individual hotel. We have stayed in Hilton, Marriott & Hyatt brands hotels. Some have had same day and others with 24 to 48 hours notice. The hotel's  website should list it's cancellation policy


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

ncc1701 said:


> It is usually up to the individual hotel. We have stayed in Hilton, Marriott & Hyatt brands hotels. Some have had same day and others with 24 to 48 hours notice. The hotel's  website should list it's cancellation policy



Thanks I was having a little trouble finding one but I found that La Quinta allows cancellations up to 6:00 pm the day of arrival (although they did say it may vary by date so make sure to double check).


----------



## AaronInWI

tinkermom_of_two said:


> In seeing what is going on with Atlanta’s airport right now, and knowing the delay ripples it will cause everywhere, I remember why we prefer to drive over these high travel seasons!


I saw some people were stuck in airplanes, on the runway, for more than 8 hours! That is absolutely my worst nightmare, and as you said, one we avoid by driving. Many passengers were on their planes for over 10 hours, including travel time. That's half of my 20-hour drive! Confined to a cramped, no-air-circulating, airplane cabin. And when you factor in getting to the airport early, plus the drive to get to the airport, you're looking at potentially 12+ hours for that single flight. Yikes!


----------



## justreading

Salrx95 said:


> Leaving early Thursday from western CT (around3-4am) and decided to go the inland route this time.  When you do you guys usually come across to 95.  Virginia or maybe NC.  Any recommendations?  Thanks.



From Northern NJ, I take 78-81-77-26-95.  You rejoin 95 in SC. It is such a pleasant drive compared to 95.  So worth the extra time  (1 hour?)!


----------



## toolmanjan

justreading said:


> From Northern NJ, I take 78-81-77-26-95.  You rejoin 95 in SC. It is such a pleasant drive compared to 95.  So worth the extra time  (1 hour?)!



Been there done that. I prefer I95 straight through overnight.  But only leaving between 7 and 10 PM.  putting us in SC as the sun comes up in the morning.  No traffic in Baltimore, DC and Richmond.

I'll be making a solo run on Jan 2nd.  7am Cape May Ferry and Bridge Tunnel  for a change of pace.  Weather permitting.


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> From Northern NJ, I take 78-81-77-26-95.  You rejoin 95 in SC. It is such a pleasant drive compared to 95.  So worth the extra time  (1 hour?)!


When taking the "inland" in the winter months, check the weather forecast in a few areas, Verona Virginia, Christiansburg Virginia, Pulaski Virginia, Hillsville Virginia and or Union grove N. Carolina. 
It maybe be rain on the bottom of the mountain and snowing on the mountain. 
Spent the night in my car at Whites Truck stop in January 1994.lol  It can get a bit slick going through those mountains. Lol 
Where I live, which is in the Lehigh valley, Pa. It's faster taking the inland then going down 95. 
If there are some questions on weather up there, I'll take 78,66,17,95. Drops be just north of Richmond. 17 can be a mess sometimes and we all know what 95 in the Richmond area can look like. 
We leave Fridays around 11am. I hit the Florida state line at 12:30am Saturday morning. Sleep a few hours and drive the state of Florida 3:30am/4am and pull in around 5:30/6am. No traffic in Jacks or Orlando.


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

We headed out early to get ahead of the ice that hit part of our route yesterday, so we have some extra time today in St Louis so we avoid too heavy of traffic in Atlanta. We are planning to take the kids to the arch as a result. Yet one more benefit of driving!


----------



## BC1836

We are planning our next WDW drive, which will probably commence next Thursday morning.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Who will be the first long distance driver to arrive at WDW in 2018?

Merry Christmas! 

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

BC1836 said:


> Who will be the first long distance driver to arrive at WDW in 2018?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> All the best!



Leaving home Tuesday 1/2 arriving 1/3  anyone else?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We're not driving as a family until April. However DH is driving DS down for school 1/4/18. Driving straight through- glad I'm not going.


----------



## BC1836

Beginning our drive to WDW in a few hours. 

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

BC1836 said:


> Beginning our drive to WDW in a few hours.
> 
> All the best!



Safe Travels!  Enjoy!


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> Safe Travels!  Enjoy!



After 46 2,000+ mile round-trip drives from our former house at the Jersey Shore to WDW, our drive this afternoon from our new Florida house to WDW was 60 minutes! Of course, it appears that I will never be able to add to my marathon drives total (and dvczerfs all time record is safe [see page 1, post 1] for quite some time). However, it's great to be a Floridian residing so close to WDW.

All the best!


----------



## BethanyF

driving down from Chicago in a couple weeks.  We normally go straight through, but decided to stop and see friends in Nashville the first night which then throws off the timing so we will need to stop again after we leave them.  I'm thinking we will easily get to Valdosta leaving us with just a few hours to go on Sunday.  And we can arrive refreshed for a change 

Anyway, does anyone have a recommendation for a quick, inexpensive stay in the Valdosta area?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

We stayed at country inn and suites in Valdosta for $75 a night

Large room with 2 q beds, large bathroom, microwave and tv

Sign up for Carlson program and get the room cheap as we did


Basic eateries neat by

Easy in and off I 75

Stayed there in February when we drove down to Orlando

From Nashville could be a 7 hour drive to Valdosta 
Just about 3 hours from there to Disney for the last leg of your drive


----------



## patsfan101

Made reservations for our 5th trip driving - Woo Hoo - We'll have Bronze status!  You Diamonds are my heroes!

Coming from Mass. and going to St Pete Beach for 3 nights then to AK for 3 nights - can't wait to get out of the cold.


----------



## arminnie

There's a Fairfield Inn (Marriott) in Valdosta.  DH and I like staying at Fairfield Inns when traveling.  Reasonable, immaculate, and a free breakfast.


----------



## disneysteve

We are leaving on 1/5 from south Jersey, arriving on 1/6. Any weather and road condition updates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sharadoc

Planning our next drive for a THREE NIGHT, 4 day trip. Crazy! I think we will drive as many days as we will be in the World, but have to be here and home for the DD who is going with the school choir. Too many days out of school to make it an extended family trip. But 4 days is better than none lol.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> We are leaving on 1/5 from south Jersey, arriving on 1/6. Any weather and road condition updates would be greatly appreciated.


I hope you left early!


----------



## disneysteve

nono said:


> I hope you left early!


We leave tomorrow morning. I'm hoping that gives them enough time to clean things up.


----------



## RolloTomasi

Oh, boo! I didn't know this thread existed! We just drove roundtrip NYC-Disney a couple of weeks ago and it would have been fun to share some stories. Oh well, we have another trip booked in September and will be driving it so I can always jump in then.


----------



## nono

disneysteve said:


> We leave tomorrow morning. I'm hoping that gives them enough time to clean things up.



Best of luck. (I'm so far south that we're not going anywhere even tomorrow.  Crews are having a devil of a time with the drifting snow here.  Gov. made the right call in doming us in a State of Emergency).


----------



## amcnj

disneysteve said:


> We are leaving on 1/5 from south Jersey, arriving on 1/6. Any weather and road condition updates would be greatly appreciated.



Hope you are not on the southeastern coast of NJ.  Roads by me have not seen a plow yet.  Snow was 15-24 inches deep around my house, due to the wind.  Not sure what the actual snowfall total was, but it must have been a foot or more.  Someone emailed me from the cherry hill area and said they had a few inches and it had stopped early afternoon and their street was plowed hours ago.  Someone else in northeast NJ had six inches but again it stopped before it did by me and their street was plowed hours ago.  Be safe.  Hope you have a smooth drive.


----------



## BC1836

patsfan101 said:


> Made reservations for our 5th trip driving - Woo Hoo - We'll have Bronze status!  You Diamonds are my heroes!
> 
> Coming from Mass. and going to St Pete Beach for 3 nights then to AK for 3 nights - can't wait to get out of the cold.



The current blizzard's impact in your area will make your next WDW trip that much more enjoyable. [Note: central FL overnight temps were below freezing, the coldest its been in eight years.]

All the best!


----------



## nighttowll

BethanyF said:


> driving down from Chicago in a couple weeks.  We normally go straight through, but decided to stop and see friends in Nashville the first night which then throws off the timing so we will need to stop again after we leave them.  I'm thinking we will easily get to Valdosta leaving us with just a few hours to go on Sunday.  And we can arrive refreshed for a change
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have a recommendation for a quick, inexpensive stay in the Valdosta area?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure about Valdosta, but we live near Nashville and drive to Florida 3 to 4 times a year usually. Warner Robbins is where we always stay. It’s the halfway spot, about 5 hours there, 5 hours on to Orlando. We love it. It’s the easiest place to navigate. There’s one main road and pretty much any store or restaurant you can think of is along that road, along with a bunch of hotels. I’m a Hilton gold member and usually have points to stay for free, so we always stay at either the Hampton or Hilton Garden Inn both are side by side, but I’m sure there are cheaper options as well. We love having all the stores and dinner options so easily accessible. Works out great when you realize 3 hours down the road or as you unpack at the hotel, everything you forgot.


----------



## Monykalyn

On way home now.  Fwiw there's a great counter service Mexican grill off 75 in Georgia exit 255 called Willys. Large portions, fresh food, made to order burritos, friendly service and cheap!
Is there a spot on this thread to post things like that? We come from the Midwest and it seems most are east coast travelers. 
And if anyone is coming down 95 be careful and safe!


----------



## macraven

Going north on 75?

Yea that’s Willy’s in Atlanta


----------



## bjschil

Monykalyn said:


> On way home now.  Fwiw there's a great counter service Mexican grill off 75 in Georgia exit 255 called Willys. Large portions, fresh food, made to order burritos, friendly service and cheap!
> Is there a spot on this thread to post things like that? We come from the Midwest and it seems most are east coast travelers.
> And if anyone is coming down 95 be careful and safe!



We are also from the Midwest, (Wi) and Camp at Fort  Wilderness in our fifth wheel.  Thanks for sharing a food-stop.  I think a thread on this along major route would be helpful.  Did this have a larger parking lot, or two different entrances/exit, so we can easily get in and park in the back.   Safe travels to extreme cold!.


----------



## Limes96

Monykalyn said:


> On way home now.  Fwiw there's a great counter service Mexican grill off 75 in Georgia exit 255 called Willys. Large portions, fresh food, made to order burritos, friendly service and cheap!
> Is there a spot on this thread to post things like that? We come from the Midwest and it seems most are east coast travelers.
> And if anyone is coming down 95 be careful and safe!



There are quite a few of us on this thread that travel from the Midwest, just not as many as there are from the east coast. My family and I will be driving from Ohio down I-75 the end of this month. I know @LadyBeBop and @AaronInWI are also frequenters of this thread from the Midwest and have offered valuable info for me. Seems like we just recently had someone post about driving from Chicago. My family loves Mexican food so thanks for the Willys suggestion. Might have to try that out!


----------



## AaronInWI

Limes96 said:


> There are quite a few of us on this thread that travel from the Midwest, just not as many as there are from the east coast. My family and I will be driving from Ohio down I-75 the end of this month. I know @LadyBeBop and @AaronInWI are also frequenters of this thread from the Midwest and have offered valuable info for me. Seems like we just recently had someone post about driving from Chicago. My family loves Mexican food so thanks for the Willys suggestion. Might have to try that out!


Yep, we drive down from Wisconsin. Unfortunately, not as often as some on here, but making the trip every 2-3 years leaves us with time to see the rest of the country. We have a drive to Disney*land* coming up at the end of August that I am equal parts excited and nervous about. I'm almost embarrassed to say, but we normally don't venture too far past the McDonald's and Subway's of the world on our drives. I think the only non-fast food place we've eaten at was a Cracker Barrel on one of our drives. We do always make a point to stop at Ellis Brothers pecans in Georgia to load up on snacks for the trip. Just talking about this makes me want to drive down again! Sadly, not until next year...


----------



## disneysteve

Greetings from Point South, South Carolina (Exit 33 on 95). We left NJ at 8:45am and rolled in here about 12 hours later. Stopped for lunch at a Panera in Virginia and dinner at a Chik-Fil-A in Lumberton, NC (where we've stopped numerous times).

The roads were clear and dry the whole way. Traffic was non-existent. It was sunny, clear, windy, and cold. The highest the outdoor temp got according to the car was 34 degrees. We cpuld still see some remnants of snow and ice well into SC but it didn't interfere with travel at all.

We'll finish the journey tomorrow and probably be in Kissimmee by early afternoon.


----------



## arminnie

So happy to hear that your trip has gone well!


----------



## disneysteve

Part 2 of our trip was equally uneventful. We left the hotel about 8:40am, stopped for lunch at a nice pizza/sandwich shop on Palm Parkway in Palm Coast, FL called Anthony's (it's in the Publix shopping center). Clean, friendly, good service, and tasty food. I would definitely recommend this as a good place to stop when you want to escape the chains and fast food joints.

We arrived at Windsor Palms around 2:30pm. After we got settled in, we headed over to Crossroads and had dinner at Sweet Tomatoes before hitting MK for a couple of hours. We're here for a week and will be back on the road next Saturday.


----------



## BC1836

The new (temporary?) entrance to the GFR bypasses the MK's main parking lot entrance and eventually weaves to the intersection of World Drive and Seven Seas Drive. Major construction in the area.

All the best!


----------



## BethanyF

We leave Friday for our segmented drive to WDW.  We normally go all the way through, but this time we are stopping to visit friends near Nashville.  And we didnt want to be rude and leave their home at 6am, so we are going to hang out a bit and then go as far as possible, but no further than Valdosta, before finalizing the drive the next morning.  

Here's the plan:
Friday - Chicago to Nashville (57/24).  Probably on the road by 9am; in Nashville for dinner
Saturday - Nashville to *hopefully* Valdosta (24/75).  On the road no later than 2; in Valdosta at about 10 or 11
Sunday - Valdosta to WDW (75/FL Turnpike).  Sleep in and leave after breakfast; get to WDW area late morning, early afternoon.  

I'm assuming construction won't be a major issue in January until we get further south.  But is there anything we should be aware of?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

BethanyF said:


> We leave Friday for our segmented drive to WDW.  We normally go all the way through, but this time we are stopping to visit friends near Nashville.  And we didnt want to be rude and leave their home at 6am, so we are going to hang out a bit and then go as far as possible, but no further than Valdosta, before finalizing the drive the next morning.
> 
> Here's the plan:
> Friday - Chicago to Nashville (57/24).  Probably on the road by 9am; in Nashville for dinner
> Saturday - Nashville to *hopefully* Valdosta (24/75).  On the road no later than 2; in Valdosta at about 10 or 11
> Sunday - Valdosta to WDW (75/FL Turnpike).  Sleep in and leave after breakfast; get to WDW area late morning, early afternoon.
> 
> I'm assuming construction won't be a major issue in January until we get further south.  But is there anything we should be aware of?



We just returned to Chicago from a two week trip on 1/7/18 (I-57/24/75 to the Turnpike).  Pockets of construction here and there but nothing major.  Not sure what the weather will be like for your drive, but be aware that Georgia doesn't salt their roads, they lay some type of gravel that does nothing in freezing rain and/or snow, other than make a mess.  We saw lots of spinouts while driving.  Not sure if they salt the roads in Tennessee either.  Drive carefully and slowly if the roads are slick.


----------



## BethanyF

Thanks for the reminder about GA - I will be sure to keep my DH in check  and try to get out of Nashville sooner so we can get through the GA mountains earlier in the day.


----------



## macraven

Georgia sprays brine on the highway and main streets in the town 

No heavy snow equipment like they have in the North

But if it rains, that water will wash away the brine

Monday morning 35-40 car pile up on 75 at Ringgold exit
Took 4 hours to haul vehicles out and then reopen that section of 75
at about 11:00 that day

It was on national news that day
I missed the pile up two hours earlier 

Be very careful when 75 gets sleet or freezing rain


----------



## BC1836

Whenever possible, use Waze or some other appropriate app or device when approaching I-4 off of I-95. A recent accident on I-4 caused huge delays, and it wasn't event caused by the ongoing construction. Take care and have an alternative route planned.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

We are on day 1 of our return trip to New Jersey. We left Windsor Palms at 9:15 this morning. We stopped for lunch outside of Jacksonville and had dinner in Lumberton, NC. Exit 22 is a frequent stopping point for us. We've been there multiple times, including on the way down last week.

We just stopped for the night in Emporia, VA.

We had smooth sailing the whole way today. No problems to report at all.


----------



## BC1836

After 46 2,000+ mile round trip drives to and from WDW, we just returned home after a one-night stay at the GFR (we needed a quick overnight Disney "fix" after our afternoon visit of a few weeks ago).  As Floridians, our two-hour round trip is quite different than the 34-36 hours drives we had when we lived in NJ. Our main routes are the FL TPK and route 429.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> After 46 2,000+ mile round trip drives to and from WDW, we just returned home after a one-night stay at the GFR (we needed a quick overnight Disney "fix" after our afternoon visit of a few weeks ago).  As Floridians, our two-hour round trip is quite different than the 34-36 hours drives we had when we lived in NJ. Our main routes are the FL TPK and route 429.
> 
> All the best!


Love route 429!!! So relaxing and pretty.


----------



## BC1836

If you haven't made a marathon drive to WDW in a while, you will notice BIG construction efforts taking place at the MK entrance. No longer do GFR, Poly, CR and FW guests have to take the far right lanes at the entrance; instead, there's a temporary separate road that eventually returns drivers to World Drive just before the Seven Seas intersection.

All the best!


----------



## Cheerio

What's parking like at Disney Springs now? Last time we were there the orange garage was just opening and there was tons of construction. 

We leave in 11 days for our 2660 mile round trip adventure


----------



## disneysteve

Cheerio said:


> What's parking like at Disney Springs now? Last time we were there the orange garage was just opening and there was tons of construction.


Far better than it used to be. Orange and Lime garages are done. Construction is pretty much gone.


----------



## Cheerio

disneysteve said:


> Far better than it used to be. Orange and Lime garages are done. Construction is pretty much gone.



Perfect thanks! Can you get to the garages from either direction now? Last time, could only get in it from the westbound lanes.


----------



## disneysteve

Cheerio said:


> Perfect thanks! Can you get to the garages from either direction now? Last time, could only get in it from the westbound lanes.


Both directions. And a ramp from I-4 I believe.


----------



## Cheerio

Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We leave on the 8th for our drive.  We'll leave on the 7th if snow is predicted.  We plan to stay in Valdosta on the 8th and pull into Pop around noon on the 9th.  I long for the days when we would drive through the night, but we just can't do it anymore.


----------



## dvczerfs

38 days till the next trip. Stop over in Bradenton Fl. for a visit with the in-laws and off to the Poly. for our 33rd anniversary. Hopefully the weather cooperates this trip. Out running a hurricane this past September was enough for me for a while.
Looking forward to our usual restaurant stops, Narcoossee, Cali Grill.
Only made a few fast pass, our anniversary trips we don't plan much.
We a looking forward to hanging out with Walter at the Tambu again!


----------



## Colleen27

38 days until we leave and I'm already obsessing over long-range weather forecasts!  

I've finalized my itinerary and we're going straight through, Detroit to Daytona, on the way down unless weather forces us to stop. I'll have two other drivers but they're pretty new to it, so they'll be taking the Ohio and Georgia stretches, where the roads are flatter and straighter, and I'll take the mountains. Coming back, I dropped the Weeki Wachee side trip because we flew down to spend a few days there earlier this month, so we'll just have the stop in Rock City/Chattanooga and an extra day if we want to break the drive up even more. 



Monykalyn said:


> On way home now.  Fwiw there's a great counter service Mexican grill off 75 in Georgia exit 255 called Willys. Large portions, fresh food, made to order burritos, friendly service and cheap!
> Is there a spot on this thread to post things like that? We come from the Midwest and it seems most are east coast travelers.
> And if anyone is coming down 95 be careful and safe!



Thanks for the tip. We love Mexican so we may have to try to hit that one.

Has anyone tried the Atlanta Food Truck Park? It looks like it would be pretty easy on/off but it is only open on the weekends so we've never lined up a trip quite right to stop. Our next one might, though. 



Cheerio said:


> What's parking like at Disney Springs now? Last time we were there the orange garage was just opening and there was tons of construction.



It was super easy when we were there a couple of weeks ago. We came in off of I-4 from the airport and had no problem getting to the Orange garage.  I almost didn't stop because it was so crazy the last time I had a car down there, but I'm glad we did. It was a nice little Disney fix on a non-Disney trip.


----------



## Eeyore2142

Leaving March 23 for our drive down from Chicago.  After 2 years of flying, going back to driving is going to be tough (drove for about 10 years).  I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for construction info.


----------



## BethanyF

been back home for a couple days now.  Some minor issues, but all in all a great trip.  

We hit the snow in KY on on the way down on 1/12 - not fun.  Took almost 4 hours to get from Paducah to Ashland City, TN (normally under 2 hours).  
We left TN by 10 on Saturday morning and decided to go all the way through to WDW instead of stopping in Valdosta - got a room at Pop and we were there by 10pm.
Coming home on 1/20-1/21 was foggy.  Left WDW at about 11 on Saturday, stopped in Nashville by 10pm, headed out after breakfast and hit the fog all the way through IL.  Still got home by about 5.  

Future trips from now on will include a planned stop over in each direction.  We're getting too old for the marathon drives and arriving exhausted.


----------



## Cheerio

Colleen27 said:


> It was super easy when we were there a couple of weeks ago. We came in off of I-4 from the airport and had no problem getting to the Orange garage.  I almost didn't stop because it was so crazy the last time I had a car down there, but I'm glad we did. It was a nice little Disney fix on a non-Disney trip.



Awesome, thanks. Two years ago it was a cluster of traffic, no turning here or there - DH was definitely frustrated, and then it poured. I am hoping to redeem that trip this year


----------



## disneysteve

Cheerio said:


> Awesome, thanks. Two years ago it was a cluster of traffic, no turning here or there - DH was definitely frustrated, and then it poured. I am hoping to redeem that trip this year


Disney Springs is super nice now. Personally, except for a few shops at the Marketplace, there is little of interest to us there. My family doesn't even want to wander through the rest of it anymore. We do World of Disney, Art of Disney, and a few other things on that end and that's about it. We also hit Uniqlo this time where my wife got a couple of shirts.

The rest of it is just high end stores that we can find at our local mall.

We did try to go to the Edison for a drink but they were rather snooty. We took a seat at a little bar table only to have several servers ignore us until one finally came over and said we couldn't sit there unless we had been seated by the hostess. Those tables were reserved. We could only sit at the bar itself, which was packed at that time, so we left.


----------



## Colleen27

disneysteve said:


> Disney Springs is super nice now. Personally, except for a few shops at the Marketplace, there is little of interest to us there. My family doesn't even want to wander through the rest of it anymore. We do World of Disney, Art of Disney, and a few other things on that end and that's about it. We also hit Uniqlo this time where my wife got a couple of shirts.
> 
> The rest of it is just high end stores that we can find at our local mall.
> 
> We did try to go to the Edison for a drink but they were rather snooty. We took a seat at a little bar table only to have several servers ignore us until one finally came over and said we couldn't sit there unless we had been seated by the hostess. Those tables were reserved. We could only sit at the bar itself, which was packed at that time, so we left.



Yeah, we're not shoppers so there's not a ton there for us either, but we hit Jock Lindsay's for a late lunch and stopped in at Goofy's for dessert, just to get a little Disney flavor on our way to the Gulf, and I was pleasantly surprised by how much easier the driving was than last time (June 2015). 

I've heard good things about the Edison's food but yours isn't the first complaint I've read about the service. I'm torn on whether I'm going to pop over there in March to try it. I'm not sure it is worth braving the new-attraction crowds, especially if the service is less than welcoming.


----------



## disneysteve

Colleen27 said:


> I've heard good things about the Edison's food but yours isn't the first complaint I've read about the service. I'm torn on whether I'm going to pop over there in March to try it. I'm not sure it is worth braving the new-attraction crowds, especially if the service is less than welcoming.


We didn't go to eat. We just wanted to check it out and have a drink. The hostess was nice and said we could just go to the bar (as opposed to waiting for a table). She pointed out the 3 bars they have and we headed downstairs to the "main" bar. There weren't 3 seats at the bar so we sat at a little high top cocktail table a couple of feet from the bar. Apparently, those tables are for people who are dining. They aren't bar tables as we assumed. They were almost all empty so there was really nothing to indicate that to us. It was an honest mistake. And there were lots of open tables throughout the restaurant so I'm not sure why we couldn't have stayed there even if we were only having drinks. I suppose if too many people did that it would be a problem, so I guess I understand that, but at that moment, the place wasn't that busy. We just didn't feel comfortable so we left.


----------



## dvczerfs

We usually head over there early in the morning, around 7am. Parking garage is empty.DW has to get her walking miles in.lol We stop at Earl of Sandwich for breakfast and hit all the old down town Disney stores. We walk through the "new" area. She stops at a few places but it does, looks like the local mall. We stop at the new burger joint that opened. The coordinator there was dd trainer when she worked in the magic kingdom. Have to stop to say hi to Darius.lol
Usually walk from one end to the other a few times. Just enjoying the morning. Before we leave, we always have to hit the poutine stand. Lol  Maybe dw is on a health kick but that doesn't mean I am. Lol 
This September we are planning on trying paddle fish. It's the first restaurant in the Disney springs area we ever at. 
Just trying something a little different. 
Looking forward to another road trip. I'm backwards. In my younger days, I had to stop. Now in my old age, I drive straight through. Lol 15 hours, most of it at night. Past September I woke up 2am to go to work, worked to 10:30am, picked up dw at work at 11am and headed south. Pulled into Boardwalk around 3am. Couldn't fall asleep till 7am. 
I just can't sleep when I know I have a drive to do. Lol


----------



## Limes96

Heading south from Ohio Friday and Saturday morning with the fam. Taking I-75 all the way to the Florida Turnpike. Will be stopping overnight in Georgia Friday night, and looking for Kroger Fuel stations along the way to finish using my fuel points for January! Wish me luck dealing with traffic and construction and overzealous Georgia highway patrol! Lol


----------



## macraven

When I drove  down and back up from Atlanta yesterday, patrols with radar were heavy at Marietta, dalton and Ringgold on 75

Saw at least 9 vehicles pulled over and sure tickets were issued


----------



## dvczerfs

macraven said:


> When I drove  down and back up from Atlanta yesterday, patrols with radar were heavy at Marietta, dalton and Ringgold on 75
> 
> Saw at least 9 vehicles pulled over and sure tickets were issued


I have only driven a few time on I75. I catch it near Tampa and take it to Bradenton, so I'm not on it real long but man, last time I was heading south I was going 80 mph and I was getting passed like I was standing still.lol
Coming north around 4am on a Wednesday, same way just less cars. Is it that way up through Georgia or is it just that corridor that moves like that?


----------



## Colleen27

dvczerfs said:


> I have only driven a few time on I75. I catch it near Tampa and take it to Bradenton, so I'm not on it real long but man, last time I was heading south I was going 80 mph and I was getting passed like I was standing still.lol
> Coming north around 4am on a Wednesday, same way just less cars. Is it that way up through Georgia or is it just that corridor that moves like that?



I think all the flat/straight parts are like that. Michigan, Ohio, Georgia, Florida. Speed enforcement varies from place to place, though, so the trick is to know where you can get away with it and where you can't.


----------



## arminnie

Colleen27 said:


> I think all the flat/straight parts are like that. Michigan, Ohio, Georgia, Florida. Speed enforcement varies from place to place, though, so the trick is to know where you can get away with it and where you can't.


For those coming in from the West on I10 my DH got two tickets in Florida between Pensacola and Tallahassee a few years ago.   Flat and open - but not a good place to speed.  He was not driving that fast,  but we really lucked out on one.  

I could not find the current insurance card (had the recently expired one) and the young policewoman just let that go.  I found out a few days later that due to a miscommunication on my auto billpay my insurance had been cancelled!!!!! That would have been a huge ticket.  I now go online every month to make sure that none of my policies are delinquent. I have about 6 different policies for various properties, etc.


----------



## LBHouse

Colleen27 said:


> I think all the flat/straight parts are like that. Michigan, Ohio, Georgia, Florida. Speed enforcement varies from place to place, though, so the trick is to know where you can get away with it and where you can't.



I75 in Michigan (north of Flint) is fast. Same with most of Georgia and northern Florida.  Our route puts us on 75 at Chattanooga. I can usually set the cruise at 84-86 and be about 50/50 passing/getting passed.


----------



## dvczerfs

LBHouse said:


> I75 in Michigan (north of Flint) is fast. Same with most of Georgia and northern Florida.  Our route puts us on 75 at Chattanooga. I can usually set the cruise at 84-86 and be about 50/50 passing/getting passed.


Speed limit for the most part 70?


----------



## Colleen27

dvczerfs said:


> Speed limit for the most part 70?



Hmmm, have any other states upped their speed limits to 75mph yet? I75 north of Flint is posted at 75mph as of this summer, but I didn't even think about whether other states might have done the same since we last did the drive south on 75.


----------



## dvczerfs

Colleen27 said:


> Hmmm, have any other states upped their speed limits to 75mph yet? I75 north of Flint is posted at 75mph as of this summer, but I didn't even think about whether other states might have done the same since we last did the drive south on 75.


Im in the northeast of pa and I don't see any 70, just 55 and 65. We have narrow, curvy, a lot of traffic highways. I think that's why you get us northerners down south on those straight, wide no pothole highways and we go nuts. Lol


----------



## disneysteve

Colleen27 said:


> have any other states upped their speed limits to 75mph yet?


I certainly wish they would. From lower Virginia to Florida it's 70 most of the way but 75 would be great. An extra 5 miles per hour for 600 or 700 miles would trim a nice amount of time off the trip.


----------



## macraven

_I live in Georgia and yes, many drive fast except where we know radar is used
Going into Georgia from Chattanooga heading south, first sections that peeps are nailed for speeding is Ringgold and then Dalton

Further down in 75, Marietta and Atlanta more radar 
Macon would be the next speed traps 
Sometimes Valdosta have the radar guns out

Yesterday was in Atlanta for a doctor appointment 
Going back north on 75, my cruising speed was 85 and quite a few cars were passing me

70 is the posted speeds with three areas have sections of 60 mph on a stretch 
(Ringgold, dalton, Marietta)
_


----------



## Limes96

Only construction delay I had today was just south of Macon on i75. Set us back about 10-15 minutes. They had 2 out of 3 lanes closed for several miles.


----------



## LBHouse

dvczerfs said:


> Speed limit for the most part 70?


Speed limit is 70 for the most part. The cities all have lower limits though. Northern MI is the only part I know that is posted 75


----------



## AaronInWI

macraven said:


> When I drove  down and back up from Atlanta yesterday, patrols with radar were heavy at Marietta, dalton and Ringgold on 75
> 
> Saw at least 9 vehicles pulled over and sure tickets were issued


It is my rule of thumb that when we drive down from Wisconsin, I'll go 5-7 MPH over the posted speed limit all the way down, until we hit Georgia. Then it is 1-3 over, if that. I've heard too many horror stories of Georgia cops being extra strict to out of state drivers, because they know you won't travel all the way down a few weeks later to challenge the ticket. Maybe I'm just being paranoid, but I feel like that is a case of better to be safe than sorry. But then as soon as we hit Florida, it is back to 5-7 over.


----------



## snowmedic

We drive down from VT 2 times a year and I too drive about 5-7 over, except where it feels like I might get run over.  We switch it up by taking 95 down and the inland route back.  Never had any problems with speeding.


----------



## bjschil

Eeyore2142 said:


> Leaving March 23 for our drive down from Chicago.  After 2 years of flying, going back to driving is going to be tough (drove for about 10 years).  I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for construction info.



We will be just ahead of you.  Leaving SW Wisconsin on Thursday afternoon, pulling our fiver, and stopping somewhere on 57 south, Effingham.  On the 23rd, we are going the Alamaba route, knowing it is about 1 1/2 hr longer, but there will be two trucks, pulling our RV’s, and avoiding Atlanta on a Friday late afternoon.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## BC1836

A new thread asks the question "driving or flying?" to WDW. One wonders why the question isn't asked here! 

All the best!


----------



## chicagoshannon

One week until our drive.  We'll be taking I57 this time.  It's a nice drive ever since the increased the speed limit.  Plan is to stop in Valdosta for the night.


----------



## picatinny

Question for those that travel from the North East on I95 to our Happy Place in FL.  When getting to Baltimore, do you take the 95/495 route or the 895/295 route heading around DC? What do you prefer?

I'm not worried about the traffic in DC because I'll be passing through 11pm-1am.


----------



## disneysteve

picatinny said:


> Question for those that travel from the North East on I95 to our Happy Place in FL.  When getting to Baltimore, do you take the 95/495 route or the 895/295 route heading around DC? What do you prefer?
> 
> I'm not worried about the traffic in DC because I'll be passing through 11pm-1am.


We have taken the 895/50/301 route a few times but I'm not convinced it is any faster so we went back to just staying on 95 and haven't had any issues.

The only decision I need to make now is whether or not to jump in the EZPass Express lanes. Sometimes you can just tell it will be worth it. Other times if traffic seems light I skip it and save a few dollars.


----------



## AaronInWI

chicagoshannon said:


> One week until our drive.  We'll be taking I57 this time.  It's a nice drive ever since the increased the speed limit.  Plan is to stop in Valdosta for the night.


We've taken I57 home to Wisconsin on each of our three drives, but have never taken it on the way down. We've gone down I65 twice, and once we took a detour through South Carolina and down the east coast. I think we'll be taking I57 when we drive again next year. We like staying just south of Atlanta in Morrow, GA. Coming from about an hour north of Milwaukee, Valdosta is a bit far for us on one day's drive. Although, come to think of it, we did stay in Valdosta last year since we drove in the winter and wanted to break our drive up into three days.


----------



## PennyInPink

We are driving from NorthEast Michigan in September.  Driving right through. (5 Adult drivers).  Taking I75 to the Florida turnpike.  But we'd like to stop along the way for groceries.  Any recommendations on a large, full service grocer ( Deli, etc) before hitting the turnpike?


----------



## Cheerio

We leave tomorrow! First stop, Charlotte NC, then a night in Daytona - can't wait


----------



## amcnj

Cheerio said:


> We leave tomorrow! First stop, Charlotte NC, then a night in Daytona - can't wait



Safe travels and have a good time!


----------



## LBHouse

We leave on 2/13/2018 for our three week trip.

We have a bunch of "work" stops to make on our way.  We are taking a few detours.  Leaving SW Michigan (grand rapids area) and heading to:
Chicago (3 nights)
Knoxville, TN (2 nights) 
Asheville, NC (3nights)
Hilton Head, SC (4 nights)
Daytona Beach (2 nights)
Disney (7 nights)

The only "new" road for us will be from Chicago to Indy on I65.  I'm sure that's just a long flat road, like I69 from MI.

6 of us, Myself, Wife and 4 kids under 7.  I believe this is drive #21.


----------



## BC1836

The completed parking garages and road construction (Buena Vista Drive) at Disney Springs had made driving in that area much easier. And give Maria & Enzo's a try for enjoyable Italian food and splendid indoor and outdoor views.

All the best!


----------



## BethanyF

LBHouse said:


> The only "new" road for us will be from Chicago to Indy on I65.  I'm sure that's just a long flat road, like I69 from MI.


We actually prefer 57 through Illinois instead of 65 in Indiana.  Might be worth looking at.


----------



## chicagoshannon

BethanyF said:


> We actually prefer 57 through Illinois instead of 65 in Indiana.  Might be worth looking at.



This especially because it's winter.  Less chance of running into that lake effect snow.


----------



## donnaf516

Jumping on board!  We just decided we'll be driving for our summer trip this year.  Heading down from NJ, spending 6 days in Disney then we're off on a cruise out of Miami.  Guess the ride back will be a bit longer.


----------



## LBHouse

BethanyF said:


> We actually prefer 57 through Illinois instead of 65 in Indiana.  Might be worth looking at.





chicagoshannon said:


> This especially because it's winter.  Less chance of running into that lake effect snow.



We are actually staying in Schaumberg, IL.  If we take 57, where do you suggest cutting back to the east?  Google maps is adding 2 hours if we take 57 all the way to 24.  We live in the lake effect area so are used to it, but its the others that scare me.


----------



## BethanyF

LBHouse said:


> We are actually staying in Schaumberg, IL.  If we take 57, where do you suggest cutting back to the east?  Google maps is adding 2 hours if we take 57 all the way to 24.  We live in the lake effect area so are used to it, but its the others that scare me.


I live in Schaumburg - it doesn't add 2 hours. 
We take 57 to 24 and head east.


----------



## LadyBeBop

BethanyF said:


> I live in Schaumburg - it doesn't add 2 hours.
> We take 57 to 24 and head east.



Checking the itinerary, it does add a couple of hours (I actually thought it would be more than two hours).
They're not going through Nashville.  They're making a side trip to Knoxville.

LBHouse, your kids will enjoy the new route from Chicago to Indianapolis.  Especially the miles and miles of wind fans.  Hard to describe, but something to see. 

And my normal PSA for my hometown area (Cincinnati), which is a little over halfway from Chicago to Knoxville.  Stop for a cheese coney or five-way at Skyline or Gold Star Chili.


----------



## BethanyF

LadyBeBop said:


> Checking the itinerary, it does add a couple of hours (I actually thought it would be more than two hours).
> They're not going through Nashville.  They're making a side trip to Knoxville.
> 
> LBHouse, your kids will enjoy the new route from Chicago to Indianapolis.  Especially the miles and miles of wind fans.  Hard to describe, but something to see.
> 
> And my normal PSA for my hometown area (Cincinnati), which is a little over halfway from Chicago to Knoxville.  Stop for a cheese coney or five-way at Skyline or Gold Star Chili.



I must have misread the Knoxville/Nashville difference

And, yes, Mapquest or whatever will add 2 hours, but it's never the case.  At least not for us.


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> Checking the itinerary, it does add a couple of hours (I actually thought it would be more than two hours).
> They're not going through Nashville.  They're making a side trip to Knoxville.
> 
> LBHouse, your kids will enjoy the new route from Chicago to Indianapolis.  Especially the miles and miles of wind fans.  Hard to describe, but something to see.
> 
> And my normal PSA for my hometown area (Cincinnati), which is a little over halfway from Chicago to Knoxville.  Stop for a cheese coney or five-way at Skyline or Gold Star Chili.


I am thinking we will go through Indy, south to Louisville and head east to Lexington from there.

Our first ever driving trip to Disney we stopped in Cincinnati and ate at Skyline.  I loved it, but my wife said it had cinnamon in it and she cant eat it...Maybe I'll just have to beg her to try it again.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

.


----------



## LadyBeBop

LBHouse said:


> I am thinking we will go through Indy, south to Louisville and head east to Lexington from there.



Did not think of that option.  I think that's about the same time.  Make sure there's no construction crossing the Ohio River into Louisville.  I don't think there is anymore. 



> Our first ever driving trip to Disney we stopped in Cincinnati and ate at Skyline.  I loved it, but my wife said it had cinnamon in it and she cant eat it...Maybe I'll just have to beg her to try it again.



Yes, the cinnamon is the best part.


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> Did not think of that option.  I think that's about the same time.  Make sure there's no construction crossing the Ohio River into Louisville.  I don't think there is anymore.



The bridge on i65 over the Ohio is open.  We've been through several times now.  For anyone new to that road, its a new toll bridge.  Dont wory about cash or iPass or anything.  As far as I can tell its only toll by plate.  After two trips through I get an invoice from "riverlink" for $8.00


----------



## BC1836

Always better to beat an upcoming snow/storm system when departing home for WDW. Facing one on the return trip back is another challenge.

It reached 81-degrees in central FL today.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

If you are making the long distance drive this weekend, get ready for temperatures in the low 80s instead of the seasonal low-mid 70s.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> If you are making the long distance drive this weekend, get ready for temperatures in the low 80s instead of the seasonal low-mid 70s.
> 
> All the best!



Warmer than usual mid-February temperatures expected to continue.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Warmer than usual mid-February temperatures expected to continue.
> 
> All the best!



Sure wish I was there!  At least our snow melted yesterday.  Happy you are enjoying your new home!


----------



## toolmanjan

I did my third drive from NJ in 7mos (10th overall) the first week in Jan.  Took the (7am Jan 2nd) Cape May Ferry / Bridge Tunnel route as a change of pace.  The weather was very cold and the small inlet at Cape May was frozen over. The Captain had to do several back and forth maneuvers to break the ice so he could turn the ferry into the channel.  Two days later the ferry closed for a week due to the ice being too thick.

The Roads from Lewes Dl to Emporia Va have improved since my last time taking this route 35 years ago. As expected.  However this route still does not save you time or miles.

Once on I95 I drove to Kingsland Ga arriving at 9pm  I had a reservation at the Microtel just off the interstate.  The room was inexpensive and clean. 

I was up and out at 4:30am the next day.  I decided to avoid the I4 am traffic I would continue on I95 to the Fl turnpike (528).  A few more miles but way less time. If you don't mind paying tolls.  I arrived at MCO by 8 in time to pick up my wife.

Note I will never plan a January trip to WDW again it was way to cold.  Below freezing every night. It was 28 degrees one night at the MK.  I know the weather is hit or miss this time of year.

BTW I prefer to leave home at 8-9pm and drive straight through missing the Balt, DC, Richmond traffic.


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> I did my third drive from NJ in 7mos (10th overall) the first week in Jan.
> 
> Note I will never plan a January trip to WDW again it was way to cold.  Below freezing every night. It was 28 degrees one night at the MK.  I know the weather is hit or miss this time of year.



Indeed, there were a few "hard freezes," as they are called in these parts, last month; in fact, some cold pre-dawn temperatures were reached that hadn't been experienced by locals in central FL in nearly a decade.

All the best!


----------



## BethanyF

BC1836 said:


> Indeed, there were a few "hard freezes," as they are called in these parts, last month; in fact, some cold pre-dawn temperatures were reached that hadn't been experienced by locals in central FL in nearly a decade.
> 
> All the best!


I was very glad I had my packable down jacket with me - definitely needed it at Epcot one morning.  As the day went on, I was able to scrunch it up and keep it in my backpack for the rest of the day.


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Indeed, there were a few "hard freezes," as they are called in these parts, last month; in fact, some cold pre-dawn temperatures were reached that hadn't been experienced by locals in central FL in nearly a decade.


We were there last month. It was in the low 30s a few times.


----------



## BC1836

Having created this thread on Dec. 6, 2007, and having completed 46 2,000+ mile round trips (NJ to WDW and back!), and having moved to Florida three months ago, and having completed three local one-hour drives to WDW so far, should a new thread be created titled "For Two-Hour Round Trip Drivers Only!?"    Nah.

To be sure, it's quite a different driving experience, especially since I-4 is not part of our route. The entrance to WDW on Western Way from route 429 is unique and quite special. 

Above all, we send our best wishes to all on the highways who are heading to and from WDW. (We're heading back on Tuesday.)

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Having created this thread on Dec. 6, 2007, and having completed 46 2,000+ mile round trips (NJ to WDW and back!), and having moved to Florida three months ago, and having completed three local one-hour drives to WDW so far, should a new thread be created titled "For Two-Hour Round Trip Drivers Only!?"    Nah.
> 
> To be sure, it's quite a different driving experience, especially since I-4 is not part of our route. The entrance to WDW on Western Way from route 429 is unique and quite special.
> 
> Above all, we send our best wishes to all on the highways who are heading to and from WDW. (We're heading back on Tuesday.)
> 
> All the best!


I am leaving tomorrow night after the snow ends around here. Flying this time as I’m going solo meeting family there. Looking forward to the warm 80 temps!!! Winter has been brutal in MA this year. 
Glad you are enjoying your new home.


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> I am leaving tomorrow night after the snow ends around here. Flying this time as I’m going solo meeting family there. Looking forward to the warm 80 temps!!! Winter has been brutal in MA this year.
> Glad you are enjoying your new home.



Thanks for the kind words. The weather forecast for Lake Buena Vista looks great for the next week!

All the best!


----------



## maiapapaya

We are in the very early stages of planning a road trip to WDW in late August, driving down from southern Ontario. At this point we think we will leave early in the afternoon on our departure day (can't leave any earlier that day) and head down I-75, stopping around Knoxville for the night. On our way home we thought we'd mix it up and head back north up I=95/I-77, stopping in Virginia for the night and possibly staying an extra day there to check out the caverns. Since this is our first WDW road trip we would appreciate any tips, advice, etc ... good places to stay/eat, quick & interesting/fun pit-stops, places to avoid, etc. TIA!


----------



## LadyBeBop

maiapapaya said:


> We are in the very early stages of planning a road trip to WDW in late August, driving down from southern Ontario. At this point we think we will leave early in the afternoon on our departure day (can't leave any earlier that day) and head down I-75, stopping around Knoxville for the night. On our way home we thought we'd mix it up and head back north up I=95/I-77, stopping in Virginia for the night and possibly staying an extra day there to check out the caverns. Since this is our first WDW road trip we would appreciate any tips, advice, etc ... good places to stay/eat, quick & interesting/fun pit-stops, places to avoid, etc. TIA!



How close to the Canadian/American border are you?  Do you cross the border at Windsor/Detroit?

I’m just hoping you won’t reach my hometown, Cincinnati, during rush hour (between 4-6).


----------



## maiapapaya

We will probably cross the border in Sarnia/Port Huron. We are leaving on a Saturday, so rush hour shouldn't be an issue for us anywhere along the drive (plan on getting to Orlando the Sunday night).


----------



## Colleen27

maiapapaya said:


> We will probably cross the border in Sarnia/Port Huron. We are leaving on a Saturday, so rush hour shouldn't be an issue for us anywhere along the drive (plan on getting to Orlando the Sunday night).



The one place we almost always stop when we make the drive is Berea, KY (www.visitberea.com). Sometimes we go into town for a meal and a bit of shopping, other times we just hit the artisan center which is just off the expressway. They have a gift shop full of interesting, artsy things and a cafe with really good food with a locally-made/grown focus. 

We're going the 77/95 route, weather permitting, on the southbound leg of our trip next month because we're starting the trip in Daytona before heading inland to WDW. So I've been looking for interesting places to stop, but thus far I don't have any obvious front runners (though there's a ghost town in WV that sounds pretty interesting...).


----------



## LadyBeBop

maiapapaya said:


> We will probably cross the border in Sarnia/Port Huron. We are leaving on a Saturday, so rush hour shouldn't be an issue for us anywhere along the drive (plan on getting to Orlando the Sunday night).



That’s good. Depending on when you leave, you might run into Cincinnati Reds traffic. But I don’t think it will be too terribly bad. Just stay in the far right lanes heading into Kentucky. The left lanes go into Downtown and the ballpark.

Berea is nice. But IIRC, the artisan center closes early, so you might not make it in time.


----------



## maiapapaya

LadyBeBop said:


> That’s good. Depending on when you leave, you might run into Cincinnati Reds traffic. But I don’t think it will be too terribly bad. Just stay in the far right lanes heading into Kentucky. The left lanes go into Downtown and the ballpark.
> 
> Berea is nice. But IIRC, the artisan center closes early, so you might not make it in time.



Thanks for the tips!



Colleen27 said:


> The one place we almost always stop when we make the drive is Berea, KY (www.visitberea.com). Sometimes we go into town for a meal and a bit of shopping, other times we just hit the artisan center which is just off the expressway. They have a gift shop full of interesting, artsy things and a cafe with really good food with a locally-made/grown focus.
> 
> We're going the 77/95 route, weather permitting, on the southbound leg of our trip next month because we're starting the trip in Daytona before heading inland to WDW. So I've been looking for interesting places to stop, but thus far I don't have any obvious front runners (though there's a ghost town in WV that sounds pretty interesting...).



I'll check out the info on Berea. Thanks!

Based on a tip in another thread we're thinking of stopping to check out the Luray caverns in Virginia on our way home (I-77-81). Don't know if that's out of your way too much, but it looks like a cool place to stop.


----------



## Colleen27

maiapapaya said:


> Based on a tip in another thread we're thinking of stopping to check out the Luray caverns in Virginia on our way home (I-77-81). Don't know if that's out of your way too much, but it looks like a cool place to stop.



That wouldn't be a bad detour in the summer months but it adds more miles and mountains than I'd like for our dates (leaving next week!). As it is, my plan to go down 77 at all is subject to change based on weather in the mountains in WV. Right now there's a chance of snow I'm watching carefully for our southbound drive. If it looks bad, I'll stick to the flatter, more heavily travelled route down 75. We hit heavy snow in the KY mountains southbound to WDW in March 2013 and northbound in MD/PA coming home from DC last year, and I'm really hoping to avoid those delays this time! 

But Luray is a great detour if it fits into your plans. I used to spend summers in southern VA as a kid and loved when we stopped there on the drive down.


----------



## maiapapaya

Colleen27 said:


> That wouldn't be a bad detour in the summer months but it adds more miles and mountains than I'd like for our dates (leaving next week!). As it is, my plan to go down 77 at all is subject to change based on weather in the mountains in WV. Right now there's a chance of snow I'm watching carefully for our southbound drive. If it looks bad, I'll stick to the flatter, more heavily travelled route down 75. We hit heavy snow in the KY mountains southbound to WDW in March 2013 and northbound in MD/PA coming home from DC last year, and I'm really hoping to avoid those delays this time!
> 
> But Luray is a great detour if it fits into your plans. I used to spend summers in southern VA as a kid and loved when we stopped there on the drive down.



Missed the "next month" part in your first post. I take back my suggestion! LOL


----------



## BC1836

I-4 construction, based upon recent reports, is still on target to be completed in 2021. 

All the best!


----------



## Cheerio

We are back from our drive down to the mouse. We drove approx 3800 miles round trip, took the 79/77/26/95 both ways, most of the drive was easy except for Erie PA had a storm and being the middle of the night, no plows so we needed to pull off in a rest stop for a bit until we could see a little better. Lots of construction in Orlando on the I4 but the traffic wasn't impossible. Can't wait to go back!


----------



## BC1836

All-time record setter (see page 1) *dvczerfs* is about to extend his total drives record next week when he departs from PA.  Stay tuned.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Has anyone done the I-95 drive of late? Any new construction areas, besides the ongoing projects of the last few years?

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Has anyone done the I-95 drive of late? Any new construction areas, besides the ongoing projects of the last few years?


We did it last month. Nothing stood out to me as being new or different.


----------



## Cheerio

We did it down from the I26, nothing new.


----------



## mrocco90

Hi, my family and I are making our first drive to Orlando from Connecticut in June. Typically we fly and I’m nervous about driving. We’re thinking of leaving around 7pm and driving all night. I’m hoping to get to Georgia around 1130am. I was thinking we could explore and get a hotel room to rest and drive to Disney early the next day. I’m debating about stopping in Savannah or somewhere else in Georgia. 
Does this make sense? My husband is use to driving at night and he will do the majority of the driving. Also if anyone has recommendations of a good place to stop and possible sightsee a little bit in Georgia please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## nono

mrocco90 said:


> Hi, my family and I are making our first drive to Orlando from Connecticut in June. Typically we fly and I’m nervous about driving. We’re thinking of leaving around 7pm and driving all night. I’m hoping to get to Georgia around 1130am. I was thinking we could explore and get a hotel room to rest and drive to Disney early the next day. I’m debating about stopping in Savannah or somewhere else in Georgia.
> Does this make sense? My husband is use to driving at night and he will do the majority of the driving. Also if anyone has recommendations of a good place to stop and possible sightsee a little bit in Georgia please let me know. Thanks!



I would plan for a place with a pool so you can chill out in case you don't sleep much in the car and want to just chill.  Savannah is a great place to chill, IMHO.


----------



## LMA712014

Fingers crossed, but we’re hoping to be heading back to Fort Wilderness with a RV in February of 2019 after a February 2018 trip to the Cabins. What can I say - we’re hooked! 

For curiosity and future reference, any Canadians/New Englanders who have made the journey? It’s approximately a 25hr venture from Northern Maine to the Fort and I wonder where folks most commonly break up the trip.


----------



## Colleen27

And we're off! We were an hour late leaving the house and delayed another hour to have dinner with Grandma before we really got into the drive, but by 5:30 we were on I94 and on our way. Unfortunate the teenagers are worse than toddlers and we've already had our first bathroom break before we even hit the Ohio state line! Now I'm in the back of the van with my 20yo son driving so I might just lose my mind in the next few hours... but I wanted him taking the Ohio stretch because it is so flat and straight. My nerves couldn't take him driving through the mountains - I'm a terrible passenger even with an experienced adult behind the wheel!


----------



## WendyKris

BC1836 said:


> Has anyone done the I-95 drive of late? Any new construction areas, besides the ongoing projects of the last few years?
> 
> All the best!


Returned this week from a round trip from MA to the World and back....only area of construction I passed on I-95 was northbound in South Carolina.  Major bridge work on the Big Pee Dee River.  5 mile backup.... lost about 45 minutes in traffic.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Do any of you do the drive from Phoenix? Thinking about our next trip after this one maybe driving to see what’s between here and there. Unless there isn’t anything particularly worth seeing, because it’s definitely more expensive to drive for us.


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> All-time record setter (see page 1) *dvczerfs* is about to extend his total drives record next week when he departs from PA.  Stay tuned.
> 
> All the best!



Wish I could go stand on I81 S with my thumb out so he could pick me up and take me along.  Check in  *dvczerfs* and let us know how your trip goes.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

Hello everyone. We will be doing our second drive to WDW from Long island end of April. First time we took the inland route and left at noon on a friday. It was not how we wanted it but wan no way to avoid that departure time. We found that the inland route does not work for us. We will be taking 95 this time, looking for departure time suggestions. I am thinking leave about 7-8PM on thursday. Still not sure if we will drive straight thru or stop. Do not know where we would be at 7-8am if it is worth it to just keep going or stop. This board was very helpful to us last time and any of your info and or tips will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dvczerfs

Greetings from sunny Bradenton Fl. !!! 
We had, for the most part, a uneventful trip. I seem to travel at times of natural disaster anymore. Prayers for my friends in the north east. We were leaving at around 11am but something told me, let’s get out of here!! 
The local weather had it, at 8am, 1-3 inches on non paved surfaces. I didn’t want to leave early because we go through Charlotte and Billy Graham’s funeral plus the president in town was sure to have traffic interesting. 
We took off anyway at 8:30am in the rain. We hit the Harrisburg pa area and it was a wet snow but still not sticking. 
We took our time but we hit Charlotte at 5:15pm!! Lol
There is a lot of construction and it was bumper to bumper but it moved. I was surprised. 
We drove to Florida welcome center, got there about 11pm. We took a snooze, I have a double bed in the back of our van. 
Got up at 3:30 am and hit the road. Jax was empty and no traffic in Orlando at that time on a Saturday morning. 
Drove past our exit and said see ya Wednesday!! Trip 66 is underway!!


----------



## dvczerfs

Oh, our daughter is home. She got home from work at 3:30 on Friday and the power was out since 1:30pm. We were lucky, our power was restored at 7pm. 
90 percent of our town has no power. No power means no heat. They said by Wednesday everyone should have power. 
They had 70 mph winds. Knocking down trees and power lines. The snow has melted.


----------



## amcnj

FlatBlackLI said:


> Hello everyone. We will be doing our second drive to WDW from Long island end of April. First time we took the inland route and left at noon on a friday. It was not how we wanted it but wan no way to avoid that departure time. We found that the inland route does not work for us. We will be taking 95 this time, looking for departure time suggestions. I am thinking leave about 7-8PM on thursday. Still not sure if we will drive straight thru or stop. Do not know where we would be at 7-8am if it is worth it to just keep going or stop. This board was very helpful to us last time and any of your info and or tips will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.




What is your total drive time/how far out on LI are you?  If you do decide to stop, that will be at 7-8 am?  When would you start the second leg of the trip? 

For reference, I am about an hour and 10 minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, and my drive miles are around 1050.  I leave early AM (2-2:30) and am in the WDW area around 6:30-7:30 that same day.  Naturally exact times depend on the weather, traffic, road construction, accidents, stops....  

Here are the times for a trip where things go well:

Depart 2:30 AM
Enter VA 5:30 AM (so avoid DC rush hours)
Enter NC 8 AM
Enter SC 11 AM
Enter GA 2 PM
Enter FL 4 PM
Reach Orlando/WDW area  6:30-7 PM, depending on exactly where you need to end up

Hope this helps.


----------



## AaronInWI

nono said:


> I would plan for a place with a pool so you can chill out in case you don't sleep much in the car and want to just chill.  Savannah is a great place to chill, IMHO.


@mrocco90 - to tag on to this, if your budget permits, you might also enjoy having a room with a dedicated sitting area. We were given a free upgrade to a suite at a Drury Inn on our drive home last year (they were having technology issues, and the lady checking us in was very appreciative of our patience). After a long day of driving, we really liked having a couch to stretch out on and unwind while watching TV. Much more comfortable than sitting on the bed. That's our M.O. when we have long drives now. That extra $50 is worth it to us so we're fully refreshed the next day.


----------



## FlatBlackLI

amcnj said:


> What is your total drive time/how far out on LI are you?  If you do decide to stop, that will be at 7-8 am?  When would you start the second leg of the trip?
> 
> For reference, I am about an hour and 10 minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge, and my drive miles are around 1050.  I leave early AM (2-2:30) and am in the WDW area around 6:30-7:30 that same day.  Naturally exact times depend on the weather, traffic, road construction, accidents, stops....
> 
> Here are the times for a trip where things go well:
> 
> Depart 2:30 AM
> Enter VA 5:30 AM (so avoid DC rush hours)
> Enter NC 8 AM
> Enter SC 11 AM
> Enter GA 2 PM
> Enter FL 4 PM
> Reach Orlando/WDW area  6:30-7 PM, depending on exactly where you need to end up
> 
> Hope this helps.



Ok so doing a quick GPS search I am about 3 hours from the DE memorial bridge. We took 95 home last drive and went straight thru. We made a few food stops and it took 18 hours. It is 1,127 miles one way.


----------



## amcnj

FlatBlackLI said:


> Ok so doing a quick GPS search I am about 3 hours from the DE memorial bridge. We took 95 home last drive and went straight thru. We made a few food stops and it took 18 hours. It is 1,127 miles one way.



That makes sense, as my drive times are around 16 hours, and you being 2 hours further from DE Memorial Bridge, would be around 18 hours. 
So if you leave say 8 pm, then hopefully are passing DC 1 AM, entering NC 3:30 AM, SC 6:30 AM, GA 9:30 AM, FL 11:30 AM and WDW area say 2:30 PM. 
Does anyone else know if those times on 95 in the various states pose any problems due to it being a weekday and thus people are commuting to work?


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

I live in South Jersey close to Philadelphia and have left in the past between 7:00 and 7:30 PM. If driving straight thru, I have made it to Disney by 11:30 AM-Noon next day depending on stops and traffic.


----------



## amcnj

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> I live in South Jersey close to Philadelphia and have left in the past between 7:00 and 7:30 PM. If driving straight thru, I have made it to Disney by 11:30 AM-Noon next day depending on stops and traffic.



Have you done both weekend and weekday drives?  Just asking to see if you ran into any rush hour issues during a weekday that next morning.  Or during summer months are there any vacation/beach traffic effects anywhere?  I haven't run into any leaving early AM, but wondered about those leaving the evening before, like you do.


----------



## LMA712014

Those of you who drive from the extreme North - how many hours do you usually drive and where do you usually have an ‘intermission’? I was thinking of starting the drive in the afternoon to take a chunk out of it, but that has us still in New England at night time in the winter so no RV Park stops (I assume? I’d think most would be snowed in.)


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

amcnj said:


> Have you done both weekend and weekday drives?  Just asking to see if you ran into any rush hour issues during a weekday that next morning.  Or during summer months are there any vacation/beach traffic effects anywhere?  I haven't run into any leaving early AM, but wondered about those leaving the evening before, like you do.


I have left Wednesday, Thursday and Friday evenings and have never run into any issues other than construction. I make sure not to leave before 7 in order to avoid DC traffic. I have driven at night in March, May, June, July, August and September. No month being different than the other.


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs* has arrived in WDW! As such, the all-time records on page 1 have been updated to note his 66th highway sojourn!

We'll be heading back to WDW next week but our drive is now 60 miles.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> *dvczerfs* has arrived in WDW! As such, the all-time records on page 1 have been updated to note his 66th highway sojourn!
> 
> We'll be heading back to WDW next week but our drive is now 60 miles.
> 
> All the best!




So do you have to subtract one from your total for each of these short drives?  You are missing all the snow at your former location!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> So do you have to subtract one from your total for each of these short drives?  You are missing all the snow at your former location!



If we go by your new "rule," we will have to deduct six drives since we moved here in December. Let's see: 46 - 6 = 40! And next week, it will be "39."

Indeed, the two storms in NJ were terrible; in fact, some of my friends have been without power since the first storm.

All the best!


----------



## AaronInWI

LMA712014 said:


> Those of you who drive from the extreme North - how many hours do you usually drive and where do you usually have an ‘intermission’? I was thinking of starting the drive in the afternoon to take a chunk out of it, but that has us still in New England at night time in the winter so no RV Park stops (I assume? I’d think most would be snowed in.)


Would you consider Wisconsin "extreme North"? I would guess not, but I'll chime in anyway. We've driven three times, and have taken three different routes, for various reasons. By far my favorite drive was our first. We left at 3:30 in the morning, and drove for 13 or so hours to Morrow GA, which is just south of Atlanta. We drove on a Saturday, so we didn't have to worry too much about Chicago morning or Atlanta afternoon rush hours. This left us with a nice, easy, six hour drive to Orlando. Our next drive will be in 2019. There's a good chance we'll be leaving on a Friday this time around, so we are definitely going to have to rethink our strategy a bit.

We've also driven east to see the Great Smokey Mountains, with an overnight stay in Greenville, SC. This should have been another 13.5 hour drive, but ended up being closer to 16 due to traffic delays. Greenville is about 7.5 hours from Disney.


----------



## LMA712014

AaronInWI said:


> Would you consider Wisconsin "extreme North"? I would guess not, but I'll chime in anyway. We've driven three times, and have taken three different routes, for various reasons. By far my favorite drive was our first. We left at 3:30 in the morning, and drove for 13 or so hours to Morrow GA, which is just south of Atlanta. We drove on a Saturday, so we didn't have to worry too much about Chicago morning or Atlanta afternoon rush hours. This left us with a nice, easy, six hour drive to Orlando. Our next drive will be in 2019. There's a good chance we'll be leaving on a Friday this time around, so we are definitely going to have to rethink our strategy a bit.
> 
> We've also driven east to see the Great Smokey Mountains, with an overnight stay in Greenville, SC. This should have been another 13.5 hour drive, but ended up being closer to 16 due to traffic delays. Greenville is about 7.5 hours from Disney.




It’s definitely more in the realm of our time frame so it works! I think Greenville had been on my list of potential stops. Thank you!


----------



## rcs

We're planning to drive from New England to Hilton Head next April. Last time we did it in two days each way and sitting that long every day really wasn't comfortable. It felt like flying center-seat to Europe. Ug!

So, we're looking for recommendations of places along the way so we can break up the trip and do some moving around for a few hours or even a full day.

We'll probably do I-95 down and I-77/81/84 back. We'd appreciate any suggestions you may have for places to stop (or goof-a-traps to avoid!) along the way.

Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

We are back. Trip 66 is in the books.
We had a great time in Bradenton visiting the inlaws.
We woke up at 3am on Wednesday morning and we hit the road at 3:30am.
We ventured up I75 and we hit two spots of those, I can't see a thing rain burst.
We did make it to I4 and we hit another rain shot just as we got on I4. The rest of the way to the Poly. was uneventful. We arrived at the Poly. at 5:09 am. Would have been faster but wasn't use to the entrance roads, bridges going into a Magic Kingdom resort. lol Progress.
As usual, we had a great couple of days. We celebrate our 33rd wedding Anniversary. We had diner at Teppan Edo, Narcoossee and also California grill. Lots of sunshine. Bit on the chilly side for Florida but we weren't complaining. 
Saturday morning came to fast, as always. We woke up at 3am and we were in the van and heading out at 3:40am.
Yup, MK service station is closed. Lol
Very uneventful trip home, no traffic at all. We made pretty good time, in fact it had to be one of the quickest trips home.
Left the Poly.   3:40am
Hit Sc.            8:13am
Hit Nc.            11:08 am
Hit Virginia.     12:46 pm
Hit Wv.           4:31pm
Hit Maryland.   4:51pm
Hit Pa.             5:03pm
Home.             7:30pm

We did I4/I95/I26/I77/I81/I78. 

Septembers two week at Boardwalk Villa in a one bedroom is already booked and most of the adrs are made already. 
The packing has started. We are looking forward to another great trip in 179 more days. We can do without the hurricane this year. Lol


----------



## Colleen27

Well, our third driving trip is in the books. It was mostly smooth going, though 95 got smoky south of Savannah on the way down and 75 in southern GA was too (though not as bad) on the way back. The straight-through drive on the way down was a bit rough, mostly because I'm such a lousy passenger that I couldn't sleep even when someone else was driving, but breaking it up on the way back worked really well and we had a great time at Rock City too. I sort of wish we had enough time to drive next time, because it will be with a more entertaining cast of characters, but it looks like our next two trips to the World will be by way of Detroit Metro airport.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Well we have 31 more days until our drive. I lost track of what number this one is. We've done it at least 6x. We started doing the drive with one stop over night, but now go straight through. 
We are being slammed with the noreaster right now. 14 in. outside now.  No school again tomorrow. Can't wait to get to sunny warm Florida!! Wish I could just retire now.


----------



## Limes96

I heard the report today that Disney is considering charging resort guests for parking at the resorts. Really hoping they don't do this. It would really hurt those of us that drive rather than fly in order to save money.


----------



## Summer2018

We've driven 2,308 miles three times, and our 4th trip will be this July.  Our first trip was by airplane, and our second was by train.  We prefer the freedom that driving allows us.  We do it in two days.


----------



## kittylady1972

We are making the drive again in two weeks.  I'm not sure what number this is for us either, but I'd say right around 6 times at least? It is about 1800 miles for us RT, so we don't quite meet the 2K mile round trip minimum here!

I think for the drive down we're going to try to leave in the afternoon on a Wednesday.  This should get us through most of the I95 Northern VA traffic pretty easily.  I detest Northern VA traffic!  The plan is to drive as far as possible, hoping for a stop around Walterboro for the evening.  We'll be up early the next morning and on the road to WDW to hopefully arrive in early afternoon.

While there are 4 drivers in the car with us, it will probably mostly be my DH and myself making the drive.  I don't want to put my 18yo son behind the wheel for too long or my 76 year old FIL even though both would drive.  

Coming home on Easter day and we plan to leave late morning or no later than noon and drive straight through since we are coming home.  It's okay to arrive at 3am at home.


----------



## BC1836

Just completed our third ["two-hour round trip"] since December. The big talk today was the proposed daily parking charges at all WDW hotels! (Regular MK parking is $22.) Also, the construction continues at the MK entrance.

Heading back to the GFR in three weeks.

All the best!


----------



## arminnie

DizneyMommy said:


> Do any of you do the drive from Phoenix? Thinking about our next trip after this one maybe driving to see what’s between here and there. Unless there isn’t anything particularly worth seeing, because it’s definitely more expensive to drive for us.


We drive from Arkansas via New Orleans (because we have a home there) so we travel the I10 path you would most likely take. 

You’ve got Houston, Lafayette, New Orleans, the Gulf Coast (Biloxi Gulfport), Mobile and Pensacola so lots to see.  

We particularly like Mobile - great seafood. Bellingrath Gardens just outside of Mobile is amazing. 

There’s so much to see in New Orleans- way more than the French Quarter stuff.  A great zoo, aquarium, and insectarium that kids love. Plus the World War II Museum is truly first class.


----------



## BC1836

The recent, terrible Florida bridge collapse brings attention to the relatively new pedestrian bridges at Disney Springs. Those formidable structures took a long time to build and appear to be sound for both folks who walk on them and drivers who pass below them.

All the best


----------



## Eeyore2142

Leaving Friday afternoon from Chicago.  Taking the 57 route (we went to school in Champaign, so that just a normal drive for us).  Hoping to be on the road by 245 (as soon as the kids walk in the door from school).  I would like to make it to Bowling Green before stopping for the night.  The up and out by 7am.  Driven at least 10 times, but not for over a year.  I think finally getting back to the mouse will keep me going.


----------



## sharadoc

Just back on Monday from another 2000+ drive. 95 north on Sunday was horrific into NC. The only reason we could see was the amazing amount of motorcycles coming back from Daytona, and the increased shopping at the Tanger Outlets for Easter finery. Every Tanger exit on 95 was down to 15 mph and backed up for miles. We added at least 3 hours onto our drive from WDW to Lumberton, took us 11 hours. We should have been in Rocky Mount in 9 1/2.

We drove down 81-77 and I think we're going to do that every trip, although there doesn't seem to be any alternative to 95 in SC, Georgia and Florida that doesn't add many hours.

There seems to be more instances of "problems" on our last few drives, than smooth sailing as it used to be. We looked at trains, but the price is incredibly high, essentially almost the same as flying.


----------



## kittylady1972

sharadoc said:


> Just back on Monday from another 2000+ drive. 95 north on Sunday was horrific into NC. The only reason we could see was the amazing amount of motorcycles coming back from Daytona, and the increased shopping at the Tanger Outlets for Easter finery. Every Tanger exit on 95 was down to 15 mph and backed up for miles. We added at least 3 hours onto our drive from WDW to Lumberton, took us 11 hours. We should have been in Rocky Mount in 9 1/2.
> 
> We drove down 81-77 and I think we're going to do that every trip, although there doesn't seem to be any alternative to 95 in SC, Georgia and Florida that doesn't add many hours.
> 
> There seems to be more instances of "problems" on our last few drives, than smooth sailing as it used to be. We looked at trains, but the price is incredibly high, essentially almost the same as flying.



Oh wow...that doesn't sound good.  Yes the train prices really are crazy high too.  We are attempting our drive next week and an Easter Sunday return, hoping the traffic will be better on Easter Sunday than on Monday.


----------



## BC1836

Heading back next week to the GFR!

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We head out in 2 weeks. Can't wait!! We'll be leaving Friday night around 6:00. Last couple of trips were smooth sailing. Hoping for the same this time.


----------



## WillandJennB

Summer2018 said:


> We've driven 2,308 miles three times, and our 4th trip will be this July.  Our first trip was by airplane, and our second was by train.  We prefer the freedom that driving allows us.  We do it in two days.


I believe our 4th trip will be in July as well! Definitely enjoy driving as opposed to flying.


----------



## princessfionasmom

We head out two weeks from Saturday for our 2nd trip driving.  Not driving the entire way down, driving from south eastern MA to Lorton VA and hopping on the auto train on the 14th and getting off in Sanford the next morning. We’ve never done the auto train so it should be an experience. We are driving the whole way home with a stop in Destin FL on the way home for a couple of nights.


----------



## kandb

Quick question.  We may drive back from WDW mid-week in August.  We will be coming home Rte 95 north to NJ.  We would like to leave around 3pm for our first day drive but wondering how bad driving at rush hour will be.  Any experiences leaving Disney at this time and traveling 95-North?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## sharadoc

Hi. I don't think you will have much, if any of an issue until Jacksonville. Just take the 295 around the city to make it easier. It may be busy, but less stress vs. the Jacksonville wacky races. If you want to avoid Orlando, you can use 417. If you choose that, just don't use your GPS/Google Maps/Waze until you get near Sanford or it will constantly tell you to exit to get back to I-4. Tolls would be about $7.00. We love that road, never use I-4.

In general, you won't have any "rush hour" issues until Richmond, Dc, Baltimore, Wilmington, etc.


----------



## Cheerio

We did the 417 once and the I-4 back in February and there is a ton of construction, lots of fender benders because suddenly the lanes shift and not everyone notices, and bam you are in the lane beside you and someone gets hit. Personally, it's worth the $$ to take the 417 around, and agree with the 295 around Jacksonville.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Cheerio said:


> We did the 417 once and the I-4 back in February and there is a ton of construction, lots of fender benders because suddenly the lanes shift and not everyone notices, and bam you are in the lane beside you and someone gets hit. Personally, it's worth the $$ to take the 417 around, and agree with the 295 around Jacksonville.


417 is really great.


----------



## kandb

Does our e-z pass from NJ work down in Florida?  Thought I read something about it working all the way south now.


----------



## BC1836

Howdy! Just back after a one-nighter at the GFR via 429 and the FL TPK. Construction at the World Drive MK entrance continues, and the curvy detour road to the MK resorts remains a challenge for first timers.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

kandb said:


> Does our e-z pass from NJ work down in Florida?  Thought I read something about it working all the way south now.



Here's an online response: https://www.quora.com/Will-my-NJ-EZ-Pass-work-in-Florida

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Headin' back to Disney Springs on Thursday. If we see any new construction that may affect someone's drive in that area, we'll report it promptly.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We are finally heading out Friday early evening from MA. We are driving down 95 straight through the night. We usually stop for an early b- fast in South Carolina and pull into our condo north of Orlando mid afternoon. 
We have a brunch ADR at Cali grill Sunday morning- can’t wait!!!


----------



## princessfionasmom

@ddluvsdisney We’ll be heading out behind you from SE MA, sort of, leaving at 4am on Saturday morning. Not driving down all the way (autotrain), but we will be driving the whole way home on the 22nd. Safe travels and enjoy your Cali Grill brunch!!


----------



## arminnie

I sincerely do not mean to gloat, but you all make me grateful that I travel South thru Arkansas and Mississippi then go East along the Gulf Coast. 

I appreciate the fact that I do not have to deal with traffic around major cities.  I do travel mostly  country roads in Mississippi,  but virtually no traffic. And no major hang ups in Mobile or Tallahassee which are the cities I drive thru.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

princessfionasmom said:


> @ddluvsdisney We’ll be heading out behind you from SE MA, sort of, leaving at 4am on Saturday morning. Not driving down all the way (autotrain), but we will be driving the whole way home on the 22nd. Safe travels and enjoy your Cali Grill brunch!!


Thanks! Safe travels to you as well. 
Have a fun trip!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

arminnie said:


> I sincerely do not mean to gloat, but you all make me grateful that I travel South thru Arkansas and Mississippi then go East along the Gulf Coast.
> 
> I appreciate the fact that I do not have to deal with traffic around major cities.  I do travel mostly  country roads in Mississippi,  but virtually no traffic. And no major hang ups in Mobile or Tallahassee which are the cities I drive thru.


I am jealous!!
We drive through the night bc NY and DC/ Virginia traffic is so awful!!


----------



## arminnie

ddluvsdisney said:


> I am jealous!!
> We drive through the night bc NY and DC/ Virginia traffic is so awful!!


We did a driving trip to Maine two years ago. As we were not under any time constraints we went out of our way to avoid Boston; New York, and DC.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

What a fun thread!

My 2K+ drives are Chicago to Orlando in 1973, 1998, and 2001.

My 2K+ drives from Tulsa to Orlando are three trips in 2017 in March, July, and December.

So, 6 times so far and next trip is in 60 days and then another in October.

We truly love driving and it's nice to see others drive, as well.

We did figure out to NOT drive through Georgia anymore and we now go through Alabama. It cuts about 4 hours off total on the road time per trip.


----------



## arminnie

zebrastreyepz said:


> We did figure out to NOT drive through Georgia anymore and we now go through Alabama. It cuts about 4 hours off total on the road time per trip.


I think the last time I drove thru Georgia was in 2004.


----------



## BC1836

Today's (4/11/18) our central FL newspaper printed the following gas prices:

national average: $2.66

Florida average: $2.61

Orlando metro average: $2.54

All the best!


----------



## chepic

Leaving at midnight to head to Disney's Hilton Head Island versus DW this year.  Going to basically do the same route as before....95 all the way.   We will keep you posted.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

chepic said:


> Leaving at midnight to head to Disney's Hilton Head Island versus DW this year.  Going to basically do the same route as before....95 all the way.   We will keep you posted.


Safe travels and have a great time!


----------



## BC1836

If you arriving at WDW today, expect "cool" temperatures in the upper 60s, since a cold front came to town after that massive nasty weather system which extended from Florida to Canada yesterday. However, temperatures over the next week will be in the 80s!

All the best!


----------



## shafke

I77 approaching Charlotte...
For anyone that has done I77 S recently how has the traffic been approaching Charlotte.
Last year when we did the drive there was a construction area north of Charlotte where the traffic came to a crawl.
Basically went from highway speed to 5-10mph for a few miles.... this was on a Saturday in April.
We need to make the drive again this year (alas not to Disney but to Atlanta) and have to decide whether to take I81 to I77 and then I85 or I81 to I26 to I85.  We would be hitting Charlotte on a Friday morning (after rush hour) in August.


----------



## Cheerio

We went in Feb and there was lots of construction down to two lanes in places (and south of Columbia as well) for lane additions. Could be gone by now, but it was painful in places.


----------



## chepic

We made great time taking 95 south the entire way from RI to Hilton Head.  Left at midnight on Saturday and arrived at 3:20.  Nothing at all through Virginia which is always a question on the way down.


----------



## pmdeve

Instead of taking I4 to exit 68 isn't there an alternate toll road route?  I know I read it on this board but I can't find it now.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

pmdeve said:


> Instead of taking I4 to exit 68 isn't there an alternate toll road route?  I know I read it on this board but I can't find it now.


Route 417


----------



## rg35

Ahh, this thread is a new discovery for me!

We have driven round trip from NYC in 2015, 2016, and 2017 in late June/early July. Me, my wife, and our triplets (6 years old in '15).

First two trips in a 2009 Toyota Sienna, last year's in a '17 Honda Odyssey. As far as gas goes, roughly 3.5 tanks each way.

We usually leave around 4AM and have been fortunate to not run into heavy traffic anywhere except in 2015 due to a stalled vehicle on I-95 near Richmond that for some reason didn't pull off to the shoulder.

To our surprise, the kids have always been fantastic in the car on these trips.

The first two years we stopped in Santee, SC overnight. Last year we went all the way to Savannah, GA. We have stayed overnights at Hampton Inn which I think has become my favorite reasonably priced national chain.

For our return trips, we've gone straight through. I kind of hate it, but at the same time it's kind of nice just being back home and having an extra day to decompress instead of spending 6 hours in the car...and my wife really likes getting home in one shot, as exhausting as that drive is.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

rg35 said:


> Ahh, this thread is a new discovery for me!
> 
> We have driven round trip from NYC in 2015, 2016, and 2017 in late June/early July. Me, my wife, and our triplets (6 years old in '15).
> 
> First two trips in a 2009 Toyota Sienna, last year's in a '17 Honda Odyssey. As far as gas goes, roughly 3.5 tanks each way.
> 
> We usually leave around 4AM and have been fortunate to not run into heavy traffic anywhere except in 2015 due to a stalled vehicle on I-95 near Richmond that for some reason didn't pull off to the shoulder.
> 
> To our surprise, the kids have always been fantastic in the car on these trips.
> 
> The first two years we stopped in Santee, SC overnight. Last year we went all the way to Savannah, GA. We have stayed overnights at Hampton Inn which I think has become my favorite reasonably priced national chain.
> 
> For our return trips, we've gone straight through. I kind of hate it, but at the same time it's kind of nice just being back home and having an extra day to decompress instead of spending 6 hours in the car...and my wife really likes getting home in one shot, as exhausting as that drive is.


We stop on the way down and come home straight through, too!


----------



## BC1836

Just heard on WESH (Orlando TV station) that there will be a major enforcement of all driving-related laws on I-95 this weekend.
_*All of I-95!*_

All the best!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Well, I keep checking every day and finally got a Ford Explorer for 11 nights for under $460 for our June trip. My goal was under $500. I'm going to keep checking up until we leave, too, because that under $200 rate I got last December was amazing.

Love Costco for my rental cars!

In 7 weeks, we arrive!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Well our drive down from MA was pretty uneventful last Friday. An accident on 95 in CT slowed us down about 15-20 min. The trip was smooth sailing, until I got sick the next day. 
I ended up getting the flu. I flew home mid week. It was the worst vacation of my life, well not really a vacation at all. I was so depressed. 
But we’ll be back in July. I just really needed the warm FL sun this trip. 
Safe travels to all.


----------



## BC1836

As construction continues on I-4 so do additional problems. A wrong-way driver on I-4 yesterday in Sanford resulted in a fatality.

Be safe.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Large brush fire, which started yesterday, off I-4 near MM 62 nearly contained. 

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone! Joining in on driving the Disney. Everyone thinks we are crazy of course! Lol! I’m not looking forward to it but my husband refuses to fly. Anyway. We check in to All Star Music on Saturday, November 24. We plan on leaving early Friday morning (the 23rd and day after Thanksgiving) like hopefully 4am, if not earlier. I’m afraid my kids won’t go back to sleep once we wake them. They are 8 & 6. But hopefully they will. We plan on driving as far as we can before we stop. I don’t want to spend too much time driving on Saturday because we plan on going right to the parks!! But we will see how it goes I guess. Any tips on the drive, where a good place to stop is, are we crazy for trying to drive as far as we can? Thanks! Forgot to say we are driving from NJ, right outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## Cheerio

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone! Joining in on driving the Disney. Everyone thinks we are crazy of course! Lol! I’m not looking forward to it but my husband refuses to fly. Anyway. We check in to All Star Music on Saturday, November 24. We plan on leaving early Friday morning (the 23rd and day after Thanksgiving) like hopefully 4am, if not earlier. I’m afraid my kids won’t go back to sleep once we wake them. They are 8 & 6. But hopefully they will. We plan on driving as far as we can before we stop. I don’t want to spend too much time driving on Saturday because we plan on going right to the parks!! But we will see how it goes I guess. Any tips on the drive, where a good place to stop is, are we crazy for trying to drive as far as we can? Thanks!



Where are you driving from?


----------



## deedeew80

Cheerio said:


> Where are you driving from?



NJ, outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone! Joining in on driving the Disney. Everyone thinks we are crazy of course! Lol! I’m not looking forward to it but my husband refuses to fly. Anyway. We check in to All Star Music on Saturday, November 24. We plan on leaving early Friday morning (the 23rd and day after Thanksgiving) like hopefully 4am, if not earlier. I’m afraid my kids won’t go back to sleep once we wake them. They are 8 & 6. But hopefully they will. We plan on driving as far as we can before we stop. I don’t want to spend too much time driving on Saturday because we plan on going right to the parks!! But we will see how it goes I guess. Any tips on the drive, where a good place to stop is, are we crazy for trying to drive as far as we can? Thanks! Forgot to say we are driving from NJ, right outside of Philadelphia.



I am an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial bridge.  Typically leave around 2:30 am, and arrive in the Orlando area around 7:30 PM. Most times we stayed offsite that first night, along Route 4, within a hour of WDW.  This allows a full night’s sleep, breakfast at the hotel, and a really short drive to WDW.  Some trips before we left the hotel we received a text that our WDW hotel was ready and could immediately head to the room.  

Sometimes it took the kids a while to fall back asleep, but even then often by the time they awoke we were in NC or SC.


----------



## deedeew80

amcnj said:


> I am an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial bridge.  Typically leave around 2:30 am, and arrive in the Orlando area around 7:30 PM. Most times we stayed offsite that first night, along Route 4, within a hour of WDW.  This allows a full night’s sleep, breakfast at the hotel, and a really short drive to WDW.  Some trips before we left the hotel we received a text that our WDW hotel was ready and could immediately head to the room.
> 
> Sometimes it took the kids a while to fall back asleep, but even then often by the time they awoke we were in NC or SC.


Wow! That is great timing!!! Going to bed early Thanksgiving night will be difficult, but we will have to do it so we can wake up in the middle of the night and head out. I’m about 30 mins North from the DE Memorial bridge.


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Wow! That is great timing!!! Going to bed early Thanksgiving night will be difficult, but we will have to do it so we can wake up in the middle of the night and head out. I’m about 30 mins North from the DE Memorial bridge.



I would say our arrival time range has been from 5:30-8:30 pm, depending on stops, traffic, weather, etc.  I pass DC around 5:30 AM, missing the traffic in that area.  If all goes smoothly it is something like 14 or 15 hours of actual driving time.  And you should have about thirty minutes less travel time than I do. 

But, I also admit to having a heavy foot!


----------



## Cheerio

We have stayed in Daytona Beach, it's about an hour away from DW and as a bonus you are on the beach.


----------



## BC1836

Are you a _*survivor*_? Last night on one of the local (Orlando) TV news stations, a reporter said that anyone who drives on I-4 is a "survivor!" It's getting that bad. Secondary roads are also under construction, making the drive from I-95 to the various WDW exits a challenge, to say the least.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

They're back! Florida's love bugs await your vehicle's arrival.
Here's what Scott Maxwell of the _Orlando Sentinel_ stated a few days ago: *"You do want to get them off your car as soon as possible, though. (Damp dry-cleaner sheets work well.) If left to decompose, their larvae and guts turn more acidic and can eat through your clear coat or paint. Think of it as revenge from the grave."*

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Just back from an AKL stay, and we used our Sunpass for the first time to get to and from WDW!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

WDW Speedway: $2.58 (regular) via Gas Buddy; however, this seems to be too low.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Since the beginning of the year, what has been worse: driving on I-95 in northern VA or I-4?

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Since the beginning of the year, what has been worse: driving on I-95 in northern VA or I-4?
> 
> All the best!


Geez, your all by yourself over here BC. 
March trip was a breeze. Didn’t go on I95 in Virginia and I was on I4 at 4:30am on a Saturday morning, basically had all 2 1/2, trying to make it 3 lanes to myself. 
Looks like the shenanigans are over at Whispering but the weather shenanigans are starting early this year.


----------



## Monykalyn

Anyone who's living along I-95 savanahh to Jacksonville FL- we are stopping in Macon tonight (Thursday). Hubs is determined to drive over to coast and south to Jacksonville (started in MO). We are meeting family in Jacksonville Friday, before heading to Orlando Friday night

My question- ok idea or not considering the storms/flooding happening? 

Ugh he didn't tell me he planned to do that until tonight!


----------



## BC1836

Monykalyn said:


> Anyone who's living along I-95 savanahh to Jacksonville FL- we are stopping in Macon tonight (Thursday). Hubs is determined to drive over to coast and south to Jacksonville (started in MO). We are meeting family in Jacksonville Friday, before heading to Orlando Friday night
> 
> My question- ok idea or not considering the storms/flooding happening?
> 
> Ugh he didn't tell me he planned to do that until tonight!



The local (Orlando) TV forecast tonight (Thursday 11 p.m.) suggests more thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon and early evening, especially east-central and Atlantic coastal FL. Check out Intellicast for additional weather info. We've had this weather since Sunday and it's expected to continue for about another week. I-4 has had its share of flooding issues the last few days: three lanes into one or two, depending how heavy the rain was.

All the best!


----------



## Monykalyn

BC1836 said:


> The local (Orlando) TV forecast tonight (Thursday 11 p.m.) suggests more thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon and early evening, especially east-central and Atlantic coastal FL. Check out Intellicast for additional weather info. We've had this weather since Sunday and it's expected to continue for about another week. I-4 has had its share of flooding issues the last few days: three lanes into one or two, depending how heavy the rain was.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you- have been trying to find a better weather info site. Found the 511travel info one but it seems to be wonky trying to view on iPad.  

We will take it slow and easy. No rush for us- did not realize I4 had flooding isssues. We do have a sun pass so can take toll roads for less congestion maybe.


----------



## dvczerfs

I know everyone has there favorite weather AP, I started using this accuweather ap a few years ago. Last year, they called hurricane Irma almost to the tee. 
The cam ap, has traffic cams in and around the area. With all the construction lately, some of the cameras are not operating but it gives you a good idea what is moving and what is sitting.


----------



## BC1836

$2.83 per gallon, regular, in central FL (not counting Orlando proper).

All the best!


----------



## Monykalyn

Love Florida toll roads-sunpass is a life (sanity?) saver.
4 days til we do the trip again (thank goodness I got to fly home a couple weeks ago)-this time round trip with the other two kids. They were pretty good last time and we will be on  longer trip this time.

I like the accuweather app too. And we use Waze driving app-pretty helpful in spotting slow downs and police


----------



## BC1836

Monykalyn said:


> Love Florida toll roads-sunpass is a life (sanity?) saver.
> 4 days til we do the trip again (thank goodness I got to fly home a couple weeks ago)-this time round trip with the other two kids. They were pretty good last time and we will be on  longer trip this time.
> 
> I like the accuweather app too. And we use Waze driving app-pretty helpful in spotting slow downs and police



Make sure you have adequate funds in your Sunpass account since the toll service will be down for maintenance from June 5 at 7 p.m. to June 11 at 6 a.m.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Since starting this thread back in 2007 (see page 1, post #1), we made 46 round-trip WDW drives. The drive time to WDW has been a little different since we moved to FL six months ago: yesterday, it took us 59 minutes to get from our house to the Western Way entrance!

Of course, we should actually "ban" ourselves from this thread because we no longer qualify.

All the best!


----------



## yesdnil

Hello, experienced drivers! We are still super early in the planning stages and I'm throwing around the idea of driving instead of flying for our next trip. 

We're coming from central Texas, and Google puts the drive time at around 17.5 hours (one way). There will be 4 adults and a toddler, so I'm thinking with food, stretching, and bathroom breaks, we can probably make that in about 20 hours. I think we would rent a minivan (for extra legroom & luggage space), leave around 2 or 3 in the afternoon, and trade off between the 4 drivers during the overnight hours so we can all get a decent amount of sleep (and hope and pray the little one sleeps through the night as well).

For a flight to arrive at our destination around the same time as this, we would need to leave for the airport at about 4 in the morning day of. So logistically, driving only is adding 12-14ish hours to the trip each way.

So, dear experienced ones, what advice do you have for me?


----------



## dvczerfs

yesdnil said:


> Hello, experienced drivers! We are still super early in the planning stages and I'm throwing around the idea of driving instead of flying for our next trip.
> 
> We're coming from central Texas, and Google puts the drive time at around 17.5 hours (one way). There will be 4 adults and a toddler, so I'm thinking with food, stretching, and bathroom breaks, we can probably make that in about 20 hours. I think we would rent a minivan (for extra legroom & luggage space), leave around 2 or 3 in the afternoon, and trade off between the 4 drivers during the overnight hours so we can all get a decent amount of sleep (and hope and pray the little one sleeps through the night as well).
> 
> For a flight to arrive at our destination around the same time as this, we would need to leave for the airport at about 4 in the morning day of. So logistically, driving only is adding 12-14ish hours to the trip each way.
> 
> So, dear experienced ones, what advice do you have for me?


I don't come from Texas but welcome to the club. Always remember about toddlers sleeping through the night and getting a good night sleep, adults don't get to sleep through the night and get a good nights sleep. When you arrive they are ready to go and everyone else needs a nap. Lol 
As far as those times go on google and all the other sites, a lot figures into it. They just never work out for me anyway. Maybe I just drive to fast. Lol . We don't stop for sit down meals but we do stop for gas and a stretch. Those site all have me at 17 1/2 to 18 hours. I do it in 16. Again, a lot figures into it, time of day, traffic etc. 
I can do it in 15 if there's a hurricane coming. Lol


----------



## AaronInWI

yesdnil said:


> Hello, experienced drivers! We are still super early in the planning stages and I'm throwing around the idea of driving instead of flying for our next trip.
> 
> We're coming from central Texas, and Google puts the drive time at around 17.5 hours (one way). There will be 4 adults and a toddler, so I'm thinking with food, stretching, and bathroom breaks, we can probably make that in about 20 hours. I think we would rent a minivan (for extra legroom & luggage space), leave around 2 or 3 in the afternoon, and trade off between the 4 drivers during the overnight hours so we can all get a decent amount of sleep (and hope and pray the little one sleeps through the night as well).
> 
> For a flight to arrive at our destination around the same time as this, we would need to leave for the airport at about 4 in the morning day of. So logistically, driving only is adding 12-14ish hours to the trip each way.
> 
> So, dear experienced ones, what advice do you have for me?


As @dvczerfs said, the Google Maps times can be inaccurate. However, because we stop every two hours or so for a good 10-15 minutes at a time (or longer when we stop for lunch), we end up hitting around what Google Maps says. Any time we "bank" by driving faster than Google assumes, we lose when we stop. But that's just how we drive. I get antsy sitting for too long, and need to get up and stretch my legs.

We don't have kids, so I can't vouch for this one from personal experience, but one piece of advice I've read many times is to put something under the toddler's feet, like a storage bin or something, to act as a foot rest. Having the legs dangling over the car seat could get uncomfortable for the kid.

Otherwise, just enjoy the drive! While you still have daylight, have fun seeing parts of the country you might never have seen before. Enjoy how the landscape and vegetation changes as you move east. That's always part of the fun for me when we drive.


----------



## Summer2018

AaronInWI said:


> As @dvczerfs said, the Google Maps times can be inaccurate. However, because we stop every two hours or so for a good 10-15 minutes at a time (or longer when we stop for lunch), we end up hitting around what Google Maps says. Any time we "bank" by driving faster than Google assumes, we lose when we stop. But that's just how we drive. I get antsy sitting for too long, and need to get up and stretch my legs.
> 
> We don't have kids, so I can't vouch for this one from personal experience, but one piece of advice I've read many times is to put something under the toddler's feet, like a storage bin or something, to act as a foot rest. Having the legs dangling over the car seat could get uncomfortable for the kid.
> 
> Otherwise, just enjoy the drive! While you still have daylight, have fun seeing parts of the country you might never have seen before. Enjoy how the landscape and vegetation changes as you move east. That's always part of the fun for me when we drive.


Does anyone have issues with their bank when driving through multiple states?

Years ago, we drove to Florida and after my husband had to get gas for the second time in one day, the bank blocked the transaction. 

Now we notify them of our plans. They wanted me to list every state we are driving through and the dates. After listing them, the bank told me that’s too many lol. They made a note of North Carolina where we are spending the night and Florida. They will text me every time I use my card to verify that it’s me using it. What a pain in the a$$. 

I’m guessing that I will have to do this with my credit cards too. 

What do all of you do?


----------



## deedeew80

Summer2018 said:


> Does anyone have issues with their bank when driving through multiple states?
> 
> Years ago, we drove to Florida and after my husband had to get gas for the second time in one day, the bank blocked the transaction.
> 
> Now we notify them of our plans. They wanted me to list every state we are driving through and the dates. After listing them, the bank told me that’s too many lol. They made a note of North Carolina where we are spending the night and Florida. They will text me every time I use my card to verify that it’s me using it. What a pain in the a$$.
> 
> I’m guessing that I will have to do this with my credit cards too.
> 
> What do all of you do?



This will be my first time driving, so I don’t know. But this is a great to think about! I will notify my bank before we go.


----------



## dvczerfs

Summer2018 said:


> Does anyone have issues with their bank when driving through multiple states?
> 
> Years ago, we drove to Florida and after my husband had to get gas for the second time in one day, the bank blocked the transaction.
> 
> Now we notify them of our plans. They wanted me to list every state we are driving through and the dates. After listing them, the bank told me that’s too many lol. They made a note of North Carolina where we are spending the night and Florida. They will text me every time I use my card to verify that it’s me using it. What a pain in the a$$.
> 
> I’m guessing that I will have to do this with my credit cards too.
> 
> What do all of you do?


I use two different gas credit cards. I call and put a travel notice on both of them every trip. I also call my bank and put a travel notice in both regular credit cards.
I have a list of phone numbers and account numbers that I leave with dd. If they should be lost or stolen, I can have them stopped pretty fast.
I do not bring the list with me.
If something should happen, I call dd and she text me the list. The account numbers are not in order, Dw and I are the only two who know the order of the numbers. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Another thing I learned, if you travel during hurricane season and you are down there during or after a storm, cash is king. I never had a problem on Disney property. But, the first thing to go down is the internet. Gas stations, stores for the most part have generators to keep gas pumps, lights, registers working. The banking requires the internet and the dishes that weren't lowered on purpose and need to be put back up on line, blow down. It takes some time after the storm to get them all up and running. If you happen to be there, make sure you got some cash on you if your traveling out during this time.


----------



## Summer2018

Lots of great advice.


----------



## java

Help! Where to stop on the drive? I want further south than Savanah in GA. I want to be like 3 hours or less from the parks. Any thoughts? I need safe!


----------



## Cheerio

Jacksonville? We liked Daytona as well, about an hours drive.


----------



## arminnie

I presume that you will be on I10 driving thru Houston.  I'd be very concerned about hitting traffic congestion in Houston.  I haven't lived in Houston in decades, but the traffic was brutal when I lived there. And it's gotten worse.   I found that rush "hour" was from 4-7pm.

We drive from New Orleans to WDW on I10 after starting in Arkansas. I know that is not the most direct route from Central Arkansas, but we have a condo in NOLA where we can spend a night and drop off the dog with friends.  We are retired so we usually make that trip multiple times a year.

There are some great seafood restaurants on Battleship Parkway, Spanish Fort - just past Mobile.  Original Oyster House, Felix's, plus several others.  All are good except for Ralph and Kacoos.  Very casual and they open at 11 am which might work for you for lunch if you are going to stop for lunch.


----------



## AaronInWI

Summer2018 said:


> Does anyone have issues with their bank when driving through multiple states?
> 
> Years ago, we drove to Florida and after my husband had to get gas for the second time in one day, the bank blocked the transaction.
> 
> Now we notify them of our plans. They wanted me to list every state we are driving through and the dates. After listing them, the bank told me that’s too many lol. They made a note of North Carolina where we are spending the night and Florida. They will text me every time I use my card to verify that it’s me using it. What a pain in the a$$.
> 
> I’m guessing that I will have to do this with my credit cards too.
> 
> What do all of you do?


We only use credit cards and Disney gift cards now when we travel (we were just reminiscing the other day about using traveler's checks on our first couple trips to WDW), but we had the same thing happen to us at a gas station. We went in to pay for gas and a snack of some sort using a CC, and they denied it. It only took a quick call to the CC company to rectify it, but I learned my lesson to call the CC company ahead of time to let them know we'll be traveling.


----------



## BC1836

If you are driving soon to WDW, please check out Orlando TV stations online for their traffic updates. Recent and future closures on I-4 have been problematic of late, especially as they relate to local roads...but progress is being made.

All the best!


----------



## WillandJennB

BC1836 said:


> If you are driving soon to WDW, please check out Orlando TV stations online for their traffic updates. Recent and future closures on I-4 have been problematic of late, especially as they relate to local roads...but progress is being made.
> 
> All the best!


 Thank you for the heads up! We leave in a few short weeks and I remember I-4 being a mess last year.


----------



## Summer2018

BC1836 said:


> If you are driving soon to WDW, please check out Orlando TV stations online for their traffic updates. Recent and future closures on I-4 have been problematic of late, especially as they relate to local roads...but progress is being made.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## BC1836

The year is nearly half over and we remain annoyed at the per-day parking fee. Drivers might have tolerated a modest $10 a day fee, but double that (and more!) at some resorts? Still, the folks keep on a comin.' 

All the best!


----------



## WillandJennB

BC1836 said:


> The year is nearly half over and we remain annoyed at the per-day parking fee. Drivers might have tolerated a modest $10 a day fee, but double that (and more!) at some resorts? Still, the folks keep on a comin.'
> 
> All the best!


I have to imagine at this point, its still a lot of people who made reservations prior to the cut-off date. That may change in, oh, about a week, with TSL opening soon though...

@BC1836 How's the traffic been mid to late mornings (10AM to 1PM) during the week? We are planning on arriving around that time July 5 and after driving 16 hours, I'm trying to determine my level of patience. Based on our amazing drivers here (literally this evening watched someone fly through a red light bc why not), I'm assuming I should stock up... lol


----------



## BC1836

WillandJennB said:


> I have to imagine at this point, its still a lot of people who made reservations prior to the cut-off date. That may change in, oh, about a week, with TSL opening soon though...
> 
> @BC1836 How's the traffic been mid to late mornings (10AM to 1PM) during the week? We are planning on arriving around that time July 5 and after driving 16 hours, I'm trying to determine my level of patience. Based on our amazing drivers here (literally this evening watched someone fly through a red light bc why not), I'm assuming I should stock up... lol



Traffic during the Monday-Friday span is still busy in the post-rush hour time period, but it generally eases up at lunch time. 

There are several Orlando TV station traffic links and other online links you can examine:

https://www.wftv.com/traffic
http://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando/traffic/traffic-cams
https://www.weatherbug.com/traffic-cam/?latlng=28.203064,-81.694227

Check out these sites for a few days at around the same time for any pattern. 

Since you are driving on a national holiday, and arriving the next day, that could be an unpredictable traffic scenario.  In any event, good luck!

All the best!


----------



## WillandJennB

@BC1836 !!!  Appreciate the links!


----------



## BC1836

WDW Speedway (World Drive) regular gas price, per gallon this afternoon (6/22/18): $2.58

Florida average price: $2.72

National average price: $2.87

All the best!


----------



## Summer2018

BC1836 said:


> WDW Speedway (World Drive) regular gas price, per gallon this afternoon (6/22/18): $2.58
> 
> Florida average price: $2.72
> 
> National average price: $2.87
> 
> All the best!


I paid $3.47 a gallon this week.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> WDW Speedway (World Drive) regular gas price, per gallon this afternoon (6/22/18): $2.58
> 
> Florida average price: $2.72
> 
> National average price: $2.87
> 
> All the best!


Nothing is cheap at Disney except the gas! LOL
Between $2.85- $2.99 here


----------



## WillandJennB

Summer2018 said:


> I paid $3.47 a gallon this week.


Oh wow!!! Thats crazy!


----------



## Monykalyn

Summer2018 said:


> Does anyone have issues with their bank when driving through multiple states?
> 
> Years ago, we drove to Florida and after my husband had to get gas for the second time in one day, the bank blocked the transaction.
> 
> Now we notify them of our plans. They wanted me to list every state we are driving through and the dates. After listing them, the bank told me that’s too many lol. They made a note of North Carolina where we are spending the night and Florida. They will text me every time I use my card to verify that it’s me using it. What a pain in the a$$.
> 
> I’m guessing that I will have to do this with my credit cards too.
> 
> What do all of you do?


we've never had an issue but our DD has-same bank. But we have the "fraud alert" that sends a text to our phone asking if this transaction is ok if seems suspicious. She finally changed her settings to that. We did call our CC company - but I haven't past several trips. I guess they can see from our pattern now that we have been traveling to Florida alot LOL (DD is on her 2nd DCP this summer). My husbands CC for his American Express did call him right before we left in June as they noticed some unusual charges. Turns out they were fraudulent and stopped the transactions. He uses that card for business only so an unusual pattern reveals pretty quickly!


----------



## macraven

$2.45 today in N GA for gas


----------



## peigirl

Getting ready to head out on our 1953 mile journey from PEI on July 26th.  Last trip was December 2015.  We are thinking about cutting over to the coast to travel the Chesepeake Tunnel Bridge and down to Charlston, SC before heading back to the I95. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## BC1836

peigirl said:


> Getting ready to head out on our 1953 mile journey from PEI on July 26th.  Last trip was December 2015.  We are thinking about cutting over to the coast to travel the Chesepeake Tunnel Bridge and down to Charlston, SC before heading back to the I95. Has anyone ever done this?



Years ago, someone mentioned that route, but it's a drive that will take more time. If you're making a stop in Charleston, then it makes sense. Enjoy!

All the best!


----------



## WillandJennB

peigirl said:


> Getting ready to head out on our 1953 mile journey from PEI on July 26th.


Drive safe! We leave on our 1042 mile journey in 6 days!


----------



## BC1836

The 4th of July/Independence Day holiday brings many more folks to the highways, so take extra care when traveling on I-95 and I-4.

All the best!


----------



## WillandJennB

BC1836 said:


> The 4th of July/Independence Day holiday brings many more folks to the highways, so take extra care when traveling on I-95 and I-4.
> 
> All the best!


Leaving in around 20 hours.  Drive safe and responsible out there everyone!


----------



## BC1836

WillandJennB said:


> Leaving in around 20 hours.  Drive safe and responsible out there everyone!



It's good that you were not trying to arrive today: I-4 shut down in both directions when the police apprehended a criminal on the highway!

All the best!


----------



## WillandJennB

BC1836 said:


> It's good that you were not trying to arrive today: I-4 shut down in both directions when the police apprehended a criminal on the highway!
> 
> All the best!


Crazy!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> It's good that you were not trying to arrive today: I-4 shut down in both directions when the police apprehended a criminal on the highway!
> 
> All the best!



Oh, I hope you are able to elude them!  Just kidding!


----------



## WillandJennB

Still on our way down (Yay, cellphone hotspot!), but its been a smooth drive so far. Gas prices have ranged from $2.50 to $2.80, but haven't made it to FL yet. Hope everyone had a safe 4th of July!


----------



## amcnj

WillandJennB said:


> Still on our way down (Yay, cellphone hotspot!), but its been a smooth drive so far. Gas prices have ranged from $2.50 to $2.80, but haven't made it to FL yet. Hope everyone had a safe 4th of July!




Safe travels and have a great time!


----------



## Summer2018

WillandJennB said:


> Still on our way down (Yay, cellphone hotspot!), but its been a smooth drive so far. Gas prices have ranged from $2.50 to $2.80, but haven't made it to FL yet. Hope everyone had a safe 4th of July!


Stay safe and enjoy those cheap gas prices.


----------



## WillandJennB

Summer2018 said:


> Stay safe and enjoy those cheap gas prices.


We did  Made it safely. As a word of caution, I-4 is insane. Be safe all in your travels!


----------



## BC1836

NJ friends drove to WDW on July 4 in about sixteen hours with no serious traffic tie-ups or slowdowns on I-95 and I-4.

All the best!


----------



## Summer2018

WillandJennB said:


> We did  Made it safely. As a word of caution, I-4 is insane. Be safe all in your travels!


Our travel agency did our trip tik with an alternate route to avoid I-4. They knew about the construction delays.


----------



## WillandJennB

Summer2018 said:


> Our travel agency did our trip tik with an alternate route to avoid I-4. They knew about the construction delays.


Smart move. Its not that I-4 is impossible, but I would definitely recommend that, if you can find an alternate route, do it


----------



## Summer2018

WillandJennB said:


> Smart move. Its not that I-4 is impossible, but I would definitely recommend that, if you can find an alternate route, do it


My DH asked them to do it after I read about the construction, and they had already done it without us asking.


----------



## justreading

Summer2018 said:


> Our travel agency did our trip tik with an alternate route to avoid I-4. They knew about the construction delays.


Would you mind sharing which roads you took to avoid I-4?


----------



## WillandJennB

justreading said:


> Would you mind sharing which roads you took to avoid I-4?


It will depend which direction your coming from. We took I-95S, but did take I-4. As an alternate, you could take 95 to 528 and take it west. It is a toll road, but you will avoid I4. Alternately, you could take 414W to 429S and come in the back entrance to the resorts.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

There’s also 417. You’ll be on I4 for a little while if you’re coming from 95S.
But you’ll be off I4 before any major construction. I think... the last time we were on I4 was April and I wasnt feeling good so wasn’t really paying attention.
@BC1836 would be able to verify this better than me.


----------



## Summer2018

justreading said:


> Would you mind sharing which roads you took to avoid I-4?



The second photo comes first lol.


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> There’s also 417. You’ll be on I4 for a little while if you’re coming from 95S.
> But you’ll be off I4 before any major construction. I think... the last time we were on I4 was April and I wasnt feeling good so wasn’t really paying attention.
> @BC1836 would be able to verify this better than me.



Despite our 46 long-distance round-trip drives, we never used the 417 route. Go figure. 
Thanks to *Summer2018* for posting the maps!

[We begin our next 60-minute drive on Thursday.]

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Despite our 46 long-distance round-trip drives, we never used the 417 route. Go figure.
> Thanks to *Summer2018* for posting the maps!
> 
> [We begin our next 60-minute drive on Thursday.]
> 
> All the best!


Oh wow- didn't know that, but after seeing the map it's pretty much what I said.


----------



## Summer2018

BC1836 said:


> Despite our 46 long-distance round-trip drives, we never used the 417 route. Go figure.
> Thanks to *Summer2018* for posting the maps!
> 
> [We begin our next 60-minute drive on Thursday.]
> 
> All the best!


Safe travels!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Despite our 46 long-distance round-trip drives, we never used the 417 route. Go figure.
> Thanks to *Summer2018* for posting the maps!
> 
> [We begin our next 60-minute drive on Thursday.]
> 
> All the best!


We never had to use it yet also. But the last six years or so we are on I4 between 3 and 5am on a Saturday morning so there isn't much going on at that time of day.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> We never had to use it yet also. But the last six years or so we are on I4 between 3 and 5am on a Saturday morning so there isn't much going on at that time of day.



However, those midnight to pre-dawn hours of late have been the primary times that sections of I-4 have been closed. Check traffic apps in advance.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

At this point, most of the closures have been ramp and feeder roads, under I4 that have been closed or restricted.
The best part at that time of day, any detour that pops up, there's no traffic to fight. Lol
But,  when I leave, I check this thing constantly.


----------



## your friend

We are planning to drive on a Friday leaving South Jersey at approx. 3 or 4pm. Would I be better off using 301 to Richmond as opposed to I-95?


----------



## BC1836

your friend said:


> We are planning to drive on a Friday leaving South Jersey at approx. 3 or 4pm. Would I be better off using 301 to Richmond as opposed to I-95?



We've taken I-95 forty-six times from the Jersey Shore, since 2002. The key thing is avoiding southern MD and northern VA (at least until Fredericksburg) at rush hour. With good traffic (is there such a term?), it will take you approximately three hours to get from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA border. Good luck.

All the best!


----------



## MKinMA

BC1836 said:


> We've taken I-95 forty-six times from the Jersey Shore, since 2002. The key thing is avoiding southern MD and northern VA (at least until Fredericksburg) at rush hour. With good traffic (is there such a term?), it will take you approximately three hours to get from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA border. Good luck.
> 
> All the best!



I am looking into planning a road trip to WDW from the Boston area (via Hilton Head), and google maps says it's almost 5 hours from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA/NC border. Is it really only 3 hours?


----------



## BC1836

MKinMA said:


> I am looking into planning a road trip to WDW from the Boston area (via Hilton Head), and google maps says it's almost 5 hours from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA/NC border. Is it really only 3 hours?



Howdy! I just checked our drives-history file (every drive time from state to state). On average for us: Three hours from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA border; six hours from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA/NC border (The drive through VA is usually three hours). Remember: avoid the rush hour!

All the best!


----------



## MKinMA

BC1836 said:


> Howdy! I just checked our drives-history file (every drive time from state to state). On average for us: Three hours from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA border; six hours from the DE Memorial Bridge to the VA/NC border (The drive through VA is usually three hours). Remember: avoid the rush hour!
> 
> All the best!



Oh, so it takes three hours to get to the MD/VA border? 

Given your experience, do you think it's do-able to get from the Boston area to Fayetteville, NC in one day? The very preliminary plan (this would be August 2019) is to leave very early in the morning on a Saturday (NO overnight driving for me), and get to somewhere within 4-5 hrs of Hilton Head on Day 1, then leave early on Day 2 and get to Hilton Head around lunchtime.


----------



## BC1836

MKinMA said:


> Oh, so it takes three hours to get to the MD/VA border?
> 
> Given your experience, do you think it's do-able to get from the Boston area to Fayetteville, NC in one day? The very preliminary plan (this would be August 2019) is to leave very early in the morning on a Saturday (NO overnight driving for me), and get to somewhere within 4-5 hrs of Hilton Head on Day 1, then leave early on Day 2 and get to Hilton Head around lunchtime.



Yes, three hours (average) to get from the DE Memorial Bridge (NJ/DE border) to the MD/VA border 
Note: And for a few hundred feet while crossing the WW Bridge [actually on I-495] you will be in Washington D. C. 

If you can make it to the DE Memorial Bridge in six hours from the Boston area (hopefully south of Boston, near I-95), you can make it to Fayetteville, NC in another seven or so, as long as you only stop for bathroom breaks and gas stops.

Of course, many factors will play a role in your journey. A "very early" start on Saturday is a good idea. And, to be sure, you are planning early. We've got some good friends from Newton, MA driving to WDW in October. Check back, and we'll fill you in on their driving experience.

All the best!


----------



## MKinMA

BC1836 said:


> Yes, three hours (average) to get from the DE Memorial Bridge (NJ/DE border) to the MD/VA border
> Note: And for a few hundred feet while crossing the WW Bridge [actually on I-495] you will be in Washington D. C.
> 
> If you can make it to the DE Memorial Bridge in six hours from the Boston area (hopefully south of Boston, near I-95), you can make it to Fayetteville, NC in another seven or so, as long as you only stop for bathroom breaks and gas stops.
> 
> Of course, many factors will play a role in your journey. A "very early" start on Saturday is a good idea. And, to be sure, you are planning early. We've got some good friends from Newton, MA driving to WDW in October. Check back, and we'll fill you in on their driving experience.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you! Yes, I know this is early planning. I am aware of the nightmare traffic in the DC area, but I am hoping that traffic won't be TOO bad on a Saturday. How about beyond DC? I have seen people saying that there can be traffic issues there as well on 95.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

MKinMA said:


> Oh, so it takes three hours to get to the MD/VA border?
> 
> Given your experience, do you think it's do-able to get from the Boston area to Fayetteville, NC in one day? The very preliminary plan (this would be August 2019) is to leave very early in the morning on a Saturday (NO overnight driving for me), and get to somewhere within 4-5 hrs of Hilton Head on Day 1, then leave early on Day 2 and get to Hilton Head around lunchtime.


We drive from southeastern MA. We now drive straight thru but when we stopped we always stopped over night in Fayetteville. It took us about 12 hrs to get there,  I think depending on traffic. There are lots factors- traffic, how many times you stop for bathroom/ stretch breaks etc.


----------



## Summer2018

ddluvsdisney said:


> We drive from southeastern MA. We now drive straight thru but when we stopped we always stopped over night in Fayetteville. It took us about 12 hrs to get there,  I think depending on traffic. There are lots factors- traffic, how many times you stop for bathroom/ stretch breaks etc.


Makes sense. It takes us 11 hours from southern CT to Fayetteville.


----------



## BC1836

MKinMA said:


> Thank you! Yes, I know this is early planning. I am aware of the nightmare traffic in the DC area, but I am hoping that traffic won't be TOO bad on a Saturday. How about beyond DC? I have seen people saying that there can be traffic issues there as well on 95.



Arguably, the worst traffic on I-95 (south of NY and NJ) is the stretch from the WW Bridge to the Fredericksburg, VA area. Avoid this part of I-95 at rush hour at all costs! Add the Richmond area as well, especially with its dozens of curvy roadways.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

WDW Speedway gas (regular) this evening: $2.76.

FL average price: $2.78

USA average price: $2.87

All the best!


----------



## cruisin5

BC1836 said:


> Arguably, the worst traffic on I-95 (south of NY and NJ) is the stretch from the WW Bridge to the Fredericksburg, VA area. Avoid this part of I-95 at rush hour at all costs!



What hours should be avoided?  First time driving to HHI from North Jersey, was hoping to leave at 9 am and get to Lumberton or Florence but think we probably should leave at 8. 

Any suggestions?

Thank you.

(edited to add .... we are starting from Montreal so I qualify to post on this thread )


----------



## NH-to-FL

cruisin5 said:


> What hours should be avoided? First time driving to HHI from North Jersey, was hoping to leave at 9 am and get to Lumberton or Florence but think we probably should leave at 8.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.



A few years ago we left southern NJ, across from Philadelphia, at 9am and stopped in Lumberton about 5:30pm.   We took the western 495 loop around DC and stayed on 95 through VA.  The western loop around DC was very busy but moving.  We also encountered some slow traffic through Richmond.  

Depending on how far north you are in NJ you should be able to be past Richmond before the afternoon rush builds.   

Basically as the previous poster said, you just want to avoid the rush hour traffic in the metro areas.

I might suggest spending a few minutes scattered through a day and check Google traffic for your route to get a sense of the traffic to expect.   You could also ask Google to plot your route with your expected start time to see how much traffic might impact your travel time.  It might also help you select the best start time.

We stopped at the Best Western in Lumberton but perhaps that is a bit too far south for you.


----------



## BC1836

NH-to-FL said:


> A few years ago we left southern NJ, across from Philadelphia, at 9am and stopped in Lumberton about 5:30pm.   We took the western 495 loop around DC and stayed on 95 through VA.  The western loop around DC was very busy but moving.  We also encountered some slow traffic through Richmond.
> 
> Depending on how far north you are in NJ you should be able to be past Richmond before the afternoon rush builds.
> 
> Basically as the previous poster said, you just want to avoid the rush hour traffic in the metro areas.
> 
> I might suggest spending a few minutes scattered through a day and check Google traffic for your route to get a sense of the traffic to expect.   You could also ask Google to plot your route with your expected start time to see how much traffic might impact your travel time.  It might also help you select the best start time.



Good info.

And the Waze app is informative.

All the best!


----------



## Summer2018

BC1836 said:


> Good info.
> 
> And the Waze app is informative.
> 
> All the best!


We are on the road to WDW right now driving through Maryland. We left Connecticut at 4:30 am. No traffic in NY, NJ, DE, or MD, just a few rest stops along the way to Lumberton, NC.

Update:  First sign of traffic on 295 W for mowing.  Traffic was worse on 95, so we were rerouted. It’s cleared up.


----------



## NH-to-FL

Summer2018 said:


> We are on the road to WDW right now driving through Maryland. We left Connecticut at 4:30 am. No traffic in NY, NJ, DE, or MD, just a few rest stops along the way to Lumberton, NC.



Safe travels!!


----------



## Summer2018

NH-to-FL said:


> Safe travels!!


Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

It has been _*wet*_ in the greater Orlando area the last few days (actually the last few weeks). Check those forecasts before starting your journey.

All the best!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

BC1836 said:


> WDW Speedway gas (regular) this evening: $2.76.
> 
> FL average price: $2.78
> 
> USA average price: $2.87
> 
> I got gas in NH last night and it was 2.75.
> 
> It has been years since I did my CP and advanced internship and each time I drove there. The first time we started from Falmouth MA at midnight and drove 23 hours before stopping in Georgia. We were so tired at dinner we both were falling asleep. The night day the drive was about 3 hours.
> 
> When I did my advanced internship my dad drove down with me. We started in the Seacoast NH and drove as far as Lumberton NC. On the way home at the end of my advanced internship my best friend drove back with me. We stayed in NJ right near NY. I believe we went around DC and NYC. It may have taken a bit more time this way but I'd rather not drive through those big cities.


----------



## BC1836

Next WDW drive: tomorrow morning. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

We're back home from an overnighter at Fort Wilderness' "Old Faithful Club."

For those new to this site, I'm the founder but since we moved to FL seven months ago, we no longer _qualify_ to make posts on this site!  

In any event: WDW Speedway (World Drive) gas (regular) was $2.65 today. FL average: $2.74. Nat'l average: $2.85.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> We're back home from an overnighter at Fort Wilderness' "Old Faithful Club."
> 
> For those new to this site, I'm the founder but since we moved to FL seven months ago, we no longer _qualify_ to make posts on this site!
> 
> In any event: WDW Speedway (World Drive) gas (regular) was $2.65 today. FL average: $2.74. Nat'l average: $2.85.
> 
> All the best!


You provide us with extremely valuable information *especially* since you moved to FL.  I look forward to your posts!  I think everyone will agree you are 'grandfathered' in and can (and I hope will continue to) post any old time you want!  I've learned so much from everyone on this site.  Thank you all for sharing all your tips.  My next drive will be in October down Rt 81.  I'm hoping the fall color will be good.


----------



## macraven

BC1836 said:


> We're back home from an overnighter at Fort Wilderness' "Old Faithful Club."
> 
> For those new to this site, I'm the founder but since we moved to FL seven months ago, we no longer _qualify_ to make posts on this site!
> 
> In any event: WDW Speedway (World Drive) gas (regular) was $2.65 today. FL average: $2.74. Nat'l average: $2.85.
> 
> All the best!



_What??

You are the one that created this thread and kept it alive all these years.
Of course you have all rights to continue posting and sharing.....

Just because your travels are not as far anymore, doesn't mean you still aren't the king of the thread.....

You still "QUALIFY" as far as I am concerned.

_


----------



## macraven

_If you travel on I 75 and don't use the first gas stations just off the highway exits, you will find gas north of Atlanta at $2.45.
Need to go about a mile or 2 to reach the BP stations for the lower rates for gas.

Filled up my tank at $2.45 on Wednesday._


----------



## pmdeve

We are driving to Boardwalk from NJ next month.  On are typical trip we drive to NC/SC on day one and then go to Disney on day two.  We were thinking of taking our time and making two stops along the way.  Any suggestions where to stop?


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> We're back home from an overnighter at Fort Wilderness' "Old Faithful Club."
> 
> For those new to this site, I'm the founder but since we moved to FL seven months ago, we no longer _qualify_ to make posts on this site!
> 
> In any event: WDW Speedway (World Drive) gas (regular) was $2.65 today. FL average: $2.74. Nat'l average: $2.85.
> 
> All the best!




Sorry, rules are rules.  If you want to keep posting here,  you will have to start taking the really long way from your new house to WDW!


----------



## justreading

pmdeve said:


> We are driving to Boardwalk from NJ next month.  On are typical trip we drive to NC/SC on day one and then go to Disney on day two.  We were thinking of taking our time and making two stops along the way.  Any suggestions where to stop?



Which route are you planning to drive?  I'm also in NJ and for the past several years I switched from driving Rt 95 and now I drive Rt 81 (78-81-77-26-95) down.  On paper it adds a little more time to the trip but in reality Rt 95 takes longer than any mapping software predicts due to traffic.  And Rt 81 is a much more pleasant drive!   Either way (95 or 81) I try to make my 2nd night stay in Palm Coast, Fl.  From there you have about 1.5 - 2 hour drive to get to Disney.  I would recommend the beginning of NC for your first night's stop (Rocky Mount, Roanoke Rapids, etc.) or a little bit further if you think you can make it.   The first day's drive is always the hardest due to all the cities you pass thru.  The second day is all highway so you can more miles in less time.  Have fun!


----------



## amcnj

pmdeve said:


> We are driving to Boardwalk from NJ next month.  On are typical trip we drive to NC/SC on day one and then go to Disney on day two.  We were thinking of taking our time and making two stops along the way.  Any suggestions where to stop?



Are you looking for stops with things to do and see and spend some at each of the two stops?  Places like say St Augustine Fl?


----------



## pmdeve

justreading said:


> Which route are you planning to drive?  I'm also in NJ and for the past several years I switched from driving Rt 95 and now I drive Rt 81 (78-81-77-26-95) down.  On paper it adds a little more time to the trip but in reality Rt 95 takes longer than any mapping software predicts due to traffic.  And Rt 81 is a much more pleasant drive!   Either way (95 or 81) I try to make my 2nd night stay in Palm Coast, Fl.  From there you have about 1.5 - 2 hour drive to get to Disney.  I would recommend the beginning of NC for your first night's stop (Rocky Mount, Roanoke Rapids, etc.) or a little bit further if you think you can make it.   The first day's drive is always the hardest due to all the cities you pass thru.  The second day is all highway so you can more miles in less time.  Have fun!


Thanks.  we use to drive the 81 route before.  I think its time to try it again.  Thank you.


----------



## pmdeve

amcnj said:


> Are you looking for stops with things to do and see and spend some at each of the two stops?  Places like say St Augustine Fl?



We would like to sleep two nights on the way down, but we are thinking about spending some time at places like St. Augustine, maybe Charleston on the way home.  Where would you suggest?


----------



## amcnj

pmdeve said:


> We would like to sleep two nights on the way down, but we are thinking about spending some time at places like St. Augustine, maybe Charleston on the way home.  Where would you suggest?



Hopefully others can chime in with better information than I have.  I am a straight through driver, leaving early morning and arriving in the Orlando area that evening.  I was in St Augustine many, many, many years ago.  Aside from St Augustine and Charleston, which you mentioned, others have previously stated they stopped in Savannah.  There are also many beach towns along the way, and cities like Baltimore, Richmond and DC.


----------



## dvczerfs

Sorry,can't help much either with where to stop. We barely stop for gas and restroom breaks. Lol


----------



## deedeew80

Wanted to share this about road closures in North Jersey! Beware! Major traffic for the next 2 years!!! 

https://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf/2018/07/start_date_set_for_the_summer_of_hell_project_that.html


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> Which route are you planning to drive?  I'm also in NJ and for the past several years I switched from driving Rt 95 and now I drive Rt 81 (78-81-77-26-95) down.  On paper it adds a little more time to the trip but in reality Rt 95 takes longer than any mapping software predicts due to traffic.  And Rt 81 is a much more pleasant drive!   Either way (95 or 81) I try to make my 2nd night stay in Palm Coast, Fl.  From there you have about 1.5 - 2 hour drive to get to Disney.  I would recommend the beginning of NC for your first night's stop (Rocky Mount, Roanoke Rapids, etc.) or a little bit further if you think you can make it.   The first day's drive is always the hardest due to all the cities you pass thru.  The second day is all highway so you can more miles in less time.  Have fun!


Here is my, "point to point" breakdown. Google, map quest and all the other ones have me at all most 18 hours. These time include bathroom and gas stops. This is about ten year old and I out run this by 30 to 45 minutes. 
Home, is just over the Nj, Pa boarder on I78. I drive Florida now in the middle of the night so my time is a bit faster due to lack of traffic. Check it out, see how it compares to your drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Wanted to share this about road closures in North Jersey! Beware! Major traffic for the next 2 years!!!
> 
> https://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf/2018/07/start_date_set_for_the_summer_of_hell_project_that.html


Oooohh, this is not going to be pretty at all. We were just talking about this at work this weekend. 
My dw has to go into the city about once a month for work, not for at least two years now. Lol


----------



## Summer2018

We had no issues with I4 traffic at all coming or going.

However, we had a very traumatic trip driving through VA.  Our luggage rack careened off our car into traffic and was run over by a box truck.  It was a nightmare.  We lost a lot of our belongings, but thank God, nobody was injured.  I think this was our last drive down from CT.


----------



## dvczerfs

Summer2018 said:


> We had no issues with I4 traffic at all coming or going.
> 
> However, we had a very traumatic trip driving through VA.  Our luggage rack careened off our car into traffic and was run over by a box truck.  It was a nightmare.  We lost a lot of our belongings, but thank God, nobody was injured.  I think this was our last drive down from CT.


Wow. I only ever used one once. It made me nervous up on the roof for some reason. With getting a one bedroom and having a washer the last 20 years, we just don't take that much with us anymore. 
I understand how some families need them. Growing up the suitcases were used as seats in the station wagon.


----------



## Summer2018

dvczerfs said:


> Wow. I only ever used one once. It made me nervous up on the roof for some reason. With getting a one bedroom and having a washer the last 20 years, we just don't take that much with us anymore.
> I understand how some families need them. Growing up the suitcases were used as seats in the station wagon.


We normally fit everything with room leftover in our SUV, but DD brought a friend who had a gigantic suitcase and huge bag of snacks.  Her things put us over the edge.  

We've been driving to Florida since our honeymoon in 1993, and we've never had any issues.  I just want to close this particular chapter and go back to flying.

Safe travels to all of you in your future trips to WDW!


----------



## deedeew80

Anyone driving from the Northeast have any ideas of how much time it takes to get through each state? We are driving from south Jersey. Just curious of the times per each state. Thanks!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Summer2018 said:


> We normally fit everything with room leftover in our SUV, but DD brought a friend who had a gigantic suitcase and huge bag of snacks.  Her things put us over the edge.
> 
> We've been driving to Florida since our honeymoon in 1993, and we've never had any issues.  I just want to close this particular chapter and go back to flying.
> 
> Safe travels to all of you in your future trips to WDW!


Well if you’ve never had to use a luggage rack before then maybe you can go back to driving. If You won’t need to have the rack anymore.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

deedeew80 said:


> Anyone driving from the Northeast have any ideas of how much time it takes to get through each state? We are driving from south Jersey. Just curious of the times per each state. Thanks!



Back when I was a teen, we used to drive from Elizabeth, NJ to Naples, FL round-trip twice a year.  Take these times with a grain of salt, because I think some of them are quicker now, but I haven't made this drive in years (decades).
(Pretty much all I-95 from NJ to FL.)
Elizabeth, NJ to the NJ/DE border -- about 2 hours (100 miles down the turnpike.)
DE - MD, about 15 - 20 minutes
MD - VA, about 2 hours, we took the eastern side of the beltway around DC.  I've since driven the western side once, but the eastern side still seems quicker to me.
VA - NC, about 3 hours - this is before the 295 beltway around the Richmond - Petersburg area, so that may be a quicker route, but I have no experience here.
NC - SC, about 3 hours.
SC - GA, about 3 hours.
GA - FL, about 2 hours.
FL - Naples, about 6 3/4 hours.  We used to get off I4 at state route 27, which is about 30 minutes past Disney.  If I had to guess, I'd say 3 to 3 1/2 hours from the FL border to Disney, but that's just a guess.

From what I've read elsewhere, the trip can be made about an hour or so faster now then what I have above.  The last two trips I made, I cut the driving at the DC area and took the Auto Train, so I have no recent experience with anything between the DC area and Sanford, FL.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BC1836

MikeF;NJ said:


> Back when I was a teen, we used to drive from Elizabeth, NJ to Naples, FL round-trip twice a year.  Take these times with a grain of salt, because I think some of them are quicker now, but I haven't made this drive in years (decades).
> (Pretty much all I-95 from NJ to FL.)
> Elizabeth, NJ to the NJ/DE border -- about 2 hours (100 miles down the turnpike.)
> DE - MD, about 15 - 20 minutes
> MD - VA, about 2 hours, we took the eastern side of the beltway around DC.  I've since driven the western side once, but the eastern side still seems quicker to me.
> VA - NC, about 3 hours - this is before the 295 beltway around the Richmond - Petersburg area, so that may be a quicker route, but I have no experience here.
> NC - SC, about 3 hours.
> SC - GA, about 3 hours.
> GA - FL, about 2 hours.
> FL - Naples, about 6 3/4 hours.  We used to get off I4 at state route 27, which is about 30 minutes past Disney.  If I had to guess, I'd say 3 to 3 1/2 hours from the FL border to Disney, but that's just a guess.
> 
> From what I've read elsewhere, the trip can be made about an hour or so faster now then what I have above.  The last two trips I made, I cut the driving at the DC area and took the Auto Train, so I have no recent experience with anything between the DC area and Sanford, FL.
> 
> Hope this helps.



As one who has done the drive from NJ to WDW 46 times from 2002-2017, *MikeF;NJ's* times are quite similar to ours. 

Remember to avoid metro areas (especially southern MD and northern VA) at rush hour.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Anyone driving from the Northeast have any ideas of how much time it takes to get through each state? We are driving from south Jersey. Just curious of the times per each state. Thanks!




The above estimates given by MikeF;NJ are still pretty good.  

I leave early AM so I miss any traffic in the DC area, and it allows me to just stay on 95 the whole way.  Between that and my heavy foot, my times may be a little less than average, saving maybe 15-30 minutes on each of the longer segments.


----------



## deedeew80

MikeF;NJ said:


> Back when I was a teen, we used to drive from Elizabeth, NJ to Naples, FL round-trip twice a year.  Take these times with a grain of salt, because I think some of them are quicker now, but I haven't made this drive in years (decades).
> (Pretty much all I-95 from NJ to FL.)
> Elizabeth, NJ to the NJ/DE border -- about 2 hours (100 miles down the turnpike.)
> DE - MD, about 15 - 20 minutes
> MD - VA, about 2 hours, we took the eastern side of the beltway around DC.  I've since driven the western side once, but the eastern side still seems quicker to me.
> VA - NC, about 3 hours - this is before the 295 beltway around the Richmond - Petersburg area, so that may be a quicker route, but I have no experience here.
> NC - SC, about 3 hours.
> SC - GA, about 3 hours.
> GA - FL, about 2 hours.
> FL - Naples, about 6 3/4 hours.  We used to get off I4 at state route 27, which is about 30 minutes past Disney.  If I had to guess, I'd say 3 to 3 1/2 hours from the FL border to Disney, but that's just a guess.
> 
> From what I've read elsewhere, the trip can be made about an hour or so faster now then what I have above.  The last two trips I made, I cut the driving at the DC area and took the Auto Train, so I have no recent experience with anything between the DC area and Sanford, FL.
> 
> Hope this helps.





BC1836 said:


> As one who has done the drive from NJ to WDW 46 times from 2002-2017, *MikeF;NJ's* times are quite similar to ours.
> 
> Remember to avoid metro areas (especially southern MD and northern VA) at rush hour.
> 
> All the best!





amcnj said:


> The above estimates given by MikeF;NJ are still pretty good.
> 
> I leave early AM so I miss any traffic in the DC area, and it allows me to just stay on 95 the whole way.  Between that and my heavy foot, my times may be a little less than average, saving maybe 15-30 minutes on each of the longer segments.



Thanks all! I was just curious on the times for each state so I have something to go on when the kids start asking “Are We There Yet?” Lol! We are planning on leaving NJ at 3am. We live about 30 mins from the DE Memorial Bridge. It will be the Friday after Thanksgiving so hoping traffic won’t be crazy since it’s a holiday.


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Thanks all! I was just curious on the times for each state so I have something to go on when the kids start asking “Are We There Yet?” Lol! We are planning on leaving NJ at 3am. We live about 30 mins from the DE Memorial Bridge. It will be the Friday after Thanksgiving so hoping traffic won’t be crazy since it’s a holiday.



The mileage might help too, especially when the mile markers are counting upwards from 0 and not down from the total miles in that state.

Another site shows them as:

DE. 23 miles
MD 110
VA 179
NC 182
SC 199
GA 112


----------



## deedeew80

amcnj said:


> The mileage might help too, especially when the mile markers are counting upwards from 0 and not down from the total miles in that state.
> 
> Another site shows them as:
> 
> DE. 23 miles
> MD 110
> VA 179
> NC 182
> SC 199
> GA 112



Great idea!! Thanks so much!!! The kids are always looking at exit signs when we are on a highway, asking what exit it is and counting down or up!


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Great idea!! Thanks so much!!! The kids are always looking at exit signs when we are on a highway, asking what exit it is and counting down or up!



No problem.  I am a mile marker watcher too!


----------



## BC1836

Having moved to FL last December, one thing is for certain, courtesy of the Orlando-based TV station news reports: there's lots of crime at Orlando gas stations. _Fill up before you drive on I-4._

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Having moved to FL last December, one thing is for certain, courtesy of the Orlando-based TV station news reports: there's lots of crime at Orlando gas stations. _Fill up before you drive on I-4._
> 
> All the best!


There’s a lot of crime in Orlando period 
Isn’t there?? 
I hate watching the news when I’m down there.


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> There’s a lot of crime in Orlando period
> Isn’t there??
> I hate watching the news when I’m down there.



Indeed! 

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Having moved to FL last December, one thing is for certain, courtesy of the Orlando-based TV station news reports: there's lots of crime at Orlando gas stations. _Fill up before you drive on I-4._
> 
> All the best!


I never seem to have a lot of luck finding gas on I4. I haven't really noticed lately but one trip I decided to wait to fill up and wanted to get gas before the Orlando area. I drove around Deland looking for gas. Lol
Now, I make sure I fill up no later then 40 miles to the Ga. / Fl. state line.


----------



## dvczerfs

Oh.....

COUNT DOWN  to two weeks at Boardwalk is 32 Days. 

(Maybe a special post in the making. Stay tuned)


----------



## BC1836

Departed the GFR this morning and passed Disney Speedway on World Drive ($2.75 regular).

Crowds were a _little bit_ smaller because some of the FL schools are back in session.

All the best!


----------



## airplane

Hi! I am driving down from south Jersey shore Monday.  I am looking on recommendations on where to stay along 95. I have no idea how long we’re going to make it.  Hopefully at least South Carolina.  It depends on how the kids do in the car.  We are a group of three adults and three kids (8,7,4) Any recommendations on where to stay that won’t break the bank for six people.


----------



## BC1836

airplane said:


> Hi! I am driving down from south Jersey shore Monday.  I am looking on recommendations on where to stay along 95. I have no idea how long we’re going to make it.  Hopefully at least South Carolina.  It depends on how the kids do in the car.  We are a group of three adults and three kids (8,7,4) Any recommendations on where to stay that won’t break the bank for six people.



The name hotels, like Holiday Inn Express, will serve you well. If you can make it to the Santee Holiday Inn, you will have completed about 50% of your drive. Generally, Holiday Inn Express provides a courtesy breakfast; Holiday Inn provides a restaurant. Check all hotels reservation policies online in advance.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

airplane said:


> Hi! I am driving down from south Jersey shore Monday.  I am looking on recommendations on where to stay along 95. I have no idea how long we’re going to make it.  Hopefully at least South Carolina.  It depends on how the kids do in the car.  We are a group of three adults and three kids (8,7,4) Any recommendations on where to stay that won’t break the bank for six people.




What time of day are you departing?


----------



## airplane

amcnj said:


> What time of day are you departing?



0630


----------



## amcnj

airplane said:


> 0630



So when do you expect to be passing by the DC area, 9:30-10AM?  I think others say the morning rush in that area is basically 6-10 AM ( and evening 3-7 PM).  I am about an hour and ten minutes from the DE Memorial Bridge and leave about 2:30 AM, and at that time hit DC around 5:30 AM.  

Anyway, hotel wise are you thinking you will need two rooms or will one do?  When we had groups needing two rooms we sometimes found it was less expensive to go with one room at one of the suite type chains, like Springhill Suites, rather than two rooms elsewhere.  In general we try to use chains with breakfast included, saving time and money the next morning.  

Since you don’t know exactly where you will be when you will be stopping for the night, maybe look at one of the route 95 info guides online to get a feel for what hotels and restaurants are at each of the exits along 95. It will also help you judge which exits are bigger, having more hotel and restaurant options.  And then check the hotels you might be interested online to see what the rates are.  As BC1836 mentioned above, before reserving a room you may have to cancel, check out the cancellation policy as the ones that allow last minute cancellation without penalty are getting fewer and fewer.


----------



## bluezy

airplane said:


> Hi! I am driving down from south Jersey shore Monday.  I am looking on recommendations on where to stay along 95. I have no idea how long we’re going to make it.  Hopefully at least South Carolina.  It depends on how the kids do in the car.  We are a group of three adults and three kids (8,7,4) Any recommendations on where to stay that won’t break the bank for six people.



We drive from SE PA.  If we're making the drive in 2 days, we usually leave about 5-5:30 a.m. and stop in Savannah, GA for the night.  There are a lot of hotels at the 3 Savannah exits.  That leaves us with a 4 hour drive in the morning.  Lately we've been making the drive over 3 days leaving late in the morning on day one.  We usually drive to somewhere in SC.  We look at the I-95 exit guide (or the signs along the highway) to figure out an exit that seems to have several hotel options (we tend to stick with Choice hotels -- Comfort Suites in particular -- or Holiday Inn Express).  When we decide where we want to stop, we'll pull off at the exit and look at the various hotels (just a quick drive-by).  Then we pull in a parking lot and pull up Orbitz.com or similar website on our phones and start looking for the best deal.  We book from the car and walk into the hotel 2 minutes later.

And just a side note, if you don't already have EZ Pass, stop at Walmart and get one before you leave.  It will make life so much easier with all the toll roads in DE/MD/DC/VA.  And it makes you eligible to use the Express Lanes in the DC area which can save a lot of time if you hit the area during rush hour (just pay attention to the overhead signs listing the price -- it can get costly at certain times of the day.  We paid almost $20 to use the Express Lanes for about 7 miles.  It was totally worth it though as the regular lanes were at a standstill and Google Maps had those lanes at a 60+ minute delay.


----------



## deedeew80

bluezy said:


> We drive from SE PA.  If we're making the drive in 2 days, we usually leave about 5-5:30 a.m. and stop in Savannah, GA for the night.  There are a lot of hotels at the 3 Savannah exits.  That leaves us with a 4 hour drive in the morning.  Lately we've been making the drive over 3 days leaving late in the morning on day one.  We usually drive to somewhere in SC.  We look at the I-95 exit guide (or the signs along the highway) to figure out an exit that seems to have several hotel options (we tend to stick with Choice hotels -- Comfort Suites in particular -- or Holiday Inn Express).  When we decide where we want to stop, we'll pull off at the exit and look at the various hotels (just a quick drive-by).  Then we pull in a parking lot and pull up Orbitz.com or similar website on our phones and start looking for the best deal.  We book from the car and walk into the hotel 2 minutes later.
> 
> And just a side note, if you don't already have EZ Pass, stop at Walmart and get one before you leave.  It will make life so much easier with all the toll roads in DE/MD/DC/VA.  And it makes you eligible to use the Express Lanes in the DC area which can save a lot of time if you hit the area during rush hour (just pay attention to the overhead signs listing the price -- it can get costly at certain times of the day.  We paid almost $20 to use the Express Lanes for about 7 miles.  It was totally worth it though as the regular lanes were at a standstill and Google Maps had those lanes at a 60+ minute delay.


Hi! Question about EZ Pass, I don’t have it but am thinking of getting it for our drive down and back in November. I went on their website and it is super confusing! Standard option, DRPA option, etc. How does it work? I can get this at Walmart?? What is the total price? Thanks!


----------



## airplane

Yes. I planned on arriving in DC around 9:30/10. Maybe leaving at 5:30 would be the better option. I would like us to be all in one room since its my parents and my kids. But if we have to get two rooms I guess we will. Suite hotels are a good idea and I will check out the I 95 exit information. Thank you very much.


----------



## airplane

Also somebody just told me about the hotels tonight app. Has anyone ever used it?


----------



## shafke

airplane said:


> Yes. I planned on arriving in DC around 9:30/10. Maybe leaving at 5:30 would be the better option. I would like us to be all in one room since its my parents and my kids. But if we have to get two rooms I guess we will. Suite hotels are a good idea and I will check out the I 95 exit information. Thank you very much.



10-10:30 should be fine for DC.
We have done that drive a few times from NY.  Leave around 5-5:30.  We would stop at the 1st exit in MD and have breakfast at Cracker Barrel.  By the time we are done rush hour is done for both Baltimore and DC.  We take the East loop around DC and have never hit traffic at that time (may have been closer to 11:00).  Once you get south of DC however all bets are off.  Northern VA can be a problem especially once the express and local lanes merge.


----------



## bluezy

deedeew80 said:


> Hi! Question about EZ Pass, I don’t have it but am thinking of getting it for our drive down and back in November. I went on their website and it is super confusing! Standard option, DRPA option, etc. How does it work? I can get this at Walmart?? What is the total price? Thanks!



I'm not sure what state you're in, but in PA we can buy them at Walmart (and several other locations -- but Walmart is the most convenient).  I know in NY they can be bought at Wegmans (among other locations).   I would think other states sell them in various stores/locations as well.  I bought ours a few years ago, so I'm not sure if the price is still the same but we paid $41 per transponder.  $35 of that goes on your account for tolls; $3 is the yearly service fee; and $3 was a "convenience" fee.  Once we purchased it I had 72 hours to register it online.  After it's registered you're good to go and they will just charge your credit card $35 (to refill your account) whenever the transponder has less than a certain amount of money left in the account (I think once it gets below $10).

I remember looking at the website when we were first buying ours and thinking "this is way too complicated".  Then we noticed they sold them at Walmart so we just went there to buy them and it was easy-peasy.


----------



## deedeew80

bluezy said:


> I'm not sure what state you're in, but in PA we can buy them at Walmart (and several other locations -- but Walmart is the most convenient).  I know in NY they can be bought at Wegmans (among other locations).   I would think other states sell them in various stores/locations as well.  I bought ours a few years ago, so I'm not sure if the price is still the same but we paid $41 per transponder.  $35 of that goes on your account for tolls; $3 is the yearly service fee; and $3 was a "convenience" fee.  Once we purchased it I had 72 hours to register it online.  After it's registered you're good to go and they will just charge your credit card $35 (to refill your account) whenever the transponder has less than a certain amount of money left in the account (I think once it gets below $10).
> 
> I remember looking at the website when we were first buying ours and thinking "this is way too complicated".  Then we noticed they sold them at Walmart so we just went there to buy them and it was easy-peasy.


I am in NJ! I will have to look at my Walmart to see if they have it. Where would it be? I don’t even know where to look! Lol! Is this something I can cancel after using it for our trip? It would rarely get used. Thanks!


----------



## shafke

deedeew80 said:


> I am in NJ! I will have to look at my Walmart to see if they have it. Where would it be? I don’t even know where to look! Lol! Is this something I can cancel after using it for our trip? It would rarely get used. Thanks!



A quick perusal of the NJ E-ZPass website and it seems that you would need to apply online.
For NJ there appears to be 2 or 3 customer service centers (Newark, Camden, Bloomfield toll plaza) where you could walk in.
Nothing on there websites indicate that they can be purchased in stores.
E-ZPass is only available in Walmart in PA.

If you buy the PA pass you would not get the benefit of discounted tolls in NJ.


----------



## deedeew80

shafke said:


> A quick perusal of the NJ E-ZPass website and it seems that you would need to apply online.
> For NJ there appears to be 2 or 3 customer service centers (Newark, Camden, Bloomfield toll plaza) where you could walk in.
> Nothing on there websites indicate that they can be purchased in stores.
> E-ZPass is only available in Walmart in PA.
> 
> If you buy the PA pass you would not get the benefit of discounted tolls in NJ.


Thank you for the clarification!! I am nearby Camden, I will have to either call or stop there to ask my questions! Thanks!


----------



## MikeF;NJ

deedeew80 said:


> Hi! Question about EZ Pass, I don’t have it but am thinking of getting it for our drive down and back in November. I went on their website and it is super confusing! Standard option, DRPA option, etc. How does it work? I can get this at Walmart?? What is the total price? Thanks!



I don't think NJ ever had EZPass tags available in stores.  When I got my tag (about 15 or so years ago) I seem to remember in addition to the 3 customer service centers, that tags were being sold at the Cheesequake service center on the Parkway, but the EZPass site doesn't mention that anymore.

As far as the discount plans go, you can check out what's available from NJ EZPass on this page: https://www.ezpassnj.com/en/about/plans.shtml

Unless you are a carpooler or frequently travel on the specific roads or bridges mentioned in the individual programs, you won't need anything more than the Standard Plan, which you get just for singing up with EZPass.


----------



## deedeew80

MikeF;NJ said:


> I don't think NJ ever had EZPass tags available in stores.  When I got my tag (about 15 or so years ago) I seem to remember in addition to the 3 customer service centers, that tags were being sold at the Cheesequake service center on the Parkway, but the EZPass site doesn't mention that anymore.
> 
> As far as the discount plans go, you can check out what's available from NJ EZPass on this page: https://www.ezpassnj.com/en/about/plans.shtml
> 
> Unless you are a carpooler or frequently travel on the specific roads or bridges mentioned in the individual programs, you won't need anything more than the Standard Plan, which you get just for singing up with EZPass.


Thanks so much! When on the website they have all these plans listed and I was just overwhelmed by it all! Lol! Wasn’t sure what I needed! So the standard plan will get me from NJ to Florida and back again? $25 is cheaper than paying the tolls back and forth? Thanks!


----------



## MikeF;NJ

deedeew80 said:


> Thanks so much! When on the website they have all these plans listed and I was just overwhelmed by it all! Lol! Wasn’t sure what I needed! So the standard plan will get me from NJ to Florida and back again? $25 is cheaper than paying the tolls back and forth? Thanks!



Well, the standard plan IS paying the tolls back and forth.  You get to use the signed EZPass lanes to pay your tolls. For NJ EZPass, the standard plan just means no discounts other than the EZPass discounted rates on the Turnpike and Parkway (and possibly the AC expressway) as opposed to the cash rates.  Also, NJ charges $1 per month for their transponder, and if you have your statement mailed (as opposed to email) or if you have your statement emailed monthly (as opposed to bi-monthly), there are additional charges.  Your transponder will work anywhere you see the purple EZPass signs (in any of the 16 states that have EZPass). 

(ETA: I talked about the monthly charges, but realize that one of the big advantages of EZPass is that you will save a LOAD of time going through the tolls.  Cash tolls take a lot longer to go through.)

If you are travelling I95, you will encounter tolls on the NJ Turnpike, the Delaware Memorial Bridge, in Newark, DE, The JFK Parkway through Delaware and northern Maryland,  and whichever tunnel you take in Baltimore.  There are also EZPass express lanes at various points along the way down, including the DC Beltway, and just south of that.


----------



## deedeew80

MikeF;NJ said:


> Well, the standard plan IS paying the tolls back and forth.  You get to use the signed EZPass lanes to pay your tolls. For NJ EZPass, the standard plan just means no discounts other than the EZPass discounted rates on the Turnpike and Parkway (and possibly the AC expressway) as opposed to the cash rates.  Also, NJ charges $1 per month for their transponder, and if you have your statement mailed (as opposed to email) or if you have your statement emailed monthly (as opposed to bi-monthly), there are additional charges.  Your transponder will work anywhere you see the purple EZPass signs (in any of the 16 states that have EZPass).
> 
> (ETA: I talked about the monthly charges, but realize that one of the big advantages of EZPass is that you will save a LOAD of time going through the tolls.  Cash tolls take a lot longer to go through.)
> 
> If you are travelling I95, you will encounter tolls on the NJ Turnpike, the Delaware Memorial Bridge, in Newark, DE, The JFK Parkway through Delaware and northern Maryland,  and whichever tunnel you take in Baltimore.  There are also EZPass express lanes at various points along the way down, including the DC Beltway, and just south of that.


Thank you so much for all your help! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## bluezy

MikeF;NJ said:


> Well, the standard plan IS paying the tolls back and forth.  You get to use the signed EZPass lanes to pay your tolls. For NJ EZPass, the standard plan just means no discounts other than the EZPass discounted rates on the Turnpike and Parkway (and possibly the AC expressway) as opposed to the cash rates.  Also, NJ charges $1 per month for their transponder, and if you have your statement mailed (as opposed to email) or if you have your statement emailed monthly (as opposed to bi-monthly), there are additional charges.  Your transponder will work anywhere you see the purple EZPass signs (in any of the 16 states that have EZPass).
> 
> (ETA: I talked about the monthly charges, but realize that one of the big advantages of EZPass is that you will save a LOAD of time going through the tolls.  Cash tolls take a lot longer to go through.)
> 
> If you are travelling I95, you will encounter tolls on the NJ Turnpike, the Delaware Memorial Bridge, in Newark, DE, The JFK Parkway through Delaware and northern Maryland,  and whichever tunnel you take in Baltimore.  There are also EZPass express lanes at various points along the way down, including the DC Beltway, and just south of that.



Wow.  I had no idea that EZ Pass is different in each state.  In PA, we pay $3/year for the transponder with no other fees.  I do agree that it's worth having EZ Pass for the trip to FL just for the convenience of being able to go through the EZ Pass lanes at the tolls -- no lines, no waiting.  And having the opportunity to jump in the EZ Pass Express lanes if traffic is backed up on the highway is also nice benefit (though can be costly).

We use the PA Turnpike frequently so it's worth it to us to have it all of the time (in fact, we currently have 3 transponders for 5 vehicles).  And PA is going to switch to all EZ pass and license recognition toll booths in the next year or two so they're almost forcing frequent turnpike users to get EZ Pass.  Some of the toll booths at the end of the Northeast Extension of the Turnpike have already changed over and the rate is much cheaper if you have EZ Pass as opposed to having them snap a picture of your license plate and send you a bill.


----------



## disneydad1000

airplane said:


> Hi! I am driving down from south Jersey shore Monday.  I am looking on recommendations on where to stay along 95. I have no idea how long we’re going to make it.  Hopefully at least South Carolina.  It depends on how the kids do in the car.  We are a group of three adults and three kids (8,7,4) Any recommendations on where to stay that won’t break the bank for six people.


We drive to Santee SC for our overnight stop and we live just south of Albany NY.. the Bestwestern in Santee is where haved stayed 7 yrs in a row ..love it.. restaurant on site is awesome .. only 5 1/2 to 6 hrs to Disney


----------



## pwdebbie

airplane said:


> Also somebody just told me about the hotels tonight app. Has anyone ever used it?


I used Hotel Tonight for the first time a few months ago to get a hotel in Ocean City, MD, and it worked out perfectly for us for a one-night stay.  This was also the first time I've ever booked a room without going directly through a hotel website or front desk.  I'm probably going to use it again in a few weeks.  (You can also book stays in advance, but the rates are the same as the hotels' rates, so I don't see why I would use the app instead of the hotel itself.)


----------



## BC1836

Another shooting at an Orlando gas station. Remember, long distance drivers: get gas before you get on I-4, and fill up during the daytime.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> Another shooting at an Orlando gas station. Remember, long distance drivers: get gas before you get on I-4, and fill up during the daytime.
> 
> All the best!



Last night (8/21), lightning stuck a Deltona gas station and left a crater! Another reason not to stop at at I-4 gas station.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Here's a few from that lighting strike. Gas tank was empty and nobody was hurt.


----------



## BC1836

Next news item to be aware of: on tonight's (Aug. 22) Orlando TV news, a weather map indicated certain cloud formations which were organizing off the Atlantic coast of Africa that had a 20% chance of forming into _something_ over the next five days. Stay tuned.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## dvczerfs

What are you hearing BC ? The weather service I follow is now saying it shouldn't amount to much that's its moving to fast. I can do without another 1100 mile to beat a hurricane. Lol


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> What are you hearing BC ? The weather service I follow is now saying it shouldn't amount to much that's its moving to fast. I can do without another 1100 mile to beat a hurricane. Lol



Surprisingly, the local Orlando CBS and ABC stations at noon said nothing about the Atlantic; all non-Florida weather reports focused on Hawaii.

We'll check tonight's TV weather report.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Gone !!! National weather service has it gone!!!!


----------



## BC1836

Good weather news, so far. Two consecutive 11 p.m. Orlando TV station news & weather reports indicate no Atlantic activity which might develop over the next five days. [The Pacific is another story, of course. Hawaii's rain totals keep adding up.]

September 10 has been the usual peak of hurricane season on the east coast; however, south Florida's peak is September 21.

The next system, whenever it forms, will be Florence (the five previous systems this summer have been uneventful). 

Back in 1992, the first alphabetical storm formed late, on August 16. But by August 24 it hit southern Florida and caused historic destruction. It was Andrew. 

All the best from the Central Florida!


----------



## BC1836

Tonight's (8/28/18) Orlando TV weather report included info about_ something_ off the west coast of Africa that had  a 30% chance of forming into a tropical system (up from 20% at the 6 p.m. news) over the next several days.  Stay tuned.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

I'm leaving in nine days. Way early in the game but it wouldn't be my first rodeo.


----------



## AaronInWI

I just looked at my desk calendar at work, and noticed that tomorrow (September 7) will mark 365 days until our next drive to WDW from Wisconsin! We put on 2100 miles on a drive around Pennsylvania a couple weeks ago, which of course was fun. But there is just something special about a Disney road trip. The drive down just "feels" different than any other road trip I've been on. The next 12 months are going to be a killer until I get to experience that feeling again...


----------



## RedSox68

We did 6,800 miles one month in an RV traveling around the West -- and then did 7,200 the next year doing the same thing to finish up the 50 states.  Does that count?  

Next year we are driving to Miami, driving the Florida Keys and driving home, which should amount to more than 3,000 all told.  [we love road trips]


----------



## pmdeve

Driving through Virginia on I95 soon.  How bad has the traffic been?


----------



## AaronInWI

RedSox68 said:


> We did 6,800 miles one month in an RV traveling around the West -- and then did 7,200 the next year doing the same thing to finish up the 50 states.  Does that count?
> 
> Next year we are driving to Miami, driving the Florida Keys and driving home, which should amount to more than 3,000 all told.  [we love road trips]


This is my dream when we retire.


----------



## famsen

Well looks like we are leaving Friday evening from Chicago to WDW and will be dodging a hurricane. We always take I-65 to I-75 down but given that hurricane Florence could be making landfall near Georgia or South Carolina I want to stay as far west of that as possible. There will be lots of crowding with evacuations and storms, flooding, etc. I am thinking now of taking I-65 through Alabama then cross over to I-10 into Florida. 
Has anyone taken this route? I've never driving through Alabama and want to know what to expect. Stay safe out there!. Thanks.


----------



## BC1836

News alert: *Dvczerfs* has arrived after his all-time record (see page 1, post 1) 67th drive from PA! 

[Since we moved to FL in December, we'll never close in on his record.]

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

We are here! We had a nice ride down. Got held up for about ten minutes or so for a tractor trailer accident on I81 in Pa. We made a few more rest stops then normal. ( I guess I'm just getting old. Lol)
For the first time in at least 20 years, my wife drove about an hour and a half through Virginia. I slept about 4 hours, woke up at 1:30am, went to work, got home around 7:30. We were on the road at 8:15am. 
I drive for a living, I'm in sales and can drive long distance without a problem, but over my 30 plus years of being on the road, I know when I had enough, I had enough. Lol
We hit rush hour in Charlotte, set us back about an hour. Still was a nice crawl. Not that 80mph, slam on your breaks stuff. We had an enjoyable trip. We just like to travel. We are here for two weeks so there was no sense in killing ourself to get here. 
We slept at the Florida Welcome center for about three hours, we have a van with a double bed in the back.
Pulled in to Boardwalk at 6am. No traffic at all in Florida. 
Had breakfast, took another nap and woke up at 10:30 am.
Got our room was ready text at 10:45.
Praying for my Carolina friends and family. 
Have a safe trip out there !!


----------



## Mac7

Wow, I'm not the only one who's crazy enough to do one of these!!

I've actually been on two. On one, I wasn't old enough to drive yet. On the other, I was the reliever. 

Both were from Pittsburgh, which is just about 1000 miles even from WDW. Both were taken in gold-colored cars made by Honda: the first in a 1988 Acura Legend, the second in a 2013 Honda Accord.

The route for both trips was the same: take I-79 south, get on US 19, take it until it hits I-77, keep going until I-26, head east, split south at I-95, and follow it to I-4 heading west.

For those who have done similar trips from similar regions...if I choose to do one again, I'd like to stop in Columbus first. How good/bad of a drive is I-71 to I-75?


----------



## Limes96

Mac7 said:


> Wow, I'm not the only one who's crazy enough to do one of these!!
> For those who have done similar trips from similar regions...if I choose to do one again, I'd like to stop in Columbus first. How good/bad of a drive is I-71 to I-75?



Of course you’ll want to watch for rush hour around Columbus and Cincinnati. Definitely do yourself a favor and take the I-275 bypass around the east side of Cincy. Paramount to taking I-75 to Florida is timing when you drive through Atlanta.


----------



## AaronInWI

Mac7 said:


> Wow, I'm not the only one who's crazy enough to do one of these!!
> 
> I've actually been on two. On one, I wasn't old enough to drive yet. On the other, I was the reliever.
> 
> Both were from Pittsburgh, which is just about 1000 miles even from WDW. *Both were taken in gold-colored cars made by Honda: the first in a 1988 Acura Legend, the second in a 2013 Honda Accord.*
> 
> The route for both trips was the same: take I-79 south, get on US 19, take it until it hits I-77, keep going until I-26, head east, split south at I-95, and follow it to I-4 heading west.
> 
> For those who have done similar trips from similar regions...if I choose to do one again, I'd like to stop in Columbus first. How good/bad of a drive is I-71 to I-75?


Brings back fond memories for me. We made this drive from Wisconsin a couple times as a kid. Two/three kids (depending on the year), parents, luggage, in one of these...






Honda Accord hatchback. It was a bit cramped. But I guess I know where I got my road trip genes from.


----------



## BC1836

We had the pleasure of meeting *Dvczerfs* and his wife at the GFR this evening. Between us, 113 long distance drives to WDW [see page 1, post 1].

New overpass entrance to the Bay Lake-Seven Seas Lagoon Resorts, which is _to the left_ of the MK parking lot entrance! It's much easier to navigate, compared to the detour route that previously was situated_ to the right_ of the MK parking lot entrance.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Drive #20 for us so far this year to WDW. [Of course, it's a 125-mile round trip now since we moved to FL.] 

Construction chaos at HS; temporary bus stations are a l-o-n-g way from the park's entrance, and there's no reminder to folks that there are no buses to any of the Epcot resorts. Long lines at the boat landing for the Epcot resorts and international gateway entrance.

Monorail was down a few days ago; a cruiser joined the launches for the MK-GFR-PR trip. Extra resort buses were made available.

Gas at Disney Speedway was $2.69, the lowest price in all of central FL.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Just returned from an overnighter at the BWI. Imagine, a premier WDW resort without hot water in the morning.

In any event, the #1 and #2 long-distance drivers finally met in person! BC1836 (46 drives) meets DVC Zerfs (67 drives).

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Just returned from an overnighter at the BWI. Imagine, a premier WDW resort without hot water in the morning.
> 
> In any event, the #1 and #2 long-distance drivers finally met in person! BC1836 (46 drives) meets DVC Zerfs (67 drives).
> 
> All the best!


----------



## KCMA

Well arrived this afternoon after about a 1430 mile drive from just east of Toronto... took 75 down due to Florence.. wanted to steer clear of the area.. we left 2:07pm yesterday afternoon (tues) and pulled into Port Orleans Riverside around 1:30 this afternoon after a stop at Publix to stock up on some snacks and fresh fruit for the stay.. no majors issues going down.. typical lane closures for construction.. hit Atlanta before morning rush hour so cruisers right through.. it had been 26 years since I did 75 .. i had forgotten how boring that drive from south of Macon to the turnpike in Florida is.. the trek home via the 95/26/77/79 will be the 28/29


----------



## MinnieTink

Later on today we will start our 14th drive to WDW from NJ. With the hurricane damage and flooding we will have to stray from 95, which we have never had to do before.  We can go to 81/77/95 or take 95 to VA, then 85 (then what appears to be a bunch of smaller highways) ending up back on 95 mid South Carolina.  This is just according to the maps app and the time difference between the routes appears minimal, a matter of minutes. 

I would appreciate any input!   Thanks!!!


----------



## bluezy

MinnieTink said:


> Later on today we will start our 14th drive to WDW from NJ. With the hurricane damage and flooding we will have to stray from 95, which we have never had to do before.  We can go to 81/77/95 or take 95 to VA, then 85 (then what appears to be a bunch of smaller highways) ending up back on 95 mid South Carolina.  This is just according to the maps app and the time difference between the routes appears minimal, a matter of minutes.
> 
> I would appreciate any input!   Thanks!!!



Here's an article that was released yesterday regarding the road closures in NC/SC:

https://www.newsweek.com/where-i-95...uth-carolina-florence-flooding-closes-1129621

You might want to Google I95 Closures to get more information.  I've seen FB posts from friends who live in NC that authorities are asking everyone to stay off the major highways in the flooded and surrounding areas so that work crews, emergency crews, etc. can get in to the affected areas easily and quickly. 

This article was posted a few days ago showing the suggested route around the flooding:

https://www.wral.com/dot-recommends-detour-around-nc-sc-for-southbound-drivers/17846443/

I would think you could stay a little further east if you're willing to take smaller highways -- I think that suggested route sticks to major highways.

Good luck, stay safe, and enjoy your trip!


----------



## justreading

MinnieTink said:


> Later on today we will start our 14th drive to WDW from NJ. With the hurricane damage and flooding we will have to stray from 95, which we have never had to do before.  We can go to 81/77/95 or take 95 to VA, then 85 (then what appears to be a bunch of smaller highways) ending up back on 95 mid South Carolina.  This is just according to the maps app and the time difference between the routes appears minimal, a matter of minutes.
> 
> I would appreciate any input!   Thanks!!!




I'm in North Jersey and  I used to take 95 down but 2 years ago I switched to the "inland" route (81/77/26/95) and never went back!  Rt 81 is a much more pleasant ride with more courteous drivers.  Right now I immagine many people are using that route because of the Rt 95 issue so I can't say you will notice a difference from the type of driving usually seen on 95.  Under normal conditions, on paper, 81 adds about an hour or so to the drive.  But in reality, therre is alway more than 1 hours of extra traffic on 95.  I wholeheartedly recommend the 81/77/26/95 route.  I will me making that drive next month and am looking forward to it. 
Whichever way you go, stay safe!


----------



## MinnieTink

Thank you! I will update and let you all know how it works out.  Looks like both N.C. and SC will be having 95 closures in and off so we are thinking of heading east.  

For anyone who has taken 81, is there any stops you recommend? We don’t take long breaks but if you know of any extra clean bathrooms or interesting stops, let me know! Looks like we will miss two of our favorite stops (at least on the way down) on 95, the Oasis in N.C. and Santee General Store in SC.


----------



## dvczerfs

MinnieTink said:


> Thank you! I will update and let you all know how it works out.  Looks like both N.C. and SC will be having 95 closures in and off so we are thinking of heading east.
> 
> For anyone who has taken 81, is there any stops you recommend? We don’t take long breaks but if you know of any extra clean bathrooms or interesting stops, let me know! Looks like we will miss two of our favorite stops (at least on the way down) on 95, the Oasis in N.C. and Santee General Store in SC.


MinnieTink, we are heading home on Saturday morning. I use 81/77/26/95. I talked to a friend of mine who is in contact with North and South Carolina State troopers,  Your safe coming down 77/26/95. There will be a lot of traffic on I26 because I95 in Florence is closed. But you will get through.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> We are here! We had a nice ride down. Got held up for about ten minutes or so for a tractor trailer accident on I81 in Pa. We made a few more rest stops then normal. ( I guess I'm just getting old. Lol)
> For the first time in at least 20 years, my wife drove about an hour and a half through Virginia. I slept about 4 hours, woke up at 1:30am, went to work, got home around 7:30. We were on the road at 8:15am.
> I drive for a living, I'm in sales and can drive long distance without a problem, but over my 30 plus years of being on the road, I know when I had enough, I had enough. Lol
> We hit rush hour in Charlotte, set us back about an hour. Still was a nice crawl. Not that 80mph, slam on your breaks stuff. We had an enjoyable trip. We just like to travel. We are here for two weeks so there was no sense in killing ourself to get here.
> We slept at the Florida Welcome center for about three hours, we have a van with a double bed in the back.
> Pulled in to Boardwalk at 6am. No traffic at all in Florida.
> Had breakfast, took another nap and woke up at 10:30 am.
> Got our room was ready text at 10:45.
> Praying for my Carolina friends and family.
> Have a safe trip out there !!




Did you notice the big paint can has a new look? (I-81, just south of Exit 22 in PA for those wondering what I am talking about.)


----------



## dvczerfs

We are home. Came up I4/I95/I26/I77/I81/I78. Smooth sailing all the way. A few spots of some traffic but didn't even slow down. I95 to I26 is open. We didn't see and trace of Florence. We made it home in record time. We were all prepared for a lot of traffic on I26 but we blew right through it. 
We left Boardwalk parking lot at 2:45am and arrived home at 6:30pm. 1120 miles. 
Even south bound traffic didn't look bad at all. 
We are leaving again in 153 days for a 1 bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian. We are counting the days!!!
Stay safe !!


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Did you notice the big paint can has a new look? (I-81, just south of Exit 22 in PA for those wondering what I am talking about.)


Yes we did. Lol. I noticed it on our way down but missed it on the way home.


----------



## BC1836

I-95 open in the Carolinas.

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

dvczerfs said:


> We are leaving again in 153 days for a 1 bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian. We are counting the days!!!
> Stay safe !!



We check in February 24th.  One week in a WLV two bedroom, a week in a Grand Floridian one bedroom and then a week in a two bedroom at Hilton Head.  Getting very excited here too

Luckily we also are leaving October 8 for SSR and November 30th for AKL Jambo


----------



## LBHouse

We are heading out next week for trip #5 this year

January (poly)
March (wilderness lodge)
March (hilton head)
July (SSR)
To come:
October (SSR)
December (Jambo)

All driving from west michigan


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> We are heading out next week for trip #5 this year
> 
> January (poly)
> March (wilderness lodge)
> March (hilton head)
> July (SSR)
> To come:
> October (SSR)
> December (Jambo)
> 
> All driving from west michigan



If you achieve drive #5 in 2018, please alert this thread. Why? You will tie one of the all-time records! See page 1!

All the best!


----------



## Spaceace5150

KCMA said:


> Well arrived this afternoon after about a 1430 mile drive from just east of Toronto... took 75 down due to Florence.. wanted to steer clear of the area.. we left 2:07pm yesterday afternoon (tues) and pulled into Port Orleans Riverside around 1:30 this afternoon after a stop at Publix to stock up on some snacks and fresh fruit for the stay.. no majors issues going down.. typical lane closures for construction.. hit Atlanta before morning rush hour so cruisers right through.. it had been 26 years since I did 75 .. i had forgotten how boring that drive from south of Macon to the turnpike in Florida is.. the trek home via the 95/26/77/79 will be the 28/29



Yes, it seems like Georgia will never end!


----------



## LBHouse

BC1836 said:


> If you achieve drive #5 in 2018, please alert this thread. Why? You will tie one of the all-time records! See page 1!
> 
> All the best!


We left Michigan, Monday morning at 5:00am. We were making great time until Nashville, Tennessee.  Just south of downtown on I-24 (left lane doing 80mph), our car died.  Dead as could be.  Wouldn’t start, wouldn’t shift into neutral.  Nothing.  Metro police and roadside assistance cane out.  They had to drag the van across 5 lanes of traffic to to tow truck.  Got it to a dealer around 3:00.  Luckily it was just a defective secondary battery for the “engine start stop” system.  Everything worked out ok, but man is it scary being stuck in the left lane.  

Finished up Monday at a hotel in Atlanta.  We were supposed to be in Tampa Wednesday-Sunday but decided to get past Hurricane Michael.  So we grabbed a last minute reservation at Old Key West for last night.   Heading back to Saratoga Springs for next week.


----------



## Spaceace5150

LBHouse said:


> We left Michigan, Monday morning at 5:00am. We were making great time until Nashville, Tennessee.  Just south of downtown on I-24 (left lane doing 80mph), our car died.  Dead as could be.  Wouldn’t start, wouldn’t shift into neutral.  Nothing.  Metro police and roadside assistance cane out.  They had to drag the van across 5 lanes of traffic to to tow truck.  Got it to a dealer around 3:00.  Luckily it was just a defective secondary battery for the “engine start stop” system.  Everything worked out ok, but man is it scary being stuck in the left lane.
> 
> Finished up Monday at a hotel in Atlanta.  We were supposed to be in Tampa Wednesday-Sunday but decided to get past Hurricane Michael.  So we grabbed a last minute reservation at Old Key West for last night.   Heading back to Saratoga Springs for next week.



Oh wow, what an experience.  That must be the worst nightmare on a drive.  I can only imagine trying to get your car over to the right shoulder.  

Glad you are safe and glad you made it!


----------



## BC1836

*LBHouse* has made the all-time records roster [see page 1]! 

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

Spaceace5150 said:


> Oh wow, what an experience.  That must be the worst nightmare on a drive.  I can only imagine trying to get your car over to the right shoulder.
> 
> Glad you are safe and glad you made it!


 
It’s intense,  that’s for sure.   Especially with 5 kids in the van

All in we had a great trip.  Not So Scary Halloween was a good time.  Weather was HOT!  So we spent most of our time at the pool.  

Drive home went ok.  Spent one night in Nashville TN.   Only traffic was in Indiana.  They had the road blocked down to one lane and slowed us down about 2 hours. Otherwise it was good. 

Trip #6 starts in November 30th


----------



## Spaceace5150

LBHouse said:


> It’s intense,  that’s for sure.   Especially with 5 kids in the van
> 
> All in we had a great trip.  Not So Scary Halloween was a good time.  Weather was HOT!  So we spent most of our time at the pool.
> 
> Drive home went ok.  Spent one night in Nashville TN.   Only traffic was in Indiana.  They had the road blocked down to one lane and slowed us down about 2 hours. Otherwise it was good.
> 
> Trip #6 starts in November 30th





LBHouse said:


> It’s intense,  that’s for sure.   Especially with 5 kids in the van
> 
> All in we had a great trip.  Not So Scary Halloween was a good time.  Weather was HOT!  So we spent most of our time at the pool.
> 
> Drive home went ok.  Spent one night in Nashville TN.   Only traffic was in Indiana.  They had the road blocked down to one lane and slowed us down about 2 hours. Otherwise it was good.
> 
> Trip #6 starts in November 30th



Fingers crossed for no issues in November!

Just got back from my 4th drive.  Had no issues.  On the way home drove straight through from Florida to Ohio, 1,100 miles.  Broke the trip down into two days.  Worst traffic is in Orlando!


----------



## BC1836

I-4 continues to have its ongoing construction problems which make rush hours drives that much more difficult (it's a major story on the TV news every morning and night); however, driving to WDW via the FL Turnpike and 429 to the Western Way entrance has the least amount of traffic. We have driven that way 24 times since we moved to central FL last December. Local gas prices down to $2.59 a gallon (regular).

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

BC1836 said:


> I-4 continues to have its ongoing construction problems which make rush hours drives that much more difficult (it's a major story on the TV news every morning and night); however, driving to WDW via the FL Turnpike and 429 to the Western Way entrance has the least amount of traffic. We have driven that way 24 times since we moved to central FL last December. Local gas prices down to $2.59 a gallon (regular).
> 
> All the best!



Something has changed on the tollway and 429in the past year or so.  When we first started coming down we would only see a few cars on the entire stretch.  Now it seems packed every time.   I-75 after about Lake City, traffic just flies.  Think 85-90mph. The tollway now I feel lucky to hit 55mph.   Still WAY better than taking thentollway all the way to i4.  I just noticed 429 seems much busier lately.


----------



## jbharr1

My sister and 3 daughters ages 6, 6 and 3 Left Minneapolis at 6p and currently somewhere in Illinois.  Heading to loudon Tennessee to bunk with relatives Thursday night. Then on to POR.  1609 miles one way according to the google.  Hoping the forecasted rain Friday isn’t too hard


----------



## rg35

Wow, and I think my once a year drive from NYC is a lot. I can't imagine doing all that driving multiple times per year.


----------



## Spaceace5150

jbharr1 said:


> My sister and 3 daughters ages 6, 6 and 3 Left Minneapolis at 6p and currently somewhere in Illinois.  Heading to loudon Tennessee to bunk with relatives Thursday night. Then on to POR.  1609 miles one way according to the google.  Hoping the forecasted rain Friday isn’t too hard



Now that is a long haul!  Makes my 1,100 miles seam easy!


----------



## BC1836

Road rage shooting incident on I-4 tonight. The interstate was closed in one direction for a while but has since been reopened.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Road rage shooting incident on I-4 tonight. The interstate was closed in one direction for a while but has since been reopened.
> 
> All the best!


Do you know what time it happened and where on I 4?
We were on I 4 around 9:00 last night.


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> Do you know what time it happened and where on I 4?
> We were on I 4 around 9:00 last night.



It was reported on the 11 p.m. news. Apparently, you just missed it.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

WDW Speedway gas: $2.55 regular. A dime or more higher in Orlando area.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Who's about to begin their next 2,000+ mile round trip?

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> Who's about to begin their next 2,000+ mile round trip?
> 
> All the best!


I will be making the journey from NJ on 11/23 and return 12/1 Any advice?


----------



## BC1836

deedeew80 said:


> I will be making the journey from NJ on 11/23 and return 12/1 Any advice?



A first time drive?

In any event, if you are taking I-95, avoid the greater DC area (southern MD and northern VA) during rush hour. Of course, driving on the day after Thanksgiving presents its own problems (at least it's not the day_ before_ Thanksgiving!).

If you are staying somewhere for one night, most reservations can be cancelled without charge prior to 6 p.m. [Plan ahead and check with the hotel.]

I-4 in FL is always a pain.

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> A first time drive?
> 
> In any event, if you are taking I-95, avoid the greater DC area (southern MD and northern VA) during rush hour. Of course, driving on the day after Thanksgiving presents its own problems (at least it's not the day_ before_ Thanksgiving!).
> 
> If you are staying somewhere for one night, most reservations can be cancelled without charge prior to 6 p.m. [Plan ahead and check with the hotel.]
> 
> I-4 in FL is always a pain.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you! Yes, we will be traveling I-95. We are about 30 mins from the Delaware Memorial Bridge and plan on leaving by 3am Friday. The plan is to drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying the night off site and then checking into our Disney Resort on Saturday.


----------



## patkingpin

About to make our seventh drive from Buffalo, NY to Disney this weekend and couldn't be more excited!
SO, on the way home 11/17, we will be stopping somewhere in the South Carolina area and I was wondering which area all of you prefer (taking the I-77 route at that point).  We have stayed in Blythewood, SC, Mooresville, NC, and last trip we stayed at Orangeburg, SC (we drove straight through one trip).
I was thinking about those areas and maybe even Rock Hill, SC.  What are some of the nicest stops along that path as far as hotels go?  Where can we stay that isn't super expensive but still a nice area.  Any suggestions other than what we have already done?

Thank you!


----------



## Cheerio

patkingpin said:


> About to make our seventh drive from Buffalo, NY to Disney this weekend and couldn't be more excited!
> SO, on the way home 11/17, we will be stopping somewhere in the South Carolina area and I was wondering which area all of you prefer (taking the I-77 route at that point).  We have stayed in Blythewood, SC, Mooresville, NC, and last trip we stayed at Orangeburg, SC (we drove straight through one trip).
> I was thinking about those areas and maybe even Rock Hill, SC.  What are some of the nicest stops along that path as far as hotels go?  Where can we stay that isn't super expensive but still a nice area.  Any suggestions other than what we have already done?
> 
> Thank you!



*We have stayed in Orangeburg and Charlotte, mostly because of the Cheesecake Factory - I'd go as far north as I could. Back in February we were at Mooresville NC at the *
*Hampton Inn & Suites Mooresville/Lake Norman - we love anywhere that has free breakfast. *


----------



## jbharr1

jbharr1 said:


> My sister and 3 daughters ages 6, 6 and 3 Left Minneapolis at 6p and currently somewhere in Illinois.  Heading to loudon Tennessee to bunk with relatives Thursday night. Then on to POR.  1609 miles one way according to the google.  Hoping the forecasted rain Friday isn’t too hard



Left on nov 2 for the return trip about 9a.  Usual slowdown near Atlanta but still pulled Into hotel in Nashville about 10p.  Back on road at 8:30a and was in my bed at 12:30 in Minneapolis.  The drive was exceptionally uneventful on the way back.   Felt like all of Indiana was under construction on the way down.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

BC1836 said:


> Who's about to begin their next 2,000+ mile round trip?
> 
> All the best!



We'll be making the drive from Chicago in just under two weeks. Can't wait to see our daughter and to feel the Florida sunshine on our faces again!


----------



## LBHouse

BC1836 said:


> Who's about to begin their next 2,000+ mile round trip?
> 
> All the best!


We leave in three weeks for drive #6 of 2018. A week at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Can’t wait!


----------



## deedeew80

Starting to freak out a little bit!!! We leave in 2 weeks. We check in the Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24. We are driving from NJ (about 16hrs) the plan is to leave at 3am Friday morning, drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying offsite that night. Anyway. I’m afraid of hitting holiday traffic!! Are people going to be out on the roads the day after Thanksgiving heading back home? I originally thought traffic would be low since most people are off work the day after Thanksgiving. Ugh! Everyone says we should leave earlier, like after Thanksgiving dinner and drive through the night or at least as far as we can go. I honestly wasn’t keen on this from the start because I know I will NOT be able to sleep in a car and I’m afraid my kids won’t either. Everyone says they are kids they will eventually fall asleep. ‍ I don’t know what to do! Should we leave the night before or stick with our original plan? Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## reisfamily

We are leaving from west of Toronto on November 23! third time driving down. leaving at about 3am and stopping for 1 night in Byron GA which is about 15.5  hours from us, which leaves a nice short drive the next day.


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Starting to freak out a little bit!!! We leave in 2 weeks. We check in the Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24. We are driving from NJ (about 16hrs) the plan is to leave at 3am Friday morning, drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying offsite that night. Anyway. I’m afraid of hitting holiday traffic!! Are people going to be out on the roads the day after Thanksgiving heading back home? I originally thought traffic would be low since most people are off work the day after Thanksgiving. Ugh! Everyone says we should leave earlier, like after Thanksgiving dinner and drive through the night or at least as far as we can go. I honestly wasn’t keen on this from the start because I know I will NOT be able to sleep in a car and I’m afraid my kids won’t either. Everyone says they are kids they will eventually fall asleep. ‍ I don’t know what to do! Should we leave the night before or stick with our original plan? Any advice? Thank you!


I made the drive a few times, you'll be fine. Leave at 3am. Not much rush hour traffic the day after thanksgiving.
You can thumb back on this thread and see the experiences people had driving the day after thanksgiving, I don't recall any terrible problems.
I wouldn't recommend driving through the night unless you have done it before. It's not as easy as it seems, especially with kids in the car. We have done it a number of times but I'm nuts. Lol But I also drive for a living.
I'm in sales and drive about 40k a year for work. I'm also one of those people who can drive forever and is real comfortable in a car.
Just sit back, take a few deep breaths and by the time you  get an hour down the road, you'll say, this isn't that bad.
Nothing more that stresses me out is an airport.
You also have to remember once you get out of the north east, the roads get smoother, flatter, wider and straighter. 
I look over at some people driving and there holding onto the wheel like it's going to fall off the steering column, relax, keep up with traffic, don't tailgate and stay alert. 
You'll have a blast.


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> I made the drive a few times, you'll be fine. Leave at 3am. Not much rush hour traffic the day after thanksgiving.
> You can thumb back on this thread and see the experiences people had driving the day after thanksgiving, I don't recall any terrible problems.
> I wouldn't recommend driving through the night unless you have done it before. It's not as easy as it seems, especially with kids in the car. We have done it a number of times but I'm nuts. Lol But I also drive for a living.
> I'm in sales and drive about 40k a year for work. I'm also one of those people who can drive forever and is real comfortable in a car.
> Just sit back, take a few deep breaths and by the time you  get an hour down the road, you'll say, this isn't that bad.
> Nothing more that stresses me out is an airport.
> You also have to remember once you get out of the north east, the roads get smoother, flatter, wider and straighter.
> I look over at some people driving and there holding onto the wheel like it's going to fall off the steering column, relax, keep up with traffic, don't tailgate and stay alert.
> You'll have a blast.



Thanks so much for the reassurance! I tend to overthink things a lot! Lol!


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Thanks so much for the reassurance! I tend to overthink things a lot! Lol!


Just some pre trip nerves. I still get them, they come in a " I can't sleep days before we leave form" now. Lol
Just think of it like this, when you drive, your in control. If kids need to get out and burn some energy, gotta use the restroom, just stretch your legs a little.... you stop for a few minutes. 
Try doing that at 30,000 feet. Lol
When we got married, 34 plus years ago, my wife couldn't sleep in a car...... now I can't keep her awake. Lol
You'll be fine. We love it.


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> Just some pre trip nerves. I still get them, they come in a " I can't sleep days before we leave form" now. Lol
> Just think of it like this, when you drive, your in control. If kids need to get out and burn some energy, gotta use the restroom, just stretch your legs a little.... you stop for a few minutes.
> Try doing that at 30,000 feet. Lol
> When we got married, 34 plus years ago, my wife couldn't sleep in a car...... now I can't keep her awake. Lol
> You'll be fine. We love it.


Yes! We plan to take our time and try to enjoy the adventure! If we feel we can’t make it any further we will be sure to stop. Flying was not in our budget this trip, plus my husband refuses to fly if he doesn’t have to! Lol!


----------



## patkingpin

deedeew80 said:


> Starting to freak out a little bit!!! We leave in 2 weeks. We check in the Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24. We are driving from NJ (about 16hrs) the plan is to leave at 3am Friday morning, drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying offsite that night. Anyway. I’m afraid of hitting holiday traffic!! Are people going to be out on the roads the day after Thanksgiving heading back home? I originally thought traffic would be low since most people are off work the day after Thanksgiving. Ugh! Everyone says we should leave earlier, like after Thanksgiving dinner and drive through the night or at least as far as we can go. I honestly wasn’t keen on this from the start because I know I will NOT be able to sleep in a car and I’m afraid my kids won’t either. Everyone says they are kids they will eventually fall asleep. ‍ I don’t know what to do! Should we leave the night before or stick with our original plan? Any advice? Thank you!



Don't worry about the kids.  We leave between 2am and 3am when we drive from Buffalo.  The kids stay awake for maybe the first 15 minutes of the trip and then they sleep until about 8am.  Even after waking up and eating breakfast, they usually are still pretty tired one the road and usually take a nap at some point during the remainder of the trip.  Like someone else said, when they get restless find a rest stop and let them walk or stretch their legs.  You will find they handle the trip a lot better than you think they will.


----------



## deedeew80

patkingpin said:


> Don't worry about the kids.  We leave between 2am and 3am when we drive from Buffalo.  The kids stay awake for maybe the first 15 minutes of the trip and then they sleep until about 8am.  Even after waking up and eating breakfast, they usually are still pretty tired one the road and usually take a nap at some point during the remainder of the trip.  Like someone else said, when they get restless find a rest stop and let them walk or stretch their legs.  You will find they handle the trip a lot better than you think they will.


Thank you so much for the reassurance!! I needed it! 2 weeks out and things are getting real! Lol!


----------



## patkingpin

deedeew80 said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance!! I needed it! 2 weeks out and things are getting real! Lol!



No worries.  We leave tomorrow night so I know the struggle, haha.  My kids are 9 and 5 right now, but we have made the drive six times already.  They have been great every time.  Once you get going, make it fun.  I find the drive memories just as memorable as the Disney memories.


----------



## Spaceace5150

deedeew80 said:


> Starting to freak out a little bit!!! We leave in 2 weeks. We check in the Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24. We are driving from NJ (about 16hrs) the plan is to leave at 3am Friday morning, drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying offsite that night. Anyway. I’m afraid of hitting holiday traffic!! Are people going to be out on the roads the day after Thanksgiving heading back home? I originally thought traffic would be low since most people are off work the day after Thanksgiving. Ugh! Everyone says we should leave earlier, like after Thanksgiving dinner and drive through the night or at least as far as we can go. I honestly wasn’t keen on this from the start because I know I will NOT be able to sleep in a car and I’m afraid my kids won’t either. Everyone says they are kids they will eventually fall asleep. ‍ I don’t know what to do! Should we leave the night before or stick with our original plan? Any advice? Thank you!



I like your plan!  We just made a 16-17 hour trip so know what you're going through.  We left at 5 a.m. and did it in one day.  

This may sound silly my wife found a neck pillow that came with a nighttime eye cover which made getting a rest in the car a lot easier.  

Have fun!


----------



## Cheerio

I also love to put on podcasts if they are getting whiny, puts them to sleep in no time, hahaa! Mine are older now, but they loved new toys that they didn't have at home, playing the license plate game, mostly just looking out the window watching everything.


----------



## deedeew80

Thanks so much everyone! I have a ton of surprise activities and games for the kids, plus what they will bring with them. Coloring books, games, tablets, DVD players, books, etc. Hopefully that will keep them busy. Oh and lots of snacks!


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> We leave in three weeks for drive #6 of 2018. A week at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Can’t wait!



Your drive will be a record breaker (see page 1). Safe travels.

All the best!


----------



## isabellea

Planning another drive from Montreal, QC to Florida! Usually we leave around 1pm and drive to WDW straight-thru to arrive around 4pm the next day but this time we are visiting my parents in Fort Lauderdale first so the extra hours of driving made us re-think our plan. So for now the plan is to leave at 3am and stop around Florence, SC (16h drive) for the night. I hope we won't regret our decision! For the return from WDW, we are probably driving it straight without any overnight stop as we usually do.


----------



## reisfamily

Does anyone know if i75 south in Detroit is fully open now? I have only seen information about sections of it being open but it was to be fully open in november. Trying to determine if we should just cross in Sarnia again.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

reisfamily said:


> Does anyone know if i75 south in Detroit is fully open now? I have only seen information about sections of it being open but it was to be fully open in november. Trying to determine if we should just cross in Sarnia again.


I'm not familiar with Michigan, but I found this map by the Michigan DOT which should give you what you're looking for:

https://mdotjboss.state.mi.us/MiDrive/map#

Once the map comes up, in the menu at the top left of the map, click on the traffic cone icon, then you can zoom in to whatever section of the state you're interested in.  If you click on the markers on the map, they will describe whatever closure or construction they are referring to, including closure and reopen dates.  I did see a section of SB I-75 just south of Detroit that is closed and not expected to reopen until November 30.


----------



## reisfamily

MikeF;NJ said:


> I'm not familiar with Michigan, but I found this map by the Michigan DOT which should give you what you're looking for:
> 
> https://mdotjboss.state.mi.us/MiDrive/map#
> 
> Once the map comes up, in the menu at the top left of the map, click on the traffic cone icon, then you can zoom in to whatever section of the state you're interested in.  If you click on the markers on the map, they will describe whatever closure or construction they are referring to, including closure and reopen dates.  I did see a section of SB I-75 just south of Detroit that is closed and not expected to reopen until November 30.


Thank you! That is what I was looking for. Guess we will miss the reopening going south by a week.


----------



## BC1836

Since moving to FL last December, we have made 25 visits/stays at WDW parks, and we just returned home from an overnighter at the GFR, marking our 100th Disney park stay/visit. Of course, after creating this thread in 2007, and making 46 2,000+ mile round trip drives, our one-hour drives are _quite_ different. Ya think? 

Yesterday at the GFR, a monorail door fell off, and the system was shut down for a while. A cruiser was added to the launch crafts to ease the backup at the landing dock.

This morning we saw the gingerbread house opening ceremony, a festive event!

MK was packed today. Longest line ever for the People Mover!

Gas at WDW Speedway: $2.39.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

isabellea said:


> Planning another drive from Montreal, QC to Florida! Usually we leave around 1pm and drive to WDW straight-thru to arrive around 4pm the next day but this time we are visiting my parents in Fort Lauderdale first so the extra hours of driving made us re-think our plan. So for now the plan is to leave at 3am and stop around Florence, SC (16h drive) for the night. I hope we won't regret our decision! For the return from WDW, we are probably driving it straight without any overnight stop as we usually do.


Wow!! I thought driving straight through from MA was a long ride. I can’t imagine doing it from Canada! How many hours does it take you?


----------



## isabellea

ddluvsdisney said:


> Wow!! I thought driving straight through from MA was a long ride. I can’t imagine doing it from Canada! How many hours does it take you?



Montreal-WDW is over 1400 miles or a 22h30 drive according to Google Maps but we usually plan for 27h total as we like to stop for a sit down dinner after we leave and when the kids are awake, we stop every 2-3h at a rest area to run, jump, play soccer and go to the restroom. Now that my youngest is 6yo we are thinking of not stopping as often. The best would be to bring a picnic but we cannot cross the US border with meat or fresh produce so it's not an option. 

DH usually starts with the driving at 1 pm until dinner, then I take over until midnight. During the night, we switch as soon as we feel tired so it can be every 3-4h or every hour. In the past we also stopped to take a nap.  We like leaving at 1pm because when it's nighttime, we are not too tired as we don't have a full driving day in us. This schedule also allow us to eat dinner at WDW!


----------



## deedeew80

Looking for hotel recommendations for area about an hour away from Disney. We will be driving down from NJ so coming from I-95 to I-4. Nothing too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Cheerio

deedeew80 said:


> Looking for hotel recommendations for area about an hour away from Disney. We will be driving down from NJ so coming from I-95 to I-4. Nothing too expensive. Thanks!



Daytona Beach is nice. It's about an hour away.


----------



## nono

deedeew80 said:


> Looking for hotel recommendations for area about an hour away from Disney. We will be driving down from NJ so coming from I-95 to I-4. Nothing too expensive. Thanks!


Try Lake Mary area.


----------



## Disneyonmymind

BC1836 said:


> Howdy! Just back after a one-nighter at the GFR via 429 and the FL TPK. Construction at the World Drive MK entrance continues, and the curvy detour road to the MK resorts remains a challenge for first timers.
> 
> All the best!



We are driving from the North and thinking to take 429 instead of I4.  Does anyone know - Have they finished this construction?


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone! What are the odds of getting a hotel for the night without reserving ahead of time? We are driving from NJ and are hoping to make it all the way, however, if we decide we need to stop for the night we will. Any thoughts? Experience? Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone! What are the odds of getting a hotel for the night without reserving ahead of time? We are driving from NJ and are hoping to make it all the way, however, if we decide we need to stop for the night we will. Any thoughts? Experience? Thanks!



The odds will always be against you; however, they will be a bit less if you travel on a non Holiday and between Sunday night and Thursday night. 

During our 46 round trip drives from NJ to WDW, we nearly always made a reservation in advance, based upon the place we expected to get to if we were doing an overnight stay (we also did over a dozen straight-thru drives), like Pooler, GA; or Yulee, Palm Coast, or Deltona, FL. And we made these reservations on the road, usually  before 6 p.m. There is no worse feeling than driving to hotels and asking for a reservation that doesn't exist. We experienced that on our first drive in 2002.

Note #1:  we have made multiple reservations in the past, cancelling the other(s) based upon whether we could reach a certain Holiday Inn by a certain time. Check with each hotel if your decide to try that since all hotels have different refund policies based upon different times.

Note #2: Staying at Yulee, for example, will give you a three-hour drive to WDW.

Good luck.

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> The odds will always be against you; however, they will be a bit less if you travel on a non Holiday and between Sunday night and Thursday night.
> 
> During our 46 round trip drives from NJ to WDW, we nearly always made a reservation in advance, based upon the place we expected to get to if we were doing an overnight stay (we also did over a dozen straight-thru drives), like Pooler, GA; or Yulee, Palm Coast, or Deltona, FL. And we made these reservations on the road, usually  before 6 p.m. There is no worse feeling than driving to hotels and asking for a reservation that doesn't exist. We experienced that on our first drive in 2002.
> 
> Note #1:  we have made multiple reservations in the past, cancelling the other(s) based upon whether we could reach a certain Holiday Inn by a certain time. Check with each hotel if your decide to try that since all hotels have different refund policies based upon different times.
> 
> Note #2: Staying at Yulee, for example, will give you a three-hour drive to WDW.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks so much! I didn’t think to call while we are on the road. Probably better chances than just showing up. My husband thinks we will make it straight through, so we will see! Lol! Leaving NJ (30 mins from Delaware Memorial Bridge) around 3am.


----------



## bluezy

deedeew80 said:


> Thanks so much! I didn’t think to call while we are on the road. Probably better chances than just showing up. My husband thinks we will make it straight through, so we will see! Lol! Leaving NJ (30 mins from Delaware Memorial Bridge) around 3am.



We've done 8 round trips from SE PA and only made reservations ahead of time (meaning before we left) once.  And that was because we liked  a specific hotel in a specific location in Savannah.  We used to just stop in an area that had a lot of hotels and always found *something*.  Now that there are apps like Priceline, Expedia, etc., we still just pull over in an area with a lot of hotels, but we make our reservation from our phone while sitting in a nearby parking lot.  There have been a few times that we couldn't find a room at the first exit we stopped at but we just drive a little further and try the next exit.  We tend to stop driving for the day by about 6:00 so we stay ahead of the crowd so to speak.  I do know that many times the hotel we stop at for the night does end up selling out for the night which is why we tend to stop early in the evening.  And we haven't made the drive over a holiday so that would probably change things as well.


----------



## BC1836

deedeew80 said:


> Thanks so much! I didn’t think to call while we are on the road. Probably better chances than just showing up. My husband thinks we will make it straight through, so we will see! Lol! Leaving NJ (30 mins from Delaware Memorial Bridge) around 3am.



If you are departing around 3 a.m. from NJ on a weekday (and you anticipate crossing the DMB around 3:30), you may be hitting the early phase of the southern MD-northern VA rush hour.

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> If you are departing around 3 a.m. from NJ on a weekday (and you anticipate crossing the DMB around 3:30), you may be hitting the early phase of the southern MD-northern VA rush hour.
> 
> All the best!


Yes, I realize that. We are hoping it won’t be so bad though....we leave on Friday, the day after Thanksgiving. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ncc1701

deedeew80 said:


> Yes, I realize that. We are hoping it won’t be so bad though....we leave on Friday, the day after Thanksgiving. Fingers crossed!


 Just may run into some traffic near any shopping districts but no worst than King of Prussia Friday morning.


----------



## Cheerio

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone! What are the odds of getting a hotel for the night without reserving ahead of time? We are driving from NJ and are hoping to make it all the way, however, if we decide we need to stop for the night we will. Any thoughts? Experience? Thanks!



We did it in 2016 and it worked just fine. That said, it was a Thursday night in February that we were driving down. I had the hotels.ca app and just started to look ahead about an hour when we decided to stop for the night. It worked out well for us, you'll probably have better luck in bigger cities that have more inventory.


----------



## amcnj

Safe travels to all who are on the move this weekend!


----------



## deedeew80

Just wanted to check in about our drive from NJ! We are making great time, I think. We left an hour later than I wanted to though, hit the road at 4:20am. We hit no traffic at all (so far). It is currently 10:35am and we are in NC, about exit 114. I think the last sign said 68 miles till Fayetteville. We stopped once in VA to tap off our gas tank and get some quick breakfast, and use the potty of course. We will probably be stopping again soon. I have two kids with me so the need to stop more is important. Lol!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

nono said:


> Try Lake Mary area.


Lake Mary is a nice area but only about 40 min away.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Disneyonmymind said:


> We are driving from the North and thinking to take 429 instead of I4.  Does anyone know - Have they finished this construction?


429 I awesome!! It’s been done a while now.


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Just wanted to check in about our drive from NJ! We are making great time, I think. We left an hour later than I wanted to though, hit the road at 4:20am. We hit no traffic at all (so far). It is currently 10:35am and we are in NC, about exit 114. I think the last sign said 68 miles till Fayetteville. We stopped once in VA to tap off our gas tank and get some quick breakfast, and use the potty of course. We will probably be stopping again soon. I have two kids with me so the need to stop more is important. Lol!


I just stopped in to see if you checked in! I was thinking about you this morning while I was on the road at 4am heading to a job. Glad your trip is going well!!! If luck is on your side, keep going!! Lol
Keep us posted!


----------



## dvczerfs

91 days till our next drive!!! One bedroom villa at Grand Floridian. 
DD is driving down with us. She hasn't driven down with us for almost six 
years. Her last drive was when I took her down to do the college program. 
I guess she figured it was time for dad to pay for a trip. Lol


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> I just stopped in to see if you checked in! I was thinking about you this morning while I was on the road at 4am heading to a job. Glad your trip is going well!!! If luck is on your side, keep going!! Lol
> Keep us posted!


Thanks so much! We are in GA now, about exit 97. Have been hitting some lite rain the past hour, but hasn’t caused any issues. We recently passed the Tanger Outlets in GA and the traffic on the other side (going North) was insane. Everyone getting off to go to the outlets. Glad it wasn’t like that on the south side. GPS says about 4 hours to our hotel. We are staying at the Holiday Inn in Apopka, FL for the night and check in to All Star Music tomorrow! The kids are doing great! Much better than I thought! Also thankful to be back on a 3 lane highway! Those 2 lanes in NC and SC were crazy! Lol! SC took FOREVER!! I didn’t think it was ever going to end! Lol!


----------



## karalecia26

So we are doing the drive from Iowa (1500+ miles one way) starting the day after Christmas and cannot wait to get on the road!  We have done the trip one other time and kids did amazing!  Just hoping that we have good weather to get out of the Midwest to start off. We haven’t decided if we are driving straight through or stopping overnight somewhere.


----------



## deedeew80

Quick update: we arrived at our hotel in Apopka at 8pm last night 11/23 after leaving NJ that morning at 4:20am. We checked into All Star Movies today 11/24 around 11am and are now on the bus headed to MK!! Drive was great! Well, as great as that long of a drive can be! Lol! Hit some rain off and on from SC to FL. But no traffic or anything! Let’s hope for the same on our return on 12/1!


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Quick update: we arrived at our hotel in Apopka at 8pm last night 11/23 after leaving NJ that morning at 4:20am. We checked into All Star Movies today 11/24 around 11am and are now on the bus headed to MK!! Drive was great! Well, as great as that long of a drive can be! Lol! Hit some rain off and on from SC to FL. But no traffic or anything! Let’s hope for the same on our return on 12/1!



Glad to hear everything worked out well. It sounds like you were able to keep stops to a minimum and had no major issues.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

deedeew80 said:


> Quick update: we arrived at our hotel in Apopka at 8pm last night 11/23 after leaving NJ that morning at 4:20am. We checked into All Star Movies today 11/24 around 11am and are now on the bus headed to MK!! Drive was great! Well, as great as that long of a drive can be! Lol! Hit some rain off and on from SC to FL. But no traffic or anything! Let’s hope for the same on our return on 12/1!


That sounds like a great drive!! 
Have fun!


----------



## Spaceace5150

reisfamily said:


> Thank you! That is what I was looking for. Guess we will miss the reopening going south by a week.



I was able to drive on I-75 South from Dearborn (exit 41) without any closures, it is back open in that area!


----------



## BC1836

deedeew80 said:


> Quick update: we arrived at our hotel in Apopka at 8pm last night 11/23 after leaving NJ that morning at 4:20am. We checked into All Star Movies today 11/24 around 11am and are now on the bus headed to MK!! Drive was great! Well, as great as that long of a drive can be! Lol! Hit some rain off and on from SC to FL. But no traffic or anything! Let’s hope for the same on our return on 12/1!



Uneventful long drives are always appreciated! Thanks for sharing.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

After 46 round-trip NJ-WDW drives, the founder of this thread became ineligible to participate on it upon moving to Florida one year ago today, Dec. 1. 

Headin' back to WDW on Thursday (our 25th visit in 2018), a 60-mile drive. 

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> After 46 round-trip NJ-WDW drives, the founder of this thread became ineligible to participate on it upon moving to Florida one year ago today, Dec. 1.
> 
> Headin' back to WDW on Thursday (our 25th visit in 2018), a 60-mile drive.
> 
> All the best!


Have a blast!  While you're there can you talk to Mickey about the hotel parking fees?     - wink wink-


----------



## deedeew80

Best hotel near Fayetteville, NC? Not too expensive, but don’t want a dump either! Lol! Thanks!


----------



## LBHouse

We left Michigan yesterday, checked in to AKL today.  Have a beautiful savanah view two bedroom.  

Very uneventful drive. No traffic to speak of until just south of Atlanta.  Jumped in the express lane and cruised right through it. Spent last night at a residence inn at Gainesville(nice hotel, inexpensive). Made it to Disney around 11:00, room was ready.  

We had a great lunch at Sanaa and spent the rest of the day at the pool.  

Heading to Publix for groceries now, and then a quiet night In watching a movie.  

2 adults, 5 kids in a Chrysler Pacifica, 1105 miles @ 27.3 mpg.  This is drive #6 for use this year.


----------



## nono

deedeew80 said:


> Best hotel near Fayetteville, NC? Not too expensive, but don’t want a dump either! Lol! Thanks!


Close to I 95?


----------



## deedeew80

Update on our drive back home to NJ: Our drive down was smooth and uneventful. Our drive home has been the opposite! We left Disney later than we wanted, I guess it was about 12:30pm Saturday. About an hr into our drive my 8yr old daughter was having some car sickness, which she rarely gets (she was fine the whole way down) so I had to stop off I-4 at a Target to get some Dramamine. Another hr or so into the drive and my 6 yr old son said he had to go potty. We stopped off of I-95 at a Wendy’s so he could go, as we walked in he vomited all over!  Once back on the road we had to stop a few more times because he had to get sick again. Our goal was to get to Fayetteville, NC which would be about halfway for us, but at this point we weren’t even out of Florida yet! So we kept going as long as we could and then we just felt so bad for him and knew he needed to get some rest. So we stopped at a (very expensive) Holiday Inn in Brunswick, GA for the night. Fast forward to today, Sunday, we left around 9:30am. My son was feeling better, my daughter had her Dramamine, however, we were driving in pouring rain from GA till about halfway into SC, so that slowed us down a bit. Then at the end of NC they were doing roadwork and the right lane was closed, so we sat in traffic for at least 20mins. There was more traffic ahead in VA, so we took the 295 roundabout to avoid that. We are currently in VA, probably about 3 hrs from home. Let’s hope the rest of the way is uneventful!!


----------



## ncc1701

deedeew80 said:


> Update on our drive back home to NJ: Our drive down was smooth and uneventful. Our drive home has been the opposite! We left Disney later than we wanted, I guess it was about 12:30pm Saturday. About an hr into our drive my 8yr old daughter was having some car sickness, which she rarely gets (she was fine the whole way down) so I had to stop off I-4 at a Target to get some Dramamine. Another hr or so into the drive and my 6 yr old son said he had to go potty. We stopped off of I-95 at a Wendy’s so he could go, as we walked in he vomited all over!  Once back on the road we had to stop a few more times because he had to get sick again. Our goal was to get to Fayetteville, NC which would be about halfway for us, but at this point we weren’t even out of Florida yet! So we kept going as long as we could and then we just felt so bad for him and knew he needed to get some rest. So we stopped at a (very expensive) Holiday Inn in Brunswick, GA for the night. Fast forward to today, Sunday, we left around 9:30am. My son was feeling better, my daughter had her Dramamine, however, we were driving in pouring rain from GA till about halfway into SC, so that slowed us down a bit. Then at the end of NC they were doing roadwork and the right lane was closed, so we sat in traffic for at least 20mins. There was more traffic ahead in VA, so we took the 295 roundabout to avoid that. We are currently in VA, probably about 3 hrs from home. Let’s hope the rest of the way is uneventful!!


Hope you don't think run into anymore problems.


----------



## deedeew80

ncc1701 said:


> Hope you don't think run into anymore problems.


Thanks! We are about an hr away from home now!! So close, yet so far away! Lol!


----------



## reisfamily

We drove back yesterday as well up the i75 to kitchener ontario. Poured rain all the way from Atlanta to Detroit. Heavy down pours at times with little visibility. Did all the driving myself for the first time as my wife wasn’t feeling well. Made it door to door in 21 hours including all stops!


----------



## Spaceace5150

reisfamily said:


> We drove back yesterday as well up the i75 to kitchener ontario. Poured rain all the way from Atlanta to Detroit. Heavy down pours at times with little visibility. Did all the driving myself for the first time as my wife wasn’t feeling well. Made it door to door in 21 hours including all stops!



Wow!  That is quite the drive!  Glad you made it.


----------



## Spaceace5150

LBHouse said:


> We left Michigan yesterday, checked in to AKL today.  Have a beautiful savanah view two bedroom.
> 
> Very uneventful drive. No traffic to speak of until just south of Atlanta.  Jumped in the express lane and cruised right through it. Spent last night at a residence inn at Gainesville(nice hotel, inexpensive). Made it to Disney around 11:00, room was ready.
> 
> We had a great lunch at Sanaa and spent the rest of the day at the pool.
> 
> Heading to Publix for groceries now, and then a quiet night In watching a movie.
> 
> 2 adults, 5 kids in a Chrysler Pacifica, 1105 miles @ 27.3 mpg.  This is drive #6 for use this year.



Have great time and a great trip back!


----------



## BC1836

*Eleven years ago today on Dec. 6, 2007, the "For 2,000+ Mile Round Trip Drivers Only!" thread made its debut! 

This thread caters to those who drive long distances to WDW, and provides an opportunity for those behind the wheel to share information. To date: over 1,460,000 views and over 16,5000 replies!

Here's an updated look at page one of this thread:
*
Part IV of this thread opened on June 10, 2013 and closed on November 16, 2014 after 201 pages, 3,013 replies and 279,444 views.

Part III of this thread opened on October 12, 2011 and closed on June 10, 2013 after 197 pages, 2,950 replies and 296,721 views.

Part II of this thread opened on July 12, 2010 and closed on October 12, 2011 after 256 pages, 3,843 replies and 331,176 views.

Part I of this thread debuted on December 6, 2007 and closed on July 14, 2010 after 251 pages, 3,755 replies and 320,188 views.


All-Time "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" Records (updated 12/6/18)

Most Total Drives: *67* (since 1973): dvczerfs (as a driver/passenger)

Most 21st century drives: *46* (2002-present) bc1836 (solo driver)

Most Drives in One Decade/10-Year Period: *27* (2003-2012): bc1836; (2007-2014): cruisingkat

Most Drives in One Calendar Year: *5* (2012): cruisingkat and LBHouse (2018);
(four drives in one calendar year: 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011): bc1836

Most Drives in One 12-Month Period: *5* (12/08-12/09; 2012): cruisingkat; (12/09-12/10): bc1836

Most "Non-Stop" Drives: *15* (1992-2014): DSLRuser
13 (2008-2012): bc1836

Shortest Time Between Drives: *19 *days (2009): cruisingkat

Most passengers in one vehicle: *12* (2000: Dodge 3500 Ram van): chepic
10 (2010: 2 adults, 8 kids; 1999 Chevy Express Van): birdslightyear (aka just*the*ten*of*us)

Longest Drive (one way): *2,070* miles (2013): Shir Khan (Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada)

Second Longest Drive (one way): *1,953 miles* (2011): peigirl (Stratford, Prince Edward Island, Canada)

Driven to/from WDW every month of the year: bc1836 (finally achieved 2/2015)


What is your status level as a 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Driver?

5 drives to WDW: "Bronze"
10 drives to WDW: "Silver"
15 drives to WDW: "Gold"
20 drives to WDW: "Platinum"
25 drives to WDW: "Diamond"

Drives above those levels are categorized in multiples. For example, someone who makes 40 drives is "double Platinum;" 50 drives: "double-Diamond."

Remember: These status levels are just meaningless fun, but if you are seeking a long-range driver status, we've got one for ya!

*All the best!*


----------



## MulanMom

Need some advice for driving from Eastern PA on the evening of 12/21.  We can take a few routes.  Planning to leave around 7pm, driving straight through (have 4 drivers in car).

1) We can take PA extension turnpike south to catch blue route to I-95, then take 95 down to Florida.  Drawback is traffic and potential accidents, especially with it being the Friday before Christmas;

2) Route we will probably take, I-78 west, I-81S to 15 south, to 270, catch the lower quadrant of washington beltway then I-95s from there.  Anticipate hitting beltway around 10:30pm.  Hopeful that I-95 s traffic will begin to ease up a bit.

3) To avoid DC traffic and the bottlenecks that always seem to happen on I-95S, we can take I-78 west, I-81S, to 66 East, then 17 South, picking up I-95S in Fredericksburg.  This takes a bit more time and I'd like to avoid, if possible.

4) Finally, we can do the I-78, I-81S, I-76, 26 to I95 route, but typically don't like to take that route when driving through the night.  Also, with potential winter weather, would prefer to stay closer to coast with I95.

Any thoughts about what route may be better or what kind of traffic volume we can expect to see?

Oh, once we are in Florida, we'll take I-4 and we'll either take 46 to 429 or 417 to avoid the I-4 construction.

Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

MulanMom said:


> Need some advice for driving from Eastern PA on the evening of 12/21.  We can take a few routes.  Planning to leave around 7pm, driving straight through (have 4 drivers in car).
> 
> 1) We can take PA extension turnpike south to catch blue route to I-95, then take 95 down to Florida.  Drawback is traffic and potential accidents, especially with it being the Friday before Christmas;
> 
> 2) Route we will probably take, I-78 west, I-81S to 15 south, to 270, catch the lower quadrant of washington beltway then I-95s from there.  Anticipate hitting beltway around 10:30pm.  Hopeful that I-95 s traffic will begin to ease up a bit.
> 
> 3) To avoid DC traffic and the bottlenecks that always seem to happen on I-95S, we can take I-78 west, I-81S, to 66 East, then 17 South, picking up I-95S in Fredericksburg.  This takes a bit more time and I'd like to avoid, if possible.
> 
> 4) Finally, we can do the I-78, I-81S, I-76, 26 to I95 route, but typically don't like to take that route when driving through the night.  Also, with potential winter weather, would prefer to stay closer to coast with I95.
> 
> Any thoughts about what route may be better or what kind of traffic volume we can expect to see?
> 
> Oh, once we are in Florida, we'll take I-4 and we'll either take 46 to 429 or 417 to avoid the I-4 construction.
> 
> Thanks!


I (just my experience and opinion). I live five minutes north of I78, near the NJ,PA line. 
As you said, I78/I81/I77/I26 in the winter, can get sporty up in the mountains. I drive down in late February and I watch the weather like a hawk up there. Any chance of bad weather I stay away. 
Rt22/N.E extension, I95 I wouldn't go anywhere near it. 
The other way I go is I78/I81/I66/rt17/I95, just north of Richmond. I would recommend I17 area at night. (After8pm) and you should be good rt17 and getting past Richmond. 
I keep my eye on the weather either way I go. A few times, I made several reservations along my route in case weather would be a problem, I had a place to stay. Travel with a shovel, blankets,food,water. I also carry a carbon monoxide detector. Don't leave it in your car, the extream heat and cold could ruin the sensor.
I have one that is used in RVs, they will take a little more than a household detector will.
We sleep in our van with the van running in the summer for a/c. We have a new van but better safe than dead. 
I have found, where I live, despite google maps, it is almost the exact mileage going 81/77/26 as it is going 78/NE Ext. /I95. 81/77/26 I can do almost two hours faster then heading down I95. 
I can leave my house in Nazareth and arrive at the Boardwalk in 15 hours if I had too. Lol
Again, I hit Jax and Orlando in the wee hours on a Saturday morning so I hit no traffic, at all.
Good luck.


----------



## MulanMom

dvczerfs said:


> I (just my experience and opinion). I live five minutes north of I78, near the NJ,PA line.
> As you said, I78/I81/I77/I26 in the winter, can get sporty up in the mountains. I drive down in late February and I watch the weather like a hawk up there. Any chance of bad weather I stay away.
> Rt22/N.E extension, I95 I wouldn't go anywhere near it.
> The other way I go is I78/I81/I66/rt17/I95, just north of Richmond. I would recommend I17 area at night. (After8pm) and you should be good rt17 and getting past Richmond.
> I keep my eye on the weather either way I go. A few times, I made several reservations along my route in case weather would be a problem, I had a place to stay. Travel with a shovel, blankets,food,water. I also carry a carbon monoxide detector. Don't leave it in your car, the extream heat and cold could ruin the sensor.
> I have one that is used in RVs, they will take a little more than a household detector will.
> We sleep in our van with the van running in the summer for a/c. We have a new van but better safe than dead.
> I have found, where I live, despite google maps, it is almost the exact mileage going 81/77/26 as it is going 78/NE Ext. /I95. 81/77/26 I can do almost two hours faster then heading down I95.
> I can leave my house in Nazareth and arrive at the Boardwalk in 15 hours if I had too. Lol
> Again, I hit Jax and Orlando in the wee hours on a Saturday morning so I hit no traffic, at all.
> Good luck.




Thank you for your reply, dvczerfs!  I'm in the Lehigh Valley as well.  What time do you start your drives to WDW?


----------



## dvczerfs

MulanMom said:


> Thank you for your reply, dvczerfs!  I'm in the Lehigh Valley as well.  What time do you start your drives to WDW?


As long as I81/I77 is not calling for bad weather, which the last I seen, they could be getting 12-18 inches this weekend. 
But, if all is clear, I leave here around 9-10am. Don't hit Charlotte at rush hour, there is construction. It's median and shoulder but it can slow up. At those times, we will would roll into the Florida welcome center around 10-11pm. 
We have a van with a double bed, tv etc. in the back so we usually will take a nap in the van till about 3-4am. 
At that time there is no traffic at all in Jax or Orlando. I don't do the bypass, I stay on I4.
We pull into the Boardwalk or Polynesian 5:30,6 am. 
For the most part, the hardest part of the trip is getting from home to rt100.lol
Bad weather in the mountains, leave no later than 10am. That will get you through Richmond before rush hour. 
I have a time/mileage chart from point to point in the van. I can take a picture and post it here for you.
I usually outrun that chart anymore but it will give you a good idea.


----------



## dvczerfs

MulanMom said:


> Thank you for your reply, dvczerfs!  I'm in the Lehigh Valley as well.  What time do you start your drives to WDW?


Last Wednesday I had to take my wife to Wills Eye at 8th and Walnut in Philadelphia. I say it every time I make that trip, I would rather drive to Florida ten times,round trip instead of dealing with the northeast extension and the  surekill. I95 isn't any better. 
We leave Nazareth at 4am and there is still a lot of traffic on the extension.


----------



## MulanMom

dvczerfs said:


> Last Wednesday I had to take my wife to Wills Eye at 8th and Walnut in Philadelphia. I say it every time I make that trip, I would rather drive to Florida ten times,round trip instead of dealing with the northeast extension and the  surekill. I95 isn't any better.
> We leave Nazareth at 4am and there is still a lot of traffic on the extension.



LOL...have been stuck in traffic many times on the blue route and schuylkill.  When we leave for the beach at 2-3am in the morning on a Saturday or Sunday, it's a breeze!  But that's about the only exception. 

We live on the western side of the valley near 100, but understand what you mean about trying to cross the valley!


----------



## Limes96

We’ll be making the drive this Friday from west central Ohio. This is probably our tenth drive over the last ten years. We take I-75 all the way to the Florida turnpike. Looks like rain all day for our drive, but at least it’s not snow and ice! 

Last year we stopped for gas at a Kroger in Tennessee and they were allowing more than $1 off/gallon with fuel points so we were able to get a full tank of gas for under $10! Anyone know if they still do that? I’ve got 3,000 fuel points, so with current prices I’d try to get $2 off/gallon.


----------



## LBHouse

Just made it back to Michigan, drive #6 for 2018!

We left Nov 29, spent a week at Animal Kingdom lodge (Jambo) one night at boardwalk and three at Disney’s Hilton Head.  

Was a fantastic trip.  Found gas in SC for $1.93.  So cheap. Total gas cost was $162. Over 2200 miles.  

A bit of a break before we head back, February 22nd.  Can’t wait!


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> Just made it back to Michigan, drive #6 for 2018!
> 
> We left Nov 29, spent a week at Animal Kingdom lodge (Jambo) one night at boardwalk and three at Disney’s Hilton Head.
> 
> Was a fantastic trip.  Found gas in SC for $1.93.  So cheap. Total gas cost was $162. Over 2200 miles.
> 
> A bit of a break before we head back, February 22nd.  Can’t wait!



All-Time Records on page 1 have been updated to include your new record!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Recommending the *dvczerfs *route for friends in Morris Co., NJ who start their drive on 1/1/19 (weather permitting): 81-77.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

WDW Speedway regular: $2.11.

All the best!


----------



## Dean1953

I’m driving from Kansas City next Saturday.  It is a 20 hour drive, which I’ve driven 5 times through St. Louis, Nashville and Atlanta to Orlando, once driving it by myself straight through (not recommended).  In this case, I’ll have two teens with me but I’ll be the only driver.  I either stop before or after driving through Atlanta.  If we drive to the Byron/Macon area (a 13 hour drive), that would leave 6 and a half hours to get to our timeshare on Sunday and decide if it’s worth it to go to MK that night for the NYE fireworks.  Just curious what hotels just south of Atlanta anyone recommends?  Price is usually the major consideration and I’d prefer to pay $70 or less and just plan on using it to sleep in that night and leave by 8:30 the next morning.  Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Dean1953 said:


> I’m driving from Kansas City next Saturday.  It is a 20 hour drive, which I’ve driven 5 times through St. Louis, Nashville and Atlanta to Orlando, once driving it by myself straight through (not recommended).  In this case, I’ll have two teens with me but I’ll be the only driver.  I either stop before or after driving through Atlanta.  If we drive to the Byron/Macon area (a 13 hour drive), that would leave 6 and a half hours to get to our timeshare on Sunday and decide if it’s worth it to go to MK that night for the NYE fireworks.  Just curious what hotels just south of Atlanta anyone recommends?  Price is usually the major consideration and I’d prefer to pay $70 or less and just plan on using it to sleep in that night and leave by 8:30 the next morning.  Thanks!



Stockbridge, GA has a several hotels near each other off I-75. Check 'em out for pricings.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Disney Springs was packed today! When we left, only a few parking places remained at the Orange Garage. Yikes! Afterwards, we drove to the Beach Club and viewed the wonderful Christmas decorations; and then we walked to the Yacht Club to see its decorations, especially the mountainous train set! We got gas at the Speedway near the BWI ($2.07). The drive was our 26th of the year, which works out to "Disney every other week." It's been quite a change since we moved from NJ to FL last December. No more 2,000+ mile round trip drives for us with the possibility of a reverse journey next year to the Jersey Shore.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Disney Springs was packed today! When we left, only a few parking places remained at the Orange Garage. Yikes! Afterwards, we drove to the Beach Club and viewed the wonderful Christmas decorations; and then we walked to the Yacht Club to see its decorations, especially the mountainous train set! We got gas at the Speedway near the BWI ($2.07). The drive was our 26th of the year, which works out to "Disney every other week." It's been quite a change since we moved from NJ to FL last December. No more 2,000+ mile round trip drives for us with the possibility of a reverse journey next year to the Jersey Shore.
> 
> All the best!




Hey, stop rubbing your now short drives in the faces of all us still doing the 2000+ mile round trips. You are making us all so green with envy that we are often mistaken for the Grinch!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Disney Springs was packed today! When we left, only a few parking places remained at the Orange Garage. Yikes! Afterwards, we drove to the Beach Club and viewed the wonderful Christmas decorations; and then we walked to the Yacht Club to see its decorations, especially the mountainous train set! We got gas at the Speedway near the BWI ($2.07). The drive was our 26th of the year, which works out to "Disney every other week." It's been quite a change since we moved from NJ to FL last December. No more 2,000+ mile round trip drives for us with the possibility of a reverse journey next year to the Jersey Shore.
> 
> All the best!


I guess I should have let you know, my better half and B drove up from Bradenton Thursday to go to Springs!!
They got there around nine am, had breakfast at Earl of Sandwich.Had 11am spa appointments at Saratoga and went back around 3 to spend money and have dinner at Paddle fish with one of Bs supervisors when she worked in the MK.
We will be down February 22 to March 3. and of course our two weeks in September again.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> I guess I should have let you know, my better half and B drove up from Bradenton Thursday to go to Springs!!
> They got there around nine am, had breakfast at Earl of Sandwich.Had 11am spa appointments at Saratoga and went back around 3 to spend money and have dinner at Paddle fish with one of Bs supervisors when she worked in the MK.
> We will be down February 22 to March 3. and of course our two weeks in September again.



Small world...after all! Sorry we missed them, but we hope to see you all again when you return in February.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Small world...after all! Sorry we missed them, but we hope to see you all again when you return in February.
> 
> All the best!


We will be at the Grand.


----------



## chepic

Hey everyone.  We are heading back down in 174 days to OKW....but we are going to FLY!!!  Sorry!  I feel like I am betraying you all.


----------



## klamb55

We leave Jan 23 driving down from Akron, Oh. our first time driving down....

Looks like we just take 77s up until Charleston, SC where we pick up 95S all the way into Orlando. 

Anything we should be aware of?


----------



## BC1836

klamb55 said:


> We leave Jan 23 driving down from Akron, Oh. our first time driving down....
> 
> Looks like we just take 77s up until Charleston, SC where we pick up 95S all the way into Orlando.
> 
> Anything we should be aware of?



I-95 S takes you to Exit 260 B which is I-4, the under-construction highway that you want to avoid during rush hour. I-4 will take you through and past Orlando to the various Lake Buena Vista WDW exits.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Who will be the first 2,000+ mile round-trip driver to make it to WDW in 2019? 

All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

From NJ to OKW February 9th heading home on the 19th


----------



## klamb55

BC1836 said:


> I-95 S takes you to Exit 260 B which is I-4, the under-construction highway that you want to avoid during rush hour. I-4 will take you through and past Orlando to the various Lake Buena Vista WDW exits.
> 
> All the best!




Thanks for that! I think we will be ok since we are leaving at midnight on the 23rd which should get us to WDW around 3pm


----------



## Cheerio

klamb55 said:


> We leave Jan 23 driving down from Akron, Oh. our first time driving down....
> 
> Looks like we just take 77s up until Charleston, SC where we pick up 95S all the way into Orlando.
> 
> Anything we should be aware of?



You'll do 77S, then hwy 26 down to the 95, if there is a lot of traffic in Charlotte, NC or Jacksonville, FL you can take the loop around the city. Use the app waze to keep an eye on current traffic. We like to avoid the I4 in Orlando too, we go around via the 417.


----------



## klamb55

Cheerio said:


> You'll do 77S, then hwy 26 down to the 95, if there is a lot of traffic in Charlotte, NC or Jacksonville, FL you can take the loop around the city. Use the app waze to keep an eye on current traffic. We like to avoid the I4 in Orlando too, we go around via the 417.



Thanks! How is the drive?


----------



## Cheerio

klamb55 said:


> Thanks! How is the drive?



It's not bad, we come down from Toronto via the 79S, meet up with the 77S in Beckley. We found the mountains a crapshoot (bottom of WV, VA, top of NC) our first drive we had a ton of fog at dusk going into NC and it was scary. The road in parts is split, so even going south you are on the edge for some portions. We try to do it in the daylight if we can. Are you planning to do it in one shot?


----------



## pens4821

Will be making our trip in a couple weeks.  Never made the drive.  This will be the longest drive we have ever made.  The longest was about 900 miles one way.  Usually our vacations aren't much more than 500/way.  So this will be different for us.

The drive to DW from our house is a little over 1000 miles, but we are making a detour to Alabama to get my nephew.  That'll add a little less than 300 miles.  Hoping for no snow, and really hoping the traffic isn't bad around Atlanta.  Will be hitting it probably about 6 PM the Friday before MLK day.  We are staying outside of Knoxville Thursday, then south of Atlanta (Byron) Friday, before making our way to DW on Saturday morning.  Coming home, the plan is just one hotel night instead of 2 (depending on weather).


----------



## Monykalyn

Just got back from our trip- started in stl in 12/22-straight through to Titusville- DH was determined to make it in time for Rocket launch. Traffic was pretty bad in the cities and delay of 2 hours we estimated. Got in  at 3 am- he and middle kid got up at 7 to see launch. Day at KSC then took the scenic route to near St Augustine to family for Christmas. Then over to Orlando for 4 days at Universal. Drove straight through to home (SW MO). Have never been so greatful we’ve got the sun pass and it now works in Georgia! Worth the money for express lane and hov!  First time we drove straight through both ways.


----------



## BC1836

All-time #1 driver-passenger *dvczerfs* (see records on page 1) will be starting his next PA-to-WDW drive next month!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

And we are for the most part loaded. Being we have a third passenger this time, first time in four years, I had to put one of the back seats up. 
I'm hoping to be a passenger for some of the trip. 
Looking forward to staying at the Grand Floridian. This stay will complete our, my need to stay at every resort on the monorail loop.


----------



## BC1836

Arriving at WDW soon? The next ten days have comfortable temperatures and no rain in the forecast. And most gas stations in these parts have regular-grade gas at less than $2.00 a gallon. C'mon down!

All the best!


----------



## BethanyF

starting our drive next Friday - Chicago to Ashland City, TN for the night (friends' house) and then on to WDW. Arrive Saturday night, stay cheap off-site then check in to BLT for 6 nights.  Same basic trip in reverse - WDW to Nashville area, then home the next day.
Any major projects to be aware of? 
How about fun new places to stop along the way down?


----------



## pens4821

Will be starting our trip on Thursday.  Will be 2500-2600 miles roundtrip.  We are going from the Pittsburgh area, to an hour east of Birmingham, then continuing on to Disney.  Going down it'll be split between 3 days so shouldn't be bad, coming home we plan on doing it in 2 (depending on weather). 

Biggest worry is going through Atlanta about 6/630 on Friday evening.  Have looked at alternate routes, but the alternate is just a 2 lane road in what the country.  When we leave Alabama, we'll just put it into the GPS, and whatever way it takes us we will go.


----------



## LadyBeBop

BethanyF said:


> starting our drive next Friday - Chicago to Ashland City, TN for the night (friends' house) and then on to WDW. Arrive Saturday night, stay cheap off-site then check in to BLT for 6 nights.  Same basic trip in reverse - WDW to Nashville area, then home the next day.
> Any major projects to be aware of?
> How about fun new places to stop along the way down?


 
Little surprised no one has responded yet.

My normal answer of Mammoth Caves is a no-go due to the Government Shutdown. However, there are a few, privately-owned caves in that part of the country.

My favorite is the Lost River Cave, right in Bowling Green, KY. The name describes it: it’s a river inside a cave. You explore the cave via boat. This used to be an underground amphitheater as well.

https://lostrivercave.org/

Forgot to ask, are you taking the I-57/24 route or I-65 route?  This is off I-65.


----------



## BethanyF

LadyBeBop said:


> Forgot to ask, are you taking the I-57/24 route or I-65 route?  This is off I-65.



We're doing 57/24/75

But - I will keep this info, we do sometimes do the I-65 route.  Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Just returned from out first WDW stay of 2019. Disney Speedway jumped up to $2.21 a gallon.

All the best!


----------



## siren0119

Jumping in on this thread, we are driving from southeastern MA to WDW and back in August! 2 adults and 2 kids age 12 and 9 at the time of the trip. If we all survive it could mean MANY more drives down in our future, I can justify the cost of multiple WDW trips if I can cut out the airline costs!


----------



## jennf

We will be driving from the Boston are in March.


----------



## siren0119

Does anyone have a recommendation for a Hilton brand hotel in the Jacksonville/GA border area? (Hilton Garden, Home2Suites, Hampton Inn, Doubletree)  Thinking about leaving very early Sunday and checking in for a night to sleep before trekking the last 3-ish hours to WDW so that we can hit up a park on arrival day.


----------



## bluezy

siren0119 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a Hilton brand hotel in the Jacksonville/GA border area? (Hilton Garden, Home2Suites, Hampton Inn, Doubletree)  Thinking about leaving very early Sunday and checking in for a night to sleep before trekking the last 3-ish hours to WDW so that we can hit up a park on arrival day.



We stayed at the Hampton Inn on S. Lenoir Ave. in Jacksonville this past June.  We found it to be very nice and clean.  It was just a place to sleep and shower so we didn't use any of the amenities, but it worked for us.  I'd stay there again.  I seem to remember the free breakfast being a nice notch above what other hotels usually offer.  We paid about $115 for the night.


----------



## siren0119

bluezy said:


> We stayed at the Hampton Inn on S. Lenoir Ave. in Jacksonville this past June.  We found it to be very nice and clean.  It was just a place to sleep and shower so we didn't use any of the amenities, but it worked for us.  I'd stay there again.  I seem to remember the free breakfast being a nice notch above what other hotels usually offer.  We paid about $115 for the night.



Thank you! That's all we would need, a clean and safe place to sleep from 8pm to 5am  I have Hilton honors points so if I can stay within the chain I can basically get the hotel for the price of the tax. Adding it to my list!


----------



## Hopefully

jennf said:


> We will be driving from the Boston are in March.


Us too!!!
Well actually the March drive is to St Augustine, so a bit shorter. Our WDW drive is not until December - so far away


----------



## Hoosier John

How strict are y'all on the 1000 mile one-way trip?  I only do 875 one-way, but make the trip about once a month (often to Disney via Tampa, so that adds a few miles).


----------



## Hoosier John

East Coasters will recognize this:


----------



## arminnie

Hoosier John said:


> How strict are y'all on the 1000 mile one-way trip?  I only do 875 one-way, but make the trip about once a month (often to Disney via Tampa, so that adds a few miles).


I only do 980 miles each way from Central Arkansas but we usually go via New Orleans as we have a condo there to spend the night so that makes it more like 1100 miles each way.


----------



## BC1836

To *Hoosier John* and *arminnie*: As the creator of this thread, I have the authority to make decisions of _supreme importance _[for example, see the all-time stat updates on page 1]. Due to your honesty, I hereby grant you access to this thread. However, there is a cost: if we ever cross paths at WDW on February 31, you must provide me with one Mickey Bar.

All the best!


----------



## Hoosier John

Haha.  You're on for the Mickey Bar ... in fact, if we cross paths anytime that weekend you're on!  I do love Mickey bars and hope to run into you sometime.

PS.  I understand I won't qualify for the first page winners (unless I have a trip over 1k)


----------



## Limes96

BC1836 said:


> To *Hoosier John* and *arminnie*: As the creator of this thread, I have the authority to make decisions of _supreme importance _[for example, see the all-time stat updates on page 1]. Due to your honesty, I hereby grant you access to this thread. However, there is a cost: if we ever cross paths at WDW on February 31, you must provide me with one Mickey Bar.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## arminnie

BC1836 said:


> To *Hoosier John* and *arminnie*: As the creator of this thread, I have the authority to make decisions of _supreme importance _[for example, see the all-time stat updates on page 1]. Due to your honesty, I hereby grant you access to this thread. However, there is a cost: if we ever cross paths at WDW on February 31, you must provide me with one Mickey Bar.
> 
> All the best!


Your wish is my command. I’ll even add on one of those fancy treats they describe on Disney Food Blog like the Peter Plan float.


----------



## Hoosier John

The Northeastern folks did so well on the last photo here's another one you might recognize:


----------



## Cheerio

Hoosier John said:


> East Coasters will recognize this:
> View attachment 377351



We go to Myrtle Beach and the kids get so excited to see this


----------



## BC1836

Just received notice that *dvczerfs* will begin his record-extending 68th drive to WDW in 26 days.

All the best!


----------



## pens4821

We made our first drive to Disney, and longest we've ever done.  We had to make a detour to Alabama to pick up my nephew (from Pittsburgh), and put about 2550 miles on the car.  We didn't drive at all while we were at Disney.  Wasn't too bad.  The way down we split between 3 days, the way home 2 (an 8 hour day and a 12 hour day).  

It was an easy drive.  Going down we hit Atlanta at about 630 on a Friday night and had a couple slow downs, but nothing major.


----------



## AaronInWI

pens4821 said:


> We made our first drive to Disney, and longest we've ever done.  We had to make a detour to Alabama to pick up my nephew (from Pittsburgh), and put about 2550 miles on the car.  *We didn't drive at all while we were at Disney.*  Wasn't too bad.  The way down we split between 3 days, the way home 2 (an 8 hour day and a 12 hour day).


This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.


----------



## AaronInWI

By the way, 32 weeks until we start our 4th drive to WDW from Wisconsin! I am soooo excited!


----------



## bluezy

AaronInWI said:


> This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.



We drive (actually, my husband does all the driving -- his choice) a little over 1,000 miles to get to Disney World.  Once we're there, we park the car and don't touch it until we leave.  I think my husband ran out to get a case of water and some soda one trip (out of the last 8), but that's about it.  We use Disney transportation 100% of the time we're on property.   We like not having to deal with traffic after a long day in the park and we also don't have to worry about how tired we are or if we've had a few adult beverages with dinner.  Like you mentioned, after spending 17 hours in the car on the way there and knowing we're going to have to do it again in a few days, we prefer to not use the car while we're there.


----------



## jennf

AaronInWI said:


> This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.



We drive the entire time at Disney as well.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

AaronInWI said:


> This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.


We drive while there as well because we have a condo off property. But even if we stayed on property which we have many times we would still drive. I hate waiting for busses.


----------



## amcnj

AaronInWI said:


> This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.




We tend to drive to on property locations like water parks, other resorts, and sometimes Disney springs, but not often to the parks.  We do venture off property for meals and other purposes too, so the car is naturally very handy then.


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Just received notice that *dvczerfs* will begin his record-extending 68th drive to WDW in 26 days.
> 
> All the best!



Wow!  What's that...double diamond platinum minus 2!  Very impressive! 

You both have been very helpful with all your advice.  Thank you!  My next drive isn't until November.   I think that's number 7 for me.


----------



## Limes96

We drive whenever the bus is the only other (free) option. My family will do boats and monorails, but not the bus.


----------



## capegirl

Hoosier John said:


> The Northeastern folks did so well on the last photo here's another one you might recognize:
> 
> 
> View attachment 377602



Oh yes, our good friend Paul Bunyan in Rocky Mount, NC.
Love these roadside attractions; they're like old friends.
We actually had to fly to Disney last summer, and we really missed these sights. We are hoping to resume our MA to FL drive this summer. One of our favorite return trip stops is the peach stand in GA.


----------



## jennf

capegirl said:


> Oh yes, our good friend Paul Bunyan in Rocky Mount, NC.
> Love these roadside attractions; they're like old friends.
> We actually had to fly to Disney last summer, and we really missed these sights. We are hoping to resume our MA to FL drive this summer. One of our favorite return trip stops is the peach stand in GA.


Where is this peach stand? We would love to stop.


----------



## dvczerfs

There is only a few times the "Florida cruiser" comes out of the resort parking lot. Our September trips are 16 day trips, we drive over to the Springs around 7am, walk some laps and eat at Earl of Sandwich for breakfast about half way through vacation.
We only take the bus, even that's rare anymore to the parks first thing in the morning. When I say first thing, we are waiting for security to show up. Lol We are for the most part the only people on the bus.
September we are at the Boardwalk so we can walk to two parks. Our February trip we usually at the Polynesian and this trip we are hitting The Grandfloridian. From there is monorail (which is always an adventure) or walk.
Any other time we minivan it. Yup, we are addicted. I just put away more money in the vacation fund. One problem I found is my bar tabs are higher taking minivans because someone else is driving.
I know there are cheaper ways of getting around but for a few weeks out of the year, we go nuts. 
Now for the "Florida cruiser", in 2013 our daughter graduated from high school and she wasn't planning on taking too many more trips, which she didn't. She did her year on the college program in the Magic Kingdom and the following six years she flew down to meet up with people she worked with in the Magic Kingdom. 
So, I bought a new 2013 Mercedes Benz. I am the only person in the world who wasn't comfortable driving a Benz on long trips. So, in 2016 I bought a new Chrysler Town and Country limited Anniversary edition. You will be shocked to know the minivan cost more than the Benz. Lol I have a double bed in the back with tv for all the comforts of home.lol 
I call it the Florida cruiser because it's the only thing we use it for.lol We have made six round trips to Florida with it, including three detours to Bradenton Florida where the inlaws live. She has almost 16,000 miles on her now.lol
We don't stop to much when we are on the road. Just ask the people on here who follow our trips on FB, south bound and down. Lol 
This Friday it will be three weeks till we hit the road again. The "kid" is coming with us for the first time in six years. She be a blast.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Cheerio

jennf said:


> Where is this peach stand? We would love to stop.



We like to go to Georgia Peach World, which is just up the 95.


----------



## capegirl

Cheerio said:


> We like to go to Georgia Peach World, which is just up the 95.





jennf said:


> Where is this peach stand? We would love to stop.







Yes, this must be the place, I could not think of the name. Not sure of the exit number, but you really can't miss it there are so many signs. We love all the peach products, and they are so friendly.


----------



## BC1836

As the founder of this thread, I am no longer eligible to increase the total number of long-distance drives on the all-time records page (see page 1), since moving to FL 14 months ago. However, we did make 26 drives to WDW in 2018, and that added up to nearly 3,400 miles! 

All the best!


----------



## Hoosier John

Cheerio said:


> We go to Myrtle Beach and the kids get so excited to see this





capegirl said:


> Oh yes, our good friend Paul Bunyan in Rocky Mount, NC.
> Love these roadside attractions; they're like old friends.



I've got a couple more pics along that route, but I'm trying to spread them out a bit, so stay tuned


----------



## Lease257

We are driving down on February 23.  I was surprised how hard it was to find a hotel in the Carolinas with an indoor pool not undergoing renovations. We are coming from NYC and want a decent halfway mark not too far off the highway for my kids to let off steam. Most hotels offered outdoor pools. February seems a bit cold for that!!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> As the founder of this thread, I am no longer eligible to increase the total number of long-distance drives on the all-time records page (see page 1), since moving to FL 14 months ago. However, we did make 26 drives to WDW in 2018, and that added up to nearly 3,400 miles!
> 
> All the best!




Maybe you should lose one for every short drive you make!


----------



## toolmanjan

amcnj said:


> Maybe you should lose one for every short drive you make!



That's extreme!   I think we'll have to bring that to a vote!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Lease257 said:


> We are driving down on February 23.  I was surprised how hard it was to find a hotel in the Carolinas with an indoor pool not undergoing renovations. We are coming from NYC and want a decent halfway mark not too far off the highway for my kids to let off steam. Most hotels offered outdoor pools. February seems a bit cold for that!!



Good luck with that. It’s hard to find a hotel with an indoor pool outside a major metropolitan or vacation area.  Trust me. 

I’m assuming you’re taking I-95 all the way. found a list of hotels with indoor pools in Raleigh, Charleston and Wilmington. But that’s probably too far off the highway.

Your best bet, if you really want an indoor pool, is the 81-77-26 route, and spend the night in either Charlotte or possibly Columbia.


----------



## Lease257

LadyBeBop said:


> Good luck with that. It’s hard to find a hotel with an indoor pool outside a major metropolitan or vacation area.  Trust me.
> 
> I’m assuming you’re taking I-95 all the way. found a list of hotels with indoor pools in Raleigh, Charleston and Wilmington. But that’s probably too far off the highway.
> 
> Your best bet, if you really want an indoor pool, is the 81-77-26 route, and spend the night in either Charlotte or possibly Columbia.



Thank you! I will def look into that!


----------



## toolmanjan

Car prep this week.  Leaving Saturday 7pm from central NJ.

7th drive in 5 years 10th overall


----------



## amcnj

toolmanjan said:


> Car prep this week.  Leaving Saturday 7pm from central NJ.
> 
> 7th drive in 5 years 10th overall



Safe travels.  Are you driving straight through the night?


----------



## toolmanjan

amcnj said:


> Safe travels.  Are you driving straight through the night?




Yes


----------



## amcnj

toolmanjan said:


> Yes



I wish I could do that.  I get up a few hours earlier than normal (I was already used to getting up kind of early for work) to miss the DC area traffic and then drive straight through. I have so far been able to do this no problem. My father could stay awake anytime anywhere, but it skipped me.


----------



## dvczerfs

I will be leaving in 18 days. Driving this time of year I always keep a close eye on the weather. We use 81/77/26 which takes you through, up, over and around some mountains. From experience I learned it can be raining on the bottom of the mountain and snowing to beat the band on the top.(Jan 1994) 
The few towns I keep an eye on are, Buchanan, Pulaski and Hillsville Virginia. Union Grove and Charlotte North Carolina. 
I watch the weather the entire route but I watch the higher, hilly areas real close. 
Also don't forget the return trip, I left early and later from vacations to avoid a northeast ice and or snow storms in the past. 
I always have plenty of food, drinks in the van. I bring a shovel and a small travel generator. About as big as a car battery but it charges off the car pretty fast and give you hours of limited power. Our van always have enough pillows and blankets. 
Last March, we left 8 hours early from home to beat a northeast snow storm. We did fine, the house did fare as well but all worked out in the end.


----------



## toolmanjan

amcnj said:


> I wish I could do that.  I get up a few hours earlier than normal (I was already used to getting up kind of early for work) to miss the DC area traffic and then drive straight through. I have so far been able to do this no problem. My father could stay awake anytime anywhere, but it skipped me.



I will drive until the sun comes up.  Usually that puts us in Ga.  My son will take over then.  We'll meet my DW (she fly's) and DD (works for the mouse) at Wolfgang puck express around 10:30am.    I like the drive at night there are times going through Southern Va, NC & SC you cant see a car or truck in front of you or behind.


----------



## kerry34

jennf said:


> We will be driving from the Boston are in March.


Same! Happy Travels


----------



## pwdebbie

AaronInWI said:


> This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.



Once we arrive on property, the car doesn't move until the day we go home.  Now that Disney wants to penalize us for driving there by making us pay for parking, off-property hotels have become much more attractive to us.


----------



## Hoosier John

AaronInWI said:


> This brings up (what I think is) an interesting question. I'm curious to know how many people that make the long drive to WDW just park their cars the entire time they are on property, and how many drive while there. After our 1300 mile drive from Wisconsin, we still drive everywhere on Disney property. To us, we think that is a big side benefit of driving vs. flying. But I can certainly understand people not wanting to drive after spending 20+ hours in a car, and having to do the same a week later.



We prolly use Disney Transportation 75% of the time, when staying on site.  Often we visit Chuy's and/or Giodarno's once, and we usually drive straight to/from park on arrival/departure day.

I still remember how excited our son was to ride on the bus.  Always wanted back row, window seat.  Sure he likes the monorail and boats, but he loved the big bus.  That's gone now, as he rides the bus to school every day.


----------



## Hoosier John

While looking for a picture of him on the bus, I found this photo of I-95 in October 2016: Hurricane Matthew in SC


----------



## Cheerio

Hoosier John said:


> While looking for a picture of him on the bus, I found this photo of I-95 in October 2016: Hurricane Matthew in SC
> 
> View attachment 381859



Wow, where on the 95 was that? Our 2016 trip south, we had come across an accident scene from the night before, tractor trailer off in the middle had caught on fire. Everything was charred


----------



## Hoosier John

That was between the NC state line and Florence, SC (where I rerouted to the west).  We parked on the interstate for 5 hours due to flooding (luckily i had cold pizza and empty bottles).  Plus I lost 3 hours on the detour.  This was my worst trip time at 22 hours.


----------



## RedSox68

toolmanjan said:


> I will drive until the sun comes up.  Usually that puts us in Ga.  My son will take over then.  We'll meet my DW (she fly's) and DD (works for the mouse) at Wolfgang puck express around 10:30am.    I like the drive at night there are times going through Southern Va, NC & SC you cant see a car or truck in front of you or behind.



We used to do that --  many years ago.  But as I have gotten older, I have developed "night blindness" and it is unbearable.  So we've been doing trips the way our parents used to do them -- get up at the crack of dawn and drive until sunset, go to bed early and hit the road early -- avoiding major city rush hours (of course).

We are driving from Philadelphia area to Key West in October -- so any hotel suggestions on the way down would be great. We plan to average about 300-350 miles a day and do some sightseeing.


----------



## Hoosier John

Speaking of vehicle fires, there was this RV fire on the shoulder at South Newport, GA on I-95 northbound Exit 67:

[Edits to change location.  I have another photo that shows interchange with US17/GA25]


----------



## RedSox68

OMG -- it looks like their propane tank blew up.  Do you know if everyone survived?  That's frightening.


----------



## LBHouse

Leaving one week from today.  Monday feb 18th at 5:00am.

One Night in Bowling Green, Ky
One in Ocala, FL
7 @OKW
4@GFV

Have to get an oil change and start getting the van ready this week


----------



## LadyBeBop

LBHouse said:


> Leaving one week from today.  Monday feb 18th at 5:00am.
> 
> One Night in Bowling Green, Ky
> One in Ocala, FL
> 7 @OKW
> 4@GFV
> 
> Have to get an oil change and start getting the van ready this week



So jealous of y'all.

1)  Where are you starting from?  (I'm thinking you're in Wisconsin.  But I'm probably way off).
2)  What time are you leaving Bowling Green, Tuesday morning?

I guess I'm wondering when you'll hit Nashville and Atlanta.  Atlanta rush hour is worse; however I hate driving through Nashville more.


----------



## dvczerfs

LBHouse said:


> Leaving one week from today.  Monday feb 18th at 5:00am.
> 
> One Night in Bowling Green, Ky
> One in Ocala, FL
> 7 @OKW
> 4@GFV
> 
> Have to get an oil change and start getting the van ready this week


We are leaving Friday the 22nd with a stop over in Bradenton Fl.
We will be arriving at GFV on the 26th and departing March 3rd.
If you see me walking around don't be afraid to say hello.
Picture in the little box, I'm the one on the right. Lol


----------



## toolmanjan

Made it to OKW on Sunday morning.  We left Toms River NJ at 6:30 pm  arrived at Wolfgang Puck Express at 10:20am.


----------



## Hoosier John

RedSox68 said:


> OMG -- it looks like their propane tank blew up.  Do you know if everyone survived?  That's frightening.



I think (hoping at least) they were okay, because all I saw were firetrucks and police.


----------



## Hoosier John

RedSox68 said:


> We used to do that --  many years ago.  But as I have gotten older, I have developed "night blindness" and it is unbearable.  So we've been doing trips the way our parents used to do them -- get up at the crack of dawn and drive until sunset, go to bed early and hit the road early -- avoiding major city rush hours (of course).
> 
> We are driving from Philadelphia area to Key West in October -- so any hotel suggestions on the way down would be great. We plan to average about 300-350 miles a day and do some sightseeing.



Sorry I can't help you with hotels.  But you might want to check out Amtrak Auto Train.  In October, I think prices will be better for your return trip, so you could sight see going down and try the train on the way back.  I've never tried it yet, and I saw someone post here quite some time ago that they did.  Roughly, you would arrive at Sanford, FL around 3 pm and wake up the next day in Lorton, VA where you will unload.  

I would like to try it some day.


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> So jealous of y'all.
> 
> 1)  Where are you starting from?  (I'm thinking you're in Wisconsin.  But I'm probably way off).
> 2)  What time are you leaving Bowling Green, Tuesday morning?
> 
> I guess I'm wondering when you'll hit Nashville and Atlanta.  Atlanta rush hour is worse; however I hate driving through Nashville more.



1)  Hastings, MI.  Small town between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo.  We tend to do the trip in one of two ways.  1.  Leave mid afternooon and get to Louisville, KY late.  2. Leave Michigan at 5:00am and get to Bowling Green in the mid afternoon.  We are stopping at Mammoth Caves and doing some hiking and then to the hotel by 7:00ish.

I really wish we could find a "waterpark" style hotel somwhere in KY.  Would love to have a place the kids can burn off some energy after the drive

2) We will get breakfast at whatever time they open the Hotel breakfast, usually 6:30 and be on the road an hour later...7:30-8:00am.  Get through nashville around 9:30-10:00am right after rush hour.   We typically get lunch in Chattanooga and let the kids run across the big blue bridge and play at the park.   Out of Chattanooga by 2:00, through Atlanta by 3:30.

Hopefully geting to Ocala by 8:00 pm or so.

Nashville traffic seems to have gotten better the past few years.  Indianapolis in the snow is miserable, atlanta always seems to just be slow.  But we have always made it through.


----------



## LBHouse

dvczerfs said:


> We are leaving Friday the 22nd with a stop over in Bradenton Fl.
> We will be arriving at GFV on the 26th and departing March 3rd.
> If you see me walking around don't be afraid to say hello.
> Picture in the little box, I'm the one on the right. Lol



We will say hi!

However you'll see us first.  5 kids under 8, big orange stroller and I am 6'4" with a big red beard!


----------



## dvczerfs

Lol, I'm sure I will see you.


----------



## RedSox68

Hoosier John said:


> Sorry I can't help you with hotels.  But you might want to check out Amtrak Auto Train.  In October, I think prices will be better for your return trip, so you could sight see going down and try the train on the way back.  I've never tried it yet, and I saw someone post here quite some time ago that they did.  Roughly, you would arrive at Sanford, FL around 3 pm and wake up the next day in Lorton, VA where you will unload.
> 
> I would like to try it some day.



Thanks for the suggestion, but we did regular Amtrak in December 2017 and never again -- that was the scariest trip ever -- my mattress hydroplaned off the bottom bunk the train was going so fast.  We really thought we were going to derail.  Plus the cost for the car and the roomette is too much since we are also doing a cruise.  We will take it slow -- but we do like to sightsee and stop at historical sites, so we will make it fun.  (Plus we gotta hit all the Cracker Barrels on the way down )


----------



## amcnj

toolmanjan said:


> Made it to OKW on Sunday morning.  We left Toms River NJ at 6:30 pm  arrived at Wolfgang Puck Express at 10:20am.



Judging by those times it sounds like you had smooth sailing.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## BC1836

Deadly motor vehicle accident on 1-4 the other day (besides the last deadly construction worker accident). Be very careful driving on this construction-dominated route.

All the best!


----------



## Hoosier John

Great observation.  January is the worst month for I-4, with 2-3 am being the worst time.  I had to find it again but this article from the end of 2017 claims I-4 to be the deadliest highway in America at 1.25 deaths per mile (data from 2011-2015):  https://www.fleetowner.com/safety/25-most-deadly-highways-us

Thanks for the safety reminder!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Hoosier John said:


> Great observation.  January is the worst month for I-4, with 2-3 am being the worst time.  I had to find it again but this article from the end of 2017 claims I-4 to be the deadliest highway in America at 1.25 deaths per mile (data from 2011-2015):  https://www.fleetowner.com/safety/25-most-deadly-highways-us
> 
> Thanks for the safety reminder!


Wow!


----------



## BC1836

And yet another death on I-4 yesterday: a hit and run of a Good Samaritan who was assisting an older man with his vehicle's flat tire. Be careful on I-4.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> And yet another death on I-4 yesterday: a hit and run of a Good Samaritan who was assisting an older man with his vehicle's flat tire. Be careful on I-4.
> 
> All the best!


So sad!


----------



## LBHouse

We made it back to Disney!

Left Michigan Monday morning early.  Spent some time at Mammoth Cave NP, hotel in Bowling Green, KY.

Next morning we made about 30 miles and the transmission fell apart on our one year old van.  We left it at a dealership and finished our drive with a loaner.

Weather is great, kids are happy, drinks are cold.  Cant ask for a better trip


----------



## LadyBeBop

LBHouse said:


> We made it back to Disney!
> 
> Left Michigan Monday morning early.  Spent some time at Mammoth Cave NP, hotel in Bowling Green, KY.



Can I ask where you stayed in Bowling Green?

Granted, no indoor water parks.  However, I'm thinking there would be indoor pools at some places.  I went to a conference at a local Comfort Inn (Florence, KY).  Did not know they had a small indoor pool. 

Trip advisor is your friend.



> Next morning we made about 30 miles and the transmission fell apart on our one year old van.  We left it at a dealership and finished our drive with a loaner.



Ouch.  Hope your car was under warranty. 



> Weather is great, kids are happy, drinks are cold.  Cant ask for a better trip



That's the attitude.

Same route coming back?  Less the field trip to Mammoth Caves?


----------



## amcnj

LBHouse said:


> We made it back to Disney!
> 
> Left Michigan Monday morning early.  Spent some time at Mammoth Cave NP, hotel in Bowling Green, KY.
> 
> Next morning we made about 30 miles and the transmission fell apart on our one year old van.  We left it at a dealership and finished our drive with a loaner.
> 
> Weather is great, kids are happy, drinks are cold.  Cant ask for a better trip




Wow, who could anticipate that with a one year old van.  Glad to hear you were able to make it all work and are having a good time.


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> Can I ask where you stayed in Bowling Green?
> 
> Granted, no indoor water parks.  However, I'm thinking there would be indoor pools at some places.  I went to a conference at a local Comfort Inn (Florence, KY).  Did not know they had a small indoor pool.
> 
> Trip advisor is your friend.
> 
> Ouch.  Hope your car was under warranty.
> 
> That's the attitude.
> 
> Same route coming back?  Less the field trip to Mammoth Caves?



We typically take the same route back, but I like to watch the weather.  We can take I75 through ohio and cut over to I69 @ Fort Wayne if it makes more sense.

Van is under warranty.  We bought it for the purpose of Disney trips and its kind of been a dissapointment.  Left us stranded in Nashville, TN last year in October.  And now the transmission is getting replaced.

Hyatt Place Bowling Green

We prettty much stay at Hyatt Place while traveling.  My company card earns ALOT of points and they have the best program I have found (just wish they had more locations).  Ocasioanlly we will use a marriott, but the points program isnt as good.  I can usually get a Hyatt Place for 5000 points, and earn them at about 1 point/dollar.  Marriott rooms are usualy over 12000 and earn at the same rate.


----------



## LadyBeBop

LBHouse said:


> We typically take the same route back, but I like to watch the weather.  We can take I75 through ohio and cut over to I69 @ Fort Wayne if it makes more sense.
> 
> Van is under warranty.  We bought it for the purpose of Disney trips and its kind of been a dissapointment.  Left us stranded in Nashville, TN last year in October.  And now the transmission is getting replaced.
> 
> Hyatt Place Bowling Green
> 
> We prettty much stay at Hyatt Place while traveling.  My company card earns ALOT of points and they have the best program I have found (just wish they had more locations).  Ocasioanlly we will use a marriott, but the points program isnt as good.  I can usually get a Hyatt Place for 5000 points, and earn them at about 1 point/dollar.  Marriott rooms are usualy over 12000 and earn at the same rate.



I'm assuming you know the Hyatt Place in downtown Nashville has an indoor pool.

However, it looks to be much more expensive than the other Hyatt Places close-by (Opryland, Brentwood, Bowling Green).


----------



## LBHouse

LadyBeBop said:


> I'm assuming you know the Hyatt Place in downtown Nashville has an indoor pool.
> 
> However, it looks to be much more expensive than the other Hyatt Places close-by (Opryland, Brentwood, Bowling Green).



Its always more expensive.  Plus the "big city" hotels charge for parking and its a big pain to haul all our stuff in...Plus we dont like leaving the downtown areas at 8-9am...traffic is terrible.  Always try to drive through whatever ciyt we are stopping at.


----------



## pwdebbie

LBHouse said:


> We made it back to Disney!
> 
> Left Michigan Monday morning early.  Spent some time at Mammoth Cave NP, hotel in Bowling Green, KY.
> 
> Next morning we made about 30 miles and the transmission fell apart on our one year old van.  We left it at a dealership and finished our drive with a loaner.
> 
> Weather is great, kids are happy, drinks are cold.  Cant ask for a better trip



Wow, love your attitude.  Losing a transmission could ruin an entire trip and yet you say, "Can't ask for a better trip."  Just love your attitude.


----------



## Hoosier John

capegirl said:


> One of our favorite return trip stops is the peach stand in GA.





jennf said:


> Where is this peach stand? We would love to stop.





Cheerio said:


> We like to go to Georgia Peach World, which is just up the 95.





capegirl said:


> Yes, this must be the place, I could not think of the name. Not sure of the exit number, but you really can't miss it there are so many signs. We love all the peach products, and they are so friendly.



This should help (I-95 in Georgia):



I think this is the southern one (at Exit 58):


----------



## Hoosier John

Ha ... Just noticed the "sign" language on the side of Georgia Peach World building


----------



## capegirl

Hoosier John said:


> This should help (I-95 in Georgia):
> 
> View attachment 384487
> 
> I think this is the southern one (at Exit 58):
> 
> View attachment 384488



We've been stopping for peaches here for years. I did not even realize there were two exits...duh, so I have no idea which one we have gone to. We used to refer to them as the 'peach brothers' because 2 friendly young men were always working at the outdoor stand. They have definitely expanded over the years. The last time we were there, they gave us free peach slush samples, and we noticed many new products in the store. We are spending a night in Savannah on our Disney road trip this summer, so Peach World will be on our to do list.


----------



## dvczerfs

Pretty uneventful trip down on Friday. I81 in Pa. had a detour, assuming a bad accident.
We took 301 for the first time. Great route around Jax and Orlando if you are heading to the west coast.
Long story but we spent the night below Ocala in a Hampton Inn. Continued on our way Saturday morning and pulled into Bradenton around 8am. 
We leave Bradenton tomorrow morning around 3:30am heading to The Grandfloridian.
We like leaving early to avoid the rush hour traffic on I75 and I4. Breakfast tomorrow at Kona!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

After all the years of being in the back seat as a kid, I let our dd drive into the state of Florida. I took this picture while moving in the back of the van.


----------



## dvczerfs

Sadly, due to health issues, my in-laws are selling and moving back to Pa. This will be our last trip here to Bradenton. Got to spend the last few days with my father in-law. He wanted to go out to Anna Maria Island today for his birthday. He is doing well but wants to be with his family. So next year no stop off at Bradenton. It’s been a fun last five years.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Sadly, due to health issues, my in-laws are selling and moving back to Pa. This will be our last trip here to Bradenton. Got to spend the last few days with my father in-law. He wanted to go out to Anna Maria Island today for his birthday. He is doing well but wants to be with his family. So next year no stop off at Bradenton. It’s been a fun last five years.





Sorry to hear that health issues have brought an end to a good thing.  But I'm sure your wife will be glad her parents are closer.  Mine are "only" five hours away, and it is difficult not being able to be there for them. Life is bittersweet.


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs*, the #1 all-time driver/passenger (see page 1), is heading back home tomorrow to beat a snow storm. 

All the best!


----------



## Hoosier John

Safe travels!  

Prolly threading the needle between snow storms up PA-way ... One Friday night and one Sunday


----------



## RedSox68

Question regarding Sunpass.  I keep reading that when you rent a car in Florida you might want to invest in a Sunpass for the tolls.  Do I need to get one if I am taking my own car and driving through and around Florida?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

RedSox68 said:


> Question regarding Sunpass.  I keep reading that when you rent a car in Florida you might want to invest in a Sunpass for the tolls.  Do I need to get one if I am taking my own car and driving through and around Florida?


It’s up to you. We do love having it. It’s very convenient.
You’ll only need it though if you’re planning on driving on toll roads. Not all the highways are tolls.


----------



## RedSox68

ddluvsdisney said:


> It’s up to you. We do love having it. It’s very convenient.
> You’ll only need it though if you’re planning on driving on toll roads. Not all the highways are tolls.



I thought I read that on some of the toll roads they do not take cash and only electronic tolls, so if I don't have the pass how would I pay?


----------



## Hoosier John

I think I've seen 3 electronic systems in Florida:

SunPass, E-Pass, and EZ Pass (the last 2 are hard to differentiate)

I might be wrong, but I'm thinking most of the SunPass toll roads, now also read EZ Pass, but E-Pass remains alone?


----------



## dvczerfs

We are home. Our last day of a trip is usually early dinner 5ish than back to the resort to shower, final packing, hanging out and off to bed early. We get up at 2am and hit the road which gets us home in the area of 7pm.
This trip we planned on spending Saturday and driving home early Sunday morning, again waking up at 2am etc...
We are and did get a snow storm here at home. The storm was predicted to hit around 3pm.
So instead of hanging out and sleeping, we departed The Grand Floridian at 7:15pm. Stopped for gas at the Magic Kingdom gas station and hit the road. Other than hitting the breaks a few times in Orlando, we hit no traffic at all.
We pulled into home around 12:30 pm. My DD drove about 6 hours of the ride and we had a blast driving. Our van has a double bed in the back which my DD and I was calling the drivers lounge. Lol
197 days till we leave for a two week stay at Boardwalk in a one bedroom again.
Once again we had another great meet with the founder of this thread and his wife. We are looking forward to September and another visit with them. Hopefully if all goes as planned, it will be more often than every six months. We had a great time BC. 
That’s it, we do our dining adr next week and the repacking has begun for another trip in September.


----------



## BC1836

We did an overnight stay at the GFR; our drive took 59 minutes! 

However, the crowds at the MK were brutal. FP lines were toooooo long. The vehicles at the MK entrance were lined up about 12-15 deep in _every_ lane. The People Mover line extended half way to Space Mountain.

Before you take that long distance drive, make sure no special holidays, school vacations, etc. that coincide with your stay. This week: Louisiana residents (who had enough of Mardi Gras), Canadians (school vacations), and lawyers' convention. Ugh! 

Gas at WDW Speedway: $2.41 regular.

All the best!


----------



## Hoosier John

Maybe y'all can help.  This has bothered me since August 2018 (Spotted on I-95 southbound):


----------



## Hoosier John

Ok, the "Holy Boat" was too confusing for me, too (though I'm still trying to figure it out).

This one will be more recognizable to I-95 road warriors: 

 

Although this is the new one, as Hurricane Florence (or was it Matthew?) took out the old one.


----------



## BC1836

Hoosier John said:


> Ok, the "Holy Boat" was too confusing for me, too (though I'm still trying to figure it out).
> 
> This one will be more recognizable to I-95 road warriors:
> 
> View attachment 387697
> 
> Although this is the new one, as Hurricane Florence (or was it Matthew?) took out the old one.



When we lived in NJ, and made our 46 WDW drives from 2002 to 2017, Lake Marion used to be our midway point.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> When we lived in NJ, and made our 46 WDW drives from 2002 to 2017, Lake Marion used to be our midway point.
> 
> All the best!



I am assuming midway in time, not miles?


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> I am assuming midway in time, not miles?



Actually, Lake Marion was a bit more than halfway in time and distance, but crossing the bridge was our traditional midway point, although South of the Border was more like the actual midway point in both time and distance.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Actually, Lake Marion was a bit more than halfway in time and distance, but crossing the bridge was our traditional midway point, although South of the Border was more like the actual midway point in both time and distance.
> 
> All the best!



Oh, ok.  I used to think of South of the Border as being around the halfway point too.  I was wondering how you used to get further, hoping there was some secret tunnel I didn’t know about!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Oh, ok.  I used to think of South of the Border as being around the halfway point too.  I was wondering how you used to get further, hoping there was some secret tunnel I didn’t know about!



Our half-way point was important, especially when I did 15 straight-through drives (out of 46) between May 2008 and August 2014. Crossing into SC (or crossing over Lake Marion) meant that the final half of the drive had commenced!

All the best!


----------



## Hoosier John

I think it is close to my half way point from DC (I don't really qualify for this board's mileage).
And I didn't even know it was called Lake Marion until I zoomed in on it in Google Maps, to see if I could see the billboard.

Which is fun to do around Disney resorts, especially All Stars, Pop Century, and Art of Animation.  Turn the aerial view on and zoom right in there.  Prolly see stuff you never even noticed standing right there!


----------



## Hoosier John

This pool at Art of Animation always puts a smile on my face:


----------



## BC1836

Hoosier John said:


> I think it is close to my half way point from DC (I don't really qualify for this board's mileage).



I created this forum entry [see page 1], but since we moved to FL in Dec. 2017, and live 59.4 miles away from WDW, we are no longer eligible to participate! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Wanted: I-95 traffic reports (from FL to DE).

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

Gosh this thread has been quiet!  BC are you heading back north like so many other folks that go to FL in October?  (My husband is waiting on his golf buddies to return.)


----------



## BC1836

pwdebbie said:


> Gosh this thread has been quiet!  BC are you heading back north like so many other folks that go to FL in October?  (My husband is waiting on his golf buddies to return.)



We are planning a one-week visit to our former Jersey Shore neighborhood in mid-May. That's all. 

Our next 59.4 mile drive to WDW: Sunday! 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Preparing for a return-to-the-Jersey-Shore drive next month. A 2,000+ mile round trip in reverse for a week-long stay.

All the best from Florida!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Preparing for a return-to-the-Jersey-Shore drive next month. A 2,000+ mile round trip in reverse for a week-long stay.
> 
> All the best from Florida!


Hope someone says "Welcome Home" to you when you come back to NJ!


----------



## pwdebbie

This page has been way too quiet lately.  Did everyone stop driving because we now have to pay to park our vehicles at the resorts?


----------



## Hoosier John

Here's a new puzzle for those who travel down I-95.
This is EASILY seen from I-95, but I think many of you missed it:


----------



## bluezy

Hoosier John said:


> Here's a new puzzle for those who travel down I-95.
> This is EASILY seen from I-95, but I think many of you missed it:
> 
> View attachment 394274



That's one of the landmarks we watch for on every trip.  I know exactly where that is...and it's kind of the signal for us that we're almost done with the heavy traffic area of the trip and will be "home free" until Jacksonville.


----------



## Hoosier John

bluezy said:


> That's one of the landmarks we watch for on every trip.  I know exactly where that is...and it's kind of the signal for us that we're almost done with the heavy traffic area of the trip and will be "home free" until Jacksonville.



I need to ask you about your choice of route after others have had a chance to play.


----------



## kittylady1972

bluezy said:


> That's one of the landmarks we watch for on every trip.  I know exactly where that is...and it's kind of the signal for us that we're almost done with the heavy traffic area of the trip and will be "home free" until Jacksonville.



OMG yes...and the smell through that entire area though?  Always seems bad.



Hoosier John said:


> I need to ask you about your choice of route after others have had a chance to play.



I think I know what will be asked...as this is the route we actually take LESS frequently.

I'm not quite a 2K mile round trip driver from my home in Maryland.  We are about to do another 1800 mile RT drive this week.  Our plan is to mostly do Universal parks, but we also have 2 nights at SSR on the agenda...no Disney parks but probably other Disney Resort visits in the plans.


----------



## BC1836

Hoosier John said:


> Here's a new puzzle for those who travel down I-95.
> This is EASILY seen from I-95, but I think many of you missed it:
> 
> View attachment 394274



Near exit #69 in Richmond. We hope to pass it in two weeks!

All the best!


----------



## happily single

I know I’ve seen a post, but I can’t find it.

Can someone tell me the toll amounts from RI through to the NC border.  I’m pretty sure once I am past NYC there are no tolls... or does Delaware have a toll.

Thanks


----------



## BC1836

happily single said:


> I know I’ve seen a post, but I can’t find it.
> 
> Can someone tell me the toll amounts from RI through to the NC border.  I’m pretty sure once I am past NYC there are no tolls... or does Delaware have a toll.
> 
> Thanks



Assuming your driving I-95: NJ Turnpike toll, DE Memorial Bridge toll, Delaware I-95 toll.

All the best!


----------



## MikeF;NJ

BC1836 said:


> Assuming your driving I-95: NJ Turnpike toll, DE Memorial Bridge toll, Delaware I-95 toll.
> 
> All the best!



Also the tunnels in Baltimore.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

happily single said:


> I know I’ve seen a post, but I can’t find it.
> 
> Can someone tell me the toll amounts from RI through to the NC border.  I’m pretty sure once I am past NYC there are no tolls... or does Delaware have a toll.
> 
> Thanks



I'm not that familiar with NY & North, but from NJ south,

As above, assuming you are going down the I-95 corridor, rates a/o 4/18/19: 

NJ Turnpike end to end is $13.85 cash/EZPass. (EZPass off peak discount is only for Turnpike Authority EZPass customers.)
Delaware Memorial Bridge toll is $4.00, Southbound only.
Delaware I-95 (JFK Mem. Hwy) toll $4.00
Maryland JFK Mem. Hwy Toll $8.00, northbound only
Baltimore area tolls (pick a route: I895: Harbor Tunnel, I95: Fort McHenry Tunnel, I695: Francis Scott Key Bridge) $4.00

There are express/HOV toll lanes available along the route in MD and VA, with demand based pricing.


----------



## happily single

MikeF;NJ said:


> I'm not that familiar with NY & North, but from NJ south,
> 
> As above, assuming you are going down the I-95 corridor, rates a/o 4/18/19:
> 
> NJ Turnpike end to end is $13.85 cash/EZPass. (EZPass off peak discount is only for Turnpike Authority EZPass customers.)
> Delaware Memorial Bridge toll is $4.00, Southbound only.
> Delaware I-95 (JFK Mem. Hwy) toll $4.00
> Maryland JFK Mem. Hwy Toll $8.00, northbound only
> Baltimore area tolls (pick a route: I895: Harbor Tunnel, I95: Fort McHenry Tunnel, I695: Francis Scott Key Bridge) $4.00
> 
> There are express/HOV toll lanes available along the route in MD and VA, with demand based pricing.


thanks for the prices!  I remember being surprised at the cost of tolls my last trip down.


----------



## BC1836

MikeF;NJ said:


> I'm not that familiar with NY & North, but from NJ south,
> 
> As above, assuming you are going down the I-95 corridor, rates a/o 4/18/19:
> 
> NJ Turnpike end to end is $13.85 cash/EZPass. (EZPass off peak discount is only for Turnpike Authority EZPass customers.)
> Delaware Memorial Bridge toll is $4.00, Southbound only.
> Delaware I-95 (JFK Mem. Hwy) toll $4.00
> Maryland JFK Mem. Hwy Toll $8.00, northbound only
> Baltimore area tolls (pick a route: I895: Harbor Tunnel, I95: Fort McHenry Tunnel, I695: Francis Scott Key Bridge) $4.00
> 
> There are express/HOV toll lanes available along the route in MD and VA, with demand based pricing.



That north-bound MD toll is brutal. And then, of course, the NY-NJ Hudson River tolls are in their own league. Ugh. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

The local Orlando TV news remarked about the I-4 Ultimate Project's conclusion in 2021. 

And then the program noted that another stretch of I-4 construction will commence. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> The local Orlando TV news remarked about the I-4 Ultimate Project's conclusion in 2021.
> 
> And then the program noted that another stretch of I-4 construction will commence.
> 
> All the best!


I can't exactly "like" this post.

The I-4 construction will never be done. They've been working on it for 20+ years. They finish one section and start on another. And then Disney goes and changes something and they need to add a ramp. And then there's the whole Crossroads demolition and ramp changes that will involve. No way things will be done anytime in our lifetimes probably.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> I can't exactly "like" this post.
> 
> The I-4 construction will never be done. They've been working on it for 20+ years. They finish one section and start on another. And then Disney goes and changes something and they need to add a ramp. And then there's the whole Crossroads demolition and ramp changes that will involve. No way things will be done anytime in our lifetimes probably.



Indeed, no "like" is understood. After 46 2,000+ mile round trips (NJ to WDW) between 2002 ans 2017, we moved 59.4 miles from WDW. Now we take the FL TPK and 429 to the Western Way entrance to WDW. Best time: 57 minutes. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Now we take the FL TPK and 429 to the Western Way entrance to WDW.


We got a SunPass in both cars even though we live in NJ and now we take 417. We started doing that several years ago and it's worth every penny of tolls it costs.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> We got a SunPass in both cars even though we live in NJ and now we take 417. We started doing that several years ago and it's worth every penny of tolls it costs.



We never used EZpass in NJ, but use SunPass here. It's an $8.68 toll cost for a WDW round trip from our house. We'll be back at the BWI next week. 

[Thanks to the founder of this page for allowing us to remain a part of it since our mileage no longer qualifies us!] 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> [Thanks to the founder of this page for allowing us to remain a part of it since our mileage no longer qualifies us!]




I demand a recount!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> I demand a recount!


----------



## BC1836

Closing in on 1.5 million views!

So, who's the next long distance driver?

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Closing in on 1.5 million views!
> 
> So, who's the next long distance driver?
> All the best!



Mine isn't until November.  Soooooo loooog to wait.


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Closing in on 1.5 million views!
> 
> So, who's the next long distance driver?
> 
> All the best!


We don’t hit the road until August 5.


----------



## dvczerfs

Waiting........patiently.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We are finally doing another drive July 3rd.
We always drive for spring break but needed to use points before they expired. It’ll be nice to be able to bring down some things we couldn’t pack in a suitcase for a plane ride. 
My only issue with driving this time is... We drive straight thru and won’t be there until the 4th around 2:00 pm. I really want to see the fireworks and I’m afraid we’ll be too tired.


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


>




You were close!


----------



## dvczerfs

Hey BC, if I recall you are heading north soon.
Bring your winter coat if you still have one, 36 degrees this morning.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Hey BC, if I recall you are heading north soon.
> Bring your winter coat if you still have one, 36 degrees this morning.



A saw your FB photo of your thermometer! Yikes! We just got back from an overnighter at the Boardwalk. Gorgeous weather; mid-80s. Went in our pool when we came home.

All the best!


----------



## ktate82

We leave May 26th.  Normally we fly, but it is so much cheaper to drive.  It's about a 13-14 hour drive depending on traffic, but with stops, ends up being closer to 16 hours.  Hoping to leave about 4 am to arrive about 8 pm.  I'm excited and can't wait...DH is more envisioning national lampoons (even though we have driven it several times before).


----------



## Minniedap

We are leaving from Wisconsin Friday, June 7th for our yearly trip to Disney.  We are leaving at 2pm and usually drive down I-65.  I'm hearing I-57 is a much more relaxing route. Any input would be appreciated.  What construction projects does I-65 have going on?


----------



## AaronInWI

Minniedap said:


> We are leaving from Wisconsin Friday, June 7th for our yearly trip to Disney.  We are leaving at 2pm and usually drive down I-65.  I'm hearing I-57 is a much more relaxing route. Any input would be appreciated.  What construction projects does I-65 have going on?


For absolutely no reason other than "just because", we take 65 down and 57 home. I will agree that 57 is more relaxing. The semi-truck traffic seems less, and (if I recall) a lot more foliage along 57 as well. As you well know, you hit a few big cities between Milwaukee and Nashville on 65. On 57, once you are past Chicago the biggest city you'll see before Nashville is probably Champaign. We're planning on taking 57 both ways on our drive this September. Being a small town boy, it is neat seeing the big cities on 65, but the older I get the more I want a relaxing drive.

EDIT TO ADD: The one issue with 57 is that Illinois is a big honkin' state. When you take 65, you can "clear" Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, before getting to Tennessee. It _feels_ like you are making progress. On 57, you'll be in Illinois for a good 7-8 hours.


----------



## dvczerfs

AaronInWI said:


> For absolutely no reason other than "just because", we take 65 down and 57 home. I will agree that 57 is more relaxing. The semi-truck traffic seems less, and (if I recall) a lot more foliage along 57 as well. As you well know, you hit a few big cities between Milwaukee and Nashville on 65. On 57, once you are past Chicago the biggest city you'll see before Nashville is probably Champaign. We're planning on taking 57 both ways on our drive this September. Being a small town boy, it is neat seeing the big cities on 65, but the older I get the more I want a relaxing drive.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: The one issue with 57 is that Illinois is a big honkin' state. When you take 65, you can "clear" Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, before getting to Tennessee. It _feels_ like you are making progress. On 57, you'll be in Illinois for a good 7-8 hours.


7-8 hours in one state... geez, I complain about Virginia. Lol
How long of a drive is that from Wisconsin?


----------



## Minniedap

From the southeast corner of Wisconsin, we generally make it in 19 hours.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Minniedap said:


> From the southeast corner of Wisconsin, we generally make it in 19 hours.


That’s the same as our drive from MA.


----------



## BC1836

CBS-TV Orlando report from minutes ago: additional construction delays (266 days, to be specific) will postpone the completion of Florida's Ultimate I-4 project until September, 2021. 

All the best!


----------



## capegirl

BC1836 said:


> CBS-TV Orlando report from minutes ago: additional construction delays (266 days, to be specific) will postpone the completion of Florida's Ultimate I-4 project until September, 2021.
> 
> All the best!



   Figures. The 'ultimate' delay.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> CBS-TV Orlando report from minutes ago: additional construction delays (266 days, to be specific) will postpone the completion of Florida's Ultimate I-4 project until September, 2021.
> 
> All the best!


Last four years or so we have been hitting Jax. at 3am on a Saturday morning. No traffic all the way into WDW.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Last four years or so we have been hitting Jax. at 3am on a Saturday morning. No traffic all the way into WDW.



Indeed, you have to be creative time-wise if I-4 is part of your WDW route.

The local Orlando news minutes ago suggested that additional construction delays may be forthcoming.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Tomorrow is the 115 day mark on the countdown. Got the inside of T&C limited ready for the next trip.
Got the double bed in, empty cooler,snack bag, changed all the batteries in the flashlights and cleaned and vacuumed what little was in there when we came home in March. 
It got inspected and oil changed. A few bags that are ready are in the back. She has treated us well the last few years. Six trips and she has a total of 15,000 miles on it.lol 
We call it the Disney van, it's the only time it leaves the garage. Lol 
Since we do nap in it, with the a/c on in September, I have an RV carbon monoxide detector for it. Heat kills co detectors so it's the last thing we put in the van and the first thing that comes out when we get there. We never had a problem but better safe than sorry.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Tomorrow is the 115 day mark on the countdown. Got the inside of T&C limited ready for the next trip.
> Got the double bed in, empty cooler,snack bag, changed all the batteries in the flashlights and cleaned and vacuumed what little was in there when we came home in March.
> It got inspected and oil changed. A few bags that are ready are in the back. She has treated us well the last few years. Six trips and she has a total of 15,000 miles on it.lol
> We call it the Disney van, it's the only time it leaves the garage. Lol
> Since we do nap in it, with the a/c on in September, I have an RV carbon monoxide detector for it. Heat kills co detectors so it's the last thing we put in the van and the first thing that comes out when we get there. We never had a problem but better safe than sorry.
> View attachment 400551 View attachment 400552



But where does your luggage fit?


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> But where does your luggage fit?


Hard to see in the pictures but the picture with the vacation club blanket, I fit everything in the space where that blanket is. Under that blanket now is two duffle bags. I can get two large suite cases, another two dufflebags, garment bag and dw laptop/ work bag in that space and still see out the back window.
All the seats are folded under and I built out of plywood and some 2x3 that partition wall.
The floor where you see the bed, is 3/8 plywood and twelve inches of memory foam. I didn't put the blanks and two king sizes pillows in it yet. It's more comfortable than our bed in the house. Lol
For a few years we used our Mercedes and just not enough room.
See the card board in the first picture, they fit in the windows in the back. When we arrive around 6am, there was no traffic on I95 or I4, we let them know we are here,bell service takes all our bags, hang out on the Boardwalk, get something to eat, renew our APs etc... and go back to the van. Start the van, get the A/C cranking. Dw will go on her laptop to check some emails, it has a fold down screen on the ceiling, I'll hook it to my iPad, watch tv and take a snooze while our room is getting ready. We have been lucky the last few years our room is ready between 10-12.
When we stay at the Poly, we open Tambu lounge after our nap. Lol
We don't plan anything on arrival day but dinner at around 6:30pm in Epcot. So we are in no rush to do anything.
Our September trips our 15 day stays so we dont rush to do much.
February is 7 days and stay at the Poly and we hang out for the most part where the monorail or boat can take us.
Lol


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Hard to see in the pictures but the picture with the vacation club blanket, I fit everything in the space where that blanket is. Under that blanket now is two duffle bags. I can get two large suite cases, another two dufflebags, garment bag and dw laptop/ work bag in that space and still see out the back window.
> All the seats are folded under and I built out of plywood and some 2x3 that partition wall.
> The floor where you see the bed, is 3/8 plywood and twelve inches of memory foam. I didn't put the blanks and two king sizes pillows in it yet. It's more comfortable than our bed in the house. Lol
> For a few years we used our Mercedes and just not enough room.
> See the card board in the first picture, they fit in the windows in the back. When we arrive around 6am, there was no traffic on I95 or I4, we let them know we are here,bell service takes all our bags, hang out on the Boardwalk, get something to eat, renew our APs etc... and go back to the van. Start the van, get the A/C cranking. Dw will go on her laptop to check some emails, it has a fold down screen on the ceiling, I'll hook it to my iPad, watch tv and take a snooze while our room is getting ready. We have been lucky the last few years our room is ready between 10-12.
> When we stay at the Poly, we open Tambu lounge after our nap. Lol
> We don't plan anything on arrival day but dinner at around 6:30pm in Epcot. So we are in no rush to do anything.
> Our September trips our 15 day stays so we dont rush to do much.
> February is 7 days and stay at the Poly and we hang out for the most part where the monorail or boat can take us.
> Lol



Wow, all I can say is you are the king of organization!


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Wow, all I can say is you are the king of organization!


Lol. I'm not sure if it's organization or OCD. 
Every trip, I would say to myself, I should do this, or I should do that for more room etc....
Someone mentioned I should get a small motor home. I don't want to go that far because it would slow us down. 
Hopefully it won't be too many more years till I know longer qualify for this thread. 
BC, in laws took there house in Florida off the market. Father in law said if he feels good in the fall they are going back.lol He's doing pretty good.


----------



## BC1836

Just now: Small plane hit a car just off I-4. Supposedly, no fatalities.

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> Just now: Small plane hit a car just off I-4. Supposedly, no fatalities.
> 
> All the best!



Live now on WFLA New Channel 8 facebook page


----------



## mjmyers10

It's been about 3 years since our last drive to Disney World. We've been grabbing $29 each way flights out of Trenton so we've just be doing long weekends. But now we have a 2+ week WDW, DCL, Vero trip next month. We are in eastern PA but we are going to try the 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 route. We'll leave on a Thursday night after work and get almost through VA. Trying to find a good place to stay over on the drive back. We'll be spending a good part of the day in the parks before driving back so something in SC would be ideal. Typically, we go for Hilton hotels for the points! Any tips or suggestions on this route would be appreciated.


----------



## BC1836

Latest I-4 report: a shooting from one vehicle to another at Deltona; victim in stable condition. Fatal crash as one driver exited I-4 for I-95.

Be careful out there on the road.

All the best!


----------



## MamaJessie

dvczerfs said:


> 7-8 hours in one state... geez, I complain about Virginia.


My thoughts exactly.

I haven't posted in here forever, looking forward to another road trip this summer and catching up on this thread.

Anyone have a good - often updated - app for exits?  We had downloaded one last trip and the info was out of date, which was super fun when getting off the highway for nothing lol.  Thanks for any tips!


----------



## pwdebbie

mjmyers10 said:


> It's been about 3 years since our last drive to Disney World. We've been grabbing $29 each way flights out of Trenton so we've just be doing long weekends. But now we have a 2+ week WDW, DCL, Vero trip next month. We are in eastern PA but we are going to try the 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 route. We'll leave on a Thursday night after work and get almost through VA. Trying to find a good place to stay over on the drive back. We'll be spending a good part of the day in the parks before driving back so something in SC would be ideal. Typically, we go for Hilton hotels for the points! Any tips or suggestions on this route would be appreciated.



There are a good many hotels in Orangeburg, about a six-hour drive from Orlando.  Stick with a chain hotel.  We tried one that was "highly recommended" on Trip Advisor (it has "Southern" in its name) that was a local hotel and it was a nightmare.  I still can't figure out why it continues to get good reviews.  I just checked and there is a "Tru by Hilton" at the exit (145?) for Rt. 601.


----------



## dvczerfs

mjmyers10 said:


> It's been about 3 years since our last drive to Disney World. We've been grabbing $29 each way flights out of Trenton so we've just be doing long weekends. But now we have a 2+ week WDW, DCL, Vero trip next month. We are in eastern PA but we are going to try the 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 route. We'll leave on a Thursday night after work and get almost through VA. Trying to find a good place to stay over on the drive back. We'll be spending a good part of the day in the parks before driving back so something in SC would be ideal. Typically, we go for Hilton hotels for the points! Any tips or suggestions on this route would be appreciated.


Be careful on I77 in the Charlotte area, there is a huge construction project going on. Moves right along for the most part but don't hit it at rush. 
If we stop, we hit Hampton Inn. Haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## dvczerfs

MamaJessie said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I haven't posted in here forever, looking forward to another road trip this summer and catching up on this thread.
> 
> Anyone have a good - often updated - app for exits?  We had downloaded one last trip and the info was out of date, which was super fun when getting off the highway for nothing lol.  Thanks for any tips!


Can't help ya, im old, I still use the big blue signs. LOL Then again, I don't stop to often. Lol


----------



## bluezy

pwdebbie said:


> There are a good many hotels in Orangeburg, about a six-hour drive from Orlando.  Stick with a chain hotel.  We tried one that was "highly recommended" on Trip Advisor (it has "Southern" in its name) that was a local hotel and it was a nightmare.  I still can't figure out why it continues to get good reviews.  I just checked and there is a "Tru by Hilton" at the exit (145?) for Rt. 601.



Slightly off topic but we just stayed at a Tru by Hilton for the first time  last week. Really enjoyed the hotel and will definitely stay there again.


----------



## MamaJessie

dvczerfs said:


> Can't help ya, im old, I still use the big blue signs. LOL Then again, I don't stop to often. Lol


I prefer apps because I like knowing how quickly I can get off and on the highway again when possible. 
But with unreliable apps and service, I am still happy those blue signs are there when I need them!


----------



## mjmyers10

bluezy said:


> Slightly off topic but we just stayed at a Tru by Hilton for the first time last week. Really enjoyed the hotel and will definitely stay there again.



How do you find the Tru by Hilton breakfast compares to Hampton Inn?


----------



## bluezy

mjmyers10 said:


> How do you find the Tru by Hilton breakfast compares to Hampton Inn?



It's been awhile since I stayed at a Hampton Inn...I think it was last June.  I remember thinking their breakfast was a notch above the Choice hotels (but I don't remember what specifically made me think that).  I felt the same way about the breakfast at Tru but I know it was because of the extra "details".  They had the standard scrambled eggs and sausage, but offered the ingredients to make huevos rancheros out of those scrambled eggs.  I think there was at least one or two other "stir ins" for the scrambled eggs.  Their waffle irons produced waffle sticks/boats rather than the usual round waffles.  They had at least 6 different kinds of syrup for the waffles (including several fruit flavors and chocolate syrup) as well as whipped cream!  They had 4 or 5 kinds of bagels, a few donuts, 2 or 3 kinds of danish, and english muffins.  They had a large bowl of vanilla greek yogurt and a large crockpot of oatmeal along with probably 6 or 8 different "stir ins" (chocolate chips, granola, raisins, nuts, etc.) that you could add to those.  There were several different fresh fruits along with a few kinds of cereal. They also offered hard boiled eggs (still in the shell) as well as some muffins.  At least one of the muffin flavors (carrot) was labeled as "breakfast in muffin" and was indicated as a "grab and go" breakfast.   There might have been a few other things, but those are the ones I can remember.   They didn't seem to have any type of hash brown/home fries option but there were plenty of other items.


----------



## mjmyers10

pwdebbie said:


> There are a good many hotels in Orangeburg, about a six-hour drive from Orlando.  Stick with a chain hotel.  We tried one that was "highly recommended" on Trip Advisor (it has "Southern" in its name) that was a local hotel and it was a nightmare.  I still can't figure out why it continues to get good reviews.  I just checked and there is a "Tru by Hilton" at the exit (145?) for Rt. 601.



Thank you! I think we'll end up here or potentially the Hampton Inn in Fort Mill, SC.


----------



## dvczerfs

Got this message from a friend last night. A little late but if you are heading that way.


----------



## rg35

MamaJessie said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I haven't posted in here forever, looking forward to another road trip this summer and catching up on this thread.
> 
> Anyone have a good - often updated - app for exits?  We had downloaded one last trip and the info was out of date, which was super fun when getting off the highway for nothing lol.  Thanks for any tips!



Try iExit (android at least, not sure if it's for iOS as well). We have found it to be very helpful.


----------



## LadyBeBop

rg35 said:


> Try iExit (android at least, not sure if it's for iOS as well). We have found it to be very helpful.



Love it.  There's an iOS version.  Have it on my iPhone.


----------



## BC1836

MamaJessie said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I haven't posted in here forever, looking forward to another road trip this summer and catching up on this thread.
> 
> Anyone have a good - often updated - app for exits?  We had downloaded one last trip and the info was out of date, which was super fun when getting off the highway for nothing lol.  Thanks for any tips!



We don't use them; however, here's a link to a bunch of 'em: https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/road-trip-apps/index.html

All the best!


----------



## KCMA

Heading out Thursday noonish from Bowmanville Ontario  for trip two.. last one was this past September 

About 2166 miles round trip

Driving straight through on the way there.. stopping in Summersville WV on the way home


----------



## ddluvsdisney

KCMA said:


> Heading out Thursday noonish from Bowmanville Ontario  for trip two.. last one was this past September
> 
> About 2166 miles round trip
> 
> Driving straight through on the way there.. stopping in Summersville WV on the way home


Wow that is a long straight through drive!
I thought driving straight from MA was long drive. Be safe have fun


----------



## KCMA

ddluvsdisney said:


> Wow that is a long straight through drive!
> I thought driving straight from MA was long drive. Be safe have fun




Thanks!! Yes it’s quite the drive but our kids our kids are awesome travellers and they get a kick out of being in the car over night.. first trip as AP and DVC so very excited to get there and take full advantage!


----------



## ninafeliz

I just found this thread.  We will be driving from NW PA (Meadville, 90 min north of Pittsburgh) on June 13th.  Planning to do most of the trip the first day, we would like to arrive on Orlando around 1:00-2:00 the next day.  We are planning to get a hotel room on the way down, does anyone with experience have a good general location to plan our stop?  has anyone done roughly this drive and remember what cities would be a good goal for the long first day?  My DH would like to reserve somewhere ahead of time.  I think that's a bit risky, but he really wants to avoid the crappy roadside motels that we mostly seem to find if you wait until you need to stop.  We have only driven once, maybe 5 yrs ago, and the lower end chain motel that was the best of the lot at the exit we were near when we needed to stop was borderline scary! (maybe not quite that bad, but the crack under the door was probably 1-2 inches high and the rooms were... not nice.)  I know I need to do a little more research with distance and see where we'll be, but I thought maybe someone who had done it might have some thoughts or suggestions.

I hope this is an appropriate question, I guess I do't know what to expect from this thread and read the first page, then jumped to a question!


----------



## bluezy

ninafeliz said:


> I just found this thread.  We will be driving from NW PA (Meadville, 90 min north of Pittsburgh) on June 13th.  Planning to do most of the trip the first day, we would like to arrive on Orlando around 1:00-2:00 the next day.  We are planning to get a hotel room on the way down, does anyone with experience have a good general location to plan our stop?  has anyone done roughly this drive and remember what cities would be a good goal for the long first day?  My DH would like to reserve somewhere ahead of time.  I think that's a bit risky, but he really wants to avoid the crappy roadside motels that we mostly seem to find if you wait until you need to stop.  We have only driven once, maybe 5 yrs ago, and the lower end chain motel that was the best of the lot at the exit we were near when we needed to stop was borderline scary! (maybe not quite that bad, but the crack under the door was probably 1-2 inches high and the rooms were... not nice.)  I know I need to do a little more research with distance and see where we'll be, but I thought maybe someone who had done it might have some thoughts or suggestions.
> 
> I hope this is an appropriate question, I guess I do't know what to expect from this thread and read the first page, then jumped to a question!



We've made the drive from the Philadelphia area 8 times now.  I know that's the opposite corner of the state from you, but I'll share our experience.  When doing the drive over 2 days, we usually stop in Port Wentworth/Savannah (on I-95)  the first night.  That gives us about a 4 hour drive the next morning.  We used to make reservations at the Comfort Suites there (we usually have 3 or 5 kids with us so we need a suite) but there are many options.  

Honestly the last several trips we haven't made reservations anywhere and we haven't really had any trouble finding decent hotels (usually staying at a Choice Hotels or Hilton property.  We have never stayed at a crappy roadside motel -- I'm much too high maintenance for that.  lol.).  When we're ready to stop for the night (usually around 6:00 p.m.), we just get off at an exit with several hotels.  We'll park somewhere and use Expedia, Hotels.com, or similar website to find and book a room.  There have been a few rare occasions (maybe twice in 20+ hotel nights) when we've had to drive to the next exit to find a hotel with vacancy, but it's never been a big problem.  This plan might not work as well if we chose to drive until 8 or 9:00 at night as more rooms would be occupied by then.  The one time we did want to drive a little later, we still pulled over at 6:00 and booked a room based on where we planned to drive to that night.  It's a lot easier to estimate where you'll be in 2 hours rather than where you're going to be in 2 weeks before you've even left your driveway.    If you do decide to book a room before you leave, I strongly suggest booking something that can be canceled by 6:00 p.m. with no penalty as you just never know how the weather and traffic will affect your drive.  On one trip (that we thankfully hadn't made advanced reservations on) there was a huge accident on I-95 in VA.  The road was closed in both directions for most of the day and traffic on the alternate routes was horrendous.  We had planned to drive to the southern end of NC that day but only made it to southern VA.  Fortunately we were doing the drive over 3 days that trip so it really wasn't a big deal, but we wouldn't have wanted to keep driving to the town we had planned to stop in just because we had made a hotel reservation there.  

We just got home from a road trip to Texas and used this same strategy for hotels for that drive.  Worked great.


----------



## ninafeliz

bluezy said:


> We've made the drive from the Philadelphia area 8 times now.  I know that's the opposite corner of the state from you, but I'll share our experience.  When doing the drive over 2 days, we usually stop in Port Wentworth/Savannah (on I-95)  the first night.  That gives us about a 4 hour drive the next morning.  We used to make reservations at the Comfort Suites there (we usually have 3 or 5 kids with us so we need a suite) but there are many options.
> 
> Honestly the last several trips we haven't made reservations anywhere and we haven't really had any trouble finding decent hotels (usually staying at a Choice Hotels or Hilton property.  We have never stayed at a crappy roadside motel -- I'm much too high maintenance for that.  lol.).  When we're ready to stop for the night (usually around 6:00 p.m.), we just get off at an exit with several hotels.  We'll park somewhere and use Expedia, Hotels.com, or similar website to find and book a room.  There have been a few rare occasions (maybe twice in 20+ hotel nights) when we've had to drive to the next exit to find a hotel with vacancy, but it's never been a big problem.  This plan might not work as well if we chose to drive until 8 or 9:00 at night as more rooms would be occupied by then.  The one time we did want to drive a little later, we still pulled over at 6:00 and booked a room based on where we planned to drive to that night.  It's a lot easier to estimate where you'll be in 2 hours rather than where you're going to be in 2 weeks before you've even left your driveway.    If you do decide to book a room before you leave, I strongly suggest booking something that can be canceled by 6:00 p.m. with no penalty as you just never know how the weather and traffic will affect your drive.  On one trip (that we thankfully hadn't made advanced reservations on) there was a huge accident on I-95 in VA.  The road was closed in both directions for most of the day and traffic on the alternate routes was horrendous.  We had planned to drive to the southern end of NC that day but only made it to southern VA.  Fortunately we were doing the drive over 3 days that trip so it really wasn't a big deal, but we wouldn't have wanted to keep driving to the town we had planned to stop in just because we had made a hotel reservation there.
> 
> We just got home from a road trip to Texas and used this same strategy for hotels for that drive.  Worked great.


Thanks for the advice, all good thoughts!

 The crappy motel we stayed at was a choice hotel loI!  I guess we were hoping for another step up this time!


----------



## bluezy

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks for the advice, all good thoughts!
> 
> The crappy motel we stayed at was a choice hotel loI!  I guess we were hoping for another step up this time!



Yeah, we've had some Choice Hotels in the past that were definitely in need of an update/refurb.  We make sure to pay closer attention to the reviews on the websites before booking now and haven't had any more problems.  If the property gets lower than a 4 out of 5 rating, we won't even consider it.  Even a 4.5 out of 5 makes us look at what the lower ratings were fore.  I really like seeing comments along the lines of "recently renovated" or "brand new hotel".


----------



## pwdebbie

ninafeliz said:


> I just found this thread.  We will be driving from NW PA (Meadville, 90 min north of Pittsburgh) on June 13th.  Planning to do most of the trip the first day, we would like to arrive on Orlando around 1:00-2:00 the next day.  We are planning to get a hotel room on the way down, does anyone with experience have a good general location to plan our stop?  has anyone done roughly this drive and remember what cities would be a good goal for the long first day?  My DH would like to reserve somewhere ahead of time.  I think that's a bit risky, but he really wants to avoid the crappy roadside motels that we mostly seem to find if you wait until you need to stop.  We have only driven once, maybe 5 yrs ago, and the lower end chain motel that was the best of the lot at the exit we were near when we needed to stop was borderline scary! (maybe not quite that bad, but the crack under the door was probably 1-2 inches high and the rooms were... not nice.)  I know I need to do a little more research with distance and see where we'll be, but I thought maybe someone who had done it might have some thoughts or suggestions.
> 
> I hope this is an appropriate question, I guess I do't know what to expect from this thread and read the first page, then jumped to a question!



I'm near Gettysburg and take the 81-77-26-95 route.  We stop at Orangeburg, SC along 26.  This gets us past Charlotte and Columbia.  We arrive in Disney early afternoon from there.  There are a lot of hotels to choose from, just avoid the one with "Southern" in the name.  We believed the reviews and have never stayed in such a dump in our life.  The chains are all good choices.


----------



## BC1836

Alas, our reverse round-trip drive (FL to NJ, NJ to FL) was cancelled due to a family health issue.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

Sorry to hear that.  I am sure “the other exit 67” would have been glad to see you again!


----------



## amcnj

Sorry to hear that.  I am sure “the other exit 67” would have been glad to see you again!

And sorry for the double post.  It wasn’t posting so I hit it again and somehow got a double!


----------



## BC1836

amcnj said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I am sure “the other exit 67” would have been glad to see you again!



Thanks for your concern. The health issue also prevented us from going to WDW in May, the only month we have missed since we moved to central FL 18 months ago.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Eighteen months ago today [June 1, 2019], we made the permanent move from NJ to central FL, just 59.4 miles away from WDW. We wonder if any other of our fellow 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers are considering a move to FL one day?

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Eighteen months ago today [June 1, 2019], we made the permanent move from NJ to central FL, just 59.4 miles away from WDW. We wonder if any other of our fellow 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers are considering a move to FL one day?
> 
> All the best!


Yes!!
We have owned a vacation condo there for 6 years and I am counting down the days to move permanently. We had always said when my youngest graduates, but it’s not that easy. 
He graduates Friday night and will to be playing junior hockey in the fall. He’s also not ready to move away to college. 
So I guess we’ll be waiting a little longer.


----------



## MamaJessie

We want to be snowbirds one day.  DH has a union job so we know exactly what he would make moving to a different local and it is too much of a pay cut to go from CT to FL so it isn't realistic that we could move while he is still working.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Alas, our reverse round-trip drive (FL to NJ, NJ to FL) was cancelled due to a family health issue.
> 
> All the best!


Sorry to hear that BC, I know you were looking forward to the drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Eighteen months ago today [June 1, 2019], we made the permanent move from NJ to central FL, just 59.4 miles away from WDW. We wonder if any other of our fellow 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers are considering a move to FL one day?
> 
> All the best!


I don't know what your talking about. Lol  We are ready now. We have talked about it for the last 35 years. Our little baby is 26, still at home and won't leave lol, but she is ready to get back to living in Fl herself. Like most, we have retirement issues, we both have worked at the same jobs we've had for years and in less than 14 months, retirement goals, time etc. will be reached. Can't throw a lot of years of service away for a few months.   We are still to young to retire but I'm sure there is plenty of work in Fl. 
Kind of playing it by ear, I have work to do on the house (which some know it 
has started ) before we can get it on the market. 
My inlaws are getting up in age, my father in law isn't doing to good but still hanging in there. They were snow birds, with fil health issues they have decided to stay up north for the winter. He has spent more days in Manatee hospital than his home in Florida the past few years. Dw and dd made a few emergency flights to Florida this past winter and it's just to hard being 1300 miles away at his time of life on everyone So we are in a hold pattern for now. 
I spend more time on Zillow than any other website lol. 
We know we are going into central Florida area and we want concrete!!! We have been through two hurricanes and know the importance of inland, away from storm surge and a sturdy concrete structure, we're not leaving. Lol (I've seen that too).
We both will need  "low pressure " jobs, still need healthcare but maybe I'll go work for the mouse, not sure if I could handle the general public.lol
We are not moving to Florida for WDW, we are both tired of freezing our butts off, shoveling and looking out the window nine months out of the year seeing brown trees, grey skies an dead grass. Just want some sun. Lol
So, it's gonna happen sooner than later, when the time comes, it's going to be quick. Most decisions have been made. 
(Maybe even your neighbor BC lol )


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Yes!!
> We have owned a vacation condo there for 6 years and I am counting down the days to move permanently. We had always said when my youngest graduates, but it’s not that easy.
> He graduates Friday night and will to be playing junior hockey in the fall. He’s also not ready to move away to college.
> So I guess we’ll be waiting a little longer.


Junior hockey!!! Maybe we'll get to see him one day soon here in the lehigh valley!!! DD and myself are season ticket holds for the Flyers AHL affiliate Lehigh Valley Phantoms. This past season, the NCAA held some finals here in the LV at the PPL center home of the Phantoms. 
That is one thing we are going to miss a lot, hockey season!


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> We wonder if any other of our fellow 2,000+ mile round-trip drivers are considering a move to FL one day?
> 
> All the best!



My husband's health has been precarious for years and with the newest changes, I'm not sure how much longer he will be here.  I've told him that when he's gone, the for-sale-as-is sign goes up (he hasn't been able to take care of the house for years) and I'm moving south (or getting a small RV and hitting the road). (If my parents are still alive, I will move five hours away to where they live first in order to take care of them.  I'd be there now if it weren't for dh.)  

DD #1 moved to KY six years ago and we've been able to travel to see her exactly one time.  DD #2 moves to Savannah in eleven days  and I don't think we will be driving there ever. We haven't gone to WDW since 2015 because of his health and the resulting decrease in income and increase in costs. DS #1 plans to move to Maryland's Eastern Shore in eight years, and DS #2, well he has his issues and we don't see him any more. So, all that to say that, Yes, moving to FL has been on my radar since our first visit in 2007. I've looked online at senior complexes that offer condo apartments. I don't want any responsibility for property maintenance. And I don't want a golf course, lol.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Junior hockey!!! Maybe we'll get to see him one day soon here in the lehigh valley!!! DD and myself are season ticket holds for the Flyers AHL affiliate Lehigh Valley Phantoms. This past season, the NCAA held some finals here in the LV at the PPL center home of the Phantoms.
> That is one thing we are going to miss a lot, hockey season!


He is a good hockey player but not that good. Lol There are so many levels of junior hockey. I always thought junior players were the ones who played in the olympics. Lol
It has been his passion since he was 6 years old. So I can’t just let him give up a dream to move to FL. You’d be surprised how much hockey there is in FL actually.
We can wait a few more years to see what comes out of this. We’re hoping it just helps him to get bigger and stronger to play D2 or D3 college hockey because he’s not ready yet.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> My husband's health has been precarious for years and with the newest changes, I'm not sure how much longer he will be here.  I've told him that when he's gone, the for-sale-as-is sign goes up (he hasn't been able to take care of the house for years) and I'm moving south (or getting a small RV and hitting the road). (If my parents are still alive, I will move five hours away to where they live first in order to take care of them.  I'd be there now if it weren't for dh.)
> 
> DD #1 moved to KY six years ago and we've been able to travel to see her exactly one time.  DD #2 moves to Savannah in eleven days  and I don't think we will be driving there ever. We haven't gone to WDW since 2015 because of his health and the resulting decrease in income and increase in costs. DS #1 plans to move to Maryland's Eastern Shore in eight years, and DS #2, well he has his issues and we don't see him any more. So, all that to say that, Yes, moving to FL has been on my radar since our first visit in 2007. I've looked online at senior complexes that offer condo apartments. I don't want any responsibility for property maintenance. And I don't want a golf course, lol.


Sorry to hear about the health issues. Family first.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> He is a good hockey player but not that good. Lol There are so many levels of junior hockey. I always thought junior players were the ones who played in the olympics. Lol
> It has been his passion since he was 6 years old. So I can’t just let him give up a dream to move to FL. You’d be surprised how much hockey there is in FL actually.
> We can wait a few more years to see what comes out of this. We’re hoping it just helps him to get bigger and stronger to play D2 or D3 college hockey because he’s not ready yet.


You never know, wish him all the luck in the world! Yah, I know there's a lot of hockey in Florida but ..... it's just not the same as what you grew up with. We miss it every off season.  It's pretty cool watching them come up in the ranks, dd and I always comment, we knew him when he was sitting on the bench in the AHL.lol 
Pro hockey players are just a different breed. We go to all the season ticket holder events and they are all just a bunch of great kids. They go out of there way to sign anything you want, shoot the breeze and take pictures. 
Most other pro sports they look at you like you owe them something.


----------



## dvczerfs

Anyone else use this brand of luggage? We needed a small, carry on type bag. Zipper broke on our old one and it was getting ready for retirement. 
Should be coming ups tomorrow. 
We kinda added another day onto our two week stay at the Boardwalk in September and decided to stay over night in Kingland Georgia. Not to fear, we will be up at 2:30am on Saturday morning so I can drive through Jax and Orlando with very little traffic.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Sorry to hear about the health issues. Family first.



Thanks, Dave.  Lyme Disease stinks, almost 27 years of Lyme Disease stinks even more.  At least a doctor at Hershey, one of the earliest researchers, caught it after he'd had it 2.5 years, but by then he was already in the late (or chronic) stage due to lack of treatment.  The signs as you enter PA ought to read, "Welcome to PA, the state with the highest number of confirmed cases of Lyme Disease in the nation.  Enter at your own risk."


----------



## MamaJessie

pwdebbie said:


> Thanks, Dave.  Lyme Disease stinks, almost 27 years of Lyme Disease stinks even more.  At least a doctor at Hershey, one of the earliest researchers, caught it after he'd had it 2.5 years, but by then he was already in the late (or chronic) stage due to lack of treatment.  The signs as you enter PA ought to read, "Welcome to PA, the state with the highest number of confirmed cases of Lyme Disease in the nation.  Enter at your own risk."


Lyme does suck, my son had it when he was 5 for about 4 months before they tested for lyme.  11 years later and he still gets migraines :\


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> You never know, wish him all the luck in the world! Yah, I know there's a lot of hockey in Florida but ..... it's just not the same as what you grew up with. We miss it every off season.  It's pretty cool watching them come up in the ranks, dd and I always comment, we knew him when he was sitting on the bench in the AHL.lol
> Pro hockey players are just a different breed. We go to all the season ticket holder events and they are all just a bunch of great kids. They go out of there way to sign anything you want, shoot the breeze and take pictures.
> Most other pro sports they look at you like you owe them something.


I know what you mean I kinda go through withdrawals in the off season. 
I just can’t imagine him not playing hockey. 
We go watch the Providence Bruins (AHL for Boston) yeah those guys are great! 
We are watching Boston and psyched about Stanley cup!!
When we were in FL in April we were able to watch a couple of playoff games at ESPN club. That is always fun!!
GO B’s!!!! Tied 1-1 right now


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 405787
> Anyone else use this brand of luggage? We needed a small, carry on type bag. Zipper broke on our old one and it was getting ready for retirement.
> Should be coming ups tomorrow.
> We kinda added another day onto our two week stay at the Boardwalk in September and decided to stay over night in Kingland Georgia. Not to fear, we will be up at 2:30am on Saturday morning so I can drive through Jax and Orlando with very little traffic.


My DS has a ful backpack, but that is way nicer than his backpack!!
LOVE  it!!!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 405787
> Anyone else use this brand of luggage? We needed a small, carry on type bag. Zipper broke on our old one and it was getting ready for retirement.
> Should be coming ups tomorrow.
> We kinda added another day onto our two week stay at the Boardwalk in September and decided to stay over night in Kingland Georgia. Not to fear, we will be up at 2:30am on Saturday morning so I can drive through Jax and Orlando with very little traffic.



Swivel wheeled-luggage is the only way to go!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> I know what you mean I kinda go through withdrawals in the off season.
> I just can’t imagine him not playing hockey.
> We go watch the Providence Bruins (AHL for Boston) yeah those guys are great!
> We are watching Boston and psyched about Stanley cup!!
> When we were in FL in April we were able to watch a couple of playoff games at ESPN club. That is always fun!!
> GO B’s!!!! Tied 1-1 right now


We see Providence a lot here in Allentown. 
Go Blues !!! Lol (sorry)


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> My DS has a ful backpack, but that is way nicer than his backpack!!
> LOVE ❤ it!!!


We got it!! Looks pretty good, good quality, laid out pretty good. 
You can put a cell phone charging cell on the inside and it has a USB port on the outside of it. LOL


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Swivel wheeled-luggage is the only way to go!
> 
> All the best!


Swivel is nice. For me it don't make to much of a difference. I carry it to the van , drive it 1100 miles and bell service takes it out. Lol.
Tammy and Briana fly more than I so I'm sure it will come in handy.
94 days and counting!!!


----------



## ninafeliz

pwdebbie said:


> I'm near Gettysburg and take the 81-77-26-95 route.  We stop at Orangeburg, SC along 26.  This gets us past Charlotte and Columbia.  We arrive in Disney early afternoon from there.  There are a lot of hotels to choose from, just avoid the one with "Southern" in the name.  We believed the reviews and have never stayed in such a dump in our life.  The chains are all good choices.  View attachment 404383


It looks like we will probably take 79-19-77-26-95, and it looks like Orangeburg is about a 10 yr drive for us.  I was hoping to get a little further, but it's possible that might be too ambitious for us!  That will leave around 6 hrs for us the next day (give or take), and I was hoping to have 4-5.  It will also depend on how early we start, and obviously how much construction we hit and how long stops take with 4 kids.  Balancing getting moving with letting the kids run, play, and eat. So thanks, that is a good guide for a goal to make it at least that far, since you finish the drive the next day by early afternoon.


----------



## pwdebbie

ninafeliz said:


> It looks like we will probably take 79-19-77-26-95, and it looks like Orangeburg is about a 10 yr drive for us.  I was hoping to get a little further, but it's possible that might be too ambitious for us!  That will leave around 6 hrs for us the next day (give or take), and I was hoping to have 4-5.  It will also depend on how early we start, and obviously how much construction we hit and how long stops take with 4 kids.  Balancing getting moving with letting the kids run, play, and eat. So thanks, that is a good guide for a goal to make it at least that far, since you finish the drive the next day by early afternoon.


Just one more hint I picked up from this thread years ago.  95 - I4 - 417 (toll road).  You avoid all the problems of I4 through Orlando, this goes around the east side.  You will have to go through several toll booths, but so worth it!


----------



## mjmyers10

pwdebbie said:


> Just one more hint I picked up from this thread years ago.  95 - I4 - 417 (toll road).  You avoid all the problems of I4 through Orlando, this goes around the east side.  You will have to go through several toll booths, but so worth it!



This is our plan. We bought a Sunpass during our last drive and you don't even know you are paying a toll!


----------



## Sunelis

Just found this thread recently. I've done the drive from Montreal to Orlando as a solo driver at least 20 times in the last 10 years. Sometime straight thru... Sometime 1 night stop... Sometime 2 nights stop. It always depend on traffic or how tired I am. I always give myself at least 2 full days to travel so I don't feel pressure if there's a problem. My next time is the last week of August.


----------



## BC1836

Latest I-4 problem today: flooding at MM 85.1 due to what looks like an improper grading of the new highway at that section. One lane open for a while.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> Latest I-4 problem today: flooding at MM 85.1 due to what looks like an improper grading of the new highway at that section. One lane open for a while.
> 
> All the best!



And it flooded again yesterday. Be prepared.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Walt Disney World Speedway regular gas: $2.46.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

The home page (#1) has been updated to include all driving records and status levels.

All the best!


----------



## rg35

ninafeliz said:


> I just found this thread.  We will be driving from NW PA (Meadville, 90 min north of Pittsburgh) on June 13th.  Planning to do most of the trip the first day, we would like to arrive on Orlando around 1:00-2:00 the next day.  We are planning to get a hotel room on the way down, does anyone with experience have a good general location to plan our stop?  has anyone done roughly this drive and remember what cities would be a good goal for the long first day?  My DH would like to reserve somewhere ahead of time.  I think that's a bit risky, but he really wants to avoid the crappy roadside motels that we mostly seem to find if you wait until you need to stop.  We have only driven once, maybe 5 yrs ago, and the lower end chain motel that was the best of the lot at the exit we were near when we needed to stop was borderline scary! (maybe not quite that bad, but the crack under the door was probably 1-2 inches high and the rooms were... not nice.)  I know I need to do a little more research with distance and see where we'll be, but I thought maybe someone who had done it might have some thoughts or suggestions.
> 
> I hope this is an appropriate question, I guess I do't know what to expect from this thread and read the first page, then jumped to a question!



On our first two drives from NYC we have stopped in Santee, SC and stayed at the Hampton Inn there. In 2018 we pushed as far south as Savannah, GA. We stayed in Hampton Inn there as well. We book the rooms in advance. This year we are staying in Savannah again on the way down, as we learned that we like having less driving to do on day 2. Santee probably doesn't make sense for you if you're coming I26, which hits I95 south of Santee. There are a lot of low to mid-priced hotel chains seemingly everywhere nowadays. 
Orangeburg/route 601 is probably a good bet for you with a lot of choice, with easy access on and off the interstate.

We have always done the return trip in a straight shot.


----------



## rg35

pwdebbie said:


> I'm near Gettysburg



So you have a Gettysburg address?


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Walt Disney World Speedway regular gas: $2.46.
> 
> All the best!


$2.80 here.


----------



## pwdebbie

rg35 said:


> So you have a Gettysburg address?


 Actually, no, 20 minutes west in a village in the mountains. People know Gettysburg so it is easiest to just say that we are near there.


----------



## BC1836

Next Wednesday, we begin our drive of 503,712 feet to WDW.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Time for a drive to the Yacht Club!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Disney Speedway regular today: $2.31.

Be careful driving on I-4.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Just returned from a two-night GFR stay. No major driving issues entering or exiting World Drive or other roads. Disney Speedway regular: $2.50.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Just now (6/28), local TV news provided a construction detour heads up for drivers using the the I-95 Exit 260B to get onto I-4. Pay attention as you get closer to the exit.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

It took a while for Florida to join most of the other states but starting on Monday, July 1, 2019: no texting and driving. Other rules also apply about phones, Bluetooth, etc.

All the best!


----------



## doubletoast

I am still bronze and will probably stay there. We just made our 9th trip from the Greater Philadelphia area and I think the rest of the family is done with the drive and will probably fly from here on out. I get it, the drive can be hard, but I always liked the idea of easing into and out of the vacation with a car ride.


----------



## BC1836

Latest Orlando TV news report: I-4 is 8 months behind its initial completion date, and millions of additional dollars are needed. State legislature investigation in the works. As for now, don't expect I-4 to be completed until late 2021.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Latest Orlando TV news report: I-4 is 8 months behind its initial completion date, and millions of additional dollars are needed. State legislature investigation in the works. As for now, don't expect I-4 to be completed until late 2021.
> 
> All the best!


I can only speak from the early 70's, Jacksonville has been under construction for nearly 50 years. They get done with the south end of I95 in Jax, they move to the northern part of I95. They finish 20 plus years later and move back to the southern end of I95.
It's endless.
The only way I see around it, move south of Orlando. Lol
The last five years, I time my trip that I hit Jax around 3:30,4am on a Saturday morning. Gets me through Jax and Orlando and hit the world around 6am.
Avoiding all the traffic.
Same way heading north.
Anyone remember when I4 from I95 into the world for the most part was only two lanes in each direction? I know, bread was nickel too old man. Lol


----------



## Cars2006

Hoosier John said:


> East Coasters will recognize this:
> View attachment 377351


We will be seeing that sign in August.  We still haven't stop there yet.  Maybe this year


----------



## dvczerfs

Cars2006 said:


> We will be seeing that sign in August.  We still haven't stop there yet.  Maybe this year


We haven't seen it in a long time, we come down I26 and hit I95 south of sob. 
I'm guessing maybe fifteen years ago, and if it's still the same, I wouldn't waste the gas getting off the highway. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Here is my progress chart I use when driving down. I out run this chart by almost 45 minutes anymore but it includes rest stops, gas stops and drive thrus. For reference, home would be the I78 NJ, PA boarder. 
I also have one for the ride home. 
I also go a few different ways, I take this way if there isn't a chance of snow or ice. This way takes you through the Shenandoah Mountains. 
All depends on driving style, conditions, where you live etc... but all the map services has this way taking me about an hour from my house longer than going down I95. 
This way is actually two hours shorter than I95 for me. 
If you live in South Jersey or the Philly area, it won't work for you. Basically you have to be north of I78 or real close to it.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 414682
> 
> Here is my progress chart I use when driving down. I out run this chart by almost 45 minutes anymore but it includes rest stops, gas stops and drive thrus. For reference, home would be the I78 NJ, PA boarder.
> I also have one for the ride home.
> I also go a few different ways, I take this way if there isn't a chance of snow or ice. This way takes you through the Shenandoah Mountains.
> All depends on driving style, conditions, where you live etc... but all the map services has this way taking me about an hour from my house longer than going down I95.
> This way is actually two hours shorter than I95 for me.
> *If you live in South Jersey or the Philly area, it won't work for you. Basically you have to be north of I78 or real close to it.*



Indeed, when we lived at the Jersey Shore, the I-95 route was our only practical route. Did it 46 times, from 2002 to 2017.

All the best!


----------



## bluezy

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 414682
> 
> Here is my progress chart I use when driving down. I out run this chart by almost 45 minutes anymore but it includes rest stops, gas stops and drive thrus. For reference, home would be the I78 NJ, PA boarder.
> I also have one for the ride home.
> I also go a few different ways, I take this way if there isn't a chance of snow or ice. This way takes you through the Shenandoah Mountains.
> All depends on driving style, conditions, where you live etc... but all the map services has this way taking me about an hour from my house longer than going down I95.
> This way is actually two hours shorter than I95 for me.
> If you live in South Jersey or the Philly area, it won't work for you. Basically you have to be north of I78 or real close to it.



I keep trying to get my husband to try this route.  We're a little south of 78 but could be on that route within about 15 minutes.  He prefers to take his chances with I-95.  And the reality is that in 8 round trips over the last 18 years, we've only had one major traffic issue on that route (outside of minor short-lived slow downs) and we actually knew there was an issue before we left the house because Waze and Google maps warned us.  But since the incident was 3 hours away from home and we hadn't even left yet, we figured it would be cleared up by the time we got there.  Had we taken 2 minutes to find out exactly what the incident was, we would have taken the route you take.  Turned out there was a major accident that had both the NB & SB lanes of I-95 in VA closed for over 6 hours. The accident originated in the NB lanes but a 15-passenger van full of (unrestrained) passengers rolled end-over-end across the grass median and into the SB lanes.  There were numerous fatalities.  Very sad situation that caused a traffic nightmare....that we could have avoided if we had just googled it instead of assuming it would be clear by the time we got there.  Lesson learned.

If I ever have to help with the driving, we *will* be taking the route you take because I have no desire to attempt to drive through Wilmington, DC, Baltimore, Richmond, etc.  Either that, or I won't take over driving until we cross the VA/NC border.


----------



## dvczerfs

bluezy said:


> I keep trying to get my husband to try this route.  We're a little south of 78 but could be on that route within about 15 minutes.  He prefers to take his chances with I-95.  And the reality is that in 8 round trips over the last 18 years, we've only had one major traffic issue on that route (outside of minor short-lived slow downs) and we actually knew there was an issue before we left the house because Waze and Google maps warned us.  But since the incident was 3 hours away from home and we hadn't even left yet, we figured it would be cleared up by the time we got there.  Had we taken 2 minutes to find out exactly what the incident was, we would have taken the route you take.  Turned out there was a major accident that had both the NB & SB lanes of I-95 in VA closed for over 6 hours. The accident originated in the NB lanes but a 15-passenger van full of (unrestrained) passengers rolled end-over-end across the grass median and into the SB lanes.  There were numerous fatalities.  Very sad situation that caused a traffic nightmare....that we could have avoided if we had just googled it instead of assuming it would be clear by the time we got there.  Lesson learned.
> 
> If I ever have to help with the driving, we *will* be taking the route you take because I have no desire to attempt to drive through Wilmington, DC, Baltimore, Richmond, etc.  Either that, or I won't take over driving until we cross the VA/NC border.


Wrecks and slow downs can happen anywhere. We hit Charlotte at rush hour on one trip and crawled. 
Ba ck in the early 80s we always went 81/77 but it wasn't as built up as it is today. I still remember I sign that said no gas or services for the next 70 miles, there was nothing. Lol
When I really started to pay attention to time etc..., I looked at a map. If you put a dot on Orlando and draw a straight line north, you are in the middle of Ohio.
Again, depends where you live but I95 runs the coast, the east coast isn't straight, it's a big ole arch. So if I put it this way it's like starting at your nose, driving down to your left armpit and heading to your right knee and from your nose to your waist your driving through the heaviest traffic couridor in the east.
Again, all depends where you live. I just so happen to have a straight shot to i81.
I also will use 81/66/17/95. I use this way a lot in the winter.
And a lot of it is what you are comfortable doing. You get use to the road, the stops, the sites etc....


----------



## RK13

Driving down to Disney in August from NY, usually leave around 3-3:30am and take I95, but this time we're starting out on a Monday morning instead of Sunday.  I was thinking of leaving about 5:30am, which would get us to the 495 Beltway at approx 10am, and hopefully after the morning rush.  
As an alternative I'm considering route 301 south thru DE, MD & VA.  Does anyone have experience with this route?  Better or worse than 95?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ninafeliz

We made it back from our trip, so i thought I would post how it went here.  

We drove down from NW PA, leaving at 6:30 AM on June 13th.  We drove all day with a stop for lunch, a stop at the VA welcome center for a break, and a picnic dinner at the SC Welcome Center.  We took 79-19-77-26-95-4-417.  We did run into construction traffic once that maybe added close to an hour to our trip (sorry, I just don't remember where!  It was our first day, probably WV)  As someone here suggested, in the early evening I got on a map and my phone to see where we though we might be when we were ready to stop, and booked a room.  We made to to Savannah, GA, and got a very nice room at an Embassy Suites that slept 6.  We got there at around 10:30 PM.  

We left the hotel around 8:30 AM and got to the Boardwalk around 2:30.  Not sure why it took quite that long, but we did arrive around when I was hoping to.  we did take a pp advice and took 417 instead of staying on 4, and we hit no real traffic.  Without borrowing my parents sunpass that route would be painful, though, with all of those places to stop and pay a toll.  According to Waze traffic on I4 was very slow, so with no way to be sure I suspect this was better.  

On the way home we left Disney around 11:30 on June 28th and did the same thing, this time we made it to a Hyatt Place in Charlotte-Arrowood, we stopped around 9:30.  This was a great place for the price.  we left the next morning at 8:30 AM and were back home (after a stop for lunch on 19 in WV and a stop for gas) at about 6:30.  

Both of these hotels were a huge step up from what we found just getting off at an exit when we were ready to stop for the night.  However, I will also note, we paid a decent amount more for them.  But you get what you pay for, these were quite nice and worth paying more than the not so nice ones we stopped at last time (I can't remember which ones, one was a choice hotel and tho other maybe an econolodge?)  We also had to have a room that slept 6 this time, so that eliminates most hotels in reality.  The not so nice ones were in the $70-ish dollar range best I can remember (my DH thinks one might have been even less), this time we paid around $150 for the Embassy Suites and $100 for the Hyatt Place.  But like I said, they were light years better and worth it.  Certainly a lot less than any of our Disney resorts lol!

Thanks so much for the advice, particularly about booking a hotel when we were a couple of hours out instead of just stopping and asking, and for using 417 instead of staying on 4.  The drive went very well considering we had 2 two year olds, a 6 yr old, and a 9 yr old.  I think we will likely make the drive again in the future - my DH doesn't want to fly until the youngest are old enough to need less supervision and when paying for 6 (ouch) we might possibly choose to drive anyway!


----------



## BC1836

Remember: Be aware of I-4 construction and lane changes before you depart from home.

All the best!


----------



## patclairesmom

Hi All!  I've been away from this board for a bit!  Two years ago we did a straight thru there and back trip.  Last 2 trips to the World we flew but each time it was only 2 of us so airfare wasn't that bad.  We'll be driving down in December and am looking forward to it. This time we will definitely  make a stop, probably in Savannah for the night.


----------



## BC1836

"Operation Southern Shield," a heavily enforced anti-speeder operation, is underway on several FL highways (including I-95) through Sunday.

Don't speed, and get to and from WDW safely.

All the best!


----------



## jscunningham699

BC1836 said:


> "Operation Southern Shield," a heavily enforced anti-speeder operation, is underway on several FL highways (including I-95) through Sunday.
> 
> Don't speed, and get to and from WDW safely.
> 
> All the best!


This is also happening in GA, SC, NC, AL, and TN I believe so be careful and watch your speed.


----------



## rg35

"Operation Southern Shield"

What an astoundingly hyperbolic name for an anti-speeding campaign.


----------



## dvczerfs

View attachment 418088View attachment 418088
Had to laugh at this one.


----------



## buzzmom12

Good Afternoon, we are driving from s jersey on Friday.  Has anyone done that route lately? Looking for any tips. We do plan on passing through dc in the am before rush hour.  Any alternatives to staying on 95 the entire way? I believe we went on the richmond bypass last time. Thank you!!


----------



## rg35

buzzmom12 said:


> Good Afternoon, we are driving from s jersey on Friday.  Has anyone done that route lately? Looking for any tips. We do plan on passing through dc in the am before rush hour.  Any alternatives to staying on 95 the entire way? I believe we went on the richmond bypass last time. Thank you!!



Have driven from NYC and back 3 times, and again this coming August. We usually leave on Saturdays at 4am, and I haven't found any compelling reason to bypass 95 so far. Maybe it's different on a weekday where you might encounter rush hour traffic near city centers. But we just use Waze and rely on it to re-route us if anything comes up. Avoiding traffic is such a real time process, I don't think it's worth trying to pre-plan anymore since it's possible to get up to the moment traffic status via GPS apps.


----------



## java

Ok we’re baaaaasck. Driving down in 2 weeks from NJ. First stop is a quick one in Richmond with relatives. The next day I would like to get to Florida north of I-4. Any ideas on a place to stop for the night. We are heading further south before ending at Disney.


----------



## justreading

java said:


> Ok we’re baaaaasck. Driving down in 2 weeks from NJ. First stop is a quick one in Richmond with relatives. The next day I would like to get to Florida north of I-4. Any ideas on a place to stop for the night. We are heading further south before ending at Disney.


I've stayed at the Hampton Inn in Palm Coast several times.


----------



## disneysteve

justreading said:


> I've stayed at the Hampton Inn in Palm Coast several times.


We've never stayed in Palm Coast but we did find a good little Italian place there. I'd have to look up the name but it's in the center where the Publix is. Good pizza (for Florida) and sandwiches.

ETA: it’s called Anthony’s.


----------



## jscunningham699

We will be driving from the Dallas, TX area beginning on Aug 30th.  It's about a 16-17hr trip.  I'm hoping we can drive about 11-12hrs the first day.  We will have a 10yr old, 8yr old and 1yr old.  So we shall see what happens.  I'm sure our 1yr old will dictate how far we get.


----------



## amcnj

buzzmom12 said:


> Good Afternoon, we are driving from s jersey on Friday.  Has anyone done that route lately? Looking for any tips. We do plan on passing through dc in the am before rush hour.  Any alternatives to staying on 95 the entire way? I believe we went on the richmond bypass last time. Thank you!!




Just got back from FL yesterday (Thursday).  I leave early morning too.  The drive down was on a Sunday.  Took 95 both ways. Didn’t really hit any construction issues other than a few short overpass work sites. GA had long stretches with signs advising that it is a work zone and fines are higher.  But there was no visible work, or even cones or barriers of any type, so maybe they are gearing up for roadwork?  

The trip down had some congestion in southern SC, and was routed to a parallel road (17?), for 10-15 miles.  Then had some heavy rain later that slowed things a little.  Coming back I left early enough to be passing DC around 3:30 pm, but there was a slowdown and I took a re-route recommendation that pulled me off 95, and by the time I got back to it, was late enough to catch some DC and Batilmore traffic until after I went through the tunnel.

FL, GA and SC are part of Operation Southern Shield, a one week speeding crackdown that runs through Sunday, July 21.  I saw two sets of police cars in either GA or SC that might have been part of it.  

Have a safe trip!


----------



## dvczerfs

disneysteve said:


> We've never stayed in Palm Coast but we did find a good little Italian place there. I'd have to look up the name but it's in the center where the Publix is. Good pizza (for Florida) and sandwiches.
> 
> ETA: it’s called Anthony’s.


Palm coast, always look forward to seeing that water tower.
Always wanted to check the area out but it is always either to close to our destination or to far. Lol
Hit the McDonald's and the Exxon station a few times but that is the deepest we ever drove into Palm coast. We'll have to put that on the list.


----------



## Hoosier John

Wanted to post this picture, just because it's interesting (and kinda related to the Southern Shield operation).  But I-95 road warriors might recognize the location:


----------



## Cars2006

ddluvsdisney said:


> Wow that is a long straight through drive!
> I thought driving straight from MA was long drive. Be safe have fun


Hello Fellow MA Resident
We haven't driven in years.  We done both drive straight and stop for the night when the kids were young.  This time we are bring our dog so no flying.  What is the best way you like to travel going straight through.  We will be leaving on a Friday not sure of the time yet on 23rd of August.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Cars2006 said:


> Hello Fellow MA Resident
> We haven't driven in years.  We done both drive straight and stop for the night when the kids were young.  This time we are bring our dog so no flying.  What is the best way you like to travel going straight through.  We will be leaving on a Friday not sure of the time yet on 23rd of August.


We leave right after dinner between 6 and 7:00 and drive straight thru on I-95  all the way to I-4.


----------



## dvczerfs

We are leaving in 45 days. This is the first trip we are staying over night in a long time. We are leaving around 3am and staying on the Florida, Georgia boarder. Should  get there around 4pm. Staying in a Hampton Inn.
Waking up at 2:30am to finish the drive into the Boardwalk for two weeks.
Should be pulling in around 5:30,6am.
Usually we drive straight through in both directions.
(BC, drop me a message here or on FB, let me know what night we are getting together. Mizners is out this trip. Lol )


----------



## AaronInWI

BC1836 said:


> "Operation Southern Shield," a heavily enforced anti-speeder operation, is underway on several FL highways (including I-95) through Sunday.
> 
> Don't speed, and get to and from WDW safely.
> 
> All the best!





jscunningham699 said:


> This is also happening in GA, SC, NC, AL, and TN I believe so be careful and watch your speed.



Appreciate the heads up! We are leaving 6 weeks from tomorrow. I usually like to stay ~5mph over, except through Chicago where that's considered "Sunday driving", so it shouldn't be an issue. But I will make sure to be a little more vigilant this time, just to be safe.


----------



## jscunningham699

AaronInWI said:


> Appreciate the heads up! We are leaving 6 weeks from tomorrow. I usually like to stay ~5mph over, except through Chicago where that's considered "Sunday driving", so it shouldn't be an issue. But I will make sure to be a little more vigilant this time, just to be safe.


The speed enforcement operation is over now.  But still watch your speed.


----------



## dvczerfs

I was on I75 south of Tampa one morning and I was going between 80 and 83 just to keep up in the center lane. I was still getting passed like I was standing still. lol
I'm getting to old for that cr&p. Lol
I just move over and let'm go.


----------



## BC1836

Who are the first long distance drivers planning to arrive in WDW in August?

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Who are the first long distance drivers planning to arrive in WDW in August?
> 
> All the best!


We leave south Jersey on Monday and arrive on Tuesday.

Anything we need to be aware of? We go straight down 95 generally. I don't usually bother with the bypasses around Richmond or Jacksonville as we usually don't hit the areas at bad times.


----------



## ChimneyJim

BC1836 said:


> Who are the first long distance drivers planning to arrive in WDW in August?
> 
> All the best!


Leaving Chicago tomorrow, arrive Saturday.  Doing some sightseeing on the way down.


----------



## BC1836

*ChimneyJim* and company are on the road, headed to WDW. Hopefully, most of the rain will be out of the area upon their arrival. Drive safely.

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

Greetings from Santee, SC. We left NJ at 8:30 this morning, had lunch in Woodbridge, VA, stopped for nuts at the Good Earth Peanut Co. in Skippers, VA, and then dinner in Lumberton, NC. Stopped at Smith's for fudge and now settled in at our hotel. There is a very nice brand new Fairfield Inn here. Booked it on points when we stopped for dinner. We're 400 miles out so hopefully arrive by about 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## jscunningham699

Only 24 days until we begin our drive to Orlando!  Aug 30th can't get here soon enough.


----------



## deedeew80

Well, we will be heading to Florida from NJ in October. Unfortunately, not to Disney this time. We have a wedding to attend near Fort Walton Beach (panhandle of Florida). We recently drove to Disney the end of November, beginning of December. Not really looking forward to the drive but we also don’t want to miss this wedding. Anyway. From here in NJ to Disney it took us about 16 hrs or so straight through, just stopping for bathroom breaks, gas, etc.  Google maps says 15 hrs 21 mins, so not too bad. For this upcoming drive Google Maps says about 17 hrs depending on which route we take. So I’m probably looking at about an 18 hr drive or so straight through. I don’t think we will drive straight through though. As of now, our plan is to leave on Wednesday night (Oct. 9), after dinner, and drive as far as we can or maybe pick a place to stop so we can get a hotel in advance. Either way we will arrive in Florida on Thursday. The wedding is Saturday Oct. 12. We will leave to head home sometime on Sunday so we can be home by Monday and the kids can get back to school on Tuesday. Not sure what route to take. I have only ever taken 95 to Florida. Any tips would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

So when did they get rid of the free OJ at the Florida Welcome Center? That was a surprise. And you could tell others were walking in expecting it to be there, too.


----------



## bluezy

disneysteve said:


> So when did they get rid of the free OJ at the Florida Welcome Center? That was a surprise. And you could tell others were walking in expecting it to be there, too.



NO!!!!!!  That's one of the last items we "check off" on our list of landmarks on the way to Disney.  No OJ??????  That's devastating!  I better warn the family now even though we won't be there for another 10 months -- it might take them that long to get over it!   I don't suppose there was any possibility that it was just a temporary thing...remodeling the counter/dispenser area or something?????


----------



## ninafeliz

disneysteve said:


> So when did they get rid of the free OJ at the Florida Welcome Center? That was a surprise. And you could tell others were walking in expecting it to be there, too.


They had it when we went through on June 14th!  If it’s true it’s a bummer.  Hopefully they were just out or had staffing issues or something.


----------



## disneysteve

ninafeliz said:


> They had it when we went through on June 14th!  If it’s true it’s a bummer.  Hopefully they were just out or had staffing issues or something.


No, it's gone. The whole counter where it used to be has been remodeled and is now a big ad for fishing in Florida with a small boat, netting, fishing gear, etc. It doesn't look like they're planning on the juice coming back.


----------



## ninafeliz

disneysteve said:


> No, it's gone. The whole counter where it used to be has been remodeled and is now a big ad for fishing in Florida with a small boat, netting, fishing gear, etc. It doesn't look like they're planning on the juice coming back.


Wow!  That’s actually a big deal!  They’ve been doing it for at least 35 yrs, because we drove down every year when I was growing up and we always stopped and got some when we hit the  Florida line during business hours.  I know it saves money,  but I wonder why they stopped? I’m sure many many people stopped to get it, and it was good advertisement and a nice gesture for incoming tourists.  Seems petty to stop.  But what do I know.


----------



## disneysteve

I can’t seem to find any mention of it online but I promise it isn’t there. 

They also took down the blue Welcome to Florida sign. The big arch one is still there.


----------



## ChimneyJim

disneysteve said:


> I can’t seem to find any mention of it online but I promise it isn’t there.
> 
> They also took down the blue Welcome to Florida sign. The big arch one is still there.


Wow. It’s still there on I-10 as of Friday.


----------



## DL1WDW2

The absolute best place to stay in Fort Walton Beach area is the Hilton Garden Inn or the Holiday Inn . They are almost connected and great rooms overlooking pool and sandy beach . Really love both  . Take a look at the pictures on the websites for the hotels with their private sidewalks to the beach.


----------



## dvczerfs

disneysteve said:


> I can’t seem to find any mention of it online but I promise it isn’t there.
> 
> They also took down the blue Welcome to Florida sign. The big arch one is still there.


My guess it’s part of the state of Florida’s, visit Florida 26 million dollar budget cut.
There was a rumor floating around they were going to close a welcome center somewhere up in the pan handle. Back in May they laid off 44 workers. It was in The Orlando Sentinel. No mention of what exactly was going but I guess now we know what went first.


----------



## pwdebbie

ninafeliz said:


> Wow!  That’s actually a big deal!  They’ve been doing it for at least 35 yrs, because we drove down every year when I was growing up and we always stopped and got some when we hit the  Florida line during business hours.  I know it saves money,  but I wonder why they stopped? I’m sure many many people stopped to get it, and it was good advertisement and a nice gesture for incoming tourists.  Seems petty to stop.  But what do I know.


I remember it from my first trip to FL in the early sixties, so it has been much more than 35 years.  Sad that they would end what is a family tradition for many.


----------



## LadyBeBop

VisitFlorida.com  still mentions the free orange juice.

https://www.visitflorida.com/test-approval-flow-4/en-us/visitor-services/florida-welcome-centers.html

Our first family trip to Florida was over 55 years ago.  And I still remember the free orange juice at the Welcome Center.


----------



## disneysteve

LadyBeBop said:


> VisitFlorida.com  still mentions the free orange juice.
> 
> https://www.visitflorida.com/test-approval-flow-4/en-us/visitor-services/florida-welcome-centers.html
> 
> Our first family trip to Florida was over 55 years ago.  And I still remember the free orange juice at the Welcome Center.


Actually the page for that location makes no mention of juice. And it also says to take a photo in front of the Welcome to Florida, the Sunshine State sign which is no longer there.
https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/listing.a0t40000007qvEKAAY.html


----------



## disneysteve

Here’s the counter where the juice used to be.

The guy in the blue shirt looked just as confused as I did. He looked all around wondering where the juice went.


----------



## ninafeliz

disneysteve said:


> Actually the page for that location makes no mention of juice. And it also says to take a photo in front of the Welcome to Florida, the Sunshine State sign which is no longer there.
> https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/listing.a0t40000007qvEKAAY.html


The sign isn’t there either?!the one that shows in that that thumbnail in the pp?  We just got a photo there in June, and my parents always take one there when they drive down yearly.  Why would they take it down?  Maybe I’m misunderstanding something.  

Anyway, it’s not a huge deal, the FL welcome center doesn’t make or break our trip, just disappointing.


----------



## disneysteve

ninafeliz said:


> The sign isn’t there either?!the one that shows in that that thumbnail in the pp?  We just got a photo there in June, and my parents always take one there when they drive down yearly.  Why would they take it down?  Maybe I’m misunderstanding something.
> 
> Anyway, it’s not a huge deal, the FL welcome center doesn’t make or break our trip, just disappointing.


Yes, the blue sign is gone. There is still the arch that looks like the one when you cross the border.


----------



## Gowahoowa

disneysteve said:


> Yes, the blue sign is gone. There is still the arch that looks like the one when you cross the border.



I can't believe this! Our family is super disappointed as we always take a picture and get OJ every drive down!


----------



## capegirl

Gowahoowa said:


> I can't believe this! Our family is super disappointed as we always take a picture and get OJ every drive down!



Sad news! We always looked forward to this stop too. Oh well, I suppose we'll scratch the FL Welcome Center off our list, we'll just head straight to the first Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## disneysteve

capegirl said:


> Sad news! We always looked forward to this stop too. Oh well, I suppose we'll scratch the FL Welcome Center off our list, we'll just head straight to the first Dunkin Donuts.


Really the only thing there now is the Florida arch sign (the one that looks like the one on the highway). We did take our picture in front of that. Had we known, though, we wouldn't have bothered stopping. We stopped for lunch no long after so wouldn't have wasted the time.


----------



## capegirl

Since I have visions of arriving at Disney with our SUV covered in bugs from the road trip, would anyone happen to know of a car wash near Disney property?


----------



## dvczerfs

capegirl said:


> Since I have visions of arriving at Disney with our SUV covered in bugs from the road trip, would anyone happen to know of a car wash near Disney property?


I use the car wash at the Speedway gas station next to the Boardwalk. I also bring windex, tire shine and two towels. Lol.


----------



## capegirl

dvczerfs said:


> I use the car wash at the Speedway gas station next to the Boardwalk. I also bring windex, tire shine and two towels. Lol.


 I am going to head straight to this car wash before we check in.
Thanks for the car supplies tip, I will put them in a big ziplock, and tuck them under the passenger seat!


----------



## BC1836

Just returned from a short stay at the GFR. Disney Speedway: $2.35.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Just returned from a short stay at the GFR. Disney Speedway: $2.35.
> 
> All the best!


25 more days. 
$2.80 here in this part of Taxilvania. Highest gas tax in the nation and still billions short on the road projects started and still full of pot holes.


----------



## dvczerfs

capegirl said:


> I am going to head straight to this car wash before we check in.
> Thanks for the car supplies tip, I will put them in a big ziplock, and tuck them under the passenger seat!


Exactly what I do. When I was 16, ( a long time ago lol ) I was driving down to the Jersey shore and passed a truck. The truck was blowing oil out of its exhaust! All over the car and windshield. Yup, never attempt to get oil off a windshield with the wiper fluid and the wipers while driving. 
Ever since then I don’t leave home without paper towels and a full bottle of windex. 
I’m the same way, I can’t sleep knowing my car is baking in the Florida sun all day covered in every bug from Pa to Orlando. Lol


----------



## BC1836

This Sunday, another fatal crash on I-4. Near MM 109.

Flooding on newly constructed sections of I-4 require your attention.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> This Sunday, another fatal crash on I-4. Near MM 109.
> 
> Flooding on newly constructed sections of I-4 require your attention.
> 
> All the best!


That is the area a few years ago when we drove down ahead of Irma that was flooded real bad. Luckily it was about 2am on a Saturday morning and there was nobody heading into Florida but the electric trucks. 
A Floridia down pour started and I dropped from 75mph to 40mph. At one point I started to hydroplane. I went down to about 25mph to keep my tires on the road. Felt like it lasted for an hour but it only poured for about ten minutes tops. 
I couldn't imagine hitting that area during peak times.


----------



## capegirl

BC1836 said:


> This Sunday, another fatal crash on I-4. Near MM 109.
> 
> Flooding on newly constructed sections of I-4 require your attention.
> 
> All the best!



So sad about the crash. Yikes, I-4 certainly has it's challenges,  think we'll have to hang out in the slow lane. We will be heading out this Saturday from MA,  staying in VA and GA on the way down. We will be joining the Orlando commuters on I-4 at some point on Monday morning. After watching the Weather Channel this morning, I am somewhat concerned about a system moving into the pan handle that could impact south GA Sunday evening into Monday. Hoping we won't have to spend an extra night at the Hampton Inn in GA, but if the roads are bad we may have no choice . UGH!


----------



## pwdebbie

capegirl said:


> So sad about the crash. Yikes, I-4 certainly has it's challenges,  think we'll have to hang out in the slow lane. We will be heading out this Saturday from MA,  staying in VA and GA on the way down. We will be joining the Orlando commuters on I-4 at some point on Monday morning. After watching the Weather Channel this morning, I am somewhat concerned about a system moving into the pan handle that could impact south GA Sunday evening into Monday. Hoping we won't have to spend an extra night at the Hampton Inn in GA, but if the roads are bad we may have no choice . UGH!


Have you considered taking 417?  Yes it is a toll road but I'm willing to pay to avoid I-4.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Have you considered taking 417?  Yes it is a toll road but I'm willing to pay to avoid I-4.


If you have an IPhone, I use this AP a lot of time for reference. They have Orlando traffic cams, WDW, Disney cruise line ports of call and other cams. It's pretty cool. The one camera is directly across from the Amway center, as of now, the east bound lanes are crawling and the west bound side is moving pretty good. They have 417, turnpike cams etc.  Check it out.


----------



## capegirl

pwdebbie said:


> Have you considered taking 417?  Yes it is a toll road but I'm willing to pay to avoid I-4.



We have never used 417, but I would certainly consider it if we can avoid the floods on I-4. Thanks for the suggestion, I would be happy to pay the tolls for an easier ride!



dvczerfs said:


> If you have an IPhone, I use this AP a lot of time for reference. They have Orlando traffic cams, WDW, Disney cruise line ports of call and other cams. It's pretty cool. The one camera is directly across from the Amway center, as of now, the east bound lanes are crawling and the west bound side is moving pretty good. They have 417, turnpike cams etc.  Check it out.



Thank you. I do have an I IPhone, and I will get this DCL APP on my phone tonight. Awesome!


----------



## disneysteve

We started using 417 a few years back. We got SunPass transponders at the welcome center for both cars. It’s well worth it.


----------



## bluezy

disneysteve said:


> We started using 417 a few years back. We got SunPass transponders at the welcome center for both cars. It’s well worth it.



Do I remember reading that they will now (or soon) accept EZ Pass transponders as well?


----------



## capegirl

disneysteve said:


> We started using 417 a few years back. We got SunPass transponders at the welcome center for both cars. It’s well worth it.


Well we may have a reason to stop at the Florida welcome center, we were going to drive by since I heard they did away with the juice. I am not familiar with the SunPass, do you have to set up an online account in order to activate the transponder?


----------



## dvczerfs

capegirl said:


> Well we may have a reason to stop at the Florida welcome center, we were going to drive by since I heard they did away with the juice. I am not familiar with the SunPass, do you have to set up an online account in order to activate the transponder?


It's easy. You go on line, or phone AP, open an account, put money on your account via credit card, enter your plate numbers and your good to go. 
Even if you don't have one, they will send you a bill. Lol
Sunpass is good in North Carolina and Georgia. I may be using it near Charlotte 
In the express lanes. You can also order the transponder on line but you leave in five days. 
I've had one for a few years and haven't had to use it but it hangs on the windshield just in case. 
They are supposedly working on getting all these transponders tied into one system but still haven't gotten there. 
If I'm not mistaken, not sure if it's still the same way but Florida has three different toll paying systems. I drive the same way to the same cities every time so I don't run into it.


----------



## capegirl

dvczerfs said:


> It's easy. You go on line, or phone AP, open an account, put money on your account via credit card, enter your plate numbers and your good to go.
> Even if you don't have one, they will send you a bill. Lol
> Sunpass is good in North Carolina and Georgia. I may be using it near Charlotte
> In the express lanes. You can also order the transponder on line but you leave in five days.
> I've had one for a few years and haven't had to use it but it hangs on the windshield just in case.
> They are supposedly working on getting all these transponders tied into one system but still haven't gotten there.
> If I'm not mistaken, not sure if it's still the same way but Florida has three different toll paying systems. I drive the same way to the same cities every time so I don't run into it.



Thanks so much for all of the SunPass details, so helpful!  I'm signing up tonight!!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

disneysteve said:


> We started using 417 a few years back. We got SunPass transponders at the welcome center for both cars. It’s well worth it.


417 is awesome! Even better when you have a sun pass!


----------



## capegirl

ddluvsdisney said:


> 417 is awesome! Even better when you have a sun pass!


I am totally sold on 417, especially after seeing the floods in Orlando on the weather channel today.   I've already informed DH ( he who has never ventured ventured away from I-4), we will be trying out a new route this year!


----------



## disneysteve

capegirl said:


> I am totally sold on 417, especially after seeing the floods in Orlando on the weather channel today.   I've already informed DH ( he who has never ventured ventured away from I-4), we will be trying out a new route this year!


It's a nice ride, especially with Sunpass. I don't think I'd do it without that. With Sunpass, you don't stop for any tolls. It's all high speed capture in the regular lanes.


----------



## sharadoc

ddluvsdisney said:


> 417 is awesome! Even better when you have a sun pass!



We've been using 417 since it opened, amazing to see how much busier and how chewed up the road has become plus so much more traffic. But it's so easy vs. I-4, I can't remember the last time we stayed on I-4 past Sanford, seems like at least 10 years.

We save all our change between trips. We go in the express exact change lanes on 417. It's fun to get rid of all the nickels and dimes lol. But we are considering getting the SunPass at the welcome center this trip, just to be easy.

Hi everyone, long time since I've been on here but nice to see some familiar names/faces! We are taking a long trip this December, first one in a long time. DD going off to college so just 3 of us with no time restrictions so we're going to enjoy the holidays and some free dining along the way. Plus staying at 3 different resorts - free dining for 5 days at the Fort, then renting points 2 nts at SSR and 3 at BWV.


----------



## capegirl

Well, the bad news is according to the weather report it looks like we'll be pretty much rowing down I-95 south this weekend. UGH!  It's gonna be a long trip.  
The good news is the torrential rain will wash the bugs off the car. LOL!
The 'Great Disney Roadtrip' from MA begins tomorrow morning at 5:00 am. First night is in the great state of VA, second night in the great state of GA. Should arrive on Disney property Monday morning. Can't wait to try out 417 for the first time, I really appreciate all the great advice!


----------



## disneysteve

Quick welcome center update. The blue sign is still there. It’s just at the far end, not where it used to be.

We left Windsor Palms about 8:45am today. We stopped for lunch just north of Jacksonville and dinner in Lumberton, NC. Now we're down for the night in Chester, VA, just south of Richmond. Hopefully we'll roll into our driveway around 3pm tomorrow.

There was a small construction zone with a 55 speed limit at one point but other than that, smooth sailing. We did see a bad accident in Georgia, I think. All 3 lanes had slowed to a crawl for some reason so everyone was braking, except a guy in the left lane who clearly wasn't paying attention and plowed into the car in front of him while going 70mph and then careened into the median. We didn't hang around to see the aftermath but scary to watch.

Be safe out there. No phones. No texting. No messing with the GPS. Hands on the wheel and eyes on the road and if you're tired, pull off and rest.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> Be safe out there. No phones. No texting. No messing with the GPS. Hands on the wheel and eyes on the road and if you're tired, pull off and rest.



Indeed! 

Al the best!


----------



## artesian

dvczerfs said:


> Exactly what I do. When I was 16, ( a long time ago lol ) I was driving down to the Jersey shore and passed a truck. The truck was blowing oil out of its exhaust! All over the car and windshield. Y*up, never attempt to get oil off a windshield with the wiper fluid *and the wipers while driving.
> Ever since then I don’t leave home without paper towels and a full bottle of windex.
> I’m the same way, I can’t sleep knowing my car is baking in the Florida sun all day covered in every bug from Pa to Orlando. Lol



I made the mistake last trip we made. I knew i was being hit with droplets of diesel from the truck in front of me but never dawned on me it would smear so bad. Needless to say it scared the crap out of me and had to pull over to at least get it clean enough to see. Next exit wound up use a gas station restroom to get some soapy wipes going to get it clean. Will for sure carry a cleaning kit for my next trip down


----------



## AaronInWI

10 days (actually 9 days and about 7.5 hours) until we head out for our fourth drive to WDW! We'll be making our normal stop for the night in Georgia on our way down from Wisconsin. We're staying in Marietta for the first time after a couple stays in Morrow, GA. There's a craft brewery with a tap room about a 3 minute drive from the hotel, and they brew their own root beer so my wife will be happy as well. Then on to the Drury Inn in Orlando for one night before checking into BLT for a week.


----------



## amcnj

AaronInWI said:


> 10 days (actually 9 days and about 7.5 hours) until we head out for our fourth drive to WDW! We'll be making our normal stop for the night in Georgia on our way down from Wisconsin. We're staying in Marietta for the first time after a couple stays in Morrow, GA. There's a craft brewery with a tap room about a 3 minute drive from the hotel, and they brew their own root beer so my wife will be happy as well. Then on to the Drury Inn in Orlando for one night before checking into BLT for a week.



Have a safe drive and wonderful trip!


----------



## tguz

We made our 3rd drive from SE Iowa to Disney World this Summer and we have always went through St. Louis - Nashville - chattanooga - Atlanta - Disney World.  That drive just seems to get more congested, more accidents, and more stop n go.  On the way back this time we tried a new route up through Tupelo - Memphis - St louis - home and we liked it a lot more.  The stated time was more but it seemed quicker as we were never stopped dead on the interstate like we normally were through Atl.  We also got lucky and didn't get caught up in any accident delays.  Plus, we stayed overnight in Tupelo and saw the birthplace of Elvis.


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs,* the all-time record holder [see page 1; post #1) will be on the road from PA to WDW. Get ready!

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

BC1836 said:


> *dvczerfs,* the all-time record holder [see page 1; post #1) will be on the road from PA to WDW. Get ready!
> 
> All the best!



Safe travels, Dave!  I have no doubt which route you are taking.    Wave east when you see the Penn State Mont Alto signs.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Safe travels, Dave!  I have no doubt which route you are taking.    Wave east when you see the Penn State Mont Alto signs.


Will do. We still plan on leaving 3am from Pa and heading south on Friday . We take the inland route regardless, just easier from where we live. We had planned on driving through to the Fl. Ga boarder and spending the night and hitting the road at 3am to complete our trip to the world bright and early Saturday morning.
I have several hotel reservations I made when all this started just in case.
(Not my first rodeo) I have a friend in Florida who, I'll just say works for the government lol, who gives me a hand getting through these natural disasters.
Each reservation I check to make sure I'm good to go till the next stop or if I need to hold up. Should be interesting, a little less stressful than Irma because I'm behind it, not in front of it this time.
We are staying two weeks in a one bedroom at the Boardwalk so if I'm a day or two late it's not to bad.
I've been there a few times and have reservations to go back in February so I'm not really to interested in dying over a few days. Lol
Good luck to all my friends and family in the potential path of this thing. Hopefully she takes a more easterly path.
I'll fill you in when I can.


----------



## BC1836

Watch out: Just saw the first Lovebug of September here in our central FL neighborhood. More on the way!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs* has arrived! Time to update the all-time records on page 1.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

We made it!!! We departed Friday at 3am from Pa. Weather was great, haven't seen a cloud since Thursday.  Dorian was hitting the outer banks area for the most part when we started our drive. We take the 81/77/26/95 route and didn't see any signs of Dorian on the entire trip. 
It was smooth sailing till we hit Charlotte NC, we used the newly opened express lanes and cruised into SC and onto I26. 
When we got onto I26, which basically connects Columbia to Charleston, we hit traffic, returning evacuees back to Charleston. 
Wasn't too bad, crawled, 50mph,  crawled, 30mph etc. 
I had a feeling we would hit some kind of traffic, people were evacuated and the storm ended in that area late Thursday night. 
We hit I95 south and didn't have any traffic issues the rest of the way. It added two hours onto our trip and was able to make some of it up in GA. 
We stopped at the Hampton inn in Kingland Ga at 6pm. 
We hit the road at 3am Saturday morning and drove the rest of the way in. We arrived at the world around 5:30am.
At that time of the day, we cruised through Jax and Orlando. 
Even at that time of day, on a Saturday, you take your life in your hands in Orlando. Very little to no traffic but people dont stay in there lanes. 
If your hitting that area other than in the wee hours of the morning, I would take 417, what a mess. 
All in all, it was a great trip coming down. After watching the weather forecast over the holiday weekend, I was just happy we made it as planned. 
That's it..... another drive to Florida in the books. We are here for two weeks and I'll report on the trip home.


----------



## hearts8701

You can purchase a SunPass at the welcome center and activated right there on a computer next to the SunPass kiosk  
Publix Walgreens CVS are additional choices for purchasing


----------



## BC1836

The founder of this site thought it would be a good idea to treat the all-time record holder [see page 1] to a fireworks cruise (out of the GFR marina) and provide him and his wife with their favorite sparkling wine. Accomplished last Monday.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

As always, we had a great time  with BC and his wife. One of the best experiences we had at WDW in years. We can't wait to become residents so we can do this like this more often. 
Here are some pics from that great night.


----------



## BC1836

We just arrived home after a one nighter at the BWI's Innkeeper's Cub. Since moving to Florida, our hour-long drive reminds us of our 46 round-trip NJ-WDW drives.

So who are the next members of this site who are considering a move to Florida?

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs *made it home to PA earlier this evening after departing WDW early in the morning. 

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

So little activity on this thread in the last several months.  I wonder if fewer people are driving because of the "penalty" (having to pay for parking at the resorts) for doing so.


----------



## justreading

I'm driving down for my early November trip.  I've relied on this thread for soooooo much great info.  Driving is still less expensive than flying for us even with the parking fee. And I'm lucky to be able to take my time driving.  No straight through trips for me.


----------



## disneysteve

pwdebbie said:


> So little activity on this thread in the last several months.  I wonder if fewer people are driving because of the "penalty" (having to pay for parking at the resorts) for doing so.


We stay offsite so that's not a factor. We drove down last month (and I posted earlier).

I guess the onsite parking fee could weigh in to the calculation but if you're like us and would never go without a car, we'd be paying to park the rental anyway so that's a wash.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> We just arrived home after a one nighter at the BWI's Innkeeper's Cub. Since moving to Florida, our hour-long drive reminds us of our 46 round-trip NJ-WDW drives.
> 
> So who are the next members of this site who are considering a move to Florida?
> 
> All the best!


We will eventually be retiring to FL. I wish it could be sooner rather than later. We’ll see.


----------



## dvczerfs

We are home. We departed the Boardwalk Saturday morning at 3am, stopped at the Speedway gas station across the street, they have Dunkin Donuts coffee!!! Got gas and headed out.
At that time of day, Orlando and Jax is a breeze. Seen 2 state troopers the entire way home and they were with break downs in Virginia. 
We pulled in at 7pm, that was a 16 hour drive which is one of the quickest we have ever done. We hit one little construction project which we slowed for for about 5 minutes, other than that, traffic was light. 
That trip we were concerned about not one but three different hurricanes/ systems blowing around close to Florida but turned out to sea.
Weather the entire two weeks was excellent!!! Three days we had a five minute drizzle and that was it, just heat and sun!!!
Thanks again BC for the great night on the boat with you and your wife, we had a blast. We may do it in February for our 35 anniversary (maybe a bit chilly) but keep your calendar open for next September!!! Our turn !!! We may have a special guest with us, nothing in stone yet but the kid maybe joining us the second week of next Septembers trip. She seen and heard all about the fireworks cruise and wants to do it. I'm figuring she can be the server on the cruise.lol 
Anyway, great weather driving home, no traffic and when driving can't ask for anything better. 
We did go 4/95/26/77/81/78. Just easier from where we live. I watch the weather for our February trip, I got stuck in the mountains once in the winter, never again. Lol


----------



## BC1836

Our favorite WDW entrance is the West Way route. For a few miles, unlike other WDW entrances,  it's just a tree and bush lined roadway until you reach Coronado Springs. Limited traffic most of the time.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

ddluvsdisney said:


> We will eventually be retiring to FL. I wish it could be sooner rather than later. We’ll see.



EYA [Estimated year of arrival]? 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Tonight's Orlando CBS-TV station reported an accident at MM128.8 on I-4: the car went off the interstate and fell 50 feet. Be careful on I-4 as the construction continues for the next several years.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Tonight's Orlando CBS-TV station reported an accident at MM128.8 on I-4: the car went off the interstate and fell 50 feet. Be careful on I-4 as the construction continues for the next several years.
> 
> All the best!


  Based on all the advice given in this thread about the troubles with I4 (accidents,  construction, and the danger about non-locals stopping for gas) I now use 429 and come in Western Way. Just a little more sane.  That's why I also drive the 'inland' route instead of 95.  I feel the little extra time is worth it.


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> Based on all the advice given in this thread about the troubles with I4 (accidents,  construction, and the danger about non-locals stopping for gas) I now use 429 and come in Western Way. Just a little more sane.  That's why I also drive the 'inland' route instead of 95.  I feel the little extra time is worth it.


I4 in Orlando with the construction is insane!!! I hit it in the wee hours of a Saturday morning and nobody around and the lane changes, crossings is just nuts. I drive 35k for work every year in the north east so I’m comfortable driving on narrow high speed lanes but holy cow! Crazy!!!
I found heading east is a bit more easier. Again, it’s 3am but it seems they built new east bound lanes and are working on the the old east and west bound side. 
The only reason I’m thinking that is because if you look to the right heading east, everything is closer then before. The building that will never be finished is right up against the highway now. The road also seems smoother and newer. 
If you don’t hit this area in the middle of the night, I would avoid it.


----------



## BC1836

You will enjoy the Skyliner, with its wonderful views, especially over Caribbean Beach. We rode it yesterday, from Epcot to HS. 

Remember: Be extra careful when driving on I-4.  Sadly, the fifth construction worker died on the I-4 project a few days ago.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

BC1836 said:


> You will enjoy the Skyliner, with its wonderful views, especially over Caribbean Beach. We rode it yesterday, from Epcot to HS.
> 
> Remember: Be extra careful when driving on I-4.  Sadly, the fifth construction worker died on the I-4 project a few days ago.
> 
> All the best!



Just happened: bus crash on I-4; all westbound lanes closed at Orange Blossom Trail.


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Just happened: bus crash on I-4; all westbound lanes closed at Orange Blossom Trail.


Wow!  It pays to stay off of I-4!  Such tragedies!


----------



## babesboo99

We are coming from NY and i was wondering if anyone rents cars and if so do you rent for the whole trip  or just rent for the drive down and drop off then pick up for the way home? Is it easier we leave in 3 weeks and i still am unsure what to do any help would be great


----------



## disneysteve

babesboo99 said:


> We are coming from NY and i was wondering if anyone rents cars and if so do you rent for the whole trip  or just rent for the drive down and drop off then pick up for the way home? Is it easier we leave in 3 weeks and i still am unsure what to do any help would be great


We always take our own car so I can't speak from personal experience. I can say, though, that part of driving down is so that we have our own car while we're there to get around. On the rare occasion that we fly down, we always rent a car while we're there. Doing Disney without a car just isn't something we ever want to do. We've done it a couple of times and have sworn to never do it again. So if for some reason we decided to rent a car to drive down, we would keep it for the whole trip and then drive it home.


----------



## BC1836

Biggest I-4 driving concerns in the construction zones: uneven road surfaces (contributing cause to the recent bus crash) and temporary lane changes. 

All the best!


----------



## Salohcin83

babesboo99 said:


> We are coming from NY and i was wondering if anyone rents cars and if so do you rent for the whole trip  or just rent for the drive down and drop off then pick up for the way home? Is it easier we leave in 3 weeks and i still am unsure what to do any help would be great


If you aren’t driving down in order to have your car there, the break even point for driving over flying (unless very peak flight costs) once you add in gas and lodging didn’t work for us from New York. Once we factored in not paying for a rental car it did. That said traveling with 2 year olds for that long wasn’t fun anyways.


----------



## deedeew80

Need some help with drive time please! We are headed to Florida, not WDW unfortunately, on Wednesday. We are going to Niceville, FL. According to my gps, it’s a little further than Disney. We drive to Disney in November 2018 and we enjoyed it. We will be driving again next year. Anyway. We are driving from NJ. We don’t like driving over night, so we prefer leaving early morning. Originally my plan was to leave by 7am to avoid rush hr in DC. But that will probably put us getting to our destination pretty late, after midnight. But if we leave earlier, we will then get stuck in that morning rush hr traffic. What does everyone think? We want to drive straight through, or at least get as close as we can before stopping for the night. We will have our two kids, 9 & 7. Thanks for any help!


----------



## nono

deedeew80 said:


> Need some help with drive time please! We are headed to Florida, not WDW unfortunately, on Wednesday. We are going to Niceville, FL. According to my gps, it’s a little further than Disney. We drive to Disney in November 2018 and we enjoyed it. We will be driving again next year. Anyway. We are driving from NJ. We don’t like driving over night, so we prefer leaving early morning. Originally my plan was to leave by 7am to avoid rush hr in DC. But that will probably put us getting to our destination pretty late, after midnight. But if we leave earlier, we will then get stuck in that morning rush hr traffic. What does everyone think? We want to drive straight through, or at least get as close as we can before stopping for the night. We will have our two kids, 9 & 7. Thanks for any help!



Hmmm, any way that you can leave Tuesday night and get south of DC and get a room?  Then get on the road by 7a on Wed?  Not exactly driving straight through, but eliminates getting stuck in DC.


----------



## deedeew80

nono said:


> Hmmm, any way that you can leave Tuesday night and get south of DC and get a room?  Then get on the road by 7a on Wed?  Not exactly driving straight through, but eliminates getting stuck in DC.


That is something to think about. I will talk to the husband! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## amcnj

deedeew80 said:


> Need some help with drive time please! We are headed to Florida, not WDW unfortunately, on Wednesday. We are going to Niceville, FL. According to my gps, it’s a little further than Disney. We drive to Disney in November 2018 and we enjoyed it. We will be driving again next year. Anyway. We are driving from NJ. We don’t like driving over night, so we prefer leaving early morning. Originally my plan was to leave by 7am to avoid rush hr in DC. But that will probably put us getting to our destination pretty late, after midnight. But if we leave earlier, we will then get stuck in that morning rush hr traffic. What does everyone think? We want to drive straight through, or at least get as close as we can before stopping for the night. We will have our two kids, 9 & 7. Thanks for any help!




Not sure which part of NJ you are leaving from, but my drives started about an hour and ten minutes from the Delaware Memorial Bridge.  I depart around 2:30 am, and pass DC around 5:30 am.  Depending on stops, weather and traffic, I reach the Orlando area 5:30-8:30 pm that same day.

I believe the DC rush hours are 6-10 AM and 3-7 PM.


----------



## deedeew80

amcnj said:


> Not sure which part of NJ you are leaving from, but my drives started about an hour and ten minutes from the Delaware Memorial Bridge.  I depart around 2:30 am, and pass DC around 5:30 am.  Depending on stops, weather and traffic, I reach the Orlando area 5:30-8:30 pm that same day.
> 
> I believe the DC rush hours are 6-10 AM and 3-7 PM.


We are about a half hr from the DMB. On our last drive we left at 4am but didn’t hit rush hr traffic because it was the day after Thanksgiving and I guess most were off work. We might have to just leave earlier I guess in order to get ahead of that traffic.


----------



## mac_tlc

Looks like I’m about 1,500,000 views late to the party!  We are in CT and have done the drive about 15 times—— a rookie compared to some . 

We have never driven straight through, always stop one day each way. Southbound , we would leave at 3 or 4 am, stop near Hardeeville SC, then leave at 7 to get to WDW around noon. Have also used the Amtrak auto-train a few times in one direction depending on time of year. Northbound we leave Orlando about 7am and stop in Emporia Va, then another 9 hrs home on day 2. 

Six years ago we bought a house in Orlando, near the airport, right off 417. That changes our timeline a bit, and we now stop near Florence SC the first day. We don’t need to worry about check-in times anymore! 

We usually drive twice a year, but fly for our shorter trips. Next drive will be January 2020. 

Certainly have seen an increase in traffic and speed over the years. Our worst experience was driving the week between Christmas and New Year——- never again. 

mac_tlc


----------



## BC1836

Certainly have seen an increase in traffic and speed over the years. Our worst experience was driving the week between Christmas and New Year——- never again.

mac_tlc
[/QUOTE]

Driving that week is indeed brutal, but moving about in the parks (especially the MK) is worse.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

babesboo99 said:


> We are coming from NY and i was wondering if anyone rents cars and if so do you rent for the whole trip  or just rent for the drive down and drop off then pick up for the way home? Is it easier we leave in 3 weeks and i still am unsure what to do any help would be great


We use to rent a minivan years ago to make the drive. When I say years ago, I'm talking 25 or so. It cost $400 for a week and half. Lol 
This last two week trip in September was the first time our van sat and didn't move. We used Minnie vans. We just like to drive. We fly for work and driving is just a tradition for us. Our dd from the time she was 9 months even enjoyed the drives. (She's 26 now) Our trip this past March, she drove a few hours down and drove a good half way home. 
If money isn't the issue, what I liked about renting was if you had a problem, ( hey, come pick up your van and give me another one lol ). 
We for the most part drive straight through. Especially heading home. 
I'm near Allentown Pa, off of I78. Coming home we leave at 3am and hit home 7pm for the most part. Where you live, how fast you drive, how often and for how long you stop all have something to do with it. 
Timing out missing major cities at rush hours is the key. 
I'm in sales so I drive a lot for work and I'm on the road by 3am everyday so early morning, in the dark is easy for me. 
Most of us here like to drive as opposed to flying. We for the most part do it because we like the drive and we all have a list why we like to drive. Lol
I can't really help you too much, you live further south than me but I can tell you that you came to the right spot to get good advic. A lot of people here from your area who made the drive plenty of times. 
Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## dvczerfs

Got my Sunpass statement today. I used the newly opened express lanes in Charlotte NC. last month.  The lanes that were open, they are not completely done yet, seem to save me some time, if anything less stressful. Used then South and North, cost me $4. Lol
Well worth the $4. Heavier the traffic, higher the tolls. It was pretty cool though, smooth transitions from regular lanes to express and back again.


----------



## Jorjabelle

Can anyone speak to current road conditions on 95 from Virginia to Florida.  Any stand out construction?


We are driving in two weeks from Delaware.  Going 13 South to Bay Bridge Tunnel (avoiding Baltimore and DC) Norfolk over to 95.

95 South to 407 to 528 to 417 to World Dr.

We have a E Pass Xtra transponder.

We’re towing a pop up camper driving over night.  I drive a lot and work early morning shift so I’ll be driving most of the overnight time.

Just wondering if there are any notable issues on 95 through NC, SC, GA.

Do people take 295 around Jacksonville? Instead of 95 through Jacksonville?


----------



## bluezy

Jorjabelle said:


> Can anyone speak to current road conditions on 95 from Virginia to Florida.  Any stand out construction?
> 
> 
> We are driving in two weeks from Delaware.  Going 13 South to Bay Bridge Tunnel (avoiding Baltimore and DC) Norfolk over to 95.
> 
> 95 South to 407 to 528 to 417 to World Dr.
> 
> We have a E Pass Xtra transponder.
> 
> We’re towing a pop up camper driving over night.  I drive a lot and work early morning shift so I’ll be driving most of the overnight time.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any notable issues on 95 through NC, SC, GA.
> 
> Do people take 295 around Jacksonville? Instead of 95 through Jacksonville?



I can't really help with the other stuff, but I can say that we've always (8 trips) just stayed on I-95 through Jacksonville and never had a problem other than one time when there was a slow down due to a car fire on the shoulder of the road.  I will mention that we're always driving through at about 9:00 on a Sunday morning (both arriving and departing).  We might consider taking 295 if we're passing through on a weekday morning (which we will be doing next summer).  We run Waze and Googlemaps on 2 different phones when driving to Disney (or anywhere) and just follow their suggestions for the most part.


----------



## dvczerfs

Jorjabelle said:


> Can anyone speak to current road conditions on 95 from Virginia to Florida.  Any stand out construction?
> 
> 
> We are driving in two weeks from Delaware.  Going 13 South to Bay Bridge Tunnel (avoiding Baltimore and DC) Norfolk over to 95.
> 
> 95 South to 407 to 528 to 417 to World Dr.
> 
> We have a E Pass Xtra transponder.
> 
> We’re towing a pop up camper driving over night.  I drive a lot and work early morning shift so I’ll be driving most of the overnight time.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any notable issues on 95 through NC, SC, GA.
> 
> Do people take 295 around Jacksonville? Instead of 95 through Jacksonville?


I just came back a few weeks ago but I hit 95 in South Carolina. I hit Jax and Orlando at 3-4am on a Saturday morning so traffic isn't an issue but Orlando has been a nightmare. 
We run Waze and also we have the states apps that have live traffic cameras and also slow ups etc.... Have your copilot check them out, don't attempt while driving. SCDOT app is pretty good with live traffic updates. We drove down the day after Dorian came up the coast and the app was real good with updates.


----------



## BC1836

Yesterday: another flooded area on I-4, near mm128.  Take care when driving on I-4.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Besides us, how many 2,000+ mile round trip drivers have ridden the Disney Skyliner? (And you thought I-4 could be scary!)

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Besides us, how many 2,000+ mile round trip drivers have ridden the Disney Skyliner? (And you thought I-4 could be scary!)
> 
> All the best!


Unfortunately it wasn't open yet when we were there. I can't wait to ride it. That's top of my list for next trip. I want to ride the whole system and see it all.


----------



## BC1836

The Disney Skyliner is up and running again. A WDW statement, however, suggests that future stoppages should be anticipated...but hopefully not for nearly four hours. The statement did not include info on the need for more barf bags, which were in demand during the breakdown.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Besides us, how many 2,000+ mile round trip drivers have ridden the Disney Skyliner? (And you thought I-4 could be scary!)
> 
> All the best!


So I was excited about riding them when we’re there next weekend, but now not so much. I’m a little nervous to try it.


----------



## BC1836

Disney Skyliner still up and running. We passed on using it last night since we couldn't risk missing the Eat to the Beat concert.

Yet another I-4 crash today.

All the best!


----------



## MablePines24

Hi Everyone!

I was directed to this thread about my upcoming trip and so glad I was. My family and I are driving to Disney from Rochester NY. We are checking in on Sunday November 17th. It’ll be myself, my 13 yo son, my brother and my dad, so three drivers. We’re planning on driving straight through, as we’re no strangers to long trips. However, we’ve never driven to Florida, so this will be our first Disney Road trip!!

Where we are in NY allows for two possible routes. The first is 95 going through Washington and the other looks like it’s 79-77-26-95. GPS says either should take about 18 hours, but obviously before traffic etc. I have an EZ-pass, but can I use that in place of a sun pass? I will take any and all tips!
Thanks so much!


----------



## pwdebbie

MablePines24 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was directed to this thread about my upcoming trip and so glad I was. My family and I are driving to Disney from Rochester NY. We are checking in on Sunday November 17th. It’ll be myself, my 13 yo son, my brother and my dad, so three drivers. We’re planning on driving straight through, as we’re no strangers to long trips. However, we’ve never driven to Florida, so this will be our first Disney Road trip!!
> 
> Where we are in NY allows for two possible routes. The first is 95 going through Washington and the other looks like it’s 79-77-26-95. GPS says either should take about 18 hours, but obviously before traffic etc. I have an EZ-pass, but can I use that in place of a sun pass? I will take any and all tips!
> Thanks so much!



I think most people who have the choice of 95 or the inland route will say to go with the inland route as long as the weather is good.  I know you are used to snow but hopefully there won't be snow to worry about mid-November, so I would say to take your inland route.  Because I take 81 to 77, I was wondering if that was feasible for you to go from Rochester to Harrisburg, PA where you can pick up 81S instead of traveling along the lake and through (or around?) Pittsburgh.  Not sure if that might be a little shorter or not.


----------



## toolmanjan

deedeew80 said:


> We are about a half hr from the DMB. On our last drive we left at 4am but didn’t hit rush hr traffic because it was the day after Thanksgiving and I guess most were off work. We might have to just leave earlier I guess in order to get ahead of that traffic.


We live in Toms River NJ.  We leave at 7-8 pm so we are driving through Bal, DC and Richmond in the early morning hours.  Usually in SC when the sun is coming up.   Arriving in WDW for a late breakfast or lunch


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> We live in Toms River NJ.  We leave at 7-8 pm so we are driving through Bal, DC and Richmond in the early morning hours.  Usually in SC when the sun is coming up.   Arriving in WDW for a late breakfast or lunch



Not counting an initial drive from East Hanover, NJ in 2002, our 45 departures from Barnegat, NJ usually began very late at night or very early in the morning, early enough to beat the rush hour traffic in southern MD and northern VA. We did 13 straight-through drives but later made overnight Florida stops in such places as Yulee or Palm Coast, which yielded a three hour drive the following day.

Since we moved to central Fl in 2017, we usually make it to WDW in just under an hour.

All the best!


----------



## patkingpin

MablePines24 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was directed to this thread about my upcoming trip and so glad I was. My family and I are driving to Disney from Rochester NY. We are checking in on Sunday November 17th. It’ll be myself, my 13 yo son, my brother and my dad, so three drivers. We’re planning on driving straight through, as we’re no strangers to long trips. However, we’ve never driven to Florida, so this will be our first Disney Road trip!!
> 
> Where we are in NY allows for two possible routes. The first is 95 going through Washington and the other looks like it’s 79-77-26-95. GPS says either should take about 18 hours, but obviously before traffic etc. I have an EZ-pass, but can I use that in place of a sun pass? I will take any and all tips!
> Thanks so much!



We drive from Buffalo almost every year and we have taken the inland route every time, the 79-77-26-95 route.  We have two small children so we are prepared before we leave to take as many stops as possible.  Our plan is simple, we leave at 2am from Buffalo and get to Richmond Hill, GA around 7 or 8 at night.  We bunker for the night at a lovely Holiday Inn Express, take advantage of free breakfast and on our way to Disney by 8am the next day where we usually arrive around lunch time.  
The key to the inland drive is Charlotte.  Jacksonville can be tricky also, but Charlotte is the city you want to time to avoid rush hour and football games. Otherwise, it is a nice, easy drive.  
I usually do all of the driving so i know the ins and outs of the different highways.  With taking turns you will have the advantage of staying fresh though and driving straight through shouldn't be an issue.  
OH one last thing, if anyone in your group gets car sick, watch out for the hills of West Virginia.  We have had to clean up plenty of sickness from the car at rest stops in those hills.


----------



## BC1836

The NJ visitors will soon be here for the so-called "Jersey Week," which reflects the closing of public schools for a Thursday and Friday because of the 11/8-9 NJEA convention. 

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> The NJ visitors will soon be here for the so-called "Jersey Week," which reflects the closing of public schools for a Thursday and Friday because of the 11/8-9 NJEA convention.
> 
> All the best!


We went for Jersey Week for 7 or 8 years until our daughter was into middle school and we couldn't pull her out anymore as she missed too much work. It was a great time to go back then.


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> The NJ visitors will soon be here for the so-called "Jersey Week," which reflects the closing of public schools for a Thursday and Friday because of the 11/8-9 NJEA convention.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## toolmanjan

Getting ready for drive 9 in six years 12th overall.  Leaving on 11/6 from NJ.  Catching the first Cape May ferry then on to the Bridge Tunnel.   Stopping over in southern GA.   3 Days in Vero Beach & 8 at BWVs.


----------



## BC1836

toolmanjan said:


> Getting ready for drive 9 in six years 12th overall.  Leaving on 11/6 from NJ.  Catching the first Cape May ferry then on to the Bridge Tunnel.   Stopping over in southern GA.   3 Days in Vero Beach & 8 at BWVs.



Looks like you'll be joining the Jersey Week crowd. Drive safely, especially on the problematic I-4.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

It will interesting to see if anyone will be driving to or from WDW on Dec. 6, which is the 12th anniversary of this forum's site. [see all-time records on page 1]

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Before driving to WDW via I-4, check out the construction project's website for closures.

See: https://i4ultimate.com/construction-info/alerts-detours/

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Heading back to WDW next week!

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Heading back to WDW next week!
> 
> All the best!


I wish I was! have a great time!
Our next driving trip will be in February.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> I wish I was! have a great time!
> Our next driving trip will be in February.


We leave February 21st.


----------



## ninafeliz

Seeing this pop up on my watched list reminded me to post that my parents drove down a few weeks ago and the usual
welcome to Florida sign was still at the Florida welcome center, they took their traditional photo in front of it. The blue one that says Welcome to Florida the Sunshine State.  There wasn’t any orange juice, though.


----------



## disneysteve

ninafeliz said:


> Seeing this pop up on my watched list reminded me to post that my parents drove down a few weeks ago and the usual
> welcome to Florida sign was still at the Florida welcome center, they took their traditional photo in front of it. The blue one that says Welcome to Florida the Sunshine State.  There wasn’t any orange juice, though.


Yes. The blue sign is there. They just moved it to the opposite end.


----------



## ninafeliz

disneysteve said:


> Yes. The blue sign is there. They just moved it to the opposite end.


A couple of months ago or so were discussing that it was gone- or so I thought.  Maybe I misunderstood which sign we were talking about, or some other misunderstanding.  They were happy to see it was still there regardless   .


----------



## disneysteve

ninafeliz said:


> A couple of months ago or so were discussing that it was gone- or so I thought.  Maybe I misunderstood which sign we were talking about, or some other misunderstanding.  They were happy to see it was still there regardless   .


Yep. I was the one who said it was gone. I was mistaken. They had just relocated it for some reason.


----------



## ninafeliz

disneysteve said:


> Yep. I was the one who said it was gone. I was mistaken. They had just relocated it for some reason.


They were happy to see it was still there!  I like the new sign better, honestly, it’s just that the old one is good for us for nostalgic purposes.   I’m glad they kept both

ETA we’re driving back down the first week of Feb- hope for good weather in PA and WVA!


----------



## patclairesmom

Not sure how many drives but we'll be driving again next month.  It will be myself, my 2 kids(20 year old's, turning 21 on our trip) and my 93 year old father.  My father loves to drive and in fact last summer drove cross country by himself.  I think though myself and my son will try to do most of the driving.  Plan on leaving NJ at 5am the morning of the 19th My father wants to stop and have breakfast which will be a major slow down.  I think we'll stop in Columbia MD (exit 41) that way we'll avoid DC traffic.  Planning on an  overnight in the Savannah area hopefully by 7pm.  Next day we'll be checking into OKW and going to Disney Spring to see the premier of the new Star Wars movie!


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> Not sure how many drives but we'll be driving again next month.  It will be myself, my 2 kids(20 year old's, turning 21 on our trip) and my 93 year old father.  My father loves to drive and in fact last summer drove cross country by himself.  I think though myself and my son will try to do most of the driving.  Plan on leaving NJ at 5am the morning of the 19th My father wants to stop and have breakfast which will be a major slow down.  I think we'll stop in Columbia MD (exit 41) that way we'll avoid DC traffic.  Planning on an  overnight in the Savannah area hopefully by 7pm.  Next day we'll be checking into OKW and going to Disney Spring to see the premier of the new Star Wars movie!



Remember to be particularly aware when driving on I-4. Lots of construction and lane changes. 

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Walt Disney World Speedway regular: $2.27.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Whose next on the road to WDW?

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

We leave on Thursday (Thanksgiving Day) from Michigan.  This will be our finally drive of the 2010's.  We are on drive 51!   Also will be our last drive in a minivan, moving up to a full size van before the next baby is due.  Lots of work to do this week, but we are all getting excited.  Staying in a 2 Bedroom @ AKL.


----------



## toolmanjan

November trip completed. This was a solo trip so I decided to do it in two legs.  On the southbound leg I stopped at the Best Western Plus just off of I95 in Yulee Florida.   Northbound I stayed at a Best Western in Virginia Beach Northampton Ave.  (about a 3hr drive to the ferry)  

Next WDW trip set for the week before Christmas.  I will be helping my DD (cast member) move.   Same route same hotels. I'm a little apprehensive about driving back home on 12/21-22.  Hopefully traffic wont be too crazy.

For those of you that are scratching your heads wondering why I take the ferry-bridge tunnel route.  I have a seasonal business (summer) so time is not an issue.   I don't want to drive through Baltimore, DC and Richmond during the day. Plus there's a nostalgic feeling for me.  I remember taking the ferry and the then new Bridge Tunnel as a 9yo in 1968.  My father made a big deal about this "modern marvel".  At the time the CBBT was one lane each way.  The roads on the north and south ends of the CBBT were mostly 2lanes.  These days the roads from Virginia Beach to I95-Emporia Va are much better devided highway with speed limits mostly at 60.  If I have a copilot I will still drive overnight I95 the whole way no stop over.

I leave Toms River at 5am to catch the first ferry at 7am.  Docking at Lewes Delaware continuing on to I95 Arriving in Yulee at 5:30PM. Early start the next morning.  I avoid I4 by taking I95 to 528 on to 417.  Routes 528 and 417 both accept ezpass.  Customary breakfast at WPE with my DD is a must

Rant:
Does anyone follow the rule "Keep right except to pass"?  This is not really an issue south of the SC-Ga line because there are 3 lanes.  But in NC and SC where there are only 2 lanes it is.   If your in the left lane and your speed matches the car to the right you should be in the right lane in most cases.    end of rant


----------



## rg35

toolmanjan said:


> Rant:
> Does anyone follow the rule "Keep right except to pass"?  This is not really an issue south of the SC-Ga line because there are 3 lanes.  But in NC and SC where there are only 2 lanes it is.   If your in the left lane and your speed matches the car to the right you should be in the right lane in most cases.    end of rant



I haven't found this problem too bad on our drives as far as cars are concerned, but I have noticed that a lot of truck drivers are jerks about it. They stay in the left lane, sometimes matching speed with another semi in the right lane. It's like they are doing it on purpose to mess with everyone else.

My main issue w/ cars on these open expanses is that nobody seems to use cruise control. I set mine at 70 and there is so much inability for people to maintain a constant speed, it drives me up the wall.


----------



## rg35

Virginia was not kind to us on our drive this year (in August). Terrible traffic southbound and northbound on I-95 throughout basically the entire state. We've never really had any major issues before, but this year was just awful. Next year I am thinking about doing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge/Tunnel as a change of scenery. 

For people who have gone that way, how is traffic through Delaware/Maryland? How about through Norfolk and then 58 in Virginia? We typically leave NYC early on Saturday morning (4 AM) and coming home leave Florida around 5-6 AM on Saturday, to give a sense of when we would be passing through these areas each way.


----------



## disneysteve

rg35 said:


> My main issue w/ cars on these open expanses is that nobody seems to use cruise control.


So true. I set mine and constantly find the car ahead of me slowing down, forcing me to brake or pass them only to have them pass me a few minutes later when they decided to speed up again.


----------



## ninafeliz

disneysteve said:


> So true. I set mine and constantly find the car ahead of me slowing down, forcing me to brake or pass them only to have them pass me a few minutes later when they decided to speed up again.


This. Always.  I want a sign to hold up that says “pick a speed”!


----------



## toolmanjan

rg35 said:


> For people who have gone that way, how is traffic through Delaware/Maryland? How about through Norfolk and then 58 in Virginia? We typically leave NYC early on Saturday morning (4 AM) and coming home leave Florida around 5-6 AM on Saturday, to give a sense of when we would be passing through these areas each way.



The roads are generally good. Better the further south you go.  There are a handfull of areas where the speed limit drops to 45 for2-3 miles. Northern Delaware can be a traffic nightmare.


----------



## toolmanjan

How about the guy in the left lane when there is no one in the right lane.  As you move to the right lane to pass him he speeds way up.


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> We leave on Thursday (Thanksgiving Day) from Michigan.  This will be our finally drive of the 2010's.  We are on drive 51!   Also will be our last drive in a minivan, moving up to a full size van before the next baby is due.  Lots of work to do this week, but we are all getting excited.  Staying in a 2 Bedroom @ AKL.



Your status will be updated on the all-time records (page 1). When was your first drive?

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

BC1836 said:


> Your status will be updated on the all-time records (page 1). When was your first drive?
> 
> All the best!


My first time driving (riding) was 1986 as a kid with my parents.  We drove down atleast 6 times.   My Dad bought a DVC membership in the early 90's.
I made another drive in high school for spring break with friends in '99.

The first of our 51 drives in the 2010's was May of 2010, right before our first daughter was born.


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> My first time driving (riding) was 1986 as a kid with my parents.  We drove down atleast 6 times.   My Dad bought a DVC membership in the early 90's.
> I made another drive in high school for spring break with friends in '99.
> 
> The first of our 51 drives in the 2010's was May of 2010, right before our first daughter was born.



Welcome to WDW! Clarification question: your count of 51 includes you as a passenger and a driver?

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

BC1836 said:


> Welcome to WDW! Clarification question: your count of 51 includes you as a passenger and a driver?
> 
> All the best!


51 times with me as the driver.  AND just me, my wife hates driving so I have done every mile...51 drives since may 2010

We checked into AKL Jambo 2 Bedroom this afternoon.  As always its a beautiful resort.  We left Michigan at 5:20am Thanksgiving day.  Spent 2 nights in Chattanooga, TN.   Stayed last night at the Hyatt Regency Orlando, also a very nice resort


----------



## BC1836

LBHouse said:


> 51 times with me as the driver.  AND just me, my wife hates driving so I have done every mile...51 drives since may 2010
> 
> We checked into AKL Jambo 2 Bedroom this afternoon.  As always its a beautiful resort.  We left Michigan at 5:20am Thanksgiving day.  Spent 2 nights in Chattanooga, TN.   Stayed last night at the Hyatt Regency Orlando, also a very nice resort



The all-time records have been updated. Check also the "most drives in a decade" record; you probably may qualify.

All the best!


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Great posts !  I've got 6 trips so far... 3×3,600 miles round trips and 3×2,800 miles from Canada.  I love being able to explore the US and see the changes in scenery.   It is nice to be able to try out new routes and find cool roadside attractions!  Hope to be able to add another road trip this summer.   Would love to make it to Disneyland... but at 5,600 miles return... maybe when I am retired!


----------



## ninafeliz

LBHouse said:


> 51 times with me as the driver.  AND just me, my wife hates driving so I have done every mile...51 drives since may 2010



I hate driving also, just in general, not only related to Disney trips.  I would just much rather be the passenger- I can read, use my phone, look around, etc... However, my DH still expects me to drive a lot of the time for shorter trips and around home, and some of the time when we drive to Florida!  The nerve lol!  I need to talk to your wife and get tips on how to get out of this  !


----------



## RK13

rg35 said:


> Virginia was not kind to us on our drive this year (in August). Terrible traffic southbound and northbound on I-95 throughout basically the entire state. We've never really had any major issues before, but this year was just awful. Next year I am thinking about doing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge/Tunnel as a change of scenery.
> 
> For people who have gone that way, how is traffic through Delaware/Maryland? How about through Norfolk and then 58 in Virginia? We typically leave NYC early on Saturday morning (4 AM) and coming home leave Florida around 5-6 AM on Saturday, to give a sense of when we would be passing through these areas each way.


Took this route for the first time this past August.  Left Long Island around 3:30am on a Monday, Rt 113/13 through DE/MD wasn't bad, you get hung up at some lights, but there wasn't heavy traffic.  After the CBBT, 13 to 64 was stop and go, I think the speed limit was 30 or 40mph and people weren't exceeding it.  Once we got on rt 58 it was fine, smooth ride until I95.  On return trip, we took I95 whole way.
It added at least an hour to my trip, but it felt longer dealing with the lights.  I think it was around 12-1pm by the time we got to Emporia, VA.  While we didn't hit major traffic, I don't know if I would take it again.


----------



## BC1836

* HAPPY 12TH ANNIVERSARY! *

Twelve years ago, yours truly began the "For 2,000+ Miles Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.

Back in 2007, long distance-drives information were either found in separate questions posted to the Transportation forum or were inquiries jumbled up with those who drove less than a day to WDW.

But what about folks who drove more than a 1,000 miles? Did they drive straight through? Did they stay overnight? And where did they stay overnight? What were the best routes? What times on the road were the best? The worst? What areas had rush hour times, and how long did they last? And so many other questions.

Well, here we are. Over 1.5 million views and 16,500 replies. And check out the all-time driving records on page 1.

Ironically, we moved to central Florida in Dec. 2017, and now our drive to WDW is about sixty miles (and our best time is 58 minutes). As such, I am no longer "eligible" to participate on this thread. 

Happy Anniversary! 

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

Wow, didn't realize this thread started the same year we made our first drive to WDW.  Happy anniversary!


----------



## DVC-Don

BC1836 said:


> * HAPPY 12TH ANNIVERSARY! *
> 
> Twelve years ago, yours truly began the "For 2,000+ Miles Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.
> .................
> Ironically, we moved to central Florida in Dec. 2017, and now our drive to WDW is about sixty miles (and our best time is 58 minutes). As such, I am no longer "eligible" to participate on this thread.
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> All the best!



I'm with you.  Back when you started this we would make the occasional 1500 one way drive.  Now we make a 23 mile drive to WDW, my best time is 35 minutes (dang traffic lights).


----------



## BC1836

DVC-Don said:


> I'm with you.  Back when you started this we would make the occasional 1500 one way drive.  Now we make a 23 mile drive to WDW, my best time is 35 minutes (dang traffic lights).



We hope to cross your path at WDW in 2020, "neighbor."

We'll be at Epcot on Tuesday.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> * HAPPY 12TH ANNIVERSARY! *
> 
> Twelve years ago, yours truly began the "For 2,000+ Miles Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.
> 
> Back in 2007, long distance-drives information were either found in separate questions posted to the Transportation forum or were inquiries jumbled up with those who drove less than a day to WDW.
> 
> But what about folks who drove more than a 1,000 miles? Did they drive straight through? Did they stay overnight? And where did they stay overnight? What were the best routes? What times on the road were the best? The worst? What areas had rush hour times, and how long did they last? And so many other questions.
> 
> Well, here we are. Over 1.5 million views and 16,500 replies. And check out the all-time driving records on page 1.
> 
> Ironically, we moved to central Florida in Dec. 2017, and now our drive to WDW is about sixty miles (and our best time is 58 minutes). As such, I am no longer "eligible" to participate on this thread.
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations BC!! Can't believe it's been 12 years. Unfortunately it won't be too much longer and I will be unable to participate. 2020 is right around the corner, the year dw and I turn 55. This spring I start getting the house electrical system up to date, I must before it goes on the market. Get the interior painted and see what happens.
But before that, we have some driving to do. Septembers two weeks at the Boardwalk planning is almost done. We will have company for the second week. Yes, she coming back down with us.
But first, we have our 35th wedding anniversary trip in 75 days. Polynesian resort studio for a week. A lot of meals planned, mostly our favorites.
Spending a lot of time in Magic Kingdom and Epcot, were  I passed the sickness onto dw some 35 years ago on our honeymoon.
Looking forward to February and the new Mizners. I'm sure we will hook up again for an evening!
Congratulations again !!!!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Congratulations BC!! Can't believe it's been 12 years. Unfortunately it won't be too much longer and I will be unable to participate. 2020 is right around the corner, the year dw and I turn 55. This spring I start getting the house electrical system up to date, I must before it goes on the market. Get the interior painted and see what happens.
> But before that, we have some driving to do. Septembers two weeks at the Boardwalk planning is almost done. We will have company for the second week. Yes, she coming back down with us.
> But first, we have our 35th wedding anniversary trip in 75 days. Polynesian resort studio for a week. A lot of meals planned, mostly our favorites.
> Spending a lot of time in Magic Kingdom and Epcot, were  I passed the sickness onto dw some 35 years ago on our honeymoon.
> Looking forward to February and the new Mizners. I'm sure we will hook up again for an evening!
> Congratulations again !!!!



We are looking forward to your permanent move down here. We may have to start a new thread: "For Former 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Who Moved to Within an Hour's Drive To WDW." There are at least two members of the proposed thread: BC1836 and DVC-Don.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Today, we noticed that Epcot Resorts Blvd. is closed between the TC and the BWI.

Also, regular gas at Disney Speedway near the BWI: $2.43.

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

We made it back at midnight.  Left SSR at 6:17am, arrived back to West Michigan at 12:27.

Another wonderful trip.  We typically stay at Disney until mid afternoon (stay one night in a hotel on way home), however for this trip I had to be back to work for meetings.  So this was a first for us, and it worked great.  No traffic anywhere, made it through Atlanta around lunchtime and through Nasheville before evening rush hour.


----------



## TheHamm

I am excited to join the 2K+ mile club next week!  Heading down from SE Michigan with two 6 year olds in a small car seemed like a fantastic idea 6 months ago, As I wanted to toss them out the door on the way to school this morning I am questioning my sanity 

I have a map of children's museums included with our home museum membership so that we have some ideas of places to stop along the way, but I was wondering if anyone can suggest parks or other low cost places south of Lexington KY (where my knowledge ends)  to stop and let the kids blow off some steam.  The current plan is to drive down on I-75 and decide toward the end of the trip if we take a different, longer route home.


----------



## pwdebbie

TheHamm said:


> I am excited to join the 2K+ mile club next week!  Heading down from SE Michigan with two 6 year olds in a small car seemed like a fantastic idea 6 months ago, As I wanted to toss them out the door on the way to school this morning I am questioning my sanity
> 
> I have a map of children's museums included with our home museum membership so that we have some ideas of places to stop along the way, but I was wondering if anyone can suggest parks or other low cost places south of Lexington KY (where my knowledge ends)  to stop and let the kids blow off some steam.  The current plan is to drive down on I-75 and decide toward the end of the trip if we take a different, longer route home.



How far south of Lexington do you mean?  My dd lives there and is very kid-oriented, so might be able to offer suggestions if you are just meaning "local to Lexington but south."


----------



## TheHamm

pwdebbie said:


> How far south of Lexington do you mean?  My dd lives there and is very kid-oriented, so might be able to offer suggestions if you are just meaning "local to Lexington but south."


The entire route south of Cincinnati is uncharted territory to me so any information is helpful.  Weather permitting, I think we will get to the Lexington area in time for a late breakfast but I have no clear plan as my knowledge is limited to the children's museum.  My hope is to finish up breakfast and let the kids run around somewhere for about an hour to an hour and a half, and then drive for the length of two animated feature films before we stop again.


----------



## pwdebbie

TheHamm said:


> The entire route south of Cincinnati is uncharted territory to me so any information is helpful.  Weather permitting, I think we will get to the Lexington area in time for a late breakfast but I have no clear plan as my knowledge is limited to the children's museum.  My hope is to finish up breakfast and let the kids run around somewhere for about an hour to an hour and a half, and then drive for the length of two animated feature films before we stop again.



I sent your message to my daughter.  She is involved in ministry in Lexington and specifically is geared toward generational ministry, bringing young and old together.  I'm sure she knows the good spots!


----------



## pwdebbie

TheHamm said:


> I am excited to join the 2K+ mile club next week!  Heading down from SE Michigan with two 6 year olds in a small car seemed like a fantastic idea 6 months ago, As I wanted to toss them out the door on the way to school this morning I am questioning my sanity
> 
> I have a map of children's museums included with our home museum membership so that we have some ideas of places to stop along the way, but I was wondering if anyone can suggest parks or other low cost places south of Lexington KY (where my knowledge ends)  to stop and let the kids blow off some steam.  The current plan is to drive down on I-75 and decide toward the end of the trip if we take a different, longer route home.




Here is my dd's response:  

Here's my thoughts depending on the dates and the weather (it's supposed to be pretty warm over Christmas):

1. There are a ton of parks. 
Shillito is a personal favorite with a great playground and walking path. https://www.lexingtonky.gov/shillito-park-map . 
Another nice park is McConnell Springs; primarly walking but cool hot springs.  https://www.lexingtonky.gov/mcconnell-springs-park . 
Jacobson Park has a huge playground and if she's traveling south towards Knoxville, it's on the way. https://www.lexingtonky.gov/jacobson-park

2. The Fayette Mall has a play area for kids and a food court

3. Depending on how late breakfast is and if she comes through on a Saturday, the ice rink at Triangle Park opens at 10 am and that is SO MUCH FUN! https://lexfun4kids.com/downtown-lexington-triangle-park-ice-skating/

4. There are two jump parks (Sky Zone and Get Air) so if she really wants to get the wiggles out, both of those are crazy fun. 

5. There's always Keeneland and Kentucky Horse Park but they aren't really "kids run around" places. 

6. She mentioned the children's museum; I'm assuming she means the Explorium. It is open over the holidays depending on which day she is planning to come through. http://explorium.com/


----------



## TheHamm

pwdebbie said:


> Here is my dd's response:
> 
> Here's my thoughts depending on the dates and the weather (it's supposed to be pretty warm over Christmas):
> 
> 1. There are a ton of parks.
> Shillito is a personal favorite with a great playground and walking path. https://www.lexingtonky.gov/shillito-park-map .
> Another nice park is McConnell Springs; primarly walking but cool hot springs.  https://www.lexingtonky.gov/mcconnell-springs-park .
> Jacobson Park has a huge playground and if she's traveling south towards Knoxville, it's on the way. https://www.lexingtonky.gov/jacobson-park
> 
> 2. The Fayette Mall has a play area for kids and a food court
> 
> 3. Depending on how late breakfast is and if she comes through on a Saturday, the ice rink at Triangle Park opens at 10 am and that is SO MUCH FUN! https://lexfun4kids.com/downtown-lexington-triangle-park-ice-skating/
> 
> 4. There are two jump parks (Sky Zone and Get Air) so if she really wants to get the wiggles out, both of those are crazy fun.
> 
> 5. There's always Keeneland and Kentucky Horse Park but they aren't really "kids run around" places.
> 
> 6. She mentioned the children's museum; I'm assuming she means the Explorium. It is open over the holidays depending on which day she is planning to come through. http://explorium.com/



Thank you, all of these are very helpful!


----------



## BC1836

Major pothole problem on I-4 westbound (near mm 95) recently caused damage to two dozen vehicles. 

Imagine having car damage on your way to WDW; checking into the new Riviera Resort and having a bed collapse on you; riding the Skyliner and it gets stuck; and then arriving at Hollywood Studios where the new Stars Wars attraction breaks down!

All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Major pothole problem on I-4 westbound (near mm 95) recently caused damage to two dozen vehicles.
> 
> Imagine having car damage on your way to WDW; checking into the new Riviera Resort and having a bed collapse on you; riding the Skyliner and it gets stuck; and then arriving at Hollywood Studios where the new Stars Wars attraction breaks down!
> 
> All the best!


You're quite the optimist, aren't you?


----------



## Tanooki

Hi there!
We are planning our 11th drive down from Montreal and I have a question for the experts here 
Our previous trips have mostly been done using the 81-77-26-95 route (mainly in the summer time) and the last time we tried coming back using 95 all the way (on an August Sunday), we ended up waisting a lot of time stuck in traffic.
I was talking about the drive with a seasoned driver a few days ago and he was telling me that he now only uses the 95 all the way and he resolved the traffic issues by enrolling in ez-pass.
It made me wonder if this could be an option. I never paid enough attention to the ez-pass lanes to notice if they made THAT much of a difference.
We’ll be traveling in early March and only on weekends (back and forth). The weather is always a factor as it’s still very much winter up here and those VA mountains on the 81 can be quite the gamble...
What would you do?
Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

Tanooki said:


> Hi there!
> We are planning our 11th drive down from Montreal and I have a question for the experts here
> Our previous trips have mostly been done using the 81-77-26-95 route (mainly in the summer time) and the last time we tried coming back using 95 all the way (on an August Sunday), we ended up waisting a lot of time stuck in traffic.
> I was talking about the drive with a seasoned driver a few days ago and he was telling me that he now only uses the 95 all the way and he resolved the traffic issues by enrolling in ez-pass.
> It made me wonder if this could be an option. I never paid enough attention to the ez-pass lanes to notice if they made THAT much of a difference.
> We’ll be traveling in early March and only on weekends (back and forth). The weather is always a factor as it’s still very much winter up here and those VA mountains on the 81 can be quite the gamble...
> What would you do?
> Thanks!



In August on a Sunday, you were traveling with all the traffic heading home from the beaches.  You won't run into that in March.


----------



## Sunelis

Tanooki said:


> Hi there!
> We are planning our 11th drive down from Montreal and I have a question for the experts here
> Our previous trips have mostly been done using the 81-77-26-95 route (mainly in the summer time) and the last time we tried coming back using 95 all the way (on an August Sunday), we ended up waisting a lot of time stuck in traffic.
> I was talking about the drive with a seasoned driver a few days ago and he was telling me that he now only uses the 95 all the way and he resolved the traffic issues by enrolling in ez-pass.
> It made me wonder if this could be an option. I never paid enough attention to the ez-pass lanes to notice if they made THAT much of a difference.
> We’ll be traveling in early March and only on weekends (back and forth). The weather is always a factor as it’s still very much winter up here and those VA mountains on the 81 can be quite the gamble...
> What would you do?
> Thanks!


Hi, 

I travel from Montreal too and honestly EZ-PASS is a game changer. I've only ever used the I87/I95 route and got stuck in horrible traffic more than once before I discovered that we(as Canadians) could use EZ-PASS tags. All the tolls from NY through DC are EZ-PASS so no more stop and go and some spots along I95 have EZ-PASS dedicated lanes that you can use for a fee... Those can be a life saver during rush hour.


----------



## Tanooki

Sunelis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I travel from Montreal too and honestly EZ-PASS is a game changer. I've only ever used the I87/I95 route and got stuck in horrible traffic more than once before I discovered that we(as Canadians) could use EZ-PASS tags. All the tolls from NY through DC are EZ-PASS so no more stop and go and some spots along I95 have EZ-PASS dedicated lanes that you can use for a fee... Those can be a life saver during rush hour.



Glad to learn about the dedicated lanes! I didn’t even know they existed and that must really be a game changer.
Thanks for this!


----------



## bluezy

Tanooki said:


> Glad to learn about the dedicated lanes! I didn’t even know they existed and that must really be a game changer.
> Thanks for this!



They *can* be a game changer.  They can also be expensive.  Those dedicated lanes allowed us to get out of traffic that was literally inching along last year in Washington DC.  But it cost us almost $20 for the few miles we traveled on those dedicated lanes (demand pricing -- you have to watch the overhead signs for the current pricing -- and there's a toll every few miles).  It also saved us about 30-40 minutes of sitting in heavy traffic so it was worth it to us...but it's still expensive.


----------



## BC1836

Who will be the first to make a 2,000+ mile WDW round trip in 2020?

All the best!


----------



## Tanooki

bluezy said:


> They *can* be a game changer.  They can also be expensive.  Those dedicated lanes allowed us to get out of traffic that was literally inching along last year in Washington DC.  But it cost us almost $20 for the few miles we traveled on those dedicated lanes (demand pricing -- you have to watch the overhead signs for the current pricing -- and there's a toll every few miles).  It also saved us about 30-40 minutes of sitting in heavy traffic so it was worth it to us...but it's still expensive.


Thanks for the information. I do believe this is worth the price if it helps to avoid traffic. We’re going to go down on the 95 all the way with the e-z pass. I’ve opened an account on the Virginia ez-pass site to get a flex transponder that can be put in the HOV mode. That way, you can use the express lanes without fees (in VA of course) 
Thanks again for your help everyone!


----------



## A&CsMom

Travelling from the Hamilton, Ontario area to Orlando in late January.  Which routes does everyone take during the winter? Or should we decide based on the weather?


----------



## Dugette

Happy to find this thread, as we are planning our first ever road trip to Disney (we've been many times, but have always flown). Any feedback/guidance is welcome. We live in MN (Twin Cities area) and it looks to be about 22 hours or so each way. Our daughter has a long Spring Break from 3/6-3/16, so we figured this was our chance to drive to WDW. We did a long road trip to a wedding in TX a few months ago and that went pretty well, so hoping this is a good decision.  DH and I took many long road trips in our younger days, so we're comfortable with the time on the road, but DD is very spoiled by all the flights she's taken - however, she did great on our TX trip, thanks to her friend the iPad - and says she's excited for this!

Plan is to leave after she gets out of school on 3/5 and drive to Madison, WI for a very brief visit with my Grandma there (we've done this drive many times). Overnight in Madison to rest up for a long next couple days. 3/6 we'll drive from Madison, WI to Nashville, TN - no real reason except it seemed like a good stopping point and we were able to use Hyatt points for a free hotel. 3/7 we'll drive from Nashville, TN to our first hotel (split stay), the DoubleTree in Disney Springs. Excited to have my car there, as we have a triple-split stay to use up hotel points, so the car will help with moving around and transportation since we'll be offsite.

Will head back in the same manner as arriving - leave 3/14 to Nashville, 3/15 to Madison, 3/16 the short 4 hour drive back home to rest up before school/work resumes.

I am not clear exactly how many tolls we'll hit, but I know that part of our route in IL and in FL will have tolls, most likely. I was looking for options and came across EPassXtra, which covers both states (and others). Was thinking of doing this to save time/trouble with tolls. And could use for future trips, including moving to a rental car if we fly to WDW again. Anyone use this?

Open to any advice on the long trip, we've only just started planning. Thanks!


----------



## BC1836

Happy New Year!

Breaking: Shots fired on I-4 near Deland.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Over a dozen and a half vehicles hit by BB gunshots on I-4 and I-95.

All the best!


----------



## A&CsMom

Do any of you use the Waze app instead of an old school GPS for the whole drive (for us it would be about 20 hours each way)?  My husband and I have quite a good data plan, but I'm worried about using a lot of data this way.  However it seems like a good idea to have up to date traffic and other road information.


----------



## justreading

A&CsMom said:


> Do any of you use the Waze app instead of an old school GPS for the whole drive (for us it would be about 20 hours each way)?  My husband and I have quite a good data plan, but I'm worried about using a lot of data this way.  However it seems like a good idea to have up to date traffic and other road information.


Yes, I use it all the way (1100 miles one way). And it has helped me avoid stopped traffic many times.  The one time I didn't trust it and ignored instructions to exit the highway, I sat in traffic for 3 hours while the highway was closed due to an accident.  That was the last time I ignored waze! If waze says to exit the highway I do it!  It didn't feel like it used much data at all.


----------



## A&CsMom

justreading said:


> Yes, I use it all the way (1100 miles one way). And it has helped me avoid stopped traffic many times.  The one time I didn't trust it and ignored instructions to exit the highway, I sat in traffic for 3 hours while the highway was closed due to an accident.  That was the last time I ignored waze! If waze says to exit the highway I do it!  It didn't feel like it used much data at all.


Thank you!


----------



## TheHamm

A&CsMom said:


> Do any of you use the Waze app instead of an old school GPS for the whole drive (for us it would be about 20 hours each way)?  My husband and I have quite a good data plan, but I'm worried about using a lot of data this way.  However it seems like a good idea to have up to date traffic and other road information.


4.5 hours before we are home according to Waze! My one suggestion is that you check settings for the toll roads before you set off- we found ourselves on the peach pass only lane today. I suppose they will mail us a bill if they can read our mud covered plate. We briefly lost service in the TN mountains on both T-Mobile and Verizon. As we had several hundred miles before the next turn, it was not a large problem.


----------



## bluezy

A&CsMom said:


> Do any of you use the Waze app instead of an old school GPS for the whole drive (for us it would be about 20 hours each way)?  My husband and I have quite a good data plan, but I'm worried about using a lot of data this way.  However it seems like a good idea to have up to date traffic and other road information.



We always use it for our 1000+ mile drive.  We often run both Waze & Google Maps on 2 different phone just to compare.  We actually use Waze almost every time we're in the car (not just on road trips) just to be aware of traffic issues.  Never even thought about how much data it uses -- we have unlimited data so it hasn't ever been a problem.


----------



## A&CsMom

TheHamm said:


> 4.5 hours before we are home according to Waze! My one suggestion is that you check settings for the toll roads before you set off- we found ourselves on the peach pass only lane today. I suppose they will mail us a bill if they can read our mud covered plate. We briefly lost service in the TN mountains on both T-Mobile and Verizon. As we had several hundred miles before the next turn, it was not a large problem.


Thanks!


----------



## A&CsMom

bluezy said:


> We always use it for our 1000+ mile drive.  We often run both Waze & Google Maps on 2 different phone just to compare.  We actually use Waze almost every time we're in the car (not just on road trips) just to be aware of traffic issues.  Never even thought about how much data it uses -- we have unlimited data so it hasn't ever been a problem.


Unlimited data. I wish! Thanks for your response


----------



## tgarre06

Contemplating driving from Boston to Disney over school break to avoid the ridiculous flight prices over school breaks. Has anyone driven from the Boston area? Did you stop or go straight through? If you stopped for the night, where did you stop? I’ve driven straight though several times when I was in college because my husband went to college in FL, but that was a different time when I didn’t have a 5 and 8 year old with me! lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

tgarre06 said:


> Contemplating driving from Boston to Disney over school break to avoid the ridiculous flight prices over school breaks. Has anyone driven from the Boston area? Did you stop or go straight through? If you stopped for the night, where did you stop? I’ve driven straight though several times when I was in college because my husband went to college in FL, but that was a different time when I didn’t have a 5 and 8 year old with me! lol


We drive from S.E. MA. We drive straight thru. But when the boys were younger we stopped in Fayetteville NC. 
I hear ya on flights over vacations! I’m a teacher and have no choice but to go on school vacations. We’re driving in February.


----------



## tgarre06

We must live right near each other, I’m in that area as well! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wmcyip

A&CsMom said:


> Unlimited data. I wish! Thanks for your response


You can always increase the data for that month/billing period you plan on using Waze.


----------



## BC1836

A&CsMom said:


> Do any of you use the Waze app instead of an old school GPS for the whole drive (for us it would be about 20 hours each way)?  My husband and I have quite a good data plan, but I'm worried about using a lot of data this way.  However it seems like a good idea to have up to date traffic and other road information.



Yes, we used it many times. However, since we used I-95 from NJ to FL, we didn't have any significant alternate Waze routes. Most of the time, we used it to see how long our traffic jam was.

All the best!


----------



## vetrik

tgarre06 said:


> Contemplating driving from Boston to Disney over school break to avoid the ridiculous flight prices over school breaks. Has anyone driven from the Boston area? Did you stop or go straight through? If you stopped for the night, where did you stop? I’ve driven straight though several times when I was in college because my husband went to college in FL, but that was a different time when I didn’t have a 5 and 8 year old with me! lol



I’m just starting to look into driving from RI for the first time and I’ve been wondering the same things! We’ve always flown, but I may try to sneak in an extra trip over Thanksgiving this year and I know flight prices will be crazy. My main concerns are traffic, and if we’ll have enough time factoring in driving since we can’t go for a full week. We’ll have a 5 year old and an 11 year old.


----------



## shafke

vetrik said:


> I’m just starting to look into driving from RI for the first time and I’ve been wondering the same things! We’ve always flown, but I may try to sneak in an extra trip over Thanksgiving this year and I know flight prices will be crazy. My main concerns are traffic, and if we’ll have enough time factoring in driving since we can’t go for a full week. We’ll have a 5 year old and an 11 year old.



These are the plans we usually use when driving past DC... we are leaving from NY/LI
 - Leave the night before (10pm or so).  You will do the bulk of your driving at night.  This kids should keep mostly to schedule and hopefully sleep after the initial excitement has worn off.  In order to do this you would need to adjust you schedule so you could have a small nap before leaving.

 - The other option we used to get past DC (once past DC / Northern VA traffic becomes less of a problem).  We leave home around 5 - 5:30 am and drive to the DE/MD border and stop for breakfast around 8 am.  Usually Cracker Barrel.  By the time we are done it is after 9 am and the Baltimore and DC rush hours are over.  You should be at the south side of DC around 11.

If you want to stop for the night you now have to decide how much farther you want to travel.  We have stopped at both Savannah and Brunswick.

As to having enough time for a full week I would not recommend driving.  Coming from RI you would be pretty close to 48 hours just driving not including stops.  Flying you would spend around 12 hours (this includes fly time, arriving at the airport 1.5 - 2 hours early, and travel to/from airport).  If you are short on time 1.5 days is a lot.  Also, the drive home just sucks... it is A LOT harder to plan your drive time through the big cities (DC/NY) going home... not impossible but difficult.


----------



## BC1836

Just got back after GFR stay #51. WDW is crowding up BIG TIME as Marathon Weekend begins early. Lots of traffic on World Drive as you approach the Seven Seas-Timberline intersection.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

DVCzerfs, the driver-passenger with most drives (see page 1) is returning to WDW next month!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> DVCzerfs, the driver-passenger with most drives (see page 1) is returning to WDW next month!
> 
> All the best!


38 days to go but who’s counting. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Looking forward to staying at the Poly again for a week. It’s our 35th wedding anniversary and my 70th trip.  It will be also the sixth decade in a row that will be at WDW. 
im packed and ready to go!!!


----------



## MilwaukeeMom

We're driving from Milwaukee the middle of March. We've done it many, many times but each time there's been a few sticking points. Our route is always the same. I94 to I65 to I24 to I75. My question-Is there a different route to take, which is just as quick, that would avoid mountains and fog? We always leave Nashville early in the morning and there is almost always fog around Chattanooga, TN. One year there was a terrible accident just south of there and now it's always on my mind. I want to avoid the fog and I'm not very fond of mountains.


----------



## BC1836

More construction delays on I-4. Take care.

All the best!


----------



## LBHouse

Leaving in 26 days for drive 52.  Heading out from Michigan on Feb 15.  First night is planned for a Hyatt Place in Nashville, TN, The next day is TN Aquarium and lunch at Lupi's Pizza (Chattanooga), spending that night at Hyatt in Orlando near the convention center. 

Checking in to Polynesian for 2 nights, Old Key West for 7, back to convention center for 4 nights and finally Riveria for 7.   All this with 5 kids (oldest is 9) and a pregnant wife, should be quite the adventure.


----------



## pwdebbie

LBHouse said:


> Leaving in 26 days for drive 52.  Heading out from Michigan on Feb 15.  First night is planned for a Hyatt Place in Nashville, TN, The next day is TN Aquarium and lunch at Lupi's Pizza (Chattanooga), spending that night at Hyatt in Orlando near the convention center.
> 
> Checking in to Polynesian for 2 nights, Old Key West for 7, back to convention center for 4 nights and finally Riveria for 7.   All this with 5 kids (oldest is 9) and a pregnant wife, should be quite the adventure.



Sounds like a wonderful adventure!  I am guessing you homeschool?


----------



## LBHouse

pwdebbie said:


> I am guessing you homeschool?


We sure do.  We own our business and very much enjoy the flexibility and quality we can achieve with homeschool.  Love DVC for the flexibility and space to keep school going while we vacation.

I always wonder what the castmembers think when they come into our rooms and we have practically set up a school house @ the kitchen table...


----------



## Shir Kahn

Well, my wife and I decided to do another drive down during spring break!  2070 miles (4140 round trip!) for the something like the 12th time since we started going to WDW!  Can't wait!  We have annual passes, but only get to go down a few times a year due to the wife's work schedule.  We missed the Star Wars opening by a few weeks on our last trip!


----------



## TheHamm

We are driving down again in March.  After some reflection on our December journey, I see some points for improvement and thought I would ask for your advice.

(1) My original plan was to drive until we were tired and stop overnight.  We were less tired than I anticipated and I quickly booked something at 11:45pm for fear that the reservation systems would not let me book for what would be considered a December 26 arrival with a December 27 check out if it were 12:01am December 27th.  Can anyone comment on their experience with this?
(2) We lost time on stupid stops.  For example, we left WDW in the early morning dark,  the kids were awake and hungry at 9am.  We stopped at McD's somewhere in GA thinking it would be a quick potty break and a way to get scrambled eggs (probably the only thing other than yogurt my kids would eat there).  The bathrooms were not clean and eggs took 45 minutes.  As someone who does not really do fast food, what are better options?  Where do you stop to eat or grab food to eat in the car?  We did better with stops at Panera (although this seemed to stop somewhere in KY and they were not particularly fast either) and a corner bakery (bagles and cream cheese in the car were a messy hit)
(3) Overall, the worst weather was in the mountains.  I am concerned this will again be true, but wanted to crowdsource how people handle what I can imagine would be icy roads taking I-75 through the southern/southern-ish states.  Do you muster through or stop?  I have skills driving in ice and snow, but not icy, snowy mountains which may or may not get salted.


----------



## pwdebbie

TheHamm said:


> We are driving down again in March.  After some reflection on our December journey, I see some points for improvement and thought I would ask for your advice.
> 
> (1) My original plan was to drive until we were tired and stop overnight.  We were less tired than I anticipated and I quickly booked something at 11:45pm for fear that the reservation systems would not let me book for what would be considered a December 26 arrival with a December 27 check out if it were 12:01am December 27th.  Can anyone comment on their experience with this?
> (2) We lost time on stupid stops.  For example, we left WDW in the early morning dark,  the kids were awake and hungry at 9am.  We stopped at McD's somewhere in GA thinking it would be a quick potty break and a way to get scrambled eggs (probably the only thing other than yogurt my kids would eat there).  The bathrooms were not clean and eggs took 45 minutes.  As someone who does not really do fast food, what are better options?  Where do you stop to eat or grab food to eat in the car?  We did better with stops at Panera (although this seemed to stop somewhere in KY and they were not particularly fast either) and a corner bakery (bagles and cream cheese in the car were a messy hit)
> (3) Overall, the worst weather was in the mountains.  I am concerned this will again be true, but wanted to crowdsource how people handle what I can imagine would be icy roads taking I-75 through the southern/southern-ish states.  Do you muster through or stop?  I have skills driving in ice and snow, but not icy, snowy mountains which may or may not get salted.



Since you drive, bring a cooler and go to a grocery store to pick up some basics for the trip home.  We pack a cooler with hard-cooked eggs, yogurt, fruit, cheese, lunchmeats, tuna salad, etc. and a bag of ice. Pick up some bread and crackers and chips and that should take care of your meals.  Also, many convenience stores carry grab-and-go meals and have restrooms as well.  I'm not sure what would be along your route but for us it is Royal Farms (great fried chicken), Sheetz, and Rutters.  You can get gas, take a bathroom break, and grab a meal (either eat there or take along) in one stop.

Also, if you have dining plan credits left, use them up the night before by getting some grab-and-go stuff at your resort to provide some food for the beginning the long journey home.


----------



## TheHamm

pwdebbie said:


> Since you drive, bring a cooler and go to a grocery store to pick up some basics for the trip home.  We pack a cooler with hard-cooked eggs, yogurt, fruit, cheese, lunchmeats, tuna salad, etc. and a bag of ice. Pick up some bread and crackers and chips and that should take care of your meals.  Also, many convenience stores carry grab-and-go meals and have restrooms as well.  I'm not sure what would be along your route but for us it is Royal Farms (great fried chicken), Sheetz, and Rutters.  You can get gas, take a bathroom break, and grab a meal (either eat there or take along) in one stop.
> 
> Also, if you have dining plan credits left, use them up the night before by getting some grab-and-go stuff at your resort to provide some food for the beginning the long journey home.


Thanks for your input!  We drive a small car, so there is probably not room for a cooler (I tried, DH vetoed).  We did pack dry snacks but the fruit, cheese, and lunch meat would have been a good addition.  I did see a Sheetz, but I am not familiar with what it was so I passed it by- I will take a look next time!


----------



## LBHouse

TheHamm said:


> We are driving down again in March.  After some reflection on our December journey, I see some points for improvement and thought I would ask for your advice.
> 
> (1) My original plan was to drive until we were tired and stop overnight.  We were less tired than I anticipated and I quickly booked something at 11:45pm for fear that the reservation systems would not let me book for what would be considered a December 26 arrival with a December 27 check out if it were 12:01am December 27th.  Can anyone comment on their experience with this?
> (2) We lost time on stupid stops.  For example, we left WDW in the early morning dark,  the kids were awake and hungry at 9am.  We stopped at McD's somewhere in GA thinking it would be a quick potty break and a way to get scrambled eggs (probably the only thing other than yogurt my kids would eat there).  The bathrooms were not clean and eggs took 45 minutes.  As someone who does not really do fast food, what are better options?  Where do you stop to eat or grab food to eat in the car?  We did better with stops at Panera (although this seemed to stop somewhere in KY and they were not particularly fast either) and a corner bakery (bagles and cream cheese in the car were a messy hit)
> (3) Overall, the worst weather was in the mountains.  I am concerned this will again be true, but wanted to crowdsource how people handle what I can imagine would be icy roads taking I-75 through the southern/southern-ish states.  Do you muster through or stop?  I have skills driving in ice and snow, but not icy, snowy mountains which may or may not get salted.


1.  We use hotel points earned through my business to stay at  Hyatt hotels.  This means we usually have our hotels booked for the way down.  On the way home we will book based on when we leave Disney and when we need to be home.  
2.  Fast food is awful for road trips.  Often we will order Panera on-line and pick it up to go.  If we do fast food its always chick-fil-a with a play area.  Kids play we eat, they get tired out and eat in the car.  We are also huge fans of a cooler with snacks.  Grab a soft sided Yeti cooler and fill it up.  
2. BATHROOMS...so gross.  I dont understand why  stations cant clean there dang bathrooms.  I've found the bigger truck stops typically have the best bathrooms.  Think pilot/flying J/loves.  Other places like the big fancy RaceTrack stores are nice too.     
3.  We have only had an issue with weather once in KY, the state couldn't get the hwy plowed so we literally followed a bobcat type truck with a plow through the mountains at 8mph.  It was a very surreal experience. I always just watch the forecast and if there is a storm coming we head to Florida a day or to early to beat it...or stay a day or two late.  You can also watch traffic and take a route further East or West depending on how the storm comes through.


----------



## LadyBeBop

TheHamm said:


> We are driving down again in March.  After some reflection on our December journey, I see some points for improvement and thought I would ask for your advice.
> 
> (1) My original plan was to drive until we were tired and stop overnight.  We were less tired than I anticipated and I quickly booked something at 11:45pm for fear that the reservation systems would not let me book for what would be considered a December 26 arrival with a December 27 check out if it were 12:01am December 27th.  Can anyone comment on their experience with this?



No experience here.  However, I think most major hotels run their days from 6 AM to 5:59 AM.  You were still smart though.  Tiredness, that time of night, can erupt in a split second. 



> (2) We lost time on stupid stops.  For example, we left WDW in the early morning dark,  the kids were awake and hungry at 9am.  We stopped at McD's somewhere in GA thinking it would be a quick potty break and a way to get scrambled eggs (probably the only thing other than yogurt my kids would eat there).  The bathrooms were not clean and eggs took 45 minutes.  As someone who does not really do fast food, what are better options?  Where do you stop to eat or grab food to eat in the car?  We did better with stops at Panera (although this seemed to stop somewhere in KY and they were not particularly fast either) and a corner bakery (bagles and cream cheese in the car were a messy hit)



Panera is better than McDs.  But it's so expensive.

Download the iExit app on your smartphone.  That shows all the restaurants, fast foot joints, supermarkets/delis and rest areas around you.  Very easy, very intuitive.  



> (3) Overall, the worst weather was in the mountains.  I am concerned this will again be true, but wanted to crowdsource how people handle what I can imagine would be icy roads taking I-75 through the southern/southern-ish states.  Do you muster through or stop?  I have skills driving in ice and snow, but not icy, snowy mountains which may or may not get salted.



I'm assuming you mean the stretch of I-75 in Tennessee just south of the Kentucky border.  That is a major N/S stretch.  They'll salt it.

I do agree with keeping tabs of the weather.  If it appears they'll be bad weather through the mountains, you can take the Carolina route.  If you're driving home, you have to commit early, because you'll be taking I-4 to I-95 to start your journey home rather than I-4 to the turnpike.  Going down, you don't have to commit until Corbin, KY, about 30 miles north of the mountains.

Where do you drive from.  I'm just south of Cincinnati.


----------



## TheHamm

LBHouse said:


> 1.  We use hotel points earned through my business to stay at  Hyatt hotels.  This means we usually have our hotels booked for the way down.  On the way home we will book based on when we leave Disney and when we need to be home.
> 2.  Fast food is awful for road trips.  Often we will order Panera on-line and pick it up to go.  If we do fast food its always chick-fil-a with a play area.  Kids play we eat, they get tired out and eat in the car.  We are also huge fans of a cooler with snacks.  Grab a soft sided Yeti cooler and fill it up.
> 2. BATHROOMS...so gross.  I dont understand why  stations cant clean there dang bathrooms.  I've found the bigger truck stops typically have the best bathrooms.  Think pilot/flying J/loves.  Other places like the big fancy RaceTrack stores are nice too.
> 3.  We have only had an issue with weather once in KY, the state couldn't get the hwy plowed so we literally followed a bobcat type truck with a plow through the mountains at 8mph.  It was a very surreal experience. I always just watch the forecast and if there is a storm coming we head to Florida a day or to early to beat it...or stay a day or two late.  You can also watch traffic and take a route further East or West depending on how the storm comes through.


Thanks, we ended up sticking to the Pilot for gas/bathroom, but I am not familiar with Loves or Race Track.  I did appreciate the climbing area at the terrible McD's, I have often thought there should be a crowd sourced map of such things.



LadyBeBop said:


> Panera is better than McDs.  But it's so expensive.
> 
> Download the iExit app on your smartphone.  That shows all the restaurants, fast foot joints, supermarkets/delis and rest areas around you.  Very easy, very intuitive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the stretch of I-75 in Tennessee just south of the Kentucky border.  That is a major N/S stretch.  They'll salt it.
> 
> I do agree with keeping tabs of the weather.  If it appears they'll be bad weather through the mountains, you can take the Carolina route.  If you're driving home, you have to commit early, because you'll be taking I-4 to I-95 to start your journey home rather than I-4 to the turnpike.  Going down, you don't have to commit until Corbin, KY, about 30 miles north of the mountains.
> 
> Where do you drive from.  I'm just south of Cincinnati.


I would happily pay for Panera as my kids eat there every time, but they were not on route for the southern half of our trip.
I am very excited about the iExit app.  The website version looks quite helpful, and I think it will lead to less arguing in the front of the car of 'do we stop here?  Who knows what will be next?!'

Indeed, this is the section of I-75 I was concerned with.  I have had poor luck in Atlanta's winter-ish weather in the past, and I would prefer to avoid that as well.  I had thought what hit Knoxville would probably also hit the I-77 area as well, but I have zero knowledge of that route and its terrain.


----------



## LadyBeBop

I'm assuming you're north of the KY/TN border.

My alternative route doesn't go I-77 at all.  And it avoids Atlanta.  It's slightly longer than I-75 all the way.  But not by much.  Maybe an hour.  There are mountains though.  Border of North Carolina and Tennessee.  Not as high, but not nearly as straight as I-75.  Plus there is a straight up and down mountain on a four lane highway in Tennessee.

Route in a nutshell:

I-4E to I-95 N.
I-95N through FL and GA to I-26 in South Carolina.
I-26W through SC into North Carolina to I-40.
I-40 through NC into Tennessee to I-81.  (These are the mountains I told you about).
I-81 in Tennessee...only about 10-15 miles to US 25E.  
North on US25E for about 100 miles.  Most is four lane highway, where you can go between 55 to 60.  However, there are a few towns.  Watch out for signs.  There are a few turns (in particular, Tazewell).  You'll be going through a mile-long tunnel from TN into Kentucky.  25E leads you to I-75 in Corbin.  

Any questions, ask away.


----------



## TheHamm

LadyBeBop said:


> I'm assuming you're north of the KY/TN border.
> 
> My alternative route doesn't go I-77 at all.  And it avoids Atlanta.  It's slightly longer than I-75 all the way.  But not by much.  Maybe an hour.  There are mountains though.  Border of North Carolina and Tennessee.  Not as high, but not nearly as straight as I-75.  Plus there is a straight up and down mountain on a four lane highway in Tennessee.
> 
> Route in a nutshell:
> 
> I-4E to I-95 N.
> I-95N through FL and GA to I-26 in South Carolina.
> I-26W through SC into North Carolina to I-40.
> I-40 through NC into Tennessee to I-81.  (These are the mountains I told you about).
> I-81 in Tennessee...only about 10-15 miles to US 25E.
> North on US25E for about 100 miles.  Most is four lane highway, where you can go between 55 to 60.  However, there are a few towns.  Watch out for signs.  There are a few turns (in particular, Tazewell).  You'll be going through a mile-long tunnel from TN into Kentucky.  25E leads you to I-75 in Corbin.
> 
> Any questions, ask away.


Thanks!  Very helpful.
Unlike me not answering your question- I am coming from the Detroit area.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Well, our plans have changed.  We're not driving down now, we're flying.  On one hand, we're getting about 4 extra days on our trip, but on the other hand, I was looking forward to our road trip!  Might have to set up a summer trip too now!


----------



## BC1836

Shir Kahn said:


> Well, our plans have changed.  We're not driving down now, we're flying.  On one hand, we're getting about 4 extra days on our trip, but on the other hand, I was looking forward to our road trip!  Might have to set up a summer trip too now!



Veteran drivers on this site are familiar with you and your record-setting drive! [See the all-time records on page 1.]

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We'll be making the drive down from MA in 18 days!! I can't wait!
I've lost track at how many times we've down it now but I think this will be #10. 
We'll be there for President's week since that is MA schools winter break. Looking forward to ditching the cold for sunny warm FL!!!


----------



## ninafeliz

We’re leaving Friday morning to drive down from NW PA, hoping to get to Savannah like we did when we drove down in June.  We stayed at an Embassy Sites there that we really liked.  Crossing my fingers the weather will cooperate, it looks like there is the potential for it to not be great but I’m hoping either it’s wrong or that’s more Saturday than Friday


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

LBHouse said:


> Leaving in 26 days for drive 52.  Heading out from Michigan on Feb 15.  First night is planned for a Hyatt Place in Nashville, TN, The next day is TN Aquarium and lunch at Lupi's Pizza (Chattanooga), spending that night at Hyatt in Orlando near the convention center.
> 
> Checking in to Polynesian for 2 nights, Old Key West for 7, back to convention center for 4 nights and finally Riveria for 7.   All this with 5 kids (oldest is 9) and a pregnant wife, should be quite the adventure.


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

LBHouse said:


> Leaving in 26 days for drive 52.  Heading out from Michigan on Feb 15.  First night is planned for a Hyatt Place in Nashville, TN, The next day is TN Aquarium and lunch at Lupi's Pizza (Chattanooga), spending that night at Hyatt in Orlando near the convention center.
> 
> Checking in to Polynesian for 2 nights, Old Key West for 7, back to convention center for 4 nights and finally Riveria for 7.   All this with 5 kids (oldest is 9) and a pregnant wife, should be quite the adventure.


We’re from Iowa and plan to stop in Nashville night one staying at a Hyatt as well!  The next day we were going to stop in atlanta to visit some family and then make the 3 hour drive to Valdosta GA. Should we just drive the whole way to Orlando and stay in Orlando hotel and skip Valdosta?  Or break up the trip like we originally planned?

valdosta ga is hotel I don’t have points for so id love to cancel but worried about young kids in car that long. We have 7 month old, 3, and 4 year olds. 
any tips are welcomed!
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## LBHouse

Ryan Mendoza said:


> We’re from Iowa and plan to stop in Nashville night one staying at a Hyatt as well!  The next day we were going to stop in atlanta to visit some family and then make the 3 hour drive to Valdosta GA. Should we just drive the whole way to Orlando and stay in Orlando hotel and skip Valdosta?  Or break up the trip like we originally planned?
> 
> valdosta ga is hotel I don’t have points for so id love to cancel but worried about young kids in car that long. We have 7 month old, 3, and 4 year olds.
> any tips are welcomed!
> Thanks
> Ryan



So our trips change and evolve as the kids grow and change.  Lately we have been pushing farther south on day 1, so we can get closer to Orlando on day 2.  I really like waking up and knowing its only a few minutes to our resort.  Eat a leisurely breakfast and head over mid morning.   If Hyatt had a hotel in Gainesville/Ocala area we would likely stop there.  I really like using those point though so we will push to Orlando.

Our kids have always been good sleepers, but even so I find its best to be at the hotel and in bed at a normal time.  They just cant handle missing that mama time right before bed.  Especially the 7mo old.  It's 9pm for us, and that lets us get up and on the road by 7 most days.  Do you/wife let the littlest one cry or does crying equal pulling over and feeding?  Those are the hardest stops for my impatient self.


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

LBHouse said:


> So our trips change and evolve as the kids grow and change.  Lately we have been pushing farther south on day 1, so we can get closer to Orlando on day 2.  I really like waking up and knowing its only a few minutes to our resort.  Eat a leisurely breakfast and head over mid morning.   If Hyatt had a hotel in Gainesville/Ocala area we would likely stop there.  I really like using those point though so we will push to Orlando.
> 
> Our kids have always been good sleepers, but even so I find its best to be at the hotel and in bed at a normal time.  They just cant handle missing that mama time right before bed.  Especially the 7mo old.  It's 9pm for us, and that lets us get up and on the road by 7 most days.  Do you/wife let the littlest one cry or does crying equal pulling over and feeding?  Those are the hardest stops for my impatient self.


Thanks for the response. I’ve been obsessing over this decision all day. 
Nashville seems like the best stop for us on way down. It’s 8 hours exactly. If we pushed we’d want to stay in Atlanta which is another 4 hours, so not ideal. 
I love the idea of getting to Orlando Hyatt night before check in to leisurely start day. I just don’t know if we can handle 10 hr drive after an 8. The 3 and 4 yr old should be fine with movies, tablets and games, But I’m sure baby will get pretty mad. She’ll deal with it though, and pulling over to eat should be easy because my wife still nurses her.  

Option 1- Day 1. SE Iowa to Nashville. 8 hours. 
Day 2. Nashville to Valdosta, GA. 7 hours. Day 3. Valdosta GA to Polynesian. 3 hours.

Option 2 - Day 1. SE Iowa to Nashville. 8 hours. Day 2. Nashville to Orlando Hyatt. 10 hours. we thought stopping in Atlanta for kids to play around lunch. Driving 3 hours to a chic filet for dinner. Drive 3 hours and arrive pretty late into Orlando.

both Hyatt’s would be free with points. Would need to rent room in valdosta.

Please save me from my indecisiveness!!!


----------



## LBHouse

Ryan Mendoza said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ve been obsessing over this decision all day.
> Nashville seems like the best stop for us on way down. It’s 8 hours exactly. If we pushed we’d want to stay in Atlanta which is another 4 hours, so not ideal.
> I love the idea of getting to Orlando Hyatt night before check in to leisurely start day. I just don’t know if we can handle 10 hr drive after an 8. The 3 and 4 yr old should be fine with movies, tablets and games, But I’m sure baby will get pretty mad. She’ll deal with it though, and pulling over to eat should be easy because my wife still nurses her.
> 
> Option 1- Day 1. SE Iowa to Nashville. 8 hours.
> Day 2. Nashville to Valdosta, GA. 7 hours. Day 3. Valdosta GA to Polynesian. 3 hours.
> 
> Option 2 - Day 1. SE Iowa to Nashville. 8 hours. Day 2. Nashville to Orlando Hyatt. 10 hours. we thought stopping in Atlanta for kids to play around lunch. Driving 3 hours to a chic filet for dinner. Drive 3 hours and arrive pretty late into Orlando.
> 
> both Hyatt’s would be free with points. Would need to rent room in valdosta.
> 
> Please save me from my indecisiveness!!!



Also 8 hours from Nashville and staying at Polynesian.  For us we would certainly push through Georgia.  We atleast try for Gainesville or Ocala.  That gets us within 90 minutes or so.  There is a nice Residence Inn in either city.  We can use points but the Hyatt points are so much easier to accrue and spend.  

Honestly,  I ALWAYS plan the first night and will often leave the second night un-booked and just make a reservation while driving.  If the roads are bad, traffic suck, or the kids are being awful we pull off earlier.  So much just depends on the littlest ones.  My youngest is 1.5yo, wife still nurses but only at bedtime.  We can toss him some crackers or snacks and he can be happy for a bit.  Cant really do that with a 7mo.

We almost never stay in Atlanta because we would be leaving right during morning rush hour and that is just a bad bad idea.  I like to get through there about 2pm-3pm.   If you stop to see friends in ATL, make sure you get well south of town before 4pm.  I find the absolute worst traffic is always near and south of the airport.  Just miserable.  Far worse than downtown.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Ryan Mendoza said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ve been obsessing over this decision all day.
> Nashville seems like the best stop for us on way down. It’s 8 hours exactly. If we pushed we’d want to stay in Atlanta which is another 4 hours, so not ideal.
> I love the idea of getting to Orlando Hyatt night before check in to leisurely start day. I just don’t know if we can handle 10 hr drive after an 8. The 3 and 4 yr old should be fine with movies, tablets and games, But I’m sure baby will get pretty mad. She’ll deal with it though, and pulling over to eat should be easy because my wife still nurses her.
> 
> Option 1- Day 1. SE Iowa to Nashville. 8 hours.
> Day 2. Nashville to Valdosta, GA. 7 hours. Day 3. Valdosta GA to Polynesian. 3 hours.
> 
> Option 2 - Day 1. SE Iowa to Nashville. 8 hours. Day 2. Nashville to Orlando Hyatt. 10 hours. we thought stopping in Atlanta for kids to play around lunch. Driving 3 hours to a chic filet for dinner. Drive 3 hours and arrive pretty late into Orlando.
> 
> both Hyatt’s would be free with points. Would need to rent room in valdosta.
> 
> Please save me from my indecisiveness!!!



Why isn't Chattanooga an option?  Halfway between Nashville and Atlanta.  Seems like ten hours both days.


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

LadyBeBop said:


> Why isn't Chattanooga an option?  Halfway between Nashville and Atlanta.  Seems like ten hours both days.


All my hotel points are with Hyatt. Hyatt is only in Nashville, Atlanta, and Orlando for the trip down.


----------



## TheHamm

LadyBeBop said:


> Why isn't Chattanooga an option?  Halfway between Nashville and Atlanta.  Seems like ten hours both days.





Ryan Mendoza said:


> All my hotel points are with Hyatt. Hyatt is only in Nashville, Atlanta, and Orlando for the trip down.


I would echo LadyBeBop.  You were willing to pay cash for the room in Valdosta.  If you do Chattanooga as your only stop the difference between TN on points and GA cash is that you save your points but slog through longer drives.


----------



## LBHouse

TheHamm said:


> I would echo LadyBeBop.  You were willing to pay cash for the room in Valdosta.  If you do Chattanooga as your only stop the difference between TN on points and GA cash is that you save your points but slog through longer drives.


We have the same issue.  I have hundred of room nights available for Hyatt and really prefer to use them up.  Plus, the rooms have extra sleeping space and that works great for my family size.

Atlanta doesnt work because traffic in the morning is insane.

does anyone here arrive at Disney after a long drive?  I mean late at night and check in to your resort?  We have always gotten close and stayed offsite so we could wake up the next day with a short drive and be at the pool by lunch time.  does it feel like a wasted day if you get in after dark?


----------



## TheHamm

LBHouse said:


> We have the same issue.  I have hundred of room nights available for Hyatt and really prefer to use them up.  Plus, the rooms have extra sleeping space and that works great for my family size.
> 
> Atlanta doesnt work because traffic in the morning is insane.
> 
> does anyone here arrive at Disney after a long drive?  I mean late at night and check in to your resort?  We have always gotten close and stayed offsite so we could wake up the next day with a short drive and be at the pool by lunch time.  does it feel like a wasted day if you get in after dark?


I would always prefer to avoid Atlanta traffic.  I also prefer to get to Disney sooner, so if the decision was cash room on the first night and not using points vs. cash room and not using points and being there sooner I would go with the later option even if it means ATL traffic, which I do not think is a foregone conclusion.

I did not feel our day was wasted after a midnight or 1am arrival.  The kids had fallen asleep in the car so it was just DH and I who were sleepy.  We did not fully unpack when we got there, just went to bed.  I dislike having to repack the car or get the kids out of the hotel so avoiding this process is worth a slightly slower sleepy morning.  We woke up, had some food and hit the AK tapstiles by 10am.  While different than my preferred rope drop arrival, we still had a great time and it felt more vacation like than waking up for more driving.


----------



## bluezy

LBHouse said:


> We have the same issue.  I have hundred of room nights available for Hyatt and really prefer to use them up.  Plus, the rooms have extra sleeping space and that works great for my family size.
> 
> Atlanta doesnt work because traffic in the morning is insane.
> 
> does anyone here arrive at Disney after a long drive?  I mean late at night and check in to your resort?  We have always gotten close and stayed offsite so we could wake up the next day with a short drive and be at the pool by lunch time.  does it feel like a wasted day if you get in after dark?



We drive (a little over 1,000 miles one way) but we've always arrived at Disney late in the morning (around 10-11:00 a.m. -- after about a 2-4 hour drive that morning depending on where we stopped the night before). However, our son and his family (including a 2 year old child) drove down a few months ago and did arrive late at night (10:00, I believe...maybe a little earlier).  Their original plan was to get to a point about 2 hours away the night before -- arriving at that destination by about 8:30-9:00 p.m.  But they had no traffic and made great time driving that day and decided they just wanted to push straight through and stay at Disney that night if there was a room available at one of the Value resorts.  They checked online (at Orbitz or Priceline or something like that) around 5:00 or so and found a room at ASMovies for a price they were willing to pay and booked it.  They were booked at ASMo for the rest of their stay as well.  They got to the resort and only took their overnight bags into the room knowing they would have to change rooms the next morning.   They spent a little bit of time walking around the resort that night and grabbed a late night snack at the food court before turning in for the night.  They didn't plan to go to a park until mid-afternoon the next day (because they originally planned to arrive around 10:00 that morning) so they slept in and waited until they got their "room ready" text for their new room before heading out.  At that point they moved their overnight bags to the  new room, unloaded the car, and headed out to the parks a little earlier than they had planned to.  They were really happy they ended up staying at Disney the night before their package started and said they would seriously consider doing that again on the next trip if it worked out logistically.  They felt the convenience was worth the higher cost of staying at Disney rather than staying somewhere close by and having to pack up and drive in the morning.


----------



## LBHouse

bluezy said:


> We drive (a little over 1,000 miles one way) but we've always arrived at Disney late in the morning (around 10-11:00 a.m. -- after about a 2-4 hour drive that morning depending on where we stopped the night before). However, our son and his family (including a 2 year old child) drove down a few months ago and did arrive late at night (10:00, I believe...maybe a little earlier).  Their original plan was to get to a point about 2 hours away the night before -- arriving at that destination by about 8:30-9:00 p.m.  But they had no traffic and made great time driving that day and decided they just wanted to push straight through and stay at Disney that night if there was a room available at one of the Value resorts.  They checked online (at Orbitz or Priceline or something like that) around 5:00 or so and found a room at ASMovies for a price they were willing to pay and booked it.  They were booked at ASMo for the rest of their stay as well.  They got to the resort and only took their overnight bags into the room knowing they would have to change rooms the next morning.   They spent a little bit of time walking around the resort that night and grabbed a late night snack at the food court before turning in for the night.  They didn't plan to go to a park until mid-afternoon the next day (because they originally planned to arrive around 10:00 that morning) so they slept in and waited until they got their "room ready" text for their new room before heading out.  At that point they moved their overnight bags to the  new room, unloaded the car, and headed out to the parks a little earlier than they had planned to.  They were really happy they ended up staying at Disney the night before their package started and said they would seriously consider doing that again on the next trip if it worked out logistically.  They felt the convenience was worth the higher cost of staying at Disney rather than staying somewhere close by and having to pack up and drive in the morning.



This is our last driving trip for awhile(Hawaii for two weeks next winter).  I think next time we go though, we are going to try a late night arrival to Disney and only stop once on our way down


----------



## ninafeliz

We left NW PA around 8:30 this AM and are now on 26E in SC, 1:40 from the Embassy Suites we booked just off I95 in Savannah.  We stayed there in June and liked it, so we made it our goal and I booked it once we realized we would be able to get there (barring any last minute problems).  It’s 40 degrees and has been raining pretty good off and on, and occasionally down to 34- not much different from home!


----------



## pwdebbie

ninafeliz said:


> We left NW PA around 8:30 this AM and are now on 26E in SC, 1:40 from the Embassy Suites we booked just off I95 in Savannah.  We stayed there in June and liked it, so we made it our goal and I booked it once we realized we would be able to get there (barring any last minute problems).  It’s 40 degrees and has been raining pretty good off and on, and occasionally down to 34- not much different from home!



Your are less than five miles from my dd's house in Pooler.


----------



## justreading

ninafeliz said:


> We left NW PA around 8:30 this AM and are now on 26E in SC, 1:40 from the Embassy Suites we booked just off I95 in Savannah.  We stayed there in June and liked it, so we made it our goal and I booked it once we realized we would be able to get there (barring any last minute problems).  It’s 40 degrees and has been raining pretty good off and on, and occasionally down to 34- not much different from home!


Would love a review of the Embassy Suites after you leave.  I usually stop in Walterboro but Savannah isn't that much further.


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

These are all really helpful comments everyone. Thank you!

I think I’m going to stick to Iowa to Nashville for8 hr drive night 1. Then try driving all the way through Nashville to Orlando and stay in a Hyatt for free points and then check into Polynesian next day. Will be nice to relax that morning and not rush. If we can’t make it all the way I’ll pull over and get hotel room. 

how is atlanta traffic on a Sunday evening?  My wife has family in Atlanta and she wanted to stop and meet her downtown. Don’t want to tell her no but really want to because I’m scaredof the traffic.


----------



## princessfionasmom

ddluvsdisney said:


> We'll be making the drive down from MA in 18 days!! I can't wait!
> I've lost track at how many times we've down it now but I think this will be #10.
> We'll be there for President's week since that is MA schools winter break. Looking forward to ditching the cold for sunny warm FL!!!



Same here!  We’re leaving the 14th, DD16 and her friend are taking that day off school so we’re hoping to leave by 9:30am.  We are driving to Disneys Vero Beach Resort for 2 days then over to WDW.  Hoping to get 10-12 hrs of driving in and see how far that gets us, grab a hotel along the way and finish the trip to Vero Saturday.  Monday morning we’ll pack up and head over to WDW for the remainder of the week.  Definitely looking forward to a little FL sun!!


----------



## LBHouse

Ryan Mendoza said:


> These are all really helpful comments everyone. Thank you!
> 
> I think I’m going to stick to Iowa to Nashville for8 hr drive night 1. Then try driving all the way through Nashville to Orlando and stay in a Hyatt for free points and then check into Polynesian next day. Will be nice to relax that morning and not rush. If we can’t make it all the way I’ll pull over and get hotel room.
> 
> how is atlanta traffic on a Sunday evening?  My wife has family in Atlanta and she wanted to stop and meet her downtown. Don’t want to tell her no but really want to because I’m scaredof the traffic.



Sunday should be ok.  There is still lots of traffic, but should be moving.  When are you going?  We leave two week from today!


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

LBHouse said:


> Sunday should be ok.  There is still lots of traffic, but should be moving.  When are you going?  We leave two week from today!


Awesome!
We leave 3 weeks from Yesterday!  Where are u staying?  We’ve done AKL the last 3 trips and are splurging with poly this time. So excited!


----------



## LBHouse

Ryan Mendoza said:


> Awesome!
> We leave 3 weeks from Yesterday!  Where are u staying?  We’ve done AKL the last 3 trips and are splurging with poly this time. So excited!



We are at Polynesian for a few days, Moving to Old Key West for a week and then over to Riviera.

Spent a week at AKL Jambo in December.  Its beautiful over there.


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

LBHouse said:


> We are at Polynesian for a few days, Moving to Old Key West for a week and then over to Riviera.
> 
> Spent a week at AKL Jambo in December.  Its beautiful over there.


Wow sounds like a nice long trip. Someday I’ll talk my wife into split stays.  Have a great trip.


----------



## BC1836

WDW Speedway regular this morning: $2.38. 

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Leaving in 4 days!! Can’t wait to get to sunny warm FL!!!
We’re leaving around 8pm driving straight thru. It all goes well should arrive around 3 pm Friday.


----------



## princessfionasmom

ddluvsdisney said:


> Leaving in 4 days!! Can’t wait to get to sunny warm FL!!!
> We’re leaving around 8pm driving straight thru. It all goes well should arrive around 3 pm Friday.


Good luck!!  We’re leaving from the south shore area of Boston Friday morning at 9am but heading to Vero Beach for a couple of days first then over to stay at Riviera.  Not sure if we are going to drive striaight thru or stop at like 11 somewhere.  Getting so excited for some warm sunny weather!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

princessfionasmom said:


> Good luck!!  We’re leaving from the south shore area of Boston Friday morning at 9am but heading to Vero Beach for a couple of days first then over to stay at Riviera.  Not sure if we are going to drive striaight thru or stop at like 11 somewhere.  Getting so excited for some warm sunny weather!!


Have a great trip!


----------



## BC1836

Make sure you do not have to stop for gas while driving on I-4. Too many construction/excit changes. Once you get off, you may have an extremely difficult time getting back on.

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> Make sure you do not have to stop for gas while driving on I-4. Too many construction/excit changes. Once you get off, you may have an extremely difficult time getting back on.
> 
> All the best!


Yeah we’ve never had to stop on I-4


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Make sure you do not have to stop for gas while driving on I-4. Too many construction/excit changes. Once you get off, you may have an extremely difficult time getting back on.
> 
> All the best!


You taught me well.  I always fill up before I-4  and I come in via Western Way.  So worth a few tolls.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## princessfionasmom

BC1836 said:


> Make sure you do not have to stop for gas while driving on I-4. Too many construction/excit changes. Once you get off, you may have an extremely difficult time getting back on.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you for the advice!  I’ve driven down there a few times but never had to get gas that close and would be kicking myself if this happened to me.  I didn’t even think about the construction and getting off for gas.


----------



## LBHouse

Leaving Saturday!  The family is getting excited.   Anyone on the road now?  What's the drive like with all the rain?


----------



## nono

LBHouse said:


> Leaving Saturday!  The family is getting excited.   Anyone on the road now?  What's the drive like with all the rain?


Safe travels and I hope you encounter little rain!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Heading out this morning, wish me luck!  Not sure how far we’ll make it before we stop for the night. Just gonna wing it and see how it goes And also see if we can get a hotel, it is Valentine’s Day


----------



## ddluvsdisney

So we are here!! We left Thursday night at 7:00. The only minor issue we had was construction on and before the GW Bridge. We were moving very slow for about a half hour. Upper deck of bridge had the construction. After that it was smooth sailing all the way in!! Just about exactly 20 hrs. Not our best time. My DS18 got really car sick so that set us back a little stopping a couple of times.  Looking forward to Disney! Safe travels to whoever’s leaving soon.


----------



## LBHouse

nono said:


> Safe travels and I hope you encounter little rain!



We decided to change our trip up at the last minute.

We left Friday afternoon for KY, and are spending tonight in Atlanta, GA.  Tomorrow is Daytona!  We scored some primo tickets at work and decided to give it a shot.  Monday is on to Poly.


----------



## nono

LBHouse said:


> We decided to change our trip up at the last minute.
> 
> We left Friday afternoon for KY, and are spending tonight in Atlanta, GA.  Tomorrow is Daytona!  We scored some primo tickets at work and decided to give it a shot.  Monday is on to Poly.


Can't do that if you were flying...Sounds fun!!


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs* has just departed home for WDW. For newcomers to this site, check the all-time records on page 1 to see this marathon driver's "resume."

All the best!


----------



## gizmom29

BC1836 said:


> Welcome to the fifth part of the "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.''
> 
> If you drive at least 1,000 miles to Walt Disney World, this is the site for you.
> 
> Over 1,500,000 views!
> 
> Part IV of this thread opened on June 10, 2013 and closed on November 16, 2014 after 201 pages, 3,013 replies and 279,444 views.
> 
> Part III of this thread opened on October 12, 2011 and closed on June 10, 2013 after 197 pages, 2,950 replies and 296,721 views.
> 
> Part II of this thread opened on July 12, 2010 and closed on October 12, 2011 after 256 pages, 3,843 replies and 331,176 views.
> 
> Part I of this thread debuted on December 6, 2007 and closed on July 14, 2010 after 251 pages, 3,755 replies and 320,188 views.
> 
> 
> All-Time "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" Records (updated 12/6/19)
> 
> Most Total Drives:
> *69* (since 1973): dvczerfs (as a driver/passenger)
> *51* (since 2010): LBHouse (solo driver)
> 
> Most 21st century drives:
> *51* (since 2010): LBHouse (solo driver)
> *46* (2002-present) bc1836 (solo driver)
> [bc1836, the founder, moved to within one hour of WDW in Dec. 2017.]
> 
> Most Drives in One Decade/10-Year Period:
> *27* (2003-2012): bc1836; (2007-2014): cruisingkat
> 
> Most Drives in One Calendar Year:
> *6* LBHouse (2018);
> *5* (2012): crusingkat
> (four drives in one calendar year: 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011): bc1836
> 
> Most Drives in One 12-Month Period:
> *6*  LBHouse (2018)
> *5* (12/08-12/09; 2012): cruisingkat; (12/09-12/10): bc1836
> 
> Most "Non-Stop" Drives:
> *15* (1992-2014): DSLRuser
> *13* (2008-2012): bc1836
> 
> Shortest Time Between Drives:
> *19 *days (2009): cruisingkat
> 
> Most passengers in one vehicle:
> *12* (2000: Dodge 3500 Ram van): chepic
> *10* (2010: 2 adults, 8 kids; 1999 Chevy Express Van): birdslightyear (aka just*the*ten*of*us)
> 
> Longest Drive (one way):
> *2,070* miles (2013): Shir Khan (Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada)
> 2,070 miles (2015,2016,2017,2018,2019 & coming 2020) one way Winnipeg ,Manitoba Canada.
> Second Longest Drive (one way):
> *1,953 miles* (2011): peigirl (Stratford, Prince Edward Island, Canada)
> 
> Driven to/from WDW every month of the year:
> bc1836 (finally achieved 2/2015)
> 
> What is your status level as a 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Driver?
> 
> 5 drives to WDW: "Bronze"
> 10 drives to WDW: "Silver"
> 15 drives to WDW: "Gold"
> 20 drives to WDW: "Platinum"
> 25 drives to WDW: "Diamond"
> 
> Drives above those levels are categorized in multiples. For example, someone who makes 40 drives is "double Platinum;" 50 drives: "double-Diamond."
> 
> Remember: These status levels are just meaningless fun, but if you are seeking a long-range driver status, we've got one for ya!
> 
> All the best.


----------



## dvczerfs

We are here!!!  Great trip coming down. Cold, but a great trip. A little snow on the very top of the mountains in Virginia. Just enough to cover the grass, interstate was fine. We left Thursday at noon, stayed over in Harrisonburg Va in a Hampton Inn. We departed Friday am around 6:30 and drove to Kingsland Ga. , 3 miles before the Florida welcome center and stayed at the Hampton Inn in Kingsland. 
Ok, if you ever followed one of my drives, I drive straight through. Figured we would try a multi day drive..... our 35 anniversary.
We both enjoyed the last few days but we won't do that again anytime soon. Lol Seems like we would never get here. Lol
Anyway, looks like a great week of weather and see you in a week.
BC, we will see you guys tomorrow night. Text me what time.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Sadly we got home this morning at 4:00.
This was our best time yet... 18 hours straight thru. We didn’t have even a slow down on the way home. It was amazing. And my new car is awesome on gas mileage apparently!! 
My niece got into DCP in January so I got to take her out to eat and see her at HS. It was a great trip except for the crowds. It was like Christmas there a last week. Wow!!! 
Sorry we just missed you Dave! Have a magical trip!


----------



## Ryan Mendoza

Got here on Sunday!  Drove 12 hours Friday from Iowa to Atlanta. Then a shorter 6 hr drive from Atlanta to Orlando on Sunday. Believe it or not the 12 hour went better with the 4, 3, and 7 month old than the 6 hour drive. Perfect weather, no road delays at all except a smaller i130 in Illinois that was down. Excited for the fun week!


----------



## staceychev

Hi All - We're from South Jersey, just outside of Philly (teeny town called Merchantville near Cherry Hill). We've driven to Disney, round trip and straight through, once, and have also driven to Naples, about 4 hours further south. (We actually drove straight through to Naples on the way down. Never again.) Anyway, in April, we're taking the Auto Train down, stopping in Disney, driving to Naples, and then driving back to South Jersey over two days.

So, I can find all of the convenient halfway stops, but I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for stops that are more interesting - someplace with a cool downtown and interesting restaurants, or beautiful scenery - something to do other than just get a fast meal and crash in an I-95 hotel. I'm considering Savannah, but didn't know if there were any other places we should consider. We are starting back home on Friday from Naples, and don't have to be back to work/school until Monday -- I hadn't planned to take more than two days to get home, but we're also not in a major rush. Also - we would have no problems dividing our days unequally and having one be an easy day and one a marathon.

Us - 2 adults and 2 girls, ages 14 and 10.


----------



## wmcyip

staceychev said:


> Hi All - We're from South Jersey, just outside of Philly (teeny town called Merchantville near Cherry Hill). We've driven to Disney, round trip and straight through, once, and have also driven to Naples, about 4 hours further south. (We actually drove straight through to Naples on the way down. Never again.) Anyway, in April, we're taking the Auto Train down, stopping in Disney, driving to Naples, and then driving back to South Jersey over two days.
> 
> So, I can find all of the convenient halfway stops, but I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for stops that are more interesting - someplace with a cool downtown and interesting restaurants, or beautiful scenery - something to do other than just get a fast meal and crash in an I-95 hotel. I'm considering Savannah, but didn't know if there were any other places we should consider. We are starting back home on Friday from Naples, and don't have to be back to work/school until Monday -- I hadn't planned to take more than two days to get home, but we're also not in a major rush. Also - we would have no problems dividing our days unequally and having one be an easy day and one a marathon.
> 
> Us - 2 adults and 2 girls, ages 14 and 10.



During the summers, we have stopped and stayed in Charleston and Savannah on our return from Disney. For us, we found Charleston, SC a bit more fun, with its restaurants, shops and touristy attractions. We generally stay 2-3 days at the Hyatt House in the Historic District which is about 1+ miles from shoreline and pretty walk-able.   The hotel offers valet parking but there is a parking garage right across the courtyard when the hotel sits.    We have also visited Magnolia Plantations, the surrounding islands and spent some time at Folly Beach.


----------



## pwdebbie

staceychev said:


> Hi All - We're from South Jersey, just outside of Philly (teeny town called Merchantville near Cherry Hill). We've driven to Disney, round trip and straight through, once, and have also driven to Naples, about 4 hours further south. (We actually drove straight through to Naples on the way down. Never again.) Anyway, in April, we're taking the Auto Train down, stopping in Disney, driving to Naples, and then driving back to South Jersey over two days.
> 
> So, I can find all of the convenient halfway stops, but I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for stops that are more interesting - someplace with a cool downtown and interesting restaurants, or beautiful scenery - something to do other than just get a fast meal and crash in an I-95 hotel. I'm considering Savannah, but didn't know if there were any other places we should consider. We are starting back home on Friday from Naples, and don't have to be back to work/school until Monday -- I hadn't planned to take more than two days to get home, but we're also not in a major rush. Also - we would have no problems dividing our days unequally and having one be an easy day and one a marathon.
> 
> Us - 2 adults and 2 girls, ages 14 and 10.


How about Tybee Island near Savannah?


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> We are here!!!  Great trip coming down. Cold, but a great trip. A little snow on the very top of the mountains in Virginia. Just enough to cover the grass, interstate was fine. We left Thursday at noon, stayed over in Harrisonburg Va in a Hampton Inn. We departed Friday am around 6:30 and drove to Kingsland Ga. , 3 miles before the Florida welcome center and stayed at the Hampton Inn in Kingsland.
> Ok, if you ever followed one of my drives, I drive straight through. Figured we would try a multi day drive..... our 35 anniversary.
> We both enjoyed the last few days but we won't do that again anytime soon. Lol Seems like we would never get here. Lol
> Anyway, looks like a great week of weather and see you in a week.
> BC, we will see you guys tomorrow night. Text me what time.


We are home. Sadly. We departed yesterday morning at 3:35 am , pulled in at home at just about 8pm. Nice trip home, mostly sunny till we hit snow squalls near home. lol figures. We hit a few construction sites and there was one that slowed us down about 15 minutes. We kept moving just slow. There was a nasty accident on I26 south in the morning. A full size van hit a guardrail. The only thing left was the metal, the rest of it was burned off. Guessing either fell asleep or lost control in some fashion. Hope everyone is ok. 
Another great meet with BC and his wife! Drinks at inchanted rose at the Grand and siting on the boat dock at the Grand. We always look forward to meeting up. Stay tuned for September, we are going on a little cruise together lol. We appreciate how BC and his wife always take time for us and drives down to see us. We could talk for hours. Lol
Took a stone to the windshield in Orlando on the way home, have to call the insurance co. tomorrow. Just a small ding but it will only get bigger. 
That was our 8th trip with our 2016 T&C Anniversary edit, some what modified van. Turned 22k miles. (We only use it for our Floridia trips lol) 
Driving north, the cars coming south we covered in brine from the roads. Ours was green with pollen. Lol
We had an amazing 35 wedding anniversary dinner at the Grand. We did the Intamate Dining Experience! Just dw and I on a reserved balcony (huge) with our own butler. One of the nicest experiences we ever had at WDW. Fireworks etc.... Our butler also gave us a tour of Walts, Roys suite at the Grand. The first time Roys grandson seen the door to Roys suite he said, the room number is the same as his grandfathers address. 
Anyway, as you can tell we had a blast... again. 
Drive safe!!!


----------



## AaronInWI

Ryan Mendoza said:


> Got here on Sunday!  Drove 12 hours Friday from Iowa to Atlanta. Then a shorter 6 hr drive from Atlanta to Orlando on Sunday. Believe it or not the 12 hour went better with the 4, 3, and 7 month old than the 6 hour drive. Perfect weather, no road delays at all except a smaller i130 in Illinois that was down. Excited for the fun week!


We're from Wisconsin, and this sounds very similar to our typical drive. ~14 hours from home to Atlanta area, then an easy 6 hours to Orlando. I hope you're having a great trip!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> We are home. Sadly. We departed yesterday morning at 3:35 am , pulled in at home at just about 8pm. Nice trip home, mostly sunny till we hit snow squalls near home. lol figures. We hit a few construction sites and there was one that slowed us down about 15 minutes. We kept moving just slow. There was a nasty accident on I26 south in the morning. A full size van hit a guardrail. The only thing left was the metal, the rest of it was burned off. Guessing either fell asleep or lost control in some fashion. Hope everyone is ok.
> Another great meet with BC and his wife! Drinks at inchanted rose at the Grand and siting on the boat dock at the Grand. We always look forward to meeting up. Stay tuned for September, we are going on a little cruise together lol. We appreciate how BC and his wife always take time for us and drives down to see us. We could talk for hours. Lol
> Took a stone to the windshield in Orlando on the way home, have to call the insurance co. tomorrow. Just a small ding but it will only get bigger.
> That was our 8th trip with our 2016 T&C Anniversary edit, some what modified van. Turned 22k miles. (We only use it for our Floridia trips lol)
> Driving north, the cars coming south we covered in brine from the roads. Ours was green with pollen. Lol
> We had an amazing 35 wedding anniversary dinner at the Grand. We did the Intamate Dining Experience! Just dw and I on a reserved balcony (huge) with our own butler. One of the nicest experiences we ever had at WDW. Fireworks etc.... Our butler also gave us a tour of Walts, Roys suite at the Grand. The first time Roys grandson seen the door to Roys suite he said, the room number is the same as his grandfathers address.
> Anyway, as you can tell we had a blast... again.
> Drive safe!!!


Sounds to me like you had an outstanding trip.  Happy 35th anniversary!  We had planned to spend our 35th there in 2012 but had to move the trip up to 2013 due to dh's puppy being ill. The likelihood of another anniversary there are about zero due to health, but at least we celebrated three times in the World.


----------



## BC1836

Ah, just got back from the GFR. However, since we moved to central FL in 2017, and only live one hour away from the Western Way entrance to WDW, we can't claim it was a long distance drive anymore. So much for the founder of this forum. 

All the best!


----------



## tguz

Ryan Mendoza said:


> Got here on Sunday!  Drove 12 hours Friday from Iowa to Atlanta. Then a shorter 6 hr drive from Atlanta to Orlando on Sunday. Believe it or not the 12 hour went better with the 4, 3, and 7 month old than the 6 hour drive. Perfect weather, no road delays at all except a smaller i130 in Illinois that was down. Excited for the fun week!


We have made the Iowa to WDW drive the last 3 Summers, usually get to Perry, GA for the night.  Next time we are taking the route that avoids Nashville and Atlanta.


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> Ah, just got back from the GFR. However, since we moved to central FL in 2017, and only live one hour away from the Western Way entrance to WDW, we can't claim it was a long distance drive anymore. So much for the founder of this forum.
> 
> All the best!


You have many miles banked! Maybe our paths can cross - we'll  be there in June.


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> You have many miles banked! Maybe our paths can cross - we'll  be there in June.



When? We'll be there for a short stay starting on June 25.

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Brush fire near !-4 mm 123. I-4 in that area shut down.

All the best!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

We had one issue after another and had a late start today, so now saturday night we are 20 hours away plus stops. All i can think about is that tomorrow night we will be at Disney... its just going to be really late.  I guess we are going to get 4 hours of sleep tonight. Has this happened to anyone else?
The only reason we are going to be so long is we have to make a quick stop in Raleigh tomorrow, then 8 hours to WDW


----------



## sharadoc

BC1836 said:


> When? We'll be there for a short stay starting on June 25.
> 
> All the best!


We are there 8-16


----------



## BC1836

sharadoc said:


> We are there 8-16



Less than three months to go for you and yours!

All the best!


----------



## BC1836

Anyone's forthcoming driving plans change because of the virus?

All the best!


----------



## TheHamm

BC1836 said:


> Anyone's forthcoming driving plans change because of the virus?
> 
> All the best!



YUP! we were set to drive down 3/27.  
DH was supposed to be speaking at a conference that aligned with school Spring break so it was a no brainer.  I do not see school opening on 4/6, but I also do not foresee WDW opening on 4/1.   If this were to all blow over I am not sure we would drive down for such a short trip.  The conference is rescheduled for July, but we already have a full calendar of summer camps for the kids and some national park trips, and I anticipate I will burn through my PTO days (which I am very thankful to have) while school is out and I need to work from home.  On the bright side, our APs were set to expire just before the Winter holiday break and will now be extended through the WDW vacation we already planned for then.


----------



## rg35

We postponed our June 28-July 11 trip because of the pandemic. We are not sure what the school situation is going to be with NYC schools being closed for at least a month. Our departure date was the day after what would have been their last day of school.

We have rescheduled to August and are still planning to drive, but if airfares remain low and my confidence that we will be able to travel in August remains high, then we might decide to fly down this year. Too many unknowns to plan for sure right now.


----------



## bluezy

rg35 said:


> We postponed our June 28-July 11 trip because of the pandemic. We are not sure what the school situation is going to be with NYC schools being closed for at least a month. Our departure date was the day after what would have been their last day of school.
> 
> We have rescheduled to August and are still planning to drive, but if airfares remain low and my confidence that we will be able to travel in August remains high, then we might decide to fly down this year. Too many unknowns to plan for sure right now.



We're in a similar situation. We have an extended family trip planned for late June/early July also.  It's 10 people spread over 3 households.  We have 1 HS student in the group and 1 teacher (different school district). I purposely made our check-in day over a week after the last day of school just to allow for a really harsh winter with lots of snow days that would extend the school year.  Never did I imagine our current scenario.  I'm not doing anything at this point because it took forever to get everyone's vacation schedules to line up for this trip.  Moving it to August isn't really an option due to work and school schedules.  For us it's either we go in June or we will most likely have to push it to next summer (which will suck because we're booked on a free dining bounce back offer this year -- not sure if they'll allow us to carry that to a new reservation).  We might be able to push it out a week or two into July but I don't know if that will help.  I'm not holding my breath that our trip is going to happen this year but I'm not going to cancel until the last minute.

UPDATE:  Our state is now saying schools do not have to make up these days.  Yay!!  Our district is currently working on implementing online classes/instruction and will have that (or some variation) in place within 10 days.  Now I just need everyone in this country to stay home for the next several weeks so Disney and other places along the way can reopen by mid-June and we (and thousands of others) can still have our vacation this summer.  Wishful thinking, I'm sure....


----------



## BC1836

Be safe, be well, be thoughtful, be caring.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Just checking in. Hope everyone is staying safe. Wow, what a time we are in. 
our trip for two weeks in September is almost done with the planning stage. Last of the dining reservations tomorrow. ( it’s the only thing keeping me going)
Dw is working from home. Dd works for a medical company so she still has to go to work. I’m still required to show up also, as long as people use indoor plumbing and heating or a/c , I’m required to go. 
Im kinda hoping for a lay-off. I did put the bug in the owners ear. My wife and daughter are working, I have no dependents or mortgage, if it means a younger person working to support there family, let them work. I’ll survive. Really looking forward to September more than ever. 
stay safe everyone!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

From our Intimate Dining Experiences at the Grand last month. our 35 wedding anniversary!


----------



## dvczerfs

We are sitting on the balcony above the gift shop windows.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> We are sitting in the balcony above the gift shop windows.


Did you stay in one of those turret ( spelling?) rooms?
When we celebrated our anniversary there they upgraded us to one of those. It was absolutely beautiful and a dream come true!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Did you stay in one of those turret ( spelling?) rooms?
> When we celebrated our anniversary there they upgraded us to one of those. It was absolutely beautiful and a dream come true!


No, we stayed at the Polynesian. The IDE is a  dining experience that is you, your own personal butler on that balcony. The food was good. Great views. We had a lot of fun doing it. They go out of there way to take care of you. 
we were looking for something different and we had heard about from another couple we met last year. Not the cheapest thing to do but for a special occasion, it was one of the best.


----------



## BC1836

Hoping that before long, this forum's thread will soon be active with long distance drivers.

All the best!


----------



## Sunelis

Yeah... I'm supposed to start a drive down from Montreal on June 5th... I hope the situation will be back to "normal" by then.


----------



## bluezy

BC1836 said:


> Hoping that before long, this forum's thread will soon be active with long distance drivers.
> 
> All the best!



Keeping my fingers crossed for our trip at the end of June.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

bluezy said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for our trip at the end of June.


Sorry didn’t mean to quote post


----------



## ddluvsdisney

I’m so happy we had a trip in February since our April trip is cancelled. Hoping to visit WDW in July!


----------



## TheHamm

BC1836 said:


> Hoping that before long, this forum's thread will soon be active with long distance drivers.
> 
> All the best!


I spent Friday evening pretending we were in the car debating where to stop for the night, and Saturday morning kept asking if we were there yet.  I watched fireworks on Youtube Saturday, and Sunday we popped corn and put it in our bucket for snack time.  I fully intend to pretend all week long, including pretend negotiating potty stops next Saturday.  My family may disown me before we pretend get home, which would parallel a normal drive down and back.


----------



## deedeew80

We have a trip planned for the end of August. Hoping we can still go. We will be driving from NJ. Planned on leaving a few days early, do a few other things before heading to Disney. Maybe go to a beach. I have family in St Pete Beach, so possibly visit them as well. I see a lot of people have changed their dates to the end of August now too, hoping it won’t be too crowded. However, at this point, if we are at Disney, then we know all is okay!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BC1836

Checking in on all long distance drivers and their families. Stay well.

All the best!


----------



## Sunelis

A question for all of you long distance drivers. Assuming Disney opens "soon". If you have to drive through a "red zone" will Florida enforce the 14 day quarantine once you get there?  I know that where I drive from (Montreal) I usually have to go through NY/NJ.


----------



## happily single

Has anyone travelled Route 95 through Maryland recently? Wondering if Maryland House rest area is open with food choices


----------



## justreading

happily single said:


> Has anyone travelled Route 95 through Maryland recently? Wondering if Maryland House rest area is open with food choices


I haven't traveled but I read Maryland House is open for take out only.
https://mdta.maryland.gov/MD_I-95_Travel_Plazas/Home.html


----------



## BC1836

Checking in on all the long distance drivers. We hope all is as well as can be.

All the best.


----------



## BC1836

Increased cast member parking lot activity and truck deliveraries at Disney Springs.

Stay tuned.

All the best!


----------



## happily single

BC1836 said:


> Increased cast member parking lot activity and truck deliveraries at Disney Springs.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> All the best!


Is there a re-opening date for stores in Florida?


----------



## BC1836

happily single said:


> Is there a re-opening date for stores in Florida?



Today, some additional stores and restaurants have opened up in central FL, but no news about WDW yet.

All the best!


----------



## bluezy

We've decided to postpone our June 2020 trip to June 2021 (several people in our family fall in the high-risk category so we don't feel like it's worth putting them at risk if Disney is open by our original dates) so I most likely won't be making the drive this year.  There is a possibility that we'll be driving down in late August because our DD is supposed to start her DCP then and we're planning to help her move.  I'm not confident the fall DCP will happen, so I think it will be June 2021 before we make the drive again.


----------



## BC1836

Disney Springs is set to open in a week. One wonders if there's a long-distance driver willing to make the drive for just a Disney Springs experience?

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Just checking in, I hope everyone is staying healthy! 
I would love to make the drive down for the Springs opening but  
way to busy at work and home. My father in law passed last month after a long illness. (Not covid) My mother in law is doing well, she has  her moments as to be expected. 
DW and DD both working from home. There is a chance DW will be a permanent remote employee, keeping my fingers crossed. They are a Manhattan based company and all 3k plus employees have been working from home since the first week of March. Their office is like a huge, open building, with everyone sitting next to each other. We are guessing, being things are running so well, they may make it permanent and save a boat load of money on office space. Time will only tell.
We are down to 121 days. As long as the resort is open, we are going.
Till next time, stay well everyone!!!


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> Just checking in, I hope everyone is staying healthy!
> I would love to make the drive down for the Springs opening but
> way to busy at work and home. My father in law passed last month after a long illness. (Not covid) My mother in law is doing well, she has  her moments as to be expected.
> DW and DD both working from home. There is a chance DW will be a permanent remote employee, keeping my fingers crossed. They are a Manhattan based company and all 3k plus employees have been working from home since the first week of March. Their office is like a huge, open building, with everyone sitting next to each other. We are guessing, being things are running so well, they may make it permanent and save a boat load of money on office space. Time will only tell.
> We are down to 121 days. As long as the resort is open, we are going.
> Till next time, stay well everyone!!!


We are at 107 days. Still trying to have hope, but it is dwindling. We are willing to change to a later date if possible though. If not, we are thinking of maybe driving down anyway to visit family, if allowed and safe that is. I guess no one knows until it happens. Stay safe!


----------



## e_yerger

Wow hello! totally new to this thread. 2020 is the year of "unprecedented" so here we are - thinking about driving from NJ to WDW at the end of July. Our resort check-in day in July 23rd, and we'll most likely leave NJ sometime on the 22nd. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## disneysteve

e_yerger said:


> Wow hello! totally new to this thread. 2020 is the year of "unprecedented" so here we are - thinking about driving from NJ to WDW at the end of July. Our resort check-in day in July 23rd, and we'll most likely leave NJ sometime on the 22nd. Any advice would be appreciated!


Welcome! We've made the drive from NJ many times. It's not a bad ride at all. The only possible trouble spot is approaching DC but it depends when you hit it.

We always stop overnight (well we did go straight through a couple of times but generally not) but don't plan it in advance. When we cross into the state where we are going to spend the night, we go to the welcome center and get the hotel discount booklets and pick from there where to stay. Either that or we try to use our Marriott points when we can.

Plenty of places to eat and take breaks along 95. You're never far from a decent place to take a pit stop.


----------



## e_yerger

disneysteve said:


> Welcome! We've made the drive from NJ many times. It's not a bad ride at all. The only possible trouble spot is approaching DC but it depends when you hit it.
> 
> We always stop overnight (well we did go straight through a couple of times but generally not) but don't plan it in advance. When we cross into the state where we are going to spend the night, we go to the welcome center and get the hotel discount booklets and pick from there where to stay. Either that or we try to use our Marriott points when we can.
> 
> Plenty of places to eat and take breaks along 95. You're never far from a decent place to take a pit stop.


Thanks for the reply! Which states do you find yourself stopping most often? How much do you normally do the first day, and when do you typically leave?


----------



## disneysteve

e_yerger said:


> Thanks for the reply! Which states do you find yourself stopping most often? How much do you normally do the first day, and when do you typically leave?


We usually spend the night on the way down in South Carolina or Georgia, and in North Carolina or Virginia on the way back. But it also depends when we leave. When my daughter was still in school, we would leave in the late afternoon and wouldn't get as far the first day. Now we typically leave 9am so we'll drive until about 9pm or a bit earlier.


----------



## bower007

Driving down in Oct again, I think this will be trip #4 driving from PA.  We've split trips up into overnight stays (usually SC stop), and we've also driven straight through.  This coming trip will be another 'straight through'.  Not looking forward to the drive, but looking forward to the destination!  Be safe everyone.

EDIT: I missed a trip; when we drive down this Oct it will be drive #5.


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> We are at 107 days. Still trying to have hope, but it is dwindling. We are willing to change to a later date if possible though. If not, we are thinking of maybe driving down anyway to visit family, if allowed and safe that is. I guess no one knows until it happens. Stay safe!


We have 110 days to go. We have a two week trip planned in September at the Boardwalk. We’re going!!! I don’t care if the parks are closed, as long as the resort is open, we are there. Lol. If not, I’m pulling a Clark Grisswold. LOL


----------



## BC1836

Finally, It's time to rev up your engines!

All the best!


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> Finally, It's time to rev up your engines!
> 
> All the best!


Any word on reopening the Resorts? Or did I miss that part


----------



## e_yerger

deedeew80 said:


> Any word on reopening the Resorts? Or did I miss that part


DVC resorts open June 22nd, but no word on other resorts.


----------



## BC1836

Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom, July 11; Epcot and Hollywood Studios on July 15.

Lots of health guidelines.

All the best!


----------



## TinkerTracy

I am preparing with my fiance for our first EVER long road trip to Florida! We are going for our honeymoon in July (everything else has been rescheduled so we are trying to hold on to this trip). We were originally going to fly but we feel safer driving with everything going on. We will be driving down from the Philadelphia region and we are looking for ALL the tips and tricks! I am going to go back and re-read all these threads! Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## BC1836

TinkerTracy said:


> I am preparing with my fiance for our first EVER long road trip to Florida! We are going for our honeymoon in July (everything else has been rescheduled so we are trying to hold on to this trip). We were originally going to fly but we feel safer driving with everything going on. We will be driving down from the Philadelphia region and we are looking for ALL the tips and tricks! I am going to go back and re-read all these threads! Thank you so much everyone!



You have come to the right place about long-distance drives to WDW. 

All the best!


----------



## TinkerTracy

BC1836 said:


> You have come to the right place about long-distance drives to WDW.
> 
> All the best!



Thank you! We have a lot to learn!


----------



## Katmat75

Hello everyone. Newbie here, from South Jersey right across the river from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  We are hoping, praying, wishing etc. for a trip we just moved from August to November 28, 2020 to happen!!!
We are driving this time.  I haven't driven in years, but this Covid-19 stuff has me too scared to fly.  We are an older couple, so this is going to be a little different then when we did this years ago.  We will also have our 8 year old granddaughter with us! Yikes!
But looking forward to it.  I will do just about anything to get back to WDW!  My daughter, her husband and two children are making the drive also from the same area.  Wish us luck and any pointers will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## disneysteve

Katmat75 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here, from South Jersey right across the river from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  We are hoping, praying, wishing etc. for a trip we just moved from August to November 28, 2020 to happen!!!
> We are driving this time.  I haven't driven in years, but this Covid-19 stuff has me too scared to fly.  We are an older couple, so this is going to be a little different then when we did this years ago.  We will also have our 8 year old granddaughter with us! Yikes!
> But looking forward to it.  I will do just about anything to get back to WDW!  My daughter, her husband and two children are making the drive also from the same area.  Wish us luck and any pointers will be greatly appreciated!


Welcome neighbor. We're in Cherry Hill and have made that drive many times. It's really not a bad ride at all as long as you don't encounter any weird traffic or bad weather. We've actually come to have a number of places we always stop along the way. The drive is just part of the vacation to us.


----------



## deedeew80

Katmat75 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here, from South Jersey right across the river from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  We are hoping, praying, wishing etc. for a trip we just moved from August to November 28, 2020 to happen!!!
> We are driving this time.  I haven't driven in years, but this Covid-19 stuff has me too scared to fly.  We are an older couple, so this is going to be a little different then when we did this years ago.  We will also have our 8 year old granddaughter with us! Yikes!
> But looking forward to it.  I will do just about anything to get back to WDW!  My daughter, her husband and two children are making the drive also from the same area.  Wish us luck and any pointers will be greatly appreciated!


Welcome ma’am!   We have driven to Florida 4 times now, three trips to Disney, one to visit family. 3 of those trips were with two kids! It’s not too bad. Bring lots of snacks, games, coloring books, movies, etc. Take stops along the way just to stretch your legs and use the bathroom. My kids also bring a blanket and pillow just to be comfy. The drive down is always better than the drive back of course! A good app to use while driving is the iExit app. It allows you to see what is ahead at each exit regarding dining, gas, or accommodations. Have fun!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Katmat75 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here, from South Jersey right across the river from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  We are hoping, praying, wishing etc. for a trip we just moved from August to November 28, 2020 to happen!!!
> We are driving this time.  I haven't driven in years, but this Covid-19 stuff has me too scared to fly.  We are an older couple, so this is going to be a little different then when we did this years ago.  We will also have our 8 year old granddaughter with us! Yikes!
> But looking forward to it.  I will do just about anything to get back to WDW!  My daughter, her husband and two children are making the drive also from the same area.  Wish us luck and any pointers will be greatly appreciated!


We drive from MA so a little further north. We used to drive and stay over night halfway. Our kids are grown now so we drive straight thru now. We’ve  done the drive at least 10-12 times now. I lose track. I know any questions you have everyone on this thread will be extremely helpful!!


----------



## pmdeve

disneysteve said:


> Welcome neighbor. We're in Cherry Hill and have made that drive many times. It's really not a bad ride at all as long as you don't encounter any weird traffic or bad weather. We've actually come to have a number of places we always stop along the way. The drive is just part of the vacation to us.


We drive too and we have been looking for places to stop along the way.   Where do you stop?


----------



## BC1836

Katmat75 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here, from South Jersey right across the river from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  We are hoping, praying, wishing etc. for a trip we just moved from August to November 28, 2020 to happen!!!
> We are driving this time.  I haven't driven in years, but this Covid-19 stuff has me too scared to fly.  We are an older couple, so this is going to be a little different then when we did this years ago.  We will also have our 8 year old granddaughter with us! Yikes!
> But looking forward to it.  I will do just about anything to get back to WDW!  My daughter, her husband and two children are making the drive also from the same area.  Wish us luck and any pointers will be greatly appreciated!



Greetings from the founder of this page! We are ex-Ocean County folks who moved to central Florida three years ago after 46 round-trip drives.

A few items to remember:

Avoid traditional rush hour traffic areas like Southern MD. DC, northern VA.

Unless you plan to do a straight-through drive, estimate where you hope to be at a certain evening time for an overnight stay, and make a reservation. [Check cancellation policy rule]

Avoid stopping for gas on I-4.

Lots of other info on the many posts on this site.

All the best!


----------



## EddieValiant

Drive a few hours the day before you really want to leave if possible. When I do the driving trips, I leave immediately from my job in Ithaca, NY at 4 or 5pm on Friday, stop for dinner and drive to usually Harrisburg or Frederick. Then the next day I go from there to usually Beaufort SC or Savannah. I think checking in at your Disney hotel after 10 hours of driving is not the way to go.


----------



## java

Live from GA! Yesterday I drove the I-81/77/26 route from N.J.
Happy to report smooth sailing! We made it to Kingsland GA in 14 hours. (Including many speedy bathroom breaks!) I’ll report on check point being gone in a few hours.


----------



## pwdebbie

java said:


> Live from GA! Yesterday I drove the I-81/77/26 route from N.J.
> Happy to report smooth sailing! We made it to Kingsland GA in 14 hours. (Including many speedy bathroom breaks!) I’ll report on check point being gone in a few hours.



My dd who lives in Pooler, GA just made the trip north following that route last Tuesday and are returning home this week.  They traveled with four kids between 12 and 16 (set of twins in there) and came up for my mother's funeral.  One thing notable was the lack of public rest areas.  Most were closed due to covid.  They actually got to the point once where they were pulling into the drive-thrus of fast food places and asking if the bathroom was open.  No bathroom, no order, they just drove to the next one.  I think dd said it took five drive-thrus before they finally found a fast food place that had a bathroom open.  Several that said their bathrooms were not open pointed to portapotties in their parking lot.  Now, can you imagine THAT being clean???


----------



## java

pwdebbie said:


> My dd who lives in Pooler, GA just made the trip north following that route last Tuesday and are returning home this week.  They traveled with four kids between 12 and 16 (set of twins in there) and came up for my mother's funeral.  One thing notable was the lack of public rest areas.  Most were closed due to covid.  They actually got to the point once where they were pulling into the drive-thrus of fast food places and asking if the bathroom was open.  No bathroom, no order, they just drove to the next one.  I think dd said it took five drive-thrus before they finally found a fast food place that had a bathroom open.  Several that said their bathrooms were not open pointed to portapotties in their parking lot.  Now, can you imagine THAT being clean???



we found open bathrooms the entire trip not sure what they ran into. We used rest stops


----------



## java

Just drove through the Georgia/Florida border headed down. Happy to report no checkpoints!!!


----------



## Anthony Vito

So, just starting to dig in here.  We come in just under 1,000 miles each way, but hope no one holds that against us (although if we drop/pick-up the dog at my in-laws, we go over 1,000).  We're traveling from central Delaware.  For those traveling recently and soon, I definitely would like to hear more about how things are right now.  I did this trip a few times as a kid (except opposite directions and from South Florida up to Delaware & New York).  We did make the trip in 2009 with just my wife, my brother, and me, but we were in our 20s and without kids, so it was easy, especially with 3 drivers to switch off through the night.

We will be doing the trip now with our two kids, ages 6 & 8. We're going down at the end of August - check in on 8/22 - so we're planning on leaving on 8/21, in the evening, and driving straight through the night and getting down to WDW mid-to-late morning.  We decided that we would feel much safer driving rather than flying.  Plus this way we'd have our car and would be able to drive to the non Magic Kingdom parks and avoid buses.

My main concerns have to do with stopping along the way - I'm seeing mixed things on rest stops as far as people wearing masks, etc., and it was just mentioned about some being closed.  I'm also concerned about safe rest stops for stopping if I really need to in order to nap for an hour or two (about to turn 40, I'm not sure how I'll do staying up most of the night any more).  My father made this trip a bunch of times relatively recently, and he said there are rest stops that have 24-hour armed security, so they're safer, so I guess I need to keep an eye out for that (if needed).

I'm sure I will ask more questions as I prepare for this - so thanks for insight in advance.


----------



## FlappyFish3D

java said:


> Just drove through the Georgia/Florida border headed down. Happy to report no checkpoints!!!



thanks for the tip! did you have any issues in finding rest stops being closed/open? I assume you drove down the I95 corridor?


----------



## MNswimmer18

Hi. We're suposed to go to Florida in October for a wedding. We are planning on going to Disney 3 days while there. Last time we went, we flew. This time, if we go, we may drive to limit our exposure to others. We live in near, Saint Paul, MN. Any pointers? We have three kids who will be 6, 4, and 2.

We went to Colorado earlier this summer. We drove about 900 miles each way. We took three days, mostly because the first night we stayed with a friend 325 miles from home. We were camping in Colorado, so I didn't want to get to camp late, so we split up the rest of the 9+ hour drive (~570 miles) into two days. On the way home we took two days, 355 miles (did some site seeing on that day), and 600 miles to home.

We're staying in a condo offsite. Any tips on where to break up the trip? 2 or 3 days with kids our ages? On our CO trip, they were getting antsy towards the end of the day. We have a DVD player in the van, and we only used it once each day for maybe an hour.


----------



## java

FlappyFish3D said:


> thanks for the tip! did you have any issues in finding rest stops being closed/open? I assume you drove down the I95 corridor?


No I did 81/77/26/95. Every one I came across was open. Some services were not available (like on site reservation people) but bathrooms were open


----------



## Anthony Vito

Does anyone use a roof cargo box?  We're traveling down in 3 weeks, and we got the manufacturer installed crossbars on our roof rack on our 2016 Honda Pilot when we bought it 4 years ago.  We can fit everything in the car without the extra space, but it's a bit tight and I'd prefer not to block my rearview-vision for such a long trip or just feel like we're cramming everything in so much (also don't want to make sure to keep the area by the kids clear to just make it feel more comfortable).  However, the decent ones are quite expensive.  Part of what we're trying to figure out is what we can actually fit in these.  We've seen YouTube videos, but they're not that helpful (that we've found), and we've read the spec dimensions, but it's not clear where are those measurements are, plus they only open up so far to get things into them.  So, for example, can we fit a suitcase or two?  Can we fit a stroller? Etc.


----------



## pwdebbie

Anthony Vito said:


> Does anyone use a roof cargo box?  We're traveling down in 3 weeks, and we got the manufacturer installed crossbars on our roof rack on our 2016 Honda Pilot when we bought it 4 years ago.  We can fit everything in the car without the extra space, but it's a bit tight and I'd prefer not to block my rearview-vision for such a long trip or just feel like we're cramming everything in so much (also don't want to make sure to keep the area by the kids clear to just make it feel more comfortable).  However, the decent ones are quite expensive.  Part of what we're trying to figure out is what we can actually fit in these.  We've seen YouTube videos, but they're not that helpful (that we've found), and we've read the spec dimensions, but it's not clear where are those measurements are, plus they only open up so far to get things into them.  So, for example, can we fit a suitcase or two?  Can we fit a stroller? Etc.



We used to use one when our kids were still home (hey, I'm going back to pre 2000 there).   It cuts down on your gas mileage noticeably.  And we had it pop open once, not fun.  My dd had the same thing happen to them last year, stuff was strewn all over an interstate.  After our catastrophe, we decided never again.  I think my dd would say the same.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> We used to use one when our kids were still home (hey, I'm going back to pre 2000 there).   It cuts down on your gas mileage noticeably.  And we had it pop open once, not fun.  My dd had the same thing happen to them last year, stuff was strewn all over an interstate.  After our catastrophe, we decided never again.  I think my dd would say the same.


We tried it once years ago. After that we bought a minivan. You know it's there that's for sure. Spent the trip looking in the mirror to make sure our luggage wasn't on the interstate. lol I'm just more comfortable with everything on the inside. You do see a lot of them.


----------



## dvczerfs

Well last weekend we made the decision to forgo our two week trip to the Boardwalk next month. We feel it was safer going to Disney than shopping at our local grocery store but a few things figured into our decision. Anymore we spend about 2-3 hours in a park. We spend a lot of time dining and hitting our favorite establishments. Lol
Most of what we like to do is closed. We have an 8 night planned for March at the Polynesian and another two week planned for September of 2021. ( not sure if September 2021 trip will happen either)
We also have made the decision not to make the 2000 mile drive anymore. Yes, March will most likely be our last hurrah. My wife does visit Wills Eye in Philadelphia every year so we will either drive or fly back north for that appointment once a year but our beloved WDW driving trips are ending.
I haven't been around too much lately but I have met a lot of wonderful people here on this thread. Some are not with us anymore. I miss our visits at the World with our friend Sarah.
It's been great talking to everyone over the years.
I will still be around, in fact even closer than before. Lol
When things settle down and people start heading back to central Florida, give me a shout I would like to meet up even if it's just a hand shake. I love meeting people with the same love of"driving to WDw" as I do..


----------



## nono

dvczerfs said:


> Well last weekend we made the decision to forgo our two week trip to the Boardwalk next month. We feel it was safer going to Disney than shopping at our local grocery store but a few things figured into our decision. Anymore we spend about 2-3 hours in a park. We spend a lot of time dining and hitting our favorite establishments. Lol
> Most of what we like to do is closed. We have an 8 night planned for March at the Polynesian and another two week planned for September of 2021. ( not sure if September 2021 trip will happen either)
> We also have made the decision not to make the 2000 mile drive anymore. Yes, March will most likely be our last hurrah. My wife does visit Wills Eye in Philadelphia every year so we will either drive or fly back north for that appointment once a year but our beloved WDW driving trips are ending.
> I haven't been around too much lately but I have met a lot of wonderful people here on this thread. Some are not with us anymore. I miss our visits at the World with our friend Sarah.
> It's been great talking to everyone over the years.
> I will still be around, in fact even closer than before. Lol
> When things settle down and people start heading back to central Florida, give me a shout I would like to meet up even if it's just a hand shake. I love meeting people with the same love of"driving to WDw" as I do..


So, congrats are in order??!


----------



## dvczerfs

nono said:


> So, congrats are in order??!


Yes. As you may of suspected.lol
This spring we are putting our house on the market.
After our house is sold and settled, we are going to rent an apartment in the central Florida area. It will give me time to get a job, welcome to walmart! Lol and to look for a house. If all goes well, we should be settled in by next Halloween/thanksgiving.
We have been talking about this since 1985 and after the year we all have had, it has taught us one thing, life is short. We are a little nervous. We both have never lived more than a few miles from where we were born but man, are we excited!!!!
Every year it got harder and harder to drive back north.
We know the area pretty well and we have some friends we have met over the years in the central Florida area so we'll be fine.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Yes. As you may of suspected.lol
> This spring we are putting our house on the market.
> After our house is sold and settled, we are going to rent an apartment in the central Florida area. It will give me time to get a job, welcome to walmart! Lol and to look for a house. If all goes well, we should be settled in by next Halloween/thanksgiving.
> We have been talking about this since 1985 and after the year we all have had, it has taught us one thing, life is short. We are a little nervous. We both have never lived more than a few miles from where we were born but man, are we excited!!!!
> Every year it got harder and harder to drive back north.
> We know the area pretty well and we have some friends we have met over the years in the central Florida area.


Congrats!!!
Can’t wait for us to be able to do it too!


----------



## TheHamm

Anthony Vito said:


> Does anyone use a roof cargo box?  We're traveling down in 3 weeks, and we got the manufacturer installed crossbars on our roof rack on our 2016 Honda Pilot when we bought it 4 years ago.  We can fit everything in the car without the extra space, but it's a bit tight and I'd prefer not to block my rearview-vision for such a long trip or just feel like we're cramming everything in so much (also don't want to make sure to keep the area by the kids clear to just make it feel more comfortable).  However, the decent ones are quite expensive.  Part of what we're trying to figure out is what we can actually fit in these.  We've seen YouTube videos, but they're not that helpful (that we've found), and we've read the spec dimensions, but it's not clear where are those measurements are, plus they only open up so far to get things into them.  So, for example, can we fit a suitcase or two?  Can we fit a stroller? Etc.


We have a smaller car (ford c-max) and a Thule roof top bag. We were able to fit our city select double and two carry on suitcases in it without trouble. It did catch wind and it did impact our MPG, but not enough to be enough of a financial burden equal to renting a larger vehicle. We did find that the straps came loose after a bit, so we tightened them every time we stopped the car. We also wrap things in a heavy garbage bag as we have heard they become less weather resistant over time, and the zipper area is a bit sketchy anyhow. It seems less secure than a hard sided box so we didn’t leave much in it for overnight stops.


----------



## BC1836

Checkin' in with all of the marathon drivers. 

Three WDW Speedway stations are being replaced by 7-11 stations.

 All the best!


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Three WDW Speedway stations are being replaced by 7-11 stations.


7-11 just bought Speedway


----------



## RedSox68

Biting at the bit to get out -- drive somewhere, anywhere -- see people, socialize, eat out, you know.

Thinking about the amazing driving trip we took in September/October last year.  We started in New Jersey, drove down to the coast, staying in some lovely places including a bed and breakfast in St. Augustine (again), ended in Key West with a week-long stay at an amazing house I found out about on here.  What a great place Key West is -- and with all the pros and cons I read about on here, I can honestly say we  weren't disappointed about the drive through the Keys at all.  We stopped at the dolphin rehab and (lucked out) that it was their one day a year with free admission -- saw some great shows and Flipper's grave.  Loved all the places we visited going in and out of the Keys.  Saw the African Queen boat in Key Largo -- had a great hotel there where we watched the sunset on the beach.  Then spent 3 days touring both ends of the Everglades -- just stunning.  Stayed 3 nights in Miami (that place has some of THE most insane drivers I've ever seen -- and I've driven in Boston, NYC and Los Angeles.  Yikes -- their car insurance must be insane).  Took a 10-night cruise on Oceania in the middle, visited Viscaya Mansion on our way out of Miami, stayed 2 nights in Jupiter (by-passed our planned visit to Cape Canaveral -- to hot), but LOVED Jupiter.  The lighthouse and park were beautiful, visited Flagler's Mansion and then drove out of Florida and started on Route US 17.  We spent 25 days on the road in total, 10 days on a cruise and drove over 2,000 miles and saw gators, crocks, armadillos and amazing scenery.  I love road trips -- we were going to go north for our anniversary this month, but we're too afraid to stay somewhere right now.  We are planning a driving trip next year around Belgium to visit the WWI and WWII battlefields.  I truly hope we can travel by then.  Good luck to all -- and stay safe.


----------



## bower007

Just canceled our Oct 2020 trip, so 2k mile trip #5 will now have to wait till April 2021.  For those of you still headed to FL, please be safe!


----------



## Sunelis

I'm still holding on to my November trip... If the border is open I'll drive straight through from Montreal and hope for the best.


----------



## BC1836

Just checking in on all the long distance drivers who haven't been driving to WDW of late.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

I had to cancel my November trip this year.   Plan to reschedule it for next year when things are more back to normal.


----------



## disneysteve

BC1836 said:


> Just checking in on all the long distance drivers who haven't been driving to WDW of late.
> 
> All the best!


I don’t think I’ve been more than about 20 miles from home since March. It’s very strange.


----------



## deedeew80

BC1836 said:


> Just checking in on all the long distance drivers who haven't been driving to WDW of late.
> 
> All the best!



I haven’t been far from my home in months. Now that I think about it, the last time I was far from my home was in Oct 2019, when we drove to Florida for a wedding. Anyway. We are still planning on our trip to Disney the end of November! We will be leaving the day after Thanksgiving, in the early morning hours. Not sure if we will be driving straight through or stopping for the night. In past trips we have driven straight through and stop for the night on the way back home. So we’ll see. My brother lives in Florida and just drove here (NJ) and back a few weeks ago. They didn’t run into anything crazy along the way.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Just checking in on all the long distance drivers who haven't been driving to WDW of late.
> 
> All the best!


Well since it’s quiet around here, we were supposed to hit the road next Friday for our annual two week trip to the Boardwalk. But life just got in the way. Since I last posted things have been moving along. Looks like this coming February trip will be the last. As I mentioned before, we had enough driving twice a year and at the end of every vacation heading back north. We all know how that feels. For thirty years we kept saying, why are we doing this? 
For the most part, our house is sold. Family friend. He’s waiting patiently for March also. Lol. 
We are all signed up with a realtor in the sunshine state. (Just happened last night). 
 Interestingly enough, we met a few years back at the Boardwalk in the Belvue lounge.
We always seem to meet up every September to just hang out.  We are a little nervous, my wife and I have never lived anywhere other than the community we live in now our entire 55 years ( my wife 25 years, she tells me she’s only 25 lol) but we are very excited. Can’t wait to get settled in. People ask me, your leaving all your friends from home? I’m just moving a little south to spend time with my other group of great friends. Well, thanks for reading along. I would like to leave you with a quote that a good friend just told me the other day. “ There was no better feeling when I got to set my snow shovel next to my garbage can. “ 
This is going on my head stone. Lol


----------



## rj9555

disneysteve said:


> I don’t think I’ve been more than about 20 miles from home since March. It’s very strange.



Same here.


----------



## RedSox68

disneysteve said:


> I don’t think I’ve been more than about 20 miles from home since March. It’s very strange.



Agreed!  And we like to be out and about on weekends.  Our anniversary just passed and we were afraid to go away and stay in a hotel.  Wonder if it will ever be "safe" or normal again  just to go about the day running errands with a mask. 

Our car lease ran out and we finally took the plunge and bought a car last month -- and have driven maybe a total of 50 miles over the past month on short sightseeing trips.  We went to see a lighthouse and the museum was open and we were pathetically beyond excited.


----------



## disneysteve

RedSox68 said:


> Our car lease ran out and we finally took the plunge and bought a car last month -- and have driven maybe a total of 50 miles over the past month


Congrats on the new car!

I just bought a car on Friday myself. As I was searching for cars, I was noticing that many had mileage below average which makes sense since for the past 6 months, most people have done very little driving. I got a 2-year-old car with only 13,500 miles on it. But essentially, it's really only got 1-1/2 years worth of driving on it.


----------



## RedSox68

disneysteve said:


> Congrats on the new car!
> 
> I just bought a car on Friday myself. As I was searching for cars, I was noticing that many had mileage below average which makes sense since for the past 6 months, most people have done very little driving. I got a 2-year-old car with only 13,500 miles on it. But essentially, it's really only got 1-1/2 years worth of driving on it.



That's awesome.  Congrats.  After 12 years of leasing, we decided to buy since we know we like Ford Escape by this point.  However, not a fan of all the new says they "sleaked" it down inside - like removing the stick shift and taking away a lot of the nice storage bins.  But it's new and ours and we love the new navigational screen, and we hope that maybe by October we can take a long weekend trip for my husband's birthday.  Who knows if that fear of going to public places will ever really subside.


----------



## disneysteve

RedSox68 said:


> After 12 years of leasing, we decided to buy


Good for you. I know this isn't the Budget Board, but leasing is such a waste of money.

I hear you on the fear of going places. I don't know when that will feel okay. It certainly doesn't right now. I'm hoping that by March all is pretty okay for the DIS/GKTW event because we did buy tickets for that. Assuming we go, we'll probably fly though due to time constraints.


----------



## pwdebbie

I have a friend that has just made her second trip to WDW since it reopened.  She says things are being kept super clean.  

I had the same apprehension about going places but my mom was dying five hours away and there was no way I was not going to be there.  We stayed in a hotel in a resort town where they retired thirty years ago, Ocean City, MD.  Of course, eating out in restaurants was also needed and the few we tried were great in terms of covid awareness.  I probably would not have chosen to travel and stay in a hotel this summer, but necessity overruled that preference.  

I can't say I have fear so much as I have an abundance of caution.  I don't see a need to take unnecessary risks.


----------



## disneysteve

pwdebbie said:


> I can't say I have fear so much as I have an abundance of caution.  I don't see a need to take unnecessary risks.


Exacxtly. I get so annoyed by the people saying, "Oh, you're living in fear." No I'm not. I'm not lying awake at night afraid I'm going to catch COVID. But I'm also not going to the casino to play a slot machine just for the heck of it. We're not eating inside of a restaurant.

We're not voluntarily putting ourselves in risky situations just for fun.


----------



## BC1836

disneysteve said:


> I don’t think I’ve been more than about 20 miles from home since March. It’s very strange.



Ain't that the truth (at least in a single day). All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

152 days, but who’s counting.


----------



## pmdeve

We are planning to drive next month and I am concerned. We usually stop overnight In South Carolina and of course we will be stopping at rest stops along the way.   Are the hotels safe.  Are the rest stops opened?


----------



## VeeHam

I just found this thread. Not sure how I have been on the boards for 10 years and never knew this one existed. We drive from south of Houston every time we go to Disney. This trip will make our 7th or 8th to the Orlando area. Our kids are older now, 16 and 13 and mostly do school work and look at their phones in the car. Hubby and I take turns driving. This year we have to drop off our dog at my moms house in Mississippi along the way. So it will take an extra 6 hours or so of driving. Blah...


----------



## pwdebbie

pmdeve said:


> We are planning to drive next month and I am concerned. We usually stop overnight In South Carolina and of course we will be stopping at rest stops along the way.   Are the hotels safe.  Are the rest stops opened?



We had to travel out of town for my mom's final days and her passing in July which necessitated staying in a hotel.  We had no issues at all.  No room service, which was fine with me.  I think you will be okay with hotels as long as you don't pick one that offers one-hour rooms (yes, we made that mistake once -- still don't now how it got a number 1 rating in Orangeburg, SC, from Trip Advisor -- filthiest place ever, but at 11:30 p.m. after driving through torrential rain and one tornado alert, all you want is to get to the room you reserved and go to sleep).  To say it more briefly, stick with trustworthy chains.


----------



## dvczerfs

135 days. 
Since it quiet around here, time is flying along. Started rewiring the house, gotta love 1941 electrical jobs. Lol
Still keeping my eye on the real estate in central Florida. ( I have to stop lol ) We know what we want 
I have to start getting an idea on apartments. I haven’t lived in a apartment in 35 years. I dread looking for a apartment than a house or a job. Lol
My poor Disney van is full of boxes, we are using it for storage for the packing we have done till I’m done working on the house. 
We are looking forward!!! We are looking forward to our last 2400 mile round trip in February to WDW. Coming home and selling the house. Our DD is going along so we will be driving straight through both ways. 
We still have two week reservation at the Contemporary in the A frame, Magic kingdom view in September. I did it in two reservations so i can cancel a week if we have too. My guess at least one if not both will be canceled. All depends how fast this moves. Won’t need two weeks at the Contemporary if I live 20 minutes away. Lol
Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy. 
happy driving!!


----------



## deedeew80

45 days until we hit the road! Our plan is to leave 3-4am the day after Thanksgiving! We did this the last two years and have made great time! We will be driving straight through (we hope) and spending our first night at an offsite hotel. Then we check in to Pop Century for two nights, before moving over to Caribbean Beach for the remainder of the week. We check out 12/7 and will drive as far as we can before stopping for the night. I’m not a huge fan of driving, but I’m getting used to it now! Lol!


----------



## pmdeve

We will be driving from South Jersey to Disney in a couple of weeks..  We typically use I95 to I4.  Are the rest stops opened along the highway?    Are they clean?  This will be our first trip outside of our home town and we want to be careful.


----------



## deedeew80

pmdeve said:


> We will be driving from South Jersey to Disney in a couple of weeks..  We typically use I95 to I4.  Are the rest stops opened along the highway?    Are they clean?  This will be our first trip outside of our home town and we want to be careful.


We are in South Jersey too! Camden County! We take that same route. I asked this question a while back in another group I believe, and from what I understand, everything has been opened!


----------



## disneysteve

pmdeve said:


> We will be driving from South Jersey to Disney in a couple of weeks..





deedeew80 said:


> We are in South Jersey too! Camden County!


Greetings from Cherry Hill!


----------



## deedeew80

disneysteve said:


> Greetings from Cherry Hill!


Gloucester City here!


----------



## TheHamm

I find this absolutely funny. 
We drove back home via I-75 in January there was quite a bit of construction and chaos around Atlanta when we needed to reenter after stopping for the kids.  There was limited signage for the roads -they were lying down on the side of the road, but I could not even read them from the passenger side as we drove by- and it took several miles before we were sure what road it was at all.  TEN MONTHS LATER we got a letter about the toll violation.  The time lag is somewhat comical to us, and jogged our memory to the adventure we had driving down and back.  I can't wait to make the drive again, and I will continue to despise driving through GA.


----------



## disneysteve

deedeew80 said:


> Gloucester City here!


Not far at all. I used to work on Yorkship Square in Fairview Village and would head over to Gloucester City for pizza at Jacqueline's sometimes.


----------



## deedeew80

disneysteve said:


> Not far at all. I used to work on Yorkship Square in Fairview Village and would head over to Gloucester City for pizza at Jacqueline's sometimes.


Such a small world!


----------



## toolmanjan

pmdeve said:


> We will be driving from South Jersey to Disney in a couple of weeks..  We typically use I95 to I4.  Are the rest stops opened along the highway?    Are they clean?  This will be our first trip outside of our home town and we want to be careful.


search I95 rest stops on google.   There are lists of all the stops north and south bound.     Most are well maintained.    The only rest stops I would complain about were in Florida south of the welcome center.


----------



## deedeew80

pmdeve said:


> We will be driving from South Jersey to Disney in a couple of weeks..  We typically use I95 to I4.  Are the rest stops opened along the highway?    Are they clean?  This will be our first trip outside of our home town and we want to be careful.


Also, a great app is I-Exit! It will give you a heads up of what’s at each upcoming exit on all different highways, not just 95.


----------



## dvczerfs

toolmanjan said:


> search I95 rest stops on google.   There are lists of all the stops north and south bound.     Most are well maintained.    The only rest stops I would complain about were in Florida south of the welcome center.


Why is that? The few south of the welcome center are always dark and dingy looking. 
We stopped to take a snooze a few years ago at the one and just always got a funny feeling about that place. 
Almost as bad as the Georgia welcome center heading north. We always hit it around 5am and it always just looks shady for some reason. Lol. Dark, only a few car around , not even a lot of trucks.


----------



## LBHouse

Our family returned from Disney to Michigan one week before shut downs started.  We had planned to sit this fall out to build up DVC points and take a few different vacations.  Our next trip is planned for February 2021.


----------



## dvczerfs

LBHouse said:


> Our family returned from Disney to Michigan one week before shut downs started.  We had planned to sit this fall out to build up DVC points and take a few different vacations.  Our next trip is planned for February 2021.


We were there the same time last year!!!
We are also going the end of this February. 
after that, I’ll be a resident. Just another disqualified 2000 plus mile driver. Hopefully everyone can start driving again, I’m on the record board and I would like to see someone else take over. I have one more trip to make. Well, probably a few more next year but that will be moving trips so they won’t count.


----------



## LBHouse

dvczerfs said:


> We were there the same time last year!!!
> We are also going the end of this February.
> after that, I’ll be a resident. Just another disqualified 2000 plus mile driver. Hopefully everyone can start driving again, I’m on the record board and I would like to see someone else take over. I have one more trip to make. Well, probably a few more next year but that will be moving trips so they won’t count.



I am on the leader board right behind you.  52 trips so far.  We usually get 4 trips per year, so its going to take a LONG time to catch up.  Especially because we have been thinking maybe 3 trips a year for awhile.   We just bought a new passenger van.  Excited for space, not excited for 12mpg.


----------



## VandVsmama

We will be headed from AZ to Orlando at the end of May for a mega-road trip to WDW. My DH thinks that if we are all stuck in the car together, then our 12 and 14 yr old DDs will be “forced to talk to us.”


----------



## bluezy

VandVsmama said:


> We will be headed from AZ to Orlando at the end of May for a mega-road trip to WDW. My DH thinks that if we are all stuck in the car together, then our 12 and 14 yr old DDs will be “forced to talk to us.”



LOL!  Good luck with that!  All we ever heard from our teens during our 1,000 mile drive to Disney was:

"Why are we stopping again?"  (we stop every 2 hours or so for a bathroom break)
"I don't have cell service!  When will I get it again????  I'm trying to watch a movie!!"
"When are we getting lunch/dinner?"
When stuck in traffic:  "How long is it going to take until we start moving again?"
"Can we stop at __________????"  (fill in the blank with whatever store, tourist attraction, restaurant, etc. that was on the last billboard we passed)

And my favorite:  "I'm putting in my headphones to listen to music/watch a movie.  Don't talk to me."  

Gotta love teens!


----------



## VandVsmama

bluezy said:


> LOL!  Good luck with that!  All we ever heard from our teens during our 1,000 mile drive to Disney was:
> 
> "Why are we stopping again?"  (we stop every 2 hours or so for a bathroom break)
> "I don't have cell service!  When will I get it again????  I'm trying to watch a move!!"
> "When are we getting lunch/dinner?"
> When stuck in traffic:  "How long is it going to take until we start moving again?"
> "Can we stop at __________????"  (fill in the blank with whatever store, tourist attraction, restaurant, etc. that was on the last billboard we passed)
> 
> And my favorite:  "I'm putting in my headphones to listen to music/watch a movie.  Don't talk to me."
> 
> Gotta love teens!



It totally made me laugh when my DH said that.

We haven't done a big road trip like this before.  I've resisted in years past because, well, I know how it'll go for our immediate family.  My DH has fond memories of this one road trip that he went on when he was a kid to some of the national parks in southern Utah.  But when you ask my MIL about that same trip, her version is something along the lines of "Oh my gosh, that was a miserable vacation."  

DH has been talking about doing a mega-road trip family vacation since our kids were born.  So this was a decent compromise, I thought...the kids & I will get our Disney fix and DH will fulfill his desire to spend days on the open road.


----------



## deedeew80

We leave NJ in 23 days!! Can’t wait! This will be our third drive to FL with kids, but hubby’s and I’s 4th drive. I’m not a huge fan, hubby loves it, the kids are back and forth with it. They are 10 & 8 so hopefully it won’t be too bad. We usually drive straight through on the way down, but stop halfway on the way home. But we always have the option of stopping on the way down if we need to. We leave between 3-4am. We don’t drive over night because the kids, or I, can sleep in the car! We should arrive around 10 as long as all goes well.


----------



## bluezy

VandVsmama said:


> It totally made me laugh when my DH said that.
> 
> We haven't done a big road trip like this before.  I've resisted in years past because, well, I know how it'll go for our immediate family.  My DH has fond memories of this one road trip that he went on when he was a kid to some of the national parks in southern Utah.  But when you ask my MIL about that same trip, her version is something along the lines of "Oh my gosh, that was a miserable vacation."
> 
> DH has been talking about doing a mega-road trip family vacation since our kids were born.  So this was a decent compromise, I thought...the kids & I will get our Disney fix and DH will fulfill his desire to spend days on the open road.



We've done the 2,000 mile roundtrip to Disney 8 times so far -- always with anywhere between 2 and 5 kids in the car.  Actually there was only one trip that we had all five kids with us and at that time they ranged in age from 4 to 22.  That was an interesting trip. After that one, the older boys decided to drive or fly themselves and just meet us at Disney.     In general, we enjoy the drive and DH & I plan to do a cross-country road trip after he retires.  We won't be taking any kids on that trip.    We helped our son move to TX for a summer co-op job last year.  That was our longest road trip to date (3300 miles roundtrip).

I hope your trip goes well!


----------



## dvczerfs

111 days for us but who’s counting? I don’t even remember how to get to wdw anymore without looking at a map, it’s been 8 months. 
lol
Still working on the house, getting the electrical done. Or well on its way. I just don’t have the patience anymore. Lol 
Storage areas are all cleaned out. Going down lean and mean. Still watching the housing market and the four corners area is it! 
We have now turned our attention to short term rentals. Finding a house is easy, finding a rental is nuts.
(This will make my phone ring, this is new information) lol
Our DD, who is a Disney College Program Alumni, has decided she is heading down with us in March/April to live with us and not wait till fall of 2021. She started looking for a job in the Orlando area, figured my take some time, she has her second interview at a Orlando law firm this Tuesday, she may beat us down there. Lol
If your friends with any of us on FB, please don’t post anything, she is currently employed here in Pa and don’t want anyone to know. 
She is very excited to become a Floridian again. 
As the time keeps ticking away, it is getting more and more interesting and we can’t wait. 
That’s it for now, stay safe everyone!


----------



## LadyBeBop

dvczerfs said:


> 111 days for us but who’s counting? I don’t even remember how to get to wdw anymore without looking at a map, it’s been 8 months.
> lol
> Still working on the house, getting the electrical done. Or well on its way. I just don’t have the patience anymore. Lol
> Storage areas are all cleaned out. Going down lean and mean. Still watching the housing market and the four corners area is it!
> We have now turned our attention to short term rentals. Finding a house is easy, finding a rental is nuts.
> (This will make my phone ring, this is new information) lol
> Our DD, who is a Disney College Program Alumni, has decided she is heading down with us in March/April to live with us and not wait till fall of 2021. She started looking for a job in the Orlando area, figured my take some time, she has her second interview at a Orlando law firm this Tuesday, she may beat us down there. Lol
> If your friends with any of us on FB, please don’t post anything, she is currently employed here in Pa and don’t want anyone to know.
> She is very excited to become a Floridian again.
> As the time keeps ticking away, it is getting more and more interesting and we can’t wait.
> That’s it for now, stay safe everyone!



Hope she gets the position in Orlando.    I remember, when she graduated, asking our opinion about working at Disney.  And my response....a good place to visit, but probably not a good place to work full time and keep the magic.  I had a summer job at Kings Island.  And I learned to hate it.  Several years later, I learned to love it again.

Land the position in Orlando.  Buy a season pass.  Go as often as you want.  And don't think of it as a chore.

Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## dvczerfs

LadyBeBop said:


> Hope she gets the position in Orlando.    I remember, when she graduated, asking our opinion about working at Disney.  And my response....a good place to visit, but probably not a good place to work full time and keep the magic.  I had a summer job at Kings Island.  And I learned to hate it.  Several years later, I learned to love it again.
> 
> Land the position in Orlando.  Buy a season pass.  Go as often as you want.  And don't think of it as a chore.
> 
> Good luck to you and your family.


 Thank you!!! Can you believe it’s been 7 years already since she did the program. I still remember her exact words when I ask her if she was going to stay and make it a career. “Dad, do you like to vacation where you work?” She said she got to watch ever parade, fireworks show the magic kingdom had, over and over and over. She worked Halloween and Christmas. She got to work in the castle. She met great people from all over the world, a lot of them she still in contact with. She can tell you stories for hours non stop of the good, the bad and the ugly. She wouldn’t trade her nine months for the world but, she wanted to keep it her happy place. I could respect that.
I feel sorry for the next few years of kids who won’t get the experience she had. It was life changing for her. This still hangs on our dining room wall.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Thank you!!! Can you believe it’s been 7 years already since she did the program. I still remember her exact words when I ask her if she was going to stay and make it a career. “Dad, do you like to vacation where you work?” She said she got to watch ever parade, fireworks show the magic kingdom had, over and over and over. She worked Halloween and Christmas. She got to work in the castle. She met great people from all over the world, a lot of them she still in contact with. She can tell you stories for hours non stop of the good, the bad and the ugly. She wouldn’t trade her nine months for the world but, she wanted to keep it her happy place. I could respect that.
> I feel sorry for the next few years of kids who won’t get the experience she had. It was life changing for her. This still hangs on our dining room wall.
> View attachment 536975View attachment 536975


So happy for your daughter!! Good luck to her!
My godchild waited sooo long to get Disney CP. She applied so many times. She finally got it in January and got sent home in March. She was devistated!  I got to visit her working in HS (her favorite park) in February. She looked so cute in her uniform. She was so excited. I do hope she gets to go back before she’s too old to do it.


----------



## dvczerfs

Oh that’s terrible, what a shame. I feel so bad for all of them. I’m hoping when things get back to normal a lot of them come back. 
When we would go to visit our dd, whichwas five times in nine months lol, I think I enjoyed it more than she did. I would pick her up from work at west clock, behind the mk. All the cms coming and going. She took us into cast connections ( I almost went broke lol) Took is into Disney University, that was cool. 
The one day she came to the mk with us, she had her costume in her back pack. Went through security and all I herd was the guard say, welcome to work! I don’t know what she said to him and being my kid I’m sure it was something smart. Lol but they both were laughing away. ( she knew him from the tunnel. ) We did a keys to the kingdom tour, when we were in the tunnel, a bunch of them asked her if she’s a tourist now? 
Sorry to be rambling, I just miss the WDW.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Oh that’s terrible, what a shame. I feel so bad for all of them. I’m hoping when things get back to normal a lot of them come back.
> When we would go to visit our dd, whichwas five times in nine months lol, I think I enjoyed it more than she did. I would pick her up from work at west clock, behind the mk. All the cms coming and going. She took us into cast connections ( I almost went broke lol) Took is into Disney University, that was cool.
> The one day she came to the mk with us, she had her costume in her back pack. Went through security and all I herd was the guard say, welcome to work! I don’t know what she said to him and being my kid I’m sure it was something smart. Lol but they both were laughing away. ( she knew him from the tunnel. ) We did a keys to the kingdom tour, when we were in the tunnel, a bunch of them asked her if she’s a tourist now?
> Sorry to be rambling, I just miss the WDW.


Loved your ramble. Feel free to ramble more.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Oh that’s terrible, what a shame. I feel so bad for all of them. I’m hoping when things get back to normal a lot of them come back.
> When we would go to visit our dd, whichwas five times in nine months lol, I think I enjoyed it more than she did. I would pick her up from work at west clock, behind the mk. All the cms coming and going. She took us into cast connections ( I almost went broke lol) Took is into Disney University, that was cool.
> The one day she came to the mk with us, she had her costume in her back pack. Went through security and all I herd was the guard say, welcome to work! I don’t know what she said to him and being my kid I’m sure it was something smart. Lol but they both were laughing away. ( she knew him from the tunnel. ) We did a keys to the kingdom tour, when we were in the tunnel, a bunch of them asked her if she’s a tourist now?
> Sorry to be rambling, I just miss the WDW.


No need to apologize! I do remember when she was in the CP.


----------



## dvczerfs

She looks so young in this picture wow! Lol
I remember this night, her costume was two sizes to big. She wore ten different costumes while she was there. She said they don’t come small , medium, large, they had numbers on them and they were not a size. So your Halloween pants could be a 15 but your Main Street pants could be a 18. Lol
I have to find the picture she took down Main Street at night after the park was closed with a lot of the lights off and nobody around.


----------



## dvczerfs

Ok, I was wrong. One of the shows was practicing on the stage. But still a cool picture.


----------



## dvczerfs

Duplicate.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> She looks so young in this picture wow! Lol
> I remember this night, her costume was two sizes to big. She wore ten different costumes while she was there. She said they don’t come small , medium, large, they had numbers on them and they were not a size. So your Halloween pants could be a 15 but your Main Street pants could be a 18. Lol
> I have to find the picture she took down Main Street at night after the park was closed with a lot of the lights off and nobody around.View attachment 537403


Yes! I remember you posting that pic!! Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Yes! I remember you posting that pic!! Lol


Lol. I use to use it as my photo on the boards.


----------



## dvczerfs

Looks like it’s getting a little soggy in the peninsula. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## dvczerfs

I know this don’t have much to do with driving but since vacations are a little slow right now..... 
I want to introduce you to a special sweet lady. We met Earlene a few years ago, she was a original cast member at WDW. She was hired in September 1969 and her first role was in the WDW welcome center that was built before the magic kingdom was built. We always stopped to see her. All she wanted was to make 50 years of service and she did. We didn’t see her in March and hope she is doing well.


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> I know this don’t have much to do with driving but since vacations are a little slow right now.....
> I want to introduce you to a special sweet lady. We met Earlene a few years ago, she was a original cast member at WDW. She was hired in September 1969 and her first role was in the WDW welcome center that was built before the magic kingdom was built. We always stopped to see her. All she wanted was to make 50 years of service and she did. We didn’t see her in March and hope she is doing well. View attachment 537859


. I’m not sure anymore how many are still working. There was a server at Narcoossee who worked in the Contemporary on opening day. I think his name is George but he retired a few years ago. He said at that time there was about 8 left and every year the company had a dinner for them. If you look on her name tag there is a gold Mickey head up in the left corner, that gold Mickey from what she told me is an opening day cast member pin.


----------



## dvczerfs

Tomorrow marks the 101 days !!! 
Wednesday comes the double digit dance. 
last September my wife and I did the less known, intimate dining experience at the Grand. The CM who sets all this up is a concierge cm and we were in contact with another sweet lady, Pat Thomas. I had a few nice conversations with Pat before our trip. We were on the phone over 45 minutes the first time. I told her my history with WDW and she wanted to see pictures. Lol
She said she would be working the night of our dinner and we should ask for her. We did! 
We chatted for the longest time, I had brought pictures of my childhood, honeymoon and of course dd trips. 
She also set us up to see the Walt and the Roy suite in the Grand. She also told us she was in stage 3 of cancer.
I tried to email her and it is a wdw email so I was hoping she was just retired. She was in her early 70s. 
Well the other night through another form, I got to talk to a coworker of hers. 
She is retired and is hanging in there. She is having a ruff go but said she will be fine. She will keep us posted. 
I’ll see if I can find some pictures of that night. It was incredible!!!
Some people just don’t understand, which is fine but for some, it’s more than just rides, characters and Mickey bars for some of us.


----------



## dvczerfs




----------



## deedeew80

Just wanted to check in to see if anyone has done the drive down I-95 recently? We head out from NJ early morning after Thanksgiving. Wanted to make sure things were opened to get gas and use a bathroom. Not just rest stops, but places off of the exits as well. Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Just wanted to check in to see if anyone has done the drive down I-95 recently? We head out from NJ early morning after Thanksgiving. Wanted to make sure things were opened to get gas and use a bathroom. Not just rest stops, but places off of the exits as well. Thanks!


Sorry, I wish I could say I have. Rest stops should remain open. I know a lot of the fast food restaurants in our area are drive thru only. 
Have a nice trip!!


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> Sorry, I wish I could say I have. Rest stops should remain open. I know a lot of the fast food restaurants in our area are drive thru only.
> Have a nice trip!!


Yes, same here with the restaurants. We may just have to stick to rest stops. I guess we will find out soon!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 538602View attachment 538603View attachment 538604View attachment 538605View attachment 538606View attachment 538607


Love the pics! We stayed in the tourett ( spelling??) room for our anniversary about 10 years ago. It was glorious!!
I tried to send  you a private message but it said I couldn’t do it.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Love the pics! We stayed in the tourett ( spelling??) room for our anniversary about 10 years ago. It was glorious!!
> I tried to send  you a private message but it said I couldn’t do it.


I bet it was. I have no idea why about the private message. I don’t know how to send a pm anymore. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

A live look at I4 tonight. 
94 days


----------



## dvczerfs

I’m ready!!!  Let’s call it home and get on with it!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 540030
> I’m ready!!!  Let’s call it home and get on with it!!!


So, are congratulations in order?  You've made the purchase?


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> So, are congratulations in order?  You've made the purchase?


Noooo not yet. We are heading down Feb 27th. Will be home March 6th. After we get home, I’m calling the six people who are interested in buying our house. If no agreement of sale in one week, it’s getting listed by a realtor. I’m sure it won’t last long. We are going to put our stuff in storage in Pa. 
We are going to head down and get a apartment. We already have a realtor in Florida and we are going to start looking. I can’t buy on line, I need to see it. We know what we and where we are looking for and with cash in hand, I’m sure it won’t take long. 
But on the other hand, we don’t have to feel rushed into anything. 
My wife is a remote employee so her job goes with her. In the beginning, I’m going to get something part time. With getting settled in, our belongings shipped down etc.
I also have a long time friend who for the most part said he has a job for me in central Florida. 
We are just excited to get this new journey started. (and warm weather. Lol)


----------



## BC1836

Happy Thanksgiving to all who have made at least one 2,000+mile round trips over the years!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Suger Mag

Have done the drive 3 times from Deerfield Ma... have another trip planned for Jan 10. Trying to decide between our preferred route of 84>81>77>26>95  or just taking 95 the whole way down. I will prolly need a hotel hopefully around Charlotte  or Fayetteville.  My concern is which route is better in the time of covid. Will be of course trying to limit our interactions (bringing a big cooler with food etc), Will it matter for either in terms of big rest areas with touchless facilities and pay at pump gas?


----------



## dvczerfs

Suger Mag said:


> Have done the drive 3 times from Deerfield Ma... have another trip planned for Jan 10. Trying to decide between our preferred route of 84>81>77>26>95  or just taking 95 the whole way down. I will prolly need a hotel hopefully around Charlotte  or Fayetteville.  My concern is which route is better in the time of covid. Will be of course trying to limit our interactions (bringing a big cooler with food etc), Will it matter for either in terms of big rest areas with touchless facilities and pay at pump gas?


The pay at the pump won’t be a problem either way you go. Rest stops, even if it is touch less everything, I’d still use hand sanitizer. I get gas just about every day for work and I keep a box of plastic gloves in the car. I only use it on my my right hand and only use the gloved hand only. 
81/77/26, keep an eye on the weather, it could be nice on the bottom and snowing like crazy on the mountain. (I’ve been there lol)


----------



## Suger Mag

dvczerfs said:


> The pay at the pump won’t be a problem either way you go. Rest stops, even if it is touch less everything, I’d still use hand sanitizer. I get gas just about every day for work and I keep a box of plastic gloves in the car. I only use it on my my right hand and only use the gloved hand only.
> 81/77/26, keep an eye on the weather, it could be nice on the bottom and snowing like crazy on the mountain. (I’ve been there lol)



yes, gloves, sanitizer, and of course masks are all on the must do list.. I like 81 route as there are no tolls, the scenery is better to look at, and the traffic is just a bit less scary than on 95.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'd base the decision on weather.  If its good weather, take the "inland" route.  If potential bad weather (snow) then take 95.


----------



## deedeew80

Currently in the car (from NJ) on the way to our happy place!! We left a lot later than we originally planned though. We wanted to leave by 4am, but didn’t get on the road until 5:30am. Making good time though. We stopped once so far for gas near Fredericksburg, VA. Stopped at a Wawa to fill up and use the restroom. Hubby used gloves we brought to pump gas (which we aren’t used to in NJ Lol!). As I am writing this it is 10:30am and we are in Emporia, VA. Just about into NC. We always use the exits as a guideline. They count down. We just passed exit 4! As for the drive, it’s been great! Love using the Waze app to keep us notified of any cops ahead or road work. Will update again later!


----------



## dvczerfs

Suger Mag said:


> yes, gloves, sanitizer, and of course masks are all on the must do list.. I like 81 route as there are no tolls, the scenery is better to look at, and the traffic is just a bit less scary than on 95.


We take 81/77/26 all the time. February there was a coastal storm. Came in from the ocean and never made it to the mountains. The very top of the mountain the grass had snow on it. 
North Carolina had mostly ice on the coastal areas.


----------



## deedeew80

Just an update on my previous post. It is currently 5:20pm and we are in Georgia, exit 49. We did hit a small traffic jam on I-95 in NC at exit 58 due to an accident. It cleared fairly quick and has been great since. We are expected to be at our hotel (45 mins outside of Disney) around 8:00 or so according to my Waze app. We will be making another stop just to grab a quick dinner at a drive thru. So far we have stopped 3 times, just to get gas and use the restroom. Once in VA, once in NC, and just recently in GA. Gas cost was $20, $17, and $20. We have a 2017 Ford Escape. Hopefully they will be it for gas, but we’ll see. My kids are 8 & 10 and have been absolutely great today! I will try to update again once we arrive at our hotel!


----------



## OKW Lover

deedeew80 said:


> Gas cost was $20, $17, and $20.


What was the cost per gallon?


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Just an update on my previous post. It is currently 5:20pm and we are in Georgia, exit 49. We did hit a small traffic jam on I-95 in NC at exit 58 due to an accident. It cleared fairly quick and has been great since. We are expected to be at our hotel (45 mins outside of Disney) around 8:00 or so according to my Waze app. We will be making another stop just to grab a quick dinner at a drive thru. So far we have stopped 3 times, just to get gas and use the restroom. Once in VA, once in NC, and just recently in GA. Gas cost was $20, $17, and $20. We have a 2017 Ford Escape. Hopefully they will be it for gas, but we’ll see. My kids are 8 & 10 and have been absolutely great today! I will try to update again once we arrive at our hotel!


 Always great to hear a easy going trip. I miss my drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

Just checking in. deedee I hope your trip is going well. Hope everyone is staying safe. 
A little update on the home front, things are moving along. Still working on the house. I was using our “Disney van” as storage, I unloaded that yesterday to start getting that ready for February Boardwalk trip. 
DD job interviews went really well. They told her when she can give them a date of arrival, they will find room for her in the firm. 
We are starting to get real excited! And with the cloudy, cold crappy weather here in the northeast, it’s making it even easier.  After the holidays we are going to decide if we are going apartment or rental house while we look for a house. Decisions decisions. Lol
Well that’s it for now, have a great week!!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

OK road trippers.  What are your in-vehicle solutions to use the bathroom without having to stop at a reststop?  Adult diapers?  Camp potty?


----------



## pwdebbie

My2CrazyGirls said:


> OK road trippers.  What are your in-vehicle solutions to use the bathroom without having to stop at a reststop?  Adult diapers?  Camp potty?



That would be a nope and a nope from me.  Restrooms are not major spreaders, I'll use the restroom and wash my hands.


----------



## deedeew80

Hi all! I will update soon, but wanted to come on to see if anyone can recommend a hotel in Fayetteville, NC off I-95? We are stopping there for the night. I’ve been reading reviews on a few and of course they are all over the place, good or bad! Lol! Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> Hi all! I will update soon, but wanted to come on to see if anyone can recommend a hotel in Fayetteville, NC off I-95? We are stopping there for the night. I’ve been reading reviews on a few and of course they are all over the place, good or bad! Lol! Thanks!


Sorry deedeew, never stayed there. We like to hit Hampton inns and never really had a bad one.


----------



## dvczerfs

My2CrazyGirls said:


> OK road trippers.  What are your in-vehicle solutions to use the bathroom without having to stop at a reststop?  Adult diapers?  Camp potty?


We hit rest stops. Even before all this, I never touch anything anyway. And wash my hands before walking out.


----------



## pwdebbie

deedeew80 said:


> Hi all! I will update soon, but wanted to come on to see if anyone can recommend a hotel in Fayetteville, NC off I-95? We are stopping there for the night. I’ve been reading reviews on a few and of course they are all over the place, good or bad! Lol! Thanks!


You should be okay with a chain hotel.  We stayed at independent ones twice and both were very weird experiences.


----------



## deedeew80

Good Morning everyone! Sorry I never updated since our arrival to Florida. We drove straight through from NJ, left around 5:30 am and arrived to our hotel around 8:45 pm. We stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in Apopka, FL our first night. E then checked into Pop Century for two nights, before checking into CBR for the remainder of the week. Our trip was great! Awesome weather, crowds weren’t all that bad, but they definitely need to bring back Fastpass! Anyway. Back to driving. We checked out of CBR yesterday 12/7 We didn’t rush, took our time, but I wish we left earlier than we did. We didn’t get on I-4 until about noon and hit a 12 minute traffic delay right near the city of Orlando. It wasn’t too bad. I timed it to see how accurate the gps was, and it was exactly 12 minutes! We hit some rain through SC, which slowed us down a little. We stopped for the night at a Hampton Inn in Fayetteville, NC. We arrived about 8:45 pm. I was a little disappointed with the hotel. When we got to our room there were lady bugs all over the ceiling, wall, and window. My husband called the front desk and the girl said she would send someone up to get rid of them, but if we were to change rooms the same thing would probably happen because they are in ladybug season and keep getting them. I wasn’t too happy with their response. They sent someone in with a vacuum and he sucked them up with the hose. We continued to get a couple more after he left though. 24 total. I just don’t think how they handled it was great. When we checked out this morning, the front desk person asked how our stay was and we told her. She was surprised we weren’t given a different room but also agreed with having a ladybug issue. Also, when hubby got a shower this morning he said the water wasn’t warm at all. So I skipped the shower and will wait till we are home. Anyway. We checked out and got on the road at 7:00 am. According to the gps, we should be home by 2:30, but that isn’t factoring in stops. Hopefully the rest of the drive is smooth, safe, and free of problems. Will check in again later.

Edit for update: 12:00 pm going through Fredericksburg, VA and hit about a 10 minute delay due to construction. Left lane closed. Started around exit 131 and ended around exit 134.

Edit for update #2: Around 12:40 pm near Lorton, VA exits 161-166 stopped in traffic for about 20 minutes. Crash on the right, two right lanes closed, only left lane getting by. Hopefully that’s the last of it. We just want to get home.


----------



## Moliphino

Suger Mag said:


> Have done the drive 3 times from Deerfield Ma... have another trip planned for Jan 10. Trying to decide between our preferred route of 84>81>77>26>95  or just taking 95 the whole way down. I will prolly need a hotel hopefully around Charlotte  or Fayetteville.  My concern is which route is better in the time of covid. Will be of course trying to limit our interactions (bringing a big cooler with food etc), Will it matter for either in terms of big rest areas with touchless facilities and pay at pump gas?



I'm from western MA, too. We used to do the 84 route to avoid traffic on 95, but my sister and I drove this Sept/Oct and took 95 with very few issues (a bit of traffic around DC on the way down). The worst is coming back - 84E in CT is hell on earth at all times, it seems, and the Merritt Parkway isn't any better. We figured there would be fewer cars on the road due to the pandemic and that did seem to be true at that time, at least.


----------



## Suger Mag

Moliphino said:


> I'm from western MA, too. We used to do the 84 route to avoid traffic on 95, but my sister and I drove this Sept/Oct and took 95 with very few issues (a bit of traffic around DC on the way down). The worst is coming back - 84E in CT is hell on earth at all times, it seems, and the Merritt Parkway isn't any better. We figured there would be fewer cars on the road due to the pandemic and that did seem to be true at that time, at least.



Sometimes CT is the worst... I hate coming back from NYC... the stretch from Greenwich to sometimes even Hartford can be a nightmare


----------



## ddluvsdisney

deedeew80 said:


> Hi all! I will update soon, but wanted to come on to see if anyone can recommend a hotel in Fayetteville, NC off I-95? We are stopping there for the night. I’ve been reading reviews on a few and of course they are all over the place, good or bad! Lol! Thanks!


Fayetteville is our halfway point. We haven’t stayed over night in a long time but there’s quite a few chain ones off one exit. Sorry can’t remember the exit#. 
I’m prett y sure there’s a Hampton Inn. I’m with dvcderfs we also like Hampton inns.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

ddluvsdisney said:


> Fayetteville is our halfway point. We haven’t stayed over night in a long time but there’s quite a few chain ones off one exit. Sorry can’t remember the exit#.
> I’m prett y sure there’s a Hampton Inn. I’m with dvcderfs we also like Hampton inns.


Sorry I posted this too late. Hope you had a great trip !


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Well we don’t drive every trip. I am going thru withdrawals since I haven’t been to Disney since February. 
We are flying in February for my first trip back. We are doing our usual DRIVE in April. We always drive in April because flights are ridiculous from the northeast. Can’t wait to be back at Disney!!!


----------



## LBHouse

Last night we made reservations at VWL for January 7th.  Planning to depart on January 5th.  Sometimes last minute trips are the best!  Actually last minute changes are one of the main reasons we drive and not fly.  Of course 6 kids makes driving so much easier anyway.


----------



## BC1836

The founder of this thread, BC1836, who moved to Florida in 2017, will be joined later this year by DVCzerfs, the all-time champ of drives (see page 1, post 1), who will be moving to the Sunshine State. 

Happy New Year!

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> The founder of this thread, BC1836, who moved to Florida in 2017, will be joined later this year by DVCzerfs, the all-time champ of drives (see page 1, post 1), who will be moving to the Sunshine State.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> All the best!


Happy New Year everyone!  We have one more vacation planned. 54 more days. 
Eight nights in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. This trip is the last harah trip.
The three of us are driving straight through both directions. Park and dining reservations are all made. 
We are well on our way to hitting our time frame. For the most part just patching and painting in our house. We are all cleaned out, have about just a little more than half packed. Contacted a mover, family friend and next month we will be getting our price. We have our storage facility picked out (got that done today)
and in the next few weeks will be looking into temporary living arrangements till we find and close on a house. 
Have to admit, DW and I were both born and raised in the town we live in and have been here for 55 years. We are gonna miss the area I’m sure but, we are ready and excited!!! With full support of family and friends and even work, DW work won’t change. She works from home and her employer is cheering us on and makes this entire process a lot easier. Gives us a little stability while in the process. DD and I for the most part have a job waiting for us. 
Our friends and family here and in Florida are all supportive which is making this a lot easier. ( thanks BC ) I’m in the process of training my replacement at work and kind of hoping, just maybe I can sneak out a few weeks early. I work for a small family owned business. I’ve been there for 30 years and every time the owner daughter, who is my age looks at me she just smiles and tears up. I got my annual bonus a few weeks ago times ten and a thank you card that brought tears to my eyes. 
But, like everyone who knows us, even my employer, it is all we ever talked about for years!!!  l keep you posted!!! 
“Dreams do come true”!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  We have one more vacation planned. 54 more days.
> Eight nights in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. This trip is the last harah trip.
> The three of us are driving straight through both directions. Park and dining reservations are all made.
> We are well on our way to hitting our time frame. For the most part just patching and painting in our house. We are all cleaned out, have about just a little more than half packed. Contacted a mover, family friend and next month we will be getting our price. We have our storage facility picked out (got that done today)
> and in the next few weeks will be looking into temporary living arrangements till we find and close on a house.
> Have to admit, DW and I were both born and raised in the town we live in and have been here for 55 years. We are gonna miss the area I’m sure but, we are ready and excited!!! With full support of family and friends and even work, DW work won’t change. She works from home and her employer is cheering us on and makes this entire process a lot easier. Gives us a little stability while in the process. DD and I for the most part have a job waiting for us.
> Our friends and family here and in Florida are all supportive which is making this a lot easier. ( thanks BC ) I’m in the process of training my replacement at work and kind of hoping, just maybe I can sneak out a few weeks early. I work for a small family owned business. I’ve been there for 30 years and every time the owner daughter, who is my age looks at me she just smiles and tears up. I got my annual bonus a few weeks ago times ten and a thank you card that brought tears to my eyes.
> But, like everyone who knows us, even my employer, it is all we ever talked about for years!!!  l keep you posted!!!
> “Dreams do come true”!



Let your countdown continue! 

All the best!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  We have one more vacation planned. 54 more days.
> Eight nights in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. This trip is the last harah trip.
> The three of us are driving straight through both directions. Park and dining reservations are all made.
> We are well on our way to hitting our time frame. For the most part just patching and painting in our house. We are all cleaned out, have about just a little more than half packed. Contacted a mover, family friend and next month we will be getting our price. We have our storage facility picked out (got that done today)
> and in the next few weeks will be looking into temporary living arrangements till we find and close on a house.
> Have to admit, DW and I were both born and raised in the town we live in and have been here for 55 years. We are gonna miss the area I’m sure but, we are ready and excited!!! With full support of family and friends and even work, DW work won’t change. She works from home and her employer is cheering us on and makes this entire process a lot easier. Gives us a little stability while in the process. DD and I for the most part have a job waiting for us.
> Our friends and family here and in Florida are all supportive which is making this a lot easier. ( thanks BC ) I’m in the process of training my replacement at work and kind of hoping, just maybe I can sneak out a few weeks early. I work for a small family owned business. I’ve been there for 30 years and every time the owner daughter, who is my age looks at me she just smiles and tears up. I got my annual bonus a few weeks ago times ten and a thank you card that brought tears to my eyes.
> But, like everyone who knows us, even my employer, it is all we ever talked about for years!!!  l keep you posted!!!
> “Dreams do come true”!


That is so great Dave!!! What a very happy new year!!! Good luck to all of you. I’ll have to look you up when we make the move too.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> That is so great Dave!!! What a very happy new year!!! Good luck to all of you. I’ll have to look you up when we make the move too.


 Thank you !!!! Sounds good. Even if you come down for vacation, send me a message, we can meet up in a park or the Springs. I’ll have to keep hanging around here even after I don’t qualify anymore. Lol


----------



## patclairesmom

Haven't been on here lately. Our last drive down was Christmastime 2019.  We stopped overnight in Santee SC and had an awesome dinner at Clark's Inn.  In May we are going to the World again, but this time I will by flying but my kids will be driving(at their insistence) My son is adamant about staying in Santee again just so he can have dinner at Clark's Inn.


----------



## dvczerfs

44 Days !!!! 
We are leaving 3am on February 25th. Going to drive to exit 3 in Georgia, Kingsland Georgia. We have stayed here a few times and always find it convenient. We rented a family suit. We are going to bring food down with us, I know, your going to WDW and your worried about eating at the local Cracker Barrel. Lol  I just can’t wait to hit the road again. I can’t wait to use the express lanes in Charlotte, I can’t wait to see the sites along the road, I can’t wait just to sit behind the wheel with the 70s on Sirius and head south again, I can’t wait to watch the grass and weeds get greener and greener as you drive south, I can’t wait to see the mountains fade away ( we live next to the Pocono mts.) I can’t wait to watch the mile markers click down to zero, I can’t wait to see other licenses plates other than Pa. Ny and Nj. I can’t wait for the first person to say ya’al. I can’t wait to see the states welcome signs. I can’t wait to see the sign in South Carolina on I26 that says 3 miles to I4. I can’t wait to see the Florida Welcome Center, I can’t wait to pull into Boardwalk and the sun didn’t come up yet, unload the van and sit on the Boardwalk with a coffee and watch the sun come up before our room is ready. I can’t wait to check out a few neighborhoods ( maybe we won’t go back ) I can’t wait to take a nap in the back of the van with my pillow and blankets while dd takes her shift driving. Listening to the tires rolling over the road. I can’t wait to see other human beings even if they have a mask on. (I’ll have mine on. The disposable gloves are in the glove compartment for when we get gas) I can’t wait to load the van.
sorry, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANY LONGER !!!!
I JUST CAINT WAIT !!!!


----------



## EpcotNerd

So much great info on this thread!  Covid-wise, any recommendations for pit stops off 95 in NC, SC, GA?  And I posted this before a month or so ago, but on a different thread.. any hotel recommendations in SC and GA that felt as safe as the Disney bubble?


----------



## LadyBeBop

Regarding pit stops, I wouldn't use a gas station as a pit stop/bathroom break.  Mask enforcement is very spotty inside gas stations.  I'd just fill up, pay at the pump and leave.  

For your bathroom breaks, I'd rely on rest areas.  Mask-wearing isn't 100%.  But it's still better than your convenience stores/gas stations.  Many inside are from Northern states with higher mask-wearing.  

The iExit app on your smart phone is your friend.  They'll pinpoint the closest rest areas.

Can't give a specific lodging recommendation.  Only that motels without lobbies would be your safer bet, Covid-wise.  However, they tend to be more sketchier for other reasons.  Just go with your chain lodging (Holiday Inn, Marriott, etc).  You'll probably have to go through lobbies, but you'll be fine.  And try to get a room on the first floor, so you don't have to deal with elevators.  No higher than the second or third floor, so it would be a somewhat easy walk.  And for luggage, make sure you have your entire party with you to make sure the elevator is too crowded for others to pile on.  

Good luck.


----------



## deedeew80

EpcotNerd said:


> So much great info on this thread!  Covid-wise, any recommendations for pit stops off 95 in NC, SC, GA?  And I posted this before a month or so ago, but on a different thread.. any hotel recommendations in SC and GA that felt as safe as the Disney bubble?


Hi! We just had the trip down & back 95 from NJ the week after Thanksgiving. As for pit stops...we stuck to the chain gas stations. Tried to hit Wawa’s as much as possible, until they didn’t exist any longer. Lol! Bathrooms were very clean whenever we stopped. If it looked sketchy, we would just move on. We used the iExit app a ton! Really does come in handy. The only place we stopped for the night (on the way back home) was in Fayetteville, NC. Tons of hotels there. We stayed at a Hampton Inn and Suites. It was very clean. Definitely look at reviews for hotels when making your decision. Have a safe trip!


----------



## patclairesmom

EpcotNerd said:


> So much great info on this thread!  Covid-wise, any recommendations for pit stops off 95 in NC, SC, GA?  And I posted this before a month or so ago, but on a different thread.. any hotel recommendations in SC and GA that felt as safe as the Disney bubble?


We usually stop in Santee or Pooler Ga.  As for bathroom breaks I would try to stay away from the small gas stations and stick with the Wawa's or truck stops or visitor centers.


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> We usually stop in Santee or Pooler Ga.  As for bathroom breaks I would try to stay away from the small gas stations and stick with the Wawa's or truck stops or visitor centers.



After 46 1/2 round trips (we moved to FL on drive #47 from NJ), we agree with the posted comment about where not to stop for a bathroom break.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

28 Days and counting till our final trip as Pa. residents!!!!
This will be Trip 71!!!!
We had a eight night reservation in a one bedroom villa at the Boardwalk. 
Our DVC waitlist came through! We will be in a one bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian for eight Nights. 
Figured may as well go all in on our last trip that is going to be more than 20 miles round trip from home. Lol
We will still be making a trip or two a year up north ( no winter trips)  for family and DW eye specialist in Philadelphia. 
It’s coming down to go time! House is almost done, painting. Packing has started. There is nothing hanging on our walls anymore. Still have a lot of work to do but each day we get closer for the For Sale sign. My resignation letter has been written and will be handed in very shortly. I don’t know what to think, I have been very blessed and lucky to always have a job. This will be the first time since I was 16 that I don’t have a job. After a few months of working at home, painting, selling, moving, buying, painting, moving and being at home with DW as my boss, I will be ready to find a job and go back to work.lol
Stay tuned, I dont know what to expect but it should be interesting. Lol
( I’m getting to old for this. Lol)


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> 28 Days and counting till our final trip as Pa. residents!!!!
> This will be Trip 71!!!!
> We had a eight night reservation in a one bedroom villa at the Boardwalk.
> Our DVC waitlist came through! We will be in a one bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian for eight Nights.
> Figured may as well go all in on our last trip that is going to be more than 20 miles round trip from home. Lol
> We will still be making a trip or two a year up north ( no winter trips)  for family and DW eye specialist in Philadelphia.
> It’s coming down to go time! House is almost done, painting. Packing has started. There is nothing hanging on our walls anymore. Still have a lot of work to do but each day we get closer for the For Sale sign. My resignation letter has been written and will be handed in very shortly. I don’t know what to think, I have been very blessed and lucky to always have a job. This will be the first time since I was 16 that I don’t have a job. After a few months of working at home, painting, selling, moving, buying, painting, moving and being at home with DW as my boss, I will be ready to find a job and go back to work.lol
> Stay tuned, I dont know what to expect but it should be interesting. Lol
> ( I’m getting to old for this. Lol)


Enjoy your last () snowstorm on Monday!  Best of luck.  And thanks for all the advice you've given.


----------



## patclairesmom

dvczerfs said:


> 28 Days and counting till our final trip as Pa. residents!!!!
> This will be Trip 71!!!!
> We had a eight night reservation in a one bedroom villa at the Boardwalk.
> Our DVC waitlist came through! We will be in a one bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian for eight Nights.
> Figured may as well go all in on our last trip that is going to be more than 20 miles round trip from home. Lol
> We will still be making a trip or two a year up north ( no winter trips)  for family and DW eye specialist in Philadelphia.
> It’s coming down to go time! House is almost done, painting. Packing has started. There is nothing hanging on our walls anymore. Still have a lot of work to do but each day we get closer for the For Sale sign. My resignation letter has been written and will be handed in very shortly. I don’t know what to think, I have been very blessed and lucky to always have a job. This will be the first time since I was 16 that I don’t have a job. After a few months of working at home, painting, selling, moving, buying, painting, moving and being at home with DW as my boss, I will be ready to find a job and go back to work.lol
> Stay tuned, I dont know what to expect but it should be interesting. Lol
> ( I’m getting to old for this. Lol)


Good luck !  Your road reports have always been valuable and I'm sure we'll all miss them!!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> 28 Days and counting till our final trip as Pa. residents!!!!
> This will be Trip 71!!!!
> We had a eight night reservation in a one bedroom villa at the Boardwalk.
> Our DVC waitlist came through! We will be in a one bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian for eight Nights.
> Figured may as well go all in on our last trip that is going to be more than 20 miles round trip from home. Lol
> We will still be making a trip or two a year up north ( no winter trips)  for family and DW eye specialist in Philadelphia.
> It’s coming down to go time! House is almost done, painting. Packing has started. There is nothing hanging on our walls anymore. Still have a lot of work to do but each day we get closer for the For Sale sign. My resignation letter has been written and will be handed in very shortly. I don’t know what to think, I have been very blessed and lucky to always have a job. This will be the first time since I was 16 that I don’t have a job. After a few months of working at home, painting, selling, moving, buying, painting, moving and being at home with DW as my boss, I will be ready to find a job and go back to work.lol
> Stay tuned, I dont know what to expect but it should be interesting. Lol
> ( I’m getting to old for this. Lol)



I just read a post on another thread (To those who have not returned yet - what will get you back? | The DIS Disney Discussion Forums - DISboards.com, post #99) by someone who moved close to WDW last spring just as the parks closed and has yet to actually visit the parks because of the AP and FL resident annual pass situations.  Their old AP, which they never had a chance to use) is no longer good, and they couldn't upgrade it to a resident pass because they aren't being offered at this time.  They can't justify the price of a one-day park ticket plus parking, so they are waiting for FL resident passes to become available again.  Something to consider.  

Enjoy this trip!


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> Enjoy your last () snowstorm on Monday!  Best of luck.  And thanks for all the advice you've given.


Thank you.


----------



## dvczerfs

patclairesmom said:


> Good luck !  Your road reports have always been valuable and I'm sure we'll all miss them!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> I just read a post on another thread (To those who have not returned yet - what will get you back? | The DIS Disney Discussion Forums - DISboards.com, post #99) by someone who moved close to WDW last spring just as the parks closed and has yet to actually visit the parks because of the AP and FL resident annual pass situations.  Their old AP, which they never had a chance to use) is no longer good, and they couldn't upgrade it to a resident pass because they aren't being offered at this time.  They can't justify the price of a one-day park ticket plus parking, so they are waiting for FL resident passes to become available again.  Something to consider.
> 
> Enjoy this trip!


Thank you!!  Yes they are not offering any new annual passes at this time. You are allowed to renew your current pass which we just did last month. If you have an AP, you can’t let it lapse, you have to renew before it does or you won’t get it back. ( from what I was told from cm who renewed our passes. )
We are huge Disney fans but moving to central Florida, Disney is about 35 percent of that decision. I’m not a water person, I throw up. Lol. We want sun !!!!! Sun, warmth and green!!! One thing I learned going to Florida during hurricane season, look where they stage the power trucks. That’s where I’m going. They don’t stage power trucks in harms way.
my guess the first year we move down, we won’t be spending a lot of time in the parks. Way to much to do between moving and finding a job.
I’m guessing even then, the only park we really would visit often would be Epcot to eat.
We really enjoy eating at the different resorts.
So hopefully, crossing our fingers by early to mid 2022 we’ll be back to some kind of normal. The last couple years we only spent about three hours a day in a park.
There is just so much we want to do. I want to visit the Keys again. Visit Homestead again. I have cousins in Pompano Beach I never met. I want to visit Vizcaya again, haven’t been there since I was ten. Kennedy Space center, last time we were there was the late 80s. We have friends in Bradenton and Punta Gorda I have to visit. Believe it or not I have never been to Botanical gardens.
We have friends near Jacksonville and also in The Villages. ( very nice people ) 
Geez, now that I’m thinking of it, maybe we will pass on APs for a few years. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> 28 Days and counting till our final trip as Pa. residents!!!!
> This will be Trip 71!!!!
> We had a eight night reservation in a one bedroom villa at the Boardwalk.
> Our DVC waitlist came through! We will be in a one bedroom villa at the Grand Floridian for eight Nights.
> Figured may as well go all in on our last trip that is going to be more than 20 miles round trip from home. Lol
> We will still be making a trip or two a year up north ( no winter trips)  for family and DW eye specialist in Philadelphia.
> It’s coming down to go time! House is almost done, painting. Packing has started. There is nothing hanging on our walls anymore. Still have a lot of work to do but each day we get closer for the For Sale sign. My resignation letter has been written and will be handed in very shortly. I don’t know what to think, I have been very blessed and lucky to always have a job. This will be the first time since I was 16 that I don’t have a job. After a few months of working at home, painting, selling, moving, buying, painting, moving and being at home with DW as my boss, I will be ready to find a job and go back to work.lol
> Stay tuned, I dont know what to expect but it should be interesting. Lol
> ( I’m getting to old for this. Lol)


I’ll just miss you. We leave in 15 days! Have great trip!! Can’t wait to hear about your new house! Some exciting!!
We are also
Supposed to get a snow storm Monday night too. I used to like a snow storm here and there but now that we don’t have snow days anymore bc of covid it’s no fun!!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> We want sun !!!!! Sun, warmth and green!!!



We checked in at POFQ once and they had us in a room surrounded by trees, very dark, like a forest (Building 7). I said nope, I live in the forest (Michaux), I come to Florida for sunshine and palm trees. They moved us to another room.


----------



## VandVsmama

Hello fellow road trippers!

For one leg of our cross country journey from AZ to WDW, we'll be driving from New Orleans to FL.  I'm debating whether to overnight in Gainsville, Lake City, Ocala, or St Augustine.  The following day, the plan is for us to visit the Kennedy Space Center (assuming bus tours are open by then).  We are NOT interested in hitting up Daytona Beach.

It'll be a long driving day, but that's ok.  After the Kennedy Space Center, we check into our hotel at WDW and will be turning the rental car in (we're doing a 1-way road trip and flying back home).

For those of you who have driven the Florida panhandle route down to Orlando, what have been your favorite places to stay overnight or favorite places to stop & explore?


----------



## pwdebbie

VandVsmama said:


> Hello fellow road trippers!
> 
> For one leg of our cross country journey from AZ to WDW, we'll be driving from New Orleans to FL.  I'm debating whether to overnight in Gainsville, Lake City, Ocala, or St Augustine.  The following day, the plan is for us to visit the Kennedy Space Center (assuming bus tours are open by then).  We are NOT interested in hitting up Daytona Beach.
> 
> It'll be a long driving day, but that's ok.  After the Kennedy Space Center, we check into our hotel at WDW and will be turning the rental car in (we're doing a 1-way road trip and flying back home).
> 
> For those of you who have driven the Florida panhandle route down to Orlando, what have been your favorite places to stay overnight or favorite places to stop & explore?



I follow a gal on here named mickeystoontown who drives from West Monroe, LA, to WDW with a stop in the panhandle.  Her current trip report is "Mask Up Buttercup . . . "  https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...5-day-trip-like-no-other-updated-2-2.3821793/.  This is covering her Thanksgiving 2020 trip but she has many other TRs posted as well, which might give you some insight as to places to stay.


----------



## OKW Lover

VandVsmama said:


> For one leg of our cross country journey from AZ to WDW, we'll be driving from New Orleans to FL. I'm debating whether to overnight in Gainsville, Lake City, Ocala, or St Augustine. The following day, the plan is for us to visit the Kennedy Space Center (assuming bus tours are open by then). We are NOT interested in hitting up Daytona Beach.


NOLA to WDW is about 10 hours by the usual I-10>I-75>FL Turnpike route.  That route wouldn't take you near St Augustine.


----------



## LadyBeBop

OKW Lover said:


> NOLA to WDW is about 10 hours by the usual I-10>I-75>FL Turnpike route.  That route wouldn't take you near St Augustine.



She's not going to WDW.  She's going to the Kennedy Space Center.  So I'm assuming she's thinking about taking I-10 all the way to I-95 in Jacksonville.

However, I just MapQuest your route, and it appears taking I-75 (in Lake City) to the Turnpike to FL 528 would still be quicker.  You'd go through Ocala and Gainesville and bypass St. Augustine.

NOLA to Ocala is about nine hours straight through.  All of the chain hotels are there.

When is your trip?  I don't know if it will be an issue this fall with COVID-19.  But avoid Gainesville and Lake City during University of Florida Gators football games weekend.  We made the mistake of staying in Lake City one football Saturday.  Ended up in a roach motel off the expressway.


----------



## VandVsmama

LadyBeBop said:


> She's not going to WDW.  She's going to the Kennedy Space Center.  So I'm assuming she's thinking about taking I-10 all the way to I-95 in Jacksonville.
> 
> However, I just MapQuest your route, and it appears taking I-75 (in Lake City) to the Turnpike to FL 528 would still be quicker.  You'd go through Ocala and Gainesville and bypass St. Augustine.
> 
> NOLA to Ocala is about nine hours straight through.  All of the chain hotels are there.
> 
> When is your trip?  I don't know if it will be an issue this fall with COVID-19.  But avoid Gainesville and Lake City during University of Florida Gators football games weekend.  We made the mistake of staying in Lake City one football Saturday.  Ended up in a roach motel off the expressway.


We're going to both.  Kennedy Space Center AND WDW.  Our trip starts end of May and ends in early June.


----------



## OKW Lover

VandVsmama said:


> We're going to both.  Kennedy Space Center AND WDW.  Our trip starts end of May and ends in early June.


Are you planning on hitting KSC first and then going on to WDW?  Or would you instead make KSC a day trip from WDW?


----------



## VandVsmama

OKW Lover said:


> Are you planning on hitting KSC first and then going on to WDW?  Or would you instead make KSC a day trip from WDW?



KSC, then WDW.  Turning car in after KSC and checking into our WDW hotel.


----------



## OKW Lover

OK, that helps.  In that case I'd suggest the I-10 to I-85 route and an overnight stay at St. Augustine.  Its a long drive and remember that you lose an hour when you come to FL.


----------



## EpcotNerd

EpcotNerd said:


> So much great info on this thread!  Covid-wise, any recommendations for pit stops off 95 in NC, SC, GA?  And I posted this before a month or so ago, but on a different thread.. any hotel recommendations in SC and GA that felt as safe as the Disney bubble?


Quick follow-up to my own post... we wound up staying at the Microtel in Walterboro, GA and it was perfectly Covid-safe.  They did check-in through a tiny window in a vestibule so there was pretty much zero contact with staff.. the lobby was completely closed so no fear of mask-less customers gallivanting around and they had certain entrances/exits closed to make sure the flow of people was safe.  The only downside was no free breakfast but we were fine with that, we ate cereal in our room and took off to get to WDW in the morning!


----------



## dvczerfs

Goooood evening everyone. The count continues!!!  17 days to go!!! We will be leaving Thursday, February 25 at 3am. I have a reservation at The Hampton Inn in Georgia, exit 3 for Thursday into Friday. We will be up and on the road by 3am on Friday the 26th. Want to beat rush hour through the city’s. 
We will be in a one bedroom villa at The Grand Floridian for eight nights this trip. 
Last harahh trip!!! 
After we get home, I will be off work for another week, COVID rules at work. Which is fine with me, gives me time to finish some lose ends in the house and make a few calls to see who wants it. 
Got some painting to do and more packing. With it snowing here three feet and snow every other day, it’s hard to get much done but it’s getting done. 
Should be in a rental unit mid to late April and start our house hunting.
We are in no rush to buy, want to get something we really like, not just a settle for a house. We will be actively checking out houses, neighborhoods , shopping etc. 
We are really looking forward to this vacation. We had a ruff year. A few medical issues, that worked out, stinking COVID and lost my father in law back in April, DW had a bit of a job change, being stuck in the house and just a crappy 12 months. We haven’t been back to WDW is almost a year and it’s time.
We are all packed and ready to go.
Ill keep you posted on our drive.
stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

So we decided to drive. We’re leaving tonight around 6. Should be at our condo tomorrow around 2. 
I’m so excited and nervous about this trip! I’ve cancelled so many that I just want to go....I think. Please tell me everything will be fine.
I need to get tested before I come home. I’m going to schedule one hopefully today. I hope it doesn’t take up my whole day. I did have a mild case of covid at the end of October so I hope I don’t still test positive. I heard that could happen.


----------



## pwdebbie

ddluvsdisney said:


> So we decided to drive. We’re leaving tonight around 6. Should be at our condo tomorrow around 2.
> I’m so excited and nervous about this trip! I’ve cancelled so many that I just want to go....I think. Please tell me everything will be fine.
> I need to get tested before I come home. I’m going to schedule one hopefully today. I hope it doesn’t take up my whole day. I did have a mild case of covid at the end of October so I hope I don’t still test positive. I heard that could happen.



You'll have fun, everything will be fine.  I have a friend who has been back at least four times since reopening.


----------



## AnnaS

ddluvsdisney said:


> So we decided to drive. We’re leaving tonight around 6. Should be at our condo tomorrow around 2.
> I’m so excited and nervous about this trip! I’ve cancelled so many that I just want to go....I think. Please tell me everything will be fine.
> I need to get tested before I come home. I’m going to schedule one hopefully today. I hope it doesn’t take up my whole day. I did have a mild case of covid at the end of October so I hope I don’t still test positive. I heard that could happen.



Safe travels.  We were there in October - 25% capacity.  We felt safe and were very impressed with everything Disney has in place to keep everyone safe.  Don't let your guard down.  Hoping it's a similar experience (35% capacity now) when we get back soon. We start our drive next week.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  We have one more vacation planned. 54 more days.
> Eight nights in a one bedroom at Boardwalk. This trip is the last harah trip.
> The three of us are driving straight through both directions. Park and dining reservations are all made.
> We are well on our way to hitting our time frame. For the most part just patching and painting in our house. We are all cleaned out, have about just a little more than half packed. Contacted a mover, family friend and next month we will be getting our price. We have our storage facility picked out (got that done today)
> and in the next few weeks will be looking into temporary living arrangements till we find and close on a house.
> Have to admit, DW and I were both born and raised in the town we live in and have been here for 55 years. We are gonna miss the area I’m sure but, we are ready and excited!!! With full support of family and friends and even work, DW work won’t change. She works from home and her employer is cheering us on and makes this entire process a lot easier. Gives us a little stability while in the process. DD and I for the most part have a job waiting for us.
> Our friends and family here and in Florida are all supportive which is making this a lot easier. ( thanks BC ) I’m in the process of training my replacement at work and kind of hoping, just maybe I can sneak out a few weeks early. I work for a small family owned business. I’ve been there for 30 years and every time the owner daughter, who is my age looks at me she just smiles and tears up. I got my annual bonus a few weeks ago times ten and a thank you card that brought tears to my eyes.
> But, like everyone who knows us, even my employer, it is all we ever talked about for years!!!  l keep you posted!!!
> “Dreams do come true”!



Just wanted to wish you an enjoyable trip, more importantly good luck with the big move. I have enjoyed reading your posts in the 2,000 mile thread over the years.

I hope everything goes smoothly and you find the ideal spot to settle down in.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> So we decided to drive. We’re leaving tonight around 6. Should be at our condo tomorrow around 2.
> I’m so excited and nervous about this trip! I’ve cancelled so many that I just want to go....I think. Please tell me everything will be fine.
> I need to get tested before I come home. I’m going to schedule one hopefully today. I hope it doesn’t take up my whole day. I did have a mild case of covid at the end of October so I hope I don’t still test positive. I heard that could happen.


 Have a safe trip!!!!  You’ll be fine. Keep your hands in your pockets.


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> Just wanted to wish you an enjoyable trip, more importantly good luck with the big move. I have enjoyed reading your posts in the 2,000 mile thread over the years.
> 
> I hope everything goes smoothly and you find the ideal spot to settle down in.


Ahh thank you amcnj. We are looking forward to this vacation. We need it. 
We can’t wait to start , I talked to my realtor in Florida the other day. I still have some painting to do and as luck would have it, I’ve been on my back for the last two days. I pulled a muscle in my back. To much shoveling and snow blowing. What gets done gets done before we leave and I will finish it when we get home. 
Not stressing over it, that’s why we planned it the way we did, not forced into anything. Starting to look into rental homes. As luck would have it a lot of them are sitting empty due to COVID. I should be able to get some what of a deal on one. My replace at work is working out great so I should be able to get out of there soon and get things rolling. 
I have to say, we are a little nervous but very excited. The time is getting real close! We have a lot of great friends in the north and south to get us through the move. If it would only stop snowing here for a few days it would be great.lol
We are looking forward to blue skies, green grass, green trees and of course....palm trees !!!! 
Thanks again, I’ll keep you posted on out upcoming trip, the last harahh !!!


----------



## AlexCalWil

We are headed down from Central NJ to WDW this June. We are looking forward to our 2000+ mile drive and time away from the house. We will picking up a friend in Middletown, DE to join us on our trip and plan to take US301, however I was wondering, would it make more sense to hook up with I-495 East of DC or continue on US301 south to I-295 east of Richmond the on to I-95.  We plan to leave roughly 2am on Friday and would likely run into morning rush in Richmond. Having never taken US301, I'm not sure if it would be an advantage taking it beyond the Beltway and just making our way to I-95 as quickly as possible.  Additionally, I am considering taking I-295 East around Jacksonville to 9B to I95 and, also, potentially headed to FL528 instead of I-4. I've made this drive nearly 10x since 1999, but never have really gone too far from the I-95 to I-4 route.  Would love some advice and I'm a huge fan of thread. Thx!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> I have to say, we are a little nervous but very excited. The time is getting real close! We have a lot of great friends in the north and south to get us through the move. If it would only stop snowing here for a few days it would be great.lol
> We are looking forward to blue skies, green grass, green trees and of course....palm trees !!!!
> Thanks again, I’ll keep you posted on out upcoming trip, the last harahh !!!



So, what do you have left, Dave?  I'm estimating less than a week, maybe five days, until you see the Mouse?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Well we are on our drive home. I have to say I-4 is sooooo much better than the last time we were here!! I don’t think we were ever in any traffic (except right near disney springs of course) I don’t think that’s ever happened before. 
As for the parks... they were more crowded than I had hoped. And of course not everyone cares about social distancing. There were times in line I felt uncomfortable bc people behind me didn’t follow guidelines. 
whenI was talking to my husband in line about the social distancing markers on the ground... some guy said it’s all so stupid!! So yeah just bc you want to do the right thing you can’t rely on others and you feel helpless. 
Traffic looks good all the way home so far. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> So, what do you have left, Dave?  I'm estimating less than a week, maybe five days, until you see the Mouse?


We leave what I’m calling Wednesday night. ( it’s actually Thursday morning by 3am) but Wednesday night sounds better. More snow coming Monday but looking ahead Wednesday and Thursday next week, so far hold your breath , weather is suppose to be warmer and sunny for our travel day.
I don’t care about coming home, After a few days at home till my COVID test come back, dvczerfs is quitting his job!!!
It’s time to go!!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Well we are on our drive home. I have to say I-4 is sooooo much better than the last time we were here!! I don’t think we were ever in any traffic (except right near disney springs of course) I don’t think that’s ever happened before.
> As for the parks... they were more crowded than I had hoped. And of course not everyone cares about social distancing. There were times in line I felt uncomfortable bc people behind me didn’t follow guidelines.
> whenI was talking to my husband in line about the social distancing markers on the ground... some guy said it’s all so stupid!! So yeah just bc you want to do the right thing you can’t rely on others and you feel helpless.
> Traffic looks good all the way home so far. Hope it stays that way.


Safe travels home.


----------



## dvczerfs

Im looking forward to putting these on the back of our cars!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

We leave tomorrow night !!!! The weather is suppose to be heaven all next week.
A little up date, we should be home March 6th, Probably will go back to work around the 10th. Have to wait for my COVID test to come back. The 12th, I will be handing in my resignation at work. I have a few little jobs to finish and than the house goes on the market. It won’t last but a few hours. Somewhere in the first week or two Im getting my first COVID vaccine. First week on April I will be heading back down to get a temporary place to live.
I will be making a few trips back and forth, have some stuff I don’t want to toss in a moving truck and have three cars to get down here. ill load them all to the top for the trip down.lol
Im really looking forward to all this!!! Been waiting for the since I’ve been 8 years olds. ( I’m only 24 but it seems longer lol )
Ill try to post on the road, our DD is going so I have another driver. She gets a little motion sickness in the car so she loves to drive. Lol
We are taking I78/ I81/ I77 / I26 / I95 to good old I4. Magic kingdom exit, over the flyway into the Grand Floridian!!!


----------



## AlexCalWil

Safe travels and Good Luck! Could use me a little Florida right now.


----------



## dvczerfs

AlexCalWil said:


> Safe travels and Good Luck! Could use me a little Florida right now.


We have had close to 60 inches of snow since January 1st. I just want to see green grass, green trees, blue skies and some sunshine.


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> We leave tomorrow night !!!! The weather is suppose to be heaven all next week.
> A little up date, we should be home March 6th, Probably will go back to work around the 10th. Have to wait for my COVID test to come back. The 12th, I will be handing in my resignation at work. I have a few little jobs to finish and than the house goes on the market. It won’t last but a few hours. Somewhere in the first week or two Im getting my first COVID vaccine. First week on April I will be heading back down to get a temporary place to live.
> I will be making a few trips back and forth, have some stuff I don’t want to toss in a moving truck and have three cars to get down here. ill load them all to the top for the trip down.lol
> Im really looking forward to all this!!! Been waiting for the since I’ve been 8 years olds. ( I’m only 24 but it seems longer lol )
> Ill try to post on the road, our DD is going so I have another driver. She gets a little motion sickness in the car so she loves to drive. Lol
> We are taking I78/ I81/ I77 / I26 / I95 to good old I4. Magic kingdom exit, over the flyway into the Grand Floridian!!!


Yay!!! Safe travels and I’m so jealous. This cold and snow in NJ has been annoying and I want the warm and sunshine! Can’t wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello from exit 3 off i95 in Georgia. 3 miles from the Florida welcome center. Left home at 3am, hit a detour in Pa. I81 south was closed. Bad accident. Didnt really slow us down but I wasn’t expecting so much traffic. 
We did manage to shave a half hour off or normal time. We arrived here at 4:30 pm. Off to bed, up at 2:15am and finish the trip. The weather is incredible. I may just have to stay.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Hello from exit 3 off i95 in Georgia. 3 miles from the Florida welcome center. Left home at 3am, hit a detour in Pa. I81 south was closed. Bad accident. Didnt really slow us down but I wasn’t expecting so much traffic.
> We did manage to shave a half hour off or normal time. We arrived here at 4:30 pm. Off to bed, up at 2:15am and finish the trip. The weather is incredible. I may just have to stay.



Yep, they were telling everyone to get off at Exit 16, which just makes things worse. 
From one of the responding fire departments: 
"4am this morning, with traffic on 81 starting to pick up, Sta 4 and mutual aide units were alerted for a Pedestrian Struck at MM 14 SB on I-81. Squad 41 & Chief 46 were advised of a “non-injury” TT crash in the median at Exit 14. The driver was out walking around the scene after the original accident and was then struck by a passing vehicle. Amb 1-8 requested Air Medical to land on 81 at the scene. 2 other vehicles were damaged as a result of the debris from the TT. Life Net 81 landed and took over patient care, flying to an area trauma center. Fire police shut down 81 at Wayne Ave. Towing and PSP remained on scene.  I-81 SB is still shut down at Wayne Ave at the time of this posting!" (Post was made around 9 a.m. I think.)

I hope the rest of your trip is smooth sailing.  I figure you will soon be seeing the Grand Floridian.  Have a great time on your last trip as PA resident.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> Hello from exit 3 off i95 in Georgia. 3 miles from the Florida welcome center. Left home at 3am, hit a detour in Pa. I81 south was closed. Bad accident. Didnt really slow us down but I wasn’t expecting so much traffic.
> We did manage to shave a
> 
> 
> dvczerfs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from exit 3 off i95 in Georgia. 3 miles from the Florida welcome center. Left home at 3am, hit a detour in Pa. I81 south was closed. Bad accident. Didnt really slow us down but I wasn’t expecting so much traffic.
> We did manage to shave a half hour off or normal time. We arrived here at 4:30 pm. Off to bed, up at 2:15am and finish the trip. The weather is incredible. I may just have to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip!  When you get home would you mind giving a review of the hotel you stayed at at Exit 3? I'm thinking of trying the Hampton Inn at that exit.  I'm traveling with people who are quite skittish about hotels during this time of Covid so any insight you could give would be appreciated.  Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Hello from exit 3 off i95 in Georgia. 3 miles from the Florida welcome center. Left home at 3am, hit a detour in Pa. I81 south was closed. Bad accident. Didnt really slow us down but I wasn’t expecting so much traffic.
> We did manage to shave a half hour off or normal time. We arrived here at 4:30 pm. Off to bed, up at 2:15am and finish the trip. The weather is incredible. I may just have to stay.


Can’t wait to hear about your trip!
Have a great time


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Yep, they were telling everyone to get off at Exit 16, which just makes things worse.
> From one of the responding fire departments:
> "4am this morning, with traffic on 81 starting to pick up, Sta 4 and mutual aide units were alerted for a Pedestrian Struck at MM 14 SB on I-81. Squad 41 & Chief 46 were advised of a “non-injury” TT crash in the median at Exit 14. The driver was out walking around the scene after the original accident and was then struck by a passing vehicle. Amb 1-8 requested Air Medical to land on 81 at the scene. 2 other vehicles were damaged as a result of the debris from the TT. Life Net 81 landed and took over patient care, flying to an area trauma center. Fire police shut down 81 at Wayne Ave. Towing and PSP remained on scene.  I-81 SB is still shut down at Wayne Ave at the time of this posting!" (Post was made around 9 a.m. I think.)
> 
> I hope the rest of your trip is smooth sailing.  I figure you will soon be seeing the Grand Floridian.  Have a great time on your last trip as PA resident.


Thanks for the report. We really couldn’t see anything except a tractor trailer that drove off the interstate and was sitting on the grass. The tow truck was there hooking him up.


----------



## dvczerfs

We have stayed at that hotel for a few years and always very clean. I made my reservation on line and a few days before check in the sent me an email to set up a skip the front desk, your phone will open the door. I just went to the front desk. The room door had a seal on it after it was clean and you could have eaten off the floor. I will tell you, while the hotel you must wear a mask, they don’t enforce it if you don’t. So, you will see people walking around with no mask. I asked at the Cracker Barrel what the mask rules where in that area, and she said if you don’t wear one, nobody is going to say anything or stop you.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Can’t wait to hear about your trip!
> Have a great time


We left this morning around 3am, arrived at the Grand at 5:25 and was in our room by 6:15. DD drove today, I didn’t have to at all. Lol
Its beautiful down here! Even wearing a mask, it not bad at all.
The parks were more crowed than I expected. There is no way that’s 35 percent but who am I. Had dinner at Teppen Edo tonight. 
Got on spaceship earth. I was never so happy to ride spaceship earth.lol
Its just great being here again! 
oh, the building they have been building for 30 years on i4....... never looked so beautiful.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> We left this morning around 3am, arrived at the Grand at 5:25 and was in our room by 6:15. DD drove today, I didn’t have to at all. Lol
> Its beautiful down here! Even wearing a mask, it not bad at all.
> The parks were more crowed than I expected. There is no way that’s 35 percent but who am I. Had dinner at Teppen Edo tonight.
> Got on spaceship earth. I was never so happy to ride spaceship earth.lol
> Its just great being here again!
> oh, the building they have been building for 30 years on i4....... never looked so beautiful.


That’s exactly how I felt.... 35%???
It was beautiful last week. We did have a couple of rainy days but who cares when it’s 75 degrees!!! 
my DH said  we are never driving down in February again. We hit terrible weather both down and would have been back but we left the next day instead. Some bad accidents too but no traffic.


----------



## bluezy

ddluvsdisney said:


> *That’s exactly how I felt.... 35%???*
> It was beautiful last week. We did have a couple of rainy days but who cares when it’s 75 degrees!!!
> my DH said  we are never driving down in February again. We hit terrible weather both down and would have been back but we left the next day instead. Some bad accidents too but no traffic.



I've read a few blogs/articles about this -- people saying the parks feel crowded even though they are at a reduced capacity.   The 2 common bits of information in all of the articles were:

1.  There are fewer attractions, shows, restaurants open so even though there are fewer people in the parks, there are fewer places for them to be so the the things that are operational *are* crowded.  You also have lines for attractions and restaurants that are far more spread out than they used to be and that keeps the lines of people out in the open and more obvious.

2.  Since Disney doesn't release specific daily attendance numbers, we don't have anything to truly compare the "reduced capacity" to.  It's been estimated by some bloggers/writers who go to the parks weekly that it's very likely that during slower times of the year (I know those days are few and far between now) that a normal crowd is less than 35% of capacity.   Many people read that capacity is limited to 35% and think "35% of the normal attendance" and that's not accurate.  The reality is that other than a few specific holidays throughout the year, the parks are always at far less than 100% capacity.  So being at 35% capacity now could still be close what "normal" capacity is for this time of year.


----------



## dvczerfs

bluezy said:


> I've read a few blogs/articles about this -- people saying the parks feel crowded even though they are at a reduced capacity.   The 2 common bits of information in all of the articles were:
> 
> 1.  There are fewer attractions, shows, restaurants open so even though there are fewer people in the parks, there are fewer places for them to be so the the things that are operational *are* crowded.  You also have lines for attractions and restaurants that are far more spread out than they used to be and that keeps the lines of people out in the open and more obvious.
> 
> 2.  Since Disney doesn't release specific daily attendance numbers, we don't have anything to truly compare the "reduced capacity" to.  It's been estimated by some bloggers/writers who go to the parks weekly that it's very likely that during slower times of the year (I know those days are few and far between now) that a normal crowd is less than 35% of capacity.   Many people read that capacity is limited to 35% and think "35% of the normal attendance" and that's not accurate.  The reality is that other than a few specific holidays throughout the year, the parks are always at far less than 100% capacity.  So being at 35% capacity now could still be close what "normal" capacity is for this time of year.


Driving around today on property, even for a Saturday where a lot of locals are coming to the parks, there is very little traffic on the roads. You have to look for Disney buses. Before, they were all over. 
We were at the Poly tonight and it was so weird, empty. Usually tons of people and you could hear crickets. 
The Magic Kingdom looked like a lot of people, they say a lot of locals on the weekend but the parking lot didn’t have that many cars compared to before.
lines to everything look long but people are all spread out. 
Ive been to the Magic Kingdom when it hit capacity and you are literally shoulder to shoulder. I think for me, I had this vision of the place being empty,.lol
Im just glad it’s open, also some Cms that we have got to know over the years are back to work. Maybe not where they were and under the ideal conditions, but just glad to see them back and working.


----------



## bluezy

dvczerfs said:


> Driving around today on property, even for a Saturday where a lot of locals are coming to the parks, there is very little traffic on the roads. You have to look for Disney buses. Before, they were all over.
> We were at the Poly tonight and it was so weird, empty. Usually tons of people and you could hear crickets.
> The Magic Kingdom looked like a lot of people, they say a lot of locals on the weekend but the parking lot didn’t have that many cars compared to before.
> lines to everything look long but people are all spread out.
> *Ive been to the Magic Kingdom when it hit capacity and you are literally shoulder to shoulder. I think for me, I had this vision of the place being empty,.lol*
> Im just glad it’s open, also some Cms that we have got to know over the years are back to work. Maybe not where they were and under the ideal conditions, but just glad to see them back and working.



One of the bloggers literally said that the only people who are going to feel like the parks are somewhat empty are the people who normally go over holidays and spring break when parks are much closer to capacity than any other day of the year.  

We have a trip on the books for June but it's looking more and more like we're going to have to push that trip to June 2022 (for a whole host of reasons).  I'm disappointed (we had to cancel 3 trips in 2020) but I'm looking forward to being there during the 50th anniversary celebration.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## dvczerfs

bluezy said:


> One of the bloggers literally said that the only people who are going to feel like the parks are somewhat empty are the people who normally go over holidays and spring break when parks are much closer to capacity than any other day of the year.
> 
> We have a trip on the books for June but it's looking more and more like we're going to have to push that trip to June 2022 (for a whole host of reasons).  I'm disappointed (we had to cancel 3 trips in 2020) but I'm looking forward to being there during the 50th anniversary celebration.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


We were at the MK today and It is really odd. If you look around you see a lot of people. The line for the Haunted Mansion was all the way past the river boat. You wind around but you never stop moving. Your on the ride in 20 minutes. 
Peter Pan, Pirates same thing. Arial was the same way. We left the park around 2pm and Main Street for the most part was a ghost town. 
We had dinner at Il Mulino tonight and the Crescent lake area is like a ghost town. There were a hand full of people on the Boardwalk but gift shops were all but empty. We are going to studios tomorrow and being a Monday I’m curious what it is going to look like. 
Just an FYI, tonight at 8:30, it was 79 degrees outside. It is beautiful here.


----------



## dvczerfs

i
It has looked like this all week. 
Can’t wait to get home , finish packing up the house and coming down in a few weeks to find a apartment. 
Honestly, I don’t care if I even went back. I’ll start all over again. Lol


----------



## Sunelis

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 560496i
> It has looked like this all week.
> Can’t wait to get home , finish packing up the house and coming down in a few weeks to find a apartment.
> Honestly, I don’t care if I even went back. I’ll start all over again. Lol


I miss that view. I'm stuck in cold Montreal, Canada. And with all that's going on in the world I can't even make the drive to visit my happy place.


----------



## dvczerfs

That’s it!!! We are back north. (Can’t really call it home anymore) lol
Got on the road a bit late this morning, 3:45-4am, I don’t remember. 
We always stop for gas and a coffee before we leave property, which is why we were late. All the stations on property were closed at that hour. With covid and late of guest etc.... they are no longer open 24 hours. We checked all three.lol
Got gas right outside hotel plaza Blvd. 
smooth ride home, very little traffic. One construction slow down but only for a few minutes. North Carolina and Virginia State troopers everywhere, watch your speed. 
I’ll be heading back down in a few weeks, I’ll check in again.


----------



## dvczerfs

Ok, I lied. Lol. I will be leaving in 19 days for four nights at All Star Movies!!!!
It is just me, myself and I making the drive down and back. ASM will be my home base for apartment hunting. I got the van turned around and ready to go!
Ill be taking some box’s down to put in the storage unit. Im going to make appointments at several apartment complexes to visit while I’m there and make  a decision
Im guessing being I’m staying on property this trip counts. Hahahahahaha.
We are looking forward to getting back and staying back!!!
Ill keep you posted on my solo trip!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Ok, I lied. Lol. I will be leaving in 19 days for four nights at All Star Movies!!!!
> It is just me, myself and I making the drive down and back. ASM will be my home base for apartment hunting. I got the van turned around and ready to go!
> Ill be taking some box’s down to put in the storage unit. Im going to make appointments at several apartment complexes to visit while I’m there and make  a decision
> Im guessing being I’m staying on property this trip counts. Hahahahahaha.
> We are looking forward to getting back and staying back!!!
> Ill keep you posted on my solo trip!



Once this upcoming drive is completed, your trip total will be cha


dvczerfs said:


> Ok, I lied. Lol. I will be leaving in 19 days for four nights at All Star Movies!!!!
> It is just me, myself and I making the drive down and back. ASM will be my home base for apartment hunting. I got the van turned around and ready to go!
> Ill be taking some box’s down to put in the storage unit. Im going to make appointments at several apartment complexes to visit while I’m there and make  a decision
> Im guessing being I’m staying on property this trip counts. Hahahahahaha.
> We are looking forward to getting back and staying back!!!
> Ill keep you posted on my solo trip!



Once this next drive is completed, your all-time record total on p. 1 will change to 72.

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Ok, I lied. Lol. I will be leaving in 19 days for four nights at All Star Movies!!!!
> It is just me, myself and I making the drive down and back. ASM will be my home base for apartment hunting. I got the van turned around and ready to go!
> Ill be taking some box’s down to put in the storage unit. Im going to make appointments at several apartment complexes to visit while I’m there and make  a decision
> Im guessing being I’m staying on property this trip counts. Hahahahahaha.
> We are looking forward to getting back and staying back!!!
> Ill keep you posted on my solo trip!



Safe travels and good luck apartment hunting.  Are you looking in certain towns or areas for the apartment?


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> Safe travels and good luck apartment hunting.  Are you looking in certain towns or areas for the apartment?


Yes, I have to stay in the Orlando area. Our house hunting will be in the Davenport, Haines City, four corners,Kissimmee area. DD and I will be looking for work in that area so like to get a apartment pretty close to our house hunting area. Trying not to have a long commute everyday and don’t want to have to change jobs again.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Yes, I have to stay in the Orlando area. Our house hunting will be in the Davenport, Haines City, four corners,Kissimmee area. DD and I will be looking for work in that area so like to get a apartment pretty close to our house hunting area. Trying not to have a long commute everyday and don’t want to have to change jobs again.



I understand completely. I commuted 1.5 hours (67 miles) each way. 3 hours out of every day coming from and going to work (and provided nothing went wrong!).

Hope all goes smoothly and the transition is an easy one for you and your family.


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> I understand completely. I commuted 1.5 hours (67 miles) each way. 3 hours out of every day coming from and going to work (and provided nothing went wrong!).
> 
> Hope all goes smoothly and the transition is an easy one for you and your family.


Thank you. We have a pretty good thought out plan and we are not rushed in any part of it. Plenty of room for snags along the way with no panicking. 
I will be driving back and forth a few times which I’m actually looking forward to.
I enjoy being on the road, I’ve been in sales for 35 years so I’ve spent a lot of time on the road. The majority of our stuff is being moved by a mover but there is stuff we just don’t want to toss into a back of a tractor trailer.lol
My wife won’t drive that distance, she just doesn’t feel safe so between myself and DD we’ll get it done.


----------



## dvczerfs

Just checking in. Refueled and washed the van today in the nice weather we had. Also had to reconfigure the cockpit. Always had a copilot and being I’m flying solo, I moved things so I could reach them from the drivers seat. 
Managed to link my phone to the van for hands free. I don’t drive and talk on the phone but with someone else in the van, they can answer the phone. 
Just never got around to linking it. But, with DW wanting to check in I figured it will be easier. We also have life 360 on our phones, she can follow me and know where I’m at the entire trip. 
I have five apartment complexes I’ll be looking at. A few in the Clermont, Winter spring and Kissimmee area. A few were recommend by a few cm friends. 
I officially resigned from my 29 year job yesterday. I work for a family owned business and I told them my plan back in July but that didn’t make it any easier. 
But, they were unwilling to move there business to central Florida so sometimes you have to make changes to follow your dreams. 
16 more days !!!!!      I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## dvczerfs

12 days till 2300 mile round trip, SOLO !
6  1/2 more days of work left.
Secured a storage unit today. Conditioned unit, don’t want mold.
Its all ready  to go and ready to be moved into.
Got my van loaded, left enough room in the back to sprawl out and take a nap if I need.
Got my hotels reservations for too and from.
Got some snacks in case I get hungry.
Mover will be coming over to load some of our box’s in two weeks. He’s making a trip down and is taking some of our stuff with him.
Got all the addresses loaded into my GPS that I have to go, one less thing to stress over. Lol
Showing the house Sunday to a good friend, we’ll see. Not to worried about selling the house.
Getting my first dose of COVID vaccine tomorrow. April 14th will be dose number 2. To quote the Russian from Rocky, “ if I die I die.” lol
Painting the living room Thursday, kitchen Friday.
I need another vacation!!!!
Stay safe everyone, see ya soon!


----------



## dvczerfs

I leave in 6 days for the sunshine state!!! 
Anyone goin?
oh, 4!!! 
4 more days of work!!!
okay, I talk big but this week I’m making my final rounds. Said good bye to a few long time costumers of over 29 years today. I watched some of there kids being born, graduate from high school and college, go on to get married and have kids of there own. It’s not as easy as I always thought it would be. 
BUT, life marches on!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> I leave in 6 days for the sunshine state!!!
> Anyone goin?
> oh, 4!!!
> 4 more days of work!!!
> okay, I talk big but this week I’m making my final rounds. Said good bye to a few long time costumers of over 29 years today. I watched some of there kids being born, graduate from high school and college, go on to get married and have kids of there own. It’s not as easy as I always thought it would be.
> BUT, life marches on!!!


Now that you will no longer be employed, can you reveal what product it was that you represented?  There's a part of me that has wondered if you were someone that came in to the business I used to work for in Waynesboro, PA, a modular home builder.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Now that you will no longer be employed, can you reveal what product it was that you represented?  There's a part of me that has wondered if you were someone that came in to the business I used to work for in Waynesboro, PA, a modular home builder.


Oh sure. I work for a HVAC, plumbing supply co. I am in outside sales. I design and sell HVAC systems for residential and commercial properties. Sold anything from residential boilers, air conditioning systems to systems in churches, schools, firehouses to big roof top units you see at malls, schools etc.  
I had a set customer base to service so I worked with the same 35 company’s all the time. I’ve done a few pro athletes private homes including one actor who you would know if you are into Disney movies. 
I never got involved with a modular home company.
I did tour one years ago, i would say a good 30 years ago and don’t recall the name. The only thing I recall was there was a Wise chip plant real close to the factory.


----------



## dvczerfs

Well since it’s slow around here, here is one a did a few years ago. This is a log house, 14,000 sq. feet, cedar log house. The logs were brought in from Canada. This is just in the framing stage. The finish house was amazing. A lot of stone. Huge stone fireplace with the stairs going through the middle. I’ve done a few houses with this guy and he is incredible. House has all radiant floor heat.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Well since it’s slow around here, here is one a did a few years ago. This is a log house, 14,000 sq. feet, cedar log house. The logs were brought in from Canada. This is just in the framing stage. The finish house was amazing. A lot of stone. Huge stone fireplace with the stairs going through the middle. I’ve done a few houses with this guy and he is incredible. House has all radiant floor heat.



Wow, you are a pro!  Your company is definitely going to miss you.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Wow, you are a pro!  Your company is definitely going to miss you.


Well thank you but I also worked with some very talented people. The guy who owns and built this house, his house he lived in is for sale for just under 8 million. He’s a true craftsman, every project I ever did with him my jaw was on the floor.


----------



## dvczerfs

Well friends, I’m officially unemployed. Yesterday was my last day in the office. They had a little going away party. Even had my DW and DD there for lunch.
Spoke with the retired owner on the phone for about an hour, his kids run the business now. That was ruff. I could hear him sniffling. He said I was the last of the good ones and is going to miss us.
They do come down to central Florida every year to go to Universal. With COVID he said they will be down next year and wants to take us out to dinner.
Also gave me a going away present, I was a little shaken up when I opened it. Lets just say wow.
Anyway...... time to go live our dream!!!!! I’m leaving tomorrow solo, I have changed it to a three day trip going down . I decided to pack the van to the top.
Got real good new this week, our realtor called and found us a furnished three bed, three bath condo for less than a two bedroom unfurnished apartment would be. The place is beautiful!!!!! In the same area as where we are goi to be house hunting And a stones throw from the happiest place on earth!!!
I’ll be checking out the condo, unloading the van into our storage unit and checking the area out.
First stop is Virginia over night. Second stop is in South Carolina. I’ll try to check in in each location.
Also, DD has her second and final job interview with a company in Winterhaven on Tuesday. I maybe getting home and turning around and moving DD and DW down in two weeks.
Man, I can’t believe this is finally happening. We have been waiting a good 30 plus years for this.
I’ll keep you posted!!!!!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Well friends, I’m officially unemployed. Yesterday was my last day in the office. They had a little going away party. Even had my DW and DD there for lunch.
> Spoke with the retired owner on the phone for about an hour, his kids run the business now. That was ruff. I could hear him sniffling. He said I was the last of the good ones and is going to miss us.
> They do come down to central Florida every year to go to Universal. With COVID he said they will be down next year and wants to take us out to dinner.
> Also gave me a going away present, I was a little shaken up when I opened it. Lets just say wow.
> Anyway...... time to go live our dream!!!!! I’m leaving tomorrow solo, I have changed it to a three day trip going down . I decided to pack the van to the top.
> Got real good new this week, our realtor called and found us a furnished three bed, three bath condo for less than a two bedroom unfurnished apartment would be. The place is beautiful!!!!! In the same area as where we are goi to be house hunting And a stones throw from the happiest place on earth!!!
> I’ll be checking out the condo, unloading the van into our storage unit and checking the area out.
> First stop is Virginia over night. Second stop is in South Carolina. I’ll try to check in in each location.
> Also, DD has her second and final job interview with a company in Winterhaven on Tuesday. I maybe getting home and turning around and moving DD and DW down in two weeks.
> Man, I can’t believe this is finally happening. We have been waiting a good 30 plus years for this.
> I’ll keep you posted!!!!!



Sounds like everything is falling into place.
Have a safe trip and hope everything keeps going your way!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Well friends, I’m officially unemployed. Yesterday was my last day in the office. They had a little going away party. Even had my DW and DD there for lunch.
> Spoke with the retired owner on the phone for about an hour, his kids run the business now. That was ruff. I could hear him sniffling. He said I was the last of the good ones and is going to miss us.
> They do come down to central Florida every year to go to Universal. With COVID he said they will be down next year and wants to take us out to dinner.
> Also gave me a going away present, I was a little shaken up when I opened it. Lets just say wow.
> Anyway...... time to go live our dream!!!!! I’m leaving tomorrow solo, I have changed it to a three day trip going down . I decided to pack the van to the top.
> Got real good new this week, our realtor called and found us a furnished three bed, three bath condo for less than a two bedroom unfurnished apartment would be. The place is beautiful!!!!! In the same area as where we are goi to be house hunting And a stones throw from the happiest place on earth!!!
> I’ll be checking out the condo, unloading the van into our storage unit and checking the area out.
> First stop is Virginia over night. Second stop is in South Carolina. I’ll try to check in in each location.
> Also, DD has her second and final job interview with a company in Winterhaven on Tuesday. I maybe getting home and turning around and moving DD and DW down in two weeks.
> Man, I can’t believe this is finally happening. We have been waiting a good 30 plus years for this.
> I’ll keep you posted!!!!!


Sooo happy for you!!!
I can’t wait to live our dream too!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Well friends, I’m officially unemployed. Yesterday was my last day in the office. They had a little going away party. Even had my DW and DD there for lunch.
> Spoke with the retired owner on the phone for about an hour, his kids run the business now. That was ruff. I could hear him sniffling. He said I was the last of the good ones and is going to miss us.
> They do come down to central Florida every year to go to Universal. With COVID he said they will be down next year and wants to take us out to dinner.
> Also gave me a going away present, I was a little shaken up when I opened it. Lets just say wow.
> Anyway...... time to go live our dream!!!!! I’m leaving tomorrow solo, I have changed it to a three day trip going down . I decided to pack the van to the top.
> Got real good new this week, our realtor called and found us a furnished three bed, three bath condo for less than a two bedroom unfurnished apartment would be. The place is beautiful!!!!! In the same area as where we are goi to be house hunting And a stones throw from the happiest place on earth!!!
> I’ll be checking out the condo, unloading the van into our storage unit and checking the area out.
> First stop is Virginia over night. Second stop is in South Carolina. I’ll try to check in in each location.
> Also, DD has her second and final job interview with a company in Winterhaven on Tuesday. I maybe getting home and turning around and moving DD and DW down in two weeks.
> Man, I can’t believe this is finally happening. We have been waiting a good 30 plus years for this.
> I’ll keep you posted!!!!!



Your post brought tears to my eyes.  I'm so happy for you and your family!  Soon it will be your last trip past the paint can . . .


----------



## dvczerfs

I made it to my first stop. I’m not to far from James Madison University and about 100 miles till Roanoke. Got only about 7 hours to go till the next stop. Weather supposed to be crappy so I’m in no rush. Made pretty good time. I left home about 10:30 this morning. Pulled into the hotel around 2:45. There was pretty many cars on the road but nothing that slowed me down. Ill check back in tomorrow, have a good night.


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> I made it to my first stop. I’m not to far from James Madison University and about 100 miles till Roanoke. Got only about 7 hours to go till the next stop. Weather supposed to be crappy so I’m in no rush. Made pretty good time. I left home about 10:30 this morning. Pulled into the hotel around 2:45. There was pretty many cars on the road but nothing that slowed me down. Ill check back in tomorrow, have a good night.



Well if I recall correctly from past posts, very little slowed you down!


----------



## dvczerfs

Made it to Walterboro Sc. I’ll get up at 3am and finish the trip. Went through about twenty minutes of some good rain. It was early in the morning and in the mountains of Virginia and North Carolina so it wasn’t bad at all, no traffic. Still moved along at 65/70 mph. 
I95, mm77..... crawled for 23 miles. Just a lot of traffic. It seems everyone who said flying was the way to go now likes driving. Lol
Big day tomorrow, I sign the papers for the storage unit and move some stuff in.
Also, my realtor found us a nice condo to rent while we are searching for a house. We can be there for one month or one year, all depends on how fast we find something. Im paying what you would pay for a two bedroom, unfurnished apartment would be. This place has everything, just need our clothes. 
I told the owner I’m 99.9 percent sure we will take it, I just want to check it out first. See what you think.....


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Made it to Walterboro Sc. I’ll get up at 3am and finish the trip. Went through about twenty minutes of some good rain. It was early in the morning and in the mountains of Virginia and North Carolina so it wasn’t bad at all, no traffic. Still moved along at 65/70 mph.
> I95, mm77..... crawled for 23 miles. Just a lot of traffic. It seems everyone who said flying was the way to go now likes driving. Lol
> Big day tomorrow, I sign the papers for the storage unit and move some stuff in.
> Also, my realtor found us a nice condo to rent while we are searching for a house. We can be there for one month or one year, all depends on how fast we find something. Im paying what you would pay for a two bedroom, unfurnished apartment would be. This place has everything, just need our clothes.
> I told the owner I’m 99.9 percent sure we will take it, I just want to check it out first. See what you think.....View attachment 565706View attachment 565707View attachment 565708View attachment 565709View attachment 565710View attachment 565711


Looks like a resort. A permanent vacay!!!  It!!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Made it to Walterboro Sc. I’ll get up at 3am and finish the trip. Went through about twenty minutes of some good rain. It was early in the morning and in the mountains of Virginia and North Carolina so it wasn’t bad at all, no traffic. Still moved along at 65/70 mph.
> I95, mm77..... crawled for 23 miles. Just a lot of traffic. It seems everyone who said flying was the way to go now likes driving. Lol
> Big day tomorrow, I sign the papers for the storage unit and move some stuff in.
> Also, my realtor found us a nice condo to rent while we are searching for a house. We can be there for one month or one year, all depends on how fast we find something. Im paying what you would pay for a two bedroom, unfurnished apartment would be. This place has everything, just need our clothes.
> I told the owner I’m 99.9 percent sure we will take it, I just want to check it out first. See what you think.....



The condo looks great. I may have to
move in after you vacate it!

Where was the 23 mile crawl, VA or NC?


----------



## BC1836

*dvczerfs* has arrived via his record-extending 72nd round-trip drive! 

All the best!


----------



## bluezy

dvczerfs said:


> Made it to Walterboro Sc. I’ll get up at 3am and finish the trip. Went through about twenty minutes of some good rain. It was early in the morning and in the mountains of Virginia and North Carolina so it wasn’t bad at all, no traffic. Still moved along at 65/70 mph.
> I95, mm77..... crawled for 23 miles. Just a lot of traffic. It seems everyone who said flying was the way to go now likes driving. Lol
> Big day tomorrow, I sign the papers for the storage unit and move some stuff in.
> Also, my realtor found us a nice condo to rent while we are searching for a house. We can be there for one month or one year, all depends on how fast we find something. Im paying what you would pay for a two bedroom, unfurnished apartment would be. This place has everything, just need our clothes.
> I told the owner I’m 99.9 percent sure we will take it, I just want to check it out first. See what you think.....View attachment 565706View attachment 565707View attachment 565708View attachment 565709View attachment 565710View attachment 565711



That condo looks great. My only issue would be the mirrored closet doors in the bedroom-- I'd never be able to sleep in that bed.   But I'd find a way to simply put some curtains over the mirrors.   Otherwise, I like everything else.


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> The condo looks great. I may have to
> move in after you vacate it!
> 
> Where was the 23 mile crawl, VA or NC?


South Carolina. Came off of I26 onto I95.


----------



## dvczerfs

bluezy said:


> That condo looks great. My only issue would be the mirrored closet doors in the bedroom-- I'd never be able to sleep in that bed.   But I'd find a way to simply put some curtains over the mirrors.   Otherwise, I like everything else.


im usually snoring before my head hits the pillow. Lol


----------



## la79al

Not to go off topic (so jealous, btw) but just found out I am going to be making the drive by myself with 3 kiddos in a few weeks.  I am slightly terrified.  The longest I have done with them by myself was 8 hours.  This will be about 18.  Kids will be 12, 10 and 5 and used to road trips. We are stopping overnight somewhere because I don't drive well after dark.  Coming from central PA so probably doing 95 for most of the way.  Any words of wisdom? Ideas for a family friendly audiobook that won't put me to sleep?


----------



## NH-to-FL

la79al said:


> Coming from central PA so probably doing 95 for most of the way.



Coming from central PA I would opt for the 81-77-26-95 route.   It Google maps out only a few minutes longer than the 95 route and avoids the busiest sections of 95.

Good luck on your travels!


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> I told the owner I’m 99.9 percent sure we will take it, I just want to check it out first. See what you think.....



I think you'll become accustomed to the resort lifestyle!

All the best in your real estate search!


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> Coming from central PA I would opt for the 81-77-26-95 route.   It Google maps out only a few minutes longer than the 95 route and avoids the busiest sections of 95.
> 
> Good luck on your travels!


I just came down that way, there was no traffic at all. The only place I hit traffic was I95 just below where I26 comes in.  All be heading back that way Friday.


----------



## dvczerfs

We took it!!! Hopefully will be there just a few months till we find a house. We are 6 miles from the Magic.!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

la79al said:


> Not to go off topic (so jealous, btw) but just found out I am going to be making the drive by myself with 3 kiddos in a few weeks.  I am slightly terrified.  The longest I have done with them by myself was 8 hours.  This will be about 18.  Kids will be 12, 10 and 5 and used to road trips. We are stopping overnight somewhere because I don't drive well after dark.  Coming from central PA so probably doing 95 for most of the way.  Any words of wisdom? Ideas for a family friendly audiobook that won't put me to sleep?



I agree with the others about taking the "inland" route.  It is a lovely drive.  Spring should be busting (bursting?) out all over.  If you can make it past Charlotte the first day, then do so.  We push for Orangeburg, lots of hotels at the St. Matthews Rd. exit.  If going beyond Charlotte is too much for one day, then perhaps Statesville would be a good stop.  We did stay there once.  Just be sure to leave early enough or later in the morning to avoid the Charlotte rush hour (which is really not nearly as bad as DC).


----------



## TheHamm

la79al said:


> Ideas for a family friendly audiobook that won't put me to sleep?


Harry Potter is a favorite audiobook of my kids that does not make me want to swerve into oncoming traffic, but we don’t go past book 4 as the content is a bit too intense for them (7yos). The Percy Jackson series is   Also good, and entertaining for adults who know a bit of Greek mythology. If you want to dive into podcasts, Million Bazillion is kid oriented and by NPR’s Marketplace. It was fine for a 6yo, and adults learned something  as well.
Happy Trails!


----------



## dvczerfs

I am back north. Boooooooooo. Lol
I didn’t even want to come back to pack.lol
Had a nice meet with the founder of this thread. 
It was nice seeing you again Bc. Hopefully things will get back to some kind of normal again real soon. Now that I’m a resident, my next drive won’t be to WDW, just home. 
I’ll be moving DD and DW down permanently on April 15 th. I’ll be driving back north again soon after to finalize the move, what I’m taking and what the mover will be taking. We are just about half way through the moving process.
so, the solo drive home. I left WDW Thursday around 6:30pm, I took 417 up to I4. 
I stayed the night at The Hampton Inn in Kingsland Georgia. ( stayed there quite a few times ). I departed there at 3:30 am and headed north on I95. Being a holiday weekend I figured I’d hit plenty of traffic. Took i26, I26 can be a bit busy and I wanted to hit it early, which I did around 5:30 am. No traffic! 
Got through SC and NC no problem. My mover was heading down and asked me if I got stuck behind that accident on i26. Luckily I missed it. I hung out at the Virginia welcome center for a while. I crawled in the back, blocked off my windows and front seat, kicked my shoes off and took a nap for an hour on the double bed in the van. I’m going to miss that part about driving. 
Woke up and started driving, started going up the mountain and the signs are blinking, “ crash mm 10, left lane blocked “ MM 5 we stopped. Crawled for five miles and when I got to the accident, nothing but the road assist guy picking up the cones, it was all cleaned up. I drove to Roanoke Va and stayed overnight again. I left this morning from the hotel, and I remembered why I’m moving south, it was 27 degrees. Lol
I made it home at 9am. 
So that’s it my friends, my final drive to WDW, staying on property and head back to Pa.
I live about 11 minutes from the Magic, if anyone ever wants to meet up, just pm here or BC, he knows owe to get ahold of me. We can meet up for a quick hello in a park or The Springs. 
Will give me a good reason to drive down. 
Anyway, thanks for listening to me ramble and following along. I’ve been dreaming of this since I was eight years old and finally got to do it. 
I’ll be around and hopefully in a few months we will have a house. Ill keep you posted when that happens. 
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## RK13

AlexCalWil said:


> We are headed down from Central NJ to WDW this June. We are looking forward to our 2000+ mile drive and time away from the house. We will picking up a friend in Middletown, DE to join us on our trip and plan to take US301, however I was wondering, would it make more sense to hook up with I-495 East of DC or continue on US301 south to I-295 east of Richmond the on to I-95.  We plan to leave roughly 2am on Friday and would likely run into morning rush in Richmond. Having never taken US301, I'm not sure if it would be an advantage taking it beyond the Beltway and just making our way to I-95 as quickly as possible.  Additionally, I am considering taking I-295 East around Jacksonville to 9B to I95 and, also, potentially headed to FL528 instead of I-4. I've made this drive nearly 10x since 1999, but never have really gone too far from the I-95 to I-4 route.  Would love some advice and I'm a huge fan of thread. Thx!


If you take the I295 around Richmond, you won't hit any rush hour traffic.
I always take the I295 to avoid Jacksonville, follow it east towards the beach and enjoy the bridge.
Have you thought about taking 417 instead of I4, its a little more driving and a toll road, but no traffic


----------



## AlexCalWil

RK13 said:


> If you take the I295 around Richmond, you won't hit any rush hour traffic.
> I always take the I295 to avoid Jacksonville, follow it east towards the beach and enjoy the bridge.
> Have you thought about taking 417 instead of I4, its a little more driving and a toll road, but no traffic


I’ve always thought about taking 417, but chickened out and took I-4. Last time I-4 was such a nightmare, so we’re definitely going to do something different and 417 sounds like a good bet. We can’t wait to get away!


----------



## patclairesmom

AlexCalWil said:


> I’ve always thought about taking 417, but chickened out and took I-4. Last time I-4 was such a nightmare, so we’re definitely going to do something different and 417 sounds like a good bet. We can’t wait to get away!


I-4 makes me so nervous to drive on.  417 is such a nicer ride and a much better way to approach your vacation


----------



## bluezy

RK13 said:


> If you take the I295 around Richmond, you won't hit any rush hour traffic.
> I always take the I295 to avoid Jacksonville, follow it east towards the beach and enjoy the bridge.
> Have you thought about taking 417 instead of I4, its a little more driving and a toll road, but no traffic



What's the current situation with the tolls on 417?   Do you need Sun Pass or have they started accepting EZ Pass?


----------



## justreading

AlexCalWil said:


> I’ve always thought about taking 417, but chickened out and took I-4. Last time I-4 was such a nightmare, so we’re definitely going to do something different and 417 sounds like a good bet. We can’t wait to get away!


And your EZPass works all the way to Western Way (but not passed there) on 414 & 429.


----------



## dvczerfs

patclairesmom said:


> I-4 makes me so nervous to drive on.  417 is such a nicer ride and a much better way to approach your vacation


I took 417 for the first time this trip. we always hit Jax at 3:30am so no traffic and hit Orlando after 5am so things haven’t started getting hopping yet. 
This time I hit I4 around 6:30 and even that far out of the city there was a lot of traffic so if figured why not. Very little traffic and I have a sun pass in my window. Lol
It was great, I used it again when I headed out. I just never had the need to take it before. 
We leave again in 8 days. I can’t wait. That will be three, 1100 mile one way trips in six weeks to the sunshine state.


----------



## riversend22

Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this thread and have loved reading many of the pages! My family and I (DH, DS 2 and DS 4) will be making the long trek down from upstate NY to WDW next week. We are breaking the drive up into two days, hoping to stop somewhere after about 12 hours on the first day. I was wondering if the experts in this thread could weigh in on the better route to take down. I've done the 1-95 route a few times before, but I'm wondering if the 81-77-26 route although a bit longer is perhaps a better drive? Could anyone provide some insight? We are planning on driving Saturday-Sunday if that makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

riversend22 said:


> Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this thread and have loved reading many of the pages! My family and I (DH, DS 2 and DS 4) will be making the long trek down from upstate NY to WDW next week. We are breaking the drive up into two days, hoping to stop somewhere after about 12 hours on the first day. I was wondering if the experts in this thread could weigh in on the better route to take down. I've done the 1-95 route a few times before, but I'm wondering if the 81-77-26 route although a bit longer is perhaps a better drive? Could anyone provide some insight? We are planning on driving Saturday-Sunday if that makes a difference. Thanks!


This all depends on where you live etc. but I live a few miles north of I78 next to the NJ state line in Pa. I81/I77I26 is actually faster than taking I95 for me. Google maps says it’s an hour long, and I have determined that was lie. Lol
I78 west runs into I81 south so for me, it’s right there. Here a little guide I use. I outrun the times anymore.
Just a heads up, what your speed in Virginia. There are places that go from 70mph to 60mph for no reason and anything over 15 mph is not speeding, iis a reckless driving charge. They don’t care who,what or why you are. A good friend of mine is a Pa State trooper and he got nailed. And that’s Maryland not  Massachusetts. Lol Times include stopping for gas and quick rest stop. I beat this by an hour the last few years.


----------



## BC1836

patclairesmom said:


> I-4 makes me so nervous to drive on.  417 is such a nicer ride and a much better way to approach your vacation



The I-4 Ultimate Project is _*supposed*_ to be completed before the end of the year, i.e., 2021. However....
All the best!


----------



## AlexCalWil

justreading said:


> And your EZPass works all the way to Western Way (but not passed there) on 414 & 429.


We actually picked up a Uni-Pass for this trip. I couldn’t quite figure which tolls were covered by EZ Pass and thought it could be useful elsewhere too.


----------



## AlexCalWil

dvczerfs said:


> This all depends on where you live etc. but I live a few miles north of I78 next to the NJ state line in Pa. I81/I77I26 is actually faster than taking I95 for me. Google maps says it’s an hour long, and I have determined that was lie. Lol
> I78 west runs into I81 south so for me, it’s right there. Here a little guide I use. I outrun the times anymore.
> Just a heads up, what your speed in Virginia. There are places that go from 70mph to 60mph for no reason and anything over 15 mph is not speeding, iis a reckless driving charge. They don’t care who,what or why you are. A good friend of mine is a Pa State trooper and he got nailed. And that’s Maryland not  Massachusetts. Lol Times include stopping for gas and quick rest stop. I beat this by an hour the last few years.


I’ve been pulled over in Va. on I-81 and they don’t care why or what your excuse is. I was lucky not to get dinged with the reckless driving.


----------



## AlexCalWil

riversend22 said:


> Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this thread and have loved reading many of the pages! My family and I (DH, DS 2 and DS 4) will be making the long trek down from upstate NY to WDW next week. We are breaking the drive up into two days, hoping to stop somewhere after about 12 hours on the first day. I was wondering if the experts in this thread could weigh in on the better route to take down. I've done the 1-95 route a few times before, but I'm wondering if the 81-77-26 route although a bit longer is perhaps a better drive? Could anyone provide some insight? We are planning on driving Saturday-Sunday if that makes a difference. Thanks!


Depending on where you’re starting from and how much you want leftover the next day there are some decent stops. I’ve been to Johnson City TN and it would be good for a hotel and dinner but leaves 10hrs to WDW. Further down I-26 is Asheville NC which if your looking for more of destination is a nice town with some great breweries. The New Belgium brewery is great with kids. You can grab a beer after a day in the car and let the kids run on their lawn and play. This still leaves 8-9 hours the 2nd day though. South Carolina isn’t my specialty so I’d be hard pressed to offer a suggestion there. Bypassing those stops, I’d consider pushing to 95 and shortening the 2nd day’s drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

AlexCalWil said:


> We actually picked up a Uni-Pass for this trip. I couldn’t quite figure which tolls were covered by EZ Pass and thought it could be useful elsewhere too.


I have a SunPass and man, I looked at my statement and it seems to not miss anything. Lol
I used it the last couple years in Charlotte, they have express lanes.
Being a first time florida resident , I pumped into my GPS everywhere I had to go and didn’t turn off toll roads. Lol  Again, I know my transponder is working just fine. Lol. Cost me $6 in tolls to drive to Lowe’s. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Well, we are here!!!  We are now residents!!!! 
our house up north lasted two days on the market. It was sold yesterday. 
so I’m officially retired off the 2000 plus


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> Well, we are here!!!  We are now residents!!!!
> our house up north lasted two days on the market. It was sold yesterday.
> so I’m officially retired off the 2000 plus


Best of luck but please don't retire from this blog.  We need your sage advice!


----------



## AlexCalWil

dvczerfs said:


> Well, we are here!!!  We are now residents!!!!
> our house up north lasted two days on the market. It was sold yesterday.
> so I’m officially retired off the 2000 plus


Congrats! Two days is crazy, the market in NJ is nuts too. Wishing you all the best and don't be a stranger!
As for 2000+, we're just getting started. 60 days until we drive down with our newest family member. Last drive in 2017, we had one 6-year old and now we're rolling with a 10 yo, 2yo and 7-month old. Hopefully we can provide something close to the insight you've provided over the years.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Well, we are here!!!  We are now residents!!!!
> our house up north lasted two days on the market. It was sold yesterday.
> so I’m officially retired off the 2000 plus


Best of luck Dave!! Can’t wait to hear about your  new journey.


----------



## pwdebbie

I miss the lively chatter of this thread.  Hopefully it will pick back up as more and more folks begin to travel.  And I'm definitely hoping Dave pops in with updates and still offers advice.


----------



## bluezy

dvczerfs said:


> Well, we are here!!!  We are now residents!!!!
> our house up north lasted two days on the market. It was sold yesterday.
> so I’m officially retired off the 2000 plus



That's awesome that your house sold so quickly --- hopefully at asking price or above!   A friend of mine put her house in FL on the market last week (10 minutes from DW) and it literally only lasted a few hours and she had more than one offer.   Crazy!


----------



## pwdebbie

bluezy said:


> That's awesome that your house sold so quickly --- hopefully at asking price or above!   A friend of mine put her house in FL on the market last week (10 minutes from DW) and it literally only lasted a few hours and she had more than one offer.   Crazy!


My dd has been trying to buy a house in the Lexington KY area for the last two months and owners are doing open house on Saturday, reviewing offers on Sunday, many of which are well over the asking price.  Dd has bid $20,00 and more over asking price and still hasn't been able to get a house!  Definitely a seller's market right now.


----------



## dvczerfs

Thanks everyone. I’ll be driving back north later this week. Got some packing and moving to do. I’ll also be driving back to Florida in the beginning of next week. Lol. And the week after, and the week after. Lol
Our house went on the market 7:30 am Thursday. By the end of the day, we had 40 showings book. That afternoon we had a offer to write us a check for the full asking price. After day two, there were over 70 showings and 16 offers. My realtor shut it down. It went 25 percent over asking. He waived everything and he Is basically paying everything to settle. 
I moved DW and DD down on Friday, we got here around 9am. We are comfortable in the condo we have rented In Davenport. Very nice, very quiet here. DD started her new job yesterday and it went well. DW started her old job and it’s all the same other than the view. Now she looks out the window and sees palm trees, which is a dream come true to her. We spent the weekend celebrating at Epcot , Disney Springs, Boardwalk and the contemporary eating.
Also did some hotel  hopping and sky liner riding. We wore our wrist bands to fit in. Lol 
Tonight we are meeting some friends from home at Splitsville. These are the same people who we road out hurricane Irma with. 
Being ten minutes from the happiest place on earth is great!!!
Ill post my driving trips back and forth the next 5-6 weeks.
remember, watch out in Virginia for those blue lights !!!


----------



## dvczerfs

Forgot to mention, I don’t remember seeing this on here but we stopped at the Florida welcome center and “ the juice “ is back!!  
also if anyone wants to meet up quick, always looking for a reason to go to WDW, I’d be glad to meet up with anyone. Just send me a pm or BC, he can get in touch with me. I’ll be back and forth till May 28 but I’ll be around. The Springs is the easiest now days. They don’t let you in to a resort unless your a guest or have reservations to eat.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello all, Left Davenport Fl. this morning at 3am, shorts, short sleeve shirt. More on that in a bit. Headed up I4, looks like the regular lanes are all in heading west on I4, looks like they are just working on the express lanes. 
Got through Jax before rush hour. Smooth trip. Only hit the brakes once for construction in North Carolina but it wasn’t bad. Now for the shorts. With everything going on, I checked for sun, not temperature. Let’s just say I froze my butt off getting gas and stopping at rest stops. Lol
I’m like a Floridian, I think it’s 80 degrees everywhere. Lol. Anyway, stopped in Roanoke Va. for the night. Made it in 11 hours. About the norm. Up early tomorrow, 2:30am to finish the ride. Talk to you soon!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Hello all, Left Davenport Fl. this morning at 3am, shorts, short sleeve shirt. More on that in a bit. Headed up I4, looks like the regular lanes are all in heading west on I4, looks like they are just working on the express lanes.
> Got through Jax before rush hour. Smooth trip. Only hit the brakes once for construction in North Carolina but it wasn’t bad. Now for the shorts. With everything going on, I checked for sun, not temperature. Let’s just say I froze my butt off getting gas and stopping at rest stops. Lol
> I’m like a Floridian, I think it’s 80 degrees everywhere. Lol. Anyway, stopped in Roanoke Va. for the night. Made it in 11 hours. About the norm. Up early tomorrow, 2:30am to finish the ride. Talk to you soon!


I think you may see snow in the Poconos.  I started looking at real estate in Davenport today . . . Just thinking about the future.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> I think you may see snow in the Poconos.  I started looking at real estate in Davenport today . . . Just thinking about the future.


I was getting pictures from people who live in my hometown, Nazareth  and it was snowing the other day. Lol ( reason 1,968,332 to live in Florida)
Oh you won’t have a problem finding any real estate in Davenport, you drive by an open field one day and the following day there is a 800 unit condo sitting there. Lol  
We come into Disney property on a road called western way, its next to Coronado Springs. They are building, I think it’s the biggest condo project I’ve ever seen in my life. Lol and I was in a construction trade for almost 40 years. 
Clermont is another area we like.  You have to get use to a lot of traffic. A friend of mine said they couldn’t handle all the traffic but, if you want to live in the middle of it all, that’s what comes with it.


----------



## dvczerfs

I made it home yesterday morning at 9am. I left the hotel in Roanoke at 3:15 am. 
Smooth sailing. It’s getting pretty sad, the lady’s at the front desk in these hotels I stay at are starting to call me by name. Lol


----------



## AaronInWI

Starting to do some preliminary planning for our drive from Wisconsin to WDW later this year. The current plan is to leave early morning on Black Friday, and drive 14ish hours to the Atlanta area. Saturday we'll complete our drive to Orlando. This will be our 5th drive to WDW, so there isn't too much "real" planning to do since we stay in the same places every time. The only real decision right now is how to get to Nashville - down I65 through Indy/Louisville, or take I57 all the way through Illinois. Every time, I say I'm going to take I57 because it should be an easier drive in regards to traffic. And every time (save the one time we drove to South Carolina) we've taken I65 because we're country bumpkins who like driving through the big cities. This'll probably be a last minute decision based on construction on our two route options. Just 215 days until we hit the road...


----------



## dvczerfs

Got the house all packed up and ready to go. Most of it was already done but I figured it would take me more than 2 1/2 days. Lol
Tomorrow morning it’s off to see one of my ex costumers, okay, more of a good friend. Two days after my last day of work, he came down with COVID. It was a ruff six weeks but he’s back up and running. Still can’t go a full day like he use too but he’s getting there. Hes 63 years old, built like a truck and works like an animal, it was hard seeing him like that. He lost 30 plus pounds. But, he’s gaining weight and starting to yell again. Lol 
Than it’s off to get an oil change and my last Pa inspection on the van. 
Come Tuesday morning, to quote Willie Nelson, on the road again!!


----------



## TheHamm

Low lead time road trip ahead!  No park tickets are available, and APs lapsed so this will be a hang out by the pool trip.  We are debating leaving after work/school and heading down I75 to about Knoxville and spending the night.  Does anyone have a preferred stopping point in the area?  Has anyone had experience with this route recently?  Coworkers taking a similar route (for work, now WDW) stated their usual fast food stops with bathroom breaks were not an option as dining rooms were closed.  Has anyone here experienced this, and can you comment if this is also what you have seen at gas stations?  The return plan is to leave closer to 4am and make it home in one drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

I’m home!!!! Got home around 8:30am this morning. Unloaded stuff in the storage unit, picked up DD and off to Earl of Sandwich for lunch. Should have done this years ago.


----------



## AnnaS

You have been busy Dave!! Enjoy Florida and retirement .  Nice looking condo and happy house hunting.


----------



## Minniedap

Planning our drive from Wisconsin in 60 days. We have made the trip once a year since 2001, except last year, and I was wondering where we might run into road construction.  We will be doing I-65 to I-75.


----------



## Shaft41

AaronInWI said:


> Starting to do some preliminary planning for our drive from Wisconsin to WDW later this year. The current plan is to leave early morning on Black Friday, and drive 14ish hours to the Atlanta area. Saturday we'll complete our drive to Orlando. This will be our 5th drive to WDW, so there isn't too much "real" planning to do since we stay in the same places every time. The only real decision right now is how to get to Nashville - down I65 through Indy/Louisville, or take I57 all the way through Illinois. Every time, I say I'm going to take I57 because it should be an easier drive in regards to traffic. And every time (save the one time we drove to South Carolina) we've taken I65 because we're country bumpkins who like driving through the big cities. This'll probably be a last minute decision based on construction on our two route options. Just 215 days until we hit the road...


We live in west-central Illinois, so going over to I-65 isn't really an option for us, but I've been down I-57 many, many times from Champaign south.  I can't speak to the traffic north of Champaign, but, going south, it is wide open until you get to Mt. Vernon.  It's usually a little heavier from then down to I-24, but not usually terrible.  We will be making that drive on July 5 for my 3rd drive down.  We are also hoping to get south of Atlanta, which is probably around 12 hours.


----------



## AaronInWI

Shaft41 said:


> We live in west-central Illinois, so going over to I-65 isn't really an option for us, but I've been down I-57 many, many times from Champaign south.  I can't speak to the traffic north of Champaign, but, going south, it is wide open until you get to Mt. Vernon.  It's usually a little heavier from then down to I-24, but not usually terrible.  We will be making that drive on July 5 for my 3rd drive down.  We are also hoping to get south of Atlanta, which is probably around 12 hours.


Good to know! Mt. Vernon is our usual stop on the way home. That leaves us with about a 6.5 hour drive home the next day. Our first couple drives, we stayed in Morrow, GA on the way down, which is just south of Atlanta proper. We stayed a little north of Atlanta in Marietta on our last trip to avoid late afternoon traffic driving through Atlanta. It seemed to work out well, and Atlanta traffic the next morning was minimal. That's leaving home on Friday or Saturday. I see you're leaving on a Monday, so I don't know how much better Tuesday morning would be compared to Monday night.


----------



## dvczerfs

Well, now that trip four is complete in eight weeks, DD and myself will be leaving 
Florida on a 737 on Tuesday via Sanford airport. Picking up the UHAUL on Wednesday and leaving for the sunshine state in the uhaul on Thursday morning. Most likely won’t get everything on the truck but Im guessing I’ll get 99 percent of it. We got prices to move what little we have to move yet and well,
I’ll do it myself. Lol 
I love the drive, I really do. And with no job it gives me something to do. Lol
Rented another storage unit this morning. Didnt think it would be a good idea to show up with a 15’ truck of stuff and no place to go with it. 
I will be taking my time, if it takes me three days that’s fine. Truck don’t have to be back till Monday morning. 
I’ll keep you posted on the “truck trip” lol


----------



## dvczerfs

We are back up north, cold, cloudy, wet and grey......  just as I remember it. 
First time I’ve ever taken a flight to or from Florida. Went on a ride share app to get a ride and nothing available. Tried a taxi service and no answer. So we drove to the airport and parked in long term parking. Lol
I also now remember why I like to drive. Lol
Other than no car service which, could all be my fault, I really have no experience with any of it, the rest of the experience was great. 
Flew out of Sanford and it was great. Airport clean, cozy and a great experience. We turned and burned on the runway at 12:15 and landed at 2:15, half hour ahead of schedule. Nice flight, just a few minor bumps but very smooth.
We pick up the uhaul tomorrow. Looks like we will hit the road 3am Thursday morning. Probably pull into the storage unit early Saturday morning. 
Will keep ya posted.


----------



## BC1836

All-time driver-rider DVCzerfs is about to be a full time Floridian. No more 2,000+ mile round trip drives.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

We made it!!!! We picked up the uhaul Wednesday morning. DD and myself loaded it Wednesday afternoon and Thursday morning at 3am we hit the road. 
I haven’t driven a box truck in a few years and after getting out of the northeast pothole belt, it went very smoothly. We hit all the weight stations we were required to, including the agriculture inspection station at the Florida state line. Very nice young man at that station, originally from the garden state, Newark native. Chatted for a while, my guess Is there equipment can just about tell what’s in the truck, asked me if I had any plants or animals and off we went. 
Thursday we drove half way into South Carolina, stayed over night and finished the trip Friday morning. Got unpacked at the storage facility and home by noon.
I had till Monday at 9am to return the truck but we made better time than I expected.  Only hit one slow up, for about 10 minutes, construction but we kept rolling. Traffic wasn’t bad at all, even drove through Jax at 6:30 am and Orlando, yes I4 at around 8:30am . There was a lot of traffic in the two cities but rolled the rig right through.lol So that’s it for the uhaul trip. 
We had dinner last night at Narcoosee to celebrate, we have been doing a lot of that lately lol.
One more trip north. I have a small pile of house plants, large pictures and a few box’s I didn’t want to toss in the moving truck. 
We close on our house in Pa on the 28th and the 29th, I’m flying back to Pa to pick up DD car which we left at a friends house with a couple big screen TVs in it and drive it home. 
Im really going to miss my drives. I love it!!!! My family thinks I’m nuts but gives me something to do and I enjoy doing it. 
I’ll keep you posted on the next trip.


----------



## ktate82

In about a month and a half, we will be headed down from Central Indiana.  We have driven a few times, but we usually drive it in one day and leave home around 3:30 in the morning.  This time, we have decided to try and break it up into two days.  We are hoping to make it to Macon, GA for the night, but I'm unsure of what time we should leave to avoid heavy traffic around Atlanta.  Right now, we are looking at getting to Marietta, Georgia around 3:30.  Is that going to put us in the middle of rush hour or will we get through before the heavy part starts?  It will be on a Friday.


----------



## capegirl

dvczerfs said:


> We made it!!!! We picked up the uhaul Wednesday morning. DD and myself loaded it Wednesday afternoon and Thursday morning at 3am we hit the road.
> I haven’t driven a box truck in a few years and after getting out of the northeast pothole belt, it went very smoothly. We hit all the weight stations we were required to, including the agriculture inspection station at the Florida state line. Very nice young man at that station, originally from the garden state, Newark native. Chatted for a while, my guess Is there equipment can just about tell what’s in the truck, asked me if I had any plants or animals and off we went.
> Thursday we drove half way into South Carolina, stayed over night and finished the trip Friday morning. Got unpacked at the storage facility and home by noon.
> I had till Monday at 9am to return the truck but we made better time than I expected.  Only hit one slow up, for about 10 minutes, construction but we kept rolling. Traffic wasn’t bad at all, even drove through Jax at 6:30 am and Orlando, yes I4 at around 8:30am . There was a lot of traffic in the two cities but rolled the rig right through.lol So that’s it for the uhaul trip.
> We had dinner last night at Narcoosee to celebrate, we have been doing a lot of that lately lol.
> One more trip north. I have a small pile of house plants, large pictures and a few box’s I didn’t want to toss in the moving truck.
> We close on our house in Pa on the 28th and the 29th, I’m flying back to Pa to pick up DD car which we left at a friends house with a couple big screen TVs in it and drive it home.
> Im really going to miss my drives. I love it!!!! My family thinks I’m nuts but gives me something to do and I enjoy doing it.
> I’ll keep you posted on the next trip.



Congratulations on your move to FL! 
We haven't been on a Disney road trip since August 2019, and we so excited to return for a mid July vacation, we are driving from southeastern MA. Tell me,  did they ever complete the I-4 construction?


----------



## OKW Lover

capegirl said:


> Tell me, did they ever complete the I-4 construction?


Not yet.   Its kind of like the Central Artery Project.


----------



## dvczerfs

capegirl said:


> Congratulations on your move to FL!
> We haven't been on a Disney road trip since August 2019, and we so excited to return for a mid July vacation, we are driving from southeastern MA. Tell me,  did they ever complete the I-4 construction?


Thank you, we are happy to be here. I have been taking 417 a lot lately but for the most part it’s three half decent lanes going in each direction. Looks like they are working on the express lanes in the middle for the most part and ramps. I know the area where you pick up 417 in Sanford on I4 is under construction but it moves pretty good at rush hour. I avoid it when I can, we live off of exit 55 and if you watch the GPS, at any given time sections of I4 go yellow and red. So far, we haven’t sat very long. Most of it is just heavy traffic. We have been learning the back roads to everywhere. Lol
Off of 417, it’s easier for me to get off at a Disney exit, take Buena Vista drive to Western Way and off property. Once I hit western way, I’m only about 12 minutes from home, pending traffic lights. 
Learning to drive in Florida is also an adventure. Lol
There really are no traffic laws that anyone pays attention too.lol
From the speed limit, turn signals, little lines painted in the road, stop signs.......... all just a suggestion here. Lol 
Wouldnt trade it for the world.


----------



## AaronInWI

ktate82 said:


> In about a month and a half, we will be headed down from Central Indiana.  We have driven a few times, but we usually drive it in one day and leave home around 3:30 in the morning.  This time, we have decided to try and break it up into two days.  We are hoping to make it to Macon, GA for the night, but I'm unsure of what time we should leave to avoid heavy traffic around Atlanta.  Right now, we are looking at getting to Marietta, Georgia around 3:30.  Is that going to put us in the middle of rush hour or will we get through before the heavy part starts?  It will be on a Friday.


I think getting to Marietta at 3:30 would put you in Atlanta at in some pretty heavy traffic. Would stopping for the night in Marietta work for your itinerary? It would allow you to go through Atlanta Saturday morning, which should be smooth sailing. But you'd have an extra hour plus to drive on Saturday.

Otherwise, we've had some luck in the past taking the I-285 bypass around Atlanta. (We leave from Wisconsin at 3:30 am and get to Atlanta around 6:00 pm.) It'll add around 10ish miles, but you'll avoid Atlanta. Just remember to head east on your way down and west on your way home.


----------



## capegirl

dvczerfs said:


> Thank you, we are happy to be here. I have been taking 417 a lot lately but for the most part it’s three half decent lanes going in each direction. Looks like they are working on the express lanes in the middle for the most part and ramps. I know the area where you pick up 417 in Sanford on I4 is under construction but it moves pretty good at rush hour. I avoid it when I can, we live off of exit 55 and if you watch the GPS, at any given time sections of I4 go yellow and red. So far, we haven’t sat very long. Most of it is just heavy traffic. We have been learning the back roads to everywhere. Lol
> Off of 417, it’s easier for me to get off at a Disney exit, take Buena Vista drive to Western Way and off property. Once I hit western way, I’m only about 12 minutes from home, pending traffic lights.
> Learning to drive in Florida is also an adventure. Lol
> There really are no traffic laws that anyone pays attention too.lol
> From the speed limit, turn signals, little lines painted in the road, stop signs.......... all just a suggestion here. Lol
> Wouldnt trade it for the world.



Thank you, appreciate the advice and I-4 update. Yes, as much as I love the sunshine state driving in FL is definitely an experience, especially if you are unfamiliar with the roads, and lane changes. Navigating those back roads will be so much easier for you.


----------



## capegirl

OKW Lover said:


> Not yet.   Its kind of like the Central Artery Project.



LOL... I should have known better!


----------



## dvczerfs

We went to Kennedy Space Center today. Will have to go back, we didn’t  have enough time. Just a heads up, if you follow your GPS, make sure it is not trying to take you through Patrick Air Force Base. Lol The guard carry’s a big gun and I don’t think he’s afraid to use it. Lol 
The last time I was there was 1985, alot has changed. 
Gas situation is very strange. Some stations are out, some have long lines, some is normal operation and others have no cars with plenty of gas.
I managed to fill up before and after going to the coast today so we are good for a good week and a half. 
More good news, the sun pass I put in my wife’s car..... it must be in the correct position, it deducted my tolls today’s.


----------



## ktate82

AaronInWI said:


> I think getting to Marietta at 3:30 would put you in Atlanta at in some pretty heavy traffic. Would stopping for the night in Marietta work for your itinerary? It would allow you to go through Atlanta Saturday morning, which should be smooth sailing. But you'd have an extra hour plus to drive on Saturday.
> 
> Otherwise, we've had some luck in the past taking the I-285 bypass around Atlanta. (We leave from Wisconsin at 3:30 am and get to Atlanta around 6:00 pm.) It'll add around 10ish miles, but you'll avoid Atlanta. Just remember to head east on your way down and west on your way home.



Thanks for the reply.  We are hoping to make it to Lake City for the night, so stopping won't be a good option for us.  I think we will try to leave a bit earlier to try and get through before traffic starts.  We took the bypass once headed down so may try that again.  We also have the Sunpass so have taken the express lane as well.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello all,  hangs of plans. They bump the settlement of our house in Pa from the 28th to the 21st. We have a friend that is going to take out the very small pile that is left out of the house. 
I will be driving back to Pa Monday the 24th. Heading back home the 25th. I should be home by the 26th with all the stuff that was left in the house.
I will be flying back north on the 29th with DW. She will be visiting her mom for a week And I’ll be heading back to Florida on the 30th with DD car. 
After that..... I’m done driving. We will be all moved to Florida. Now it’s let the house hunting begin!!!! I’ll keep you posted on the few trips left.


----------



## dvczerfs




----------



## TheHamm

Round trip drive done!  
TL;DR- mask use was less as we got south on the way to WDW, pretty consistent on the trip north after the CDC announcement, only one stop was there any indication there had been a run on fuel.

Longer Version: We headed south after the kids soccer game and found some variation from previous road trips.  Our March 2020 had been cancelled, and the kids were sad they couldn't find the tickets they made for the 'X Family Express' so they had whipped up new ones advertising the features of our new minivan "More Space!" and "Built in Cartoons!"  I will probably keep and reuse those until they get snacks smeared on them so much they are a health hazard!

The rest area in just north of Dayton, OH gave the kids a good opportunity to run around on the fallen logs, I was happy to stop there. I find crossing the river in Cincinnati stressful, the construction was not helpful on that front.  KY and TN were pretty uneventful opportunities for DH to point out to the kids that they had a very cushy road trip experience that we as children did not- and they did not care.  The Love's we stopped at in northern GA when someone requested a potty stop had a giant line for the Women's restroom so the kids went with Dad.  It turned out there was an actively overflowing toilet in the women's room, so throughput was slow.  The three using the Men's room finished before I got into the restroom.  We ended up stopping for the night somewhere between ATL and Macon and were surprised we were the only ones we saw wearing masks.  This was true the next morning when we stopped in Valdosta as well.  Not knowing if there would be somewhere to change for the pool, I snagged a reservation at AK and we hung out there for a few hours until our room was ready and it was great and odd to be back.   

While at the world, the only information we saw from outside the Disney bubble was that the CDC sent out new mask guidance and we kept hearing stations were out of gas.  We filled up across from the Boardwalk Saturday night and left at 5:21am Sunday morning.  We topped off just north of Gainsville, no gas shortage there!  Soon after potty was requested so we stopped; the Pilot south of Valdosta only had 87 octane, which was fine by us so we topped off again because we were there and unsure if it would be a problem elsewhere farther on the route.  This is also where I was surprised at the woman in fuzzy leopard slippers and a bath robe shopping for snacks. There was a minor food spill incident and request for a stop at exactly the same place with the overflowing toilet a week earlier.  It was no longer overflowing but had pigmat around it and was not available for use.  I guess repair was not their priority!  I realized I had skipped morning coffee and had developed a caffeine headache that was likely to be a bigger problem if not addressed, so Starbucks in Chattanooga was an unplanned stop with very clean restrooms and snack boxes my kiddos love.  Unfortunately I now have more cracker crumbs and bree smeared on a booster seat to clean up, but it was not successfully addressed on the road.  We detoured around construction just south of Cincinnati, stopped one last time in OH largely because we wanted to change the kids into warmer PJs, and rolled into home with two sleeping kids that were not going to be happy to join zoom school in the morning.  The drive was overall great, and I am hopeful we can do it again soon!


----------



## dvczerfs

TheHamm said:


> Round trip drive done!
> TL;DR- mask use was less as we got south on the way to WDW, pretty consistent on the trip north after the CDC announcement, only one stop was there any indication there had been a run on fuel.
> 
> Longer Version: We headed south after the kids soccer game and found some variation from previous road trips.  Our March 2020 had been cancelled, and the kids were sad they couldn't find the tickets they made for the 'X Family Express' so they had whipped up new ones advertising the features of our new minivan "More Space!" and "Built in Cartoons!"  I will probably keep and reuse those until they get snacks smeared on them so much they are a health hazard!
> 
> The rest area in just north of Dayton, OH gave the kids a good opportunity to run around on the fallen logs, I was happy to stop there. I find crossing the river in Cincinnati stressful, the construction was not helpful on that front.  KY and TN were pretty uneventful opportunities for DH to point out to the kids that they had a very cushy road trip experience that we as children did not- and they did not care.  The Love's we stopped at in northern GA when someone requested a potty stop had a giant line for the Women's restroom so the kids went with Dad.  It turned out there was an actively overflowing toilet in the women's room, so throughput was slow.  The three using the Men's room finished before I got into the restroom.  We ended up stopping for the night somewhere between ATL and Macon and were surprised we were the only ones we saw wearing masks.  This was true the next morning when we stopped in Valdosta as well.  Not knowing if there would be somewhere to change for the pool, I snagged a reservation at AK and we hung out there for a few hours until our room was ready and it was great and odd to be back.
> 
> While at the world, the only information we saw from outside the Disney bubble was that the CDC sent out new mask guidance and we kept hearing stations were out of gas.  We filled up across from the Boardwalk Saturday night and left at 5:21am Sunday morning.  We topped off just north of Gainsville, no gas shortage there!  Soon after potty was requested so we stopped; the Pilot south of Valdosta only had 87 octane, which was fine by us so we topped off again because we were there and unsure if it would be a problem elsewhere farther on the route.  This is also where I was surprised at the woman in fuzzy leopard slippers and a bath robe shopping for snacks. There was a minor food spill incident and request for a stop at exactly the same place with the overflowing toilet a week earlier.  It was no longer overflowing but had pigmat around it and was not available for use.  I guess repair was not their priority!  I realized I had skipped morning coffee and had developed a caffeine headache that was likely to be a bigger problem if not addressed, so Starbucks in Chattanooga was an unplanned stop with very clean restrooms and snack boxes my kiddos love.  Unfortunately I now have more cracker crumbs and bree smeared on a booster seat to clean up, but it was not successfully addressed on the road.  We detoured around construction just south of Cincinnati, stopped one last time in OH largely because we wanted to change the kids into warmer PJs, and rolled into home with two sleeping kids that were not going to be happy to join zoom school in the morning.  The drive was overall great, and I am hopeful we can do it again soon!


Sounds like you had a good trip. Glad to hear there was plenty of gas. When we drove down a few days before hurricane Irma that was my biggest fear. But, the news was wrong again. Lol  I’ve been making the drives myself and have more crumbs in the van than when there are three of us.
There was only one day last week where people lined up for gas and ran some stations dry in our area. The following day, the stations all had gas and I guess everyone was filled up, the stations were empty. My previous trip north I forgot to pack jeans. I forgot I wasn’t in Kansas any longer and it gets cold in the mountains of Virginia. Lol   I was in shorts in 34 degree weather. Lol
Glad you had a nice trip!
I haven’t been in a park since the new mask policy, but I have been to a few resorts and to Disney Springs. It is real nice to be able to smell Walt Disney World again.


----------



## TheHamm

dvczerfs said:


> Sounds like you had a good trip. Glad to hear there was plenty of gas. When we drove down a few days before hurricane Irma that was my biggest fear. But, the news was wrong again. Lol  I’ve been making the drives myself and have more crumbs in the van than when there are three of us.
> There was only one day last week where people lined up for gas and ran some stations dry in our area. The following day, the stations all had gas and I guess everyone was filled up, the stations were empty. My previous trip north I forgot to pack jeans. I forgot I wasn’t in Kansas any longer and it gets cold in the mountains of Virginia. Lol   I was in shorts in 34 degree weather. Lol
> Glad you had a nice trip!
> I haven’t been in a park since the new mask policy, but I have been to a few resorts and to Disney Springs. It is real nice to be able to smell Walt Disney World again.


I ran out of gas during the black out of 2003, so I am a bit paranoid about it.  I recognize the situation was very different (Detroit had no power for 5 days), but it left an impression!  I was impressed I thought ahead to pack warmer PJs for the kids, there were plenty of things I did not consider (like 5am coffee upon departure).
I could still smell the Beach/Yacht club lobby through my mask when I went in to pick up A&C dinner, and it melted my heart a little bit.  The abrupt change in mask/spacing does not change much for our family as our munchkins are not yet eligible for vaccination, nor will they be by the next road trip.  Your point makes me think I will want to keep the mask incase we stop at the Northern GA Loves next trip


----------



## Disneyfan754321

dvczerfs said:


> We made it!!!! We picked up the uhaul Wednesday morning. DD and myself loaded it Wednesday afternoon and Thursday morning at 3am we hit the road.
> I haven’t driven a box truck in a few years and after getting out of the northeast pothole belt, it went very smoothly. We hit all the weight stations we were required to, including the agriculture inspection station at the Florida state line. Very nice young man at that station, originally from the garden state, Newark native. Chatted for a while, my guess Is there equipment can just about tell what’s in the truck, asked me if I had any plants or animals and off we went.
> Thursday we drove half way into South Carolina, stayed over night and finished the trip Friday morning. Got unpacked at the storage facility and home by noon.
> I had till Monday at 9am to return the truck but we made better time than I expected.  Only hit one slow up, for about 10 minutes, construction but we kept rolling. Traffic wasn’t bad at all, even drove through Jax at 6:30 am and Orlando, yes I4 at around 8:30am . There was a lot of traffic in the two cities but rolled the rig right through.lol So that’s it for the uhaul trip.
> We had dinner last night at Narcoosee to celebrate, we have been doing a lot of that lately lol.
> One more trip north. I have a small pile of house plants, large pictures and a few box’s I didn’t want to toss in the moving truck.
> We close on our house in Pa on the 28th and the 29th, I’m flying back to Pa to pick up DD car which we left at a friends house with a couple big screen TVs in it and drive it home.
> Im really going to miss my drives. I love it!!!! My family thinks I’m nuts but gives me something to do and I enjoy doing it.
> I’ll keep you posted on the next trip.


I really enjoyed reading about your move. We moved to South Florida  near Thanksgiving. We are headed back to (flying) Texas in two weeks  to officially close out the house there  and drive back with   the other car and other things we left behind. I never thought about the weigh stops.. we got rid of almost everything so we rented a oneway crew cab truck from hertz and a trailer from uhaul... and driving the other car as well.
When we first moved to Florida it was a  hard time to find a rental because all the snowbirds were here. Even though I am three hours away from Disney it still feels so far away.. I thought about a day trip  before it gets hot but there has no availability.
It's funny we hit the FL state line in just a day drive. We were so excited ....... then I realized our home is still 10 hours away. Hopefully this time we can stop and see the blue angels  practice  or make a stop in Orlando just because


----------



## dvczerfs

Disneyfan754321 said:


> I really enjoyed reading about your move. We moved to South Florida  near Thanksgiving. We are headed back to (flying) Texas in two weeks  to officially close out the house there  and drive back with   the other car and other things we left behind. I never thought about the weigh stops.. we got rid of almost everything so we rented a oneway crew cab truck from hertz and a trailer from uhaul... and driving the other car as well.
> When we first moved to Florida it was a  hard time to find a rental because all the snowbirds were here. Even though I am three hours away from Disney it still feels so far away.. I thought about a day trip  before it gets hot but there has no availability.
> It's funny we hit the FL state line in just a day drive. We were so excited ....... then I realized our home is still 10 hours away. Hopefully this time we can stop and see the blue angels  practice  or make a stop in Orlando just because


We got rid of a lot and only rented a 15‘ uhaul. I asked the uhaul rental agent


Disneyfan754321 said:


> I really enjoyed reading about your move. We moved to South Florida  near Thanksgiving. We are headed back to (flying) Texas in two weeks  to officially close out the house there  and drive back with   the other car and other things we left behind. I never thought about the weigh stops.. we got rid of almost everything so we rented a oneway crew cab truck from hertz and a trailer from uhaul... and driving the other car as well.
> When we first moved to Florida it was a  hard time to find a rental because all the snowbirds were here. Even though I am three hours away from Disney it still feels so far away.. I thought about a day trip  before it gets hot but there has no availability.
> It's funny we hit the FL state line in just a day drive. We were so excited ....... then I realized our home is still 10 hours away. Hopefully this time we can stop and see the blue angels  practice  or make a stop in Orlando just because





Disneyfan754321 said:


> I really enjoyed reading about your move. We moved to South Florida  near Thanksgiving. We are headed back to (flying) Texas in two weeks  to officially close out the house there  and drive back with   the other car and other things we left behind. I never thought about the weigh stops.. we got rid of almost everything so we rented a oneway crew cab truck from hertz and a trailer from uhaul... and driving the other car as well.
> When we first moved to Florida it was a  hard time to find a rental because all the snowbirds were here. Even though I am three hours away from Disney it still feels so far away.. I thought about a day trip  before it gets hot but there has no availability.
> It's funny we hit the FL state line in just a day drive. We were so excited ....... then I realized our home is still 10 hours away. Hopefully this time we can stop and see the blue angels  practice  or make a stop in Orlando just because


We didn’t bring much either. We rented a 15’ uhaul. I asked the rental agent about hitting weigh stations and they said no, your not commercial. I googled it and some states yes, some no, some if your over 10k pounds so we just played it safe than sorry. The only place it said about rental trucks etc. was the agriculture inspection at the Florida boarder. The other weigh stations green lighted us so either we were fine or didn’t have to stop. It is a little ruff getting into parks isn’t it. Hopefully it will loosen up shortly.


----------



## dvczerfs

I found the sign!! Lol. I just caught a glimpse of it when I went under it the last time. I’m usually not in the right lane but I was with the uhaul because I was planning on getting off.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 576114
> I found the sign!! Lol. I just caught a glimpse of it when I went under it the last time. I’m usually not in the right lane but I was with the uhaul because I was planning on getting off.


Thank you for this ,  guess we will be stopping..
Did you just drive google maps for me... thanks


----------



## dvczerfs

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Thank you for this ,  guess we will be stopping..
> Did you just drive google maps for me... thanks


Sure. I knew where I seen it so it was pretty easy.


----------



## dvczerfs

Managed to score a pass holder park pass for Epcot today. Got to meet up with some Dis friends. On the way home tonight, I snapped this picture. 
Did I mention how much I love living here? Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Well, drive six in 11 weeks starts tomorrow morning!!!! That’s right around 14,000 miles. (Almost like what I use to drive for work lol) 
Leaving central Florida around 3am, stopping overnight in Roanoke Va. 
Driving to the Poconos, load the van and head back to Roanoke for the night. 
Leave Roanoke 3am Wednesday morning and arrive back home in central Florida Wednesday afternoon. 
The police dogs are going to miss me at Disney Springs for a few days. My day usually starts out by going for the mail, stop at the Springs and do my laps. 
Every few days I’ll stop at Ghiradellis for a chocolate shake but don’t tell my wife. Lol I like walking around the springs when they open, not to many people yet. I’m gonna miss the palm trees that’s for sure. 
I’ll keep you posted on the drive.


----------



## dvczerfs

A little bit of “home” in the daytime before I head north.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

We are driving sunday  from Dallas to South Florida... its asking me to pick a route..
Toll route through central Florida ( my favorite because I get to be in orlando)  or add 10 mins no tolls down i95  from Jacksonville... sadly this is most likely the route to choose because   no tolls for two cars and a uhaul trailer.


----------



## pwdebbie

Disneyfan754321 said:


> We are driving sunday  from Dallas to South Florida... its asking me to pick a route..
> Toll route through central Florida ( my favorite because I get to be in orlando)  or add 10 mins no tolls down i95  from Jacksonville... sadly this is most likely the route to choose because   no tolls for two cars and a uhaul trailer.


Is "no tolls" worth the trade-off in the amount of traffic you are more likely to encounter coming via Jacksonville?  I think I'd rather get the SunPass and be done with it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Toll route through central Florida ( my favorite because I get to be in orlando) or add 10 mins no tolls down i95 from Jacksonville.


I think you'll find that the route through Jacksonville will take a bit longer than just the extra 10 minutes when coming from the west.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Is "no tolls" worth the trade-off in the amount of traffic you are more likely to encounter coming via Jackisonville?  I think I'd rather get the SunPass and be done with it.


Had no trouble today, blew right through Orlando and Jax at 70mph. No traffic. 
(it was 2:45am in Orlando and about 5am in Jax ) lol. 
My sun pass has taken a beating the last few months. Now all three cars have them.


----------



## dvczerfs

ok, so I made this post yesterday and never hit the post button so the days are a bit off. Lol. I’m back home in Florida. Left Florida on Monday, drove to Roanoke. Left Roanoke Tuesday at 2:30am and got to Saylorsburg Pa at 8:30 am. Loaded the van, went to the bank, hit the car wash and back on the road. Drove back to the hotel in Roanoke. Left Roanoke this morning at 3am and made real good time till I95 exit 279, two lanes blocked due to a wreck. Held me up an hour and a half but it was a beautiful day and I had no plans anyway. Glad to be back in Florida!!! I never realized how bad Pa roads are till you drive around Florida for a month.
also, if you are heading south in the next few days, Va, Nc, Sc, Ga….. I’ve never seen so many state troopers in all my life. Five, six cruisers lined up with one trooper out of the car using radar. I set my cruise control for the first time in five years. Lol. Got the tunes going and it’s way to easy to get way above the speed limit.
Now, last leg of the move. Saturday my wife and I fly back to Pa. My mother in law is picking us up at the airport, driving me to saylorsburg to get our daughters car and we are staying at the MIL Saturday night. My wife is staying for the week to visit and flying home next Saturday. I’m jumping in our daughters car Sunday morning at 3am and heading home.
I love the drive. I’m definitely going to miss it.


----------



## dvczerfs

So, this coming sundays drive is going to be a total of 6 round trips in 12 weeks. 
For me that’s about 14,250 miles. I enjoyed them all. I’ve been driving for a living for over 30 years, I was in sales. I really loved being back on the road. I really don’t know what I’m going to do now that everything has been moved to Florida.  I didn’t sleep much or eat very much while on the road as usual. All the trips I was blessed with great weather.
For me, there just isn’t much better than driving down the highway early morning, very little on the road and watching day break start. Eventually watching the sun come up. 
Pulling into rest stops, getting gas. Seeing other road warrior. 
I only regret one thing over the last two months moving down here, that we didn’t do it 30 years ago. Everything is starting to open up again here and people getting back to work and we are really looking forward to the months ahead.


----------



## erin1715

Does anyone have experience using the Uni pass on the inland route from NY to Florida? We have the EZ pass but it seems confusing as to where it will be accepted. I suppose we can take it along and use it if we need to. But just looking for Uni pass experiences. Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

erin1715 said:


> Does anyone have experience using the Uni pass on the inland route from NY to Florida?


Can't answer the specific question but wondering if you would hit any tolls at all on that route?  When I used to live in MA I would encounter tolls only in MA & NY on our way using that inland route.  At least that's all I recall.  What roads specifically are you going to take?


----------



## erin1715

OKW Lover said:


> Can't answer the specific question but wondering if you would hit any tolls at all on that route?  When I used to live in MA I would encounter tolls only in MA & NY on our way using that inland route.  At least that's all I recall.  What roads specifically are you going to take?


Oh good question that I never even considered haha. We’d be taking 81-77-95 and Google maps does say no tolls so I guess that answers my question haha. But I guess if we decide to take 95 most of the way then I’d need it.


----------



## OKW Lover

erin1715 said:


> Oh good question that I never even considered haha. We’d be taking 81-77-95 and Google maps does say no tolls so I guess that answers my question haha. But I guess if we decide to take 95 most of the way then I’d need it.


Great.  So the only issue you might encounter is if you are going to do much driving around Orlando.  There are a lot of toll roads you might encounter if heading somewhere besides WDW, Universal or Sea World.


----------



## erin1715

OKW Lover said:


> Great.  So the only issue you might encounter is if you are going to do much driving around Orlando.  There are a lot of toll roads you might encounter if heading somewhere besides WDW, Universal or Sea World.


We won’t be doing a lot of driving other than maybe a grocery store visit or two. And we’ll be staying on Disney property so driving to the parks.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi everybody!

Got Sirius XM ?
Listen Free Event
May 26- June 8
Just push the button in your car...

siriusxm.com/listen1
up to date channel guide listings


----------



## pwdebbie

erin1715 said:


> Oh good question that I never even considered haha. We’d be taking 81-77-95 and Google maps does say no tolls so I guess that answers my question haha. But I guess if we decide to take 95 most of the way then I’d need it.


Better add 26 in there.  It is 81-77-26-95.  And no tolls (we haven't driven since 2015, but I don't think that any tolls have been added).  We do take 417 off of 95 in the Sanford area to avoid I-4, and that is a toll road.  I gladly pay to avoid I-4!


----------



## CindyTeg

I work in Orlando, live in Virginia and have had EZ Pass from NY for over 30 years.  EZ Pass does work on some roads in Orlando.  I also have Sun Pass and didn't know 408 and parts of 417 in Central Florida took EZ Pass until my EZ Pass account was used and I was doubled billed for a month.  But saw this in the Tampa Bay Times yesterday.  "Florida’s Turnpike Enterprise also announced that E-ZPass customers in other states will be able to use their transponders along the nearly 900 miles of toll roads in Florida."  Here is link to article.  https://www.tampabay.com/news/flori...e-partnership-with-e-zpass-used-in-18-states/.


----------



## dvczerfs

erin1715 said:


> Does anyone have experience using the Uni pass on the inland route from NY to Florida? We have the EZ pass but it seems confusing as to where it will be accepted. I suppose we can take it along and use it if we need to. But just looking for Uni pass experiences. Thanks!


The only place I use my SunPass is I use the express lanes in Charlotte Nc. ( which you don’t have to take the express lanes)
And I use 417 in Florida around Orlando if it’s between 6am and 9pm.
other than that, there is no tolls.
If you happen to jump in the express lanes from start to finish and they use your plate, on I77 in Charlotte, it’s about $10. ( pending on traffic)
I’m going that way tomorrow.


----------



## CindyTeg

Erin1715 said she had an EZ Pass, so she doesn't have to worry about paying by plate.  Around Central Florida, I set my navigation to yes for tolls as I have sat for over 2 hours on I-4 at times.  I work in East Orlando, so 408, 417 and 528 (airport or cruise ships)  are my roads of choice and all are tolls, but worth it.


----------



## erin1715

Now I’m rethinking my route and wanted to see what you all think is best/fastest. I don’t know whether to take the inland route of 81-77-95 or 95 most of the way.
We live close to the NY/PA border so we are thinking of two options for our trip down:
- leave on Sunday afternoon (around 1ish) and knock out a few hours to get through PA until dinner time then stop for the night.
OR
- leave around 3am Monday morning and do a majority of travel Monday before stopping for the evening.
I guess my biggest concern is traffic on 95 around DC. We’ve driven years ago and I remember that being a nightmare. But I know it all depends on timing. We are also traveling with a 2.5 year old so the faster the better.
ETA: It looks like it’s about 5 hours from our home to DC so leaving on a Monday at 3am would put us right in the middle of the commuter traffic so that’s not a good idea if we took 95.


----------



## CindyTeg

I live in Northern VA west of DC. I drive from my house in VA  to Orlando in about 13 to 14 hours going 95 pretty much all the way.  I pick up 95 south of the city.  My suggestion to you is get up Sunday early and drive through DC stopping south of the city as far as you can.   Or even if you leave Sunday afternoon - get south of DC.   Spend the extra time in the car on Sunday.  (you might still have some traffic as weekend but not nearly as stressful as a Monday morning.   Make sure you something like Waze when you are driving as it will tell you the best way to Navigate the beltway. Also your EZ pass will work in Maryland.  I have tried the inland way 66-81-95 as only about an hour west to get to 81, but always wind up with issues on  81 and getting back to 95, so stick to 95 from now on.  I just drove down 3 weeks ago (Friday) and back last week (Monday) and there was not a lot of construction so not to bad.  This is just my opinion and others may have better ideas.


----------



## erin1715

CindyTeg said:


> I live in Northern VA west of DC. I drive from my house in VA  to Orlando in about 13 to 14 hours going 95 pretty much all the way.  I pick up 95 south of the city.  My suggestion to you is get up Sunday early and drive through DC stopping south of the city as far as you can.   Or even if you leave Sunday afternoon - get south of DC.   Spend the extra time in the car on Sunday.  (you might still have some traffic as weekend but not nearly as stressful as a Monday morning.   Make sure you something like Waze when you are driving as it will tell you the best way to Navigate the beltway. Also your EZ pass will work in Maryland.  I have tried the inland way 66-81-95 as only about an hour west to get to 81, but always wind up with issues on  81 and getting back to 95, so stick to 95 from now on.  I just drove down 3 weeks ago (Friday) and back last week (Monday) and there was not a lot of construction so not to bad.  This is just my opinion and others may have better ideas.


Thank you so much for that info. We unfortunately can’t leave early on Sunday because we have church (and my husband is the pastor) so we will shoot to leave that afternoon around my daughters nap time. I do think it’s a good idea if we leave and try to get past DC that first day. I like that idea. Also, I don’t have us checking in to our resort in Disney until Tuesday so if we left Sunday we would still likely stop on Monday night anyway.


----------



## dvczerfs

CindyTeg said:


> Erin1715 said she had an EZ Pass, so she doesn't have to worry about paying by plate.  Around Central Florida, I set my navigation to yes for tolls as I have sat for over 2 hours on I-4 at times.  I work in East Orlando, so 408, 417 and 528 (airport or cruise ships)  are my roads of choice and all are tolls, but worth it.


Well there ya go..


----------



## dvczerfs

Left this morning around 3am. I love driving a car I never drove before. Lol
High beams were going on and off automatically, I shut that off in my cars it drives me nuts. Made it to Walterboro. Very little traffic , just on the south side of Columbia but nothing to slow me down. Leaving tomorrow at 2:30am, just want to get home before all the fun starts. 
That’s it, six round trips in 12 weeks. Everything and everyone is here. 
It’s been a blast!!! 
See ya in the parks!!!


----------



## bluezy

erin1715 said:


> Now I’m rethinking my route and wanted to see what you all think is best/fastest. I don’t know whether to take the inland route of 81-77-95 or 95 most of the way.
> We live close to the NY/PA border so we are thinking of two options for our trip down:
> - leave on Sunday afternoon (around 1ish) and knock out a few hours to get through PA until dinner time then stop for the night.
> OR
> - leave around 3am Monday morning and do a majority of travel Monday before stopping for the evening.
> I guess my biggest concern is traffic on 95 around DC. We’ve driven years ago and I remember that being a nightmare. But I know it all depends on timing. We are also traveling with a 2.5 year old so the faster the better.
> ETA: It looks like it’s about 5 hours from our home to DC so leaving on a Monday at 3am would put us right in the middle of the commuter traffic so that’s not a good idea if we took 95.



We do the I-95 route (DH's choice...he does all the driving) and I agree with the PP who said to get past DC on Sunday.   We live in southeastern PA and we've driven to Disney 8 times.   We usually leave here on a Friday or Saturday morning but we always time it so that we don't hit DC/Baltimore during rush hour.   One time we were planning to leave home around 10:00-11:00 a.m. on a Friday but there was a computer emergency at our church that morning (my DH is the volunteer IT guy for the church) and that needed to be taken care of before we headed out of town.   We ended up hitting the DC area around 4:00.   What a nightmare.  It took us about 2 hours to get through the area.  We prefer to travel through that area early (before 9:00 a.m.) on a Saturday or Sunday as traffic is much lighter those days than during the week (unless it's a federal holiday.   One year the drive home had us in DC at 8:30 a.m. on Memorial Day....there was almost no traffic anywhere.).   One trip we left home on a Sunday afternoon and got to the DC area around 4:00 and it was clear sailing.   So I would recommend doing as much driving as possible on the Sunday you leave.   Definitely get south of DC if you can.   It will make your drive the next morning much easier.   We always say that once we're south of Richmond, VA, it's clear sailing all the way to Orlando.   There could be issues in Jacksonville, but we've never had a problem there as we're usually driving through there early on a Sunday morning.  Same with Orlando -- we've never had issues there either -- there's a lot of cars on the road but they're all moving at the speed limit (other than the time an accident happened about 1/4 of a mile ahead of us and we sat for over an hour until they cleared the road).  We used to split the drive over 2 days and do the bulk of the driving on day 1. We'd stay in Savannah, GA that night.   That gave us about a 4 hour drive the next morning (without stops...but we always stop at the FL Welcome Center and then a quick stop at a Walmart or grocery store for water, snacks, and breakfast stuff for the room).   The last 3 trips we split the drive over 3 days...leaving mid-morning (usually around 9:00) after we drop the dog off at the kennel.   We do about 8 hours of driving that day (depending on weather, traffic, and how long we spend at a restaurant for lunch) and then the 2nd day we drive until we're about 1-2 hours away from DW.   The last morning we try to leave the hotel by about 8:00 so that we're at Disney by about 10:00-11:00.


----------



## pwdebbie

erin1715 said:


> Thank you so much for that info. We unfortunately can’t leave early on Sunday because we have church (and my husband is the pastor) so we will shoot to leave that afternoon around my daughters nap time. I do think it’s a good idea if we leave and try to get past DC that first day. I like that idea. Also, I don’t have us checking in to our resort in Disney until Tuesday so if we left Sunday we would still likely stop on Monday night anyway.


All our trips had us leaving on Sunday after church as well because my husband was a pastor.   We are in south-central PA.  We tried inland route 81-77-26-95 and 15/17 to 95 (too many years ago, I think that was the route numbers).  Much prefer the inland route.  If you are set on 95, you want to be south of Baltimore, DC, AND Richmond before you make your first stop.  Our goal with the inland route was to get past Charolotte and Columbia before stopping.  Orangeburg turned out to be a good place to stop, but that took us until 11:00 p.m., you probably want to stop sooner. 

I may have missed it but when is your trip?  If it is summer, you will encounter summer beach traffic on 95.  Something to take into consideration.


----------



## erin1715

pwdebbie said:


> All our trips had us leaving on Sunday after church as well because my husband was a pastor.   We are in south-central PA.  We tried inland route 81-77-26-95 and 15/17 to 95 (too many years ago, I think that was the route numbers).  Much prefer the inland route.  If you are set on 95, you want to be south of Baltimore, DC, AND Richmond before you make your first stop.  Our goal with the inland route was to get past Charolotte and Columbia before stopping.  Orangeburg turned out to be a good place to stop, but that took us until 11:00 p.m., you probably want to stop sooner.
> 
> I may have missed it but when is your trip?  If it is summer, you will encounter summer beach traffic on 95.  Something to take into consideration.


That’s good information too. Our trip is early august so maybe taking the inland route is best to avoid beach traffic on 95. If we left Sunday we can try to get as far as possible that day since anything we get that day is just gravy since we don’t plan to check in until Tuesday anyway. But I don’t think we’d drive into the evening too late.


----------



## justreading

erin1715 said:


> That’s good information too. Our trip is early august so maybe taking the inland route is best to avoid beach traffic on 95. If we left Sunday we can try to get as far as possible that day since anything we get that day is just gravy since we don’t plan to check in until Tuesday anyway. But I don’t think we’d drive into the evening too late.


I've stayed at these hotels and can recommend.  Not sure how they'll fit in with your plans.  
- Hampton Inn in Harrsonburg Va South (43 Covenant Drive)
- Hampton Inn Walterboro, SC
- Hampton Inn Palm Coast FL.  (150 Flagger Plaza Drive)  only about 1.5 hours to WDW from here!


----------



## AlexCalWil

It’s been a busy few months, but we’re finally getting ready to make the big drive down. We’re leaving from central NJ Thursday afternoon and driving through the night with hopes of missing some of the summer traffic on I95 and have the baby and toddler sleep through a big chunk of the trip. Hoping to arrive around Lunch on Friday.
Our anticipated route is NJTP Exit 8 to the Delaware Memorial Bridge and then down to Dover to pick up a friend. From there we’ll pick up 301 and head towards the eastern beltway and then I95 straight on to FL. Then we’ll take 295 East around JAX and then 95 to I4. Depending on traffic we jump onto 417 or stay on I4. 
The hot and humid weather here has been like WDW boot camp. If we’re going sweat, we might as well be in Florida.


----------



## AnnaS

AlexCalWil said:


> It’s been a busy few months, but we’re finally getting ready to make the big drive down. We’re leaving from central NJ Thursday afternoon and driving through the night with hopes of missing some of the summer traffic on I95 and have the baby and toddler sleep through a big chunk of the trip. Hoping to arrive around Lunch on Friday.
> Our anticipated route is NJTP Exit 8 to the Delaware Memorial Bridge and then down to Dover to pick up a friend. From there we’ll pick up 301 and head towards the eastern beltway and then I95 straight on to FL. Then we’ll take 295 East around JAX and then 95 to I4. Depending on traffic we jump onto 417 or stay on I4.
> The hot and humid weather here has been like WDW boot camp. If we’re going sweat, we might as well be in Florida.



Safe travels and have fun!


----------



## mjmyers10

We have done both 95 and the inland route from PA. The inland route is a bit longer mileage wise but generally better with traffic. The exception is if there is an incident on I-81. Our last trip saw a 20 mile backup going North (luckily we were going South at the time). 

We make our next trip this Wednesday but it is our first time brining our travel trailer with us. 95 is the route that was decided and going to break up into 3 nights. Our goal is to get to Alexandria, VA on Wednesday (leaving after school) then to Lumberton by Thursday. Friday we get to Jacksonville and the final leg on Saturday.


----------



## BethanyMouse

For those of you driving from the New Jersey area- on your way home- where is a good stopping point?  We would like to drive the majority of the way home on the first day.  We were hoping to stop in Virginia or North Carolina.  Any advice?


----------



## dato63

Disneyfan754321 said:


> We are driving sunday  from Dallas to South Florida... its asking me to pick a route..
> Toll route through central Florida ( my favorite because I get to be in orlando)  or add 10 mins no tolls down i95  from Jacksonville... sadly this is most likely the route to choose because   no tolls for two cars and a uhaul trailer.



Did you end up going through Jacksonville?    I've been looking at a similar situation - from Houston.    It looks like the toll roads are no longer cash (been a while since we have been to Disney).    Going to be in a rental car, so don't want to have them invoice the registered owner of the car.    

We aren't going until Christmas, and Jacksonville has a few neat displays - so thinking of just stopping there for the night.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

dato63 said:


> Did you end up going through Jacksonville?    I've been looking at a similar situation - from Houston.    It looks like the toll roads are no longer cash (been a while since we have been to Disney).    Going to be in a rental car, so don't want to have them invoice the registered owner of the car.
> 
> We aren't going until Christmas, and Jacksonville has a few neat displays - so thinking of just stopping there for the night.


We decided not to,   advice given said that it would be longer than stated  from here on  dis and people in florida... we ended up using my moms  Texas toll tag and just paid her back.
We were in a rental car and a uhaul trailer.
( I mailed her toll tag back)


----------



## mjmyers10

BethanyMouse said:


> For those of you driving from the New Jersey area- on your way home- where is a good stopping point? We would like to drive the majority of the way home on the first day. We were hoping to stop in Virginia or North Carolina. Any advice?



We have stayed many times at the Hampton Inn in Emporia, VA. My BIL stayed at some tiny homes in Rocky Mount, NC last year and loved it.


----------



## BC1836

Indeed, Emporia is a good stop. We used the Holiday Inn Express there for many years. On the road home by 9 am and we'd be back at the Jersey Shore by 4 pm.


----------



## erin1715

What is everyone’s strategy or recommendation for reserving a hotel? Do you wait to see how far you can drive and then check the apps for a reservation? Or do you reserve something just in case and then cancel at the last minute if necessary?
We will be traveling from upstate NY to Disney beginning of august with our toddler and I don’t want to be stuck without a hotel room! We’ll likely be traveling the inland route.


----------



## yaya74

What time should I leave North New Jersey in order to avoid the traffic in DC and Richmond VA area?


----------



## OKW Lover

erin1715 said:


> What is everyone’s strategy or recommendation for reserving a hotel? Do you wait to see how far you can drive and then check the apps for a reservation? Or do you reserve something just in case and then cancel at the last minute if necessary?


We look at the whole trip and break it down into manageable pieces.  We typically don't care to drive longer than 8 hours in a day.  So, before we leave we book hotels that will take approximately that long to get to.  

Be aware that many hotels no longer allow you to cancel the same day.  That means that booking a reservation ahead of time with the intent of canceling if you want to go further could be costly.


----------



## amcnj

yaya74 said:


> What time should I leave North New Jersey in order to avoid the traffic in DC and Richmond VA area?



What day of the week and time of day are you thinking of leaving?

If I recall correctly, the common wisdom was to avoid DC on weekdays between 6 am and 10 am, and then again from 3 pm to 7 pm. But weekends can have different patterns, and the time of year can affect weekend volume.

Personally I always tried to be passing DC around 5:30 am.


----------



## bluezy

erin1715 said:


> What is everyone’s strategy or recommendation for reserving a hotel? Do you wait to see how far you can drive and then check the apps for a reservation? Or do you reserve something just in case and then cancel at the last minute if necessary?
> We will be traveling from upstate NY to Disney beginning of august with our toddler and I don’t want to be stuck without a hotel room! We’ll likely be traveling the inland route.



We travel from PA (via I-95) and for the last several trips we just booked our rooms along the way.  However, we stop driving for the day by about 5 or 6:00 at the latest which makes it a little easier to get rooms because most people don't stop until a bit later in the evening.  It also allows us plenty of time to continue traveling if we can't find a room right away.   Once we're about finished driving for the day (we don't wait until we hit the point of exhaustion, we stop as soon as we feel like we're approaching our driving limit for the day), we pull off at an exit that has numerous hotels and then start checking various apps for rates and availability.   We usually have no trouble finding a room like that.  I think there were two times (out of probably 12 hotel nights over various trips) that we couldn't find rooms at the first exit we stopped at.  In both of those cases we just checked the apps for rooms at the next exit and booked them right away so we knew we had them.  

We used to always book a room ahead of time but once travel apps became popular we decided to start to "wing it" on the drive.   Because we're flexible about what hotel chain we stay at (usually Choice hotels, or Hilton or Hilton properties) and where we stop for the night, this has worked well for us.   In fact, we've gotten some pretty awesome rooms at very reasonable prices.


----------



## amcnj

erin1715 said:


> What is everyone’s strategy or recommendation for reserving a hotel? Do you wait to see how far you can drive and then check the apps for a reservation? Or do you reserve something just in case and then cancel at the last minute if necessary?
> We will be traveling from upstate NY to Disney beginning of august with our toddler and I don’t want to be stuck without a hotel room! We’ll likely be traveling the inland route.



Definitely check the cancellation policies. It was convenient when you could cancel up till 6 PM of check-in day. But many require by midnight the day before now.

If you can’t find any with generous cancellation policies, the only alternatives are to book where you’d like to end up that day, or take your chances on locating a place on the road.

If you opt for the latter, I would suggest checking out possible stopping places ahead of time so you have the names and phone numbers of hotels with you. Get some for hotels in locations before and after where you hope to stop. This way if you decide you want to stop within say the next theee hours, figure where you will be then and start dialing, modifying your stopping point based on room availability.


----------



## TheHamm

erin1715 said:


> What is everyone’s strategy or recommendation for reserving a hotel? Do you wait to see how far you can drive and then check the apps for a reservation? Or do you reserve something just in case and then cancel at the last minute if necessary?
> We will be traveling from upstate NY to Disney beginning of august with our toddler and I don’t want to be stuck without a hotel room! We’ll likely be traveling the inland route.


When road tripping, we always book on the fly, unclear how far the drivers can make it, or how many stops will be necessary along the way.  I did watch availability dwindle on our last drive, which was surprising to me.  There was quite a bit of availability and at about 6pm the hotels in our target area started to dwindle, I finally booked something around 10pm because I got nervous.  Disclaimer: This methodology absolutely failed over a holiday weekend before we had kids and we stayed in the world's worst Motel 6, and wished we had just slept in the back of the car.


----------



## AaronInWI

erin1715 said:


> What is everyone’s strategy or recommendation for reserving a hotel? Do you wait to see how far you can drive and then check the apps for a reservation? Or do you reserve something just in case and then cancel at the last minute if necessary?
> We will be traveling from upstate NY to Disney beginning of august with our toddler and I don’t want to be stuck without a hotel room! We’ll likely be traveling the inland route.


We always book ahead of time for a few reasons. I like having a known stopping point so I can tell myself "X hours until we arrive". It also is one less thing to stress over on the drive down. This is particularly important for my wife since I'm the sole driver on our trips, which means she'd be responsible for finding and booking the hotel on the road and she's not crazy about that. And as a previous poster said, we also break down the trip into chunks. I do this for all of our road trips. For instance when we drive to Arizona from Wisconsin, I know I can make it about 14 hours in one stretch before I need to stop for the day. So I just pick major cities on the route until I find one around 13-14 hours.


----------



## mster425

Just made the round trip from the Philly area. Took 95 ways. Stopped at the Hampton Inn in Roanoke Rapids on the way down. Recommend because there is a Starbucks at that exit too!

On the way home we stopped at the Tru by Hilton in Rocky Mount. This chain was new to me and feels like a hip European hostel, not in a bad way.  The rooms are new and clean but very loud. The place was also bumping at 1am and there was a huge line to check in. I would stay at the chain again but maybe not this particular one.

One thing I'll do differently next time on the way home is to make sure I'm in VA in time to use the express lanes north, they close at 10:30 AM


----------



## vail2denver

Wow, this thread is an incredible resource and motivator LOL. Some people's road journeys and frequencies of going are very impressive. I've only been twice as a child, and currently in beginning phases of planning out the roundtrip from Vail to Denver and then onwards to Orlando. Looks like it's about 1,800 miles/ 27 hours. We have a 2 year old and a 4 year old. The longest we could probably spend driving is 5-6 hours/day, which is just fine as this is going to be a "road trip" style vacation. Looking to take 3 weeks off work in August. 2 weeks driving back and forth and 1 week having fun at Disney.

*Question:*

Does anybody have any "must see" kid friendly destinations along the way from Colorado to Florida? My wife and I love hiking/outdoors, and the kids enjoy it also (though not for prolonged periods of time obviously)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello everyone!  How is everyone doing? 74 days to go till we spend a week at The Grand, theme park view. We are getting excited for our stay and the 10 mile drive to the resort. Lol I’m planning on making a driving trip back north sometime in August, have some things I have to get done. 
We are still in temporary housing. Very long story but a few days before we settled on our house in Pa., which all went well, our realtor and great friend here in Florida was diagnosed with COVID. His wife and himself both ended up in icu and sad to say, his wife did not make it. He spent three weeks in the hospital, almost three weeks in a rehab and went home this past Friday. It is going to be a long road back for him, he has a lot of hurdles to overcome.
His story made national news if you happened to catch it. Any way, we are in a bit of a hold pattern here but will be back in the game very shortly. 
I have been spending a lot of time at the Springs, morning walks. I hit the parks when available and we have been hitting every restaurant on property and sometimes more than once. Lol
I am looking forward to finding our own home and finding a job and getting back  in the swing of things. I was not ready to retire. Lol 
I went from going 100 percent full blast to stop. Lol 
Now we are just waiting for Elsa to make her way past us. 
so that’s what has been going on with us. 
Happy driving everyone!!!!


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone!  How is everyone doing? 74 days to go till we spend a week at The Grand, theme park view. We are getting excited for our stay and the 10 mile drive to the resort. Lol I’m planning on making a driving trip back north sometime in August, have some things I have to get done.
> We are still in temporary housing. Very long story but a few days before we settled on our house in Pa., which all went well, our realtor and great friend here in Florida was diagnosed with COVID. His wife and himself both ended up in icu and sad to say, his wife did not make it. He spent three weeks in the hospital, almost three weeks in a rehab and went home this past Friday. It is going to be a long road back for him, he has a lot of hurdles to overcome.
> His story made national news if you happened to catch it. Any way, we are in a bit of a hold pattern here but will be back in the game very shortly.
> I have been spending a lot of time at the Springs, morning walks. I hit the parks when available and we have been hitting every restaurant on property and sometimes more than once. Lol
> I am looking forward to finding our own home and finding a job and getting back  in the swing of things. I was not ready to retire. Lol
> I went from going 100 percent full blast to stop. Lol
> Now we are just waiting for Elsa to make her way past us.
> so that’s what has been going on with us.
> Happy driving everyone!!!!


So sorry to hear that about your realtor/friend and his wife. Prayers to the family. Sounds like you are still getting used to your new normal! Lol! Best of luck finding a home soon!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone!  How is everyone doing? 74 days to go till we spend a week at The Grand, theme park view. We are getting excited for our stay and the 10 mile drive to the resort. Lol I’m planning on making a driving trip back north sometime in August, have some things I have to get done.
> We are still in temporary housing. Very long story but a few days before we settled on our house in Pa., which all went well, our realtor and great friend here in Florida was diagnosed with COVID. His wife and himself both ended up in icu and sad to say, his wife did not make it. He spent three weeks in the hospital, almost three weeks in a rehab and went home this past Friday. It is going to be a long road back for him, he has a lot of hurdles to overcome.
> His story made national news if you happened to catch it. Any way, we are in a bit of a hold pattern here but will be back in the game very shortly.
> I have been spending a lot of time at the Springs, morning walks. I hit the parks when available and we have been hitting every restaurant on property and sometimes more than once. Lol
> I am looking forward to finding our own home and finding a job and getting back  in the swing of things. I was not ready to retire. Lol
> I went from going 100 percent full blast to stop. Lol
> Now we are just waiting for Elsa to make her way past us.
> so that’s what has been going on with us.
> Happy driving everyone!!!!


That’s terrible about your realtor. I did hear a story similar to that but not sure if it was the same one. 
isn’t Disney hiring a lot of people?? That would be a good retirement job, right? 
You are living the dream!!! 
We will be there the end of July. Sounds kinda funny to say you’re staying at the GF when you’re only 10 miles away. But I get that you’re DVC. LOL


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone!  How is everyone doing? 74 days to go till we spend a week at The Grand, theme park view. We are getting excited for our stay and the 10 mile drive to the resort. Lol I’m planning on making a driving trip back north sometime in August, have some things I have to get done.
> We are still in temporary housing. Very long story but a few days before we settled on our house in Pa., which all went well, our realtor and great friend here in Florida was diagnosed with COVID. His wife and himself both ended up in icu and sad to say, his wife did not make it. He spent three weeks in the hospital, almost three weeks in a rehab and went home this past Friday. It is going to be a long road back for him, he has a lot of hurdles to overcome.
> His story made national news if you happened to catch it. Any way, we are in a bit of a hold pattern here but will be back in the game very shortly.
> I have been spending a lot of time at the Springs, morning walks. I hit the parks when available and we have been hitting every restaurant on property and sometimes more than once. Lol
> I am looking forward to finding our own home and finding a job and getting back  in the swing of things. I was not ready to retire. Lol
> I went from going 100 percent full blast to stop. Lol
> Now we are just waiting for Elsa to make her way past us.
> so that’s what has been going on with us.
> Happy driving everyone!!!!





dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone!  How is everyone doing? 74 days to go till we spend a week at The Grand, theme park view. We are getting excited for our stay and the 10 mile drive to the resort. Lol I’m planning on making a driving trip back north sometime in August, have some things I have to get done.
> We are still in temporary housing. Very long story but a few days before we settled on our house in Pa., which all went well, our realtor and great friend here in Florida was diagnosed with COVID. His wife and himself both ended up in icu and sad to say, his wife did not make it. He spent three weeks in the hospital, almost three weeks in a rehab and went home this past Friday. It is going to be a long road back for him, he has a lot of hurdles to overcome.
> His story made national news if you happened to catch it. Any way, we are in a bit of a hold pattern here but will be back in the game very shortly.
> I have been spending a lot of time at the Springs, morning walks. I hit the parks when available and we have been hitting every restaurant on property and sometimes more than once. Lol
> I am looking forward to finding our own home and finding a job and getting back  in the swing of things. I was not ready to retire. Lol
> I went from going 100 percent full blast to stop. Lol
> Now we are just waiting for Elsa to make her way past us.
> so that’s what has been going on with us.
> Happy driving everyone!!!!


I'm so sorry to hear about your friends illness (and ongoing troubles) and the death of his wife. Maybe you being close by will help him both recover and cope with his loss. 
Good luck with your house hunting and keep enjoying your time off!!   Stay safe during Elsa.  I'll be driving down your way later this year.


----------



## dvczerfs

deedeew80 said:


> So sorry to hear that about your realtor/friend and his wife. Prayers to the family. Sounds like you are still getting used to your new normal! Lol! Best of luck finding a home soon!


Lol. I never in a million years thought I would miss going to work. Lol 
Although I do go on property one way or another just about every day, Im bored. 
It’s hard to explain. I miss hating mondays, I miss looking forward to Friday and the weekends. If I wasn’t here, I don’t know what I would do with myself.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> That’s terrible about your realtor. I did hear a story similar to that but not sure if it was the same one.
> isn’t Disney hiring a lot of people?? That would be a good retirement job, right?
> You are living the dream!!!
> We will be there the end of July. Sounds kinda funny to say you’re staying at the GF when you’re only 10 miles away. But I get that you’re DVC. LOL


He was on the local news down here and that night a friend from Pa. said he was on, I think it was ABC nightly news. Disney is hiring a lot of restaurant people, housekeeping. They are looking for bus drivers but I can’t get a Florida driver’s license till I get a permanent address. We are paying cash at the Grand lol, That trip was planned before we moved and it was supposed to be at the Contemporary. With all the construction they moved us to the Grand. I’m building up my points so next year, hopefully things will calm down a bit, we can stay for long weekends. Being so close now, its kind of weird staying on property, it’s just as easy driving home. Lol 
Give a yell when you get down here, we can meet up for a quick hello if you want to. 
The Spring stores are all hiring also. I’ve been kicking around the idea of being a TSO with TSA at the Orlando airport. Half decent benifits and I could go full or part time. But kind of holding off till we find a house. With my wife and daughter both working from home, we are not tied down a small area to look for a house, we can expand our landing zone. 
Ill keep you posted.


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your friends illness (and ongoing troubles) and the death of his wife. Maybe you being close by will help him both recover and cope with his loss.
> Good luck with your house hunting and keep enjoying your time off!!   Stay safe during Elsa.  I'll be driving down your way later this year.


Thank you!  Thankfully Elsa is looking like just another summer day around here. Lol 
We had a pretty good storm this afternoon but nothing to do with Elsa and we get those everyday around here. THIS, is why I wanted to live near Orlando. When we were down during Wilma and Erma, the Orlando area is where all the electric trucks were staged.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> He was on the local news down here and that night a friend from Pa. said he was on, I think it was ABC nightly news. Disney is hiring a lot of restaurant people, housekeeping. They are looking for bus drivers but I can’t get a Florida driver’s license till I get a permanent address. We are paying cash at the Grand lol, That trip was planned before we moved and it was supposed to be at the Contemporary. With all the construction they moved us to the Grand. I’m building up my points so next year, hopefully things will calm down a bit, we can stay for long weekends. Being so close now, its kind of weird staying on property, it’s just as easy driving home. Lol
> Give a yell when you get down here, we can meet up for a quick hello if you want to.
> The Spring stores are all hiring also. I’ve been kicking around the idea of being a TSO with TSA at the Orlando airport. Half decent benifits and I could go full or part time. But kind of holding off till we find a house. With my wife and daughter both working from home, we are not tied down a small area to look for a house, we can expand our landing zone.
> Ill keep you posted.


I’ll message you when we’re down.


----------



## pwdebbie

vail2denver said:


> Wow, this thread is an incredible resource and motivator LOL. Some people's road journeys and frequencies of going are very impressive. I've only been twice as a child, and currently in beginning phases of planning out the roundtrip from Vail to Denver and then onwards to Orlando. Looks like it's about 1,800 miles/ 27 hours. We have a 2 year old and a 4 year old. The longest we could probably spend driving is 5-6 hours/day, which is just fine as this is going to be a "road trip" style vacation. Looking to take 3 weeks off work in August. 2 weeks driving back and forth and 1 week having fun at Disney.
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Does anybody have any "must see" kid friendly destinations along the way from Colorado to Florida? My wife and I love hiking/outdoors, and the kids enjoy it also (though not for prolonged periods of time obviously)
> 
> Thanks y'all.




No info to give you but want to say you are brave!  But I bet the road trip will be fun.  So glad you realize at the outset that you won't be on the road all day, day after day. Keep us updated on your plans.


----------



## AaronInWI

vail2denver said:


> Wow, this thread is an incredible resource and motivator LOL. Some people's road journeys and frequencies of going are very impressive. I've only been twice as a child, and currently in beginning phases of planning out the roundtrip from Vail to Denver and then onwards to Orlando. Looks like it's about 1,800 miles/ 27 hours. We have a 2 year old and a 4 year old. The longest we could probably spend driving is 5-6 hours/day, which is just fine as this is going to be a "road trip" style vacation. Looking to take 3 weeks off work in August. 2 weeks driving back and forth and 1 week having fun at Disney.
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Does anybody have any "must see" kid friendly destinations along the way from Colorado to Florida? My wife and I love hiking/outdoors, and the kids enjoy it also (though not for prolonged periods of time obviously)
> 
> Thanks y'all.


Welcome to the thread! We don't have any kids, so we tend to power through the drive with just stops for gas, food, and bathroom breaks. The one other stop we make every time is Ellis Brothers Pecans in Vienna, GA, about 2 hours south of Atlanta. They have a decent sized store with various covered pecans (chocolate covered, praline, etc.) to sample (at least they did have samples pre-COVID) and of course buy, along with other things like salsas, BBQ sauces, pecan pies and other baked goods, jellies and jams, and so on. We normally get a few varieties of candied and plain pecans and a few other items to snack on for the week and enjoy when we get home. 

Oh, and of course the Florida Welcome Center is a must stop for us as well. They used to have free OJ and grapefruit juice, then they stopped offering it, but I think I read that it returned last July. There's also a "Welcome To Florida" sign and a big dolphin statute that you can get your picture in front of, which can also provide the added bonus of preparing you to stand in lines waiting for them. At least, the one on I-75 has those things. Not sure about the others. Enjoy! Sounds like you have a great leisurely trip planned!


----------



## yaya74

Just came home from our 3rd road trip to WDW from North NJ. This time was our first time driving a Tesla Model 3 Long Range down to WDW. Here was our schedule:

Day 1:
Left North NJ around 10:30pm. In the past we left by 5am and would get stuck between DC and Richmond VA in the traffic. Arrived at Pooler GA the next day around 3pm for the night. Stayed at Embassy Hotel (Not recommending that place. Bad front desk who overcharged our credit card.)  Savannah Airport has the lowest charging rate. 

Day 2: 
Left Pooler around 8am. Arrived at Kissimmi just before 2pm. 

Departure Day:
Left WDW around 8am and drove over night back to North NJ. We only stopped to charge the car. We also stopped at the Biden Welcoming Center in DE for 1.5 hour to nap in the car due to exhaustion. Got home around 8am the next day 

Difference between driving a hybrid SUV vs. EV on a road trip:
Although it took more time to charge the vehicle than to fill up the gas tank, we didn't feel as exhausted as before. We would stop about every 2-2.5 hours to charge our car. The time that took to charge the car was about 20-30 minutes each time.  Enough for us to take bathroom breaks, get food, and stretch. What bothered us the most was the seats of Tesla. Those seats are so hard and hurt our tushes. 

This entire road trip cost us about $120 to charge/fuel the car. The Embassy Hotel at Kissimmi has free Tesla Destination Charging station which saved us about $12-$15.


----------



## mamabunny

vail2denver said:


> Wow, this thread is an incredible resource and motivator LOL. Some people's road journeys and frequencies of going are very impressive. I've only been twice as a child, and currently in beginning phases of planning out the roundtrip from Vail to Denver and then onwards to Orlando. Looks like it's about 1,800 miles/ 27 hours. We have a 2 year old and a 4 year old. The longest we could probably spend driving is 5-6 hours/day, which is just fine as this is going to be a "road trip" style vacation. Looking to take 3 weeks off work in August. 2 weeks driving back and forth and 1 week having fun at Disney.
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Does anybody have any "must see" kid friendly destinations along the way from Colorado to Florida? My wife and I love hiking/outdoors, and the kids enjoy it also (though not for prolonged periods of time obviously)
> 
> Thanks y'all.



Howdy almost neighbor! I live in the Tulsa area, and we frequently drive down.  We tend to do 400 miles per day (on average) and typically stay in the Memphis TN area and either Marianna FL or Dothan AL before heading on to WDW.  (And yes - we book ahead for every trip, but we book directly with each hotel; we are "regulars" at several hotels, and I require rooms with a roll-in shower that will be friendly for my mobility issues).  

If you stop through Tulsa, I can highly recommend the new park on Riverside Drive for the kiddos; *The Gathering Place* has won awards and gets high praise from local families with children of all ages.  Overnight in Tulsa, I would stay in Broken Arrow to avoid rush traffic; the Rose District there is a charming slice of their old downtown that the adults will enjoy - a great place to stroll around in the evenings. 

All along the route we take, there are "Giant" things to look at; several giant animal statues, a water tower painted like a giant peach, even a statue of a giant peanut!

​ (Oh, so many signs for boiled p-nuts! LOL) and we always keep a lookout for our first "wild palms" - those are palm trees that are not deliberately planted as landscaping, and they have become a family tradition!  As my mama used to say, there are parts of this trip that have "a big case of the scenics", so keep a camera handy!  

From Tulsa - take the Muskogee Turnpike East/South to I-40, then go east to Memphis, (to avoid rush hour the next morning, stay in Southaven MS, or Olive Branch MS) then it's 22 east across Mississippi...  One note here:  You may be tempted to stop at the Starbucks that *appears* nearest the highway in Tupleo - be warned, it's a 30 minute detour off the interstate to get to it, because of how they designed the exits.  You can see the highway from the Starbucks, but you can't get there from here! It's a quick 10 minutes back on to the highway though... LOL  ...on to Birmingham AL where you will follow 65 south to Montgomery (say it like a native: "MONT-gom-rhee") and then State road 231 down through Troy to Dothan; you *can* go east here to Bainbridge GA, but rooms there are often hard to find on the fly, especially since Hurricane Micheal flattened them a few years ago.  Better luck in Dothan AL (Holiday Inn Express or TownPlace Suites), or Marianna, FL (Fairfield Inn & Suites) where we will pick up I-10 east, cross into the Eastern time zone, and then pass through Tallahassee.  If you want a fun stop in Tallahassee proper, look for *Lofty Pursuits *- they are just off the exit of I-10, and I can highly recommend the old-fashioned cherry phosphate!  (Also, their YouTube channel is just cool to watch LOL)

​
After Tallahassee, you are not far now - take 75 south, and then catch State 91- the turnpike - to 427 South (also a toll road).  Last exit for us is Western Way... and (pre-COVID, pre-50th repaint) you get this:  

​
That's *our* trip, from Tulsa to WDW - all in all, it's exactly 1201 miles from our front door to POFQ.  

Sorry I don't have more kidlet-friendly ideas for you; there are (of course) tons of places that will happily separate you from your money along the way, but there just aren't a lot of playgrounds or even attractions that I think might be interesting to littles along the way.  Having said that, I think I can find my (now adult) daughter's old Sesame Street cassette tape that we used to listen to non-stop in the minivan - I still know all the words to "Honker Ducky Dinger Jamboree" and "Ten Tiny Turtles"!!!  

I hope y'all have a great trip - be sure to keep an ice chest in the car with lots of cold water; it gets *hot* that time of year, and I promise, you'll be glad you have it!  (pro tip: fill up the ice chest every morning when you fill up with gas; get one with a drain plug for ease, and if you use hotel ice, don't use it for anything but keeping stuff cold!)


----------



## erin1715

Okay I need some more advice about our route. We are driving from upstate NY but really we live on the border of NY/PA. The plan is to take 81-95 all the way down to Disney. Here is my initial plan but I’m unsure about the plan for our first day so I’d love feedback:
Day 1 (sunday) - reach Fredericksburg VA 6.5 hours
Day 2 - reach Savannah GA 8 hours
Day 3 - reach Disney 4.5 hours

Our first day we will be leaving home around noon-1pm and I’m unsure if we should try to make it farther or stop for the night before the DC chaos and wake up early Monday morning to try to miss the traffic. And I don’t know if Fredericksburg is a good place to stop or if it’s too busy. Thoughts?

ETA we cannot leave any earlier on our first day, Sunday.


----------



## justreading

erin1715 said:


> Okay I need some more advice about our route. We are driving from upstate NY but really we live on the border of NY/PA. The plan is to take 81-95 all the way down to Disney. Here is my initial plan but I’m unsure about the plan for our first day so I’d love feedback:
> Day 1 (sunday) - reach Fredericksburg VA 6.5 hours
> Day 2 - reach Savannah GA 8 hours
> Day 3 - reach Disney 4.5 hours
> 
> Our first day we will be leaving home around noon-1pm and I’m unsure if we should try to make it farther or stop for the night before the DC chaos and wake up early Monday morning to try to miss the traffic. And I don’t know if Fredericksburg is a good place to stop or if it’s too busy. Thoughts?
> 
> ETA we cannot leave any earlier on our first day, Sunday.



I can't give you advice about driving 95 but driving 81 to 95 I can recommend harrisonburg va and walterboro sc.


----------



## pwdebbie

erin1715 said:


> Okay I need some more advice about our route. We are driving from upstate NY but really we live on the border of NY/PA. The plan is to take 81-95 all the way down to Disney. Here is my initial plan but I’m unsure about the plan for our first day so I’d love feedback:
> Day 1 (sunday) - reach Fredericksburg VA 6.5 hours
> Day 2 - reach Savannah GA 8 hours
> Day 3 - reach Disney 4.5 hours
> 
> Our first day we will be leaving home around noon-1pm and I’m unsure if we should try to make it farther or stop for the night before the DC chaos and wake up early Monday morning to try to miss the traffic. And I don’t know if Fredericksburg is a good place to stop or if it’s too busy. Thoughts?
> 
> ETA we cannot leave any earlier on our first day, Sunday.


I live off of 81 in south-central PA.  I'm not sure how you are planning to get to 95.  You would be cutting over to 95 much sooner than the recommended "inland route" that I've used.  I do 81 to 77 to 26 to 95.  Looks to me like you might be planning 81 - 15 - 17 - 95? Honestly, you want to stay away from 95 until you are much farther south because of the beach traffic.


----------



## erin1715

pwdebbie said:


> I live off of 81 in south-central PA.  I'm not sure how you are planning to get to 95.  You would be cutting over to 95 much sooner than the recommended "inland route" that I've used.  I do 81 to 77 to 26 to 95.  Looks to me like you might be planning 81 - 15 - 17 - 95? Honestly, you want to stay away from 95 until you are much farther south because of the beach traffic.


I know. I keep getting mixed replies with whether or not I should stay on 95 most of the way or go the inland route. A lot of ppl say the truck traffic on the inland route is a nightmare as well as if there is an accident then there is no way to get around it. So I’ve been wavering on which route to take.


----------



## mamabunny

erin1715 said:


> I know. I keep getting mixed replies with whether or not I should stay on 95 most of the way or go the inland route. A lot of ppl say the truck traffic on the inland route is a nightmare as well as if there is an accident then there is no way to get around it. So I’ve been wavering on which route to take.



Regardless of the route you take, plan for morning rush hour on the days you will start on the road.  

What our family has historically done is try to stay on the "far" side of a major city, so that we can have good choices of hotels (restaurants, gas stations, etc.) but we are going "against" rush hour traffic in the morning when we leave the hotel and start the next day's drive.

So an example from my drive is Memphis TN:  We travel through there basically from the west, and then head south-east out of town on I-22.  We don't stay in West Memphis, or Memphis on the way down; we stay on the east/south east side of town which is either Southaven MS or Olive Branch MS.  In the morning, we can leave whenever we want, because all of the traffic is going *into* the city, and we are *outward* bound.


----------



## bluezy

erin1715 said:


> I know. I keep getting mixed replies with whether or not I should stay on 95 most of the way or go the inland route. A lot of ppl say the truck traffic on the inland route is a nightmare as well as if there is an accident then there is no way to get around it. So I’ve been wavering on which route to take.



We're in eastern PA -- about 5 miles off of the PA turnpike/476.  We've done this drive numerous times.   Personally, I'd take 81 to 476 to 95.   You're traveling on a Sunday.  Traffic should be pretty light since it's a weekend.   I'd definitely try to get past DC if you can.   You will have traffic in the Richmond area regardless of what time of day you go through there so just be prepared for that.   Once you're past Richmond, it's clear sailing (unless there is an accident) until the Jacksonville area -- which has a beltway if you want to avoid most of the traffic.  We're usually travelling through Jacksonville early on a Sunday morning so we don't take the beltway because there's not a ton of traffic at that time.   I just checked my notes and when we made the drive in 2016, we stayed at the Hyatt in Fredericksburg, VA.  I don't really have any notes about it but I _didn't_ say "never stay here again" or "scary area" so it must have been ok.    My notes also indicate that we left the hotel at 7:45 in the morning and we arrived in Kingsland, GA (just north of the FL border) at 6:00 and stayed at a Comfort Suites there.   The next morning we left the hotel at 7:45 and were at DW at 11:45.   We always stop at the FL Welcome center so we probably spent 15-20 minutes there because we actually arrived before it opened at 8:00.  I also know that we got a text from Disney around 9:30ish that morning saying our room wasn't ready yet and they'd let us know when it was.  We had already planned to stop at Walmart for some snacks and breakfast foods for the room so we just lingered there for awhile (probably about 30-40 minutes) before heading to the resort (where we received our "your room is ready" text just as we walked in the door of the lobby).   The FL WC and Walmart stops are included in the 4-hour travel time.   We've stayed at a Comfort Suites in Savannah, GA (Port Wentworth) a few times and I know it's usually about a 4 hour drive to DW from there with a quick FL WC stop and really fast Walmart stop.


----------



## thegash35

.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello my friends, just an update for the people following along on this incredibly journey. Today, after five days of looking for our Florida dream house, we are under contract!!!!! It’s in a Gated, Golf community. Big salt water, covered heated pool in the backyard that faces the golf course. 12’ ceilings, cathedral and 9’ ceilings throughout. Fingers crossed no major issues with the home inspection. 
We are well on our way to finally, after 30 years becoming permanent Florida residents.


----------



## OKW Lover

Congratulations on the new house!!!  What part of FL will you be in?  Val & I are in Winter Garden, very close to the parks.


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Hello my friends, just an update for the people following along on this incredibly journey. Today, after five days of looking for our Florida dream house, we are under contract!!!!! It’s in a Gated, Golf community. Big salt water, covered heated pool in the backyard that faces the golf course. 12’ ceilings, cathedral and 9’ ceilings throughout. Fingers crossed no major issues with the home inspection.
> We are well on our way to finally, after 30 years becoming permanent Florida residents.View attachment 591789
> View attachment 591789


This is noteworthy, since dvczerfs is the all-time record holder on this site (see page 1, post 1). Coincidentally, he and his family joins the founder of this site (yours truly), who moved to Florida four years ago. 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> Hello my friends, just an update for the people following along on this incredibly journey. Today, after five days of looking for our Florida dream house, we are under contract!!!!! It’s in a Gated, Golf community. Big salt water, covered heated pool in the backyard that faces the golf course. 12’ ceilings, cathedral and 9’ ceilings throughout. Fingers crossed no major issues with the home inspection.
> We are well on our way to finally, after 30 years becoming permanent Florida residents.



Hope all goes smoothly. It looks and sounds great. And now you are graciously giving others a chance to pursue your record!


----------



## deedeew80

dvczerfs said:


> Hello my friends, just an update for the people following along on this incredibly journey. Today, after five days of looking for our Florida dream house, we are under contract!!!!! It’s in a Gated, Golf community. Big salt water, covered heated pool in the backyard that faces the golf course. 12’ ceilings, cathedral and 9’ ceilings throughout. Fingers crossed no major issues with the home inspection.
> We are well on our way to finally, after 30 years becoming permanent Florida residents.View attachment 591789
> View attachment 591789


Congratulations!!! Beautiful home!! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## dvczerfs

OKW Lover said:


> Congratulations on the new house!!!  What part of FL will you be in?  Val & I are in Winter Garden, very close to the parks.


Thank you!! The house sits on the line of Davenport and Haines City. Our address is Haines City. We are a few miles south of exit 55 of I4.


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> Hope all goes smoothly. It looks and sounds great. And now you are graciously giving others a chance to pursue your record!


Yes, I am only 20 miles now. Lol


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> Hello my friends, just an update for the people following along on this incredibly journey. Today, after five days of looking for our Florida dream house, we are under contract!!!!! It’s in a Gated, Golf community. Big salt water, covered heated pool in the backyard that faces the golf course. 12’ ceilings, cathedral and 9’ ceilings throughout. Fingers crossed no major issues with the home inspection.
> We are well on our way to finally, after 30 years becoming permanent Florida residents.



Congratulations on finding and getting a contract on your new home so quickly.  It looks wonderful!   I like the large trees along the road.   And being on the golf course really has a different look than the typical tightly packed Florida development.   

Wishing you a smooth close and an easy move into your new home!


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> Congratulations on finding and getting a contract on your new home so quickly.  It looks wonderful!   I like the large trees along the road.   And being on the golf course really has a different look than the typical tightly packed Florida development.
> 
> Wishing you a smooth close and an easy move into your new home!


Thank you!!! We love the size of the lot. The way the house sits, the only people who can see the back of the house is from the fairway. 
Most importantly, eight palm trees in the back yard. Lol


----------



## Pooh's World

erin1715 said:


> Okay I need some more advice about our route. We are driving from upstate NY but really we live on the border of NY/PA. The plan is to take 81-95 all the way down to Disney. Here is my initial plan but I’m unsure about the plan for our first day so I’d love feedback:
> Day 1 (sunday) - reach Fredericksburg VA 6.5 hours
> Day 2 - reach Savannah GA 8 hours
> Day 3 - reach Disney 4.5 hours
> 
> Our first day we will be leaving home around noon-1pm and I’m unsure if we should try to make it farther or stop for the night before the DC chaos and wake up early Monday morning to try to miss the traffic. And I don’t know if Fredericksburg is a good place to stop or if it’s too busy. Thoughts?
> 
> ETA we cannot leave any earlier on our first day, Sunday.



The area before Fredricksburg on 95 is a big bottle neck at almost all times.  May be the worst slow down on the whole trip down to Florida.

If you can get past the Fredricksburg bottleneck qiuckly, go through it as quickly as you can and then there are alot of restaurants/food places at the Central Park Shopping Circle (on the below map it's where the Funland is located)
https://www.shopatcentralpark.com/directory/
If it's bottlenecked then maybe stop and rest before Fredricksburg.


----------



## Pooh's World

erin1715 said:


> I know. I keep getting mixed replies with whether or not I should stay on 95 most of the way or go the inland route. A lot of ppl say the truck traffic on the inland route is a nightmare as well as if there is an accident then there is no way to get around it. So I’ve been wavering on which route to take.



Beach traffic shouldn't be too bad if you are going on 95. You would just go south past Richmond.  
The beach traffic only gets bad if you go east towards Norfolk when you hit Richmond.

Fredricksburg is the one area to avoid though.


----------



## AaronInWI

dvczerfs said:


> Yes, I am only 20 miles now. Lol


Congratulations on the new house! Now you'll just have to drive back and forth between your house and Disney 100 times before finally parking the car to keep that 2000 mile steak alive!


----------



## dvczerfs

AaronInWI said:


> Congratulations on the new house! Now you'll just have to drive back and forth between your house and Disney 100 times before finally parking the car to keep that 2000 mile steak alive!


Thank you!! I probably got that 100 trips done since we have been here since April. Lol


----------



## ShannyMcB

Hey all! DH and I are in a pro/con situation. We currently have plane tickets to travel from RI to FL but wondering if we should drive. 
If we decide to cancel and flights and drive we would be looking at leaving early Friday morning (7ish) and staying overnight in NC. We would be looking to then leave NC around the same time Saturday morning to put us in WDW between 5 and 6 assuming quick stops to pee and grab some chicken nuggets for the kids.
Thoughts? Does this sound reasonable? We aren't planning on roap dropping or anything so rolling into a park on Sunday at like 10 wouldn't matter to us too much.


----------



## Pooh's World

ShannyMcB said:


> Hey all! DH and I are in a pro/con situation. We currently have plane tickets to travel from RI to FL but wondering if we should drive.
> If we decide to cancel and flights and drive we would be looking at leaving early Friday morning (7ish) and staying overnight in NC. We would be looking to then leave NC around the same time Saturday morning to put us in WDW between 5 and 6 assuming quick stops to pee and grab some chicken nuggets for the kids.
> Thoughts? Does this sound reasonable? We aren't planning on roap dropping or anything so rolling into a park on Sunday at like 10 wouldn't matter to us too much.



Why are you thinking of switching to driving?


----------



## ShannyMcB

Pooh's World said:


> Why are you thinking of switching to driving?


I'm not a fan of flying to start with. But more so I am concerned about our daughter and the mask situation (yes I know wdw just changed their policy) and I am nervous in a stressful situation she is going to fight the mask. If we get kicked off a flight we're screwed and will lose out on a day where if we drive...well....can't kick us out of our car right?


----------



## mamabunny

ShannyMcB said:


> I'm not a fan of flying to start with. But more so I am concerned about our daughter and the mask situation (yes I know wdw just changed their policy) and I am nervous in a stressful situation she is going to fight the mask. If we get kicked off a flight we're screwed and will lose out on a day where if we drive...well....can't kick us out of our car right?



It's all about you and your family's comfort levels, and tolerance for time in the car together.

Our family long ago found out that we prefer a slower pace for road trips; we plan for about 400 miles per day, and we don't like to drive either before sunrise, or after sunset, and we like to have time in our schedule to stop if something catches our eye.  We take leisurely lunches on the road, and tend to roll out of the hotel no earlier than 9 am, only because we hate fighting someone else's rush hour almost as much as rush hour at home!  

That's my family.  I know folks who would literally rotate drivers all day and night, stopping only for food, gas and/or potty - and if they got a jackpot, all 3 at once LOL - and then arrive at Disney, and if you didn't take your chance to sleep in the car? Too bad for you, because we are going on to have all the funs! Personally, I don't like that commando-style touring in any way, shape, or form, and while I could see it for an emergency (we have to get cross country because X has happened, and we can't get flights) that's not how I want to spend my vacation!

Now... I had to miss my September trip *last* year, bc pandemic (I have multiple health issues, so if/when I am cleared to travel again, I will most likely be *that* person who is still wearing a mask, regardless) and I had to miss my beloved January trip *this* year because I had emergency surgery.  So... If you told me right now that I could go to Disney World, and all I had to do was get in the car and drive?  There would be a mamabunny-shaped hole in the front door where I skee-daddled right into the car and was gone! LOL 1201 miles one way?  No Biggie Deal LOL


----------



## OKW Lover

ShannyMcB said:


> If we decide to cancel and flights and drive we would be looking at leaving early Friday morning (7ish) and staying overnight in NC.


If you leave RI about 7-ish, you'll run into a lot of commuting travel (I'm assuming you'll take I-95) as you go through several cities.  It would also put you at NYC about 10-ish which is still going to be heavily traveled.  Not that there is anything you can do about it other than leave earlier/later but just wanted to be sure you were factoring in the traffic in your plans.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Actually, your plan sounds reasonable.  As long as you time it so that you reach NYC after morning rush hour and DC before evening rush hour, you'll be fine.

Where are you stopping in NC?  And about what time?

I'm not a huge fan of driving overnight.  But if you start a few hours earlier, like say 5 AM, the kids will sleep for the first few hours before waking up.  The downside....you'll hit rush hour in either NYC or possibly Philadelphia. The flip side....let them stay up past their bedtimes the night before, and they'll sleep in the car until 9 or 10.  Again, the downside...it may be hard to get back into a regular sleep routine.  Besides, the night before a Disney trip, I could not sleep anyway.

Tablets with pre-loaded games and movies are great.  However, each kid should have their own tablet.  I don't think a 9-year old will want to watch Cinderella, while I don't think a 3-year old will want to watch Star Wars.

Snacks in the car is a must, so you won't get that "I'm hungry" cry right after you gassed up.  And when you stop, everyone goes to the bathroom.  And I mean everyone.  Even if one doesn't have to go, they all go.

I know there is a chance of a meltdown by your daughter.  But otherwise, how is she with masks?  Do you think she'll keep it on if she knew she wouldn't get to WDW if she didn't?


----------



## ShannyMcB

I know there is a chance of a meltdown by your daughter.  But otherwise, how is she with masks?  Do you think she'll keep it on if she knew she wouldn't get to WDW if she didn't?
[/QUOTE]

Hard to say. She is a learning delay so you cant just explain to her the reasoning behind it.  
Sometimes she is ok with it sometimes she is not. A melt down and refusal on a plane could result in us having to deboard and that would start a domino situation.  A meltdown and refusal at wdw seems to be par for the course and expected and I would hope handled with a bit more care because that happens under the best of circumstances.
I am probably overthinking everything at this point


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Hello my friends, just an update for the people following along on this incredibly journey. Today, after five days of looking for our Florida dream house, we are under contract!!!!! It’s in a Gated, Golf community. Big salt water, covered heated pool in the backyard that faces the golf course. 12’ ceilings, cathedral and 9’ ceilings throughout. Fingers crossed no major issues with the home inspection.
> We are well on our way to finally, after 30 years becoming permanent Florida residents.View attachment 591789
> View attachment 591789


Congrats on the beautiful house!! I love how its not right on top of your neighbors, and on a golf course. That would be right up my DH's ally. We need to find a golf course community right near the ocean so we'll both be happy. Lol
Sorry I didn't get to meet up with you this past week. It was a short trip and I ran out of time. I met up with my niece who's in the CP after being sent home last year bc of COVID.


----------



## thegash35

ShannyMcB said:


> Hey all! DH and I are in a pro/con situation. We currently have plane tickets to travel from RI to FL but wondering if we should drive.
> If we decide to cancel and flights and drive we would be looking at leaving early Friday morning (7ish) and staying overnight in NC. We would be looking to then leave NC around the same time Saturday morning to put us in WDW between 5 and 6 assuming quick stops to pee and grab some chicken nuggets for the kids.
> Thoughts? Does this sound reasonable? We aren't planning on roap dropping or anything so rolling into a park on Sunday at like 10 wouldn't matter to us too much.



We drive from NYC to Florida each year. If you leave at 7 you're going to get jammed up in NYC commuter traffic. Even though many people are still working remotely, a lot of people who are commuting are choosing to drive instead of use public transit. Roads are a mess in and out of the city ESPECIALLY on a Friday when people are taking off for their weekend homes. 

I'd recommend leaving early enough to get through CT, NYC and DC at times that are not major commuting times.

We usually leave around 3AM from NY. If you did the same that should get you through NYC metro and DC metro traffic without much issue. Be warned that as others have stated I-95 around fredricksburg can be no fun. This year we are going to try going via the Chesapeake Bay tunnel/bridge and bypass VA completely. 

For our first drive our kids were 6 years old and the biggest wildcard was how they'd be in the car. Fortunately they were amazing. My wife made activity binders for them, we packed breakfast for the car along with plenty of snacks. Our first rest stop was because I had to go and not even the kids LOL. Stopped for fast food lunch and then went to Cracker Barrel for dinner in Santee where we stopped overnight. 

This year we are driving straight through without stopping so wish us luck. Good luck with your drive as well. 

I recommend Waze to be alerted of things like police speed traps. Set your cruise control to 70-75 and you should be good. At times of heavy traffic the apps won't help too much with re-routing because all the main roads plus alternatives are bound to be jammed up most of the time.

I prefer driving to flying because I'm a nervous flyer and the drives have become as much a part of vacation as going to the parks. We've grown to really enjoy them.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

thegash35 said:


> We drive from NYC to Florida each year. If you leave at 7 you're going to get jammed up in NYC commuter traffic. Even though many people are still working remotely, a lot of people who are commuting are choosing to drive instead of use public transit. Roads are a mess in and out of the city ESPECIALLY on a Friday when people are taking off for their weekend homes.
> 
> I'd recommend leaving early enough to get through CT, NYC and DC at times that are not major commuting times.
> 
> We usually leave around 3AM from NY. If you did the same that should get you through NYC metro and DC metro traffic without much issue. Be warned that as others have stated I-95 around fredricksburg can be no fun. This year we are going to try going via the Chesapeake Bay tunnel/bridge and bypass VA completely.
> 
> For our first drive our kids were 6 years old and the biggest wildcard was how they'd be in the car. Fortunately they were amazing. My wife made activity binders for them, we packed breakfast for the car along with plenty of snacks. Our first rest stop was because I had to go and not even the kids LOL. Stopped for fast food lunch and then went to Cracker Barrel for dinner in Santee where we stopped overnight.
> 
> This year we are driving straight through without stopping so wish us luck. Good luck with your drive as well.
> 
> I recommend Waze to be alerted of things like police speed traps. Set your cruise control to 70-75 and you should be good. At times of heavy traffic the apps won't help too much with re-routing because all the main roads plus alternatives are bound to be jammed up most of the time.
> 
> I prefer driving to flying because I'm a nervous flyer and the drives have become as much a part of vacation as going to the parks. We've grown to really enjoy them.


I agree with all of this. We  used to leave between 3 and 4 from SE MA. Sometimes it just didn’t matter when we left it would be a mess. Just prepare for the worse. 
we started driving straight through about 5 years ago. We go often and drive usually once a year.
Our halfway stopping point was usually Fayetteville NC. Good luck!! I have grown to enjoy the drives as well.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Congrats on the beautiful house!! I love how its not right on top of your neighbors, and on a golf course. That would be right up my DH's ally. We need to find a golf course community right near the ocean so we'll both be happy. Lol
> Sorry I didn't get to meet up with you this past week. It was a short trip and I ran out of time. I met up with my niece who's in the CP after being sent home last year bc of COVID.


Oh that’s ok, I’m sure you will be down again. Lol   My brother and sister-in-la w were down with their kids and grandkids this week and we had dinner last night at Paddlefish. After we were done eating, my sister in law asked what we were doing after this, my wife said going home and put my pjs on. Lol. It’s was 8:30 already. Lol
It has gotten a little easier seeing people with things opening up but family and friends come down and they are on vacation, they make plans, try to cram as much in a possible  and pay a small fortune to be here and with DW and DD working ( I will be to as soon as we are settled in the house), we don’t have mouse keeping and we have stuff going on…… so we understand.
Its funny, friends will text me the dates they will be here, days, weeks even a year ahead of time. I don’t remember where I parked at the Publix ten minutes ago. Lol


----------



## Cynner

Our drive is 950 miles one way - can we join in anyways?

My absolute life saver for this drive is the Virginia Flex-Pass Ez-Pass. We live in Maryland but still registered for the VA Ez-Flex pass. This lets us switch to HOV for the VA HOT Lanes around the DC beltway and down 95S. We can literally leave during evening rush hour and zip past all the traffic in VA.  We've left here at 5pm and arrived in Orlando at 6am (actually not recommended - Nothing is open! Very empty Disney Springs. Though, we did this over Christmas 2019 and went straight to Hollywood studios for rope drop - that was kinda cool. (and yes, got RotR passes).)

My husband now works and we can't do the straight through the night drives. He used to switch his sleeping schedule for 2 days before we'd go.  Now we're likely to get up at 3/4am and start driving from Frederick MD.  Our first drive at this time will be Sept 30  Need to check and see what time we'll be passing through everywhere to plan for local Rush hours. 

We've done this drive a dozen times in the middle of the night - we do Annual passes every 3 years and drive down every opportunity we get.


----------



## yaya74

Cynner said:


> Our drive is 950 miles one way - can we join in anyways?



LOL.. I am not the host but as a guest, I welcome you to the party with open arms.


----------



## dvczerfs

Well my friends, I think I really need to hand in my 2000 driving thread card. Next week I have to go back to Pennsylvania to take care of some things and I was kicking the idea around how to go. Drive, which sounded nice, or just drive to Sanford, park in long term parking for four days, fly up and back and be done with it?
Money wise was the same so………….. I don’t even want to admit it…………

decided to fly again. Lol


----------



## Cynner

thegash35 said:


> We usually leave around 3AM from NY. If you did the same that should get you through NYC metro and DC metro traffic without much issue. Be warned that as others have stated I-95 around fredricksburg can be no fun. This year we are going to try going via the Chesapeake Bay tunnel/bridge and bypass VA completely.


I would not take 301 - it's a local with lights and has local traffic and gets stupid during evening rush hour and the late evening.  The bypass for 95 is to take 81 down, but that's way out of your way.



thegash35 said:


> I recommend Waze to be alerted of things like police speed traps. Set your cruise control to 70-75 and you should be good. At times of heavy traffic the apps won't help too much with re-routing because all the main roads plus alternatives are bound to be jammed up most of the time.


DC is a heavy Waze use town. So it gives tons of quick updates and advice. When the first option fills up, it gives you the 2nd pretty quick. We also report cops all the time!
We also have serious lead feet around here. 65-70mph is the speed limit except around the beltway itself.  Going 10 over the speedlimit in the left lane is going to get someone up your butt pretty fast. We tend to cruise control at 15 over. Stay under 20 over, as that's reckless driving


----------



## yaya74

thegash35 said:


> This year we are going to try going via the *Chesapeake Bay tunnel/bridge* and bypass VA completely.


Please do share how that route goes upon return. Wish you luck on the straight-through drive. My family did it on our northbound leg of driving during our recent trip. Thank goodness that we only drive down once per year... 
Have a good trip!


----------



## Cynner

I've built out a Yelp 'Drive to Florida' Collection for places near I95 in the $ to $$ range. (Yes, I put Bo-jangles in there as we don't have them up here  - 
We've not stopped at all of these yet, our super early/middle of night drives have limited that. One good thing about starting at dawn is we'll be able to hit some of these breakfast places up north!
Craig's Place in SC is amazing deli sandwiches. Reuben was to die for.
Flo's Kitchen in NC was awesome - and the locals know it, it's packed, with a drive through line out to the street. Super tiny place, home made everything.
ZZQ in Richmond was also great for lunch/dinner on our way home (lets be honest, no one wants to cook when they get home after that drive).

Link to my collection:
https://www.yelp.com/collection/pOTYHP1RmdSdGFqSmcxPmw 

Anyone have anyplace that is a 'Must stop' on the road?


----------



## yaya74

Cynner said:


> Anyone have anyplace that is a '*Must stop*' on the road?


Buc-ee's


----------



## cgdisney

Hi all, first time driving from Boston area .Hoping to leave early Saturday morning ( around 5). Looking for advice on a good midway stopping point and recommendations for a clean, safe place to stay. planning on getting to WDW on Sunday late morning.  Thanks in advance


----------



## ddluvsdisney

cgdisney said:


> Hi all, first time driving from Boston area .Hoping to leave early Saturday morning ( around 5). Looking for advice on a good midway stopping point and recommendations for a clean, safe place to stay. planning on getting to WDW on Sunday late morning.  Thanks in advance


We have driven from MA many times. I wish I could say you’ll be there by Sunday late morning.  Do you know where you’ll be stopping for the night? We used to make it to Fayetteville NC. That was the furthest we could make it in one day (with traffic ) which is what of course slows you down.


----------



## thegash35

cgdisney said:


> Hi all, first time driving from Boston area .Hoping to leave early Saturday morning ( around 5). Looking for advice on a good midway stopping point and recommendations for a clean, safe place to stay. planning on getting to WDW on Sunday late morning.  Thanks in advance



To make it to Disney by late morning you will need to drive as far as you can get to Florida on your first day. Leaving from NYC we have stopped in both Santee, SC and Savannah, GA depending on the year. From Savannah it is about 4.5 hours. By late morning I assume you mean around 11AM. If so then you'd need to be on the road from there around by 6:30 AM. That gives you around a 16 hour drive on day 1 without traffic. (That's about the same as our entire drive from NYC...we always do the return trip without stopping, so it's doable esp. if you can split up the driving and the other driver(s) sleep during their breaks).

You don't say where you are staying, but if you are staying on site do not expect your room to be ready early. This was even a "problem" back in 2019 before COVID due to housekeeping shortages. Prior to 2019 our rooms were always ready early. In 2019 the room wasn't ready until after 4pm (which is the official check in time). If you're going to the pool when you arrive pack your pool stuff in a separate bag so that you can change by the pool. If you're going out to dinner that night then you'll also want to have your change of clothes for dinner packed in case your room isn't ready by the time you need to get ready for dinner.

We always stay in Hampton Inns - they are clean, reasonably priced and well maintained.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

thegash35 said:


> To make it to Disney by late morning you will need to drive as far as you can get to Florida on your first day. Leaving from NYC we have stopped in both Santee, SC and Savannah, GA depending on the year. From Savannah it is about 4.5 hours. By late morning I assume you mean around 11AM. If so then you'd need to be on the road from there around by 6:30 AM. That gives you around a 16 hour drive on day 1 without traffic. (That's about the same as our entire drive from NYC...we always do the return trip without stopping, so it's doable esp. if you can split up the driving and the other driver(s) sleep during their breaks).
> 
> You don't say where you are staying, but if you are staying on site do not expect your room to be ready early. This was even a "problem" back in 2019 before COVID due to housekeeping shortages. Prior to 2019 our rooms were always ready early. In 2019 the room wasn't ready until after 4pm (which is the official check in time). If you're going to the pool when you arrive pack your pool stuff in a separate bag so that you can change by the pool. If you're going out to dinner that night then you'll also want to have your change of clothes for dinner packed in case your room isn't ready by the time you need to get ready for dinner.
> 
> We always stay in Hampton Inns - they are clean, reasonably priced and well maintained.


Coming from NYC is very different from Boston. It would be difficult to make to Santee SC never mind Savannah.


----------



## Mdoyle07

cgdisney said:


> Hi all, first time driving from Boston area .Hoping to leave early Saturday morning ( around 5). Looking for advice on a good midway stopping point and recommendations for a clean, safe place to stay. planning on getting to WDW on Sunday late morning.  Thanks in advance



Hi! I've driven several times from the MA/RI border to Disney.  We typically leave around 3am. This gets us through CT/NY and into NJ before the beach traffic starts and stop for the night in Santee, SC, at the Holiday Inn between 5:30-7:30 pm depending on traffic. It's about another 5 hours of driving the next day. Everyone's tolerance for being in the car is different, but Santee works for us. I prefer to drive a longer distance day 1 and a shorter distance day 2. We pack a cooler with drinks and snacks for the car and stop every 2 1/2 hours for a stretch/bathroom break.

I hope this helps! Good luck with your drive!


----------



## Amore Disney

After reading about all these flight cancellations lately, we are going to be driving for the first-time on our next trip (if it's not rescheduled) from mid-Missouri Google map says the drive is 16.5 hours, so probably 18-19 with stops.  As a student, I have an exam until 3-4pm on the Friday before we leave. Of these two options, which would you choose?

Option 1. Leave on Friday after exam, make it to Nashville. Saturday - drive all day to Orlando. 
_Pros_: Full park day on Sunday
_Cons_: 1 additional hotel expense, busy Friday schedule for myself.

Option 2. Leave on Saturday 4am, stop past Atlanta. Sunday - drive to Orlando and evening at parks
_Pros_: More rest before the Saturday driving day, don't need an extra hotel night
_Cons_: Less vacation time.


----------



## AaronInWI

Amore Disney said:


> After reading about all these flight cancellations lately, we are going to be driving for the first-time on our next trip (if it's not rescheduled) from mid-Missouri Google map says the drive is 16.5 hours, so probably 18-19 with stops.  As a student, I have an exam until 3-4pm on the Friday before we leave. Of these two options, which would you choose?
> 
> Option 1. Leave on Friday after exam, make it to Nashville. Saturday - drive all day to Orlando.
> _Pros_: Full park day on Sunday
> _Cons_: 1 additional hotel expense, busy Friday schedule for myself.
> 
> Option 2. Leave on Saturday 4am, stop past Atlanta. Sunday - drive to Orlando and evening at parks
> _Pros_: More rest before the Saturday driving day, don't need an extra hotel night
> _Cons_: Less vacation time.


I'd opt for Option 2. I picked a starting spot of Jefferson City, MO since it's the middle of the state. If you go with Option 1, from Jefferson City it's 6.5 hours to Nashville. Even if you hit the road right at 4:00pm, you're not rolling into Nashville until 10:30-11:00 that night. And odds are you won't leave home until closer to 5:00, so you could be looking at close to midnight getting to Nashville. Then you'd turn around and have to drive 10 hours the next day on potentially short rest.

With Option 2, you could get a good night's sleep on Friday, drive about 10.5 hours on Saturday to the Atlanta area (so you could potentially leave later than 4:00 am), and get another solid night of sleep before the 6 hour drive to WDW on Sunday. Maybe it's because I'm getting old, but I'd opt for that because it seems like the safer option to me. But if you're still a young person, you might be able to handle the long drive on little sleep better than I could. Plus, I'm a little biased since it's the same schedule we keep when we drive there from Wisconsin. We leave around 4:00 am, and from home its about 13 hours to Atlanta. We actually like stopping for the night north of Atlanta because the traffic through Atlanta proper seems significantly lighter in the morning than at night. And I'd rather deal with any traffic at the start of the drive when I'm fresh than at the end of one when I'm road-weary. We like Marietta, GA because they have our preferred hotel Drury Inn. But then we get to Orlando early afternoon and have the rest the afternoon and evening to do whatever we want. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MickMick

Amore Disney said:


> After reading about all these flight cancellations lately, we are going to be driving for the first-time on our next trip (if it's not rescheduled) from mid-Missouri Google map says the drive is 16.5 hours, so probably 18-19 with stops.  As a student, I have an exam until 3-4pm on the Friday before we leave. Of these two options, which would you choose?
> 
> Option 1. Leave on Friday after exam, make it to Nashville. Saturday - drive all day to Orlando.
> _Pros_: Full park day on Sunday
> _Cons_: 1 additional hotel expense, busy Friday schedule for myself.
> 
> Option 2. Leave on Saturday 4am, stop past Atlanta. Sunday - drive to Orlando and evening at parks
> _Pros_: More rest before the Saturday driving day, don't need an extra hotel night
> _Cons_: Less vacation time.



I've driven from STL to Atlanta and Orlando many times. Can you take your exam early? I want you to have an additional day.

We always make it to Atlanta. It takes us about 7.5 hours. We're dog tired. Remember that you will experience a mild shift in elevation from outside of Nashville to Chattanooga. It makes for a hard drive. Also, there is always construction or a car accident from Nashville to Atlanta. It's crazy.

In Atlanta, we have dinner with family and get on the road early (7:00 am). We get to Orlando around 3:00 pm. The drive from Atlanta to the Florida state line is BORING. You're going through pecan farm land. And the roads are...rough (loud and those ridges and such).

Atlanta to Orlando is always about 7 hours for us. Please remember that I'm chauffeuring my elderly mother. So, we stop and stretch our legs. We have lunch someplace or get a nice spot for a packed lunch.


----------



## BC1836

Looks like dvczerfs, the all-time champ on this site (see page 1, post 1), is weeks away from being a full-time central FL homeowner! His family's drive to WDW will certainly be shorter.

All the best!


----------



## justreading

BC1836 said:


> Looks like dvczerfs, the all-time champ on this site (see page 1, post 1), is weeks away from being a full-time central FL homeowner! His family's drive to WDW will certainly be shorter.
> 
> All the best!


This place sure has quieted down since you both moved!  My next drive  October.


----------



## BC1836

justreading said:


> This place sure has quieted down since you both moved!  My next drive  October.


Indeed!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

justreading said:


> This place sure has quieted down since you both moved!  My next drive  October.


Agree LOL!! We won’t be driving til next year.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello everyone!! We are over all the humps and bumps of home buying in 2021, I  am getting to old for all this. Lol  But we are now in the stages of waiting to close. The sellers just needed time, they are in there 80’s and have some health issues and it’s not easy packing up etc. 
Saturday we were back in the house, our daughter hadn’t seen it and they gave us a crash course on the pool etc. They are very nice people, they went above and beyond for us. 
It is a gated community with a 24 hour guard so we can’t even drive past the house. Lol
Closing is September 24th and we can’t wait. The house comes completely furnished and it is exactly our style, it is scary. 
Made a little video, our house is the last house on the video. I’ll try to post it. 
We have been waiting over 30 years for this day, I guess we can wait another few weeks. I’ll keep you posted!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

Sorry, can’t do video.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone!! We are over all the humps and bumps of home buying in 2021, I  am getting to old for all this. Lol  But we are now in the stages of waiting to close. The sellers just needed time, they are in there 80’s and have some health issues and it’s not easy packing up etc.
> Saturday we were back in the house, our daughter hadn’t seen it and they gave us a crash course on the pool etc. They are very nice people, they went above and beyond for us.
> It is a gated community with a 24 hour guard so we can’t even drive past the house. Lol
> Closing is September 24th and we can’t wait. The house comes completely furnished and it is exactly our style, it is scary.
> Made a little video, our house is the last house on the video. I’ll try to post it.
> We have been waiting over 30 years for this day, I guess we can wait another few weeks. I’ll keep you posted!!!!



Well, you had given enough hints plus pictures that I was able to find the realtor.com listing and already saw all the furnishings and the rooms and the pool, so there's that, lol.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Well, you had given enough hints plus pictures that I was able to find the realtor.com listing and already saw all the furnishings and the rooms and the pool, so there's that, lol.


Lol. I did everything but post the address. Lol
Those are terrible interior pictures. When you walk in the front door, the ceilings are 14’ high, I thought they were 12’. The dining area has a huge tray ceiling and the family room has a cathedral ceiling. Bedrooms are all 9 foot. For the most part everything stays. Very quiet. Sit on the covered patio by the pool and watch the sunset over the palm trees. 
We have been looking at homes for years on line and for some reason, every so often they take pictures of the furniture and not the room or the area. 
Once we are in and settled, of course we have to Disneyfy it a little, I’ll post some pictures. We are 18 miles from the happiest place on earth. Close enough but not to far. Some of the furniture we are going to sell, we brought some of our own. The tax’s are a fraction of what we paid in Pa for twice the house.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> The tax’s are a fraction of what we paid in Pa for twice the house.


Now that surprises me.  I thought taxes would be higher in FL.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Now that surprises me.  I thought taxes would be higher in FL.


We had a 800 sq ft cape cod in Pa. less than a 1/4 acre lot. My tax’s were over 5k a year. This house is 2100 sq ft, 1/4 acre lot on a golf course, in ground pool etc. and my tax’s are 2800 a year. If our house in Florida sat in the town in Pa where we lived it would be well over 10k a year. 
There is no state earned income tax either in Florida. 
Now, car insurance is higher. But pennies compared to the tax’s. 
Homeowners insurance, which I learned pretty quick isn’t as bad as I thought. I went from 1200 a year to 1800 a year but I have twice the house and hurricane insurance. Just filled up at the gas station by the Boardwalk on Disney property yesterday and it was $2.85 a gallon. Food is about the same. 
Cable, internet is the same as what we paid in Pa. Our electric is going to be higher but our house is all electric. We had gas and electric in Pa. so that’s going to be close to a wash. 
Other than the weather and Mickey Mouse, there’s a reason people from the north east are flocking here. 
Im watching Spectrum news 9 and they just said on an average, there are 900 people a day moving to the state of Florida.


----------



## Cynner

dvczerfs said:


> We had a 800 sq ft cape cod in Pa. less than a 1/4 acre lot. My tax’s were over 5k a year. This house is 2100 sq ft, 1/4 acre lot on a golf course, in ground pool etc. and my tax’s are 2800 a year. If our house in Florida sat in the town in Pa where we lived it would be well over 10k a year.
> There is no state earned income tax either in Florida.
> Now, car insurance is higher. But pennies compared to the tax’s.
> Homeowners insurance, which I learned pretty quick isn’t as bad as I thought. I went from 1200 a year to 1800 a year but I have twice the house and hurricane insurance. Just filled up at the gas station by the Boardwalk on Disney property yesterday and it was $2.85 a gallon. Food is about the same.
> Cable, internet is the same as what we paid in Pa. Our electric is going to be higher but our house is all electric. We had gas and electric in Pa. so that’s going to be close to a wash.
> Other than the weather and Mickey Mouse, there’s a reason people from the north east are flocking here.
> Im watching Spectrum news 9 and they just said on an average, there are 900 people a day moving to the state of Florida.


We'll be one of those in 2025!  I think we'll be moving to Clermont - close enough for a quick drive to WDW, far enough to be away from the madness.  Plus, some of the highest ground in all of Florida!  
The lack of state Income tax on my pension, SSN and TSP will be a huge deal once I take that retirement pay cut!  Plus, moving from Maryland - one of the most expensive states in the country - everything will feel cheaper!! 

But we'll be doing the drive still a bunch over the next 2 years. Just reloaded my VA Flex-Ez Pass and my Sunpass for the trip.  
For our drive down on Sept 30, we'll be leaving at 3am. Picked my breakfast stop in Richmond at 6am (https://www.yelp.com/biz/rise-and-shine-diner-ashland) and lunch stop in SC (https://www.yelp.com/biz/summerton-diner-summerton) planned out.  Google says it's a 13h 17m drive with no traffic - and when we do it through the night it is. But we'll be driving in daylight for most for, so need to pad that out, assume 15hrs, plus the stops. Trying to figure out if I should risk an ADR for arrival night.   We'll hit part of Richmond's Morning rush hour, and will hit Jacksonville's evening and the tail or Orlando's rush hours.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> We had a 800 sq ft cape cod in Pa. less than a 1/4 acre lot. My tax’s were over 5k a year. This house is 2100 sq ft, 1/4 acre lot on a golf course, in ground pool etc. and my tax’s are 2800 a year. If our house in Florida sat in the town in Pa where we lived it would be well over 10k a year.
> There is no state earned income tax either in Florida.
> Now, car insurance is higher. But pennies compared to the tax’s.
> Homeowners insurance, which I learned pretty quick isn’t as bad as I thought. I went from 1200 a year to 1800 a year but I have twice the house and hurricane insurance. Just filled up at the gas station by the Boardwalk on Disney property yesterday and it was $2.85 a gallon. Food is about the same.
> Cable, internet is the same as what we paid in Pa. Our electric is going to be higher but our house is all electric. We had gas and electric in Pa. so that’s going to be close to a wash.
> Other than the weather and Mickey Mouse, there’s a reason people from the north east are flocking here.
> Im watching Spectrum news 9 and they just said on an average, there are 900 people a day moving to the state of Florida.


Wow, it is expensive to live in the Poconos!  We have a 1300 sf house (plus full basement) on an acre, our taxes are about $1450 and we get $300 back for the Homestead act each year.  I still have it in the back of my mind to check out FL when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Wow, it is expensive to live in the Poconos!  We have a 1300 sf house (plus full basement) on an acre, our taxes are about $1450 and we get $300 back for the Homestead act each year.  I still have it in the back of my mind to check out FL when the opportunity presents itself.


Maybe you will be the next 2000 plus driver to move to central Florida? 
I was in Nazareth, you start heading up into the Poconos in some of them townships and it gets even worse. 
We have been here five months and haven’t regretted one second of it.


----------



## RH22

Been following this thread for years...very happy for dvczerfs, sounds like a great move.

Drive number (I think?) eight was just finished on Monday.  I am hard headed, so we left and 7AM Monday morning and I drove straight through back to LI.  1138 miles in 16:55 with a few gas/bathroom/fast food stops.  Only hit traffic on the Belt Parkway, two lanes closed at Sheepshead Bay.  Drove 16 hours only to have the last 15 miles take almost an hour.

Jeez, now I'm even more jealous of dvczerfs....


----------



## dingleberry

I have done the NH to WDW drive 7 different times.  I always used to alter my sleep patterns for a week leading up to the trip so I could leave around 9:00 pm.  By sunrise I was already well into Virginia, having avoided Hartford, NYC, Baltimore, and DC during normal hours.  My wife and kids would sleep thru the drive. We stopped in Santee SC early afternoon, and the next day was a nice easy drive to WDW.  

Now that we are getting older, my wife has put a stop to the night drives.  Too uncomfortable for her, and too dangerous since I supposedly get tired easier.  She's right.

Last trip, a hurricane was getting ready to hit eastern Carolinas on our departure day, so we tried 26-77-81 home.  Loved this route!  It adds about 1 hour to our drive according to the maps, but with 95 traffic? It's even, at least.  And it's such a nicer drive.  

So my long winded question.  I will now be leaving around 4:00 am and plan to drive 13 - 14 hours day 1 going the 81-77-26 way.  This would put me somewhere near the 81/77 intersection of VA.  Is anyone familiar with a nice area to stop?  All I want is a safe area to sleep with no police breaking up fights in the parking lot (Yes, my first time I made the mistake of stopping in Lumberton, NC!).

I don't mind somewhere on 81 close to 77, but would also like to get a little bit onto 77 before stopping.

Thank you!


----------



## pwdebbie

dingleberry said:


> I have done the NH to WDW drive 7 different times.  I always used to alter my sleep patterns for a week leading up to the trip so I could leave around 9:00 pm.  By sunrise I was already well into Virginia, having avoided Hartford, NYC, Baltimore, and DC during normal hours.  My wife and kids would sleep thru the drive. We stopped in Santee SC early afternoon, and the next day was a nice easy drive to WDW.
> 
> Now that we are getting older, my wife has put a stop to the night drives.  Too uncomfortable for her, and too dangerous since I supposedly get tired easier.  She's right.
> 
> Last trip, a hurricane was getting ready to hit eastern Carolinas on our departure day, so we tried 26-77-81 home.  Loved this route!  It adds about 1 hour to our drive according to the maps, but with 95 traffic? It's even, at least.  And it's such a nicer drive.
> 
> So my long winded question.  I will now be leaving around 4:00 am and plan to drive 13 - 14 hours day 1 going the 81-77-26 way.  This would put me somewhere near the 81/77 intersection of VA.  Is anyone familiar with a nice area to stop?  All I want is a safe area to sleep with no police breaking up fights in the parking lot (Yes, my first time I made the mistake of stopping in Lumberton, NC!).
> 
> I don't mind somewhere on 81 close to 77, but would also like to get a little bit onto 77 before stopping.
> 
> Thank you!


We have stayed in Statesville, Comfort Inn, but there are a lot of other choices there now than when we stayed there ten or so years ago.  We do prefer the "inland" route ourselves. Going down we shoot for Orangeburg, coming home we just get whatever hotel we can find.


----------



## justreading

dingleberry said:


> I have done the NH to WDW drive 7 different times.  I always used to alter my sleep patterns for a week leading up to the trip so I could leave around 9:00 pm.  By sunrise I was already well into Virginia, having avoided Hartford, NYC, Baltimore, and DC during normal hours.  My wife and kids would sleep thru the drive. We stopped in Santee SC early afternoon, and the next day was a nice easy drive to WDW.
> 
> Now that we are getting older, my wife has put a stop to the night drives.  Too uncomfortable for her, and too dangerous since I supposedly get tired easier.  She's right.
> 
> Last trip, a hurricane was getting ready to hit eastern Carolinas on our departure day, so we tried 26-77-81 home.  Loved this route!  It adds about 1 hour to our drive according to the maps, but with 95 traffic? It's even, at least.  And it's such a nicer drive.
> 
> So my long winded question.  I will now be leaving around 4:00 am and plan to drive 13 - 14 hours day 1 going the 81-77-26 way.  This would put me somewhere near the 81/77 intersection of VA.  Is anyone familiar with a nice area to stop?  All I want is a safe area to sleep with no police breaking up fights in the parking lot (Yes, my first time I made the mistake of stopping in Lumberton, NC!).
> 
> I don't mind somewhere on 81 close to 77, but would also like to get a little bit onto 77 before stopping.
> 
> Thank you!


I started taking the "inland" route based on advice from all the great people on this thread and haven't gone back to 95 yet.  I've stayed at Hampton Inn in Dublin, Va on 81 but right by Rt 77 and Jonesville, NC on Rt 77. (The Jonesville Hampton said they were rated #5 out of all the Hamptons in the county, for whatever that's worth)  I can also recommend Hampton Inn Harrisonburg South in Va.  Hope that helps and have a great trip!


----------



## dingleberry

Thank you for the recommendations!  That is the part of 77 I would love to get to Day 1.

One more question...

How much of a concern is Charlotte (and Columbia to a lesser extent) for morning rush hour traffic?  It would be a Wednesday morning and would be looking to leave the Statesville or Jonesville hotel around 6 am.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## pwdebbie

dingleberry said:


> Thank you for the recommendations!  That is the part of 77 I would love to get to Day 1.
> 
> One more question...
> 
> How much of a concern is Charlotte (and Columbia to a lesser extent) for morning rush hour traffic?  It would be a Wednesday morning and would be looking to leave the Statesville or Jonesville hotel around 6 am.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


We drove down on Sundays and home on Saturdays, so didn't have to deal with rush hours.


----------



## lorilori

I’m in NC about 30 minutes north of Charlotte. The Jonesville/Elkin Hampton Inn (Exit 82) is about an hour and twenty minutes from Charlotte( Exit 11A/B). IF you can be sure to leave the hotel NO LATER than 6:00am, you *should* be fine. Not sure when you’re going but the Statesville area, exits 50-49-48, is still a big mess with a lot of roadwork so a bit of a slowdown there. The volume usually starts building around Exit 36 but there are new toll lanes just south of that which has helped somewhat. Charlotte to Columbia is around an hour and a half but isn’t that bad after the first 30 minutes through Rock Hill.


----------



## sheilafri

amcnj said:


> Definitely check the cancellation policies. It was convenient when you could cancel up till 6 PM of check-in day. But many require by midnight the day before now.
> 
> If you can’t find any with generous cancellation policies, the only alternatives are to book where you’d like to end up that day, or take your chances on locating a place on the road.
> 
> If you opt for the latter, I would suggest checking out possible stopping places ahead of time so you have the names and phone numbers of hotels with you. Get some for hotels in locations before and after where you hope to stop. This way if you decide you want to stop within say the next theee hours, figure where you will be then and start dialing, modifying your stopping point based on room availability.


We try to decide mid to late afternoon how much farther we think we’re good for. I, the passenger, then check first on an aggregator site to see where the hotels are concentrated then check with our favorite brands to actually book on my smartphone.


----------



## sheilafri

yaya74 said:


> Just came home from our 3rd road trip to WDW from North NJ. This time was our first time driving a Tesla Model 3 Long Range down to WDW. Here was our schedule:
> 
> Day 1:
> Left North NJ around 10:30pm. In the past we left by 5am and would get stuck between DC and Richmond VA in the traffic. Arrived at Pooler GA the next day around 3pm for the night. Stayed at Embassy Hotel (Not recommending that place. Bad front desk who overcharged our credit card.)  Savannah Airport has the lowest charging rate.
> 
> Day 2:
> Left Pooler around 8am. Arrived at Kissimmi just before 2pm.
> 
> Departure Day:
> Left WDW around 8am and drove over night back to North NJ. We only stopped to charge the car. We also stopped at the Biden Welcoming Center in DE for 1.5 hour to nap in the car due to exhaustion. Got home around 8am the next day
> 
> Difference between driving a hybrid SUV vs. EV on a road trip:
> Although it took more time to charge the vehicle than to fill up the gas tank, we didn't feel as exhausted as before. We would stop about every 2-2.5 hours to charge our car. The time that took to charge the car was about 20-30 minutes each time.  Enough for us to take bathroom breaks, get food, and stretch. What bothered us the most was the seats of Tesla. Those seats are so hard and hurt our tushes.
> 
> This entire road trip cost us about $120 to charge/fuel the car. The Embassy Hotel at Kissimmi has free Tesla Destination Charging station which saved us about $12-$15.


I love it when hotels offer free charging. I don’t have a Tesla, only a PHEV, but the perk influences our decisions on where to stay. It’s not the money so much as the time saved and the ability to drive on electric power.


----------



## dvczerfs

Had to laugh this morning. Got into the van, haven’t used it for awhile, dropped my phone between the seats and pulled this little beauty out. Lol
Wont be needing this anymore.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 601449
> Had to laugh this morning. Got into the van, haven’t used it for awhile, dropped my phone between the seats and pulled this little beauty out. Lol
> Wont be needing this anymore.


I use your chart on every trip I take!  ❤  Thanks for sharing it many years ago!


----------



## mac_tlc

justreading said:


> I started taking the "inland" route based on advice from all the great people on this thread and haven't gone back to 95 yet.  I've stayed at Hampton Inn in Dublin, Va on 81 but right by Rt 77 and Jonesville, NC on Rt 77. (The Jonesville Hampton said they were rated #5 out of all the Hamptons in the county, for whatever that's worth)  I can also recommend Hampton Inn Harrisonburg South in Va.  Hope that helps and have a great trip!


We just completed our 26th drive from CT to Orlando. This is the first time we took the 84/81/77/26 route. I’m not going back to I-95. In tolls alone we saved probably $65.

We took the auto train down and still went 84/81/270 to the DC Beltway to get to the Lorton VA station.

mac_tlc


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> I use your chart on every trip I take!  ❤  Thanks for sharing it many years ago!


 Your welcome. Glad someone else could take part in my OCD. Lol
Im still planning on making a drive north sometime late October early November.
We have some stuff at my mother in law’s house that we have to bring down. 
Going to the post office this morning, I was thinking I havent seen north Florida from the ground since May. 
We maybe getting a visitor in our new house this fall, my mother in law said she is coming down. She said she will get on an airplane. She is 78 and really shouldn’t drive and she is and always was very claustrophobic. 
Nothing that Xanax and a little alcohol can’t fix. I know it works good for my wife. Lol 
If she happens to make it down and won’t get back on the plane, I guess I would be the one driving her back. 
My wife was deathly afraid to fly for years. When my father in law got sick, she figured she better start getting on a plane in case she had to head to Florida. At the time the in laws were snow birds. 
Now, she flys alone to Pa to see her mom and flys back to Florida. 
We have flown more in the last five months than we have flown in the last 20 years. Lol


----------



## BC1836

Headin' back to the GFR tomorrow! 

All the best!


----------



## amcnj

BC1836 said:


> Headin' back to the GFR tomorrow!
> 
> All the best!



Hope the drive doesn’t prove too long for you!


----------



## dvczerfs

amcnj said:


> Hope the drive doesn’t prove too long for you!


Stressful, very stressful. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

one more week, we take possession of our house at noon next Friday!!!
I will be adding time and distance to our trip to the happiest place on earth, we our going from 8 miles away to 17.8 miles away. 
It has been a long, stressful process for someone like me who has no patience lol
But after almost six months, knock on wood, we are almost done. 
Final walk through and settlement all have times and dates. 
Utilities and insurance all have dates.
I am almost done on this journey, I’ll keep you posted. Hopefully the next time it will be poolside under the palm trees.


----------



## BC1836

It's official: *dvczerfs* is a home owner in Florida! The all-time long-distance driver and his family (72 drives; see page 1) join yours truly (46 drives; see page 1) as "inactive" participants on this thread. Anyone else going to join us in the not-too-distant future? 

All the best!


----------



## Sunelis

BC1836 said:


> It's official: *dvczerfs* is a home owner in Florida! The all-time long-distance driver and his family (72 drives; see page 1) join yours truly (46 drives; see page 1) as "inactive" participants on this thread. Anyone else going to join us in the not-too-distant future?
> 
> All the best!


You have no idea, how often I wish I could... But being Canadian adds whole other level of complexity to the project.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BC1836 said:


> It's official: *dvczerfs* is a home owner in Florida! The all-time long-distance driver and his family (72 drives; see page 1) join yours truly (46 drives; see page 1) as "inactive" participants on this thread. Anyone else going to join us in the not-too-distant future?
> 
> All the best!


YES!!! Hopefully within 5 years!


----------



## dvczerfs

We made it!!!! This was a house warming gift from our realtor. See you soon!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

Anyone making the drive soon? Crowds haven’t been to bad considering. 
I was over at World of Disney at 10am when it opened this morning. Just needed a few pool towels and a few sweatshirts. 
If your planning on going to World of Disney in the 50 year mech section, bring your elbows and leave your manners and feelings at the door, it’s a nasty scene. Lol   People are nuts!!  I usually get there at 9am, do my laps and out of there by 10:30, 11:00 before it gets to touristy. Lol  
If you just want to go for a nice walk in the morning, the Springs is nice. 9am it’s pretty quiet, just a few retires doing laps and some cast members going to work and doing there thing.


----------



## Sunelis

dvczerfs said:


> Anyone making the drive soon? Crowds haven’t been to bad considering.
> I was over at World of Disney at 10am when it opened this morning. Just needed a few pool towels and a few sweatshirts.
> If your planning on going to World of Disney in the 50 year mech section, bring your elbows and leave your manners and feelings at the door, it’s a nasty scene. Lol   People are nuts!!  I usually get there at 9am, do my laps and out of there by 10:30, 11:00 before it gets to touristy. Lol
> If you just want to go for a nice walk in the morning, the Springs is nice. 9am it’s pretty quiet, just a few retires doing laps and some cast members going to work and doing there thing.



I was supposed to drive down from Montreal in 3 weeks but since the border isn't open. I'll be flying down instead... I need my Disney fix. I hope the border opens soon. I miss driving to WDW.


----------



## dvczerfs

Sunelis said:


> I was supposed to drive down from Montreal in 3 weeks but since the border isn't open. I'll be flying down instead... I need my Disney fix. I hope the border opens soon. I miss driving to WDW.


I have to admit, I miss the road trips myself and it’s only been six months. 
Only saving grace is i will be heading back north towards the end of the month, beginning of November sometime. I miss the road.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> Anyone making the drive soon? Crowds haven’t been to bad considering.
> I was over at World of Disney at 10am when it opened this morning. Just needed a few pool towels and a few sweatshirts.
> If your planning on going to World of Disney in the 50 year mech section, bring your elbows and leave your manners and feelings at the door, it’s a nasty scene. Lol   People are nuts!!  I usually get there at 9am, do my laps and out of there by 10:30, 11:00 before it gets to touristy. Lol
> If you just want to go for a nice walk in the morning, the Springs is nice. 9am it’s pretty quiet, just a few retires doing laps and some cast members going to work and doing there thing.


Driving down the end of the month!  Maybe I'll get to see some leaf color on 81.


----------



## AaronInWI

dvczerfs said:


> Anyone making the drive soon? Crowds haven’t been to bad considering.
> I was over at World of Disney at 10am when it opened this morning. Just needed a few pool towels and a few sweatshirts.
> If your planning on going to World of Disney in the 50 year mech section, bring your elbows and leave your manners and feelings at the door, it’s a nasty scene. Lol   People are nuts!!  I usually get there at 9am, do my laps and out of there by 10:30, 11:00 before it gets to touristy. Lol
> If you just want to go for a nice walk in the morning, the Springs is nice. 9am it’s pretty quiet, just a few retires doing laps and some cast members going to work and doing there thing.


We're leaving home on Black Friday (52 days from today) and arriving sometime Saturday afternoon. I appreciate the heads up on the Disney Springs crowds. I was hoping weeknights would be better than weekends since we're having dinner at Raglan Road on that Tuesday night, and were planning on doing some shopping afterwards. But we might just have to eat and run if the crowds are still crazy.


----------



## dvczerfs

AaronInWI said:


> We're leaving home on Black Friday (52 days from today) and arriving sometime Saturday afternoon. I appreciate the heads up on the Disney Springs crowds. I was hoping weeknights would be better than weekends since we're having dinner at Raglan Road on that Tuesday night, and were planning on doing some shopping afterwards. But we might just have to eat and run if the crowds are still crazy.


The crowds aren’t too bad, it’s just in The World of Disney. They have a section devoted to 50th merch, that gets going at times. I’ll keep you update.


----------



## pwdebbie

Sunelis said:


> I was supposed to drive down from Montreal in 3 weeks but since the border isn't open. I'll be flying down instead... I need my Disney fix. I hope the border opens soon. I miss driving to WDW.


You can fly OVER the border and return but not drive? That is just plain dumb!


----------



## Sunelis

pwdebbie said:


> You can fly OVER the border and return but not drive? That is just plain dumb!


100% agree. We've not been allowed to drive to the US since March 2020, but we've always been allowed to fly.


----------



## TheHamm

pwdebbie said:


> You can fly OVER the border and return but not drive? That is just plain dumb!


This is a silly situation, but flying between DTW and YYZ you can see a difference in infrastructure and staffing than if you were to cross at the Ambassador or Blue water bridges, or the Detroit Windsor tunnel (let's toss in the Soo crossing to the sum as well).  The space and staffing are not equal, even if you you were to sum the land crossing options.  I cannot imagine the backup at the tunnel if there were added screening at that point!


----------



## dvczerfs

TheHamm said:


> This is a silly situation, but flying between DTW and YYZ you can see a difference in infrastructure and staffing than if you were to cross at the Ambassador or Blue water bridges, or the Detroit Windsor tunnel (let's toss in the Soo crossing to the sum as well).  The space and staffing are not equal, even if you you were to sum the land crossing options.  I cannot imagine the backup at the tunnel if there were added screening at that point!


I’m assuming there are people who use to cross everyday for work. Were they allowed to cross or did they have to work from home or just end up losing their job?


----------



## dvczerfs

Went to Epcot yesterday, had lunch at Teppen Edo. We have a MK today but will probably go over around 3 or so.
Here is a photo of my latest project, listen, someone has to sit in this chair. Lol
Its not as easy as it looks. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

So just another reason why we drive… We were heading to FL for a long weekend yesterday. Our SWA flight got canceled.
We rescheduled to this morning and that got canceled too!!! 
We have been flying SWA for almost 20 yrs. I’ve never had a flight canceled nevermind 2 in less than 24 hrs. Apparently I’ve been hearing that SWA has canceled numerous flights to FL the past few days. My friend was also canceled Friday night. 
We live in MA so if we’re just going for a long weekend we can’t drive. It just really sucks that we weren’t able to go!! I’m so depressed.


----------



## Sunelis

dvczerfs said:


> I’m assuming there are people who use to cross everyday for work. Were they allowed to cross or did they have to work from home or just end up losing their job?


Yes. You can cross for work or emergency situations. But for leisure it's forbidden.


----------



## pwdebbie

ddluvsdisney said:


> So just another reason why we drive… We were heading to FL for a long weekend yesterday. Our SWA flight got canceled.
> We rescheduled to this morning and that got canceled too!!!
> We have been flying SWA for almost 20 yrs. I’ve never had a flight canceled nevermind 2 in less than 24 hrs. Apparently I’ve been hearing that SWA has canceled numerous flights to FL the past few days. My friend was also canceled Friday night.
> We live in MA so if we’re just going for a long weekend we can’t drive. It just really sucks that we weren’t able to go!! I’m so depressed.


Yes, I read about all the SWA cancellations, blaming it on air traffic control issues and weather.  But it was pointed out that other airlines flying into Florida did not have nearly the number of cancellations that SWA had.  Sorry your plans were ruined.  I hope you didn't lose money on reservations.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

pwdebbie said:


> Yes, I read about all the SWA cancellations, blaming it on air traffic control issues and weather.  But it was pointed out that other airlines flying into Florida did not have nearly the number of cancellations that SWA had.  Sorry your plans were ruined.  I hope you didn't lose money on reservations.


Thanks. Yeah not ATC or weather at all. Thankfully we have a condo so didn’t lose money on a resort. Just extremely frustrating especially when they don’t tell customers the real reason.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Thanks. Yeah not ATC or weather at all. Thankfully we have a condo so didn’t lose money on a resort. Just extremely frustrating especially when they don’t tell customers the real reason.


They had on the news down here, our news for some reason comes out of Tampa, that the pilots were doing the calling in sick thing to protest.
I ran into that back in August with Allegiant. They were canceling flights because the were protesting there work load. 
They kind of made it sound like a weekend thing because of the holiday.


----------



## dvczerfs

On the news this morning they retracted there statement about pilot protest. Pilot association said that it wasn’t true and it was a weather issue that snowballed. 
Tampa airport only has seven flights canceled today and they are for the most part caught up from the weekend. 
So that’s the Tampa airport report just in case your flying into Tampa. Lol
It’s funny, I’m 30 miles from down town Orlando and 62 miles to Tampa but my news comes out of Tampa. Even when we lived in the condo which was for the most part in Kissimmee our news came out of Tampa. I’ll have to adjust the rabbit ears. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> On the news this morning they retracted there statement about pilot protest. Pilot association said that it wasn’t true and it was a weather issue that snowballed.
> Tampa airport only has seven flights canceled today and they are for the most part caught up from the weekend.
> So that’s the Tampa airport report just in case your flying into Tampa. Lol
> It’s funny, I’m 30 miles from down town Orlando and 62 miles to Tampa but my news comes out of Tampa. Even when we lived in the condo which was for the most part in Kissimmee our news came out of Tampa. I’ll have to adjust the rabbit ears. Lol


Hoping it’s just a weekend thing! We’re going to try again next month. I am determined to celebrate my 50th b-day. We might just do JetBlue and save our points for SWA for later. We’ll figure it out. 
My friend’s flight got canceled to fly home today. She switched to JetBlue tomorrow to make sure she can get home. 
I think it’s the vaccine mandate too.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Hoping it’s just a weekend thing! We’re going to try again next month. I am determined to celebrate my 50th b-day. We might just do JetBlue and save our points for SWA for later. We’ll figure it out.
> My friend’s flight got canceled to fly home today. She switched to JetBlue tomorrow to make sure she can get home.
> I think it’s the vaccine mandate too.


That’s what they said this weekend that it was a protest about the mandate. 
My wife is in Pa visiting her mom and is flying home Thursday morning. She take a Allegiant into Sanford so hopefully she makes it home. She can’t take the cloudy skies up north. Lol
Our daughter flys out next week to Denver for work. She was looking at the weather forecast, she’s not happy. Lol  After living in Florida for only seven months, it sure didn’t take long to get use to the weather here. Lol


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> On the news this morning they retracted there statement about pilot protest. Pilot association said that it wasn’t true and it was a weather issue that snowballed.
> Tampa airport only has seven flights canceled today and they are for the most part caught up from the weekend.
> So that’s the Tampa airport report just in case your flying into Tampa. Lol
> It’s funny, I’m 30 miles from down town Orlando and 62 miles to Tampa but my news comes out of Tampa. Even when we lived in the condo which was for the most part in Kissimmee our news came out of Tampa. I’ll have to adjust the rabbit ears. Lol


Off topic but -- We are in southcentral PA.  Comcast gives us news out of Baltimore and DC before it gives us the Harrisburg/Lancaster stations.  I have to say "CBS" in the remote three times before I get Harrisburg.  Or I say the call letters or station numbers that I want.  So find the call letters of the stations you want your local news from or find their channel numbers and try inputting those. HTH.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Off topic but -- We are in southcentral PA.  Comcast gives us news out of Baltimore and DC before it gives us the Harrisburg/Lancaster stations.  I have to say "CBS" in the remote three times before I get Harrisburg.  Or I say the call letters or station numbers that I want.  So find the call letters of the stations you want your local news from or find their channel numbers and try inputting those. HTH.


Well I got my answer, I’m in Polk county. Which the county lines around here look like a drunk with a etch a sketch. Lol. I am in one of the furthest part, closet to Orlando. The majority of it sits closer to Tampa. 
I could always load the App on the tv.


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> Well I got my answer, I’m in Polk county. Which the county lines around here look like a drunk with a etch a sketch. Lol. I am in one of the furthest part, closet to Orlando. The majority of it sits closer to Tampa.



I also found it somewhat annoying that Spectrum has all of the Polk County cable linked to Tampa.  Our snowbird home is a bit further north than you, up near Champions Gate.  I recall there is one Orlando TV channel, WFTV 9 ABC, buried in the zillions of available channels.   I am sad to say it has been a while since we were there so I can't remember the Spectrum channel number.  It was not full HD quality but good enough for watching the local news and weather.  I also believe that the Orlando/Space Coast Spectrum news channel is available.  



dvczerfs said:


> Here is a photo of my latest project, listen, someone has to sit in this chair. Lol
> Its not as easy as it looks. Lol



Wonderful!  Spoken like a true retiree!    I gets even better when you do it January.   Enjoy!


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> I also found it somewhat annoying that Spectrum has all of the Polk County cable linked to Tampa.  Our snowbird home is a bit further north than you, up near Champions Gate.  I recall there is one Orlando TV channel, WFTV 9 ABC, buried in the zillions of available channels.   I am sad to say it has been a while since we were there so I can't remember the Spectrum channel number.  It was not full HD quality but good enough for watching the local news and weather.  I also believe that the Orlando/Space Coast Spectrum news channel is available.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!  Spoken like a true retiree!    I gets even better when you do it January.   Enjoy!


Lol. I just took the basic cable. I watch YouTube, DD watches Netflix and DW watches Netflix, two channels and the news, that comes out of Tampa. Lol
When we were driving around with the realtor looking at houses, every time we would get on a highway and it would be backed up, I would ask what is all that traffic from? My realtor would say, oh that’s just Champions gate. Lol 
I4 backs up at the Champions Gate interchange all hours of the day but they got the ramps all torn up. I’m 7 miles west off I4, exit 55. We love it here! So quiet and it’s starting to feel like home. We should have done this years ago.


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> When we were driving around with the realtor looking at houses, every time we would get on a highway and it would be backed up, I would ask what is all that traffic from? My realtor would say, oh that’s just Champions gate. Lol



LOL....  yes, that entrance causes a lot of back up going northbound.   And the the vehicles exiting breaks the traffic free going southbound in the afternoon.

We bought our place in early 2013.  The recession was still in recovery and the traffic was not that bad. By the time I retired in 2015 the traffic had rebounded.   And the building in that area had started back up.  Houses and apartments keep popping up.  And all of the traffic converges on Champions Gate.   



dvczerfs said:


> I4 backs up at the Champions Gate interchange all hours of the day but they got the ramps all torn up.



I read they were planning to do a major rework on the Champions Gate exit.  Including flyovers to reduce the congestion in Champions Gate.   Given the existing building in the area I was never sure exactly how they were going to do it but it really needs to be improved.   We avoid that area as much as possible.   We have shifted most of our travels to and from Disney to backroads up to Sherberth Rd.  



dvczerfs said:


> We love it here! So quiet and it’s starting to feel like home. We should have done this years ago.



Wonderful!  I resisted Florida for many years.  Even after we started our once then twice a year Disney vacations.  Then, suddenly, right after an early December WDW visit, I found myself surfing Zillow.   A few weeks later we contacted a realtor, made a quick real estate trip, and found a place we liked.   Now we have a second home.


----------



## dvczerfs

Quiet in here lately. I’ll be heading north in two weeks. Im kind of excited to make the drive again but I got use to driving to the airport. Lol 
I will be heading up and back on the inland route. Hopefully the winter weather holds off.  
Working like crazy on the house. It’s starting to look like home around here. We have gotten into the habit of taking a dip in the pool before dinner. I have never sat outside, eat outside more than I have in the last month.
Its taking some time to Disney the place but it’s coming along.


----------



## AaronInWI

We are 31 days away from our next drive from Wisconsin, leaving early morning Black Friday (so no shopping deals for me). This will be our 5th drive to WDW and like 11th or 12th long distance road trip overall, and as any veteran of the road can tell you it's pretty much turn key now. Nothing really out of the ordinary; just follow my trusty pre-trip check list and everything will be good. My route has been decided. Hotels have been booked. Our snacks for the road and park have been purchased. I'm finalizing the packing lists now. I gave the car a thorough cleaning on Saturday, so now the rule is no dogs and no eating in the car for the next five weeks. I should hopefully just have to wipe down the dash that week and I should be good to go. (It would drive me nuts looking at a dusty dash on a 20-hour drive.) We'll get the oil changed in a couple weeks, and replace the wiper blades at the same time. Pretty much the only thing left to do is pack the suitcase, and endure the wait...


----------



## dvczerfs

AaronInWI said:


> We are 31 days away from our next drive from Wisconsin, leaving early morning Black Friday (so no shopping deals for me). This will be our 5th drive to WDW and like 11th or 12th long distance road trip overall, and as any veteran of the road can tell you it's pretty much turn key now. Nothing really out of the ordinary; just follow my trusty pre-trip check list and everything will be good. My route has been decided. Hotels have been booked. Our snacks for the road and park have been purchased. I'm finalizing the packing lists now. I gave the car a thorough cleaning on Saturday, so now the rule is no dogs and no eating in the car for the next five weeks. I should hopefully just have to wipe down the dash that week and I should be good to go. (It would drive me nuts looking at a dusty dash on a 20-hour drive.) We'll get the oil changed in a couple weeks, and replace the wiper blades at the same time. Pretty much the only thing left to do is pack the suitcase, and endure the wait...


Have a safe trip. I’m the same way, I can’t travel in a dirty car. Lol 
My wife and I just had that conversation last week. It’s great living 17 miles from the mouse, it’s been a life long dream and wouldn’t trade it for the world but, I lost one of my biggest hobbies. I always had two, three trips I was working on, planning everything, getting the Disney van ready, adr’s, fast passes etc. and now, “hey, wanna go to the Springs for dinner, sure let’s go.” And off we go.
No more planning, no more count downs, no more watching and tracking the weather. 
My second hobby was house hunting. I spent years on Zillow and before that, thumbing through real estate magazines we would pick up in gas stations etc when we came down here. lol
I never gave any of that a thought. Lol 
So Ive taken up walking, working on the house and taking dips in the pool.lol


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> Have a safe trip. I’m the same way, I can’t travel in a dirty car. Lol
> My wife and I just had that conversation last week. It’s great living 17 miles from the mouse, it’s been a life long dream and wouldn’t trade it for the world but, I lost one of my biggest hobbies. I always had two, three trips I was working on, planning everything, getting the Disney van ready, adr’s, fast passes etc. and now, “hey, wanna go to the Springs for dinner, sure let’s go.” And off we go.
> No more planning, no more count downs, no more watching and tracking the weather.
> My second hobby was house hunting. I spent years on Zillow and before that, thumbing through real estate magazines we would pick up in gas stations etc when we came down here. lol
> I never gave any of that a thought. Lol
> So Ive taken up walking, working on the house and taking dips in the pool.lol


Went over to the Magic Kingdom this morning. Parked in the parking lot, walked to the Poly. Walked to the Grand. ( got a water) walked over to the Magic Kingdom. Met some friends from home and bought some Christmas presents and took the General Joe back to the TTC and walked back to the car and drove home. Beautiful day for a nice walk, no humidity, didn’t even break a sweat.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Went over to the Magic Kingdom this morning. Parked in the parking lot, walked to the Poly. Walked to the Grand. ( got a water) walked over to the Magic Kingdom. Met some friends from home and bought some Christmas presents and took the General Joe back to the TTC and walked back to the car and drove home. Beautiful day for a nice walk, no humidity, didn’t even break a sweat.


Are you still a DVC member?  Or are you letting that go now that you are a local?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Went over to the Magic Kingdom this morning. Parked in the parking lot, walked to the Poly. Walked to the Grand. ( got a water) walked over to the Magic Kingdom. Met some friends from home and bought some Christmas presents and took the General Joe back to the TTC and walked back to the car and drove home. Beautiful day for a nice walk, no humidity, didn’t even break a sweat.


So jealous!!!


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> No more planning, no more count downs, no more watching and tracking the weather.
> My second hobby was house hunting. I spent years on Zillow and before that, thumbing through real estate magazines we would pick up in gas stations etc when we came down here. lol
> I never gave any of that a thought. Lol
> So Ive taken up walking, working on the house and taking dips in the pool.lol



I have to smile at your words...  I have had similar thoughts.  It is an interesting transition from working to retirement.  Though I have a bit of a lazy trait that seems to have smoothed my transition.  I also get out and walk the neighborhood every day I don't have another big activity planned.   

Our winters near Disney have evolved over the years.   At first they were very focused on Disney.   The rest of the time was spent relaxing "on vacation" from the long to-do list we have up here in NH.   Our Florida home is newer and needs a lot less work than our 37 year old NH home.  We also have a lot of gardens up here and there is always something to be done outside.  Our Florida landscaping is maintained by the HOA.

Then a friend introduced us to Give Kids the World.  We immediately signed up and would do a shift there a couple times a week.  Between GKTW and time at Disney we felt "busy enough".   If you have any thoughts on volunteering it is a wonderful organization.

Recently, as we were isolating at home up north, I reactivated an old hobby, amateur radio.   I have put together a modest station that gives me something to do whenever I am feeling bored.   It is a good indoor winter activity. 

As you get settled and connect with more folks around your new home I am sure you will find plenty of things to keep you busy.   Safe travels on your upcoming trip.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Are you still a DVC member?  Or are you letting that go now that you are a local?


No, we still have it. We are 22 years into it already. We are going to do long weekend trips and for the most part enjoy the resorts. We go to the parks but 99 percent of the time we eat and leave. Lol  We like going to the resorts to eat and we are friends with a few bar tenders on property. Some even come to the house.…… now there’s a problem. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> I have to smile at your words...  I have had similar thoughts.  It is an interesting transition from working to retirement.  Though I have a bit of a lazy trait that seems to have smoothed my transition.  I also get out and walk the neighborhood every day I don't have another big activity planned.
> 
> Our winters near Disney have evolved over the years.   At first they were very focused on Disney.   The rest of the time was spent relaxing "on vacation" from the long to-do list we have up here in NH.   Our Florida home is newer and needs a lot less work than our 37 year old NH home.  We also have a lot of gardens up here and there is always something to be done outside.  Our Florida landscaping is maintained by the HOA.
> 
> Then a friend introduced us to Give Kids the World.  We immediately signed up and would do a shift there a couple times a week.  Between GKTW and time at Disney we felt "busy enough".   If you have any thoughts on volunteering it is a wonderful organization.
> 
> Recently, as we were isolating at home up north, I reactivated an old hobby, amateur radio.   I have put together a modest station that gives me something to do whenever I am feeling bored.   It is a good indoor winter activity.
> 
> As you get settled and connect with more folks around your new home I am sure you will find plenty of things to keep you busy.   Safe travels on your upcoming trip.


We were In the Magic Kingdom last Saturday night. We both laughed because we can’t remember the last we were in the MK at night…. It’s been years. Lol 
Im only 56, my wife is working till 62 so she has 6 years to go. My plan was never to retire. I took my retirement to do the move, get everything in order in the house. We have a service that does all the yard work, weeding, grass, edging and all. We also have a pool service. I don’t touch it. Lol 
Im looking at a January time frame. I don’t know what I’m going to do but I need  to go back to work. In another 6 years, when my wife retires, thats exactly what we are planning on doing. Maybe a part time job and do some volunteer work and maybe do some traveling. We use to “camp” for years at a campground in Pa., We also thought about spending summers up there. Buy a 36 foot trailer and spend time in our old stomping ground. 
We are taking it one step at a time and just enjoying the ride we are on now. 
We have to learn to slow down by then. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> So jealous!!!


We are waiting for you!!!!! Lol


----------



## AaronInWI

dvczerfs said:


> Have a safe trip. I’m the same way, I can’t travel in a dirty car. Lol
> My wife and I just had that conversation last week. It’s great living 17 miles from the mouse, it’s been a life long dream and wouldn’t trade it for the world but, I lost one of my biggest hobbies.* I always had two, three trips I was working on, planning everything*, getting the Disney van ready, adr’s, fast passes etc. and now, “hey, wanna go to the Springs for dinner, sure let’s go.” And off we go.
> No more planning, no more count downs, no more watching and tracking the weather.
> My second hobby was house hunting. I spent years on Zillow and before that, thumbing through real estate magazines we would pick up in gas stations etc when we came down here. lol
> I never gave any of that a thought. Lol
> So Ive taken up walking, working on the house and taking dips in the pool.lol


The bolded part is 100% me. We only get to Disney about every 2-3 years, but I already have a couple non-Disney road trips in the pre-planning stage. Arizona next spring for Brewers spring training, west again in the next year or two to hit some national parks, another Disney trip somewhere in there too. 

My wife is a life-long state employee, so she can retire at 55. I'll be a couple years behind her and hopefully retire at 60. We're 42 (her) and 44 (me), so we've got a few years to figure out what the next stage of our life is going to look like. But if I'm being honest with myself, it's pretty much what you've described. We'll probably end up being snowbirds because I do like Wisconsin spring and summer weather, it's just the cold and snow I can't stand. I imagine my winters will be spent in Florida, and summers in Wisconsin. And a whole lotta travelling. That's the dream, at least.


----------



## dvczerfs

Good morning from, it’s only 70 degrees in the house, central Florida. Lol
sure didn’t take long to become a Floridian did it. Lol
Stay warm everyone!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 620512
> Good morning from, it’s only 70 degrees in the house, central Florida. Lol
> sure didn’t take long to become a Floridian did it. Lol
> Stay warm everyone!!


We were there for a short weekend trip and I wasn’t happy!!! It was basically the same temperature back home. I have never had to wear jeans and a sweatshirt in FL before. 
At airport for flight home now. I am gonna be toast at school tomorrow. Sorry kids no learning today. JK


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> We were there for a short weekend trip and I wasn’t happy!!! It was basically the same temperature back home. I have never had to wear jeans and a sweatshirt in FL before.
> At airport for flight home now. I am gonna be toast at school tomorrow. Sorry kids no learning today. JK


Oh I’ve been in winter coats already, a few times. The one December we had frost on the window at OKW. Have a picture of it somewhere. 
This past weekend I think i heard on the news we were 20 degrees below normal. Friday night was miserable. But, don’t have to shovel rain. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Landscaper was here today, we are very happy!!!


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> Friday night was miserable. But, don’t have to shovel rain. Lol



  That's the difference.....  and I note the shift in your definition of miserable.



dvczerfs said:


> Landscaper was here today, we are very happy!!!



Looks great!

Stay warm!


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> That's the difference.....  and I note the shift in your definition of miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Stay warm!


We are preparing for another cold snap. Maybe put the tree up this weekend, later go for a dip in the pool. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

After all these years. Finally. We had company this afternoon!!! Our first company from Floridians and it was from our biggest fans…. 
Mr. and Mrs BC1836!!!!
We had a great time this afternoon sitting around the pool and drinking some Rosa. Hope to get together again real soon, maybe before the holidays. 
BC and his wife were our biggest fans through this entire move. Always staying in contact and giving us what to look and look out for. We followed all there advice and when we found out we got the house, they were the first to know, even before our family. 
BC and I met here, on the Dis on the 2000 mile thread and we have met up several times. What great friends to have!
Hope you guys had as much fun as we did!!! We will see you real soon!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

So I come to this thread in need of some information. After the Thanksgiving holiday is over, I’m heading north….. I know……. Way tooooooo cold but I have to get this move done and completed. I take the in land route. Any new adventures as far as construction etc…. go or is it still pretty much the same places I know at what time of day to avoid?
Im going to drive pretty much in the mountains of Virginia the first day. Second day finish and load up at my mother in law’s. Visit my old place of employment and stay overnight. Next morning, up at 2:30am to get into the mountains of Virginia before rush hours start. 
All goes well, I should make the Georgia, Florida state line by 4pm. 
Quick bite to eat at the Cracker Barrel and off to bed. 
Up at 2:30am and home before rush hour gets going. 
I know, I know, I’m slacking. Four days 2400 miles alone but I’m out of practice. 
I do have to remember that yellow lights don’t stay yellow as long as they do up north as they do in Florida. 
Just a heads up, when visiting Polk county, they have cameras at alot of the lights and they will send you a ticket and pretty pictures of your car going through a “yellow” light. Lol
But not to worry, it don’t go against your driving record as long as you pay the $158 fine. Lol   Don’t ask how I know that. Lol


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> So I come to this thread in need of some information. After the Thanksgiving holiday is over, I’m heading north….. I know……. Way tooooooo cold but I have to get this move done and completed. I take the in land route. Any new adventures as far as construction etc…. go or is it still pretty much the same places I know at what time of day to avoid?


Other than the usual accidents along I-81 in Franklin county, PA (MD/PA state line to Shippensburg) I think you are clear in regard to construction, none that I know of.  Have a safe trip. But we are expecting "some weather" around Thanksgiving.  I'm watching it because I have to head to the Maryland/Delaware coast then.  If it is to the east, you can be pretty sure the west may have issues as well.


----------



## justreading

I traveled that way last month and had no traffic issues/delays.  This was painted on the back of a truck I followed on 81 for a while!


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> After all these years. Finally. We had company this afternoon!!! Our first company from Floridians and it was from our biggest fans….
> Mr. and Mrs BC1836!!!!
> We had a great time this afternoon sitting around the pool and drinking some Rosa. Hope to get together again real soon, maybe before the holidays.
> BC and his wife were our biggest fans through this entire move. Always staying in contact and giving us what to look and look out for. We followed all there advice and when we found out we got the house, they were the first to know, even before our family.
> BC and I met here, on the Dis on the 2000 mile thread and we have met up several times. What great friends to have!
> Hope you guys had as much fun as we did!!! We will see you real soon!!!



It was indeed a special day as we enjoyed each other's company as Florida homeowners. Hard to believe, it was just a few years ago that we had experienced over 100 combined round trip drives [see page 1, post 1] that many times included an overnight stay on I-95. Now it takes us 60 minutes from our driveway to the Western Way entrance to WDW! All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

This happened less than a mile down the road from me at 4:30 Monday morning. 
Sadly, the 33 year old gentleman driving didn’t make it. 
Put the phone down and slow down. 
What ever it is, it’s not worth losing your life over.


----------



## dvczerfs

After 30 plus years………. Finally!!!!
Got ours all switched over today and will do DD tomorrow morning!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 625049
> After 30 plus years………. Finally!!!!
> Got ours all switched over today and will do DD tomorrow morning!


We brought a car down last month so we won’t have to rent anymore. My DH is getting that plate for it. So excited!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> We brought a car down last month so we won’t have to rent anymore. My DH is getting that plate for it. So excited!!!


Got one for my wife’s car also. Cost me almost a thousand dollars to register two cars in the state of Florida for two years. Lol
A drop in the bucket the money we are saving in property tax’s and state income taxes.
We bought the gold plate frames. I can’t wait to see what it will look like on DD car, her car is the same dark blue as the plate.


----------



## TheHamm

Round Trip #3 complete! 
We got in some solid time on US 23 and I-75, and the kids said we should do it more often!

We drove south after picking the kids up from school and got as far as London, KY's Hampton Inn with the only hassle being new to us DRM issues playing downloaded content via the HDMI output.  From an android we could use miracast for downloaded content from iOS we could stream via the HDMI.  I was (and am) more than agitated by this than perhaps I should be.
We woke up and continued south with no slow down in downtown Atlanta, and  some unexplained congestion from the airport to somewhere south of Jonesboro.  We did not expect to be stuck at 10mph on that stretch in the middle of a work day, and did not observe it on our way home so maybe it was an oddity?  Since we knew we were not going to the park and did not want to have to hit the pool we took our time and let the kids run around a bit at the stops.

We also learned the new G+/LL/ILL system does not work for our family and it will probably mean we drive south for Pool Kingdom more than Magic Kingdom in the future.  But Pool Kingdom is a strong draw to the munchkins who were more than happy to jump in the pool on the evening it was 57°F, and would have happily jumped in the morning you could see steam rising off of the heated pool water.  Key point- no outdoor swimming this time of year at home!  We also explored a bit more than before making use of our EZ Pass.  One kid has needed shoes for some time and this was exacerbated by her joy of running directly into puddles instead of trying to avoid them (which was admittedly not always possible, particularly when it was actively pouring), we hit Lego Land, and a few other spots in the area.  The freedom of having a car vs. ME directly to the WDW was useful for this.

For the return trip, we left only 15 minutes later than intended to head home, stopped a a few gas stations and a starbucks where we all got out for restroom breaks, and pulled off at a rest area to swap drivers without the kids taking off their headphones.  We were amused at the overhead signs in Cincinnati reading "Don't be Blue, Buckle up Buckeyes!" knowing the buckeyes were leaving Ann Arbor Blue, and saw them again in Toledo.  Waze kept lengthening our return time, from about the MI state line to Ann Arbor which seemed odd to us as most people should be _leaving_ town not heading into it. We encountered some pretty yucky snow that did result in a pretty significant slow down and some concern about how to deal with the traction control. With the stops and the snow-slowdown we added almost an hour and a half to the actual drive time. I overpacked snacks for the drive - which is better than the alternative, and the kiddos complained about it being too bright and have requested sleep masks for the next trip as apparently their hooded sweatshirts were not opaque enough to suit them


----------



## dvczerfs

TheHamm said:


> Round Trip #3 complete!
> We got in some solid time on US 23 and I-75, and the kids said we should do it more often!
> 
> We drove south after picking the kids up from school and got as far as London, KY's Hampton Inn with the only hassle being new to us DRM issues playing downloaded content via the HDMI output.  From an android we could use miracast for downloaded content from iOS we could stream via the HDMI.  I was (and am) more than agitated by this than perhaps I should be.
> We woke up and continued south with no slow down in downtown Atlanta, and  some unexplained congestion from the airport to somewhere south of Jonesboro.  We did not expect to be stuck at 10mph on that stretch in the middle of a work day, and did not observe it on our way home so maybe it was an oddity?  Since we knew we were not going to the park and did not want to have to hit the pool we took our time and let the kids run around a bit at the stops.
> 
> We also learned the new G+/LL/ILL system does not work for our family and it will probably mean we drive south for Pool Kingdom more than Magic Kingdom in the future.  But Pool Kingdom is a strong draw to the munchkins who were more than happy to jump in the pool on the evening it was 57°F, and would have happily jumped in the morning you could see steam rising off of the heated pool water.  Key point- no outdoor swimming this time of year at home!  We also explored a bit more than before making use of our EZ Pass.  One kid has needed shoes for some time and this was exacerbated by her joy of running directly into puddles instead of trying to avoid them (which was admittedly not always possible, particularly when it was actively pouring), we hit Lego Land, and a few other spots in the area.  The freedom of having a car vs. ME directly to the WDW was useful for this.
> 
> For the return trip, we left only 15 minutes later than intended to head home, stopped a a few gas stations and a starbucks where we all got out for restroom breaks, and pulled off at a rest area to swap drivers without the kids taking off their headphones.  We were amused at the overhead signs in Cincinnati reading "Don't be Blue, Buckle up Buckeyes!" knowing the buckeyes were leaving Ann Arbor Blue, and saw them again in Toledo.  Waze kept lengthening our return time, from about the MI state line to Ann Arbor which seemed odd to us as most people should be _leaving_ town not heading into it. We encountered some pretty yucky snow that did result in a pretty significant slow down and some concern about how to deal with the traction control. With the stops and the snow-slowdown we added almost an hour and a half to the actual drive time. I overpacked snacks for the drive - which is better than the alternative, and the kiddos complained about it being too bright and have requested sleep masks for the next trip as apparently their hooded sweatshirts were not opaque enough to suit them


Legoland!! My wife drags me to the Beals across the street from Legoland. Lol
We have to go there sometime, we don’t live that far from it. 
Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## TheHamm

dvczerfs said:


> Legoland!! My wife drags me to the Beals across the street from Legoland. Lol
> We have to go there sometime, we don’t live that far from it.
> Glad you had a nice trip.


While I would not make the additional drive for outlet shopping, I can highly recommend the granny apple fries, lines 90%  shorter than WDW, and less expensive gasoline the area offers.  Legoland was a reasonable distraction from a disappointing Disney experience on a "Florida Cold" day the adults wanted to not be in the pool.  The kids are large Lego fans and the grown ups were happy to not have to step on any tiny bricks (one of the best parent moments was a 4yo howling when stepping on Legos and questioning "why would someone leave those there?!  when _she_ left them there).  We could all agree on the deliciousness of what was essentially apple pie without crust whereas we do not all agree on Dole Whip.  I have been known to drive further for ridiculous snacks, so I am confident we will have those fries at Christmas!  However, if we can keep the weather pool appropriate I can stick to one drive for silly snacks.


----------



## Cosmic

pwdebbie said:


> You can fly OVER the border and return but not drive? That is just plain dumb!


This is a late reply, but it's an amusing/frustrating story. I live in the Buffalo area (very close to the border for those who don't know). When the road border was closed earlier in the pandemic, there was a booming business in people taking helicopter rides ~10 miles across the border and then hiring someone to transport their car on a flatbed. Flying across and a worker hauling cargo across were both allowed, but not just driving across the border yourself.

Catching up on this thread, getting ready for our 4th 2,400 mile WDW trip in January!


----------



## pwdebbie

Cosmic said:


> This is a late reply, but it's an amusing/frustrating story. I live in the Buffalo area (very close to the border for those who don't know). When the road border was closed earlier in the pandemic, there was a booming business in people taking helicopter rides ~10 miles across the border and then hiring someone to transport their car on a flatbed. Flying across and a worker hauling cargo across were both allowed, but not just driving across the border yourself.
> 
> Catching up on this thread, getting ready for our 4th 2,400 mile WDW trip in January!



Happy planning!  I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## dvczerfs

I know, it’s not a Disney resort pool, but its all I got. Lol
Another beautiful day here in central Florida. 
DW flew up to Pennsylvania yesterday to spend a week with her mom. 
They are expecting some snow, not much but snow on Wednesday. Sunny and 85 here on Wednesday. Lol 
She flys back home Friday and she is bringing some friends of ours to stay for the weekend. It’s funny, we lived 15 miles apart in Pa. and they never came to visit once, buy a house in Florida and everyone wants to come visit. Lol
My driving trip to Pa. has been  put off till after the holidays. Just to much going on. I hope I still have it, I drove to Sanford airport and back yesterday, about a two hour round trip and I was beat. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Some good news yesterday, my wife informs me when I drive back north in January, I may have a passenger on the way back……… my mother in law!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! 
16 hours in a car with my mother in law, she is gonna have to eat and use the restroom ……….. this is going to take forever. She’s going to have to eat breakfast before we hit the road, she sleeps till noon!!! She putts’s around. 
What did I ever do to these people? Lol


----------



## TheHamm

dvczerfs said:


> Some good news yesterday, my wife informs me when I drive back north in January, I may have a passenger on the way back……… my mother in law!!!
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!
> 16 hours in a car with my mother in law, she is gonna have to eat and use the restroom ……….. this is going to take forever. She’s going to have to eat breakfast before we hit the road, she sleeps till noon!!! She putts’s around.
> What did I ever do to these people? Lol



Commiserating with you and hoping expectations of inconvenience are not met.

Parents/Grandparents have stated they will be joining us for the Christmas drive.  I have similar concerns as I am confident there will be a need to stop for a restroom more for the 70 year old than the 8 year olds.  We have made clear the Merriment Express leaves at 5am, knowing it will be 6am before they are settled into the van and there will be irritation to not already be in Ohio. 

We have preemptively purchased them a tablet and noise canceling headphones to use as the rule is the driver picks the sound for the front seat -  40 year olds will  not agree with the 70 year olds on the audio, and the kids have all of the disney nature videos they can hope for.  I have also declared the food in my vehicle will not include tuna, bologna, or egg salad sandwiches  (my memory of smelly child road trips), and suggested they familiarize themselves with the Starbucks offerings as there is always one stop for coffee & snack boxes (fancy lunchables).  I can drive there on coffee, combos, and gummy fruits so the new passengers have been told they can pack their own snacks or ask the kids to share their craisins and uncrustables.


----------



## AaronInWI

A little late checking in, but we completed our 5th round trip drive from WI last week. Overall we had a wonderful drive both down and back. We left early morning on Black Friday and spent a night in Marietta, GA which is just north of Atlanta. At times it felt like we had the road to ourselves, and we didn't have any traffic until we got to Nashville. And even that was a 2-3 minute delay and we were back on the road. Then Saturday we made the 6ish hour drive to Orlando, with our customary stop at Ellis Bros. Pecans in Vienna, GA.

For the return drive we like to hit MK after checking out from our Disney resort, eat lunch there, and then drive to Valdosta, GA to spend the night. Doing this times our drive so we miss all of the major traffic in Orlando, Atlanta and Nashville. We again had smooth sailing for the most part. We did get into some bumper-to-bumper traffic somewhere in northern GA, and Waze routed us around an accident-induced backup around the mountains in Monteagle, TN. We stopped for the night in Mt. Vernon, IL, which again timed our drive to avoid any traffic issues in Chicago and Milwaukee. We arrived home safely this past Tuesday around 2:00 pm.

We changed our route down this time around. We have typically taken I65 from WI, which takes us through Indy and Louisville before hitting Nashville. This time around we took I57 all the way through Illinois, touching a bit of Kentucky before getting to Nashville. I don't know if we got lucky with it being a holiday or what, but the traffic was minimal and almost no semi trucks to speak of. My biggest complaint about taking 65 is you get so many trucks jockeying for position, where one is going 70 mph and another truck passes going like 70.5 mph so it takes like 5 minutes to get past. So frustrating. We had none of that on 57. A little construction around the IL/KY border, but delays were still minimal. Even though it is a much more boring drive (we're small town folks who still get a thrill from driving through the big cities), I'll trade the better scenery for less stress.

In total, including driving to three of the four parks (we stayed at BLT so we could walk to MK) and Disney Springs, we put on 2775.9 miles. Our next long distance drive will be next spring, but this time to Arizona for Milwaukee Brewers spring training. That will be a 3600 mile round trip, not counting any driving we do in AZ.


----------



## dvczerfs

AaronInWI said:


> A little late checking in, but we completed our 5th round trip drive from WI last week. Overall we had a wonderful drive both down and back. We left early morning on Black Friday and spent a night in Marietta, GA which is just north of Atlanta. At times it felt like we had the road to ourselves, and we didn't have any traffic until we got to Nashville. And even that was a 2-3 minute delay and we were back on the road. Then Saturday we made the 6ish hour drive to Orlando, with our customary stop at Ellis Bros. Pecans in Vienna, GA.
> 
> For the return drive we like to hit MK after checking out from our Disney resort, eat lunch there, and then drive to Valdosta, GA to spend the night. Doing this times our drive so we miss all of the major traffic in Orlando, Atlanta and Nashville. We again had smooth sailing for the most part. We did get into some bumper-to-bumper traffic somewhere in northern GA, and Waze routed us around an accident-induced backup around the mountains in Monteagle, TN. We stopped for the night in Mt. Vernon, IL, which again timed our drive to avoid any traffic issues in Chicago and Milwaukee. We arrived home safely this past Tuesday around 2:00 pm.
> 
> We changed our route down this time around. We have typically taken I65 from WI, which takes us through Indy and Louisville before hitting Nashville. This time around we took I57 all the way through Illinois, touching a bit of Kentucky before getting to Nashville. I don't know if we got lucky with it being a holiday or what, but the traffic was minimal and almost no semi trucks to speak of. My biggest complaint about taking 65 is you get so many trucks jockeying for position, where one is going 70 mph and another truck passes going like 70.5 mph so it takes like 5 minutes to get past. So frustrating. We had none of that on 57. A little construction around the IL/KY border, but delays were still minimal. Even though it is a much more boring drive (we're small town folks who still get a thrill from driving through the big cities), I'll trade the better scenery for less stress.
> 
> In total, including driving to three of the four parks (we stayed at BLT so we could walk to MK) and Disney Springs, we put on 2775.9 miles. Our next long distance drive will be next spring, but this time to Arizona for Milwaukee Brewers spring training. That will be a 3600 mile round trip, not counting any driving we do in AZ.


Glad you had an enjoyable drive. I lived in a small town all my life. I was in outside sales so I spent a lot of time on the road But much of that was spent in other small towns and two lane highways. 
My best guess, makes it easier because of Uncle Sam makes you keep track, I’ve driven over two million miles in my life. 
But nothing in all that driving ever prepared me to live and drive in central Florida in 2021. Lol
I thought I was an offensive driver, not even close. Lol
I was on I4 one afternoon in the right lane around exit 60, I was going a good 70 mph, there was traffic but not too bad, I was passed on the shoulder of I4 by a pick up truck, had to be well over 90 mph.
One Friday afternoon there was a bad wreck on one of the major roads where we live, so we headed for the back roads. Those roads were pretty packed because most of our area is Florida residents. We were at a stop sign which was backed up about 10-12 cars deep. A van, service truck type, up on the sidewalks, drove about 3/4 of the block on the sidewalks. Got to the end, down the curb and turned left into a housing development. 
Am I just getting old or are people just nuts? Lol


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Glad you had an enjoyable drive. I lived in a small town all my life. I was in outside sales so I spent a lot of time on the road But much of that was spent in other small towns and two lane highways.
> My best guess, makes it easier because of Uncle Sam makes you keep track, I’ve driven over two million miles in my life.
> But nothing in all that driving ever prepared me to live and drive in central Florida in 2021. Lol
> I thought I was an offensive driver, not even close. Lol
> I was on I4 one afternoon in the right lane around exit 60, I was going a good 70 mph, there was traffic but not too bad, I was passed on the shoulder of I4 by a pick up truck, had to be well over 90 mph.
> One Friday afternoon there was a bad wreck on one of the major roads where we live, so we headed for the back roads. Those roads were pretty packed because most of our area is Florida residents. We were at a stop sign which was backed up about 10-12 cars deep. A van, service truck type, up on the sidewalks, drove about 3/4 of the block on the sidewalks. Got to the end, down the curb and turned left into a housing development.
> Am I just getting old or are people just nuts? Lol



Dave, people are just getting nuts.  Accident on I-81 in MD a few days ago -- three tractor trailers, one over top of a vehicle, then that one and another TT in the next lane had a vehicle _sandwiched_ between them and up in the air, and then the third rear-ended the first one.  The two vehicles were unrecognizable. But somehow, only minor injuries.  You look at the pictures and can only think, "How?"  How did it happen?  How did they only have minor injuries?  Be glad you don't have to drive 81 any longer.


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> But nothing in all that driving ever prepared me to live and drive in central Florida in 2021. Lol
> I thought I was an offensive driver, not even close. Lol
> I was on I4 one afternoon in the right lane around exit 60, I was going a good 70 mph, there was traffic but not too bad, I was passed on the shoulder of I4 by a pick up truck, had to be well over 90 mph.



LOL... Yes, I4 is crazy. More like NASCAR than a highway. Unfortunately with the occasional demolition derby mixed in. 

I was driving north on I93 in MA the other day in heavy traffic and watched a BMW sedan weaving back and forth through the lanes trying to get ahead.   Unfortunately he must not have been looking further than the car in front and alongside of him as he mostly swerved into lanes that weren't moving any faster than the one he was in.   Twice he almost caused an accident as he squeezed into a barely one car wide gap going 65 miles an hour.



dvczerfs said:


> Am I just getting old or are people just nuts? Lol



People are getting crazier much faster than we are getting older.   Drive safe out there!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

NH-to-FL said:


> LOL... Yes, I4 is crazy. More like NASCAR than a highway. Unfortunately with the occasional demolition derby mixed in.
> 
> I was driving north on I93 in MA the other day in heavy traffic and watched a BMW sedan weaving back and forth through the lanes trying to get ahead.   Unfortunately he must not have been looking further than the car in front and alongside of him as he mostly swerved into lanes that weren't moving any faster than the one he was in.   Twice he almost caused an accident as he squeezed into a barely one car wide gap going 65 miles an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> People are getting crazier much faster than we are getting older.   Drive safe out there!


I thought MA drivers were crazy until I started driving in FL. It’s scary !!!


----------



## OKW Lover

ddluvsdisney said:


> I thought MA drivers were crazy until I started driving in FL. It’s scary !!!


Agree.  I blame it on the tourists that don't know were they are going, but they are in a hurry to get there.


----------



## dvczerfs

OKW Lover said:


> Agree.  I blame it on the tourists that don't know were they are going, but they are in a hurry to get there.


I’m a little outside of the tourist area, and they’re still nuts. Lol  
Its an adventure for sure every time we wonder out. Lol 
Took awhile getting use to how long the red/green lights are. They dont change as fast/often as they do up north. 
I can’t figure out how the west bound, I4 Champions Gate exit backs up onto I4 for the longest time. But when you drive by the exit and look down by the big Champions Gate sign, nothing.frm exit 58 to exit55, it’s smooth sailing again.


----------



## dvczerfs

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## efoote01

Hello, thinking of driving down from Long Island for our trip for Jan 9.  Any recommendations on places to stay on the way down?  Was hoping to do the majority of our driving the 1st day and making it to at least SC/GA.  Thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

efoote01 said:


> Was hoping to do the majority of our driving the 1st day and making it to at least SC/GA. Thanks


In that case, you'll find some good choices off I-95 in Savannah.  All the major chains have properties along that stretch.  We are partial to the Marriott brands and find Residence Inn's to offer a good value.  They have a full kitchen and free breakfast.


----------



## dvczerfs

OKW Lover said:


> In that case, you'll find some good choices off I-95 in Savannah.  All the major chains have properties along that stretch.  We are partial to the Marriott brands and find Residence Inn's to offer a good value.  They have a full kitchen and free breakfast.
> [/QUOTE
> Residence inns, I never gave that a thought. We just always stayed at Hampton Inns. When we were driving, we just always stayed at the same places.
> I will have to give them a try next month on my drive up to Pa. and back.


----------



## thegame310

Hey all!
I’m a board newbie, but we just did our first drive to WDW from PA. Our trip was a short one, we left on the 27th and returned on the 30th.

We are excited to get back down to WDW but I’m unsure if we’ll drive again. We brought our French bulldog with us which wouldn’t have been too bad if our 14 hour trip wouldn’t have taken 20 due to 95S traffic in SC.

Is the traffic always that bad on 95?

On our return trip we stayed in Dunn, NC at a pet friendly hotel, which wasn’t awful but we would have preferred a pet friendly Airbnb but we couldn’t find any as we really weren’t planning on stopping on the way home, but we’re glad we did. Would any of you folks have any town recommendations that we could scope out Airbnb’s before hand?


Also, I think we will for sure rent a car when we drive as my Mitsubishi Mirage while it got amazing gas mileage…was a bit cramped.


----------



## pwdebbie

thegame310 said:


> Hey all!
> I’m a board newbie, but we just did our first drive to WDW from PA. Our trip was a short one, we left on the 27th and returned on the 30th.
> 
> We are excited to get back down to WDW but I’m unsure if we’ll drive again. We brought our French bulldog with us which wouldn’t have been too bad if our 14 hour trip wouldn’t have taken 20 due to 95S traffic in SC.
> 
> Is the traffic always that bad on 95?
> 
> On our return trip we stayed in Dunn, NC at a pet friendly hotel, which wasn’t awful but we would have preferred a pet friendly Airbnb but we couldn’t find any as we really weren’t planning on stopping on the way home, but we’re glad we did. Would any of you folks have any town recommendations that we could scope out Airbnb’s before hand?
> 
> 
> Also, I think we will for sure rent a car when we drive as my Mitsubishi Mirage while it got amazing gas mileage…was a bit cramped.



Welcome to the DIS!    

Fellow Pennsylvanian here, just west of Gettysburg.

Where did you drive from in PA?  Many folks in PA opt for the inland route 81-77-26-95, not getting on 95 until well south of all the traffic.  While the inland route is not always a good choice in the winter (mountains), you can be fairly certain of less traffic.  When we drive, we spend one night on the road each way and I would never consider less than eleven nights on property -- it is a two-week trip for us.  You sure had a fast turnaround, only two nights at WDW?


----------



## thegame310

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Fellow Pennsylvanian here, just west of Gettysburg.
> 
> Where did you drive from in PA?  Many folks in PA opt for the inland route 81-77-26-95, not getting on 95 until well south of all the traffic.  While the inland route is not always a good choice in the winter (mountains), you can be fairly certain of less traffic.  When we drive, we spend one night on the road each way and I would never consider less than eleven nights on property -- it is a two-week trip for us.  You sure had a fast turnaround, only two nights at WDW?



We started in Mechanicsburg, and I’ll have to look into the 81-77-26-95 route.

And yes a very fast turnaround trip. My wife just started her new job and we wanted to sneak a trip in while we were both off from work.

Thankfulky we are already planning our return trip in October 2022.

I just booked the rental SUV yesterday using AutoSlash which was a tip I discovered from lurking here.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Fellow Pennsylvanian here, just west of Gettysburg.
> 
> Where did you drive from in PA?  Many folks in PA opt for the inland route 81-77-26-95, not getting on 95 until well south of all the traffic.  While the inland route is not always a good choice in the winter (mountains), you can be fairly certain of less traffic.  When we drive, we spend one night on the road each way and I would never consider less than eleven nights on property -- it is a two-week trip for us.  You sure had a fast turnaround, only two nights at WDW?


Yes I was going to post something similar about turnaround time. OMG we would never be able to drive down and a couple of days later drive back. We need a week to recover. When I say we I mean DH lol. He does most of the driving.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Fellow Pennsylvanian here, just west of Gettysburg.
> 
> Where did you drive from in PA?  Many folks in PA opt for the inland route 81-77-26-95, not getting on 95 until well south of all the traffic.  While the inland route is not always a good choice in the winter (mountains), you can be fairly certain of less traffic.  When we drive, we spend one night on the road each way and I would never consider less than eleven nights on property -- it is a two-week trip for us.  You sure had a fast turnaround, only two nights at WDW?


Oops double post


----------



## ddluvsdisney

thegame310 said:


> We started in Mechanicsburg, and I’ll have to look into the 81-77-26-95 route.
> 
> And yes a very fast turnaround trip. My wife just started her new job and we wanted to sneak a trip in while we were both off from work.
> 
> Thankfulky we are already planning our return trip in October 2022.
> 
> I just booked the rental SUV yesterday using AutoSlash which was a tip I discovered from lurking here.


Glad you are planning your next trip. Hopefully it’s a longer one.


----------



## pwdebbie

thegame310 said:


> We started in Mechanicsburg, and I’ll have to look into the 81-77-26-95 route.
> 
> And yes a very fast turnaround trip. My wife just started her new job and we wanted to sneak a trip in while we were both off from work.
> 
> Thankfulky we are already planning our return trip in October 2022.
> 
> I just booked the rental SUV yesterday using AutoSlash which was a tip I discovered from lurking here.



Oh you most definitely want to do the inland route then.  It will be lovely in October.  Somewhere in these pages, @dvczerfs posted time from state line to state line via that route.  He started from the Poconos, so you have at least an hour less than he had.  ("Had" because he moved to Florida in the past year and no longer makes the drives.  You will see his name on the first page of this thread as having the most trips.)


----------



## thegame310

pwdebbie said:


> Oh you most definitely want to do the inland route then.  It will be lovely in October.  Somewhere in these pages, @dvczerfs posted time from state line to state line via that route.  He started from the Poconos, so you have at least an hour less than he had.  ("Had" because he moved to Florida in the past year and no longer makes the drives.  You will see his name on the first page of this thread as having the most trips.)



Thank you! I will head back through these pages to see if I can find his post concerning that topic.


----------



## TheHamm

We went a little nuts and drove down and back the week before Christmas, then picked up our passengers and did it again the following week.  Stupid?  Perhaps.  But since it was chilly the first week, we kept telling ourselves the second drive was all for the pool weather, which we took full advantage of.  The first December drive ended up being decided two days before departure, so both planning and packing were minimal.  We left after school let out, spent the night, and were still surprised how much traffic there was for no apparent reason just south of ATL.  The same spot around Jone*something* snared us at Thanskgiving and on the way home, not at all during typical rush hour timing.

So 4 round trip drives  in 2021, which seems a bit loony to me.  We got an oil change in December and are now in need of another well before the recommended time!



dvczerfs said:


> Some good news yesterday, my wife informs me when I drive back north in January, I may have a passenger on the way back……… my mother in law!!!
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!
> 16 hours in a car with my mother in law, she is gonna have to eat and use the restroom ……….. this is going to take forever. She’s going to have to eat breakfast before we hit the road, she sleeps till noon!!! She putts’s around.
> What did I ever do to these people? Lol



It took us an extra 2 hours with new passengers.  I suppose some of it may have been holiday traffic as we never got over 40mph on the FL turnpike, but they did add 2-3 extra stops.  On the way out on 1/1 we just planned to spend the night which was wise given the storms we encountered in KY and the ice greeting us when we pulled into the driveway.  We stopped an hour earlier than we anticipated due to heavy rain, wind, and fog in the mountains and were met with a very full Hampton Inn as a caravan of people who drove down for the bowl game also decided to call it a night. 

I'm ready to not be in a vehicle any time soon, so it is hard to consider spring break which was booked at 11 months!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 414682
> 
> Here is my progress chart I use when driving down. I out run this chart by almost 45 minutes anymore but it includes rest stops, gas stops and drive thrus. For reference, home would be the I78 NJ, PA boarder.
> I also have one for the ride home.
> I also go a few different ways, I take this way if there isn't a chance of snow or ice. This way takes you through the Shenandoah Mountains.
> All depends on driving style, conditions, where you live etc... but all the map services has this way taking me about an hour from my house longer than going down I95.
> This way is actually two hours shorter than I95 for me.
> If you live in South Jersey or the Philly area, it won't work for you. Basically you have to be north of I78 or real close to it.


@thegame310 Here's the info I was thinking of.


----------



## thegame310

pwdebbie said:


> @thegame310 Here's the info I was thinking of.


Thank you!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi all! I was referred to this post to get some info from all of you experts! 

So, while I’ve been to WDW at least 20+ times, I have never made the drive down from Pittsburgh. I have always flown, but with two small kids, my husband thinks it will be better to have the car, car seats, snacks, etc.

It looks like it’s about a 15 hour drive for us, and I guess I’m just looking for ANY advice on how to make this as enjoyable as possible. We will be going for a week in April. Our boys will be 3 and 7 months, and we have never done a drive this long with them.

Do you suggest leaving late at night and driving straight through? Leaving in the morning and staying over somewhere? Any suggestions on best hotels, any must see tourist attractions along the way? Best road trip snacks? Lol. Literally anything you want to throw my way, I would appreciate! I’m definitely a nervous mama over here


----------



## BC1836

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all! I was referred to this post to get some info from all of you experts!
> 
> So, while I’ve been to WDW at least 20+ times, I have never made the drive down from Pittsburgh. I have always flown, but with two small kids, my husband thinks it will be better to have the car, car seats, snacks, etc.
> 
> It looks like it’s about a 15 hour drive for us, and I guess I’m just looking for ANY advice on how to make this as enjoyable as possible. We will be going for a week in April. Our boys will be 3 and 7 months, and we have never done a drive this long with them.
> 
> Do you suggest leaving late at night and driving straight through? Leaving in the morning and staying over somewhere? Any suggestions on best hotels, any must see tourist attractions along the way? Best road trip snacks? Lol. Literally anything you want to throw my way, I would appreciate! I’m definitely a nervous mama over here



Not counting weather concerns, plan to avoid any metro area during rush hour. I've done 13 straight-thru drives (see P. 1 for the all-time records) and you WILL be exhausted upon arrival. That first day in the park might not be that enjoyable because of your marathon drive. You can break up your drive by booking a hotel/motel in advance (know the time that allows you to cancel without penalty), but make sure you travel over half your distance on your first day of driving. Of course, be aware of your surroundings when seeking to fill you gas tank at some obscure exit in the post-midnight hour. These are a few thoughts for you to consider.

All the best!


----------



## TheHamm

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all! I was referred to this post to get some info from all of you experts!
> 
> So, while I’ve been to WDW at least 20+ times, I have never made the drive down from Pittsburgh. I have always flown, but with two small kids, my husband thinks it will be better to have the car, car seats, snacks, etc.
> 
> It looks like it’s about a 15 hour drive for us, and I guess I’m just looking for ANY advice on how to make this as enjoyable as possible. We will be going for a week in April. Our boys will be 3 and 7 months, and we have never done a drive this long with them.
> 
> Do you suggest leaving late at night and driving straight through? Leaving in the morning and staying over somewhere? Any suggestions on best hotels, any must see tourist attractions along the way? Best road trip snacks? Lol. Literally anything you want to throw my way, I would appreciate! I’m definitely a nervous mama over here



Welcome!  It is normal to be a nervous mama, part of the job description!  Like all parts of parenting, flexibility is key to road trips in which there will be chaos no one could possibly predict.  However, this is totally do-able!

While my husband would prefer to drive over night and we have, I have safety concerns with this as drowsy driving is no bueno.  Additionally, it is really hard when you arrive in the morning and the kids are ready to go and the grown ups are not.  Putting in some solid hours during naps and night time sleeping worked better for us on most of our road trips, this sometimes includes a 4am departure.   Sometimes we stop for the night, sometimes we drive 20 hours if the weather is good. 

At 3 and 7 months, I would assume you will need to stop every few hours for potty/diaper changes/feeding the tiny one.  I would count on an extra 2-3 hours on the road.  The little puffy rice things, cheerios, or goldfish in a munchkin cup double as a noise making rattle.  Cereal is still our go to with 8 year olds!  At 3 they still squirted go-go squeeze all over the place and it did not go fantastically well.  We tended to try to hit rest stops with outdoor areas and give them the pouches while they wandered a bit.  Road trips are also when we have uncrustables which we eat outside the car while wandering around, they are less messy than home made PB&J.  We also played silly games hopping around picnic tables on one foot while stopped to get a little of the silly wiggles out. 
The 7 month old is harder to keep entertained than the 3yo, but will sleep more.  Anything crinkly or noisy is good for them both. For the older one I found a box of tissues to empty and shred as well as a pile of post it notes to disassemble were very entertaining and not terrible to clean up as long as the tissues stay out of the kiddo's mouth. I preferred toys that could be tethered to the kids' seats for both easy retrieval and to prevent it from being hurled at the driver.  If you are ok with a little sticky in the car, a tiny container of bubbles is worth 20-30 minutes of excitement when blown from the passenger seat.  It almost counts as bath time for my kids.  Water wow coloring books (melissa and doug) are useful and entertaining for the older one, but you may have to pick up the pen 700 times.  We did eventually get a portable dvd player when they were 4ish, and that was helpful- probably not for the tiny kiddo - but super annoying that I listened to paw patrol for 6 hours as the kids could not deal with headphones in their car seats.


----------



## bluezy

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all! I was referred to this post to get some info from all of you experts!
> 
> So, while I’ve been to WDW at least 20+ times, I have never made the drive down from Pittsburgh. I have always flown, but with two small kids, my husband thinks it will be better to have the car, car seats, snacks, etc.
> 
> It looks like it’s about a 15 hour drive for us, and I guess I’m just looking for ANY advice on how to make this as enjoyable as possible. We will be going for a week in April. Our boys will be 3 and 7 months, and we have never done a drive this long with them.
> 
> Do you suggest leaving late at night and driving straight through? Leaving in the morning and staying over somewhere? Any suggestions on best hotels, any must see tourist attractions along the way? Best road trip snacks? Lol. Literally anything you want to throw my way, I would appreciate! I’m definitely a nervous mama over here



It's been a long time since our kids were that young, but we did make the drive to Disney from the Philly area several times with a 4 year old.  We didn't travel to Disney with an infant so I'm not much help there, but things that worked for us with toddlers/pre-schoolers (but may or may not work for your family) were:

1.  We always left early in the morning (usually by about 5:00 a.m.) and spent the night usually around Savannah, GA which left us with about a 4 hour drive in the morning.   The "drive at night and drive straight through" method never appealed to us because we knew the kids would sleep all night while we'd be awake.   Then when we'd arrive at the hotel, the kids would be wide awake and we'd be exhausted -- and it would be difficult for us to sleep if the kids are awake.   By splitting the drive over 2 days, we get a good night's sleep on the drive down and when we arrive at Disney we're well-rested (though slightly fatigued from the drive -- but adrenaline usually takes care of that as soon as we start seeing the exit signs for Disney) and we usually spend a few hours in a park on arrival day (or hanging out at the pool, riding the monorail, going to DS, etc. if we didn't go to a park).  

2.  We made sure the kids burned off some energy whenever we made a stop.   I'd keep some bubbles, a frisbee, a jump rope, etc. handy so that when we were at a rest stop I could spend a few minutes tiring out the kids.   

3.  I made sure to have plenty of new toys and activities in the car but didn't just give them to the kids all at once.   I'd pack a small bag with a few new things and give that to them for the start of the trip but then I'd keep the rest of the new stuff in the back of the car and give them something new when they needed it (basically whenever they got bored with what they already had).   I also made sure to keep some new stuff for when we were in the hotel rooms (life saver on a rainy day when you might spend more time in the room) and for the drive home.  Things I would buy would be: paper tablets, colored pencils (don't forget a sharpener), stickers, pipe cleaners, Color Wonder markers and paper/books, little animal figurines (usually saved those for the hotel), and little toys that I'd find in the dollar store or the birthday party favor aisle at Walmart/Target.  They also had DVD players with headsets (before cars had them) and I'd make sure to have a few new DVDs to watch.  Ditto with a CD player before we switched to MP3 players -- always made sure they had some fun new music to listen to.    Now they're al teenagers/adults so they just bring their phones and that's all they need for the entire drive. 

4.  Lots of individually packaged snacks...and always a few that were special treats that they wouldn't normally get at home.  And we always have bottles of water.

5.  If the kids were sleeping, we tried not to stop the car.  We'd drive as long as we could to let them sleep.  And on the flip side, if they said they needed a bathroom stop or just wanted to stretch, we stopped at the next exit or rest stop.  

We're fortunate that all of our kids travel very well in the car and I always ended up with a pile of new toys and treats that I never had to use the entire drive.   But I'd rather be over-prepared.


----------



## igrsod

If you were doing a 20 hour drive... would you rather divide it up over 2 days and stay midway somewhere, or take 3 hour shifts and keep driving with no hotel stops along the way?


----------



## LadyBeBop

igrsod said:


> If you were doing a 20 hour drive... would you rather divide it up over 2 days and stay midway somewhere, or take 3 hour shifts and keep driving with no hotel stops along the way?



I need more information.  

1) Where are you driving from?  Your 20-hour drive could actually turn into 24 hours if you have to go through a number of large cities with its traffic.  Especially during rush hour.  Or if you have little kids who need to go potty every two hours. 

2) How many drivers?  If you're by yourself, I'd allow at least two days.  Maybe three.  If there are four drivers, sure you can drive straight-thru. 

When I was younger, we always at two drivers.  We could handle about 14 hours and call it a day.  Any more was pushing it.


----------



## igrsod

LadyBeBop said:


> I need more information.
> 
> 1) Where are you driving from?  Your 20-hour drive could actually turn into 24 hours if you have to go through a number of large cities with its traffic.  Especially during rush hour.  Or if you have little kids who need to go potty every two hours.
> 
> 2) How many drivers?  If you're by yourself, I'd allow at least two days.  Maybe three.  If there are four drivers, sure you can drive straight-thru.
> 
> When I was younger, we always at two drivers.  We could handle about 14 hours and call it a day.  Any more was pushing it.


That's good information.  
We are still in the planning stages.  Coming from Ottawa area in Canada to WDW.  2 or 3 drivers.
If I was solo, I would not drive straight through... my eyes wouldn't allow it.
But with 3 for sure i think we could just push through.  Google says 20 hours... I have in my head that it probably would take closer to 24 hours.
Never done the drive before, but with all this airline uncertainty and testing requirements to fly home, driving seems like a more reliable option.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Yes I was going to post something similar about turnaround time. OMG we would never be able to drive down and a couple of days later drive back. We need a week to recover. When I say we I mean DH lol. He does most of the driving.


Oh come on, you can do it!!!
I left Davenport Fl. on Tuesday morning at 2:30am. Drove to Roanoke Virginia, stayed over night. Left wednesday morning at 2:30am, pulled into our sold house in Nazareth Pa at 10 am. Loaded up and drove back to Roanoke, arrived about 9pm. Woke up Thursday morning, hit the road at 2am and pulled back in to Davenport Fl. in time for a shower, a nap and dinner.
3 days, 2400 miles….. alone. Lol
One of the best trips I ever made. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

thegame310 said:


> We started in Mechanicsburg, and I’ll have to look into the 81-77-26-95 route.
> 
> And yes a very fast turnaround trip. My wife just started her new job and we wanted to sneak a trip in while we were both off from work.
> 
> Thankfulky we are already planning our return trip in October 2022.
> 
> I just booked the rental SUV yesterday using AutoSlash which was a tip I discovered from lurking here.


Three places you want to avoid at rush hour… Harrisburg, Charlotte and Jacksonville. Watch your speed in Virginia, it’s the only time my entire life I set a cruise control. Lol


----------



## LadyBeBop

igrsod said:


> That's good information.
> 
> We are still in the planning stages.  Coming from Ottawa area in Canada to WDW.



I haven't crossed the border by car in over 20 years.  I don't know how long it takes, but make sure you allow time for that.



> 2 or 3 drivers.
> 
> If I was solo, I would not drive straight through... my eyes wouldn't allow it.
> But with 3 for sure i think we could just push through.



Two drivers...I'd stop for the night somewhere in the Carolinas.  Three drivers...I'd attempt it.  But be careful.  And don't give the most inexperienced driver the overnight shift.



> Google says 20 hours... I have in my head that it probably would take closer to 24 hours.



Yup.



> Never done the drive before, but with all this airline uncertainty and testing requirements to fly home, driving seems like a more reliable option.



I don't know when your trip is.  But things may change in the next six months.  We don't know.  Plan your drive, but also be aware of the constantly changing situation.  Flying may be better in August and quite possibly will be much better by Christmas 2022. 

But I don't know.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Oh come on, you can do it!!!
> I left Davenport Fl. on Tuesday morning at 2:30am. Drove to Roanoke Virginia, stayed over night. Left wednesday morning at 2:30am, pulled into our sold house in Nazareth Pa at 10 am. Loaded up and drove back to Roanoke, arrived about 9pm. Woke up Thursday morning, hit the road at 2am and pulled back in to Davenport Fl. in time for a shower, a nap and dinner.
> 3 days, 2400 miles….. alone. Lol
> One of the best trips I ever made. Lol


Sounds like you did not return with an extra passenger.


----------



## TheHamm

igrsod said:


> If you were doing a 20 hour drive... would you rather divide it up over 2 days and stay midway somewhere, or take 3 hour shifts and keep driving with no hotel stops along the way?



You are also at the mercy of whom ever is working at the border, which could significantly add to your transit time. Friends crossing Windsor to Detroit for work using the NEXUS lanes regularly complain the time is inconsistent and hyperbolically 20% more than pre-pandemic.  Hopefully that levels out, but who knows?

On a good trip (no national border crossing to account for!), we add ~10% onto the google predicted 17 hour drive time.  We have added on 4 hours due to traffic, and we have had to stop overnight due to the road being nearly impassable due to storms, so it can vary wildly in our experience.

If the idea of stopping for the night unscheduled is overwhelming, or if you do not have US cell coverage to check if nearby hotels have availability, I would just plan to stop.  It does not bother us so we have tended to roll with the chaos.  Given more than 2 drivers and no kids, I would plan to go all the way and pivot mid-drive if need be.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Sounds like you did not return with an extra passenger.


No, that quick trip was this past summer. I will be heading north in the next few weeks and I will have an extra passenger on the return trip.
I’ll have her begging to fly before we hit Virginia. Lol
I told her, I leave early, her early is 10 am. My early is 2:30am. 
I drive Pa, Ma, Wv and into Virginia before I make my first stop. 
And just so she was aware, I reminded her a rest stop isn’t a place to dilly dally around at and she wouldn’t be the first that got left at a rest stop and or gas station for piddling around. If you need to eat three times a day, pack it because, I’m not stopping.  If you insist on drinking, better be able to hold it, why……
im not stopping.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> No, that quick trip was this past summer. I will be heading north in the next few weeks and I will have an extra passenger on the return trip.
> I’ll have her begging to fly before we hit Virginia. Lol
> I told her, I leave early, her early is 10 am. My early is 2:30am.
> I drive Pa, Ma, Wv and into Virginia before I make my first stop.
> And just so she was aware, I reminded her a rest stop isn’t a place to dilly dally around at and she wouldn’t be the first that got left at a rest stop and or gas station for piddling around. If you need to eat three times a day, pack it because, I’m not stopping.  If you insist on drinking, better be able to hold it, why……
> im not stopping.


We'd never be able to travel together then.  I insist on a break every two hours just to stretch my legs and stay awake. (I'm the driver.)  And if I allow myself a coffee, the stop might be sooner.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> We'd never be able to travel together then.  I insist on a break every two hours just to stretch my legs and stay awake. (I'm the driver.)  And if I allow myself a coffee, the stop might be sooner.


Lol. Nope, you would be at the Virginia welcome center on I81 calling an Uber. Lol
After I joined this thread how many years ago, I quickly found I was not normal. Lol  
This trip will be interesting, all the trips I made I was either considerably younger or was on the road and did a lot of driving for work. I know longer am on the road, retired from that job to move to Florida since March 2021 and I sure didn’t get any younger. 
I live about an hour from Sanford airport which I drop and pick up my wife often because she flys home to see her mom. I can tel you, I’m out of the game. Lol
We will see how it goes, im aiming for leaving the week of January 17th. 
I’ll keep the 2000 plus thread updated on my venture north. 
I know one thing for sure, I won’t be there long, waaaaaaaay to cold, grey, brown and gloomy for me.


----------



## dvczerfs

Plans are in place, driving trip number…….. I have no idea, lol
As long as the current weather situation up north stays on it’s time and path, I’m leaving home on Tuesday, guessing around 3am. Driving to Roanoke Virginia, I have a reservation for the night. Waking up early and driving to the Lehigh Valley,  staying at a“costumer “ friends house. We have a lot of catching up to do.
Will make my way over to my mother in laws to load the car, she’s bringing a few things, we’ll see.
Returning to my friends house for the evening. I’ll be picking my mother in law up at 6am Thursday morning ( AIS )  I’m leaving at 6am, not 6:10, 6:16, or 6:01… 6:am…. Wouldn’t be the first to be left behind, try me. 
We are driving to Walterboro Sc and staying the night. Hitting the road by 3am Friday for a 9 9:30 am arrival.
Wish her luck. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

Just in case you were wondering how my trip is going, I didn’t go. Lol
Had to push it back to this coming Monday. So I drop in next week and let you know how it’s going.


----------



## dawnelda

rusafee1183 said:


> Literally anything you want to throw my way, I would appreciate! I’m definitely a nervous mama over here



Sorry to be late to the party here. When my daughter was young (3-ish), I would give her a box of themed Band-Aids (think: princess, Star Wars, etc.) when we had a long drive. She happily covered her thumbs with every Band-Aid in the box. It was a cheap way to keep her entertained for quite a while.


----------



## 5terre

Not sure if I should ask here or in a new thread?  Planning a first-time drive from the Boston area and looking for advice.  Planning to leave on a Friday at 3pm.  I would like to do about 7hrs that afternoon/evening, sleep in a hotel, and then resume around 6-7am and drive the rest of the way on the second day, which will be 12-15 hours.  I’ve gotten recommendations for 2 routes.  The first, an inland route that is longer but has less traffic worries and fewer tolls - MA Pike to 84 in CT to 81 in PA, 77 in VA, 26 in SC and pick up 95 in SC.  The second, a faster coastal route - 84 in CT to 91 to 15, to 287 over the Cuomo into NJ, Garden State Parkway, then 95 the rest of the way (going around DC).  In theory I would rather drive straight through and not waste time/money at a hotel, but probably not a good idea for our first time driving such a distance.  Returning we could do a similar plan, or consider driving straight through depending on how the drive down goes.  Any thoughts or suggestions on routes and where to stop for the night?


----------



## DL1WDW2

Love your report…
Reminds me of many road-trips all across USA. 
I just got new tires … I need a road-trip!


----------



## pwdebbie

5terre said:


> Not sure if I should ask here or in a new thread?  Planning a first-time drive from the Boston area and looking for advice.  Planning to leave on a Friday at 3pm.  I would like to do about 7hrs that afternoon/evening, sleep in a hotel, and then resume around 6-7am and drive the rest of the way on the second day, which will be 12-15 hours.  I’ve gotten recommendations for 2 routes.  The first, an inland route that is longer but has less traffic worries and fewer tolls - MA Pike to 84 in CT to 81 in PA, 77 in VA, 26 in SC and pick up 95 in SC.  The second, a faster coastal route - 84 in CT to 91 to 15, to 287 over the Cuomo into NJ, Garden State Parkway, then 95 the rest of the way (going around DC).  In theory I would rather drive straight through and not waste time/money at a hotel, but probably not a good idea for our first time driving such a distance.  Returning we could do a similar plan, or consider driving straight through depending on how the drive down goes.  Any thoughts or suggestions on routes and where to stop for the night?



I live near Chambersburg, PA which has three I-81 exits and plenty of hotels.  Per the maps, from my house to WDW is 14 hours.  Nah, more like 16.  So I would suggest stopping anywhere from Chambersburg (many hotels to choose from) on down to Staunton, VA to get that second day of 12-15 hours travel.  Given the choice, I will not get on I-95 unless there is no other option.  I will say that I-95 is not as awful once you are south of Richmond but the inland route (well covered in this thread) is much prettier and relaxing.


----------



## dvczerfs

THE OLD MAN STILL HAS IT !!! 
Pulled out of the driveway around 3:10am, turned the wipers on and smudged a big ice streak across the window!! Looked like the Zamboni drove over it. Lol Did I mention where I live? Anyway
Pulled out my old mileage/ time breakdown and noticed I live 14 miles south and west of when I use to use my schedule. 
Got on I4, drove right through Orlando, place is starting to look pretty good. Hit the Georgia state line and I was ten minutes behind. Lol No traffic at all, in fact bent the speed limit law a bit. Got gas in Georgia and hit the South Carolina welcome center at 7:30am. I managed to pick up some time. 
Im at a hotel near Roanoke Virginia and that was the easiest trip so far I ever made. I didn’t hit the breaks once because of traffic. 
I95/i26/I77 and I81 so far, nothing. 
Im hitting the road at 3am again tomorrow and have about another 5 1/2 hours to go to the Lehigh Valley. 
Not even gone 24 hours and I miss the green grass, the green trees, flowers and the palm trees and the blue skies of home. 
Snow pilled up in Virginia, cold wind and grey skies, now I remember why we sold it all and moved next to the mouse. 
Staying at a friends house tomorrow night, picking my mother in law up at 5 am and heading back south. Have a reservation at Walterboro Sc, she 79, I don’t know if she can drive as long as I can without a stretch.
(anyone else have that vision of the movie Vacation and aunt Edna wrapped up tied to the roof?……. No……….. me neither. Lol
Ill keep you posted on the rest of the next part of the marathon. Lol
Take care and keep the shinny side up!!


----------



## dvczerfs

I went from this view…( I don’t know why it flips at the last second but it does) 

To this view in less than 24 hours.


----------



## imnotsancho

Hi

Thinking of taking 81 from Essex County NJ instead of 95 in mid February.... Can anyone tell me how a kid with motion sickness would do with this route? The mountain, scenic description is having me worried. Also what kind of rest stops are there? Hotels? Sorry, I tried searching the forums but didn't have great success. 

For reference, there has been queasiness on ct-15 and the sawmill parkway before.... But 684/84 has been pretty successful... 

Thanks!


----------



## justreading

imnotsancho said:


> Hi
> 
> Thinking of taking 81 from Essex County NJ instead of 95 in mid February.... Can anyone tell me how a kid with motion sickness would do with this route? The mountain, scenic description is having me worried. Also what kind of rest stops are there? Hotels? Sorry, I tried searching the forums but didn't have great success.
> 
> For reference, there has been queasiness on ct-15 and the sawmill parkway before.... But 684/84 has been pretty successful...
> 
> Thanks!


The mountains are to the sides of the road.  This is not a twisty turny kind of ride.  95 is like riding in a tunnel of trees.  Rt81 is open all around you with beautiful mountain views.   Only one area to be careful of...Fancy Gap on Rt77.  Stay in middle or right lane.  Steep decline for a little bit.  I always prefer 81-77-26-95 and I leave from essex county too.

But be aware of the weather in February.   This route is a higher attitude than 95.  The past few storms we've had it seams inland was hit harder than the coast.


----------



## imnotsancho

justreading said:


> The mountains are to the sides of the road.  This is not a twisty turny kind of ride.  95 is like riding in a tunnel of trees.  Rt81 is open all around you with beautiful mountain views.   Only one area to be careful of...Fancy Gap on Rt77.  Stay in middle or right lane.  Steep decline for a little bit.  I always prefer 81-77-26-95 and I leave from essex county too.
> 
> But be aware of the weather in February.   This route is a higher attitude than 95.  The past few storms we've had it seams inland was hit harder than the coast.


Thank you! Supposedly it's supposed to get a little milder as far as storms go at the beginning of February. From the weather person I follow on Facebook, they said it might start up again mid February, but I'm hoping thats wrong. Definitely monitoring it though and will likely take 95 if there's a recent storm. 

Do you do the trip over 2 days? Where is a good place for an overnight break, or even breaks for rest during the trip?


----------



## justreading

I usually stop 2 nights for many reasons (I have the time, I visit with family before day 1 at WDW and I don't like getting to WDW exhausted.)  I tend towards Hampton Inn but others on this thread like other hotels.  Places I've stayed more than once include Stanton Va, Dublin VA, Jonesville/Elkin NC, Walterboro SC, Santee, SC, Palm Coast Fl, and the New Flamingo Crossings area in FL.  Places I wouldn't stay again include Savannah I-95 South, Rocky Mount NC (rt95).  I usually take Rt 95 home.


----------



## justreading

imnotsancho said:


> Thank you! Supposedly it's supposed to get a little milder as far as storms go at the beginning of February. From the weather person I follow on Facebook, they said it might start up again mid February, but I'm hoping thats wrong. Definitely monitoring it though and will likely take 95 if there's a recent storm.
> 
> Do you do the trip over 2 days? Where is a good place for an overnight break, or even breaks for rest during the trip?


Also. I use I-Exit app for what's at each exit and for Rest Stops.  And I keep WAZE running and follow any detours.  Waze has helped me avoid traffic numerous times!


----------



## imnotsancho

justreading said:


> Also. I use I-Exit app for what's at each exit and for Rest Stops.  And I keep WAZE running and follow any detours.  Waze has helped me avoid traffic numerous times!


Thank you. I was unaware of this app and will definitely download it. I have used google maps in the past after using Waze first, but recently switched back to Waze because it seems to run smoother than google maps


----------



## Sunelis

dvczerfs said:


> THE OLD MAN STILL HAS IT !!!
> Pulled out of the driveway around 3:10am, turned the wipers on and smudged a big ice streak across the window!! Looked like the Zamboni drove over it. Lol Did I mention where I live? Anyway
> Pulled out my old mileage/ time breakdown and noticed I live 14 miles south and west of when I use to use my schedule.
> Got on I4, drove right through Orlando, place is starting to look pretty good. Hit the Georgia state line and I was ten minutes behind. Lol No traffic at all, in fact bent the speed limit law a bit. Got gas in Georgia and hit the South Carolina welcome center at 7:30am. I managed to pick up some time.
> Im at a hotel near Roanoke Virginia and that was the easiest trip so far I ever made. I didn’t hit the breaks once because of traffic.
> I95/i26/I77 and I81 so far, nothing.
> Im hitting the road at 3am again tomorrow and have about another 5 1/2 hours to go to the Lehigh Valley.
> Not even gone 24 hours and I miss the green grass, the green trees, flowers and the palm trees and the blue skies of home.
> Snow pilled up in Virginia, cold wind and grey skies, now I remember why we sold it all and moved next to the mouse.
> Staying at a friends house tomorrow night, picking my mother in law up at 5 am and heading back south. Have a reservation at Walterboro Sc, she 79, I don’t know if she can drive as long as I can without a stretch.
> (anyone else have that vision of the movie Vacation and aunt Edna wrapped up tied to the roof?……. No……….. me neither. Lol
> Ill keep you posted on the rest of the next part of the marathon. Lol
> Take care and keep the shinny side up!!



I'm beginning to worry... did you survive the drive back with the mother-in-law?  ;-)


----------



## pwdebbie

imnotsancho said:


> Thank you! Supposedly it's supposed to get a little milder as far as storms go at the beginning of February. From the weather person I follow on Facebook, they said it might start up again mid February, but I'm hoping thats wrong. Definitely monitoring it though and will likely take 95 if there's a recent storm.
> 
> Do you do the trip over 2 days? Where is a good place for an overnight break, or even breaks for rest during the trip?


We stay in Orangeburg, SC.  Lots of chain hotels to choose from at the exit. Gets us past Charlotte and Columbia with six hours for the next day.  Avoid the local (not a chain) hotel with rave reviews -- they must be fake reviews, worst hotel I have ever been in.


----------



## 5terre

dvczerfs said:


> View attachment 601449
> Had to laugh this morning. Got into the van, haven’t used it for awhile, dropped my phone between the seats and pulled this little beauty out. Lol
> Wont be needing this anymore.



Love this idea, thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

Sorry, I’m home! Had a great trip north and south. No traffic to speak of, even 419 at rush hour on Thursday morning. I arrived arrived in the Lehigh Valley at 9am, did visiting and loaded the car at my mother in law’s. Picked her up Wednesday morning at 4 am, we had a nice time. Drove to Walterboro Sc, I could of finished the ride to home but she had enough. We ate, got gas and we got into the hotel and she went to bed. Lol 
left Walterboro a little after 3am and got home at 8:30 am.
So that’s it my friends, unless something unexpected comes up, my driving trips are done. My trips north now will consist of driving to Sanford airport. 
I really enjoyed that trip, I enjoyed being on the road again, the welcome centers, getting gas, the sites. Watching mile markers click down and click up. 
I may have to go back north in the next few months, get our tax’s done. I’m trying to talk my wife into letting me drive but not looking too good. Lol


----------



## BC1836

Welcome back! Hopefully, we can all get together soon, especially when the night time temps remain warmer.

All the best!


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Welcome back! Hopefully, we can all get together soon, especially when the night time temps remain warmer.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks BC, yes, we have to do a fireworks cruise. B wants to go along, of course. Waiting for her to come home from vacation. Lol
Her best friend from when she did the Disney College Program sone nine years ago already is in town and they have staying in a cabin over in Wilderness Lodge. It’s like camping in your back yard. Lol


----------



## BC1836

dvczerfs said:


> Thanks BC, yes, we have to do a fireworks cruise. B wants to go along, of course. Waiting for her to come home from vacation. Lol
> Her best friend from when she did the Disney College Program sone nine years ago already is in town and they have staying in a cabin over in Wilderness Lodge. It’s like camping in your back yard. Lol



And we'll bring the RR!

All the best!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Thanks BC, yes, we have to do a fireworks cruise. B wants to go along, of course. Waiting for her to come home from vacation. Lol
> Her best friend from when she did the Disney College Program sone nine years ago already is in town and they have staying in a cabin over in Wilderness Lodge. It’s like camping in your back yard. Lol



How can it be NINE years ago already?


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> How can it be NINE years ago already?


Yes, it’s hard to believe. She is going to be 29 on Saturday.
I walk in the mornings, the parks and also the Springs. Her trainer from when she worked in the Magic Kingdom now works in the Springs. He sees me all the time and goes out of his way to flag me down. Lol. He calls me pops. Lol
Hes a great “kid”, he always watched out for B. Every day he would walk into the break room and ask her who’s @$$ do I have to kick for you today. Lol
Hes about 6’ 5” 280 pounds. His hands are about as big as my head. Lol
He keeps trying to get her to come back, she just laughs and tells him they can’t afford her. Lol 
One night after the Magic Kingdom was closed, he let her drive the golf cart up Main Street, around the hub and back to the train station. She said she will never forget that. There are still people here that when they see her, stop her and ask how things are going.


----------



## LadyBeBop

dvczerfs said:


> Yes, it’s hard to believe. She is going to be 29 on Saturday.
> I walk in the mornings, the parks and also the Springs. Her trainer from when she worked in the Magic Kingdom now works in the Springs. He sees me all the time and goes out of his way to flag me down. Lol. He calls me pops. Lol
> Hes a great “kid”, he always watched out for B. Every day he would walk into the break room and ask her who’s @$$ do I have to kick for you today. Lol
> Hes about 6’ 5” 280 pounds. His hands are about as big as my head. Lol
> He keeps trying to get her to come back, she just laughs and tells him they can’t afford her. Lol
> One night after the Magic Kingdom was closed, he let her drive the golf cart up Main Street, around the hub and back to the train station. She said she will never forget that. There are still people here that when they see her, stop her and ask how things are going.




I'm so happy that she could find her career in Orlando, close to the magic but not in the parks.

I remember, about eight years ago, her pondering a decision to work at WDW full time.  I advised her against it.  After working at a theme park for three summers in college, I felt the magic went away.  I didn't want the Disney magic to go away for her.

Funny thing is, my niece now works full time at the same theme park.  She seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Spaceace5150

Its been a few years since I made the long round trip, but am planning it again.  

I read on some other threads about EZ Pass now in Florida.  Is this all I will need for a trip to WDW on I-75?  In the past I had to put money on on a Sun Pass and figure out the tolls... If its all EZ Pass that works great for me!  That is the system I have from traveling in the Midwest (Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana.)

Thanks!


----------



## TheHamm

Spaceace5150 said:


> Its been a few years since I made the long round trip, but am planning it again.
> 
> I read on some other threads about EZ Pass now in Florida.  Is this all I will need for a trip to WDW on I-75?  In the past I had to put money on on a Sun Pass and figure out the tolls... If its all EZ Pass that works great for me!  That is the system I have from traveling in the Midwest (Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana.)
> 
> Thanks!


EZ Pass works along I-75 except in GA.  That is supposed to be integrated at some point but was not as of December 2021.


----------



## Spaceace5150

TheHamm said:


> EZ Pass works along I-75 except in GA.  That is supposed to be integrated at some point but was not as of December 2021.




And it sounds like it works on the Florida Turnpike as well?  So I shouldn't need Sun Pass anymore?  Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

LadyBeBop said:


> I'm so happy that she could find her career in Orlando, close to the magic but not in the parks.
> 
> I remember, about eight years ago, her pondering a decision to work at WDW full time.  I advised her against it.  After working at a theme park for three summers in college, I felt the magic went away.  I didn't want the Disney magic to go away for her.
> 
> Funny thing is, my niece now works full time at the same theme park.  She seems to enjoy it.


Yes, she enjoyed the year she did and made a lot of friends but not for her. Her name tags are framed and hang in our family room. 
She actually works from home for a company out of Boston, Massachusetts. 
She has worked her way up quite a bit in the last year. She has eight people who report to her. She enjoys what’s she’s doing, basically the same thing as what she did when we lived in Pennsylvania, just makes Massachusetts wages living in Florid. Yes, she still lives at home. Lol
She does have a boyfriend….. finally. Lol 
He owns a condo directly behind the Grand Floridian. She sits on the back patio watching the Magic Kingdom fireworks. 
We are a little proud of her. Lol Her and I went to Kennedy Space Center a few times and on her days off, she walks the loop with me. I park in the Magic Kingdom parking lot, walk to the Polynesian, over to the Grand, over to the Magic Kingdom and over to the Contemporary. Sometimes we turn around and walk back or we hop the monorail back to TTC and walk back to the car.


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> Yes, she enjoyed the year she did and made a lot of friends but not for her. Her name tags are framed and hang in our family room.
> She actually works from home for a company out of Boston, Massachusetts.
> She has worked her way up quite a bit in the last year. She has eight people who report to her. She enjoys what’s she’s doing, basically the same thing as what she did when we lived in Pennsylvania, just makes Massachusetts wages living in Florid. Yes, she still lives at home. Lol
> She does have a boyfriend….. finally. Lol
> He owns a condo directly behind the Grand Floridian. She sits on the back patio watching the Magic Kingdom fireworks.
> We are a little proud of her. Lol Her and I went to Kennedy Space Center a few times and on her days off, she walks the loop with me. I park in the Magic Kingdom parking lot, walk to the Polynesian, over to the Grand, over to the Magic Kingdom and over to the Contemporary. Sometimes we turn around and walk back or we hop the monorail back to TTC and walk back to the car.


Here are some pictures from her birthday celebration this past week and a half. 
You can tell it didn’t take long for her to become a Floridian. Lol


----------



## 4Cgirls

Planning a late June trip from the Jersey shore to Orlando.  Love, love, love the planning stage! 

Has anyone driven from NJ and taken the Cape May ferry to Lewes DE?  I am considering this route through and avoiding DC altogether.


----------



## justreading

4Cgirls said:


> Planning a late June trip from the Jersey shore to Orlando.  Love, love, love the planning stage!
> 
> Has anyone driven from NJ and taken the Cape May ferry to Lewes DE?  I am considering this route through and avoiding DC altogether.


Sorry I can't help you.   I always avoid rt 95 as much as possible.  I prefer the 'inland' route.  78-81-77-26-95.  About an hour longer on paper but with the rt 95 traffic  find it's usually a shorter drive-time.


----------



## The Prophet

I need to follow the school calendar once again.  Leaving late tonight for WDW, taking I 95 to I 4
If the traffic gods are with me, I will be having dinner in Disney Springs tomorrow evening


----------



## MulanMom

4Cgirls said:


> Planning a late June trip from the Jersey shore to Orlando.  Love, love, love the planning stage!
> 
> Has anyone driven from NJ and taken the Cape May ferry to Lewes DE?  I am considering this route through and avoiding DC altogether.



I've never taken the ferry but I have taken the route through Delaware to avoid I95 congestion when we return from beach trips to NC.  Going northbound we take 17 up to Virginia Beach area, cross on the Chesapeake Bay Tunnel/bridge (pretty expensive toll), then up through VA, MD, and DE (13, 113, rt. 1) until we join up to I95 around Christiana DE.  During the summer, it can be congested but nothing near I95's volume.  There are a lot of traffic lights in the rural town areas.  But it's definitely a more relaxed pace.  Oddly enough, we actually make better time going home because it's such a direct route.   

Hope this helps!


----------



## 4Cgirls

MulanMom said:


> I've never taken the ferry but I have taken the route through Delaware to avoid I95 congestion when we return from beach trips to NC.  Going northbound we take 17 up to Virginia Beach area, cross on the Chesapeake Bay Tunnel/bridge (pretty expensive toll), then up through VA, MD, and DE (13, 113, rt. 1) until we join up to I95 around Christiana DE.  During the summer, it can be congested but nothing near I95's volume.  There are a lot of traffic lights in the rural town areas.  But it's definitely a more relaxed pace.  Oddly enough, we actually make better time going home because it's such a direct route.
> 
> Hope this helps!



The CBBT scares me!


----------



## MulanMom

4Cgirls said:


> The CBBT scares me!



If you really think about it, it is scary.  But it's not one long tunnel.  It's mainly a bridge with a few tunnels to bring traffic under the shipping lanes.  Where the tunnels begin/end are like little islands.  On a nice day, you'll see many personal boats moored nearby.  It's so different and unique, we're usually through it in what seems a short period of time because our attention is both on the road and on the sights around us.  

If you drive through DE, where were you thinking of connecting with 95?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We just returned from a quick 5 day trip that we flew down for.  Disney was a hot mess. I haven’t seen that many people since I went on a Christmas trip.  We skipped the parks our last 2 days and went to the beach. 
Looking forward to driving down in April. 6 more weeks for another well deserved vacation!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> We just returned from a quick 5 day trip that we flew down for.  Disney was a hot mess. I haven’t seen that many people since I went on a Christmas trip.  We skipped the parks our last 2 days and went to the beach.
> Looking forward to driving down in April. 6 more weeks for another well deserved vacation!


Well at least you had some nice weather. Lol  
Its been hopping the last few weeks. I noticed a big change a few weeks ago, 
found out, cheerleading competition. The following week came and it was president day week. This weekend is a race weekend. Lol. (Stay away from world drive early Sunday morning) 
The one morning I waited 45 minutes to get into the MK parking lot at around 11am. I started walking to the ttc and the line for security was lined up into the parking lot. After reading all the “ I’m never going back” post, I figured the place would be empty. Lol. 
I am glad to see the place is getting back to normal. It was way to creepy around here with hardly anyone here. 
We actually went over to Epcot a few weeks ago. While waiting in line to get in because we are no longer resort guests, my wife said it was a downfall being a resident. I said look at all those people, pushing strollers, hauling backpacks, running while slathering sun block on. You see tourist, I see our cash cow paying our tax’s. Lol


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

For those that stop a night on the way or way home from FL, what do you do with your luggage?  Do you unpack your vehichle and take everything into the hotel?  Do you leave stuff in your vehicle?


----------



## KCMA

My2CrazyGirls said:


> For those that stop a night on the way or way home from FL, what do you do with your luggage?  Do you unpack your vehichle and take everything into the hotel?  Do you leave stuff in your vehicle?


 When we we stop we generally have a separate bag with only the things we will need for the night/change of clothes etc and make sure the toiletry bag is handy to bring in and then put back in one of the main luggage … no way we unpack everything


----------



## sheilafri

My2CrazyGirls said:


> For those that stop a night on the way or way home from FL, what do you do with your luggage?  Do you unpack your vehichle and take everything into the hotel?  Do you leave stuff in your vehicle?


We usually stop in Paducah, KY. We only take in what we need for the night. And we have a lot of stuff that stays in the car so try to park under a light.  But I’m not even to Bronze Status as we fly sometimes, too.


----------



## justreading

My2CrazyGirls said:


> For those that stop a night on the way or way home from FL, what do you do with your luggage?  Do you unpack your vehichle and take everything into the hotel?  Do you leave stuff in your vehicle?


We only take in a small 'travel hotel' suitcase and a cooler (replace ice and refill car food).   Fully packed car stays fully packed until we hit wdw.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

justreading said:


> We only take in a small 'travel hotel' suitcase and a cooler (replace ice and refill car food).   Fully packed car stays fully packed until we hit wdw.



Do you ever worry a packed car with invite thieves? I don't want bring everything in the hotel for a night but also don't want stuff getting stolen.


----------



## justreading

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Do you ever worry a packed car with invite thieves? I don't want bring everything in the hotel for a night but also don't want stuff getting stolen.


I try to park where I can see my car from my room or park in direct site of the front door of the hotel.  But to be honest, the hotel parking lots are usually full by early evening with cars just as packed-full as mine.  I never really felt vulnerable. I stay at pretty much the same hotels each year and feel comfortable.  Now you may be making me second-guess my habits!   (not really)
I also use a Rubbermaid opaque bin and put much of the loose stuff in that.  If someone were to look into my car they wouldn't see anything of value.  I do being ALL electronics into the hotel at night.


----------



## bluezy

My2CrazyGirls said:


> For those that stop a night on the way or way home from FL, what do you do with your luggage?  Do you unpack your vehichle and take everything into the hotel?  Do you leave stuff in your vehicle?





My2CrazyGirls said:


> Do you ever worry a packed car with invite thieves? I don't want bring everything in the hotel for a night but also don't want stuff getting stolen.



We drive from PA and usually stop 2 nights on the way to DW and one on the way home.   The first time we drove, it didn't occur to me to pack a "hotel bag".  Big mistake.  I'm the queen of over packing and we had to lug every bag into the hotel room that first stop.  I spent some time that night rearranging things so we only had to take in the toiletry bag, the "hotel bag" with the clothing we needed, and a tote bag with all of the snacks and electronics at the next hotel.   

We've never really worried about theft.  As someone else mentioned, most of the cars in the hotel parking lot are packed full of luggage...many of them with things strapped to the top or in a rooftop carrier.   We don't leave anything of value in the car overnight and try to park either in a spot that we can see from our room or one that is close to the front of the building where there is a lot of activity.   We try not to park in the back of the building unless we absolutely have to.  If someone wants to break into our car and steal a few suitcases full of dirty laundry, so be it.


----------



## nono

4Cgirls said:


> Planning a late June trip from the Jersey shore to Orlando.  Love, love, love the planning stage!
> 
> Has anyone driven from NJ and taken the Cape May ferry to Lewes DE?  I am considering this route through and avoiding DC altogether.


 Sorry I missed this.  Yes, we do it regularly.  We were planning to do it last month but with a storm coming in, we decided to "drive up and around" (Delaware Memorial Bridge) because we needed to leave before the storm that dropped 15-18" on Cape May County.  We weren't worried about getting out, we were worried about it hitting North/South Carolina as we were going through and getting stuck (or struck) there.  So, having just done the haul both ways, the ferry route is the same to + 30 min. of time v I95 all the way *if all goes well through the cities (Richmond/DC/Baltimore).*  But we don't really choose it for whether or not we gain or lose time.  We find it pleasant to be off the interstate for a decent portion of trip.  Psychologically, it's great to get on I95 almost in North Carolina...but YMMV.  

One nice feature of having the ferry reservation is that if you have to change your plans, your ticket is good for another year or so.   Oh, and if anyone in your travel group is prone to sea-sickness, don't choose this route.  Also, summer crossings are generally better than the winter for just general better weather and flatter seas. 


HTH


----------



## TheHamm

My2CrazyGirls said:


> For those that stop a night on the way or way home from FL, what do you do with your luggage?  Do you unpack your vehichle and take everything into the hotel?  Do you leave stuff in your vehicle?



Kids are changed into PJs a couple of hours before we stop, an overnight bag with toiletries, adult PJs and a change of clothes for everyone comes in.  Any electronics come in, as well as the cooler in the hope that there is an actual functional minifridge to store things and a freezer to re-freeze ice packs and repack the cooler in the morning.  

As a car repair from a smashed window would be the worst part of a parking lot smash and grab, we do not leave anything visible.  When we traveled in a smaller car with a car top carrier I brought the stroller inside as it would have been devastating to have to replace that and it would have been pretty easy to open and grab (although awkward and notable when doing so).  When we had a hatchback and in the minivan, we toss a blanket over the suitcase and tub of stuff in the back & shove all the electronics cords or headphones out of sight so it does not appear there could be something of high value that could easily be fenced ~ and to keep it real, this included bringing in the giant box of diapers when we rolled with tiny twins as those things are expensive and worth more to the right person than the effort to smash a window.


----------



## sdoll

I will be driving from NW Ohio to Orlando this June.  My plan is to leave on Thursday around 6pm, drive about 6 hours and then stop for the night with plans to arrive in Orlando Friday evening.  I don't need to be in Orlando at any specific time on Friday.  I like to leave after work and get on the road so I don't waste a vacation day traveling.   I am debating if I want to take 75 straight down or take an eastern route and end up on 77 to 95.  The time difference is about 45 mins more but it avoids Atlanta.    I should mention I will be driving a 12 passenger van and hauling 6 teenage boys.  I am totally comfortable driving either route and will be the only driver although my husband will be along for the ride, as will my boys and half of our neighborhood!  Always a fun adventure!


----------



## sdoll

I will be driving from NW Ohio to Orlando this June.  My plan is to leave on Thursday around 6pm, drive about 6 hours and then stop for the night with plans to arrive in Orlando Friday evening.  I don't need to be in Orlando at any specific time on Friday.  I like to leave after work and get on the road so I don't waste a vacation day traveling.   I am debating if I want to take 75 straight down or take an eastern route and end up on 77 to 95.  The time difference is about 45 mins more but it avoids Atlanta.    I should mention I will be driving a 12 passenger van and hauling 6 teenage boys.  I am totally comfortable driving either route and will be the only driver although my husband will be along for the ride, as will my boys and half of our neighborhood!  Always a fun adventure!


----------



## LadyBeBop

I live in Northern Kentucky, just across the river from Cincinnati.  I'm very familiar with the 75-Turnpike route.  Not-so-much with the 77-26-95-4 route, although we have driven from Asheville to Orlando via the 26-95-4 route.

Let's assume you'll take the I-75 route.  Timing is a main key.  You'll want to make sure you get through Atlanta between 10 AM and 2 PM on Friday.  Anytime after 2, and you'll be caught up in Friday rush hour.

From my house, it's four hours to Knoxville.  If you're coming out of the Lima area, and you don't mind driving through the mountains close to midnight, that wouldn't be a bad place to stop  I'd stop just south, so you wouldn't be caught up in rush hour traffic.  However, if you're coming from the Toledo area or you're adverse to mountains late at night, I'd stop in Jellico.  That's right before the mountains, but it's about 45 minutes north of Knoxville.

I don't know how much sleep you need, plus getting the boys up in the morning.  I'll assume 8 hours of sleep plus another hour to get ready.  You should be on the road no later than 9 if you're leaving from Jellico.  That will put you in Atlanta about 1 to 1:30.  If you're leaving from Knoxville, you might be able to leave at 9:30.  That includes gassing up the van, feeding the boys (snacks in the car are great) and biological breaks.

Stretch and eat a good, long lunch south of Atlanta, get back on the road about 2:30-3:00 and you'll be checking in about 8:30-9:00.

Good luck.


----------



## sdoll

LadyBeBop said:


> I live in Northern Kentucky, just across the river from Cincinnati.  I'm very familiar with the 75-Turnpike route.  Not-so-much with the 77-26-95-4 route, although we have driven from Asheville to Orlando via the 26-95-4 route.
> 
> Let's assume you'll take the I-75 route.  Timing is a main key.  You'll want to make sure you get through Atlanta between 10 AM and 2 PM on Friday.  Anytime after 2, and you'll be caught up in Friday rush hour.
> 
> From my house, it's four hours to Knoxville.  If you're coming out of the Lima area, and you don't mind driving through the mountains close to midnight, that wouldn't be a bad place to stop  I'd stop just south, so you wouldn't be caught up in rush hour traffic.  However, if you're coming from the Toledo area or you're adverse to mountains late at night, I'd stop in Jellico.  That's right before the mountains, but it's about 45 minutes north of Knoxville.
> 
> I don't know how much sleep you need, plus getting the boys up in the morning.  I'll assume 8 hours of sleep plus another hour to get ready.  You should be on the road no later than 9 if you're leaving from Jellico.  That will put you in Atlanta about 1 to 1:30.  If you're leaving from Knoxville, you might be able to leave at 9:30.  That includes gassing up the van, feeding the boys (snacks in the car are great) and biological breaks.
> 
> Stretch and eat a good, long lunch south of Atlanta, get back on the road about 2:30-3:00 and you'll be checking in about 8:30-9:00.
> 
> Good luck.




Thank you, I will be leaving from the Toledo area.  I am not too worried about driving through the mountains at night.  I am more worried about getting through Atlanta.   It's like Chicago you never really know what to expect.    I will add that Cincinnati isn't my favorite city to pass through either.  I think there has been construction on I-75 my whole entire life when I drive through Cincinnati.   If it is raining you might as well plan on a long delay.   

Thank you for the information on where to stay.  I keep playing with how far I want to get the first night, this helps me determine what time to leave the hotel Friday morning.  Getting 6 boys out the door on my timeline will be the challenge of my week.


----------



## Spaceace5150

sdoll said:


> I will be driving from NW Ohio to Orlando this June.  My plan is to leave on Thursday around 6pm, drive about 6 hours and then stop for the night with plans to arrive in Orlando Friday evening.  I don't need to be in Orlando at any specific time on Friday.  I like to leave after work and get on the road so I don't waste a vacation day traveling.   I am debating if I want to take 75 straight down or take an eastern route and end up on 77 to 95.  The time difference is about 45 mins more but it avoids Atlanta.    I should mention I will be driving a 12 passenger van and hauling 6 teenage boys.  I am totally comfortable driving either route and will be the only driver although my husband will be along for the ride, as will my boys and half of our neighborhood!  Always a fun adventure!



Funny you mention this and I just got back from a trip starting in NW Ohio.  I do see the 77-95 route when I map the trip but never have taken it.  

On the way down I hit Atlanta after 3 and it took awhile to get through, but wasn't too bad since you can use the car pool lane.  But even that lane was backed up.  On the way home, it was a Saturday and easier but still busy.  

I've made lots of trips to Florida but have only ever used the I-75 route.  Other than Atlanta, it is a pretty easy drive.  

If you go the I-75 route, I would suggest this book:  https://www.i75online.com/I75BookInfo.html.  It really helps trying to find nice exits to plan to stop at and to learn more about the drive.

Good luck!


----------



## Spaceace5150

sdoll said:


> Thank you, I will be leaving from the Toledo area.  I am not too worried about driving through the mountains at night.  I am more worried about getting through Atlanta.   It's like Chicago you never really know what to expect.    I will add that Cincinnati isn't my favorite city to pass through either.  I think there has been construction on I-75 my whole entire life when I drive through Cincinnati.   If it is raining you might as well plan on a long delay.
> 
> Thank you for the information on where to stay.  I keep playing with how far I want to get the first night, this helps me determine what time to leave the hotel Friday morning.  Getting 6 boys out the door on my timeline will be the challenge of my week.



I will say that Cincinnati was my least favorite city to pass through on the drive, but the construction is finished up and it was very easy to get through on this trip last week.


----------



## sdoll

Spaceace5150 said:


> I will say that Cincinnati was my least favorite city to pass through on the drive, but the construction is finished up and it was very easy to get through on this trip last week.


Construction finished in Cincinnati??  It can't be!!   This is music to my ears.  I think Cincinnati is more frustrating that Atlanta because you expect the backups in Atlanta.  With Cincinnati being on the border it's a mile stone of the trip and it is just so frustrating to sit in traffic!!   Either way as long as we make it to Orlando I will be happy!


----------



## rcs

Beginning of May we'll be driving back to New Hampshire from WDW. We plan on stopping at DVC Hilton Head for a few days. We're leaving WDW on a Saturday around 11AM. Any thoughts as to whether 417 to 528 to I-95 or I-4 to I-95 would be faster? I'm trying to weigh the probable I-4 congestion against the additional distance taking the Bee Line east. TIA!


----------



## dvczerfs

rcs said:


> Beginning of May we'll be driving back to New Hampshire from WDW. We plan on stopping at DVC Hilton Head for a few days. We're leaving WDW on a Saturday around 11AM. Any thoughts as to whether 417 to 528 to I-95 or I-4 to I-95 would be faster? I'm trying to weigh the probable I-4 congestion against the additional distance taking the Bee Line east. TIA!


After living in central Florida for a year and 14 miles from World Drive, other than going right outside our neighborhood gates, one light to Lowes or two lights away to the gas station, I have my GPS plugged in. I use the google maps app on my phone, it is set for the fastest route using highways and toll roads. It will take you the fastest way.
There has been times I didn’t follow it and sat in traffic. So, from now on I trust the GPS. Lol
Traffic changes around here in a matter of minutes. You can drive down I4, pass an on ramp that is backed up for a mile, come back up I4 an hour later and the on ramp is clear. I take my car to a car dealership about 50 minutes away. I have been there five times with two different cars and I don’t think I ever went the same twice, it all depends what’s going on at that time.
I use 417 a lot, sometimes its 80 mph, no traffic, other times your hitting the brakes and going 50. There is a lot of construction on 417 but generally, it moves nicely.
I was coming home from Sanford airport one night at 11pm and sat on 417 for 45 minutes. I was over doing my laps this morning and heard on the radio 417 was crawling, others times smooth sailing.


----------



## TheHamm

sdoll said:


> Thank you, I will be leaving from the Toledo area.  I am not too worried about driving through the mountains at night.  I am more worried about getting through Atlanta.   It's like Chicago you never really know what to expect.    I will add that Cincinnati isn't my favorite city to pass through either.  I think there has been construction on I-75 my whole entire life when I drive through Cincinnati.   If it is raining you might as well plan on a long delay.
> 
> Thank you for the information on where to stay.  I keep playing with how far I want to get the first night, this helps me determine what time to leave the hotel Friday morning.  Getting 6 boys out the door on my timeline will be the challenge of my week.



I agree on the frustration of Cinci!  
We start a little earlier and a little farther north than you and we have stuck to the I-75 route.  We have found the Hampton Inn in Williamsburg, KY to be adequate, the one in Corbin to be a bit nicer but with thinner walls.  With 6 boys the option of grabbing 30 miniboxes of fruit loops and some hard boiled eggs from the free breakfast may be helpful.  
We usually stop for Starbucks (hotel coffee is not awesome), and make Williamsburg it to ATL in ~4.5 hours. At that point it could be an hour to go 15 miles south of the city, or it could be 20 minutes.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello fellow 2000+ mile family. After countless drives up and down the east coast since eight years old (1973) we decided a year ago to just not drive home anymore, sold the house and move fourteen miles from the mouse. Countless drives moving including a uhaul trip to Florida, a few bumps along the way, we bought our dream home here in Florida. Waited just about my entire life and DW waited over 30 years to become a Florida  resident and six months ago, we finalized all of those dreams.
I took my retirement in March of 2021 to make all these dreams become a reality. After moving, fixing up our house to make it ours, I have become very bored.
So, I started my search for a part time job In February. I really didn’t know what I wanted to do, I’ve been in the same trade for 40 years and I wanted a change.
Started the application process and after two web base interviews, my first interview in thirty years, much less a zoom interview and a second interview, 
I was offered a job at the happiest place on earth. 
Last night I completed the acceptance process of the employment offer.
Sooooooooo….. I will be working for a mouse!!! 
I am more than ecstatic!!! After I am onboarded, through testing and traditions and settled in, I’ll give you more details!! 
Fill you in soon and remember, while driving, keep the shiny side up!


----------



## amcnj

dvczerfs said:


> I was offered a job at the happiest place on earth.
> Last night I completed the acceptance process of the employment offer.
> Sooooooooo….. I will be working for a mouse!!!
> I am more than ecstatic!!! After I am onboarded, through testing and traditions and settled in, I’ll give you more details!!



Best wishes in the new job. I hope the position is not driving customers from PA to WDW along 95 during rush hour times!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

OMG Dave!! That is fantastic news!! Can’t wait to hear where you’ll be working!


----------



## dvczerfs

So, today is my last day as a civilian, tomorrow I’m official! Lol
It was only fitting I would go into transportation. No, not a bus driver. 
I actually got monorail but I would have to wait list and wait for a job to open. 
so, I went into another line of work. 
I can’t wait to get started!!!


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> so, I went into another line of work.
> I can’t wait to get started!!!



Wonderful!   Wishing you a magical second career!

Will you will working at a specific location?

And I am curious, are you able to be on the monorail waitlist?


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> Wonderful!   Wishing you a magical second career!
> 
> Will you will working at a specific location?
> 
> And I am curious, are you able to be on the monorail waitlist?


No and no. Lol.  Monorail is pretty intense. I have a new respect for the people on the monorail. A lot to know, a lot of training, a lot of memorization.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> So, today is my last day as a civilian, tomorrow I’m official! Lol
> It was only fitting I would go into transportation. No, not a bus driver.
> I actually got monorail but I would have to wait list and wait for a job to open.
> so, I went into another line of work.
> I can’t wait to get started!!!


Congratulations! You'll have to wear a flower in you lapel so I'll recognize you in November!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> So, today is my last day as a civilian, tomorrow I’m official! Lol
> It was only fitting I would go into transportation. No, not a bus driver.
> I actually got monorail but I would have to wait list and wait for a job to open.
> so, I went into another line of work.
> I can’t wait to get started!!!



Dang, I had you pegged for a resort-to-park boat captain.  Guess that has a waitlist too.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> Dang, I had you pegged for a resort-to-park boat captain.  Guess that has a waitlist too.


Lol. No, no boat captain. Apparently you have to be able to swim and tread water for an extended period of time. Not a good swimmer and I tend to sink like a rock. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

First day of work tomorrow!!
I have never been so happy to start a job in my life !! Lol
Keep your window up driving, it seems there is a new fad, game whatever you want to call it. They are shooting some kind of gel pellets with an air gun. 
They just arrested a kid for shooting a school official in the face several times in Seminole County.


----------



## rcs

We're not ones for really long driving days, so driving back to New England, we've decided to take our time and travel via the Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline Drive for part of the trip. We've never been and seems like a fun diversion. We're thinking of doing some short (2-3 mile) hikes to waterfalls along the way. Does anyone know generally how safe the parking is at trailheads along the parkway? We've going to have all the luggage and stuff from our WDW stay in the car. Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello fellow drivers! Seemed pretty quiet around here so I thought I would just stop in say hello. I have no plans of any trips coming up in the near further than 18 miles. Lol
I did drive up to Sanford airport to pick up my wife on Monday, traffic wasn’t bad at all. Just a brief northeast visit and couldn’t wait to get back home for some blue skies and sunshine! Florida living is tuff but it does grow on you after awhile. Lol
Well, I made it through my assessment on Saturday, my earning my ears tag is off! Worked my first shift Wednesday night, still a lot to learn but I’m getting there. It has been a fun ride going through the process. Hardest part for me is  i always worked for small, family owned businesses. Now i see more people in one break room at a time than what I’m use to working with total. Lol
Everyone is very helpful, even the people who are not in the same role. Ive had several people help me find my way without even asking.
It’s been great and having the time of my life.
That’s it for me right now, remember….. keep your hands on the wheel and the shiny side up.
and I have to add, “watch your step and please remain seated…. Have a nice flight! Lol


----------



## Stratman50th

dvczerfs said:


> Hello fellow drivers! Seemed pretty quiet around here so I thought I would just stop in say hello. I have no plans of any trips coming up in the near further than 18 miles. Lol
> I did drive up to Sanford airport to pick up my wife on Monday, traffic wasn’t bad at all. Just a brief northeast visit and couldn’t wait to get back home for some blue skies and sunshine! Florida living is tuff but it does grow on you after awhile. Lol
> Well, I made it through my assessment on Saturday, my earning my ears tag is off! Worked my first shift Wednesday night, still a lot to learn but I’m getting there. It has been a fun ride going through the process. Hardest part for me is  i always worked for small, family owned businesses. Now i see more people in one break room at a time than what I’m use to working with total. Lol
> Everyone is very helpful, even the people who are not in the same role. Ive had several people help me find my way without even asking.
> It’s been great and having the time of my life.
> That’s it for me right now, remember….. keep your hands on the wheel and the shiny side up.
> and I have to add, “watch your step and please remain seated…. Have a nice flight! Lol


I told my wife that when I retire I wouldn't mind being a boat skipper. She said I wouldn't last a week commuting up and back on I-4. She's correct! LOL.


----------



## KCMA

We start our 4th 2700 mile round trip early Wednesday morning… leaving the Durham Region east or Toronto…  taking the standard 90/79/77 etc route… we normally drive straight through on the way down but decided to stop in Mooresville NC Wednesday night to do some shopping and have some Bojangles as this will be our first trip to the US since Covid.. we were at magic kingdom the last night they were open before the big shut down in March 2020.. we will be up bright and early Thursday morning to finish the drive and pull into the Polynesian mid afternoon! We have had 3 canceled/postponed trips during Covid so needless to say we are beyond excited to get this trip under way.. Disney.. American restaurants.. it’s crazy to think it’s been over 2 years since we were last in the US when it use to be every 2-3 months for either Disney trip or some cross border shopping in NY


----------



## dvczerfs

Stratman50th said:


> I told my wife that when I retire I wouldn't mind being a boat skipper. She said I wouldn't last a week commuting up and back on I-4. She's correct! LOL.


It’s not too bad. Part time is max three days a week. Ive been scheduled for two days a week for the next two weeks. You can always pick up shifts if you want. I also requested, which isn’t a problem to work evenings. By the time I get out of work, no traffic at all. Lol
There are plenty of back roads I can take but I4 has been the fastest option every trip so far.
All though, sometimes I think I should have just went to the Winn Dixie at the front of our developement and be done with it. I could walk to work.


----------



## lorilori

KCMA said:


> We start our 4th 2700 mile round trip early Wednesday morning… leaving the Durham Region east or Toronto…  taking the standard 90/79/77 etc route… we normally drive straight through on the way down but decided to stop in Mooresville NC Wednesday night to do some shopping and have some Bojangles as this will be our first trip to the US since Covid.. we were at magic kingdom the last night they were open before the big shut down in March 2020.. we will be up bright and early Thursday morning to finish the drive and pull into the Polynesian mid afternoon! We have had 3 canceled/postponed trips during Covid so needless to say we are beyond excited to get this trip under way.. Disney.. American restaurants.. it’s crazy to think it’s been over 2 years since we were last in the US when it use to be every 2-3 months for either Disney trip or some cross border shopping in NY


Hi, I live in Mooresville. Just wanting to mention just north of Mooresville, rte. 77 in the Statesville area (exits 54 through just south of exit 48), is a big mess with a lot of roadwork so can be a bit of a slowdown. Not sure if they had everything torn up when you were last through there. Safe travels!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Hello fellow drivers! Seemed pretty quiet around here so I thought I would just stop in say hello. I have no plans of any trips coming up in the near further than 18 miles. Lol
> I did drive up to Sanford airport to pick up my wife on Monday, traffic wasn’t bad at all. Just a brief northeast visit and couldn’t wait to get back home for some blue skies and sunshine! Florida living is tuff but it does grow on you after awhile. Lol
> Well, I made it through my assessment on Saturday, my earning my ears tag is off! Worked my first shift Wednesday night, still a lot to learn but I’m getting there. It has been a fun ride going through the process. Hardest part for me is  i always worked for small, family owned businesses. Now i see more people in one break room at a time than what I’m use to working with total. Lol
> Everyone is very helpful, even the people who are not in the same role. Ive had several people help me find my way without even asking.
> It’s been great and having the time of my life.
> That’s it for me right now, remember….. keep your hands on the wheel and the shiny side up.
> and I have to add, “watch your step and please remain seated…. Have a nice flight! Lol


Hi Dave, can you tell me again where you’re working or does it change? I’ll be on the lookout for you when we’re there the week of the 17th.


----------



## KCMA

lorilori said:


> Hi, I live in Mooresville. Just wanting to mention just north of Mooresville, rte. 77 in the Statesville area (exits 54 through just south of exit 48), is a big mess with a lot of roadwork so can be a bit of a slowdown. Not sure if they had everything torn up when you were last through there. Safe travels!


 Thanks for the heads up!! I’ve going to that area for 25 years .. (big nascar fan and use to go to the fall race at Charlotte Motor Speedway but would stay in Mooresville to visit the race shops)  and I swear 77 is always under construction somewhere!!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Hi Dave, can you tell me again where you’re working or does it change? I’ll be on the lookout for you when we’re there the week of the 17th.


Ahh, thanks for thinking of me. It’s a little ruff, 90 percent of the time I can’t take my eyes off what I’m doing. The only time I can have a conversation or even look away is when I’m a greeter. We rotate so your not doing the same thing for long. But, if you happen to see me, don’t be afraid to ask me if I’m Zerf, and pending what I’m doing I can at least say hello. 
My wife and daughter seem to find me greeting but we have an AP called life 360, so they know where I’m standing because my cell phone is in my pocket. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Ahh, thanks for thinking of me. It’s a little ruff, 90 percent of the time I can’t take my eyes off what I’m doing. The only time I can have a conversation or even look away is when I’m a greeter. We rotate so your not doing the same thing for long. But, if you happen to see me, don’t be afraid to ask me if I’m Zerf, and pending what I’m doing I can at least say hello.
> My wife and daughter seem to find me greeting but we have an AP called life 360, so they know where I’m standing because my cell phone is in my pocket. Lol


I’ll be on the lookout!!


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> Hi Dave, can you tell me again where you’re working or does it change? I’ll be on the lookout for you when we’re there the week of the 17th.





ddluvsdisney said:


> I’ll be on the lookout!!


Another good way, beside 5-8 and what little hair is left is grey lol, I’ll have shorts on. For some reason a lot of them wear pants. I also have a Mickey Mouse tattoo on the outside of my right calf.
It’s kinda far away but that’s me.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

We are enroute to Florida. The drive was the busiest we’ve seen yet ( driving thru the night). We were in construction traffic for over an hour at midnight last night in Maryland. And SC was VERY slow going! Took us forever to get out of that state!! 
I’m pretty sure this is an indication to how busy it will be this week. It’s always been busy Easter week but especially this year. We couldn’t believe the amount of people there in February. I’m a little afraid. But of course so happy to be back in warm sunny FL!!


----------



## CopperWife

Hello! 

It’s been a while since we’ve driven down to see the Mouse. I’ll be headed down with my 15 DD this summer to Orlando for a VB tournament. Still won’t see the Mouse unfortunately  

Normally DH and I make the drive from chicago overnight. This will be my first time driving on my own and will be breaking it up over two days. My plan is to leave the Chicago area on a Friday. I’d like to get past Atlanta on day 1. Historically, it’s been about 12 hours for us to get to Atlanta. Plus 1 hour for the time change. I haven’t decided what time we’re leaving yet. 

So here’s my dilemma. I’m anxious about getting thru Atlanta. Normally DH drives that portion but I’ve gone thru at 5am on a Saturday morning and it’s not bad at that time lol. I’m leaning toward the Atlanta bypass, west of the city. Has anyone taken that route vs going thru the city and have a pros/cons list for me?


----------



## LadyBeBop

CopperWife said:


> Hello!
> 
> It’s been a while since we’ve driven down to see the Mouse. I’ll be headed down with my 15 DD this summer to Orlando for a VB tournament. Still won’t see the Mouse unfortunately
> 
> Normally DH and I make the drive from chicago overnight. This will be my first time driving on my own and will be breaking it up over two days. My plan is to leave the Chicago area on a Friday. I’d like to get past Atlanta on day 1. Historically, it’s been about 12 hours for us to get to Atlanta. Plus 1 hour for the time change. I haven’t decided what time we’re leaving yet.
> 
> So here’s my dilemma. I’m anxious about getting thru Atlanta. Normally DH drives that portion but I’ve gone thru at 5am on a Saturday morning and it’s not bad at that time lol. I’m leaning toward the Atlanta bypass, west of the city. Has anyone taken that route vs going thru the city and have a pros/cons list for me?


I’ve never taken the bypass, so I can’t answer that.

Honestly, on a Friday, you’d almost have to leave late Thursday night to get through Atlanta before rush hour. I wouldn’t attempt Atlanta before 3 PM on a Friday. And that’s Eastern time. Go back 12 hours and that’s 2 AM Chicago time. Allow an hour or two for gas and meals, and you’re pushing midnight.

I’d leave about 5 AM your time and spend the night just north of Atlanta (Marietta) about 6-6:30 Eastern Time. Start off Saturday morning about 5 (so you’ll be going through Atlanta at 5 AM on a Saturday morning), and you’ll be in Orlando by noon.


----------



## CopperWife

LadyBeBop said:


> I’ve never taken the bypass, so I can’t answer that.
> 
> Honestly, on a Friday, you’d almost have to leave late Thursday night to get through Atlanta before rush hour. I wouldn’t attempt Atlanta before 3 PM on a Friday. And that’s Eastern time. Go back 12 hours and that’s 2 AM Chicago time. Allow an hour or two for gas and meals, and you’re pushing midnight.
> 
> I’d leave about 5 AM your time and spend the night just north of Atlanta (Marietta) about 6-6:30 Eastern Time. Start off Saturday morning about 5 (so you’ll be going through Atlanta at 5 AM on a Saturday morning), and you’ll be in Orlando by noon.



After I posted this, I realized the obvious choice would be to stop before Atlanta   I think that will be the plan. Thank you


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> We are enroute to Florida. The drive was the busiest we’ve seen yet ( driving thru the night). We were in construction traffic for over an hour at midnight last night in Maryland. And SC was VERY slow going! Took us forever to get out of that state!!
> I’m pretty sure this is an indication to how busy it will be this week. It’s always been busy Easter week but especially this year. We couldn’t believe the amount of people there in February. I’m a little afraid. But of course so happy to be back in warm sunny FL!!


Welcome to sunny Florida!!  It’s time to give up the drive! I was kind of surprised, I worked Friday night leaving my house at 3pm and the traffic locally wasn’t to bad. I will be leaving again in an hour to make Magic in less than hour. We had Easter breakfast this morning at Ohanas. Did a little swimming and took a nap, the old man can’t stay awake after midnight without a nap. Lol 
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## miprender

Hello everyone... we just came home from Disney back to RI and though we took 95N all the way down and we lucked out and hit no traffic until we reached Orlando,  I can't say the same for us driving home.  We hit so much traffic even in SC and forget about NYC. I remember reading there is a better way to go around 95 but I can't seem to find the directions.  If someone has a better alternative I would appreciate it. TIA


----------



## pwdebbie

Inland route -- 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 -- you'll have to map how to get to 81 in PA from Rhode Island.


----------



## miprender

pwdebbie said:


> Inland route -- 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 -- you'll have to map how to get to 81 in PA from Rhode Island.


Thank you


----------



## dvczerfs

miprender said:


> Hello everyone... we just came home from Disney back to RI and though we took 95N all the way down and we lucked out and hit no traffic until we reached Orlando,  I can't say the same for us driving home.  We hit so much traffic even in SC and forget about NYC. I remember reading there is a better way to go around 95 but I can't seem to find the directions.  If someone has a better alternative I would appreciate it. TIA


When you hit I4 heading towards Orlando, take exit 101, I believe it’s 101c but just follow the signs for Rt417. It is a toll road but it takes you around Orlando. 
There are signs for Walt Disney World exit 3 and 6 I believe, just continue to the end. You will go through the toll booth and follow the ramp all the way to the end. Two big signs…. If you stay to the left you get on I4 heading towards Tampa. If you stay to the right, walt Disney world, it will take you right into property. No lights, no driving through town, it will take you right in.


----------



## Wayland10

Hi all,
We’re driving down from New York in August and are planning to make a road trip of it. Day 1 will be NY to DC, where we’ll stay with family friends for a few days, then drive to Savannah so my oldest child can check out SCAD and we can spend a day exploring. We love Savannah but haven’t visited in a decade, so any advice or must dos would be welcome. Then we’ll spend a day hanging out in St Augustine before hopefully arriving at Wilderness Lodge fairly early in the morning. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations? We always have taken the inland route before.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Wayland10 said:


> Hi all,
> We’re driving down from New York in August and are planning to make a road trip of it. Day 1 will be NY to DC, where we’ll stay with family friends for a few days, then drive to Savannah so my oldest child can check out SCAD and we can spend a day exploring. We love Savannah but haven’t visited in a decade, so any advice or must dos would be welcome. Then we’ll spend a day hanging out in St Augustine before hopefully arriving at Wilderness Lodge fairly early in the morning. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations? We always have taken the inland route before.


I can't give much advice. The times I have driven on the beltway around DC, Google Maps says the western half is quicker, but I've always felt that side felt longer to drive.  My preference is for the eastern half of the beltway. (However, the last time I drove that area was in 2017, so things could have changed.)  I found more traffic after the southern end of the beltway in VA.


----------



## Dacky619

Hello drivers. We will be joining the 2k roundtrip club in a few weeks because we don't trust any airline with our trip. We are coming from Central PA (near Harrisburg), and google maps suggests both heading south to 95 or that inland route that is referenced several times in this thread (81 to 77 to 26 to 95). We plan on leaving fairly early (maybe 4 or 5 am) on a Sunday morning and trying to make it all the way down to Savannah, GA before we stop for the night. Google maps is saying going straight to 95 would save us roughly an hour. Anyone take 95 recently or have thoughts on if it would be clear on a Sunday in early June?


----------



## Wayland10

Dacky619 said:


> Hello drivers. We will be joining the 2k roundtrip club in a few weeks because we don't trust any airline with our trip. We are coming from Central PA (near Harrisburg), and google maps suggests both heading south to 95 or that inland route that is referenced several times in this thread (81 to 77 to 26 to 95). We plan on leaving fairly early (maybe 4 or 5 am) on a Sunday morning and trying to make it all the way down to Savannah, GA before we stop for the night. Google maps is saying going straight to 95 would save us roughly an hour. Anyone take 95 recently or have thoughts on if it would be clear on a Sunday in early June?


I’ve never had a single trip where going by DC would be considered clear, and several where we seriously considered just pulling over to the side of the road near DC and buying real estate, because apparently we lived there now. I’ll always take the inland route.


----------



## bluezy

Dacky619 said:


> Hello drivers. We will be joining the 2k roundtrip club in a few weeks because we don't trust any airline with our trip. We are coming from Central PA (near Harrisburg), and google maps suggests both heading south to 95 or that inland route that is referenced several times in this thread (81 to 77 to 26 to 95). We plan on leaving fairly early (maybe 4 or 5 am) on a Sunday morning and trying to make it all the way down to Savannah, GA before we stop for the night. Google maps is saying going straight to 95 would save us roughly an hour. Anyone take 95 recently or have thoughts on if it would be clear on a Sunday in early June?



We drive from southeastern PA and always take the I-95 route the entire drive.   While I'm sure it all depends on timing and a bit of luck, we have sailed through DC on early (before 8:30 a.m.) Saturday and Sunday mornings.   The drives when we arrive in the DC area later than 9:00 a.m. are the ones where we tend to hit a lot of traffic.   The worst was a Friday afternoon at 4:00.   We didn't plan to get there at that time but we had a minor emergency at home before we left that day that delayed our start by about 4 hours.   We now take advantage of the EZ Pass lanes which definitely help to avoid some traffic.   Just be forewarned, those charges add up quickly.   I think we spent about $25 avoiding traffic on our last trip through there.


----------



## shafke

Dacky619 said:


> Hello drivers. We will be joining the 2k roundtrip club in a few weeks because we don't trust any airline with our trip. We are coming from Central PA (near Harrisburg), and google maps suggests both heading south to 95 or that inland route that is referenced several times in this thread (81 to 77 to 26 to 95). We plan on leaving fairly early (maybe 4 or 5 am) on a Sunday morning and trying to make it all the way down to Savannah, GA before we stop for the night. Google maps is saying going straight to 95 would save us roughly an hour. Anyone take 95 recently or have thoughts on if it would be clear on a Sunday in early June?





bluezy said:


> We drive from southeastern PA and always take the I-95 route the entire drive.   While I'm sure it all depends on timing and a bit of luck, we have sailed through DC on early (before 8:30 a.m.) Saturday and Sunday mornings.   The drives when we arrive in the DC area later than 9:00 a.m. are the ones where we tend to hit a lot of traffic.   The worst was a Friday afternoon at 4:00.   We didn't plan to get there at that time but we had a minor emergency at home before we left that day that delayed our start by about 4 hours.   We now take advantage of the EZ Pass lanes which definitely help to avoid some traffic.   Just be forewarned, those charges add up quickly.   I think we spent about $25 avoiding traffic on our last trip through there.


I have found the western beltway to have more traffic the the east side... it also seems to have more/tighter curve.  I am not sure the route Dacky would plan to take to get to the DC area from Harrisburg but the two choices seem to be i83 to Baltimore or I81-I70-I270.  If taking the 2nd choice there will be no other option than to take the west side.


----------



## Dacky619

shafke said:


> I have found the western beltway to have more traffic the the east side... it also seems to have more/tighter curve.  I am not sure the route Dacky would plan to take to get to the DC area from Harrisburg but the two choices seem to be i83 to Baltimore or I81-I70-I270.  If taking the 2nd choice there will be no other option than to take the west side.


If I were to hop right to 95 it would be via 83 from the York area down to Baltimore.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Hey there, drivers.  Last week I did my first Orlando driving trip from SE Michigan in several years.  One thing I noticed that definitely was absent from prior trips is that Buc-ee's now has a few locations along I-75.  On the return trip, I stopped at the one in Warner Robins, GA and wandered around the store for a while after filling up.  (And the fill-up was quite competitive, too: $3.99/gal.)   I got some salt-free cashews and a box of face masks, both very good deals.  There's another one off I-75 in Richmond, KY.  If you have the time, I recommend stopping in.


----------



## Stratman50th

bluezy said:


> We drive from southeastern PA and always take the I-95 route the entire drive.   While I'm sure it all depends on timing and a bit of luck, we have sailed through DC on early (before 8:30 a.m.) Saturday and Sunday mornings.   The drives when we arrive in the DC area later than 9:00 a.m. are the ones where we tend to hit a lot of traffic.   The worst was a Friday afternoon at 4:00.   We didn't plan to get there at that time but we had a minor emergency at home before we left that day that delayed our start by about 4 hours.   We now take advantage of the EZ Pass lanes which definitely help to avoid some traffic.   Just be forewarned, those charges add up quickly.   I think we spent about $25 avoiding traffic on our last trip through there.


We lived near Baltimore so we had to go west to get to 95 and the beltway. I hate 95 south in northern VA so much I took 301 as a bypass. Even with some of the stop and go through the towns I still put up with it. The only thing I didn't like was crossing the Potomac over the Harry Nice bridge. It's a toll going from MD to the VA side (not coming back from VA to MD). That toll cost me $36 one way to cross that bridge. Tall, old and narrow I used to call it "a** clencher bridge". I guess that says how much I hate 95.


----------



## bluezy

Stratman50th said:


> We lived near Baltimore so we had to go west to get to 95 and the beltway. I hate 95 south in northern VA so much I took 301 as a bypass. Even with some of the stop and go through the towns I still put up with it. The only thing I didn't like was crossing the Potomac over the Harry Nice bridge. It's a toll going from MD to the VA side (not coming back from VA to MD). That toll cost me $36 one way to cross that bridge. Tall, old and narrow I used to call it "a** clencher bridge". I guess that says how much I hate 95.


If I was doing the driving, we wouldn't be taking I-95, but my husband does all the driving (his choice) so I just buckle up and hang on tight.   We used to take advantage of the beltways but for some reason, we don't do that anymore.   We always say that once you're past Richmond, you're home free until Jacksonville...and we haven't had any real issues in Jacksonville either (we're usually traveling through there at about 9:00 am on a Sunday morning) but I know people have said it can get pretty bad.


----------



## Stratman50th

bluezy said:


> If I was doing the driving, we wouldn't be taking I-95, but my husband does all the driving (his choice) so I just buckle up and hang on tight.   We used to take advantage of the beltways but for some reason, we don't do that anymore.   We always say that once you're past Richmond, you're home free until Jacksonville...and we haven't had any real issues in Jacksonville either (we're usually traveling through there at about 9:00 am on a Sunday morning) but I know people have said it can get pretty bad.


The 301/207 exit dumps you out onto 95 just north of King''s Dominion.
I've been using the Jacksonville beltway for years. We go the eastern side where all the beach exits are. Like everything it's gotten heavier over the years.
I also use 417 to bypass most of Orlando. Of course it dumps you onto 4 at the Disney exit. Then it's more traffic for me west on 4 till home, about 20 more miles. You'll probably be done at the Disney exit and not worry about the rest of 4 
I think the new toll lanes on 4 on the east side of Orlando are supposed to be working well. I've never used them.


----------



## pwdebbie

Dacky619 said:


> Hello drivers. We will be joining the 2k roundtrip club in a few weeks because we don't trust any airline with our trip. We are coming from Central PA (near Harrisburg), and google maps suggests both heading south to 95 or that inland route that is referenced several times in this thread (81 to 77 to 26 to 95). We plan on leaving fairly early (maybe 4 or 5 am) on a Sunday morning and trying to make it all the way down to Savannah, GA before we stop for the night. Google maps is saying going straight to 95 would save us roughly an hour. Anyone take 95 recently or have thoughts on if it would be clear on a Sunday in early June?


I'm SW of Harrisburg and have done both routes.  We've decided that the inland route is the best route for us.  An hour "saved" per the map is probably not going to be reality.  The inland route is more relaxing and scenic. We don't make it to Savannah but stop in Orangeburg instead.  Plenty of chain hotels to choose from.  And I second taking 417, so much nicer than I-4.


----------



## herdtoDisney

MIChessGuy said:


> Hey there, drivers.  Last week I did my first Orlando driving trip from SE Michigan in several years.  One thing I noticed that definitely was absent from prior trips is that Buc-ee's now has a few locations along I-75.  On the return trip, I stopped at the one in Warner Robins, GA and wandered around the store for a while after filling up.  (And the fill-up was quite competitive, too: $3.99/gal.)   I got some salt-free cashews and a box of face masks, both very good deals.  There's another one off I-75 in Richmond, KY.  If you have the time, I recommend stopping in.


My brother, who travels all over the US and the world, for work-RAVES about Buc-ee's!!! I read that there is one in Florence SC on 95 now, but as I have decided to drive the inland route from FL to CT next month-I will exit onto 26 before it, drat! I'll try one someday!


----------



## Sunelis

herdtoDisney said:


> My brother, who travels all over the US and the world, for work-RAVES about Buc-ee's!!! I read that there is one in Florence SC on 95 now, but as I have decided to drive the inland route from FL to CT next month-I will exit onto 26 before it, drat! I'll try one someday!


There are 2 buc-ee's on I95 in Florida one a bit south of Jacksonville and another before the I4 exit.


----------



## herdtoDisney

Sunelis said:


> There are 2 buc-ee's on I95 in Florida one a bit south of Jacksonville and another before the I4 exit.


Yes! But, from where I live north of Tampa I take 75 to 10 to 95 in Jacksonville and miss it. Someday I'll get to one!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

herdtoDisney said:


> My brother, who travels all over the US and the world, for work-RAVES about Buc-ee's!!! I read that there is one in Florence SC on 95 now, but as I have decided to drive the inland route from FL to CT next month-I will exit onto 26 before it, drat! I'll try one someday!


We stopped at the one in Daytona on our last trip. We wanted to see what all the hype was. Lol
The BBQ is really good!! It’s a nice place to take a break. The one in Florence wasn’t opened yet. It’s a better stopping point for us, so will check it out next time.


----------



## Bork

It's been 12 years, but we're doing it again.  Driving from Milwaukee, WI in August, about 2500 miles round trip.  We don't like being stuck with Disney transportation and the hassle of flying and renting a car.  Even with gas prices, it's still way cheaper than flying for 5 of us.

In 2010, we had DS6.  Now we have DS18, DD9 and DS3.  We're driving over 2 days each way.
The oldest 2 have driven to Charleston, SC and back in 2015 (2000 miles).  DD used to get car sick back then, but she has outgrown it now.  First long trip for DS3, but he's a pretty good in the car.

Wish us luck.


----------



## frapdawn

Hi everyone. We drove back from our march 2020 trip and loved the ride. We live in ma and didn’t have a plan, we drove until Richmond stopped and then made it home in about 8 hrs. Now this time we have a 20 month old. He LOVES the car but is he going to still love the car when he’s stuck in his seat for two days? Boy I hope so. My question is to other roadtrippers who’ve done it with toddlers or babies. We have two potential plans one is to leave mid day around nap time after lunch but this doesn’t put us into a great place for our overnight stop. Option 2 is to leave at bedtime about 7 or so. But then we are driving at night with impaired drivers and through the cities any tips? We know we’ve got I avoid rush hour in nyc, dc etc and we are leaving midweek so it’s something to contend with. Thanks for the help everyone. Happy driving.


----------



## LadyBeBop

How long will he nap for?

When our granddaughter turned one, we took a 2,000 mile round trip to WDW.  No problems.  So it can be done.

I wouldn't worry about starting off around naptime.  He'll sleep in the car automatically.  I'm not too familiar about driving in the Northeast.  I'm just assuming you'll want to hit NYC by about 10-11 and DC no later than about 2-3.  I'd still stick with that.  I'd stop for lunch about an hour or so before naptime.  After lunch, he'll be ready for a nice long nap.  Hopefully enough to get you well into Virginia.  

Also, are you planning on staying overnight in Richmond, or are you trying to make it into the Carolinas?


----------



## frapdawn

Thanks for the reply He just started transitioning to 1 nap. He usually naps for two hours or so. In a perfect world I’d like to make it to the Carolina’s so we have a shorter travel day the last driving day. I don’t know that anyone will be game for that if we leave during the day but I was thinking if we left at bedtime that may happen. We just would need to worry that we would arrive at a hotel too early to check in since it would most definitely be before 4 pm even if we stop for a little walk around a rest area or something


----------



## chepic

frapdawn said:


> Hi everyone. We drove back from our march 2020 trip and loved the ride. We live in ma and didn’t have a plan, we drove until Richmond stopped and then made it home in about 8 hrs. Now this time we have a 20 month old. He LOVES the car but is he going to still love the car when he’s stuck in his seat for two days? Boy I hope so. My question is to other roadtrippers who’ve done it with toddlers or babies. We have two potential plans one is to leave mid day around nap time after lunch but this doesn’t put us into a great place for our overnight stop. Option 2 is to leave at bedtime about 7 or so. But then we are driving at night with impaired drivers and through the cities any tips? We know we’ve got I avoid rush hour in nyc, dc etc and we are leaving midweek so it’s something to contend with. Thanks for the help everyone. Happy driving.


Hello there.  We haven't had a young one in years, but when we did, we always left RI at midnight and would drive straight through to Disney and be most of the time by 9 pm.  Our 2 sons were great in the car and we just had plenty of things for them to do.  My husband drove the entire trip and would stop when we needed gas, which is when we would get out of the van and let them run for a few minutes.  Each child is different, but that always worked for us.  When leaving, we would try for the same schedule, but if we ran late in the am, we would end up staying over in VA and then head the rest of the way the next morning.   Good luck


----------



## frapdawn

My husband is all for driving straight through. He has made the trip all at once a few times when he was MUCH younger lol. I think leaving at night is best so we miss all the rush hour traffic and hopefully he will sleep. Our almost teenager can sleep anywhere these days  so I’m not too worried about her. The current plan is just to drive until we need to stop. I just like to plan so that doesn’t scream good idea to me


----------



## ddluvsdisney

frapdawn said:


> My husband is all for driving straight through. He has made the trip all at once a few times when he was MUCH younger lol. I think leaving at night is best so we miss all the rush hour traffic and hopefully he will sleep. Our almost teenager can sleep anywhere these days  so I’m not too worried about her. The current plan is just to drive until we need to stop. I just like to plan so that doesn’t scream good idea to me


We drive from MA. When my kids were young we stopped in N.C. Nowadays we drive straight thru. It just seems that no matter when/ what time we left we ran into traffic issues. 
For some strange reason the drive down is so much worse traffic wise. So weird!!
Good luck!!


----------



## ninafeliz

We’re on the middle of the drive from NW PA.  We left at 7:15 this am and made it to our favorite stopover hotel in Pooler GA (essentially Savannah) at 10:15 pm.  We hit traffic due to fender benders/rush hour/construction three times- north of Pittsburgh, Charlotte when the express lanes ended, and somewhere in SC not too far from here.  I like getting the brunt of the drive done on day 1, but those last 4 hrs always take us longer than they should and feel even longer tomorrow!  I hope traffic isn’t too bad tomorrow, we want to be on the road by 8:30.  Earlier would be ideal, but we do have to actually sleep and it makes sense to eat breakfast here rather than having to stop again.


----------



## frapdawn

I just watched paging mr.morrow’s new blog and he was driving back down from pa to Florida. I couldn’t believe how long it was from pa to Florida.  I am glad you made it safely to your first stop. And soon you’ll be at Disney!! Safe travels, I hope it’s a nice ride for you.


----------



## frapdawn

ddluvsdisney said:


> We drive from MA. When my kids were young we stopped in N.C. Nowadays we drive straight thru. It just seems that no matter when/ what time we left we ran into traffic issues.
> For some strange reason the drive down is so much worse traffic wise. So weird!!
> Good luck!!


When we drove home the traffic was AWFUL in CT. We go to Ct all the time and never had traffic like that lol. But The drive through the Carolinas was so long! Hubs wants to leave at night so the baby sleeps. Plus the traffic during rush hour here is awful so missing that might be nice. He’s a night owl and I’m still on baby waking up all night schedule, mostly because he just never seems to go more than a month or two sleeping through the night.  I’m the only one who wants to stop in the Carolinas, but leaving at 6pm and driving until we can stop at a hotel we would be so close to Disney at that point.


----------



## bluezy

frapdawn said:


> Hi everyone. We drove back from our march 2020 trip and loved the ride. We live in ma and didn’t have a plan, we drove until Richmond stopped and then made it home in about 8 hrs. Now this time we have a 20 month old. He LOVES the car but is he going to still love the car when he’s stuck in his seat for two days? Boy I hope so. My question is to other roadtrippers who’ve done it with toddlers or babies. We have two potential plans one is to leave mid day around nap time after lunch but this doesn’t put us into a great place for our overnight stop. Option 2 is to leave at bedtime about 7 or so. But then we are driving at night with impaired drivers and through the cities any tips? We know we’ve got I avoid rush hour in nyc, dc etc and we are leaving midweek so it’s something to contend with. Thanks for the help everyone. Happy driving.



We live in PA and have done many road trips including 9 trips to Disney.   We never did the trips to Disney with a child under 4, but did several other trips when the kids were toddlers.   We found driving during the day to work best for us...mostly because when we drove at night, the kids slept in the car for most of the ride and then when we arrived at our destination, they were wide awake and ready to start the day while DH & I were exhausted and just wanted to sleep.   Fortunately, when that happened, we were staying with relatives so they watched the kids while DH & I napped.  That wouldn't work at Disney and that's one of the main reasons we never did the Disney (or any other) drive at night.  We don't want to arrive at Disney exhausted...we know we need our energy for the week ahead.     Also, we aren't thrilled with the idea of stopping at rest stops during the night.   We try to stop either for a meal/snack or just a  quick bathroom break every 2 hours just to stretch our legs.   When the kids were little, we would play frisbee, bubbles, catch, etc. with them at the rest stop just to get them moving and a little tired out so they were more likely to sit quietly in their car seat while we were driving.  We also didn't want to have to worry about having bad weather during the night while driving (neither one of us has any desire to drive in pouring rain in the dark even on roads we're familiar with.  We certainly don't want to do it on I-95).  

Our kids were all great in the car when they were little (well, except our youngest who hated the car for the first 18 months or so....but we try not to think about that) so we never really had any issues while traveling during the day.  Can you leave earlier in the day and try to get the bulk of the driving done that first day?  When we used to do the drive south in 2 days, we would pack the car at night, get some sleep, and get up and on the road by 5:00 am at the latest.   The kids would stay in their pajamas and would usually sleep a few hours once we started the drive.  We now do the drive south over 3 days.  It's much more relaxing for us and gives us more flexibility with avoiding rush hour in major cities.  We're fortunate that DH has a ton of vacation days at work and I don't work outside the home so we have the flexibility to take the extra day for travel.  I know not everyone can do that.  We still do the drive home over 2 days.   

We just got back from a Disney trip yesterday and there is quite a bit of major road construction going on in VA and NC (I think that's where it was) and most of the areas are worked on during the night.  The stuff that is worked on during the day didn't affect traffic.  Our son also drove his family (5 yo and 5 mo) from PA but they left around 6pm and drove until midnight the first day.   They got stuck in a total traffic shutdown due to construction in VA.  They were at a complete stop for nearly 30 minutes because construction equipment was being moved and repositioned and they needed to use the traffic lanes to do that.   During the day, our construction delays/slowdowns were less than 8 minutes (according to Waze) and traffic didn't come to a complete stop, we were just moving slowly for a few miles.   We did have some other slow downs on the drive but never figured out what caused them -- they weren't in construction areas and there was no indication of accidents on any of the mapping services.  Of course they were always either in an area with no Express Lanes or the slowdown started *after* the last entrance to the Express Lanes.     Good luck with your drive!



ddluvsdisney said:


> We drive from MA. When my kids were young we stopped in N.C. Nowadays we drive straight thru. It just seems that no matter when/ what time we left we ran into traffic issues.
> *For some strange reason the drive down is so much worse traffic wise. So weird!!*
> Good luck!!



Isn't that the truth!   We just got home from a Disney drive and the traffic on the drive down had way more traffic than the drive home.   Both were during daytime hours on a week day.   Why does that happen????


----------



## deedeew80

frapdawn said:


> My husband is all for driving straight through. He has made the trip all at once a few times when he was MUCH younger lol. I think leaving at night is best so we miss all the rush hour traffic and hopefully he will sleep. Our almost teenager can sleep anywhere these days  so I’m not too worried about her. The current plan is just to drive until we need to stop. I just like to plan so that doesn’t scream good idea to me


We have driven to Florida from NJ 4 times, 3 of those times to Disney, and 3 of those times with 2 kids. The first time we did it with kids, my youngest was 5 and my oldest was 7. So far, driving down, we drive straight through. We always say we are going to stop, but my husband (who does almost all of the driving) just wants to keep on going. On the way home, we always stop about halfway, which is usually at Fayetteville, NC. When we leave NJ, we like to leave around 4am and it has always worked great for us. When we arrive in Florida, we don’t go to our resort since check in is the following day. We just stay at a nearby hotel. The one we always stay at is the Holiday Inn Express & Suites in Apopka, FL, which is about 45 minutes outside of Disney. It’s a great, clean, affordable hotel. It’s also close to Walmart, Target, and other stores. So we always hit those up to get some supplies for the week. Anyway. My kids, and myself, are not car sleepers. So driving overnight would never work for us. If we leave NJ at 4am, we typically arrive to the hotel in FL around 8pm, depending on the drive and stops. Sometimes it’s been later, sometimes earlier. As for how to keep kids busy in the car, lots of activities, snacks, movies/tablets (if able). We have a bag that we only take on road trips to Disney and through the years (whether we have a trip planned or not) I pick up random things to put inside. The kids never usually see the things, so to them, it’s always new. The Dollar Tree has lots of great goodies! Travel games, puzzles, coloring books, etc. And when you stop for gas or food, let the kids get out and run around for a bit. Good luck and have a great trip!!


----------



## dvczerfs

I’ve made the drive a few times. Lol  Last trip to Pa. was back in early Feb and I didn’t hit any traffic in either direction. But, it was winter time and a lot of people still weren’t traveling as they are now. I made the drive six times in 11 months last year including a trip with a loaded uhaul, all the trips alone except for the uhaul trip. Leaving at 2:30 am was always my time. Stopping in Kingsland Ga. for the night around 2:30-3:00 pm. Hitting the road the next day at 2:30am and pulling in around 5:30am or so. 
I spent over 35 years on the road in sales, driving 40k a year for work so I kind of had a little experience. 
My driving long haul days are over. In fact I wasn’t sure how I would do this February but it’s like riding a bike, as soon as I got behind the wheel and heading up 417, it was like the good old days. 
Driving with kids was so long ago, I can’t be much help in that department. 
Now, my drives are up  I4 for seven miles till I hit exit 62, world drive. 
The way back is usually after midnight and I can say, the traffic after midnight can be just as bad during the day. Lol 
The longest drive I do anymore is up 417 to Sanford airport, parking, jumping on a plane and the reverse on the way home. 
Looking back over all those years of driving, I wouldn’t have done it any other way.


----------



## frapdawn

Holy macaroni thank you all for the responses! So much information! I’m sad to think about all the wasted time on google. We are going in October do hopefully by then the VA construction is done. It made me chuckle thinking by back about my daughter, who I’ll be 13 soon LOATHED the car until she was 18 months. I worked when she was little and would just go go go on the days lol had off trudging to see family on both sides. It’s funny we had her so much earlier than our siblings on both sides. Now we had our son in feb 2021 and he LOVES the car but I am a sahm mom now so we don’t drive here there and everywhere anymore. Luckily my daughter outgrew hating the car she loves to take her kindle and a blanket and ride all day. Thanks for sharing all your tips and ideas. Loved the bubbles! I tend to be a worry wort and a pessimist but I’m going to go into this thinking only happy thoughts. In the end we are going to our favorite place in the world and it’s going to be awesome! Happy travels all!!


----------



## KCMA

When we drove back in April it was the first time we planned to stop overnight on the way down.. we usually drove straight through ..it’s about 21-23 hour drive for us   (East of Toronto) … two kids 9 and 12 who love the car and have been doing long distance roads trips since they were only a few months old.

It was nice to have that end point in the day already planned/hotel booked and not convincing ourselves to keep driving a bit more.. we left home at 3:20 am and arrived at our hotel in North Carolina around 4:30pm.. gave us tons of time to get a good dinner and stock up at the local Walmart and get a good night sleep and finish the 8-9 hour drive the next day. Pulled into the Poly around 2:30 feeling much better then what we would have if we drove straight through like previous trips

We are doing the same thing in three weeks when we head down again


----------



## ddluvsdisney

KCMA said:


> When we drove back in April it was the first time we planned to stop overnight on the way down.. we usually drove straight through ..it’s about 21-23 hour drive for us   (East of Toronto) … two kids 9 and 12 who love the car and have been doing long distance roads trips since they were only a few months old.
> 
> It was nice to have that end point in the day already planned/hotel booked and not convincing ourselves to keep driving a bit more.. we left home at 3:20 am and arrived at our hotel in North Carolina around 4:30pm.. gave us tons of time to get a good dinner and stock up at the local Walmart and get a good night sleep and finish the 8-9 hour drive the next day. Pulled into the Poly around 2:30 feeling much better then what we would have if we drove straight through like previous trips
> 
> We are doing the same thing in three weeks when we head down again


Wow you made great time!


----------



## KCMA

ddluvsdisney said:


> Wow you made great time!


Thanks! Yep we were lucky traffic wise this last trip and we only stop for gas/washroom and Dunkin donuts lol.


----------



## Stratman50th

I read these posts and have to laugh. Well, smile at the memories anyway. We drove down to Florida/Disney once or twice a year from MD for many years. Like over 20. We would always convoy with my parents. Never drove straight through, always took two travel days. At first we'd stop someplace in the middle like Walterborough SC. Eventually we stretched it to Kingsland GA, just north of the Florida line. That made for a short trip to Disney on the second travel day. Did that for years until my parents died and we were on our own for the drive. After that we would make our first stop in Jacksonville to stay overnight with family, then a really short drive the next morning. Always left home on a Friday and arrived on a Saturday.
So we eventually bought an RV and towed a Tahoe. I can't say whether it was age (mine) or the extra stress in running down 95 in 65' of combined vehicle, but I just couldn't do those long hauls any longer. We split up the drives into 6hr stretches'.  Maybe more, maybe less depending on where we were headed. (Disney was no longer a destination).
Several years ago we moved to Florida permanently and what's really funny is we only live about 25 minutes west of the property down 4, but don't go any longer. We've been to Fort Wilderness a couple of times but there's other places to go.
My point on writing this overlong, nostalgia filled post was just to think on how much age (mine) and time has affected how hard we are capable of pushing a drive.


----------



## dawz1026

Gold status for sure. We do it from Long Island and drive number 20 (I think) is coming soon August!


----------



## sharadoc

Stratman50th said:


> I read these posts and have to laugh. Well, smile at the memories anyway. We drove down to Florida/Disney once or twice a year from MD for many years. Like over 20. We would always convoy with my parents. Never drove straight through, always took two travel days. At first we'd stop someplace in the middle like Walterborough SC. Eventually we stretched it to Kingsland GA, just north of the Florida line. That made for a short trip to Disney on the second travel day. Did that for years until my parents died and we were on our own for the drive. After that we would make our first stop in Jacksonville to stay overnight with family, then a really short drive the next morning. Always left home on a Friday and arrived on a Saturday.
> So we eventually bought an RV and towed a Tahoe. I can't say whether it was age (mine) or the extra stress in running down 95 in 65' of combined vehicle, but I just couldn't do those long hauls any longer. We split up the drives into 6hr stretches'.  Maybe more, maybe less depending on where we were headed. (Disney was no longer a destination).
> Several years ago we moved to Florida permanently and what's really funny is we only live about 25 minutes west of the property down 4, but don't go any longer. We've been to Fort Wilderness a couple of times but there's other places to go.
> My point on writing this overlong, nostalgia filled post was just to think on how much age (mine) and time has affected how hard we are capable of pushing a drive.


We've been driving since the 90s from PA to WDW and just got back last week. On our way home we decided to break up into 3 days, 6 hours each. It was better for us, and next time we go we should be retired and have all the time we need. We can't  handle the 10-12 hour drives any more.

We use 81, 77 rather than 95 which is less stressful traffic wise avoiding major cities, but more stressful truck wise.

We're  considering the train but next trip won't  be until 12/23 most likely so plenty of time to decide.

@dvczerfs @BC1836  would love to have a reunion!


----------



## Stratman50th

sharadoc said:


> We've been driving since the 90s from PA to WDW and just got back last week. On our way home we decided to break up into 3 days, 6 hours each. It was better for us, and next time we go we should be retired and have all the time we need. We can't  handle the 10-12 hour drives any more.
> 
> We use 81, 77 rather than 95 which is less stressful traffic wise avoiding major cities, but more stressful truck wise.
> 
> We're  considering the train but next trip won't  be until 12/23 most likely so plenty of time to decide.
> 
> @dvczerfs @BC1836  would love to have a reunion!


You must be far enough west (Pittsburg area?) to where the 81, 77 route makes sense. We were pretty far east, actually east of 95 so us going to 81 didn't work out. We have used it to go to Tennessee though. I like it but again, when we were driving to Florida pretty far out of the way.
EDIT: I just looked up where you're at and it's almost right in between 81 and 95 so you could pick either and work your way down.


----------



## frapdawn

KCMA said:


> When we drove back in April it was the first time we planned to stop overnight on the way down.. we usually drove straight through ..it’s about 21-23 hour drive for us   (East of Toronto) … two kids 9 and 12 who love the car and have been doing long distance roads trips since they were only a few months old.
> 
> It was nice to have that end point in the day already planned/hotel booked and not convincing ourselves to keep driving a bit more.. we left home at 3:20 am and arrived at our hotel in North Carolina around 4:30pm.. gave us tons of time to get a good dinner and stock up at the local Walmart and get a good night sleep and finish the 8-9 hour drive the next day. Pulled into the Poly around 2:30 feeling much better then what we would have if we drove straight through like previous trips
> 
> We are doing the same thing in three weeks when we head down again


I really feel like that’s a better way to do it. We are always flip flopping back and forth. Can I ask what hotel you stayed at? We were aiming to make it to South Carolina or Georgia but I’m curious how the hotels are as of late on the way down . Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## frapdawn

Stratman50th said:


> I read these posts and have to laugh. Well, smile at the memories anyway. We drove down to Florida/Disney once or twice a year from MD for many years. Like over 20. We would always convoy with my parents. Never drove straight through, always took two travel days. At first we'd stop someplace in the middle like Walterborough SC. Eventually we stretched it to Kingsland GA, just north of the Florida line. That made for a short trip to Disney on the second travel day. Did that for years until my parents died and we were on our own for the drive. After that we would make our first stop in Jacksonville to stay overnight with family, then a really short drive the next morning. Always left home on a Friday and arrived on a Saturday.
> So we eventually bought an RV and towed a Tahoe. I can't say whether it was age (mine) or the extra stress in running down 95 in 65' of combined vehicle, but I just couldn't do those long hauls any longer. We split up the drives into 6hr stretches'.  Maybe more, maybe less depending on where we were headed. (Disney was no longer a destination).
> Several years ago we moved to Florida permanently and what's really funny is we only live about 25 minutes west of the property down 4, but don't go any longer. We've been to Fort Wilderness a couple of times but there's other places to go.
> My point on writing this overlong, nostalgia filled post was just to think on how much age (mine) and time has affected how hard we are capable of pushing a drive.


Awww I love this post. Thank you for sharing it. I’m hoping this starts a tradition for us too. My mom is coming with us, no one in my family shares our love for Disney. I always joke with my husband how I wish we lived in Florida but I know I couldn’t take the heat. We have had horrible storms here in MA since 330 am. I couldn’t live with those day in and day out. Plus I like the memories trips bring us. I do bet fort wilderness is a fun experience. We would go to northern Maine every summer as kids and it was about a 6 hr drive or so. I remember dreading that drive lol. When I got older our trips became shorter and shorter and then the drive seemed too long for those two day trips. Now since Covid we would take long drives just to get out of the house for a day lol and turn around and go home. The worlds ever changing. I hope you have a great day. Thank you again for sharing. Enjoy those palm trees.


----------



## frapdawn

sharadoc said:


> We've been driving since the 90s from PA to WDW and just got back last week. On our way home we decided to break up into 3 days, 6 hours each. It was better for us, and next time we go we should be retired and have all the time we need. We can't  handle the 10-12 hour drives any more.
> 
> We use 81, 77 rather than 95 which is less stressful traffic wise avoiding major cities, but more stressful truck wise.
> 
> We're  considering the train but next trip won't  be until 12/23 most likely so plenty of time to decide.
> 
> @dvczerfs @BC1836  would love to have a reunion!


That’s great to know. 95 is a highway I know well, drove it day in and day out for work so I’m kind of used to it, but trucks terrify me lol. I’m hopeful that a nighttime drive through the big cities works out. It’s fun to read everyone’s stories. And what works for them. It’s such a nice drive. We loved it. But we did it on a friday night into a Saturday so northeast traffic wasn’t bad at all. The worst traffic the entire trip was an accident in the Carolinas. This resulted in a really really nightmarish rest stop. There really needs to be better emergency car toilets. This search has consumed my Amazon account as of late.


----------



## KCMA

frapdawn said:


> I really feel like that’s a better way to do it. We are always flip flopping back and forth. Can I ask what hotel you stayed at? We were aiming to make it to South Carolina or Georgia but I’m curious how the hotels are as of late on the way down . Hope you have a great trip.


We always stop in Mooresville North Carolina… just north of Charlotte.. as for hotels we have pretty much tried them all.. lately its been the Hampton Inn and Holiday Inn Express both have been great.. nice/clean etc.. tons of restaurants/right off the highway/Walmart and Target right the

We always leave early enough that there is never an issue getting through Charlotte first thing in the morning with little to no traffic


----------



## frapdawn

Thanks for all that info. It’s convenient to have all of those stores nearby too. Inevitably I’ll forget something


----------



## BlancheNeige7

We will be heading out on our 2 800 mile journey from Ottawa, Canada to Orlando in a few weeks.  We last did the drive 6 years ago with a 3 and 5 year old.  With the children being older, they are very excited to learn more about the different states.  The plan is to stop at a few welcome centres and a few attractions along the way (Gettysburg, Udvar-Hazy Center...).    We are lucky to have the month of August off and are in no hurry.  The hope is to make two overnight stops... one near Harrisburg, PA and one near Savannah GA on the way down.  I would like to book hotels last minute since so many factors might influence how far we get, but we also do not want to be stuck without a room!

I've started travel binders for DD9 and DD11 with maps, games, bingos, scavenger hunts etc...  Should amount to about 48h round trip of driving.  

Thank you everyone for posting... I've started taking notes and appreciate all the recommendations.  Lots of planning left to do!


----------



## amcnj

BlancheNeige7 said:


> We will be heading out on our 2 800 mile journey from Ottawa, Canada to Orlando in a few weeks.  We last did the drive 6 years ago with a 3 and 5 year old.  With the children being older, they are very excited to learn more about the different states.  The plan is to stop at a few welcome centres and a few attractions along the way (Gettysburg, Udvar-Hazy Center...).    We are lucky to have the month of August off and are in no hurry.  The hope is to make two overnight stops... one near Harrisburg, PA and one near Savannah GA on the way down.  I would like to book hotels last minute since so many factors might influence how far we get, but we also do not want to be stuck without a room!
> 
> I've started travel binders for DD9 and DD11 with maps, games, bingos, scavenger hunts etc...  Should amount to about 48h round trip of driving.
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting... I've started taking notes and appreciate all the recommendations.  Lots of planning left to do!


Sound like you have a good handle on things. Hope you have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## RoseGold

BlancheNeige7 said:


> I would like to book hotels last minute since so many factors might influence how far we get, but we also do not want to be stuck without a room!


There's no way you'll have no room, especially if you can always drive another half hour if you have to.  It won't be an issue at all to book last minute.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

RoseGold said:


> There's no way you'll have no room, especially if you can always drive another half hour if you have to.  It won't be an issue at all to book last minute.


Thank you!  That is reassuring.  There seems to be many options on the map... it would be nice to have maximum flexibility!


----------



## LadyBeBop

BlancheNeige7 said:


> Thank you!  That is reassuring.  There seems to be many options on the map... it would be nice to have maximum flexibility!



Do you have your lodging in Orlando booked yet?  If so, for how long?

Sounds like you might be doing most of your sightseeing on the way back to Ottawa.  It's about seven hours from Ottawa to Harrisburg and another ten hours from Harrisburg to Savannah.  That doesn't leave too much time for sightseeing.  And there's so much to do in both the Harrisburg and Savannah areas.  

Assuming you have the time and the flexibility, I'd take at least five days driving down.  That allows you time to visit most of the sights you want.  You could visit Savannah and Gettysburg on the way home.  But most times, you just want to get home.  

If I had a full month, I'd do....7 days from Ottawa to Orlando, 14 days in Orlando and 3-4 days driving home. But that's just me.  

Have fun.  Isn't planning great?


----------



## BlancheNeige7

Thank you for the advice LadyBeBop!  I love planning trips!  

We have booked a townhouse from the 6th to the 30th of August at the Encantada resort.  We are ok with arriving later or leaving earlier... after this stressful year we want to relax, enjoy and not put extra pressure on ourselves.  As long as we are back home on the 2nd of September, we are good!  lol!  

You might be right about just wanting to get back home and taking a few more days to get down might be best.  We've visited the Northeastern states a few times, so the Carolinas and Georgia would be awesome to explore a bit more.  All I remember from South Carolina is our stop to "South of the Border".  I am sure I can find something better to associate with the state.  I'm thinking weather might also play a big part in choosing where and when to stop!  Last time we drove down we did 3 days there and 2 very long days back... 

Anything in particular you would recommend around Savannah?  I've looked up the Trolley Tour that seems nice.  Last time we were in the area we did not venture past our hotel by the I95.


----------



## Stratman50th

@BlancheNeige7 I don't know if you've done St. Augustine before but we really enjoyed our last trip there. I had been many times before but mostly a quick stop passing through. A couple of years ago we ended up spending 4 days there and it was really an unexpected joy. There is something for everyone including the touristy stuff. We bought three day tickets for the trolley. It gave us a place to park at the Old Jail and a complete sightseeing tour on day one. The following days we used it for transportation around town, jumping on and off at the various stops. Something to think about.
​


----------



## bluezy

BlancheNeige7 said:


> We will be heading out on our 2 800 mile journey from Ottawa, Canada to Orlando in a few weeks.  We last did the drive 6 years ago with a 3 and 5 year old.  With the children being older, they are very excited to learn more about the different states.  The plan is to stop at a few welcome centres and a few attractions along the way (Gettysburg, Udvar-Hazy Center...).    We are lucky to have the month of August off and are in no hurry.  The hope is to make two overnight stops... one near Harrisburg, PA and one near Savannah GA on the way down.  I would like to book hotels last minute since so many factors might influence how far we get, but we also do not want to be stuck without a room!
> 
> I've started travel binders for DD9 and DD11 with maps, games, bingos, scavenger hunts etc...  Should amount to about 48h round trip of driving.
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting... I've started taking notes and appreciate all the recommendations.  Lots of planning left to do!


We drive from Pennsylvania and we stopped booking our hotels for the drive ahead of time probably 10 years ago.   We try to stop driving by about 6:00 at the latest and we stop at an exit with numerous hotels (I use the iExit App to decide where to stop).   Then we just pull in a parking lot somewhere and start looking at various booking apps to see what's available.   We're not tied to a specific hotel chain but usually find ourselves at Hampton Inn/Suites, Comfort Suites, Ramada Inn, etc.   If the exit we stopped at doesn't seem to have any availability, we'll check the app for hotels at the next exit and book it before driving there.   I think we've only had to do that once (but we've been able to book at the exit we originally chose at least 12 times).   We find that the earlier we stop, the more choices we have and if we do have to drive a little further, at least we're not doing it at 11:00 at night.  

Our 2 favorite Welcome Centers on the drive down (on I-95) are Georgia (best bathroom sinks ever!! and lots of fun things to look at) and Florida (free orange juice! But the actual Welcome Center portion is only open from 8-4 so plan accordingly!   Bathrooms are always open.)

Enjoy your drive!


----------



## BlancheNeige7

I looked up pictures of St. Augustine and it looks beautiful.  We are thinking of taking a day or two while in Orlando to do some long drives.  This would be a great option for one of our Day Trips if we can't get to it on the way down.  Thank you @Stratman50th !

So many great tips @bluezy !  The iExit App will be so helpful. wow!  Free orange juice?  Yes please!  I am also very reassured by the many hotel options.... not something I am used to when doing Canadian roadtrips in Summer! lol!


----------



## LadyBeBop

@BlancheNeige7  I haven’t been in Savannah in probably 20 years. I went to Hilton Head and Bluffton, SC about two years ago. Both are nice, but both are a ways off I-95. However, if you stop there, you’d have something better to associate SC with.

You mention spending time in Harrisburg. I loved eating in the Amish Country, around Lancaster. One stop to make, even for a few minutes, is the Hershey Chocolate Factory in Hershey. Their store is full of every Hershey products, from Hershey Bars to Reeces Pieces. And if you have the time, you can tour the factory.


----------



## pwdebbie

BlancheNeige7 said:


> We will be heading out on our 2 800 mile journey from Ottawa, Canada to Orlando in a few weeks.  We last did the drive 6 years ago with a 3 and 5 year old.  With the children being older, they are very excited to learn more about the different states.  The plan is to stop at a few welcome centres and a few attractions along the way (Gettysburg, Udvar-Hazy Center...).    We are lucky to have the month of August off and are in no hurry.  The hope is to make two overnight stops... one near Harrisburg, PA and one near Savannah GA on the way down.  I would like to book hotels last minute since so many factors might influence how far we get, but we also do not want to be stuck without a room!
> 
> I've started travel binders for DD9 and DD11 with maps, games, bingos, scavenger hunts etc...  Should amount to about 48h round trip of driving.
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting... I've started taking notes and appreciate all the recommendations.  Lots of planning left to do!


I have a suggestion for overnight near Gettysburg, but not in Harrisburg or Gettysburg.  The Ragged Edge Inn is lovely bed and breakfast about 30 minutes west of Gettysburg and maybe ten minutes off of Interstate 81.  Our son's wedding was held there.  The property is beautiful.  The owners are very nice.  And that breakfast the day after the wedding was amazing.  It surely would be a nicer stop than Harrisburg and would only be another 45 minutes or so farther south on 81. (I live twenty minutes west of Gettysburg.)

ETA -- Just noticed on FB they go by The Inn at Ragged Edge.


----------



## canuckgirl

Hello Everyone!!!

We are driving from just north of Toronto, Ontario to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. We have driven before in August of 2018 and are excited to road trip down again!! We tried to drive straight though last time, but we unexpectedly decided to stop and this time we are determined to drive straight though!!! We have 11 kids, but since our van “only” seats 12, our oldest adult daughter is flying down and meeting us there!! We are driving the 90/79/77 route as it’s the fastest for us. We weren’t thrilled with the options for stopping last time, so if anyone has any recommendations for the e best towns to stop directly off the interstate for this route, I’d love to know! We are planning on leaving around midnight since when we left at that time last time, we had almost no traffic through the busiest cities. Are tolls still change/cash or are they tap now? Also, on the way home we are trying to drive straight though, but may have to stop near the pennsylvania border or outside of Pittsburg. What are the best/nicest/safest towns in those areas? I’d appreciate any advice or information!!

Thanks so much!!! 
Cheryl


----------



## PapaPiper

canuckgirl said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> We are driving from just north of Toronto, Ontario to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. We have driven before in August of 2018 and are excited to road trip down again!! We tried to drive straight though last time, but we unexpectedly decided to stop and this time we are determined to drive straight though!!! We have 11 kids, but since our van “only” seats 12, our oldest adult daughter is flying down and meeting us there!! We are driving the 90/79/77 route as it’s the fastest for us. We weren’t thrilled with the options for stopping last time, so if anyone has any recommendations for the e best towns to stop directly off the interstate for this route, I’d love to know! We are planning on leaving around midnight since when we left at that time last time, we had almost no traffic through the busiest cities. Are tolls still change/cash or are they tap now? Also, on the way home we are trying to drive straight though, but may have to stop near the pennsylvania border or outside of Pittsburg. What are the best/nicest/safest towns in those areas? I’d appreciate any advice or information!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Cheryl


11 kids!  We have 9 and it's not often that we get outdone!  I've driven several times from Pennsylvania but only attempted to do it straight through once.  Didn't like that experience at all.  So now we stop for one night in each direction and that makes for a much more pleasant road trip (although a bit more expensive, obviously).


----------



## DL1WDW2

I love road trips and AAA TripTik .
First road trip for me was 1968 Moving to California from St.Louis to Santa Monica …almost 3000 miles in a brand new Pontiac LeMans .
Probably could only drive 55 mph in those days on highway.


----------



## isabellea

We live in Montreal and always drive to WDW. We started when my youngest was 1 yo and we prefer driving straight-thru. We usually leave around 1pm (perfect timing when the kids were still napping) and prefer I-81 to I-87/I-95 to avoid NYC. 

We are 2 drivers. We start with one 4-5h driving shifts then during the night 1-2h shifts. In the past, we also stopped at a rest area to take a nap if both of us were tired. Not taking any chance with driving when too tired. The worst is 3-4am to sunlight.

When the kids are awake we stop every 3h to run and exercice at a rest area. We usually take our meals from a drive-thru close to a rest area so we can eat and exercice and loose as little time. Our favourite app to know what is coming up (rest areas, restaurants, gas stations, hotels) is NextExit. Super basic but no data is required so perfect when not having a US data plan for all the phones (we usually have data for one phone to use Waze or Google Maps).


----------



## canuckgirl

PapaPiper said:


> 11 kids!  We have 9 and it's not often that we get outdone!  I've driven several times from Pennsylvania but only attempted to do it straight through once.  Didn't like that experience at all.  So now we stop for one night in each direction and that makes for a much more pleasant road trip (although a bit more expensive, obviously).


Haha! Yes, we rarely meet any other families anywhere near our size!! What towns would you recommend as a best place to stop outside of Pittsburgh if we need to stop for 1 night on the way home? Any specific towns on that driving route that you like best for stopping/ease of eating and getting gas? Thanks!!


----------



## PapaPiper

canuckgirl said:


> Haha! Yes, we rarely meet any other families anywhere near our size!! What towns would you recommend as a best place to stop outside of Pittsburgh if we need to stop for 1 night on the way home? Any specific towns on that driving route that you like best for stopping/ease of eating and getting gas? Thanks!!


I'm afraid that I can't help much with that one.  We live on the opposite side of PA and our route doesn't take us anywhere near Pittsburgh.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Planning to drive from MA to WDW and looking for any advice, tips, places to see/stay along the way. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## AnnaS

@BLTtinkerbell  - We stay at Hampton Inns or Holiday Inn Express.

If you don't reserve a room before leaving home, try to reserve or see if you can get a room a few hours before you plan on stopping.  We used to make stops late in the evening (9-10pm or so) only to find no rooms available and had to go to the next exit.  We learned a little late that it is too late.  We were too tired to relax, barely slept a few hours and up very early again.  

Now we stop around our dinner time (6-7 pm).  We check-in, go get a bite, walk around and relax.  We don't rush or set an alarm but we are early risers anyway.  We usually have (free) breakfast and are back on the road before 8am.

We have stopped in Santee, SC many times and have driven as far down as St. Augustine (we learned not to push it that far either).  It all depends what time you are leaving and where you are coming from of course.


----------



## shafke

Will be driving down to Port Canaveral next week from NY... most likely taking I95... we plan to start late evening to get past DC before the sun comes up.  Other than the usual bottlenecks are there any other unexpected slow downs to be aware of... I am thinking construction areas or lane closures.  We got hit a few years back in SC as they were doing some sort of maintenance on a bridge and had 1 lane (of 2) closed.  The back up cost us well over an hour.


----------



## BC1836

Greetings to all, especially those who take the I-95...I-4 drive. Any recent traffic news to report? All the best!


----------



## TheHamm

canuckgirl said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> We are driving from just north of Toronto, Ontario to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. We have driven before in August of 2018 and are excited to road trip down again!! We tried to drive straight though last time, but we unexpectedly decided to stop and this time we are determined to drive straight though!!! We have 11 kids, but since our van “only” seats 12, our oldest adult daughter is flying down and meeting us there!! We are driving the 90/79/77 route as it’s the fastest for us. We weren’t thrilled with the options for stopping last time, so if anyone has any recommendations for the e best towns to stop directly off the interstate for this route, I’d love to know! We are planning on leaving around midnight since when we left at that time last time, we had almost no traffic through the busiest cities. Are tolls still change/cash or are they tap now? Also, on the way home we are trying to drive straight though, but may have to stop near the pennsylvania border or outside of Pittsburg. What are the best/nicest/safest towns in those areas? I’d appreciate any advice or information!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Cheryl


Perhaps too late to be of use, but we have stopped in Cranberry, PA, just north of Pittsburgh on east-west trips (not Disney).  There were several hotels, restaurants, and it seemed plenty safe for us.


----------



## canuckgirl

TheHamm said:


> Perhaps too late to be of use, but we have stopped in Cranberry, PA, just north of Pittsburgh on east-west trips (not Disney).  There were several hotels, restaurants, and it seemed plenty safe for us.


Thanks so much! Not too late at all as we leave next week! I appreciate the information 

Cheryl


----------



## shafke

For those travelling North on I95.  The GA/SC border always seems to be a bottleneck with extended delays.  When we did the drive last April, Waze rerouted us through Savannah and, according to the app, saved us close to 60 minutes.  Fast Forward to this past weekend.  Waze was again showing congestion/stop and go trafffic at the GA/SC border but did not reroute us.  We took the alternate anyway.

For anyone looking for a way around this bottleneck get off I95 at I16-east.  Stay on I16 til SR17.  SR17 will bring you back to I95 at about mile marker 12 (give or take).  Traffic is again moving and you just need to deal with the congestion as you approach the I26 exit.


----------



## dvczerfs

BC1836 said:


> Greetings to all, especially those who take the I-95...I-4 drive. Any recent traffic news to report? All the best!


I4 traffic between exit 55 and exit 62, pending on the time of day can get a little slow. Considering the Champions Gate construction, it moves along. Lol


----------



## Stratman50th

dvczerfs said:


> I4 traffic between exit 55 and exit 62, pending on the time of day can get a little slow. Considering the Champions Gate construction, it moves along. Lol


Champions Gate is the Devil!
EDIT: A little slow??? HA!


----------



## dvczerfs

Stratman50th said:


> Champions Gate is the Devil!
> EDIT: A little slow??? HA!


Lol. You can say that again. 
I just came that way ten minutes ago on my way to work. Never dropped below 60. 
Other days it a crawl. 
I drive a  14 mile stretch just about every day and my travel time is between 26 - 40 minutes.


----------



## Stratman50th

dvczerfs said:


> Lol. You can say that again.
> I just came that way ten minutes ago on my way to work. Never dropped below 60.
> Other days it a crawl.
> I drive a  14 mile stretch just about every day and my travel time is between 26 - 40 minutes.


I hate going that way! I bow to you for putting up with it. I can count on one hand how many times the travel was actually good. We came home from Key West and it was smooth sailing until we hit 417. Then it turned into pure Hell! An extra hour to get home and that was just from 417 to Champions gate. Get past that and it's only about another 15 miles.


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Lol. You can say that again.
> I just came that way ten minutes ago on my way to work. Never dropped below 60.
> Other days it a crawl.
> I drive a  14 mile stretch just about every day and my travel time is between 26 - 40 minutes.


So Dave, how is the job going?


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> So Dave, how is the job going?


Love it!!!! Should have done this years ago!!! I for the most part work in Epcot and DHS. I’m on break as I’m typing this. I look forward to coming to work every day. Well, the days I’m scheduled for. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Love it!!!! Should have done this years ago!!! I for the most part work in Epcot and DHS. I’m on break as I’m typing this. I look forward to coming to work every day. Well, the days I’m scheduled for. Lol


I looked for you the last time we were there.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> I looked for you the last time we were there.


Im in a yellow and white shirt, grey shorts, black sneakers. WDW name tag, should be pretty easy to spot me. Lol. 
Drop me a pm  next time you’re in the neighborhood.


----------



## Stratman50th

dvczerfs said:


> Im in a yellow and white shirt, grey shorts, black sneakers. WDW name tag, should be pretty easy to spot me. Lol.
> Drop me a pm  next time you’re in the neighborhood.


I told my wife that when I retire I'd consider driving boats over there. She said forget it, I wouldn't last a week commuting over and back on 4 (See previous Champion's gate conversation, LOL).


----------



## dvczerfs

Stratman50th said:


> I hate going that way! I bow to you for putting up with it. I can count on one hand how many times the travel was actually good. We came home from Key West and it was smooth sailing until we hit 417. Then it turned into pure Hell! An extra hour to get home and that was just from 417 to Champions gate. Get past that and it's only about another 15 miles.


I haven’t been on I4 in a while, is there still a lot of construction going on? 
Last August I went to fly back to Pa. to take care of a few things. I had a 7pm flight which I should have known better. The flight kept getting delayed and delayed and finally they rescheduled it for the next morning at 9 am. 
I started heading home down 417 and it came to a complete stop. They were moving bridge sections !!  I sat there for 45 minutes.


----------



## dvczerfs

Stratman50th said:


> I told my wife that when I retire I'd consider driving boats over there. She said forget it, I wouldn't last a week commuting over and back on 4 (See previous Champion's gate conversation, LOL).


Lol. I work nights so I don’t hit traffic going home. Even when they get you down to one lane for repaving on I4. Lol. 
I really don’t sit in traffic. For the most part it moves. im only 14 miles from work and it usually takes me 30 minutes. One time it took me 45 because some little Toyota thought he could move a semi out of the center lane. 
I was actually hired for monorail. Went through everything and they didn’t have have a part time position open. I was wait listed. It could be 5 minutes, 5 months, so I went with something else. 
The best part, if you don’t like what your doing, you can transfer. There are some rules with that but for the most part it’s pretty easy. What caught me off guard, a lot of training, a lot of reading and memorization. You got three days and the fourth is your assessment. Im lucky, I’m sure it’s like this everywhere, I worked with a lot of great college kids who helped the old man get through the computer parts. Lol 
I can tell you, you will never get bored working there and just when you think you have seen it all………. Lol


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> Lol. I work nights so I don’t hit traffic going home. Even when they get you down to one lane for repaving on I4. Lol.
> I really don’t sit in traffic. For the most part it moves. im only 14 miles from work and it usually takes me 30 minutes. One time it took me 45 because some little Toyota thought he could move a semi out of the center lane.
> I was actually hired for monorail. Went through everything and they didn’t have have a part time position open. I was wait listed. It could be 5 minutes, 5 months, so I went with something else.
> The best part, if you don’t like what your doing, you can transfer. There are some rules with that but for the most part it’s pretty easy. What caught me off guard, a lot of training, a lot of reading and memorization. You got three days and the fourth is your assessment. Im lucky, I’m sure it’s like this everywhere, I worked with a lot of great college kids who helped the old man get through the computer parts. Lol
> I can tell you, you will never get bored working there and just when you think you have seen it all………. Lol


I went to pull into work yesterday, we park at a resort so we show ID to get into the resort to a guard like everyone else. I made the turn into the resort and in front on me is a huge peanut motorhome looking thing. Lol 
I pulled up to the gate and the guard was laughing. I said to him, forget it, I’m going home. Lol You never know what you will see. Lol


----------



## Stratman50th

dvczerfs said:


> I went to pull into work yesterday, we park at a resort so we show ID to get into the resort to a guard like everyone else. I made the turn into the resort and in front on me is a huge peanut motorhome looking thing. Lol
> I pulled up to the gate and the guard was laughing. I said to him, forget it, I’m going home. Lol You never know what you will see. Lol


Went to send you a PM but your profile is blocked. Just trying to avoid hijacking this thread.


----------



## dvczerfs

Stratman50th said:


> Went to send you a PM but your profile is blocked. Just trying to avoid hijacking this thread.


hah, interesting. I had no idea it was blocked. Let’s see if I can figure it out.


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> hah, interesting. I had no idea it was blocked. Let’s see if I can figure it out.


Ok, I played around with it. Lol I have no idea what I’m doing with this stuff. Lol


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> I went to pull into work yesterday, we park at a resort so we show ID to get into the resort to a guard like everyone else. I made the turn into the resort and in front on me is a huge peanut motorhome looking thing. Lol
> I pulled up to the gate and the guard was laughing. I said to him, forget it, I’m going home. Lol You never know what you will see. Lol


I bet it was the Planters' Nutmobile!


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> I bet it was the Planters' Nutmobile!


That is what it looked like!!! It just didn’t say Planters on it.


----------



## wmcyip

Disclaimer:  I haven’t  read the recent posts, so if dup,sorry. 

Restrooms under renovations. 
Port-a potties only. 
@ this rest stop on I-95 South in FL, approx 35 miles before I-4. 

1-95 SOUTHBOUND
SOUTH ST. JOHNS CO.
MILE POST 303


----------



## RH22

Dropped our eldest off at college in SC last week, so we impulsively drove down to the Swan and went to Epcot Food and Wine on Thursday with our younger one.   We were in the main Future World gift shop in the afternoon and I think I saw the legendary dvczerfs in there.  I stood there in an aisle for a few seconds thinking "where have I seen that guy?".  LOL

Anyway, the drive all the way back to NY on Friday was uneventful.  Left the Swan at about 8:30AM, drove straight through with a couple of gas/food stops and we were back here on Long Island by about 1:45AM.  No real construction or delays to speak of anywhere, though we did take the Richmond bypass just in case.  And a little rock gave us a good pop in the windshield as our reward.  Oh well.


----------



## dvczerfs

RH22 said:


> Dropped our eldest off at college in SC last week, so we impulsively drove down to the Swan and went to Epcot Food and Wine on Thursday with our younger one.   We were in the main Future World gift shop in the afternoon and I think I saw the legendary dvczerfs in there.  I stood there in an aisle for a few seconds thinking "where have I seen that guy?".  LOL
> 
> Anyway, the drive all the way back to NY on Friday was uneventful.  Left the Swan at about 8:30AM, drove straight through with a couple of gas/food stops and we were back here on Long Island by about 1:45AM.  No real construction or delays to speak of anywhere, though we did take the Richmond bypass just in case.  And a little rock gave us a good pop in the windshield as our reward.  Oh well.


Was the Zerf in costume or in civilian attire? Lol


----------



## shafke

Anyone looking for total toll costs for a round trip from NY... $67.41.
This total would be for NY bridges... Verazzano, and Goethals, NJ Tpke,  Del Mem Bridge,  Baltimore tunnel and one more for Delaware.  This includes any ex pass discounts we received for using NY transponder.
We did not us the express lanes around DC.


----------



## RH22

dvczerfs said:


> Was the Zerf in costume or in civilian attire? Lol


Definitely in civvies...I'm guessing it was your daughter you were walking around with.  Thank God you didn't see me, I looked like Chazz Palmentieri at the end of The Usual Suspects.  Anyway, congrats on your move and hope the Mouse is treating you well!


----------



## dvczerfs

RH22 said:


> Definitely in civvies...I'm guessing it was your daughter you were walking around with.  Thank God you didn't see me, I looked like Chazz Palmentieri at the end of The Usual Suspects.  Anyway, congrats on your move and hope the Mouse is treating you well!


Why didn’t you say hello!!! Lol
That was me!!
I’ve had it about ten times already, the doors open to a cabin and the people start getting out and they say, “ are you Zerf ?” Lol
They tell me their name and…… ooook?
Tell me what name you use on the boards than I’ll know who you are. Lol
My daughter had the afternoon off so she figured she would mooch a meal off dad at Teppen Edo and ride a few rides. Lol
We hit a park just about once a week. Studios next and Sci-Fi, she picked the restaurant. I’m forgetting my wallet at home. Lol
Yes, he’s pretty good to work for. Best job I ever had!


----------



## dvczerfs

Geez, I guess I’m the thread killer. Lol 
I had to drive up to Sanford airport on Wednesday to pick up a friend of my wife’s. They like doing food and wine together, me, my daughter and I are going to Teppen Edo for dinner after she is done working. Lol 
Eating hot food in 96 degree heat on a garbage can isn’t my thing. Lol
Anyway, it’s about an hour up the road and by the time we got back home, my back, legs, knees were killing me. lol 
I am way out of driving shape. I don’t think I could do  a round trip anymore, it felt like someone beat me with a baseball bat driving to and from the airport. Lol 
Anyway, anyone driving down next week, keep your eye on the weather. Looks like it’s going to get a bit wet and breezy on Wednesday. 
Have a safe trip and keep the shiny side up!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

dvczerfs said:


> Geez, I guess I’m the thread killer. Lol
> I had to drive up to Sanford airport on Wednesday to pick up a friend of my wife’s. They like doing food and wine together, me, my daughter and I are going to Teppen Edo for dinner after she is done working. Lol
> Eating hot food in 96 degree heat on a garbage can isn’t my thing. Lol
> Anyway, it’s about an hour up the road and by the time we got back home, my back, legs, knees were killing me. lol
> I am way out of driving shape. I don’t think I could do  a round trip anymore, it felt like someone beat me with a baseball bat driving to and from the airport. Lol
> Anyway, anyone driving down next week, keep your eye on the weather. Looks like it’s going to get a bit wet and breezy on Wednesday.
> Have a safe trip and keep the shiny side up!


Thanks for the weather heads up. We are driving down from NYC next weekend but our times are flexible. I will keep an eye on the weather to plan our drive.


----------



## justreading

dvczerfs said:


> Geez, I guess I’m the thread killer. Lol
> I had to drive up to Sanford airport on Wednesday to pick up a friend of my wife’s. They like doing food and wine together, me, my daughter and I are going to Teppen Edo for dinner after she is done working. Lol
> Eating hot food in 96 degree heat on a garbage can isn’t my thing. Lol
> Anyway, it’s about an hour up the road and by the time we got back home, my back, legs, knees were killing me. lol
> I am way out of driving shape. I don’t think I could do  a round trip anymore, it felt like someone beat me with a baseball bat driving to and from the airport. Lol
> Anyway, anyone driving down next week, keep your eye on the weather. Looks like it’s going to get a bit wet and breezy on Wednesday.
> Have a safe trip and keep the shiny side up!


You are too funny.  With 72 trips (from page 1) under your belt what has Florida done to you!  ahahah.   I have learned so much from the people on this thread.  The "inland route" beats 95 hands down!  Just stay right when you get near Fancy Gap.  Always fill up the tank at the end of the day.  Don't wait until the morning.  I still use your driving times as my guide but never seem to keep up with you.  We stop about every 2 hours - bathroom, lunch, gas, etc.  But the real reason is to stretch our legs.  After only 2 hours, it still takes me a few minutes to be able to stand and walk straight!  I feel your pain.  We will be coming your way at the end of next month.  Hoping for pleasant, mild weather!


----------



## pwdebbie

dvczerfs said:


> Geez, I guess I’m the thread killer. Lol


Nah, not a thread killer.  I think fewer people are driving these days.  Even all the regulars here are not jumping on to say they have a trip coming up.  I miss those posts.  Always was fun to know someone was hitting the road and would be giving some updates.


----------



## mamabunny

pwdebbie said:


> Nah, not a thread killer.  I think fewer people are driving these days.  Even all the regulars here are not jumping on to say they have a trip coming up.  I miss those posts.  Always was fun to know someone was hitting the road and would be giving some updates.



We are still driving! LOL just got our new, fully tricked out Kia Carnival (with the fancy VIP seats in the 2nd row, everyone is fighting to sit back there now LOL) and we are working on booking our next trip.  We don’t tend to update much because sometimes it feels like no one from our part of the country drives in; most of our friends from here fly.  We still love our Disney road trips!


----------



## dvczerfs

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks for the weather heads up. We are driving down from NYC next weekend but our times are flexible. I will keep an eye on the weather to plan our drive.


Things have changed, which they always do with these things. As of today, its forecasted to ride up the gulf coast. Models have it making landfall in the panhandle as a cat1 and heading east at some point  on Friday now. ( this has all changed a million times since I last posted). Just keep an eye on the weather reports.


----------



## dvczerfs

justreading said:


> You are too funny.  With 72 trips (from page 1) under your belt what has Florida done to you!  ahahah.   I have learned so much from the people on this thread.  The "inland route" beats 95 hands down!  Just stay right when you get near Fancy Gap.  Always fill up the tank at the end of the day.  Don't wait until the morning.  I still use your driving times as my guide but never seem to keep up with you.  We stop about every 2 hours - bathroom, lunch, gas, etc.  But the real reason is to stretch our legs.  After only 2 hours, it still takes me a few minutes to be able to stand and walk straight!  I feel your pain.  We will be coming your way at the end of next month.  Hoping for pleasant, mild weather!


Lol. I make  more than 72 trips in the last three months now, but they are only 14 miles anymore. Lol.  I still have that chart! It hangs in the garage next to our yankee license plates. Lol  All three of us got the Disney 50th plates for our cars. When I drove 50k a year for work, driving to Disney and back was not a problem. 
Florida has been good too me! I gained almost 20 pounds but I always have a nice tan. Lol.  But, I’m living my dream, I watch the sun rise and set just about every day.  Sit at our pool watching our palm trees sway in the breeze while watching the golfers, our back yard butts up to the ninth fairway of a beautiful golf course. I get to go to work at the most magical place on earth. Though some of the Magic is gone, not much, just the planning and being an out of tower is gone, I still get a smile on my face every day when I drive under that “big sign” on World Drive. Not to depressing driving by the see ya real soon on the other side, I’ll be back……. Tomorrow. Lol 
Anyone using rt417, a lot of construction but not much to slow you down..
Always drive to the end of 417, down the five mile off ramp towards I 4 and stay to the right, will take you right on to property.
Anyway, off to work, well, it’s not really work but time to go make the Magic.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> Things have changed, which they always do with these things. As of today, its forecasted to ride up the gulf coast. Models have it making landfall in the panhandle as a cat1 and heading east at some point  on Friday now. ( this has all changed a million times since I last posted). Just keep an eye on the weather reports.


I hope the weather is good in 2 weeks. We are flying bc it’s just for the long weekend. Too far to drive for a short trip.


----------



## dvczerfs

ddluvsdisney said:


> I hope the weather is good in 2 weeks. We are flying bc it’s just for the long weekend. Too far to drive for a short trip.


We will be at the Boardwalk in two weeks for a six day vacation. It’s like camping in your own back yard but we still love it. Lol


----------



## ddluvsdisney

dvczerfs said:


> We will be at the Boardwalk in two weeks for a six day vacation. It’s like camping in your own back yard but we still love it. Lol


Good for you!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

dvczerfs said:


> Things have changed, which they always do with these things. As of today, its forecasted to ride up the gulf coast. Models have it making landfall in the panhandle as a cat1 and heading east at some point  on Friday now. ( this has all changed a million times since I last posted). Just keep an eye on the weather reports.


Thanks! We will deal with the weather this weekend as long as it’s nice October 9! We are heading down for our daughter’s wedding.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I am heading down for the week of October 16.  In the past I'd been able to put together reasonable air/rental car deals, but as you say--things have changed.  No matter what memberships I have or discount tricks I try, everything is sky high and getting higher.  On the plus side, fuel prices seem to get more reasonable south of me, especially in TN and GA.  I will be stopping for a bit in metro Atlanta to see relatives (and get free room! haha).  Also look forward to stopping for a bit at a Bucc-ee's, which I had never seen before my trip back last May.  Interesting place and very price competitive on fuel.


----------



## pwdebbie

@BC1836 and @dvczerfs -- I hope you are both safe during the storm.  Please check in when you can.


----------



## dvczerfs

pwdebbie said:


> @BC1836 and @dvczerfs -- I hope you are both safe during the storm.  Please check in when you can.


Hi pwdebbie, BC and I talked on the phone this afternoon for bit, just comparing notes. We do live about an hour away from each other but Ian, on its current path looks like is going to hit both of us. 
We are all prepared! We both live in concrete homes and on top of hills, pending where you are from, they a little mounds to us, there are no hills to speak of in Florida.lol  We got our snacks, water etc. and our interior room hide outs if needed. I had to work tonight and got home about 12:30. Very little traffic on the roads tonight. I left for work three hours before my shift anticipating a lot of traffic on I4, it was business as usual today. Tonight it was very light, lighter than normal. Had an early dinner at a resort before heading into work. It’s funny how other cms can pick you right out, the shorts and footwear are a dead give away. Well, off to bed, the next day and a half should be interesting. I will keep you updated and when I talk to or message BC, I will tell him you guys asked about him. 
From the eye of Ian, have a great night.


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> Hi pwdebbie, BC and I talked on the phone this afternoon for bit, just comparing notes. We do live about an hour away from each other but Ian, on its current path looks like is going to hit both of us.
> We are all prepared! We both live in concrete homes and on top of hills, pending where you are from, they a little mounds to us, there are no hills to speak of in Florida.lol  We got our snacks, water etc. and our interior room hide outs if needed. I had to work tonight and got home about 12:30. Very little traffic on the roads tonight. I left for work three hours before my shift anticipating a lot of traffic on I4, it was business as usual today. Tonight it was very light, lighter than normal. Had an early dinner at a resort before heading into work. It’s funny how other cms can pick you right out, the shorts and footwear are a dead give away. Well, off to bed, the next day and a half should be interesting. I will keep you updated and when I talk to or message BC, I will tell him you guys asked about him.
> From the eye of Ian, have a great night.


oops, duplicate


----------



## dvczerfs

dvczerfs said:


> Hi pwdebbie, BC and I talked on the phone this afternoon for bit, just comparing notes. We do live about an hour away from each other but Ian, on its current path looks like is going to hit both of us.
> We are all prepared! We both live in concrete homes and on top of hills, pending where you are from, they a little mounds to us, there are no hills to speak of in Florida.lol  We got our snacks, water etc. and our interior room hide outs if needed. I had to work tonight and got home about 12:30. Very little traffic on the roads tonight. I left for work three hours before my shift anticipating a lot of traffic on I4, it was business as usual today. Tonight it was very light, lighter than normal. Had an early dinner at a resort before heading into work. It’s funny how other cms can pick you right out, the shorts and footwear are a dead give away. Well, off to bed, the next day and a half should be interesting. I will keep you updated and when I talk to or message BC, I will tell him you guys asked about him.
> From the eye of Ian, have a great night.


I forgot to mention, they lowered the castle in preparation of Ian today.


----------



## AnnaS

dvczerfs said:


> I forgot to mention, they lowered the castle in preparation of Ian today.
> View attachment 705928



Thank you for the picture.  I had no idea it can be lowered.  I know it can be taken apart.  Must be some sight.  

Be safe!


----------



## mamabunny

dvczerfs said:


> I forgot to mention, they lowered the castle in preparation of Ian today.i
> View attachment 705928



How does that even work?  That looks a LOT lower!

*THIS*  is why I should not be allowed on the internet prior to caffiene!


----------



## dvczerfs

Hi everyone!!! We made it through Ian with no damage to the house, pool or pool enclosure!! Just a lot of twigs and small branches. Our power went out around 2:15am which we were ready for. 
That was one heck of a storm!!! We caught the north west corner of the eye. 
If you didn’t look outside the only way you would know anything was happening was the rain hitting the windows in the back of the house. 
This is our third hurricane we went through but first as a Florida homeowner. 
From my understanding, BC made it through also. I asked him if they were ok and gave me a thumbs up and will call me later today. 
So all we need is power yet, I’m sure it will be a few days. If we don’t have any tomorrow, my wife’s work is going to put us up in a hotel. 
Thanks for thinking of us!!!! We are good!!!
Back to work Sunday night!!!!! Lol


----------



## Momma of 4

Hello! We are going to be driving down in November (Only 937 miles each way, hope thats ok ) We are going to be taking it slow though, and split the drive up into two days. Well, technically three I guess, as we are staying in a local hotel for a night before we check in to our Disney Resort. but we will have two days on the road and then Disney Days! 
I have a few packing questions for you all though. In the past we used to pack in suitcases for our trips, but I recently packed us up in rubbermaid totes for a week trip and it seemed like we could fit so much more in the van! I'm wondering if anyone has packed this way as well, and if it actually a better way to go, or if I will regret having totes and not anything on wheels when we get there 

My second question is for those of you that split the trip up like that and stop in hotels for the night, especially with kids (we have four - 10, 8, and 4 year old twins). How do you pack to make those stops easier? I was thinking of just everything for the night/next day's change of clothes in the top tote (or suitcase if we got that route) and then leaving all the rest of the crap luggage in the car. I made the mistake of packing a bit of everything in each pack last time we made an overnight stop and my poor husband had to lug in the whole van each night then right back out in the morning. We did not learn our lesson until we got home and thought about how maybe that wasn't very efficient, and there's got to be a better way!

Also open to any other tips or tricks or advice! We have traveled a bit this year, the most being 9 hours away split into two days (one long one short) but this will definitely be the longest trip half of my kids have every been on, the other half went to Florida before the twins were born, but I doubt they remember.


----------



## Stratman50th

@Momma of 4 
First your tote idea since you asked. We started making the run from Md to Florida around 1989. We always drove. We also made several trips a year. I would agree that you could fit more in totes, however I do believe you will miss having wheels and handles. If I am imagining this right you have to hold your tote upright one end in each hand. Carrying more would require stacking and some difficulty keeping the one on top from sliding off. Snagging a luggage cart would obviously help, if you can get one. I'm speaking from the experience of a family who always carried their own bags to the room. If using bell services I'm not sure how that would work. At one time they used golf carts. Bell services try and be quick and efficient and the totes might cause a slowdown or cumbersome movement for them. Anyway, just a thought. You could also have the two older kids share a bag with a twin. Have the older kids be responsible for the bags. Makes them feel involved and saves the wear and tear on dad.
On our trips we always carried a travel suitcase. Packed with road clothes for days we were in the car. That way at hotel stops you just grabbed one bag into the room which included overnight toiletries. Last travel day we wore park clothes but also had the pool bag ready in case we decided to hang at the pool while waiting on our room.
As far as travel days, we would drive as far as Kingsland GA, which was about 12 hours. That left a short 3ish hour trip to WDW.
Everybody does it different and I'm sure you get lots of advice. What worked for us might not work for you.


----------



## bluezy

Momma of 4 said:


> Hello! We are going to be driving down in November (Only 937 miles each way, hope thats ok ) We are going to be taking it slow though, and split the drive up into two days. Well, technically three I guess, as we are staying in a local hotel for a night before we check in to our Disney Resort. but we will have two days on the road and then Disney Days!
> I have a few packing questions for you all though. In the past we used to pack in suitcases for our trips, but I recently packed us up in rubbermaid totes for a week trip and it seemed like we could fit so much more in the van! I'm wondering if anyone has packed this way as well, and if it actually a better way to go, or if I will regret having totes and not anything on wheels when we get there
> 
> My second question is for those of you that split the trip up like that and stop in hotels for the night, especially with kids (we have four - 10, 8, and 4 year old twins). How do you pack to make those stops easier? I was thinking of just everything for the night/next day's change of clothes in the top tote (or suitcase if we got that route) and then leaving all the rest of the crap luggage in the car. I made the mistake of packing a bit of everything in each pack last time we made an overnight stop and my poor husband had to lug in the whole van each night then right back out in the morning. We did not learn our lesson until we got home and thought about how maybe that wasn't very efficient, and there's got to be a better way!
> 
> Also open to any other tips or tricks or advice! We have traveled a bit this year, the most being 9 hours away split into two days (one long one short) but this will definitely be the longest trip half of my kids have every been on, the other half went to Florida before the twins were born, but I doubt they remember.


I've never attempted to pack our clothing in bins, but I have packed some non-clothing items (snacks/breakfast food, sunscreen, rain ponchos, first aid stuff, and a ton of things we never end up using) in small bins and that works out nicely.   For our clothing, I use a combination of packing cubes and compression bags.   I can fit a lot of stuff in just a few suitcases using those things.   When our kids were young (up to 10 years old or so) I would pack complete outfits in individual ziploc bags, roll the air out, and throw them in a suitcase. That makes getting dressed every morning so much easier and faster.   Even though all of our luggage has wheels, we still usually get a luggage cart to use so we can get everything to the room in one trip (we bring some water and soda in addition to our luggage and bins).

Definitely pack a suitcase just for the overnight stops (don't forget to put an empty garbage or laundry bag in that bag for your dirty clothes).   I made the mistake of *not* doing that on our first drive to Disney.   It was not fun lugging everything into the hotel room that first night.   I immediately spent some time rearranging things and creating an overnight bag that first night.  Now I always have a bag with all of our clothing for the overnight stops (we usually stop 2 nights) and I have a separate bag with all of our bathroom stuff in it.   And I bring an empty large reusable shopping bag to collect all the electronics, pillows, and any other odds and ends of things that shouldn't be left in the car overnight.


----------



## dvczerfs

Hello everyone!  Life in this part in central Florida is pretty much all back to normal, just small piles of tree limbs lining the curbs.
Believe it or not, there is still some flooding going on from local streams.
We don’t live near any of those areas and our house is on top of a hill.
Work is going good. Parks are very busy.
I took a few screen shots of the radar as Ian was approaching.
Sorry they are a bit blurry. We are heading to the Boardwalk for a six day  little vacation, yes, it’s like camping in your backyard but it’s still fun. Lol
Thats all I got for now, so remember….. watch Your step and please remain seated.
The little blue dot, is me.


----------



## NH-to-FL

dvczerfs said:


> Hello everyone! Life in this part in central Florida is pretty much all back to normal, just small piles of tree limbs lining the curbs.



Glad to hear you survived the wind and all that rain.  Our place up in the NE corner of Davenport just lost a couple of screen in the pool cage.   A few homes in the neighborhood lost some shingles.  We are on the lower edge of a small hill with lower ground to the east so no flooding near us. We feel very lucky.



dvczerfs said:


> We are heading to the Boardwalk for a six day little vacation, yes, it’s like camping in your backyard but it’s still fun. Lol



Wonderful!   I am jealous.   It has been many years since our last stay at the Boardwalk.   And I'm not sure I would relate a stay at the Boardwalk to camping.  LOL

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## dvczerfs

NH-to-FL said:


> Glad to hear you survived the wind and all that rain.  Our place up in the NE corner of Davenport just lost a couple of screen in the pool cage.   A few homes in the neighborhood lost some shingles.  We are on the lower edge of a small hill with lower ground to the east so no flooding near us. We feel very lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!   I am jealous.   It has been many years since our last stay at the Boardwalk.   And I'm not sure I would relate a stay at the Boardwalk to camping.  LOL
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


When we use to camp, we had 36’ prowler with double slide outs, twin central  A/C and heat. The only thing Boardwalk has that our camper didn’t was a whirlpool. Lol.


----------



## dvczerfs

I drove my wife this past Sunday up to Sanford airport, she had to fly back up north for work. Lake Jessup is still flooded weeks after the hurricane. The water levels are going down but very slowly. At one point, the water was up to the fronds of the palm trees next to  rt417. 
On the way back home, there where house flooded. Some were on stilts but there were a few the water was half way up the side of the house. 
I always thank the founder of this thread for the great advice we got when looking for a house in Florida.


----------



## pmdeve

We are headed down to Disney is December From Philadelphia. We usually make a stop in Florence, South Carolina  or Fayetteville, Nirth Carolina. . This year we were thinking about taking our time and planning another stop on the way down. Any suggestions for another nice place to stop for a Night on the way down.  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## pwdebbie

pmdeve said:


> We are headed down to Disney is December From Philadelphia. We usually make a stop in Florence, South Carolina  or Fayetteville, Nirth Carolina. . This year we were thinking about taking our time and planning another stop on the way down. Any suggestions for another nice place to stop for a Night on the way down.  Thanks for your suggestions.


Savannah or Tybee Island would be nice.  Maybe a little beach time.


----------



## Stratman50th

pmdeve said:


> We are headed down to Disney is December From Philadelphia. We usually make a stop in Florence, South Carolina  or Fayetteville, Nirth Carolina. . This year we were thinking about taking our time and planning another stop on the way down. Any suggestions for another nice place to stop for a Night on the way down.  Thanks for your suggestions.


We took our time going back north one year and stopped in Charleston. We stayed two nights so we had a full day to do the tourist thing. Did a sightseeing tour in a horse drawn carriage, went to Patriots Point, looked around, etc.
We really enjoyed it as we too used to just run down and back on 95. I guess it's still nice and a safe place. It has been awhile though. Before our daughter was born in 94.


----------



## KCMA

Making our 3rd (April/July/December) 2700 mile round trip from east of Toronto this December .. will be the first time stopping two nights on the way down… and will let weather be the major factor in what route we take… looking forward to not having to log as many miles each day but doubt we will take two nights to do it very often.. usually drive straight through or one stop in one of the Carolinas


----------



## dvczerfs




----------



## isabellea

We always drive to WDW from Montreal, QC. We usually leave around 1pm and drive without stopping. Our favourite route is I-81/Highway 15/I-270/I-95 unless there's snow in the forecast then we would take I-87/I-95. For our next trip, we are leaving on Dec 26th and we are more exhausted than usual this year so we decided to stop for 1 night. Our first day, we plan to leave around 5-6am and drive to Rocky Mount, NC (13h drive). What kind of traffic should we expect around Washington (both routes) and NYC & NJ (if we choose I-87/I-95) on Monday Dec 26th? We have a NY E-Z Pass for tolls. 

Dec 26th is a statutary holiday for many here so traffic is usually light but we wonder what to expect in the USA. We should be around NYC late morning and Washington late afternoon.


----------



## justreading

isabellea said:


> We always drive to WDW from Montreal, QC. We usually leave around 1pm and drive without stopping. Our favourite route is I-81/Highway 15/I-270/I-95 unless there's snow in the forecast then we would take I-87/I-95. For our next trip, we are leaving on Dec 26th and we are more exhausted than usual this year so we decided to stop for 1 night. Our first day, we plan to leave around 5-6am and drive to Rocky Mount, NC (13h drive). What kind of traffic should we expect around Washington (both routes) and NYC & NJ (if we choose I-87/I-95) on Monday Dec 26th? We have a NY E-Z Pass for tolls.
> 
> Dec 26th is a statutary holiday for many here so traffic is usually light but we wonder what to expect in the USA. We should be around NYC late morning and Washington late afternoon.


I can't help you around DC, but back when I commuted into NYC from NJ, the week between Christmas and New Year traffic was nonexistent.


----------



## bluezy

isabellea said:


> We always drive to WDW from Montreal, QC. We usually leave around 1pm and drive without stopping. Our favourite route is I-81/Highway 15/I-270/I-95 unless there's snow in the forecast then we would take I-87/I-95. For our next trip, we are leaving on Dec 26th and we are more exhausted than usual this year so we decided to stop for 1 night. Our first day, we plan to leave around 5-6am and drive to Rocky Mount, NC (13h drive). What kind of traffic should we expect around Washington (both routes) and NYC & NJ (if we choose I-87/I-95) on Monday Dec 26th? We have a NY E-Z Pass for tolls.
> 
> Dec 26th is a statutary holiday for many here so traffic is usually light but we wonder what to expect in the USA. We should be around NYC late morning and Washington late afternoon.


I would think that traffic will be extremely light on 12/26.   Schools are closed and because Christmas falls on a Sunday, many companies will be closed on Monday as their observed Holiday.


----------



## isabellea

justreading said:


> I can't help you around DC, but back when I commuted into NYC from NJ, the week between Christmas and New Year traffic was nonexistent.


Sounds like the pattern we have in Montreal.


----------



## ncc1701

isabellea said:


> We always drive to WDW from Montreal, QC. We usually leave around 1pm and drive without stopping. Our favourite route is I-81/Highway 15/I-270/I-95 unless there's snow in the forecast then we would take I-87/I-95. For our next trip, we are leaving on Dec 26th and we are more exhausted than usual this year so we decided to stop for 1 night. Our first day, we plan to leave around 5-6am and drive to Rocky Mount, NC (13h drive). What kind of traffic should we expect around Washington (both routes) and NYC & NJ (if we choose I-87/I-95) on Monday Dec 26th? We have a NY E-Z Pass for tolls.
> 
> Dec 26th is a statutary holiday for many here so traffic is usually light but we wonder what to expect in the USA. We should be around NYC late morning and Washington late afternoon.


Only thing I can think of might be extra traffic near Malls /Shopping Centers off of I-95. Since Christmas is on a Sunday,  a lot of people will be off .Nothing like a normal Monday


----------



## dvczerfs

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you.  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## hmsTigger

No Schools open, Monday after a holiday so limited work traffic, hopefully no road repairs due to the extreme cold weather  should provide clear roads.  Bring some blankets in the car should you have to stop for any reason.  
Enjoy your trip and holiday.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

dvczerfs said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------

